# Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....​*
Es gibt ja immer noch bei Leuten - vor allem aus Verbänden und Vereinen, die mit Kursen Geld verdienen - die Meinung, dass eine Prüfung eine unerlässliche Voraussetzung zum Erwerb einer Angelerlaubnis sein muss.

Auch wenn das verschiedene Länder durch praktischen Tun schon widerlegt haben. Wie Schleswig Holstein oder Mecklenburg Vorpommern mit dem Touristenangelschein, den man ohne Prüfung bekommt. Oder auch Brandenburg, wo man ohne Prüfung auf Friedfische angeln darf.

Gerade im Süden - auch speziell bei uns in Baden - Württemberg - gibt es ja mit die strengsten Prüfungen, die man auch nur nach Kursbesuch mit Pflichtsstunden überhaupt erst absolvieren darf.

Da sollte man als normaler Mensch dann ja denken, dass dann auch jeder Absolvent in der Lage sein sollte, waidgerecht zu angeln..

*Soweit die Theorie........................*

Und nun der 

*Der Unsinn in der Praxis...*
Am Sonntag war das Wetter ausnahmsweise mal genehm zum angeln, etwas Zeit hatte ich auch, also Spinnrute geschnappt und ab an den Neckar...

Dort "fing" ich dann versehentlich beim gufieren die Schnur eines versteckt sitzenden Ansitzanglers. Das lösen der Schnur funktionierte (mit einigen Hindernissen), ich schnappte mein Gerät um den Kollegen zu begrüßen und eine Zigarettenpause zu machen.

Bei der normalen Frage nach dem Fang kam die Antwort:
"Ich war jetzt 4 oder 5 mal angeln, ich glaube hier gibts keine Fische"...

Ich dachte zuerst er meinte an der Stelle hier - die Aufklärung erfolgte:
Nein, nein, er sei ein absoluter Neuling und habe erst seine Prüfung frisch abgelegt  und war überhaupt erst 4 oder 5 mal alleine angeln..

Und - um diesbezüglichen Äußerungen im folgenden schon auszuweichen:
Ein gestandener Mann kurz vor seinem 40sten Geburtstag, selbständig...

Ein kurzer Blick auf Gerät und Angelplatz machte mir schon klar, dass er bei dem Kurs zur Prüfung vielleicht vieles zu Umweltschutz und Fischkrankheiten gelernt haben konnte, aber wohl kaum etwas vom praktischen angeln. Was im Sinne des "waidgerechten angelns" (von den Befürwortern ja immer als Argument für Kurs und Prüfung angeführt) besser ist, darüber darf man ruhig spekulieren.

Ich hatte mich ja schon über die Montage der Grundrute gewundert, als ich diese versehentlich "gefangen" hatte - dazu später mehr.. Als ich mir jetzt ansah, wo die Posenrute platziert war, war mir auch schnell klar, dass es mit dieser Montage und an diesem Platz mehr als schwer werden dürte, einen Fish an den Haken zu bekommen.

Damit die Pose nicht abgetrieben wird, hatte der Kollege diese praktisch auf der Steinschüttung festgelegt. Die Pose selber war ein schwereres Durchlaufmodell (eh nicht so prall zum Angeln in der Strömung). Montiert war das Ganze an einer 30 Gramm - WG Telerute, relativ kurz, daran eine Rolle mit geflochtener Schnur. Der Karabinerwirbel war verkehrt  herum montiert, die Bebleiung so, dass die halbe Pose aus dem Wasser schaute. Dazu waren an den auf dem Vorfach montierten Bleischroten ein nettes Getüddel, so dass bei dem Knoten jeder Biß eines mehr als handlangen Fisches fast unweigerlich zum Abriss geführt hätte. 

Ich konnte nun zwar nichts an dem Angelgerät ändern, aber zumindest eine (mit den vorhandenen Mitteln) vernünftige Montage knüpfen, ihm die sinnvolle Anköderung der Masden zeigen (statt einfach quer drchzustechen..) und ihm auch zeigen, wie und wo er seine Montage ausbringen soll. Das montieren unter zeigen vernünftiger Knoten und dem erklären des warum und wieso dauerte ca. 5 Minuten...

Das ausloten, so dass man den Köder an der "Schnittstelle" zwischen Flussgrund und Steinschüttung anbieten konnte, inklusive dann ausbringen des Köders und Fang des ersten Rotauges nochmal maximal 5 Minuten.

Das gleiche galt für die Neumontage an seiner Grundrute (schöne Reisespinnrute, daran eine Freilaufrolle mit Monoschnur). Als ich seine Montage gefangen hatte, wunderte ich mich - wie schon geschrieben - über die Montage. Ein kleines Durchlaufblei auf der Schnur, vor dem Wirbel eine Perle aus dem Karpfensortiment mit Einhänger zum "Schnurschonen"; dann der eigentliche Wirbel (dafür ohne Einhänger). In diesen wiederum war mit dem Karabiner (also verkehrt rum) ein weiterer Wirbel eingehängt, an dessen Ende dann das  Vorfach geknüpft war. Um dem Strömungsdruck standhalten zu können, war mittels eines weiteren Wirbels ein Seitenblei in die vorher beschriebene "Wirbelmontage" eingehängt - wie ein Festblei also...

Dass man damit weder vernünftig angeln geschweige denn einen Biss mitkriegen kann, erschliesst sich jedem Angler, der etwas Erfahrung hat. Und dieser nette (und durchaus intelligente), aber eben komplett unerfahrene, wenngleich durch bestandene Prüfung  rechtlich zum Angeln legitimierte Kollege hatte eben keinerlei Erfahrung.

Trotz des Kurses und der bestandenen Prüfung waren seine Montagen aus Unkenntnis so, dass immer die Gefahr eines Abrisses beim Biss jedes größeren Fisches bestanden hätte. Dass zudem jede anglerische Grundlage bezüglich sinnvollen Montagen und auch sinnvollem Gerät fehlte, mag daran liegen, dass bei uns die Kurse im Namen der Vereine/Verbände von Angelgerätehändlern durchgeführt wurden. 

Der Kollege hatte eine tolle Rutentasche, einen kleinen Koffer mit "Allroundzubehör" von spinnfischen bis feedern, dazu zwei für den Neckar bei uns ungeeignete Ruten, dazu noch für die Ruten unpassende Rollen, aber immerhin eine mit geflochtener Schnur befüllt.

Man hatte etwas den Eindruck, als ob da ein Gerätehändler seine Restposten aussortiert hätte und so die Leute aus dem Kurs "erstausgerüstet" hat....

Er hat von mir in vielleicht 20 Minuten Praxis am Wasser mehr über waidgerechtes Angeln gelernt, als vorher in über 30 Stunden Pflichtkurs vor der bestandenen Prüfung.

Nicht umsonst finden ja bei uns im Board immer wieder Diskussionen um das Thema Prüfung und Kurs vor dem Erhalt des Angelscheines statt.

Auch und gerade im Lichte dieses Erlebnisses jetzt am Wochenende wird mir wieder mal klar und deutlich bewusst, warum ich mich immer gegen diese sinnlosen Kurse und Prüfungen ausspreche, und statt dessen für praktische Erfahrung am Wasser unter Anleitung erfahrener Angelkollegen plädiere...

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html


----------



## snorreausflake (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Thomas,
schöner und leider trauriger Erfahrungsbericht#d

Ich hab´s neulich auch mal irgendwo geschrieben, das dieses theoretische Klimm Bim voll für´n Arsch ist#q
Das ist wie ne Führerscheinprüfung ohne Praxiserfahrung#d

Bei meinem Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Fischerprüfung war damals sage und schreibe ein !halber! praktischer Tag am Wasser dabei, angeln durfte man aber glaub nicht|kopfkrat

Eigentlich sollte man es auch für Erwachsene wie bei den Junganglern halten, also so ne Art Jugendfischereischein ur für Erwachsene. 
Man darf erstmal ohne Prüfung aber in Begleitung eines Jahresfischereischeininhabers angeln, dies kann man ja auf ein bis zwei Jahre begrenzen. Wenn´s einem Spaß macht kann man dann die Prüfung ablegen in der dann Theoretische Fragen drankommen und was praktisches.


----------



## Boendall (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Einfach eine TOP Aktion Thomas.:m:m:m
Zeigt dass es, entgegen dem allgemeinen Tenor, doch noch Zusammenhalt und Hilfsbereitschaft am Wasser gibt.

Bei uns (Steiermark) kann man die Prüfungsunterlagen, Stoff aus dem die 3-4 verschiedenen Prüfungen (jedes Jahr eine andere) kaufen, lernen und dann gibt es 2x im Jahr den Prüfungstermin.
Praxis=0 und die Theorie ist auch nicht schwer, laut Prüfer gibts die meisten Schwierigkeiten im rechtlichen Teil. (trotzdem war die Prüfung in 10 Minuten erledigt, mein Vater und ich hatten ja nicht ewig Zeit  )**

Am Besten lernt man eben, wie du sagtst, wenn man mit einem Kumpel, der etwas Erfahrung hat, ans Wasser geht. Der muß gar nicht der Profiangler sein, es reicht, wenn er die Grundzüge beherrscht. Die Experimentierphase kommt bei jedem früher oder später, aber ohne ein Grundwissen, auf das man aufbauen kann, wird das Experimentieren zu einer Lotterie.

EDIT: ** Dafür ist man dann auch mit allem drum und dran ca. 100€ los, weil das Land ja auch von etwas leben muss....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Wenn´s einem Spaß macht kann man dann die Prüfung ablegen in der dann Theoretische Fragen drankommen und was praktisches.


Vergiss einfach den Scheixx mit der Prüfung:
Das ist nur die Geldquelle für Vereine/Verbände und bringt nix.

Statt dessen praktische Ausbildung durch Vereine/Verbände (wie immer man das im Einzelnen regeln will), gerne auch kostenpflichtig (die Vereine/Verbände sollen ja auch Geld kriegen) - aber ohne Prüfung.

Als Kleintierzüchter kannst Du auch ohne jede Prüfung sogar Säugetiere schlachten - dieses Gerede vom waidgerechten Angeln und Tierschutz etc. als Grund für die Prüfung ist nur den unfähigen Verbänden zu verdanken, hat aber in der Praxis keinerlei Relevanz.  

Und dass es auch anders geht, zeigt ja die aktuelle Rechtslage (wie beschrieben, Touristenangelscheine, prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln etc.).


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Am Besten lernt man eben, wie du sagtst, wenn man mit einem Kumpel, der etwas Erfahrung hat, ans Wasser geht


Richtig!!
Und da in einer halben Stunde mehr als in über 30 Stunden "Prüfungskurs" - wie oben bewiesen..


Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Theorie (Politik und Verbände) und Praxis (aktive Angler!!!)


----------



## ernie1973 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Prüfung in Ihrer jetzigen Form kann man sich in der Tat sparen.

ABER - auch nach laaaangen Diskussionen - u.a. auch mit Dir Thomas, bin ich nach wie vor DAFÜR.

Allerdings sollte man die Prüfung um einen großen praktischen Teil anreichern und auch eine Art "Probezeit" in der ein "Neuangelscheininhaber" nur in Begleitung eines Kameraden fischen darf, der über die nötigen praktischen Kenntnisse verfügt, könnte ich mir vorstellen.

Klar, jetzt kommt wieder das "überall in der Welt geht es ohne"-Argument, dem ich weiterhin entgegenhalte, dass ich gerne auch die Angelei ein wenig "exklusiv" gehalten wissen möchte, da ich gerade an meinem Vereinsgewässer erlebe, wohin es führt, wenn ein Verein aus Kollegialität und Geldgeilheit jeden ans Wasser läßt, der zwar diese "Pseudo-Prüfung" absolviert hat, aber nichts über nachhaltiges angeln weiß, keine Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße beachtet (was zwar auch mit einer besseren Prüfung nicht geändert wird, sondern vermutlich nur über stärkeren Kontrolldruck!).

ABER, die Ernsthaftigkeit bezüglich des angelns gebietet nach meiner Ansicht entweder eine wirklich gute Prüfung (=Theorie & vor allem Praxis!), oder man sollte sich in der Tat den ganzen Prüfungsmist komplett sparen, weil z.Zt. ohnehin jeder Vollpfosten relativ schnell, einfach, billig und ahnungslos zum legalen "Angler" werden kann.

Das paßt mir nicht und ich hätte dieses Hobby gerne auch aus egoistischen Gründen etwas exklusiver!

...passieren wird da nix - mit dem "Pseudo-Argument" des Tierschutzes werden wir die Prüfung realistisch betrachtet wohl nie mehr ganz los, obwohl dieses Argument in der Tat Quark ist.

Aber wenn nicht ein jeder Vollpfosten mit Minimalaufwand in der Lage ist, ans Wasser zu kommen, dann wäre ich ganz persönlich schon zufrieden.

Ich selbst hatte das große Glück, von meinem Vater ans praktische Angeln herangeführt zu werden, war in der Jugendgruppe unseres Vereins und wußte als kleiner Steppke vor und nach bestandener Prüfung dank dieser Historie schon mehr über´s Angeln, als manche Leute, die heutzutage Kurse zur Prüfungsvorbereitung geben dürfen.

Naja - wir können lange diskutieren - sicher ist, dass eine bestandene Prüfung noch lange keinen Angler ausmacht, oder aus irgendjemand einen "besseren" Angler macht.

Aber wer das Hobby ernsthaft betreiben will, der würde sich auch einer vernünftigen und umfassenderen Prüfung stellen, mit der Folge, dass sich vielleicht langfristig unter der Anglerschaft eine zumindest anglerisch theoretisch & praktisch gebildetere und vernünftigere breite Masse am Wasser findet.

Schwarze Schafe gab es immer, gibt es und wird es auch dann noch geben, aber evtl. nicht mehr sooooo viele, wie z. Zt. !?

MfG & Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit die Pose nicht abgetrieben wird, hatte der Kollege diese praktisch auf der Steinschüttung festgelegt. Die Pose selber war ein schwereres Durchlaufmodell (eh nicht so prall zum Angeln in der Strömung). Montiert war das Ganze an einer 30 Gramm - WG Telerute, relativ kurz, daran eine Rolle mit geflochtener Schnur. Der Karabinerwirbel war verkehrt  herum montiert, die Bebleiung so, dass die halbe Pose aus dem Wasser schaute. Dazu waren an den auf dem Vorfach montierten Bleischroten ein nettes Getüddel, so dass bei dem Knoten jeder Biß eines mehr als handlangen Fisches fast unweigerlich zum Abriss geführt hätte.




Thomas, Thomas.#d#d#d

Ich weiß nicht, was es da zu kritisieren gibt. Das entspricht haargenau der Montage, wie sie bei vielen Vorbereitungskursen gezeigt wird. Nur dass da meist noch Vollglasruten verwendet werden. 

Anstatt Dich darüber zu wundern, hättest Du ihn fragen sollen, wieviele Eier pro Kg Körpergewicht ein Karpfen produziert, denn das sind die wesentlichen Kenntnisse, die einen guten Angler ausmachen.

Mir tut der arme Kerl irgendwie Leid. Hat jede Menge Kohle abgedrückt, wird im Laden über den Tresen gezogen und wird ( wenn er Pech hat und nicht an jemanden mit deiner Hilfsbereitschaft gerät) auch noch zum Gespött anderer.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich hab halt immer die vage Hoffnung, dass die Prüfung wenigstens dazu dient, allzu derbe Zeitgenossen von vornherein abzuschrecken oder wenigstens grob auszusondieren. Aber es laufen genug Gestalten am Wasser rum, die die Prüfung ja auch irgendwie geschafft haben....#d

Nach den Kohlmeis´schen Kriterien, wer angeln darf und wer nicht, wäre die Anglerschaft empfindlich geschrumpft. Klingt anmaßend? 
Möglicherweise.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Schwarze Schafe gab es immer, gib es und wird es auch dann noch geben, aber evtl. nicht mehr sooooo viele, wie z. Zt. !?


Die "schwarzen Schafe" wird man durch keinerlei Kurs und Prüfung "aussortieren" - ich verweise da auf den sicher nicht einfachen und auch strengstens reglementierten Autoführerschein und die Zustände auf den Straßen, die da trotz Prüfung herrschen..

Alleine das Argument "Exklusivität am Wasser" kann ich da gelten lassen, was ja auch bei den Nazis 1939 der Grund für die Einführung des Fischereischeines war (um "unerwünschte" Gruppen/Rassen vom Wasser fernzuhalten (und die eiweissversorgung der Bevölkerung durch besseres, kontrolliertes ausschöpfen der Gewässer mit sicherzustellen..).

Wenngleich ich da andere Konstrukte wie das Jedermannsrecht in Skandinavien  - abgewandelt auf unser Verhältnisse - eher bevorzugen würde.

Warum soll Angeln exklusiv sein? Der Vorteil ist ja in meinen Augen gerade der, dass das jedermann ohne großen (Geld)Aufwand machen kann...


----------



## Rotauge28 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Argumente gegen eine Prüfung sind durchaus einleuchtend.

Allerdings würde ich das etwas differnzierter sehen. 

Ob nun die Ausbildung über einen Verband ohne Prüfung absolviert wird oder alte Regelungen beibehalten werden, dürfte die Ambitionen des Anglers trotzdem wenig beinflussen. 
Damit meine ich, im Falle deines Beispiels, das der gute Mann, sollte er wirklich die Absicht gehabt haben vernünftig und waidgerecht zu angeln, sich die nötigen Information selbstständig eingeholt hätte.

Es gibt Bücher, Videos, Internet, Angelkollegen usw usw auf die man zurückgreifen kann.

Im Umkehrschluss wird auch aus dem im Verein ausgebildeten Angler nicht zwangsläufig ein vernünftiger Angler. 
Bzw. würde dies bedeuten, dass Angler, welche ihre Kindheit am Wasser verbracht haben und angeln durften, ohne einen Berechtigungsschein zu besitzen, welche dann ihre Fichereiprüfung erfolgreich bestanden haben und viel Erfahrung mit Montagen und dem Umgang mit Fischen sammeln konnten, maßgeblich die vernünftigeren Angler sind.

Die tägliche Praxis belehrt mich da eines Besseren. 

Ich denke es fehlt generell an einer grundlegend schonenderen Einstellung gegenüber der Natur und ihrer Geschöpfe.

Und da wir Angler auch nur einen Teil der Bildungs - und Erziehungsfunktion übernehmen, werden, so glaube ich, wenn nicht grundsätzlich ein Wandel stattfindet, alle Versuche einen besseren Umgang mit Fischen zu schaffen im Sand verlaufen.

Dem Argument des "Geldabschöpfens" stimme ich aber voll und ganz zu. 
Wenn das der einzige Antrieb ist, dann brauchen wir keine Prüfungen mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Damit meine ich, im Falle deines Beispiels, das der gute Mann, sollte er wirklich die Absicht gehabt haben vernünftig und waidgerecht zu angeln, sich die nötigen Information selbstständig eingeholt hätte.


Dem wurde ja beim Kurs beigebracht, dass er mit Kurs und Prüfung waidgerecht angeln KANN.

Er hat ja erst bei der Begegnung mit mir gemerkt, dass da vielleicht was schief lief...

Und wird jetzt auch schauen, dass er Leute findet, die ihm die Praxis beibringen können...




> Ich denke es fehlt generell an einer grundlegend schonenderen Einstellung gegenüber der Natur und ihrer Geschöpfe.


Wieso schonend? 
Das ist wiederum das Schützervokabular und das der Angelverhinderungsverbände.

RESPEKTVOLL wäre mein Ausdruck...


----------



## angler1996 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ich bin mit den gleichen Erwartungen in den Kurs gegangen
( da ich die Prüfung nunmal notgedrungen machen musste, lange her) bis ich die Unterlagen dafür gesehen hatte und hätte genau so, wie der Kollege, am Ufer gesessen.
An dem System müßte man grundlegend was ändern.
Es ist doch im höchsten Grade unlogisch, dass ich erst eine Prüfung mache ( in Theorie) und dann praktisch für mich heraus finde, ob Angeln ein geeignetes Hobby ist.
Gruß A.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die schwarzuen Schafe wird man durch keinerlei Kurs und Prüfung "aussortieren" - ich verweise da auf den sicher nicht einfachen und auch strengstens reglemntierten Autoführerschein und die Zustände auf den Straßen..
> 
> Alleine das Argument "Exklusivität am Wasser" kann ich da gelten lassen, was ja auch bei den Nazis 1939 der Grund für die Einführung des Fischereischeines war (um "unerwünschte" Gruppen/Rassen vom Wasser fernzuhalten (und die eiweissversorgung der Bevölkerung durch besseres, kontrolliertes ausschöpfen de rGewässer mit sicherzustellen..).
> 
> ...


 
Siehst Du - wenigstens ein wenig Einigkeit haben wir da erreicht!

...für den Nazi-Vergleich hätte ein "normaler" Schreiber sicher eine Verwarnung bekommen, aber rein historisch stimmt das natürlich so, weil der Schein bzw. die Prüfung aus dieser Zeit stammen - vielleicht wurde auch die längst bestehende Notwendigkeit dort erstmals richtig erkannt und nur unter falschen Motiven begründet!

Nur weil die Begründung damals natürlich zweifelsohne absoluter Mist war, muß die Scheinpflicht an sich es in einem so dicht besiedelten Land ja nicht auch gleich sein, solange es weitere gute Gründe gibt!

Jedoch geht es mir nicht im Geringsten darum, bestimmte Volksgruppen vom Wasser fernzuhalten, sondern mir geht es darum "ersthafte, vernünftige, anglerisch gebildete Angler" und "alle, die dies nicht sind" zu unterscheiden!

;O)

...und das "Jedermannsrecht" funktioniert leider vermutlich nur so gut in weniger dicht besiedelten Ländern, weswegen ich es hierzulande für ungeeignet halte, es sei denn, wir schrumpfen uns über die nä. Jahrhunderte durch niedrige Geburtenraten auf dortige Verhältnisse zurück!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> ...für den Nazi-Vergleich hätte ein "normaler" Schreiber sicher eine Verwarnung bekommen, aber rein historisch stimmt das natürlich so!


Da hätte es sicherlichso keine VErwarnung gegeben. 

Denn das ist eben der historische Ursprung des Fischereischeines in Deutschland.
Und da gings eben ums Fernhalten vom Gewässer.

Wie ja letztlich auch heute (siehe auch den Kommentar des zuständigen Ministers aus BW im Magazin: Man will ja nicht jeden ans Wasser lassen..):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html



*Das bedeutet selbstverständlich nicht, dass Vereine/Verbände/Politiker die wegen der von ihnen gewünschten Reduzierung der Anglerzahl für eine Prüfung sind, deswegen Naziansichten haben!!!*

Sollte das falsch rübergekommen sein, bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung!!


----------



## Philla (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich finde das von dem Angelgeräte Händler echt Dreist, sowas einfach auszunutzen... Würde ich aus der Gegend kommen würde ich erstmal ein Wörtchen mit dem Sprechen!

Gibt es bei euch keine Anfängerkurse oder sowas in der Art? Ich weiss das wenn man bei uns in einen Verein eintritt, man bei Jugendangeln oder anderen Sachen mit machen kann und dort wird einem Sicher geholfen.

LG,

Phill


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das paßt mir nicht und ich hätte dieses Hobby gerne auch aus egoistischen Gründen etwas exklusiver!



Obwohl ich es definitiv nicht teile, ist das für mich das einzige wirklich diskutable Argument für eine wie auch immer geartete Prüfung. 

Insbesondere Kinder sollten angeln dürfen wann immer und wo immer sie möchten. An großen Gewässern gerne auch ohne Erlaubnisschein. Einfach so. Ob alleine oder mit anderen Anglern, völlig egal. 

Learning by doing, raus aus der Bude, weg von der Play Station und rein in die Natur.


----------



## Rotauge28 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nennen wir es respektvoll, die Quintessenz sollte doch wohl aus meinem Text hervorgegangen sein.

Der Glaube vieler Menschen durch eine Prüfung etwas zu beherrschen, gelernt zu haben oder in irgendeiner Form berechtig zu sein, ist ja gerade die Crux.

Ausbildung hin oder her, Verein, Verband oder Land, der Interessierte wird sich so oder so ein Buch zur Hand nehmen und lesen, viele Fragen stellen und sich auf die Suche machen.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist eben der historische Ursprung des Fischereischeines in Deutschland.
> Und da gings eben ums Fernhalten vom Gewässer.
> 
> Wie ja letztlich auch heute (siehe auch den Kommentar des zuständigen Minsisters aus BW im Magazin: Man will ja nicht jeden ans Wasser lassen..)..
> ...


 
Kein Problem - wir haben ja über das Thema schonmal ausführlich gesprochen - ist heikel, denn trotz der falschen Motive der Nazis für den Schein, kann es trotzdem gute ANDERE Gründe für eine Scheinpflicht geben!

Die Jungs haben damals auch die Idee für Autobahnen gehabt, weswegen die Grundidee deshalb nicht schlecht ist, nur das wir keine schnellen Truppentransporte oder Deportationen durchführen, sondern sie wirtschaftlich und privat nicht mehr missen wollen!
...von Raketen mal ganz zu schweigen, deren friedlicher Nutzen u.a. heute auch noch der Menschheit dient!...erdacht waren diese auch zuerst aus einer militärischen Motivation heraus, aber siehe da, sie nützen uns bis heute AUCH für friedliche und vernünftige Zwecke!

;O)

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich es definitiv nicht teile, ist das für mich das einzige wirklich diskutable Argument für eine wie auch immer geartete Prüfung.
> 
> Insbesondere Kinder sollten angeln dürfen wann immer und wo immer sie möchten. An großen Gewässern gerne auch ohne Erlaubnisschein. Einfach so. Ob alleine oder mit anderen Anglern, völlig egal.
> 
> Learning by doing, raus aus der Bude, weg von der Play Station und rein in die Natur.


 
Ja, dazu stehe ich und in Sachen Kinder & angeln sind wir einer Meinung - wenn der Funke da ist, dann holen die sich ihre anglerische Bildung schon & werden auch eine spätere Prüfung gerne & gut machen!

E.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> sondern mir geht es darum "ersthafte, vernünftige, anglerisch gebildete Angler" und "alle, die dies nicht sind" zu unterscheiden!


 

Ich könnte da Kriterien aufstellen, für die es keine Prüfung braucht, sondern nur 8 Stunden "vedeckte Beobachtung" |rolleyes:

- wer sich beim Angeln nur besäuft...
- wer Fische lebend in Büsche wirft oder mit den Füssen zurück ins Wasser kickt...
- wer alles bunkert, was geht, unabhängig von Schonzeiten und -maßen...
- wer innerhalb der Raubfischschonzeit gezielt auf dieselben geht, mit dem Argument, er würde eh nur releasen...
- wer es nötig hat, beim winterlichen Vertikalangeln den Zandern mit der Ködernadel in die Schwimmblase zu stechen, nur damit der Fisch wieder nach unten kommt...
- wer deutlichst Regeln missachtet (5 Ruten anstatt 2)...
- wer in einer bestimmten Art und Weise von Fischen redet (die Drecksbrachsen...)...
- wer eine Schlägerei beginnt oder zumindest Gewalt androht, weil ein anderer "seine" Stelle besetzt hat...

der hat beim Angeln nichts verloren. Liste ist beliebig weiterführbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> & werden auch eine spätere Prüfung gerne & gut machen!


Für was?
Dann können sie ja schon waidgerecht angeln......


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Genau Kohlmeise - und das sind zu wahrscheinlich fast 100% "geprüfte Angler"...............


----------



## ernie1973 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich könnte da Kriterien aufstellen, für die es keine Prüfung braucht, sondern nur 8 Stunden "vedeckte Beobachtung" |rolleyes:
> 
> - wer sich beim Angeln nur besäuft...
> - wer Fische lebend in Büsche wirft oder mit den Füssen zurück ins Wasser kickt...
> ...


 
Tja, das ist eines der Probleme, die gerne vermengt werden:

Vermutlich geht das nur über Kontrolldruck, der den zuständigen wohl einfach zu aufwendig und zu teuer ist.

Da ändert auch eine Prüfung nix an den o.g. "schwarzen Schafen"!

...es sei denn, ein Führungszeugnis wird zur Bedingung, indem vieles aber leider eben NICHT drinsteht!

E.


----------



## Rotauge28 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Ernie1973

Kann mal jemand diesen Blödsinn mit dem Autobahnbau stoppen !!!

Bevor man so einen Quatsch schreibt, sollte man wirkich mal ein Buch zu Hand nehmen.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für was?
> Dann können sie ja schon waidgerecht angeln......


 

Ich konnte auch schon Auto fahren, trotzdem haben mir sowohl die Fahrschule, als auch die Führerscheinprüfung nicht geschadet!

;O)

...ja, war teuer - aber was ist das heute nicht?

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ich konnte auch schon Auto fahren, trotzdem haben mir sowohl die Fahrschule, als auch die Führerscheinprüfung nicht geschadet!


Aber beim Autofahren gehts auch um Menschenleben - nicht um Fische...


----------



## ernie1973 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> @ Ernie1973
> 
> Kann mal jemand diesen Blödsinn mit dem Autobahnbau stoppen !!!
> 
> Bevor man so einen Quatsch schreibt, sollte man wirkich mal ein Buch zu Hand nehmen.


 
Der Vergleich dient lediglich dazu, zu zeigen, dass aus einer ursprünglich falsch motivierten Idee auch durchaus ein Nutzen erwachsen kann, der anderen Gemeinschaftsinteressen dient.

Wenn Du die Zahl an Büchern gelesen & verstanden hast, die ich lesen wollte, musste und gelesen habe, dann reden wir weiter!

;O)

....bei Verständnisproblemen der o.g. Vergleiche bitte PN, um hier nicht zu spammen!

E.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Da ich beruflich sehr viel auf Lehrgängen bin bzw diese durchführe, jetzt gerade ja auch, kann ich nur sagen das ein Unterricht ohne Prüfung verschenkte Zeit des Ausbilders/Auszubildenden ist. 

Wenn ich nur da sein muss um am Ende eine Teilnahmebescheinigung zu erhalten dann kann man sich den Unterricht praktisch wie theoretisch schenken.

Das die aktuell geforderte Ausbildung der Fischereischeinanwärter absoluter Mist ist ist auch meine Meinung. Da in meiner Stammkneipe die Unterrichte statt finden kann ich in den Pausen ab und zu mal reinluschern und was da so an der Wand steht braucht kein Mensch.

Das hier eine Praxisangleichung statt finden muss ist absolut richtig, das man die Motivationsstütze Prüfung (kann ja gerne praktisch sein) streicht halte ich für den falschen Weg.

Hier gibt es zu viele die aus Faulheit zur Konzentration selbst einen hervorragenden Praxisunterricht für Gesabbel (oder halt gerade surfen im AB  ) sausen lassen wenn sie wissen, das es eh nicht zwischen Ihnen und dem Endziel, die Teilnahmebescheinigung und nicht der Unterricht!, steht.


----------



## Rotauge28 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Ernie

Bitte lass das. Das ist peinlich. 

Der Inhalt meiner Kritik bezog sich nicht auf deinen Vergleich, sondern darauf das jeder 12 jährige weiß, dass die Autobahnen ein Produkt der Weimarer Republik sind.

Solltest du noch immer Zweifel haben, dann lass uns doch bitte nächstes Semster mal zusammen eine meiner Geschichtsvorlesungen besuchen.

Jetzt gerne wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Lucius (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Bei meiner Kurs lief es auch so ab, das der Kursleiter sich 90% der Zeit in anglerischen Floskeln und Anekdoten aus seiner Praxis ergötzte, dazu gab es dann ein paar Videos zu sehen und am letzten Tag führ er, bzw. ein Kumpel noch jede Menge Angelmaterial auf.
Da Ich schon zu Zeiten des 4-Jahresschein geangelt hatte und leider diesen nicht mehr gefunden hatte, musste Ich dann Jahrzehnte später als Ich wieder anfing diese Prüfung machen,so konnte Ich das material auch etwas bessser einschätzen, welches dort zum verkauf angeboten wurde - Schrott!
Uraltes Shakespear-Zeug, das meiste für den Main den rund 80% der Prüfungsteilnehmer beangeln wollten absolut unbrauchbar.
Interessant war die mehrfach erwähnte Tatsache das der sogenannte "Ugly Stick" von Shakespeare von unseren Lehrgangsleiter entwickelt wurde und nur Material von Shakespeare zum verkauf angeboten wurde...;-)
Nebenbei verkaufte die Tochter noch überteuerte Brötchen und Getränke während der Lehrgangstage (war ein Crashkurs)..
Alles in allem eine reine Gelddruckmaschine für denjenigen der diese Lehrgänge abhält...
Gelernt haben wir dann selbst mit dem Buch, das wir kaufen mussten ansonsten hieß es nur - Zeit absitzen...gelernt haben wir nix im Kurs ausser das unser Lehrgangsleiter " alle Fisch mim Vornamen kennt!"

Prüfung ist gut und Wichtig, nur nicht so!
Ich war selbst erstaunt das nicht ein Wort über Montagen sowie material und Praxis fiel, wer bis dato nicht zumindest als "Beisitzer/Helfer" am Wasser war ist danach genauso Blöd wie vorher ......


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Warum soll man aber zum angeln überhaupt eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs  brauchen? 

Gesunder Menschenverstand und Respekt vor der Natur und der Kreatur lernt man nicht in Kursen, sondern von den Eltern..

Die einzigsten Argumente FÜR eine Prüfung, die letztlich standhalten, sind die Begrenzung der Zahl der Angler sowie das Geld, das damit verdient wird...

Die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl sollte aber nicht Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers sein, solange jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter selber entscheiden kann, wie viele Karten er ausgibt.

Und die Vereine/Verbände könnten mit Praxis am Wasser auch one Prüfung genauso ihr Geld verdienen. Solange man das statt der sinnlosen Prüfung zur Pflicht macht....

Damit gibt es für mich persönlich nicht EINEN VERNÜNFTIGEN Grund FÜR eine Prüfung..


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum soll man aber zum angeln überhaupt eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs  brauchen?



Damit man, wie Dein neuer Freund, nicht wie so ein Depp da steht. Und wenigsten ein bisschen Praxis und Fischkunde (Art, Schonzeit, *Verwertbarkeit*) drauf hat.


----------



## potter (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Der Inhalt meiner Kritik bezog sich nicht auf deinen Vergleich, sondern darauf das jeder 12 jährige weiß, dass die Autobahnen ein Produkt der Weimarer Republik sind.



Nunja, die Idee mag aus der Weimarer Republik kommen, Umgesetzt haben es (zumindest hier bei uns in der Eifel) die Herren in Braun!

Aber back to topic!

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich ohne der Hilfe von Freunden, Vereinskollegen oder eben dem Board auch kaum ne Ahnung vom Angeln hätte.
Mein Kurs bestand kurz und knapp daraus sich mit ca. 20 Leuten in nen Raum zu setzen und sich gegenseitig die Lehrgangsmaterialien vorzulesen. Als dann alle Hefte durch waren wurden nur noch die Fragen durchgekaut, also ausgefüllt und anschließend korrigiert!
Das Produkt der "Lehrmethode" war dann, dass man seinen Part vorgelesen hat und sich im Anschluss entweder dem Unterhaltungsangebot seines Handys oder der Augenpflege hingegeben hat bis man wieder dran war.
Ein Vormittag "Praxiskunde" war auch dabei, das einzig brauchbare daran war allerdings nur, dass ich jetzt weiß wie ich ne Forelle am besten ausnehme...

Klar hab ich im Lehrgang ne Menge über artgerechten Umgang, waidgerechtes Töten, etc. gelernt, aber ein Mensch mit einigermaßem klaren Verstand ist durchaus in der Lage das auch ohne 35-stündigen Kurs zu verstehen und umzusetzen!

Auf der anderen Seite sieht man an diversen Forellenpuffs wie es nicht sein sollte, da wird ohne Kescher geangelt, der Fang in irgendwelchen Eimern zwischengelagert, etc.

Im Endffekt benötigt das ganze System zum Erwerb des Scheins ne ordentliche Reform, mehr Praxis, weniger "unnötige" Theorie, dafür mit Schwerpunkt auf wirklich wichtige Themengebiete wie z.B. eben das Betäuben & Töten.
Damt wären die Stimmen nach waidgerechter Fangverwertung besänftigt und man würde auch noch was an brauchbarem Wissen mitnehmen.

Leider wird es, wie eigentlich immer & überall, an bürokratischen Hürden und Lobbyismus scheitern...

Just my two cents.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Damit man, wie Dein neuer Freund, nicht wie so ein Depp da steht. Und wenigsten ein bisschen Praxis und Fischkunde (Art, Schonzeit, Verwertbarkeit) drauf hat.


Der hatte ja die Prüfung...

Ist ja genau mein Argument dagegen und für die Verpflichtung zur anglerischen Praxis mit erfahrenen Kollegen (damit den Vereinen/Verbänden nicht das Geld ausgeht)..


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der hatte ja ne Prüfung...



Aber nach einem sch*** Unterricht, da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Im Endffekt benötigt das ganze System zum Erwerb des Scheins ne ordentliche Reform, mehr Praxis, weniger "unnötige" Theorie, dafür mit Schwerpunkt auf wirklich wichtige Themengebiete wie z.B. eben das Betäuben & Töten.


Es gehört schlicht abgeschafft und durch Praxis am Wasser mit erfahrenen Kollegen ersetzt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Aber nach einem sch*** Unterricht, da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.


Wa will man sonst von einem sinnlosen System erwarten?

Es gehört schlicht abgeschafft und durch Praxis am Wasser mit erfahrenen Kollegen ersetzt..


----------



## Rotauge28 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

_


Thomas9904 schrieb:



			Warum soll man aber zum angeln überhaupt eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs  brauchen? 

Gesunder Menschenverstand und Respekt vor der Natur und der Kreatur lernt man nicht in Kursen, sondern von den Eltern..
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Schule und Kindergärten etc.
> 
> Die einzigsten Argumente FÜR eine Prüfung, die letztlich standhalten, sind die Begrenzung der Zahl der Angler sowie das Geld, das damit verdient wird..._


 


Wunderbar zusammengefasst. Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung.

Humboldt hat einmal gesagt, dass die reinste bzw. höchste Form der Bildung "_außerhalb der Schranken zu liegen [habe], in welcher der Staat seine Wirksamkeit halten muss_". 1

1 Humboldt, 1851, S. 416.

Und so verhält es sich auch in diesem Fall.


----------



## Rotauge28 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Potter

Völlig richtig. Nur bezog sich der Text deines/ unseres Vorredners eben auf diese IDEE.
Und genannte ist nun mal nicht von den NS Leuten entwickelt worden, sondern lediglich umgesetzt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wa will man sonst von einem sinnlosen System erwarten?
> 
> Es gehört schlicht abgeschafft und durch Praxis am Wasser mit erfahrenen Kollegen ersetzt..



Richtig, praxisorientierter Unterricht mit kleiner Prüfung und gut ist.


----------



## potter (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gehört schlicht abgeschafft und durch Praxis am Wasser mit erfahrenen Kollegen ersetzt..



Tolle Idee, aber so wohl nicht umsetzbar.
Um wirklich Wissen zu vermitteln dürften die Gruppen dann nicht groß sein, maximal 5 Personen.
Die Lehrgangsleiter bekommen ja ne Aufwandsentschädigung, wenn die Zahl exponentiell steigt, steigt natürlich auch die Entschädigung, was den Verbänden nicht passen wird.

Da das aber Wunschdenken ist, sollte man sich in den Vereinen Gedanken machen, bei uns ist es z.B. so, dass (vorausgesetzt man hat eben keinen Kumpel der es eine zeigt) die Jungangler, egal wie alt diese auch sein mögen, eine Art Paten bekommen der dann mit ihnen ans Wasser geht.

Man trifft im Endeffekt ja sowieso meistens jemanden am Wasser den man Anhauen und Fragen kann, als unerfahrener Neuangler ist jedoch teilweise eine gewisse Hemmschwelle da, man will sich einfach nicht als "Depp" outen.
Das ganze ist eben mit dem Paten zu umgehen.


----------



## wobblerangel (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das bei euch ist aber bei uns in baden wütemberg kann man entscheiden ob man den "crash" kurs will oder nicht ....


Der CCrash kurs ist ohne Praktischen Teil der andere mit ...

Man geht 4 wochenenden 8 stunden lang in den unterricht 

bei dem anderen kurs 8 wochenenden4 stunden lang und MIt praktischem teil....

also haben die genauso viele stunden wie der crash kurs bloß das die nichtcrashkurser noch am wasser sind 




#c was haltet irh davon ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nochmal: 
Ich bin keinesfalls dagegen, dass Leute vor dem Angeln etwas lernen oder mitkriegen sollten.

Nur gegen die jetzige Praxis - auch und vor allem deswegen, da die Verbände/Vereine ihre Gelddruckmaschine mit "Tierschutzgedanken" zu verschleiern versuchen..

Waid/tierschutzgerechtes Angeln hat aber eben etwas mit Anstand und Respekt zu tun, welche man nicht in (theoretischen) Kursen lernen kann *und schon gar nicht in einer Prüfung abfragen...*

Oder auch nochmal anders gefragt:
Um wie viel besser müssen Kleintierzüchter sein als wir Angler, da diese ohne jeden Kurs oder Prüfung sogar warmblütige Säugetiere schlachten dürfen? Sollten wir vielleicht das Hobby ändern, um auch zu vernünftigen und vollwertigen Menschen zu werden, denen man sowas dann auch ohne Prüfung oder Kurs zutraut? Anglern kann man das ja scheinbar nicht.. 


Ich empfehle nochmal die Lektüre des folgenden Artikels im Magazin:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html


----------



## Boendall (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich könnte da Kriterien aufstellen, für die es keine Prüfung braucht, sondern nur 8 Stunden "vedeckte Beobachtung" |rolleyes:
> 
> - wer sich beim Angeln nur besäuft...
> Mit "nur" bin ich bei dir, allerdings kann es bei einem einwöchigen Aufenthalt in der Wildnis schon vorkommen, dass Angeln mal 2. rangig wird und wenn nichts geht der Nachmittag mit Kartenspielen und ein paar Bierchen verbracht wird.
> ...


 
Zig Stunden Vorbereitung bringen gar nichts, bei uns wäre der Vorbereitungskurs (der nicht verpflichtend ist) an einem Samstag Vormittag.

Das Einzige was ich am Prüfungsstoff sinnvoll finde ist Fischkunde, aber das wars auch schon. Wenn man schon loszieht sollte man wenigstens die Fische kennen. 

Der rechtliche Teil ist schon wieder bedingt sinnvoll, da dem Angler ohne eigenes Gewässer fürgewöhnlich nicht interessiert, wann der Betreiber einer Staustufe das Recht hat, das Wasser abzuleiten.

Aber Schonzeiten/maße auswendig lernen sorry wozu?
Die meisten Vereine haben sowieso eigene Regeln und ausserdem sind Maße und Zeiten auf meine BH Karte, die ich sowieso beim Angeln dabei haben muss, aufgedruckt.

Fischkrankheiten? Tut mir leid, aber ob das die Glotzaugenkrankheit oder was anderes ist, interessiert mich nicht, wenn ein Fisch verdächtig aussieht, muss man es sowieso dem Aufseher melden, also brauch ich nicht einen Crashkurs in Fischkrankheiten.

Was interessiert mich die Laichproduktion pro kg Körpergewicht? Für das Angeln selbst ist das doch absolut nicht relevant.

Ich meine damit, dass das Wesentliche auf Kosten unwichtiger Dinge zu kurz kommt. Klar ist es gut, wenn man ein fundiertes Wissen über unser Hobby hat.
Wen Fischkrankheiten/Laichproduktion interessieren, dem wird das im Kurs vermittelte Wissen zu wenig sein.
Wer erkennen kann, das eine Fischseuche vorliegt, der braucht nicht genau wissen, welche Krankheit es ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Das Einzige was ich am Prüfungsstoff sinnvoll finde ist Fischkunde, aber das wars auch schon. Wenn man schon loszieht sollte man wenigstens die Fische kennen.


Und auch dafür gibts erstklassige Bücher und Bildmaterial, auf das man auch frei zugreifen kann..
Und richtig lernt man das eh nur in der Praxis..

Mit allem anderen hast Du vollkommen recht..



> Was interessiert mich die Laichproduktion pro kg Körpergewicht? Für das Angeln selbst ist das doch absolut nicht relevant.


Das kannst Du aber in einer kostenpflichtigen "Prüfung" problemlos abfragen - waidgerechtes Verhalten und Respekt und Anstand aber halt nicht..


----------



## Boendall (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das kannst Du aber in einer kostenpflichtigen "Prüfung" problemlos abfragen - waidgerechtes Verhalten und Respekt und Anstand aber halt nicht..


 
Leider ist das eben Charaktersache, aber wenn nicht schon der Grund, das man später mit seinem Kind auch noch schöne Fische fangen kann und ihm nicht nur Fotos von damals bzw. Geschichten von schönen Fischen erzählen kann, genug ist ,sollte man zumindest soviel "Egoist" sein und die Fische (egal ob kleine Rotfeder oder kapitaler Hecht) schonend behandeln, allein aus dem Grund, weil man in 40-50 Jahren selbst noch schöne Fische fangen will.

Gewisse Dinge die sich negativ auf die Gewässer auswirken wird man nicht/schwer ändern können (Belastung durch Abwässer, Kraftwerksbau, Begradigung etc.) aber wo man persönlich Einfluß hat, kann man sich bemühen (wobei ein schonender Umgang mit dem Fisch wirklich keine grosse Aufgabe ist) und hat zumindest in seinem Bereich das Möglichste getan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Gebe Dir wieder vollkommen recht.
Die Frage bleibt:
Was soll da eine Prüfung bringen, wenn man sowas weder in einem Kurs beibringen, noch in einer Prüfung abfragen kann?


----------



## potter (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Thomas

Wie du richtig schreibst ist es natürlich einfacher stupide irgendwelche Schonzeiten, Fischarten, etc. abzufragen um dann am Ende einen Sachkundenachweis in Form des Scheins auszugeben.

Ich denke das Problem ist im Endeffekt nicht mehr wie die Ausbildung aussehen sollte, sondern ob es Zeitgemäß ist überhaupt noch eine Prüfung abzuhalten.

Beispiel Kanada: Man geht in den Baumarkt, besorgt sich eine WIN-Card (Wildlife Identification Number, also eine Identifikationsnummer zur Überprüfung der Daten) und damit kann man sich dann einen Angel- oder Jagdschein kaufen.
Es gelten natürlich die Regelungen die auf dem Schein abgedruckt sind. Oberstes Gebot ist es hier nur so viel zu entnehmen wie man selbst verwerten kann, Verkauf ist verboten!

Ergebnis: Jeder der Angeln gehen will geht angeln, wer andere Interessen hat sucht sich ein anderes Hobby.

Auf der anderen Seite ist bei dem System eben das Problem, dass wirklich jeder Hinz und Kunz angeln gehen DARF, was natürlich auch Idioten mit einschließt, die eben tun und lassen was sie wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Auf der anderen Seite ist bei dem System eben das Problem, dass wirklich jeder Hinz und Kunz angeln gehen DARF, was natürlich auch Idioten mit einschließt, die eben tun und lassen was sie wollen.


Das Gleiche gilt aber leider auch für den Straßenverkehr, die Politik sowie auch (Angel)Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit..

Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....

Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....

Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## Frankenfischer (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Über Sinn oder Unsinn von Gesetzen (letztlich ist die Fischerprüfung nichts anderes) lässt sich immer trefflich streiten. Nur, es wird sich garantiert nichts ändern. Der Gesetzgeber wird die Fischerprüfung nicht abschaffen. Wenn jedmand ohne Angelerfahrung seine Fischerprüfung macht, dann muss er wissen, dass er danach noch lange kein ausgebuffter Angler ist und es liegt in seiner Verantwortung sich das nötige Know-how anzueignen. Sei es durch das Internet, Fachzeitschriften oder durch Neugierde in einem Angelverein oder am Wasser. Es gibt bestimmt genügend Angler, die sich hin und wieder einem Newbie annehmen. 
Zu den Fischerkursen, die zumindest bei uns in Bayern Pflicht sind, nur soviel. Mein Sohn hat mit 14 seine Prüfung abgelegt und vorher den Fischerkurs absolviert, der von einem Angelverein angeboten wird. Mein Junior geht seit seinem 5. Lebensjahr mit mir zum Angeln und ich sag mal er hatte mit 14 mehr Angelerfahrung als 3/4 der Ausbilder im Fischerkurs. Kein Wunder, wenn die Jungs im Kurs nicht aufpassen. Zumal viele Ausbilder nur Theoretikangler sind und seit mehr als 10 Jahren nicht mehr am Wasser waren. Ist bei Gesetzeskunde und Fischkunde ja nicht sooo schlimm. Bei der Gerätekunde hat sich die letzten 10 - 15 Jahre aber einiges getan. Mit der Folge, dass den angehenden Anglern die Gerätezusammenstellung gelernt wird, wie sie vor 15 Jahren vielleicht gang und gäbe war. So kommen dann solche Gegenheiten zustande, wo Angler mit völlig unbrauchbaren Geräten und Montagen am Wasser hocken. Allerdings sollten gerade die Gerätehändler die Neuangler richtig beraten und nicht ihre Ladenhüter verhökern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Der Gesetzgeber wird die Fischerprüfung nicht abschaffen


Der Anfang wurde ja schon gemacht vom Gesetzgeber:
Prüfungsfreies Angeln aufg Friedfische in brandenburg, prüfungsfreie Touristenscheine in S-H und M-V.



> Mein Junior geht seit seinem 5. Lebensjahr mit mir zum Angeln und ich sag mal er hatte mit 14 mehr Angelerfahrung als 3/4 der Ausbilder im Fischerkurs.


Wundert mich das?????


----------



## Parasol (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wa will man sonst von einem sinnlosen System erwarten?
> Es gehört schlicht abgeschafft und durch Praxis am Wasser mit erfahrenen Kollegen ersetzt..



ich bin der Meinung, dass das System nicht ab geschafft, sondern verbessert werden sollte. Der Paraxisteil kommt bei den meisten Kursen zu kurz, aber ein Verzicht auf Theorie wie z.B. Fischkunde, Rechtskunde und Gewässerkunde wäre fatal.
Bei Verstößen darf sich kein Angler herausreden können, etwas nicht gewusst zu haben.
Bei Diskussionen mit Passanten, Tierschützern u.a. sollte ein Angler Wissen zeigen und auch überzeugen können.
Waidgerechtigkeit kann man zwar nicht lernen, aber man kann vermitteln, dass es so etwas gibt.
Die Angelei wird oft als der kleine Bruder der Jagd gesehen. In wirklichkeit liegen aber Welten dazwischen. Währen Jäger in großen Teilen der Bevölkerung als praktizierende Naturschützer anerkannt und respektiert sind, werden die meisten Angler nicht ernst genommen.
Die Fischerprüfungen sollten also eher verschärft werden als abgeschafft, aber die Vorbereitungskurse optimiert und effektiver gestaltet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es ist klar, dass man Waidgerechtigkeit/Anstand und Verhalten am Wasser nun mal nicht prüfen kann - was soll also eine Prüfung bringen?



> Bei Verstößen darf sich kein Angler herausreden können, etwas nicht gewusst zu haben.


Da gibts den einfachen Rechtsgrundsatz, dass Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt - der Staat sollte nun wirklich nicht alles bis ins kleinste regeln wollen..

Auch als Fußgänger darfst Du (ohne Führerscheinprüfung) nicht über die rote Ampel - machst Dus dennoch, wirst Du bestraft..

Warum sollte das gerade beim Angeln anders sein?

Und - wie gesagt, da zitier ich mich mal selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So, dann nehmen wir mal jemanden der keine Freunde hat, keine Freunde haben will und sich mangels Leseschwächen und anderes selbst nichts beibringen kann und da eigendlich och keinen Bock druff hat. Einen solchen kann man nun guten Gewissens ohne Schein ohne Freunde die Tip´s/Trick´s und Ratschläge geben könnten ans Wasser lassen zum Angeln??? 

Naja, ick weis ja nich so recht ..... Wobei ich auch zustimmen muss, das die Prüfungen so wie diese abgehalten werden mehr oder weniger wat für´s werte Hinterteil sind. Da sollte sich wat ändern .... Aber ganz "ohne", hmm, denke damit legen wir uns selbst die Karten.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> So, dann nehmen wir mal jemanden der keine Freunde hat, keine Freunde haben will und sich mangels Leseschwächen und anderes selbst nichts beibringen kann und da eigendlich och keinen Bock druff hat. Einen solchen kann man nun guten Gewissens ohne Schein ohne Freunde die Tip´s/Trick´s und Ratschläge geben könnten ans Wasser lassen zum Angeln???



Nee, dat werden Funktionäre. 

duckundwech


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> So, dann nehmen wir mal jemanden der keine Freunde hat, keine Freunde haben will und sich mangels Leseschwächen und anderes selbst nichts beibringen kann und da eigendlich och keinen Bock druff hat. Einen solchen kann man nun guten Gewissens ohne Schein ohne Freunde die Tip´s/Trick´s und Ratschläge geben könnten ans Wasser lassen zum Angeln???
> 
> Naja, ick weis ja nich so recht ..... Wobei ich auch zustimmen muss, das die Prüfungen so wie diese abgehalten werden mehr oder weniger wat für´s werte Hinterteil sind. Da sollte sich wat ändern .... Aber ganz "ohne", hmm, denke damit legen wir uns selbst die Karten.
> 
> Gruß Toxe


@toxictoolz
damit würde der prozentuale anteil derjenigen, die da nicht wissen, was sie tun, nicht wesentlich erhöht werden.
ich hab da auch maln beispiel, bin gestern beim warten auf die leute in der autowerkstatt mal um den straussee geradelt. ca. 8 angelstellen besetzt hab ich gesehen, davon waren zumindest 3 nur mit dem friedfischschein, d.h. ohne prüfung unterwegs. 2 mal vater mit sohn, angelstellen wie geleckt, wurden scheinbar auch gut vom tackledealer beraten. 3. stelle standen 3 russische männer, entgegen vieler behauptungen ohne jeden tadel, jeder mit 1 wurfrute und 1 stippe, waren auch recht freundlich, erzählten mir, daß sie brüder wären, das angeln von ihrem großvater und vater am jennissei gelernt hätten und froh wären, daß es die friedfischregelung in brandenburg gäbe, da sie vor der prüfung wegen ihrer sprachschwierigkeiten angst hätten. sie würden fragen nach fischkrankheiten, gesetzen usw. rein inhaltlich nicht verstehen und die prüfungsvorbereitungen mit dolmetscher wären vollkommen überlaufen.
an den anderen stellen saßen die "älteren herrschaften", die da teilweise schon waren, als ich noch am straussee angelte. da gabs u.a. den rucksack, aus dem mindestens 10 flaschenhälse ragten, da gabs das offene feuerchen auf der waldseite, da gabs das kac..en genau neben der angelstelle ( im sommer auch badestelle), da gabs das rumpöbeln, da gabs müll ohne ende ( ungelogen, die eine stelle war ca. 3-4 m um einen angler herum voll mit papier, flaschen, angelzeug usw.), da gab es den kescher mit fischen, der aber im seichten wasser lag, so daß die fische nicht schwimmen konnten. da hatte ich keine lust, zu warten, ob sie "waidmännisch" mit den fischen umgehen.

ich weiß noch, wie das in meinem verein damals ablief. auch wenn mein opa, onkel, vater mir schon viel gezeigt hatten, der betreuer von unserem verein zeigte uns 2 mal die woche, wie man montagen auswählt und knüppert, welche angeln es so gibt ( gut- zu ddr- zeiten war da die auswahl noch nicht so riesig  ) usw., bevor es ans wasser ging. und das neben uns lehrlingen auch älteren kollegen. (war ein betriebsverein) und erst wenn man seiner meinung nach alles kapierte, gabs sozusagen als orden die möglichkeit zur raubfischquali.
könnte mir gut vorstellen, daß es in fast jedem verein ältere angler gibt, die froh sind, wenn sie eine solche aufgabe als betreuer bekommen. das wäre 10 mal besser als so manche der vorbereitungskurse.


----------



## Frankenfischer (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@thomas9904
Mit Gesetzgeber mein ich natürlich den Freistaat Bayern, da Fischereirecht ja Ländersache ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in Bayern die Fischerprüfung abgeschafft wird. Da mein Brötchengeber der Freistaat Bayern ist, weiß ich, wovon ich rede.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenngleich ich da andere Konstrukte wie das Jedermannsrecht in Skandinavien  - abgewandelt auf unser Verhältnisse - eher bevorzugen würde.



Sowas kann man in Ländern wie Norwegen und Schweden gut machen. In Deutschland... weniger. Besiedlungsdichte zu hoch. Meine Meinung. Hier laufen auch mehr Idioten rum als in den skandinavischen Ländern, aber das ist nur meine ganz subjektive Sichtweise. |supergri

Ich finde die Prüfung auch mehr als schwachsinnig, muß aber auch gestehen, daß ich es begrüße, daß dadurch der eine oder andere vom Angeln abgehalten wird. Leute die zu faul sind so ne Prüfung zu machen sind wahrscheinlich auch zu faul ihren Müll am Angelplatz wieder wegzuräumen...
Das macht Angelscheininhaber aber leider noch lange nicht zu umsichtigen Anglern... |rolleyes gilt aber auch für Vereinsmitglieder, wenn man den Bogen weiter spannt. Deppen gibt's immer.

Aber für mich ist die Prüfung auch nur als eine solche Hürde sinnvoll, lernen tut man für die anglerische Praxis nahezu nichts. Aber ne kleine Barriere, daß eben nicht jeder einach ans Wasser rennen und angeln kann -- ich find's ehrlich gesagt nicht schlecht, obwohl ich da eigentlich liberaler bin. Ich befürchte leider das würde hier nicht gut funktionieren...Ein Grund warum bei uns alles bis ins letzte Detail durchgeregelt ist, ist nunmal leider weil es so viele Flachköppe gibt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ WickedWalleye:
Wie gesagt, es gibt für mich zwei "gute" (heisst wenigstens argumentativ nachvollziehbare, nicht wirklich gute) Gründe für die Prüfung.

Einer davon ist die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl.

Aber wäre es da nicht besser, dies bei der Kartenausgabe, oder bei der Fischentnahme (Fangbegrenzungen, Schonzeit etc.) zu regeln direkt vor Ort statt mit einer sinnlosen und für keinen wirklich nachvollziehbaren Prüfung?

Eine bessere Kontrolle vor Ort würde sicher von vielen Anglern eher akzeptiert als solch sinnlose Prüfungen und hätte auch weitere Vorteile in der Außendarstellung:
Wir Angler kümmern uns auch drum, das schwarze  Schafe erwischt und bestraft werden...

Der zweite Grund wäre die zu verdienende Kohle mit den Kursen. 
Würde es statt sinnlosem Kurs und sinnfreier Prüfung  die Verpflichtung geben, dass ein zukünftiger Angler eine gewisse Zeit mit erfahrenen Kollegen (z. B. aus Vereinen) angeln gehen muss, um das in der Praxis zu lernen, könnten die Vereine auch ihr Geld verdienen und zudem Imagepflege betreiben und neue Mitglieder gewinnen...

Oder anders gesagt:
Ich kann zwar den Wunsch nach Reduktion der Anglerzahl mancher verstehen, halte es aber nach wie vor nicht zielführend, das über eine sinnfreie Prüfung zu versuchen..

Und, weil ich das so schön finde:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## lausi97 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Thomas,ich spinne deinen zweiten Grund mal weiter:und nach nem Jährchen oderso,gibts vom Vorstand oder des Mitglieds was dem Neuling gezeigt hat wie man angelt,ne Urkunde oder etwas anderes,womit man dan auf`m Amt den Fischereischein ausgestellt bekommt.
Ich denke damit wäre man doch zumindest auf dem richtigen weg?

lausi


----------



## olaf70 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Prüfung ist nunmal Vorschrift, ob sie nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Und ich glaube nicht das sie abgeschafft wird. Jeder der bereit ist ein paar Euro zu investieren und nicht gerade mit dem Kopf vor die Wand gelaufen ist, kann diesen Schein "erwerben". 
Wenn man jetzt ruft: "Die Prüfung ist ein Witz und völlig unbrauchbar." ,dann mag das stimmen, doch ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die Gesetzgeber und Verbände sagen: " Mensch, der Thomas hat recht. Weg mit dem Unfug!".Ich glaube eher, daß sie sagen:"Mensch, der Thomas hat Recht. Wir machen jetzt eine Übersportfischerprüfung. Dreimal so lang, mit praktischer Prüfung und fünfmal so teuer." So läuft es doch oft in Deutschland, siehe Führerschein.

Eigentlich ist ja jedem klar, daß man nur mit der Prüfung noch kein guter Angler ist. Die Praxis ist halt der beste Lehrer.
Wenn man eine Lehre oder ein Studium absolviert hat, geht das richtige Lernen ja auch eigentlich erst los. Aber sollte mich heute einer nach Integralrechnung oder dem Unterschied zwischen Döbel und Aland fragen, müßte ich passen. Und warum? Weil ich das Wissen einfach nie wieder gebraucht habe und es in meiner stetigen Bier und Steinhäger-Berieselung irgendwann versackte. Aber trotzdem fand ich das Lernen an sich immer interessant.


----------



## Peter51 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....​*
> Auch wenn das verschiedene Länder durch praktischen Tun schon widerlegt haben. Wie (...) Schnipp



und in diesem Moment habe ich mal überlegt, wie machen es die Holländer? 
Ich habe in meinen ersten Angeljahren dort 6 Jahre lang geangelt und wir benötigten nur die Vergünning aus der Poststelle und wenn wir auf Hecht gehen möchten, mußten wir in einen Verein dort eintreten. Unsere Fischereiausweise haben die nicht interessiert....
Hier mal zum Stöbern über deren Form des Angeln gehen dürfens...
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/


----------



## kati48268 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Volle Zustimmung zu allem, Thomas. |good:


----------



## DJTMichel (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Insbesondere Kinder sollten angeln dürfen wann immer und wo immer sie möchten.


 
Hi Ralle,

das unterschreibe ich sofort, wenn den Kindern vorher die *wichtigen Grundbegriffe* für sie begreiflich *vermittelt* wurden und sie den *Freischwimmer* haben (ich schon wieder mit meiner Regulierungswut |rolleyes ).

Gruß
Michel


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig!!
> Und da in einer halben Stunde mehr als in über 30 Stunden "Prüfungskurs" -* wie oben bewiesen..*
> 
> 
> Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Theorie (Politik und Verbände) und Praxis (aktive Angler!!!)


 


Wo ist dort etwas bewiesen?
Es ist eine Meinungeäußerung,und sonst nichts.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Kann es sein, dass die Admins gerne gegen den VDSF stänkern?


----------



## Jose (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Admins gerne gegen den VDSF stänkern?



unsere admins folgen halt gerne dem motto vom fähnlein fieselschweif:  „Jeden Tag eine gute Tat“.

der  VDSF ist so hilfreich wie die GEZ


----------



## Florian1980 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles hier durchgelesen, aber möchte gerne mal ein Beispiel beitragen. Bei uns gibt es einen See, an den ich gerne mal mit meiner Freundin fahre, weil si dort auch ohne Fischereischein Angeln darf. Dadurch hat sie alles, was zum (normalen) Angeln gehört gelernt. Grundmontagen, Posenmontagen, die wichtigsten Knoten u.s.w. kann sie. Daher hab ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich ihr am Neckar mal ne Rute überlasse und sie dort auch Fische fängt. 

An diesem See angeln auch gerne "Osteuropäer", die ihre Fische mit ner zuvor leergetrunkenen Wodkaflasche abschlagen, den herzsstich aber nicht für nötig halten. 

In absehbarer Zeit werden sowohl meine Freundin, als auch welche dieser Osteuropäer den Fischereischein machen, da 20 Euro am Tag für 2 Karpfen einfach zu teuer sind. 

Aber wer wird nach diesem Vorbereitungskurs, bei dem man auch beruhigt schlafen kann und der Prüfung, die sowieso jeder halbwegs normale Mensch besteht der bessere Angler sein?

Menschen, die Fische nicht als Lebewesen respektieren, werden auch mit ner Fischereischeinprüfung nicht anders mit ihnen umgehen. 

Und übrigens, Brachsen sind bei mir auch "Drecksbrachsen", das hab ich so einfach gelernt. Trotzdem werden sie schonend abgehakt und zurückgesetzt, womit ich wieder gegen etwas verstoße, was ich im Vorbereitungskurs gelernt hab...


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Florian1980 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alles hier durchgelesen, aber möchte gerne mal ein Beispiel beitragen. Bei uns gibt es einen See, an den ich gerne mal mit meiner Freundin fahre, weil si dort auch ohne Fischereischein Angeln darf. Dadurch hat sie alles, was zum (normalen) Angeln gehört gelernt. Grundmontagen, Posenmontagen, die wichtigsten Knoten u.s.w. kann sie. Daher hab ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich ihr am Neckar mal ne Rute überlasse und sie dort auch Fische fängt.
> 
> An diesem See angeln auch gerne "Osteuropäer", die ihre Fische mit ner zuvor leergetrunkenen Wodkaflasche abschlagen, den herzsstich aber nicht für nötig halten.
> 
> ...


 




Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## wilhelm (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Der Deutsche an sich ist nun einmal ein Obrigkeitsgläubiger, Prüfungserprobter Vereinspiefke.Hauptsache Stempel und Prüfung so sind wir nun einmal.
Nach der überwiegenden Meinung vieler Angelkollegen würden sonst die Fischbestände lange dahin gerafft sein, würden wir ungeprüft angeln.
Nur merkwürdig das die Fischbestände in Frankreich den Niederlanden und Belgien um nur einige zu nennen, mindestens genau so gut, wenn nicht besser sind als unsere Bestände.Keines dieser Beispielländer kennt eine Angelprüfung ,dafür aber mehr Kontrollen durch die Ordnungsbehörden und sofort vollstreckbare,empfindliche Geldbußen bei Fehlverhalten und Regelverstössen. Trotz allem werden wir die Angelprüfung in Deutschland freiwillig wohl nicht abschaffen, es sei denn die EU würde uns dazu zwingen, was ich aber eher für unwarscheinlich halte.
Ich persönlich würde eine weitgehende,Praxisbezogende Ausbildung am Angelgewässer der jetzigen "Ausbildung" vorziehen.

Petri
Wilhelm#h


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich habe nur den Eröffnungthread gelesen und muss sagen dass der Kollege es aus meiner Sicht nicht verdient hat den Schein zu bekommen, weil er sich bei ein bisschen Interesse einen Großteil der Fehler erspart hätte, vom logischen Denken mal ganz abgesehen. Gott sei Dank hat er noch keinen Fisch gefangen und wird es hoffentlich auch nie, was dann passiert wäre möchte ich gar nicht wissen.


Zu seinem Gerät möchte ich mal die wieder beglückwünschen die bei Ihrem örtlichen Händler kaufen^^, und von der Fairness und dem Service so schwärmen^^.


Ich habe früher gehofft dass die Prüfungen einen Teil der Leute die zu wenig Interesse, bzw. Intelligenz haben vom Angeln abhält, was es aber scheinbar nicht mehr tut, oder die Prüfungen sind zu einfach geworden. 

Dem Treadstarter gebe ich aber insoweit Recht dass man sich über Sinn oder Unsinn der Prüfung wirklich Gedanken machen sollte, aber vielleicht ist es nur ein Mittel um Geld zu verdienen und der Deutschen Regel- und Ordnungswut nachzukommen.   


Meine Meinung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## raubangler (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> Insbesondere Kinder sollten angeln dürfen wann immer und wo immer sie möchten. An großen Gewässern gerne auch ohne Erlaubnisschein. Einfach so. Ob alleine oder mit anderen Anglern, völlig egal.
> ....



duerfen sie doch auch.
strafmuendig sind sie erst mit 14.

ich habe meinen luetten fuer solche ausfluege billigangeln von aldi besorgt.
und selbst die wurden bisher noch nicht beschlagnahmt.

ich weiss natuerlich von nichts.....


----------



## Jose (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*




Florian1980 schrieb:


> ... Bei uns gibt es einen See,  an den ich gerne mal mit meiner Freundin fahre, weil si dort auch ohne  Fischereischein Angeln darf. Dadurch hat sie alles, was zum (normalen)  Angeln gehört gelernt ... Daher hab ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen,  wenn ich ihr am Neckar mal ne Rute überlasse und sie dort auch Fische  fängt.
> An diesem See angeln auch gerne "Osteuropäer", die ihre Fische mit ner  zuvor leergetrunkenen Wodkaflasche abschlagen, den herzsstich aber nicht  für nötig halten.
> ...





j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?



er will uns damit sagen:
freundin ohne fischereischein, darf auch mal ohne sein schlechtes gewissen am neckar, aber diese "_Osteuropäer_", gräßlich gräßlich, 
vielleicht sogar mit fischereischein,
 aber "_ihre Fische mit ner zuvor leergetrunkenen Wodkaflasche abschlagen, den herzsstich aber nicht für nötig halten. _"

er will uns damit sagen: seine auslegung des  rechts ist seinem 'gewissen' untergeordnet, aber auf jeden fall 
"_diese Osteuropäer_", die, seiner annahme nach, natürlich, natürlich keinen fischereischein haben.

meine meinung? 
seine freundin ist möglicherweise das beste an ihm.

in so wenigen worten so einen popanz aufzubauen, das gibt mir schon einen herzstich.

Florian zum trost: du bist nicht allein. leider!


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Hi Ralle,
> 
> das unterschreibe ich sofort, wenn den Kindern vorher die *wichtigen Grundbegriffe* für sie begreiflich *vermittelt* wurden und sie den *Freischwimmer* haben (ich schon wieder mit meiner Regulierungswut |rolleyes ).
> 
> ...



Och, naja. Ich bin auf´m Dorf aufgewachsen. Gespielt haben wir im Wald und am Wasser. Freischwimmer hatte keiner von uns, ersoffen ist auch keiner und wie man Fische mit der Hand und später mit der Angel (nee, war ne Handleine) fängt haben wir auch gut selbst rausbekommen. Und unsere Väter haben sich erst in unsere Fischfangleidenschaft eingemischt, als die Beschwerden über die verdammten schwarzangelnden Drecksblagen zu doll wurden. 

OK, zweimal hat der Wald gebrannt, aber das war halt Schicksal. Die selbst zugefügten Schnitte mit dem geklauten Taschenmesser sind genauso verheilt, wie die Knochenbrüche durch unvorhersehbare Ereignisse beim Bäumeklettern. 


Ich verstehe, wenn Eltern sich Sorgen um die Sicherheit Ihrer Kinder machen, andererseits ist die heutige " durchgeprüfte sichere Kindheit " auch irgendwie ebenso traurig, wie wirkungslos was Unfälle angeht. Die passieren heute so wie gestern, nur vielleicht unter anderen Umständen und in einer anderen Umgebung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



raubangler schrieb:


> duerfen sie doch auch.
> Strafmuendig sind sie erst mit 14.
> 
> Ich habe meinen luetten fuer solche ausfluege billigangeln von aldi besorgt.
> ...




#6#6#6


----------



## Peter51 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> woher kenne ich das blos|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



|rolleyes wer in seiner Jugendzeit keinen Mist gebaut  hat, ist Mädchen geworden oder war immer an Mutters langen Leine? 
Aber das uns Ralle so dolle war..... naja ich halt ma nüch dagegen


----------



## DJTMichel (7. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Och, naja. Ich bin auf´m Dorf aufgewachsen....


 
Ja ich auch und da ich die Dinge heute aus einem etwas erhötem Blickwinkel betrachte meine ich, daß der eine oder andere Spatz, den ich mit meinem Knicker als Kind erschossen habe und die Strohfeime, welche an einem 27.03. (Geburtstag meines Opa's - ich war unbeobachtet |rolleyes ) unwiederbringlich in Flammen aufging nebst der einen oder anderen Sache mehr nicht zwingend sein mußten. Ich ärgere mich sehr, wenn mich meine Frau heute in den Röntgenraum ruft um mir ein Diabolo kurz unter der Haut einer Katze zu zeigen! Ebenso ärgere ich mich allerdings über jene Tierhalter, die ihre Viecher unkontrolliert vermehren lassen und diese sich dann an der Singvogelwelt gütlich tun.
Die Sache mit dem _schwimmen können_ hat einen anderen, eher persönlichen Hintergrund: der Sohn eines befreundeten Anglers ist einst in einem Teich ertrunken. Es gibt wohl niemanden, der auf eine solch' furchtbare Erfahrung nicht verzichten kann.
Vielleicht bin ich übervorsichtig (ich weiß, ich bin es nicht  ), aber mein Sohn durfte erst mit mir angeln, als er sein "Seepferdchen" hatte. Aber das sieht eben jeder etwas anders - entscheidend ist, was dabei heraus kommt #6!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

OK, mit so einer negativen Erfahrung kann ich Deine Argument absolut nachvollziehen. Sowas blieb mir zum Glück bisher erspart.


----------



## micha84 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also mein Kurs fängt nächste Woche an, ich habe aber das Vorbereitungsbuch von meinem Bruder durchgelesen. Ich wohne in BW und muss deshalb wohl einer der härtesten Prüfungen in Deutschland abgeben.
Das Buch was ich durchgelesen habe handelt nur aus Theorie, Erfahrungen zum Angeln etc. ist nicht vorhanden. Ich hoffe nur das im Unterricht etwas lebendiger zugeht das der Duzent einbisschen aus seiner Erfahrung erzählt und nicht aus dem Buch runterlisst. Auch habe ich nicht verstanden was mich angeht was das besetzten von Fischen angeht, wer in Verein hier tätig ist macht so oder so seinen Lehrgang in dem Bereich.
Was ich auch nicht verstehe was es micht angeht wie irgendwelche Fliegen heissen. Ich würde mich viel mehr freuen wen man einen Tag an einem See verbringen könnte wo der Duzent aufzeigt wie man am leichtesten anfängt und das man selber angelt und 3-4 Duzenten über die Schulter schauen wie man sich macht

Ich jedenfalls habe so viel Interesse an dem Angeln das ich schon 5 Sachbücher über Angeln durchgelesen habe die ich aus Bücherei gehollt habe. Aber auch fleissig die Knoten Trainiere vor den Fern damit ich die später behersche, auch werde ich den Fehler nicht machen in unseren Angelgeschäft mich einzudecken. Der Shop will nur sein Profit machen aus solchen neue Anfänger und versucht soviel wie möglich rauszuziehen, da werden Wobbler und Blinker verkauft obwohl man nie Raubfische angeln will, Hauptsache gutes Geld gemacht. 


Angeln kann ganz schnell Teueres Hobby werden wen man auf Experten hört, für einen normalen Hobbyangler der 2-3 mal im Monat angelt reicht normale Ausrüstung ohne Highend Rollen oder Ruten.


----------



## Backfire (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Jo, hab mir den thread durchgelesen.

Zum Eingangspost hätte ich noch eine Frage:

Wieso hat sich der beschriebene "Sportfischer" nicht schon vor, oder wenigstens zeitgleich mit dem Vorbereitungskurs informiert?

Meines Erachtens nach, ist Angeln Passion (auch wenn ich jahrelang ausgesetzt habe). 
Schon Wochen vor meinem "Wiedereinstieg" habe ich mich hier registriert, habe internet-Seiten und Fachliteratur gewälzt.
Die Gier nach Wissen muss doch jedem Frischgeprüften unter den Nägeln brennen.
Ich mein, wir spielen doch nicht Minigolf?

An Stelle des erwähnten Einsteigers hätte ich doch schon gewusst was ich wie machen will, hätte Kontakte geknüpft und mich ausführlich beraten lassen.
Es wundert mich doch etwas, wie man nach einem (klar, evtl. nicht gut durchdachtem, aber sehr Zeit- und Geldaufwändigem) Kurs, plus Prüfung so unbedarft am Wasser sitzen kann.

mfg Backi


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Es wundert mich doch etwas, wie man nach einem (klar, evtl. nicht gut durchdachtem, aber sehr Zeit- und Geldaufwändigem) Kurs, plus Prüfung so unbedarft am Wasser sitzen kann.


Weil man vielleicht als Unbedarfter denkt, wenn man Kurse besucht, ausgerichtet über Verbände/Vereine ( dies ja wohl wissen müssten, denkt man vielleicht als Unbedarfter) und eine Prüfung besteht, dass einem dann das nötige Wissen vermittelt wurde?

Nochmal:
Es geht ja Verbänden angeblich darum, den zukünftigen Anglern waid- und tierschutzgerechtes Angeln beizubringen.

Dazu ist wohl nicht ein einiges Prüfungs/Kurkonstrukt in der BRD momentan in der Lage.

Es wird Wissen gelehrt und abgefragt, was zum einen niemand zum angeln braucht und zum anderen, wird das, was man brauchen könnte (Praxis), komplett außen vor gelassen.

Zudem kann man niemanden in Kursen Anstand und Respekt vor der Natur beibringen - und schon gar nicht in Prüfungen abfragen!

Kein Angler muss wissen wie viele Eier pro Kilo Gewicht ein Fisch ablaicht, welche Krankheiten es gibt etc..

Er sollte aber wissen, wie man vernünftig sein Gerät so zusammen stellt, dass gehakte Fische nicht abreissen; wie man Fische sachgerecht tötet;  dass es fast an jedem Gewässer andere Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße gibt, weswegen man immer vorher informieren muss (statt blöde in der Prüfung die Landesmaße auswendig zu pauken). Wie man Fische abhakt, die zurückgesetzt werden müssen, wie man Kescher handhabt etc., alles, was mit dem grundsätzlichen praktischen Umgang mit dem Fisch zu tun hat..

Eine solche erste Praxiseinweisung kann man innerhalb eines Tages locker auch mit Gruppen hinkriegen.

Und das sollte dann eigentlich auch in jedem Bundesland reichen, um den Schein zu erhalten. Kleintierzüchter dürfen ja sogar ohne jede Prüfung Säugetiere schlachten - und wir als Angler sprechen hier ja über kaltblütige Fische! Und sind Angler wirklich so viel schlechter als Kleintierzüchter? In den Augen der Politiker und Verbände anscheinend schon...

Wenn Vereine/Verbände dann clever wären, würden sie entsprechende weiterführende Praxiskurse anbieten, Teil- oder Schnuppermitgliedschaften, um denjenigen etwas zu bieten, die das wollen und sich somit zum einen ein besseres Image in der Öffentlichkeit schaffen und zum anderen leichter Mitglieder gewinnen können.  



Statt für Angelurlaub in den Niederlanden Werbung zu machen oder sich darum zu kümmern, dass Angler aus den angeschlossenen Vereinen Rabatte für französische Autos bekommen, dass Setzkescher verboten und Wettfischen kriminalisiert wird etc., könnten ja die Verbände sich um ihre eigentliche Aufgabe kümmern:
Den Zugang zum Angeln einfacher und leichter machen, statt zu erschweren. Sich darum zu kümmern, dafür Programme zu schaffen, das beim Gesetzgeber durchzusetzen in den Ländern, da würde dann sicherlich auch das Ansehen der Verbände steigen.. 

Denn nicht zuletzt haben wir ja den Verbänden auch den Unfug mit den Prüfungen auch zu verdanken...

Dazu hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

sowie ein Zitat von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## Backfire (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil man vielleicht als Unbedarfter denkt, wenn man Kurse besucht, ausgerichtet über Verbände/Vereine ( dies ja wohl wissen müssten, denkt man vielleicht als Unbedarfter) und eine Prüfung besteht, dass einem dann das nötige Wissen vermittelt wurde?



Nein, so wird niemand, der sich wirklich fürs Angeln, für die Sportfischerei interessiert, denken.
Nochmal, wir spielen weder Mini-Golf noch Pingpong.
Wer mit einer derartigen Einstellung an die Sache herangeht, hat sein Hobby verfehlt.

Ernsthaft, meine Einstellung.

mfg Jochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Da das mit Sicherheit kein Einzelfall ist, scheint es halt aber doch so zu sein, dass viele da so rangehen - das muss man auch nicht gut finden....

Was das aber mit Minigolf/PingPong zu tun hat, erschliesst sich mir  sowenig wie das, warum man nicht als unbedarfter Angleeinsteiger zuerst einmal glauben sollte, dass die zuständigen Vereine/Verbände da vernünftige und ausreichende Kurse und Prüfungen organisieren können sollten..

Als erfahrener Angler kann man sicherlich vieles von dem zurecht hinterfragen, was Verbände und Vereine machen. 

Aber als unbedarfter Anfänger davon auszugehen, dass die zuständigen Vereine/Verbände  eigentlich inkompetent sind,  ist aber in meinen Augen etwas viel verlangt..



Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

sowie ein Zitat von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Backfire schrieb:


> Wieso hat sich der beschriebene "Sportfischer" nicht schon vor, oder wenigstens zeitgleich mit dem Vorbereitungskurs informiert?


 

Nun, ich denke, das kann man ihm nicht anlasten. Sofern man schon als Kind dem Angeln (in welcher Form auch immer...) verfallen ist, entwickelt sich die Sache ja ganz natürlich. Zuerst der Haselnussstecken, ständig am Wasser rumlungern und den Erwachsenen auf die Nerven gehen, zuhause stunden- und tagelang Kataloge und vom Onkel geschenkte uralte Blinkerausgaben durchschmökern..., da hat man einfach die kindliche Muse, sich intensiv in die Materie zu vertiefen.

Viele Erwachsene wollen das Angeln dagegen einfach mal "Ausprobieren". Vielleicht weil die Frau daheim nervt oder weil der Job anstrengend ist oder warum auch immer. Jedenfalls betreiben sie die Sache anfangs nicht mit dem "heiligen Ernst", der Kindern zu Eigen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was das aber mit Minigolf/PingPong zu tun hat, erschliesst sich mir  sowenig




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Beim Minigolf haut man den Ball ins Loch . . .,beim Pingpong haut man gegen den Ball . .. . .beim Angeln haut man . . . .  .|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


|licht

 . . .  sich hinterher die Fische inne Pfanne.|smash:




Dass die Prüfung keinen praktischen Nutzen für den Prüfling hat ist ja mal klar.

Den Nutzen ziehen einzig die Veranstalter der Prüfungen aus selbigen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Vielleicht weil die Frau daheim nervt oder weil der Job anstrengend ist oder warum auch immer.



Etwas Offtopic, aber vielleicht interessant:
Viele Einsteiger sind tatsächlich "gesetzteren" Alters, wenn sie mit dem Angeln beginnen... Oder wieder neueinsteigen, nachdem Beruf klargemacht wurde, Familie gegründet, Kinder aus dem Gröbsten raus... Was dann auch eine andere "Einstellung" zur Folge hat, als wenn man wie von Kohlmeise beschrieben schon als (Klein)Kind vom "Virus infiziert" wurde und das beibehalten hat..

Offtopic aus..


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was dann auch eine andere "Einstellung" zur Folge hat, als wenn man wie von Kohlmeise beschrieben schon als (Klein)Kind vom "Virus infiziert" wurde und das beibehalten hat..


 

Erster Fisch im zarten Alter von vielleicht 8 Jahren, in einem 1m breiten und 30cm tiefen Bächlein auf Sicht!!! gefangen:
Ein Stichling mit vielleicht 4cm.
Das prägt! 
:k


----------



## Backfire (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Thomas,

ich wollte nur schriftlich ausdrücken, daß der Anwärter, der im Begriff ist die Prüfung abzulegen, sich doch eigentlich mit dem Hobby, welches er gedenkt auszuüben doch eigentlich auseinandergesetzt haben sollte.

Ich mach doch nicht die Prüfung ohne irgend einen Plan vom Angeln und renn mit "gung ho" ans Gewässer?
Ich muss mir doch erstmal den "Angelvirus" einfangen, muss ein Interesse aufbringen, muss mich informieren.
Dann merke ich, ups, da gibts es Restriktionen, da muss ich erstmal ne Prüfung machen.
Dann frequentiert man Angelforen, kauft Lesestoff und schläft mit dem Band "die Sportfischerprüfung leicht gemacht" unterm Kissen...
Und dann, wenn der Tag gekommen ist; man ist mit theoretischem Wissen und guten Tipps vollgepumpt, voller Hoffnung, dann gehts los.


----------



## olaf70 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Backfire schrieb:


> ...Die Gier nach Wissen muss doch jedem Frischgeprüften unter den Nägeln brennen...
> 
> mfg Backi


 
Ein schöner Satz, der gilt für alles im Leben!

Außerdem kann man doch niemanden für seine eigene Ahnungslosigkeit verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich vergleichs (wieder mal) mit dem Autoführerschein:
Im Normalfall geht das ja so:
Prüfung/Pappe in der Tasche, Muttis Zweitwagen kapern und dann raus....

Die Zahl derer, die sich da wie von Dir beschrieben (was sicherlich wünschenswert wäre) verhalten mit vorher informieren etc., dürfte auch beim Autoführerschein wohl eher gering asusfallen...


Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

sowie ein Zitat von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## antonio (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Die Argumente gegen eine Prüfung sind durchaus einleuchtend.
> 
> Allerdings würde ich das etwas differnzierter sehen.
> 
> ...




er hat sich das wissen doch geholt sogar in nem kurs.
woher soll ein neuling wissen, daß in vielen kursen murks verbreitet wird?

antonio


----------



## antonio (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Damit man, wie Dein neuer Freund, nicht wie so ein Depp da steht. Und wenigsten ein bisschen Praxis und Fischkunde (Art, Schonzeit, *Verwertbarkeit*) drauf hat.




braucht kein mensch, da sie überall anders sind und auf den erlaubnisscheinen stehen/stehen sollten.
oder kennst du die schonzeiten aller gewässer auswendig?

antonio


----------



## antonio (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



potter schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> 
> Wie du richtig schreibst ist es natürlich einfacher stupide irgendwelche Schonzeiten, Fischarten, etc. abzufragen um dann am Ende einen Sachkundenachweis in Form des Scheins auszugeben.
> 
> ...




und wenn idioten angeln wollen machen sie eben den schein.
die praxis beweist dies täglich.
mit ner prüfung oder nem kurs halte ich keine idioten vom wasser fern.
das kann ich tun indem ich ihnen keine erlaubnisscheine verkaufe.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> er hat sich das wissen doch geholt sogar in nem kurs.
> woher soll ein neuling wissen, daß in vielen kursen murks verbreitet wird?
> 
> antonio




Naja ganz so einfach ist es nich. Thomas sagte ja das der Neuling seine Wirbel falsch montierte u.s.w.. Dieses Wissen bekommt man sicher nicht in nem Kurs vermittelt, allerdings ist auf jeder Wirbelpackung zu sehen wie man diese montiert sei es die "normalen" oder "no knot". 

Wer nichtmal fähig ist von einer Packung zu lesen, der sollte sich dann doch in nem Strickkurs anmelden.

Davon ab: Hier wird verlangt das in nem Kurs Theorie und Praxis besser vermittelt werden sollte. Nun mal ne Frage: Was denkt Ihr wohl wie lange man dann für seinen Fischereischein braucht? 3-4 oder gar 5 Monate sind bestimmt nicht weit hergeholt.


----------



## antonio (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> So, dann nehmen wir mal jemanden der keine Freunde hat, keine Freunde haben will und sich mangels Leseschwächen und anderes selbst nichts beibringen kann und da eigendlich och keinen Bock druff hat. Einen solchen kann man nun guten Gewissens ohne Schein ohne Freunde die Tip´s/Trick´s und Ratschläge geben könnten ans Wasser lassen zum Angeln???
> 
> Naja, ick weis ja nich so recht ..... Wobei ich auch zustimmen muss, das die Prüfungen so wie diese abgehalten werden mehr oder weniger wat für´s werte Hinterteil sind. Da sollte sich wat ändern .... Aber ganz "ohne", hmm, denke damit legen wir uns selbst die Karten.
> 
> Gruß Toxe



erstens gibts die auch mit schein.
und zweitens, solche die sich nicht entsprechend verhalten/verhalten wollen,kann ich über die erlaubnisscheinvergabe ausschließen.
dies setzt natürlich ein effizientes kontrollsystem voraus.

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> er will uns damit sagen:
> freundin ohne fischereischein, darf auch mal ohne sein schlechtes gewissen am neckar, aber diese "_Osteuropäer_", gräßlich gräßlich,
> vielleicht sogar mit fischereischein,
> aber "_ihre Fische mit ner zuvor leergetrunkenen Wodkaflasche abschlagen, den herzsstich aber nicht für nötig halten. _"
> ...


 


@ Jose,#h

danke für die Aufklärung.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> braucht kein mensch, da sie überall anders sind und auf den erlaubnisscheinen stehen/stehen sollten.
> oder kennst du die schonzeiten aller gewässer auswendig?
> 
> antonio



Aber sicher das!

Es wäre ja schon mal sinnvoll zu wissen das es welche gibt und wo man diese findet. |rolleyes

Zu dem werden solche Lehrgänge in der Regel am Heimatstandort durchgeführt, was wiederum eine kurze Unterrichten der regionalen Schonzeit durchaus rechtfertigt. Wenn das schon zu viel verlangt sein sollte greift automatisch wieder der obere Absatz


----------



## antonio (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Naja ganz so einfach ist es nich. Thomas sagte ja das der Neuling seine Wirbel falsch montierte u.s.w.. Dieses Wissen bekommt man sicher nicht in nem Kurs vermittelt, allerdings ist auf jeder Wirbelpackung zu sehen wie man diese montiert sei es die "normalen" oder "no knot".
> 
> Wer nichtmal fähig ist von einer Packung zu lesen, der sollte sich dann doch in nem Strickkurs anmelden.
> 
> Davon ab: Hier wird verlangt das in nem Kurs Theorie und Praxis besser vermittelt werden sollte. Nun mal ne Frage: Was denkt Ihr wohl wie lange man dann für seinen Fischereischein braucht? 3-4 oder gar 5 Monate sind bestimmt nicht weit hergeholt.



sollte man aber.
und auf jeder packung steht das nicht drauf.
man braucht sich ja nur mal hier im board umhören welche fragen es zu solchen themen gibt, und die werden nicht weniger.
"wie montiere ich das oder welchen knoten nehme ich und und und"

dann müßten sich hier einige auch zu nem strickkurs anmelden.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> dies setzt natürlich ein effizientes kontrollsystem voraus.


Mal provokant:

Kontrollen kosten die Vereine/Verbände Geld, Prüfungen bringen Geld..........



Zum Thema Schonzeiten/Schonmaße:


> Es wäre ja schon mal sinnvoll zu wissen das es welche gibt und wo man diese findet.


Keine Frage!!!

Die Frage ist aber zum einen:
Wie lange braucht man um das jemanden beizubringen, dass das auf dem Erlaubnisschein steht?

Und zum anderen:
Welchen Sinn es macht, sowas in Prüfungen abzufragen??



Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

sowie ein Zitat von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## antonio (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Aber sicher das!
> 
> Es wäre ja schon mal sinnvoll zu wissen das es welche gibt und wo man diese findet. |rolleyes
> 
> Zu dem werden solche Lehrgänge in der Regel am Heimatstandort durchgeführt, was wiederum eine kurze Unterrichten der regionalen Schonzeit durchaus rechtfertigt. Wenn das schon zu viel verlangt sein sollte greift automatisch wieder der obere Absatz



um zu wissen, daß es welche gibt, braucht man keinen lehrgang.
und selbst regional nützt das einem wenig.
wir haben hier im umkreis von ca 70 km "tausende" gewässer mit ebensovielen unterschiedlichen schonzeiten.
so was steht auf dem erlaubnisschein und gut ist.

antonio


----------



## antonio (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal provokant:
> 
> Kontrollen kosten die Vereine/Verbände Geld, Prüfungen bringen Geld..........
> 
> ...



auch mal provokant kontrollen könnten auch gutes geld bringen#h

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Aber nicht für Vereine/Verbände, sondern für die Staatskasse bei Verurteilung...


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Antonio, ich weiß jetzt nicht warum Du hier aus dem ganzen Thema einzelne Punkte auf die Goldwaage legst?! 

Jedoch ist eine kurze Aufklärung,

- das ist eine Schonzeit
- hier findet Ihr sie
- das kann passiert wenn Ihr Euch nicht dran haltet

bestimmt kein so untragbarer Mehraufwand als das es in dieser Form diskussionswüdig wäre.


----------



## antonio (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber nicht für Vereine/Verbände, sondern für die Staatskasse bei Verurteilung...



deswegen sagte ich ja könnte,hier müßte es eine möglichkeit geben, den vereinen etc etwas zukommen zu lassen.
die andere variante ist die einnahme über die erlaubnisscheine.

wenn bei entsprechenden verstößen als beispiel 20 erlaubnischeine eingezogen werden und ein verein sagen wir mal 100 scheine ausstellen darf pro jahr, dann kann er die 20 noch mal verkaufen.
und so viel geld kosten die aufseher nicht, die meisten sind eh ehrenamtlich tätig.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Du hast recht Kai, nur warum muss man das prüfen?

Da kommt wieder meine Frage nach dem alten Rechtsgrundasatz "Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe"...

Das Beispiel mit dem Fußgänger (ohne Führerscheinprüfung) der trotzdem verknackt wird, wenn er erwischt wird ne rote Ampel zu ignorieren, zieht hier auch wieder..

Sind Angler dümmer oder schlechter als Fußgänger, dass man die über sowas abprüfen muss?




Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

sowie ein Zitat von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## antonio (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Antonio, ich weiß jetzt nicht warum Du hier aus dem ganzen Thema einzelne Punkte auf die Goldwaage legst?!
> 
> Jedoch ist eine kurze Aufklärung,
> 
> ...



ich legs doch nicht auf die goldwaage.
aber diese punkte werden immer dafür herangezogen warum ne prüfung sein muß.
und die prüfung damit zu begründen ist in meinen augen quatsch.

antonio#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> deswegen sagte ich ja könnte,hier müßte es eine möglichkeit geben, den vereinen etc etwas zukommen zu lassen.


Siehe dazu meinen Vorschlag, mit solchen weit sinnvolleren Praxiskursen als den jetzigen könnten Vereine/Verbände nicht nur Geld verdienen, sondern sich auch mal um Angler und Angeln verdient machen:


> Er sollte aber wissen, wie man vernünftig sein Gerät so zusammen stellt, dass gehakte Fische nicht abreissen; wie man Fische sachgerecht tötet; dass es fast an jedem Gewässer andere Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße gibt, weswegen man immer vorher informieren muss (statt blöde in der Prüfung die Landesmaße auswendig zu pauken). Wie man Fische abhakt, die zurückgesetzt werden müssen, wie man Kescher handhabt etc., alles, was mit dem grundsätzlichen praktischen Umgang mit dem Fisch zu tun hat..
> 
> Eine solche erste Praxiseinweisung kann man innerhalb eines Tages locker auch mit Gruppen hinkriegen.
> 
> ...









Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

sowie ein Zitat von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## antonio (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

hab ich gelesen thomas bin bei dem thema auch deiner meinung.
es ist eben leichter über teilweise "sinnlose" kurse/prüfungen geld einzunehmen, als sich nen kopf um sinnvolle einnahmequellen zu machen.

antonio


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> aber diese punkte werden immer dafür herangezogen warum ne prüfung sein muß.
> und die prüfung damit zu begründen ist in meinen augen quatsch.
> 
> antonio#h



Das ist hier doch garnicht der Fall |kopfkrat
Ich begründe eine Abschlussprüfung so,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335&page=3 (#29)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Vorschlag/Möglichkeit zu einer Reform des Angelscheines:

Kinder bis 14 Jahre können jederzeit in Begleitung von älteren Anglern eine Angelerlaubnis bekommen und mitangeln.

Jeder ab 14 Jahren bekommt nur dann den Angelschein, wenn er bei einem von einem Verband oder Verein ausgerichteten Praxiskurs teilgenommen hat.

Dieser Kurs MUSS mindestens enthalten:

*"Theoretischer - praktischer Teil":*
1.: 
Hinweise auf das rechtliche, wo man Mindestmaße findet, wo man Fischbestimmungsbücher oder entsprechende Seiten im Netz findet, wo man sich über die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen jeweils vor Ort informieren kann (kann auch locker als Handzettel gemacht werden).

2.:
Information über Angelgerät, die vernünftige praxisnahe Zusammenstellung, Knoten für die gebräuchlichsten Anfangsmethoden (Grundangeln, Posenangeln, Spinnfischen) etc., um ein abreissen gehakter Fische weitgehend zu vermeiden.

3.: 
Das waid/tierschutzgerechte töten von Fischen (was auch an bereits toten Fischen problemlos gezeigt und geübt werden kann).
Der waid/tierschutzgerechte Umgang mit Fischen, die zurückgesetzt werden sollen.
Das versorgen der Fische (ausnemen/Transport etc.) mach dem töten.

*"Rein praktischer Teil":*
Das Angeln unter Aufsicht von erfahrenen Leuten aus den Vereinen/Verbänden, welche auf gemachte Fehler hinweisen und diese korrigieren.

Das alles ist an maximal zwei Tagen zu erledigen, so dass jeder Anfänger zumindest die Grundkenntnisse der anglerischen Praxis kennen gelernt hat, die er zum Beginn seiner "Anglerkarriere" wirklich braucht. Und nicht wie heute stumpf unsinnige Theoriefragen büffelt für die Prüfung und sich dann nach deren Ablegung juristisch zu Recht als "Angler" bezeichnen darf, ohne jemals Gerät, Wasser oder Fische in der Realität gesehen zu haben. Alles weitere zeigt sich dann eh erst im "Fortgang der Anglerkarriere", ob geprüft oder ungeprüft....

*"Noch mehr Praxis..."*
Auch dazu können dann z. B. Vereine/Verbände auch fortführende Teile/Kurse anbieten. 
Wie das Angebot weiterführender Kurse zur Vertiefung der Kentnisse bei speziellen (gerade regionalen) Methoden, Gewässern und Fischarten.

Oder auch "Schnupper- oder Teilmitgliedschaften" im Verein, kostengünstiger, dafür mit der Auflage bestimmte Praiskurse mitzumachen oder auch zusätzlich erhöhte Arbeitsstunden leisten zu müssen...


Über diese Art der "Angelscheinerlangung" können sich Verbände/Vereine weiterhin finanzieren. Zudem können sie so Mitglieder gewinnen. Außerdem ein besseres Bild in der Öffentlichkeit abgeben (Praxis statt Theorie - wir packens an...)..


Und sicherlich ist das alles weit sinnvoller als die jetzigen Kurse und Prüfungen..





Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

sowie ein Zitat von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## angler1996 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Thomas
ich hätte gern eine Ergänzung in Theorie:

Fischkunde, also zumindest Bestimmung, sonst nützen die Mindestmaße nichts.
Gruß A.


----------



## potter (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hab mich gestern Abend bei nem Bierchen mal mit meinem Opa und nem Vereinskollegen über das Thema unterhalten, bzw. wie sie zu ihren Scheinen gekommen sind.

Opa: War zufällig Nachmittags in der Kneipe als der Prüfer reinkam. "Wer will alles Prüfung machen? Kostet 5 Mark."
10 Leute haben mitten in der Kneipe gesessen und einen DIN A4-Bogen unter gegenseitiger Hilfe mit Fragen ausgefüllt.
Am Ende hatten alle bestanden.

Vereinskollege: Musste sich anmelden, es gab einen Vorbereitungskurs in dem er das knüpfen von Montagen, Fischkunde und Schonzeiten gelernt hat.
Am Ende gabs ne kurze theoretische Prüfung und eine kurze praktische Prüfung nach dem Motto: "Du willst da und da auf den Fisch angeln, knüpf mir noch mal ne Montage dafür und sag mir worauf du achten musst."

Ich will ja jetzt nicht mit dem "Früher war alles besser"-Gesülze anfangen, so wie es beim Opa war ist es ja auch für die Katz, aber das was mir der Vereinskollege erzählt hat fand ich gut!
Man lernt die grundlegenden Dinge und kennt sich in Theorie und Praxis aus.
Warum hat man das ganze denn geändert!?#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Fischkunde, also zumindest Bestimmung, sonst nützen die Mindestmaße nichts.


Siehe Punkt 1:


> wo man Fischbestimmungsbücher oder entsprechende Seiten im Netz findet,



Und beim praktischen angeln werden dann ja hoffentlich vor Ort auch vorkommende Arten gefangen, dass man das dann auch in der Praxis zeigen kann..






Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

sowie ein Zitat von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## Rotauge28 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Potter

So schlecht ist das Beispiel garnicht. Hier passt nämlich der Vergleich des Führerscheins wunderbar.
Meine Großeltern und Eltern mussten für den Erwerb des Führerscheins 15 Minuten hinter dem Fahrschullehrer, durch ein Dorf, fahren.

Bis heute kann ich eine unfallfreie und rücksichtsvolle Fahrweise bestätigen. Ich musste 1500 DM bezahlen viele Prüfungen ablegen und kann keinen Unterschied zu deren und meiner Fahrweise, oder sonst irgend eine Unsicherheit von Seiten meiner Eltern während des Fahrens, feststellen. (Man könnte ja meinen es gab Früher weniger zu beachten oder weniger Verkehr auf den Straßen).

Nun der Bogen zur These von Thomas.

Waidgerechtes Verhalten (rücksichtsvolles Fahren) und ein korrekter praktischer Umgang mit Tier und Material (vorausschauendes und vernünftiges Steuern des Autos), inkl. theoretischem Wissen (Kupplung, Bremse, mal eine Glühbirne wechseln), muss keine Prüfung zum Zweck haben !  

Prüfungen in ihrem eigentlichen Sinn (Führerschein, Fischereischein, Schulprüfungen) dienen lediglich der Beruhigung des Obrigkeitsgläubigen Deutschen, welcher glaubt anhand von Unterschriften, Noten und bezahlten Gebühren, in irgendeiner Form besser, schlauer, gebildeter oder berechtigter zu sein, als sein Gegenüber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Prüfungen in ihrem eigentlichen Sinn (Führerschein, Fischereischein, Schulprüfungen) dienen lediglich der Beruhigung des Obrigkeitsgläubigen Deutschen, welcher glaubt anhand von Unterschriften, Noten und bezahlten Gebühren, in irgendeiner Form besser, schlauer, gebildeter oder berechtigter zu sein, als sein Gegenüber.



Könnte von mir sein ;-))))))




__________________________________________________________

Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

Vorschlag zu einer Reform des Angelscheines:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3067898&postcount=115

Sowie Zitate von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...





> Was ist an Anglern so viel schlechter als bei Kleintierzüchern, die sogar warmblütige Säugetiere ohne jede Prüfung schlachten dürfen, oder als bei Fußgängern, die ohne jede Prüfung sogar Menschenleben gefährden dürfen...


----------



## ZanderSven (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Stellt euch doch alle einfach mal die Frage: Warum funktioniert das in den Niederlanden ohne Prüfung?In Belgien Luxemburg,Spanien,Frankreich, Italien,Irland,Norwegen ......Nur Deutschland bleibt außen vor!darüber sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen.Womit könnte wohl mehr Geld verdient werden?Ich kenne viele die nach Norwegen,Schweden in den Urlaub fahren, nur um dort zu angeln. Wo sieht man denn mal Touristen in Deutschland?Deutschland ist einfach kein Touri Land, es fängt beim Angelschein an und hört bei der Gastfreundschaft auf.
Nur leider kann man mit Touris jede menge Geld verdienen, mehr als mit so ner lächerlichen Prüfung.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Nur Deutschland bleibt außen vor!darüber sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen


Weil vielleicht wieder mal am "deutschen Wesen die Welt genesen" soll??



__________________________________________________________

Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

Vorschlag zu einer Reform des Angelscheines:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3067898&postcount=115

Sowie Zitate von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...





> Was ist an Anglern so viel schlechter als bei Kleintierzüchern, die sogar warmblütige Säugetiere ohne jede Prüfung schlachten dürfen, oder als bei Fußgängern, die ohne jede Prüfung sogar Menschenleben gefährden dürfen...


----------



## potter (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil vielleicht wieder mal am "deutschen Wesen die Welt genesen" soll??



Hmm, nicht wirklich zielführend, wir versuchen ja nicht unser System zu exportieren sondern kochen mal wieder unser eigenes Süppchen.
Ist ja im Endeffekt immer so, ob es jetzt LKW-Maut oder Stuttgart 21 oder sonstwas ist.
Die deutsche Lösung ist nunmal nicht die billigste, nicht die einfachste, sondern in den meisten Fällen die komplizierteste und teuerste!


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Prüfungen in ihrem eigentlichen Sinn (Führerschein, Fischereischein, Schulprüfungen) dienen lediglich der Beruhigung des Obrigkeitsgläubigen Deutschen, welcher glaubt anhand von Unterschriften, Noten und bezahlten Gebühren, in irgendeiner Form besser, schlauer, gebildeter oder berechtigter zu sein, als sein Gegenüber.



Genau ... Pilotenschein kann man beim Bingo gewinnen, den Jagdschein bekommt der Schützenkönig beim Volksfest und jeder mit Anfangsbuchstaben "G" darf sich Arzt nennen und an Patienten rumschnippeln.

Mag sein, dass einige nach der Fischereiprüfung mit fragwürdigen Montagen angeln. Aufgrund dieser Beispiele jetzt wiederum die Fischereiprüfung als unsinnig zu bezeichnen, halte ich für Unsinn.
In den Kursunterlagen gibt es genug Bilder und Erklärungen, wie Montagen auszusehen haben. Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit sich über Internet, Angellektüre und eben auch durch persönlichen Kontakt mit Anglern (wie in Thomas' Beispiel) umfassend über Angelmontagen zu informieren.

Den Kurs vor der Prüfung um praktische Aspekte zu erweitern ist natürlich vollkommen richtig. Kostet aber auch wieder Zeit und Geld. Die Prüfung am Ende eines Kurses muss aus Motivationsgründen schlichtweg sein.
Ein Kuschel-Kurs "jetzt zeigt euch der Onkel mal ne Karpfenmontage" ohne strenge Prüfung am Ende würde nicht ausreichend ernst genommen. Es bringt ja nix, wenn die Teilnehmer nur mit halben Ohr zuhören und die Inhalte nicht aufnehmen.

Aber aus der Unwissenheit von Neuanglern nun eine Unsinnigkeit der Fischereiprüfung abzuleiten finde ich falsch. Jeder der "richtig" angeln will, findet genügend Quellen das umzusetzen. Und die Angelschulen als geldgeile Institute, die ausschließlich Theorie für die "sinnlose" Prüfung vermitteln, hinzustellen, finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung. Das 1x1 des Angelns wird wohl in jeder Angelschule vermittelt. Wenn Kursanten dann nicht aufpassen oder das Gelernte in der Praxis umsetzen können, sollte man die Schuld nicht bei Angelschulen oder Fischereiprüfungen suchen.

Ein lebenslanges Angelvergnügen sind mit den paar Euros, die man in einen Kurs + Prüfung steckt, doch nicht aufzuwiegen.

mfg,
demo


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Jeder der "richtig" angeln will, findet genügend Quellen das umzusetzen.


Aha, und wer entscheidet wer "richtig angelt"??

Daher nochmal die Frage:
Was soll eine Prüfung bringen? 
Und für wen?


Angelpraktische Kurse wie in meinem Beispiel halte ich für sinnvoll, eine Prüfung (zudem solche wie heute mit Abfragen von Schonzeiten/Schonmaßen, die an jedem Gewässer  (auch im gleichen Bundesland) unterschiedlich sind, von Fischkrankheiten etc.!) für komplett sinnlos!!!

Und wer bei der Fischbestimmung lernt, wie man Schuppen an der Seitenlinie zählt wie im  heutigen Kurs gelernt, dem verreckt dann wahrscheinlich z. B. der geschützte Frauennerfling nach dem Fang, bis er die Schuppen fertig gezählt hat...



__________________________________________________________

Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

Vorschlag zu einer Reform des Angelscheines:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3067898&postcount=115

Sowie Zitate von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...





> Was ist an Anglern so viel schlechter als bei Kleintierzüchern, die sogar warmblütige Säugetiere ohne jede Prüfung schlachten dürfen, oder als bei Fußgängern, die ohne jede Prüfung sogar Menschenleben gefährden dürfen...


----------



## Rotauge28 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

_


dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:



			Genau ... Pilotenschein kann man beim  Bingo gewinnen, den Jagdschein bekommt der Schützenkönig beim Volksfest  und jeder mit Anfangsbuchstaben "G" darf sich Arzt nennen und an  Patienten rumschnippeln
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Du verabsolutierst meine Aussagen !  Niemand spricht davon, die Ausbildung abzuschaffen, sonder den Sinn einer Prüfung oder eines ausgestelten Stück Papieres zu hinterfragen !
> ...


----------



## Rotauge28 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ dEmOhAmStEr3d

Was nun ist die besondere Aussagekraft dieser Prüfung ???

_"In den Kursunterlagen gibt es genug Bilder und Erklärungen, wie Montagen  auszusehen haben. Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit sich über Internet,  Angellektüre und eben auch durch persönlichen Kontakt mit Anglern (wie  in Thomas' Beispiel) umfassend über Angelmontagen zu informieren"._

So eine Aussage nennt man einen Widerspruch. Im Kurs gibt es Bilder und Erklärungen. Im Internet auch.....

Völlig richtig..........und somit ein Argument gegen die Prüfung !


_"Die Prüfung am Ende eines Kurses muss aus Motivationsgründen schlichtweg sein".

_Wenn du eine Prüfung als Motivation brauchst, um dich mit deinem liebsten Hobby auseinander zu setzen, dann solltest du besser nicht angeln.
Davon ganz abgesehen unterstellst du, dass eine Prüfung der einzigste Grund ist, dass wir Angler so vernünftige Menschen im Umgang mit der Natur sind.


----------



## lausi97 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hab da jetzt vielleicht ne dumme Frage:

Kann man das nicht irgendwie ändern?Meine den Inhalt der Prüfung,z.b.in den vorschlag von Thomas.
Es müßte doch als "organisierter"Angler ne möglichkeit geben,das über die Vereine;Landesverbände;Fischereidezernate oder ähnliche "Behörden"zu ändern.
Wäre da nicht auch die möglichkeit ala Jugenfischereischein ein entsprechendes gegenstück für Erwachsene einzuführen,mit Prüfung wie gehabt,da ja sowieso nicht abgeschafft wird?

gruß
lausi


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> da ja sowieso nicht abgeschafft wird?


Die Prüfung wurde ja schon teilweise abgeschafft (Brandenburg, S-H, M-V)....


Mir stellt sich da aber auch einfach ne grundsätzliche Frage.

Es gibt geltendes Recht, so auch das von den Verbänden immer wieder angeführte  Tierschutzrecht.

Wieso stellt der Gesetzgeber und auch die Anglerverbände die Angler sozusagen unter Generelalverdacht, dass diese das Tierschutzrecht nicht beachten würden?

Und deswegen (im Gegensatz z. B. zu Kleintierzüchtern) eine Prüfung absolvieren müssen...

Wobei der Gesetzgeber das ja nur auf Druck der Verbände eingeführt hat...

Wieso kann man nicht auxh bei Anglern zuerst mal davon ausgehen, dass sie sich an die Gesetze halten?

Und dann wie auch im Straßenverkehr entsprechende Verstöße ahnden? 
Auch gerne mit Scheinentzug zeitweise oder dauerhaft..

Warum werden da Angler schlechter gestellt als die genannten Kleintierzüchter und letztlich, wie schon gesagt, eigentlich unter Generalverdacht (und das auch von den "Angler"verbänden)?

Wäre da eine vernünftige Praxseinweisung durch Vereine/Verbände statt sinnloser Alibiprüfungen nicht zielführender und würde auch die Angler nicht mehr unter den Generalverdacht der "Tierquälerei" stellen, wie das scheinbar viele "Angler"verbände ja immer noch sehen?




__________________________________________________________

Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

Vorschlag zu einer Reform des Angelscheines:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3067898&postcount=115

Sowie Zitate von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...





> Was ist an Anglern so viel schlechter als bei Kleintierzüchern, die sogar warmblütige Säugetiere ohne jede Prüfung schlachten dürfen, oder als bei Fußgängern, die ohne jede Prüfung sogar Menschenleben gefährden dürfen...


----------



## Parasol (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Prüfung wurde ja schon teilweise abgeschafft (Brandenburg, S-H, M-V)....



man kann nicht alle Bundesländer in einen Topf werfen. Die Bevölkerungsdichte und die unterschiedlichen Wasserflächen verlangen eine differenzierte Maßnahme.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso kann man nicht auxh bei Anglern zuerst mal davon ausgehen, dass sie sich an die Gesetze halten?



wir sprechen doch vom Sinn der Prüfung. Dadurch soll nicht gesichert sein, dass sich Angler an die Gesetze halten, sondern, dass sie die Gesetze kennen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dann wie auch im Straßenverkehr entsprechende Verstöße ahnden?
> Auch gerne mit Scheinentzug zeitweise oder dauerhaft.



Dann kommen die Beschwerden wegen eines ausufernden Polizeistaates und die Diskussionen über die Fischereiaufseher.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:..............
> Vorschlag zu einer Reform des Angelscheines:..............



Auch durch noch öfteres wiederholen können die Beiträge nicht als alleinige Lösung helfen.

Auch die Vereine können meines Erachtens nichts beitragen, was eine Prüfung mit vorausgegangenem Lehrgang ersetzt. Eine Große Anzahl von Anglern sind nicht vereinsgebunden. Die wären der Willkür der Vereine ausgesetzt gewesen. Außerdem ist dann die Qualität der Ausbildung nicht besser, vor allem nicht einheitlich.


----------



## Boendall (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> man kann nicht alle Bundesländer in einen Topf werfen. Die Bevölkerungsdichte und die unterschiedlichen Wasserflächen verlangen eine differenzierte Maßnahme.


Wieso? Ob das Gewässer groß oder klein ist, viele oder wenige Angler dort sind ist doch egal. Fisch bleibt Fisch, Schonmaß bleibt Schonmaß (wobei die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße zu 90% vom Verein abgeändert wurden, also das pauken derer sinnlos ist) und Schonzeit bleibt Schonzeit.



Parasol schrieb:


> wir sprechen doch vom Sinn der Prüfung. Dadurch soll nicht gesichert sein, dass sich Angler an die Gesetze halten, sondern, dass sie die Gesetze kennen.


Jeder Bürger hat sich an das Allgemeine Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch (ich weiß nicht ob es in D gleich heißt) zu halten, trotzdem muss nicht jeder eine Prüfung darüber ablegen, um für mündig erklärt zu werden. Ich bin überzeugt, dass jeder schon gegen irgendeinen Paragraphen aus dem ABGB verstoßen hat, weil Gesetze nicht immer logisch sind. Genauso bin ich überzeugt, wenn jeder sich mit dem ABGB auskennt, würde wegen jedem Mückenfurz geklagt werden.

Wenn ich gegen das ABGB verstoße, dann kommt es zu Massnahmen (abhängig vom Verstoß). Da hilft auch kein "Ich hab`s nicht gewusst".

So einfach könnte es beim Angeln auch sein, wenn man Angeln will, muss man die Gesetze beachten. Die wichtigsten Kenntnisse hat man eben selbst zu erwerben, da gibt es kein "Ich hab es nicht gewusst".

Das einzig sinnvolle an der Prüfung ist meiner Meinung nach Fischkunde.


----------



## charly151 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@parasol,

good Posting#r|laola:

Gruß charly|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Wieso? Ob das Gewässer groß oder klein ist, viele oder wenige Angler dort sind ist doch egal. Fisch bleibt Fisch, Schonmaß bleibt Schonmaß (wobei die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße zu 90% vom Verein abgeändert wurden, also das pauken derer sinnlos ist) und Schonzeit bleibt Schonzeit.


Und Tierschutz bleibt Tierschutz, weil Bundesgesetz und in JEDEM Bundesland gültig - und den tragen die Verbände ja als Argument vor sich her bei der Verunglimpfung und Schlechterstellung der Angler... Dass es die Prüfung jedoch deswegen NICHT braucht, zeigen die gültigen Gesetze in Brandenburg, S-H und M-V.. 
*Das in Brandenburg mit prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln wurde sogar im Vorfeld der Gesetzgebung vom NABU abgenickt - selbst die sind da weiter als viele "Angler"verbände...*



> wir sprechen doch vom Sinn der Prüfung. Dadurch soll nicht gesichert sein, dass sich Angler an die Gesetze halten, sondern, dass sie die Gesetze kennen


Kein Kleintierzüchter muss fürs schlachten warmblütiger Säugetiere und Vögel eine Prüfung ablegen, kein Fußgänger für den Straßenverkehr - wie viel schlechter sind Angler, dass sie zum kennen der Gesetze und Regeln eine Prüfung brauchen?

Daher, genau Boendall, Du hast es erkannt:
Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund für die Prüfungen außer die Kohle - dafür habe ich einen alternativen Weg aufgezeigt.





__________________________________________________________

Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

Vorschlag zu einer Reform des Angelscheines:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3067898&postcount=115

Sowie Zitate von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...





> Was ist an Anglern so viel schlechter als bei Kleintierzüchern, die sogar warmblütige Säugetiere ohne jede Prüfung schlachten dürfen, oder als bei Fußgängern, die ohne jede Prüfung sogar Menschenleben gefährden dürfen...


----------



## andy72 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

finde die diskussion darüber echt mal total müssig,interessanter wäre es hingegen eine petition an den bundestag oder rat zu verfassen um die gesetze dahingehend zu verändern das generationen nach uns diese mühe mit angelschein usw mal nicht mehr haben:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Fischereirecht ist Landessache, daher Bundespolitik falsche Adresse. 

Da musst Du zuerst die "Angler"verbände dazu bringen, das bei den jeweiligen Ländern ins Gesetz zu bringen, da die uns den Schiet ja auch beschert haben....

Aber auch Gott sei Dank ist es Ländersache, weil so die Verbände nicht weitermachen können mit der inzwischen als unwahr bewiesenen Behauptung, dass man aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen eine Prüfung braucht...
Beweise: 
Tierschutzgerechtes Angeln ohne Prüfung laut Gesetz in Brandenburg, S-H, M-V,  siehe oben...


----------



## Peter51 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



andy72 schrieb:


> finde die diskussion darüber echt mal total müssig,interessanter wäre es hingegen eine petition an den bundestag oder rat zu verfassen um die gesetze dahingehend zu verändern das generationen nach uns diese mühe mit angelschein usw mal nicht mehr haben:g



ne Petition..... was für ein Luftballon soll das denn werden? 
Der Bundestag kümmert sich da nicht drum solange kein Antrag eingereicht wird und sowas kann dauern....

Aber hier hab ich was gefunden was -so glaube ich- zur Zeit das Thema gepuscht hat?
http://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/tagesordnungen/57.html man achte auf den Einzelplan 16 (Umwelt, Naturschutz und Reaktorsicherheit)


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

In NRW ist der Vorbereitungslehrgang nicht Pflicht, aber ich habe den trotzdem gemacht. Mein Gedanke dahinter war eigentlich der das ich mir hinter der Prüfung eine wirkliche Prüfung vorgestellt habe und nicht einen Witz den man in 50 Minuten, inklusive Wartezeit (35 Minuten), hinter sich bringt.

Der Kursleiter sagte sofort zur Einleitung das er uns zwar auf die Prüfung vorbereitet aber das Angeln kann er uns nicht beibringen (hatte den Crashkurs gebucht) da die Zeit fehlt. Nichtsdestotrotz hat er jede Montage die Prüfungsrelevant war kommentiert und gesagt das diese teilweise stark veraltet und nicht gerade als „fängig“ bezeichnet werden können. 

Er hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben trotzdem einige gute Praxistipps zu vermitteln.  

Die Prüfungsfragen sind zum größten Teil eigentlich voll für die Katz, oder ist es tatsächlich fangfördernd zu wissen wie viele Eier welcher Fisch abgeben kann…


----------



## Colophonius (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hey

In der Vorbereitung zur Prüfung habe ich auch nichts "praktisches" gelernt. 
Hätte mein Opa mir damals nicht einige Grundtechniken gezeigt (als er noch lebte war ich noch nicht alt genug für den Schein ) und daher kannte ich wenigstens den Clinch-Knoten (auch wenn mir der Name fremd war, war halt der "Angelknoten"), wusste wie man ausloten kann, dass eine Pose nicht auf dem Wasser liegen sollte, wie man Würmer ausm Kompost sucht und wie man die auf den Haken sticht - und wie ein Biss aussieht.

Das war halt das Wissen, was ich dann quasi "von Haus aus" an den Start bringen konnte, den Rest habe ich mir durch das Lesen von Angelzeitschriften (mein Opa hatte jahrelang den Blinker im Abo und die Ausgaben gesammelt - eine wahre Fundgrube für stille Stündchen  )  und vorallem durch Anglerforen gesammelt. 

Ich denke das vorallem letzteres viel für Anfänger bringt.
Ich wüsste sonst sicher nicht so gut, welche Vorteile Titan mit sich bringt, wie man gut jiggt, ob sich jerken lohnt, welche Köder was bringen etc.

Angler müssen sich also scheinbar selber helfen. . .


@Thomas:
Hast du den Kollegen wenigstens ins Board eingeladen  ?


----------



## Florian1980 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Sorry, wegen meinem Post. Habs gerade nochmals durchgelesen und mich selbst gefragt, was ich da geschrieben hab. Ich wollte ausdrücken, dass Waidgerechtes Angeln keine Sache des Fischereischeins ist. 

Alle die sich wegen den Osteuropäern angegriffen fühlten, sorry. Aber es waren nun mal welche und sie waren rotzevoll und haben ihre Fische unmöglich behandelt. 

Waidgerechtes Angeln (und dazu gehört nicht nur das töten der Fische, sondern sinnvolle Montagen) lernen die wenigsten bei der Fischerprüfung, sondern im Verein, von Freunden u.s.w.


----------



## Peter51 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Florian1980 schrieb:


> Aber es waren nun mal welche und sie waren rotzevoll und haben ihre Fische unmöglich behandelt.



OT On
für solche Fälle habe ich selbst immer die Telefonnummer des Ordnungsamtes im Handi gespeichert, mir fehlt nurnoch die ein oder andere Tele von den zuständigen Kontrolleuren meiner Gewässer.
Man kann aber auch jede Po-Dienststelle anrufen die reagieren auch. OT Off


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich hab die Prüfung vor   28 Jahren gemacht.
Muss zugeben, dass sie mir einiges gebracht hat. Ich war aber auch der einzige ohne jede Vorkenntnis in dem Vorbereitungskurs. Und damals als Punk auch ein totaler Exot.
Bin durch einen DAM Katalog, den ich beim Zoohändler hab mitgehen lassen (kostete 'ne Mark, lohnte sich also zu klauen),  fasziniert vom Angeln gewesen. 
Internet gabs da nicht, Bücher waren unbezahlbar (und schwerer zu klauen) und in der Verwandschaft & im Freundeskreis war niemand, der angelte.

Das schlimme war: danach hatte ich weiterhin Null Plan. Nichts gegen die Dozenten, die gaben sich Mühe, aber der Stoff... was sollte das nur? 
'Was macht man mit einem Wirbel zur Hölle?', 'Ausloten? Häh?'. Fragen über Fragen; und 'nen Fisch kannte ich nur aus'm Aquarium daheim.

Wenn ich so mtkriege, dass das heute noch nicht viel besser ist, kann ich den Ruf nach "Prüfung abschaffen" nur unterstützen. Wobei ich aber ebenfalls für "Prüfung _durch was Sinnvolles ersetzen_" bin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Prüfung durch was Sinnvolles ersetzen


Genau dafür habe ich ja Vorschläge gemacht, wie dann sogar Vereine/Verbände weiter zu ihrem Geld kommen können - denn das ist das einzige, was an Prüfungen/Kursen "Sinn macht":
Das Geld für die Vereine/Verbände....



__________________________________________________________

Hier nochmal der Artikel in der Anglerpraxis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

Vorschlag zu einer Reform des Angelscheines:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3067898&postcount=115

Sowie Zitate von mir selber:


> Ist doch interessant, dass man fürs praktische Angeln ne Prüfung ablegen soll....
> 
> Aber nur durch Wahl - ohne jede Prüfung oder Qualifikation - Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspolitiker werden kann.....
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach...





> Was ist an Anglern so viel schlechter als bei Kleintierzüchern, die sogar warmblütige Säugetiere ohne jede Prüfung schlachten dürfen, oder als bei Fußgängern, die ohne jede Prüfung sogar Menschenleben gefährden dürfen...


----------



## antonio (9. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> man kann nicht alle Bundesländer in einen Topf werfen. Die Bevölkerungsdichte und die unterschiedlichen Wasserflächen verlangen eine differenzierte Maßnahme.




nicht nur in ländern mit geringer bevölkerungsdichte und viel wasser geht das.
beispiel thüringen vierteljahresschein.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

War gerade am Pressefundstücke reintickern, da waren auch diese Meldungen dabei:


> *13.09.2010 | 11:31 | Thüringer Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Forsten, Umwelt ...*
> http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...&pfach=1&quelle=0&n_firmanr_=104462&sektor=pm
> *Anmerkung der Red.:* Es tut sich was in Deutschand - zur Abwechslung mal für statt gegen Angler! Lobenswert!
> 
> ...




Es rührt sich also was in Deutschland, und zur Abwechslung mal auch was positives für Angler - und das auch gleich in mehreren Ländern.. 
Gut, dass Brandenburg da vorangegangen ist, und ja auch Scheswig Holstein ja einen (wenngelich deutlich eingeschränkteren) Touristenangelschein bietet..

Mal sehen, ob vor allem die verstockten Südländer (was die Prüfungen angeht) da was lernen...

Und ob die Verbände, respektive der vielleicht zukünftig gemeinsame Verband, diese anglerfreundlichen Tendenzen dann auch offiziell unterstützen und fördern wird oder wider wie in alten "VDSF-Drosse" - Zeiten wieder gegen die Angler arbeiten wird.....


----------



## Duke Nukem (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Gut, dass Brandenburg da vorangegangen ist, und ja auch Scheswig Holstein ja einen (wenngelich deutlich eingeschränkteren) Touristenangelschein bietet..


 

  Leider gilt der SH-Touristenangelschein nur für Personen, die ihren Wohnsitz nicht in SH haben. Da fühle ich mich als Schleswig-Holsteiner, der auch gerne mal die Küstengewässer antesten würde, zu Unrecht benachteiligt. Aber vermutlich bin ich als Tagesgast nicht die Zielgruppe, die mit dieser Sonderregelung angelockt werden soll. Wenn's ums Geld geht, da lässt man fünfe gerne mal gerade sein. |gr:

  Andreas


----------



## Parasol (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,

das ist ein typisches Beispiel, wie Natur zu Gunsten von Tourismuseinnahmen verkauft wird.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .....................................
> Es rührt sich also was in Deutschland, und zur Abwechslung mal auch was positives für Angler - und das auch gleich in mehreren Ländern..................


da wird nichts für Angler getan, sondern für Naturnutzer, die bei ihrem Ausflug ans Wasser jetzt auch Angeln können. Die echten Angler, die auch eine Prüfung in Kauf nehmen, werden sich noch wundern.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .................Mal sehen, ob vor allem die verstockten Südländer (was die Prüfungen angeht) da was lernen.......................


.

lernen werden sie sicher, aber hoffentlich nicht nachmachen.


----------



## Brikz83 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also bei uns in MV, hat diese Diskusion ja wie man sieht schon zu einigen Neuerungen geführt (ob gut oder schlecht lasse ich mal auße vor). Fakt ist für mich allerdings das die Lehrgänge bei uns einfach auch in ihrer Qualität sehr unterschiedlich sind obwohl Prüfung und Stundenumfang gleich sind. In meinem Stammangelladen werden regelmäßig die Lehrgänge abgehalten und zwar von einem unserer angelnden Urgesteine, der das angeln einfach lebt und dadurch haben die Stunden einfach viel mehr Qualität.


----------



## Boendall (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist ein typisches Beispiel, wie Natur zu Gunsten von Tourismuseinnahmen verkauft wird.
> 
> ...


Früher (und in manchen Bundesländern auch noch heute) konnte man bei uns in Ö den Schein einfach beantragen. Man ging mit den benötigten Papieren (u.a. Strafregisterauszug) aufs Amt, drückte Gebühren ab und gut wars. Prüfung? Pustekuchen!
Trotzdem gibt es noch genug Fisch, obwohl die Altvorderen keine Prüfung hatten, komisch oder?


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Parasol schrieb:


> da wird nichts für Angler getan, sondern für Naturnutzer, die bei ihrem Ausflug ans Wasser jetzt auch Angeln können. Die echten Angler, die auch eine Prüfung in Kauf nehmen, werden sich noch wundern.



1.) Wie definierst Du den Unterschied zwischen " Angler" und " Naturnutzer ". Bzw. was unterscheidet einen "echten " Angler von einem " unechten " ? Für mich sind das beides Menschen, die gerne fischen wollen. Und ganz unbestreitbar eine große Chance, dass Tourischeinangler mal zu " echten " Anglern werden. 

2.) Wann fangen die echten Angler mit dem Wundern an ? Diese Regelungen sind ja nun beileibe nicht neu und bisher hat man noch nix von über die Gewässer herfallenden marodierenden Tourischeinhorden gehört. 



Einen markanten Unterschied zwischen einem Tourischeininhaber und einem frisch geprüften Fischereischeininhaber kann ich nicht feststellen. 
Beiden fehlt die Erfahrung und beide werden Fehler machen.
Na und ?


----------



## Tino (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist ein typisches Beispiel, wie Natur zu Gunsten von Tourismuseinnahmen verkauft wird.
> 
> ...




Ich sehe es genauso das hier Tourismus-Zahlen doch im Vordergrund stehen dürften und auf diese Art und Weise Leute in das jeweilige BL gelockt werden sollen.

Kein anderer Gedanke steckt dahinter!!!


Die Vereine in den BL sollten sich eher über ihre Arbeit Gedanken machen,nicht das arme Neulinge wie die Frisöre am Wasser sitzen und nur Löcher in die Luft starren, weil sie nichts vernünftiges im Lehrgang beigebracht bekommen haben.

Dann sind deren Lehrgangsgebühren auch gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> lernen werden sie sicher, aber hoffentlich nicht nachmachen.


Hoffentlich doch!
Gerade die Zahlen aus dem Monitoring in Brandenburg zeigen das deutlich, ich bin da im Kontakt mit der Behörde.

Weder haben trotz des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht noch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz sich signifikant geändert.

Statt dessen sind im Nachgang viele neue Angler dazu gekommen, die sich nach einiger Zeit auch der - in Brandenburg wenigstens lächerlich einfachen - Prüfung unterzogen haben.

Da sprechen einfach die Fakten eine klare Sprache gegen die unsinnigen Prüfungen..


----------



## Gemini (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich sehe es genauso das hier Tourismus-Zahlen doch im Vordergrund stehen dürften und auf diese Art und Weise Leute in das jeweilige BL gelockt werden sollen.
> 
> Kein anderer Gedanke steckt dahinter!!!



Ist das jetzt was an sich Schlechtes? Ich glaube z.B. Mecklenburg Vorpommern könnte noch einiges mehr an Touristen vertragen.


----------



## e30Birdy (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich fang dieses Jahr auch mein Schein an. Habe ein guten platz gefunden ihn zu machen aber weiß auch schon das ich wenig zur praxis darraus bekommen wird. Deswegen lese ich alles was ich hier lesen kann, schaue Fisch und Fang videos an und ziehe mir einfach alles rein was es gibt zum reinziehen. Meine Freunde denken schon das ich ganz krank bin weil ich mir so viel rein ziehe aber kenne viele wege meine rute aufzubauen für die art Angelns was ich betreiben will, wie Carolina rig, Texas rig, Drachkovich, und so weiter... Man muss sich einfach mit der materie auseinandersetzen.

Dazu muss ich aber sagen das ich schon sehr viele Angler aus meine umgebung kenne und sogar einen hier ausn Board (Franz_16) wo mit mir mal Angeln werden.

Die erste geschichte im Thread finde ich schon ganz witzig und denke nicht das ich mich so anstellen werde aber man wird es sehen =) 

Ich denke das mehr für Neuangler gemacht werden sollte da viele nicht viel plan haben und machen sowas kurzfristig um ein neues Hobby zu haben wo sie ihr ruhe haben und von der Frau mal weggekommen. Denke die Vereine sollten diese menschen unter die Arme greifen, man merkt aber schon das viele Läden einen alles verkaufen wollen was es bloss gibt ob man es braucht oder nicht und das schlimmste ist das genau diese leute sind meisten vorsitzende oder wenn auch einfach Leut im gleichen Verrein wie ein selber.


----------



## kati48268 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

*Legal angeln auch ohne Prüfung*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/thur...n-prufung.html

Der Abschlusssatz im Presseartikel, "Neu ist auch ein Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit", springt mich noch mehr an.
Verdammte Gebührenabkassiererei für nix alle 5 Jahre!
...aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Parasol (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Ralle,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 1.) Wie definierst Du den Unterschied zwischen " Angler" und " Naturnutzer ". Bzw. was unterscheidet einen "echten " Angler von einem " unechten " ? Für mich sind das beides Menschen, die gerne fischen wollen. Und ganz unbestreitbar eine große Chance, dass Tourischeinangler mal zu " echten " Anglern werden.



Der Angler ist in meinen Augen der Sportangler, der aus Passion und in vollem Einklang mit der Natur diesen Sport betreibt. Dazu muß er bereit sein, ein gewisses Maß an Wissen sich an zu eignen. Das geht nicht nur durch parktisches Probieren.
Die Wochenenttouristen, die aus Langeweile und, weil Liedl gerade mal wieder Ramsch für Angler billig anbietet, auch mal angeln wollen, meine ich damit nicht.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 2.) Wann fangen die echten Angler mit dem Wundern an ? Diese Regelungen sind ja nun beileibe nicht neu und bisher hat man noch nix von über die Gewässer herfallenden marodierenden Tourischeinhorden gehört.


spätestens, wenn sie den Müllsack gegen einen größeren austauschen müssen, um an ihren Angelplatz zu können, wenn dieser wieder frei ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> spätestens, wenn sie den Müllsack gegen einen größeren austauschen müssen, um an ihren Angelplatz zu können, wenn dieser wieder frei ist.


Das ist auch ein Argument für das Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg...

Interessant sind dazu dann solche Meldungen:
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/ehingen/art4295,540436

Zitat daraus: 


> Viel mehr als von morgendlichen Badegästen fühlen sich aber das Kieswerk und auch die Fischer aus Rißtissen von abendlichen Party-Fans am Baggersee-Gelände belästigt. "Etliche Kubikmeter Müll" müssten da oft nach Wochenenden zusammengeräumt werden, sagt Hirrle - von Kothaufen in den Wiesen ganz zu schweigen


Zitat Ende 

Wie man dazu kommen kann, dass unerlaubte Müllentsorgung etwas mit einer Anglerprüfung zu tun hat, ist mir schlicht schleierhaft...

Das hat - wie auch der respektvolle Umgng mit Natur und Kreatur - schlicht etwas mit der Erziehung zu tun im Elternhaus und der Praxis..

.....und wird keinesfalls durch pauken und abfragen von Schonzeiten, Schonmaßen und Fischkrankheiten erreicht..


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch da sehe ich nicht das Problem im Zusammenhang mit dem Tourischein. Ob jemand seinen Müll am Wasser liegen lässt steht doch nicht in direktem Zusammenhang mit einer Angel oder gar einer Prüfung. Das ist ne Charakterfrage und sowohl nichtangelnde Badegäte oder sonstige " Naturliebhaber" wie auch geprüfte Sportfischer lassen Ihren Müll liegen. 
Um zu wissen, dass ich das nicht machen soll, brauch ich keine Prüfung.


----------



## Tino (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Gemini schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt was an sich Schlechtes? Ich glaube z.B. Mecklenburg Vorpommern könnte noch einiges mehr an Touristen vertragen.





Da hast du absolut Recht,nur wird einem hier suggeriert man mache es für Angler und das Hobby angeln.


----------



## Gemini (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und zu behaupten Touristenangelschein-Inhaber machen mehr Müll als geprüfte Sportfischer halte ich auch für gewagt.

Ich sage ja auch nicht alle Karpfenangler sind Dreckschweine nur weil ich gestern Abend 100m Schnur und 4 Textil-Preisschilder mit Fox-Logo entsorgt hab bevor ich angeln konnte...


----------



## petri28 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

hallo zusammen,
also der Müll an unseren Angelgewässern wird wohl zu 90% von "geprüften Anglern" sein!


----------



## Gemini (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tino schrieb:


> Da hast du absolut Recht,nur wird einem hier suggeriert man mache es für Angler und das Hobby angeln.



Ich denke es ist für alle gut. 

Beispiel: 
Ich bin mal ein langes Wochenende nach Rügen mit einem Bekannten und wäre z.B. nach Dänemark ausgewichen wenn es nicht besagten Tourischein für meinen fischereischeinlosen Begleiter gegeben hätte.

Ich hatte Gesellschaft beim Angeln, ein Angelnoob hat erste Erfahrungen sammeln können und MV hat zwei Besucher mehr gehabt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Auf neudeutsch:
"Win-win-situation"....


----------



## Gemini (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Genauso sehe zumindest ich das, Thomas. 

Das mit dem 'Win' geht sogar noch weiter 

Vom Hafenmeister in Stralsund sind wir ein paar Strassen weiter zum nächsten Angelladen gedackelt und der hat sich auch noch doppelt gefreut.

Auch glaube ich dass gerade praktische Erst-Erfahrung gut ist, und wenn mal ein Fisch von einem Anfänger verangelt wird passiert das halt, kein Grund sich entrüstet zu zeigen wie ich finde.

Hier liest man ja auch gelegentlich |rolleyes von gestandenen, geprüften Anglern die sich wundern dass der Grosshecht das 25er Monovorfach durchgeknabbert hat nur mal als ein Beispiel...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Deswegen ja auch mein Vorschlag, um zu einen den Vereinen/Verbänden weiterhin die Kohle zukommen zu lassen und zum anderen diese unsägliche Prüfung trotzdem abzuschaffen (ich zitiere mich mal selber). Nacht den jetzt neuen Beschlüssen werden in Thütringen und M-V wird ja uch die Argumentationslage für die Prüfungsbefürworter immer dünner, wenn selbst Gesetzgeber das nicht mehr einsehen (ich zitier mich jetzt mal selber):



> *Vorschlag/Möglichkeit zu einer Reform des Angelscheines:​*
> Kinder bis 14 Jahre können jederzeit in Begleitung von älteren Anglern eine Angelerlaubnis bekommen und mitangeln.
> 
> Jeder ab 14 Jahren bekommt nur dann den Angelschein, wenn er bei einem von einem Verband oder Verein ausgerichteten Praxiskurs teilgenommen hat.
> ...


----------



## Rotauge28 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Parasol

Ich bezweifel, dass die Anzahl von Neu - Anglern, durch einen solchen Schein, riesig ansteigen wird.

Von daher immer mit der Ruhe @Parasol

Warum sollte denn bitte ein Tourist, der sich nie dafür interessierte, außgerechnet im Urlaub auf die Idee kommen zu angeln?

Auch glaube ich nicht, dass 1 Millionen werdende Angler auf Grund einer lächerlichen Prüfung sich davon abhalten lassen einem Interesse ( Angeln ) nachzugehen und nur darauf warten, dass genannte Prüfung abgeschafft wird, um dann "unsere" Gewässer zu überrennen.

Woher kommt nur diese Panik?

Sowas hört sich stark nach einem ausgeprägten Besitzanspruch einiger oder vieler Angler an. 
Wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee, andere Personen vorzuverurteilen, auszuschließen und ihnen schlichtweg eine Unfähigkeit im Umgang mit der Natur zu unterstellen?

1) Ich selber habe Jahre lang ohne jeglichen Schein geangelt und war wohl das friedfertigste Geschöpf am ganzen See.
Darauf folgte dann mit 16 Jahren eben eine Fischereiprüfung, welche mich weder zum besseren noch zum schlechteren Angler machte.

Schonzeiten-/ Maße lese ich nach. Jedes Tier, jede Pflanze wird wenn auch nur irgendwie möglich unbeschadet an ihrem Platz gelassen oder eben schonend als möglich behandelt. Entnahmeregelungen bzw. Verbote lese ich im zugehörigen Vereinspapier durch, und Müll wird, im übrigen nicht nur am Wasser sondern auch an allen anderen Orten, beseitigt, mitgenommen und entsorgt.

Das Angeln selber habe ich mir zeigen lassen ( 20 Minuten für eine einfache Posenmontage ), denn Rest angelesen oder ausprobiert.

2) Warum funktioniert das in anderen Länder mit Erfolg und hier in Deutschland, wird ohne jegliche Grundlage bzw. irgend eines Nachweißes, dieser Blödsinn beibehalten.

Frage: Wo siehst du in meinem Fall Bedarf für eine Prüfung? 

Damit ich weiß wie man den Härtegrad des Wassers bestimmt oder ob ich in einer Barben - bzw. Äschenregion fische?

Oder das die Weißpünktchenkrankheit als _Ichthyophthirius multifiliis bezeichnet werden?
_


----------



## Boendall (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> ....Sowas hört sich stark nach einem ausgeprägten Besitzanspruch einiger oder vieler Angler an.....


 
Das dachte ich mir auch.

Irgendwie kam mir der Thread ganz spontan in den Sinn:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199359

Die Prüfung ist mehr oder weniger Aufwand.
Mich würde interessieren, was ihr noch mitgenommen habt, ausser, dass ihr jetzt offiziell Angeln dürft?

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass es hier mehr um das Problem geht "Aber ich musste auch", somit sollen die Anderen bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag auch stumpf Mindestmaße,Fischkrankheiten und veraltete Montagen lernen.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....​*
> 
> 
> Es gibt ja immer noch bei Leuten - vor allem aus Verbänden und Vereinen, die mit Kursen Geld verdienen - die Meinung, dass eine Prüfung eine unerlässliche Voraussetzung zum Erwerb einer Angelerlaubnis sein muss.
> ...


 
Schließe mich dier voll an, 
_aber nur unter der Bedingung das alle die angeln gehen sich selbst soweit bilden, die Ablaufe im Gewässer zu verstehen, alle Arten kennen und bestehende Gesetze kennen und auch verstehen können._

Da dieses meist auch bei erfahrenden Angleirn selten ist,ist die Prüfung eigendlich zu leicht. (oder der Ausbilder schei...e)
Das vermittelte Wissen auch in einem guten Lehrgang über 30 Stunden ist dabei maximal nur Grundwissen.
Angeln lehrnen dauert sicherlich noch das ganze Leben und das macht doch auch den Reiz aus.
Die meisten Angler nehmen doch nach der Prüfung nie wieder ein Fachbuch in die Hand, oder?
Klar, kann man an einem Wochenende den Stoff der Prüfung vermitteln b.z.w, auswendig lehrnen.
Aber auch verstehen, wohl kaum.
Das Vermitteln der Gewässerbiologie, der Fischarten und ihrer Bedürfnisse ist so Zeitaufwendig, das für praktischer Unterricht kaum Zeit bleibt.
Das Wissen in diesem Bereich in Deutschland ist so mangelhaft das ich froh bin wenigstens einigen Mitmenschen davon etwas mitzugeben.
Das ist halt auch unsehr Problem, wenn wir schon schlecht ausgebildet sind, wie sollen wir der Öffendlichkeit z.B Probleme mit der Wasserkraft oder dem Komoran erklären.
Ich bilde seit etwa 15 Jahren aus und habe immer versucht meine Gäste wie Kunden zu behandeln.
Ich kann nur hoffen das sie nicht so denken wie ihr, würde mich schwer entauschen, habe so etwas aber auch noch nicht vernommen.
Sucht eucht halt gute Ausbilder und nicht den kürzesten Lehrgang.
Übrings arbeite ich lieber mit Neulingen und nicht mit solchen  die schon mit dem Opa,Vater angelten.
Die können zwar angeln, wissen aber alles schon und dieses oft fehlerhafte Wissen soll ich dann korrigieren.   Na Danke
Die Teilnehmer zahlen, also sollen sie auch was bekommen und Spaß daran haben.
Jeder Ausbilder dem dieses nicht klar ist, ist ne glatte Fehlbesetzung.

Kleiner Selbsttest: Kamberkrebs/Edelkrebs
Lachs/ Meerforelle

Giebel/Karausche
Wasserpest/Hornkraut

Wie viele heimische Arten kennst Du:
(sollten mindestens 25 werden, wenn nicht bitte nachschlagen)

(Sollte mich einer erkennen kann er ja mal was dazu schreiben,würde mich freuen.)

Klar könnten wir auch auf die Prüfung verzichten, aber dann bitte mit Strafen die wirklich schmerzen sonst bildet sich keiner selber.

_Was hindert euch eigendlich nach einer Prüfung den Neulingen selber Hilfe anzubieten.??_

*Mir platzt geich der Kragen , also Ende.:r*


----------



## Boendall (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Schließe mich dier voll an,
> _aber nur unter der Bedingung das alle die angeln gehen sich selbst soweit bilden, die Ablaufe im Gewässer zu verstehen, *alle* *Arten kennen und bestehende Gesetze kennen* *und auch verstehen können.*_
> 
> Kennst/verstehst du alle Gesetze des AGBG? Immerhin ist es das Regelwerk, für das Zusammenleben. Ich glaube nicht...
> ...


 
Schön das die Sache auch von der Seite der Kursleiter beleuchtet wird. Aber warum platzt dir der Kragen? Es wird doch nur diskutiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Danke Boendall, dank Dir konnt ich mir mein Posting sparen ;-)))

Nur noch ein Hinweis, auch wenn der vielen regelwütigen Deutschen vielleicht nicht so gefallen wird.

Das Beispiel Brandenburg zeigt klar, dass es ohne Prüfung nicht mehr Verstöße gegen Fischereirecht oder Tierschutz gibt.
Ich zitier mich da nochmal selber:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich doch!
> Gerade die Zahlen aus dem Monitoring in Brandenburg zeigen das deutlich, ich bin da im Kontakt mit der Behörde.
> 
> Weder haben trotz des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht noch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz sich signifikant geändert.
> ...


----------



## petri28 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

hallo zusammen,
jetzt muß ich auch mal meinen Senf zur Prüfung (Sinn u. Zweck) dazugeben: seit heute bin ich im Besitz der Jahresfischereischein; bekommen ohne Prüfung!!! Hatte den Schein von 1973 - 1993. Dann aber beruflich keine Zeit mehr zum angeln. Vor ein paar Wochen las ich im hess. Fischereigesetz, dass es eine Ausnahmeregelung gibt für Personen, die 5 Jahre vor in Kraft treten des Gesetzes im Besitz eines Fischererischeines waren, diesen ohne Prüfung wieder bekommen. Was soll ich sagen: *hab ihn!!! *
*Aber: bin ich jetzt ein schlechterer Angler ohne Prüfung???*


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Aber: bin ich jetzt ein schlechterer Angler ohne Prüfung???



Da ich eh gegen die sinnnlose Prüfung bin:
Für mich nicht!

Für viele andere, die meinen man braucht zum Angeln eine Prüfung, sicherlich schon...


----------



## Duke Nukem (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



petri28 schrieb:


> ...Vor ein paar Wochen las ich im hess. Fischereigesetz, dass es eine Ausnahmeregelung gibt für Personen, die 5 Jahre vor in Kraft treten des Gesetzes im Besitz eines Fischererischeines waren, diesen ohne Prüfung wieder bekommen....



Glückwunsch :vik:


OT

Gibt es so eine Ausnahmeregel auch für Hamburg oder Schleswig-Holstein?


Andreas... der auch noch ne alte graue Pappe hat.


----------



## Imbeck2514 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

In Schleswig Holstein gibt es die Möglichkeit als Nebenewerbsfischer gegen Euro eine Erlaubnis beim Amt zu bekommen. Was befähigt den einen Nebenerwersfischer ? Er muss keine Prüfung ablegen, und benötigt ausser den Schonzeiten und Mindestmassen kein Wissen. Er kann Meerforellen mit dem Stellnetz, ohne Ende wegfischen. Er hat keine Entnahmegrenze, und kann alle Fänge ersticken lassen. Wie begründet der Angelverband von Schleswig Holstein den Dieses?      Gruß Michael


----------



## Zusser (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Kleiner Selbsttest: Kamberkrebs/Edelkrebs


Interessiert mich nicht, in meinen Gewässern gibts keine oder kaum Krebse. Wenn ich in einem fremden Gewässer einen sehe, beobachte ich ihn, lasse ihn aber in Ruhe.


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Lachs/ Meerforelle


 Kein Plan, es gibt bei uns weder die eine noch die andere.


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Giebel/Karausche


Rückenflosse (eher unsicheres Merkmal) bei der Karausche konvex, Giebel konkav
Giebel Bauchfell schwarz
Anzahl der Schuppen a.d. Seitenlinie beim Giebel <= 32, Karausche >= 32
Warum ich das weiß? Weil ich welche gefangen habe und nach dem ersten Giebel im Netz recherchiert habe. Diese Frage war für mich relevant, als habe ich mich informiert. 


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wasserpest/Hornkraut


 Bin ich Vegetarier?


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wie viele heimische Arten kennst Du:


Viele, sicher mehr als 25, dem Namen nach. Was nutzt mir das aber beim Angeln?



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Klar könnten wir auch auf die Prüfung verzichten, aber dann bitte mit Strafen die wirklich schmerzen sonst bildet sich keiner selber.


Wäre ans Rad flechten für einfachere Vergehen genug?
Für strengere Strafen wären meiner Meinung nach konsequentere Kontrollen voraussetzung. Zur Zeit sind Kontrollen sehr selten bei uns, es muss also niemand ernstlich damit rechnen, bei Verstößen erwischt zu werden.
Wenn jetzt wirklich ein Angler bei einer Ordnungswiedrigkeit erwischt wird und eine 'harte Strafe' bekommt, bedeutet das für mich dass ein Exempel zur Abschreckung statuiert würde.
So eine Vorgehensweise widerspricht in meinen Augen der Rechtsstaatlichkeit.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> _Was hindert euch eigendlich nach einer Prüfung den Neulingen selber Hilfe anzubieten.??_


Garnichts, wieso?

 Ich habe selbst 1982 meine Prüfung gemacht. Und dabei festgestellt, dass die Dozenten wirklich Ahnung hatten - ich musste sie selten korrigieren.
Ich hatte mit zarten 14 Jahren schon Ahnung vom Angeln und den Fischen, weil es mich interessiert hat und ich gelesen habe was ich bekommen konnte.
Die Prüfung haben damals auch Kursteilnehmer geschafft, die vorher (und ich fürchte auch nachher) keinen Bezug zu Fischen hatten.
Nicht die Prüfung macht den Angler, ein uninteressierter Angler wird auch mit Prüfung nicht zum guten Angler.
Also: Ich bin auch gegen die Prüfung, zumindest gegen die in der jetzigen Form in Bayern.


----------



## Ulli3D (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

In Thüringen kann man ab heute einen Quartalsfischereischein ohne Prüfung erwerben. 

http://www.thueringen.de/de/tmlfun/content.asphttp://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...2&pfach=1&detail=1&sektor=pm&popup_vorschau=0 :vik:


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also, über den Sinn, kann man streiten.
Ich finde es aber eine Schande was es in der jetzigen Form für zum Bespiel ausländische Gäste bedeutet.
Es giebt Ausnahmen, aber wer blickt da noch durch.
Also bekommen sie meist keinen Schein.
Auch sollten sich die Bundesländer mal zu einer klaren Linie durchringen und damit meine ich das gesammte Fischerei-Recht.
Zur Zeit wird die Fischerprüfung die ja in allen B-Ländern gilt, immer mehr ausgehöhlt.
Werden sich das, alle noch lange anschauen ?
Erst einmal danke das Ihr euch so mit mir auseinandergesetzt habt.
Fakt ist, das nur gefischt werden darf, wenn man diesen Fisch auch mit nimmt.
Wenn ich die Arten nicht kenne, weis ich nicht was ich mitnehmen darf.
Folge: Ich darf nicht angeln.
Ist so, ob es mir pers.. gefällt oder nicht.

Für das angeln im Forellen-Teich, reicht aber schon eine Unterweisung zur Tötung.(wegen dem netten Tierschutzgesetz)

Wer Mittglied eines Vereines wird sollte aber wenigstens Grundwissen mitbringen, da er auch Mittpächter ist.
Und mit seiner Stimme auf Entscheidungen des Vereins Einfluss nimmt.

Ob wir wirklich so viele Regeln benötigen?
Nein, aber die Deutschen sind es wohl gewohnt Regeln zu befolgen.
Alles was nicht verboten ist, ist auch Ok.
Das sind dann die netten Fleischmacher die die Deutschen Anglern im Ausland einen sooooo... guten Ruf eingebracht haben.
Regeln befolgen ist halt einfacher als sich selbst einen Kopf zu machen.
Setzt ja auch Wissen voraus.
Also, Regeln lehrnen oder Wissen an eignen.!

Ansonsten fahren wir unsere Fischbestände halt gegen die Wand.
Machen wir ja schon ne ganze Zeit so.
Die Vorstände werden das aber nicht regeln, denn die spiegeln nur den Duchschnitsangler wieder und findet mal welche die das ehrenamtlich, 10 oder mehr Jahre machen.

Wenn mich schon ein alter Hase, unterhalb eines Wehres bei Entdeckung eines halbdurchtrennten Aals fragt, ob dies ein Hecht gewesen sei.
Oder, Angler sich absolut sicher sind, das sie Aale beim Laichen beobachtet haben.
Was soll ich dann sagen..... finde ich einfach traurig.:c 
Strafen:
Es schreibt jemand der Zeitung, :Er habe einen längst ausgestorbenen Fisch gefangen,Gewässer+ Bild wurde veröffentlicht.
Folge, nach Wochen merkt endlich jemand, Verstoß gegen Artenschutz, Schonzeit und Mindestmaß.!!!

Strafe... keine.!!

Begründung: Foto nicht sichere Art-bestimmung, Beweismittel- vernichtet, weil gegessen, 
Kann aber auch keine heimische Art gewesen sein, denn die ist ja ausgestorben.
Wie geschrieben war er sich aber sicher, einen der letzten zu haben.
Warum dauerte die Anzeige so lange...fühlte sich wohl keiner zuständig.
Wist ihr wie ich so etwas finde......
:v#q:c


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ob wir wirklich so viele Regeln benötigen?
> Nein, aber die Deutschen sind es wohl gewohnt Regeln zu befolgen.
> Alles was nicht verboten ist, ist auch Ok.



Inzwischen leider oft ja. Weil die Bürger in Deutschland immer mehr der Eigenverantwortung entzogen werden. Für jeden Pup gibt es eine Regel oder gar Prüfung. 
Man muss gar nicht mehr entscheiden was richtig oder falsch ist, und sich damit auch nicht auseinandersetzen. Andere denken ja für einen. Und wenn man " geprüft " ist, kann man ja nix mehr falsch machen. 

Ein weiterer wichtiger Grund, diese unnötige Prüfung wegfallen zu lassen. Selbst erleben, selbst herausfinden oder erfragen. Selbst für etwaige Fehler einstehen.
So bekommt man Gefühl für eine Sache.
Nicht dadurch, das jemand irgendetwas vorkaut und alle lernen das auswendig.


----------



## kati48268 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Kleine Korrektur...


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, das nur gefischt werden darf, wenn man den Fisch, *den man fangen wollte,* auch mit nimmt.


...auch wenn ich dies mehr als interessante Thema auf keinen Fall zu einer C&R-Diskussion verkommen lassen möchte.

Für mich gibt es durchaus Argumente für eine Prüfung, aber die Argumente dagegen überwiegen.

Bevor Thomas sich wieder selbst zitiert:
_Oder auch nochmal anders gefragt:
Um wie viel besser müssen Kleintierzüchter sein als wir Angler, da diese ohne jeden Kurs oder Prüfung sogar warmblütige Säugetiere schlachten dürfen?
_Das z.B. ist eines der schlagkräftigsten Argumente, die ich je gehört habe. Und es ist nur eines von vielen.

Doch in D läuft der Film andersherum. Bevor eine mehr als zweifelhafte Prüfung abgeschafft würde, bekämen die Karnickelzüchter eine (vermutlich ebenso unsinnig gestaltete) aufgebraten.

Du brauchst einen Lappen zum Mofafahren, um einen Bullterrier auszuführen, ein Rotauge zu fangen,... aber jeder Lebensversager darf Kinder kriegen und "erziehen"; staatlich alimentiert natürlich noch.
Das Gesamtbild der behördlichen Regelungswut ist -in meinen Augen- bereits so verzerrt, dass diese durchaus berechtigte Diskussion hier leider nichts ändern wird.

Oder ich frage mal anders herum: Was machen wir am Ende dieses Trööts daraus?


----------



## smartmouth (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die eine Hälfte lacht und die andre weint. 
Da ist dann nur noch zu unterscheiden wer lieber lacht als weint , wer vor Wut weint und wer schlicht aus Hilflosigkeit und Verzweiflung nen Hysterischen Lachanfall bekommen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Doch in D läuft der Film andersherum. Bevor eine mehr als zweifelhafte Prüfung abgeschafft würde, bekämen die Karnickelzüchter eine (vermutlich ebenso unsinnig gestaltete) aufgebraten.


Ich seh das etwas posiviter..
Siehe jetzt die Änderungen in Thüringen und M-V, siehe das Interview mit dem SPD-Landesvorsitzenden in Baden-Württemberg (da wirds auch noch ein Videointerview geben, wo ich da auch gezielt nachfragen werde..).

Das geht schon alles in die richtige Richtung.
Die größten "Verhinderer" sind momentan die VdSF-Verbände und Regierungen in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg..

Wenn man jedoch den Verbänden/Vereinen die  "Einnahmequelle" nicht kaputt macht (siehe dazu meine ausgeführten Vorschlag) ist das sicher der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 

Wenn man gleichzeitig mit der Politik ins Gespräch kommen kann und Anstöße geben (machen wir auch schon seit Jahren im Magazin, haben da schon 2 Bundestagswahlen entsprechend begleitet), dann merkt man schon, dass da bei vielen Politikern mit der Zeit eine durchaus positive Änderung der Sicht stattfindet.

Das muss man bestärken, andere wie in B-W und Bayern eben bekämpfen und vorführen..

Das Glas ist halb voll (dank Brandenburg, Thührigen, M-V und Schleswig Holstein in den letzten Jahren) und nicht halb leer..


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Gesamtbild der behördlichen Regelungswut ist -in meinen Augen- bereits so verzerrt, dass diese durchaus berechtigte Diskussion hier leider nichts ändern wird.
> 
> Oder ich frage mal anders herum: Was machen wir am Ende dieses Trööts daraus?



Ich denke nicht, dass diese Dinge etwas mit ( der sicher vorhandenen) behördlichen Regelungswut zu tun haben. 

Hier geht es vielmehr um Lobbyarbeit von Tierschutzverbänden und verblendeten Spendensammlern. Wir Angler sind als Gruppe angreifbar, zeichnen uns durch eine gemeinsame Charakteristika aus. Nämlich dass wir unser Hobby in der Öffentlichkeit ausüben. Private Karnickelhalter sind nicht als Gruppe fassbar, agieren auf dem Hinterhof und somit auch nicht direkt im Focus der Tierschützer. 
Sie sind kein " Ziel ".

Dummerweise sind wir als Gruppe wahrnehmbar, hatten aber bis zum Mauerfall keinerlei echte Interessenvertretung. Statt dessen hatten ( und haben) wir einen Verband, der das Lied der Tierschützer singt und uns das Wasser abgräbt. 

Die Sache in die Politik zu bringen ist zwar richtig, aber sehr wahrscheinlich von wenig Erfolg begleitet, wenn der größte Anglerverband die Sache unterminiert. 
Was soll einen Politiker dazu treiben, eine zwar vernünftige Regelung durchzusetzen, wenn Teile der Anglerschaft selbst, der größte Anglerverband und natürlich alle Tierschützer, dagegen sind ? 

Wenn wir irgendwann irgendetwas in Sachen Fischereiprüfung ändern wollen, dann müssen viele erst mal über den eigenen Schatten springen und das Konkurrenzdenken ausschalten. Die Befürworter der Prüfung handeln nach meiner Überzeugung überwiegend aus dem Motiv heraus, den Zuwachs der Angler nach möglichkeit zu beschränken ( das einzig seriöse, wenn auch egoistische Argument für die Prüfung). 

Als zweites müssen wir Sorge tragen, eine vernünftige Interessenvertretung durch einen dem Angler zugeneigten Verband zu erreichen. Das hätte nicht nur Auswirkungen auf die Prüfung, sondern würde sich positiv auf das angeln insgesamt auswirken. 

Und damit sind wir bei:
_
Oder ich frage mal anders herum: Was machen wir am Ende dieses Trööts daraus?_

Mal tief drüber nachdenken, Egoismus ausschalten, sich organisieren (falls noch nicht geschehen)  und über die Vereine Einfluss nehmen.


----------



## Werner1 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

na ja die Karnickelzüchter haben da wohl glück gehabt das sie noch nicht im Fokus stehen, und nur weil es da keine Prüfung gibt auch bei Anglern die Abschaffung der Prüfung zu fordern finde ich nicht gut.

Ich denke eher man sollte die Prüfung völlig neu gestalten. Dabei finde ich einen praktischen und theoretischen Teil wichtig. Der praktische Teil sollte sich dann aber auch wirklich Grundlagen des Angelns vermitteln.

Dies kann dann auch als Agument gegenüber den Umweltverbänden genutzt werden. Denn sie sind ja nunmal da und haben auch eine sehr starke Lobby (auch in der Politik) und dem muss man auch etwas entgegensetzen, und da sind auch Agumente und nicht nur ein "starker" Verband gefragt.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Werner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn sie sind ja nunmal da und haben auch eine sehr starke Lobby (auch in der Politik) und dem muss man auch etwas entgegensetzen, und da sind auch Agumente und nicht nur ein "starker" Verband gefragt.


Die Argumente sind beweisbar, klar und eindeutig und sprechen gegen eine Prüfung:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade die Zahlen aus dem Monitoring in Brandenburg zeigen das deutlich, ich bin da im Kontakt mit der Behörde.
> 
> Weder haben trotz des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht noch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz sich signifikant geändert.
> 
> ...


Auch gesetzlich ist das je teilweise schon durchgesetzt, so dass das auch kein Argument ist.

In Brandenburg, Thüringen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Schleswig Holstein gibt es Fischereigesetze, die zumindest schon teilweise auf Prüfungen verzichten..

Selbst in Baden-Württemberg mit einem der restriktivsten Landesfischereigesetze dürfen Ausländer ohne Prüfung angeln - nur eben Deutsche nicht..

Der einzige Grund, den man für eine Prüfung anführen kann, ist die Kohle für Vereine und Verbände. Und genau dafür  - und nur dafür, weil es sonst ja keinen vernünftigen sachlich/fachlichen Grund gibt - habe ich einen Vorschlag gemacht:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Vorschlag/Möglichkeit zu einer Reform des Angelscheines:​*
> Kinder bis 14 Jahre können jederzeit in Begleitung von älteren Anglern eine Angelerlaubnis bekommen und mitangeln.
> 
> Jeder ab 14 Jahren bekommt nur dann den Angelschein, wenn er bei einem von einem Verband oder Verein ausgerichteten Praxiskurs teilgenommen hat.
> ...


----------



## Rheophilius (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,

wenn man das weiter fortspinnt, kann man doch auch auf berufliche und schulische Ausbildung etc. verzichten, Gesetzte gelten auch bei Unwissenheit, sind frei zugreifbar, Informationen sind ebenfalls für jeden zugreifbar und mit etwas Eigeninitiative kann man sich das alles selbst beibringen.

Freiheitliche Prinzipien funktionieren nur dann gut, wenn viele auf freiwilliger Basis mit machen, sich an die Regeln halten, nicht weil die Einhaltung von offizieller Seite kontrolliert und sanktioniert wird, sondern weil dies als "richtig" empfunden wird. Dazu gehört auch eine Selbstkontrolle und Regelmentierung innerhalb von Gruppen, um Regelübertritte intern zu sanktionieren.

Die Sportfischerprüfung ist nicht grundsätzlich notwendig und in der derzeit vielfach durchgeführten Form auch nicht auf die Ziele ausgerichtet, zu deren Erreichen sie ursprünglich eingerichtet wurde. Die Konfrontation mit theoretischen Hintergründen für die Praxis und gesetzlichen Rahmenbedinungen als notwenidge Voraussetzung macht aber jedwede Übertretung geltender Regularien zu einer vorsätzlichen Übertretung - das ändert zwar vielleicht nichts an der Häufigkeit der Übnertretungen oder der Ahndungsfähigkeit, entzeiht aber den moralischen Rückzugsraum der Unkenntnis.

Gruß


----------



## Werner1 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Die Argumente sind beweisbar, klar und eindeutig und sprechen gegen eine Prüfung:



dioe Argumente die du hier für dich zulässt mögen das tun...


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn man das weiter fortspinnt, kann man doch auch auf berufliche und schulische Ausbildung etc. verzichten, Gesetzte gelten auch bei Unwissenheit, sind frei zugreifbar, Informationen sind ebenfalls für jeden zugreifbar und mit etwas Eigeninitiative kann man sich das alles selbst beibringen.
> 
> .............................




Bitte bedenken. Es geht hier nur um Fische. Nicht um Warmblüter, nicht um andere Menschen oder Tätigkeiten, die direkte Auswirkungen auf solche haben.

Man könnte natürlich auch überlegen eine Prüfung einzuführen, wie man Stubenfliegen sachgerecht tötet.


----------



## Brikz83 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also wenn ich ganz ehrlich zu mir selber bin (vielleicht gehts anderen ähnlich), ist die wichtigkeit eines Angelscheines das eine. Ein anderer Faktor ist das eigene Ego, also als damals bei uns in MV der Tourischein eingeführt wurde habe ich mich tierisch aufgeregt, so nach dem Motto "die haben keine Ahnung von Fischen und können jetzt machen was sie wollen" usw.. Wenn ich darauf jetzt mit ein paar Jahren Abstand schaue war es wohl ehr verletzter Stolz. Weil ich mich als Angler der eine Prüfung gemacht hat und Bestanden hat einfach als was besonderes im Vergleich zu den Unwissenden nicht-Anglern gefühlt habe und mir dadurch mein Status irgendwie geklaut vorkam. Heute hab ich mich damit arrangiert und finde es gut wie es ist. Das einzige was ich mir wirklich wünsche sind ausreichende Kontrollen der Angler was den Umgang mit Fischen angeht. Wie soll man eine aussagekräftige Statistik über den nutzen solcher Regeln aufstellen, wenn es doch gar keine oder kaum Kontrollen gibt, welche als Grundlage dienen könnten. Ich will nur sagen, das ich in meinem Anglerleben (was aktiv ca. 12 Jahre sind) vielleicht zehnmal kontrolliert wurde und davon nicht ein einziges mal im Bezug auf meinen Fang (schonzeit(da ist besonders die Mefo zu erwähnen die bei uns das ganze Jahr über ob Braun oder nicht in Tüten landet))) oder meinen Umgang mit dem Fisch(waidgerechtes töten). Das finde ich einfach nur traurig und ich befürchte wenn bei uns alle angeln können wie sie wollen gibts gar keine Kontrollen mehr weil die Stellen gespart werden können.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Brandenburg, Thüringen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Schleswig Holstein gibt es Fischereigesetze, die zumindest schon teilweise auf Prüfungen verzichten..
> 
> Der einzige Grund, den man für eine Prüfung anführen kann, ist die Kohle für Vereine und Verbände.



Die Fischereischeine, die in den angesprochenen Bundesländern ohne Prüfung erteilt werden, kosten in der Summe deutlich mehr als wenn man die Prüfung macht und sich dann für ein paar Jahre einen Fischereischein holt.
So schiebt man der Kommune nur noch viel mehr Kohle zu, mit Vierteljahresscheinen und was es da noch alles gibt.

Was für Kohle für Vereine und Verbände überhaupt? Was hat ein Verein kohlemäßig von der Fischereiprüfung? So wie ich es in Thüringen kenne, wird der Lehrgang von einem privaten Angellehrer durchgeführt. Die Prüfung wurde dann (hat bei mir glaube 15 Euro gekostet) von der unteren Fischereibehörde durchgeführt. Da hat kein "gieriger" Verein oder Verband auch nur einen Euro gesehen. |kopfkrat



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Argumente sind beweisbar, klar und eindeutig und sprechen gegen eine Prüfung:


Für dich vielleicht. Gibt aber wohl doch noch andere Stimmen hier, die zurecht anderer Meinung sind. So ist nun mal DEMOkratie :g.


----------



## ADDI 69 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> ......... Das finde ich einfach nur traurig und ich befürchte wenn bei uns alle angeln können wie sie wollen gibts gar keine Kontrollen mehr weil die Stellen gespart werden können.



Dem muß ich wiedersprechen......Kontrollen gibts immer weniger weil bei der Fischereiaufsicht drastisch gespart und etliche Hauptberufliche Stellen (LALLF Rostock) ersatzlos gestrichen wurden. Die suchen "Händeringend" neue Leute(Angler) die sich ehrenamtlich dazu bereit erklären Fischereiaufseher zu werden.Nach Abschluß einer Prüfung versteht sich natürlich.
Und es werden in Zukunft bei uns noch mehr angeln wie sie wollen den das Land überdenkt derzeit die Regelung des Tourischeines und der soll dann auch für Einheimische beantragbar sein#q#q#q

Hier der Link :     http://www.svz.de/artikel/article//...sh=ab9b1e2d90&no_cache=1&sword_list[0]=angeln


----------



## antonio (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Die Fischereischeine, die in den angesprochenen Bundesländern ohne Prüfung erteilt werden, kosten in der Summe deutlich mehr als wenn man die Prüfung macht und sich dann für ein paar Jahre einen Fischereischein holt.
> So schiebt man der Kommune nur noch viel mehr Kohle zu, mit Vierteljahresscheinen und was es da noch alles gibt.
> 
> Was für Kohle für Vereine und Verbände überhaupt? Was hat ein Verein kohlemäßig von der Fischereiprüfung? So wie ich es in Thüringen kenne, wird der Lehrgang von einem privaten Angellehrer durchgeführt. Die Prüfung wurde dann (hat bei mir glaube 15 Euro gekostet) von der unteren Fischereibehörde durchgeführt. Da hat kein "gieriger" Verein oder Verband auch nur einen Euro gesehen. |kopfkrat
> ...



so kennst du es von ilmenau. ilmenau ist aber nicht ganz thüringen.guck mal in andere landkreise von thüringen.
es gibt aber auch lehrgänge, die von vereins oder verbandsvertretern durchgeführt werden.

antonio


----------



## antonio (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Dem muß ich wiedersprechen......Kontrollen gibts immer weniger weil bei der Fischereiaufsicht drastisch gespart und etliche Hauptberufliche Stellen (LALLF Rostock) ersatzlos gestrichen wurden. Die suchen "Händeringend" neue Leute(Angler) die sich ehrenamtlich dazu bereit erklären Fischereiaufseher zu werden.Nach Abschluß einer Prüfung versteht sich natürlich.
> Und es werden in Zukunft bei uns noch mehr angeln wie sie wollen den das Land überdenkt derzeit die Regelung des Tourischeines und der soll dann auch für Einheimische beantragbar sein#q#q#q
> 
> Hier der Link :     http://www.svz.de/artikel/article//...sh=ab9b1e2d90&no_cache=1&sword_list[0]=angeln



und so ist es nicht nur bei euch.
ist doch im allgemeinen so, die die die "drecksarbeit" machen bekommen immer weniger dafür bzw. sollen die ehrenamtlich machen.
wenn die einzunehmenden bußgelder entsprechend verwendet würden könnte man eine vernünftige fischereiaufsicht auch entsprechend bezahlen und es wäre mehr ordnung an unseren gewässern.

antonio


----------



## antonio (15. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ dEmOhAmStEr3d

noch was guck mal nach niedersachsen.
hier bräuchte man nur den perso zum angeln.
die meisten gewässer sind aber in vereinshand und die meisten vereine im vdsf.
um an deren gewässern angeln zu dürfen brauchst du aber die sportfischerprüfung und an manchen sogar ne fliegenfischerprüfung.
jetzt rate mal, wer dort die lehrgänge und prüfungen macht.

antonio


----------



## borussenflut (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten Wollebre

Fischerprüfung, Sportbootführerschein etc.etc
mitterweile soll es schon einen Führerschein
fürs Pferd geben.

Einfach nur noch Lachhaft !


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Was haben wir in Deutschland falsch gemacht oder zugelassen?


Die falschen Leute gewählt, ob in Politik oder Verbänden..



			
				Brikz83 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich ganz ehrlich zu mir selber bin (vielleicht gehts anderen ähnlich), ist die wichtigkeit eines Angelscheines das eine. Ein anderer Faktor ist das eigene Ego, also als damals bei uns in MV der Tourischein eingeführt wurde habe ich mich tierisch aufgeregt, so nach dem Motto "die haben keine Ahnung von Fischen und können jetzt machen was sie wollen" usw.. Wenn ich darauf jetzt mit ein paar Jahren Abstand schaue war es wohl ehr verletzter Stolz. Weil ich mich als Angler der eine Prüfung gemacht hat und Bestanden hat einfach als was besonderes im Vergleich zu den Unwissenden nicht-Anglern gefühlt habe und mir dadurch mein Status irgendwie geklaut vorkam. Heute hab ich mich damit arrangiert und finde es gut wie es ist



Mit Sicherheit ist das ein Punkt, der bei vielen zutrifft - Bis auf den letzten Satz eben...


----------



## Parasol (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,

es ist hinreichend bekannt, dass ich nicht nur für die Beibehaltung von Fischereiprüfung und zielgerichtetem Kursus bin, sondern sogar für deren Erschwerung. Wer mir aber als Angler mit Prüfung Egoismus vorwerfen will, liegt falsch. Ich denke, wer ernsthaft am Angelsport interessiert ist, sollte auch diese Hürden in Kauf nehmen und wissen, was auch an Verantwortung auf ihn zu kommt. Unbestritten ist die Tatsache, dass die Vorbereitungslehrgänge besser auf das Angeln eingehen müssen und andere Schwerpunkte setzen sollten.

Was passiert, wenn jeder ohne vorkenntnisse angeln darf:
Keine Fischkunde, keine Gewässerkunde. Die sog. Angler ohne jedes Wissen wollen aber auch Fisch. Schnell lernen sie, dass anfüttern Vorteile bringt. Also zum Händler und Anfutter kaufen und damit zum Gewässer. Also rein damit, je mehr desto besser. Von Gewässerüberdüngung hat man ja noch nie was gehört. Dass das teilweise auch Angler mit Prüfung tun ist bedauerlich. Wieviele Angler vertragen unsere Gewässer? (Meeresangeln ausgenommen).

Angler sind im Focus der Naturschützer. Werden solche Angler in Diskussionen verwickelt, wird das Erscheinungsbild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit kaum positiv beeinflusst.

Dass man füher für 3,50 DM mal seinen Schein bei der Behörde abholen konnte, ist ein schwaches Argument. Wir haben halt andere Zeiten und Angeln hatte früher einen anderen Stellenwert in der Allgemeinheit.

Auch Tier- und Naturschutz waren früher nicht *das* Thema.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bitte bedenken. Es geht hier nur um Fische. Nicht um Warmblüter, nicht um andere Menschen oder Tätigkeiten, die direkte Auswirkungen auf solche haben.
> 
> Man könnte natürlich auch überlegen eine Prüfung einzuführen, wie man Stubenfliegen sachgerecht tötet.



Diese Einstellung kann ich nicht verstehen. Fische sind wechselwarme Wirbeltiere wie Amphibien und Reptilien auch.
Darf man unterscheiden, ob man einen Karpfen, einen Hecht, eine Schildkröte oder einen Kaiman anders behandelt als z.B. ein Rotauge, einen Barsch oder einen Aal. Angler, die das Wort Waidgerechtigkeit nicht im Zusammenhang mit Angeln gehört haben sollten nicht ans Wasser gehen.

Deshalb sollte man sich wohl überlegen, ob man Angeln ohne Qualifikationsnachweis anstreben sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es gibt bis heute keinen einzigen Beweis dafür, dass die Prüfung Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht oder Tierschutzrecht vermindert hat.

Es gibt aber Beweise dafür, dass nach Abschaffung der Prüfung Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht oder Tierschutzrecht *NICHT! zugenommen *haben!!

Und genau das ist das beste Argument gegen solche Leute:


> Angler sind im Focus der Naturschützer. Werden solche Angler in Diskussionen verwickelt, wird das Erscheinungsbild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit kaum positiv beeinflusst.



Wer Angst vor den Schützern hat, ist mit Fakten und Argumenten gegen deren oft seltsame Sicht der Dinge besser dran, als wenn man wie viele Verbandsfunktionäre den Anglern aus lauter Angst vor den Schützern weit über das Gesetz (Tierschutz) hinausgehende Restriktionen auferlegen will.

Und dass das Angeln darunter nicht leidet, sondern sich dieser Sichtweise auch immer mehr Gesetzgeber anschliessen, zeigen ja die aktuellen Beispiele.

Und ich persönlich werde immer dafür kämpfen, diese weiter zu unterstützen, entsprechende Argumente zu sammeln, statt Verbandsfunktionären weiter helfen Angst unter den Anglern zu schüren, nur damit diese ihre seltsamen Entscheidungen erchtfertigen können.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> @ dEmOhAmStEr3d
> noch was guck mal nach niedersachsen.
> hier bräuchte man nur den perso zum angeln.
> die meisten gewässer sind aber in vereinshand und die meisten vereine im vdsf.
> ...


Und wo ist dann der Vorteil der Abschaffung der Fischereischeinprüfung, wenn der VDSF an seinen Gewässern eh macht, was er will? Wenn die Einnahmen für die Fischereilehrgänge fehlen, dann steigen halt die Kosten für Erlaubnisscheine. Irgendwie muss er ja seine Kosten auch einholen ... nur dass man bei einem Fischereilehrgang auch noch eine Gegenleistung in Form von Wissensvermittlung bekommt.



antonio schrieb:


> so kennst du es von ilmenau. ilmenau ist aber nicht ganz thüringen.guck mal in andere landkreise von thüringen.
> es gibt aber auch lehrgänge, die von vereins oder verbandsvertretern durchgeführt werden.


Eben dieser Angellehrer macht auch in anderen Landkreisen seinen Lehrgang. Und die anderen Lehrgänge werden ja nun auch von Privatpersonen gemacht, die evtl. auch Vereins- und Verbandstätigkeiten übernehmen. Wo ist das Problem überhaupt? Sie bieten Leistung und bekommen dafür Geld ... stinknormale Marktwirtschaft.

Und dieses Gemotze über Verbände und Vereine kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Will nicht wissen, wie viel ehrenamtliche Zeit und Nervenzellen für die Vertretung von Anglerinteressen draufgehen. Ich kann da aus eigener Erfahrung reden, da ich selbst im Vorstand bin. Dass da noch gemault wird, weil sie auch mal ein paar Euros durch Lehrgänge und Prüfungen einnehmen, die dann im vllt. nächsten Kinderangeln investiert werden, ist echt das LETZTE.

Lasst die Lehrgänge halt gleich von der PETA durchführen #q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die falschen Leute gewählt, ob in Politik oder Verbänden..


Wer sind denn die Richtigen? Ganz schön ausmaßend solche Äußerungen in einem Anglerforum. Frag mich, wozu du dann zig Briefe an diese falschen Leute schreibst.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich verstehe dass ganze Getue um den Tierschutz nicht und vor allem
hat die Praxis gezeigt, das dieser in den bisherigen
Kursen/Prüfungsvorbereitungen nur unzureichend behandelt wird.
Um einen Fisch zu töten reicht ein Handzettel mit zwei oder drei guten grafischen Darstellungen als Anleitung vollkommen aus!
Alles weitere liegt in der Hand, von anscheinend immer mehr zauderhaften, tierlieben "Anglern", sich eben zu diesem Tötungsakt zu überwinden.
Und an dieser übertriebenen, das Gewissen dieser Kandidaten wohl stark
belastenden Einstellung, werden auch noch so viele Kurse nichts ändern.
Das Wort Waidgerechtigkeit verkommt doch zur reinen Worthülse, denn
der wahrhaft waidgerechte Angler ist eigentlich keiner, er sollte dieses
Hobby ganz sein lassen!
Denn vernünftiges Angeln geht nun mal nicht ohne den Fischen ein gewisses Maß an Leid zukommen zu lassen.
Bei Parasols Beitrag lässt sich ja auch der wahre Beweggrund herrauslesen, nämlich das Angeln zu limitieren.

Zitat Parasol:

Wieviele Angler vertragen unsere Gewässer? (Meeresangeln ausgenommen).

Es geht ihm,sowie wohl auch vielen der Scheinangler eher darum, dass
Anglen zu einem elitären Freizeitvergnügen zu machen und dafür wird
als Argument immer wieder diese "Waidgerechtigkeit" angeführt.

Ich persönlich halte eine praktische Anleitung von erfahrenen Anglern
an neue Kollegen für sinnvoller, als das Pauken von Fischkrankheiten und
die Vermehrungsraten von Karpfen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Boendall (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Eben dieser Angellehrer macht auch in anderen Landkreisen seinen Lehrgang. Und die anderen Lehrgänge werden ja nun auch von Privatpersonen gemacht, die evtl. auch Vereins- und Verbandstätigkeiten übernehmen. *Wo ist das Problem überhaupt?* *Sie bieten Leistung und bekommen dafür Geld ... stinknormale Marktwirtschaft.*


 
Bedingt stinknormale Marktwirtschaft, da man den Lappen ja braucht um überhaupt Angeln zu können.

Ich bin sicher, wenn man keine Prüfung mehr benötigt, gäbe es die Möglichkeit praktische Angelkurse anzubieten, wer nicht selbst seine Erfahrungen machen will, ist sicher auch bereit dafür zu zahlen, dass ihm jemand ein paar Tricks und Kniffe zeigt.
Das würde unter normale Marktwirtschaft fallen, da kein gesetzlicher Zwang herscht und Kursleiter, die wirklich Wissen vermitteln und ihre Kurse interessant gestalten, sicher immer wieder gebucht werden, während "schwache" Kursleiter untergehen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie muss er ja seine Kosten auch einholen


Ich will ja auch nicht Vereinen/Verbänden das Geld wegnehmen, nur die unsinnige Prüfung abschaffen.

Denn die macht dann Angelgegner tatsächlich glauben, dass man so etwas "schwieriges" wie Angeln tatsächlich abprüfen muss - kein Wunder, dass dann immer mehr Restriktionen kommen, wenn man dem nicht entgegentritt und da vor lauter Angst als "Verteter" der Angler schon im vorauseilenden Gehorsam alles noch strenger machen will.....

Dazu habe ich auch schon einen konkreten Vorschlag gemacht, wie Vereine/Verbände trotzdem Geld verdienen können:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3074906&postcount=164



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Und dieses Gemotze über Verbände und Vereine kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen


Ich schon......

Weil es mal einen VdSF-Vorsitzenden Hermann Drosse gab, der sogar wohl selber Angler anzeigte, wenn sie Fische zurücksetzten, Setzkescher benutzten etc..

Weil durch Schuld des VdSF durch die mit den Tierschutzreferenten (warum eigentlich überhaupt mit denen??) in den 90ern ausgemachten Definitionen und Leitlinien es zum Verbot von Wettfischen, Setzkescher, zurücksetzen von Fischen, Nachtangelverbote etc. in den Landesgesetzgebungen kam.

Und der sich bis heute weigert, diese Definitionen dem aktuellen Strand anzupassen, das sogar abgelehnt hatte, als ein solcher Antrag von einem Landesverband  gestellt wurde - ud das war erst vor ca. 2 Jahren!!..

Und das obwohl sowohl Gesetzgebung wie auch Rechtssprechung da heute Gott sei Dank deutlich anglerfreundicher sind, als die Vorgaben des VdSF.

Darum "motze" ich und will, dass der VdSF da endlich mal die Augen aufmacht und er für, statt gegen die Angler kämpft.

Dass Angeln und Angler nicht immer weiter reglementiert werden, sondern dass auch der VdSF statt dessen sich endlich für eine Abschaffung der vielen unsinnigen Restritkionen einsetzt.

Wie es ja TROTZ VdSF immerhin schon einige Gesetzgeber heutzutage Gott sei Dank vorgemacht haben! 

Es weiss ja niemand, wie das in S-H weitergeht, da die ja jetzt früher wählen müssen und wer dann zukünftig regieren wird. Aber die jetzige Koalition arbeitet gerade an einem neuen Landesfischereigesetz, in dem ganz offiziell Wettfischen wieder zugelassen werden soll, solange es tierschutzgerecht abläuft.

Bravo kann man da nur sagen!

Auch wenn der VdSF bis heut noch öffentlich vertritt, dass Wettangeln per se tierschutzwidrig wäre - vielleicht wachen die mal auf?

Hoffen wir, dass das auch so weitergeht - ob mit oder ohne VdSF.



			
				Parasol schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviele Angler vertragen unsere Gewässer?


Und auch diese Angst oder dieses Argument steht auf schwachen Füssen.

Denn auch dazu braucht es keine wie auch immer geartete Prüfung.

Den Angeldruck am Wasser reguliert der Gewässerbewirtschafter (und sollte es auch, da er sich vor Ort auskennt) über die Kartenausgabe und Fangmengenbeschränkungen.

Auch dazu braucht es keinerlei Prüfung - weder in der Vergangenheit, noch heute, noch in der Zukunft.

Das Instrumentarium ist dafür über die Gewässerbewirtschafter schon da..




			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Will nicht wissen, wie viel ehrenamtliche Zeit und Nervenzellen für die Vertretung von Anglerinteressen draufgehen.



*Davon ab tut es mir wirklich leid um die vielen Ehrenamtlichen in den Vereinen*, die oft erstklasssige Arbeit vor Ort leisten, aber, sofern sie einem VdSF-Verein angehören, eben auch oft für dessen anglerfeindliche Umtriebe mit in "Haftung" genommen werden.

*Es wäre gut, wenn da die Leute aus den Vereinen vor Ort ihren Verbandsfunktionären mal Dampf machen würden..*


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Boendall schrieb:


> Bedingt stinknormale Marktwirtschaft, da man den Lappen ja braucht um überhaupt Angeln zu können.
> Ich bin sicher, wenn man keine Prüfung mehr benötigt, gäbe es die Möglichkeit praktische Angelkurse anzubieten, wer nicht selbst seine Erfahrungen machen will, ist sicher auch bereit dafür zu zahlen, dass ihm jemand ein paar Tricks und Kniffe zeigt.


Die praktischen Angelkurse kann man auch anbieten, wenn man eine Prüfung benötigt! Und warum gibt es sie kaum ... weil sie nicht Pflicht sind und weil die Wenigsten freiwillig für etwas zahlen, was sie nicht benötigen.
Wie viele haben schon ein Fahrsicherheitstraining gemacht? 



Boendall schrieb:


> Das würde unter normale Marktwirtschaft fallen, da kein gesetzlicher Zwang herscht und Kursleiter, die wirklich Wissen vermitteln und ihre Kurse interessant gestalten, sicher immer wieder gebucht werden, während "schwache" Kursleiter untergehen werden.


Ist ja nun nicht so, dass überall bestimmte Angelschulen gesetzlich vorgeschrieben sind. Sogar in meiner Gegend habe ich die Wahl aus 3 Angelschulen. Und wie gesagt. Schätze die freiwillige Zahlungsbereitschaft für unverbindliche Kurse nicht zu hoch ein.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich auch schon einen konkreten Vorschlag gemacht, wie Vereine/Verbände trotzdem Geld verdienen können:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3074906&postcount=164



Nun gut und nochmal ein paar Gedanken zu deinem Vorschlag.

1. Wie soll dieser Schein denn erlangt werden? Durch bloße Anwesenheit bei dem Lehrgang ohne Abschlussprüfung? Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du studiert hast, aber: An der Uni gibt es z.B. Anwesenheitsscheine und Scheine mit Abschlussprüfung. Die Aufmerksamkeit und somit der erlernten Stoff aus einem Anwesenheitskurs ist im Vergleich zu einem Prüfungskurs erheblich geringer.
Der Mensch ist nun mal tendenziell (dEmO eingeschlossen) faul und spart evolutionsbedingt nun mal Energie, wo er kann.

2. Der praktische Teil unter Aufsicht der Vereine/ Verbände:
Also erst einmal gibt es private Angellehrer ... diese müssten sich dann (kostenpflichtig) an die Vereine/ Verbände wenden. Diese Mitglieder, die diese Aufsicht durchführen sollen, müssen auch ersteinmal mobilisiert werden. Es wird sich keiner drum reißen unaufmerksamen (siehe 1) Angelneulingen für Umme was beizubringen. Dann ist das auch alles wieder eine versicherungstechnische Frage ... was ist wenn jmd. ins Wasser fällt, wenn es bei der Fahrt zum Gewässer einen Unfall gibt, etc.? Ergo Versicherung -> kostet wieder Geld.

3. Noch mehr Praxis: Die fortführenden Kursen müssen wieder organisiert werden, kosten wieder Geld und werden wahrscheinlich, da sie ja nicht Pflicht zu Erlangung des Angelscheines sind, auch wenig besucht ... so dass die nach einem Testjahr eh nicht mehr angeboten werden.

4. Den demografischen Faktor muss man auch beachten. Die Vereinsmitglieder werden immer älter (unser Verein hat wohl jetzt schon nen Schnitt von 55+X) und es wird immer schwieriger überhaupt Leute aufzutreiben, die bei einem solchen Lehrgang mithelfen.

5. Als ich Kurs gemacht habe (ich denke mal, es war nicht der einzige Kurs in Deutschland, der so gelaufen ist). Wurde uns natürlich die Theorie vermittelt, aber auch eine Menge Praxis!
Es gab 2 Dia-Vorträge über Meeres und Süßwasserangeln, wir  durften Fische ausnehmen, ein Gerätehändler kam und hat uns sämtliche Ruten, Köder vorgestellt, wir haben Knoten und Montagen geübt.
Alle Angelkurse als theorielastig und praxisunrelevant hinzustellen, ist einfach falsch. An Ende haben auch fast alle die Prüfung bestanden (außer einem Mädchen, dass zum Lehrgang gezwungen wurde und auch sonst geistig neben der Mütze stand)

6. Außerdem macht es doch gerade Spaß selbst herauszufinden, wie man Fische fängt. Da muss man nicht jeden praktischen Angeltrick erklärt bekommen. Als Neuling angelt man halt manchmal unpassend .. na und? Mit der Zeit fuchst man sich da schon rein und wenn man zu dumm ist dazu, na da hat man eh nichts am Wasser verloren.
Der Angelneuling, der hier im Eingangsbeitrag als Paradebeispiel stellvertretend für alle Angellehrgänge herhalten muss, weiß doch nun auch wie man richtig angelt. So wie alle Angler die Praxis erst über Jahre lernen müssen .. da bringt auch der hoch angepriesene Praxiskurs nichts. Die Theorie hingegen kann man lernen und das wird wohl durch jeden Angellehrgang mit abschließender Prüfung ausreichend realisiert.

Fazit: Prüfung zur Motivation für den Angellehrgang und zum Wissensnachweis der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen ist vollkommen in Ordnung.

Sei mir nicht böse Thomas, aber das Ganze hört sich etwas nach deinem persönlichen Kleinkrieg Thomas9904 vs. VDSF an. Dass dieser hier öffentlich im Anglerforum unter Hilfe von widerlegbaren Argumenten auf Grundlage aller Fischereischeinlehrgänge und der Abschlussprüfung ausgefochten wird, ist nicht in Ordnung.

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Danke für Deine Fragen, welche mir die Gelegenheit geben, das Ganze noch deutlicher klarzuzmachen. Ich hoffe, dass mein Ansatz dann insgesamt verständlicher wird.



> 1. Wie soll dieser Schein denn erlangt werden? Durch bloße Anwesenheit bei dem Lehrgang ohne Abschlussprüfung?


Eindeutig ja?



> 2. Der praktische Teil unter Aufsicht der Vereine/ Verbände:


Da mein Vorschlag ja für die Vereine/Verbände Geld bringen soll, wäre das eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung für die Verbände, dazu die etnsprechenden Regularien auszuarbeiten - jedenfalls sinnvoller als fürs Nchtangelverbot, Wettfischverbot, Rückwurfverbot, Setzkescherverbot und so weiter zu kämpfen - und auch anglerfreundlicher...



> 3. Noch mehr Praxis:


Ja, das soll freiwillig sein. Eine gute Gelegenheit für die Vereine/Verbände zu zeigen, dass sie wissen worauf es beim Angeln ankommt und wie man solche Kurse für die Angler so attraktiv gestaltet, dass diese dann auch teilnehmen. Besser jedenfalls als die sinnlosen Pflichtkurse, bei denen man Fischkrankheiten paukt und abfragt..



> 4. Den demografischen Faktor muss man auch beachten. Die Vereinsmitglieder werden immer älter (unser Verein hat wohl jetzt schon nen Schnitt von 55+X) und es wird immer schwieriger überhaupt Leute aufzutreiben, die bei einem solchen Lehrgang mithelfen.


Ist es denn ein Wunder, wenn junge Leute nicht mehr in so überregulierte Vereine wollen? Gerade mein Vorschlag bietet ja die Chance, das wieder umzukehren, indem Vereine/Verbände wieder näher an ide Lebenswirklichkeit kommen und so wieder für die Leute attraktiver werden.



> 5. Als ich Kurs gemacht habe (ich denke mal, es war nicht der einzige Kurs in Deutschland, der so gelaufen ist). Wurde uns natürlich die Theorie vermittelt, aber auch eine Menge Praxis!


Schlicht Glück gehabt und wohl eher selten der Fall, wie man ja auch hier im Thread massenweise nachlesen kann...
Aber auch eine positive Ausnahme ist immer noch kein Argument für eine Prüfung..



> 6. Außerdem macht es doch gerade Spaß selbst herauszufinden, wie man Fische fängt. Da muss man nicht jeden praktischen Angeltrick erklärt bekommen. Als Neuling angelt man halt manchmal unpassend .. na und? Mit der Zeit fuchst man sich da schon rein und wenn man zu dumm ist dazu, na da hat man eh nichts am Wasser verloren.
> Der Angelneuling, der hier im Eingangsbeitrag als Paradebeispiel stellvertretend für alle Angellehrgänge herhalten muss, weiß doch nun auch wie man richtig angelt. So wie alle Angler die Praxis erst über Jahre lernen müssen .. da bringt auch der hoch angepriesene Praxiskurs nichts. Die Theorie hingegen kann man lernen und das wird wohl durch jeden Angellehrgang mit abschließender Prüfung ausreichend realisiert.


Ich wäre ja auch grundsätzlich gegen den von mir vorgeschlagenen Praxiskurs. Den bringe ich ja nur ins Spiel, um den Vereinen/Verbänden die Kohle nicht ersatzlois zu nehmen.,

Das habe ich aber dachte ich, schon klar gemacht..



> Fazit: Prüfung zur Motivation für den Angellehrgang und zum Wissensnachweis der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen ist vollkommen in Ordnung.



Sehe ich aus den von mir angeführten Gründen nach wie vor anders.
ie meisten der Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht und den Tierschutz beim Angeln werden nach wie vor von "Geprüften" begangen...




> Sei mir nicht böse Thomas, aber das Ganze hört sich etwas nach deinem persönlichen Kleinkrieg Thomas9904 vs. VDSF an. Dass dieser hier öffentlich im Anglerforum unter Hilfe von widerlegbaren Argumenten auf Grundlage aller Fischereischeinlehrgänge und der Abschlussprüfung ausgefochten wird, ist nicht in Ordnung.


Nein - auch wenn man das sicher so sehen kann, dem würde ich gar nicht widersprechen.

Mir geht es aber nicht um "einen persönlichen Kleinkrieg" mit dem VdSF, sondern darum (gerade auch wo es jetzt um eine Fusion geht), einen Verband zu bekommen, der wirklich die Interessen der Angler vertritt - und das ist der VdSF heute nun mal nicht. 

Und doch, genau dafür braucht es öffentliche Foren, da der VdSF sich ja bei solchen Diskussionen nur wegduckt und versteckt oder Positionen einnimmt, die weit über die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Tierschutz hinausgehen....

Und ja, ich hoffe, dass sich da bei einer Fusion eher die Position des DAV durchsetzt.

Der nämlich zuerst einmal davon ausgeht, dass sich Angler tierschutzgerecht verhalten, und nicht wie der VdSF grundsätzlich mißtrauisch gegenüber den Anglern deswegen ist.

Und der deswegen auch klar sagt, es braucht keine Restriktionen seitens der Verbände gegen die Angler, die über das vom Gesetz geforderte Maß hinausgehen.

Eine mir persönlich deutlich angenehmere Einstellung, ja, das gebe ich zu.

Wobei es mir vollkommen wurscht wäre, wer diese Einstellung vertritt.

Sobald der VdSF das auch macht, werde ich ihn genauso loben dafür.

Solange er die Angler weiter immer schlechter stellen will, solange werde ich dagegen kämpfen.


----------



## antonio (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Und wo ist dann der Vorteil der Abschaffung der Fischereischeinprüfung, wenn der VDSF an seinen Gewässern eh macht, was er will? Wenn die Einnahmen für die Fischereilehrgänge fehlen, dann steigen halt die Kosten für Erlaubnisscheine. Irgendwie muss er ja seine Kosten auch einholen ... nur dass man bei einem Fischereilehrgang auch noch eine Gegenleistung in Form von Wissensvermittlung bekommt.
> 
> 
> Eben dieser Angellehrer macht auch in anderen Landkreisen seinen Lehrgang. Und die anderen Lehrgänge werden ja nun auch von Privatpersonen gemacht, die evtl. auch Vereins- und Verbandstätigkeiten übernehmen. Wo ist das Problem überhaupt? Sie bieten Leistung und bekommen dafür Geld ... stinknormale Marktwirtschaft.
> ...



dieser  macht nur im ilmkreis lehrgänge.
in anderen landkreisen wird dies von anderen durchgeführt.

alles andere was du hier geschrieben hast ist ein gemotze deinerseits.
es hat niemand gesagt, daß die vereine kein geld verdienen sollen, aber dann wenigstens mit sinnvollen sachen und da gibt es genug möglichkeiten.

antonio


----------



## antonio (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

zitat:  "5. Als ich Kurs gemacht habe (ich denke mal, es war nicht der einzige Kurs in Deutschland, der so gelaufen ist). Wurde uns natürlich die Theorie vermittelt, aber auch eine Menge Praxis!
Es gab 2 Dia-Vorträge über Meeres und Süßwasserangeln, wir durften Fische ausnehmen, ein Gerätehändler kam und hat uns sämtliche Ruten, Köder vorgestellt, wir haben Knoten und Montagen geübt.
Alle Angelkurse als theorielastig und praxisunrelevant hinzustellen, ist einfach falsch. An Ende haben auch fast alle die Prüfung bestanden (außer einem Mädchen, dass zum Lehrgang gezwungen wurde und auch sonst geistig neben der Mütze stand)"

das ist eben ein positives beispiel.
und es hat niemeand behauptet, daß alle lehrgänge negativ sind .
jedoch ein sehr großer teil läuft eben anders.
dann kommen noch die lehrgänge und prüfungen hinzu, wo die inhalte der themen und fragen, ich sags mal vorsichtig, nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind.

noch was zu deinen privatpersonen und marktwirtschaft.
was glaubst du wer bestimmt welche privatperson kurse veranstalten darf.
denk mal drüber nach, ob das marktwirtschaft ist.

antonio


----------



## charly151 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

das ist eben ein positives beispiel.
und es hat niemeand behauptet, daß alle lehrgänge negativ sind .
jedoch ein sehr großer teil läuft eben anders.
dann kommen noch die lehrgänge und prüfungen hinzu, wo die inhalte der themen und fragen, ich sags mal vorsichtig, nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind.

noch was zu deinen privatpersonen und marktwirtschaft.
was glaubst du wer bestimmt welche privatperson kurse veranstalten darf.
denk mal drüber nach, ob das marktwirtschaft ist.

antonio[/QUOTE]

Es hat niemand behauptet etc.?
Wieviele Lehrgänge hast Du denn besuchen müssen?:q:q
Oder woher nimmst Du Deine Weißheiten?

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## Rheophilius (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,

wie bei jeder Diskussion kommen auch hier wieder die üblichen Ablenkungsmanöver (aber die anderen...) und Relativierungsargumente (Straßenverkehr, es geht nur um Fische).

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn die Sportfischerprüfung nicht mehr notwendig wäre, weil jeder Angler aufgeklärt und mündig genug ist, sich die notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten selbst anzueignen. Das ist aber leider eben nicht so. Eine möglichkeit Regelübertreteungen in Grenzen zu halten ist eine hinreichende Kontrolle der Regeleinhaltung, auch innerhalb der Anglerschaft selbst. Da muss den schwarzen Schafen auf die Finger geklopft werden und zwar deutlich.

Ein anderer Punkt ist natürlich die mangelhafte Praxisgerechtigkeit der mitunter teilnahmeverpflichteten Lehrgänge.

Der waidgerechte Angler wird durch Lehrgang und Prüfung nicht zum besseren Angler und der Angler, der sich um den "Ehrencodex" der Angelei nicht schert wird dadurch auch nicht zum besseren Angler. Erleuchtung und Vernunft kann man nicht gesetzlich aufzwingen.

Gruß


----------



## Koghaheiner (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Zu dem Thema kann man eigentlich nur sagen, guckt nach Holland! Da gehts ohne Prüfung/Lehrgang und "waidungerechter" als bei uns ist der Durchschnittsangler dort auch nicht..

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## BERND2000 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> @ dEmOhAmStEr3d
> 
> noch was guck mal nach niedersachsen.
> hier bräuchte man nur den perso zum angeln.
> ...


 
Falsch du brauschst den Nachweis, das du ein Wirbeltier fachgerecht töten kannst + 1. Ausweispapier mit Foto.
Einzig den Fischereischein benötigst du nicht.
In der Regel also Fischerprüfung +Perso.
Prüfungen werden dem Bundesland,
durch die 2 Fischereiverbände abgenommen.
Weitere Ausbilder(gewerbliche oder staatliche) giebt es soweit ich weiß nicht.
Niedersachsen benötigt keine Fischereiabgabe, da es all seine Aufgaben an die Ehrenamtliche abgegeben hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Falsch du brauschst den Nachweis, das du ein Wirbeltier fachgerecht töten kannst + 1. Ausweispapier mit Foto.




Oh, das wusste ich ja noch gar nicht. Du hast sicher eine Quellenangabe dazu ?


----------



## antonio (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

das würde mich auch interessieren ralle, wo er den blödsinn her hat.
doch nicht etwa aus nem lehrgang|supergri

antonio


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> das würde mich auch interessieren ralle, wo er den blödsinn her hat.
> doch nicht etwa aus nem lehrgang|supergri
> 
> antonio



Vielleicht daher:
http://www.ml.niedersachsen.de/live/live.php?navigation_id=1482&article_id=5058&_psmand=7
Den Kommentar zu den Lehrgängen hättest dir ...



antonio schrieb:


> dieser  macht nur im ilmkreis lehrgänge.
> in anderen landkreisen wird dies von anderen durchgeführt.
> 
> alles andere was du hier geschrieben hast ist ein gemotze deinerseits.



Der macht Kurse in Ilmenau, Bad Frankenhausen und Rossleben. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...


----------



## antonio (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Vielleicht daher:
> http://www.ml.niedersachsen.de/live/live.php?navigation_id=1482&article_id=5058&_psmand=7
> Den Kommentar zu den Lehrgängen hättest dir ...
> 
> ...



und wo steht da was er behauptet hat, da steht genau das gegenteil.

ebenfalls wenn man keine ahnung hat.

antonio


----------



## Ulli3D (16. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es gibt nur ein Gewässer in Niedersachsen, an dem man zum Fischfang entweder 



Nachweis über abgelegte Sportfischerprüfung


Nachweis über abgelegte Berufsfischerprüfung


Fischereischein


Nachweis der Landwirtschaftskammer Hannover über den ordnungsgemäßen Umgang mit Fischen
braucht und das ist die Weser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Aus dem Link vom dEmOhAmStEr3d:


> Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat. *Personen, die berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig töten, müssen hierfür einen formellen Sachkundenachweis erbringen*



Angler sind ja nun mal nicht "berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig". 

Bedeutet auf Deutsch:
Sich an Gesetze und Sachkunde halten: JA 
(aber das muss sowieso jeder in Deutschland in jedem Bereich, nicht nur beim Angeln!)
Nachweis erbringen: NEIN!

Ist wie bei meinem auch schon öfter gebrachten Beispiel Fußgänger oder Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr:
Auch die müssen sich (OHNE Jede Prüfung) ans geltende Recht halten.
Überfahren sie als Radfahrer ne rote Ampel, sind sie dran..

Der weit verbreitete Irrtum, dass Angler "Sachkunde zum töten von Fischen" *nachweisen *müssen, wurde auch und gerade durch den VdSF geschürt, der (bzw. dessen Mitgliedsvereine) ja mit den Kursen Geld verdienen wollen.

Dass das rechtlich/faktisch falsch ist, beweisen zum einen die entsprechenden Landesfischereigesetze, in denen es heute schon viele Möglichkeiten des legalen, prüfungslosen Angelns gibt (Friedfischangeln Brandenburg, Touristenangelscheine (auch für deutsche Bürger) in S-H, M-V und jetzt auch Thüringen, prüfungsfreies Angeln sogar in B-W: Aber nur für ausländische Touristen, nicht für Bürger der BRD...

Da müssen also in den Augen des Gesetzgebers in B-W Ausländer und Kleintierzüchter (die ja sogar bundesweit Säugetiere ohne jede Prüfung töten dürfen..)  also weit bessere Menschen sein als der "normale Angler" deutscher Herkunft, wenn die keinePrüfung brauchen und man denen den richtigen Umgang beim töten von Wirbeltieren glaubt, den Anglern jedoch nicht....

Dass also die Prüfung aus diesen Gründen (Tierschutzrecht/Nachweis Sachkunde) rechtlich nötig wäre, ist ein reines Märchen der Verbände, hat aber mit der juristischen Realität und Praxis schlicht nichts zu tun.

Bzw. nur dort, wo die Verbände es geschafft haben, das über die jeweiligen Landesgesetzgeber auch im jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetz verankern zu lassen.

Und das wiederum ist genau der Punkt, gegen den wir uns wehren wollen:
Dass Verbände über das gesetzlich vorgeschriebene hinaus die Angler reglementieren wollen.........


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> und wo steht da was er behauptet hat, da steht genau das gegenteil.
> 
> ebenfalls wenn man keine ahnung hat.
> 
> antonio



Ich hab lediglich geantwortet, woher er seine Behauptung mit dem Sachkundenachweis gelesen haben könnte (daher "vielleicht"). Ich habe diese Quelle nicht befürwortet, weder den Sachkundenachweis noch irgendwie bewertet. Unten hat Thomas dann ja bereits erklärt, dass Angler weder berufs- noch gewerbsmäßig töten.
Und mit dir diskutiere ich hier nun nicht mehr rum. Wenn du, aufgrund welcher Ursachen auch immer, Texte nicht verstehst, macht das einfach keinen Sinn. |clown:

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Sachkundenachweis fürs Töten alleine nun auch kein Grund für einen Fischereilehrgang mit anschließender Prüfung. Jeder der daheim Hasen schlachtet, der Ratten an seine Schlange verfüttert, der Mäusefallen (die frei erhältlich im Baumarkt sind .. sogar für Kinder  ) aufstellt, ... töten ebenso Wirbeltiere ohne Nachweis.
Aber es gibt eben genug andere Gründe die für einen Lehrgang mit abschließender Prüfung sprechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Sachkundenachweis fürs Töten alleine nun auch kein Grund für einen Fischereilehrgang mit anschließender Prüfung.


Meiner Meinung nach auch nicht - aber gerade der VdSF hat das ja immer wie ne Fahne als Argument vor sich hergetragen...

Ist erst ca. 3 - 4 Wochen her, bei einem Telefonat mit einem Geschäftsführer eines VdSF - Landesverbandes (Rechtsanwalt!!!) der mir bei einem Telefongespräch erzählte, dass Angler die Sachkunde nachweisen müssten...

Als ich ihn dann nach der Quelle fragte bzw. selber dann den entsprechenden § zitierte:
"naja, es gibt ja auch noch andere Gründe für die Prüfung..."

Der einzige für mich nachvollziehbare Grund ist wie gesagt die Kohle für Verbände/Vereine, und das geht eben auch anders, wie von mir aufgezeigt....


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Parasol schrieb:


> Diese Einstellung kann ich nicht verstehen. Fische sind wechselwarme Wirbeltiere wie Amphibien und Reptilien auch.
> Darf man unterscheiden, ob man einen Karpfen, einen Hecht, eine Schildkröte oder einen Kaiman anders behandelt als z.B. ein Rotauge, einen Barsch oder einen Aal. Angler, die das Wort Waidgerechtigkeit nicht im Zusammenhang mit Angeln gehört haben sollten nicht ans Wasser gehen.




Ich habe Mühe, Deine Argumente in Zusammenhang mit der Sportfischerprüfung zu bringen.

Obigem Zitat stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Diese Regeln der Waidgerechtigkeit habe ich von meinem Vater anerzogen bekommen. Der hatte Keine Sportfischerprüfung (gab es da noch nicht) und ich  habe mir die lange vor meiner Prüfung zu eigen gemacht. 
Was sich heute am Wasser tummelt hat wol zum überwiegenden Teil die Sportfischerprüfung. Wieviel die mit waidgerechtem Verhalten zu tun hat, kann man allerorten sehen. 
Waidgerechtikeit ist kein furchtbar kompliziertes Thema, man kann sie in einem Satz zusammenfassen. 
Stundenlanges vorkauen waidgerechten Verhaltens bei einer evtl. schwereren Prüfung ändert nichts an der individuellen Umsetzung später am Wasser. Das ist schlicht und einfach eine Charakterfrage.
Und das lässt sich auch nicht abprüfen. Oder glaubt jemand dass ein angehender Angler bei einer Prüfung angibt, Fische in einer Plastiktüte eingehen zu lassen, auch wenn er der Überzeugung ist, das wäre absolut in Ordnung ?

Und es gibt einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen Warmblütern und Fischen, auch wenn das sehr oft verleugnet wird. Ich kann mir jedenfalls sehr gut vorstellen, dass eine große Mehrheit der Angler nicht willens oder in der Lage wären, auch nur ein Kaninchen zu töten und zu schlachten, wohingegen das bei einem Fisch überhaupt kein Thema ist. 
Eben weil es nur Fische sind.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nachdem ja die Sportprüfung Ländersache ist, kann ich ja nur für Bayern nun überlegen:

Was ist an der Sportprüfung nun schwer?
12 Jährige KINDER dürfen diese und können diese ablegen und BESTEHEN diese auch;
sie finden die Inhalte spannend und den Lehrgang in seinem Umfeld interessant;

Im Verein habe ich viel mit Jugendlichen zu tun, die die Prüfung abgelegt haben, auch aktuell in diesem Jahr letzten März, kenne viele, die nun aktuell sich zum Lehrgang anmelden;
habe viele neue Erwachsene im Verein aufgenommen, die die Prüfung jeweils frisch abgelegt haben: und keiner empfand diese auch von Kindern erfolgreich ablegbare Prüfung als belastend oder gar zu schwer, sondern an sich als bereichernd.

Solange ich diese Aussagen höre, kann die Prüfung in Bayern nicht schwer und unzumutbar sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Frage ist nicht, ob eine Prüfung schwer oder zumutbar ist.

Die Frage ist, was sie bringen soll (außer eben das Geld und "Machtanspruch" für Vereine/Verbände...)?


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das Wort "schwer" fällt hier zu oft, wenn auch nicht als primäres Argument, und ich nehme einfach mal diesem den Wind aus den Segeln;

was es bringt, kann man aus meinem obigen Posting herauslesen;
aber ich sage es nun von der anderen Seite her betrachtet:
KINDER und ERWACHSENE finden die Inhalte ihrer Aussagen nach spannend und interessant wie die Lehrgangumgebung auch; die Inhalte sind in verschiedene Themengbiete rund um das Angeln wie rechtl. etwas Gewässerkunde usw.; wer sich dafür interessiert findet es interessant und bereichernd und schafft problemlos die Prüfung;
wer sich dafür nicht interessiert, schafft die Prüfung nicht; diese Erfahrung mache ich jedes Jahr aufs neue ...

Machtanspruch für einen Verein?  Mag bei dir in BW so zu sein ... für mich ist diese Aussage einfach nur absurd.

Machtanspruch für einen Verband? Die Sportfischerprüfung ist staatl. ...
Geld für Verband? Die großen und kleinen Fischereischulen in und um München, die ich kenne, sind privat und verbandunabhängig ...
Geld für Vereine? Wenn einer der größten Vereine Südbayerns, in dem ich auch bin, für Jugendliche den Lehrgang im eigenen Stall anbietet, dann sehe ich das als Jugendarbeit, Nachwuchsarbeit an, die zudem wesentlich kostengünstiger ist als die ortsansässigen privaten Fischereischule ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> was es bringt, kann man aus meinem obigen Posting herauslesen;


Die Prüfung?
Nach wie vor nix...

Der Vorbereitungskurs:
Das leichtere bestehen der Prüfung, die keiner braucht - immehin etwas.



> KINDER und ERWACHSENE finden die Inhalte interessant wie die Lehrgangumgebung;


Erstens:
Schön wenn das bei euch vor Ort so läuft, lies Dir den Thread hier durch, und Du weisst wie es meistens läuft: 
Komplett anders..
Und ich wage anzumerken, dass eine anonymisierte Umfrage bei Leuten die bei euch den Kurs gemacht haben, auch ein etwas differenzierteres Ergebnis bringen würde..

Zweitens:


> KINDER und ERWACHSENE finden die Inhalte interessant wie die Lehrgangumgebung;


Und die würden die Inhalte ohne Prüfung dann nicht mehr interessant finden??

Interessant...................

Wenn man eine Prüfung braucht, dass die Leute einen Vorbereitungskurs interessant finden, stimmt aber entweder was mit dem Kurs, den Inhalten oder dem Lehrpersonal nicht - oder alles zusammen passt nicht...


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach auch nicht - aber gerade der VdSF hat das ja immer wie ne Fahne als Argument vor sich hergetragen...



Um auch mal erstmal Position zu DAV und VDSF zu beziehen:
Der DAV scheint mir in Ostdeutschland recht gut organisiert zu sein. Der Gewässerfonds ist ne schöne Sache, wo man unkompliziert und billig in anderen Bundesländern angeln kann. Die Leute in den führenden Positionen sind recht umgänglich (kenne da durch Turniere einige) und die Stimmung der DAV-Vereine untereinander scheint auch gut zu sein. Der DAV vertritt wie schon angesprochen die Interessen der Angler weitaus mehr als der VDSF. Gerade in Thüringen, wo ich öfters mal bei DAv-Versammlungen zugegen bin, wird da wirklich sehr engagiert gegen Komoran, für Einhaltung der Wasserschutzrechtlinien, (also gegen Verbauung der Gewässer) etc. mit der Landesregierung gekämpft.
Das mag vllt. daran liegen, dass die meisten DAV-Vorstände noch zu DDR-Zeiten geangelt haben und man da bzgl. lebender KöFi, Setzkescher, Gewässerauswahl usw. mehr Freiheiten hatte.
Bei einer Fusion der beiden Vereine hätte ich nichts dagegen, dass der DAV die führende Rolle spielt, auch wenn das aufgrund seiner ostdeutschen Vergangenheit schwer vorstellbar ist.
Der Name "DAV" sollte beibehalten werden. VDSF oder DAFV klingt mir zu "kompliziert". "Sportfischer" ... "Angelfischer" ... Blödsinn. Wir sind volkstümlich "Angler" und genauso sollten wir uns auch nennen. Auch das Wappen vom DAV finde ich klasse.
Diese komische Rune vom VDSF erinnert mich eher an Deutschland 1933 als an Angeln und Natur.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der einzige für mich nachvollziehbare Grund ist wie gesagt die Kohle für Verbände/Vereine, und das geht eben auch anders, wie von mir aufgezeigt....


Du willst einen Pflichtkurs mit anschließender Abschlussprüfung durch einen kürzeren praxisnaheren Pflichtkurs mit purer Anwesenheitspflicht + freiwilligem praktischen Anschlusskurs ersetzen.
Auf die Probleme Versicherungsschutz, Motivation (mein Bsp. mit den versch. Kursen Anwesenheits- und Prüfungskurs), private Angellehrer, gute Angelkurse, die es jetzt auch schon gibt, bist du gar nicht erst eingegangen.
Das wird ganz einfach nicht funktionieren. Kaum einer wird den freiwilligen Kurs besuchen. Bei einem Kurs mit purer Anwesenheitspflicht wird weniger gelernt. Und wenn du der Meinung bist, dass die Leute trotzdem bei einem solchen Kurs aufpassen, was spricht dann dagegen am Ende eine Prüfung zu schreiben? Die halbe Stunde, die die Prüfung dauert, wäre dann auch noch Zeit. Und jetzt mal ernsthaft ... die Prüfung ist doch eh nur formal. Wer da derzeit durchfällt, der ist selbst dran schuld, weil er einfach nicht aufgepasst hat. Und diese Leute würden in deinem Anwesenheitskurs wohl wirklich nur physisch anwesend sein und der theoretische und praktische Stoff geht denen sonstwo vorbei.

Also der Vorschlag mit dem Anwesenheitskurse ist meiner Meinung nach für die Tonne. Wenn, dann radikal forden: "Fischereischein auf Grundlage eines Kurses weg, dafür Angeln für alle durch den bloßen Kauf eines Angelscheins beim Amt" und dann damit zu leben, dass die Vereine/ Verbände sich das entgangene Geld durch die erhöhte Preise für Erlaubnisscheine wieder einholen.

Ein Argument was noch gar nicht genannt wurde:
Durch den geprüften Schein hat man auch etwas gegen Peta, Nabu etc. in der Hand. Man kann sich immer darauf berufen, dass jeder Angler unterrichtet wurde und eine Prüfung abgelegt hat und man ihn nicht ohne Kenntnisse auf die Kreatur Fisch loslässt. Inwiefern das Handeln des einzelnen Anglers jetzt wirklich dadurch beeinflusst wird, sei jetzt völlig außer Acht gelassen. Man kann es jedenfalls bei Diskussionen mit unseren Vögel-Freunden anbringen.

Weiterhin zum Thema: "In Holland geht es doch auch ohne Scheine":
Wir sind hier aber nicht in Holland. Holland -> "Küstenstaat", ehemaliger Seefahrernation, gewässereich, daher vermutlich prozentual mehr Angler, Verankerung des Fischfangs in der holländischen Tradition, kein Bürokratiemonster wie Deutschland.
Das Angeln hat dort einen ganz anderen Stellenwert als bei uns.
Wir haben nun mal keine holländischen Verhältnisse, wo man Hechte zurücksetzt und die Leute sind zufrieden. Bei uns kriegt man ne Anzeige der Peta ... so sieht's nun mal aus. Und das werden wir auch leider nicht ändern. Das Angeln hat nun mal in Deutschland keine große Tradition und wird auch nie eine solche erlangen. Das ist nun mal die bittere Wahrheit und daher ist ein Dokument als Nachweis für geprüfte Leistungen immer ein Pluspunkt.


----------



## Zusser (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich komme auch aus Bayern.
Toni, die Prüfung ist sicher nicht zu schwer, das sieht man ja auch an der ca. 90%igen Erfolgsquote.

Wenn ein Jugendlicher fischen möchte, holt der sich den Jugendfischereischein und los gehts. Ohne Prüfung. Mit der Auflage, dass ein Erwachsener Fischereischeininhaber ihn beaufsichtigt.
Er oder sie hat so Gelegenheit zu probieren, ob ihm das Fischen überhaupt Spaß macht. Wenn ja, macht er halt die Prüfung. Ein Erwachsener hat diese Möglichkeit nicht!
Da sehe ich das Hauptproblem: Mancher Erwachsene findet nie heraus, dass er ein Angler ist, einfach weil er es nie ausprobieren kann.

Deshalb mein Vorschlag:
Es sollte einen 'kleinen' Fischereischein geben, ähnlich dem derzeitigen Jugendfischereischein, der als wesentliches Element die Auflage enthält, dass der Angler unter "Aufsicht" eines Fischereischeininhabers fischt.
Das wäre dann eine Win-Win Situation für alle. 
Eine Prüfung könnte man zur Erlangung des vollständigen Fischereischein trotzdem abhalten, wenn es denn sein müsste. Wenn die so schwer wäre wie die jetzige, würde sie eh jeder schaffen. Den heute obligatorischen Vorbereitungskurs würde ich aber streichen, bzw. ihn freiwillig machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nochmal als Vorbemerkung:
Ich persönlich denke, dass man weder aus rechtlichen noch sonstigen Gründen eine Prüfung braucht (wie früher auch nicht, bevor die Verbände das eingeführt haben), und würde das am liebsten komplett abschaffen.

Nur da Vereine/Verbände (bundeslandbezogen unterschiedlich) Geld mit den jetzigen Vorbereitungskursen verdienen, möchte ich denen das Geld jedoch nicht "ersatzlos streichen".

Und daher auch mein Vorschlag:
Es geht mir da nur ums Geld für die Kursveranstalter, und das habe ich auch so klar immer gesagt.

Da es keinerlei andere Gründe gibt, eine solche Prüfung und damit Vorbereitungskurse dafür zu verlangen.

Da ist eine kurze Praxiseinweisung allemal zielführender..

Nun wieder zu den Einzelpunkten:


			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst einen Pflichtkurs mit anschließender Abschlussprüfung durch einen kürzeren praxisnaheren Pflichtkurs mit purer Anwesenheitspflicht + freiwilligem praktischen Anschlusskurs ersetzen.


Ja, siehe oben, wegen der Kohle..



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Probleme Versicherungsschutz, Motivation (mein Bsp. mit den versch. Kursen Anwesenheits- und Prüfungskurs), private Angellehrer, gute Angelkurse, die es jetzt auch schon gibt, bist du gar nicht erst eingegangen.


Weil das alles lösbar ist (wenn man will), da das bei den jetzigen Kursen auch funktioniert..
Wäre eine sinnvolle Arbeit für Verbände/Vereine, sich darüber Gedaken zu machen, wie man das möglichst sinnvoll und positiv umsetzt, statt die Angler zu drangsalieren..



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Durch den geprüften Schein hat man auch etwas gegen Peta, Nabu etc. in der Hand.


???? Was denn hat man da in der Hand?
Eine Prüfungsbescheinigung, die denen eh wurscht ist...

Die wollen so oder so das Angeln am liebsten abschaffen.
Da hilft auch keine Prüfung - und keine sonstige über das Gesetz hinausgehende Maßnahme (wie eben z. B: die Prüfung..).

Da hilft nur klarzumachen, dass Angler grundsätzlich zuerstmal tieschutzgerecht angeln müssen, und sofern sie es nicht tun, auch entsprechend bestraft werden. Und das sollten die Verbände öffentlich so verteten, statt sich vor lauter Angst vor solchen "Schützern und Rechtlern" in die Hosen zu machen.

Und da die aktuelle Gesetzgebung ja immer mehr die Prüfungen abschafft (Beispiele oft genug genannt), kann das ja wohl auch nicht das Problem sein. Wenn selbst schon der sonst eher ja anglerfeindliche Gesetzgeber das eingesehen hat. Nur bei den "Angler"verbänden scheint das eben noch nicht so recht angekommen zu sein ..

Wie beim der VdSF. Da stellt man ja praktisch die Menschen unter "Generalverdacht", dass man als angelnder Mensch im Gegensatz zu anderen (Kleinztierzüchter nur als Beispiel) scheinbar so viel schlechter ist, dass man die Angler zuerst mal prüfen muss..

Statt davon auszugehen, dass auch Angler sich an die Gesetze halten (in der Juristerei nennt man das Unschuldsvermutung, die dort ein Grundsatz ist)....



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin zum Thema: "In Holland geht es doch auch ohne Scheine":


Es geht fast überall weltweit ohne - nur ein paar deutschsprachige Staaten meinen wohl wieder einmal, dass die Welt am "deutschen Wesen genesen" soll..


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Ein Argument was noch gar nicht genannt wurde:
> Durch den geprüften Schein hat man auch etwas gegen Peta, Nabu etc. in der Hand. Man kann sich immer darauf berufen, dass jeder Angler unterrichtet wurde und eine Prüfung abgelegt hat und man ihn nicht ohne Kenntnisse auf die Kreatur Fisch loslässt. Inwiefern das Handeln des einzelnen Anglers jetzt wirklich dadurch beeinflusst wird, sei jetzt völlig außer Acht gelassen. Man kann es jedenfalls bei Diskussionen mit unseren Vögel-Freunden anbringen.



Zu allererst würde ich das "ö" bei den Freuden durch ein "o" ersetzen. 


Im Ernst, genau das ist doch ein erhebliches Argument gegen eine Prüfung. 

Wenn, was ja leider geschehen, gegenüber den Tierschutzverbänden das Ablegen einer Prüfung als notwendig und richtig kommunuiziert wird, dann ist das eine Gleichstellung mit der Jagd auf warmblütige und nachgewiesen schmerzempfindende Lebewesen. Es hebt den Fisch auf die gleiche Stufe mit Reh, Hase, Sau und anderen Warmblütern. 
Dann aber wäre stringent zu fordern, dass auch die Anglerprüfung auf einem so hohen Niveau wie die Jägerprüfung abzulaufen hat. 
Das wiederum würde diese Prüfung sowohl zeitlich als auch hinsichtlich der Kosten auf eine Ebene bewegen, die sich kaum ein Durchschnittsbürger leisten kann. 

Und das wegen ein paar Fischen. 

Irgendwo muss man die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Die Prüfung ist ein absolut verzichtbarer Kniefall vor den Tierschützern und eine erzwungene Einnahmequelle für diejeingen, die Kurse und Prüfungen durchführen. 
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Sie hindert aber viele Menschen daran, überhaupt erst einmal ausprobieren zu können, ob sie dieses Hobby für sich entdecken können. Und das finde ich mehr als Schade.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Die Prüfung ist ein absolut verzichtbarer Kniefall vor den Tierschützern und eine erzwungene Einnahmequelle für diejeingen, die Kurse und Prüfungen durchführen.
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Sie hindert aber viele Menschen daran, überhaupt erst einmal ausprobieren zu können, ob sie dieses Hobby für sich entdecken können. Und das finde ich mehr als Schade.


Genauso isses!

Aber das Geld gönn ich den Vereinen schon..

Deswegen ja mein Vorschlag (obwohl ich es rein angelpolitisch auch für besser hielte, den ganzen Prüfungsunsinn komplett wegzufegen. Dann müssten die Vereine/Verbände/Kursanbieter nämlich so attraktive und praxisnahe Kurse anbieten, dass die auch auf rein freiwilliger Basis angenommen werden würden. Aber man will da ja nicht zu viel umdenken auf einmal verlangen....)


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Thomas

1. Dieser Thread läuft wie anderes im Leben analog auch:

Wenn eine bzw. die mit funktionaler Autorität behaftete Person etwas aussagt, melden sich mehrheitlich die Meinungsunterstützer;
wenn Du Thomas einen Waller mit einer Skeli fängst, ist das Board voll mit Threads um's Wallerangeln und alle wollen eine Skeli haben.

Wenn Du gegen VDSF schreibst, melden sich eben die, die auch gegen VDFS sind ...

Das ist Systemimanent ...

Und mit etwas selektiver Wahrnehmung sieht man sogar eine 100 % Zustimmung. 

Ich selbst nutze ja auch beruflich diese Art von "Demokratischer Zustimmung" als Legitimation meiner Entscheidungen.


Thomas, wir sind ja Profis ... 

2. Treffen nach der Prüfung, veranstaltet von den Fischereischulen haben eine große Resonanz; die Leute kommen ...
sicherlich aber kann man auch diese und weitere Beobachtungen und Erfahrungen anzweifeln und mit Geduld, Ausdauer und mit gewissen Geschick (siehe Punkt 1) dann anzweifeln.

3. Auch das ist systemimanent in unserer Gesellschaft:

Ohne Prüfung oder zumindest anderer Form der qualifizierten Anerkennung wird das noch so Interessante nicht in Anspruch genommen;
Beispiel: freiwillige Angebote an der Universität werden trotz hohem Potential an Interessantem und praktisch Verwertbarem nicht angenommen, wenn nicht Prüfung, Schein oder aber nun Credit Points vergeben werden;
die Zeiten, dass Studenten etwas aus Interesse rein und alleine an der Materie wahrgenommen haben, sind lange vorbei ...
dieses Phänomen ist sicherlich für alle wie für dich "interessant" und nach Jahren der Diskussion sieht man es nun als Fakt und beläßt es damit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und für was braucht man nun unbedingt die Prüfung? 

Die Frage hast Du immer nach wie vor nicht beantwortet?

Denn das würde mich ja mal interessieren..

Und das bitte so konkret wie möglich, dass ich dann auch konkret drauf antworten kann..


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ich komme auch aus Bayern.
> Toni, die Prüfung ist sicher nicht zu schwer, das sieht man ja auch an der ca. 90%igen Erfolgsquote.
> 
> Wenn ein Jugendlicher fischen möchte, holt der sich den Jugendfischereischein und los gehts. Ohne Prüfung. Mit der Auflage, dass ein Erwachsener Fischereischeininhaber ihn beaufsichtigt.
> ...



absolut dakor! #6
Nur über deinen letzten Satz (Lehrgang) könnte man noch diskutieren ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und für was braucht man nun unbedingt die Prüfung?
> 
> Die Frage hast Du immer nach wie vor nicht beantwortet?
> 
> ...



Wen sprichts du an?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dich, da Du ja anscheinend die Prüfung für unerlässlich hälst (und natürlich jeden anderen, der konkrete Punkte für eine Prüfung zu haben meint)..

So wie ich z. B. mit dEmOhAmStEr3d am diskutieren bin, der ja konkrete Punkte bringt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und für was braucht man nun unbedingt die Prüfung?
> 
> Die Frage hast Du immer nach wie vor nicht beantwortet?
> 
> ...



Lies bitte Punkt 3 im Posting 230


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und?
Da steht aber kein einziges Argument für eine Prüfung.

Nur, dass freiwillige Kurse nicht wahrgenommen werden würden..

Weswegen ich ja für zeitlich kurze "Praxiszwangseinführungskurse" wäre,  aber eben ohne Prüfung - und auch nur, um den Kursanbietern die Kohle nicht zu nehmen. 
Nicht aus angelpolitischer Überzeugung. 
Da konnte mir bisher niemand einen für mich nachvollziehbaren und guten Gruund für eine Prüfung nennen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Du versehst das nicht Thomas? Erstaunlich ...


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zu allererst würde ich das "ö" bei den Freuden durch ein "o" ersetzen.


Naja ... ob "o" oder "ö" ... ich denke, an beidem besteht durchaus berechtigtes Interesse. :q



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Prüfung ist ein absolut verzichtbarer Kniefall vor den Tierschützern und eine erzwungene Einnahmequelle für diejeingen, die Kurse und Prüfungen durchführen.
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Klar, aus Sicht der Angler natürlich verzichtbar. Eben weil es ein Kompromis oder "Kniefall" ist, würde eine Abschaffung des Scheines andere Begrenzungen nach sich ziehen und das ohnehin schon überregulierte Angeln wohl noch unattraktiver machen.
Ist ja nun nicht so, dass ich die Forderungen nicht nachvollziehen kann. Aber man muss halt auch die Vorschläge weiterdenken. Und die Anglerlobby und deren Einfluss auf die Gesetzgebung ist nun mal NULL. Mit spitzen, gebogenen Metallen hungrige Wirbeltiere aus ihrem Lebensraum schleifen und denen eine auf die Rübe zu geben ist nun mal unpopulär. Das wird in Deutschland nie gegen zwitschernde Vögel und quarkende Frösche ankommen. Das ist Fakt.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sie hindert aber viele Menschen daran, überhaupt erst einmal ausprobieren zu können, ob sie dieses Hobby für sich entdecken können. Und das finde ich mehr als Schade.


Das ist richtig. Dafür gibt's ja die Touristenscheine oder Vierteljahresscheine und wie auch immer. Diese sollte aber nie auf einem Level mit einem Schein durch Prüfung stehen.

Die andere Frage ist halt, wie groß ist die Anzahl denn wirklich, die durch so einen Schnupperschein danach ein Angler wird?
Ich vermute, die wird ziemlich gering sein.
Die meisten kommen ja doch ans Angeln, weil sie mit Freunden/ Verwandten einfach mal unverbindlich zum Angeln gehen oder selbst mal schwarz angeln.
Vielleicht vergrault so ein Schnupperschein ja sogar mehr Angler als er zum Angeln bekehrt. Wenn man Lehrgang + Prüfung macht und besteht, na dann muss man aus (finanziellen) Gewissensgründen angeln gehen. Während bei einem Schnupperschein .. wenn es da die ersten Male so beißt wie bei mir dieses Jahr, dann angeln diese Leute nie wieder |supergri.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und das wegen ein paar Fischen.


Sehe ich ja nicht anders. Ich finde, der Mensch als König der Evolution sollte sich nicht Gedanken über einen kleinen lebenden Köderfisch machen oder ob der Karpfen im Setzkescher Depressionen bekommt. Wir haben uns die Natur nun mal Untertan gemacht und treten sie jeden Tag erneut mit Füßen. Und mit wir meine ich nicht "Wir Angler" ... sondern "Wir Menschen". Will nicht wissen, wie viele Käfer, Vögel, Mäuse die Peta-Miglieder auf dem Weg zur Arbeit schon gekillt haben, wie viel Kohlenstoffe in die Luft gepustet ... nun egal, ich schweife ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Eben weil es ein Kompromis oder "Kniefall" ist, würde eine Abschaffung des Scheines andere Begrenzungen nach sich ziehen und das ohnehin schon überregulierte Angeln wohl noch unattraktiver machen.


Auch gerade dieses Argument wird durch die Praxis in Brandenburg (Monitoring der Behörde) klar widerlegt.
Gerade da sich dort ergeben hat, dass seit Einführung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns
weder fischereirechtliche noch das angeln betreffende tierschutzrechtliche Verstöße sich signifikant geändert haben, ist das eines der besten Argumente genau gegen eine Prüfung..


Ebesno sind mir keine weitergehenden - für Angler negative - Beschränkungen auf Grund der Einführung der Tourischeine in S-H und M-V vor langen Jahren bis dato bekannt.

Falls es doch sowas gibt, bitte mir mitteilen..



> Die andere Frage ist halt, wie groß ist die Anzahl denn wirklich, die durch so einen Schnupperschein danach ein Angler wird?
> Ich vermute, die wird ziemlich gering sein.


Nach Gespräch mit der Behörde in Brandenburg (prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln) überraschend hoch..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Du versehst das nicht Thomas? Erstaunlich ...


Was?
Dass Du kein konkretes Argument für eine Prüfung gebracht hast?
Doch, das versteh - gefällt mir nur zugegeben nicht.

Du darfst mir das aber gerne explizit nennen aus dem von Dir zitierten Posting, damit ich das auch endlich verstehen kann..

Sorry für mein bisheriges Unvermögen, hilf mir halt auf die Sprünge..


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch gerade dieses Argument wird durch die Praxis in Brandenburg (Monitoring der Behörde) klar widerlegt.
> Gerade da sich dort ergeben hat, dass seit Einführung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns
> weder fischereirechtliche noch das angeln betreffende tierschutzrechtliche Verstöße sich signifikant geändert haben, ist das eines der besten Argumente genau gegen eine Prüfung..


Nur weil beim fischereischeinlosen Friedfischangeln nicht signifikant mehr Verstöße aufgetreten sind, ist es doch kein schwerwiegendes Argument gegen die Prüfung.
1. Treten beim Raubfischangeln mehr Verstöße auf (lebender Köfi, Köfi im Eimer halten ohne Pumpe, geschützte oder zu kleine mit Mindestmaß behaftete Fischarten als KöFi, Ansitzangeln mit 2 Ruten und nebenbei Spinnen etc.)
2. Ist der Sinn der Prüfung ja nun nicht ausschließlich Verstöße zu verhindern, sondern dient auch wie schon geschrieben auch zu Motivationszwecken usw.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach Gespräch mit der Behörde in Brandenburg (prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln) überraschend hoch..


ZAHLEN ... FAKTEN ... bin Informatiker  Mit "überraschend hoch" kann ich nichts anfangen. Wenn die von 0.1% ausgegangen sind und dann haben doch 0.2% den richtigen Schein gemacht, ist das auch ne Verdoppelung und überrraschend hoch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was?
> Dass Du kein konkretes Argument für eine Prüfung gebracht hast?
> Doch, das versteh - gefällt mir nur zugegeben nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich habe keine Begründung für eine "Prüfung oder zumindest anderer Form der qualifizierten Anerkennung" gebracht?

Verkauf dich bitte nicht unter Wert Thomas!


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Dafür gibt's ja die Touristenscheine oder Vierteljahresscheine und wie auch immer. Diese sollte aber nie auf einem Level mit einem Schein durch Prüfung stehen.




Man könnte jetzt natürlich darüber spekulieren, ob ein Mensch der mit und durch einen solchen Tourischein zum Angeln gekommen ist und sein Interesse entdeckt hat, in einem Vobereitungskurs plus Prüfung noch wesentliche Informationen vermittelt bekommen kann, die:
a.) für die Ausübung des Angelns unerlässlich sind
b.) er sich nicht durch Eigenrecherche in Büchern oder I.net aneignen kann.

Man könnte weiter spekulieren, ob so ein Tourischein und die damit verbundenen Erfahrungen nicht wesentlich wertvoller sind, als Kurse und Prüfungen. Immerhin weiß der Mensch dann, ob Angeln für ihn interessant ist oder nicht. Ist´s interessant wird er freiwillig sein Wissen erweitern wollen, ist es das nicht, fliegt die " Aldi-Angel" halt in den Keller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Ist der Sinn der Prüfung ja nun nicht ausschließlich Verstöße zu verhindern, sondern dient auch wie schon geschrieben auch zu Motivationszwecken usw.


Wer angeln gehen will, ist doch schon dazu motiviert..
Der braucht dazu sicherlich nichts weniger als eine Prüfung "zur Motivation"..



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> ZAHLEN ... FAKTEN ... bin Informatiker


Bin ich dran, was genau die rausgeben an Zahlen und Fakten wird sich zeigen.
Im Vorfeld kam bisher diese allgemeine Aussage.



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Verkauf dich bitte nicht unter Wert Thomas!


Ich hab doch schon zugegeben, es nicht zu begreifen und um Deine Hilfe gebeten..
Ich hoffe mal, dass euren Kursteilnehmern da besser geholfen wird, wenn sie um Hilfe bitten..


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Mein Posting 230 bezieht sich auf Posting 224;

Mein Posting 230 Punkt 3 bezieht sich auf Posting 224 "Zweitens:"

Aus dem Kontext heraus wird es somit verständlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Mir wie gesagt eben nicht.
Und daher bitte ich nochmal um Deine Hilfe:
Was soll bitte genau für eine Prüfung sprechen?

Ich seh da nur Argumente für einen zwangsweisen Kurs (was ja mein Vorschlag ist, wegen der Kohle für die Kursausrichter), nicht aber für eine Prüfung.

Also bitte wo konkret ist da ein Argument FÜR die Prüfung nach Deiner Meinung??

Ich begreifs echt nicht..


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> 3. Auch das ist systemimanent in unserer Gesellschaft:
> 
> Ohne Prüfung oder zumindest anderer Form der qualifizierten Anerkennung wird das noch so Interessante nicht in Anspruch genommen;
> ff.



Ich lege mich nicht explizit für "Prüfung" fest, sondern durchaus auch für eine "anderer Form der qualifizierten Anerkennung" eines Lehrgangs.
Da ich aber einen  "Lehrgang" für sinnvoll halte (Begriff "Bereicherung" siehe Posting weiter oben wie auch andere Aussgen durchaus auch von mir; wobei ich nicht an das Geldverdienen anderer denke, das ist kein Argument für mich, weil dies an der Intention von Lehrgängen generell vorbeigeht), eine Freiwilligkeit aber dessen auch bei Interesse in's Leere laufen wird, ... =>  so und nun siehe wieder Posting 230 Punkt 3.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Du meinst also, "normale" deutsche Angler sind "schlechter" oder "erziehungsbedürftiger"  als Kleintierzüchter, ausländische Touristen, brandenburgische Friedfischangler und Touristen in S-H, M-V und Thüringen und MÜSSEN deshalb unbedingt VOR dem Angeln was lernen, während die anderen genannten in der Praxis ja laut Gesetzgeber ohne das auskommen??

Du stellst also den "normalen" Angler damit unter Generalverdacht (außer oben genannte Gruppen, die ja keine Prüfung, Kurs oder sonstwas  brauchen), dass sie zu doof sind, wie die anderen genannten sich die Infos zu besorgen, um rechtskonform angeln zu gehen?

Gut, dieser Meinung kann man sein, auch wenn es der Gesetzgeber in der Praxis bei uns in vielen Ländern ja Gott sei Dank nicht ist und so diese Meinung schon ad absurdum führt...

Was meinst Du dann, was man da genau lernen soll, dass man dazu eine Prüfung braucht zur "Motivation", oder einen Zwangskurs?

Was ist als Einzelpunkt(e) da so wichtig, dass die (Angler)welt zu Grunde geht, wenn man da nicht die angeln wollenden Menschen zuerst mal unter Generalverdacht stellt??

Wie gesagt:
Das ist weder ein Argument für eine Prüfung, noch für einen Kurs/Lehrgang.

Angelpolitisch sollte das freiwillig sein, Vereine/Verbände sollten rein freiwillige Kurse für Interesenten anbieten.

Nach wie vor sehe ich nur die Kohle für die Kursausrichter als zielführendes Argument..


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich lege mich nicht explizit für "Prüfung" fest, sondern durchaus auch für eine "anderer Form der qualifizierten Anerkennung" eines Lehrgangs.
> Da ich aber einen  "Lehrgang" für sinnvoll halte (Begriff "Bereicherung" siehe Posting weiter oben wie auch andere Aussgen durchaus auch von mir; wobei ich nicht an das Geldverdienen anderer denke, das ist kein Argument für mich, weil dies an der Intention von Lehrgängen generell vorbeigeht), eine Freiwilligkeit aber dessen auch bei Interesse in's Leere laufen wird, ... =>  so und nun siehe wieder Posting 230 Punkt 3.




Ich hab´s, glaube ich, verstanden.

Die Prüfung ist demnach der Anreiz, an einem Vorbereitungskurs teilzunehmen um anschließend bestätigt zu bekommen, dass man aufgepasst hat. 
Völlig unabhängig davon, ob es überhaupt notwendig ist einen Kurs zu belegen und abgeprüft zu werden. 

Das eine Prüfung für einen notwendige Wissensaneignung förderlich ist, steht außer Frage. Ob diese Wissensaneignung in Form eines Kurses sinnvoll ist und/oder das abgeprüfte Wissen relevant für die Ausübung einer Tätigkeit ist, ist damit jedoch nicht bewiesen.

Will heißen, man kann sich das zum angeln notwendige Wissen auch (besser,notwendigerweise) ohne Prüfung aneignen. Tut man das nicht, fängt man nix. Informiert man sich nicht und macht etwas verbotenes, muss man mit Strafe rechnen. 

Wo war jetzt nochmal der Sinn der Prüfung ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Schade Thomas, dass Du dich zunehmend in Polemik verrennst ...

nur noch eins hierzu für alle Mitleser:
Thomas Aussage:
"Du stellst also den Angler unter Generalverdacht (außer oben genannte  Gruppen, die ja keine Prüfung bracuhen), dass sie zu doof sind, sich die  Infos zu besorgen, um rechtskonform angeln zu gehen?"

ist blanker Unsinn.

Der interessierte Leser hat sicherlich leichtens mitbekommen, dass ich keinen für zu doof halte, sondern es im Angelleben wie auch verglichen mit Leben an der Universität als zeitgemäß halte, dass freiwillig sowas eher nicht in Anspruch genommen wird bzw. dann gemacht wird.
Von Dummheit und Doffheit habe ich nicht gesprochen noch irgendwie impliziert noch daran im Entferntesten gedacht.

Die polemische Art von Thomas, seine subtilen Unterstellungen, wird/werden zunehmend ärgerlich ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dann nochmal ganz unpolemisch (ich sehe meine Ausführungen nicht als Polemik, sondern  nutze in meinen Augen anschauliche Beispiele und Vergleiche zum verdeulichen).

Was ist so wichtig, dass man das vorher lernen/prüfen muss und wobei es nicht genügt, sich wie in S-H, M-V, Thüringen, Brandenburg, als ausländischer Tourist etc. zu verhalten, wo man laut Gesetz das alles ja nicht braucht:


> Was ist als Einzelpunkt(e) da so wichtig, dass die (Angler)welt zu Grunde geht,......... ??



Welcher Punkt ist so wichtig, dass man das nicht auf freiwilliger Basis wie ja auch in den oben genannten Beispielen (S-H, M-V, Thüringen, Brandenburg, als ausländischer Tourist etc.) machen kann?


----------



## Falke0106 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Guter bericht...und da ich auch "Neuling" bin...aber Erfahrung mitbrachte vom hochsee und brandungsangeln...stimme ich dir zu.ich machte meine Ausbildung direkt an der Ruhr und anstatt mal mit den Schülern (die wirklich nicht sehr zahlreich waren) an den Fluss zu gehen und vor ort alles auszubrobieren war der gesamte unterricht auf theorie ausgelegt...vom dummen zusammenlegen der benötigten ruten und zubehör mal abgesehen...als ich dann das erste mal dieses jahr im urlaub mit meiner 7 tageskarte in der krummhörn stand musste ich mich durchfragen bez.gewässertiefe,köder,schnur,hakengrösse..etc..und war dankbar für hilfe.man könnte mitglied im hiesigen angelverein werden ..aber die aufnahmegebühr von 180 euro habe ich als normal arbeitender familienvater nicht mal eben übrig...gruss.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ralf,

Prüfung darf nicht und nie der Anreiz sein. Anreiz muss der Lehrgang an sich durch seine Bereicherung z.B. inhaltlich sein.
Prüfung oder eine andere Form qualifizierter Anerkennung ersetzt nur die Freiwilligkeit, die eben wegen seiner Beliebigkeit zunehmend nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dann nochmal:


> Welcher Punkt ist so wichtig, dass man das nicht auf freiwilliger Basis wie ja auch in den oben genannten Beispielen (S-H, M-V, Thüringen, Brandenburg, als ausländischer Tourist etc.) machen kann?



Wieso soll jeder normale Deutsche, der angeln will, so viel mehr Restriktrionen ausgesetzt werden?

Was ist da so wichtig, dass das in Deinen Augen so sein müsste?

Welcher Punkt genau?


----------



## dpj_de (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,
ich bin für Kurs und Prüfung - ich habe beides vor zwei Jahren gemacht und bin ohne Einschränkung dafür.
Das Argument "Bereicherung/Geldquelle für Vereine/Verbände" sehe ich nicht so. Ich habe in einem Verein den Kurs besucht - der hat 150 EUR gekostet und war subjektiv jeden Cent wert. - Es gibt bei uns in Bayern viele Möglichkeiten den Kurs zu machen und muss sagen, dass die Leute, die den von mir besuchten  Kurs gehalten haben alle motiviert und meist auch von der Art des Vortrages her gut waren. Neben der notwendigen Theorie (Rechtlicher Rahmen, Biologische Grundlagen, Gewässerkunde, Fischkunde) wurde immer versucht auch praktisches mit einfließen zu lassen. An eingen Kursinhalten würde ich zwar etwas ändern und auch ein begleitetes Angeln zur Pflichtlektion machen, aber das ändert nichts an meiner prinzipiellen Befürwortung des Kurses. Ich sehe das auch nicht als Gegenargument zur Vorhaltungen der Bambisierungstruppe (Peta & Co) an, sondern es soll mE verhindern, dass jeder seinen Angelhaken ins Waser hält zu mindest schon einmal die Chance hatte die Grundbegriffe zu lernen. Auch das Töten von Fischen soll weiterhin gelehrt werden, damit hier den Fischen unnötiges Gequäle erspart bleibt.
Die Prüfung würde ich auch beibehalten (das Geld fließt hier in Bayern in staatliche Taschen), denn wer etwas lernt, soll es auch wiedergeben können. Ich würde hier die Frequenz der Prüfungsabnahme in Bayern erhöhen (eine pro Quartal und nicht eine pro Jahr (ok, es gibt die Wiederholungsprüfung im Juni noch, aber die zähle ich nicht!)).
Ich denke, wer angeln will, soll mehr wissen, als nur Wurm & Haken - er/sie sollte auch etwas über die biologischen Zusammenhänge am und im Wasser wissen und natürlich auch die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen kennen. 
Mit irgendwelchen Tierrechtlern am Wasser argumentieren zu wollen ist mE genauso sinnvoll wie mit Zeugen Jehovas an der Haustüre über Religion zu diskutieren. Diesen Leuten geht es nicht um Ökologie oder Biologie - diese Leute haben eine  radikale Ideologie, die sie verbreiten wollen. Eine bestandene staatliche Prüfung ist hier weder ein Argument noch sonst irgendetwas ....

So weit meine Meinung zu dem Thema.

Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Hilde (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Thomas,

Vorab, ich bin für die Prüfung.
Der Gedanke dahinter ist nun so schlecht nicht, an der Ausführung kann man ja noch feilen. 
Diese wegen einiger "Unzulänglichkeiten" vollkommen abschaffen zu  wollen, halte ich für falsch.

Es gab ja durchaus mal eine Zeit, wo das alles nicht nötig war.
 Die Zahl der Angler war überschaubar, die der Gegner ebenfalls 
Wettfischen waren an der Tagesordnung, gleichfalls die Benutzung des lebenden Köderfisches. Wenn man angeln wollte, hat man sich einen Platz gemacht, die Angel ausgeworfen und gut war.

Und wie sieht es heute aus?
Du setzt einen maßigen Fisch zurück -> Anzeige wg. Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.
Du benutzt einen lebenden Köderfisch -> Anzeige wg. Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.
Du machst einen Angelplatz -> Anzeige wg. Verstoß gegen das Naturschutzgesetz oder wg. baulicher Veränderungen am Gewässer.
Das geht grad so weiter mit Hälterung von Fischen oder habe ich jetzt eine geschützte Art wie einen Lachs gefangen oder ist es doch eine Forelle? Und so weiter und so fort.

Spätestens wenn eine gewisse Zahl von "unwissenden" Anglern da mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt gekommen sind oder damit negative Presse gemacht wird, wird jemand auf die Idee kommen, dass Handlungsbedarf besteht.

Insofern ist die Prüfung durchaus geeignet auf der einen Seite den ganzen Angelgegnern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen und auf der anderen Seite den "unwissenden Angler" auf die Realität einzustimmen. 
Die Unzulänglichkeiten, auf die Du sicherlich zurecht hinweist, sollten nicht als Alibi dazu dienen das Kind mit dem Bade auszuschütten.

Ich würde mir ja auch gerne wünschen, dass Angeln nicht zur Wissenschaft  erhoben wird, aber man kann auch nicht so tun, als lebe man nicht in  Deutschland und könnte bestehende Gesetze einfach ignorieren, da ja bekanntlich Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt.

Wenn ich jetzt noch die Verbindung zu den Verbänden herstelle, sehe ich nicht wie man da aus dem Stande das Rad der Geschichte zurückdrehen könnte. 
Erinnerst Du Dich nicht mehr an die Zeit als die Angelfischerei als Ganzes gehörig in der Defensive wg. der Wettfischen war? Kurz zuvor war man noch ganz stolz auf den deutschen Weltmeister W.R. Kremkus! 
Das hat unsere Zunft was Handlungsfähigkeit und Außenwirkung anbelangt ordentlich nach hinten geworfen und so denke ich ist auch die derzeitige Gemütslage des VDSF zu verstehen. Da steht eine Historie dahinter, die man wissen und verstehen muss.

Es ist einfach sich hinzustellen und über unsinnige Verordnungen zu lamentieren, aber solange einem die aktuelle Gesetzeslage keinen Handlungsspielraum lässt, ist es müßig.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				dpj_de schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist einfach sich hinzustellen und über unsinnige Verordnungen zu lamentieren, aber solange einem die aktuelle Gesetzeslage keinen Handlungsspielraum lässt, ist es müßig.


Lässt sie doch, den Handlungsspielraum - die Frage ist ja nur, warum das nur teilweise und nur in manchen Ländern ist und nicht überall und vollständig (S-H, M-V, Thüringen, Brandenburg, Beispiele oft genug genannt...)..



			
				dpj_de schrieb:
			
		

> dass jeder seinen Angelhaken ins Waser hält zu mindest schon einmal die Chance hatte die Grundbegriffe zu lernen


Soll auch jeder können - freiwillig, wers will oder braucht!!

Aber nicht zwangsweise verordnet von Staat oder Verbänden.



			
				dpj_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wer angeln will, soll mehr wissen, als nur Wurm & Haken - er/sie sollte auch etwas über die biologischen Zusammenhänge am und im Wasser wissen und natürlich auch die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen kennen.


Warum?
Was hat der Fisch davon?
Oder der Angler?
Ans Recht halten muss sich ja auch der Angler wie jeder andere Bürger auch.



			
				dpj_de schrieb:
			
		

> Neben der notwendigen Theorie (Rechtlicher Rahmen, Biologische Grundlagen, Gewässerkunde, Fischkunde)


Dann wiedern einzeln:
Zu was rechtliche Grundlagen?
Ans geltende Recht MUSS sich jeder halten, mit oder ohne Prüfung und es liegt in der Verantwortung ds Einzelnen sich da zu informieren. 
Beispiel Radfahrer (kein Führerschein, Strafe bei roter Ampel) wurde auch schon oft genug gebracht..

Biologische Grundlagen?
Zu was? Ich will angeln. Nicht studieren. 

Gewässerkunde?
Zu was? Micht interessiert das Gewässer, das ich befische, nicht die zig anderen. Und da macht man sich schlau, wenn man erfolgreich angeln will. 

Fischkunde?
Zu was? Das richtige auseinanderkennen bei ähnlich aussehenden Arten lernt man eh nur in der Praxis, vorab gibts gute Bestimmungsbücher. Und wenn ich am Wasser nach dem Fang die Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie zähle, ist der "geschützte Fisch" vor dem zurücksetzen verreckt..



			
				Hilde schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens wenn eine gewisse Zahl von "unwissenden" Anglern da mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt gekommen sind oder damit negative Presse gemacht wird, wird jemand auf die Idee kommen, dass Handlungsbedarf besteht.


Siehe Brandenburg, wo durch das prüfungsfreie Friedfischangeln keine signifikante Änderung der Verstöße gegen Fischereirecht und Tierschutzrecht (bei den Anglern) festgestellt wurden (Monitoring der Behörde)..

*Hätte mich aber auch gewundert, da ja wohl die überwiegende Mehrzahl dieser Verstöße ja bis heute von "geprüften Anglern kommt"....*



			
				Hilde schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir ja auch gerne wünschen, dass Angeln nicht zur Wissenschaft erhoben wird, aber man kann auch nicht so tun, als lebe man nicht in Deutschland und könnte bestehende Gesetze einfach ignorieren, da ja bekanntlich Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt.


Eben!!!
Jeder MUSS sich an die Gesetze halten, Beispiel Radfahrer.
Dazu braucht es aber keinen verpflichtenden Kurs!
Im Gegenteil.

Genau die paar Idioten, die sich vorher nicht schlau machen oder gegen das Gesetz handeln, die sollen hart bestraft werden.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind das ja genau die, die keiner von uns am Wasser sehen will.

Warum also denen mit einer Prüfung das legalisieren?

Nein!!
Erwischen und härter bestrafen statt sinnloser Prüfung!

Macht dann auch nach außen ein besseres Image als Alibiprüfungen zur Gewissensberuhigung und als Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme für Verbandsfunktionäre..



			
				Hilde schrieb:
			
		

> Erinnerst Du Dich nicht mehr an die Zeit als die Angelfischerei als Ganzes gehörig in der Defensive wg. der Wettfischen war? Kurz zuvor war man noch ganz stolz auf den deutschen Weltmeister W.R. Kremkus!


Sehr genau, auch wenn Wettfischen gar nicht meins ist!!

Aber das kam ja, weil der damalige *VdSF -Vorsitzende!!!* Hermann Drosse die Behauptung aufgestellt hat, Wettfischen wäre tierschutzwidrig!

Klarer, nachgewiesenener Unsinn.

Habe ich auch schon mehrmals im Thread hier geschrieben.

Gott dei Dank ist das der DAV anders drauf und verteidigt die Angler gegen Unfug - ob er aus Schützer/Rechtlerreihen oder vom VdSF kommt..

Denn der DAV sagt klar:
Es gibt nur tierschutzgerechtes oder tierschutzwidriges Angeln.

Das gilt auch fürs Wettangeln. Kann man tierschutzgerecht (erlaubt)  oder tierschutzwidrig  (verboten) machen.

Aber nicht nur weil Fische gezählt, gewogen, gemessen oder Preise ausgeben werden, ist ein Wettfischen tierschutzwidrig. Dann sollten die heuchlerischen VdSF-Leute nämlich auch wohl weit über 90% ihrer "Gemeinschaftsfischen" streichen, wo auch nichts anderes passiert..



			
				Hilde schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist einfach sich hinzustellen und über unsinnige Verordnungen zu lamentieren, aber solange einem die aktuelle Gesetzeslage keinen Handlungsspielraum lässt, ist es müßig.


Hab ich auch schon Deinem Vorposter beatwortet, werd ich aber nochmal für Dich wiederholen:
Lässt sie doch, den Handlungsspielraum - die Frage ist ja nur, warum das nur teilweise und nur in manchen Ländern ist und nicht überall und vollständig (S-H, M-V, Thüringen, Brandenburg, Beispiele oft genug genannt...)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

PS:
an dpj_de und Hilde:
Danke für eure konkreten Argumente, auf die man dann auch konkret eingehen kann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> =Hilde
> 
> Du setzt einen maßigen Fisch zurück



Ist unter geprüften Anglern heute Gang und Gäbe. Irgendwo zwischen Gelegentlich und Grundsätzlich.



> Du benutzt einen lebenden Köderfisch



Ist unter geprüften Anglern heute Gang und Gäbe. Irgendwo zwischen Gelegentlich und Grundsätzlich.



> Du machst einen Angelplatz



Das das verboten ist, steht bei uns auf jedem Fischereierlaubnischein. Und ich glaube nicht nur bei uns.



> Das geht grad so weiter mit Hälterung von Fischen



Und auch das ist meist auf den Erlaubnisscheinen geregelt



> oder habe ich jetzt  eine geschützte Art wie einen Lachs gefangen oder ist es doch eine Forelle? Und so weiter und so fort.



Und sogar da zeichnen sich viele geprüfte Sportfischer durch Unwissenheit aus. Ist auch in einem Kurs nicht besser zu vermitteln, als durch eigene Recherche. Und bis der Frauennerfling am Wasser durch drehen und wenden, Schuppenzählen, Maul und Flossenstellungsvergleiche endlich als solcher identifiziert ist, brauch man ihn auch nicht mehr zurückzusetzen.

Es hilft nur die Praxis, die Praxis und die Praxis. 



> Spätestens wenn eine gewisse Zahl von "unwissenden" Anglern da mit dem  Gesetz in Konflikt gekommen sind oder damit negative Presse gemacht  wird, wird jemand auf die Idee kommen, dass Handlungsbedarf besteht.



Die Zahl " unwissender" Fahrradfahrer ist Legion. Die durch diese verursachten Unfälle mit eigenem, oder Schaden anderer hat bis heute nicht dazu geführt, einen Fahrradführerschein zur Pflicht zu machen. 



> da ja bekanntlich Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt.



Und genau das verpflichtet jedermann, sich selbstständig über Gesetze und Regeln zu informieren, oder ggfs. eine Strafe hinzunehmen. Und bei einem so profanen Thema wie dem angeln ist nun wirklich nicht besonders schwer zu begreifen, resp. in Vielfalt und Komplexität absolut überschaubar. 



> Erinnerst Du Dich nicht mehr an die Zeit als die Angelfischerei als Ganzes gehöRig in der Defensive wg. der Wettfischen war? Kurz zuvor war man noch ganz stolz auf den deutschen Weltmeister W.R. Kremkus!



Erinnerst Du Dich daran, dass die treibende Kraft seinerzeit nicht PETA, NABU,oder irgendein Tierschützerorganisation war, sondern ein gewisser Herrman Drosse´, seines Zeichens Oberstaatsanwalt und Präsident des VdSF ? 
Wir sollten endlich mal aufhören, den schwarzen Peter für die negative Entwicklung der Angelfischerei nur bei den Tierschützern zu suchen. Die sind lediglich dankbar auf den Zug aufgesprungen, den der VdSF seinerzeit unter Dampf gesetzt hat und dessen Gleise auch heute noch kräftig geputzt werden. Siehe:



> Du setzt einen maßigen Fisch zurück -> Anzeige wg. Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.






> Es ist einfach sich hinzustellen und über unsinnige Verordnungen zu  lamentieren, aber solange einem die aktuelle Gesetzeslage keinen  Handlungsspielraum lässt, ist es müßig.



Den Handlungsspielraum gibt es schon. S. die teilweise aufhebung des Setzkescherverbotes oder der Wettfischen. 
Der Gesetzgeber ist gar nicht so anglereindlich eingestellt. Der reagiert nur. 


Alles in allem gibt es keinen rationalen Grund für eine Prüfung. allenfalls Alibiargumente.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Thomas

Langsam wird mir das unheimlich. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Weils wieder fast zeitgleich war? 
Da werden gleich wieder Verschwörungstheoretiker um die Ecke kommen

:q:q:q


----------



## Steph75 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin Männers.
Man kann sicherlich lange über den Sinn und Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung diskutieren. Auch ich habe diese früher für notwendig gehalten. Eben aus den zahlreich genannten Gründen wie fachgerechtes töten der Fische, kennen der Fischarten, kennen der Gesetze etc....
Ich befische jetzt allerdings schon seit einigen Jahren auch häufig die Gewässer unserer holländischen Nachbarn, und ich muss sagen das der Großteil der Angler sich deutlich besser verhält als es bei uns anzutreffen ist. Und dort wird keine Sportfischerreiprüfung verlangt. Es kann jeder eine Angelerlaubnis bekommen....


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So komme gerade von der Vereinsversammlung. Thema war unter anderem auch der Fischereischein für jedermann ohne Prüfung.
Es gab nicht einen Dafürsprecher. Im Gegenteil ... an unserer Talsperre werden solche "Angler" nicht zugelassen.
Bei der Talsperre im Nachbarkreis gab es Riesenärger, weil mehrere Fischereischeinkäufer dort angeln waren ... natürlich ohne Erlaubnisschein. Und die Ausrede war natürlich, dass sie nicht mal wussten, dass man auch noch Erlaubnisscheine braucht.
Das ist das Problem .. in den Medien steht groß (unser Vorsitzender hatte einen Artikel mit "Angeln für Jedermann") und viele glauben nun man holt sich den Schein beim Amt und kann angeln gehen wir man lustig ist.

Soviel zum Thema "keine signifikante Erhöhung von Verstößen". Und da könnt ihr erzählen was ihr wollt: Jmd. der einen Angelkurs besuchen musste wird gegen weniger gegen Gesetze verstoßen als ein reiner Angelscheinkäufer.

Das ist Fakt. Punkt. Aus. Nikolaus ... mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread.
Jetzt könnt ihr alleine Loblieder auf die holländischen Angler loslassen. 
Vor 500 Jahren gab es übrigens auch keine Verkehrsregeln und Führscheinlehrgänge und Prüfungen und es gab signifikant weniger Verkehrstote als heute. Vielleicht sollte man da auch Verkehrsregeln und Führerscheinprüfung abschaffen? :q


----------



## Peter51 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weils wieder fast zeitgleich war?
> Da werden gleich wieder Verschwörungstheoretiker um die Ecke kommen
> 
> :q:q:q



ne, aber ich möchte euch mal daran Erinnern das man den Kindern in den ersten  Grundschulwochen einen Fahrradunterricht durch anwesende Polizeibeamte gibt. Hier wird Jeder zum Fahrradfahren eingeführt. 
Nicht das euch das mal jemand als Gegenargument vorwirft, es wäre nützlich weitere zu finden.


----------



## Rheophilius (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,

man muss dabei auch berücksichtigen, dass in Ländern wie Frankreich, Belgien aber besonders in den Niederlanden und im UK
die Freizeitangelei in der Öffenlichkeit und damit der Allgemeinbevölkerung deutlich präsenter ist, als  bei uns in Deutschland. Deshalb ist auch ohne selbst unmittelbar mit dem Thema befasst zu sein eine deutlich größere Vertrautheit vorhanden.

Vergleichbar ist das z.B. mit dem Fußball. Es spielen zwar in Deutschland nur wenige selbst Fußball, kennen die Regeln aber dennoch. Frag doch mal in Ländern mit anderen Nationalsportarten, z.B. den USA, Indien, Australien, Neuseeland nach der Abseitsregelung beim Fußball oder wann es Ecke oder Freistoß gibt.

Eine allmäliche Auflockerung zum Zugang der Freizeitangelei ist also  sinnvoll, wenn das Thema auch entsprechen allgemein verbreiter wird.

Gruß


----------



## Peter51 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Vor 500 Jahren gab es übrigens auch keine Verkehrsregeln und Führscheinlehrgänge und Prüfungen und es gab signifikant weniger Verkehrstote als heute. Vielleicht sollte man da auch Verkehrsregeln und Führerscheinprüfung abschaffen? :q



Klar, da gab es auch noch die Hexenverfolgung und man erfand grad das Schießpulver ;-) 

Ein Vereinsmitglied wird für sein VEreinsgewässer nie und nimmer Freiwildangler dulden dafür ist der Besatz zu teuer. Auch die Tatsache das "Angeln = Prüfung" bedeutet, ist in jedem implemtentiert und erzeugt die Verneinung solch einer Frage.

Diese Zeit hättet ihr in der MV besser nutzen können, als diese unsinnige Frage zu erörtern.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Falsch du brauschst den Nachweis, das du ein Wirbeltier fachgerecht töten kannst + 1. Ausweispapier mit Foto.
> Einzig den Fischereischein benötigst du nicht.
> In der Regel also Fischerprüfung +Perso.
> Prüfungen werden dem Bundesland,
> ...


 
Mein Fehler.
Meine Antwort bezog sich auf die Küstenfischerei.
Die ist in Niedersachsen frei.
Eine Gruppe von Vereinen kann nur dann ein Verband gründen, wenn sie auch offene F Prüfungen abhält und ihre Mitglieder diese auch ablegen.
N Fischereigesetz 
Der (Bundes-) Fischereischein wird nicht benötigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ dEmOhAmStEr3d:


> Es gab nicht einen Dafürsprecher. Im Gegenteil ... an unserer Talsperre werden solche "Angler" nicht zugelassen


Dagegen hab ich überhaupt nichts!!

Das ist ja das was ich sage. Um die Begrenzung der Anglerzahl sollen sich die Gewässerbewirtschafter kümmern, da die am besten wissen, was vor Ort los ist und wie Angler bzw. Entnahme das Gewässer verträgt.

Aber auch dazu brauchts eben keine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Prüfung.




> ne, aber ich möchte euch mal daran Erinnern das man den Kindern in den ersten Grundschulwochen einen Fahrradunterricht durch anwesende Polizeibeamte gibt. Hier wird Jeder zum Fahrradfahren eingeführt.


Find ich gut und klasse wenn sowas passiert.
Gibts da auch ne Prüfung, die man bestehen muss, um überhaupt Fahradfahren zu dürfen??
Weil ansosnten ists ja ein Argument für mich:
Einführung und "learning bei doing" in der Praixs statt sinnlose Prüfungen 
;-))
Wie auch bei Fußgängern..


Hallo,



			
				Rheophilius schrieb:
			
		

> man muss dabei auch berücksichtigen, dass in Ländern wie Frankreich, Belgien aber besonders in den Niederlanden und im UK die Freizeitangelei in der Öffenlichkeit und damit der Allgemeinbevölkerung deutlich präsenter ist, als bei uns in Deutschland


Ob das auch daran liegen kann, dass dort weder vor dem Angeln eine Riesenbürokratie aufgebaut wird und es keine Verbände gibt, welche den Anglern das Leben in Kooperation mit fehlgeleiteten Tierschützern und nachfolgend Gesetzgeber schwerer machen?

Auch das ist ja eines meiner Argumenente, da immer die Angst vor "Schützern und Rechtlern" angeführt wird. Dass durch eine Prüfung der Eindruck erweckt wird, als ob der tierschutzgerechte Umgang mit Fischen so kompliziert wäre, dass man da Prüfungen brauchen würde.


----------



## Ulli3D (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Lest doch mal mit Sinn und Verstand die Fragen der Fischereiprüfung durch. Sind da wirklich mehr als 5% Fragen drin, die sich mit der praktischen Angelei beschäftigen? Wer sich dann noch die verlangten Montagen anschaut ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Lest doch mal mit Sinn und Verstand die Fragen der Fischereiprüfung durch.


Grundsätzlich richtig (bin ja nicht umsonst dagegen...)..

ABER BITTE BEACHTEN:
Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.
Die Prüfung sieht in fast jedem Bundesland halt anders aus..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Auch Schonzeiten sind Länderspezifisch unterschiedlich,


Nicht nur, meist sogar gewässerspezifisch.
Deswegen macht das Schonzeitenpauken und abfragen ja auch null Sinn - Steht eh auf jeder Angelkarte..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ob da ne vor Jahren abgelegte Prüfung besser ist "zur Erinnerung", als die entsprechenden Vermerke auf der jeweils aktuellen Karte, wage ich einfach mal zu bezweifeln..

Und die Fischarten unterscheiden lernt man halt auch nur in der Praxis und nicht bei der Prüfung..

Die haben ja auch nix anderes als Bilder im Kurs, um die Unterschiede zu  zeigen.

Dafür gibts Bücher und das Netz, dazu brauchts weder Kurs noch Prüfung....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Warum brauchts überhaupt eine Prüfung? Würde ein verpflichtender Kurs nicht genug sein? Einer, der sich weniger an den bisherigen Inhalten orientiert, sondern auch Aufklärung und Diskussionen zu Themen wie ökologische Zusammenhänge, Bestandswahrung usw. beinhaltet. Ich fände das schon gut.
Da die Kurse meistens in irgendwelchen Lokalitäten stattfinden, könnte der Bayer sein Weizenbier, der Kölner sein Kölsch und der Russlanddeutsche seinen Wodka bestellen und schon könnten Fragen, die am Fischwasser oft zu Anfeindungen und Ressentiments führen, in geselliger Runde besprochen werden. Ich meine, der Erfolg wäre garantiert. Vielleicht besucht man auch mal ne Forellenzucht und isst gemeinsam lecker Räucherfisch...
Ich denke, oft werden die Dinge zu verkrampft und deshalb zu realitätsfern angepackt. Ich würde deratige Kurse schon deswegen empfehlen, da sie ein gewisses Gemeinschaftsgefühl "wir sind ALLE Angler" mit sich bringen würden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Warum brauchts überhaupt eine Prüfung? Würde ein verpflichtender Kurs nicht genug sein? Einer, der sich weniger an den bisherigen Inhalten orientiert, sondern auch Aufklärung und Diskussionen zu Themen wie ökologische Zusammenhänge, Bestandswahrung usw. beinhaltet. Ich fände das schon gut.



Steffen,führe mich nicht in Versuchung plötzlich zum Befürworter einer Prüfung zu werden. :q:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Steffen,führe mich nicht in Versuchung plötzlich zum Befürworter einer Prüfung zu werden. :q:q


 

Mal ehrlich, wenn damit mein Lebensunterhalt (oder wenigstens ein Teil davon) zu verdienen wäre, ich würde sowas sofort machen (unterrichten meine ich). Ich hab 2 Jahre in der beruflichen Erwachsenenbildung gearbeitet (will heißen, mit Arbeitssuchenden) und schon die schrägsten Vögel gesehen...
Mir hats aber Spaß gemacht und mit ein wenig Humor kann man sehr viel erreichen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Aber es kann Angler daran erinnern, dass es überhaupt Schonzeiten und -maße gibt. Viele können ja nichtmal ein Rotauge von einer Rotfeder oder eine Hasel von einem Döbel unterscheiden, wie man hier im AB ständig erleben kann


"Netter" Seitenhieb gegen den Main-Thread! :q


----------



## Parasol (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo, Thomas 9904,

wenn man jemanden zitiert, sollte man das im Zusammenhang tun.



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> .........................Es gab nicht einen Dafürsprecher. Im Gegenteil ... an unserer Talsperre werden solche "Angler" nicht zugelassen.
> Bei der Talsperre im Nachbarkreis gab es Riesenärger, weil mehrere Fischereischeinkäufer dort angeln waren ... natürlich ohne Erlaubnisschein. Und die Ausrede war natürlich, dass sie nicht mal wussten, dass man auch noch Erlaubnisscheine braucht.............................



Fehlende Schulung und Prüfung, die die Schulung fordert als Voraussetzung für den Fischereischein, fördert die Unwissenheit, dass man auch einen Gewässererlaubnisschein benötigt. Die Verstöße (angeln ohne Erlaubnis) würden wahrscheinlich enorm an steigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Bei vielen hilft nur eine abschließende Prüfung, dass relevantes Wissen auch gelernt (ob auch verstanden wird?)


Siehe mein eingangsbeispiel, aus Baden-Württemberg. Mit einer der strengsten Prüfungen sowie verpflichtendem Kurs vorher (32 Pflichtstunden soweit ich weiss, sonst nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen).

Und dann weisst Du, was bei soplchen Kursen rauskommt(bei uns abgehalte nvonm "Profis"; Angelgerätehändler im Dienste der Vereine/Verbände). 

Und das ist leider beileibe kein Einzelbeispiel, sondern trauriger Regelfall....





> Warum brauchts überhaupt eine Prüfung? Würde ein verpflichtender Kurs nicht genug sein?


Sag ich doch ;-))



> Die Verstöße (angeln ohne Erlaubnis) würden wahrscheinlich enorm an steigen.


Vielleicht steigen sie irgendwann mal an, vielleicht warens auch in Roswell Auseserirdische - vermuten kann man viel.....

Fakt ist bis dato laut Behörden, dass das in Brandeburg eben nicht geschehen ist - was solche Einzelfälle wie geschildert aber natürlich keinesfalls ausschliesst.

Und ich habe derartiges auch nicht aus S-H und M-V gehört, wo schon jahrelang prüfungsfreies Angeln üblich ist..

Ich brauche keine Prüfung, um zu wissen, dass nach dem Erwerb des Fischereischeines für die einzelnen Gewässer noch eine Erlaubnis notwendig ist.

Das traue ich sogar den ausstellenden Beamten/Angestellten zu, dass sie die zukünftigen Angler in einem Satz da so drauf hinweisen können, dass das verständlich ist - und wers dann nicht versteht (verstehen will), bekommt zu Recht ne (in meinen Augen möglichst harte) Strafe.......


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Lest doch mal mit Sinn und Verstand die Fragen der Fischereiprüfung durch. Sind da wirklich mehr als 5% Fragen drin, die sich mit der praktischen Angelei beschäftigen? Wer sich dann noch die verlangten Montagen anschaut ...



Ulli, das siehst du richtig!

Aber das ist ja vll. das an sich Sinnvollste an dem Lehrgang:
das zu vermitteln, was am Wasser bei der Angelausübung technisch nicht vermittelt wird;
Das angeltechnische und praktische lernt man am Wasser selbst oder eben mit Hilfe von Mitanglern,
aber all die Gebiete rund um's Angeln eben nicht.

Für mich ist es durchaus sinnvoll, auch die Aspekte UM das Angeln herum einmal zu hören, 
man fällt schon nicht dabei vom Tellerrand , auch wenn das in der schnelllebigen zunehmend oberflächlichen Welt nicht mehr dem Zeitgeist entspricht, eben auch das UMFELD einmal kennenzulernen.
Sicherlich aber braucht man das Umfeld zur reinen  Ausübung nicht, die Anlernkraft war schon immer gefragt, da billig und ohne weiteren Horizont: bequem und effektiv; das Kennen des Umfeldes war früher und wird nun wieder künftig einer bestimmten Schicht überlassen;
die Betrachtung der Begriffe von "Bildung" und "Ausbildung" ist derzeit zentrales Thema in verschiedenen Bereichen, auch im Freizeitbereich.

Die gefordete Abschaffung von Lehrgängen in vielen Bereichen,
die geforderte Abschaffung der Sportfischerprüfung entspricht nur dem Zeitgeist ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich aber braucht man das Umfeld zur reinen Ausübung nicht, die Anlernkraft war schon immer gefragt, da billig und ohne weiteren Horizont: bequem und effektiv; das Kennen des Umfeldes war früher und wird nun wieder künftig einer bestimmten Schicht überlassen;
> die Betrachtung der Begriffe von "Bildung" und "Ausbildung" ist derzeit zentrales Thema in verschiedenen Bereichen, auch im Freizeitbereich.



Ich hab auch gar nichts dagegen, wenn da entsprechende Kurse angeboten werden.

Die Frage, die sich stellt ist viel einfacher:
Warum wollen das manche vom Staat geregelt haben??

Wo sich der Staat in die Lebensbelange der Menschen mehr als unbedingt nötig eingemischt hat, ist noch selten was Gutes rausgekommen.. Siehe aktuell Buildung und Schulen..

Und: 
Kein Fisch hat was von einer Prüfung - und es soll ja wohl dabei (angeblich) um das Wohl des Fisches, das tierschutzgerechte angeln gehen.

Dafür ist Kurs und Prüfung schlicht untauglich - zigtausendfach bewiesen (die Verstöße am Wasser sind ja meist von geprüften Anglern, gelle...)..

Dass trotzdem laut Monitoring die Verstöße dort nicht zunehmen, wo es ohne Prüfung möglich ist zu angeln, ist dazu nur der zweite Beleg für die Untauglichkeit der Prüfung..

Anstand und Respekt vor Natur und Kreatur kriegt man eben entweder schon im Elternhaus mit oder gar nicht...

Dennoch sollte es für diejenigen, die das wollen (und das werden in meinen Augen nicht so wenige sein, wie hier viele denken) praxisnahe Kurse geben, gerne von Vereinen/Verbänden - FREIWILLG!!!

*Aber drückt die Gesetzgeber und Verbandsfunktionäre da raus, bevor die auf noch dümmere Ideen kommen..*

Gott sei Dank sind die im Norden und Osten da weiter als im Süden und Westen und zeigen, dass es anders geht - und das ohne dass die Welt untergeht, wie es manche VdSF-Leute immer propagieren.

Auch die Angst vor "Schützern" ist unbegründet.

Zum einen weil die Angler als solche selber IMMER auch Gewäserschützer sind - weil nur saubere Gewässereinen vernünftigen Fischbestand bringen...

Zum anderen hat der Lösung des scheinfreien Friedfischangelns in Brandenburg zum Beispiel selbst der NABU zugestimmt...

Oder ist es vielleicht doch Panikmache der Verbände vor den Schützern, um die lukrativen Kurse (für Kursausrichter, oft Vereine, landesspezifisch unterschiedlich) nicht zu verlieren?

Und manche Angler glauben das auch noch, weil es lange genug vorgebetet wurde??

Oder ist es "Arbeitsnachweis" für so manchen Funktionär, der ja ohne Prüfung und Kurse nicht mehr so wichtig wäre?

Ich glaube nach wie vor, das es ein Sammelsurium an Gründen für eine Prüfung gibt, nur habe ich nach wie vor kein schlüssiges oder auch nur gutes Argument dafür gefunden oder gelesen...

Wohingegen die Argumente gegen die Prüfung nach wie vor klar und überzeugend für mich sind..

Das allerwichtigste dabei:;
*Haltet Staat und Funktionäre da so weit wie möglich raus, bevor denen wieder noch was Dümmeres einfällt...*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas, da verdrehtst Du etwas die Tatsachen - mein Hinweis auf die Notwendigkeit der Prüfung bezog sich auf die spizielle Fisch- und Gesetzeskunde, um dem Angelneuling die Unterscheidung verschiedener Fischarten und deren Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße prinzipiell zu vermitteln


Das braucht kein Mensch, da sich eh jeder - mit oder ohne Kurs und Prüfung an Gesetze halten muss.

Und es die Sache jedes Einzelnen ist, sich da zu informieren.

Da kann bei jeder Fischereischeinausstellung und bei jedem Kartenverkauf in einem Satz hingewiesen werden.

Oder eine entsprechende Broschüre, wo das kurz zusamengefasst wird (so plant das Thüringen, soweit ich weiss)..

Das ist also auch kein Argument für eine Prüfung..


			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Fischerkennungsmerkmale, Ge- und Verbote sind trockene Theorie, die eigentlich Niemand gerne lernt - und daher macht die Prüfung Sinn, weil genau dies dafür gelernt werden MUSS.



Siehe oben:
*NEIN!!!!*
Es muss weder gelernt noch geprüft werden!!!

Es *MUSS sich JEDER!* an die Gesetze halten und  dafür ist jeder selber verantwortlich.

Nochmal:
*Haltet Staat und Funktionäre da so weit wie möglich raus, bevor denen wieder noch was Dümmeres einfällt...*


----------



## Rheophilius (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,



> Ob das auch daran liegen kann, dass dort weder vor dem Angeln eine  Riesenbürokratie aufgebaut wird und es keine Verbände gibt, welche den  Anglern das Leben in Kooperation mit fehlgeleiteten Tierschützern und  nachfolgend Gesetzgeber schwerer machen?



Deswegen muss eine Umstellung auch schrittweise erfolgen und mit entsprechenen REgelmechanismen begleitet  sein.

Der Ist-Zustand in den Niederlanden oder in England ist ebenso Ergebnis eines Entwicklungsprozesses wie der der Ist-Zustand bei uns. Das kann man nicht mit Gewalt von Jetzt auf Gleich umkrempeln, zumindest nicht, wenn man nicht massive Negativ-Effkte in  Kauf nehmen will.

Den soziologische Faktoren, die dabei mit reinspielen und die ebenfalls Ergebniss  einer langen Entwicklung sind, welche zu einer internen Selbstkontrolle der Angler und hinreichender Disziplin führt, müssen bei uns erst flächendeckend entwickeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Deswegen muss eine Umstellung auch schrittweise erfolgen und mit entsprechenen REgelmechanismen begleitet sein.


Gott sei Dank passiert das ja schon schrittweise (ohne dass bisher die Anglerwelt untergeht...) in S-H, M-V, Brandenburg, Thüringen und auch in anderen Bundesländern gibts für Ausländer, Behinderte etc. schon Ausnahmeregelungen fürs Angeln ohne Prüfung - nur der "normale Bürger"  muss scheinbar unbedingt geprüft werden...


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gar nichts dagegen, wenn da entsprechende Kurse angeboten werden.
> 
> Die Frage, die sich stellt ist viel einfacher:
> Warum wollen das manche vom Staat geregelt haben??
> ...



|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Thomas, wie "gut" sich Angler mit Fischbestimmung auskennen, wird einem hier fast täglich vor Augen geführt - die einen können kein Rotauge von einer Rotfeder unterscheiden, bei den anderen hapert es bei Kaulbarsch und Zander im Jugendstadium.... Und ich sage nochmal, ohne eine abschließende Prüfung ist bei vielen das Lernziel nicht zu vermitteln!




Aber es sind doch überwiegend geprüfte Angler, die Fischbestimmung in einem Kurs ( meistens wohl) gelernt haben und deren Wissen abgeprüft wurde ?

Grade bei der Bestimmung von Fischen klafft eine riesige Lücke zwischen Theorie und Praxis. Du kannst Dir monatelang Bildchen angucken und Schuppenzahlen auswendig lernen, am Wasser ist das bei den kiffligeren Arten Schall und Rauch. Da hilft immer wieder nur Fragen und lernen.
Und natürliche Bestimmungesobjekte zu bekommen ( was mit Sicherheit ein Quantensprung wäre) scheitert an der Durchführbarkeit. 

Warum diskutieren *geprüfte* Angler über den Besatz von Streifenbarschen oder Welsen ? Warum werfen einige *geprüfte* Angler Zentnerweise Anfutter in jede kleine Pfütze? Warum fragen *geprüfte* Angler, wie sie am besten Ameisen am Angelplatz ausrotten oder Schilf dauerhaft entfernen können ? Warum halten *geprüfte* Angler mit einem versehentlich gefangenen Lachs eine Fotoszession ab?
Warum fragen *geprüfte* Angler ob sie einen Setzkescher benutzen dürfen? 

Warum ? Warum ? Warum ? Die Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen.

*Aber !!*

Warum wissen auch sehr viele geprüfte Angler die Antworten auf diese Fragen ? 
Weil Sie Praxis haben, weil Sie Interesse haben, weil sie ein Grundverständnis für die Natur und die Gewässer haben.


Und ich bin hundertprozentig überzeugt, daran ändert sich auch mit wegfall der Prüfung nix. Wer wirklich Interesse hat, der lernt freiwillig. Der Rest lernt auswendig und löscht die persönliche Festplatte mit bestehen der Prüfung. Aus die Maus.

Dann lieber jeden interessierten Menschen von Kindesbeinen an freien Zugang zum angeln in der Hoffnung, dass es ein Interessierter wird. 
Und wenn nicht, ist´s auch nicht schlimmer als mit Prüfung.


----------



## Rheophilius (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,



> Grade bei der Bestimmung von Fischen klafft eine riesige Lücke zwischen  Theorie und Praxis. Du kannst Dir monatelang Bildchen angucken und  Schuppenzahlen auswendig lernen, am Wasser ist das bei den kiffligeren  Arten Schall und Rauch. Da hilft immer wieder nur Fragen und lernen.
> Und natürliche Bestimmungesobjekte zu bekommen ( was mit Sicherheit ein Quantensprung wäre) scheitert an der Durchführbarkeit.



Erfahrung = Bilder im Kopf. Da ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen irgendwelchen Farbkarten und dem echten, lebenden Fisch am Wasser. Ist aber bei Aquarianern auch nicht viel anders. Es werden eher unwichtige Merkmale für eine Bestimmung herangezogen, wogegen signifikante Merkmale wie Maulstellung, Körperproportionen, Flosenstellungen etc. nicht beachtet werden.



> Warum diskutieren *geprüfte* Angler über den Besatz von Streifenbarschen oder Welsen ? Warum werfen einige *geprüfte* Angler Zentnerweise Anfutter in jede kleine Pfütze? Warum fragen *geprüfte* Angler, wie sie am besten Ameisen am Angelplatz ausrotten oder Schilf dauerhaft entfernen können ? Warum halten *geprüfte* Angler mit einem versehentlich gefangenen Lachs eine Fotoszession ab?
> Warum fragen *geprüfte* Angler ob sie einen Setzkescher benutzen dürfen?



Weil man Vernunft und Einsichtsfähigkeit  nicht durch alleinige Darstellung von Tatsachen schaffen kann und Menschen in einer Demokratie leider auch dumm sein dürfen.

Gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Aber !!*
> 
> Warum wissen auch sehr viele geprüfte Angler die Antworten auf diese Fragen ?
> Weil Sie Praxis haben, weil Sie Interesse haben, weil sie ein Grundverständnis für die Natur und die Gewässer haben.
> ...


|good:
Klappt ja im Rest der Welt auch. Ich wohne zwischen 2 Ländern wo es auch (wie überall) keine Prüfung gibt. Wie da geangelt wird ist teilweise wesentlich "anständiger" als hierzulande.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Wie da geangelt wird ist teilweise wesentlich "anständiger" als hierzulande.


Vielleicht weil die sich weniger mit theoretischem unnützen Ballast rumschlagen dürfen, sondern einfach als Menschen akzeptiert werden, denen man zugesteht im Rahmen des Gesetzes ihrem Tun nachzugehen ??

*Leute, hier gehts schlicht um Fische!!*

Nicht um Menschenleben oder wenigstens Säugetiere (und sogar die dürfen prüfungsfrei getötet werden (Kleintierzüchter))..


Dass angeln rechtlich (inkl. Tierschutzgesetz) einwandfrei ohne Prüfung geht, zeigen die Gesetze (M-V; S-H, Thüringen, Brandenburg und die ganzen Ausnahmen für Behinderte und Ausländer in den anderen Landesgesetzen).

*Da Angeln also heute schon ohne Prüfung gesetzlich einwandfrei geht (also auch im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz), gibt es schlicht kein MUSS für eine Prüfung - Durch die GESETZGEBUNG selber widerlegt.*


Dass es *wünschenswert* ist, dass die Leute sich mit Anstand und Respekt in der Natur bewegen, ist kein Thema! 

Anstand und Respekt jedoch lernt man weder in Kursen noch kann man das prüfen- - und schon gar nicht zwangsweise!!



Auch das zeigt ja die anglerische Praxis, genauso wie das Verhalten im Straßenverkehr (Ralle hat die ganzen Beispiele ja gebracht vom Fehlverhalten der GEPRÜFTEN Angler, die jeder von uns bei fast jedem Anglerausflug sehen kann und über die auch hier im Board immer wieder diskutiert wird - schon durch diese Tatsache wird die Prüfung zum Zwecke  anständigeren und respektvolleren Verhaltens ad absurdum geführt...)..



Wer nun meint, dass man Fische angeln nur als geprüfter Bürger sollte, erhöht damit die Fische wie PETA auf ein fast menschliches Niveau.

Und gibt genau damit den Rechtlern und Schützern recht und Argumente an die Hand, die am liebsten alles verbieten wollen. Und spielt damit genau denen in die Hände statt die Angler zu unterstützen!

Denn diese Schützer/Rechtler wollen ja erreichen, dass die Angler (am besten vom Staat) so weit reglementiert werden, das Angeln damit letztlich unmöglich werden soll..

Was ist da wohl zielführender, um solch spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern das Handwerk zu legen?

*1.: *
Ihnen durch das Verlangen einer Prüfung recht zu geben, dass Fische - nur weil sie eine Wirbelsäule haben (dass die Wirbelsäule für menschenähnliches empfinden bei Tieren verantwortlich sein soll, den wissenschaftlichen Beweis dazu würde ich auch gerne mal sehen...) - schon wie Säugetiere oder gar Menschen angesehen und behandelt werden und sie damit weit zu überhöhen?

*2.:*
Oder in die Realität zurückzukehren und zu sagen, wir halten es mit den Gesetzgebern, die das nicht so sehen und den Menschen zuerst einmal zutrauen, vernünftig im angemessenen Rahmen mit den Fischen umzugehen, respektvoll und anständig, aber ohne Überhöhung? 

Wer meint, PETA und andere durch die Forderung nach einer *nachgewiesen rechtlich nicht notwendigen Prüfung* unterstützen zu müssen, der kann das natürlich - Ich persönlich halte es jedoch klar mit der zweiten Position und bin gegen zwangsweise Prüfungen und dafür, den Menschen wieder mehr Eigenverantwortung aufzuerlegen und sie bei Fehlverhalten entsprechend (auch hart) zu sanktionieren....



Ohne die Überhöhung der Fische wie von den Rechtlern/Schützern und dem einknicken der VdSF-Leute in den 90ern damals vor diesen Positionen (und sogar letztlich dem übernehmen dieser Positionen!!) würde es heute keine einzige Anzeige wegen angeblich nicht erlaubtem zurücksetzen von Fischen oder ähnlichem Unfug geben (Gott sei Dank werden da heutzutage fast alle Anzeigen nicht mal mehr verhandelt, sondern gleich eingestellt. Und die paar Ausnahmen, bei denen wirklich gegen Angler geurteilt wurden, die waren schlicht richtig. Es geht halt nicht, einen Karpfen, den man zurücksetzen will, vorher minutenlang in verschiedensten Posen zu fotografieren. Das hat aber nichts mit dem zurücksetzen an sich zu tun, sondern eben genau mit dem fehlenden Anstand und Respekt, dann den Fisch  auch möglichst schnell wieder zurückzusetzen. Aber das war ja wohl auch ein geprüfter Angler..)...

Also wehret den (leider schon gemachten Anfängen) und erlaubt Staat und Verbänden nicht, solche Rechtler und Schützer zu unterstützen und weiter über das gesetzlich  unbedingt notwendige hinaus die Angler zu reglementieren.

Denn nochmal:
*Da also heute schon ohne Prüfung das Angeln gesetzlich einwandfrei möglich ist (also auch im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz), gibt es schlicht kein MUSS für eine Prüfung*

Die Forderung nach Zwangsprüfungen unterstützt nur die PETA-Forderungen nach  abschaffen des Angelns - Also wehrt euch dagegen!!


----------



## ralleprivat (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe in dem offenen Brief gelesen, daß es Bundesländer gibt in dehnen Behinderte Menschen ohne Schein angeln dürfen.

Da ich mit 80% Schwerbehindert bin würde mich natürlich interessieren welche Länder das sind.

Eventuell komme ich ja auf die Art noch zu etwas Praxis vor meiner Prüfung im November.

THX für die Antworten und einen schönen Sonntag wünscht der Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Naja, sooo ganz stimmt das ja nicht, Martin.
Sehe Absatz 3 b, indem es auch eindeutig im Text um körperliche Behinderung geht:


> b) die durch Vorlage des Ausweises für schwerbehinderte Menschen und einer fachärztlichen Bescheinigung nachweisen, *dass sie nach Art und Schwere ihrer körperlichen* oder seelischen Behinderung die Fischerprüfung (Art. 59 BayFiG) nicht bestehen können



Abesehen davon ist es natürlich interessant, dass geistig Behinderte anscheinend nach bayrischer Gesetzesmeinung keine Tiere quälen können und deswegen nicht geprüft werden müssen - Gesunde jedoch schon..... 

Ebenso scheint das für Mitglieder diplomatischer und berufskonsularischer Vertretungen und deren Angehörige zu gelten (ob hier gilt, dass eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aushackt? Also Beamte und Politiker sich nicht gegenseitig wehtun?): 

*Ich nenne das heucherlisch und scheinheilig.*

Das ganze Zitat:


> 2. Mitglieder diplomatischer und berufskonsularischer Vertretungen und deren Angehörige, soweit sie durch Ausweis des Auswärtigen Amtes oder der Staats- oder Senatskanzlei eines Landes ausgewiesen sind;
> 3. volljährige Personen
> a) mit einem auf einer geistigen Behinderung beruhenden und amtlich festgestellten Grad der Behinderung
> aa) von mindestens 80 v. H. oder
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Naja Thomas,

wenn Ausnahmen, mit denen man benachteiligte Personen begünstigt, als Argument verwendet werden, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass diese an sich sozial gedachten Ausnahmen verschwinden.
Ich bitte hier doch um etwas Sensibilität und auch Vorsicht mit der Argumentation ...

Diese Scheinheiligkeit (wobei das Wort nun wirklich diplomatisch verwendet ist) im diplomatischen Dienst geht weiter in allen Bereichen weiter:
Zollkontrollen, Strafverfolgung, CC bzw. CD- Nummerschildern der KFZ (mit all den Vorteilen, hier in München sehr zu bewundern) usw ...
das ist kein beachtenswerter Aspekt im Bereich Angeln sondern generell *****


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> huuups - sry, soweit hatte ich jetzt nicht gelesen, da ich der Meinung war, dass dies nur Menschen mit geistiger Behinderung betreffen würde.



Kann pasieren, wenn so viel Unfug in Gesetzen steht.....

Passiert mir auch immer wieder beim recherchieren, weil ich es oft nicht glauben will oder kann, was Gesetzgeber so von sich geben..

Und dabei noch von "Angler"verbänden unterstützt werdenn..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Ausnahmen, mit denen man benachteiligte Personen begünstigt, als Argument verwendet werden, dann barcht mnan sich nicht wundern, dass diese an sich sozial gedachten Ausnahmen verschwinden.


Siehst Du, und weil ich keine Benachteiligung will, gehört der Unfug eben komplett abgeschafft...



			
				Toi_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Scheinheiligkeit (wobei das Wort nun wirklich diplomatisch verwendet ist) im diplomatischen Dienst geht weiter in allen Bereichen weiter:
> Zollkontrollen, Strafverfolgung, CC bzw. CD- Nummerschildern der KFZ (mit all den Vorteilen, hier in München sehr zu bewundern) usw


Und das soll jetzt ein Argument für gesetzliche Zwangsprüfungen sein?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehst Du, und weil ich keine Benachteiligung will, gehört der Unfug eben komplett abgeschafft...



Wenn ich das konsequent weiterdenke nein besser weiterspinne, dann zahle ich heute keinen Eintritt mehr auf die "historische Wiesn" ... der Unfug muss weg ... keine Vergünstigung für sozial Benachteiligte, die ich nicht auch habe !!


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehst Du, und weil ich keine Benachteiligung will, gehört der Unfug eben komplett abgeschafft...
> 
> 
> Und das soll jetzt ein Argument für gesetzliche Zwangsprüfungen sein?



Nein Thomas, aber es ist auch keins dagegen, wie du es denkst;
denn dann können wir Zoll, Strafverfolgung und vieles andere auch abschaffen;
ein Sonderstatus ist eben etwas besonderes und oft auch absonderes sprich absonderliches ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Schwer geistig behinderte Menschen dürften alleine ziemliche Probleme haben zum Angeln zu gehen.


Dann würde die in fast allen Bundesländern übliche Helferregelung im Gesetz greifen..

Außerdem empfehle ich euch nochmal Posting 292 durchzulesen und dazu was zu schreiben:
Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tierschutzrechtlichene Gründen) unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..
Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> keine Vergünstigung für sozial Benachteiligte, die ich nicht auch habe !!


Keine Prüfung ist keine Vergünstigung, sondern der Normalfall.

Eine Prüfung ist eine Einschränkung...

Und keine Prüfung sollte überall so normal sein wie in Brandenburg für Friedfischangler, S-H, M-V und Thüringn für Touristen, in B-W für ausländische Toursiten (nicht diplomatisches Corps, ganz normale Ausländer)....

Außerdem empfehle ich euch nochmal Posting 292 durchzulesen und dazu was zu schreiben:
Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tierschutzrechtlichene Gründen) unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..
Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nein, geht zumindest auch in B-W (da weiss ich es) unter aber jeweils anderen Bedingungen..

Und selbstverständlich in Thüringen und Brandenburg, da es dort eh keiner Prüfung bedarf, in M-V und S-H zumindest als (behinderter) Tourist...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Außerdem empfehle ich euch nochmal Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3080094&postcount=292 ) durchzulesen und dazu was zu schreiben:
Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen) unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...


----------



## dpj_de (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,
ich denke, wir weden hier auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen - dazu sind die Positionen zu unterschiedlich. - Und für die Verschwörungstheoretiker: ich habe meine eigene Meinung und auch keinen Zweitaccount - auch kenne ich den User "Hilde" nicht.
Dein Argument: "ich will und Angeln und nicht studieren" in Ehren Thomas - aber Angeln ist für mich nicht nur Wurm&Haken und Fisch ruasziehen und irgendwie totmachen, sondern hat auch mit dem Verständnis, was am und im Wasser vor sich geht zu tun. Deswgen halte ich viele Kursinhalte für ein waidgerechtes und naturgerechtes Angeln für wichtig. An einem FoPu sind solche Kenntnisse natürlich unnötig, aber bei Angeln in der Natur hilft mir das durchaus auch weiter. Fischkunde sollte durchaus auch bekannt sein, denn man sollte erkennen können, ob da ein Rotauge, ein Flussbarsch oder ein Hecht am Haken zappelt - und wenn man etwas über die Fische weiß und auch etwas über ihre Größe, dann kann man durchaus einschätzen, was ein 40 cm Rotauge im Vergleich mit einem 60 cm Hecht ist . Die Gesetzeslage muss eigentlich jedem Angler beknnt sein - damit meine ich nicht ide Feinheiten der Koppelfischrechte im Vergleich zu verpachteten Baggerseen, sondern der rechtliche Rahmen in dem sich jeder bewegt. 
Wäre der Kurs freiwillig und ebenso die Prüfung - kaum jemand würde beides besuchen und wir hätten wahrschienlich ein ziemliches Chaos am Gewässer. Die Tourischein halte ich für sehr bedenklich. Wenn ich im privaten Umfeld mir ansehe, wer da alles einfach mal im Urlaub gefischt hat und welchen Mitteln - mir tun die verangelten Fische leid. Die 10 EUR komplett Aurüstung von der Ramschtheke ud jetzt schwimmt irgend ein Fisch mit Haken und ein paar Meter Schnur rum. Durch den Kurs werden sicher einige Leute vom Angeln abgeschreckt, aber wer den Aufwand nicht auf sich nehmen will, dem liegt nciht wirklich was an dem Hobby. 
Die von Dir angeführten Ausnahmen (Behinderte) - die bekommen einen dem Jugendfischereischein analogen Schein in Bayern - dh, die dürfen nur mit einem Scheininhaber losziehen, der verpflichtet ist ggf. verantwortungsvoll einzugreifen.

Wie aber schon Eingangs dargestellt - wir kommen auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner - ich würde mich aber auch bei uns im Verein dagegen aussprechen, wenn Leute ohne Schein an Wasser wollten.

Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann Dich in BW jeder beim Angeln begleiten und selbst aktiv fischen?? - Kann ich fast nicht glauben, da Ihr doch ein ähnlich bescheuertes Fischereigesetz habt, wie wir in Bayern - oder ist da ein Fortschritt zu erkennen.


Keine Panik - wir sind im Süden
Was zum Thema Landesfischereirecht immer heisst: Ja, bescheuert....

Bedeutet:
Es darf die Begleitperson nicht den gesamten Angelvorgang selbständig ausführen..

In dem Moment, wo die Begleitperson eine Angel in der Hand hat, MUSS der Scheininhaber dahinter/daneben stehen, damit er im Falle "tierschutzwidrigen Verhaltens" sofort eingreifen kann und darf zu der Zeit nicht selber angeln (auch keine Rute im Wasser haben)..

Muss ich die Verordnung erst wieder raussuchen, ist aus einem Telefonat mit dem Ministerium zusammen gefasst...



			
				dpj_de schrieb:
			
		

> aber Angeln ist für mich nicht nur Wurm&Haken und Fisch ruasziehen und irgendwie totmachen


Für den Gesetzgeber eben schon - solange das tierschutzgerecht geschieht.
Ans Tierschutzrecht muss sich aber eh jeder auch ohne jede Prüfung halten, vom Angler über Haustierbesitzer oder Reiter bis zum (interessanterweise) prüfungsfreien Kleintierzüchter, der immerhin Säugetiere schlachtet. Und wir Angler reden nur über Fische.....



			
				dpj_de schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mich aber auch bei uns im Verein dagegen aussprechen, wenn Leute ohne Schein an Wasser wollten.


Auch wenn der Schein ein Überbleibsel aus Nazizeiten ist (die haben den eingeführt), habe ich mich nie gegen den Schein ausgesprochen, sondern nur gegen die Zwangsprüfungen um diesen zu erhalten..



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Außerdem empfehle ich euch nochmal Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3080094&postcount=292 ) durchzulesen und dazu was zu schreiben:
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Forderungen nach  abschaffen des Angelns - Also wehrt euch dagegen!!*


Muss diesen Halbsatz nochmal hochstellen! 

Es ist zu argwöhnen, wieso gegen die Angler und das Angeln agitiert wird, regelrecht Propaganda im übelsten Sinn gemacht wird (ich sag jetzt nicht, wen ich meine, aber alle historisch bewußten wissen was ich meine). 

PETA ist da eine Propagandasturmtruppe. 
Es passiert aber noch mehr, siehe VDSF, oder prinzipiell negative Berichterstattung in den Massenmedien.

Das direkte Ziel liegt klar auf der Hand: Das Angeln vermiesen, unpopulär und unattraktiv machen, die Anglerzahlen zu drücken und gegen 0 zu bringen. Die letzten 10000 können sich dann eh nicht mehr wehren.

Das dahinter liegende Ziel ist zu argwöhnen:
Wer hat ein Interesse die Angler aus der Natur heraus zu haben, und sie an den geregelten Nahrungsstoffkreislauf der Kühltheken von Aldi und Lidl anzuschliessen?  

Und verdammt nochmal, ich will das Endziel Soylent Green 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jahr_2022…_die_überleben_wollen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVpN312hYgU
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1296155071179146825#
nicht  haben und fressen. :v
Ich will frischen eigengefangen eigengetöteten eigenverarbeiteten Fisch in meiner Pfanne, aus natürlichen Gewässern aus natürlicher Vermehrung. Die eben keine Abwasserkloaken sind und ich als sehr schützenswert ansehe.


----------



## ralleprivat (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,

und nochmal meinen Dank für die Antworten.

Auch ich würde mir wünschen, daß ich ohne diese Prüfung und den damit verbundenen Aufwand mein Abendessen auf den Tisch bekomme. Schon die Anzahl der Prüfungen (2x mal im Jahr) spricht nicht für eine Förderung der Angelei und wer, wie ich, mangels Material und Gelegenheit bei einer Rutenzusammenstellung vieleicht einen Fehler macht muß dann nahezu ewig warten bis er seinen Fehler ausmerzen darf. Im Angesicht meiner Erkrankung ist es natürlich doppelt schade um diese Zeit.

Ansonsten, Gesetze müssen befolgt werden bis Sie geändert werden. Alles Andere wäre Anarchie und für mich nicht wünschenswert.

Ändern werden es nicht die Vereine oder Volksvertreter. Ich bin der Meinung, daß ab einem bestimmten politischen Level jeder Politiker (das sind letztlich auch die Vereins- und Verbandsvorstände) zum Lobbyisten wird. Die Weisheit:"Die größte aller Huren ist die Politik" kommt nicht von ungefähr.
Erst wenn die Gefahr, die geliebte und geschätzte Position zu verlieren größer wird als der Gewinn der daraus resultiert werden die wesentlichen Politiker wieder bereit sein zu zu hören. Diese Gefahr kann nur durch eine starke und konsequente Bewegung entstehen.

Eine solche Bewegung könnt Ihr hier ins Leben rufen und auf den Weg schicken. Ihr müßt es nur angehen.

Ist nur die Meinung eines Neulings und nicht persönlich zu nehmen.

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Erst wenn die Gefahr, die geliebte und geschätzte Position zu verlieren größer wird als der Gewinn der daraus resultiert werden die wesentlichen Politiker wieder bereit sein zu zu hören. Diese Gefahr kann nur durch eine starke und konsequente Bewegung entstehen.


Ich bin da optimistischer - es bewegt sich ja schon was was zum positiven..
Siehe jetzt erst die anglerfreundlichen Änderungen in Thüringen und M-V..

Und auch bereits vorher in Brandenburg und S-H:
Wer hätte sich das vorher träumen lassen, wenn Anglerverbände vorher den Gesetzgeber dazu brachten, das Angeln immer weiter zu reglementieren??

Und selbst im anglerfeindlichen Süden tut sich was (bis jetzt halt aber leider nur in der Opposition, kann sich in B-W nach der Wahl nächsten März wegen Stuttgart 21 aber ändern, mal sehen, ob die SPD dann zu ihrem Wort steht..):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html


Zu Det`s Theorie:
Man kann natürlich auch Verschwörungstheorien diskutieren, von Roswell  über Kennedys Ermordung bis zur Mondlandung oder eben auch anderen...

Hier ist es sicherlich zielführender, wenn man mal schlicht bei der Diskussion um die sinnlose Prüfung bleibt..



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Außerdem empfehle ich euch nochmal Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3080094&postcount=292 ) durchzulesen und dazu was zu schreiben:
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Thomas, wenn Du A sagst, solltest du vlt. auch an das B denken:
Wenn man von "Angeln abschaffen droht" redet (hab ich nicht geschrieben), dann sollte man wenigstens auch über "B" wie "Beauftragung durch wen?" nachdenken. Das hat nichts mit diesem polemischen Unwort "Verschwörungstheorie" zu tun. 
Braucht man auch nicht, z.B. hier gibt es einen klaren Nachweis: Es geht mehrfach nur ums Geld!
http://www.gelegenheitsjobs.de/frag/details_markt.php?jobid=11747

Ich hatte letztens so einen fröhlich-dynamischen angeworbenen Fuzzi vom Nabu hier vorm Haus. Von Cormoran hatte der noch nie gehört ...
Aber von ehrenamtlich und wie wichtig das ist, hat er mir erzählt. :q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier ist es sicherlich zielführender, wenn man mal schlicht bei der Diskussion um die sinnlose Prüfung bleibt..


Richtig. Ist vlt. sinnvoller das mal in einem eigenen Thread zu behandeln oder so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Richtig. Ist vlt. sinnvoller das mal in einem eigenen Thread zu behandeln oder so.


So isses ;-))




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aus Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3080094&postcount=292 ):
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

verbessere auf Kormoran - ja so geht das manchmal.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Naja Thomas,
> 
> wenn Ausnahmen, mit denen man benachteiligte Personen begünstigt, als Argument verwendet werden, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass diese an sich sozial gedachten Ausnahmen verschwinden.
> Ich bitte hier doch um etwas Sensibilität und auch Vorsicht mit der Argumentation ...



Toni, bitte nicht die Argument umdrehen.

Es steht überhaupt nicht in der Kritik, dass benachteiligte Menschen keine Prüfung ablegen müssen.

In der Kritik steht, dass nicht benachteiligte es müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hatte ich ihm in Posting 304 schon versucht zu erklären ;-))


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Toni, bitte nicht die Argument umdrehen.
> 
> Es steht überhaupt nicht in der Kritik, dass benachteiligte Menschen keine Prüfung ablegen müssen.
> 
> In der Kritik steht, dass nicht benachteiligte es müssen.



In welchem Karussel sitze ich denn jetzt? (Oktoberfest angepaßte Redewendung ) .. Im Karussel der Wortverdreherei wohl:

Niemals habe ich gesagt oder nur im Weitesten gedacht , dass Benachteiligte in der Kritik stehen!
Ich will die Benachteiligten aus der Argumentation von Thomas raushaben, da ich dies als untauglich halte!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...  ist es natürlich interessant, dass  geistig Behinderte anscheinend nach bayrischer Gesetzesmeinung keine  Tiere quälen können und deswegen nicht geprüft werden müssen - Gesunde  jedoch schon.....
> 
> Ebenso ...
> 
> *Ich nenne das heucherlisch und scheinheilig.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Guten Morgen Toni!



> Ich will die Benachteiligten aus der Argumentation von Thomas raushaben, da ich dies als untauglich halte!


Da gehts ums Prinzip:
Wenn das Tierschutzgesetz bzw. das richtige Behandeln der Fische der Grund für eine Zwangsprüfung sein soll, kann es nicht sein, dass da irgendwelche Gruppen ausgenommen werden..

Siehe Ralles Posting:


> Es steht überhaupt nicht in der Kritik, dass benachteiligte Menschen keine Prüfung ablegen müssen.
> 
> In der Kritik steht, dass nicht benachteiligte es müssen.




Dazu hast Du auch noch nicht geantwortet:

Aus Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3080094&postcount=292 ):
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gehts ums Prinzip:
> Wenn das Tierschutzgesetz bzw. das richtige Behandeln der Fische der Grund für eine Zwangsprüfung sein soll, kann es nicht sein, dass da irgendwelche Gruppen ausgenommen werden..
> ..



Guten Morgen Thomas!

In diesem Fall ist dein Prinzip unsensibel:
Warum fahren Behinderte vergünstigt öffentliche Verkehrsmittel in München? Benötigen diese nicht den gleichen Platzbedarf in Bus und Bahn?
Wieso dürfen Behinderte vergünstigt in Museen und die Schlösser? Sehen diese denn nicht das selbe?
usw ...

Ich halte das nicht so wie du für "*Ich nenne das heucherlisch und scheinheilig."

*Aber Thomas: Reite weiter deine Prinzipien diesbezüglich, wenn es dir gut tut. Schade aber, das dem so ist ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nochmal:
Es geht nicht um die Behinderten, sondern um alle anderen, da ja angeblich die Prüfung wegen des Tierschutzgesetzes sein müsste (und es daher dann heuchlerisch ist, wenn man davon bestimmte Gruppen ausnimmt):


> Es steht überhaupt nicht in der Kritik, dass benachteiligte Menschen keine Prüfung ablegen müssen.
> 
> *In der Kritik steht, dass nicht benachteiligte es müssen.*


Entweder gehts halt um Tierschutz (dann alle) oder nicht..
Wenn, ist die Bevorzugung bestimmter Gruppen (auch z. B. Diplomaten) schlicht heuchlerisch..

Es sei denn es kann jemand einen Nachweis bringen, dass diese auf Grund einer Gruppenzugehörigkeit automatisch alles tierschutzgerecht machen würden - dann nehme ich das natürlich zurück..

Bis dahin ist das für mich vom Gesetzgeber heuchlerisch..


Auch nochmal:
Dazu hast Du auch noch nicht geantwortet:

Aus Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3080094&postcount=292 ):
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dazu habe ich mich noch nicht geäußert; kann sein, dass ich es noch mache ...


----------



## ralleprivat (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Thomas!
> 
> In diesem Fall ist dein Prinzip unsensibel:
> Warum fahren Behinderte vergünstigt öffentliche Verkehrsmittel in München? Benötigen diese nicht den gleichen Platzbedarf in Bus und Bahn?
> ...


 
Weil es einen Nachteilsausgleich gibt:
Vergünstigung in Bus und Bahn ? = Nur für Behinderte mit dem Merkzeichen G oder aG, also Gehbehinderte Menschen

Vergünstigungen bei Eintrittspreisen ? Weil Behinderte in der Regel kein normales Einkommen mehr haben und sich somit normale Preise nicht leisten können. Was widerum heißen würde, daß Behinderte am öffentlichen Leben nicht mehr Teil nehmen können.

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Boendall (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum fahren Behinderte vergünstigt öffentliche Verkehrsmittel in München? Benötigen diese nicht den gleichen Platzbedarf in Bus und Bahn?
> Wieso dürfen Behinderte vergünstigt in Museen und die Schlösser? Sehen diese denn nicht das selbe?
> usw ...


 
Morgen Toni,

Die Vergünstigung für Behinderte beim Angeln und bei Eintritts/Fahrtpreisen zu vergleichen hinkt etwas.

Für Museen und zum Bahnfahren etc. braucht man ja keine "besonderen" Fähigkeiten, die ein Angler lt. Gesetz zu erwerben hat (Kurs) und deren Kenntniss er beweisen muss (Prüfung).
Da kann man es schon sehen, wie Thomas (Interessant das in Bayern lt. Gesetz Behinderte keine Fische quälen können).

Es ist einer Katze egal, wer ihr am Schwanz zieht, ob es jetzt ein Erwachsener, jemand mit Handicap, oder ein Kleinkind ist, die Katze empfindet den gleichen Schmerz.

Das Topargument für die Prüfung (Um die Quälerei von Fischen zu vermeiden) kann man mit dieser Ausnahme wiederlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Danke, Boendall, auf den Punkt gebracht ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Boendall schrieb:


> Es ist einer Katze egal, wer ihr am Schwanz zieht, ob es jetzt ein Erwachsener, jemand mit Handicap, oder ein Kleinkind ist, die Katze empfindet den gleichen Schmerz.




Eben. Das Tierschutzgesetzt ist für *alle* Menschen bindend. Völlig gleich ob behindert oder Ausländer. Es ist ein Bundesgesetz und steht über dem Fischereigesetz. Unterschiedlich können nur die Strafen bei einem Vergehen ausfallen.

Wenn nun per Fischereigesetz einzelne Gruppen von einer Prüfungspflicht ausgenommen werden, dann *kann* der Hintergrund für diese Pflicht nicht das Tierschutzgesetz sein. Denn dann *darf *das Fischereigesetz davon nicht in Ausnahmefällen befreien. 

Und genau dieser Umstand führt eben *nicht* dazu, dass behinderte oder Ausländer eine Prüfung ablegen müssen, sondern dient der Klarstellung, dass die Fischereiprüfung und das Tierschutzgesetz nicht im Zusammenhang stehen.

Und somit ist das Tierschutzgesetz, incl. aller Argumente bzgl. " gequälter " Fische faktisch raus aus der Argumentationskiste.

Was diskutabel bleibt sind die Einnahmen durch die Kurs- und Prüfungsgebühren, sowie die Einschränkung der Zahl der Angler per Fischereigesetz. 

Ersteres ist dann eine per Fischereigesetz verordnete Einnahmequelle für Vereine und Verbände, zweiteres eine m.M. nach unsoziale Einschränkung bürgerlicher Rechte. 

Das erklärt auch die z.T. lächerlich einfachen und/oder an der Paxis vorbeiorientierten Prüfungsinhalte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Was diskutabel bleibt sind die Einnahmen durch die Kurs- und Prüfungsgebühren, sowie die Einschränkung der Zahl der Angler per Fischereigesetz.
> 
> Ersteres ist dann eine per Fischereigesetz verordnete Einnahmequelle für Vereine und Verbände, zweiteres eine m.M. nach unsoziale Einschränkung bürgerlicher Rechte.
> 
> Das erklärt auch die z.T. lächerlich einfachen und/oder an der Paxis vorbeiorientierten Prüfungsinhalte.


Sag ich doch, deswegen ja auch mein Vorschlag für die Praxis..



> *Vorschlag/Möglichkeit zu einer Reform des Angelscheines:​*
> Kinder bis 14 Jahre können jederzeit in Begleitung von älteren Anglern eine Angelerlaubnis bekommen und mitangeln.
> 
> Jeder ab 14 Jahren bekommt nur dann den Angelschein, wenn er bei einem von einem Verband oder Verein ausgerichteten Praxiskurs teilgenommen hat.
> ...






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aus Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3080094&postcount=292 ):
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...


----------



## dpj_de (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Thomas,

Dein Vorschlag wäre gut, wenn es dann nicht ziemlich viele Gefälligkeitsscheine gäbe. Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du mit Deinem behinderten Bespiel einen Angriff nach den anderen gegen die Prüfung reitest! - Wir haben im Kurs gelernt und ich gehe davon aus, dass dem immer noch so ist, dass der Schein der auf Grund der Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilt wird, dem Jugendfischereischein entspricht - dh, derjenige darf gar nciht allein fischen gehen, sondern benötigt die Begleitung eines Scheininhbaers - wie der Jugendliche auch.
Es spricht mE gar ncihts gegen die Prüfung - sie sollte nur öfters stattfinden.
Auch vermisse ich in Deinem Vorschlag gewisse allgemeinbildende Punkte zur Gewässerökologie etc.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Leider nein, denn in den meisten BL ist das aktive Fischen mit der Angel noch immer an den Schein geknüpft - *einzige Ausnahme ist meines Wissens nach Hessen.*


Nicht nur, in Teilen von Rheinland Pfalz und dem Saarland auch :q
Zwar nur an bestimmten Gewässern (Grenzgewässer, mehrere Flüsse) aber dafür uneingeschränkt. Ein paar Kilometer weiter ist ein Schein dann wiederum erforderlich. Fragt sich dann wie das gesetzlich vereinbar ist. Beide Orte in Deutschland, beide Orte am gleichen Gewässer, einmal Schein erforderlich, einmal nicht #d


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nö, ist ja alles RLP bzw. Saarland, trotzdem geht es einmal ohne Schein und einmal mit Schein, je nachdem wo man gerade ist. Da frage ich mich doch in wie fern der Schein wirklich "rechtlich" erforderlich ist, wenn es innerhalb eines Bundeslandes "Ausnahmen" gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Auch vermisse ich in Deinem Vorschlag gewisse allgemeinbildende Punkte zur Gewässerökologie etc.


Weil kein Mensch das zum angeln braucht..

Weil in keinem Bundesgesetz steht, dass man sowas zum Angeln braucht.
Da muss nur das Tierschutzgesetz ohne Prüfung beachtet werden (von jedem Bürger bei allem Tun, auch bei Haustieren, Reiten, Kleintierzüchtern etc.). 

Und weil ich gegen Beschränkungen beim Zugang zum angeln über das Gesetz hinaus bin.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aus Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3080094&postcount=292 ):
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...


----------



## Boendall (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Dein Vorschlag wäre gut, wenn es dann nicht ziemlich viele Gefälligkeitsscheine gäbe. Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du *mit Deinem behinderten Bespiel* einen Angriff nach den anderen gegen die Prüfung reitest! - Wir haben im Kurs gelernt und ich gehe davon aus, dass dem immer noch so ist, dass der Schein der auf Grund der Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilt wird, dem Jugendfischereischein entspricht - dh, derjenige darf gar nciht allein fischen gehen, sondern benötigt die Begleitung eines Scheininhbaers - wie der Jugendliche auch.
> Es spricht mE gar ncihts gegen die Prüfung - sie sollte nur öfters stattfinden.
> ...


 
So behindert ist das Beispiel nicht  (Schätze mal du meist das *Behinderten Beispiel*) Aber wenn die auch nur in Begleitung fischen gehen dürfen (wobei ich das aus den zitierten Gesetzen nicht rausgelesen habe) wäre das Argument zerschlagen.

Mittlerweile diskutieren wir über die Abschaffung der Prüfung.

Ich kenne nur die Prüfung in der Steiermark (Österreich), da war im Vergleich zu einigen BL bei euch ein wenig zu Lernen und die Prüfung dann zu machen und eben Gebühren abdrücken.
Aber wenn ich sowas wie "30 Stunden Vorbereitungslehrgang" höre muss ich mich echt wundern, vorallem wenn kaum Praxis vermittelt wird. Bei *30!* Stunden Vorbereitungslehrgang ist ein halber Tag Angeln gehen LOCKER drinnen und das wäre dann wirklich Praxis und nicht nur praxisnah erklärt.

Ich bin nicht gegen eine Prüfung, ich finde es nur komisch, dass man bei uns im Burgenland nur auf die BH dackeln muss und den Schein beantragen, während man in der Steiermark eine Prüfung macht.

Die Prüfung an sich ist mit den derzeitigen Inhalten einfach keine Anglerprüfung sondern eine Gewässerbiologen-Rechtsanwaltgehilfenprüfung mit etwas anglerischen Einschlägen. Dass gilt aber in Ö wie in D, wenn man aufmerksam mitliest.

Mein Onkel hatte noch seine alte BH Karte (unser Angelschein) die musste er damals auch nur beantragen, mit der hat er seine neue holen können und musste nie eine Prüfung machen. Trotzdem hat er einen reichen Erfahrungsschatz, behandelt jeden Fisch so sorgsam wie nötig und steht dem geprüften Angler um nichts nach, teilweise verhält er sich sogar besser, da auch unter geprüften Anglern genug schwarze Schafe umgehen.

Ich sehe folgende Verbesserungspotentiale (würde sowohl für Ö als auch für D Sinn machen):

1.) Harmonisierung der Fischereigesetze unter den Ländern oder das Fischereigesetz zur Bundessache machen.

2.) Die Kurse angelrelevant gestalten, keine sinnlose Gesetzes/Mindestmaß Lernerei.
Fischkunde ja, Gewässerbiologie nein (wozu muss man verschiedene Krautarten/Gräser kennen).

3.) Den Umfang der Prüfung in einigen deutschen Bundesländern drastisch verringern, 30! Stunden sind doch wirklich viel zuviel. Ich würde es eher an eine Klausur anlehnen: Freiwillige Lehrveranstaltung => vor der Prüfung eine Konsultationsstunde (offene Fragen können gestellt werden und werden vom Prüfer beantwortet)=> Prüfung.
Im Zeitraum zwischen Lehrveranstaltung und Prüfung einen halben Tag verpflichtende Teilnahme an einer Praxiseinheit (kann vom Verband oder Vereinen angeboten werden).

Oder alternativ: Angeln ohne Prüfung erlauben und den Vereinen die Entscheidung überlassen, ob sie ungeprüften Anglern Erlaubnisscheinen austellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Oder alternativ: Angeln ohne Prüfung erlauben und den Vereinen die Entscheidung überlassen, ob sie ungeprüften Anglern Erlaubnisscheinen austellen.


Das kann in Deutschland heute eh schon jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter....

Daher braucht es auch keinen gesetzlichen Prüfungszwang, das sollen, können und müssen die Gewässerbewirtschafter selber regeln...

Nur glaube ich nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen eben nicht, dass die mit "geprüften Anglern" weniger Schwierigkeiten haben werden..

Ist ja auch eines meiner Argumente gegen eine Prüfung..




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aus Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3080094&postcount=292 ):
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil kein Mensch das zum angeln braucht..
> 
> Weil in keinem Bundesgesetz steht, dass man sowas zum Angeln braucht.
> Da muss nur das Tierschutzgesetz ohne Prüfung beachtet werden (von jedem Bürger bei allem Tun, auch bei Haustieren, Reiten, Kleintierzüchtern etc.).
> ...



Bildungsnotstand Deutschland !
Nur die nötigsten Handgriffe zur effektiven Ausübung ... Gesamtzusammenhänge und Umfeldbetrachtung unerwünscht: Globalerer Betrachtungen überlassen wir einer bestimmten aufgeklärten Schicht.

Wie armseelig wir uns inzwischen beruflich wie auch freizeitmäßig verkaufen ...

Achtung: Wir fallen vom Tellerrand des Tellers, den wir uns selbst immer kleiner definieren!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Auch vermisse ich in Deinem Vorschlag gewisse allgemeinbildende Punkte zur Gewässerökologie etc.


 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil in keinem Bundesgesetz steht, dass man sowas zum Angeln braucht.


 

Brauchen tut man es nicht, aber dennoch war das einer der wenigen Punkte, die mich am Lehrgang interessiert hätten, und das in meinem damals zarten Alter von 14 Jahren. Wohlgemerkt, "hätten"!
Denn wie das dann dargebracht wurde, war so dermaßen stinklangweilig...
Kann man alles auch ganz anders machen. Warum nicht rausgehen und mal praktisch am Gewässer Tests machen, Pflanzen und Tierchen bestimmen und so weiter. 
Stattdessen wird in den Lehrgängen der ganze Schmarrn mit den Prüfungsfragen durchgekaut. Man könnte einfach auch einen Katalog mit den Fragen rausgeben, mit dem Hinweis, die einfach auswendig zu lernen. Kapieren muss man da eh nichts, also macht es auch keinen Sinn, die Lehrgangszeit dadurch zu verschwenden, (ja, verschwenden!), dass man die ganze Theorie durchkaut.
Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die Lehrgänge durch entsprechende Ideen so gestaltet werden können, dass 95% der Teilnehmer eine Menge Spaß daran haben und auch gerne hingehen. 

Nur so, wie es momentan gehandhabt wird, ist es lächerlich. So, wie wenn man nur mithilfe von Laptop und Beamer ein Pilzseminar veranstalten und sich den Gang in den Wald erparen würde. 
Na dann Mahlzeit und hoffentlich bis morgen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Siehste Kohlmeise, daher ja mein Vorschlag zur Reform:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328


----------



## Boendall (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Brauchen tut man es nicht, aber dennoch war das einer der wenigen Punkte, die mich am Lehrgang interessiert hätten, und das in meinem damals zarten Alter von 14 Jahren. Wohlgemerkt, "hätten"!
> Denn wie das dann dargebracht wurde, war so dermaßen stinklangweilig...


 
Drum sehen viele den Kurs und die Prüfung als Hürde zum Angelschein



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Kann man alles auch ganz anders machen. Warum nicht rausgehen und mal praktisch am Gewässer Tests machen, Pflanzen und Tierchen bestimmen und so weiter.
> Stattdessen wird in den Lehrgängen der ganze Schmarrn mit den Prüfungsfragen durchgekaut. Man könnte einfach auch einen Katalog mit den Fragen rausgeben, mit dem Hinweis, die einfach auswendig zu lernen. Kapieren muss man da eh nichts, also macht es auch keinen Sinn, die Lehrgangszeit dadurch zu verschwenden, (ja, verschwenden!), dass man die ganze Theorie durchkaut.
> Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die Lehrgänge durch entsprechende Ideen so gestaltet werden können, dass 95% der Teilnehmer eine Menge Spaß daran haben und auch gerne hingehen.


 
Wäre eine geniale Alternative, könnte man ja spitze mit einer Praxiseinheit  verbinden.



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nur so, wie es momentan gehandhabt wird, ist es lächerlich. So, wie wenn man nur mithilfe von Laptop und Beamer ein Pilzseminar veranstalten und sich den Gang in den Wald erparen würde.
> Na dann Mahlzeit und hoffentlich bis morgen!


 
#6


----------



## Rotauge28 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

"_


Toni_1962 schrieb:



			Schade Thomas, dass Du dich zunehmend in Polemik verrennst ...

nur noch eins hierzu für alle Mitleser:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> _
> Thomas Aussage:
> "Du stellst also den Angler unter Generalverdacht (außer oben genannte  Gruppen, die ja keine Prüfung bracuhen), dass sie zu doof sind, sich die  Infos zu besorgen, um rechtskonform angeln zu gehen?"
> 
> ...


 _"


_Vielleicht würde eine hochschultaugliche Rechtschreibung / Grammatik für mehr Verständnis sorgen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nochmal:
Fischereirecht ins Ländersasche.

In vielen Bundesländern ist Angeln ohne Prüfung möglich..

Weil die einzig bundesgesetzliche Einschränkung das Tierschutzgesetz ist.


Das MUSS aber eh jeder beachten, ob beim Angeln oder sonst auch. Also fällt das als Argument für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung schon weg.

*Und mal ehrlich, sooo schwer ist das auch nicht, den Tierschutz beim Angeln zu beachten:*
Will ich einen Fisch mitnehmen, MUSS er (auch ohne jede Prüfung)  tierschutzgerecht getötet werden.

Will/muss ich ihn zurücksetzen, MUSS das (auch ohne Prüfung)  schnellstmöglich und schonend geschehen laut Tierschutzgesetz..

*Mehr ist aber schon nicht zu beachten.*



Dass es gut wäre, wenn sich Menschen darüberhinaus mit dem Angeln. Gewässerbiologie etc. beschäftigen würden, ist kein Thema.

Die Frage bleibt aber, warum das (landes)gesetzlich als (anerkannt sonnlose) Zwangsprüfung geschehen muss? Und man damit anerkannt, dass Fische praktisch den gleichen Status wie Säugetiere (siehe Peta: oder gar wie Menschen) geniessen sollen.

Es sind kaltblütige, auf Grund von Nerven- und Hirnaufbau im Gegensatz zu Säugetieren oder Menschen praktisch nicht empfindungsfähige Lebewesen. 

Das bedeutet:
*Mit Anstand und Respekt behandeln, aber nicht notwendigerweise gleich wie Säugetiere oder Menschen.*


Denn wer das verlangt, spielt wiederum solchen Leuten wie Peta in die Karten, die behaupten ALLE Tiere müssten die gleichen Rechte wie Menschen haben - und damit wäre das Angeln erledigt..

Und daher bin ich gegen *gesetzliche* Zwnagsprüfungen und Kurse..

Mein Vorschlag baiert auf dem einzigen Grund für Kurse:
Das Geld für die Kursausrichter (in den meisten Fällen ja Vereine)..


Und mit diesem Vorschlag wäre man auch aus der "Zwangsjacke", eine Prüfung aus tierschutzrechtlichene Gründen zu verlangen, wie das heute von VdSF und Gesetzgebern immer wieder propagiert wird - was am Ende, wie gesagt, auf ein komplettes Angelverbot rausläuft, wenn man das so akzeptieren würde..
Darüber sollte man sich klar sein..



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aus Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3080094&postcount=292 ):
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...

Der Vorschlag zur Reform:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Thomas,

dein Vorschlag ist eine gute Grundlage, die inhaltlich aus meiner Sicht ergänzungsbedürftig ist.
Prüfung muss auch nicht sein, da ja eine andere Art der qualifizierten Anerkennung vorliegt.

Alle dies habe ich ja in vielen meiner Beiträge deutlich angedacht.

Leider aber steht dein Vorschlag, nochmals mit dem Du nicht wesentlich von meinen Ideen abweichst oder anders ausgedrückt, fast gleich stehst, in vielen Punkten im Widerspruch oder in Konflikt zu anderen Aussagen im Thread.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Leider aber steht dein Vorschlag, nochmals mit dem Du nicht wesentlich von meinen Ideen abweichst oder anders ausgedrückt, fast gleich stehst, in vielen Punkten im Widerspruch oder in Konflikt zu anderen Aussagen im Thread.


???
Beispiel(e)??


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bildungsnotstand Deutschland !
> Nur die nötigsten Handgriffe zur effektiven Ausübung ... Gesamtzusammenhänge und Umfeldbetrachtung unerwünscht: Globalerer Betrachtungen überlassen wir einer bestimmten aufgeklärten Schicht.
> 
> Wie armseelig wir uns inzwischen beruflich wie auch freizeitmäßig verkaufen ...
> ...




Das könnte man als Beleidigung unserer Altvorderen, ich persönlich als Beleidigung meine Vaters, auffassen.

Die haben nie eine Prüfung gemacht. Denen hat keiner gezeigt, wie man einen Fisch " waidgerecht " tötet. Keiner hat vorgekaut, wie eine Angel zusammengebaut werden muss. 
Learning by doing und eine ordentliche Portion Respekt vor der Kreatur, ohne diese zu vermenschlichen. 

Nach Christi Geburt hat man in Deutschland ca. 1970 Jahre lang Fische gefangen ohne dass die Welt untergegangen ist. 
Aber seit ungefähr 40 Jahren muss man dafür geprüft werden ???

Wie armselig wichtig nehmen wir heute doch unser Hobby.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das könnte man als Beleidigung unserer Altvorderen, ich persönlich als Beleidigung meine Vaters, auffassen.
> 
> Die haben nie eine Prüfung gemacht. Denen hat keiner gezeigt, wie man einen Fisch " waidgerecht " tötet. Keiner hat vorgekaut, wie eine Angel zusammengebaut werden muss.
> Learning by doing und eine ordentliche Portion Respekt vor der Kreatur, ohne diese zu vermenschlichen.
> ...



Das ist rückwirkend keine Beleidung #h ...

damals war es anders. Das ist "damals".

Nur unterliegt eine moderne Gesellschaft einer sogenannten "Aufklärung" im Handeln; Gesamtzuhangenhänge, Umfeldbetrachtung, nennen wir es "Globalisierung im kleinsten", hat sich erst entwickelt.

"Prüfung", um es nochmals zu wiederholen, braucht es nicht, es kann, soll, und wird durch eine ander Art der qualifizierten Anerkennung ersetzt; auch das ist bereits eine Tendenz in vielen Bereichen; und irgendwann war es auch "damals" .


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> und wird durch eine ander Art der qualifizierten Anerkennung ersetzt;


Siehe oben:
*Es braucht KEINERLEI "qualifizierte Anerkennung"..*
Weder rechtlich, noch aus Tierschutzgründen!!!

Denn das bestärkt dann nur die Argumentation der PETA-Leute..

Also *DARF* es keine "qualifizierte Anerkennung" aus Tierschutzgründen als gesetzliche Grundlage zum Angeln geben..

Das *KANN* argumentativ NUR aus dem Grund der Kohle für die Vereine gefordert werden (wie von mir)! 

Und ansonsten *MUSS jeder Angler*, der weiterhin angeln will, *GEGEN JEDE* über die gesetzlich notwendigen Beschränkungen hinausreichende Zulassungsbedingung - sofern aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen - kämpfen!!

Und am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn das auch die Verbände, respektive der zukünftig vielleicht gemeinsame Verband, sich das auch so auf die Fahnen schreiben würden...

*Denn das ist eine angelpolitische Grundsatzfrage..*

Und wenn wir da den fehlgeleiteten Schützern und spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektieren in ihrer Argumentation recht geben, indem wir die Fische auf Säugetierniveau heben, brauchen wir uns später mal nicht zu wundern, wenn aus diesen Gründen dann das Angeln komplett abgeschafft wird.

*WEHRET DEN (leider schon gemachten) ANFÄNGEN!!!*



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aus Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3080094&postcount=292 ):
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...

*Der Vorschlag zur Reform* (nicht aus "tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen", sondern nur damit die Vereine weiter die Kohle haben können):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Prüfung", um es nochmals zu wiederholen, braucht es nicht, es kann, soll, und wird durch eine ander Art der qualifizierten Anerkennung ersetzt; auch das ist bereits eine Tendenz in vielen Bereichen; und irgendwann war es auch "damals" .



Ganz genau. Diese " andere Art " der Qualifikation nennt man " Erfahrung ". Und die kann man in keinem Kurs der Welt erlangen. 

Die Krux ist jedoch, dass viele glauben, durch eine Prüfung und/oder einen Kurs " erfahren " zu sein. Und das kann durchaus ein Hinderniss sein, seinen Horizont zu erweitern. 
Es kann verhindern, sein eigenes Handeln regelmäßig zu überdenken und ggfs. anzupassen und entlässt den Menschen aus der Eigenverantwortung.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Krux ist jedoch, dass viele glauben, durch eine Prüfung und/oder einen Kurs " erfahren " zu sein.


 

Aber ein Lehgang unter "Gleichgesinnten" kann, insofern er gut gemacht ist, auch sensibilisieren. Es ist halt nicht mehr so wie füher, dass der Opa es dem Sohn gelernt hat  und der wieder seinem Sohn...

Heute sind die Motivationen doch oftmals ganz andere. 
Da gehen 40-jährige das erste Mal fischen, manche wollen einen neuen "Sport" ausprobieren, andere denken wieder ganz anders...

Ein wenig Grundwissen über die Zusammenhänge rund um "das Wasser" können nicht schaden, so kann man vielleicht auch manche Aussagen wie "die sch... Waller fressen alles leer", "die Drecksbiber gehören sich alle abgeschlachtet" und ähnliche Gebildetheiten schon mal von vornherein abfedern. Wenn natürlich der Kursleiter auch zu der Sorte "Hauptsache, wir fangen unsere Karpfen" gehört, ist das vergebliche Liebesmüh. 

Von meiner Seite aus ein PRO für einen verpflichtenden Lehrgang ohne Prüfung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Von meiner Seite aus ein PRO für einen verpflichtenden Lehrgang ohne Prüfung.


Sofern klar kommuniziert wird, dass das nur aus Gründen der Kohle für die Vereine gemacht wird, ja, genau mein Vorschlag...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aus Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3082500&postcount=346 ):
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...

*Der Vorschlag zur Reform* (nicht aus "tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen", sondern nur damit die Vereine weiter die Kohle haben können):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Gut Thomas, lassen wir zwei es nun dabei zumindest meinerseits.

Dein "es geht um Kohle" ist ein "Totschlagargument", das allem eine Sinnhaftigkeit raubt.

Auch wenn ich mich nun wiederhole:
Meiner Erfahrung nach fehlen Angeboten wie Lehrgänge, Schulungen usw. die Ernsthaftigkeit im engen wie auch weiteren Sinne seitens der Nachfrage, wenn nicht irgendeine Form der qualifizierten Form einer Anerkennung, das kann ja mit weiteren Rechten verknüpft sein oder auch die Möglichkeit für persönliche Vorteile, vorliegt. Angeboten, denen man keine dieser q.A. zuordnen, laufen aus ... tägl. berufliche Praxis 
... dazu werde ich mich nicht mehr äußern, da ja oft genug hier gesagt.

Die Frage ist also grundlegend: Lehrgang JA oder NEIN; ein JA jedoch impliziert für mich obiges.

Auf das PETA Argument gehe ich nicht weiter ein, da sich für mich eine radikale Gruppe außerhalb einer Diskussion stellt.
Ich erlebe dies wöchentlich mit politisch und wirtschaftlich radikalen Gruppen ...die vereinahmen alles, was man sagt, also auch mein Hüh und mein HOTT ... offene Strategie gegen diese Gruppen: bewußt und souverän übergehen und ignorieren mit der Kompetenz mehr als, jetzt im übertragenem Sinne, nur die reine Ausübung der Tätigkleit zu kennen ...

Aber ein Kontra in der These, eine Antithese, möchte ich doch geben:

Wer nur die reine Ausübung des Angelns kennt und nicht die Zusammenhänge mit Umwelt/Ökologie unterstützt PETA

Und so hoffe ich für mich als persönlichen Schlusspunkt hier auf einen Zugang zum Angeln über einen reformierten Lehrgang, der Ernsthaftigkeit impliziert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nur die reine Ausübung des Angelns kennt und nicht die Zusammenhänge mit Umwelt/Ökologie unterstützt PETA


Gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht, aber nur insofern, das diess von Angelgegnern  publizistisch ausgeschlachtet werden könnte, nicht aus faktischen Gründen..

Aber Bildung ist nun mal ein Recht, und keine Pflicht..

Kann man auch bedauern..

Fakt ist aber eben auch, wenn man den Kniefall vor den Schützern (beileibe nicht nur Peta) macht und deren Argumentationen anerkennt (das empfinden von Fischen mit dem von Säugetieren oder gar Menschen gleichzusetzen) und daraus ableitet, das Angeln aus Tierschutzgründen über das gesetzlich notwendige hinaus möglichst schwer machen zu müssen, dann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn das Angeln dann mal komplett verboten oder noch weiter unsinnig eingeschränkt wird.

*Daher ist das, wie oben geschrieben, eine angelpolitische Grundsatzfrage..*




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aus Posting 292 ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3082500&postcount=346 ):
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*

Nicht willentlich, damit auch das klar ist (das traue ich selbst Verbandsfunktionären dann doch nicht zu), aber leider eben faktisch...

*Der Vorschlag zur Reform* (nicht aus "tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen", sondern nur damit die Vereine weiter die Kohle haben können):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328


----------



## Boendall (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber ein Kontra in der These, eine Antithese, möchte ich doch geben:
> 
> Wer nur die reine Ausübung des Angelns kennt und nicht die Zusammenhänge mit Umwelt/Ökologie unterstützt PETA


 
|kopfkrat
Ist für mich nicht nach zu vollziehen.
Ob sich jetzt ein Angler mit Zusammenhängen der Umwelt/Ökologie auskennt oder nicht ist doch egal, solange er seine Fische erkennt und respektvoll behandelt.

Ich finde es zwar recht stumpf, aber für den Angelvorgang an sich (Rute auswerfen, Fisch raus oder eben nicht) braucht man die Zusammenhänge nicht kennen.

Wenn es jemanden nicht interessiert, wird er diese Zusammenhänge auch nur für die Prüfung lernen und dann links liegen lassen.

Ich will nicht behaupten, man soll sich mit seiner Umgebung nicht auseinandersetzen, aber entweder es interessiert jemanden wie die Natur "funktioniert" oder es interessiert einen nicht. Da wird ein Zettel Papier auch kein Interesse wecken, zwangsinteressieren lassen sich die wenigsten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Aber ein Lehgang unter "Gleichgesinnten" kann, insofern er gut gemacht ist, auch sensibilisieren. Es ist halt nicht mehr so wie füher, dass der Opa es dem Sohn gelernt hat  und der wieder seinem Sohn...
> 
> Heute sind die Motivationen doch oftmals ganz andere.
> Da gehen 40-jährige das erste Mal fischen, manche wollen einen neuen "Sport" ausprobieren, andere denken wieder ganz anders...
> ...




Aber genau das kommt doch von "geprüften" Anglern. |kopfkrat

Gegenargumente dazu kommen in erster Linie von alten, erfahrenen Hasen. Eben jenen, die in Ihrer Jugend problemlos angeln konnten, resp. die ein hohes Eigeninteresse am Angeln und allem was damit zusammenhängt haben.

Ich würde mir, genau wie Du, wünschen dass jeder Angler versteht, warum man keine Streifenbarsche oder Welse aussetzt, oder warum der Wels hier fehl am Platz ist, dort aber seinen festen Platz hat.

Aber denkst Du wirklich, das lässt sich in einem Kurs vermitteln ? Denk an Dein Beispiel mit Felchen und Seeforellenbesatz in der Talsperre, wobei das sicherlich noch ein harmloses Beispiel ist. Alles ungeprüfte Angler ??

Nö, da liegt die Kuh woanders begraben. 

Heute werden die Menschen durch Bestimmungen und Beschränkungen sehr stark von der Natur ausgeschlossen. Unterhaltungselektronik und allgemeine Stubenhockerträgheit tun ihr übriges dazu. 

Und ich halte es für eminent wichtig, dass jedermann und vor allem Kinder einen einfachen und für jeden ohne große Hürden begehbaren Weg zum Angeln und somit in die Natur gezeigt bekommen.

Und selbst wenn daduch ein paar Fische abreißen oder nicht ganz waidgerecht getötet werden, so what ?

Es sind nur ein paar Fische und ziemlich sicher auch nicht mehr, als heute mit Prüfung. 

Es steht weder zu befürchten, dass die Gewässer leergefischt, noch dass einzelne Arten ausgerottet werden.
Aber jeder Mensch, der durch bürokratische Hürden vom Angeln abgehalten wird und es vielleicht nie für sich entdeckt, ist für eine Selbsterfahrung und den damit hoffentlich verbundenen Umdenkprozess verloren. 

So wie die meißten Nichtangler, die ohne das geringste Verständniss für die Natur und deren Zusammenhänge durchs Leben stolpern und sich beim Sonntagsspaziergang freuen, weil das drüsige Springkraut so schön blüht.


----------



## Hilde (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Thomas,

ich muss gestehen, wenn man sich auf Deine Argumentation einlässt, kommt man doch gewaltig ins Grübeln.
So abwegig ist der Gedanke tatsächlich gar nicht und je mehr ich darüber nachdenke desto sympathischer wird er mir.

Jawohl, weg mit den alten Zöpfen!
Dann werfen wir das Nachtangelverbot in B-W noch hinterher und haben statt einen gleich zwei Schritte gemacht #6


Praktisch denken und auch so handeln, Taten sprechen lauter als Worte. 

Nur - das Holz, das da auf Funktionärsebene gebohrt werden muss ist dick, sehr dick.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das freut mich wirklich Hilde, wenn meine Argumente die Leute ins nachdenken bringen;-))

Je mehr, desto besser..

Und dass Du das auch zugeben kannst, ist echt klasse!!!!

Und je mehr sich dann auch wirklich rühren und sich von Vereinen, Verbänden und Politik  nicht mehr einfach alles gefallen lassen, umso noch besser!!




> Nur - das Holz, das da auf Funktionärsebene gebohrt werden muss ist dick, sehr dick.


Wir haben langlebige Bohrer....
;-)))




> Dann werfen wir das Nachtangelverbot in B-W noch hinterher und haben statt einen gleich zwei Schritte gemacht


Auch da sind wir dran, wobei die "Angler"verbände bei uns ja FÜR das Nachtangelverbot sind.. ;-)
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nachdem die erste Antwort auf unsren offenen Brief gekommen ist, kann man konstatieren, dass es zumindest einen anglerfreundlichen Verband in Deutschland gibt, auch was die Frage nach Prüfungen anbelangt (siehe Frage und Antwort 2.2. ):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3097569&postcount=57


----------



## Norbi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin@All
Ich habe diesbezüglich mal eine Frage was die Sportfischerprüfung
angeht.Meiner Meinung nach wird Angeln nicht als Sport anerkannt.Liege ich da richtig,oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hat nix mit dem  Thema zu tun, daher nur kurze Antwort:
Sport"fischer" oder "Angel"fischer dient nur zur Unterscheidung von "Berufs"fischer und hat nix mit "Anerkennung als Sportler" durch wen auch immer zu tun..


----------



## Bassey (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich lernte all das, was man zum Angeln in der Praxis wissen sollte bei meinem Vater von klein auf... In der großen "Theorie" mit 12 jahren, etlichen Pflichtstunden und praktischer Prüfung beim Ordnungsamt wurde uns PRAKTISCH nichts beigebracht... War bei mir auch nicht nötig, mit 8 konnte ich meinen Anglerknoten, laß soviel in geschenkten Blinkerheften, dass ich sogar meinem Vater im Alter von 10 die Haarmontake für´s Karpfenangeln beibrachte und zu guter letzt entwarf ich mit 12 eigene Wallerhölzer von denen mein Vater, welcher sie dann nachbaute heute noch einige benutzt... Früher war die ganze Theorie wie Wasser und ich war der Schwamm... Ich bin stolz darauf, dass mein Vater mich soviel lehrte! Die Theorie habe ich dann auch selbst hinbekommen und meinen Angelschein sogar selbst bezahlt (Ferienarbeiten beim Nachbarn, Tapeten abmachen u.s.w.)... Mein Vater hat mich nur noch 2 mal die Woche nach Bad Homburg fahren müssen für die Theorie...

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie heute in Hessen die Angelprüfung und alles drum herum aussieht... Aber hey... man sollte vielleicht auch mal Praxis einführen und dafür einiges aus der Theorie rausnehmen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Aber hey... man sollte vielleicht auch mal Praxis einführen und dafür einiges aus der Theorie rausnehmen



Guck mal hier:
*Der Vorschlag zur Reform* (nicht aus "tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen", sondern nur damit die Vereine weiter die Kohle haben können):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328


----------



## Sneep (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo, 

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren noch einmal an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang als Beobachter teilgenommen. 
Man wollte mich als Ausbilder gewinnen.

Was mir in Erinnerung geblieben ist, ist ein Ausbilder, der vorne am Pult erklärt, zu welcher Tierfamilie eine Karpfenlaus gehört und dem Lehrgang, der nur eines wissen will, ist a, b oder c die richtige Antwort. 

Das Ausbildungsgerät war vor allem bei den Schnurstärken völlig überdimensioniert. Selbst der Ausbilder meinte, dass sei nur für die Prüfung, später solle man dann selbstverständlich feiner fischen. 

Bei der Fischerkennung werden nicht die Fische erlernt, sondern die Fischbilder.

Letztendlich wollen die Teilnehmer in der Mehrheit nichts lernen, sondern die Prüfung bestehen. 

Die Verbände profitieren ganz erheblich von den Kursgebühren. Wenn man bedenkt, was an Kosten anfällt, sind die Gebühren happig. Wenn es die Kursgebühren nicht gäbe, müsste man das auf den Beitrag der Mitglieder umlegen, ......die dürfen aber wählen.

Trotzdem bin ich nicht für die Abschaffung der Prüfung, wohl aber für eine Beschränkung auf das Wesentliche.

Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Staates dem Angler zu zeigen wie man Fische fängt. Wenn er das lernen möchte, gibt es da Möglichkeiten. Wenn er es nicht lernt, fängt er nichts. Das ist dann aber sein  Problem.

Es sollte eine Prüfung geben, in der Fischerkennung, Fischereigesetz und LVO  sowie die Grundlagen waidgerechten Fischens abgefragt werden.

Das ist weiterhin bitter nötig. 
Wer das bezweifelt, bracht nur mal her im AB zu stöbern.|supergri

Dann weiß er möglicherweise nicht, wie viele Eier ein Karpfen ablaicht, aber er kann einen Lachs von einer Regenbogenforelle unterscheiden. 

Kein schlechter Tausch wie ich meine.

SNEEp


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Guck mal hier:
*Der Vorschlag zur Reform* (nicht aus "tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen", sondern nur damit die Vereine weiter die Kohle haben können):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328


----------



## Sneep (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,

ich hab da reingeschaut und sage mal, es geht in die richtige Richtung. 

Ein guter Ansatz ist die Aufspaltung des Lehrgangs in verschiedene Elemente. 

Außer dem Grundlehrgang, macht jeder nur das an Ausbildung, was ihm fehlt.

Mein Ansatz geht aber weiter.

Ich würde in einen Pflichtteil nur die Bestimmungen Fischerkennung und Waidgerechtigkeit ausbilden.

Das Erlernen des Angelns selbst findet hier nicht statt. 

Das wäre dann eine Aufgabe für die Vereine. 

Den Grundlehrgang mit  den gesetzlichen Grundlagen kann man den Verein überlasen. 

Es ist aber eine Schnapsidee, den Vereinen das Abnehmen der Prüfung zu gestatten.

Das wird sofort eine  Erosion der Qualität auslösen. 

Dann werden einige Vereine diese Prüfung zur Farce verkommen lassen. 

Wer die Anforderungen am meisten herunter schraubt, hat den meisten Zulauf.

Also Grundlehrgang Gesetze und Waidgerechtigkeit usw.

Ausbilden darf jeder, am Ende Prüfung durch eine staatliche Einrichtung, mindestens aber durch die Landesverbände .

Es kann nicht sein, das derjenige der ausbildet auch prüft.

Wenn das in die Vereine gegeben wird, ist der Vetternwirtschaft und den Gefälligkeitsbescheinigungen Tür und Tor geöffnet.

Dann können Vereine und Verband vereinheitlichte Kurse zum erlernen des Angelns selbst anbieten. Die Teilnahme ist freiwillig.

Ob jemand teilnimmt, muss er selbst entcheiden.

Jeder ist verpflichtet die grundlegenden Vorschriften zu kennen, es gibt aber keine Verpflichtung zum guten und erfolgreichen Fischen. Wenn jemand nicht angeln kann, schadet er damit niemanden außer vielleicht sich selbst.

Damit ist das Privatsache und der Staat braucht dem angehenden Angler nicht die Knoten zu erklären.

Das ist das Gleiche, als ob ich bei der Führerscheinprüfung zeigen muss, dass ich mein Auto richtig waschen kann.   


SNEEP


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Es ist aber eine Schnapsidee, den Vereinen das Abnehmen der Prüfung zu gestatten.


Das will ich auch nicht - ich will die Prüfung abschaffen ;-))

Es ginbt keinen einzigen Grund für Prüfunge noder Kurse ausser dem Geld, das damit zu verdienen ist.



> Ich würde in einen Pflichtteil nur die Bestimmungen Fischerkennung und Waidgerechtigkeit ausbilden.


Wie willst Du z. B. Waidgerechtigkeit "prüfen"?
Anstand und Respekt kregt man von den Eltern mit, aber nicht in einem Kurs und kann sie schon gar nicht abprüfen. Waidgerechtigkjeit ist zude mkein festgeschriebener Begriff, der das "waidgerechte Tun" auch genau definiert.

Und Fischerkennung kann man zwar an Hand von Bildern prüfen, die notwendige schnelle Unterscheidung aber erst in der Praxis - macht also auch keinen Sinn..

Zude muss man sich da einfach mal klarmachen, dass je nachdem in welchem Bundesland man wohnt, da mit mehr als nur zweierlei Maß gemessen wird...

Während es Bundesländer gibt, die eine sehr strenge und umfangreiche (dennoch praxisfremde und sinnlose) Prüfung haben, gibt es andere in denen Du die Prüfung durch ankreuzen in ein paar Minuten durch hast.

Bedeutet das, dass Baden-Württemberger oder Bayern deutlich schlechtere Menschen sein müssen als Thüringer oder Schleswig Holsteiner, da dort deutlich strenger geprüft wird???

Noch lachhafter wird das Ganze wenn man dran denkt, dass aber auch Thüringer oder Schleswig Holsteiner mit deutlich einfacherer Prüfung in Baden-Württemberg oder Bayern ganz legal angeln dürfen..

Durch die Föderalismusreform muss ja in jedem Bundesland auch der Schein eines anderen anerkannt werden.

Nocht interessanter sind die ganzen Ausnahmen für Diplomaten samt Familien, Behinderte, ausländische Touristen und, und, und...

Alles bessere Menschen als wir Einheimischen, weil die ohne Prüfung angeln dürfen??

Oder nochmal:
Prüfung ist sinn- und zwecklos!

Das anbieten von Praxiskursen wie von mir vorgeschlagen macht zumindest finanziell für die Anbieter Sinn..



*Der Vorschlag zur Reform* (nicht aus "tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen", sondern nur damit die Vereine weiter die Kohle haben können):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328


----------



## PB57 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Guck mal hier:
> *Der Vorschlag zur Reform* (nicht aus "tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen", sondern nur damit die Vereine weiter die Kohle haben können):
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328



Hi,

genau in dieser Art stelle ich mir das auch vor, habe den Beitrag eben gelesen und würde das genauso "unterschreiben"!

Ich persönlich denke auch ,das das alles nur reine Geldmacherei ist.
Eine Nachfrage beim Fischereiverband Saar, bei der ich wissen wollte wo  und wie ich als Deutscher mit Wohnsitz im Ausland die Fischerprüfung machen kann,  wurde vom Verband einfach mit "brauchen sie nicht, gehen sie ins nächste  Rathaus und kaufen sie sich einen" beantwortet.

Um den Fischereischein für Saarland und Rheinland/Pfalz zu bekommen benötige ich nur ein Passbild und einen Wohnsitznachweis.Damit maschiere ich ins nächste Rathaus in Deutschland , lege 10 bzw 50€ für den Fünf-Jahresschein auf den Tisch und darf dann in Deutschland (Gewässer-Tageskarte etc. vorrausgesetzt ) angeln.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				PB57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich denke auch ,das das alles nur reine Geldmacherei ist.


*Es ist grundsätzlich aber überhaupt nichts dagegen zu sagen, Geld damit zu machen.*

Überwiegend werden solche Kurse ja von Vereinen/Verbänden abgehalten, bei einigen ist es ein nicht zu unterschätzender Anteil an der Finanzierung.

Daraus resultiert ja auch mein Vorschlag, indem ich ja auch extra schreibe, dass ich den nur mache, um diesen Vereinen/Verbänden das Geld nicht zu nehmen.

*Denn weder faktisch noch bundesrechtlich gibt es in meinen Augen einen Grund für eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs.*

*1.: *
Die Zahl der Angler am Gewässer muss nicht durch den Gesetzgeber durch Prüfungen reguliert werden, das macht der Gewässerbesitzer durch Kartenausgabe.

*2.:*
Das gleiche gilt für Fischentnahme (weil da ja bei vielen der Fischneid durchkommt):
Auch das hat der Gewässerbesitzer zu regeln, in dem er die Fangbegrenzungen der Ausgabe von Karten und dem Bestand anpasst (muss eh jeder heute schon....).

*3.:*
Bundesrechtliche Gründe gibt es auch keine (auch nicht das Tierschutzgesetz von wegen Sachkunde), das beweisen die ganzen Ausnahmen, wo heute schon Angeln ohne Prüfung möglich ist (prüfungfreies Friedfischangeln Brandenurg, Touristenangelscheine (in Thüringen auch für Thüringer, dazu verlängerbar), Diplomatenfamilien, ausländische Touristen, Behinderte etc..).

*4.:*
Signifikante Änderungen/Nachteile hinsichtlich Gesetzesverstößen (sowohl Tierschuztgesetz wie auch Fischererecht) konnten trotz prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg nicht nachgewiesen werdenn - also ist das Argument schon alleine durch die Praxis widerlegt.

Dass dort im Nachhinein aber viele der ehemals "prüfungsfreien" dann die Prüfung machen um auch Raubfische angeln zu können, zeigt einfach, dass durch einen unbürokratischen Zugang zum Angeln die Zahl der Angler erhöht werden kann.

*5.:*
Über Angler sollten sich die Verbände aber freuen (mehr Angler - mehr Gewicht in der Politik), genauso wie die Vereine (mehr Angler, mehr Geld)...... 

*6.:*
Und nicht zuletzt sole sich der der Bundeswirtschaftsminister freuen:
Die knapp 2 Millionen Angler, die pro Jahr in Deutschland momentan angeln, machen einen volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz von 6,4 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr.

Wenn nur ein Teil derer, die laut Allensbach Interesse am Angeln hätten, dazu kommen würde, kann man sich das leicht ausrechnen:
Allensbach nennt da 5,08 Millionen Menschen, die grundsätzlich Interesse am Angelnm hätten.

Arlinghaus kommt mit anderen Berechnungsmethoden auf andere Zahlen, und spricht von 3,36 Millionen jährlich aktiver Angler (mindetens 1mal pro Jahr angeln) und 0,51 Millionen inaktiver..




Wenn man also eigentlich bundesweit nur Gutes für die Anglerschfaft insgesamt durch möglichst einfachen Zugang zum Angeln erreichen kann (wie gesagt, die persönlichen Ängste von zu viel Leuten am Wasser und Fischneid etc. mal aussen vor gelassen); *dann gibt es keinerlei faktischen oder bundesrechtlichen Grund für eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs.*

Was überbleibt, ist der oben genannte Aspekt des Geldverdienens am Kurs, und nur deswegen ja auch mein Vorschlag:

*Der Vorschlag zur Reform* (nicht aus "tierschutzrechtlichen  oder sonstigen Gründen", sondern nur damit die Vereine weiter die Kohle haben können):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So, manchmal dauert es zwar etwas länger - aber was länge währt wird dann auch endlich gut.

Ich hatte ja schon mehrfach geschrieben, dass nach Telefonaten mit der Behörde seit Einführung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns daraus nicht nur keine Nachteile entstanden sind, sondern im Gegenteil Vorteile.

Wir haben nun auf unser Fragen die Antworten der Behörde in Brandenburg bekommen:


> zu 1.) Eine getrennte Erfassung von Fischereiabgabemarken für "Friedfischangler" gegenüber den Anglern mit Fischereischein ist nicht praktikabel und wird deshalb nicht gemacht. Wir haben also nur eine Zahl, die der erworbenen Fischereiabgabemarken insgesamt für alle Angler und auch Berufsfischer. (Letztere sind allerdings anzahlmäßig im Land sowieso bekannt.)
> Seit dem Jahr 2007 ist die Anzahl der von Anglern erworbenen Fischereiabgabemarken kontinuierlich und mit einer jährlichen Steigerung von ca. 20 % gestiegen. Also ein deutlicher Zuwachs an Anglern.
> 
> zu 2.) Seit Beginn 2008 bis Ende 2009 stieg die Anzahl der Personen (und das ist bemerkenswert), die eine Anglerprüfung abgelegt haben, um ca. 25 %!
> ...


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So richtig viel geben die Antworten ja nicht her.

Es haben mehr Leute Anglerprüfung gemacht, weil es mehr Möglichkeiten den Schein zu erwerben. (Dem Land Brandenburg scheint die Sportfischerprüfung ja nicht unsinnig zu sein, sonst würden sie diese Möglichkeiten den Schein zu erlangen kaum vergrößern.)


> da wir im Jahr 2008 mit Änderung der Anglerprüfungs-VO die Berechtigung zur Durchführung von Anglerprüfungen neben den unteren Fischereibehörden auch an natürliche und juristische Personen des Privatrechts vergeben haben.


Ist dann also auch klar, dass mehr Fischereiabgabemarken verkauft wurden.



> 3.) Eine gesonderte Statistik für Ordnungwidrigkeiten oder Straftaten von Personen ohne Fischereischein gibt es nicht. Insofern ist es mir nicht möglich, Ihre Frage zu beantworten.
> Allgemein läßt sich aber sagen: Ein deutlicher Zuwachs an "Problemen", hervorgerufen durch die Friedfischangler ohne Fischereischein, ist nicht zu verzeichnen.


Da steckt ja nun auch nichts Konkretes drin. "Allgemein", nicht "deutlich" ... nun ja. 
Beim Friedfischangeln kann man ja eh nicht so viel falsch machen wie beim Raubfischangeln (lebender Köfi, geschützte Art als Köfi, untermaßiger Fisch als Köfi, Köderfischhalterung im Eimer, fremde Köfi ins Gewässer einbringen, Spinnangeln und nebenbei mit Grundrute angeln etc.)
Also hätten die Probleme eigentlich abnehmen müssen (insofern sich die Nichtgeprüften genauso verhalten wie die geprüften).

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> So richtig viel geben die Antworten ja nicht her.


Ist schlicht um einiges deutlicher, als Du das wahrnimmst:


			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> (Dem Land Brandenburg scheint die Sportfischerprüfung ja nicht unsinnig zu sein, sonst würden sie diese Möglichkeiten den Schein zu erlangen kaum vergrößern.)


Doch, aber in den Gesprächen vor der Gesezgebung mit dem DAV (der VDSF verweigerte sich diesen Gesprächen wegen der gewollten Abschaffung der Prüfung) kam man gegen den eigentlichen Wunsch des Gesetzgebers zur Übereinkunft, dass ein kompletter Verzicht auf die Prüfung zu früh wäre und man sich deswegen am alten "DDR-Modell" orientieren sollte, das ja praktisch der jetzigen Regelung entspricht. 
*Dem stimmten übrigens auch die Naturschutzverbände zu (nur halt der VDFS nicht...)!*



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> > da wir im Jahr 2008 mit Änderung der Anglerprüfungs-VO die Berechtigung zur Durchführung von Anglerprüfungen neben den unteren Fischereibehörden auch an natürliche und juristische Personen des Privatrechts vergeben haben.
> 
> 
> Ist dann also auch klar, dass mehr Fischereiabgabemarken verkauft wurden.


Hat nix miteinander zu tun.
Es gibt MEHR Prüfungen, weil jetzt nicht nur die untere Behörde das abnehmen darf (siehe oben: 25%), sondern auch "natürliche und juristische Personen des Privatrechts ".

Und es gibt aber auch insgesamt mehr Angler (mit UND ohne Prüfung, mit Fischereiabgabemarken), jährlich 20%.

Sind zwei Paar Stiefel und es lässt sich daraus ableiten, dass durch das prüfungsfreie Friedfischangeln aber insgesamt prozentual mehr Leute die Prüfung machen (25%) als es insgesamt mehr Angler gibt (20%).....




			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Also hätten die Probleme eigentlich abnehmen müssen (insofern sich die Nichtgeprüften genauso verhalten wie die geprüften).


Bei einer Zunahme der Angler um *über 20% jährlich!!* ist eher weniger wahrscheinlich, dass da dann insgesamt in absoluten Zahlen weniger Probleme auftreten.

Bei einer jährlichen Zunahme der Autofahrer um 20%!! gäbe es garantiert auch mehr Unfälle in absoluten Zahlen..

Interessanter ist da schlicht, dass das überall vorkommende schwarze Schafe sind (denen eh das Angeln dann verboten gehört, ob mit oder ohne Prüfung), aber eben gerade 
*KEIN!!!* 
_"deutlicher Zuwachs an "Problemen", hervorgerufen durch die Friedfischangler ohne Fischereischein" zu verzeichnen ist.._

Klare, eindeutige Aussagen...


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt MEHR Prüfungen, weil jetzt nicht nur die untere Behröde das abnehmen darf (siehe oben: 25%)


Genau das sag ich doch!


			
				dEmO schrieb:
			
		

> Es haben *mehr* Leute Anglerprüfung gemacht, weil es *mehr Möglichkeiten* den Schein zu erwerben.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es gibt aber auch insgesamt mehr Angler (ohne Prüfung, mit Fischereiabgabemarken), jährlich 20%.
> 
> Sind zwei Paar Stiefel...


Steht doch nirgendwo, dass die 20 % ohne Prüfung sind ;+. Die 20% mehr Fischereiabgabemarken resultieren teilweise daraus, dass 25% mehr Prüfung gemacht haben und diese eine Marke holen. Dann natürlich noch die Angler, die schon länger geprüft sind, aber sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer vorher keine Marke geholt haben, und natürlich noch der Teil der ungeprüften Angler, deren Anteil uns ja verheimlicht wird, da er *nicht praktikabel* ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei einer Zunahme der Angler um über 20% jährlich ist eher weniger wahrscheinlich, dass da dann insgesamt weniger Probleme auftreten.


Hab da *verhältnismäßig* vergessen  ... schon klar.

*Kein deutlicher Zuwachs* ist nicht eindeutig. Wenn jemand sagt, nur 3.6% Zuwachs .. das ist eindeutig! Kein deutlicher Zuwachs .. tja .. in welcher Größenordnung 1% 5% 20% .... wer weiß? Da hat jeder individuelle Ansichten.

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Pro Jahr: 20% Angler (mit *und *ohne Prüfung) mehr

Pro Jahr aber auch: 25% mehr Prüfungen.

Also steigt durch das Modell die im Verhältnis Zahl der geprüften Angler  stärker als die der Angler insgesamt..




> *Kein deutlicher Zuwachs* ist nicht eindeutig. Wenn jemand sagt, nur 3.6% Zuwachs .. das ist eindeutig! Kein deutlicher Zuwachs .. tja .. in welcher Größenordnung 1% 5% 20% .... wer weiß? Da hat jeder individuelle Ansichten.


Wenn nicht einmal die Behörde da größere Probleme erkennt oder hat, mach ich mir sicher keine draus.
Wenn es da massivere Probleme gäbe, würden die das dann ja auch ändern (müssen).

Dewegen gibts ja das Monitoring..

Ich bin ja froh, dass es in Deutschland auch anglerfreundliche Gesetzgeber und Behörden gibt, und nicht nur welche, die uns Anglern nur Probleme machen, wo eigentlich keine sind oder sein müssten(Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, Saarland etc..), wie ja Brandenburg beweist in der Praxis...


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pro Jahr: 20% Angler (mit *und *ohne Prüfung) mehr
> 
> Pro Jahr aber auch: 25% mehr Prüfungen.
> 
> Also steigt durch das Modell die im Verhältnis Zahl der geprüften Angler  stärker als die der Angler insgesamt..



*Stimmt nicht.* Das kannst du aus diesen Zahlen überhaupt nicht ableiten, auch wenn du gerne mal Fakten aus "nichts" ableitest. Bei Zahlen klappt das nicht so einfach. :b

Bsp. extra für dich:

2009: (7600+400=) 8000 Angler geprüft, 2000 ungeprüft 
(400 Angler hatten Prüfung gemacht)
Verhältnis (Angeler_Prüf zu Angler_Ges) 4 : 5 (80%)

2010: 20% mehr Angler -> also 10000 + 2000 Angler
         25% mehr Prüflinge = 500 Prüflinge

2000 Angler - 500 Prüflinge = 1500 Nichtprüflinge
= 8000 + 500 Angler_Prüf, 2000 + 1500 Nichtprüflinge
Verhältnis (Angler_Prüf zu Angler_Ges)  17 : 24 (70.83%)

Das Verhältnis der Zahl der gepr. Angler im Vergleich zu den Gesamtanglern sinkt! Vorher 80% .. jetzt knapp 70%.

Mit anderen angenommenen Zahlen, kommst du natürlich auf andere Ergebnisse. Was ich damit sagen will:

Dass man aus diesen herausgepickten Zahlen-Fragmenten, die man hier öfters mal serviert bekommt, im seltensten Falle auch nur eine logische Schlussfolgerung ziehen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Das Verhältnis der Zahl der gepr. Angler im Vergleich zu den Gesamtanglern sinkt! Vorher 80% .. jetzt knapp 70%.


Und?

Wenn sowohl die Zahl der Angler wie auch die der Prüfungen in absoluten Zahlen steigt (egal in welchem Verhältnis), habe ich nix dagegen...

Warum auch?

Der Fakt ist schlicht, dass Brandenburg mit diesem anglerfreundlicheren Modell zufrieden ist und nicht nur keine Nachteile, sondern Vorteile sieht.

Soweit ich weiss, hat man eine über die Jahre hinweg bundesweite Zunahme der Angler bisher um ca. 2% jährlich gehabt..

Wenn Brandenburg dann seit Einführung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns auf 20%  Zuwachs jährlich kommt, kommt das sicherlich nicht daher, dass das anglerunfreundlich wäre - vielleicht "verbandsunfreundlicher", das mag sein.....

Und - wie gesagt - auch die Naturschutzverbände habem dem allem zugestimmt - nur halt der VDSF nicht...

Da müsste nach den positiven Erfahrungen also JEDER Anglerverband, der etwas FÜR Angler tun will, auch in seinem jeweiligen Bundesland für so ein Modell kämpfen..

Oder sich fragen lassen, warum er gegen die durch die Zunahme der Angler in Brandenburg bewiesenen  Interessen der Angler handeln will....


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Brandenburg dann seit Einführung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns auf 20%  Zuwachs jährlich kommt, kommt das sicherlich nicht daher, dass das anglerunfreundlich wäre - vielleicht "verbandsunfreundlicher", das mag sein.....



Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische! Seit 1.August 2006 ist in BRB diese Regelung in Kraft. Knapp 4 Jahre. 
Angenommen 2006 haben 50 000 Mann in BRG geangelt, dann wären das 2010 bei einem Zuwachs von 20% jährlich:
50 000 * 1,2^4 = 103 680 Angler.

In 4 Jahren soll sich die Zahl der Angler in BRB mehr als verdoppelt haben? Dazu kommt ja noch, dass die Bevölkerungszahl in BRB sinkt!
Also wer das glaubt, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann! (Möchte da keinem zu nahe treten )


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Du zweifelst also die offiziellen, uns schriftlich zugesandten Zahlen der Behörde an?

Ich schon deswegen nicht, weil wir auch in Kontakt sind mit unseren Werbekunden, die eine deutliche Zunahme an Angelgeräteverkauf in Brandenburg seit der Regelung festgestellt haben.

Und wenn es nur 10% jährlich wären (wie gesagt, ich glaube der Aussage der Behörden mit 20%), wären es immer noch 5 mal mehr als im Bundesschnitt..

Oder willst Du keine Erleichterungen für die Angler und zweifelst deswegen die Zahlen an?

Und wenn ja, warum willst Du es den Anglern schwerer machen?

Und damit gilt für mich weiter:
Wenn Brandenburg dann seit Einführung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns auf 20%  (oder 10%, wenn Dir das lieber wäre) Zuwachs jährlich kommt, kommt das sicherlich nicht daher, dass das anglerunfreundlich wäre - vielleicht "verbandsunfreundlicher", das mag sein.....

Und - wie gesagt - auch die Naturschutzverbände haben dem allem zugestimmt - nur halt der VDSF nicht...

Da müsste nach den positiven Erfahrungen also JEDER Anglerverband, der etwas FÜR Angler tun will, auch in seinem jeweiligen Bundesland für so ein Modell kämpfen..

Oder sich fragen lassen, warum er gegen - durch die auf jeden Fall überproportionale Zunahme der Angler in Brandenburg bewiesenen - Interessen der Angler handeln will....


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ist doch nichts Persönliches und auch nichts gegen Anglerinteressen. Bin halt Informatiker mit viel Interesse an Mathematik und Statistik, und es fällt mir halt sofort auf, wenn irgendwelche Fakten und Argumente einfach falsch sind.

Ich kann es doch nicht unkommentiert lassen, wenn (meine) Anglerinteressen mit falschen Zahlen argumentiert werden. Ich bin doch nicht der Einzige, der 1 + 1 zusammen zählen kann.
Wenn man als Angler gegen den Nabu, den Bund, Verband ... wen auch immer, argumentieren will und dies mit falschen Zahlen macht, dann gerät man halt in Verdacht, dass die anderen *richtigen* Argumente ebenso unglaubwürdig sind.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du zweifelst also die offiziellen, uns schriftlich zugesandten Zahlen der Behörde an?


Genauso wie du, wenn du von der Behörde einen Brief mit deinem Foto und ner dreistelligen km/h Zahl bekommt .
Natürlich zweifel ich diese Zahlen an, aus den bereits erwähnten Gründen.



> Ich schon deswegen nicht, weil wir auch in Kontakt sind mit unseren Werbekunden, die eine deutliche Zunahme an Angelgeräteverkauf in Brandenburg seit der Regelung festgestellt haben.


Da sich die Zahl der Angler ja seit 2006 mehr als verdoppelt hat, müssten sich die Neuangler ja komplett eingerüstet haben. (Die Altangler kaufen ja nur nach). Also müssten die Zuwächse deutlich 3stellig sein + Inflation 
Defintiv NEIN.

Lassen wir der Behörde ihren Spaß, dass sie das Anglerboard mit falschen Zahlen abspeist.

Fakt ist: Es werden durch den Touristenschein mehr Angler und das ist gut. Wenn viel mehr in Deutschland angeln würden, gäbe es mehr Angelläden, mehr Angelveranstaltungen, mehr Trouble an den Gewässern.
Aber trotzdem gilt es zu beachten, dass auch die entsprechenden Gewässer vorhanden sein müssen. Bei Brandenburg und Meck-Pom. wohl kein Problem. In Thüringen durchaus problematisch, wenn wir hier Zuwachsraten von 20% hätten  ... bräuchte ich gar nicht mehr ans Wasser. Die Gewässer hier sind jetzt schon komplett überangelt.

Eine Lösung dafür könnte sein: Man schränkt das Angeln ein! Nur noch eine Rute ... nur 1 Fisch pro Tag ... nur 30 Angeltage im Jahr. Hmmh ... das würde mit der Liberalisierung des Angelns genau das Gegenteil erreicht werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Wenn man als Angler gegen den Nabu, den Bund,


Wieso gegen?
Die haben ja in Brandenburg zugestimmt...

Nur die "Angler"verbände machen da ja Schwierigkeiten..



> Natürlich zweifel ich diese Zahlen an, aus den bereits erwähnten Gründen.


Ich aus den von mir erwähnten Gründen und mit Erhalt der offziellen Zahlen nicht..



> Fakt ist: Es werden durch den Touristenschein mehr Angler und das ist gut.


Das hat nix mit "Touristenschein" zu tun - die gibts in Schlewsig Holstein, Mecklenburg Vorpommern oder jetzt neu in Thüringen (auch ohne Prüfung natürlich ;-)))

In Brandenburg kannst Du ohne Prüfung nach Zahlung der Fischereiabgabe und lösen der Erlaubniskarte auf Friedfische angeln - als Einheimischer genauso wie als Tourist, weswegen die ja auch keinen Tourischein brauchen... Die sind da schlicht weiter..



> Aber trotzdem gilt es zu beachten, dass auch die entsprechenden Gewässer vorhanden sein müssen. Bei Brandenburg und Meck-Pom. wohl kein Problem. In Thüringen durchaus problematisch, wenn wir hier Zuwachsraten von 20% hätten


Das ist aber nicht Sache des Gesetzgebers, sondern der Gewässerbewirtschafter.

Das wäre ja, wie wenn der Gesetzgeber die Führerscheinprüfung schwerer machen würde, weil die Straßen nicht reichen und es zu viele Staus gibt- gehts noch??

Darauf habe ich ja auch schon hingewiesen, siehe Punkt 1 und 2:


> PB57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer in Kauf nimmt, dass immer weitere gesetzliche Regelungen kommen, um den Zugang zum Angeln schwerer zu machen, nur weil man selber in Ruhe angeln will und keine weiteren Angler neben sich haben, der darf sich dann nachher auch nicht beschweren, wenn das die Verbände aufnehmen und beim Gesetzgeber durchsetzen...

Und dann kommt halt auch solcher Unsinn raus wie das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg, das verbandseitige Nachtangelverbot im Saarland, das gesetzliche Rückwurfverbot in Bayern (und geplant in Schlewsig Holstein), und, und, und......


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit "Touristenschein" zu tun - die gibts in Schlewsig Holstein, Mecklenburg Vorpommern oder jetzt neu in Thüringen (auch ohne Prüfung natürlich ;-)))


Das Ding wurde nun mal in den Medien als Touristen(fischerei)schein publik gemacht. Weiß doch jeder, was damit gemeint ist.



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber nicht Sache des Gesetzgebers, sondern der Gewässerbewirtschafter.


Da irrst du dich gewaltig. Da der Vierteljahresschein in Thüringen von den Vereinen nicht angenommen wird (man hat zwar den Schein, darf aber momentan nur an den Saale-Sperren angeln), wird im Land diskutiert, keine Gewässer mehr an Vereine zu verpachten, die keine Nichtprüflinge angeln lassen!
Soweit isses nämlich schon, dass wegen des dämlichen Vierteljahresscheines, wofür ihr noch die Werbetrommel dreht, unsere Gewässer bald der Nabu pflegt, um Kormorane zu züchten. #q



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre ja wie wenn der Gesetzgeber die Führerscheinprüfung schwerer machen würde, weil die Straßen nicht reichen und es zu viele Staus gibt- gehts noch??


Schon mal was von Mineralölsteuer, Ökosteuer gehört?  Das kann man auch so steuern und Vater Staat verdient dabei noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> wird im Land diskutiert, keine Gewässer mehr an Vereine zu verpachten, die keine Nichtprüflinge angeln lassen!


Sehr gut!! 
Das zeigt wieder einmal, dass auch da der Gesetzgeber weiter ist  als "Angler"Vereine/Verbände..

Man kann ja als Gewässerbewirtschafter durchaus alle angeln lassen. 

Dann muss eben Kartenausgabe und Fangmenge/begrenzung insgesamt entsprechend dessen, was das Gewässer hergibt, vernünftig geregelt werden - muss ja eigentlich heute auch schon eh so gemacht werden..

Sollte für die kompetenten Gewässerwarte in Vereinen und Verbänden daher ja auch kein Problem sein..

Wie gesagt, ich verstehe solche "Futterneidargumente", halte sie aber für falsch.

Auch das ist ja aber die Politik des VDSF-Bund, der ja nicht nur geprüfte Angler will, sondern auch nur für organisierte da sein..

Schade, wenn dann wie in Thüringen das auch DAV-Landesverbände mitmachen, obwohl das in klarem Widerspruch zur Richtung des DAV-Bund steht....


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehr gut!!
> Das zeigt wieder einmal, dass auch da der Gesetzgeber weiter ist  als "Angler"Vereine/Verbände..
> 
> Man kann ja als Gewässerbewirtschafter durchaus alle angeln lassen.
> ...





So isses.#6

Man hat Angst um seine Fische.
Das sind sicher die Gewässer wo die Fische gezählt und nur eine bestimmte Anzahl pro Person eingesetzt werden.:m


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Man der Professor is heute in fahrt


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehr gut!!
> Das zeigt wieder einmal, dass auch da der Gesetzgeber weiter ist  als "Angler"Vereine/Verbände..


Also deine Meinung ist auch mal Hü und mal Hott. |rolleyes



> Dann muss eben Kartenausgabe und Fangmenge/begrenzung insgesamt entsprechend dessen, was das Gewässer hergibt, vernünftig geregelt werden - muss ja eigentlich heute auch schon eh so gemacht werden..


Du willst also das Angeln strenger regeln. So so ... der Streiter für liberales Angeln will uns das Angeln weiter einschränken.



> Sollte für die kompetenten Gewässerwarte in Vereinen und Verbänden daher ja auch kein Problem sein..


Befass dich mal mit der Erarbeitung von Hegeplänen, nährstoffarmen Gewässern, Ertrag pro Hektar, Durchschnittsfang und Anzahl erlaubter Tages/Jahreskarten. So naiv einfach, wie du hier alle Konsequenzen abtust, ist es bei weitem nicht.



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, ich verstehe solche "Futtterneidargumente", halte sie aber für falsch.


Von dir muss ich mir sowas bestimmt nicht vorwerfen lassen. Futterneid .. ich? .. wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...
Bin nun echt der Letzte, der Fische mitnimmt oder Futterneid-Gedanken hat. #q

Edit Ralle 24: Geht gar nicht. Bitte sachlich bleiben.

So reicht für heute.

Schönen Tag noch!

#h


----------



## antonio (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

er begreift es eben nicht.
der zugang wird durch die menge der auszugebenden karten geregelt.
das ist schon lange so.
und wenn für ein gewässer 100 jahreskarten vorhanden sind,dann können diese auch ausgeschöpft werden, egal ob nun an scheininhaber vierteljahresscheininhaber etc.
wären die 100 karten zuviel, so daß der bewirtschafter angst um seine fische bekommt, dann muß er die auszugebenden karten ganz einfach reduzieren.

antonio


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> er begreift es eben nicht.
> der zugang wird durch die menge der auszugebenden karten geregelt.
> das ist schon lange so.
> und wenn für ein gewässer 100 jahreskarten vorhanden sind,dann können diese auch ausgeschöpft werden, egal ob nun an scheininhaber vierteljahresscheininhaber etc.
> ...



Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn die 100 Karten nun zwischen Scheininhaber und Vierteljahresscheininhaber aufgeteilt werden müssen, weil das Land es verlangt, bleiben unter Umständen für die bewirtschaftenden nicht ausreichend Karten übrig.
Wenn bei uns jetzt 200 Vierteljahresschein-Inhaber abkommen und sagen, wir wollen angeln, .. dann haben wir ein Problem. So viele Karten für uns + die Vierteljahresscheininhaber können einfach nicht ausgegeben werden. Wenn das Land dann sagt, dass wir halbe-halbe machen müssen ... dann kriegen die eigenen Vereinsmitglieder keine Karte mehr. Das kann's doch nicht sein, oder?

mfg


----------



## antonio (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn die 100 Karten nun zwischen Scheininhaber und Vierteljahresscheininhaber aufgeteilt werden müssen, weil das Land es verlangt, bleiben unter Umständen für die bewirtschaftenden nicht ausreichend Karten übrig.
> Wenn bei uns jetzt 200 Vierteljahresschein-Inhaber abkommen und sagen, wir wollen angeln, .. dann haben wir ein Problem. So viele Karten für uns + die Vierteljahresscheininhaber können einfach nicht ausgegeben werden. Wenn das Land dann sagt, dass wir halbe-halbe machen müssen ... dann kriegen die eigenen Vereinsmitglieder keine Karte mehr. Das kann's doch nicht sein, oder?
> 
> mfg



erstens sagt das land nicht 50 : 50
und zweitens wo ist das problem.
an die organisierten werden die scheine anfang des jahres ausgegeben.
da hat noch kein vierteljahresscheininhaber die möglichkeit ranzukommen.
das was dann übrig ist wird "öffentlich" verkauft.
müßtest du aber wissen wenn du dich so gut auskennst im ik.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Danke Antonio, Du hast es begriffen, wie es laufen sollte, weil es heute schon so läuft/rechtlich laufen muss - und dazu brauchts nun mal keine Prüfung..

Daher ja auch mein entsprechender Vorschlag.

Statt Fisch- und Futterneid und Regelungen durch den Gesetzgeber sollen das die regeln, die das am besten können:
Die Bewirtschafter - und zwar ohne irgendwelche Gruppen gleich ganz auszuschliessen.

Und zwar im besten Falle so, dass sie merken, dass damit Kohle zu machen ist und sie deswegen versuchen, das für Angler insgesamt attraktivste Angebot zu machen, um mehr und nicht weniger davon zu profitieren...

Dass das bei manchem Betonkopf in Vereinen/Verbänden ein gewisses Umdenken erfordert ist klar, aber auch Don Qiuchotte nahm den Kampf mit den Windmühlen auf..

Davon ab kann man das nicht nur alleine über die Kartenzahl regeln, sondern auch über die Entnahmenege pro Karte. 

So dass - nur als Beispiel - bei einer Tageskarte und einer Wochenkarte je 1 Hecht entnommen werden darf, bei einer Montas/Vierteljahreskarte 5 und einer Jahreskarte 15..

Je nach Gewässer, Bestand etc. und wie gesagt nur als Beispiel...


----------



## antonio (3. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke Antonio, Du hast es begriffen, wie es laufen sollte, weil es heute schon so läuft/rechtlich laufen muss - und dazu brauchts nun mal keine Prüfung..
> 
> Daher ja auch mein entsprechender Vorschlag.
> 
> ...



und so ist das auch hier geregelt.
sogar mit tageskarten gibts ein jahreslimit und es gibt auch gewässer mit begrenzten angeltagen hier.

antonio


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> erstens sagt das land nicht 50 : 50


Du weißt nicht, was das Land sagt, ich weiß es nicht ... deshalb braucht man ja erstmal nicht über konkrete Quoten zu diskutieren.



antonio schrieb:


> und zweitens wo ist das problem.
> an die organisierten werden die scheine anfang des jahres ausgegeben.
> da hat noch kein vierteljahresscheininhaber die möglichkeit ranzukommen.
> das was dann übrig ist wird "öffentlich" verkauft.
> müßtest du aber wissen wenn du dich so gut auskennst im ik.


Wenn das Land eine feste Quote vorgibt, dann ist es vollkommen irrelevant, wann die Karten ausgegeben werden.
Bei einer festen Quote von X Prozent wird das Land wohl kaum die Ausrede gelten lassen "Och wir haben aber alle schon verkauft" |rolleyes Dann müssen diese X Prozent eben zurückgehalten werden!



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon ab kann man das nicht nur alleine über die Kartenzahl regeln, sondern auch über die Entnahmenege pro Karte.
> 
> So dass - nur als Beispiel - bei einer Tageskarte und einer Wochenkarte je 1 Hecht entnommen werden darf, bei einer Montas/Vierteljahreskarte 5 und einer Jahreskarte 15..



Genau und die Leute zahlen ihre Karten auch nicht bei den Vereinen, sondern werfen bei Angelantritt ehrlich wie sie sind den Preis für Erlaubnisschein + Trinkgeld in einen großen Bummibären-Topf. :m Dass man das Problem mit Entnahmeregelungen regeln kann, ist unrealistisch. Da werden die Fische dann einfach nicht eingetragen und fertig. Organisierte Angler kann man wenigstens öffentlich rügen und Strafmaßnahmen aussprechen. Den Vierteljahresschein-Inhabern ist das doch egal. Im schlimmsten Fall müssen sie dann zum nächsten Vereinsgewässer und können da wuchern, solange bis deren Vergehen dort aufgedeckt werden.

Die Sache ist doch die, dass die DAV-Vereine den Vierteljahresschein überhaupt nicht wollen und der VDSF hat ja auch nur die Saale-Sperren freigegeben, aber auch nur weil er sich mit seiner utopischen Pacht in die Nesseln gesetzt hat. Also ein Gewässer-System in ganz Thüringen!
Das Land will nun durch Maßnahmen zum Erfolg des Projekts führen, um dann behaupten zu können, wie toll die Idee des Viertelfischereischeines war und das 50 000 Mann in Thüringen mehr geangelt haben und die Verein wahnsinnig erfreut waren.

Wie diese Maßnahmen aussehen werden, muss man abwarten. Problem wird wieder sein, dass Leute darüber entscheiden, die eine Rute einmal im Jahr zum Nikolaus sehen. 
Das Schlimmste wäre eine Gleichbehandlung Vereins<->Vierteljahresschein-Angler, also zu gleichen finanziellen -, Fanglimit-, Kartenquoten-Konditionen. Dann würde gänzlich der Anreiz fehlen eine Fischereiprüfung zu machen und im Verein Arbeitsstunden etc. zu leisten.

Na vielleicht sehe ich das auch zu schwarz. Wenn sich die Sache so entwickelt, dass der Verein die Hälfte der Vierteljahresschein-Angler finanziell "abzockt" und die andere Hälfte in den Verein eintritt und dort Arbeitsstunden leistet, dann möge meine Kritik für immer verstummen. |engel:
*Abwarten und Bier trinken!* ##
Und wenn Thomas9904 mir *realistische* Zahlen von BRB nennen könnte, dann würde ich sogar ein paar positive Gedanken zum Vierteljahresschein bei der nächsten Kreis und DAV-Landesversammlung äußern können. Aber mit einer mehr als Verdopplung der Angler in 4 Jahren, wie sie dir geschickt wurden, kann ich da nicht argumentieren ... das glaub ich ja nicht mal selbst. #c

Wo ist *"""*Prof.*""" *Tincas letzter Post überhaupt? Wurde zensiert? Hmmh .. warum wohl ... da kennt wohl wieder wer wen .. Board-Moderation live!?
|sagnix

mfg,
_Prof. Dr. rer. nat. habil. columbus. kartoffelsalat. dEmO_


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Thomas9904 mir realistische Zahlen von BRB nennen könnte


Ich kann Dir halt die Zahlen nennen, welche mir auf unsere konkrete Nachfrage von der Behörde genannt werden, die das ja begeleiten und erheben.

Das musst Du in keinster Weise glauben, da ich aber vorher auch klargemacht habe, dass das veröffentlicht wird, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass die Behörde da falsche Zahlen rausgibt.

Das musst Du natürlich nicht glauben!

Was davon ab eh unerheblich ist:
Da niemand (außer Dir, weiss ich nicht) anzweifelt, dass grundsätzlich relevant mehr Menschen seit dieser Regelung in Brandenburg zum Angeln kommen. 
Und damit auch bewiesen ist, dass das mehr das Interesse der angelnden Menschen betrifft, als das was viele Verbände und Vereine machen....

Ich freue mich über jeden neuen Angelkollegen, Du scheinbar nicht, warum auch immer...



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache ist doch die, dass die DAV-Vereine den Vierteljahresschein überhaupt nicht wollen und der VDSF hat ja auch nur die Saale-Sperren freigegeben, aber auch nur weil er sich mit seiner utopischen Pacht in die Nesseln gesetzt hat





			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Genau und die Leute zahlen ihre Karten auch nicht bei den Vereinen, sondern werfen bei Angelantritt ehrlich wie sie sind den Preis für Erlaubnisschein + Trinkgeld in einen großen Bummibären-Topf.



Ich verstehe das Probblem nicht richtig.

Dieser Vierteljahrestourischein berechtigt ja nicht automatisch zum angeln in irgendeinem Gewässer.

Dazu brauchst Du wie überall zwingend ja noch den Erlaubnisschein für das jeweilige  Gewässer.

Den ein solcher Angler dann beim entsprechenden Bewirtschafter kaufen muss, so dass der ja auch die Kohle erhält, wer und warum soll die sonst kriegen???



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Organisierte Angler kann man wenigstens öffentlich rügen und Strafmaßnahmen aussprechen.


Dass einige Verbandsmenschen gerne solche Machtspielchen treiben ist mir auch klar (siehe Verband in Hamburg..), ob ich das für zielführend halte, ist was anderes. 

Bei JEDEM festgestellten Fehlverhalten kann die Kontrolle (ob Polizei oder durch Verband/Vereine) selbstverständlich entweder direkt entsprechende Maßnahmen verhängen (wie auch z. B. Abnahme der Angelerlaubnis), genauso wie Anzeigen - je nach Gesetzeslage und Verstoss. 
Ob bei einem geprüften Angler, bei einem ungeprüften, bei einem Vereins/Verbandsmitglied oder einem Gastangler..

Und da die meisten Verstöße ja eh von Anglern mit Prüfung begangen werden (auch die wenigsten Autounfälle werden durch Leute begangen, die KEINEN Führerschein haben), zieht das Argument auch da schon deswegen nicht so richtig - Organisierte Angler oder Angler mit Prüfung sind weder per se bessere Menschen noch bessere Angler!!!....



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Das Land will nun durch Maßnahmen zum Erfolg des Projekts führen, um dann behaupten zu können, wie toll die Idee des Viertelfischereischeines war und das 50 000 Mann in Thüringen mehr geangelt haben


Ich wünsche mir überall Gesetzgeber, die das Angeln erleichtern und es auch als Erfolg sehen, wenn es dann auch mehr Angler gibt!!
Da könnte sich mancher "Angler"Verband ne Scheibe abschneiden, statt das Angeln immer weiter erschweren und die Angler immer weiter reglementieren zu wollen..

Schon alleine weil "mehr Angler" auch letztlich mehr Einfluss in der Gesellschaft, mehr Kohle etc. auch für Vereine/Verbände zur Folge hat - wenn die sich dann in Richtung anglerfreundlich ändern würden...

Dass sich da dann die Verbände umorientieren müssten und statt Angler immer weiter zu reglementieren diesen dann attraktive Angebote machen müssten, ist natürlich klar - so wie jetzt, würden die Verbände/Vereine da baden gehen..



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schlimmste wäre eine Gleichbehandlung Vereins<->Vierteljahresschein-Angler, also zu gleichen finanziellen -, Fanglimit-, Kartenquoten-Konditionen. Dann würde gänzlich der Anreiz fehlen eine Fischereiprüfung zu machen und im Verein Arbeitsstunden etc. zu leisten.


Es gibt schon heute fast nirgend eine Gleichbehandlung, fast in jedem Gewässer sind Gastangler schlechter gestellt als Vereins/Verbandsmitglieder.

Das kann jeder Bewirtschafter entsprechend regeln..

Ich verstehe auch hier weder Argument noch kann man das so als Fakt akzeptieren..

Davon ab:
Ich bleibe nach wie vor bei meiner These, dass schlicht keinen Grund für eine Prüfung gibt, *außer der Kohle für Vereine/Verbände*, die zumeist die Kurse ausrichten..

Das zeigen mir auch wieder Deine Argumente, dass es schlicht die Angst vor zu viel anglerischer Konkurrenz ist.

Der Meinung kann (und darf!) man sein.

Wenn das die Verbände und Vereine das auch so sehen, sollen sie auch offiziell dazu stehen. Und es gibt ja wirklich gute Verbände und Vereine, es sind nicht alle "anglerunfreudnlich" - weder im DAV noch im VDSF - sowenig wie da jeweils alle "anglerfreundlich" sind - leider....

Statt immer zu behaupten, eine Prüfung wäre wichtig aus allen möglichen anderen Gründen (von Tierschutz bis was weiss ich was)..

Das einzige, was sich bei solchen Modellen ändert ist, dass die Vereine/Verbände endlich mal gezwungen werden umzudenken und nicht wie bisher alles auf den Gesetzgeber schieben zu können.

Ich finde es schlicht mehr als peinlich, wenn der Gesetzgeber schon anglerfreundlicher ist als sogenannte "Angler"Verbände...

Und weitere solche negative Beispiele habe ich auch schon genügend genannt. Wie "anglerfreundlich" mancher Verband da "arbeitet" (gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg, Verbandsnachtangelverbot im Saarland, gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot in Bayern, und, und, und...):
*Und das alles wurde/wird von "Angler"Verbänden gefordert und/oder unterstützt!!!!*

Daher ist immer gut, wenn *gesetzliche* Restriktionen zurückgenommen werden und sich dann die Verbände nicht mehr hinter anglerunfreundlichen Gesetzen verstecken können, sondern ihr anglerfeindliches Tun dann auch selber verantworten müssen.

Da würde dann in mancher Hauptversammlung vieles nicht mehr so einfach abgenickt werden, wenn die Verbandsoberen nicht mehr einfach sagen können "weil es der Gesetzgeber so will". 
Sondern wenn sie genau argumentieren müssen, warum sie den Anglern wieder mal das Leben schwerer machen wollen..

Und ist es nicht nur einfach peinlich, wenn wie in Brandenburg *selbst Naturschutzverbände den Erleichterungen für Angler zugestimmt haben*?

Und anderswo "Angler"Verbände immer noch meinen, Angler muss man so streng wie möglich reglementieren (vielleicht, weil Angler grundsätzlich so schlechte Menschen sind????)...

Da läuft doch was komplett schief......



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich (bzw. nach den angelpolitischen Leitlinien unserer Red.: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367 ) geht es da schlicht um den Grundsatz, soweit als möglich im Sinne der Subsidiarität alle gesetzlichen Restriktionen  abzuschaffen bzw. neue zu verhindern. Und wenn dann Verbände oder Vereine solche Restriktionen wollen, sollen auch die dafür gerade stehen vor den Anglern. Und sich nicht hinter Gesetzen verstecken können!!


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht, was das Land sagt, ich weiß es nicht ... deshalb braucht man ja erstmal nicht über konkrete Quoten zu diskutieren.
> 
> 
> Wenn das Land eine feste Quote vorgibt, dann ist es vollkommen irrelevant, wann die Karten ausgegeben werden.
> ...



da siehst du wohl zu schwarz.
es wird keine quote in irgend einer form geben.
das einzige was passieren könnte ist, das gesagt wird , daß erlaubnisscheine an vierteljahresscheininhaber herausgegeben werden müssen.
also, daß der scheinherausgeber nicht sagen kann ich verkaufe nicht an vierteljahresscheininhaber.
und wenn genügend erlaubnischeine vorhanden sind , warum auch nicht.
deine auassage mit dem nichteintragen von fängen ist auch nicht schlüssig.
die strafen hierfür stehen fest ob nun für schein oder vierteljahresscheininhaber es sind die selben und führen in letzter konsequenz zum erlaubnisscheinentzug.
frag mich was der blödsinn dann soll den organisierten noch öffentlich zu rügen.
ich weiß nicht was du für vorstellungen hast aber ne doppelte bestrafung darf es nicht geben.
also hier greifen deine argumente auch nicht, dies ist eine frage der kontrolle durch die fischereiaufseher.

das mit den erlaubnisscheinen nicht bei den vereinen zahlen ist auch so nicht richtig.

1. die meisten vereine haben gar keine gewässer wo erlaubnisscheine an nichtvereinsmitglieder ausgegeben werden müssen

2.wenn erlaubnisscheine über die vereine bezogen werden für die größeren gewässer hier, dann geht das geld nicht an den verein sondern an den der es bewirtschaftet bzw den pächter(ich weiß welches gewässer du hier im auge hast).

3.die vierteljahresscheininhaber die dann irgendwo(angelladen usw.) ihre erlaubnisschene kaufen, da geht das geld nicht in einen blumentopf sondern auch zum entsprechenden bewirtschafter/pächter.


und es ist auch nicht richtig, daß man nur an den saalesperren mit nem vierteljahresschein erlaubnisscheine bekommt.
selbst an dem von dir gwemeinten gewässer geht das heute schon zwar unter anderen bedingungen wie für "normale scheininhaber" aber es geht.

ich weiß nicht wovor du angst hast bei den vierteljahresscheinbesitzern.

die meisten vereinsgewässer sind so klein, daß das land nicht mitreden kann/darf wieviele erlaubnisscheine ausgegeben werden.

bei den anderen bekommen die organisierten ihre scheine zuerst, und was dann übrig ist, ist doch egal an wen die herausgehen.

antonio


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir halt die nennen, welche mir auf unsere konkrete Nachfrage von der Behörde genannt werden, die das ja begeleiten und erheben.
> 
> Das musst Du in keinster Weise glauben, da ich aber vorher auch klargemacht habe, dass das veröffentlicht wird, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass die Behörde da falsche Zahlen rausgibt.
> 
> Das musst Du natürlich nicht glauben!


*Du glaubst also, dass sich die Anglerzahl in BRB seit 2006 bei abnehmender Bevölkerungszahl mehr als verdoppelt hat?* Darfst du gerne glauben, meineserachtens falsch. Können ja gerne mal eine Umfrage starten, wer das glaubt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da niemand (außer Dir, weiss ich nicht) anzweifelt, dass grundsätzlich relevant mehr Menschen seit dieser Regelung in Brandenburg zum Angeln kommen und damit bewiesen ist, dass das mehr das Interesse der angelnden Menschen betrifft, als das was viele Verbände und Vereine machen....


Unterstelle mir nicht Sachverhalte, die ich nie geschrieben habe! Dafür sollte es von Usern auch Verwarnungen an Moderatoren geben können. Ich hab gesagt, dass ich die mehr als Verdopplung für falsch halte ... *nie*, dass nicht "grundsätzlich relevant" ... was immer auch das wieder heißen soll ... Leute angeln.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über jeden neuen Angelkollegen, Du scheinbar nicht, warum auch immer...


Gerade mal einen Post vorher:


			
				demohamster3d schrieb:
			
		

> Na vielleicht sehe ich das auch zu schwarz. Wenn sich die Sache so entwickelt, dass der Verein die Hälfte der Vierteljahresschein-Angler finanziell "abzockt" und die andere Hälfte in den Verein eintritt und dort Arbeitsstunden leistet, dann möge meine Kritik für immer verstummen.
> Abwarten und Bier trinken!


Klar freue ich mich, wenn es durch den Schein mehr Angler gibt, die finanziell vertretbar angeln und auch in Vereinen mehr Arbeitsstunden leisten .. wie bereits eindeutig geschrieben. Denn mehr Angler heißt nun auch mal mehr Besatz und mehr Arbeitsstunden, die geleistet werden müssen. Nur in manchen Bundesländern gilt das halt mit Einschränkungen. Siehe unten:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass einige Verbandsmenschen gerne solche Machtspielchen treiben ist mir auch klar (siehe Vrband in Hamburg..), ob ich das für zielführend halte, ist was anderes.


So ist es nun aber mal, da kann man schreien wie man will. Du kannst Brandenburg, Meck-Pomm. nun mal nicht mit Thüringen vergleichen. Deshalb sind Pauschalisierungen hinsichtlich Kartenkontigenten und Menge der erlaubten Angler einfach nicht zutreffend.
Meck-Pom und BRB .. die Länder mit der geringsten Bevölkerungsdichte, dafür unheimlich vielen Gewässern (MeckPom: Seenplatte, Ostsee, Bodden, Peenestrom, Achterwasser und und und ... BRB: das gewässereichste Bundesland .. über 3000!!! Seen über 1ha, Havel, Spree, unzählige Kanäle).
Thüringen: deutlich dichter besiedelt (140 Einwohner/km² MeckPom:71, BRB: 86) ... gewässerarm, keine großen Flüsse, EIN! kleiner Kanal, die meisten Seen, die es hier gibt sind MuSeen. Und ist ja nun nicht so, dass die wenigen Gewässer auschließlich den Angelverein zur Verfügung stehen ... es gibt wie woanders auch viele Privatgewässer, Gewässer vom Nabu ...
*Der Angeldruck ist doch hier ein ganz anderer als in Meck-Pom und BRB!*

Wenn in BRB 100 000 Leute mehr durch Vierteljahresscheine angeln .. wenn juckt's ... es stehen genügend Gewässer zur Verfügung. In Thüringen 100 000 Leute mehr und man kann Platzkarten für die Gewässer verlosen. Es macht jetzt schon wenig Spaß, da sie eigentlich jetzt schon zu stark beangelt sind.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und da die meisten Verstöße ja eh von Anglern mit Prüfung begangen werden (auch die wenigsten Autounfällle werden durch Leute begangen die KEINEN Führerschein haben), zieht das Argument auch da schon nicht so richtig..


Interessant .. sollte man vielleicht den Lehrgang + Führerscheinprüfung abschaffen und die Leute einfach mit 17/18 hinters Steuer setzen. *brumm brumm*. Hier wird mal wieder "anteilig" und "absolut" misshandelt. |rolleyes



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das zeigen mir auch wieder Deine Argumente, dass es schlicht die Angst vor zu viel anglerischer Konkurrenz ist.
> 
> Der Meinung kann (und darf!) man sein.


Weil du eben keine Ahnung hast, wie es hier läuft. Das ist nicht böse gemeint, du kannst es auch gar nicht wissen.
In BRB u. Meck-Pom. da sollen doch so viele angeln wie wollen. Ich werde vllt. selbst nächstes nach Meck-Pom. ziehen und freue mich da über jeden Angler und werde ordentlich die Werbetrommel drehen. Wenn sich dort jeder Einwohner mit Angel an verfügbare Angelgewässer stellen würde, wäre der Angeldruck immernoch geringer als er derzeit hier schon ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ist es nicht nur peinlich, wenn wie in Brandenburg *selbst Naturschutzverbände FÜR die Erleichterungen für Angler gestimmt haben*?


Siehe oben ... wenn die Angler keine Belastung für die vielen Gewässer darstellen .. warum auch nicht. #c



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und anderswo "Angler"Verbände immer noch meinen, Angler muss man so streng wie möglich reglementieren (vielleicht, weil Angler grundsätzlich so schlechte Menschen sind????)...
> Da läuft doch was komplett schief......


Weil man eben die Voraussetzungen der verschiedenen Landesverbände nicht vergleichen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Du kannst mit allem recht haben (wenngleich ich die Meinung nicht teile).

Es geht ja klar aus Deinen Postings hervor, dass es Dir darum geht, an Deinen Gewässern (in Deinem Bundesland??) nicht zu viele Angler zu haben.



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Es macht jetzt schon wenig Spaß, da sie eigentlich jetzt schon zu stark beangelt sind.



Damit habe ich kein Problem, kann man so sehen - ich sehs nicht so..

Es zeigt ja aber auch klar die Intention Deiner Argumentation:
Es geht Dir darum, möglichst wenig Angelkonkurrenz am eigenen Gewässer zu haben.

Mir gehts darum, das Angeln insgesamt in Deutschland zu erleichtern und die vielen unsinnigen Restriktionen der Gesetzgeber anzuschaffen und statt dessen die Verantwortung zurück in die Hände der Gewässerbewirtschafter zu geben.


*Daher bleibt aber die schlichte und einfache Frage:*
Warum um Gottes Willen soll das Gesetzgeber regeln müssen, statt der Gewässerbewirtschafter vor Ort??

Warum allen am Angeln interessierten Menschen gesetzlich den Zugang erschweren, statt Vereine/Verbände dazu zu bringen, für ihre jeweiligen Gewässer vernünftige Regelungen zu finden?

Warum sind (nach Deiner Meinung, wenn ich das so lese und richtig verstehe) Verbände, Vereine und Gewässerbewirtschafter nicht in der Lage (zu dumm??), um das selber zu regeln und brauchen dazu die Gesetzgeber?

Und nehmen damit in Kauf, weitere sinnlose Restriktionen auferlegt zu bekommen (Beispiele  habe ich x-fach genannt)?



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich (bzw. nach den angelpolitischen Leitlinien unserer Red.: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367 ) geht es da schlicht um den Grundsatz, soweit als möglich im Sinne der Subsidiarität alle gesetzlichen Restriktionen  abzuschaffen bzw. neue zu verhindern. Und wenn dann Verbände oder Vereine solche Restriktionen wollen, sollen auch die dafür gerade stehen vor den Anglern. Und sich nicht hinter Gesetzen verstecken können!!



Und auch nochmal die Frage:_


> Und ist es nicht nur einfach peinlich, wenn wie in Brandenburg *selbst Naturschutzverbände den Erleichterungen für Angler zugestimmt haben*?
> 
> Und anderswo "Angler"Verbände immer noch meinen, Angler muss man so streng wie möglich *gesetzlich!* reglementieren (vielleicht, weil Angler grundsätzlich so schlechte Menschen sind????)...
> 
> Da läuft doch was komplett schief......


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Zitat:  "Wenn in BRB 100 000 Leute mehr durch Vierteljahresscheine angeln .. wenn juckt's ... es stehen genügend Gewässer zur Verfügung. In Thüringen 100 000 Leute mehr und man kann Platzkarten für die Gewässer verlosen. Es macht jetzt schon wenig Spaß, da sie eigentlich jetzt schon zu stark beangelt sind."

das ist doch gar nicht wahr.
der angeldruck wird durch die erlaubnisscheine geregelt und nicht durch die vierteljahresscheine.
und es werden eben nur so viele erlaubnisscheine ausgegeben, wie es das gewässer verträgt, was ist da so schwer dran.

antonio


----------



## Fischer am Inn (4. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo miteinander,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ist es nicht nur einfach peinlich, wenn wie in Brandenburg *selbst Naturschutzverbände den Erleichterungen für Angler zugestimmt haben*?
> 
> ..


 
Ich rate uns allen, genau über diesen Sachverhalt in aller Ruhe und sehr grundsätzlich nachzudenken. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund welche strategischen Ziele die Naturschutzverbände zu der Frage der Angelfischerei verfolgen.

Bitte: In aller Ruhe - und nicht reflexartig hier eine schnelle Antwort draufsetzen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Kaum ein Naturschutzverband hat wirklich Probleme mit Angeln oder Anglern.

Das sind meist eher die Tierschützer...

Den Naturschützern geht es um Erhaltung der Biotope und Arten (auch so festgelegt im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz uind Bundesartenschutzgesetz), nicht um das Individuum wie den Tierschützern.

Daher hat auch z. B. ein Naturschutzverband eher Schwierigkeiten mit gesetzlichen Rückwurfverboten, die ja auch Arten betreffen, welche im Artenschutzgesetz aufgeführt sind, als die Tierschützer, denen es nicht um die Art, sondern um das Individuum geht.

Und viele Naturschützer sehen in Anglern eine bessere Möglichkeit Gewässer zu bewirtschaften, als z. B. mit industrieller Fischerei.

Die sind eher Partner der Angler als Gegner (wobei auch hier immer Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen!)


----------



## Fischer am Inn (4. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Leute,

schaut Euch noch mal an was Thomas eben geschrieben hat und was ich vorher gepostet habe. Und dann überlegt Euch wie Ihr die konkrete Situation vor Ort erlebt und einschätzt. Dass wir uns richtig verstehen: Mir geht es nicht darum, dass Ihr Euch entscheidet, der oder der hat hat Recht. Wichtig ist eine eigene Meinung und Lagebeurteilung.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Auch das ist wie in allen Verbänden/Vereinen/Parteien:
Die Streuung ist groß, was Bundesverbände für gut halten, wird noch lange nicht immer von Landes/Regionalverbänden oder darin tätigen Personen immer umgesetzt (und natürlich umgekehrt...).

Ist auch bei Anglern nicht anders...

Dennoch bleibe ich dabei, dass Naturschutzverbände eigentlich der natürliche Partner der Angler sind.

Gesunde Biotpoe und sich selbst erhaltende Fischbestände sind Ziele, die beide teilen. Ebenso wie den Artenschutz auch und gerade bei vielen Fischarten..

Mit den Tierschützern, die auf das Individuum und nicht die Art abzielen, ist das zugegeben anders..


----------



## Tüdde (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Ich habe mal eine Frage:
Ich lese hier bei manchen Leuten zwischen den Zeilen, dass sie die Fischereischeinprüfung am liebsten ganz abschaffen würden. Warum?

Nicht nur, weil ich selbst noch ein Jugendlicher bin, halte ich es für sinnvoll, eine erfolgreiche Fischereischeinprüfung erst mit 16 oder gar mit 18 zu verlangen. Denn der Nachwuchs fehlt ganz eindeutig. Wenn zum Beispiel ein interessierter Jungangler sich erkundigt, wo er denn mal das Angeln ausprobieren könne, wird ihm erstmal erzählt, dass er eine Prüfung mit mehrtägigem Lehrgang ablegen muss, Abgabemarken braucht und am besten gleich in einen Verein eintreten soll. Logisch, dass 95% schreiend vor diesem Bürokratiemonster flüchten.
Allerdings kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, dass man die Prüfung für Jeden abschaffen sollte, oder "Jedem den Zugang zum Angeln erleichtern muss". Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was zur Heringszeit alles so ans Tageslicht kommt, wird mir übel. Wenn ich daran denke, dass solche "Angler" legal ohne Kenntnisse an meinem Lieblingssee Barsche reißen dürfen, entsteht ein säuerlicher Geschmack im Rachen.
So soll man bei den Menschen ein Verantwortungsbewusstsein für die Natur wecken? Indem man völlig uninformierte Laien mit Angelhaken, Knüppel und Alditüte auf unsere von organisierten Anglern gepflegten Gewässer loslässt?
Meiner Meinung nach weckt man ein Verantwortungsbewusstsein für die Natur, indem man die Menschen in jungen Jahren mit ihr vertraut macht, indem sie mit ihr aufwachsen und nicht indem man ihnen die Gelegenheit gibt, sich kostenlos die Filets im Tiefkühler zu stapeln.


----------



## Damyl (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage:
> Ich lese hier bei manchen Leuten zwischen den Zeilen, dass sie die Fischereischeinprüfung am liebsten ganz abschaffen würden. Warum?
> 
> Nicht nur, weil ich selbst noch ein Jugendlicher bin, halte ich es für sinnvoll, eine erfolgreiche Fischereischeinprüfung erst mit 16 oder gar mit 18 zu verlangen. Denn der Nachwuchs fehlt ganz eindeutig. Wenn zum Beispiel ein interessierter Jungangler sich erkundigt, wo er denn mal das Angeln ausprobieren könne, wird ihm erstmal erzählt, dass er eine Prüfung mit mehrtägigem Lehrgang ablegen muss, Abgabemarken braucht und am besten gleich in einen Verein eintreten soll. Logisch, dass 95% schreiend vor diesem Bürokratiemonster flüchten.
> ...



#6Super Beitrag 
Stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Natürlich ist die Prüfung Unfug.
Wurde vom VDSF verlangt und dann in den meisten Bundesländern eingeführt, bevor jetzt wieder die langsame Abschaffung anfängt (Tourischeine, prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln etc.).

Es diente dem VDSF dazu, sich wichtig zu machen und wegen der Kohle, die Verbandsgliederungen/Vereinemit den angebotenen Kursen.

Zusammen gefasste Infos findet ihr hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...lebt-der-unsinn-der-sportfischerpruefung.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...chkeit-zu-einer-reform-des-angelscheines.html

Die Diskussion dazu hier hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Zu dem Fischereischein gibt es auch im Forum des LSFV-SH ein Thema:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=14293


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Genau da zeigt wieder einmal der Geschäftsführer des Verbandes, wie (leider) der VDSF tickt:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=231362&postcount=42

Schon diese Aussage alleine zeigt, wie weit Funktionäre vom tatsächlichen Leben etnfernt sind:


> Der Sinn der Prüfung ist vielfältig. "Geld abgeben, Schein holen" sehe ich da nicht.





Auch das folgende ist die typische - und immer noch und nachgewiesen falsche  - Behauptung, die immer wieder von VDSF-Seite kommt:


> Und nicht zuletzt ist Sachkunde eben auch ein tierschutzrechtliches Erfordernis.


Und das ist immer noch kein Argument für eine gesetzlich verordnete Prüfung.

JEDER Mensch hat sich an das Tierschutzgesetz zu halten, ob Angler oder nicht, ob geprüft oder nicht.

Und dazu ist im Tierschutzgesetz klar dargelegt, wer eine Sachkunde auch nachweisen muss (das alte VDSF-Märchen, das Angler das müssten):
*ANGLER MÜSSEN DAS NICHT NACHWEISEN!!!*

Sie müssen nur die Sachkunde haben und anwenden..

Wenn dann ein Verband meint, es wäre gut, wenn Angler mehr wissen würden, hat der Verband sicher recht..

Nur sollte (darf!!) das nicht per Gesetz verordnet werden, nur weil ein Verband das so will!

*Sondern die Verbände/Vereine sollten dann Kurse anbieten, die so gut und wertvoll sind, dass die Angler diese dann auch gerne freiwllig wahrnehmen..*

Aber nicht sinnlose Kurse abhalten, nur damit Geld in die Kasse kommt..

Und auch das typische "Angstbeispiel" des VDSF (wenn wir nicht wären,wäre alles noch schlimmer) darf auch nicht fehlen:


> Diejenigen, die die Prüfung bekämpfen, merken auch oft gar nicht, wie sie anderen Interessengruppen in die Hände spielen. Denn eigentlich beneiden uns andere Umweltverbände um die Prüfung. Denn Jäger, Falkner und Fischer können sich in der Natur bewegen und ihre Sachkunde belegen. Das können viele andere nicht, die sich Naturschützer nennen.


Ich weiss nicht, ob Funktionäre schon gemerkt haben, dass gerade in Bundesländern, in denen die Prüfung langsam angeschafft wird, eben keine Nachteile für Angler durch weitere Regulierungen gekommen sind..

*Im Gegenteil:
Die ganzen Regulierungen kamen ja erst, nachdem der VDSF mit dem nachgewiesen falschen Tierschutzargument überall erstmal die Prüfung durchgedrückt hat..*

Wenn ich solche Argumentationen sehe, wie da von Leuten, die sich anmaßen für Angler zu sprechen, wundert es mich nicht mehr, wenn es für Angler in Deutschland immer schwieriger wird..

Wenn aber ein "Fischereirechtsexperte" und Anwalt ins Landesparlament schon zum Thema "Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln" das nachgewiesen falsche Argument einbringt, man müsse als Angler seine Sachkunde auch nachweisen, kann man wohl auch nicht mehr erwarten..


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich denke mal es ist Verständlich wenn offizielle Vertreter eines Verbandes (egal welchen man nimmt) die Politik des eigenen Verbandes verteidigt.

Ich finde es zumindest gut das auch in verbandsnahen Foren über das Thema geredet und diskutiert wird.

Ganz neben bei, ich bin für einen Fischereischein mit Lehrgang und Prüfung, aber in einer Form die deutlich näher an der anglerischen Praxis orientiert ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ich finde es zumindest gut das auch in verbandsnahen Foren über das Thema geredet und diskutiert wird.


Dabei wäre es aber gut, wenn in einer solchen Diskussion dann ein Anwalt und Fischereirechtsexperte zumindest juristisch richtig argumentieren würde...

Ja, nach der Mefogeschichte scheint da einiges an innerverbandlicher Kommunikation besser zu laufen inzwischen - gut!

Davon ab kann gerne jeder Verbandsfunktionär seine Verbandspolitik verteidigen:
Gerade diese halten wir ja (siehe oben) für falsch, die Argumentation in diesem Fall sogar dazu geradezu für lachhaft.


----------



## ohneLizenz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

"Angler können dank ihrer Kompetenz (u.a. *belegt durch einen Sachkundenachweis*) im Umgang mit den ihnen vertrauten Biotopen ihre Mitmenschen, besonders Kinder und Jugendliche, zum Verständnis und zur Achtung der Natur hinführen. Sie beweisen, dass man die Natur für eigene Bedürfnisse nutzen kann, sie aber zugleich erhalten und pflegen muss."


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Vollkommen richtig - wenn man dann Kurse nicht als gesetzlichen Zwang zum Geldverdienen sondern als freiwillige Leistung eines Verbands macht und die dann so gut, dass das auch wirklich von den Leuten angenommen wird und nicht wie heute als gesetzlch verordneete Alibiveranstaltung...


----------



## ohneLizenz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

=> wie soll man sonst kompetenz sachkunde belegen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> => wie soll man sonst kompetenz sachkunde belegen?


*Muss man ja laut Tierschutzgesetz nicht *- also freiwillig statt gesetzlich über die Landesfischereigesetze verordnet.


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Bewertung über Falsch oder Richtig von vorgebrachten Argumenten muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Wie du ja schon angemerkt hast sind Tierschutzrechtlich nun mal die nötigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten erforderlich. http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/__4.html 
Solange es sich nicht um gewerbsmäßige Tötungen handelt ist ein Nachweis nach §4 nicht gefordert. Wie die Kenntnisse erlangt werden ist nicht geregelt. Also kann die Ausbildung im Rahmen des Lehrganges ausreichen. 
In Schleswig-Holstein ist es im Landesfischereirecht gefordert, das zur Ausübung der Fischerei allgemein ein Fischereischein erforderlich ist. http://www.gesetze-rechtsprechung.s...chGSHpP26&doc.part=S&doc.price=0.0#focuspoint
Der Umfang der Prüfung und damit auch des zu vermittelnden Stoffes ist auch geregelt. http://www.gesetze-rechtsprechung.s...chGSHpP27&doc.part=S&doc.price=0.0#focuspoint
Hier wird explizit gefordert das die Kenntnisse aus tierschutzrechtlicher Sicht nachgewiesen werden müssen.

Also ist es mitnichten nur ein Problem des VDSF, sondern es müssen nebenbei auch noch die jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze geändert werden. Das es Möglich ist zeigt ja das Beispiel Brandenburg mit dem Friedfischangeln. Hier ist aber wiederum die Frage inwieweit hier zwischen Hecht und Karpfen in Bezug auf die Prüfung unterschieden werden muss.

Ansonsten finde ich das Versteifen auf einzelne Personen in Bezug auf Angelegenheiten des Gesetzgebers und einiger Verbände nicht gerade geeignet.


----------



## ohneLizenz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

=> freiwilligkeit?

=> im betrieb bei mir: freiwillige beschränkung rauchen : klappt nicht
=> im betrieb bei mir: freiwillige abmachung nicht im grünstreifen vor dem fenster zu parken sondern auf den parkplätzen 15 meter weiter weg : klappt nicht

=> freiwillighkeit für seminar " auffrischung bestücken" : keine anmeldung
=> freiwilligkeit mentor für neue mitarbeiter: keine meldung
=> freiwilligkeit berufsanfaengerseminar: keine meldung

nur mal aus dem fenster gerade gesehen, muss nicht lange überlegen, kann aber über freiwilligkeit viel schreiben

freiwilligkeit ist LÄCHERLICH


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Muss man ja laut Tierschutzgesetz nicht *- also freiwillig statt gesetzlich über die Landesfischereigesetze verordnet.



Das Landesrecht sagt (zumindest in S-H) Nachweis muss sein.
Und da Landesrecht hier nicht in Widerspruch zu Bundesrecht tritt ist auch Landesrecht bindend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und genau deswegen müssen solche Landesegesetze geändert werden und genau dafür sollte ein "Angler"verband auch eintreten statt das zu bekämpfen!!


----------



## Boendall (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Mal eben das Zitat des VDSF aus deinem Beitrag geklaut Thomas:

_"Diejenigen, die die Prüfung bekämpfen, merken auch oft gar nicht, wie sie anderen Interessengruppen in die Hände spielen. Denn eigentlich beneiden uns andere Umweltverbände um die Prüfung. Denn Jäger, Falkner und Fischer können sich in der Natur bewegen und ihre Sachkunde belegen. Das können viele andere nicht, die sich Naturschützer nennen. "_

Ich habe lange mit der Gäste BH Karte (gibts in der Steiermark schon lange) geangelt und irgendwann aus Kostengründen die Richtige BH Karte gemacht (kostet nach der Prüfung nurmehr 21€ pro Jahr und ist in der gesamten Steiermark gültig, während der Gästepass 5€ für 28 Tage kostet und nur im jeweiligen Bezirk gilt).

Ich konnte vorher schon die Fische unterscheiden und wusste als Kind die lateinischen Namen, weil mein Vater für mich und meinen Bruder einfach ein Spiel draus gemacht hat und das Lernen lustig war.

Schonzeiten/Brittmaße sind meist abgeändert und somit bring das Auswendiglernen der Gesetzlichen Zeiten/Maße gar nichts, ausserdem stehen sie auch auf dem Fischerschein.

Das einzige was ich nicht konnte vor der Prüfung war Zitat: "_Denn Jäger, Falkner und Fischer können sich in der Natur bewegen und *ihre Sachkunde belegen*. Das können viele andere nicht, die sich Naturschützer nennen. "._

Trotzdem hat sich nach der Prüfung mein Verhalten am Wasser nicht geändert, weil mich ich vor der Prüfung nicht anders verhalten habe als nach der Prüfung.

Fangen lehrt einem die Prüfung nicht (siehe Eingangspost) und ich wage zu behaupten, dass wer vorher kein Verständniss für die Natur gehabt hat bzw. nichts drauf gegeben hat, wird auch nach einer Prüfung inklusive Sachkundenachweis sein Verhalten kaum ändern.

EDIT: Gäste BH Karte = zahlen und man darf fischen
BH Karte = Prüfung zahlen => Prüfung und dann jährlich Beiträge zahlen um zu fischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Genau so ist das!


----------



## Honeyball (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Aus welcher sachlichen oder tierschutzrechtlichen Begründung muss abgeleitet werden, dass ich im nächsten Jahr meine dann 14-jährige Tochter nicht mehr zum Angeln mitnehmen darf, es sei denn, sie besucht Vorbereitungskurse und legt eine Prüfung ab, um nachzuweisen, dass sie weiß, wieviel Eier ein gesundes Hechtweibchen legt???
Ich halte das für unnötig, unsinnig und völlig am Ziel vorbei. Da ist es mir viel lieber, dass sie auch ohne Prüfung Pfifferlinge und Steinpilze findet, 'nen Barsch von 'ner Brasse unterscheidet, den still am Wasser stehenden Graureiher noch vor mir entdeckt und im Gegensatz zu den allermeisten ihrer Altersgenossen nicht entzückt von einem Rotkehlchen redet, sobald ein Dompfaff im Vogelhäuschen sitzt!!!!


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich denke mal das selbst im VDSF die wenigsten behaupten würden das allein die Prüfung zum Fischereischein aus jemand einen guten Angler macht.

Zu den Jeweiligen Landesgesetzen kann ich nur sagen das sich niemand nur auf irgendeinen Verband oder Verein verlassen muss. Jeder kann sich an den jeweiligen Gestzgeber wenden um hier für Veränderungen zu werben oder konkrete Änderungen zu Fordern. 

Als  Beispiele:

Für Schleswig-Holstein: http://www.landtag.ltsh.de/ausschuesse/petitionsausschuss.html
Für Baden-Württemberg: http://www.landtag-bw.de/parlament/der_landtag/petitionen/index.asp
Für Nordrhein-Westfalen: http://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WWW/Navigation/Petitionen/Inhalt.jsp


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> freiwilligkeit ist LÄCHERLICH


Naja, der Meinung kann man sein, da wäre dann Bundeswehr das richtige oder die Kirche, da bekomst Du auch gesagt, was Du zu tun und/oder zu lassen hast..

Und ob freiwillig oder nicht, geprüft oder nicht:
Ans Tierschutzgesetz halten muss sich eh jeder..

So wie auch ein Fußgänger ohne Führerschein nicht über eine rote Ampel laufen darf...

Und da gehts um Menschenleben, nicht um kaltblütige Fische..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hör bloss auf mit Baden-Württemberg.
Und lies das hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html

Da meint doch der Minister zum Thema Prüfiung auf unsere Nachfrage, dass das so sein muss, eher möglichst noch strenger..



			
				aus Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Schon in der Einleitung macht der Minister (bzw. sein zuständiger Beamter) klar, dass für ihn nur der "organisierte" Angler überhaupt erst ein Angler ist.
> 
> Der Hinweis auf "sachliche Gründe", den Zugang zu den Gewässern zu begrenzen - und damit das restriktive Gesetz zu rechtfertigen - ist ja aber Sache der jeweiligen Gewässerbewirtschafter und beileibe nicht die des Gesetzgebers durch einen generell  gesetzlich möglichst erschwerten Zugang zum Angeln.
> 
> ...



Dass der VDSF in B-W das unterstützt, genauso wie das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot bzw. dessen Abschaffung mit Gutachten verhinderte, welche darstellten wie schlecht doch die Angler sind, zeigt nur, wie viel Arbeit da noch nötig ist...

Im VDSF wie in der Regierung - stehen sich beide in B-W an Anglerfeindlichkeit in nichts nach...


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Was spricht denn dagegen auch (oder gerade) in Baden-Württemberg über den Petitionsausschuss des Landtages auf eine Gesetzesänderung hinzuarbeiten. Wie gesagt dazu braucht man keine Verbände. Ich denke mal mit dem generellen Nachtangelverbot dürften die wenigsten Angler zufrieden sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nichts spricht dagegen!!!
Ich warne da nur vor übertriebenen Erwartungen, eben da VDSF und Regierung in B-W gleich anglerfeindlich sind..

Da muss man dicke Bretter lange bohren, bis es mal soweit ist, dass man in B-W einen leichteren Zugang zum Angel bekommt..


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Geduld sollte ja gerade dem Angler kein Fremdwort sein 

Das es schnell geht behauptet ja keiner. Es ist lediglich eine Möglichkeit von vielen...

Aber um dein Beispiel aufzugreifen, um ein Loch zu bohren muss der Bohrer erst einmal angesetzt werden.


----------



## Udo561 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hi,
dann möchte ich auch mal ein wenig dazu schreiben.

Als Kind habe ich schon ( schwarz) geangelt und da wollte ich schon immer so einen  Angelschein haben so wie die erwachsenen richtigen Angler auch.

Aber je öfter ich am Wasser war und gesehen habe wie (einige )  "richtige" Angler mit den Fischen umgingen stellte ich mir die Frage was  man denn so lernt wenn man einen Angelschein macht.
Da wurden gefangene Fische einfach in einen Eimer geschmissen, ohne Wasser und ohne die Fische zu töten.
Die "richtigen" Angler hatten genau so oft Schnursalat wie ich.
Auswerfen konnte man bei so einer Vorbereitung zur Prüfung wohl auch  nicht lernen , deren Montagen landeten oft da wo sie nicht sollten.
Und die "richtigen" Angler fingen aber auch nicht mehr Fische als ich nur weil sie einen Angelschein hatten.

Angler mit Angelschein waren für mich immer hochangesehene Leute die es  verstanden Fische aufzuspüren und mit Geschick zu fangen.
Aber meine Meinung änderte sich schlagartig als ich mal so einen Anglerstammtisch besuchte.
Ich war zu der Zeit so um die 12 Jahre und besuchte einen Anglerstammtisch , bei uns im Dorf in einer Kneipe.
Und ab diesem Tag stand für mich fest das ich nie eine Prüfung ablegen  werde und einen Angelschein haben wollte , ich wollte nie so werden wie  diese Angler.
Da traf ich versoffene alte Männer die laut rumschrien, mit ihren  angeblichen Fängen prahlten und wo einer über den anderen herzog.

Mich hat es dann nach Holland verschlagen , ich hatte das Glück das  meine Eltern einen Wohnwagen direkt an einem See in NL stehen hatten.
Und ich habe bis heute keinen Angelschein , verbringe aber 250 Tage  im  Jahr am oder auf dem Wasser, den niederländischen Gesetzen sei Dank.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es ist doch ganz einfach:
Respekt und Anstand lernt man in keinem Kurs (weder zur Sportfischer- noch zur Führerscheinprüfung - Beispiele kennt jeder aus seinem täglichen Leben da ja genug)..

Wenn aber Verände meinen, Respekt und Anstand per Kurs und Prüfung "verordnen" zu können und dann noch die Gesetzgeber aus falschem Tierschutzverständnis heraus dazu bringen, solche unsinnigen Prüfungen auch noch gesetzlich festzuschreiben, dann zeigt das nur, welches Bild von Anglern (bzw. Menschen allgemeine) solche Verbände und deren Funktionäre haben..

Da werden alle Angler in "Sippenhaft" genommen, nur weil es schwarze Schafe gibt..


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Der Nutzen der Prüfungen in der jetzigen Form können mit Recht in frage gestellt werden. 

Nutzen sie überhaupt? -Vielleicht teilweise.
Schaden sie? -Eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Schaden sie? -Eigentlich nicht.


Doch natürlich!!
Jedem der angeln gehen will, wird das unnötig schwer gemacht mit zusätzlichen, unötigen (auch finanziellen) Hürden durch Kurse und Prüfung.

Jeder der sich fürs angeln interessiert und angeln geht, ist ein Gewinn - auch und nicht zuletzt für Verbände und Vereine, die dadurch mehr Mitglieder und mehr Gewicht bekommen könnten..

Nur sind die halt leider im Falle VDSF eben Besitzstandswahrer, denen es nicht um möglichst viele oder freie Angler geht, sondern darum, die eigenen Gewässer so weit als möglich alleine nutzen zu können.

Da beisst sich das dann halt und es wird mit Argumenten um sich geschmissen, die zwar nicht standhalten, aber mit dem Schutzargument kann man ja immer prima auftreten öffentlich..


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



mcrae schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen auch (oder gerade) in Baden-Württemberg über den Petitionsausschuss des Landtages auf eine Gesetzesänderung hinzuarbeiten. Wie gesagt dazu braucht man keine Verbände. Ich denke mal mit dem generellen Nachtangelverbot dürften die wenigsten Angler zufrieden sein.




Dagegen spricht, dass man dann vorgehalten bekommt, dass der eigene Verband Nachtangelverbot und Prüfung unterstützt. Und wenn es schon schwer genug ist, als Einzelner über den Petitionsausschuß einen Erfolg zu verbuchen, so gilt das um so mehr, wenn der zuständige Verband eine gegenläufige Position vertritt. Und das nochmal erschwert bei einem Thema, wo die zuständigen Politiker keinerlei Ahnung vom Angeln haben und eher Richtung Tierschutz tendieren, als vermeintlich dagegen.

Der logische und richtige Weg ist es dann doch, zunächst einmal vom eigenen Verband Rückendeckung zu fordern.


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht, dass man dann vorgehalten bekommt, dass der eigene Verband Nachtangelverbot und Prüfung unterstützt. Und wenn es schon schwer genug ist, als Einzelner über den Petitionsausschuß einen Erfolg zu verbuchen, so gilt das um so mehr, wenn der zuständige Verband eine gegenläufige Position vertritt. Und das nochmal erschwert bei einem Thema, wo die zuständigen Politiker keinerlei Ahnung vom Angeln haben und eher Richtung Tierschutz tendieren, als vermeintlich dagegen.
> 
> Der logische und richtige Weg ist es dann doch, zunächst einmal vom eigenen Verband Rückendeckung zu fordern.



Dafür Spricht das es nicht nur den einen Verband gibt. 
Das es leicht wird behauptet auch keiner.
Aber es muss ja nicht ein einzelner den Petitionsausschuß überzeugen, wenn sich mehrere zu dem Thema an ihn wenden werden auch die Politiker dort wach.
Rückendeckung vom Verband zu fordern ist richtig, aber wieso soll man deshalb auf verbrieftes Recht verzichten?


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach weckt man ein Verantwortungsbewusstsein für die Natur, indem man die Menschen in jungen Jahren mit ihr vertraut macht, indem sie mit ihr aufwachsen und nicht indem man ihnen die Gelegenheit gibt, sich kostenlos die Filets im Tiefkühler zu stapeln.



Ja nun, Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber genau da argumentierst Du kontraproduktiv zu Deiner eigenen Ansicht.

Schau, als ich die Prüfung machen musst, wusste ich schon wesentlich mehr als für die Prüfung überhaupt nötig war. Ich hab mich von Kindesbeinen an im Wald rumgetrieben, schwarz geangelt, Frösche aufgeblasen, Molche im Einmachglas vertrocknen lassen, Spatzen mit dem Luftgewehr abgeknallt und vieles mehr. 
Natürlich haben meine Eltern mir gesagt, dass man das nicht macht, und natürlich hab ich mewr als einmal ein paar um die Ohren bekommen, wenn ich erwischt wurde. Und genauso ging es meinen Alterskollegen.

Es hat aber nicht lange gedauert, bis der Schalter im Kopf rumgelegt wurde und man Stück für Stück von den jugendlichen Missetaten Abstand nahm.
Und zwar genau nicht, weil es einem gesagt wurde, sondern weil man es durch eigenes Erleben als falsch einstufen konnte.

Elterliche Machtworte, Prüfungen und Kurse können diese Erfahrungen nicht ersetzen. Sie können Dich nur in ein temporär zu befolgendes Verhaltenskorsett pressen.

All das geschwafel davon, dass geprüfte Angler bessere Angler sind ist nonsens.Wenn die Erfahrung fehlt, hilft das alles nix.

Und genau darum muss diese unsinnige Prüfung weg.


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch natürlich!!
> Jedem der angeln gehen will, wird das unnötig schwer gemacht mit zusätzlichen, unötigen (auch finanziellen) Hürden durch Kurse und Prüfung.
> 
> Jeder der sich fürs angeln interessiert und angeln geht, ist ein Gewinn - auch und nicht zuletzt für Verbände und Vereine, die dadurch mehr Mitglieder und mehr Gewicht bekommen könnten..
> ...



Eine Prüfung und den Schein an sich finde ich zumindest schon eher Vorteilhaft. Und als unnötige Hürde würde ich das auch nicht bezeichnen. Aber Über die Ausgestaltung und das Angebot kann und soll gerne geredet werden. 
Zu der Vermutung das die Anglerzahl gering gehalten werden soll...
Ist denn schon mal angefragt worden wie es sich mit weitaus mehr Angeboten von Lehrgängen/Prüfungen verhält, da es deutlich mehr Interessenten als derzeitige Angebote gäbe...

Dann kann man ja sehen wie der Verband argumentiert und die Aussage (sicher?) gegen ihn verwenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Eine Prüfung und den Schein an sich finde ich zumindest schon eher Vorteilhaft


Der Schein war ja nie das Problem, nur die Prüfung als Voraussetzung..


----------



## Tüdde (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja nun, Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber genau da argumentierst Du kontraproduktiv zu Deiner eigenen Ansicht.
> 
> Schau, als ich die Prüfung machen musst, wusste ich schon wesentlich mehr als für die Prüfung überhaupt nötig war. Ich hab mich von Kindesbeinen an im Wald rumgetrieben, schwarz geangelt, Frösche aufgeblasen, Molche im Einmachglas vertrocknen lassen, Spatzen mit dem Luftgewehr abgeknallt und vieles mehr.
> Natürlich haben meine Eltern mir gesagt, dass man das nicht macht, und natürlich hab ich mewr als einmal ein paar um die Ohren bekommen, wenn ich erwischt wurde. Und genauso ging es meinen Alterskollegen.
> ...



Genau aus den von dir genannten Gründen, habe ich doch vorgeschlagen eine Prüfung erst mit einem Alter von 16 oder 18 zu verlangen. So können Jugendliche und Kinder die Natur bereits in jungen Jahren schätzen lernen, ohne mit 10 Jahren den Angelschein machen zu müssen oder andernfalls von der Polizei am Gewässer abgeholt zu werden.


----------



## Tüdde (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Natürlich ist die Prüfung Unfug.*
> Wurde vom VDSF verlangt und dann in den meisten Bundesländern eingeführt, bevor jetzt wieder die langsame Abschaffung anfängt (Tourischeine, prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln etc.).
> 
> *Es diente dem VDSF dazu, sich wichtig zu machen* und wegen der Kohle, die Verbandsgliederungen/Vereinemit den angebotenen Kursen.



erstmal: Ich dachte der Thread heißt "Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband" und nicht "Ich bastele mir einen Wunschverband und ihr dürft applaudieren". Die Meinung eines Anderen ohne Argumente als "Unfug" abzustempeln ist nicht gerade die feine Englische...

zum Thema: Sollte eine Prüfung dem VDSF dazu gedient haben, sich wichtig zu machen, hat dies aber enorm viele positive Nebeneffekte mit sich gebracht. Meiner Meinung nach ist es nämlich ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil, dass ein Anfänger an seinem ersten Tag am Gewässer weiß, wie man den Schnurlaufbügel umklappt, was für einen Fisch er mit seinem Wobbler fangen kann und wie man einen gefangenen Fisch waidgerecht tötet.

Warscheinlich hat der VDSF diese Vorteile für Angler nun erkannt und beginnt daher, die Fischereischeinprüfungen langsam wieder ab zu schaffen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Genau aus den von dir genannten Gründen, habe ich doch vorgeschlagen eine Prüfung erst mit einem Alter von 16 oder 18 zu verlangen. So können Jugendliche und Kinder die Natur bereits in jungen Jahren schätzen lernen, ohne mit 10 Jahren den Angelschein machen zu müssen oder andernfalls von der Polizei am Gewässer abgeholt zu werden.



Gut, aber warum soll ein junger Erwachsener nach mehreren Jahren Praxiserfahrung noch eine Prüfung ablegen ?

Wen kann man denn eher auf die Fische loslassen ? Den ungeprüften 16-jährigen, der schon seit seinem 10ten Lebensjahr angelt. oder den 30jährigen Erwachsenen, der sich vor der Prüfung noch nie mit Angeln auseinandergesetzt hat ? 

Es bleibt bei der Erkenntnis, dass eine Prüfung die Erfahrung nicht ersetzen kann. Eine Prüfung vor der Erfahrung bringt nix, eine nach der Erfahrung ist überflüsssig.


----------



## Tüdde (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gut, aber warum soll ein junger Erwachsener nach mehreren Jahren Praxiserfahrung noch eine Prüfung ablegen ?
> Weil man nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass jeder vor seiner Prüfung schon Praxiserfahrung gesammelt hat.
> 
> Wen kann man denn eher auf die Fische loslassen ? Den ungeprüften 16-jährigen, der schon seit seinem 10ten Lebensjahr angelt. oder den 30jährigen Erwachsenen, der sich vor der Prüfung noch nie mit Angeln auseinandergesetzt hat ?
> Bedeutet dies dann, dass Menschen, die in ihrem 30. Lebensjahr noch nie geangelt haben, auch niemals in ihrem Leben Angeln gehen dürfen? Sicherlich bringt die Prüfung an sich keine Erfahrung. Allerdings zwingt sie den völlig ahnungslosen Laien dazu, sich intensiv mit unseren Flossenträgern auseinander zu setzen, bevor er sie befischen darf. So wird verhindert, dass dein 30jähriger Erwachsener, der sich vor der Prüfung noch nie mit dem Angeln auseinandergesetzt hat, an einem wunderschönen Waldteich eine untermaßige Schleie nach der anderen eintütet, weil er sich ja eben noch nie damit auseinandergesetzt hat.


tight lines...


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Wie machen das andere Länder,wo es keine Prüfung gibt???

Haben die auch solche Probleme mit Anglern???

Oder fördern sie jegliches Angeln ohne großen tam tam???

Wir sind nicht umsonst unter Schlußlichtern in der EU was Angelfischerei und regeln betrifft.Was nicht heißt alles an regeln ist Mist,aber man kann auch überregulieren.

Kurz und knapp es geht wie immer nur um Geld Macht Kontrolle Ausübung.......

lg#h


----------



## Tüdde (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie machen das andere Länder,wo es keine Prüfung gibt???
> 
> Haben die auch solche Probleme mit Anglern???
> 
> ...



In vielen Ländern, wo ein Kenntnisnachweis egal ist, ist auch egal wie viele Fische man wann und in welchen Größen mit nach Hause nimmt.
Außerdem sollte man bedenken, was ein Wegfall der Fischereischeinpflicht für unsere Angelvereine bedeuten würde. Als Bespiel nehme ich jetzt mal meinen Verein, in dem ich selbst Mitglied bin. Unser Vorsitzender hat eine eigene Angelschule, in der er monatlich Fischereischeinlehrgänge durchführt. Belle ist halt ein dufter Typ und so kann er aus jedem Lehrgang viele Petrijünger dazu bewegen, sich in unserem Verein anzumelden.
Ich schätze mal, dass 90% all unserer Mitglieder nur wegen den Lehrgängen in unserem Verein sind. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich und bestimmt auch viele Andere niemals in einen Angelverein eingetreten wären, hätte man seine Prüfung dort nicht abgelegt.


----------



## volkerm (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hallo Gründler,

so isses.
Ich hatte zu den Kindergartenzeiten meines Sohnes, als offizielle Kindergartengeschichte, mal zu einer Vorstellung des Angelns geladen.
Die Resonanz war überwältigend.
Als Schlußsatz habe ich aber die deutschen Regeln nicht dargelegt.
Das wäre es dann gewesen.
Von den Knirpsen waren 30 % dabei- wie viele bleiben dran?
Das ist das Traurige!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Unser Vorsitzender hat eine eigene Angelschule, in der er monatlich Fischereischeinlehrgänge durchführt. Belle ist halt ein dufter Typ und so kann er aus jedem Lehrgang viele Petrijünger dazu bewegen, sich in unserem Verein anzumelden.
> Ich schätze mal, dass 90% all unserer Mitglieder nur wegen den Lehrgängen in unserem Verein sind. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich und bestimmt auch viele Andere niemals in einen Angelverein eingetreten wären, hätte man seine Prüfung dort nicht abgelegt.


 

Da sind wir genau wieder hier = es geht wie immer nur um Geld Macht Kontrolle Ausübung.......

Der Schein ist nur nen Nachweis,und richtig Angeln/Jagen mit allem drum und dran lernst du erst im laufe deiner Angelkarriere oder Jagdlaufbahn und das was du da bei Prüfung gelernt hast ist mehr oder weniger in paar Monaten Geschichte nicht alles aber vieles,und zum teil in der Praxis nicht anwendbar.Aber das ist bei allen Prüfungen so und wird auch so bleiben.

Warum also Nachweise Prüfungen.......

Sprich wir sind wieder hier = es geht wie immer nur um Geld Macht Kontrolle Ausübung.......

Wie gesagt es muss gewisse regeln prüfungen.....geben sehe ich auch so,aber da wo sie wirklich nötig sind (Waffen Auto Abi...)  und dann so das sie auch was in die Praxis mit rein bringen.

Ich wette ein Nichtangler der mit mir mitgeht kann nach 2 Wochen besser Angeln wie der der gerade aus der Prüfung kommt,vorrausgesetzt beide hatten vorher null ahnung.

Nun ja aber ansichten sind halt verschieden,der eine sagt brauchen wir nicht,der andere sagt noch schärfer machen,ist nen endlos thema.

#h


----------



## volkerm (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Schule, Schulungen, Zertifikate...
Immer das Gleiche.
Ethik, Verantwortungsbewusstsein, neugieriges Interesse.
Das isses.
Meine Logik wollten mir auch Heerscharen von Lehrern und Professoren austreiben.
Hat bis heute nicht geklappt.
So bleibt das auch.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich wette ein Nichtangler der mit mir mitgeht kann nach 2 Wochen besser Angeln wie der der gerade aus der Prüfung kommt,vorrausgesetzt beide hatten vorher null ahnung.



Übertreib mal nicht. 2 Tage reichen vollkommen aus. Ernsthaft.


----------



## Tüdde (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich wette ein Nichtangler der mit mir mitgeht kann nach 2 Wochen besser Angeln wie der der gerade aus der Prüfung kommt,vorrausgesetzt beide hatten vorher null ahnung.



Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Leider hat nicht jeder Interessierte jemanden, der einen zwei Wochen lang zum Angeln mitnimmt.
Die Tatsache, dass bei einer Fischereischeinprüfung Grundlagen wie das Töten und Betäuben eines Fisches vermittelt werden, die sich ein Einsteiger so schnell nicht selbst beibringen kann, ist wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Schein war ja nie das Problem, nur die Prüfung als Voraussetzung..




Richtig, wird immer wieder zusammengeworfen.

Fischereischein ja, Püfung Nein. So wie früher halt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass bei einer Fischereischeinprüfung Grundlagen wie das Töten und Betäuben eines Fisches vermittelt werden, die sich ein Einsteiger so schnell nicht selbst beibringen kann, ist wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



Man nimmt den Fisch aus dem Unterfangkescher und legt ihn mit dem Bauch auf eine feste Unterlage. Mit einem geeigneten Schlaginstument ( Holzknüppel,Fischtöter) schlägt man zwei/dreimal energisch und ohne Zögern auf das Genick. Dann dreht man den Fisch herum und sticht mit einem scharfen, spitzen Messer ins Herz, und/oder man schneidet beidseitig unter den Kiemendeckeln, diesen folgend, durchgängig entlang.

Um das zu lesen und zu verstehen braucht man..na, vielleicht eine Minute. Dann weißt Du das, was Dir in einem Kurs über das töten beigebracht wird. 

Das, und ein paar andere wesentliche Bestimmungen können zusammen mit dem Fischereischein in einem Faltblättchen ausgehändigt werden.

Das praktische Töten lernt man erst am Wasser. Und die ersten Fische werden sicher bei zögerlichen Menschen ein paar Sekunden länger leben als bei entschlossenen. 

Das praktische töten wird auch nicht abgeprüft.

Also wozu die Prüfung ?


----------



## Tüdde (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Na damit auch ein desinteressierter Anfänger, der sich das Sonntagsmenü am liebsten kostenlos zusammenangeln würde, dazu animiert wird, Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, waidgerechtest Töten und andere Dinge, die am Ende seinem Fang zu Gute kommen(Fischkrankheiten, schonendes zurücksetzten usw.), zu pauken.


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Wie gesagt die Prüfung ist aus den Forderungen der Gesetze abgeleitet. Wie diese zustande gekommen sind muss man die beteiligten Politiker fragen. Der VDSF ist unter Garantie nicht der einzige der zu den Gesetzesvorschlägen gehört wird und ich bezweifle doch recht stark das es einem Verband in Deutschland (egal welchem) in Naturschutzbelangen alleine gelungen ist ein Gesetz durchsetzen zu lassen.
Sinnvoll sehe ich die Prüfung aus dem Grunde an, das damit weitgehend sichergestellt ist das sich die zukünftigen Angler die maßgeblichen Informationen zumindest angeguckt haben. Die Gestaltung der Prüfung und des Lehrgangs ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich Verbesserungswürdig (mehr Praxis).

Aber nun mal zurück zum Thema:
*Wünsche, Forderungen, Anregungen an einen Anglerverband*

@Mods
Extrahiert doch bitte die Forderungen und trennt in Forderungen und Diskussion dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Der VDSF ist unter Garantie nicht der einzige der zu den Gesetzesvorschlägen gehört wird und ich bezweifle doch recht stark das es einem Verband in Deutschland (egal welchem) in Naturschutzbelangen alleine gelungen ist ein Gesetz durchsetzen zu lassen.


Der gesetzgeber wäre ohne den VDSF nie auf diese absurden Ideen gekommen..

Der Verband wollte die Prüfung - und sie kam...

Und die maßgeblichen Infos braucht man nichtzu prüfen, weil sie Gesetze sind und sich jeder daran halten MUSS - auch ohne Prüfung.

Es liegt wie bei Fußgängern im Straßenverkehr (auch ohne Kurs und Prüfung) am einzelnen selber, sich das anzueignen - und im Falle von Fehlverhalten muss er auch die Konsequenzen tragen..

Und das grundsätzliche kriegst Du auf ein Dina4-Blatt locker drauf.

Dazu brauchts keinen Kurs und keine Prüfung ..

Und schon gar nicht dann, wenn diese komplett praixsfremd sind..

Was ist denn z. B. für den Tierschutz besser?
Wenn man lernt, wie viele Schuppen an der Seitenlinie man zählen muss, um den geschützten Frauennerfling von Aland zu unterscheiden (und der Fisch beim Zählen schon verreckt ist) oder wenn es einfach heisst:
Jeder nicht eindeutig bestimmbare Fisch ist unverzüglich zurückzusetzen?

Und wäre es nich sinnvoller, wenn angehende Angler an einem Tag (mehr brauchts echt nicht) in der Praxis lernen, wie eine Posenrute, eine Grundrute und eine Spinnrute (wie gesagt, für den reinen Anfänger) sicher so montiert wird, dass nicht schon ein 100-Gramm-Rotauge den Knoten zerreissen kann (siehe dazu Postring 1 hier, was geprüfte Angler "kennen und können" nach der in B-W sicher nicht einfachen Prüfung (mit komplett falschen Inhalten)?

Das wichtigste hat man in ein oder zwei Praixstagen unter Anleitung (damit können die Vereine auch weiter Geld verdienen) gelernt, und ab da liegt es dann in der Hand des Einzelnen..

Und wichtiger als das abknüppeln von Fische nzu lernen, was immer wieder angeführt wird als Grund für einen Kurs/Prüfung, wäre es an hand toter Fische das schnelle und sichere abhaken fürs zurücksetzen zu lernen..

Es gibt nahc wie vor keinen einzige nvernünftigen Grund für eine Prüfung, außer der Kohle, die mit Kursen zu machen ist..

Und die kann man auch anders als mit gesetzlichen Prüfungen begründen und durchführen..

Ein ein- oder zwei Tage Praxiskurs (ohne Prüfung) und  darüberhinaus für wirklich interessierte gute und freiwillige Kurrsangebote der Vereine/Verbände...

So dass endlich auch vernüfntige Kurse angeboten werden, welche sich am praktischen Angeln und nicht an sinnfreien gesetzlichen Vorgaben orientieren..

Solange aber die Verbände so dröge sind, dass sie statt dessen die Kurseinnahmen gerne weiter gesetzlich verordnet haben wollen, dürfen sie sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn Angler aus de rtäglichen Praxis heraus das für nicht zielführend halten..


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Tüdde schrieb:


> In vielen Ländern, wo ein Kenntnisnachweis egal ist, ist auch egal wie viele Fische man wann und in welchen Größen mit nach Hause nimmt.
> Außerdem sollte man bedenken, was ein Wegfall der Fischereischeinpflicht für unsere Angelvereine bedeuten würde. Als Bespiel nehme ich jetzt mal meinen Verein, in dem ich selbst Mitglied bin. Unser Vorsitzender hat eine eigene Angelschule, in der er monatlich Fischereischeinlehrgänge durchführt. Belle ist halt ein dufter Typ und so kann er aus jedem Lehrgang viele Petrijünger dazu bewegen, sich in unserem Verein anzumelden.
> Ich schätze mal, dass 90% all unserer Mitglieder nur wegen den Lehrgängen in unserem Verein sind. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich und bestimmt auch viele Andere niemals in einen Angelverein eingetreten wären, hätte man seine Prüfung dort nicht abgelegt.



dein erster satz stimmt einfach nicht.
das einzige was es für die vereine bedeuten würde, daß einige weniger geld durch die wegfallenden lehrgänge haben würden.
und in deinem fall, daß dein vorsitzender weniger geld verdienen würde mit seiner angelschule.
nichts gegen deinen vorsitzenden, aber er macht nix anderes als auf clevere weise die gesetzeslage zur rekrutierung von vereinsmitgliedern auszunutzen.wenn er son toller typ ist wie du sagst, dann sollte es ihm auch möglich sein ohne die prüfung mitglieder für den verein zu gewinnen.
vereine haben weit aus andere möglichkeiten mitglieder zu werben und wenn es wie bei euch zu 90% nur über die pflichtprüfung geht, ist das kein gutes argument für euren verein.



Tüdde schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Leider hat nicht jeder Interessierte jemanden, der einen zwei Wochen lang zum Angeln mitnimmt.
> Die Tatsache, dass bei einer Fischereischeinprüfung Grundlagen wie das Töten und Betäuben eines Fisches vermittelt werden, die sich ein Einsteiger so schnell nicht selbst beibringen kann, ist wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



was glaubst du in wie vielen lehrgängen das gar nicht vermittelt wird und wie ralle schon sagte nen fisch töten lernt jeder in zwei minuten.



Tüdde schrieb:


> Na damit auch ein desinteressierter Anfänger, der sich das Sonntagsmenü am liebsten kostenlos zusammenangeln würde, dazu animiert wird, Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, waidgerechtest Töten und andere Dinge, die am Ende seinem Fang zu Gute kommen(Fischkrankheiten, schonendes zurücksetzten usw.), zu pauken.



diese sachen muß man nicht pauken da mindestmaße schonzeiten sowieso überall verschieden sind und man alle sowieso nicht wissen kann, diese sachen haben auf dem erlaubnisschein zu stehen.
und du sagst richtig man wird animiert zu pauken,
was kommt dabei meist raus, sehr sehr viele pauken nur für die prüfung auswendig und das wars dann, nach der prüfung ist alles wieder weg.

antonio


----------



## Boendall (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Tüdde schrieb:


> In vielen Ländern, wo ein Kenntnisnachweis egal ist, ist auch egal wie viele Fische man wann und in welchen Größen mit nach Hause nimmt.
> Außerdem sollte man bedenken, was ein Wegfall der Fischereischeinpflicht für unsere Angelvereine bedeuten würde.


 
Sorry Tüdde ich bin nicht viel international unterwegs, aber in Ungarn/Italien gibt es sehrwohl Fangbeschränkungen.

Deinem Vereinargument kann ich nicht ganz folgen, ein Kegelverein fordert ja auch keine Kegelprüfung.



Tüdde schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass bei einer Fischereischeinprüfung Grundlagen wie das Töten und Betäuben eines Fisches vermittelt werden, die sich ein Einsteiger so schnell nicht selbst beibringen kann, ist wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


 
Hierfür braucht man echt keine Prüfung (ich angle seit ich 7 bin mit Pubertätspause eben) meine Prüfung habe ich vor 4 Jahren gemacht, trotzdem gab es oft lecker Fisch, der nicht leiden musste.



Tüdde schrieb:


> Na damit auch ein desinteressierter Anfänger, der sich das Sonntagsmenü am liebsten kostenlos zusammenangeln würde, dazu animiert wird, Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, waidgerechtest Töten und andere Dinge, die am Ende seinem Fang zu Gute kommen(Fischkrankheiten, schonendes zurücksetzten usw.), zu pauken.


 
Dafür gibt es wiederum Gesetze an die man sich halten muss. Leider fehlt eben oft die nötige Kontrolle.
Schonmaße/Schonzeiten habe ich nur so ca. im Kopf, weil ich mir genug andere Dinge merken muss. Brauch ich aber nicht auswendig, steht auf der Karte.

Ich habe auch die Prüfung gemacht, finde sie aber wirklich unnötig. Bei uns in der Steiermark bezahlt man für die Lernunterlagen (oder man bekommt sie von einem Kumpel), dann Prüfungsgebühren, diverse Abgaben etc. macht ca 100€ für die Prüfung. Nur um dann in 10 Minuten Antworten ankreuzen und fertig, weil die Prüfung bei uns leichter ist als in Deutschland.

Das einzige Argument, dass meiner Meinung nach für die Prüfung sprechen könnte ist, dass wenn man 3 Jahre durchgehend seine Gebühren bezahlt hat zur Pacht eines Gewässers berechtigt ist. Aber auch dieses Gesetz ist nicht so richtig einleuchtend.

EDITAntonio 2 doofe mehrere gleiche Gedanken?


----------



## Damyl (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich stell mir grade die Meute vor, die man z.B. an einem Forellenpuff antrifft. Dort kann jeder bezahlen und loslegen...........was dort anzutreffen ist, weiss ja jeder der schon mal dort war.
Jetzt nehmen wir die Hürde Fischerprüfung weg, und geben jedem der Lust und Laune hat, überall die Möglichkeit zu fischen. 
Mag ja sein, das die Fischerprüfung zu bürokratisch und nicht praxisnah ist. Aber immerhin bild ich mir ein, das nur jemand der wirklich Interesse am Angeln hat, diese Hürde nimmt. 
Was derjenige danach am Wasser macht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.............
Eine Reform der Fischerprüfung wäre angebracht. Jedem einfach so die Möglichkeit zu geben loszuziehen.......da sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare |bigeyes


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Damyl schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grade die Meute vor, die man z.B. an einem Forellenpuff antrifft. Dort kann jeder bezahlen und loslegen...........was dort anzutreffen ist, weiss ja jeder der schon mal dort war.
> Jetzt nehmen wir die Hürde Fischerprüfung weg, und geben jedem der Lust und Laune hat, überall die Möglichkeit zu fischen.
> Mag ja sein, das die Fischerprüfung zu bürokratisch und nicht praxisnah ist. Aber immerhin bild ich mir ein, das nur jemand der wirklich Interesse am Angeln hat, diese Hürde nimmt.
> Was derjenige danach am Wasser macht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.............
> Eine Reform der Fischerprüfung wäre angebracht. Jedem einfach so die Möglichkeit zu geben loszuziehen.......da sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare |bigeyes



also dann gehts überall da wo es keine prüfung gibt, so zu wie an dem fopu aus deiner schilderung.
dann müßten nach deiner aussage dort überall chaotische zustände herrschen beim angeln.
die praxis beweist aber das gegenteil.und du sagst ja selber, daß einige trotz prüfung sich nicht entsprechend verhalten.
also warum dann die prüfung?

antonio


----------



## ohneLizenz (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

moin, moin

=> wer nur praxisnaehe sieht als reines angeln uebersieht daß es mehr gibt als nur auf dem teller
=> der sieht eben nicht ueber den tellerrand hinaus
=> das ist aber sehr wichtig
=> so geistig billig brauchen sich angler nicht zeigen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wer meint, dass Angler unbedingt geprüft werden müssen, um Dinge mit kaltblütigen Fischen zu tun, welche z. B. Kleintierzüchter mit warmblütigen Säugetieren auch heute schon ohne jede Prüfung tun dürfen (sowie jeder Haustierhalter), sollte mal sein Menschenbild bzw. sein Bild von Anglern hinterfragen..

Wer glaubt, dass tatsächlich eine Prüfung in der Lage ist, mangelnden Respekt und Anstand vor Natur und Kreatur den "schlechten Anglern" einzubläuen, der sollte das dann in allen anderen entsprechend relevanten Bereichen auch fordern..

Fußgänger dürfen nur noch mit Prüfung auf die Straße (da gehts immerhin um Menschenleben!), Haustierhaltung von Wirbeltieren nur noch mit strengster Prüfung, Genuss von Nikotin, Alkohol, Fett, Salz und Zucker nur nach ausgiebiger und strengster Prüfung - dafür kann man selbstverständlich sein und eintreten..

Um es ganz klar zu sagen:
Das wäre nicht das Deutschland, in dem ich leben wollte..

Und da Angler nicht schlechter (beileibe auch nicht besser!!) als andere Menschen sind,  werde ich auch weiterhin offen, offensiv und wenns sein muss auch provokativ gegen jede Schlechterstelung von Anglern gegenüber anderen Gruppen kämpfen - auch wenn diese von "Angler"verbänden teilweise sogar gewollt und gefördert sind..


----------



## Boendall (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> moin, moin
> 
> => wer nur praxisnaehe sieht als reines angeln uebersieht daß es mehr gibt als nur auf dem teller
> 
> ...


 
Ich zitiere mich mal selbst (zwar nicht gern aber trotzdem):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3068329&postcount=128


----------



## Damyl (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> also dann gehts überall da wo es keine prüfung gibt, so zu wie an dem fopu aus deiner schilderung.
> dann müßten nach deiner aussage dort überall chaotische zustände herrschen beim angeln.
> die praxis beweist aber das gegenteil.und du sagst ja selber, daß einige trotz prüfung sich nicht entsprechend verhalten.
> also warum dann die prüfung?
> ...



So gehts mit Sicheheit nicht zu. Dazu ist ja die Gewässerfläche zu gross und nicht überschaubar. Aber die Kollegen die am Fopu in Massen anzutreffen sind, würden ihr Verhalten an anderen Gewässern bestimmt auch nicht ändern. 
Da reichen mir doch die paar, die sich jetzt schon daneben benehmen. 
Ich hab schon mal in Spanien geangelt. Da sind z.B. 10mal so oft Kontrollen wie hier bei uns. Und bei Fehltritten drohen da auch ganz andere Strafen wie hier. Zudem sehen die das dort mit dem Tierschutz auch nicht so eng. Lass dort mal einen deutschen Tierschützer schnüffeln gehen..........bei uns wäre Angeln dann gleich verboten.
Italien das gleiche..........
Mit anderen Ländern hab ich keinen Vergleich. 
In Deutschland bin ich in 30Jahren nur 2mal kontrolliert worden. 
Also hinkt bei mir zumindest schon mal der Vergleich zwischen Deutschland .....Italien....Spanien....


Prüfung find ich auch nicht prickelnd.........deswegen schrieb ich ja das eine praxisnähere Reform angebracht wäre. Nur ganz ohne Grundwissen ..........ich weiss nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Nur ganz ohne Grundwissen ..........ich weiss nicht


So viel ist das ja nun wirklich nicht an benötigtem Grundwissen, dass man da ne Prüfung braucht..

Fisch nicht erkannt:
Zurücksetzen (also sollte Hakenlösen gelernt werden, Dauer ca. 5 Minuten)..

Fisch erkannt, also entweder:
zurücksetzen (Schonzeit, Schonmaß, keine sinnvolle Verwertung möglich), siehe oben.

oder:
entnehmen (Fisch töten, auf den Bauch legen, auf den Kopp kloppen, abstechen, erlernbar in ca. 1 Minute)

Um überhaupt einen Fisch fangen zu können, die drei wichtigsten Montagen lernen inkl. vernünftiger Knoten.
Dauer ca. eine halbe Stunde..

Alles weitere lernt man eh nur in der Praxis..

Und alles weitere ist eh schon gesetzlich geregelt und es muss sich jeder dran halten - ob mit oder ohne Prüfung. Seien es Schonzeiten (eh gewässerabhängig und auf jeder Karte vermerkt, zu was also sinnlos Schonzeiten pauken?) oder Tier/Natur/Artenschutz (muss sich jeder Bürger, ob Angler oder nicht, ob geprüft oder nicht, als Bundesgesetz sowieso dran halten)..

Was also soll eine Prüfung in der Praxis bringen, außer Angler einzuschränken bzw. die Hürden bewusst hoch zu legen, um Leuten das Angeln zu vermiesen?

Das konnte in der ganzen Diskussion noch niemand beantworten..


----------



## MefoProf (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was also soll eine Prüfung in der Praxis bringen, außer Angler einzuschränken bzw. die Hürden bewusst hoch zu legen, um Leuten das Angeln zu vermiesen?
> 
> Das konnte in der ganzen Diskussion noch niemand beantworten..




Richtig. Und wenn man jetzt mal noch den ausländischen Angler nimmt, dann ist das nicht nur ein Vermiesen des Angelns, sondern definitiv ein *Ausschluß* ausländischer Angler vom fischen in Deutschland (bis auf einige wenige BL, die da zum Glück inzwischen Ausnahmeregelungen haben). 

Gastfreundlichkeit sieht wirklich anders aus. Stellt euch mal vor was passieren würde, wenn die NL, Norwegen, Schweden, DK usw Ausländer nicht mehr in ihren Gewässern fischen lassen würden :q

*Das Fischereischeinsystem ist eine bodenlose Frechheit, die wirklich ihres gleichen sucht. *

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nochmal:
Nicht der Schein als solcher ist das Problem, nur wie man ihn in Deutschland bekommt (bzw. eben nicht bekommt ohne Prüfung).

Als Verwaltungsinsrument zum einziehen der Fischereiabgabe kann der Schein durchaus nützlich sein.

Wenn ihn jeder ohne Prüfung bekommen kann, jedenfalls..


----------



## Luku (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

(i wollt mich eigentlich aus diesem thema raushalten...)

aber thomas...

wie willst du feststellen das angler B das nötige grundwissen hat?

sicherlich sind viele dinge die gelehrt werden blödsinn (ist aber in jeder schule so   )

ich seh/ lese hier auch keine schlüssigen argumente dafür die prüfung wegfallen zu lassen.

theorie macht noch keinen angler, gibt aber ein gewissen grundwissen. zum angler wird man am gewässer..

wenn es nach mir ginge...müsste man die prüfung sogar erschweren.
(gibt genug idioten am wasser...sorry)

es geht hier auch um das lebewesen fisch welcher ein gewisses recht auf schutz hat


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> theorie macht noch keinen angler, gibt aber ein gewissen grundwissen. zum angler wird man am gewässer..


Das genau ist doch das schlüssigste Argument...


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

bei fast 80 Millionen Leute in einem Land nicht viel grösser wie ein Badehandtuch bin ich froh, dass nicht jeder angeln gehen darf.
Ich bin froh über die Pflicht einer Sportfischerprüfung.
Meine Meinung
Gruß Knurri


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Damyl schrieb:


> So gehts mit Sicheheit nicht zu. Dazu ist ja die Gewässerfläche zu gross und nicht überschaubar. Aber die Kollegen die am Fopu in Massen anzutreffen sind, würden ihr Verhalten an anderen Gewässern bestimmt auch nicht ändern.
> Da reichen mir doch die paar, die sich jetzt schon daneben benehmen.
> Ich hab schon mal in Spanien geangelt. Da sind z.B. 10mal so oft Kontrollen wie hier bei uns. Und bei Fehltritten drohen da auch ganz andere Strafen wie hier. Zudem sehen die das dort mit dem Tierschutz auch nicht so eng. Lass dort mal einen deutschen Tierschützer schnüffeln gehen..........bei uns wäre Angeln dann gleich verboten.
> Italien das gleiche..........
> ...



du bist noch ne antwort schuldig geblieben warum also die prüfung?

antonio


----------



## Damyl (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was also soll eine Prüfung in der Praxis bringen, außer Angler einzuschränken bzw. die Hürden bewusst hoch zu legen, um Leuten das Angeln zu vermiesen?
> 
> Das konnte in der ganzen Diskussion noch niemand beantworten..




Wenn jemand Interesse an dem Hobby hat, find ich die Hürde nicht zu hoch.........klar kann man drüber streiten ob nötig oder unnötig. Nicht praxisnah usw...
Müsste man halt anders gestalten. 
Aber wie willste denn sichergehen das jemand zumindest ein Grundwissen hat wie er sich verhalten soll ? Das Angeln bringen sie dir dort ja nicht bei. Klar. Aber man "muss" sich zumindest den ganzen theoretischen Rotz reinziehen. 
Wenn die jedem einen Zettel zum lesen mit heim geben würden ............was denkst du wieviele sich das durchlesen würden ?
Oder sollten die jedem Angelscheinneuling am Anfang das Angeln nur in begleitung eines langjährig erfahrenen Anglers erlauben..........damit er was lernt ?
Das was mir das Angeln vermiest, sind die unnötigen Gesetze und Bestimmungen.....................................aber nicht die Prüfung.


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Luku schrieb:


> (i wollt mich eigentlich aus diesem thema raushalten...)
> 
> aber thomas...
> 
> ...



was würdest du(oder viele andere) denn sagen, wenn die beliebten angelländer, wo die deutschen regelmäßig hinfahren, es genauso machen würden.
also nach dem motto, wir bekommen in deutschland keinen oder unter erschwerten bedingungen nen angelschein, jetzt müßen die deutschen bei uns erst mal ne prüfung machen und diese muß schwerer sein als derzeit in deutschland.

ne richtige begründung für die prüfung konnte noch keiner abgeben hier,wenn man dann hinter die kulissen schaut ist es doch meist nur besitzstand wahren und geld durch die lehrgänge.

antonio


----------



## Luku (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das genau ist doch das schlüssigste Argument...



und wo kommt das grundwissen her? vom nachbar, bei nem glas bier am stammtisch? (ok,..manche vorbereitungslehrgänge laufen genau so ab  :q)


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Damyl schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Interesse an dem Hobby hat, find ich die Hürde nicht zu hoch.........klar kann man drüber streiten ob nötig oder unnötig. Nicht praxisnah usw...
> Müsste man halt anders gestalten.
> Aber wie willste denn sichergehen das jemand zumindest ein Grundwissen hat wie er sich verhalten soll ? Das Angeln bringen sie dir dort ja nicht bei. Klar. Aber man "muss" sich zumindest den ganzen theoretischen Rotz reinziehen.
> Wenn die jedem einen Zettel zum lesen mit heim geben würden ............was denkst du wieviele sich das durchlesen würden ?
> ...



warum soll es überhaupt(sinnlose) hürden geben.
du sprichst hier von theoretischem rotz usw. willst aber trotzdem an ner prüfung festhalten, warum?
überall gehts ohne und sehr oft auch besser als hier also nochmals warum ne prüfung.

antonio


----------



## Luku (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> was würdest du(oder viele andere) denn sagen, wenn die beliebten angelländer, wo die deutschen regelmäßig hinfahren, es genauso machen würden.
> also nach dem motto, wir bekommen in deutschland keinen oder unter erschwerten bedingungen nen angelschein, jetzt müßen die deutschen bei uns erst mal ne prüfung machen und diese muß schwerer sein als derzeit in deutschland.
> 
> ne richtige begründung für die prüfung konnte noch keiner abgeben hier,wenn man dann hinter die kulissen schaut ist es doch meist nur besitzstand wahren und geld durch die lehrgänge.
> ...



diese frage kannst du auf viele bereiche ausweiten.

was ist mit dem jagdschein? in russland darf in sibirien geballert werden ohne das einer danach kräht.
in spanien darf man ne malerbude eröffnen ohne nen meisterbrief in der tasche zu haben.
 in holland durfte man jahre lang ohne bootsschein boot fahren, wurde nun geändert. bei uns nur  mit bootsschein usw.

ich bin der meinung..ein gewisses grundwissen ist nötig. und dieses wissen eigne ich mir nicht am gewässer an.
klar stehn gewisse fangbeschränkungen auf dem schein...aber net wie nen fisch aussieht.



wir haben 80 millionen einwohner, was glaubst du was amkanal etc. los ist wenn alle dürften wie se wollten?


----------



## angler1996 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

doofe Frage:
 meinst Du ein Teil der 80 Mio schmeißt sein Strickzeug weg und geht Waller angeln?
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Luku schrieb:


> diese frage kannst du auf viele bereiche ausweiten.
> 
> was ist mit dem jagdschein? in russland darf in sibirien geballert werden ohne das einer danach kräht.
> in spanien darf man ne malerbude eröffnen ohne nen meisterbrief in der tasche zu haben usw.
> ...




ist doch quatsch.
erst mal dürfen heute schon auch die mit schein nicht tun was sie wolln.
und in den andern ländern ohne prüfung auch nicht.
wer wann wo und wieviel an gewässern geangelt wird, ist über die erlaubnisscheine geregelt.
wer keinen hat kann dort nicht angeln, ganz einfach.
und was verstehst du unter grundwissen, daß ich dafür nen lehrgang und ne prüfung brauch.

antonio


----------



## Damyl (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> warum soll es überhaupt(sinnlose) hürden geben.
> du sprichst hier von theoretischem rotz usw. willst aber trotzdem an ner prüfung festhalten, warum?
> überall gehts ohne und sehr oft auch besser als hier also nochmals warum ne prüfung.
> 
> antonio



Wieso sinnlose Hürden ?
Es ist eine Hürde die einen zumindest zwingt etwas zu lesen, hören, usw....das ist der Grund warum ich auf eine gewisse Weise diese Hürde für sinnvoll anseh.
Für mich ist es nicht sinnlos........

Schreib doch mal ein Beispiel in welchem Land es besser läuft ohne Prüfung........


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

aso du siehst es also als sinnvoll an jugendlichen 150 € mal als beispiel für nen lehrgang abzunehmen um erst mal in die lage versetzt zu werden angeln gehn zu dürfen.ob er dann dabei bleibt oder nicht kann er doch vorher gar nicht wissen. und wenn das angeln dann nichts für ihn ist? egal 150 € verbrannt.

beispiele wo es läuft ohne prüfung gibts genug.
ich weiß nicht ob du die nicht sehen willst europa ist voll davon.
norwegen schweden holland frankreich und und und.

antonio


----------



## Luku (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> aso du siehst es also als sinnvoll an jugendlichen 150 € mal als beispiel für nen lehrgang abzunehmen um erst mal in die lage versetzt zu werden angeln gehn zu dürfen.ob er dann dabei bleibt oder nicht kann er doch vorher gar nicht wissen. und wenn das angeln dann nichts für ihn ist? egal 150 € verbrannt.
> 
> beispiele wo es läuft ohne prüfung gibts genug.
> ich weiß nicht ob du die nicht sehen willst europa ist voll davon.
> ...



diese vorgehensweise ist natürlich diskussionswürdig, fraglich und könnte man ändern.

dazu gibt es aber bereits gewisse regeln. jugendliche dürfen mit jugendfischereischein, der angler darf nen helfer dabei haben, kinder dürfen ohne j.- fischereischein.

aber so ist das mit dem autoführerschein auch...   ...gibt leute die machen den führerschein und fahren danach nie wieder auto.

argument andere länder zieht nicht. nicht alles was dort erlaubt ist, ist auch gut.


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Luku schrieb:


> diese vorgehensweise ist natürlich diskussionswürdig, fraglich und könnte man ändern.
> 
> aber so ist das mit dem autoführerschein auch...   ...gibt leute die machen den führerschein und fahren danach nie wieder auto.
> 
> argument andere länder zieht nicht. nicht alles was dort erlaubt ist, ist auch gut.



dann bleiben wir bei deutschland hier gab es und gibt es auch fischereischeine ohne prüfung und es war und ist auch nicht schlechter als mit prüfung.
und hört doch endlich mal auf mit dem führerschein, das sind birnen und äpfel.
also nochmal einen vernüftigen grund für die prüfung, bisher konnte ihn keiner nennen.

antonio


----------



## Damyl (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> beispiele wo es läuft ohne prüfung gibts genug.
> ich weiß nicht ob du die nicht sehen willst europa ist voll davon.
> norwegen schweden holland frankreich und und und.
> 
> antonio



Kann ich nicht sehen weil ich dort die Bestimmungen und Verhältnisse nicht kenne. Nur weil ich hier nichts von Problemen bei denen höre, heisst das ja nicht das die keine haben. 
Nur was ich hier ab und zu lese, beschränkungen bei der Fangzahl, Kontrollen an der Grenze wieviel KG Fisch ausgeführt werden darf, Touristen können heimfahren wenn sie sich z.B. nicht an Nachtangelverbot halten, entnehme mal in Holland nen Hecht, bei der Kontrolle wirds nicht lustig usw, zeigt das auch nicht überall alles rosig ist. 
Wie gesagt, ich kenn anglerisch nur Spanien und Italien.


----------



## gründler (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

In Deutschland brauch ich in diversen Berufen kein Meister mehr und darf mich Selbstständig machen.

Was Jagd betrifft und Angeln,das sind 2 paar Schuhe,und rumballern darf man da in Sibirien auch nicht einfach so,man muss sich ne Staatliche erlaubniß kaufen und darf nur bestimmtes Wild erlegen bezw.was bezahlt wurde (ich bin öfter im Osten zum Jagen da gibt es mittlerweile 2010 auch schon regeln.

Was die einheimischen da machen und ob sie das dürfen steht woanders geschrieben,da geht es um überleben nicht wie hier bei uns,wir haben alles die da drüben haben nix und müssen zum teil "wild rumballern". 

|wavey:


----------



## mcrae (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ein möglicher Sinn für eine Prüfung:

Damit sichergestellt ist das sich die zukünftigen Angler die relevanten Bestimmungen/ Lehrgangsinhalte/ Faltblatt... wenigstens angeguckt haben!

Nur mal so als Beispiel die allgegenwärtigen Bedienungsanleitungen mit Sicherheitshinweisen... Wenn die alle zumindest lesen würden...
Dann würden z.B. bei den Ethanolkaminen keiner auf die Idee kommen einen noch brennenden nachzufüllen. (Da das passiert sind Ethanolkamine ja sooo gefährlich)

Ein Lehrgang mit Prüfung -JA
Die derzeitigen Inhalte -NEIN


----------



## Luku (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ich bleib bei meinem argument: grundwissen.

auf meinen lehrgang in den 80iger habe ich ne menge leute gesehn die net mal wussten wie nen wels aussieht..oder nen zander.
obwohl diese leute jahre lang angeln gegangen sind (nach deren aussage....mein kommentar dazu: wohl nur am forellenpuff).

auf die frage warum das in den anderen bundesländern ohne klappt? keine ahnung, habe  ich mich nie für interessiert.


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Damyl schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht sehen weil ich dort die Bestimmungen und Verhältnisse nicht kenne. Nur weil ich hier nichts von Problemen bei denen höre, heisst das ja nicht das die keine haben.
> Nur was ich hier ab und zu lese, beschränkungen bei der Fangzahl, Kontrollen an der Grenze wieviel KG Fisch ausgeführt werden darf, Touristen können heimfahren wenn sie sich z.B. nicht an Nachtangelverbot halten, usw, zeigt das auch nicht überall alles rosig ist.
> Wie gesagt, ich kenn anglerisch nur Spanien und Italien.



und was hat das jetzt mit ner prüfung zu tun.
fangbeschränkungen gibts(fast) überall, was haben einfuhr und ausfuhrbeschränkungen mit ner prüfung zu tun, das sind zollbestimmungen der jeweiligen länder und die hat nun mal jedes land der jeweiligen länder und die
klar gibt es überall auch probleme bloß was haben die mit ner prüfung zu tun.

antonio


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Luku schrieb:


> ich bleib bei meinem argument: grundwissen.
> 
> auf meinen lehrgang in den 80iger habe ich ne menge leute gesehn die net mal wussten wie nen wels aussieht..oder nen zander.
> obwohl diese leute jahre lang angeln gegangen sind (nach deren aussage....mein kommentar dazu: wohl nur am forellenpuff).
> ...



aso grundwissen,wenn du meinst, daß man für das bischen grundwissen nen lehrgang und ne prüfung braucht,bitte schön.
die praxis beweist und hat das gegenteil bewiesen.

und die tatsache, daß es in anderen bl ohne geht und es in d auch schon ohne ging, ist doch ein fakt gegen die prüfung.
und wenn dich das nicht interessiert ist das nicht mein problem, aber dann behaupte auch nicht, daß es ohne prüfung nicht geht.

antonio


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

einfach mal die Meinung eines anderen akzeptieren.
Ich glaube 20 x seine eigene Meinung zu wiederholen ist auch nicht sinnvoll.
Ich wünsche euch ein frohes Fest und den für euch passenden Verein.  
Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



mcrae schrieb:


> Ein möglicher Sinn für eine Prüfung:
> 
> Damit sichergestellt ist das sich die zukünftigen Angler die relevanten Bestimmungen/ Lehrgangsinhalte/ Faltblatt... wenigstens angeguckt haben!
> 
> ...



mcrae das würde dann aber heißen wenn man konsequent weiterdenkt,daß für jede pillepalle ne prüfung erforderlich ist.

mit der unterschrift unter dem erlaubnisschein bestätigt der angler die bestimmungen etc. zur kenntnis genommen zu haben und einzuhalten.
tut er es nicht folgen sanktionen.
das a und o sind nicht irgendwelche prüfungen und dergleichen sondern entsprechend funktionierende kontrollen und sanktionen die weh tun.

antonio


----------



## Luku (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> aso grundwissen,wenn du meinst, daß man für das bischen grundwissen nen lehrgang und ne prüfung braucht,bitte schön.
> die praxis beweist und hat das gegenteil bewiesen.
> 
> und die tatsache, daß es in anderen bl ohne geht und es in d auch schon ohne ging, ist doch ein fakt gegen die prüfung.
> ...



antonio..das habe ich nicht behauptet und gesagt.
ich bin der meinung das ein grundwissen vermittelt werden sollte und um dies sicher zustellen ein prüfung notwendig ist.
in wie weit dies anderswo funktioniert oder nicht funktioniert hat mich noch nie interessiert...also diese frage habe  ich mir nie gestellt.

ob das mit den aktuellen prüfungen u. vorbereitungslehrgängen gegeben ist etc. kann ich dir nicht sagen. auch die kosten von 150 euro sind inmeinen augen absoluter wucher.
damals in den 80iger waren diese lehrgänge schon nen witz, die preise offensichtlich moderater...fast geschenkt.

evtl. sind se auch gewollt nen witz weil eben andere bundesländer diese prüfung nicht verlangen.


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Luku schrieb:


> antonio..das habe ich nicht behauptet und gesagt.
> ich bin der meinung das ein grundwissen vermittelt werden sollte und um dies sicher zustellen ein prüfung notwendig ist.
> in wie weit dies anderswo funktioniert oder nicht funktioniert hat mich noch nie interessiert...also diese frage habe  ich mir nie gestellt.
> 
> ...



das ist eben deine meinung.
die akzeptiere ich aber teile sie nicht.

und wenn die lehrgänge nen witz waren wie du schreibst und heute auch noch teilweise(oder auch oft) sind , warum sind sie dann nötigt?

antonio


----------



## mcrae (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nein, man braucht nicht für jede "Pillepalle" eine Prüfung. Autofahren kann man auch ohne Prüfung für den Führerschein, die Anzahl der Autofahrer die nicht fahren können wird sich schon natürlich reduzieren, leider steigen dann auch die Unfallzahlen, Versicherungsbeiträge....

Die Gestaltung der Lehrgänge und Prüfungen kann wie gesagt gerne überarbeitet werden. Aber das muss halt vom Gesetzgeber gefordert werden, von den Anbietern der Lehrgänge umgesetzt werden und auch letztendlich von den zukünftigen Anglern angenommen werden.

Das ganze muss 16 mal (jedes Bundesland einzeln) gemacht werden. Wer macht da den Anfang?
Eine komplette Abschaffung der Prüfung (oder des Scheines an sich) wird auch unter den Anglern nicht unbedingt auf ungeteilte Gegenliebe stoßen, von "Angelgegnern" ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Eine komplette Abschaffung der Prüfung (oder des Scheines an sich) wird auch unter den Anglern nicht unbedingt auf ungeteilte Gegenliebe stoßen, von "Angelgegnern" ganz zu schweigen.


Und trotzdem hats schon angefangen und wird auch weitergehen ;-))
Gott sei Dank sind nicht alle Gesetzgeber der Meinung, dass Angler überreguliert werden müssen und die beweisen heute schon in der Praxis, dass es dadurch weder signifikant mehr Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht noch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gibt..

Ist es nicht schön, dass die Praxis schlicht die Bedenkenträger widerlegt??


----------



## mcrae (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das "Traumszenario" wäre ja das sich nur verantwortungsvolle Angler, die sich freiwillig sauber, ruhig und tierschutzgerecht am Gewässer verhalten. Die Angler halten sich selbstständig über Bestimmungen auf dem Laufenden und kümmern sich auch selbstständig um die Pflege und die Erhaltung der Gewässer und deren Umland.

Wie gesagt das wäre ein Traumszenario.

Da die Situation derzeit teilweise weit von diesem Zustand entfernt ist müssen nun mal Regelungen getroffen werden um allzu schlimme Auswüchse zu verhindern. (Heringszeit, (Laich)Doschkutter, manche Forellenseen...)

Es gibt ja viele Möglichkeiten die Prüfung in der jetzigen Form zu Ersetzen, aber so lange die Gier nach dem Rekordfisch, dem wieder reinangeln der Ausgaben für Angelgerät oder der allgemein der Neid auf den Fisch des Nachbaranglers, der ja doch einen halben Zentimeter länger ist bei leider zu vielen Anglern vorherrscht wird sich auf reiner Freiwilligkeit kein vernünftiges Verhalten am Wasser ein- und durchführen lassen.

Ich habe lieber eine Prüfungspflicht, als z.B. die Nachweispflicht das meine Fische die ich entnommen habe auch wirklich tierschutzgerecht getötet und versorgt wurden.


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



mcrae schrieb:


> Nein, man braucht nicht für jede "Pillepalle" eine Prüfung. Autofahren kann man auch ohne Prüfung für den Führerschein, die Anzahl der Autofahrer die nicht fahren können wird sich schon natürlich reduzieren, leider steigen dann auch die Unfallzahlen, Versicherungsbeiträge....
> 
> Die Gestaltung der Lehrgänge und Prüfungen kann wie gesagt gerne überarbeitet werden. Aber das muss halt vom Gesetzgeber gefordert werden, von den Anbietern der Lehrgänge umgesetzt werden und auch letztendlich von den zukünftigen Anglern angenommen werden.
> 
> ...



klar kann man auch autofahren ohne prüfung aber man darf es nicht.
vergleicht doch nicht immer autofahren mit angeln, beim autofahren gehts um menschenleben, dann müßtet ihr auch für fahrradfahrer ne prüfung fordern, ist eben eine frage der verhältnismäßigkeit.
warum stößt denn die abschaffung bei einem teil der angler auf wenig gegenliebe?
ich denke da spielt die besitzstandswahrung eine große rolle, ich mußte ne prüfung machen und die andern nicht. 
den schein will ja auch keiner abschaffen, da sind wir uns glaub ich einig.

antonio


----------



## MefoProf (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



mcrae schrieb:


> Das "Traumszenario" wäre ja das sich nur verantwortungsvolle Angler, die sich freiwillig sauber, ruhig und tierschutzgerecht am Gewässer verhalten. Die Angler halten sich selbstständig über Bestimmungen auf dem Laufenden und kümmern sich auch selbstständig um die Pflege und die Erhaltung der Gewässer und deren Umland.
> 
> Wie gesagt das wäre ein Traumszenario.
> 
> ...



Ich fürchte deine Vorstellungen werden immer ein Traum bleiben. Die Realität sieht eben leider anders aus und daran hat die Prüfung nichts geändert und wird sie wohl auch niemals ändern können.

|wavey:


----------



## Boendall (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



mcrae schrieb:


> Eine komplette Abschaffung der Prüfung (oder des Scheines an sich) wird auch unter den Anglern nicht unbedingt auf ungeteilte Gegenliebe stoßen, von "Angelgegnern" ganz zu schweigen.


 
VORSICHT! Nicht den Schein mit der Prüfung verwechseln.
Prüfung ist mMn. nicht nötig. Schein finde ich durchaus sinnvoll.

Wenn man Vergehen am Wasser, je nach schwere des Vergehens, mit Geldstrafen bis hin zum Scheinentzug (=nicht mehr angelberechtigt) ahndet, glaube ich sehr wohl, dass sich Angler um ein Grundwissen bemühen, sollte es nicht vorhanden sein. Wenn ich nur Fische fange, die mir unbekannt sind, müsste selbst dem Einfältigsten auffallen, dass er ein Manko in Fischkunde hat.

Mich würde interessieren wie ihr zum Angeln gekommen seid.
Manche Kommentare lassen vermuten, dass der Großteil der Angler sich sagen "Oh, Angeln ist ein Superhobby, ich mach mal schnell um 150€ eine Prüfung, um danach mal eben zu sehen ob es mir gefällt" 

Die Meisten kommen doch auf den Trichter mit der Angelei, weil ein Verwander/Freund/Kollege etc. angelt und man ein/zweimal mitgeht und sich das Ganze ansieht. Und plötzlich soll dieser Verwande/Freund/Kollege keine Zeit mehr haben, um mit einem Neuling, der ja durch ihn zum Angeln kam, seinem Hobby zu frönen und ihm etwas Grundwissen bei zu bringen? Glaub ich einfach nicht, sry. Sicher gibt es auch Ausnahmen, aber ich wage zu behaupten, dass der Großteil der Angler "angefixt" wurde.


----------



## mcrae (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wenn sich jmd. nicht um die normalen gepflogenheiten beim Angeln schert, ist demjenigen im allgemeinen auch egal ob er nun einen Schein hat oder nicht. Wenn schon verschärfte Strafen, dann auch mehr Kontrollen und eine wirkliche Strafverfolgung. Und ganz nebenbei: Die Strafgelder haben der Pflege der Gewässer und Fischbestände zugute zu kommen.

 Zum Eingewöhnen: "begleitetes Angeln" ohne Prüfung und wenn man alleine Losgehen will halt das Wissen nachweisen...


----------



## Boendall (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



mcrae schrieb:


> Wenn sich jmd. nicht um die normalen gepflogenheiten beim Angeln schert, ist demjenigen im allgemeinen auch egal ob er nun einen Schein hat oder nicht.


Vollkommen deiner Meinung.



mcrae schrieb:


> Wenn schon verschärfte Strafen, dann auch mehr Kontrollen und eine wirkliche Strafverfolgung. Und ganz nebenbei: Die Strafgelder haben der Pflege der Gewässer und Fischbestände zugute zu kommen.


 
Das muss bei einer Systemumstellung einher gehen. Gesetze und Regeln die nicht exekutiert werden sind für nichts.

Verwendung der Strafgelder ist auch ein guter Ansatz #6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ist doch ganz einfach:
Seit in Brandenburg prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln mögllich ist, hat laut Behörde die Zahl der Angler (auch gerade "ungeprüfte"!) eminent zugenommen.

Nicht ebenso signifikant zugenommen haben in dieser Zeit Verstöße gegen Fischereirecht oder Tierschutz.

Und zudem nimmt nachfolgend die Zahl derer zu, die dann trotzdem noch die Prüfung machen

*Fazit:*Es ist damit bewiesen, dass viele Leute ohne Prüfung mehr zum angeln kommen.

Es ist bewiesen, dass die Prüfung keinen Einfluss aufs Verhalten am Wasser hat.

Es ist bewiesen, dass dadurch immer mehr Menschen nachfolgend die Prüfung machen..

*Endfazit aus nachgewiesenen Praxiserfahrungen:
Weg mit der Prüfung!*

Das für Theoretiker und Bedenkenträger aus der Praxis in der BRD - Es ist möglich, es ist besser ohne Prüfung!!!
;-)


----------



## Tüdde (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach:
> Seit in Brandenburg prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln mögllich ist, hat laut Behörde die Zahl der Angler (auch gerade "ungeprüfte"!) eminent zugenommen.



Ganz genau - und genau so stark hat die Zahl der Angler zugenommen, die Aufgehört haben, sich über überfüllte, überfischte und verschmutze Gewässer aufzuregen, weil es keinen Sinn mehr hat... |uhoh:


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Ganz genau - und genau so stark hat die Zahl der Angler zugenommen, die Aufgehört haben, sich über überfüllte, überfischte und verschmutze Gewässer aufzuregen, weil es keinen Sinn mehr hat... |uhoh:



hast du dafür mal ne quelle?
sorry so was einfach zu behaupten oder nachweislich zu wissen sind zwei paar schuhe.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ganz genau - und genau so stark hat die Zahl der Angler zugenommen, die Aufgehört haben, sich über überfüllte, überfischte und verschmutze Gewässer aufzuregen, weil es keinen Sinn mehr hat...



Also gehts Dir nicht um Tierschutz, bessere Angler etc., sondern es ist der reine Fisch- und Gewässerneid?

Dann schreib das doch - das kann ich dann als ehrliche Meinung akzeptieren (wenngleich ich das nicht teile), ist aber allemal besser und ehrlicher als die Heuchelei mit Tierschutz und ähnlichem Gutmenschengerede..

Davon ab:
Du kommst ja gar nicht aus Brandenburg, wie ich sehe ;-))


----------



## Tüdde (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> hast du dafür mal ne quelle?
> sorry so was einfach zu behaupten oder nachweislich zu wissen sind zwei paar schuhe.



Wie ihr schon erkannt habt, komme ich nicht aus Brandenburg. Allerdings lese ich mit offenen Augen. Und von "geprüften" Anglern habe ich noch nichts Gutes über den Wegfall der Fischereischeinpflicht gelesen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also gehts Dir nicht um Tierschutz, bessere Angler etc., sondern es ist der reine Fisch- und Gewässerneid?


 
Ich kann ehrlich gesagt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen deiner Frage und meinen Postings erkennen...


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Wie ihr schon erkannt habt, komme ich nicht aus Brandenburg. Allerdings lese ich mit offenen Augen. Und von "geprüften" Anglern habe ich noch nichts Gutes über den Wegfall der Fischereischeinpflicht gelesen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann ehrlich gesagt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen deiner Frage und meinen Postings erkennen...




na dann sag uns doch mal deine quellen.
und wenn du nur mal hier lesen würdest, würdest du auch lesen, daß auch unter deinen sogenannten geprüften anglern einige gibt, die gegen die prüfung sind.
und du scheinst ja dafür zu sein ist auch dein gutes recht nur nen objektiven und sinnvollen grund für die prüfung hast du auch noch nicht genannt.

antonio


----------



## Tüdde (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> und *wenn du nur mal hier lesen würdest*, würdest du auch lesen, daß auch unter deinen sogenannten geprüften anglern einige gibt, die gegen die prüfung sind.
> und du scheinst ja dafür zu sein ist auch dein gutes recht *nur nen objektiven und sinnvollen grund für die prüfung hast du auch noch nicht genannt.
> *



Na dann hast du wohl noch nicht ordentlich gelesen. Meine Argumente finden sich hier, hier, hier, hier, hier, hier und vor allem hier. #6


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

das sind deine argumente aber kein objektiver grund.wie schon so oft gesagt die praxis beweist das gegenteil.

zitat:

 "Ich habe mal eine Frage:
Ich lese hier bei manchen Leuten zwischen den Zeilen, dass sie die Fischereischeinprüfung am liebsten ganz abschaffen würden. Warum?
Nicht nur, weil ich selbst noch ein Jugendlicher bin, halte ich es für sinnvoll, eine erfolgreiche Fischereischeinprüfung erst mit 16 oder gar mit 18 zu verlangen. Denn der Nachwuchs fehlt ganz eindeutig. Wenn zum Beispiel ein interessierter Jungangler sich erkundigt, wo er denn mal das Angeln ausprobieren könne, wird ihm erstmal erzählt, dass er eine Prüfung mit mehrtägigem Lehrgang ablegen muss, Abgabemarken braucht und am besten gleich in einen Verein eintreten soll. Logisch, dass 95% schreiend vor diesem Bürokratiemonster flüchten.

ein punkt gegen die prüfung


Allerdings kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, dass man die Prüfung für Jeden abschaffen sollte, oder "Jedem den Zugang zum Angeln erleichtern muss". Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was zur Heringszeit alles so ans Tageslicht kommt, wird mir übel.

das sind alles geprüfte angler oder zumindest die meisten
wieder ein punkt gegen die prüfung


 Wenn ich daran denke, dass solche "Angler" legal ohne Kenntnisse an meinem Lieblingssee Barsche reißen dürfen, entsteht ein säuerlicher Geschmack im Rachen.

wer sagt daß sie das dürfen, wo steht das


So soll man bei den Menschen ein Verantwortungsbewusstsein für die Natur wecken?

richtig das machst du aber nicht mit ner prüfung


 Indem man völlig uninformierte Laien mit Angelhaken, Knüppel und Alditüte auf unsere von organisierten Anglern gepflegten Gewässer loslässt?
Meiner Meinung nach weckt man ein Verantwortungsbewusstsein für die Natur, indem man die Menschen in jungen Jahren mit ihr vertraut macht, indem sie mit ihr aufwachsen und nicht indem man ihnen die Gelegenheit gibt, sich kostenlos die Filets im Tiefkühler zu stapeln." 

aha wenn man keine prüfung gemacht hat ist man automatisch uninformiert und geht mit knüppel und alditüte los und haut sich die gefriertruhe voll.

sorry aber was du hier machst, ist alle ohne prüfung pauschal in eine schublade zu stecken.
diese argumente hab ich auch öfter gehört,und die kommen meist von denen, die vorteile von der prüfung haben und von denen die sich diesen stuß haben eintrichtern lassen von den vorgenannten.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Zitat von *Thomas9904*
> 
> 
> _Also gehts Dir nicht um Tierschutz, bessere Angler etc., sondern es ist der reine Fisch- und Gewässerneid?_
> ...




Was Thomas meint ist, dass bei den meißten Befürwortern der Prüfung diese als Regulativ für die Zahl der Angler insgesamt im Vordergrund steht. 

Sprich, man will so wenig Konkurrenz am Wasser wie möglich. Und beim Wegfallder Prüfung befürchten viele (unnötigerweise) dass die Gewässer dann von Anglern überschwemmt würden.

Das ist aber nachgewiesenermaßen vollkommen falsch.


----------



## MefoProf (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Zitat Tüdde:

Allerdings kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, dass man die Prüfung für  Jeden abschaffen sollte, oder "Jedem den Zugang zum Angeln erleichtern  muss". Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was zur Heringszeit alles so ans  Tageslicht kommt, wird mir übel. Wenn ich daran denke, dass solche  "Angler" legal ohne Kenntnisse an meinem Lieblingssee Barsche reißen  dürfen, entsteht ein säuerlicher Geschmack im Rachen.

Wenn sie legal Heringe angeln, dürfen sie auch ganz legal an deinem Lieblingssee fischen. Reißen dürfen sie allerdings nicht. Das ist grundsätzlich verboten. Sollten sie allerdings illegal Heringe angeln (kein Schein), dann ist anzunehmen, dass sie das Gesetz im allgemeinen recht wenig schert und könnten auch in diesem Fall an deinem Liebingssee Barsche reißen.

|wavey:


----------



## Jungpionier (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich bin auf *PRO* Fischereiprüfung. Wer zu dumm ist, die zu bestehen, hat am Wasser nix verloren.
Ist doch kein Problem sich mal nen paar Wochenenden mit anderen baldigen Anglern zu treffen und was über Angelei in Deutschland zu lernen. So kann man erste Kontakte knüpfen und auch ich kenne noch ein paar von meinem Lehrgang.
Ich habe auch im Lehrgang meinen ersten Fisch zerlegt und bin mir da erstmal der ganzen Gesetzeslage bewusst geworden. 

So lernt man wenigstens, dass Angeln mehr ist als Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, sondern dass es einen gesetzlichen Rahmen mit Schonzeiten, Schonmaßen usw. gibt.
Und auf den tollen Zettel, der dem Urlauberfischereischeinen beigelegt wird, kann man verzichten. Der wird eh nur kurz überflogen, wenn überhaupt. Jedenfalls in keinem Fall verinnerlicht wie ein Lehrgang.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sprich, man will so wenig Konkurrenz am Wasser wie möglich. Und beim  Wegfallder Prüfung befürchten viele (unnötigerweise) dass die Gewässer  dann von Anglern überschwemmt würden.
> 
> Das ist aber nachgewiesenermaßen vollkommen falsch.





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch ganz einfach:
> seit  in Brandenburg prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln mögllich ist, hat laut  Behörde die Zahl der Angler (auch gerade "ungeprüfte"!) *eminent  *zugenommen.



Na was nun? Was heißt nachgewiesenermaßen falsch? Wo ist denn der Nachweis? Was soll man unter eminent zugenommen verstehen? Dann sind doch keine Argumente, sondern willkürliche Mutmaßungen.

"Konkurrenz am Wasser", wenn ich sowas schon lese. Es gibt Angler, die wollen ihre Ruhe beim Angeln und die Natur genießen. Gibt jetzt schon genug Party-Angler, die einem die ganze Idylle verderben und dafür ihren Müll zurücklassen. :v

Vermutlich ist die Mehrheit der Angler für die Fischereiprüfung. Aber das nur ein Verdacht aus meinem persönlichen Umfeld heraus. Bei der Abstimmung unseres Landesverbandes für eine Petition *gegen* den Urlauberfischereischein votierten alle bis auf eine Enthaltung für die Petition. *Und das war gut so**! #6
*Was dabei rauskommt, weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls mal ein Indiz dafür, dass die Anglerschaft keineswegs das ungeprüfte Jedermanns-Angeln vorbehaltlos unterstützt.


----------



## Tüdde (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

...und die Sonne geht auf. |good:


----------



## Koalabaer (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Nicht nur, weil ich selbst noch ein Jugendlicher bin, halte ich es für sinnvoll, eine erfolgreiche Fischereischeinprüfung erst mit 16 oder gar mit 18 zu verlangen. Denn der Nachwuchs fehlt ganz eindeutig. Wenn zum Beispiel ein interessierter Jungangler sich erkundigt, wo er denn mal das Angeln ausprobieren könne, wird ihm erstmal erzählt, dass er eine Prüfung mit mehrtägigem Lehrgang ablegen muss, Abgabemarken braucht und am besten gleich in einen Verein eintreten soll. Logisch, dass 95% schreiend vor diesem Bürokratiemonster flüchten.



bist du jetzt gegen die Prüfung?Kinder und Jugendliche NEIN... aber ab 18JA.#c dieser Logik kann ich schwer folgen. |kopfkrat
wenn also jenes ausprobieren OHNE Prüfung geht...warum dann später nur noch mit Prüfung.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Ich bin auf *PRO* Fischereiprüfung. Wer zu dumm ist, die zu bestehen, hat am Wasser nix verloren.
> Ist doch kein Problem sich mal nen paar Wochenenden mit anderen baldigen Anglern zu treffen und was über Angelei in Deutschland zu lernen. So kann man erste Kontakte knüpfen und auch ich kenne noch ein paar von meinem Lehrgang.
> Ich habe auch im Lehrgang meinen ersten Fisch zerlegt und bin mir da erstmal der ganzen Gesetzeslage bewusst geworden.
> 
> ...




was dabei herauskommt kannst du dir überall im ausland und in den bl wo ein prüfungsfreier schein möglich ist angucken.


antonio


----------



## Jungpionier (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> bist du jetzt gegen die Prüfung?Kinder und Jugendliche NEIN... aber ab 18JA.#c dieser Logik kann ich schwer folgen. |kopfkrat
> wenn also jenes ausprobieren OHNE Prüfung geht...warum dann später nur noch mit Prüfung.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Ungeprüfte Jungangler dürften natürlich nur mit Fischereischeininhabern angeln gehen! Mit bestandener Fischereiprüfung dann aber alleine. Also kein Ungeprüfter darf alleine angeln, darf aber unter 18 mit anderen Fischereischeininhabern ausprobieren.
So war das wohl von Tüdde gemeint.


----------



## Tüdde (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Genau. Den Vorschlag, die Prüfung um ein paar Jahre nach hinten zu versetzen habe ich gemacht, damit es einem Jungangler erleichtert wird, mal in die die große Welt des Angelns hinein zu schnuppern, ohne dass er erst Unsummen investieren muss.


----------



## MefoProf (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tüdde schrieb:


> ...und die Sonne geht auf. |good:




Ich würde da eher sagen Gute Nacht armes Bürokratenanglerdeutschland. :m


----------



## Jungpionier (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> was dabei herauskommt kannst du dir überall im ausland und in den bl wo ein prüfungsfreier schein möglich ist angucken.
> antonio



*Welcome to Germany!* :m

Wir sind hier aber nicht im Ausland. Was dort ist interessiert hier nicht. Sonst können wir auch das Blei-Verbot von Dänemark in Deutschland aufnehmen usw. Nicht immer nur das vermeintlich Positive aus dem Ausland herauspicken.

Andere Länder haben ganz andere geografische, politische, traditionelle, ... Voraussetzungen für das Angeln. Was interessieren einen Finnen oder Russen Fangbegrenzungen, gesperrte Gewässer oder ob 5 oder 30 % der Bevölkerung angeln? Die Mentalität angelfreundlicher Länder lässt sich nicht mit der deutschen vergleichen. Bei uns herrscht seit Jahrhunderten Zucht und Ordnung und da wird auch die Initiative eines Angelforums keine Kulturrevolution auslösen.


----------



## Jungpionier (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher sagen Gute Nacht armes Bürokratenanglerdeutschland. :m



Genau das ist das Problem. Die Bürokratie ist nun einmal da und die werden wir Angler auch nicht abschaffen. Die Grünen werden uns in der Zukunft schon was vom Angeln erzählen. :m
Kann ja nicht ein, dass wir den lieben Kormoranen das Futter wegfangen. Daher finde ich einen Prüfungsnachweis, dass man sich mit der Kreatur Fisch gründlich auseinandergesetzt hat, gar nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## Koalabaer (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Für mich stellt sich nur folgende Frage:

ist der Bürger in der Lage,sich jenes erforderliche Wissen selbst anzueignen?ich finde Ja.
Sollte ein Möglichkeit der''Hilfe''geschaffen werden, für all jene die es nicht können?auch hier Ja.

Zu den Mindestmaßen/Schonzeiten.Gerade hier sieht man schön,dass es mit einer abgelegten Prüfung eben Nicht getan ist...immer wieder gibt es Änderungen.
Ich traue auch hier dem mündigen Bürger zu,jene Änderungen OHNE erneute Prüfung zu verinnerlichen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> *Welcome to Germany!* :m
> 
> Wir sind hier aber nicht im Ausland. Was dort ist interessiert hier nicht. Sonst können wir auch das Blei-Verbot von Dänemark in Deutschland aufnehmen usw. Nicht immer nur das vermeintlich Positive aus dem Ausland herauspicken.
> 
> Andere Länder haben ganz andere geografische, politische, traditionelle, ... Voraussetzungen für das Angeln. Was interessieren einen Finnen oder Russen Fangbegrenzungen, gesperrte Gewässer oder ob 5 oder 30 % der Bevölkerung angeln? Die Mentalität angelfreundlicher Länder lässt sich nicht mit der deutschen vergleichen. Bei uns herrscht seit Jahrhunderten Zucht und Ordnung und da wird auch die Initiative eines Angelforums keine Kulturrevolution auslösen.



selten nen dümmeren spruch gehört.
dann bleib doch mal in deutschland.
hier gehts mitlerweile auch ohne prüfung und hat sich was verschlechtert? nein
und um weiterhin in  deutschland zu bleiben es gab hier auch zeiten wo es ohne prüfung ging und da war es auch nicht schlechter.
die ganzen horrorszenarien es würden dann horden über die gewässer herfallen sind doch blödsinn
und ich picke nicht nur das gute aus anderen ländern heraus.
was hat ein bleiverbot mit nem fischereischein oder ner prüfung zu tun?

antonio


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Die Bürokratie ist nun einmal da und die werden wir Angler auch nicht abschaffen. Die Grünen werden uns in der Zukunft schon was vom Angeln erzählen. :m
> Kann ja nicht ein, dass wir den lieben Kormoranen das Futter wegfangen. Daher finde ich einen Prüfungsnachweis, dass man sich mit der Kreatur Fisch gründlich auseinandergesetzt hat, gar nicht mal schlecht.




deine begründungen werden immer abenteuerlicher.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Ich bin auf *PRO* Fischereiprüfung. Wer zu dumm ist, die zu bestehen, hat am Wasser nix verloren.
> 
> Sehr viele von denen, die die Prüfung abgelegt haben, auch nicht.
> Ist doch kein Problem sich mal nen paar Wochenenden mit anderen baldigen Anglern zu treffen und was über Angelei in Deutschland zu lernen. So kann man erste Kontakte knüpfen und auch ich kenne noch ein paar von meinem Lehrgang.
> ...



Natürlich unterstützt ein Großteil der Angler das nicht. Schließlich hat man ja seine Prüfung, und da sollen die anderen gefälligst auch. Anders sieht das schon bei denen aus, die Ihre Kinder an das Angeln heranführen wollen. Da klingelt es dann oft in den Köpfen.

Glücklicherweise braucht man für Play Station und Co. keine Prüfung. Gibt ja auch tolle Angelspiele, hab ich mir sagen lassen.

Sag, wie bist Du eigentlich zum Angeln gekommen. Bei Deiner Einstellung dürftest Du ja vor der Prüfung höchstens ehrfürchtig zugekuckt haben. Oder anders gefragt, wenn es keine Prüfung gäbe, was hättest Du in Deiner anglerischen Laufbahn anderen an Schaden zugefügt ??


Fazit: Die Prüfung ist eine gesetzlich verordnete Geldmaschine für Vereine, Verbände und Kursanbieter. 
Sinn für die Angelfischerei = 0


----------



## Tüdde (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich nur folgende Frage:
> 
> ist der Bürger in der Lage,sich jenes erforderliche Wissen selbst anzueignen?ich finde Ja.



Will er dass denn auch?

@antonio: Woher weißt du denn, dass sicht nichts verschlechtert hat? Bist du etwa Brandenburger? 
Und welche Behörde sagt eigentlich, dass 99% des Mülls an unseren Gewässern von geprüften Anglern stammen?

@ralle: Das die Fischereischeine, welche es derzeit in den Ländern so gibt, bundesweit gültig sind, weißt du aber?


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@antonio: Woher weißt du denn, dass sicht nichts verschlechtert hat? Bist du etwa Brandenburger? 
Und welche Behörde sagt eigentlich, dass 99% des Mülls an unseren Gewässern von geprüften Anglern stammen?

nö bin ich nicht.
hier im forum ist aber eine entsprechende antwort der brandenburger behörde zu lesen.
dann lies mal mit offenen augen#h

zum müll so viele prüfungsfreie angelr gibts noch nicht und der müll war auch schon da als es noch kein prüfungsfreies angeln gab.
und ich hab nicht gesagt wie du behauptest, das ne behörde gesagt hat 99% des mülls stammen von geprüften anglern.


und das die fischereischeine bundesweit gültig sind stimmt schon, nur worauf ralle hinauswollte ist, wenn eine begründung der prüfung in der kenntnis der schonzeiten usw. begründet wird, und diese aber in jedem bl anders seinkönnen und sind, dann müßte man auch in jedem bl ne prüfung machen.
ich geh mal noch weiter sogar innerhalb de bl sin schonzeiten und maße verschieden also für jedes gewässer ne extra prüfung oder wie?

antonio


----------



## Koalabaer (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Will er dass denn auch?



Muss er zwangsläufig...da auch hier bei uns in Brandenburg mit Friedfischschein gesetzliche Bestimmungen einzuhalten sind.

Und siehe,es funktioniert. #6  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich bekomm immer Plaque, wenn ich diese ganzen Argumente höre, die für eine Fischereischeinprüfung sind.

99% der Angler weltweit sind in der Lage, ohne nachweis einer Prüfung zu angeln. Einzig die Deutschen und ein paar kleinere Nachbarn, diese aber mehr oder weniger liberal und moderat, sind zu doof dazu. Klar, bis Mitte der 70er Jahre waren die Deutschen ähnlich schlau, genaues Jahr des Ausbruchs des Prüfungswahnsinns ist in den einzelnen Bundesländern unterschiedlich gewesen, aber die Seuche kam in den 70ern zum Ausbruch.

Bis zum Ausbruch der Seuche ging der deutsche Angler zur Gemeindeverwaltung, löste seinen Jahresfischereischein und gut war's.

Was ist das Ergebnis? Wenn ich mir das Verhalten von sog. geprüften Anglern an unseren Gewässern ansehe, dann bekomm ich oftmals das :v

In den Niederlanden gibt es so einen Unfug nicht. Dafür gibt es Kontrollen und wer da auffällt, der wird bestraft und das nicht schlecht. Dafür gibt es da einen so guten Fischbestand, scharenweise zieht es die Deutschen Angler, ob mit oder ohne Schein, dorthin. 

Bei uns wird von vielen Anglern jeder Fisch, egal wie groß, abgeknüppelt. Klar, in den "lehrgängen wird ja so viel Unfug erzählt nd die Karte ist soooo teuer, das muss ja irgendwie wieder reinkommen.

Wenn ich mir viele Trööts hier im Board ansehe, die sich auf Fragen beziehen, die jemand, der die Prüfungsvorbereitung ernsthaft betrieben hätte niemals stellen würde, Sorry, das spricht nicht für die Prüfungsqualität bzw. die Qualität der Ausbildung.

Oder wenn ich in einem Trööt lese, dass bei einem Fischfetzen kaum jemand die Originalgröße des Köderfisches nachweisen kann, spricht klar für das "vorbildliche" Verhalten von geprüften Anglern.


----------



## gründler (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich bekomm immer Plaque, wenn ich diese ganzen Argumente höre, die für eine Fischereischeinprüfung sind.
> 
> 99% der Angler weltweit sind in der Lage, ohne nachweis einer Prüfung zu angeln. Einzig die Deutschen und ein paar kleinere Nachbarn, diese aber mehr oder weniger liberal und moderat, sind zu doof dazu. Klar, bis Mitte der 70er Jahre waren die Deutschen ähnlich schlau, genaues Jahr des Ausbruchs des Prüfungswahnsinns ist in den einzelnen Bundesländern unterschiedlich gewesen, aber die Seuche kam in den 70ern zum Ausbruch.
> 
> ...


 

#6#6#6

|wavey:

Und das wichtigste sie halten sich da dann an Gesetze,besonders das Gesetz C&R was hier ganz böse ist aber da dann völlig normal und vorbildlich.

Ja ja der Deutsche.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tüdde schrieb:


> @ralle: Das die Fischereischeine, welche es derzeit in den Ländern so gibt, bundesweit gültig sind, weißt du aber?




Natürlich weiß ich das.

Wenn aber die Argumentation richtig und schlüssig ist, dass die Prüfung zur Kenntniss von Gesetzen, Schon- und Mindestmaßen unbedingt notwendig ist, dann darf ein Fischereischein nur und ausschließlich für das Bundesland gelten, in dem die Prüfung abgelegt wurde.

Denn in allen anderen Bundesländern sind Gesetze, Schon- und Mindestmaße anders. Und da der geprüfte Niedersachse ja über die Bayerischen Bestimmungen nicht abgeprüft wurde, dürfte er dort dann auch nicht angeln.

Geschnallt ?? 


Da in der Realität aber der Fischereischein eines Bundeslandes in allen anderen auch anerkannt wird, angeln dort quasi ungeprüfte Angler. Womit die Unsinnigkeit der Prüfung erneut bestätigt wird.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Ralle
Aus Sicht eines Ausbilders
Darum unterrichtet man ja auch nicht nur die Gesetze, sondern versucht auch zu vermitteln warum einzelne Gesetze bestehen. 
Auch versuche ich zu vermitteln, das jedes Bundesland eigene Gesetze hat, woher sollen dieses denn die Neuen wissen.
Ich hoffe, den Lehrgangsteilnehmern einen einfachen Einstieg in die Fischerei zu verschaffen.
Es gab zu diesen Thema oft lustige Beitäge, gegen die Prüfung aber wenn dann mehr praktisch ausgerichtet!
Es mag vieles in den Lehrgängen überflüssig sein, aber da reicht die Zeit nicht für aus.

Die Lehrgänge sehe ich nur zum Vermitteln des Grundwissens.
Wie ich einen Fisch fange ist kein Grundwissen, warum er im Bestand bedroht ist schon eher.

Prüfungen, Vorbereitungslehrgänge und Fischereischein alles unterschiedliche Themen!
Ich verstehe nicht, was Lehrgang und Prüfung in Niedersachsen mit dem Fischereischein und angeln in Bayern zu tun hat.

Ein guter Vorbereitungslehrgang wird bei interesierten Anglern Intresse wecken, sich mit dem Bereich weiter zu beschäftigen.
Die Prüfungen selbst, da staune ich immer wieder wie viele keinen Bock haben, sich damit zu beschäftigen und dann erst einmal durchfallen.
Für viele sind die Lehrgänge eine echte Hilfe, da Anfängern viel zu wenig geholfen wird.

So, da so viel über das Geldmachen mit den Prüfungen geschrieben wurde!
Macht mal ein paar Beispiele, oder soll dieses nur Einschalt-Quote bringen!:m

Ein Jugendlicher zahlt hier 50€ für etwa 60 Stunden Untericht, einschlieslich Prüfung.
Die Hälfte erhält der LV für Unterlagen, Aufwendungen u.Prüfung.
Viele Vereine schaffen kaum 15 Teilnehmer oder halten überhaupt keine Lehrgänge mehr ab.

Aber so wie es mit den Prüfungen, Sonderregelungen und B-Fischereischeinen im Moment läuft, kann es nicht weitergehen.
Was wir brauchen, ist eine einheitliche Prüfung die überall anerkannt wird und auch überall abgelegt werden kann.
Einheitlich, ohne die einzelnen Gesetze von mir aus auch ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang.
Arten, Ansprüche der Arten, Lebensraum(Gewässerkunde), Tierumgang( Tötung u. Verwertung).
Alles andere kann, muß aber nicht. 

Wenn so , dann aber nicht wie bisher.
Die Prüfungsfragen selbst, kann selbst der Dümste an einem Wochenende auswendig.
Verstanden hat er das dann aber nicht!
Mal als Gruß in den Osten.
Die Wochenendlehrgänge dort, machen ne Menge Ärger.

Allen im Forum ein frohes Fest


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Und welche Behörde sagt eigentlich, dass 99% des Mülls an unseren Gewässern von geprüften Anglern stammen?


Fast jede wohl, weil bis Brandenburg und den Tourischeinen nur geprüfte Angler am Wasser saßen...

Wie gesagt, aus den ganzen Argumenten hört man immer nur den reinen Fisch- und Gewässerneid raus...

"Weil ich ne Prüfung machen musste, müssen das andere gefälligst auch.."

Obwohl sie nachgewiesen und bei rein logischer Betrachtung (Beispiele Heringe reissen von MefoProf etc.) überhaupt nichts bringt..

Zudem haben wir ja nen Alternativvorschlag schon lange gemacht, wie man des besser handhabden könnte und damit die Hürden wesentlich niedriger setzen könnte bei gleichzeitig besserer Ausbildung sowie den Vereinen/Verbänden weiterhin die Kohle zukommen lassen kann, welche si bisher hmit ihren Kursen einnehmen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...chkeit-zu-einer-reform-des-angelscheines.html


Achja, und was eine Prüfung bringt, dazu braucht ihr nur das Eingangsposting lesen - gerade dieser in Baden-Württemberg (mit einer der anerkannt strengsten Prüfungen und KURSPFLICHT) geprüfte Angler (bestanden natürlich!!) zeigt deutlich, dass eine solche Prüfung sinnlos ist und da ein ein- oder zweitägiger Praxiskurs auch ohne Prüfung sicher wesentlich mehr gebracht hätte...

Man kann aber auch weiterhin die Augen vor der Realität verschliessen.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> Aus Sicht eines Ausbilders
> Darum unterrichtet man ja auch nicht nur die Gesetze, sondern versucht auch zu vermitteln warum einzelne Gesetze bestehen.
> Auch versuche ich zu vermitteln, das jedes Bundesland eigene Gesetze hat, woher sollen dieses denn die Neuen wissen.
> ...



Auch allen ein frohes, ungeprüftes Weihnachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Naja, Ralle..
So unmündig wie die Deutschen zu sein scheinen, muss man eigentlich zumindest für das befeuern der Weihnachtsbäume mit Kerzen eine Prüfung verlangen..

Was da alles passieren könnte, was da der Umwelt zugemutet wird, wie da Haustiere (warmblütig, Säugetiere wie Vögel) in Atemnot kommen können  - das geht ohne Prüfung doch gar nicht!!!!


----------



## Zusser (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [..]
> wie da Haustiere (warmblütig, Säugetiere wie Vögel) in Atemnot kommen können  - das geht ohne Prüfung doch gar nicht!!!!


Lieber Thomas, dieses Argument ist inzwischen aber schon ganz schön abgetreten.
Und bedenke: Nicht alles das hinkt, ist ein Vergleich...

Du darfst deine Zuhause im Aquarium gezüchteten Guppies, Neons und Welse selbstverständlich ohne Prüfung und Fischereischein schlachten.
Genauso wie deine Karnickel und Tauben.

Um genau zu sein: Mit der Angel darfst du deinen Goldfisch zwar nicht fangen, auch nicht aus deiner Badewanne, du musst schon ein Netz benutzen.
Genauso wenig darfst du dein Kaninchen aber schächten oder ihm lebend die Haut abziehen.

So wie du am Bach einen Fischereischein brauchst, um die Forelle zu fangen, benötigst du einen Jagdschein um auf der Wiese das Kaninchen oder die Taube zu jagen.

Ich melde mich hier nur mit dieser Einschätzung, weil ich in Ralles Umfrage-Tread inzwischen bestimmt schon drei mal (total Off-Topic, btw) den Unsinn vom Stallhasen lesen musste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> So wie du am Bach einen Fischereischein brauchst, um die Forelle zu fangen, benötigst du einen Jagdschein um auf der Wiese das Kaninchen oder die Taube zu jagen.


Dass ein Unterschied zwischen der Notwendigkeit einer Prüfung zwischen Jagdschein (Schusswaffengebrauch) und Fischereischein (den es auch heute schon ohne jede Prüfung gibt), ist Dir da aber schon klar?

Von wegen deswegen:


> Und bedenke: Nicht alles das hinkt, ist ein Vergleich...


----------



## Zusser (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass ein Unterschied zwischen der Notwendigkeit einer Prüfung zwischen Jagdschein (Schusswaffengebrauch) und Fischereischein (den es auch heute schon ohne jede Prüfung gibt), ist Dir da aber schon klar?
> [..]



Bitte, du strapazierst regelmäßig den Vergleich mit der Kaninchenzucht.
Und der passt einfach nicht. Fische züchten und schlachten darftst du schließlich auch ohne Fischereischein.

Du reduzierst den Jagdschein wieder auf den Schusswaffengebrauch.
Du weißt, dass es z.B. auch Falknerei gibt? Kommt ganz ohne schießen aus, einen Jagdschein mit heftiger Prüfung braucht man trotzdem.
Auch mit Fallen kann kam übrigens Jagen. Dazu braucht man sogar eine zusätzliche Prüfung...

Schusswaffen darf man demgegenüber auch ohne schwierige Prüfung führen und benutzen, der Sachkundenachweis den man dafür braucht ist lächerlich einfach.
Ja, ich habe den mal gemacht, war ein Samstag von 9Uhr bis 15Uhr. 

Ich finde die jetzige Situation auch nicht ideal, aber mit dem Kaninchenargument gegen die Fischerprüfung zu wettern, na ja...

Das kannst du doch besser!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Du weißt, dass es z.B. auch Falknerei gibt? Kommt ganz ohne schießen aus, einen Jagdschein mit heftiger Prüfung braucht man trotzdem.


Wobei es sich da auch um Warmblüter handelt und eben nicht nur um Fische..

Und das "Kaninchenargument" bringe ich nur wegen der Gleichbehandlung:
Entweder müssen auch die eine entsprechende Prüfung machen  oder sie muss für Angler abgeschafft werden.
Wobei das ja nur ein Grund zum abschaffen ist, es gibt ja zig weitere-

Was es aber nicht gibt, ist nur ein nachvollziehbarer Grund für die jetzige Sportfischerprüfung (siehe z. B. Eingangsposting, das lernen die Leute in einer der schwierigsten Prüfungen in Deutschland...)...


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin

Schusswaffen mit WBK führen.

Man darf sie von zuhause zum Schießstand bringen in einem geschlossenen Koffer....die Munition dazu liegt am Schießstand oder muss wieder extra verschlossen werden bis zum Schießstand.

Bei dir führen darfst du mir ner WBK keine Waffen,transport zum Schießstand und öffentlich bei sich führen sind zweierlei.


Zum Schlachten von Kaninchen Tauben......es erwartet uns in Zukunft Stufe 3 der Schlacht Nutztierhaltung und Kleintierhaltung von der EU,2 Stufen sind schon die letzten Jahre durch,und Stufe 3 hat es noch mehr in sich.


#h


----------



## Zusser (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das "Kaninchenargument" bringe ich nur wegen der Gleichbehandlung:
> Entweder müssen auch die eine entsprechende Prüfung machen  oder sie muss für Angler abgeschafft werden.



Die Gleichbehandlung ist bereits heute gegeben.
Züchtest und schlachtest du zuhause Tiere, bedarf es derzeit keiner Prüfung.
Ob diese Tiere nun Flossen oder Beine haben, warmes oder kaltes Blut.
q.o.d.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei das ja nur ein Grund zum abschaffen ist, es gibt ja zig weitere-


Die Kaninchen sind eben _kein _Grund. Siehe oben.

Also sollte man als Angler auch nicht so argumenteren. Das nutzt nämlich niemandem.


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zusser schrieb:


> Die Gleichbehandlung ist bereits heute gegeben.
> Züchtest und schlachtest du zuhause Tiere, bedarf es derzeit keiner Prüfung.
> Ob diese Tiere nun Flossen oder Beine haben, warmes oder kaltes Blut.
> q.o.d.


 
Moin

Du darfst zuhause Kleintiere schlachten bis zu einer gewissen größe einordnung......

Schweine Rinder .......darfst Du nicht mehr zuhause schlachten,es sei du kannst ein Schlachthaus/raum nachweisen und ein Fettabscheider und gewisse Vorlagen erfüllen......usw usw usw.

Die Zeiten von Hausschlachtungen im großen Styl wurden von der EU platt gemacht.

Schlachtet noch jemand zuhause Schweine Rinder in der Scheune.....und erfüllt gewisse Auflagen nicht und wird erwischt,dann gute Nacht.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Also sollte man als Angler auch nicht so argumenteren. Das nutzt nämlich niemandem.


Ich sehs halt nicht ein, dass Kleintierzüchter ohne Prüfung Säugetiere killen dürfen, und ich fürs töten kaltblütiger Fische geprüft werden soll, ob nun gezüchtet oder gefangen (wobei es den Viechern (egal welchen) wahrscheinlich lieber wäre, nach einem Leben in freier Wildbahn gekillt zu werden als hinter Maschendrahtzaun zu leben vorher)...

Punktum..

Man kann da natürlich anderer Meinung sein, die ich zwar nicht teile, aber toleriere (kann es sein, dass Du Kleintierzüchter bist??)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zusser schrieb:


> Schusswaffen darf man demgegenüber auch ohne schwierige Prüfung führen und benutzen, der Sachkundenachweis den man dafür braucht ist lächerlich einfach.



Benutzen unter strengsten Auflagen ja, aber nicht führen!
Der Unterschied zwischen Jägern und Sportschützen ist da schon gewaltig!


----------



## Zusser (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [..]Punktum..[..]


Wenn du meinst...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann da natürlich anderer Meinung sein, die ich zwar nicht teile, aber toleriere


Was gibt es da zu tolerieren? Ich hab dein Kaninchenargument inhaltlich zerlegt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Ich komme mir schon vor wie Rheo! :g



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (kann es sein, dass Du Kleintierzüchter bist??)


Nein, aber Kaninchenesser.
Allerdings habe ich noch nie eines geschlachtet, das will ich dem Hoppler nicht antun. Alles muss man nicht selbst machen.
Ich kenne aber einen Rentner (Ex-Metzger), der auch im Ruhestand noch den Sensenmann gibt und von dem hole ich gerne mal ein Kaninchen. Küchenfertig. Sehr leckere Tierchen.


----------



## Zusser (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Benutzen unter strengsten Auflagen ja, aber nicht führen!
> Der Unterschied zwischen Jägern und Sportschützen ist da schon gewaltig!


Doch, auch führen. Im Bewachungsgewerbe. Wie gesagt, Sachkunde und Führungszeugnis reicht für den Mitarbeiter.

Wenn man sieht, welche Leute in dieser Branche arbeiten und dabei eine Schusswaffe führen, kann einem aber schon manchmal bange werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich halte mein Argument nicht für "zerlegt", sonder nnach wie vor für stichhaltig:
Ich sehs halt nicht ein, dass Kleintierzüchter ohne Prüfung Säugetiere killen dürfen, und ich fürs töten kaltblütiger Fische geprüft werden soll, ob nun gezüchtet oder gefangen (wobei es den Viechern (egal welchen) wahrscheinlich lieber wäre, nach einem Leben in freier Wildbahn gekillt zu werden als hinter Maschendrahtzaun zu leben vorher)...


----------



## Zusser (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



gründler schrieb:


> Du darfst zuhause Kleintiere schlachten bis zu einer gewissen größe einordnung......


Thomas bezieht sich immer auf Kaninchen und "Kleintiere", deshalb habe ich das nicht besonders erwähnt.



gründler schrieb:


> Schweine Rinder .......darfst Du nicht mehr zuhause schlachten[..]
> Die Zeiten von Hausschlachtungen im großen Styl wurden von der EU pla[..]


Ich weiß, leider.
Vor 25 Jahren (oder 30?) haben meine Eltern noch jedes Jahr ein der zwei Schweine geschlachtet. 
Na ja, mittlerweile haben sie sowieso keine mehr.


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Thomas geht es darum das es überall Regeln für Angler gibt,und "viel schlimmeres" darf ohne weiteres so getan werden,zb.keine Prüfung.......

Es nervt ihn und andere ab,das wir Angler mehr und mehr mit Regeln überzogen werden die völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind,oder wiedersprüchlich.

Ein Warmblüter schlachten und ein Fisch eins aufn Kopp hauen sind schon 2 paar Schuhe.

Ich töte regelmässig Warmblüter von Kaninchen bis hin zu Schweinen........und das mit nen kalten fisch zu vergleichen ist schon etwas anderes.

Alle heulen rum tiere töten halten........ alles so schrecklich......usw usw.aber jeden tag Schnitzel wollen am bsten für 1€ das kg,und nicht verstehen wollen das dadurch gewisse Haltungsmethoden oder schlachten zur Massenware wird oder werden muß.

Du must als Landwirt heute entweder mitziehen mit allen großen da draussen,sprich Antibiotikas Aufbauprodukte und in 3 Monaten vom Ferkel...... zum Schlachtschwein liefern können.Kannst du das nicht mach die Bude zu und verkauf alles,oder man macht dich kaputt.

Solange das Schnitzel....nicht zappelt schreit....und nur aus der Verpackung genommen wird und ab in Pfanne ist alles ok,aber wehe du zeigst ihnen wie wir arbeiten* Müssen,*oder über Jagd Angeln...... dann schreien alle los.

Heucheln nennt man das auch,womit ich jetzt niemand hier meine.

Ps:Sollte unser System irgendwann zusammen brechen dann sehen wir wieder wer fähig ist zu überleben ohne Ekel ohne Vorurteile ohne das süße Häschen,das süße Schwein Rind..........Ich weiß jetzt schon wo das enden würde.
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Danke Gründler..

Mein Punkt ist schlicht der, dass Befürworter der Prüfung als Argument bringen, man brauche diese wegen dem tierschutzgerchten töten (wird ja auch von dem von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband VDSF so propagiert)..

Wenn dann dieses Argument stechen soll, folgt zwangsweise und logisch daraus, dass das töten von warmblütigen Säugetieren und Vögeln erst recht geprüft werden müsste - unabhängig ob gezüchtet oder nicht (da dies nix mit dem tierschutzgerechten töten als solchem zu tun hat).

Oder eben (wofür ich plädiere, da ich diese Tierschutzargumentation für  grundsätzlich falsch halte): 
Abschaffung der Prüfung auch für Angler..

Und genau daserwarte ich auch von Verbänden, die von Anglern finanziert werden, dass sie sioch dafür einsetzen - auch wenn sie laut Satzung nur ein Naturschutz- und kein Anglerverband sind....


----------



## Peter51 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



gründler schrieb:


> Ein Warmblüter schlachten und ein Fisch eins aufn Kopp hauen sind schon 2 paar Schuhe.


 
Genau, ein Vier und auch diverse Zweibeiner sind Warmblüter und der Fisch ist ein Wechselblüter, was ncihts mit Blumenblühen zu tun hat.



> Ich töte regelmässig Warmblüter von Kaninchen bis hin zu Schweinen........und das mit nen kalten fisch zu vergleichen ist schon etwas anderes.


 
Kanin und Schwein ectrpp. 
Fisch

??




> Alle heulen rum tiere töten halten........ alles so schrecklich......
> 
> Du must als Landwirt ...schnipp...
> 
> ...


 
Oder auch als eine Hypothese einzustufen.




> ...schnipp...





> süße Häschen,das süße Schwein Rind..........


 
Mir ist anhand des Lesens mal die Fischkategorie "_Tier_" in den Sinn gekommen und beim googeln kam mein Zweifel auf ob Fisch zu der Spezies gehört die man als Tiere bezeichnen kann und darf oder sollte? 

Sollte dies allerdings nciht der Fall sein, na dann hat Thomas eine Menge Arbeit vor sich liegen.... dann isser wieder beschäftigt 

Wieso? Na, weil Peta gegen ihre eigene Satzung verstößt, weil Tierschutzvereine, die gegen die Angler wettern, gegen die eigene Satzung verstoßen würden. 

Oder gibt es irgendwo wissenschaftlich fundierte Untersuchungen das Fische Tiere sind?


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin

Töte nen Warmblüter wie >Schwein Rind .....,und töte nen Wechselwarmen fisch,danach wirst du feststellen wo der unterschied liegt.

Zum rest mit deinem Schnipp Schnapp gehe ich lieber nicht ein,so ersparen wir uns ne menge Ärger.

Der heutige Mensch hat verlernt,bis auf ein paar ausnahmen überall auf der welt verteilt.


Ach ja und Petraa und co.verstoßen täglich gegen ihre eigene Satzungen.

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hier mussten wir uns ein argumentativ zum Thema Prüfung/Schein befassen mit einem Schreiben des LSFV-SH..

Ich denke da werden die Unterschiede in der Sichtweise sowie die Gründe  für eine Prüfung (Kohle) deutlich klar:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208479


----------



## Carp-MV (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Freunde,

ich persönlich wäre für einen Kurs der zum größten teil die Praxis behandelt und nach erfolgreicher Anwesenheit und Eigenbemühung bekommt man am ende den Fischereischein (ohne Prüfung) und fertig.
Natürlich sollte so ein Kurs nicht kostenlos sein und eine entsprechende Gebühr zu entrichten sein, die dem Verein zugute kommt und vielleicht noch die Gebühr für das austellen des Fischereischeins.
Es müssen ja auch Lehrer, eventuelles Material und die Dokumente bezahlt werden ganz klar!

Der immer wieder genannte Grund für diese Prüfung, das man mit Prüfung ja ein korrekter Angler ist/wird, wurde wie wir mehrfach gelesen haben völlig entkräftet.
Es geht hier nur um die schönen Einnahmen das war schon immer so und wird immer so bleiben! 

Nur die eigene menschliche Vernunft ist eine Garantie für ein ordentliches behandeln der Fische, eine gezwungene Prüfung wird das niemals ersetzen.
Es gibt sicher viele, viele Angler *mit bestandener Prüfung* die sich wie Schweine am Gewässer benehmen und entsprechend die Fische behandeln, auch selbst habe ich solche oft genug gesehen und erleben müssen.
Auch hier im Forum werden sicher so einige zu finden sein , machen wir uns mal nichts vor!
Natürlich wird mein Vorschlag diese Leute nicht aufhalten, aber keine Methode wird das erfolgreich schaffen.
Es gibt Autofahrer die sich völlig S****** verhalten und es gibt Facharbeiter die nur Mist bauen in ihren Job trotz bestandenen Prüfungen, soviel dazu. 

Angeln ist ein schönes Hobby und eigentlich schon teuer genug und das sollte nicht durch lästige Prüfungen erschwert werden, das ist meine Meinung! 



> Wenn ich nur da sein muss um am Ende eine Teilnahmebescheinigung zu  erhalten dann kann man sich den Unterricht praktisch wie theoretisch  schenken.


Stimme ich nicht zu!
Wer wirklich interesse am Angeln hat wird begeistert zuhören und sich gerade in der Praxis einsetzen und sich daran erfreuen, egal ob mit oder ohne Prüfung.


Gruß Andy


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Unterschreib ich so ;-)


----------



## Katteker (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich so ;-)



Wie kommt der Sinneswandel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Carp-MV schrieb:
			
		

> Angeln ist ein schönes Hobby und eigentlich schon teuer genug und das sollte nicht durch lästige Prüfungen erschwert werden, das ist meine Meinung!


Wieso Sinneswandel, dem hab ich schon immer zugestimmt..


----------



## Katteker (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso Sinneswandel, dem hab ich schon immer zugestimmt..



Nö.

Hab keine Lust zu suchen, du hast aber öfters gesagt du willst nichts, nada, keine Pflichtprüfung, kein Pflichtkurs. Auf absolut freiwilliger Basis, ja, das hast du gesagt. Er will aber einen Pflichtkurs ohne Prüfung. 
In der Zusammenstellung übrigens kompletter Mumpitz. Gründe hab ich schon öfter ausgeführt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Tja, wir haben schon immer als Alternative (nachzulesen im Board wie im Magazin) reine Praxiskurse ohne Prüfung vorgeschlagen..

Um weiterhin Geld in Vereins- und Verbandskassen zu spülen, nicht aus angelpolitischer  Überzeugung - überall mehrfach nachzulesen - falls Dich zwischendurch auch mal Fakten interessieren, Du musst aber selbstverständlich nicht..


----------



## Katteker (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, wir haben schon immer als Alternative (nachzulesen im Board wie im Magazin) reine Praxiskurse ohne Prüfung vorgeschlagen..



Du? Schon immer? Das hab ich aber ganz anders in Erinnerung.

EDIT: Das hier drunter gehört zum nächsten Zitat, nicht zur Aussage hier drüber. Könnte sonst falsch verstanden werden.

Dass Pflichtkurs ohne Prüfung Quatsch ist wurde euch schon x-fach erklärt, dem habt ihr auch zugestimmt aber dann das hier erklärt:





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um weiterhin Geld in Vereins- und Verbandskassen zu spülen, nicht aus angelpolitischer  Überzeugung - überall mehrfach nachzulesen



Also eine Regelung ohne erkennbaren Sinn: Ich dachte unsinnige Regelungswut soll durch euch unterbunden werden?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - falls Dich zwischendurch auch mal Fakten interessieren, Du musst aber selbstverständlich nicht..



|muahah:
Ach Thomas...

Wenn ich Fakten lesen möchte lese ich alles, auch etwas von den meisten anderen Mods und Admins. Aber garantiert nichts was von dir kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich weiss, Ignoranz ist schon immer der einfachste Weg gewesen - aber das kennen wir schon aus fast 11 Jahren Forum - ich nehms Dir also nicht krumm, sondern nur zur Kenntnis ..
:g


----------



## Katteker (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, Ignoranz ist schon immer der einfachste Weg gewesen - aber das kennen wir schon aus fast 11 Jahren Forum - ich nehms Dir also nicht krumm, sondern nur zur Kenntnis ..
> :g


|supergri

Jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben. Na mach man.

Ach ja, ich warte schon ein halbes Jahr auf eine brauchbare Antwort von euch auf meine Frage von oben:

Also eine Regelung ohne erkennbaren Sinn: Ich dachte unsinnige Regelungswut soll durch euch unterbunden werden?

Wenns von euch (dir) kommt ist also anscheinend auch die unsinnigste Regelung tragbar...


----------



## Tomasz (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> ...ich persönlich wäre für einen Kurs der zum größten teil die Praxis behandelt und nach erfolgreicher Anwesenheit und Eigenbemühung bekommt man am ende den Fischereischein (ohne Prüfung) und fertig...



Damit könnte ich auch gut leben und entspricht im Übrigen in etwa dem, wie ich vor ca. 25 Jahren an meine Raubfischqualfikation in der ehemaligen DDR gekommen bin. Theoretisch hätte es auch damals einer theoretischen und Praktischen Prüfung bedurft. Auf Friedfische durfte damals übrigens jeder angeln, der sich dazu eine Angelkarte geholt hat. Ähnlich dem, wie es heute wieder u.a. im Land Brandenburg mit dem Friedfisch-Schein für jedermann geregelt ist.
Praktisch sah das bei mir so aus, dass ich das Angeln vom Vater und Großvater (übrigens beide damals keine DAV-Mitglieder) erlernte und als 10-jähriger Mitglied in meinem heutigen Verein wurde. Dort wurde mir dann nach wenigen Jahren für aktive Jugendarbeit, die sowohl das anglen, als auch die Betreuung der Jüngsten umfasste, die Raubfischqualifikation ohne Prüfung anerkannt.
Ich habe mir quasi das nötige Wissen während des Angelns selbst und durch andere angeeignet.
Solange es in jeder Familie oder dem Bekanntenkreis (und das ist in wasserreichen Gebieten eigentlich immer der Fall) jemanden gibt, der einen in das Grundwissen des Angelns einführt, bedarf es nach meiner Meinung und Erfahrung keiner Prüfung und ich würde sogar behaupten keines Lehrgangs. So funktioniert es auch oft noch in Skandinavien, wo es im Sommer für jede Familie dazu gehört, ein paar Tage am Wasser zu verbringen und ihren Fisch zu fangen. 
Da es leider bei uns nicht mehr sooo weit mit dieser Tradition her ist, kann ich daher auch gut damit leben, wenn man dazu vorher einen kurzen und praktisch orientierten Lehrgang absolviert. 
In Brandenburg ist Lehrgang und Prüfung allerdings nur für die "Raubfischqualifikation" notwendig. Das Stippen auf Plötzen und co. hätte mir sogar meine Oma beibringen können:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## k.scholle (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Um mal bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben: die größte Hürde für viele Angler ist nicht die Prüfung oder die Teilnahme an dem Kurs. Für viele ist es ein Problem, die Gebühren für den Kurs aufzubringen.  Und da das demThomas bekannt ist, fordert er kostenpflichtige Kurse, um sozial Schwachen den Zugang zum Angeln zu erschweren !


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, wir haben schon immer als Alternative (nachzulesen im Board wie im Magazin) reine Praxiskurse ohne Prüfung vorgeschlagen..
> 
> Um weiterhin Geld in Vereins- und Verbandskassen zu spülen, nicht aus angelpolitischer  Überzeugung - überall mehrfach nachzulesen - falls Dich zwischendurch auch mal Fakten interessieren, Du musst aber selbstverständlich nicht..



Ich hab das nicht vorgeschlagen. Freiwillige Kurse ja, von mir aus auch gegen Gebühr, aber keine Pflichtübung. Die Vereine und Verbände sollen sich gefälligst über die Mitglieder finanzieren. 

Ich hab mal als Kompromiss vorgeschlagen dass jeder Anfänger eine Art Rabattmarkenheftchen bekommt, dass die Fischereischeinpflicht an Forellenteichen aufgehoben wird, und der angehende Angler bei jedem Besuch am Forellenteich ein Märkchen/Stempel bekommt. Hat er fünf Märkchen/Stempel, kann er sich einen Fischereischein kaufen. 

Dann hat er ausreichend Sachkunde um angeln zu können. 

Nötig wäre das auch nicht, nur eben als Kompromiss.


----------



## Tomasz (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



k.scholle schrieb:


> Um mal bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben: die größte Hürde für viele Angler ist nicht die Prüfung oder die Teilnahme an dem Kurs. Für viele ist es ein Problem, die Gebühren für den Kurs aufzubringen.  Und da das demThomas bekannt ist, fordert er kostenpflichtige Kurse, um sozial Schwachen den Zugang zum Angeln zu erschweren !



Davon ab, dass ich glaube, dass es Thomas am liebsten wäre, wenn Lehrgang und Prüfung abgeschafft würden (dem ich mich übrigens anschließen würde, solange es Freunde und Verwandte gibt, die einem das Wichtigste beibringe - siehe auch meinen Beitrag oben) ist das Argument "...und da das demThomas bekannt ist, fordert er kostenpflichtige Kurse, um sozial Schwachen den Zugang zum Angeln zu erschweren" ziemlich an der Realität vorbei. So jedenfalls derzeit in Brandenburg, wo für die Raubfischqulifikation zwar die Prüfung, nicht aber der Lehrgang dazu Pflicht ist.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...*Freiwillige Kurse* ja, von mir aus auch gegen Gebühr, aber keine Pflichtübung...
> 
> Ich hab mal als Kompromiss vorgeschlagen dass jeder Anfänger eine Art Rabattmarkenheftchen bekommt, dass die Fischereischeinpflicht an Forellenteichen aufgehoben wird, und der angehende Angler bei jedem Besuch am Forellenteich ein Märkchen/Stempel bekommt. *Hat er fünf Märkchen/Stempel, kann er sich einen Fischereischein kaufen.
> 
> Dann hat er ausreichend Sachkunde um angeln zu können...*



Ja das wäre neben den von mir genannten, auch eine Möglicheit an die notwendige Sachkunde zu kommen.
Hier in Brandenburg kann man übrigens an gewerblichen Fischteichen ganz ohne irgendeinen Schein oder gar Prüfung angeln. Der Fischer selbst ist dafür verantwortlich, dass die Fische tierschutzgerecht gefangen und getötet werden. Und der Opa steht zur Not auch mit Rat und Tat bei Seite. So könnten die ersten Schritte Richtung Angeln ohne Prüfung aussehen:
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner...mp.fcgi/2011/0728/brandenburg/0012/index.html

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Thomasz

Die Möglichkeit als Anfänger in einem Verein das angeln zu erlernen halte ich auch für eine gute Sache.

Sie scheitert aber zum Teil wieder an den örtlichen Gegebenheiten, weil man bei uns als Jugendlicher kaum einen ortsnahen Verein findet, der Jugendliche aufnimmt ( es gibt schlicht nur eine Handvoll Vereine und die haben Wartelisten bis auf mehrere Jahre hinaus). Der Erwachsene Einsteiger scheitert aus dem selben Grund, oder aber an schweineteuren Aufnahmegebühren und Beiträgen.

Nachtrag:

Nicht umsonst haben sich die Teichanlagenbesitzer in NRW vor Einführung bzw. Durchsetzung der Fischereischeinpflicht an diesen Anlagen eine goldene Nase verdient.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Da würd ich die Vereine glatt dazu zwingen, jedem Interessenten solche Lehrgänge zu ermöglichen - sie wollen ja gemeinnützig sein..
;-))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da würd ich die Vereine glatt dazu zwingen, jedem Interessenten solche Lehrgänge zu ermöglichen - sie wollen ja gemeinnützig sein..
> ;-))))




Jau, Gewässer von 2 Ha und 650 Mitglieder. So würde das dann aussehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nö, die müssen die ja nicht als Mitglieder aufnehmen, nur entsprechende praktische Kurse/praktisches Angeln anbieten..


----------



## Tomasz (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Sie scheitert aber zum Teil wieder an den örtlichen Gegebenheiten, weil man bei uns als Jugendlicher kaum einen ortsnahen Verein findet, der Jugendliche aufnimmt ( es gibt schlicht nur eine Handvoll Vereine und die haben Wartelisten bis auf mehrere Jahre hinaus). Der Erwachsene Einsteiger scheitert aus dem selben Grund, oder aber an schweineteuren Aufnahmegebühren und Beiträgen.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> 
> Nicht umsonst haben sich die Teichanlagenbesitzer in NRW vor Einführung  bzw. Durchsetzung der Fischereischeinpflicht an diesen Anlagen eine  goldene Nase verdient.



AHA,
ja das es in einigen Gegenden, gerade im gewässerarmen Gebieten Westdeutschlands, damit schwierig ist, ist mir persönlich auch klar. Deswegen sehe ich dabei ja auch immer die regionalen Gegebenheiten als wichtig an. Habe es glaube ich auch so ind den obigen Beiträgen geschrieben.



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Solange es in jeder Familie oder dem  Bekanntenkreis (und das ist in wasserreichen Gebieten eigentlich immer  der Fall) jemanden gibt, der einen in das Grundwissen des Angelns  einführt, bedarf es nach meiner Meinung und Erfahrung keiner Prüfung und  ich würde sogar behaupten keines Lehrgangs. So funktioniert es auch oft  noch in Skandinavien, wo es im Sommer für jede Familie dazu gehört, ein  paar Tage am Wasser zu verbringen und ihren Fisch zu fangen.
> Da es leider bei uns nicht mehr sooo weit mit dieser Tradition her ist,  kann ich daher auch gut damit leben, wenn man dazu vorher einen kurzen  und praktisch orientierten Lehrgang absolviert...


Und persönlich denke ich, dass ein Friedfischschein wie in Brandenburg oder ein Touristenschein wie in MV eben auch den dortigen regionalen Gegebenheiten geschuldet ist. Das hat nicht alleine mit "dem politischen Willen" zu tun, sondern auch mit einem Wahnsinnsangebot an Gewässern und insbesondere an Weißfischen.
In Thüringen, wie es hier auch immer mal wieder gefordert wird, halte ich eine solche Regelung für sehr schwierig, da es die Einwohnerzahl gemessen an der Wasserfläche,  insbesonder an den Salmonidengewässern und die evtl fehlende gewachsene Angeltradition wie in MV oder Brdb. nicht hergibt.
Warum man allerdings für eine Teichanlage in NRW einen Fischreischein braucht, erschließt sich mir nicht. Siehe Beispiel Brandeburg in der Berliner Zeitung. Der Betreiber ist für die Umsetzung der Regelungen verantwortlich und das sollte reichen. 
Auf einer Gokart Bahn brauche ich meines Wissens auch keinen Führerschein:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also gehts mit der Prüfung doch nur darum, die Zahl der Angler zu begrenzen?

Wird doch sonst immer vehement verneint, genau wie der Fischneid..

Da wird dann immer mit Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc. "argumentiert", statt einfach Konkurrenz- und Fischneid zuzugeben....

Und dafür dann in Kauf genommen, dass auf diese Weise immer mehr unsinnige Restriktionen kommen..

PETA kann sich über unser Verbände ja nur freuen - die nehmen denen echt die Arbeit ab..


----------



## Tomasz (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also gehts mit der Prüfung doch nur darum, die Zahl der Angler zu begrenzen?...



Hab ich so nie behauptet oder geschrieben, aber wenn Du die Unterschiede zwischen einem gewässerreichen Land mit langer Angeltradition wie Brandenburg oder MV mit den Gegebenheiten in NRW oder anderswo vergleichen willst, frag Ralle 24:q. Der hat das ganz gut verstanden.
Du kannst aber auch gerne bei mir nachlesen und wirst schnell feststelllen, dass ich keine Prüfung und in Abhängigkeit von den Gegebenheiten eigentlich auch keinen Lehrgang brauche. Lediglich eine Regelung wie der Touristenfischereischein in MV oder der Friedfischschein in Brbg (beides Lehrgangs- und Prüfungsfrei) ist als Mittel für Thüringen vielleicht ungeeignet.

Sorry, aber ich musste gerade nochmal Deine neuen Einfügungen lesen. Ich hatte es glaube ich schonmal gesagt, dass es nervt, wenn Du Deine Texte unkenntlich (kein Hinweis in der Fußzeile) änderst.

Also gleich noch zum Thema Fischneid. Das hat doch nichts, aber auch garnichts mit Fischneid zu tun. Ein Forellenbach in Thüringen kann einfach den den selben Fischertrag bringen, wie die Dahme-Seenkette in Brdb. Hier gibt es den Friedfischein für jedermann und dort ein begrenztes Angebot an Karten. Das diese nicht in erster Linie Touristen, sondern Mitgliedern der bewirtschaftenden Verbände zugängllich gemacht werden ist für mich völlig verständlich. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Wiederanfänger (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Thomas,

die Diskussion mit Begrenzung der Angler durch Fischereiprüfungen ist doch wieder mal so ein deutscher Schildbürgerstreich.

Wenn ich von unseren Jugendlichen gesagt bekomme, wo überall von wie vielen Leuten schwarz geangelt wird, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Da nicht kontrolliert wird, trifft es immer nur die, die sich an Regeln halten.

Wem diese schei.... egal sind, der hat ein sorgenfreies Leben in der BRD.

Wir überlassen Nachts freiwillig das Gewässer dem Schwarzangler.

Wir überlassen in den Schonzeiten freiwillig das Gewässer dem Schwarzangler.

Wir sind, so glaube ich allmählich, ziemlich blöd.

Solange die Prüfung nur auf Geldverdienen hinaus läuft, bin ich dagegen.

Vielleicht können wir der ganzen Regelwut ja noch Gutscheine an die ausgeben, die sich den/ die Lehrgang/ Prüfung nicht leisten können.

Unsere Jugendgruppe finde ich klasse. Wir vermitteln, so gut wir können das Wissen, was wir von anderen erfahren haben.

Für die Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung finde ich das schon einmal sehr gut.

Eine Prüfung, in Verbindung mit einem Lehrgang der etwas vermittelt, finde ich gut.

Aber!!!!

Dann bitte für alle.

Die ganzen Ausnahmen, mit Gästen aus dem Ausland usw., finde ich wieder absolut schei....

Warum muss der Bürger in der BRD immer schlechter gestellt werden, wie alle anderen?

So.

Genug.

Prüfung nur wenn sinnvoll und dann für alle.

Sonst weg damit.

Nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Weg damit und statt dessen endlich vernünftige Kontrollen und harte Strafen - nur so kriegt man schwrze Schafe in den Griff..


----------



## gründler (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Warum muss der Bürger in der BRD immer schlechter gestellt werden, wie alle anderen?


 

Weil die BRD eine GMBH ist,googel doch mal BRD GMBH.

Und eine GMBH hat Angestellte,darum auch Personalausweiß nicht Personenausweiß wie in anderen Ländern.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tomasz (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Schwarze Schafe, braune Schafe...
Wo man hin sieht Schafe|bigeyes.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Stralsund (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, die müssen die ja nicht als Mitglieder aufnehmen, nur entsprechende praktische Kurse/praktisches Angeln anbieten..



Noch mehr Restriktionen für Vereine? Kostet doch wieder Zeit und Geld und macht Vereine (mehr Arbeitstunden, höhere Mitgliedsbeitrag) für neue Mitglieder noch unattraktiver.
Es verschwendet doch kein Vereinsmitglied Zeit, Geld für praktische Kurse und wenn sich ein Teilnehmer verletzt, gibt es noch zusätzlichen Ärger.

Wer Interesse am Angeln hat, der kriegt auch die kleine Prüfung hin. Und Sozialschwache müssen unterstützt werden.
Wobei die Frage bleibt, wie sich so jmd. dann noch Erlaubnisscheine, Vereinsgebühren, Benzingeld und teures Angelzubehör leisten soll?
Sind wir doch ehrlich, wer sich die Prüfung schon nicht leisten kann, der kann sich das Angeln ansich ebenso wenig leisten.


----------



## gründler (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Schwarze Schafe, braune Schafe...
> Wo man hin sieht Schafe|bigeyes.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Oder weiße Schafe die auf das alles Schei...und sich sagen macht man ruhig,das ergebniss kennen wir ja alle.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> AHA,
> ja das es in einigen Gegenden, gerade im gewässerarmen Gebieten Westdeutschlands, damit schwierig ist, ist mir persönlich auch klar. Deswegen sehe ich dabei ja auch immer die regionalen Gegebenheiten als wichtig an. Habe es glaube ich auch so ind den obigen Beiträgen geschrieben.
> 
> ..............................



Das war in keinster Weise ein angriff auf Deine Meinung, im Gegenteil. 

Aber es zeigt, dass bei gesetzlichen Regelungen (ich spreche nicht von Rahmengesetzen) immer ein Teil der Bevölkerung ohne Not benachteiligt werden. Und natürlich muss man die örtlichen Gegebenheiten berücksichtigen, aber bitte dergestalt, dass die Hegepflichtigen die Regeln aufstellen und nicht ein pauschales Gesetz. 

Natürlich würde auch bei uns ein Friedfischschein funktionieren, keine Frage. Wenn dann die Vereinsfürsten einem nichtgeprüften keine Erlaubniskarte geben, so könnte der doch an den öffentlichen Gewässern wie z.B. dem Rhein, prima angeln. Doch die werden von keinem Verein bewirtschaftet, sondern von Genossenschaften. Da ist also nix mit Kursen.

Aber er *könnte* angeln.


----------



## Tomasz (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



gründler schrieb:


> Oder weiße Schafe die auf das alles Schei...und sich sagen macht man ruhig,das ergebniss kennen wir ja alle.



|kopfkrat


----------



## Tomasz (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das war in keinster Weise ein angriff auf Deine Meinung, im Gegenteil.
> ...Und natürlich muss man die örtlichen Gegebenheiten  berücksichtigen, aber bitte dergestalt, dass die Hegepflichtigen die  Regeln aufstellen und nicht ein pauschales Gesetz. ...



Keine Sorge. Hatte ich auch nicht so verstanden. Im Gegenteil, ich habe ja immer wieder betont, dass regionale Gegebenheiten wichtig und entsprechend zu berücksichtigen sind.
Wenn aber bsp. Brandenburg per Gesetz den Friedfischschein einführt (kam nicht ausschließlich vom LAV und ist auch nicht auf deren Pachtgewässer begrenzt), muss das lange noch nicht heißen, dass das auch für andere Bundesländer richtig sein muss. Das Bundesgesetzt lässt das doch alles soweit zu. 
Ich denke wir verstehen uns, aber das alte Mißtrauen ist noch da. Oder:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wenn aber bsp. Brandenburg per Gesetz den Friedfischschein einführt (kam nicht ausschließlich vom LAV und ist auch nicht auf deren Pachtgewässer begrenzt), muss das lange noch nicht heißen, dass das auch für andere Bundesländer richtig sein muss. Das Bundesgesetzt lässt das doch alles soweit zu.
> 
> Richtig, die Bundesgesetze lassen angeln ohne Prüfung zu. Im Gegensatz z.B. zum Jagen ob des damit verbundenen Waffenrecht.
> 
> ...



Ich denke wir haben uns nie so schlecht verstanden, wie wir uns durch gegenseitige Nickeligkeiten (nicht die Wiki-Version) manchmal glauben machen wollten. :m

Und Mißtrauen empfinde ich nur bei den Nilpferdtaktikern ( Auftauchen, Maul aufreißen, Abtauchen) nicht bei denen die Ihren Standpunkt kräftig verteidigen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wir hatten ja schonmal in der Diskussion, den Fischereischein wie früher einfach (ohne Prüfung) kaufen zu können und mit diesem ein Faltblättchen auszuhändigen, auf dem die wichtigsten Dinge aufgeführt sind. 
Mit dem Tourischein gibt es nun solche Infobroschüren, wie z.B. die hier aus Thüringen (die anderen Länder haben ähnlich gute).

http://www.thueringen.de/de/publikationen/pic/pubdownload1132.pdf

Was, außer dass der angehende Angler mangels Praxiswissen zunächst nix fängt, soll da passieren ?

Welcher, von der Allgemeinheit abzuwendende gravierende Schaden, wird durch die Sportfischerprüfung im Gegensatz zu solchen Infobroschüren, verhindert ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Gelten auch die psychischen Schäden bei Funktionären, ausgelöst durch Ängste bzgl. der übermäßigen Fischentnahme, als Schaden?#t


Andere fallen mit nicht ein.|kopfkrat


.


----------



## Carp-MV (4. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wer hat eigentlich wirklich das Recht darüber zu entscheiden wer Angeln darf und wer nicht?
Überall wo ich in Europa gewesen bin als Fernfahrer gibt es solche dämlichen Prüfungen nicht und ganz ehrlich die braucht auch keine Sau um das Angeln wirklich zu erlernen.
Oft genug wurde hier schon erwähnt allein in diesen Forum das eine Prüfung überhaupt nichts bringt und Neulinge die gerade den Schein frisch in der Tasche haben trotzdem die dümmsten Fragen stellen. 
Also wozu das ganze? |kopfkrat

Mein Vorschlag war kein Wille, es war einfach nur ein Vorschlag/Kompromiss wie von vielen anderen hier!
Wenn es danach geht was ich will, dann sag ich ganz klar: *"Abschaffung der Prüfung und das Angelrecht für jedermann oder ansonsten eine kaufbare Angellizenz"
*
In allen anderen Länder funktioniert das hervorragend, nur im Bürokratenstaat BRD nicht, hier muß für alles und jeden Mist, Prüfungen, Kurse ein Stempel und 5tonnen Dokumente ausgestellt werden.
Immer schön an den Geldbeutel, das ist ja nichts neues!

*Die meisten die sich hier aufregen, tun das nur aus einen einzigen Grund!
Sie mussten selber diese Prüfung ablegen und teuer bezahlen und würden jetzt total abkotzen wenn das alles vorbei ist und fühlen sich dann als die dummen der Nation und unfair behandelt.* 

Ich bin froh das M-V hier in die richtige Richtung geht, genauso soll es sein! #6


----------



## Katteker (4. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> *Die meisten die sich hier aufregen, tun das nur aus einen einzigen Grund!
> Sie mussten selber diese Prüfung ablegen und teuer bezahlen und würden jetzt total abkotzen wenn das alles vorbei ist und fühlen sich dann als die dummen der Nation und unfair behandelt.*



Komme aus Niedersachsen, einem BL ohne gesetzl. Prüfung, und bin trotzdem für diese.
Und nu?


----------



## Carp-MV (4. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Komme aus Niedersachsen, einem BL ohne gesetzl. Prüfung, und bin trotzdem für diese.
> Und nu?



Deswegen steht ja auch ganz groß "Die meisten" und nicht* alle*!  
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.....:vik:


----------



## Katteker (4. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Carp-MV;3409067
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.....[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, deswegen empfehle ich die zahlreichen Diskussionen hier im Board die klar gezeigt haben, dass bei vielen eben doch andere Gründe vorhanden sind.
> Ich kann diese pauschalen Unterstellungen langsam nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Stimmt, Fischneid ist es auch bei vielen...


----------



## Katteker (4. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Fischneid ist es auch bei vielen...





			
				Katteker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann diese pauschalen Unterstellungen langsam nicht mehr hören.



Ironie: Der leider nur wenig vorhandene Fischneid wird bestimmt durch die vereinigten Funktionäre Deutschlands geschürt.


----------



## Carp-MV (4. August 2011)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich habe ja auch schon viel gelesen zu dem Thema und immer wieder komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, das diese Prüfung absolut keinen Sinn hat!
Alles gelernte (zu 90% unwichtiger Müll was keiner braucht, so wie ich das mitbekomme) wird zum größten teil eh gleich wieder vergessen oder nur auswendig gelernt, also wozu soll das gut sein?
Wie fast alles im Leben zahlt sich Qualität am ende durch die Praxis aus und das war schon immer so!
Angeln ist nur ein Hobby wofür man kein Abitur haben muss, das kann jeder "auf gut deutsch" Idiot, der sich nur ein bisschen damit auseinander setzt.
Spezielle dinge im Bereich des Angelsports sind wieder ein anderes Thema, das lernt man so oder so aus reinen eigenen Interesse viel später!
Aber die Grundkenntnisse bringst du jeden normalen Menschen innerhalb eines Tages bei, das ist doch wohl mal Fakt. 
Wer dann nicht die einfachsten Montagen, Wurftechniken oder wie man ein Fisch ordentlich vom Haken löst beherrscht, der sollte dann auch die Angel wirklich stehen lassen und gar nicht erst damit anfangen, zur eigenen Sicherheit für sich selbst und natürlich die armen Fische. :m


----------



## BERND2000 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist - soryy - schlichter Unfug..
> 
> Siehe hier einige der vielen Möglichkeiten, schon heute ohne Prüfung in Deutschland zu angeln. Haben wir extra für die Jungangler zusammen gestellt, damit sie nicht nur auf die Falschinformation der Abzockverbände angewiesen sind:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227889


 
Dann sollten die Leser dieser Informationen aber auch eure Falschmeldungen kennen.

z.B Niedersachsen, dort benötigt man zwar keinen Fischereischein, muß aber die Sachkunde nachweisen können.
http://www.butjadinger-fischereiverein.de/bedingungensfabremerhaven.pdf Punkt 4 
Das gilt natürlich nur für die freien Gewässer, die es aber nur selten gibt.(Wattenmeer)

Mit dem Bremer Stockschein, da mag es tatsächlich eine Reglung geben die *Eurer* Meinung einer "Guten" Fischerei entspricht.
Sie ist sicher Beipielhaft.:q
(Nichts gegen die Stockangler, auch dort haben viele eine Prüfung aber eben nicht alle und es wird auch ein Schein benötigt)
http://www.stadtamt.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?gsid=bremen116.c.2961.de
Aber,...sagen wir mal, es gibt dort etliche Probleme.:#2:|motz:

Wenn das Euer Traum eines guten Angelns ist, stehe ich dem Nabu und selbst Tierschutzverbänden näher. 
Es stimmt auch, dort werden sicher keine Fehler beim Besatz gemacht, wer nichts macht, macht auch nichts falsch.

Äää. stimmt nicht, dort wo sich die Rechte überschneiden, wird besetzt und es gelten auch erweiterte Bestimmungen, natürlich nur von und für den "gemeinen" organisierten Vereinsangler.

Gottlob ist der Stockschein in Bremen, nur auf wenige Strecken beschränkt, auch dort ist fast alles in Vereinshand.
Und ich denke, weit aus mehr Stockfischer sind gleichzeitig noch in Vereinen und haben die Prüfung oder den vollen Fischereischein.

Gut, das ist meine Meinung.
Ihr könnt da sicher eine andere Meinung haben, aber stellt es nicht immer nur als Fakt ein, es ist lediglich Eure Meinung, das Verbände und Prüfungen Geldschneiderei sind.
Fakt ist jedoch, das das A.B gezielt Angelverbände im Allgemeinen angreift und so immer auch deren Arbeit untergräbt.
Wenn Ihr der Meinung seit die Prüfung ist unnötig, schreibt das. Aber macht da nicht einen Stellvertreterkampf auf, 
der Landesfischereiverband S.H behindere die Interessen aller Angler. 

Ihr habt euch für die Interessenvertretung der Freien und Gelegenheitsangler entschieden ?
Dann macht es auch, aber behauptet nicht, wie Thomas, es seien die "Richtigen" Angeler.
Das sind natürlich alle Angler.

Als organisierter Angler kann es dann aber sein, das ich/wir uns weniger vom A.B vertreten sehen.
Halte ich im übriegen, für eine schwache Leistung wie einseitig, gegen Verbände Politik gemacht wird in diesem Teil des Forums.
Es ist ein Privatkrieg, der aber hat immer weniger mit freier Pressearbeit zu tun.

Ich bin raus..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Als organisierter Angler kann es dann aber sein, das ich/wir uns weniger vom A.B vertreten sehen.


Es gíbt keine organisierten Angler und das AB vertritt niemanden....

Organisiert sind die Vereine, die denen angehörenden Menschen sind ja laut Selbstverständnis der organisierten Vereine keine Angler, sondern eben Sport- oder Angelfischer (siehe entsprechende Verbands- und Vereinsnamen).

Das können auch richtige, normale Angler sein - müssen es aber nicht... Und vor allem sind diese in der Minderheit, wie man am anglerfeindlichen Handeln der Verbände sieht.

Und sie werden zudem nicht gefragt, ob sie auch die Verbandspolitik unterstützen. 
Sondern zwangsweise rekrutiert und zum zahlen an die Verbände gezwungen, nur weil sie angeln wollen..

Früher nannte man sowas Feudalherrschaft..

Zudem sind Menschen - ob Sport- und Angelfischer oder richtige Angler - in den Verbänden eh nur mittelbare Mitglieder.

Die Verbände vertreten ihre Mitglieder (die Vereine ) als Gewässerbewirtschafter - nicht aber die Angler - Im Höchstfall noch (solange es nicht den Interessen der Bewirtschaftung widerspricht) die Sport- und Angelfischer mit ihrem Fisch- und Gewässerneid....

Der Erfolg der Piraten mit mehr unmittelbarer Einbringungsmöglichkeit in der großen Politik hat ja nicht umsonst Erfolg - zu viele Leute haben die Schnauze von den Feudalherren voll, ob in Politik oder Verbänden..

Und eine Diskussion hier ist keine Pressearbeit, sondern eben eine Diskussion...
Pressearbeit ist das, was als solche gekennzeichnet ist...


PS:
Würden sich die real existierenden Verbände darauf besinnen, ihre Restriktionen nur für die bei ihnen organisierten Vereinen durchsetzen zu wollen, hätten sie meinen Segen.
Dass sie ihre krude und letzten Endes das Angeln bedrohende Tierschutzfilosofie versuchen über den Gesetzgeber allen andern auch aufzustülpen, das ist für mich das Problem.

Vor allem, da sie an ihren Gewässern - -auch wenns keine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung gäbe - niemand angeln lassen müssen, der keine Prüfung hat..

Deswegen aber den Tourischeim zu verteufeln oder für eine sinnlose gesetzliche Prüfung zu sein (in SH nicht mal mit nem Kurs - reine Alibigeschichte zum Geldverdienen), das ist reine Anmaßung...

Und dagegen werde ich immer kämpfen..


----------



## acker (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Hm, das ist für Touris sicherlich nicht gut und auch nicht für die Hotels / Pensionen .

Jedoch, bin ich ein ganz klarer Befürworter der Fischereiprüfung !

Ich habe damals einen sehr guten Lehrgang genossen in welchem mir sehr viel Wissen vermittelt worden ist das weit über das erforderliche Maß der Prüfung hinausging.

Dazu wurden Bekanntschaften geschlossen die auch heute nach über 20 Jahren noch andauern .

Über die Art und Weise der `Prüfung kann man sicherlich streiten, aber ich möchte nicht das jeder einfach mal so angeln gehen kann.
Was da dann am Gewässer los wäre möchte ich mir gar nicht erst Vorstellen !

my 2 Cents


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Ich habe damals einen sehr guten Lehrgang genossen in welchem mir sehr viel Wissen vermittelt worden ist das weit über das erforderliche Maß der Prüfung hinausging.


In SH braucht man keinen Kurs belegen..

Auswendig lernen, ankreuzen, vergessen, fertig..

Reine Alibiveranstaltung....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Was da dann am Gewässer los wäre möchte ich mir gar nicht erst
> Vorstellen !


Was an den Gewässern "los ist" sieht man an den unzähligen Verstössen der geprüften Angler heutzutage - da hilft keine Prüfung, nur scharfe Kontrollen und harte Strafen..

Und würde die sinnlose theoretische gesetzliche Prüfung wegfallen und die freiwerdenden Kräfte dafür eingesetzt, mit Angelneulingen praktisch angeln zu gehen, wäre viel mehr gewonnen.

Geht natürlich nicht, wenn man verbands/vereinsseitig sinnlose Kurse für eine sinnlose Prüfung anbietet - da reichen dann die Kräfte eben nicht mehr für was sinnvolles.

Wer also für die gesetzliche theoretische Zwangsprüfung ist, torpediert damit gleichzeitig eine sinnvolles praktisches Heranführen ans Angeln....


----------



## BERND2000 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Oh, ich kann nicht wiederstehen.

Nun jedes Vereinsmitglied ist organisiert in seinem Verein.
Die Vereine wiederum in den Landesverbänden.
Die wiederum einen Dachverbad besitzen.
Nun wollen sich die Dachverbände eventuel zusamm....

Jedem steht es frei, auszutreten oder etwas eigenes auf zu bauen.
Wenn er denn will.
Jeder Angler kann selbst etwas pachten, oder den Verein wechseln, oder Einfluß auf seinen Verein nehmen und selbst mit dem Anglen aufhören könnte er aus freien Stücken.
Feudal wäre es lediglich, wenn er dieses alles nicht selbst bestimmen könnte.
Klar, könnten Ihm einige Gewässer versterrt werden, wenn er sich nicht unterordnen oder einfügen möchte.

Ich hätte auch gern Zugang zu fremden Konten, ohne da für etwas leisten zu müssen.
Aber so etwas dann als "Freiheit" zu verlangen, würde ich mich nicht trauen.


Wo ist denn der Verband (Landesverband ?) für die Bewirtschaftung zuständig ?
Kann ja sein, nur dann kenne ich es so nicht.
Bei uns machen das die Vereine, 
der Landesverband bewirtschaftet lediglich eine Handvoll Gewässer.
Da es aber von Dier verallgemeinert behauptet wurde, ist es so oder so eine Falschaussage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Hallo zurück ;-))
Ich habe geschrieben:
In den Verbänden sind die Gewässerbewirtschafter organisiert - nicht dass die Verbände bewirtschaften..


----------



## m-spec (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auswendig lernen, ankreuzen, vergessen, fertig..
> 
> Reine Alibiveranstaltung....



Und trotz dieser angeblichen Leichtigkeit fallen jedes Jahr immer noch genug durch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Und?
Da da eh nur theoretischer Ballast gelehrt wird, ist das auch nicht ehrenrührig - nicht jeder ist ein guter Auswendiglerner....

Schlimmer sind die vielen geprüften, welche die ganzen Verstösse begehen..

Deswegen:
Würde die sinnlose theoretische gesetzliche Prüfung wegfallen und die freiwerdenden Kräfte dafür eingesetzt, mit Angelneulingen praktisch angeln zu gehen, wäre viel mehr gewonnen.

Geht natürlich nicht, wenn man verbands/vereinsseitig sinnlose Kurse für eine sinnlose Prüfung anbietet - da reichen dann die Kräfte eben nicht mehr für was sinnvolles.

Wer also für die gesetzliche theoretische Zwangsprüfung ist, torpediert damit gleichzeitig eine sinnvolles praktisches Heranführen ans Angeln....


----------



## ernie1973 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In SH braucht man keinen Kurs belegen..
> 
> Auswendig lernen, ankreuzen, vergessen, fertig..
> 
> Reine Alibiveranstaltung....



In NRW MUSS man auch keinen Kurs belegen - ich tat es damals trotzdem, obwohl ich vorher schon recht belesen in Sachen Angeln war, durch ein F&F Abo meines Dad´s und mit ihm auch schon 9 Jahre Theorie & Praxis gehabt hatte - der Kurs hat mir trotzdem noch viele sinnvolle Dinge rund um´s Angeln und darüber hinaus vermittelt & er schadet sicher KEINEM!

Ich bin und bleibe auch ein Befürworter der Prüfungspflicht - denn einen bildungsmäßigen anglerischen "Mindestbildungsstand" soll meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach einfach jeder mitbringen müssen, der angeln will!

Zu hoffen und zu glauben, dass sich angelwillige schon alles selbst und eigenverantwortlich aneignen, davon halte ICH *nichts*!!!

Schadet nicht - kostet nicht die Welt und legt schonmal einen "Wissengrundstein", für das, was sich jeder danach noch so aneignet!

Wenn die Kurse gut sind - und meiner war für mich (ganz subjektiv empfunden!) gut - dann empfehle ich jedem auch deren Besuch!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Ich bin und bleibe auch ein Befürworter der Prüfungspflicht - denn einen bildungsmäßigen anglerischen "Mindestbildungsstand" soll einfach jeder mitbringen, der angeln will!


Und dann besser statt sinnloser 30 theoretischer  Pflichstunden die gleiche Zeit mit den Kursleitern aktiv angeln am Wasser.

Da lernt und begreift vor allem jeder mehr als mit dem sinnnlosen Theoriescheiss..

Ich bin absolut für eine gute praktiche Ausbildung - aber eben gegen gesetzlichen Zwang und theoretische Sinnlosigkeit.

Vor allem dann, wenn er wie von den Verbänden mit komplett falschen Argumentationen gefordert wird, die letzztlich nur dem Angeln und den Anglern schaden.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240054

Weils denen nur um Kohle, Fisch- und Gewässerneid und eben nicht um Angler oder vernünftiges Angeln geht..


----------



## ernie1973 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was an den Gewässern "los ist" sieht man an den unzähligen Verstössen der geprüften Angler heutzutage - da hilft keine Prüfung, nur scharfe Kontrollen und harte Strafen..
> 
> Und würde die sinnlose theoretische gesetzliche Prüfung wegfallen und die freiwerdenden Kräfte dafür eingesetzt, mit Angelneulingen praktisch angeln zu gehen, wäre viel mehr gewonnen.
> 
> ...



Die Prüfung ist NICHT sinnlos (auch wenn DU sie dafür halten magst, was Dein gutes Recht ist!) - sie sichert einen gewissen zumindest theoretischen Mindeststandard in meinen Augen!

mehr dazu -->s.o.!

Ob man den wirklich braucht, dass kann man sicher diskutieren - aber ich* WILL* ihn, diesen Mindeststandard, weil ich ihn für sinnvoll halte!

...und das man praktisches Heranführen ans Angeln durch den Wunsch, weiterhin eine Prüfungspflicht zu behalten torpediert, entbehrt *jeder* Logik - wer eine gewisse theoretische Grundbildung hat, der hat eher im praktischen noch Vorteile dadurch und kann das Gelernte da dann mal anwenden, erweitern & verfeinern - je nach gusto!
Sicher könnte man die Prüfung noch um praktische Dinge anreichern, das würde sicher nicht schaden & wäre toll, aber dann wird´s ja wieder aufwendiger!

Akzeptiert doch mal bitte, dass einige Eure Meinung in diesem Punkt nicht teilen und selbständig denken!

Ich bin kein Freund der Art und Weise wie "unsere" Verbände so arbeiten, aber ein ganz klarer Freund der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung - gerne auch in verbesserter oder gar verschärfter Form!!!

...und ich ziehe den Hut vor vielen Ehrenamtlichen guten Lehrgangsleitern, die entweder nur eine geringe Aufwandentschädigung bekommen, oder es sogar komplett ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit machen!

Wieviel Freizeit opferst Du, um konstruktiv etwas für die anglerschaft im Sinne der Ausbildung zu tun?

Ich lese hier drin nur noch Hetze gegen die Verbände - komplett destruktiv und finde es ist mittlerweile auch ein Schlag ins Gesicht für viele Ehrenamtliche Lehrgangsleiter und Prüfer, die dafür NICHTS bekommen & auch noch ihre Freizeit opfern! (OHNE FUNKTIONÄR eines Verbandes zu sein!).

Mein Vater war auch Gewässerwart und lange im Prüfungsausschuss - hat dafür NIE Geld bekommen, wurde aber auf Vereinskosten weitergebildet & geschult und diente dem Verein und dem Gewässer lange ehrenamtlich - und das obwohl er als Meister in einem Metallbetrieb auch noch genug Überstunden machte, um seinen 3 Kindern ein Studium zu ermöglichen!

Was meinst Du, wie der über Euch denkt, wenn er liest, was ihr hier von Euch gebt?

Naja - er grinst sich einen - aber DAS sind die Leute, die dem Angeln helfen & es weiterbringen - und denen allesamt tut ihr unrecht!

Klar machen die Verbände viel Mist - aber deswegen immer gleich ALLES schlechtzureden ist doch ziemlich daneben, wie ich finde!


Ernie


----------



## LOCHI (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Auch was auswendig gelernt wurde wird nie wieder vollständig vergessen! (den erlenkönig hab ich auch "*nur*" auswendig gelernt und kann ihn immer noch fast auswendig)! Was unterstellt ihr der angehenden Anglerschaft? Absolute dummheit? Egal ob man den Lehrgang nun aufmerksam verfolgt oder "*nur*" auswendig lernt, es bleibt auf jeden Fall was hängen!

Bei uns wurde eine neue Talsperre gebaut (Talsperre Leibis-Lichte) die seit ca. 2008 bespannt ist und wurde durch einen Hege und Biotopplan oder wie das heist mit Salmonieden jenseits der 50er Marke besetzt. Für dieses Gewässer haben sich zich Vereine beworben auch VDSF stand an und keiner hat einen Zuschlag bekommen! Nun ist es so das dass Fischereirecht bei Vattenfall liegt und ganze 6 Angler an diesem riesen Gewässer Fischen dürfen! Egal ob Fischereischeininhaber oder Touri an diesem Gewässer darf außer dieser High Society niemand Angeln und das ist auch gut so! Auch wenn dies OT ist und ich wohl wieder verwarnt werde möchte ich kund tun das ich dies nicht Falsch finde! Eine Trinkwassertalspeere riesigen ausmaßes und nur sechs berechtigte Angler??? Find ich geil und wenn ich da dabei wäre würde ich genauso dafür kämfen wie genau diese Leute damit dies so bleibt!
Die haben ihre Ruhe, fangen mittlerweile 70er Seeforellen, große Barsche und herrliche Zander in absoluter stille und fern ab irgenwelcher dahergelaufener Stümper!

Ich bin absolut nicht dafür das dieses Beispiel Schule macht und jedes Gewässer unter paar Leuten aufgeteilt wird! Ich will damit nur sagen das hier jeder damit klar kommt und kein Mensch sich dagegen auflehnt! Die einzigen die schimpfen sind diejenigen welche keinen Schein haben und nun Verärgert sind dort nicht mit nen Touri schein agieren zu können... Richtig so, euch braucht keiner, an keinen Gewässer und das ist nur meine Meinung! Alles andere dreht sich hier doch eh im Kreis oder meint ihr nicht? Und ich schreib es noch einmal, nur gut das durch solche Diskusionen niemand was ändert... Also Schall und Rauch...

gruß Lochi
* 
 *


----------



## m-spec (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Da da eh nur theoretischer Ballast gelehrt wird, ist das auch nicht ehrenrührig - nicht jeder ist ein guter Auswendiglerner....



Und das von Dir der es als empfehlenswert ansieht sich im Angelladen über viele praktische Bereiche des Angelns zu informieren und die Eigenverantwortung des zukünftigen Anglers empfiehlt wenn es um gesetzliche Regelungen geht. Wie schon von Dir ins Feld geführt begreifen das schon viele nicht die den Prüfungsstoff durcharbeiten mussten der von BL zu BL schon recht unterschiedlich ist.

Ich komme aus dem LV der die ganze Fischereiprüfung seinerzeit mit angeschoben hat (war aber weit vor meiner Zeit). Die Intention des damaligen Erschaffers sehe ich als sehr gut an. Was draus gemacht wird ist Sache der Ausbilder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@ ernie (da werden wir beide uns auch nie einig werden) wenn unbedingt ne Prüfung, dann Ralles Modell, da ist alles drin, was ein Angler wissen muss - mehr als Mindeststandard sogar (auch wenn man dazu nicht mal ein DinA4-Blatt braucht):


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Vortragender:
> 
> " Sie haben sich am Wasser so zu verhalten, dass weder die Natur, die Fische oder andere Menschen mehr als vermeidbar gefährdet oder geschädigt werden.
> 
> ...



Lieber wäre mir dennoch statt gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung eine gute praktische Ausbildung.

Was an den Gewässern "los ist" sieht man an den unzähligen Verstössen der geprüften Angler heutzutage - da hilft keine Prüfung, nur scharfe Kontrollen und harte Strafen..

Und würde die sinnlose theoretische gesetzliche Prüfung wegfallen und die freiwerdenden Kräfte dafür eingesetzt, mit Angelneulingen praktisch angeln zu gehen, wäre viel mehr gewonnen.

Geht natürlich nicht, wenn man verbands/vereinsseitig sinnlose Kurse für eine sinnlose Prüfung anbietet - da reichen dann die Kräfte eben nicht mehr für was sinnvolles.

Wer also für die gesetzliche theoretische Zwangsprüfung ist, torpediert damit gleichzeitig eine sinnvolles praktisches Heranführen ans Angeln....



> Was draus gemacht wird ist Sache der Ausbilder.


Hier gehts um SH - da brauchts eh keinen Kurs...


----------



## acker (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Hallo,
Nun, mein Kurs war alles andere als Sinnlos eher im Gegenteil.
Menschen erziehen , ja so etwas macht ein Kurs natürlich auch nicht. Dieses sollte im Elternhaus geschehen aber,..... .

Wenn der besuchte Kurs inhaltlich Wertvoll ist , ist die Prüfung die dahinter steht rel egal. 

Ohne Prüfung: 
Warum sollte irgendwer mit Angelneulingen angeln gehen ?
Wie sollen die sozialen Kontakte denn zu Stande kommen ?

Die kaufen sich ein Super Turbo Set aus dem lokalen Discounter und machen dann einfach . Auf wen sollen sie warten ?
Das daraus entstehende Inferno möchte ich gar nicht ausmalen.
Sicherlich wird es auch solche geben die sich im Selbststudium eingehend mit der Materie beschäftigen werden , denke aber das das eher ein geringer Teil sein wird.

Ja, auch viele "geprüfte" Angler treiben ihr Unwesen an den verschiedensten Gewässern aber ich denke man würde die Büchse der Pandora öffnen gebe man allen einen Freischein.

Vielleicht sollte  dann das Niveau etwas angehoben werden und eine einheitliche Prüfungslinie gefahren werden .

Die meisten Kurse, zumindest in meiner Umgebung , werden von den ansässigen Angelvereinen abgehalten, nimmt man an so einem Kurs Teil, wenn ordentlich geführt, ist das vermittelte Wissen Goldwert.
Hinzu kommt das dort genau die sozialen Kontakte zu den erfahrenen Anglern geknüpft werden können um dann nach der Prüfung mit ihnen angeln zu gehen um das Handwerk auch richtig zu erlernen.

Ohne den Kurs hätte ich zB diese erfahrenen Angler damals nie Kennengelernt.

Wobei , diese Themen dazu neigen 5 Meinungen  auf 3 Leute zu verteilen.


----------



## orgel (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lieber wäre mir dennoch statt gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung eine gute praktische Ausbildung.
> 
> Was an den Gewässern "los ist" sieht man an den unzähligen Verstössen der geprüften Angler heutzutage - da hilft keine Prüfung, nur scharfe Kontrollen und harte Strafen..
> 
> ...



Als vollständig sinnlos würde ich das nun nicht bezeichnen, ist ja beim Führerschein auch nicht wirklich anders, aber ob das Wegfallen des Unterrichts und der Prüfung und alternativ das Heranführen durch erfahrene Autofahrer was ändern würde?.... Schließlich bedeutet das Ablegen einer Prüfung nicht, dass man sich anschließend an bestimmte Regeln hält (sieht man im Straßenverkehr ja auch tagtäglich). aber auch das Heranführen durch wen auch immer, ist auch keine besser Gewährleistung dafür. Permanente und regelmäßige Kontrollen aber schon eher! Würden mehr Abgaben oder Gebühren zur Verfügung stehen, ließe sich auch bestimmt eine flächendeckendere und regelmäßigere Kontrolle einrichten lassen. Und nur die würde meiner Meinung nach dafür sorgen, dass sich die Angler auch nach Regeln, Gesetzen usw. erkundigen und versuchen, diese auch einzuhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Die kaufen sich ein Super Turbo Set aus dem lokalen Discounter und machen dann einfach . Auf wen sollen sie warten ?
> Das daraus entstehende Inferno möchte ich gar nicht ausmalen.



KEIN Verein muss die heute ohne Prüfung ans Wasser lassen!!!

Dazu brauchts keine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Prüfung!!!

Das liegt alleine in der Verantwortung der Bewirtschafter!!!!

Wer aber wie die Verbände aus Kohlegier, Gewässer- und Fischneid mit noch dazu falschen Tierschutzargumenten für eine gesetzliche Prüfung plädiert, der braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn dann das Angeln mal komplett verboten wird. 
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240054

Es geht nur um den Zwang zur gesetzlichen Prüfung, den ich ablehne.
Nicht um eine gute und fundierte Ausdbildung, die ich befürworte!!

Eine theoretische Zwangsprüfung schliesst aber eine gute praktische Ausbildung aus, weils nicht genug Ausbilder gibt und die ja den gesetzlichen Unfug lehren müssen und keine Zeit haben, mit den Angelneulingen praktisch zu angeln..


----------



## ernie1973 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ ernie (da werden wir beide uns auch nie einig werden) wenn unbedingt ne Prüfung, dann Ralles Modell, da ist alles drin, was ein Angler wissen muss - mehr als Mindeststandard sogar (auch wenn man dazu nicht mal ein DinA4-Blatt braucht):
> 
> 
> Lieber wäre mir dennoch statt gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung eine gute praktische Ausbildung.
> ...



Sehe ich anders -->s.o.!

Wir müssen uns auch nicht einig werden & ich bin froh, das Recht, in Form der meisten Landesgesetze noch auf "meiner" Seite zu haben in den meisten BL, die die Leute zur Prüfung zwingen!!!...ich würde auch zum Kurs zwingen - den Stoff umfangreicher machen - und um einen erheblichen praktischen Pflichtteil erweitern!

Auch wenn ich Ralle sehr schätze - von "seinem" Prüfungsmodell halte ich NIX!

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> aber ob das Wegfallen des Unterrichts und der Prüfung und alternativ das Heranführen durch erfahrene Autofahrer was ändern würde?....


Da gehts um Menschenleben, beim Angeln um Fische die unerfahrene Anfänger ja auch erstmal fangen müssten.. ;-)).
Für mich ist das ein Unterschied - und zwar ein gewaltiger!!!



> Würden mehr Abgaben oder Gebühren zur Verfügung stehen, ließe sich auch bestimmt eine flächendeckendere und regelmäßigere Kontrolle einrichten lassen. Und nur die würde meiner Meinung nach dafür sorgen, dass sich die Angler auch nach Regeln, Gesetzen usw. erkundigen und versuchen, diese auch einzuhalten.


Das ist Sache der Bewirtschafter vernünftig zu kontrollieren - und in meinen Augen auch der Polizei.

Ohne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung hätte man auch dazu mehr Leute zur Verfügung ;-))

Es gibt einfach keinen logischen Grund für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung (jedenfalls wurde hier noch keiner genannt, ausser: "Ich will die Prüfung") ausser der Kohlegier und dem Fisch- und Gewässerneid...

Und man siehts ja in den BL, wo man ohne Prüfung angeln kann, dass da die Angelwelt nicht untergeht - und im Rest der Welt eh, die sich über diesen teutonischen Unfug eh nur kaputt lachen..

Wie gesagt:
Es geht nur um den Zwang zur gesetzlichen Prüfung, den ich ablehne.
Nicht um eine gute und fundierte Ausdbildung, die ich befürworte!!

Eine theoretische Zwangsprüfung schliesst aber eine gute praktische Ausbildung aus, weils nicht genug Ausbilder gibt und die ja den gesetzlichen Unfug lehren müssen und keine Zeit haben, mit den Angelneulingen praktisch zu angeln..


----------



## ernie1973 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gehts um Menschenleben, beim Angeln um Fische die unerfahrene ja auch erstmal fangen müssten.. ;-)).
> Für mich ist das ein Unterschied - und zwar ein gewaltiger!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Doch - es wurden viele vernünftige Gründe dafür genannt - auch von mir - aber Du liest irgendwie nur, was Dir gefällt, oder was Du widerlegen zu können glaubst!

Ich bin es satt, mich ständig zu wiederholen, wenn Du eh nur liest, was Dir gefällt!

...und diesen mittlerweile schon sehr einseitigen Versuch der Meinungsmache finde ich recht merkwürdig und hinterfrage auch mittlerweile Eure Interessen an dem Ganzen etwas skeptischer...!

...ist mir alles zu sehr "contra" - und mir fehlt irgendwie ein Gen, um nur schwarz oder weiß denken zu können - was aber anscheinend gerade "in" ist....

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Tierschutz ist kein Grund..

Anständiges Verhalten am Wasser ist kein Grund..

Einhalten von Gesetzen ist kein Grund..

Muss man alles ohne Prüfung eh beachten und eine solche gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung verhindert nur Kontrollen und sinnvolle praktische Ausbildung.

Was bleibt denn noch??


----------



## LOCHI (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich bin es satt, mich ständig zu wiederholen, wenn Du eh nur liest, was Dir gefällt!
> 
> ...und diesen mittlerweile schon sehr einseitigen Versuch der Meinungsmache finde ich recht merkwürdig und hinterfrage auch mittlerweile Eure Interessen an dem Ganzen etwas skeptischer...!
> 
> Ernie



Genau so ist es, und egal wie eindeutig die Argumente sind, die Funktionäre des AB Theam werden diese nicht zulassen! Warum ergründet sich mir nicht und auf eindeutige Fragen bekomm ich Verwarungen aber keine Antworten was ich sehr schade finde!


----------



## orgel (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gehts um Menschenleben, beim Angeln um Fische die unerfahrene ja auch erstmal fangen müssten.. ;-)).
> Für mich ist das ein Unterschied - und zwar ein gewaltiger!!!



War ja auch bewusst überzogen dargestellt, aber die Fahrschulen sind qualitativ auch sehr unterschiedlich und meist ist das Ziel doch auch einfach nur, den Führerschein zu bekommen, also auswendig lernen und Prüfung bestehen. Ich muss aber ständig mit Kontrollen durch Polizei, Blitzer usw. rechnen und dann gehts unter Umständen ins Geld und ggf. auch an den Schein.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist Sache der Bewirtschafter vernünftig zu kontrollieren - und in meinen Augen auch der Polizei.
> 
> Ohne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung hätte man auch dazu mehr Leute zur Verfügung ;-))
> 
> Es gibt einfach keinen logischen Grund für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung (jedenfalls wurde hier noch keiner genannt, ausser: "Ich will die Prüfung"), ausser der Kohlegier und dem Fisch- und Gewässerneid...



Da geb ich Dir teilweise ja Recht, ich habe es aber in meinem ganzen Anglerleben noch nicht einmal erlebt, von der Polizei kontrolliert zu werden (an Fließgewässern, wo auch WaPo unterwegs ist, war ich noch nicht). Meine Hausgewässer sind Talsperren, die auch der Trinkwassergewinnung dienen. Baden ist zwar verboten, aber die Einhaltung wird nicht kontrolliert, da man es sich ja mit den Urlaubern unserer Region nicht verscherzen will und auch kein mediales Interesse verursachen will, weil sich vielleicht mal ein erwischter und bestrafter Badegast an die Öffentlichkeit wendet (Imageschaden).
Und ein Fischreiaufseher sagte mir, dass die offiziellen Kontrollen weniger werden und die Angler gegenseitig mehr aufeinander achten sollen. Das wird aber garantiert nicht funktionieren. Insofern bin ich ja bei Dir, weil ich auch glaube (oder zumindest hoffe), dass durch mehr Abgaben durch Angler auch mehr Kontrolle ermöglicht wird. Aber eigentlich ist das alles Theorie, ob das tatsächlich dazu führt, kann man kaum mit Bestimmheit sagen... Hohe (Geld)Strafen und hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit auch erwischt zu werden, sorgt meiner Meinung nach für eine dauerhafte Verbesserung, und dann ist es ja auch egal, wie man sein Angeln erlernt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Hohe (Geld)Strafen und hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit auch erwischt zu werden, sorgt meiner Meinung nach für eine dauerhafte Verbesserung, und dann ist es ja auch egal, wie man sein Angeln erlernt hat.


So einfach isses.....

Und hier mal was zur Geschichte von Schein und Prüfung und vor allem von wirklich sinnvollen Alternativen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html

Und das Eingangsposting hier vom Thread zu lesen über einen geprüften Angler, schadet sicher auch nicht, wenns um die Realität und nicht um Wunschdenken, Fisch- oder Gewässerneid geht..

Real so erlebt!!!!!!


----------



## BERND2000 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hallo zurück ;-))
> Ich habe geschrieben:
> In den Verbänden sind die Gewässerbewirtschafter organisiert - nicht dass die Verbände bewirtschaften..


 
Die Gewässerbewirtschaftenden Vereine.
Die Vereine sind die Angler, also kommt es aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tierschutz ist kein Grund..
> 
> Schonzeiten - Mindestmaße - komplett geschützte Arten aber schon etc. - um sich daran zu halten bzw. halten zu können,  ist ein Mindestwissen in Fischkunde nötig - habe ich mehrfach und ausführlich hier drin dargelegt!!!
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt - das alles habe ich auch hier drin und a.a.O. schonmal ausführlich erläutert - aber das wird ja permanent überlesen - oder verschoben, wenn´s mal zu schlecht "reinpasst"....

Ernie


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Schonzeiten-Mindestmaße-usw. stehen auf dem Erlaubnisschein. 
Können also von jedem der lesen kann leicht ermittelt werden.:b
Und Dumm- oder/und Unwissenheit schützen vor Strafen NICHT. Das solltest du als, ausgebildeter, Jurist ja wissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Schonzeiten - Mindestmaße - komplett geschützte Arten aber schon etc. - um sich daran zu halten bzw. halten zu können, ist ein Mindestwissen in Fischkunde nötig - habe ich mehrfach und ausführlich hier drin dargelegt!!!


Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und geschützte Arten unterscheiden sich nicht nur von Land zu Land, teilweise sogar von Gewässer zu Gewässer.
Sowas prüfen zu wollen, ist schlichter Unsinn, kein Mensch kann alle Regelungen in ganz Deutschland lernen.
Daher ist Ralles Punkt der richtige:
Der Angler muss sich drum kümmern, was fürs jeweilige Gewässer gilt.



> - aber zumindest verstößt niemand mehr aus purer Dummheit oder Unkenntnis gegen Regeln


Wetten dass doch?
Sonst wären Richter und Anwälte arbeitslos.

Das ist wie beim Fahrradfahren. Jeder Radfahrer muss an einer roten Ampel halten, egal ob er einen Führerschein (Sachkundenachweis) besitzt oder nicht. Und er wird bestraft, wenn er erwischt wird, wie er eine rote Ampel überfährt.



> Unlogisch und nicht stringent - allerdings sehe ich ebenfalls dringenden Aufstockungsbedarf in praktischer Hinsicht!



Auch für Dich sicher mal interessant zu lesen, Geschichte von Schein und Prüfung und sinnvolle Alternativen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hatten wir zeitgleich die gleichen Gedanken, Stuffel ;-)))


----------



## orgel (29. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Schonzeiten-Mindestmaße-usw. stehen auf dem Erlaubnisschein.
> Können also von jedem der lesen kann leicht ermittelt werden.:b



Bei uns zumindest aber nur, wenn sie von den gesetzlichen abweichen... Wobei auch die einfach in Erfahrung zu bringen sind (wenn man mal von den Internetseiten des DAV-Landesverbandes absieht)


----------



## ernie1973 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Schonzeiten-Mindestmaße-usw. stehen auf dem Erlaubnisschein.
> Können also von jedem der lesen kann leicht ermittelt werden.:b
> Und Dumm- oder/und Unwissenheit schützen vor Strafen NICHT. Das solltest du als, ausgebildeter, Jurist ja wissen.



...und was nützen einem Angler diese Angaben auf dem Schein, wenn er nicht einmal weiß, *was* er da gerade aus dem Wasser zieht?

Aber auch dazu habe ich mehrere ausführliche Postings geschrieben...!

Und Euer "im Zweifel zurücksetzen müssen" ist Wunschdenken und eigentlich ohnehin eine Selbstverständlichkeit!...aber - je mehr der Angler kennt, desto weniger "Zweifelsfälle" wird er erleben - da hilft die Fischkunde schon sehr - und ich begrüsse die Zwangsbildung in diesem Punkt!



...aber ich will mich nicht mehr wiederholen & bin froh, dass manche Strukturen festgefahren sind, wie z.B. die Prüfungspflicht, weil ich diese richtig gut finde!

E.

PS:

Dummheit und Unwissenheit können aber schonmal Auswirkungen im Bereich der Irrtumslehre oder des Vorsatzes haben - DAS zu erklären würde aber hier den Rahmen sprengen!

Letztendlich werden "zu dumme" Täter sogar nicht bestraft, wenn sie denn dumm genug sind - das Gleiche gilt für "zu betrunkene" Täter, wenn sie nur voll genug waren, dann handeln auch diese schuldlos - dann gibt es zwar auch Konsequenzen - aber keine "Strafe"!

...insoweit stimmt auch diese "Volksweisheit" im Kern nur sehr begrenzt!

 

...und die meisten werden nicht bestraft, weil sie dumm waren, sondern weil sie meinten, klüger zu sein, als andere....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Auszüge aus oben von mir verlinktem Artikel:


> Ich bin aber auch überzeugt davon, wenn die Verbände und Vereine so viel Zeit und Engagement damit verbringen würden, wie sie bisher versucht haben das Angeln zu erschweren, werden sehr schnell sehr viele Möglichkeiten und Wege gefunden werden, um das alles besser und sinnvoller zu gestalten für Menschen, die sich am Angeln interessieren.





> Es geht also nicht darum, dass man mit Abschaffung sinnloser theoretischer Prüfungen keine Möglichkeiten mehr bietet, dass sich interessierte Menschen übers Angeln informieren können oder dass es keine Kurse mehr geben soll. Ganz im Gegenteil.
> 
> Sondern darum, dass das "fernhalten" von Anglern am Gewässer mittels solch bürokratischer Zwangshürden nicht Sache des Gesetzgebers oder der Verbände sein kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Schonzeiten-Mindestmaße-usw. stehen auf dem Erlaubnisschein.
> Können also von jedem der lesen kann leicht ermittelt werden.:b
> Und Dumm- oder/und Unwissenheit schützen vor Strafen NICHT. Das solltest du als, ausgebildeter, Jurist ja wissen.


 
Deinen Schein würde ich mal sehen wollen, wo alles drauf steht.
Selbst auf das was wenige gedruckte, würde ich mich nicht immer verlassen.
Denn das machen oft Laien.
Aber sicher, da greift dann, Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Geht nicht gegen Dich, so sollte es da drauf stehen.#6


----------



## ernie1973 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und geschützte Arten unterscheiden sich nicht nur von Land zu Land, teilweise sogar von Gewässer zu Gewässer.
> Sowas prüfen zu wollen, ist schlichter Unsinn, kein Mensch kann alle Regelungen in ganz Deutschland lernen.
> Daher ist Ralles Punkt der richtige:
> Der Angler muss sich drum kümmern, was fürs jeweilige Gewässer gilt.
> ...



...ihr ändert keine Meinungen, durch Eure mittlerweile ebenfalls sehr eingefahrene Art und Weise der Argumentation - und Euer teilweiser Umgang mit "Abweichern" von der Linie hinterlässt einen faden Beigeschmack!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Dort wird nämlich ein staatsbürgerliches "Mindestwissen" vermittelt - AUCH (!!!) unter Zwang und für jedermann in unserem Land!


Dort könnten sie doch dann gleich das anglerische Mindestwissen (z. B. das von Ralle) lehren, das fänd ich klasse (absolut ernst gemeint!!)...

Nochmal:
Mir gehts nicht drum kein Wissen zu vemitteln, sondern um den falschen Ansatz und Weg der theoretischen Zwangsprüfung wegen Kohle, Fisch- und Gewässerneid..

In meinen Augen sinnvolle Alternativen habe ich ja auch dargestellt bzw. verlinkt.

Und lies nochmals das Eingangsposting.
Real erlebt in BW mit 30 Stunden Kurspflicht!!!!

Sowas braucht kein Mensch, kein Angler, kein Bewirtschafter!!

Angeln ist beileibe nicht kompliziert, Regeln stehen auf dem Erlaubnisscheinen, und die ganze Welt und halb Deutschland angelt ungeprüft - und geht nicht unter...


----------



## Koalabaer (29. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Und Euer "im Zweifel zurücksetzen müssen" ist Wunschdenken und eigentlich ohnehin eine Selbstverständlichkeit!...aber - je mehr der Angler kennt, desto weniger "Zweifelsfälle" wird er erleben - da hilft die Fischkunde schon sehr - und ich begrüsse die Zwangsbildung in diesem Punkt!



denk doch mal weiter: ich Brandenburger habe noch keine Renke gesehen.Wolfsbarsche in Holland.Die Artenvielfalt in Norwegen.

Heißt dann konsequent ja, überall eine Prüfung ablegen. |kopfkrat


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und was nützen einem Angler diese Angaben auf dem Schein, wenn er nicht einmal weiß, *was* er da gerade aus dem Wasser zieht?



Diese Leute (Angler) die oftmals nicht wissen was sie da an der Angel haben findest Du oft genug auch bei denen *mit* Prüfung. Da gibt es genügend Threads auch hier im AB wo es heißt "Welcher Fisch ist das". Und was da z.T. für Antworten, von geprüften Anglern die es ja wohl genau wissen müssten, kommen sind z.T. doch recht abenteuerlich.



> ...ihr ändert keine Meinungen, durch Eure mittlerweile ebenfalls sehr eingefahrene Art und Weise der Argumentation - und Euer teilweiser Umgang mit "Abweichern" von der Linie hinterlässt einen faden Beigeschmack!



Dieses Kompliment kann ich uneingeschränkt zurück geben.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> denk doch mal weiter: ich Brandenburger habe noch keine Renke gesehen.Wolfsbarsche in Holland.Die Artenvielfalt in Norwegen.
> 
> Heißt dann konsequent ja, überall eine Prüfung ablegen.



Sarkasmus  an:
Klar, sonst bist du ein unwissender, gewässerplündernder Hunne!

Sowas gehört doch nicht ans Wasser!!
Sarkasmus aus..


----------



## LOCHI (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> denk doch mal weiter: ich Brandenburger habe noch keine Renke gesehen.Wolfsbarsche in Holland.Die Artenvielfalt in Norwegen.
> 
> Heißt dann konsequent ja, überall eine Prüfung ablegen. |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Das ist totaler Quark! Aber aufn Niveau von Thomas...|kopfkrat


----------



## acker (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hm, 
Im Grunde haben wir alle die gleiche Meinung, nur in der Umsetzung sehen wir sie anders.

Uns liegt allen daran das die Personen welche auf ein Gewässer losgelassen werden zumindest in den Grundzügen ein einheitliches Niveau aufweisen sollten behaftet mit einem Grundstock an Informationen .


----------



## Koalabaer (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Quark! Aber aufn Niveau von Thomas...|kopfkrat



Nö,nennt sich Eigenverantwortung.Funktioniert in großen Teilen dieser Welt.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ernie, ich biete Dir hiermit offiziell eine Wette an.

Wir wohnen ja nicht weit auseinander und so ist es ja kein Problem, wenn wir uns bei der nächsten Sportfischerprüfung in unserer Nähe mal treffen. 

Vielleicht kommt Thomas mit der Kamera auch dazu und dann machen wir mal ein Experiment. 

Ich brauch so ein halbes Jahr, um von den verschiedensten selteneren, schwierig zu bestimmenden und/oder geschützten Fischarten legal jeweils ein Exemplar zu bekommen. Die muss ich zwar einfrieren, aber das tut der Sache ja keinen Abbruch. 

Und dann machen wir vor der Prüfungsstelle einen Stand auf, legen die Fische da aus und stellen die rauskommenden, frisch geprüften Angler vor die Aufgabe, diese Fische zu bestimmen. 


Ich biete Dir dann folgende Wette an.

Ich behaupte dass 90% der Prüflinge von 10 zu bestimmenden Arten 7 nicht sicher erkennen werden.

Ich behaupte weiter, dass von den kritisch zu bestimmenden Arten *keiner* den jeweiligen Fisch in einem Zeitfenster sicher bestimmt, dass dieser Fisch, hätte der Prüfling ihn gefangen, die Prozedur der Bestimmung garantiert lebend überlebt hätte. 

Sollte ich die Wette verlieren, zahl ich Dir 100 € auf die Hand.

Sollte ich die Wette gewinnen, gibst Du mir einen Kaffee aus. 


Haste Traute?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Koalabaer schrieb:
			
		

> Nö,nennt sich Eigenverantwortung.Funktioniert in großen Teilen dieser Welt.


Sogar in Teilen Deutschlands (weil ich sehe, dass Du aus Brandenburg kommst ;-))

Nur für viele (vor allem VDSF)Verbände ist das der Untergang des Abendlandes...........



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kommt Thomas mit der Kamera auch dazu und dann machen wir mal ein Experiment.


Und dann legen wir die Fische auch gleich noch den Prüfern selber und vor allem anwesenden Vereinsvorsitzenden  und langgedienten Anglern vor ;-)))


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ach ja - mir kommt der Zustand wie er heute ist sehr entgegen - sicherlich gäbe es da einiges zu verbessern - aber im Grunde ist es in meinem Sinne - und ich sehe die Prüfungspflicht nicht gefährdet, durch einige Stimmen in einem Forum Andersdenkender Forenbetreiber!



...jetzt noch ein Kaffee & dann werde ich fein schlafen, in dem Wissen, dass an "meine" Gewässer auch in den nä. Jahren nur geprüfte Angler kommen werden!

Gutes Nächtle!!!

Ernie


----------



## BERND2000 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wäre das toll, wenn sich so viele gut ausgebildete Angler finden ließen, um all die Neuen am Wasser über Wochen begleiten zu können.
Die müssten lediglich vernünftig sein, fast alle Angelarten kennen, besser betreiben, auch Gewässerkunde sollte mal eben locker rüberkommen, Gesetze sicher ein Hobby sein u.v.m.
Was Thomas fordert ist eben der ganz normale Angler, soll den neuen helfen.
Super, der wird dann min 35 Jahre Angelerfahrung, 25 Jahre in Gewässerbewirtschaftung und einen freundlichen Knall haben müssen das dann zu machen.
Genau solche Deppen sitzen halt in den Vorständen und haben kaum Zeit zum Angeln.
So wenigstens kenne ich viele Ausbilder.

Gott wie Weltfremd mir Thomas manchmal erscheint...
Klingt gut, aber...
Wo sollen die herkommen.
Würden die Ihre Freizeit so gestalten wollen ?
Würden so nicht die Lehrgangspreise unerschwinglich, um genug Ausbilder zu finden?

Scheint mir nur eine Alibiantwort zu sein, so etwas vorzuschlagen.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ernie, ich biete Dir hiermit offiziell eine Wette an.
> 
> Wir wohnen ja nicht weit auseinander und so ist es ja kein Problem, wenn wir uns bei der nächsten Sportfischerprüfung in unserer Nähe mal treffen.
> 
> ...



Hat mit Traue nix zu tun & ganz ehrlich - wenn Du das Spaß dran hast, dann mach´ es - es beweist nämlich den von mir geforderten Überholungsbedarf der Prüfung!

...und weil die Ausbildung schlecht ist fordert ihr nun *mit dem Argument* die Abschaffung der Ausbildung?

Sorry - aber das ist unlogisch!

Allenfalls eine Verbesserung fordere ich *mit dem Argument!*

...und dafür bin ich schon lange!

Ernie

PS:

Das letzte Mal wurde ich auf diesem Niveau in der Grundschule "herausgefordert"....was ich ulkig finde, was aber wirklich stimmt - der sagte auch zu mir: "du traust dich eh nicht"...und ging dann zur Hauptschule und ich habe den Kontakt zu ihm leider verloren....!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wäre das toll, wenn sich so viele gut ausgebildete Angler finden ließen, um all die Neuen am Wasser über Wochen begleiten zu können.
> Die müssten lediglich vernünftig sein, fast alle Angelarten kennen, besser betreiben, auch Gewässerkunde sollte mal eben locker rüberkommen, Gesetze sicher ein Hobby sein u.v.m.
> Was Thomas fordert ist eben der ganz normale Angler, soll den neuen helfen.
> Super, der wird dann min 35 Jahre Angelerfahrung, 25 Jahre in Gewässerbewirtschaftung und einen freundlichen Knall haben müssen das dann zu machen.
> ...


Wenn man die Leute verschleisst, um sinnlose theoretische Kurse zu geben, bleibt natürlich für die Praxis keiner übrig.

Angeln ist nicht so kompliziert.

Die notwendigen Grundzüge hatte mein 10-jähriger Neffe an einem Tag drin.

Inklusive dessen, wo und wie er sich zu über gewässerspezifische Regelungen informieren hat und sogar, wie er am besten um sinnlose Regelungen wie Rückwurfverbote rumkommt..

Und wo er an Fischbestimmungsbücher rankommt - und ich konnte ihm sogar in der Praxis den Unterschied zwischen Rotauge und Rotfeder zeigen.


----------



## Koalabaer (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...jetzt noch ein Kaffee & dann werde ich fein schlafen, in dem Wissen, dass an "meine" Gewässer auch in den nä. Jahren nur geprüfte Angler kommen werden!



was ist eigentlich,wenn bei euch mal ein Holländer oder Norweger auf der Matte steht.

angeln verboten. |kopfkrat


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Du kommst aus Brandenburg:
Im Osten wars Angeln geförderter "Volkssport"..

Ernie ist aus NRW, also wie ich ausm Westen.
Gewässer nicht für die Menschen, sondern für die Besitzer..

Da wird Angeln immer mehr nur was für eine begrenzte Zahl von den Besitzern am Gewässer Geduldeter..

Kultureller Unterschied, der unter anderm auch die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF so schwierig macht..

Gott sei Dank.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Diese Leute (Angler) die oftmals nicht wissen was sie da an der Angel haben findest Du oft genug auch bei denen *mit* Prüfung. Da gibt es genügend Threads auch hier im AB wo es heißt "Welcher Fisch ist das". Und was da z.T. für Antworten, von geprüften Anglern die es ja wohl genau wissen müssten, kommen sind z.T. doch recht abenteuerlich.
> 
> Worüber ich mich immer wieder aufrege, wenn der Fisch erstmal abgeschlagen wurde, ohne zu wissen, was es denn war - in dem Fall halte ich persönlich ein Zurücksetzen für das einzig Vertretbare (außer der Fisch war schwer verletzt) - darüber hinaus bezweifle ich auch, dass diese Postings *immer* von geprüften Anglern kommen - aber das ist nat. reine Spekulation meinerseits!
> 
> ...



Ach ja - warum sträubt ihr euch nur gegen ein gewisses Maß an "Zwangsbildung" für Angler - sie schadet niemand & man darf davon ausgehen, dass wenigstens ein Mindestmaß an Wissen zumindest mal vorhanden war!?

Ich finde das gut & will das so erhalten!


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich,wenn bei euch mal ein Holländer oder Norweger auf der Matte steht.
> 
> angeln verboten. |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Ich halte mich in deren Ländern auch an deren Gesetze - DAS erwarte ich von denen auch, wenn sie hier sind!

...finde das nicht zuviel verlangt - und gewisse Ausnahmeregelungen gibt es ja auch!

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kommst aus Brandenburg:
> Im Osten wars Angeln geförderter "Volkssport"..
> 
> Ernie ist aus NRW, also wie ich ausm Westen.
> ...



Ja, dass ist auch einer meiner Beweggründe - aber eben nur einer von vielen - warum sollen Hinz und Kunz dort angeln dürfen, wo ein kleiner Kreis von Menschen mit viel Herzblut, Mühe Arbeit UND GELD etwas erschaffen hat, wie ein besonders tolles Angelgewässer?

Ist hier nicht das Thema - aber mit den im Westen gewachsenen Strukturen wäre das mein Argument GEGEN einen Gewässerpool etc. - hat aber jetzt nix mit der Prüfung zu tun, wie ich finde!

Gewässerpools sind toll - klappen aber auch nur dort, wo alles mal staatlich "eingeebnet" wurde!

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> warum sträubt ihr euch nur gegen ein gewisses Maß an "Zwangsbildung" für Angler


Nicht gegen Bildung - gegen Zwangsprüfung!!
30 Stunden praktisch angeln gehen mit Ausbildern als Beispiel (wie gesagt, meinem 10-jährigen Neffen reichte ein Tag für das  notwendige)...

Da können dann die Vereine sogar noch Mehreinnahmen kreieren und zukünftige Mitglieder werben..

Und Deine geprüften Angler nützen Dir auch an Deinem tollen Gewässer nix ohne Kontrolle - deswegen wird nämlich Dein Gewässer gut sein und nicht wegen der sinnlosen Prüfungen, wenn du ehrlich bist

*Zudem musst Du an Dein Gewässer doch eh niemanden ohne Prüfung lassen* - aber warum deswegen von allen andern auch so eine sinnbefreite gesetzliche Prüfung verlangen?

Andere sind vielleicht froh, wenn sie ein bisschen Geld mit Ungeprüften machen können (wie in Brandenburg das bestens funktioniert mit Friedfischangeln  ohne Prüfung und nachweisbar (Monitoring Behörde) keine Nachteile bringt)..


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht gegen Bildung - gegen Zwangsprüfung!!
> 30 Stunden praktisch angeln gehen mit Ausbildern als Beispiel (wie gesagt, meinem 10-jährigen Neffen reichte ein Tag für das  notwendige)...
> 
> Da können dann die Vereine sogar noch Mehreinnahmen kreieren und zukünftige Mitglieder werben..
> ...



Nein, es ist gut, weil wenige viel dafür getan haben!-->hat aber nix mit der Prüfungspflicht zu tun!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> hat aber nix mit der prüfungspflicht zu tun!


danke!!!!


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht gegen Bildung - gegen Zwangsprüfung!!
> 30 Stunden praktisch angeln gehen mit Ausbildern als Beispiel (wie gesagt, meinem 10-jährigen Neffen reichte ein Tag für das  notwendige)...
> 
> ...und Du glaubst jemand macht die 30 Std. *OHNE ZWANG???*...jetzt wird´s aber unrealistisch.....Erweiterung der Zwangsprüfung um deutlich mehr Praxis befürworte ich aber ebenfalls!
> ...




ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> danke!!!!



öhm - es ging um die Qualität meines Hausgewässers - und das hat nix mit "geprüft" oder "ungeprüft" zu tun....!

Durch die Rechtslage & die Satzung sind dort aber NUR geprüfte Angler, das auch nur limitiert, was ich sehr begrüsse!

Aber:

Gerne!



E.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hat mit Traue nix zu tun & ganz ehrlich - wenn Du das Spaß dran hast, dann mach´ es - es beweist nämlich den von mir geforderten Überholungsbedarf der Prüfung!
> 
> ...und weil die Ausbildung schlecht ist fordert ihr nun *mit dem Argument* die Abschaffung der Ausbildung?
> 
> ...




Tut mir Leid, aber ich hab tierische Probleme damit, etwas absolut untaugliches zu präferieren, weil es nix anderes gibt.
Du und alle Gegner des Tourischeines berufen sich doch immer wieder auf den Sinn der heute abgelegten Prüfung. 

Sinnlos bleibt sinnlos, also weg damit.

Sollten sich der Gesetzgeber eines Tages durchringen, einen Ausbildungsstand zu fordern, der diesem Namen auch gerecht wird, werden die Karten völlig neu gemischt und die Diskussion auf ein vollkommen anderes Fachniveau verlagert.

Hatte ich ja auch schonmal zur Diskussion gestellt.

Das aber wird weder von den Verbänden, noch von den Vereinen und schon gar nicht von den Anglern unterstützt werden.


----------



## Koalabaer (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich halte mich in deren Ländern auch an deren Gesetze - DAS erwarte ich von denen auch, wenn sie hier sind!



Werden die sicher auch machen.Nur werden sie dir keine Prüfung zeigen können.

Trotzdem wäre ein angeln an ,,deinen''Gewässern möglich...weshalb machst du hier eine Ausnahme?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## acker (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Na ja , ohne eine ordentliche staatliche Prüfung würde ich einen Angelschein der durch 30 Praxisstunden in einem Verein erworben worden ist stark anzweifeln.
Das könnte ganz schnell nach hinten los gehen.
Die einen haben eine vorbildliche Ausbildung und andere hingegen laufen da so durch .
Das würde alles nur konfuser machen.
Eine gute einheitliche Prüfung innerhalb der BRD ist für mich wie schon beschrieben zielführender.
Wenn die Prüfung ein gewisses Maß an guter Ausbildung verlangt so werden auch die Kurse dementsprechend ausgelegt sein müssen.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Werden die sicher auch machen.Nur werden sie dir keine Prüfung zeigen können.
> 
> Trotzdem wäre ein angeln an ,,deinen''Gewässern möglich...weshalb machst du hier eine Ausnahme?
> 
> Gruß Jörg



...und warum müssen Diplomaten keine Knöllchen zahlen?

...kleiner Joke...!

Aber - es gibt durchaus Möglichkeiten, Ausnahmegenehmigungen in Deutschland zu erlangen, wenn der Nachweis einer dem Fischereischein gleichgestellten anglerischen "Ausbildung&Praxis" gelingt - vermutlich viel Bürokratie mit der Fischereibehörde - und ich kenne keinen Fall persönlich, in dem das mal einer gemacht hätte - und an mein Vereinsgewässer kämen sie damit auch nicht, weil wir keine "käuflichen" Gastangelkarten haben!-->members only !- mit laaaanger Warteliste.



E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es gibt viele vorgeschobene Gründe für die Befürworter einer Zwangsprüfung.

Abgesehen von Ausnahmen dürfte es für die meisten real aber die folgenden zwei Gründe sein:
1.:
Fisch- und Gewässerneid

2.:
Ich hab die Prüfung machen müssen, also müssen es die andern auch..

Wie gesagt, Anstand und Respekt vor Natur und Kreatur lernt man nicht in einem Theoriekurs- dafür sind Eltern verantwortlich.

Und eine praktisches Angeln unter Anleitung kann das ergänzen, aber nicht ersetzen.

Und die sinnlose jetzige Theorie******** ist nur ein Alibi zum Kohle machen ...

Nochmal:
*Auch ohne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung braucht kein Bewirtschafter jemanden ohne Prüfung ans Wasser lassen!!!*

Daher braucht man die eh nicht, weil das der Gewässerbewirtschafter alleine entscheiden kann, soll und darf.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nochmal:

Weil Wiederholungen gerade so populär sind

*Ich will die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung weiterhin* & halte sie für sinnvoll - mit guten Gründen s.o. und s. a.a.O. - gerne auch umfangreicher und im praktischen Teil intensiver!



E.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Leute verschleisst, um sinnlose theoretische Kurse zu geben, bleibt natürlich für die Praxis keiner übrig.
> 
> Angeln ist nicht so kompliziert.
> 
> ...


 
Na Hochachtung, Unterscheidung Rotauge und Rotfeder.
Geht es noch leichter?
Hast du auch die unterschiedlichen Bedürfnisse beider Arten angesprochen, ihre Auswirkungen auf die Gewässer, warum es Hybriden Rotauge/Brachsen gibt, aber fast nie Rotfeder/Brachsen.
Ich weiss was Du meinst, aber machst du das dann bitte auch mal mit 25 Jugendlichen gleichzeitig ?

Verdammt Angeln ist nicht so kompliziert ? #t

Mit der Einstellung sollte man das spielend schaffen, es zu vermitteln.
Mir kommen aber auch 30 h sehr wenig vor, viel mehr als etwas anzuschneiden ist kaum möglich.
Mir sagte mal einer bei einem Lehrgang, das ist ja fast mehr als in der Jagdtprüfung, ich denke ich konnte Ihn beruhigen, die Prüfung ist leichter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Hast du auch die unterschiedlichen Bedürfnisse beider Arten angesprochen, ihre Auswirkungen auf die Gewässer, warum es Hybriden Rotauge/Brachsen gibt, aber fast nie Rotfeder/Brachsen


Musst Du zum Angeln alles nicht wissen.
Nur ob Du entnehmen sollst oder darfst oder nicht.
Das andere ist Sache der Bewirtschafter..

Ein Angler muss nicht Biologie studieren, nur wissen ob, wann und unter welchen Umständen er welche Fische mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen muss.

Kann er einen Fisch nicht eindeutig bestimmen, MUSS er ihn eh zurücksetzen..

Kann er ihn eindeutig bestimmen, hat er sich an die Vorgaben des Bewirtschafters für diese Art zu halten.

Was soll daran kompliziert sein?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es gibt viele vorgeschobene Gründe für die Befürworter einer Zwangsprüfung.

Abgesehen von Ausnahmen dürfte es für die meisten real aber die folgenden zwei Gründe sein:
1.:
Fisch- und Gewässerneid

2.:
Ich hab die Prüfung machen müssen, also müssen es die andern auch..


----------



## Koalabaer (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> und an mein Vereinsgewässer kämen sie damit auch nicht, weil wir keine "käuflichen" Gastangelkarten haben!-->members only !- mit laaaanger Warteliste.



Langsam habe ich deine Einstellong zur Prüfung verstanden.Darum geht es dir garnicht!

Trotzdem sind in Brandenburg Angler Willkommen...die kommen da gerne...obwohl ich nun weiß,das beruht nicht auf Gegenseitigkeit.

Habe viel Spaß an deinem Gewässer.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *Ich will die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung weiterhin* & halte sie für sinnvoll - mit guten Gründen s.o. und s. a.a.O. - gerne auch umfangreicher und im praktischen Teil intensiver!
> 
> 
> 
> E.



Du hälst Sie für sinnvoll, weigerst Dich aber - aus sicher guten Gründen - auf meine Wette einzugehen.

Wenn Sie sinnvoll wäre, würdest Du locker gewinnen und könntest das auch hier im Board zur untermauerung Deiner Argumente benutzen.

Jaja, ich verstehe schon, Du möchtest die Ausbildung auf einer höheren Qualifikationsebene angesiedelt wissen.
Das aber macht den heutigen Standard kein bisschen sinnvoller.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Langsam habe ich deine Einstellong zur Prüfung verstanden.Darum geht es dir garnicht!
> 
> Trotzdem sind in Brandenburg Angler Willkommen...die kommen da gerne...obwohl ich nun weiß,das beruht nicht auf Gegenseitigkeit.
> 
> ...



Nein - da musst Du trennen - die Limitierung der Angler hat mit der Prüfung nix zu tun - wir limitieren ja auch die "geprüften"!

Ich finde jeder sollte über ein anglerisches Mindestwissen verfügen und ohne Zwang wären da noch mehr Stümper unterwegs, als jetzt schon mit Zwang und einer zu laschen Prüfung!

Unsere Satzung ist älter als ich und galt schon, als es die Mauer noch gab und gilt auch für "Wessis"!

Es wird niemand gezwungen sein Gewässer bei uns zu teilen - es sei denn, die Satzung würde dementsprechend geändert - aber wer sollte das wollen, der schon ein tolles Gewässer mitbewirtschaftet?

"Gewässerpools" gibt es hier nur wenige & die lange gewachsenen Strukturen kann man wegen Unterschiedlichkeit der Gewässer oft weder vergleichen - noch wird man diese Strukturen aufbrechen.....!

E. 

...und - die Bemerkung sei gestattet - der Westen hat wohl genug bezahlt, um zumindest moralisch dort mal angeln zu dürfen! *kleiner böser Witz mit wahrem Kern*.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hälst Sie für sinnvoll, weigerst Dich aber - aus sicher guten Gründen - auf meine Wette einzugehen.
> 
> Wenn Sie sinnvoll wäre, würdest Du locker gewinnen und könntest das auch hier im Board zur untermauerung Deiner Argumente benutzen.
> 
> ...



Komm´ mal aus Deinem KleinKinder-Provokationsniveau raus und lies meine Posts richtig - eine schlechte Prüfung ist in meinen Augen immernoch besser, als KEINE Prüfung und keine Wissensvermittlung!

Darüber, dass die vermittelten Inhalte fragwürdig sind und der Stoff aufgepeppt werden sollte - insbesonder die prakt. Ausbildung - kann und sollte man reden!

Aber ernsthaft zu fordern, lieber kein Wissen (zwangsweise) zu verlangen, als zumindest ein gewisses Basiswissen, welches evtl. in der heutigen Form unzureichend ist, dass erschliesst sich mir logisch NICHT!!! 

E.

PS:

Gute Nacht!

&...mein "guter Grund" Deine Wette nicht ernstzunehmen ist ja, dass Du damit etwas beweisen würdest, was ich selber auch glaube -->nämlich das die Prüfung in vielerlei Hinsicht "besser" werden könnte / sollte - also - gebe ich Dir blanko Recht und muss dafür keine Zeit verschwenden!


----------



## Koalabaer (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und - die Bemerkung sei gestattet - der Westen hat wohl genug bezahlt, um zumindest moralisch dort mal angeln zu dürfen! *kleiner böser Witz mit wahrem Kern*.



absolut bescheuerter Witz. |bigeyes

den werde ich in Zukunft nutzen,um ostwärts zu angeln.Den  Reparationszahlungen sei Dank.

Weshalb du aber Holländer&Norweger ohne Prüfung angeln läßt,wird dadurch nicht erklärt.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> absolut bescheuerter Witz. |bigeyes
> 
> den werde ich in Zukunft nutzen,um ostwärts zu angeln.Den  Reparationszahlungen sei Dank.
> 
> ...



...doch - *weil´s die Rechtslage hergeben würde* bei Nachweis einer vergleichbaren Qualifikation - aber - die Anerkennung steht im Ermessen der Fischereibehörde!

ICH lasse die nicht angeln, sondern unser Recht!

Ganz einfach!

E.


----------



## daci7 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Mal ein kleiner Schwung aus dem Alltag:

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir (Japaner) würde gerne hier angeln. Ahnung von der (biologischen) Materie hat er mit Sicherheit mehr als 99,9% aller Angler, immerhin hat er seinen Dr. in Biologie gemacht. Ahnung von den paar Regeln zu Schonzeiten zwar nicht, aber die kann man ja an einer Hand abzählen. So, und nun haben wir versucht für ihn in NRW eine Angelerlaubnis zu besorgen 

Tja ... theoretisch möglich, aber praktisch?! Pustekuchen. Man braucht einen Wisch der die theoretische und/oder praktische Erfahrung im Angeln bestätigt.

Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für Berlin.

Der Einfach heit halber gehen wir nun immer zu zweit angeln und er fischt halt mit meinen Ruten - Bürokratie sei Dank. Ein Hoch auf die Gastfreundschaft.

Achja zur Prüfung: Leider ist es nicht jedem vergönnt (nur) eine 40h Woche zu haben - in wissenschaftlichen Einrichtungen geht das meist eher in Richtung 60h+ -> Soviel zu den Kursen. Uns wurde übrigens daraufhin im Fischereiamt vorgeschlagen doch in Brandenburg die Prüfung zu machen, da dort kein Pflichtstunden verlangt würden. Nun bleibt das Problem, dass mein Kollege kein Deutsch spricht. vorgeschlagene Lösung: dann muss er die Prüfung mit einen Dolmetscher absolvieren. Privatpersonen ausgeschlossen (die könnten helfen) - kost ja auch nichts so ein Spaß.

Für dieses Jahr haben wir uns vorgenommen einfach einen Wisch mit  japanischen Schriftzeichen nach dem Motto "XXX kann angeln" mit nem  schönen bunten Phantasiestempel aufzusetzen und diesen dann dem Amt  vorzulegen - kann ja eh keiner lesen und die Bürokraten haben wieder mal  ihren Papierkram gekriegt. Ich bin gespannt. 

Oha, da fällt mir noch eine zweite Geschichte zu der Prüfung ein... ich bin als Stöpsel in NRW großgeworden - leider ohne jeglichen weiteren Angler in der Familie. Ich war schon immer wasseraffin, kein Wunder das ich irgendwann angeln wollte. Mein Vater ist also aufs Amt gelaufen um mal nachzuhorchen wie sowas geht - natürich nur mit jemandem mit bestandener Prüfung. Er hat sich also zur Prüfung angemeldet und ist auch dahin - hatte aber kein Lust/Zeit sich mit der Thematik zu beschäftigen und hat dem Prüfer einfach die Karten aufn Tisch gelegt und gesagt "Ich hab kein Interesse am Angeln, aber mein Kleiner darf nur wenn ich den Schein hab." Naja, das Ergebnis war ne bestandene Prüfung.
(Trotzdem bin ich zu 90% Schwarzangeln gewesen als Kind - konnte und wollte ja nicht immer den Vater mitschleppen.)

Mein Fazit daraus: So wie die Prüfung momentan besteht ist sie allein hinderlich und reine Bürokratie, das wissen anscheinend sogar manche Prüfer. 

PS: Ich glaube das Schreien nach einer Verschärfung (statt nach Abschaffung) von unsinnigen Regeln schaffen auch nur wir Deutschen, oder? =)

PPS: Ich war selbst lange Zeit von einer Prüfung überzeugt - bis ich gemerkt habe, dass es anscheinend überall sonst ohne auch funktioniert. Und das, ohne dass Horden messerschwingender, müllverbreitender Schonzeitenangler über die Gewässer herfallen. Keine Prüfung, klare Regeln, mehr Kontrollen - einfach und funktional. 
Warum welcher Fisch zu welcher Zeit welches Mindestmaß hat braucht der Angler nicht wissen - er kann eh nichts damit anfangen, er soll sich nur an die Schonzeiten und -maße zu halten. Warum welche Pflanze und/oder welcher Gewässertyp was zu bedeuten hat braucht er auch nicht wissen "Mach nichts kaputt und nimm deinen Müll mit". Welche Fischkrankheiten welche Auswirkungen haben braucht er nicht zu wissen "Wenn du tote Fische siehst: Tel. Nr. XYZ"
Leute die sich dafür interessieren eignen sich das eh selbst an, Leute die sich nicht dafür interessieren habens eh nach der Prüfung wieder vergessen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Schwung aus dem Alltag:
> 
> Ein Arbeitskollege von mir (Japaner) würde gerne hier angeln. Ahnung von der (biologischen) Materie hat er mit Sicherheit mehr als 99,9% aller Angler, immerhin hat er seinen Dr. in Biologie gemacht. Ahnung von den paar Regeln zu Schonzeiten zwar nicht, aber die kann man ja an einer Hand abzählen. So, und nun haben wir versucht für ihn in NRW eine Angelerlaubnis zu besorgen
> 
> ...


Sehr gute und anschauliche Beispiele!#6



daci7 schrieb:


> ...Mein Fazit daraus: So wie die Prüfung momentan besteht ist sie allein hinderlich und reine Bürokratie, das wissen anscheinend sogar manche Prüfer.
> 
> PS: Ich glaube das Schreien nach einer Verschärfung (statt nach Abschaffung) von unsinnigen Regeln schaffen auch nur wir Deutschen, oder? =)
> 
> ...



Des Pudels Kern, so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## ksmichel (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Zu diesem packenden Thema hat nun aber wirklich jeder seinen Standpunkt (= Horizont mit dem Radius 0) dargelegt. Alles ist gesagt, sogar von jedem. Und jeder ist selbstverständlich damit gescheitert, auch nur einen der "Anderen" zu überzeugen. |krach:

Hier gibts nur noch Polemik und weitere Vollzitate von Vorpostings zu erwarten. Unterhaltsam, aber leider etwa so seriös wie Stammtischparolen. 

Ist das jetzt noch Kunst oder kann das weg?

Gruß,
Ksmichel


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				daci7 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich glaube das Schreien nach einer Verschärfung (statt nach Abschaffung) von unsinnigen Regeln schaffen auch nur wir Deutschen, oder? =)
> 
> PPS: Ich war selbst lange Zeit von einer Prüfung überzeugt - bis ich gemerkt habe, dass es anscheinend überall sonst ohne auch funktioniert. Und das, ohne dass Horden messerschwingender, müllverbreitender Schonzeitenangler über die Gewässer herfallen. Keine Prüfung, klare Regeln, mehr Kontrollen - einfach und funktional.
> Warum welcher Fisch zu welcher Zeit welches Mindestmaß hat braucht der Angler nicht wissen - er kann eh nichts damit anfangen, er soll sich nur an die Schonzeiten und -maße zu halten. Warum welche Pflanze und/oder welcher Gewässertyp was zu bedeuten hat braucht er auch nicht wissen "Mach nichts kaputt und nimm deinen Müll mit". Welche Fischkrankheiten welche Auswirkungen haben braucht er nicht zu wissen "Wenn du tote Fische siehst: Tel. Nr. XYZ"
> *Leute die sich dafür interessieren eignen sich das eh selbst an, Leute die sich nicht dafür interessieren habens eh nach der Prüfung wieder vergessen*.


Bestens veranschaulicht!!!

Es gibt ja unendlich viele vorgelogene und vorgeschobene Gründe für die Befürworter einer Zwangsprüfung.

Abgesehen von Ausnahmen dürfte es für die meisten real aber die folgenden zwei Gründe sein:
1.:
Fisch- und Gewässerneid

2.:
Ich hab die Prüfung machen müssen, also müssen es die andern auch..


----------



## antonio (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



acker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nun, mein Kurs war alles andere als Sinnlos eher im Gegenteil.
> Menschen erziehen , ja so etwas macht ein Kurs natürlich auch nicht. Dieses sollte im Elternhaus geschehen aber,..... .
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Vom Filosofen Hegel:
Der germanische Geist ist der Geist der Freiheit..

Bei den vielen Zwangsprüfungsbefürwortern sind dann hier wohl eher Hunnen als Germanen unterwegs ;-))


----------



## BERND2000 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Musst Du zum Angeln alles nicht wissen.
> Nur ob Du entnehmen sollst oder darfst oder nicht.
> Das andere ist Sache der Bewirtschafter..
> 
> ...


 

Muß vielleicht nicht.
Sollte er aber, wenn er Gesetze und Reglungen verstehen möchte..
Ebenso braucht er das Wissen, wenn er in seinem Verein über Reglungen abstimmt, oder ein Amt übernimmt.

All das braucht ein reiner Angler natürlich nicht, wenn er alles was Bewirtschaftung angeht anderen überlässt, die machen dann auch das Regelwerk, gut möglich auch ohne die Angelei dort zu dulden.
Bei uns sind aber die Angler die Bewirtschafter.
Im Norden haben wir deshalb auch wahrscheinlich viel weniger Einschränkungen.
Da es meist gut läuft, greift auch keiner ein.
Läuft es weniger gut, wird die Freiheit auch weiter eingeschränkt.

Der Angler den Ihr fordert, würde ich auch nicht als Mitglied neben mir haben wollen, der ist lediglich als Gastangler zu gebrauchen.

Aber bitte, wenn ihr mehr Reglungen verlangt,


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also wenn man Gesetze und Regelungen verstehen soll und nicht nur befolgen, müsste aber viel Gesetzeswerk abgeschafft werden (und beileibe nicht nur beim Angeln - da schmeiss ich dann mal locker das Steuerrecht in die Runde..)..
Das ist alles, aber kein Grund für eine Zwangsprüfung..

Und welcher Prozentsatz der Vereinsangler hat denn nur ansatzweise Ahnung von der Bewirtschaftung (und hilft dann auch mit?? Siehe Arbeitstunden)?

Da stossen oft genug selbst Gewässerwarte schnell an ihre Grenzen, wie man am tonnenweisen Besatz von Satzkarpfen und Regenbognern auch an offenen Gewässern sieht.



> Ebenso braucht er das Wissen, wenn er in seinem Verein über Reglungen abstimmt


Das wäre wohl eher bei Bundestagswahlen wichtig als bei Angelvereinen...

Und selbst bei politischen Wahlen wird nicht zwangsgeprüft um wählen zu drüfen, obwohls da um das Wohl des ganzen Volkes und nicht nur um ein paar Fische geht...
Da reicht schlicht das erreichen des Wahlalters..




> Der Angler den Ihr fordert, würde ich auch nicht als Mitglied haben wollen, der ist lediglich als Gastangler zu gebrauchen.


Braucht doch niemand - das ist Sache der Vereine, wen sie aufnehmen unter welchen Bedingungen!!!

Dazu brauchts aber keine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung!!!

Das dürfen die Vereine ganz ohne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung, aufnehmen wen sie wollen!!

Die könnten sogar ne eigene Aufnahmeprüfung machen!!!!

Ganz ohne gesetzlichen Zwang!!


----------



## dpj_de (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vom Filosofen Hegel:
> Der germanische Geist ist der Geist der Freiheit..
> 
> Bei den vielen Zwangsprüfungsbefürwortern sind dann hier wohl eher Hunnen als Germanen unterwegs ;-))


 
Wow, welche ein Argument ....... 
es gibt Dinge, da werden wir wohl nie einer Meinung sein, ich frage mich nur, warum Du (und auch andere) mit einem missionarischen Eifer gegen eine bewährte Sache kämpfst. Ich bin für die Prüfung, da sie einem nicht nur den rechtlichen Rahmen für das Angeln bei bringt, sondern auch einiges über die Ökologie am Wasser - und das ist wichtig für das Verständnis vieler Regeln. Dass sich viele - geprüfte - Angeler nicht an die Regeln halten, ist nicht Schuld der Prüfung. - Ebenso wenige, wie die Fahrschule/der Führerscheinprüfer, nichts dafür kann, dass so viele Autofahrer sich nicht an Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen halten.
Jedes Argument von Dir gegen die Prüfung kann durch ein anderes Argument widerlegt werden - für dich vielleicht nicht stichthaltig, aber ebenso halte ich Deine Argumente gegen die Prüfung für nicht stichhaltig.  
die Prüfung stellt sicher, dass jeder Angler einmal ein Mindestmaß an Wissen sich angeeignet hat. - Es zu erhalten steht im Ermessen (und in der Pflicht) eines jeden Anglers. - Ohne Prüfung fällt diese Pflicht des anglerischen Grundwissens weg! - Die praktische Ausbildung am Gewässer sollte sinnvoller Weise die theoretische Ausbildung ergänzen - aber ehrlich, das kann kein Verein der Welt bei der Menge an Prüflingen leisten! - ein Angler kann nur wenige Leute ans Gewässer mitnehmen um sie auszubilden. Bei uns im Kurs waren 35 Leute - und es fanden 3 Kurse paralell statt - so viele Freiwillige wie da notwendig wären findest Du nicht.

Das obige Zitat ist mM ziemlich daneben, aber wenn Du Dich so sehr germansich siehst, bedenke, dass das auch Leute tun, mit denen Du sicher nichts am Hut hast. - Btw. dir ist schon bewußt, dass bei der Völkerwanderung (und auch danach) hier alles durcheinader gemischt worden ist und "echte" Germanen (wie sie Tatictus und andere beschrieben haben) hier sicher nicht mehr zu finden sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Wow, welche ein Argument .......



Dass das kein Argument sondern Provokation war, solltest Du aber gemerkt haben ;-)

Davon ab:
Die Prüfung stellt eben gar nix sicher - vor allem kein Mindestmaß an anglerisch relevantem Wissen - siehe Eingangsposting, was da "gelernt" und gewusst war nach 30 Pflichtstunden und Prüfung..
Da hätte 5 Stunden praktisches Angeln mit Anleitung mehr gebracht als dieser theoretische Unsinn..

Zudem ist es Sache des Bewirtschafters, wen er ans Wasser lässt - auch dazu brauchts keine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung..

Und vernünftige Kontrollen und harte Strafen brauchts gerade bei den geprüften, durch welche ja die große Mehrzhahl an Verstössen begangen wird..

Die bringt also weder den Fischen was, bringt den Vereinen nix und schadet dem Angeln nur, indem es überfrachetet wird mit Tierschutzscheiss und das dann genutzt wird um Angeln vollends unmöglich zu machen.

Es ist und bleibt daher schlicht dabei:
Es gibt viele vorgeschobene Gründe für die Befürworter einer Zwangsprüfung.

Abgesehen von Ausnahmen dürfte es für die meisten real aber die folgenden zwei Gründe sein:
1.:
Fisch- und Gewässerneid

2.:
Ich hab die Prüfung machen müssen, also müssen es die andern auch..


----------



## kati48268 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dpj_de schrieb:


> ...gegen eine bewährte Sache kämpfst...


Weil es in der Sicht vieler, keine bewährte Sache ist.


----------



## flasha (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich habe die Prüfung auch nur gemacht weil ich "musste. Den Vorbereitunskurs habe ich auch nur 1mal mitgemacht und gemerkt das es für mich "langweilig" ist da ich alles schon wusste/kannte. Das Wissen habe ich mir durch eigene Recherchen im Internet, durch meinen Vater oder durch eigene praktische Erfahrungen gesammelt. Mit der Zeit kam die "Routine" aber nicht erst nach bzw. durch die "Prüfung".

Ein sehr guter Freund von mir hat letztes Jahr auch die Prüfung gemacht. Ich habe es ihm schmackhaft gemacht und er startet quasi von 0. Vorher hatte er mit dem Thema Angeln nichts am Hut. Er hat die Prüfung mit bravour bestanden aber als wir am Wasser waren wurd es erst spannend. Da kamen Fragen über Fragen auf. 

Und was hat die Prüfung letztendlich gebracht? In meinen Augen nichts. Die wahre Prüfung steht ihm noch bevor wenn er seinen ersten Fisch drillt, ihn dann sachgemäß versorgen muss etc. . Aber sowas lernt man nur durch eigene Erfahrungen.


----------



## WK1956 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



flasha schrieb:


> Ich habe die Prüfung auch nur gemacht weil ich "musste. Den Vorbereitunskurs habe ich auch nur 1mal mitgemacht und gemerkt das es für mich "langweilig" ist da ich alles schon wusste/kannte. Das Wissen habe ich mir durch eigene Recherchen im Internet, durch meinen Vater oder durch eigene praktische Erfahrungen gesammelt. Mit der Zeit kam die "Routine" aber nicht erst nach bzw. durch die "Prüfung".
> 
> Ein sehr guter Freund von mir hat letztes Jahr auch die Prüfung gemacht. Ich habe es ihm schmackhaft gemacht und er startet quasi von 0. Vorher hatte er mit dem Thema Angeln nichts am Hut. Er hat die Prüfung mit bravour bestanden aber als wir am Wasser waren wurd es erst spannend. Da kamen Fragen über Fragen auf.
> 
> Und was hat die Prüfung letztendlich gebracht? In meinen Augen nichts. Die wahre Prüfung steht ihm noch bevor wenn er seinen ersten Fisch drillt, ihn dann sachgemäß versorgen muss etc. . Aber sowas lernt man nur durch eigene Erfahrungen.


 
hast du schon den Führerschein? Wenn nicht, kann ich dir versprechen das du dort genau dasselbe erleben wirst.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Komm´ mal aus Deinem KleinKinder-Provokationsniveau raus und lies meine Posts richtig - eine schlechte Prüfung ist in meinen Augen immernoch besser, als KEINE Prüfung und keine Wissensvermittlung!
> 
> Die erste wirkliche Provokation in unser beider Diskussion ist Dein obiger, erster Satz. Ich seh in der angebotenen Wette auch keine Provokation, sondern schlicht eine Möglichkeit, unser beider Argumente zu überprüfen.
> 
> ...





Ich verstehe einfach die Menschen nicht, die auf Prüfsiegel abfahren, selbst wenn sie vollkommen nutzlos sind. 
Ich sagte es bereits mehrmals. Sollte der Gesetzgeber sich zu einem  Prüfniveau durchringen, welches einen sauberen Ausbildungsstand  nachweist, würden die Karten neu gemischt und dann würde ich mich  definitiv Deiner Meinung anschließen. Doch das wird nicht geschehen.

Und ich möchte auch nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass die wirklichen Verbrechen an der Natur nicht von ungeprüften Anglern, und auch nicht durch die Ausübung der Angelfischerei speziell, begangen werden, sondern durch den Besatz der Vereine, oftmals genötigt durch die Erpressung von geprüften Anglern.


----------



## flasha (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> hast du schon den Führerschein? Wenn nicht, kann ich dir versprechen das du dort genau dasselbe erleben wirst.
> 
> Gruß Werner



Den habe ich leider auch vor 8 Jahren machen müssen.:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> hast du schon den Führerschein? Wenn nicht, kann ich dir versprechen das du dort genau dasselbe erleben wirst.
> 
> Gruß Werner




Wenn Du die Führerscheinprüfung auf das Niveau der Sportfischerprüfung runterbringst, kann ich Dir ganz andere Erlebnisse versprechen.

Im übrigen braucht man keinen Führerschein, um ein Kraftfahrzeug auf einer Privatstraße, einem Verkehrsübungsplatz oder dem eigenen Grundstück bewegen zu dürfen.

Angeln scheint ergo um ein Vielfaches gefährlicher zu sein, als Autofahren. Das beweise ja auch die Dutzenden von Angeltoten jedes Jahr.


----------



## kati48268 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Ich verstehe einfach die Menschen nicht, die auf Prüfsiegel abfahren, selbst wenn sie vollkommen nutzlos sind...


Das kann man ausweiten auf viele Regelungen, Gesetze, etc., auch über den Angelbereich hinaus.
Gutes Beispiel ist die Praxisgebühr: Wurde mit einem konkreten Ziel eingeführt. Vorab wurde festgelegt, Regelung wird nach Zeitraum X evaluiert; dabei kam dann raus: Ziel wird überhaupt nicht erreicht + 'Nebenwirkungen' sind völlig gegensätzlich, trotzdem bleibt so eine mistige Regelung bestehen.
Was einmal eingeführt wird, ist dann wie ein in Stein gemeißeltes Naturgesetz und wird als 'bewährt' verkauft.
Typisch Absurdistan halt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Typisch Absurdistan halt.




#6
Und wenn du dann den Begriffsstutzigen versuchst die Augen zu öffnen/auf die Sprünge zu helfen, kriegste unverschämte Antworten.....#q

Diese Leute haben es sich ja gewünscht und deshalb nicht besser verdient. 
Nur leider müssen alle die Suppe auslöffeln, die einige Wenige angerührt haben.


Ich bin hier weg. Das verkraftet mein Blutdruck nicht....|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dpj_de schrieb:


> [...] Ich bin für die Prüfung, da sie einem nicht nur den rechtlichen Rahmen für das Angeln bei bringt, sondern auch einiges über die Ökologie am Wasser - und das ist wichtig für das Verständnis vieler Regeln.


Im Prinzip bin ich ja auch der Meinung, dass es immer besser ist Regeln zu verstehen, da Leute die die Regeln verstehen meist einsichtiger handeln. Nun ist es leider in D so, dass 
1. in der Prüfung so viel Humbug erzählt wird wie an den meisten Anglerstammtischen nicht - da hatten wir schon zig Beispiele für im Board. "Mein Prüfer hat aber gesagt..."
und 2. die meisten Regeln an Gewässern einfach nicht auf einem nachvollziehbaren und logischen Sachverhalt beruhen, was die Einsichtigkeit von vornherein ausschließt.



dpj_de schrieb:


> Dass sich viele - geprüfte - Angeler nicht an die Regeln halten, ist nicht Schuld der Prüfung. - Ebenso wenige, wie die Fahrschule/der Führerscheinprüfer, nichts dafür kann, dass so viele Autofahrer sich nicht an Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen halten.


Das ist natürlich absolut wahr. Dass sich viele Leute nicht an die Regeln halten hat mMn eher etwas damit zu tun, dass diese in vielen Fällen unlogisch bzw. kleingärtnerisch erstellt wurden und einfach unübersichtlich sind und natürlich (und das ist wahrscheinlich der Hauptpunkt) nicht konsequent kontrolliert und geahndet wird.



dpj_de schrieb:


> Jedes Argument von Dir gegen die Prüfung kann durch ein anderes Argument widerlegt werden - für dich vielleicht nicht stichthaltig, aber ebenso halte ich Deine Argumente gegen die Prüfung für nicht stichhaltig.
> die Prüfung stellt sicher, dass jeder Angler einmal ein Mindestmaß an Wissen sich angeeignet hat. - Es zu erhalten steht im Ermessen (und in der Pflicht) eines jeden Anglers. - Ohne Prüfung fällt diese Pflicht des anglerischen Grundwissens weg!


Wenn ich mich am Wasser umschaue und gezielt andere Angler frage, dann sehe ich ja wie es um das anglerische Grundwissen steht ... Pustekuchen.
Wie ich schon sagte - die Menschen sind auf dem Weg mMn einfach nicht zu erreichen. Die Intention Angler mit einem Grundwissen auszustatte ist natürlich löblich, funktinoiert aber meines Erachtens so nicht.



dpj_de schrieb:


> - Die praktische Ausbildung am Gewässer sollte sinnvoller Weise die theoretische Ausbildung ergänzen - aber ehrlich, das kann kein Verein der Welt bei der Menge an Prüflingen leisten!  ein Angler kann nur wenige Leute ans Gewässer mitnehmen um sie auszubilden. Bei uns im Kurs waren 35 Leute - und es fanden 3 Kurse paralell statt - so viele Freiwillige wie da notwendig wären findest Du nicht.


Naja, nur mal so rumgsponnen ...
Was wäre denn, wenn man statt der Prüfung, der ja teilweise 30 Pflichtstunden vorausgehen, einfach die Vereine interessanter gestaltet? sagen wir die 30 Pflichtstunden werden von 4 Leuten getragen, das sind dann (mit Vor- und Nachbereitung + Papierkram etc) bestimmt 150 Arbeitsstunden die da (meist ehrenamtlich) reinfließen. Statt dessen einfach einen vernünftigen Internetauftritt + Facebookacount hingezaubert und 4x im Jahr "betreutes Angeln mit Gewässerkunde" über diese Pattformen anbieten. Der Effekt wäre, dass man mehr Leuten das Angeln und auch das "Drumherum" näher bringen könnte. Dazu kommt noch, dass man eben wirklich interessierte Leute da hat und nicht igendwelche Schulbankdrücker, die halt nur da sind weil sie müssen (Wie zb. mein Vater in meinem Beispiel).
Wenn man nun der Meinung ist, dass eben nur geprüfte Angler in den Verein aufgenommen werden sollten kann man ja immernoch vorraussetzen, dass man mind. einmal bei einem solchen Testangeln dabei war ... die Möglichkeiten den Regelwald (sinn- oder unsinnig) Vereinsintern zu erweitern sind riesig - aber damit muss man ja nicht das komplette Land belasten.


dpj_de schrieb:


> Das obige Zitat ist mM ziemlich daneben, aber wenn Du Dich so sehr germansich siehst, bedenke, dass das auch Leute tun, mit denen Du sicher nichts am Hut hast. - Btw. dir ist schon bewußt, dass bei der Völkerwanderung (und auch danach) hier alles durcheinader gemischt worden ist und "echte" Germanen (wie sie Tatictus und andere beschrieben haben) hier sicher nicht mehr zu finden sind.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Naja, nur mal so rumgsponnen ...
> Was wäre denn, wenn man statt der Prüfung, der ja teilweise 30 Pflichtstunden vorausgehen, einfach die Vereine interessanter gestaltet?




Auch das hat mehrere Haken. 

Zum einen ist es flächendecken für Deutschland gar nicht darzustellen, weil Du bei uns z.B. kaum einen Verein findest, der noch Mitglieder aufnimmt.

Und wenn Du einen Verein findest, dann möchte der sicher und berechtigterweise, dass Du Mitglied wirst. 

Dann bist Du schonmal bei mehreren hundert Euro Aufnahme plus Vereinsbeitrag.

Dabei willst Du vielleicht nur am Forellenpuff angeln oder dich gelegentlich an den Rhein oder ein Tageskartengewässer setzen, hast gar keinen Bock auf Vereinsgedönse.



Wenn ein vom Angeln völlig unbedarfter Mensch angeln will, dann muss er zwangsläufig lernen, oder er fängt nix, oder am Rhein nur Grundeln.

Das was man über die Prüfung lernt, und was wirklich unbedingt notwendig zum Angeln ist, passt auf ein Faltblatt.

Damit ist der *wesentliche* Informationsgehalt genauso übermittelt, wie über die Prüfung.

Den Rest muss sich *jeder* irgendwie selbst aneignen.


----------



## daci7 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch das hat mehrere Haken.
> 
> Zum einen ist es flächendecken für Deutschland gar nicht darzustellen, weil Du bei uns z.B. kaum einen Verein findest, der noch Mitglieder aufnimmt.
> 
> ...



Na, das war nur ein Vorschlag für einen Prüfungsersatz der mMn mehr bringen würde. Damit wäre das was die Prüfung momentan abdecken *soll* (aber bei weitem nicht tut) eben geboten - Leute die sich interessieren können sich von Leuten die es wissen Informationen übers Angeln und Gewässerbiologie holen.
Die Vereinsmeierei kann man schlecht abschaffen - das ist ja "des Deutschen liebstes Hobby"


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hab mir mal willkürlich die Fragen zur Anglerprüfung 2012 in Bayern rausgesucht. Bayern ohne besonderen Grund, wurde in Google als erstes angezeigt.

http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/Download/fragen_fischerpruefung_2012_Haupt.pdf

Gehen wir die Fragen mal durch und überlegen, welche überhaupt für einen ganz normalen Angler und die Ausübung der Angelfischerei von wirklicher Bedeutung sind.

1.) Fischkunde.

Von Bedeutung ist die Frage 4. Den Rest muss man nicht wissen.

2.) Gewässerkunde

Keine Frage ist von Bedeutung

3.) Schutz und Pflege von Gewässern

Frage 35

4.) Fanggeräte, Fischereiliche Praxis......

Frage 45

5.) Einschlägige rechtsvorschriften.......

Frage 57/58/59/60


7 von 60 Fragen betreffen die Ausübung der Angelfischerei und sollten jedem, der eine Angel auswirft, bekannt sein. Wobei man selbst da bei einigen Fragen noch streiten kann, ob sie zur Vermeidung von Schäden am Gewässern oder den Fischen nötig sind, oder nur zum Schutz vor eigener Strafe bei Übertretung.



Der ungeprüfte kennt diese 7 Fragen nicht, bzw. weiß diese nicht zu beantworten. Welchen Schaden kann er damit anrichten? 

Oder, wo liegt der signifikante Wissensvorsprung eines frisch geprüften Anglers?


----------



## Marcus_mck (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also so ganz kann ich euch nicht Beipflichten. Da ich mich nach jahren Fischerei im Ausland endlich dazu durchgerungen hatte die Prüfung in zu machen (komme aus Bayern), kann man das so pauschal nicht für unnütz erklären.

Von knapp 40 man im Kurs waren ca. 20 absolute Neulinge.
Hier muss man wirklich von vorne Anfangen. Auch wenn ich mich hier und da mal etwas gelangweilt habe da ich einfach schon zu lange der Angelei fröhne waren hier und da doch sehr interessante Sachen dabei. Hier muss ich dem Bezirksfischerei Verein Erding ein Komplement machen. Der Kurs war sehr gut gemacht und wurde von Dozenten interessant geleitet die Aktiv Fischen.
Hier wurden nicht nur der vorgeschriebene Stoff gelehrt sondern auch Erfahrungen der Dozenten in Fangmethoden und Sinn und Unsinn mancher Gesetzte Diskutiert (ein Thema das Abknüppeln aller Fische über dem Schonmas). Klar kann man über Sinn und Unsinn mancher Fragen in der Prüfung Streiten, aber so mancher hatte vorher gar keine Ahnung und für die war es schon gut es wenigstens mal gehört zu haben. 
Ich finde diese Prüfung schon Sinnvoll den alle Praktischen Erfahrungen macht man eh am Gewässer oder lernt von denn anderen Anglern aber eine theoretische Basis kann sie vermitteln. Noch dazu wenn man sich überlegt das der eine oder andere nie einen Rapfen oder eine Barbe sieht weil er nur am Vereinsgewässer fischt  Was er davon behält ist eine andere Sache  Die die ihr Hobby lieben werden immer wieder dazu lernen wer nur Sonntags schönwetter Angler ist wird sicher eben nicht soviel dazulernen da die Bereitschaft fehlt.

Natürlich habt ihr recht wenn ihr die Vorgeschrieben Stunden bemängelt, aber auch hier waren Tolle Vortäge und Diskussionen die von mir aus noch ein paar Stunden länger hätten sein können. Die waren so interessant und informativ das ich da bis spät in die Nacht hätte mitreden können.


----------



## kati48268 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Marcus, es geht ja nicht um interessant oder uninteressant.
Sondern um Zwang und dem Sinn dahinter.

Ich kann mich auch mit Katzenhaltern lange unterhalten, weil ich 2 habe und mich alles drumherum interessiert, aber ich werde nicht verpflichtet dazu eine Prüfung zu machen.
Das, was ich zwingend gesetzl. beachten muss, schreibt mir das Tierschutzgesetz vor, und das kann/sollte/muss ich mir selbst erarbeiten.

Und nun denk noch mal 'nen Tick weiter an Karnickelhalter, die ihre Viecher (wie Angler) auch schlachten,... #c


----------



## Marcus_mck (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Marcus, es geht ja nicht um interessant oder uninteressant.
> Sondern um Zwang und dem Sinn dahinter.
> 
> Ich kann mich auch mit Katzenhaltern lange unterhalten, weil ich 2 habe und mich alles drumherum interessiert, aber ich werde nicht verpflichtet dazu eine Prüfung zu machen.
> ...



Sicher hast du zu einem Teil recht. Das Problem ist nur das wenn du zwar sagst Kurs ja Prüfung nein, dann hast du den Effeckt das sich die Leute reinsetzen und auf Durchzug schalten. Lerneffeckt bei vielen dann 0,0 (natürlich nicht alle)!
Und nur die wenigsten haben soviel interesse und Lust sich das Tierschutzgesetz privat reinzuziehen oder siehst du das anderst ?



Bei der Sache mit den Kaninchenzüchtern hast du recht, wer schlachtet sollte wissen was er tut. Auch hier wäre ein Unterweisung nach Vorbild der Angler Pflicht (Thema ohne erlernten Kiehmenschnitt keine Prüfung).


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Deswegen eben gerade kein Theoriekurs und keine sinnlose Theórieprüfung.
Die Vereine/Verbände sollen Mitangelkurse anbieten, wo sie nach 10 - 30 Stunden ein Zertifikat ausstellen könnten, dass das anglerische Grundwissen vermittelt wurde.

Für alles rund um Bewirtschaftung können sie ja Zusatzkurse für Interessierte anbieten, die dann wirklich auch fundiert sein können.

Das könnte man sogar bundesweit gleich machen, nicht wie jetzt mit zig unterschiedlichen Prüfungen (von denen ja nicht eine real wirklich was bringt für Angler).

Und das freiwillig für die, die mehr als nur mal angeln gehen wollen am Puff oder nur ein/zweimal am Jahr..

Das könnte für die Vereine und für das Angeln reine Werbeveranstaltungen werden.

Wir zeigen in der Praxis, wie man sich am Wasser verhält.

Wir sind gegen unsinnige Restriktionen....

Wir leben vernünftigen Schutz vor und theoretisieren nicht bloss drüber..

Und, und, und...........



Man kann natürlich auch weitermachen wie bisher die Verbände:
Angler sind gefährlich fürs Gewässer..

Angler gehören in möglichst großer Zahl vom Gewässer ausgeschlossen...

Angler gehören strengstens reglementiert...


Das werden dann wie heute schon die Tierschützer gerne aufnehmen um das Verbot des Angelns weiter voran voran zu treiben. Das ist es nämlich, was am Ende der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung steht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Möglicherweise fänden sich sogar genug motivierte Freiwillige für begleitetes Angeln,


Wer nur einmal miterlebt hat, wie dankbar Leute (Jugendliche, aber auch und gerade Jungangler älteren Semesters) sind, wenn man die nach der sinnlosen Prüfung mal mitnimmt zum angeln und denen zeigt, was wirklich wichtig ist (siehe auch Eingangsposting), der wird das sicher unterschreiben..

Ich mache das immer gerne, wenn ich Zeit habe oder auch wenn ich beim blinkern unterwegs frisch geprüfte und deswegen total hilflose Neuangler treffe..

Es ist zum einen erschreckend, was da in den Kursen für Unfug erzählt wird (beim zurücksetzen eines 15cm-Barsches: die haben doch beim Kurs gesagt, ich muss alle Fische mitnehmen (nicht in Bayern, in B-W!!)) und dass die Aspiranten NULL Ahnung von der Praxis haben.

Vernünftiges montieren und Knoten so, dass Fische nicht abreissen, ist eben nunmal wichtiger (auch und gerade für Tier- und Artenschutzanhänger) als Schuppen zählen zur Fischbestimmung..

Und Freude am Angeln wichtiger als Paragraphen lernen..

Den Satz " ich wusste ja gar nicht, ob ich das gesetzlich so darf" hört man von frisch Geprüften auch öfter.

Scheinbar wird in vielen Kursen mehr Angst vor Rechtsfolgen als Freude am Angeln gelehrt..

Die elementarsten anglerischen Dinge aus der anglerischen Praxis werden nicht gelehrt oder nur in freiwilligen Kursen über den eigentlichen Prüfungskurs hinaus. 

So wissen die zwar, dass es Durchlauf- und Feststellposen gibt, aber nicht warum man welche wo und wann einsetzt...

Das Gleiche bei Kunstködern - man lernt kennt verschiedene beim Kurs kennen...

Einsatzbereiche, Hakenlösen bei Drillingen, Austausch von Drillingen gegen Einzelhaken etc.: 
Alles Fehlanzeige und große Augen beim frisch geprüften Angler, wenn man denen das in der Praxis mal zeigt..

Und die haben zwar alle Tierschutzparagraphen im Kopp, gucken aber wie Oma beim Punkkonzert, wenn man einen Fisch, den man nicht mitnehmen will schon im Wasser abhakt statt ihn zu keschern (man soll doch jeden  größeren Fisch keschern..)..

Und am witzigsten wirds dann bei der Fischbestimmung....
"Die sehen in echt ja ganz anders aus als auf Fotos und in Videos...!
und:
"Ja, die haben uns viele Fotos gezeigt und auch wie viele Schuppen der auf der Seitenlinie hat..
Aber wenn ich den schon im Wasser abhake, wie soll ich da die Schuppen zählen?"

*Wie gesagt, große Freude und Dankbarkeit der frisch geprüften Angler ist definitiv garantiert, wenn die das Angeln auch mal praktisch gezeigt kriegen* (die dürften aber dank Prüfung und laut Verbandsmeinung dann eh auch ohne praktische Erfahrung überall angeln, die kennen sich ja aus.... ).......


----------



## WK1956 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ihr müßt schon lauter scheixx Kurse bei euch haben, ihr tut mir echt leid.

Zum Glück ist das nicht überall so scheixxe wie bei euch.

Ich erlebe zum Glück jedes Jahr, das es auch anders geht.

Allerdings ist noch nirgens ein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und auch bei uns müssen Neulinge noch viel lernen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Deine Aussage glaube ich keinem altgedienten Angler. 
Das können nur die Kursbesucher bewerten, was ihnen das wirklich gebracht hat....
Oder man siehts als Angler am Wasser, wenn man sieht, dass die armen Kerle eben nix gelehrt bekommen haben als sinnlosen Theoriekram ....


PS:
Aktuell, weils passt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240423

Baden-Württemberg, 30 Pflichtstunden, kein Kommentar...


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich war damals gerade 12 Jahre alt.Durch einen Kumpel ab in den nächsten Verein.
Frage des Vorsitzenden in die Runde: Jemand was dagegen das Schüler Jörg bei uns Mitglied wird.Nö!

Gebrubbel aus den hinteren Reihen...gibste einen aus.#g

Beitrag bezahlt und schon konnte es losgehen.Wer wollte konnte sich als Anfänger natürlich Ratschläge holen.Auf Wunsch wurde hier allen geholfen.

So einfach war damals angeln. #6

Eigenverantwortung traute man selbst so jungen Dachsen zu.

Macht man selbst heute noch.Zwar in vielen BL nicht bei so elementaren Fragen wie zb.angeln.

Bei so easy Sachen wie dem Straßenverkehr dürfen selbst diese hier als Fußgänger oder Radfahrer ohne Prüfung mitmachen: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...FoqB4gSL9-2tAw&sqi=2&ved=0CGsQ9QEwBQ&dur=2810


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ist ja auch nur Straßenverkehr....

Und sind ja nur kleine Kinder...

Aber ne Prüfung, die man bestehen kann, wen man in der Realität nach 30 Pflichtstunden kein Rotauge erkennen kann, die braucht Deutschland ja unbedingt..
#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## WK1956 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deine Aussage glaube ich keinem altgedienten Angler.


 
Deinen Aussagen zu diesem Thema glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr.

Nur soviel, ich habe praktisch täglich Kontakt mit Angelanfängern und kann durchaus beurteilen ob ihnen die Kurse was gebracht haben oder nicht.


----------



## hardy (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Oberangler Thomas,

Bei euch scheint es ja im Lehrgang ausschließlich um die Fischerkennung zu gehen. Auch haben sich im Norden der Republik die ganzen blöden Ausbilder gesammelt. Schon dein kleiner Neffe hat an einem Angeltag das Angeln gelernt. Natürlich auch die ganzen gesetzlichen Grundlagen wie Wasserrecht, Fischereirecht, relevante Paragrafen aus dem Strafrecht, Tierschutz, Naturschutzrecht und noch ein paar andere Dinge, die man so als Angler wissen soll. Über Gewässerbewirtschaftung habt ihr sicher auch beim Angeln geredet und der Kleine hat genickt ...

Lieber Thomas!

Mit dem in Sachsen erworbenen Fischereischein kann man Nebenerwerbsfischer werden, also nicht nur popeliger Fischefänger. Da schreibt es der Gesetzgeber vor, was man zu tun und zu lassen hat, nicht die Mods des AB und Basta!
Muss mal bei der Fischereibehörde nachfragen ob euer FS überhaupt bei eurer miesen Ausbildung in Sachsen anerkannt wird; wenn nicht, könnte ich deinen Groll ja ein klein wenig verstehen ...

und noch ein Sprichwort:
Getret´ner Quark wird breit, nicht stark!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Weils passt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240423

Baden-Württemberg, 30 Pflichtstunden, kein Kommentar...

Ihr könnt aber auch weiter die Realität ignorieren oder euch zurecht biegen...

Nach meinem Modell ohne Prüfung hätte der Fisch nicht entnommen werden dürfen, da nicht eindeutig erkannt.

Da der Kollege jedoch nach heutigem Standard geprüft wurde, wird der nicht erkannte Fisch halt erstmal waidgerecht abgeknüppelt.

Und das, wo doch die Befürworter der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung immer wieder anführen, es würde um Tier- und Artenschutz gehen und nicht geprüfte würden ja die Fische nicht erkennen!!!!

Nochmal:
Hier gehts um ein Rotauge, nicht um Lachs und Meerforelle!!

Ich hab schon immer behauptet, das lernt man nur in der Praxis und nicht in nem Theoriekurs.

Und wurde wieder mal bestätigt...

Wäre der nur einmal mit gewesen mit nem efahrenen Angler, hätte er wohl zumindest das Rotauge erkannt.

So ist er fachgerecht theoretisch geprüft und kann halt real in der Praxis kein Rotauge erkennen.....................


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



hardy schrieb:


> Muss mal bei der Fischereibehörde nachfragen ob euer FS überhaupt bei eurer miesen Ausbildung in Sachsen anerkannt wird; wenn nicht, könnte ich deinen Groll ja ein klein wenig verstehen ...



Für mich Brandenburger(ohne Ausbildungspflicht)ist es kein Problem die Sachsenmarke zu erwerben. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## WK1956 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

pick du dir nur immer die Einzelfälle raus, die dir in den Kram passen. 

Schon komisch das die Unfallzahlen bei Fahranfängern höher sind und das trotz eben abgelegter theoretischer und *praktischer* Prüfung.

Thomas, du betrachtest alles was auch nur im Entferntesten mit dem bösen Verband zu tun hat nicht mehr nur einseitig, sondern du betrachtest es gar nicht mehr.

Verband = Böse!

alles Andere zählt für euch gar nicht .
Wenn jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat, kann das gar nicht sein, weil es nicht sein darf.

Verband = Böse!

So ist eine Diskussion vollkommen sinnlos und von euch wohl auch gar nicht gewollt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es geht hier nicht um den Verband.
Es geht um die nachgewiesen sinnlose Prüfung und die in der Mehrzahl sinnlosen Kurse.
Kann ich oft betrachten, bundeslandübergreifend, da ich ja durch den Job hier auch deutschlandweit unterwegs bin..

Eine Prüfung macht keinen Angler..

Angler wird man durch die Praxis und nix anderes..

Und daher muss die zigfach nachgewiesen sinnlose gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung weg und ersetzt werden durch eine gute - auch gerne von den Verbänden zu tragende - freiwillige praktische Ausbildung am Wasser.

Dass gerade Du als Gerätehhändler nicht froh drum wärst, dadurch auch mehr Kunden zu kriegen und evtl. tolle Kurse anbieten zu können, kann ich mir ja kaum vorstellen.

Oder verdienst Du etwa jetzt schon Geld mit den Kursen zur gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung?


----------



## WK1956 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um den Verband.
> Es geht um die nachgewiesen sinnlose Prüfung und die in der Mehrzahl sinnlosen Kurse.
> Kann ich oft betrachten, bundeslandübergreifend, da ich ja durch den Job hier auch deutschlandweit unterwegs bin..


 
ich sehe das völlig anders und halte die Prüfung inklusive der Lehrgänge für durchaus wichtig und sinnvoll. Wobei ich über keine bundesweite Erfahrung verfüge und deshalb nur über die Ausbildung in meiner Umgebung urteile. Hier sehe ich das aber absolut positiv.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine Prüfung macht keinen Angler..


 
aber auch keinen Autofahrer



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler wird man durch die Praxis und nix anderes..


 
Richtig, nach bestandener Prüfung.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und daher muss die zigfach nachgewiesen sinnlose gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung weg und ersetzt werden durch eine gute - auch gerne von den Verbänden zu tragende - freiwillige praktische Ausbildung am Wasser.


 
Quatsch!
Nachgewiesen ist überhaupt nichts, das behauptet ihr nur immer wieder.
Und freiwillig funktioniert bei uns gar nix, das ist nachgewiesen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass gerade Du als Gerätehhändler nicht froh drum wärst, dadurch auch mehr Kunden zu kriegen und evtl. tolle Kurse anbieten zu können, kann ich mir ja kaum vorstellen.


 
Ach weist du, um meinen Kundenzulauf brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen, da komm ich schon zurecht.
Und tolle Kurse biete ich auch trotz der Fischerprüfung an.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder verdienst Du etwa jetzt schon Geld mit den Kursen zur gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung?


 
Nein, Vorbereitungskurse zur Fischerprüfung sind nicht mein Ding, die überlasse ich unseren Vereinen, die haben die besseren Möglichkeiten und machen ihre Sache sehr gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Quatsch!
> Nachgewiesen ist überhaupt nichts, das behauptet ihr nur immer wieder.
> Und freiwillig funktioniert bei uns gar nix, das ist nachgewiesen.


Naja, wer bei den vielen Beispielen (gerade wenns um Fischerkennung geht) auch hier um Forum - abgesehen von den ja schon explizit rausgesuchten  - das immer noch nicht als nachgewiesen ansieht, dem kann man nun wirklich nicht mehr helfen.

Wobei das bei Dir sicherlich am eingegrenzten Blickfeld liegen dürfte, wie Du ja selber zugibst.


> Wobei ich über keine bundesweite Erfahrung verfüge und deshalb nur über die Ausbildung in meiner Umgebung urteile. Hier sehe ich das aber absolut positiv.


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Rein interessehalber: in Teilen der neuen BL wurden die Vorbereitungskurse erst nach der Wende eingeführt.Vorher ging es wie geschildert auch ohne.

Gab es das im Westen schon immer?Wenn nicht,was war der Grund der Einführung?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ist hier offtopic,. kannst du gerne ein eigenes Thema dazu aufmachen..
Hier haste erste Infos und Kontakte:
*Schein und Prüfung - Geschichte und Alternativen* 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weils passt:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240423
> 
> Baden-Württemberg, 30 Pflichtstunden, kein Kommentar...
> ...


 
Puh, die erfahrenen Angler sind oft kaum besser.
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/24-karausche.html
Kaum ein Fisch ist eine Karausche, oder..?
Eure erfahrenen Angler können nur das vermitteln was sie selbst wissen.
Ob, sie es aber auch erkären können ?
Mit Grundwissen kann ein Neuling zumindestens Dummschwätzer erkennen und sich einen erfahrenden Begleiter suchen.
Denn der hilft Ihm durch seine Erfahrung, sicherlich zum Erfolg.
Das Grundwissen hilft Ihm vieleicht auch mal seinen Begleiter zu überflügeln.
Weil erst Wissen+Erfahrung+Versuch den Meister machen.
Ein Anfänger wird immer Anfänger bleiben, egal ob nun mit oder ohne Prüfung.
Einmal wenigstens, in seiner Laufbahn als Angler, sollte er aber mehr als nur Durchschnittswissen erhalten.


Nach keinem Model hätte er den Fisch entnehmen dürfen, wenn er nicht bestimmen kann, was es ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Sieshte!!
Was ich immer sage:
Das Argument, dass eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung etwas für die Fischerkennung bringt, ist damit widerlegt..

Wenn Du meinst, dass das nicht mal erfahrene geprüfte oder ungeprüfte Angler können, was soll da eine gesetzliche Prüfung bringen?

Ausser wie hier den Nachweis, dass man da alles mögliche lernt, nur nicht Fische erkennen...

Was ja aber eines der Hauptargumente der Zwangsprüfungsbefürworter ist..


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieshte!!
> Was ich immer sage:
> Das Argument, dass eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung etwas für die Fischerkennung bringt, ist damit widerlegt..
> 
> ...


 
Es wiederlegt aber auch, das der einfache Angler es vermitteln kann.
Denn das ist der Bereich, in dem sich Angler neben der Gerätekunde noch am besten auskennen.
Das aber wären dann die Bereiche, die praktisch gelehrt werden könnten.
Ob nun aber ein Stipper, auch Hochsee oder geichzeitig Raubfischangler ist ?

Was ihr mit der Forderung nach Abschaffung dieser angeblich zu leichten Prüfung erreicht, ist lediglich Verwirrung stiften.
Seit Ihr erfolgreich, wird sie sicherlich ausgeweitet und amtlich durchgeführt werden. 

Dann sicherlich deutlich theoretischer, mit Schwerpunkten in Gewässerökologie, Tierschutz, Fischbestimmung, Gesätze.
Denn das ist von öffendlichen Interesse, 
das Vermitteln der Geräte und Fangtechniken lediglich da, wo Gesetze diese einschränken
Teilweise ist es längst so, das das Aufweichen solcher Regeln schon Folgen zeigen.
Nicht alle Prüfungen, werden mehr bundesweit anerkannt.
NRW macht den Prüfungsort z.B am Wohnort (Bezirk) fest, so das Ihre Bürger nicht aufgeweichte Bestimmungen nutzen können.
Einige Bundesländer fördern die Umgehung durch Urlaubsscheine, oder freuen sich der vielen Leute die da, für eine Prüfung anreisen und für ein Wochenende sehr viel Geld zahlen.(Busreisen)
Dumm nur, das die dann zu Hause keiner anerkennen will, weil man so seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Allen die gegen die zu leichte Prüfung wettern, werden vielleicht recht haben, aber nur eine von beiden Richtungen unterstützen.
Die recht leichte heutige Prüfung, ist es meiner Meinung wert erhalten zu bleiben.
Alles was sonst kommen könnte, ist lediglich ungewiss.

 Das ist wie bei einem Gewässer, es besteht immer ein Risiko wenn man es, mit Bereicherungen, aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt.
Fast nie, erreicht man das was man erwartet.



.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Kein Angler muss was von Gewässerökologie verstehen!!
Er angelt, nimmt dabei die zugelassenen Fische mit und setzt die anderen wieder zurück.

Der Rest (welche Fische wie besetzt, geschont werden oder zur Entnahme zugelassen) muss der Bewirtschafter machen.

Tierschutz ist nur relevant beim töten der Fische, ansonsten steht im gesamten TSG nix von Angeln (und das darf nicht praktiosch geleht werden, da für Lehrzwecke das töten von Wirbeltieren eine Extragenehmigung vorschreibt (das steht nämlich im TSG)) ..

Fischbestimmung funktioniert nachgewiesen eh nicht im Theoriekurs/prüfung ;-))

An Gesetze muss sich jeder eh eigenverantwortlich halten...

Was also willst Du einem der angeln will, in einem Theoriekurs bitte sinnvolles beibringen, was er nicht schon als ganz normaler Bürger eh EIGENVERANTWORTLICH machen MUSS??

Wie wäre es statt dessen mit:
*Bessere Kontrollen, härtere Strafen und Neulinge mitnehmen ans Wasser??*

Oder wollen das die geprüften Angler nicht, weil sie selber dann auch besser kontrolliert werden würden und sie ihre eigenen Schandtaten nicht mehr so gut verheimlichen könnten?

Wie gesagt, dazu stehe ich weiterhin:
Es gibt viele vorgeschobene Gründe für die Befürworter einer Zwangsprüfung.

Abgesehen von Ausnahmen dürfte es für die meisten real aber die folgenden zwei Gründe sein:
1.:
Fisch- und Gewässerneid

2.:
Ich hab die Prüfung machen müssen, also müssen es die andern auch..


----------



## WK1956 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wer bei den vielen Beispielen (gerade wenns um Fischerkennung geht) auch hier um Forum - abgesehen von den ja schon explizit rausgesuchten - das immer noch nicht als nachgewiesen ansieht, dem kann man nun wirklich nicht mehr helfen.


 
Das hat aber weder etwas mit der Prüfung, noch mit den Vorbereitungskursen zutun.
Ich angle jetzt seid über 40 Jahren und trau mir schon zu, die meisten der bei uns (bayrisch Schwaben) heimischen Arten bestimmen zu können, auch Kleinfische und relativ seltene Arten. Allerdings gibt es immer wiedermal Fische, bei denen ich auch ins Grübeln komme. Meist handelt es sich dabei um Weisfische wie Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brachse oder Giebel und Karausche. Da habe ich immer mal wieder Fische gefangen die ich nicht immer eindeutig zuordnen konnte.
Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Angler? Oder liegt es daran das ich nie die Fischerprüfung gemacht habe?




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei das bei Dir sicherlich am eingegrenzten Blickfeld liegen dürfte, wie Du ja selber zugibst.


 
Verdreh mir bitte nicht meine Aussagen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Siehe oben, ein Posting über Deinem...
Und da Du aus Bayern bist, siehe auch nochmal Ralles Posting bezüglich der bayerischen Prüfung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3613416&postcount=658



> 7 von 60 Fragen betreffen die Ausübung der Angelfischerei und sollten jedem, der eine Angel auswirft, bekannt sein. Wobei man selbst da bei einigen Fragen noch streiten kann, ob sie zur Vermeidung von Schäden am Gewässern oder den Fischen nötig sind, oder nur zum Schutz vor eigener Strafe bei Übertretung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WK1956 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Angler muss was von Gewässerökologie verstehen!!


 
da bin ich völlig anderer Meinung, jeder Angler sollte, ja muß auch etwas von Gewässerökologie verstehen.

Und damit hat es sich für mich hier erledigt.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Angler muss was von Gewässerökologie verstehen!!
> Er angelt, nimmt dabei die zugelassenen Fische mit und setzt die anderen wieder zurück.


 
Genau da liegt der Knackpunkt.
Warum habe ich nun schon oft beschrieben.
*Warum meinst Du Thomas, ein Angler brauche es nicht. ?*

Aber noch einmal.
Die Vereine stellen oft den Bewirtschafter.
Jeder Angler eines Vereines übt über sein Simmrecht auch Einfluß auf den Besatz aus.
Auch möglich, er wird bestimmt den Besatz durchzuführen und zu planen.
Was er am Wasser macht, kann er nur verstehen wenn er wenigstens da Grundwissen erlangt hat.(Futtermengen, Entnahme)
Immer aber bleibt er Mitbewirtschafter

Ganz nebenbei wird er aber auch besser fangen, wenn er die Gewässer etwas versteht.

nun bin ich gespannt..
Fehlbewirtschaftung ist ja das was Ihr den geprüften Anglern oft nachsagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> da bin ich völlig anderer Meinung, jeder Angler sollte, ja muß auch etwas von Gewässerökologie verstehen.


Aus welchem Grund denn?
Er lässt Fische frei oder nimmt sie mit - sein einziger Berührungspunkt mit der Gewässerökologie,.

Und muss sich dabei an die Vorgaben halten des Bewirtschafters.

Warum und was genau MUSS ein Angler von Gewässerökologie verstehen?

Nicht mal beim Autoführerschein musst Du vorher ne Mechatronikerlehre machen - und da gehts um Menschenleben, nicht um Fische..

Also bleibt doch da mal aufm Teppich...



> Fehlbewirtschaftung ist ja das was Ihr den geprüften Anglern oft nachsagt.


Ne, den Bewirtschaftern.

Für die sollte der Gesetzgeber auch ne strenge Lehre/Prüfung vorschreiben und notfalls aus Vereinshand nehmen, wenn die das nicht hinkriegen.

Die Gewässer sind zu wertvoll, um sie Amateuren zum bewirtschaften zu überlassen..

Das hat aber nix mit Angeln oder Anglern zu tun, sondern eben mit bewirtschaften und Bewirtschaftern..


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund denn?
> Er lässt Fische frei oder nimmt sie mit - sein einziger Berührungspunkt mit der Gewässerökologie,.
> 
> Und muss sich dabei an die Vorgaben halten des Bewirtschafters.
> ...


 
Da du ja den Bewirtschafter immer extra nennst, wiedersprichst du den Gegebenheiten vieler Regionen.
Klingt dann für mich, 
der nur solche durch Vereine bewirtschaftete Gwässer kennt, 
wie ein Aufruf den Vereinen Ihre Rechte zu entziehen.

Du must schon verstehen das wir solche Angler nicht gebrauchen können, solche reinen Angler sind lediglich Forellenteich tauglich, oder Geldquelle, aber nicht als Mitpächter bei der Bewirtschaftung zu gebrauchen.
Aber Ich gebe euch recht, für so etwas braucht es keine Prüfung.

Realisiere aber bitte auch, das Angler oft mehr machen als nur angeln, wenn es bei Euch anders ist, reicht da sicherlich lediglich Euer Handzettel.
Aber, wundert Euch nicht wenn Ihr immer mehr eingeschränkt werdet und Euch der Zugang zu vielen Bereichen verwehrt wird.
Denn genau solche reinen Angler haben die Umweltverbände im Blick, mit recht wie ich finde.

Trotz dem braucht auch ein reiner Angler Verständniss der Gewässerökologie, wenn er sich freiwillig beschränken soll.
Macht er es nicht, wird es für vorgeschrieben.
Futtermengenbegrenzung, Brutgebiete u.s.w


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Ich angle jetzt seid über 40 Jahren und trau mir schon zu, die meisten der bei uns (bayrisch Schwaben) heimischen Arten bestimmen zu können, auch Kleinfische und relativ seltene Arten. Allerdings gibt es immer wiedermal Fische, bei denen ich auch ins Grübeln komme. Meist handelt es sich dabei um Weisfische wie Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brachse oder Giebel und Karausche.



Ich denke mal du meinst die Hybriden?Da wird es wirklich schwer bis unmöglich.
Und nun kommst du an die Niedersächsische Küste.
Also wieder eine neue Prüfung...oder reicht die Eigenverantwortung?



> Oder liegt es daran das ich nie die Fischerprüfung gemacht habe?



und warum dann für andere fordern. #c



Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So, nochmal überarbeitet das Ganze..
@ Bernd:
Dann müsst ihr in den Vereinen eben eine extra Aufnahmeprüfung in Gewässerökologie machen, ganz einfach!!

Dazu braucht es aber eben trotzdem KEINE GESETZLICHE Zwangsprüfung fürs Angeln als solches!!

Weil das  eben weit übers Angeln rausgeht, was du da anführst. .

Real sind in beiden Verbänden zusammen (wegen Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften vor allem im VDSF) wahrscheinlich so um die 500.000 Menschen über ihre Vereine zwangsorganisiert.

Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn die Vereine/Verbände von denen eine Gewässerbewirtschaftungsprüfung verlangen und diese durchführen.

Warum aber der Rest der über 1 Mio. Angler, die nicht in Vereinen sind, und die insgesamt 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen zu einer  sinnlosen, nichts bringenden gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung verdonnert werden, dafür ist das Interesse der Vereine an gewässerökologisch ausgebildeten Leuten kein Grund - gerade weil die meisten nicht in Vereinen sind!!!

Wenn die Vereine eine solche Ökologieprüfung wegen Bewirtschaftung wollen, müssen sie eben ihre Leute für ihre Vereine dafür ausbilden und prüfen..

Aber sie sollen auch die Millionen normaler Angler in Ruhe lassen, die eben nur angeln wollen - unabhängig davon, wer die Gewässer bewirtschaftet.



> Denn genau solche reinen Angler haben die Umweltverbände im Blick, mit recht wie ich finde.


Ich glaube viel eher, dass die die Verbände und Vereine im Blick haben,  die viel mehr an den Gewässern kaputt machen, als es ein Angler je kann...

Und solange Verbände und Vereine auch gerade in offene Gewässer massenweise Zuchtkarpfen statt dafür geeignetere zurückgezüchtete Wildkarpfen besetzen oder tonnenweise Regenbogner, sollten die gaaaanz vorsichtig sein mit allem, was mit Ökologie zu tun hat...

Und sich nicht wundern, wenn sie mal ihre Gewässer weggenommen bekommen wegen Unfähigkeit zur sinnvollen Bewirtschaftung - Aber auch das liegt dann eben nicht an einer fehlenden gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung zum Angeln, denn die haben ja alle in den Vereinen..


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> jene, die glauben sich schon auszukennen.




Das sind in der Tat, oft harte Nüsse.

Da leben dann Refos selbstverstädlich im warmen Teich.
Vermehren sich die Karpfen selbstständig.
Und Fische stehen unbegrenzt zur Verfügung, die fängt nur keiner.

Oft sitzen da auch welche, die meinen es sei sinnlos, so einen Kurs mit zu machen...
Ich selbst halte nichts vom Zwang, aber sie kommen wieder.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und solange Verbände und Vereine auch gerade in offene Gewässer massenweise Zuchtkarpfen statt dafür geeignetere zurückgezüchtete Wildkarpfen besetzen oder tonnenweise Regenbogner, sollten die gaaaanz vorsichtig sein mit allem, was mit Ökologie zu tun hat...
> 
> Und sich nicht wundern, wenn sie mal ihre Gewässer weggenommen bekommen wegen Unfähigkeit zur sinnvollen Bewirtschaftung - Aber auch das liegt dann eben nicht an einer fehlenden gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung zum Angeln, denn die haben ja alle in den Vereinen..


 

mal ne Frage zu meinem Verständnis:

offene Gewässer =  freie Gewässer?
In welche davon werden Karpfen / Rebo von Vereinen/ Verbänden gesetzt? Oder ist meine "Gewässerübersetzung" falsch?
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Offene Gewässer sind nach meiner Ansicht alle Fließgewässer und Stillgewässer mit Zu- und Abfluss - ist aber keine feststehende Definition, nur meine persönliche.

Vielleicht wäre die Unterscheidung in natürliche/naturnahe Gewässer und andere sinnvoller..

In kleineren abgeschlossenen Gewässern muss man nach meiner Ansicht kein großes Bohei machen, das kann nach Anglerwünschen zum Ausfangen besetzt werden - auch mit Zuchtkarpfen, Regenbognern, Stören, Schwarzbarschen, Süßwasserlachsen und was weiss ich alles..

Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen:
Wenn ein Bewirtschafter in natürlichen Gewässern besetzen muss, macht er schon irgendwas was falsch.

Falsche Entnahmemengen/Fenster/Schonzeiten/Schonmaße etc. .

Oder keine dem Gewässer entsprechende Arten fördern, die sich dort ausreichend vermehren können z. B. ..

Ist aber eine andere Diskussion!!
Das Argument Bewirtschaftung/Gewässerökologie hat Bernd hier als Argument für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung reingebracht.

Und ich habe da eben die Argumente gebracht, die das aus meiner Sicht widerlegen, dass da eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler bei der Gewässerbewirtschaftung irgendwas verbessern könnte...


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Thomas
Nachvollziehbarer Gedanke, denn ich so persöhnlich nicht gut finde.
Nö, wir brauchen auch keine extra Prüfung der Bewirtschaftung.
Denn genau das, bilden wir ja auch aus.
Selbst eine andere Form der Bewirtschaftung wirst Du in Niedersachsen kaum finden, also ein Pflichtfach.
(Mir fällt nichts ein, lediglich die Flußunterläufe, mit den geschützten Wanderfischen )

Deshalb, würde so eine abgespeckte Form nur Sinn ergeben, wenn da mit, der Fischereischein erlangt werden könnte.
Da wir aber weder die Fischereischein Pflicht kennen und auch nur wenige Freie Gewässer haben, gäbe es nur Sinn, um in anderen Bundesländern zu angeln.
(Immer vorausgesetzt die Allgemeinheit betrachtet es für unwichtig so etwas beim ausüben der Fischerei nicht zu kennen und es findet sich jemand der diese Lehrgänge ausrichtet.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nochmal:
Was bringt eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler??
Wenn ihr eh schon eure Leute dafür ausbildet, wie Du sagst..

Könnt ihr doch auch gerne, die Leute die in euren Verein wollen!!

Aber eben nicht damit zigtausende andere mit so einem Unfug  malträtieren, die nicht in Vereine wollen und keinerlei Interesse daran haben und als normale Angler (und eben nicht Vereinsmensch/Bewirtschaftungsinteressierter) auch keines haben müssen??

Und auch du schaust eben nicht über den Tellerrand und kriegst nicht mit, was da alles läuft in Deutschland und ausserhalb der paar Hanseln in den Vereinen...

Gerade in den Naturschutzverbänden stehen ja nicht die Angler in der Kritik wegen dem Angeln!!

Sondern die Vereine und Verbände wegen einer nicht ökologischen Bewirtschaftung!!!!

Auch deswegen unterscheide ich ja zwischen organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern und normalen Anglern, die nur angeln wollen und deswegen nix ökologisch kaputt machen können - sie müssen sich ja an die Regeln der Bewirtschafter halten..

Denn von den organisierten droht die wirkliche, reale Gefahr, wegen der falschen Bewirtschaftung ihrer Gewässer durch ihre Vereine/Verbände.

Nicht von den Anglern oder dem Angeln geht die Gefahr aus!!

Un es geht eben auch  nicht nur um Niedersachsen - es geht ums Angeln in ganz Deutschland, was da Vereine und Verbände aufs Spiel setzen!

Ums Angeln!

Nicht ums Gewässer bewirtschaften!!

Und dazu braucht es eben keinerlei gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler, das schadet dann sogar..

PS:
Ich entschuldige mich hiermit ausdrücklich bei den vielen Vereinen, die hervorragend ihre Gewässer bewirtschaften (zu sehen z. B. daran, dass die praktisch keinen Regelbesatz brauchen, keine Rebos und Zuchtkarpfen in natürliche Gewässer bringen etc.,  weil sie ihre Gewässer im Griff haben) und die sich evtl. über einen Kamm geschert fühlen.
Ihr seid ausdrücklich nicht gemeint!!!


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Was bringt eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler??
> Wenn ihr eh schon eure Leute dafür ausbildet, wie Du sagst..
> 
> ...


 
Es stimmt Niedersachsen mag ein Extrembeispiel sein.
Aber so ungewöhnlich ist es sicher auch nicht.
In fremdbewirtschafteten Gewässern kann es auch ohne gehen.
(Regeln und Strafen ersetzen dann Eigenverantwortung) 
Oder viele große Seen, die durch die Fischerei bewirtschaftet werden.
Die Meere die eigendlich nur genutzt werden.

Spätestens in S.H wird es dann spannend ! 
Die Interessen der Bewirtschafter und Freien Angler treffen da dann, bei den Wanderfischen aufeinander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Spätestens in S.H wird es dann spannend !
> Die Interessen der Bewirtschafter und Freien Angler treffen da dann, bei den Wanderfischen aufeinander.


Und Du meinst die sind in SH blöder als die Dänen und die Schweden, die das problemlos ohne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung hinkriegen??

Abgesehen davon, dass bei den Wanderfischen Klimaveränderung, Wasserbauwerke, Raubbau durch Berufsfischer, nicht geeignete Laichgewässer etc. eine wesentlich größere Rolle spielen, als alle Angler zusammen - organisierte und normale..-

Um Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, Schonbezirke, Entnahmemengen entsprechend sinnvoll und zieführend einzurichten, braucht es keinerlei gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung - nur den Willen und vernünftige Kontrollen und harte Strafen!

Auch das ist also kein Argument für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung als Zugangsvoraussetzung zum Angeln!

Und darum gehts hier!


----------



## WK1956 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Jörg,



Koalabaer schrieb:


> und warum dann für andere fordern. #c


 
weil ich es für richtig und notwendig halte!

Ich hab zwar nie die Fischerprüfung gemacht, war aber Leiter eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs zur Fischerprüfung und bin staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher, mit den entsprechenden Prüfungen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> weil ich es für richtig und notwendig halte!



Nur wen zum Henker, sollte das interessieren???|kopfkrat

Solche Leute, die ihre Ansicht für wichtiger als die der Anderen halten, beschneiden kontinuierlich sämtliche Freiheiten mit ihrem Unsinn!


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Du meinst die sind in SH blöder als die Dänen und die Schweden, die das problemlos ohne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung hinkriegen??
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass bei den Wanderfischen Klimaveränderung, Wasserbauwerke, Raubbau durch Berufsfischer, nicht geeignete Laichgewässer etc. eine wesentlich größere Rolle spielen, als alle Angler zusammen - organisierte und normale..-
> 
> ...


 
Nein Thomas, darum ging es mir hier nicht.
Aber auch dort ist ein Teil Bewirtschafter (auch dieser Arten) und ein Teil nicht.
Ob nun beide Gruppen die Prüfung benötigen ist Meinungssache.
Sicherlich aber die, die auch bewirtschaften.

Ich bin raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Sicherlich aber die, die auch bewirtschaften.


Hab nie was anderes behauptet - im Gegenteil!!!!

Die müssten in meinen Augen eine richtige Lehre/Studium machen und strengstens geprüft werden..

Denn die angeln ja nicht (nur), sondern die erlassen an ihren Gewässern die Regeln für die Angler und sind für eine ökologische Bewirtschaftung verantwortlich - und die sind deswegen im Fokus der Naturschützer, nicht die normalen Angler, die nur angeln!!!!

Und können daher im Gegensatz zu Anglern richtig was kaputt machen, wenn sie nicht wissen, was sie da bei der Bewirtschaftung tun..

Da sind wir uns doch total einig.

Nur ist das immer noch kein Grund, eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung als Zulassung zum ganz normalen Angeln zu fordern.

Und darüber diskutieren wir hier ja, das ist das Thema des Threads, wie sinnlos diese Prüfung in der Praxis ist............

Die Verantwortung des Anglers hört bei der Befolgung der Regeln auf, die von den Bewirtschaftern aufgestellt werden - daher müssten die Bewirtschafter strengtens geprüft werden, nicht die Angler!!!!

Für Angler reicht immer noch Ralles Vorschlag, wenn man schon meinen würde, die prüfen zu müssen... ;-)).


----------



## WK1956 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur wen zum Henker, sollte das interessieren???|kopfkrat


 
dich nicht, war eine Antwort auf eine Frage, nur leider aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
Aber so arbeitet ihr hier ja.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Solche Leute, die ihre Ansicht für wichtiger als die der Anderen halten, beschneiden kontinuierlich sämtliche Freiheiten mit ihrem Unsinn!


 
genau wie ihr!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> dich nicht, war eine Antwort auf eine Frage, nur leider aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
> Aber so arbeitet ihr hier ja.



Neneneee..kann man ja lesen.
Ich arbeite auch nicht hier.



WK1956 schrieb:


> genau wie ihr!



Wir nicht und ich schon zweimal nicht!
Bin immer für Freiheiten anstatt Regularien!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Macht bitte euren Stress privat aus.

Hier gings doch bis jetzt gut mit Argumenten (danke Bernd, auch wenn wir nicht gleicher Meinung sind)..

Wenn WK1956 dann als Argument anführt, dass das so sein muss, weil ers so will, ist das für mich weder Argument noch Diskussionsgrundlage und sollte auch für sonst niemanden Grund sein, hier rumzustressen.


----------



## WK1956 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn WK1956 dann als Argument anführt, dass das so sein muss, weil ers so will, ist das für mich weder Argument noch Diskussionsgrundlage und sollte auch für sonst niemanden Grund sein, hier rumzustressen.


 

verdreh hier nicht zum wiederholten Mal meine Aussagen!

Die Frage war, warum ich für die Fischerprüfung bin, meine Antwortet war, das ich die Prüfung für richtig und notwendig halte. Das hat eine völlig andere Bedeutung wie deine Aussage "das es so sein muß,weil er es so will".

Aussagen verdrehen, ist etwas dass du sehr gut kannst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> das ich die Prüfung für richtig und notwendig halte.



Das ist genausowenig ein Argument.

Ich halte auch die Abschaffung der Verbände für richtig und notwendig.

Das ist aber kein Argument, das ist ein persönlicher Wunsch/Wille/Ansicht, den ich dann mit entsprechenden Argumenten erst untermauere.....

Und nichts anderes ist das bei Dir in der Diskussion hier.
Und damit genug mit dem Offtopic hier jetzt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



hardy schrieb:


> Natürlich auch die ganzen gesetzlichen Grundlagen wie Wasserrecht, Fischereirecht, relevante Paragrafen aus dem Strafrecht, Tierschutz, Naturschutzrecht und noch ein paar andere Dinge, die man so als Angler wissen soll.





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Genau da liegt der Knackpunkt.
> Warum habe ich nun schon oft beschrieben.
> *Warum meinst Du Thomas, ein Angler brauche es nicht. ?*
> 
> ...





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Realisiere aber bitte auch, das Angler oft mehr machen als nur angeln, wenn es bei Euch anders ist, reicht da sicherlich lediglich Euer Handzettel.




Leute, Ihr vergleicht immer wieder Äpfel mit Birnen.

Es geht um die Prüfung.

Man kann einen ungeprüften Angler, der zum ersten mal ans Wasser geht, nicht mit einem erfahrenen Angler vergleichen.

Man kann auch einen frisch geprüften Angler nicht mit einem erfahrenen vergleichen.

Man kann nur und ausschließlich den frisch geprüften mit dem frisch beginnenden ungeprüften vergleichen.


*Beide* erfüllen die Ansprüche, die hier die Prüfungsbefürworter fordern in keinster Weise.

*Beide *müsse erst durch Praxis lernen.

Und bei *beiden* gibt es keinen pauschalen, signifikanten Unterschied.


Und *kein* frisch geprüfter Angler hat soviel Prüfungsahnung von Gewässerökologie, Gewässerbewirtschaftung oder sonstigem Kram, dass er ein Stimmrecht fachlich ausfüllen kann. Der wird erst mal angeln, genau wie der ungeprüfte. Und genauso blöde aus der Wäsche kucken.

Und *kein* Angler *muss* mehr wissen, als zum Fang und zur richtigen Behandlung des Fanges notwendig ist. 
Es wäre zwar wünschenswert, aber die Beispiele sind Legion, dass sich geprüfte Angler in der großen Masse kaum mit mehr beschäftigen.

Ihr lebt hier einen Glaubenskrieg ohne jeglichen sachlichen und objektiven Bezug.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So isses - fürs Angeln gesetzlich zwangsgeprüft zu werden, ist nachgewiesen sinnlos und kann jeder am Wasser selber mitbekommen - die Beispiele hier sind zwar nur Beispiele, aber sicher aussagekräftig genug. Und (fast) jeder kennt sowas wohl auch aus eigener Anschauung und eigenem Erlrben..

Und das ist eben in der Praxis zigfach bewiesen..

Daran ändern auch die lobenswerten Ausnahmen von guten Kursen wenig, die es leider viel zu selten gibt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daran ändern auch die lobenswerten Ausnahmen von guten Kursen wenig, die es leider viel zu selten gibt.



Und genau bei diesen guten Kursen macht eine Prüfung noch weniger Sinn.

Denn die Qualität des Lehrgangs hat keinen Bezug zur Simplizität der Prüfungsfragen.

Ein Teilnehmer eines guten Lehrgangs wird die Prüfungsfragen im Wachkoma beantworten können. 

Ergo wird der hochinteressierte Lehrgangsteilnehmer die Prüfung genauso bestehen, wie der mit temporärem Halbwissen gespeiste Vandale.

Beide sind aber nach der Prüfung gleichgestellt, weil eben nicht das Wissen entscheidet, sondern der Besitz eines Stück Papiers. 

Der ungeprüfte, der sich aber für Natur und Umwelt interessiert hat, oder der aus dem Ausland kommend und schon seit 20 Jahren angelnde Gast, muss leider draußen bleiben.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #6
> Und wenn du dann den Begriffsstutzigen versuchst die Augen zu öffnen/auf die Sprünge zu helfen, kriegste unverschämte Antworten.....#q
> 
> Diese Leute haben es sich ja gewünscht und deshalb nicht besser verdient.
> ...



Ich schätze Dich und Deine Beiträge ja sehr - aber Menschen mit einer anderen Meinung als "Begriffsstutzige" zu titulieren, dass zeugt nicht gerade von hohem Niveau!

Es geht hier um MEINUNGEN - und ich respektiere andere Meinungen, sofern sie zumindest subjektiv begründet werden können - aber deswegen muss ich sie ja nicht auch teilen!

Jedoch finde ich es ein wenig vermessen, wie Du Andersdenkende einstufst - wenn ich mir die Anmerkung mal erlauben darf.

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und genau bei diesen guten Kursen macht eine Prüfung noch weniger Sinn.
> 
> Denn die Qualität des Lehrgangs hat keinen Bezug zur Simplizität der Prüfungsfragen.
> 
> ...



Deswegen bin ich ja gegen die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung - für gute freiwillige Kurse kann man ja trotzdem sein ;-))


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

...und ich wiederhole mich nochmal gerne - 

Wie auch bei der allg. Schulpflicht begrüsse ich es, wenn durch staatlichen bzw. gesetzlichen Zwang Angler vor dem Angeln erstmal (bei der Schulpflicht halt einfach mal JEDERMANN) dazu gezwungen werden, sich ein theoretisches (gerne auch mehr praktisches!) *MINDESTWISSEN* anzueignen, dass sie sicher nicht zum tollen Angler macht, aber immerhin einen Grundstein legt, auf dem sich aufbauen läßt!...wie bei der Schulpflicht - der eine hört nach 10 Jahren auf und übt einen praktischen Beruf aus - der andere macht seinen Prof. Dr. usw. - und jeder fing auch dabei mal mit dem gleichen staatlich verordneten & zwangsweise eingepaukten Grundstock an!

Was jeder dann daraus anschließend macht, DASS variiert halt - je nach Lust & Intellekt & den individuellen "Möglichkeiten"!

Dabei *kann man sicherlich* über die "Qualität" der vermittelten Inhalte in den Kursen, oder den Prüfungsstoff an sich trefflich streiten - *aber wenn diese so mies sind, dann sollte man die Inhalte verbessern und nicht etwa die Prüfung abschaffen!*

Einfach so Leute ans Wasser zu lassen, die von NIX aber auch GARNIX ne Ahnung haben missfällt mir!

Das auch jeder Frischgeprüfte dann erstmal anfängt, "echtes" Angelwissen zu sammeln, wenn er angelt ist klar und normal!

Aber - einen zwangsweisen Grundstock finde ich aus meinen hier drin schon oft genannten Argumenten richtig & wichtig!

Das kann und darf jeder natürlich anders sehen, aber ich freue mich über jedes Bundesland, dass an der Zwangsprüfung auch weiterhin festhält!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Das kann und darf jeder natürlich anders sehen, aber ich freue mich über jedes Bundesland, dass an der Zwangsprüfung auch weiterhin festhält!


Schulpflicht ist das eine - da lernt man fürs menschliche Leben..

Angeln ist total unkompliziert - ausser der Gesetze.

Und dann finde ich es besser unsinnige Gesetze zu verbessern oder abschaffen, als damit für eine Zwangsprüfung zu argumentieren..

Gott sei Dank sehen das ja auch immer mehr Gesetzgeber so und in immer mehr Bundesländern wird das immer mehr aufgeweicht..

Nicht immer muss die Welt am teutschen (Un)Wesen genesen, alles bis ins kleinste reguliert zu haben - Gott sei Dank setzt sich der Gedanke an Eigenverantwortung auch in vielen deutschen Bundesländern beim Angeln so langsam aber stetig durch..


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schulpflicht ist das eine - da lernt man fürs menschliche Leben..
> 
> Angeln ist total unkompliziert - ausser der Gesetze.
> 
> ...



...ich bin auch für Eigenverantwortung - in Sachen Angeln traue ich Eigenverantwortung aber *NUR* jemand zu, der einen Mindestwissensstand hat - dafür sorgt in meinen Augen eine Zwangsprüfung schonmal als "Grundstein", um loszulegen und sich den Rest an Wissen & Fähigkeiten dann eigenverantwortlich mit der Zeit anzueignen!

LG & Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Jedoch finde ich es ein wenig vermessen, wie Du Andersdenkende einstufst - wenn ich mir die Anmerkung mal erlauben darf.



Eigentlich nicht.|kopfkrat|supergri
Aber gut, du hast recht.
Das war zu allgemein und ich wollte nicht, dass du dich angesprochen fühlst(oder andere des Denkens mächtige Boardies).
Das war nur für bestimmte Augen gedacht und wohl falsch platziert.|kopfkrat

Sorry falls das so rüberkam...

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema.|wavey:


----------



## antonio (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

och ernie da gibts auch scheine ohne prüfung wo es nicht vorrangig um den tourismus geht(thüringen als beispiel) und selbst wenn es um den tourismus geht, was ist da schlimm dran.
es gibt noch genügend andere sachen die zur tourismusförderung gemacht werden und da wettert man auch nicht so dolle dagegen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das siehste falsch ernie, in vielen Parteien begreifen die das immer mehr - auch bundesweit.. 
Und da geschieht da zwar viel, aber es sind dicke Bretter, die man da bohren muss... 

Hätten wir in B-W  statt Grün-Rot Schwarz-Rot, wärs hier schon soweit, dass es Tourisscheine und deutliche Erleichterungen beim normalen Schein geben würde. 

Die grünen Anglerfeinde hängen da als einzige Partei in B-W noch quer...

Auch in Niedersachsen rührt sich diesbezüglich was, und auch in NRW sind auch nur die grünen Anglerfeinde das Problem. 

Und in SH ist da die Politik auch deutlich weiter als die Verbände-  das wird schon alles, auch wenns mir persönlich zu lange dauert....

Und wenn endlich eine europäische Harmonisierung kommt, ist der sinnlose Prüfungsscheixx eh Geschichte - es gibt ja Gott sei Dank noch Dänen, Niederländer, Engländer, Irländer, Franzosen, Italiener etc...

Die trauen halt alle ihren Bürgern mehr Eigenverantwortung zu als der tumbe teutsche Verbandsmichel - und kontrollieren und bestrafen dann auch härter bei Verstössen....

Nur so kriegt man das in Griff - und nicht mit einer noch so gut gemeinten gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung..


----------



## angler1996 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...ich bin auch für Eigenverantwortung - in Sachen Angeln traue ich Eigenverantwortung aber *NUR* jemand zu, der einen Mindestwissensstand hat - dafür sorgt in meinen Augen eine Zwangsprüfung schonmal als "Grundstein", um loszulegen und sich den Rest an Wissen & Fähigkeiten dann eigenverantwortlich mit der Zeit anzueignen!
> 
> LG & Petri!
> 
> Ernie


 
Ernie
setzt die Wahrnahme der Eigenverantwortung ( darauf setzt man ja eigentlich generell) nicht eigentlich immer ein Mindestwissen voraus? Kein Mensch lehrt mich und schon gar nicht prüft mich, ob ich das Wissen habe ne Immobilie zu erwerben, einen Kredit aufzunehmen( schreckliches Unwissen vorhanden) oder ne PKV abzuschließen, dürfen tu ich trotzdem.
Die Folgen sind naja, mal so oder so. Ich will damit jetzt nicht gegen zwangsweisen Wissenserwerb reden. Es möge ja noch Argumente für die Prüfung geben, die mit dem genannten gar nichts zu tun haben.
Gruß A.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ernie
> setzt die Wahrnahme der Eigenverantwortung ( darauf setzt man ja eigentlich generell) nicht eigentlich immer ein Mindestwissen voraus? Kein Mensch lehrt mich und schon gar nicht prüft mich, ob ich das Wissen habe ne Immobilie zu erwerben, einen Kredit aufzunehmen( schreckliches Unwissen vorhanden) oder ne PKV abzuschließen, dürfen tu ich trotzdem.
> Die Folgen sind naja, mal so oder so. Ich will damit jetzt nicht gegen zwangsweisen Wissenserwerb reden. Es möge ja noch Argumente für die Prüfung geben, die mit dem genannten gar nichts zu tun haben.
> Gruß A.



Das nennt man "Privatautonomie" - und hat mit dem Angeln nix zu tun!

Wenn Du "dumme" oder "zu teure" Verträge abschliesst, dann schadest Du Dir ja auch nur selber - oder Deinem Geldbeutel - das ist nicht Aufgabe des Staates Dich davor zu bewahren - da bist Du selbst Deines Glückes Schmied - in gewissen Grenzen (s.u.)!

Ne PKV kannst / "darfst" Du allerdings auch nur abschliessen, wenn Du gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllst...da spielt das SGB dann auch mal ne Rolle & der Staat greift dabei auch lenkend ein!

...tja - vielleicht gäbe es weniger private Insolvenzen, wenn Bürger auch dahingehend "besser" zwangsgebildet würden - aber das ist kein guter Vergleich, da das Recht einen nicht davor schützen soll & will, einfach "dumme" Verträge abzuschliessen - zudem sind das alles privatrechtliche Materien, für (oder gegen?) die es mittlerweile auch einige Verbraucherschutzgesetze gibt (mein Professor nannte sie "Schäfchen-Gesetze", wie das ehem. Verbraucherkreditgesetz, ehem. AGB-Gesetz & das ehem. Haustürwiderrufsgesetz - nun allesamt im *BGB inkorporiert*), welche im Grunde den Zweck haben sollen, Menschen vor sich selbst zu schützen, die eben NICHT in der Lage sind, vorab Vertragsabschluesse in gewissen Situationen selber hinreichend zu überblicken (weil viele zu dumm, unerfahren oder ungebildet für sowas sind - traurig, aber deswegen kamen diese Sachen letztlich ins Gesetz-danke Europa!) - die Existenz dieser Gesetze beweist, dass der Gesetzgeber *AUCH DORT* nix von wirklicher Eigenverantwortung hält - und das leider anscheinend auch mit Recht!

Fischereirecht unterliegt größtenteils aber dem öffentlichen Recht - und da hat der Gesetzgeber in den Fischereigesetzen & -ordnungen eine *klare öffentlich-rechtliche Entscheidung FÜR die Prüfungspflicht* getroffen!

Hier haben wir rechtlich kein verfassungsmäßiges  "Jedermannsrecht" wie in vielen nordischen Ländern - und der Staat kann & darf und sollte meiner Ansicht nach auch regulierend eingreifen - und interessierte zur Wissensaneignung zwingen, wenn sie denn angeln möchten - kein großer Akt, für den, der es auch will!

Aber das ist Ansichtssache - *ich* persönlich finde es gut, dass der Staat in diesem Punkt uneingeschränkte Eigenverantwortung beim Angeln meistenorts *NUR*/Erst geprüften Anglern zutraut!

:m

ernie


----------



## angler1996 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Danke für den juristischen Exkurs. Die Rechtsgebiete sind sicher verschieden. Die Wirkungen bei falschen Entscheidungen des Einzelnen und dort wollte ich hin, sind aber doch recht dramatisch unterschiedlich. Ich habe aber so den Eindruck, dass der Gesetzgeber manchmal was will und die Wirkung eine andere ist.
Naja, Jedermannsrecht in D-Land wird es nicht geben ( können) , das hat a) was mit gelebter Tradition und b) Möglichkeiten zu tun, das ist auch gut so.

Schönen Abend in die Runde#h

Gruß A.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Danke für den juristischen Exkurs. Die Rechtsgebiete sind sicher verschieden. Die Wirkungen bei falschen Entscheidungen des Einzelnen und dort wollte ich hin, sind aber doch recht dramatisch unterschiedlich. Ich habe aber so den Eindruck, dass der Gesetzgeber manchmal was will und die Wirkung eine andere ist.
> Naja, Jedermannsrecht in D-Land wird es nicht geben ( können) , das hat a) was mit gelebter Tradition und b) Möglichkeiten zu tun, das ist auch gut so.
> 
> Schönen Abend in die Runde#h
> ...



Beim Angeln ist die Entscheidung ja relativ leicht & wenig dramatisch - sie lautet:

"Will ich angeln, dann muss ich halt´vielerorts erst ne Prüfung ablegen" 

Das steht jedem Interessierten völlig frei - und wer´s mit der Angelei ernst meint, der wird sie ablegen und kann dann auch angeln!

Kostet nicht die Welt - ist (zu) einfach & macht nicht dümmer!



Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das siehste falsch ernie,...



Lieber Thomas, weil jemand etwas *ANDERS* sieht, als Du, ist es noch *nicht* falsch, sondern *anders*!!!

Du kannst meine Ansichten "für falsch HALTEN", was sie aber noch lange *nicht* falsch macht - ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied - auch wenn Du hier Admin bist und ich nur ein User....#h

Ich sehe diese Entwicklungen nicht in dem Maße, in dem Du sie gerne siehst - oder sehen willst, halte vieles davon für Wunschdenken und denke, dass die Angelei auf der Prioritätenliste der "Entscheider" nicht so weit oben steht, wie man hier manchmal suggeriert bekommt, weswegen ich feste darauf vertraue, dass sich zumindest hinsichtlich der Prüfungspflicht so schnell nix ändern wird!

...und ein "wir arbeiten daran" und ein "das nehmen wir sehr ernst" eines Politikers beruhigt mich noch nicht...

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Beim Angeln ist die Entscheidung ja relativ leicht & wenig dramatisch - sie lautet:
> 
> "Will ich angeln, dann muss ich halt´vielerorts erst ne Prüfung ablegen"


Sie lautet genauso richtig:
Gott sei Dank werden gesetzliche Zwangsprüfungen als Voraussetzungen zum Angeln immer weniger - und wo vorhanden immer mehr ausgehöhlt ;-))

Zum anderen:
Ich hab halt jobmäßig schlicht viel mit Politikern diesbezüglich zu tun, das Bild zeichnet sich momentan ab..

Das kann sich bei Politikern - die ihre Meinung schneller mal ändern als wir beide - natürlich auch wieder ändern..


----------



## Andreas25 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn endlich eine europäische Harmonisierung kommt, ist der sinnlose Prüfungsscheixx eh Geschichte - es gibt ja Gott sei Dank noch Dänen, Niederländer, Engländer, Irländer, Franzosen, Italiener etc...
> 
> Die trauen halt alle ihren Bürgern mehr Eigenverantwortung zu als der tumbe teutsche Verbandsmichel - und kontrollieren und bestrafen dann auch härter bei Verstössen....
> 
> Nur so kriegt man das in Griff - und nicht mit einer noch so gut gemeinten gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung..



Nur mal ne nicht bös gemeinte verstaendnissfrage:
wenn ich jemandem zutraue Eigenverantwortlich zu handeln dann kontrolliere ich ihn doch nicht im Nachhinein ob er richtig handelt oder nicht. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Dann muss es doch auch in unseren Nachbarstaaten eher mau mit dem Vertrauen in die Eigenverantwortung aussehen. Wäre dann doch auch nur eine Art von Anglerfeindlichkeit.
Ich gebe dir aber grundsätzlich recht, strenge Kontrollen sind der einzige effektive Weg um die Einhaltung aller Vorschriften, ob sinnvoll oder sinnlos, zu gewaehrleisten.
Noch zum Thema anglerfreundliche schwarze: arbeite dich mal in das Thema Donauausbau Vilshofen-Straubing ein. Vielleicht geht es dir dann wie mir und deine Meinung zum Thema anglerfreundliche CDU/CSU verkehrt sich stark ins negative.


----------



## Smanhu (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,

ich werd jetzt auch mal ne kurze Wortmeldung zu dem Thema abgeben.
Wie ich hier so einige verstanden habe, sind alle die fischen und nicht geprüft sind, zu unwissend hier zu fischen und vor allem unerwünscht!!
Nun denn, ich (Halbfranzose) hab 20 Jahre in Frankreich OHNE Vorbereitungslehrgang und OHNE Prüfung geangelt. Meine zig französischen Kollegen auch und das an teils *stark befischten Gewässern*. Also, ums mal salopp zu sagen, alles Idioten, die nicht an Gewässer gelassen werden sollten, weil sie kein "Grundwissen" reingezwungen bekommen haben. Und das obwohl wir uns anständig am Wasser verhalten haben und den Fisch anständig versorgt haben. Wir hatten meißt nen erfahrenen Angler dabei, der uns das Wichtige gezeigt hat und es hat funktioniert und ES HAT SPASS GEMACHT. 
Mal schaun, was meine französischen Kollegen zu solchen Aussagen meinen. Echt unglaublich und eine Frechheit! Auch wenns hier nur durch die Blumen geschrieben wurde#d! 
Auf der deutschen Seite des Rheins sind dann eurer Meinung die "guten grundwissenden" Angler, mit der tollen, unbedingt nötigen Prüfung und auf der französischen die Deppen, die man nicht ans Wasser lassen sollte. 
Ich hab an einem Tag mit nem erfahrenen Angler mehr gelernt, als in den 30 Stunden incl. Prüfung.
Aber es wird hier ja noch mehr gefordert. Warum lässt man Angelinteressierte nicht gleich ein Ökologie-Angel-studium absolvieren, mit abschließender Diplomarbeit. Oh, den juristischen Teil hab ich vergessen. ALso das auch noch drauf!

Naja, jedenfalls hab ich mich 2008 breitklopfen lassen und mich zum Kurs angemeldet. Wollte ja auch mal mit meinen Kollegen hier fischen.
Zum Kurs:
Anfangs haben wir gesagt bekommen, welche Unterlagen wir brauchen und das da ne CD mit den Prüfungsfragen dabei ist. Hat sich natürlich jeder bestellt. 
Während des Kurses haben sich 80% der Kursteilnehmer in den 30 Pflichtstunden mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt, z.B Buch lesen, Handygames spielen, schlafen usw.
Bei den Schlafenden kams immer aufs Thema an wie schnell sie eingenickt sind.
Die Prüfung hat jeder bestanden. 

Was ich für sinvoll halte und das aus eigener Erfahrung, ist ein Pflichtschnuppertag. Wo man AM WASSER belehrt wird und nicht in nem stickigen Klassenzimmer. Nach dem Tag bekommt man ein Zertifikat und bekommt den Angelschein und gut is. Learnig by Doing. Da bleibt bei jedem was hängen.
Die, die sich wie Schweine benehmen, bekommt man durch eine Prüfung nicht vom Wasser weg. Das geht nur über schärfere Kontrollen und sehr schmerzhafte Strafen. Was aber im momentanen System hier in D nicht mal erwähnenswert ist, weil das keiner zahlen und machen will.
Ich kenn Franzosen, die sich als ungeprüfte Anfänger (mit einem erfahrenen Angler an der Seite) weit besser verhalten haben, als manch geprüften Deutschland-Angler, der schon jahrelang fischt....... und das ohne Prüfung....unglaublich oder?!
Das grundlegende Problem dieses Themas ist nicht eine Prüfung oder ein Kurs, sondern die Einstellung und der Anstand der angehenden Angler. Hatte einer eine anständige Erziehung, wird er sich auch am Wasser anständig verhalten. Ist einer ein Assi, wird er sich auch am Wasser dementsprechen verhalten, auch wenn ihr diese Leute ne Diplomarbeit schreiben lässt!

In diesem Sinne

Over and out


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Da spricht mir aber einer aus dem Herzen ;-)))


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen........... :m:m:m

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Zoddl (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> och ernie da gibts auch scheine ohne prüfung wo es nicht vorrangig um den tourismus geht(thüringen als beispiel) und selbst wenn es um den tourismus geht, was ist da schlimm dran.
> es gibt noch genügend andere sachen die zur tourismusförderung gemacht werden und da wettert man auch nicht so dolle dagegen.
> 
> antonio


In Thüringen heisst der "Tourischein" zwar "Vierteljahresschein", sollte "vorrangig" bzw. ursprünglich aber nur für Gewässer der Saalekaskade erhältlich sein. Wenn das da mal nicht vorwiegend um den Tourismus ging... 

Grüzze


----------



## prinz1 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ja, diese unselige fischereischeinprüfung.
meine wenigkeit, als kind des ostens, brauchte eine solche prüfung nicht ablegen. habe damals nach dem besuch des turnierplatzes von nem netten älteren berechtigten vereinsmitglied meine raubfischmarke bekommen.
dem war doch tatsächlich wichtiger, das ich gut auf ein ziel "schmeißen" konnte, als i-welche tollen fragen beantworten kann!
ein freund hat vor 2 wochen seine prüfung zum "schein" gemacht.
beim üben habe ich spaßeshalber diverse prüfungen mal absolviert.
habe die meisten zwar bestanden, aber was da gefragt wurde!!! mann, was fürn mist muß ein deutscher angler lernen. wissen, das, außer zur prüfung, niemals eine anwendung finden wird.
mein freund hat bestanden durch stures üben der prüfungsfragen. verstanden hat er nicht mal die hälfte von dem was er ankreuzte!
meine erklärungen halfen ihm später, auch mal was zu verstehen.
und am wasser stehe ich ihm auch zur seite, da gibts viel mehr wissen zu vermitteln.
die derzeit existierenden prüfungen sind doch keineswegs praxisgerecht, geschweige denn praxistauglich.
für mich heißt das ganz klar: abschaffung der fischereischeinpflicht !!
als brandenburger kann ich jeden tag sehen, was unser ;-) "terroristen"fischereischein (erklärung: touristenfischereischein) wirklich wert ist.
da siehst du einige anfänger die sich da so ziemlich einen wolf angeln.
irgendwann kommen die tatsächlich rüber und fragen nach. wie geht das? wie geht solches?
was macht ihr wann? und wie? und warum?
da gibts keine "totschläger" "umweltverschmutzer" und ähnliches (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel!!)
und das ende vom lied? die wollen "richtig" angeln und müssen diesen "bescheuerten" prüfungsdünnpfiff über sich ergehen lassen.
jeder der sich über prüfungsfreies angeln aufregt oder es verweigert, hat in meinen augen nur angst, an "seinem" gewässer auf einmal keinen platz zu bekommen. keinen mehr zu haben, dem er die schuld zuschieben kann, wenn mal was nicht in ordnung ist am see....... usw.
ach und übrigens, diesen ganzen müll, der am gewässer zu finden ist gabs schon vorm touri-schein, also bitte !!!! keine ausreden!
so, nun feuer frei!

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> also bitte !!!! keine ausreden!
> so, nun feuer frei


Wieso?
Hast doch recht..


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



prinz1 schrieb:


> ja, diese unselige fischereischeinprüfung.
> meine wenigkeit, als kind des ostens, brauchte eine solche prüfung nicht ablegen. habe damals nach dem besuch des turnierplatzes von nem netten älteren berechtigten vereinsmitglied meine raubfischmarke bekommen.
> dem war doch tatsächlich wichtiger, das ich gut auf ein ziel "schmeißen" konnte, als i-welche tollen fragen beantworten kann!
> ein freund hat vor 2 wochen seine prüfung zum "schein" gemacht.
> ...




Danke #6


----------



## kaiszenz (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werd jetzt auch mal ne kurze Wortmeldung zu dem Thema abgeben.
> Wie ich hier so einige verstanden habe, sind alle die fischen und nicht geprüft sind, zu unwissend hier zu fischen und vor allem unerwünscht!!
> ...


:m:m:m:m

da lese ich mich hier echt durch und dann sowas 
:l:l:l:lso isses.


----------



## Smanhu (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Damit sollte alles gesagt sein. 
Man muss das Verfahren ändern, da das momentane nichts taugt. Aber nicht wegen dem Erziehungsfaktor (wie sich das einige hier so vorstellen), sondern um eine anständige, praktische Basis für Anfänger zu schaffen.
Um noch mal ein kleines Beispiel aufzuzeigen:
Ein Angler unseres Vereins bietet Fliegenfischerkurse an. Der fährt mit den Kursteilnehmer an ein einfach, mit der Fliegenrute zu befischendes Gewässer. Dort wird am Wasser Ausrüstung, die Fliegenarten erklärt und ein paar Trockenübungen direkt neben dem Gewässer gemacht. Allein das Ambiente macht da schon mal was her. 
Danach gehts direkt ans Wasser. Und man muss sich mal vorstellen, was für ein Glücksgefühl das ist, wenn man an dem ersten Tag gleich was fängt. Da ist mit Sicherheit ein kleines Feuer geweckt. Und mit Sicherheit auch das Interesse sich zu verbessern, zu üben und sich mit der Thematik weiter auseinaderzusetzen. Einfache Kausalität. Und man lernt, weils Spass macht... und nicht auswendig lernen, um ne Prüfung zu bestehn, damit man vor sich hin murksen kann!
Was wird da wohl effektiver und sinnvoller sein #h?


So far!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Recht hast Du - und das wäre eine SINNVOLLE Aufgabe für Verbände, solche Kurse bundesweit zu organisieren und zu unterstützen, statt immer wieder Angler und das Angeln zu behindern oder gar zu versuchen es zu verhindern wie hier z. B. in Schleswig Holstein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240544
.......


----------



## morpheusz24 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Da kann ich auch nur zustimmen. Nachdem ich letztes Jahr in Bayern (echt heavy) mein Prüfung gemacht habe, muss ich ein Jahr später sagen, dass das meiste eigentlich für die Tonne war. Viel wichtiger wären mehr praktische Tage am Wasser gewesen, wo man z.B Montagen, Gewässerkunde, Fischkunde etc. lehren hätte können. Das hätte mir einiges an Frust an den ersten Angeltagen erspart.
EIns ist klar und wurde auch schon angesprochen: die schwarzen Schafe ändert man dadurch nie, im Gegenteil, sie haben jetzt sogar einen legalen Schein, mit dem sie jede Menge Unfug treiben können....und müssen nicht mehr schwarz fischen.


----------



## WK1956 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



morpheusz24 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger wären mehr praktische Tage am Wasser gewesen, wo man z.B Montagen, Gewässerkunde, Fischkunde etc. lehren hätte können. Das hätte mir einiges an Frust an den ersten Angeltagen erspart.


 
ja klar, und das Ganze auf freiwilliger Basis.
Haben wir angeboten, kostenlos incl. Essen.
Von 70 Teilnehmern der Kurse haben sich 25 angemeldet, gekommen sind 5, von denen hatte dann jeder 2-3 Betreuer und zum Fressen und Trinken bis zum abwinken.
Einmal und nie wieder!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> die schwarzen Schafe ändert man dadurch nie, im Gegenteil, sie haben jetzt sogar einen legalen Schein, mit dem sie jede Menge Unfug treiben können....und müssen nicht mehr schwarz fischen.


Das ist auch so ein Punkt!!
Stimmt leider genau....


----------



## Smanhu (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> ja klar, und das Ganze auf freiwilliger Basis.
> Haben wir angeboten, kostenlos incl. Essen.
> Von 70 Teilnehmern der Kurse haben sich 25 angemeldet, gekommen sind 5, von denen hatte dann jeder 2-3 Betreuer und zum Fressen und Trinken bis zum abwinken.
> Einmal und nie wieder!



Bitte nicht vom Thema und dem Vorschlag der letzten Posts abweichen!
Es ging in den vorangegangenen Posts um einen oder vielleicht zwei PLICHTschnuppertage! Nix freiwillig. Da würden die, die daran teilnehmen was Sinnvolles lernen. Da kann man was Vernünftiges vermitteln und den Teilnehmern wenigsten eine gute Grundlage fürs Fischen mitgeben.
Und nochmal, man wird mit dem Kurs und der Prüfung keine Assis umerziehen. Die Besten Beispiele hat doch jeder von uns mal am Wasser gesehen.
Da müsste man eher nen Wesenstest durchführen anstatt ner Prüfung!


----------



## WK1956 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Bitte nicht vom Thema und dem Vorschlag der letzten Posts abweichen!
> Es ging in den vorangegangenen Posts um einen oder vielleicht zwei PLICHTschnuppertage! Nix freiwillig.


 
steht wo?



Smanhu schrieb:


> Da würden die, die daran teilnehmen was Sinnvolles lernen. Da kann man was Vernünftiges vermitteln und den Teilnehmern wenigsten eine gute Grundlage fürs Fischen mitgeben.


 
echt? Wir hatten in unseren Kursen immer 2 Pflichtpraxistage.


----------



## Smanhu (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Was ich für sinvoll halte und das aus eigener Erfahrung, ist ein Pflichtschnuppertag. Wo man AM WASSER belehrt wird und nicht in nem stickigen Klassenzimmer. Nach dem Tag bekommt man ein Zertifikat und bekommt den Angelschein und gut is. Learnig by Doing. Da bleibt bei jedem was hängen.



Zitat Morpheusz24

"Viel wichtiger wären mehr praktische Tage am Wasser gewesen, wo man z.B  Montagen, Gewässerkunde, Fischkunde etc. lehren hätte können. Das hätte  mir einiges an Frust an den ersten Angeltagen erspart"


Hat ja auch keiner gesagt, dass in ganz Deutschland jeder Kurs fürn Hintern ist! Finds toll, wenn man bei euch wenigstens in den 2 Tagen was Sinnvolles lernt. 
Was wird bei euch in den 2 Tagen gelehrt? Würd mich mal interessieren wie so Praxistage ablaufen!

Überwiegend scheint es aber so zu sein, dass die Angehenden den Kurs in nem Zimmer absitzen, die Fragen auswendig lernen, die Prüfung absolvieren und dann unwissend am Wasser ihr Unwesen treiben. 
Daher sollte umgedacht werden. Ich hab lieber nen Angler neben mir, der ein vernünftiges praktisches Grundwissen erlernt hat (auch ohne Prüfung), als einer der nicht weis wie er was machen soll und rummurkst! Das zeigt mir und einigen anderen hier scheinbar auch, dass diese, aktuell in den meißten Bundesländer angewande Verfahrensweise, nicht tauglich ist.
Ich hab 20 Jahre lang erlebt, dass es ohne Kurs und ohne Prüfung, mit einem erfahrenen Angler an der Seite, weit besser funktioniert!


----------



## Frühaufsteher! (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Beim (über)prüfen der Fischereischeinkontrolleure und Fischereiaufseher würden vermutlich so einige dieser netten Kollegen mit Pauken und Trompeten jämmerlich durchfallen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Zum Thema Sinn der Prüfung und Wichtigkeit sicherer Fischbestimmung. Ohne den geringsten Vorwurf an den Themenstarter oder die späteren Beitragsschreiber.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240780

Wissen und Erfahrung bekommt man beim Angeln, nicht durch die Prüfung. Und dass jeder der dortigen Schreiber bei der Prüfung einen Aland von einem Frauennerfling unterscheiden konnte, sei mal vorausgesetzt. Und was hat es in der Realität genutzt ?  Nix.

Sogar einer der eifrigsten Verfechter der Prüfung und ganz sicher ein erfahrener Angler, schlingert da rum. 

Und ganz ehrlich, ich würd am Wasser und plötzlich mit diesem Fisch konfrontiert, auch rumschlingern. Und dann kann ich ihn zu Tode bestimmen, oder eben sofort zurücksetzen.

Und da gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen einem frisch geprüften und einem ungeprüften Angler. 

Die Prüfung bringt nullkommanix.


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin...
Ich hatte am WE die Gelegenheit noch mit einem Bekannten meiner Eltern zu schnacken, dessen Prüfung ca. 5 Jahre zurückliegt. 60 Jahre nix vom Angeln gehört, dann rein in den Kurs (weil wollte in Schweden Hecht und zu Hause Forellen angeln ) und "den Schein gemacht". Praxisfragen kamen mitunter kurz auf und wurden entweder gar nicht mit der Ausrede "sprengt den Rahmen" oder nur sehr oberflächlich beantwortet. Cool fand er auch die eine Aussage "das lernt ihr schon noch am Wasser"...
Ohne die Hilfe von einem anderen Nachbarn, der seit Jahren schon die Gewässer unsicher macht, würde er heute noch mit 40er Schnur und 100 g Plumpsblei bzw. 30 g Proppen auf Forelle im Puff angeln! (Seine Aussage, nicht meine Einschätzung!!!!)
Ich hab ihn mal nach seinem "Wunsch" gefragt, und der war ziemlich eindeutig: wenn man schon so einen Kurs macht, die ganze Theorie sich einbleut von der hinterher kaum etwas gebraucht wird, dann sollte man doch noch 3 Pflichteinheiten "Allroundangeln" mit einplanen: 1 mal Gerätekunde "kleines 1x1 in Trockenübung" - sprich das "was ist was und gehört wie zusammen", dann 1 mal "Posenangeln" und 1 mal "Grundangeln" am Wasser. Anschließende Prüfung nach herkömmlicher Methode.


----------



## Knispel (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das der Lehrgang in der heutigen Form nichts taugt sieht man doch auch an Fragen von "geprüften" Anglern hier, z.B. 5 g Pose - welche Schnurstärke oder was für Bleie zum Stippfischen ....das zeigt doch, dass es in der theoretischen "Ausbildung" nicht zum besten bestellt ist !


----------



## Zusser (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und da gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen einem frisch geprüften und einem ungeprüften Angler.


Der Unterschied ist der, dass der Angler ohne Vorbereitungskurs den Fisch 'Weißfisch' nennt und in den Eimer oder zurück ins Wasser wirft.
Der Fischer, der einen halbwegs guten Vorbereitungskurs hinter sich hat, denkt: "Was ist das denn für ein Fisch? Döbel? Aber es könnte ja auch ein Nerfling oder ein Frauennerfling sein, muss ich mich schlau machen."



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Prüfung bringt nullkommanix.


Die Prüfung ist zu 100% sinnvoll.


----------



## Zusser (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das der Lehrgang in der heutigen Form nichts taugt sieht man doch auch an Fragen von "geprüften" Anglern hier[..]


Es gibt sicher nicht DEN Lehrgang. Die zahlreichen angebotenen Lehrgänge werden sich in ihrer Qualität sehr unterscheiden.
Dass bei Lehrgängen grundsätzlich IMMER Verbesserungspotential besteht, wird kaum jemand bestreiten. Diese Aussage ist allgemeingültig und nicht nur auf die Vorbereitungskurse zur Fischerprüfung bezogen.

Allerdings: Jeder Lehrgang ist besser als kein Lehrgang. Und ohne Fischerprüfung würden die wenigsten Neuangler einen Vorbereitungskurs absolvieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das verrückte an der Diskussion ist ja, dass die Prüfungsbefürworter nicht den geringsten Beweis für die Behauptung haben, die Prüfung sei sinnvoll.

Hingegen gibt es für die gegenteilige Meinung tausende von Beispielen. Jeden Tag an den Gewässern und in den Internetforen. 

Passiert auch nicht oft, dass vollkommen haltlose Standpunkte so verbittert verteidigt werden.


----------



## WK1956 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das verrückte an der Diskussion ist ja, dass die Prüfungsbefürworter nicht den geringsten Beweis für die Behauptung haben, die Prüfung sei sinnvoll.
> 
> Hingegen gibt es für die gegenteilige Meinung tausende von Beispielen. Jeden Tag an den Gewässern und in den Internetforen.
> 
> Passiert auch nicht oft, dass vollkommen haltlose Standpunkte so verbittert verteidigt werden.


 
tut das eigentlich weh?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Zitat : tut das eigentlich weh?                                           	Die Frage stelle ich doch eher an dich und beantworte sie auch gleich: Wo nichts ist, kann nichts schmerzen .........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## hobby_angler_WL (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hi,
ich möchte auch mal meine Meinung dazu äußern.

Kurz und knapp: jein.

Aus der Erfahrung raus kann ich nur sagen, das mir der Lehrgang damals wenig brachte. Es wurden auch wichtige Sachen erklärt, wie schlachten und so, aber alles nur theoretisch. Wurfübungen waren wichtig, da ich nie zuvor eine Angel in der Hand hatte.

Die erste male allein am Wasser, waren Schneider Tage. Nie was gefangen, null Erfolg. Und das obwohl ich in den Verein eingetreten bin, der den Lehrgang veranstaltet hat. Keine Infos wie und wo, was und wann?

Und jetzt knapp 8 Jahre danach, gibt es hier und da, immer noch Schneider Tage. Aber das meiste habe ich mir allein beigebracht, Montagen, Standplätze, Methoden, Zeiten usw. .

Jetzt nehm ich dann und wann mal meine Halbgeschwister mit, und wenn wir losgehen an Forellenpuff, da in unseren Verein keine Kinder ans Wasser dürfen, die nicht in 1. Ebene Verwandt sind.

Soll man aber jetzt ein 9 jährigen Knirsps sowas wie Angeln untersagen? Seiner 13 jährigen Schwester ebenfalls? Ich finde nein, solang ein Aufsichtsführender dabei ist, der die Prüfung in der Tasche hat. Und allein würde ich niemals Kinder an die Elbe lassen, den Ilmenau Kanal oder diverse stehende Gewässer. 

Es gibt hier und da, mal ganz ruhige Vereinsgewässer, da nimmt man die Kinder mit hin und kriegt ein richtig auf den Sack, wenn mal kontrolliert wird. Aber denn sieht man wieder dieses Lachen in den Gesichtern, wenn ein Fisch dran ist.

Dieses fürsorgliche Abhaken, Versorgen, Abschlagen oder zurücksetzen. Diese Kinder haben das Angeln "Live" gelernt, wissen wie man sich zu verhalten hat. Wie man was fangen kann. Wie ein Fisch versorgt wird. Können einfache Knoten binden. Die wissen mehr, als einer aus den Lehrgang.

Es wäre eine gute Grundlage, Prüfung und Lehrgang zu trennen. Bei der Prüfung von mir aus, 10 Würfe auf eine Scheibe, 60 Punkte und gut. Theorie Prüfung ausfüllen und Ende. Wenn beides bestanden ist, den Schein ausstellen und alle sind happy.

So muss jeder Wissen und Können haben, wie und wo angeeignet ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## WK1956 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ach Tom,


cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Zitat : tut das eigentlich weh? Die Frage stelle ich doch eher an dich und beantworte sie auch gleich: Wo nichts ist, kann nichts schmerzen .........
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


 
ich weis ja nicht was du für Schmerzen hast, aber hast du schon jemals eine Schulung oder einen Kurs besucht?
Damit meine ich keinen Angelkurs, sondern zum Beispiel einen Fortbildungskurs oder Ähnliches? Und danach warst du wirklich gleich perfekt und hast alles gewußt und alles richtig gemacht?
Dann ziehe ich meinen Hut vor dir. Oder jedem anderen der das von sich behauptet.

Jede Schulung hat den Sinn neue Fertigkeiten zu vermitteln oder Bekanntes zu vertiefen. Danach ist man meist noch nicht perfekt, sondern muß das Erlernte durch Übung oder weiteres Lernen vertiefen.
Macht man das nicht, dann wird auch bald das im Kurs erlernte wieder vergessen.

Auch die Vorbereitungslehrgänge zur Fischerprüfung haben nicht den Anspruch den perfekten Angler auszubilden, sondern einem Anfänger das nötige *Grund*wissen zu vermitteln. Es ist sicher nicht Sinn und Aufgabe der Vorbereitungslehrgänge einem Anfänger alle Kenntnisse zu vermitteln und ihn zum Beispiel zu einem Fachmann für Fischbestimmung auszubilden.


----------



## antonio (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Ach Tom,
> 
> 
> ich weis ja nicht was du für Schmerzen hast, aber hast du schon jemals eine Schulung oder einen Kurs besucht?
> ...



antonio


----------



## WK1956 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> wie sieht denn das nötige grundwissen aus?
> und du sagst ja selbst, daß es selbst nach der prüfung mit der fischbestimmung hapert,also warum dann prüfen wenn es nix bringt.
> warum unzählige prüfungsfragen zu sachen die für den angler einfach irrelevant sind?


 
wie das notwendige Grundwissen aussieht, darüber kann man sicher diskutieren.
Mit der Fischbestimmung hapert es bei vielen Anglern, geprüft und ungeprüft, das hat aber nichts mit der Prüfung zutun, sondern etwas mit Interesse.
Nach unseren Kursen, konnten zumindest die meisten Teilnehmer eine Bachforelle von ner Regenbogenforelle und nem Huchen unterscheiden, wenn sie denn wollten.
Sicher könnte man auch über die eine oder andere Prüfungsfrage diskutieren, wobei ich eigentlich nicht viele finde die für einen Angler irrelevant wären. Mir sind eher einige Lösungen zu einfach.


----------



## Bassey (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich bin froh, dass ich alles bei meinem Vater gelernt habe, denn mit 12 im Vorbereitungskurs war nicht viel Praxisnahes zu erlernen. Ein paar Fragen zu Ruten und Schnurverhältnis wurden gestellt, mehr nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Sicher könnte man auch über die eine oder andere Prüfungsfrage diskutieren, wobei ich eigentlich nicht viele finde die für einen Angler irrelevant wären.



Ca. 95 % sind wirklich nicht viel. 

Und in den übrigen 5 % stecken z.B. die Bestimmungsfragen und da gibst selbst Du zu, dass ein "geprüfter" Angler noch lange nicht in der Lage ist, Fische richtig zu bestimmen. 

Einer Prüfung die nicht ein Mindestmaß an tatsächlichem Wissen vermittelt ist und bleibt sinnlos und gehört abgeschafft.


----------



## WK1956 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ca. 95 % sind wirklich nicht viel.


 
tja, das sind deine 95 %, aber du bist zum Glück nicht relevant.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

In dieser Frage leider nicht relevanter als Du.|rolleyes

Aber mit Fakten und Beweisen ausgestattet. Du nur mit Meinung, die Dir aber selbstverständlich belassen bleiben soll.


----------



## WK1956 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber mit Fakten und Beweisen ausgestattet.


 

Leider konnte ich bisher auch nur deine Meinung finden, von Fakten oder gar Beweisen fehlt da jede Spur.
Nur weil du es behauptest, wird noch lange kein Beweis draus!


----------



## antonio (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

2. Gewässerkunde

13. Welche Pflanzen tragen bei Tageslicht wesentlich zur Erhöhung des Sauerstoffgehalts im Wasser bei?
a) Überwasserpflanzen
b) Schwimmblattpflanzen
c) Unterwasserpflanzen

14. Welche Fischart kommt mit einem vergleichsweise geringen Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser aus?
a) Schlammpeitzger 
b) Huchen
c) Bachsaibling

15. Welche Fischarten leben hauptsächlich in der Brachsenregion?
a) Huchen und Äschen
b) Mühlkoppe (Groppe) und Nase
c) Waller (Wels) und Flussbarsch

16. Welche Fischart lebt vorzugsweise in der flachen, pflanzenbewachsenen Uferzone eines Sees?
a) Hecht 
b) Seesaibling
c) Zander

17. Welche Pflanze findet man überwiegend in der Forellenregion?
a) Wasserlinse
b) Schwimmendes Laichkraut
c) Quellmoos 

18. Kriebelmückenlarven sind
a) eine gute Fischnahrung 
b) Außenschmarotzer auf Fischen
c) ein Anzeiger für sehr gute Wasserqualität

19. Die Wasserpest ist
a) eine Wasservergiftung
b) eine Fischkrankheit
c) eine sich stark vermehrende Wasserpflanze

20. Was bezeichnet man als Zooplankton?
a) Kleintiere des Gewässerbodens
b) teils sehr kleine tierische Organismen, die im Freiwasser schweben 
c) ins Wasser gefallene Insekten

21. Was ist unter der Vollzirkulation eines Sees zu verstehen?
a) die vollständige Umsetzung der verfügbaren Nährstoffe in pflanzliche Biomasse
b) die vollständige Umwälzung des Wasserkörpers 
c) der vollständige Sauerstoffabbau im Winter unter der Eisdecke

22. Wodurch wird der Bisam besonders problematisch?
a) er vertreibt die Fische aus ihrem Lebensraum
b) er ist ein bedeutender Nahrungskonkurrent der Fische
c) er zerstört Dämme und Uferanlagen

23. Der Graureiher ernährt sich hauptsächlich von
a) tierischem und pflanzlichem Plankton
b) Wasserpflanzen
c) Fischen, Fröschen und Mäusen 

24. Wodurch wird die Entwicklung von pflanzlichem Plankton (Phytoplankton) besonders gefördert?
a) durch große Wassertiefe
b) durch starke Strömung
c) durch Phosphorverbindungen

25. Welchen Zweck hat das Schonmaß bei Fischen?
a) die Fische sollen eine bestimmte Marktgröße erreichen
b) die Fische sollen eine Größe erreichen, die sicherstellt, dass sie sich mindestens einmal fortgepflanzt haben 
c) es soll verhindert werden, dass es in einem Gewässer zu viele große Fische gibt

26. Was soll der Fischereiberechtigte tun, wenn das Gewässer einen Überbestand an kleinwüchsigen Flussbarschen aufweist?
a) er soll die Flussbarsche intensiv befischen 
b) er soll großwüchsige Flussbarsche in ausreichender Menge als Besatz einbringen
c) er soll in ausreichender Menge Zander besetzen, da diese besser wachsen und den Flussbarsch verdrängen

27. Was geschieht, wenn ein Gewässer zu stark besetzt wird?
a) geringeres Wachstum der Fische bedingt durch Nahrungskonkurrenz 
b) der Fischbestand erhöht sich nachhaltig
c) die großen Fische nehmen überhand

28. Darf man Fische mit Kamm- und Rundschuppen gleichzeitig in einem Behälter befördern oder hältern?
a) ja
b) nein 
c) nur bei genügendem Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers

29. Welche Stoffe haben besondere Bedeutung als Pflanzennährstoffe in Gewässern?
a) Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff
b) Sand und Kies
c) Phosphor und Stickstoff 

30. Welche fischereiliche Bedeutung haben Kolke und Gumpen in Fließgewässern?
a) sie sind bevorzugte Standplätze der Fische 
b) sie wirken sich nachteilig aus, da das Wasser dort immer sauerstoffarm ist
c) sie werden von Fischen gemieden

31. Ein strukturreiches Fließgewässer
a) bietet Lebensraum für viele Fisch- und Kleintierarten bei hoher Individuendichte 
b) hat den selben ökologischen Wert wie ein Fließkanal mit betonierter Sohle
c) sollte zur Förderung möglichst vieler Fisch- und Kleintierarten monoton umgestaltet werden

32. Woran erkennt man ein Fischsterben, das durch eine Krankheit hervorgerufen wird?
a) das Fischsterben erfasst meist alle im Gewässer vorkommenden Fische innerhalb kurzer Zeit
b) das Fischsterben betrifft meist nur Fische einer Art 
c) das Fischsterben erfasst nur die am Grund lebenden Fische

33. Was ist ein Fischegel?
a) ein blutsaugender Hautschmarotzer 
b) ein Darmschmarotzer
c) ein auf Kiemen schmarotzender Kleinkrebs

34. Die Krebspest wird hervorgerufen durch
a) ein Virus
b) ein Bakterium
c) einen Pilz 

35. Zu den Innenparasiten zählen
a) Fischegel
b) Fischläuse und Kiemenkrebse
c) Kratzer und Bandwürmer 

36. Welchen Einfluss hat die Temperaturerhöhung in Folge von Kühlwassereinleitung aus Industrieanlagen und Heizkraftwerken auf die Fischfauna?
a) sie hat keinen Einfluss, da die Laichzeit gewässertypischer Fischarten nicht von der Wassertemperatur beeinflusst wird
b) sie kann die Entwicklung wärmeliebender Fischarten fördern 
c) sie kann die Entwicklung kälteliebender Fischarten fördern



wk nun erklär mal warum ein angler dies alles wissen sollte oder welcher überwiegende teil der fragen so wichtig ist für ottonormalangler.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Antonio, merkst Du nicht dass das genauso sinnlos ist wie die Prüfung an sich?

Es gibt weder Fakten noch Beweise dafür, dass die Prüfung einen Sinn hat. Nur die Behauptung oder Meinung, ein frisch geprüfter Angler sei mit mehr relevantem Wissen ausgestattet, als ein ungeprüfter. 

Es gibt aber, wie auch Dein Beispiel zeigt, wie viele Erlebnisse am Wasser zeigen, wie viele Fragen hier im Board zeigen, wie die fehlende Zunahme von Verstößen in BL mit Touristenfischereischein zeigen, wie die aktuelle Kormorandiskussion zeigt, und,und,und......jede Menge Fakten, Beispiele und Beweise, dass die Prüfung absolut sinnlos ist.


----------



## morpheusz24 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> jede Menge Fakten, Beispiele und Beweise, dass die Prüfung absolut sinnlos ist.



Absolut sinnlos würde ich nicht sagen, die Gewichtung stimmt nur leider überhaupt nicht. Theorie sollte max. 30% ausmachen, der Rest,den man beigebracht bekommt, sollte Praxiswissen sein.
Und über die richtigen Frage für die Prüfung können wir bis zum jüngsten Tag diskutieren |uhoh:
Ich glaube schon fest daran, dass es einige Fragen gibt, deren Antwort ein Angler wissen muss, der zum ersten Mal ans Wasser geht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ich glaube schon fest daran, dass es einige Fragen gibt, deren Antwort ein Angler wissen muss, der zum ersten Mal ans Wasser geht...


Stimmt, die wirklichen benötigen Grundkenntnisse passen auf nen merzmäßigen Bierdeckel, hatten wir ja schon mehrfach..



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Vortragender:
> 
> " Sie haben sich am Wasser so zu verhalten, dass weder die Natur, die Fische oder andere Menschen mehr als vermeidbar gefährdet oder geschädigt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## WK1956 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> wk nun erklär mal warum ein angler dies alles wissen sollte oder welcher überwiegende teil der fragen so wichtig ist für ottonormalangler.


 

ich kenne deinen Otto Normalangler nicht, aber selbst, wenn ich mir die Fragen aus deiner Sicht ansehe, sollte ein Angler mindestens 12 der 24 Fragen beantworten können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dann "Butter bei dei Fische" und bitte konkret im einzelnen was aus der Liste und vor allem warum ein Angler das wissen sollte (zum Angeln!! Ein Angler, nicht ein Gewässerbewirtschafter!!)


----------



## Frühaufsteher! (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Zitat : tut das eigentlich weh?     Die Frage stelle ich doch eher an dich und beantworte sie auch gleich: Wo nichts ist, kann nichts schmerzen .........
> tight lines
> Tom


 
:vik:#6#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Aus meiner Sicht spricht viel dafür diese Berechtigung möglichst unkompliziert zu gewähren und die Ausbildung nachzuordnen. Die Ausbildung sollte dann natürlich auch bedarfsgerecht sein. In diesem Punkt sind wir aber wohl eher einer Meinung.


Und das bundesweit als freiwilliges Fortbildungsangebot gleich zu organisieren und damit ein klares Statement für Angeln und Angler zu schaffen, wäre einetolle, lohnens- und lobenswerte  Aufgabe für alle Verbände..

Statt wie jetzt wegen Macht und Kohle zu versuchen, Gesetzgeber zu beeinflussen, um geplante Erleichterungen diesbezüglich zu torpedieren...........


----------



## WK1956 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann "Butter bei dei Fische" und bitte konkret im einzelnen was aus der Liste und vor allem warum ein Angler das wissen sollte (zum Angeln!! Ein Angler, nicht ein Gewässerbewirtschafter!!)


 
Das war erstens nicht die Frage und zweitens kannst du dir einen anderen Ton angewöhnen. Nur weil ich anderer Meinung bin als du, bin ich nicht dein Depp den du hier rumkomandierst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und wieder mal um Argumente und harte Fakten  gedrückt - kannste gut  - Reschpekt!



			
				WK1956 schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich nicht dein Depp den du hier rumkomandierst


.



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann "Butter bei dei Fische" und *bitte *konkret


Da Du eine Bitte schon als Kommando empfindest und Doch zudem statthaft weigerst,  Argumente und Fakten zu bringen (auch auf mehrfache Nachfrage/Bitte diesbezüglich), sollen sich zukünftig andere mit Dir auseinandersetzen..


----------



## WK1956 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da Du eine Bitte schon als Kommando empfindest und Doch zudem statthaft weigerst, Argumente und Fakten zu bringen (auch auf mehrfache Nachfrage/Bitte diesbezüglich), sollen sich zukünftig andere mit Dir auseinandersetzen..


 
Macht ihr doch genauso, bisher kam noch kein einziger Fakt oder Beweise von eurer Seite der gegen die Prüfung spricht.
Eure "Argumentation" kommt mir vor wie die eines Hauptschülers: Wozu brauche ich Rechnen in der Schule, ich kauf mir später eh nen Taschenrechner.

Und eine Bitte liest sich anders!


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Was haben nur die armen Angler, abhängig vom Bundesland, irgendwann in den 70ern gemacht. Da gab es keine Prüfung, da gab es keinen Lehrgang, die "armen Schweine" haben einfach glücklich und zufrieden geangelt und dürfen das auch heute noch. Ich hab ja auch schon Tante Google befragt, was denn da so Schlimmes in den 70ern in Deutschland passiert ist, dass mit einem Schlag alle bis dahin noch nicht angelnden Deutschen zu dämlich geworden sind, ohne Lehrgang und Prüfung angeln zu dürfen. 

Es muss ein auf das Bundesgebiet begrenzter Vorfall gewesen sein denn, in unseren Nachbarländern kann man immer noch, wie es bei uns auch bis in die 70ern möglich war, einfach durch Kauf einer Angellizenz und einer Gewässerkarte angeln.

Ganz komisch auch, in diesen Ländern ist der Fischbestand auch noch hervorragend, im Gegensatz zur BRD, wo einzelne FischG versuchen, dem Angler, gegen die Regeln des Tierschutzgesetzes, vorzuschreiben, jeden gefangenen Fisch abzuknüppeln, egal ob er ihn verwerten kann/ will oder nicht.

Find ich alles ziemlich merkwürdig. Über 95% der Weltbevölkerung kann ohne Lehrgang und Prüfung angeln nur die Deutschen sind da offensichtlich zu dämlich zu. #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch zudem statthaft weigerst,  Argumente und Fakten zu bringen (auch auf mehrfache Nachfrage/Bitte diesbezüglich)




*Ja wie denn ???*

Soll er sich was aus den Fingern saugen ?

Ein frisch geprüfter Angler kann nicht angeln, kann keine Fische bestimmen, keinen Fisch sicher und schnell töten.

Der weiß nur, das er mit dem grünen Lappen einen Fischereischein kaufen kann und damit einen Erlaubnisschein.

Ergo reduziert sich der Prüfungserfolg auf : "Ich hab ein grünes Stück Papier".


----------



## WK1956 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein frisch geprüfter Angler kann nicht angeln, kann keine Fische bestimmen, keinen Fisch sicher und schnell töten.


 
wieso sollte er das nicht können?.

Gut, beim ersten Punkt stimme ich dir insoweit zu, das man Angeln sicher nicht durch einen Lehrgang oder eine Prüfung erlernt. Dazu braucht es auch einiges an Erfahrung, aber das trifft für praktisch jede Tätigkeit zu, nach einem Kochkurs kann man auch noch nicht kochen.
Nach unseren Kursen waren die Teilnehmer durchaus in der lage einen Fisch fachmännisch zu töten und auszunehmen.
Und auch alle gängigen Fischarten wurden durch die Teilnehmer unserer Kurse relativ sicher erkannt.


----------



## Salmotom (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Eure "Argumentation" kommt mir vor wie die eines Hauptschülers: Wozu brauche ich Rechnen in der Schule, ich kauf mir später eh nen Taschenrechner.


 

Bitte unterlasse in Zukunft doch diese Verallgemeinerungen ^^ ...

Ja , ich bin / war Hauptschüler ...


----------



## Smanhu (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Macht ihr doch genauso, bisher kam noch kein  einziger Fakt oder Beweise von eurer Seite der gegen die Prüfung  spricht.
> Eure "Argumentation" kommt mir vor wie die eines Hauptschülers: Wozu  brauche ich Rechnen in der Schule, ich kauf mir später eh nen  Taschenrechner.
> 
> Und eine Bitte liest sich anders!



WEIL ES NICHT NÖTIG IST UND DAS BEIM REST DER WELT!!!!
Daher nochmal mein Beitrag!!! 



Smanhu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werd jetzt auch mal ne kurze Wortmeldung zu dem Thema abgeben.
> Wie ich hier so einige verstanden habe, sind alle die fischen und nicht geprüft sind, zu unwissend hier zu fischen und vor allem unerwünscht!!
> ...



Und noch so nebenbei:
Auch im Ausland gibts Ballungsgebiete um Gewässer an denen viele Angler vorhanden sind und keiner ist geprüft#d! Und unglaublicherweise hab ich genau von solch einem Angler gelernt, wie man Fische bestimmt, mir gezeigt hat wie man sich korrekt verhält, wo man sich informiert usw. 
Das kann ja eigentlich gar nicht sein, weil der ja gar keine Prüfung gemacht hat#c;+! 
Aber ich hab jetzt definitiv keine Lust mehr, hier mit zu diskutieren. Deutschland einig Vaterland und meine französischen Freunde und Verwanten werden immer was zum lachen haben........traurig#d

OT:
@Ralle @Thomas

Ich bewundere wirklich euer Durchhaltevermögen in solchen Diskussionen. Mir wär und ist das auf Dauer echt zu dumm.
Ihr müsst mal mit n paar Motivationstipps rüberkommen#h!

Und viel Spass noch und ENDE!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> wieso sollte er das nicht können?.
> 
> Gut, beim ersten Punkt stimme ich dir insoweit zu, das man Angeln sicher nicht durch einen Lehrgang oder eine Prüfung erlernt. Dazu braucht es auch einiges an Erfahrung, aber das trifft für praktisch jede Tätigkeit zu, nach einem Kochkurs kann man auch noch nicht kochen.
> Nach unseren Kursen waren die Teilnehmer durchaus in der lage einen Fisch fachmännisch zu töten und auszunehmen.
> Und auch alle gängigen Fischarten wurden durch die Teilnehmer unserer Kurse relativ sicher erkannt.



Schön, dass wir auf eine argumentativ, sachliche Ebene zurückgekehrt sind.

Was das angeln an sich angeht, sind wir uns einig. Ist ja auch kein Problem, denn im schlimmsten Fall fängt der Proband halt nix. 

Die gängigen Fischarten zu erkennen ist nun auch kein wirkliches Kunststück. Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Karpfen, das geht auch mit einer Bildtafel und die kann man dem Käufer eines Fischereischeins zusammen mit einigen anderen Grundinfos beim Erwerb aushändigen. Alle schwierigeren Arten und da ist schon der Unterschied Brassen-Güster für den Neuling schwierig, wird der geprüfte wie der ungeprüfte erst mit der Zeit erlernen, und auch nur, wenn er das will. 
Und bis dahin gilt halt für beide:"Was ich nicht bestimmen kann, kommt zurück ins Wasser". 
Und auch das ist abhängig vom Charakter des Menschen, geprüft wie ungeprüft.

Was das töten angeht ist die Theorie doch leicht erklärt. Ein fester Schlag auf den Kopf und abstechen. Und das wird in der Prüfung ja auch nur theoretisch abgefragt.

Du weißt sicher, dass das üben des Tötungsvorgangs am lebenden Objekt laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten ist. Auch darum wird es meist nicht durchgeführt. Bleibt also legal nur das üben am bereits toten Fisch oder an einem Dummy. 

Wir wissen beide, das es ein Mordsunterschied ist, einen Übungsfisch zu "killen" oder den ersten selbstgefangenen rumzappelnden Fisch. Vollgepumpt mit Adrenalin und je nach persönlicher Hemmschwelle wird der erste Fisch irgendwo zwischen "langsam zu Tode geklopft" und "ihm flogen die Augen aus dem Kopf " landen. Beim frisch geprüften genauso wie beim ungeprüften. Denn auch das will in der Praxis gelernt sein.

Unterm Strich bleibt der Wissensvorsprung eines frisch geprüften gegenüber dem ungeprüften vage. Ja es kann sogar durchaus sein, dass der ungeprüfte ein weit höheres Wissen hat, als der geprüfte. 
Es kommt doch immer auf jeden einzelnen an, wie weit er sich mit der Angelfischerei beschäftigt, wie seine Vorerfahrungen sind und wesssen Geistes Kind er ist.

Ich atte Dir auch schonmal geschrieben, dass ich bei diesem Thema meine "Meinung" ganz hinten anstelle, denn die ist um ein vielfaches konsequenter und rigoroser als Deine.

Aber wir müssen doch die Ist-Situation nach Fakten beurteilen, nicht nach Meinung. Und danach ist die Prüfung halt ohne besonderen Wert.


----------



## Bassey (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein frisch geprüfter Angler kann nicht angeln, kann keine Fische bestimmen, keinen Fisch sicher und schnell töten.



Zumindest trifft dies auf absolute Neulinge zu. Ich habe das Angeln von klein auf gelernt. War mit 3 schon mit Paps am Wasser... später dann begeisterter Schwarzangler (war zu jung für den Schein und die Kontrolleure der Vereine drückten immer ein Auge zu). Erschreckend war es schon als Zwölfjähriger (in Hessen war die Prüfung ab 12 erlaubt)mehr zu wissen als 75% der Kursteilnehmer, wobei die meisten Ü20/30 waren...

Back to Topic:

Nur Praxis zeigt, wie es laufen soll! Also raus aus den Sitzungssälen wo ein alter Mann vorne am Mikro sitzt und ran an den kleinen See oder auch Pool um den Leuten in der Praxis zu zeigen "so wird gestippt, mit 50er Schnur nicht, sondern damit" bzw. "so töten man Waidgerecht einen Fisch (Notfalls Fisch im Supermarkt kaufen und nach Vorführung Grillen)... Es wird zuviel gelabert. Ich habe weder alle Schonmaße, noch alle Schonzeiten im Kopf, dafür habe ich aber diese Daten immer am Mann auf meinen Papieren stehen um im Zweifel darauf zurückgreifen zu können...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Smanhu schrieb:
			
		

> OT:
> @Ralle @Thomas
> 
> Ich bewundere wirklich euer Durchhaltevermögen in solchen Diskussionen.


Nenn mich Don Quichotte, wenn Du willst - solange es baufällige Windmühlen gibt, werd ich Rosinante satteln und dagegen anreiten..

Und dass man mich in mancher Verbandsitzung angeblich als "dreckigen Wadenbeißer" bezeichnet hat, nehm ich als Kompliment und Motivation..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@bassey
100 % Zustimmung,
Schwarzangler...kommt mir bekannt vor.:q
Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Angelerschaft dürfte wohl so begonnen haben,*learning by doing*.

Und?Wem hat es geschadet ?Den Fischen,der Umwelt ?
Wohl kaum,im Gegenteil.
Der Wissensvorsprung im späteren Vorbereitungskurs betrug nämlich Lichtjahre:nahezu jeder "Ex Illegale"hätte die Prüfung ad hoc bestanden..auch ohne verbindlichen Vorbereitungslehrgang.Insofern ausser Spesen  nix gewesen|uhoh:

Den Fischen dürfte es rel.egal gewesen sein, ob sie von einem Geprüften oder Nichtgeprüften *fachgerecht* getötet wurden und auch *das Verhalten am Wasser generell war/ist keine Frage von Geprüft/Ungeprüft sondern eine Frage der Einstellung.*Da ändert die grüne Karte nicht die Bohne.

Es geht beimThema Prüfung bei Anglern weniger um Tierschutz oder Naturschutz...*es geht m.M.n ums Geld*.

Und noch mal einen Blick zurück,*OT* aber da gibt es zufällig finanzielle Ähnlichkeitsaspekte.Geld und Prüfung..dürfte vielen noch im Kopf sein.Moped,Mofa..."damals" fahrbar ohne Lappen bzw Prüfung.Notwendig erst ab der alten FS Klasse IV für die Zweiräder ab 6 PS.Das hat aber die Leute mit 16 oder 17 nicht unbedingt davon abgehalten selbst mit Vaters Rekord zum Bäcker oder zur Frittenranch zu gurken.Ok,hinterher gab es einen Satz heisse Ohren.Meist aber dazu Fahrstunden auf dem Verkehrsübungsplatz oder rotzfrech zu ruhigeren Zeiten halt im öffentlichen Verkehrsraum des Wohngebietes
Gab es deshalb etwa mehr Unfälle ?NEIN..man ist nämlich doppelt umsichtiger gefahren um nicht negativ aufzufallen.
Unfälle gab es bei den FS Frischlingen die ausser Fahrpraxis auf Rollschuhen in der Kindheit und dem grauen Führerschein null VorPraxis vorzuweisen hatten.Das learning by doing endete dann meist in einem Crash auf dem Vordermann.

Bemerkenswert und übertragbar die Schwarzgurker oder legal ungeprüften Zweiradfahrer kamen in der Fahrschule mit max.10-15 Fahrstunden zum Führerschein.Wohlgemerkt für Pkw und Motorrad zusammen!!Da galten Exoten mit 20 Fahrstunden bereits als mobile Grobmotoriker

Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als plötzlich eine Zahl x an Pflichtstunden eingeführt und selbst eine Prüfbescheinung fürs Fahren eines 25 km/h Mofa Warpgeschosses Pflicht wurde.
Rennräder sind meist zügiger unterwegs.....#d

Ein Schelm wer böses,nämlich finanzielle Aspekte dabei vermutet.Am Argument Verkehrssicherheit kann es nicht liegen.Die Unfallzahlen sagen da nämlich was anderes.
Meist verursacht durch *geprüfte* Führerscheininhaber.Nur um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen,klares JA zur FS Prüfung aber hier fehlt anscheinend bei der Ausbildung der reelle Praxisbezug.Hauptsache der Lappen kostet heute 1000 €*#dOT off*

Sportfischerprüfung dagegen..von mir aus ein klares NEIN.Sie bringt ausser Verwaltungsaufwand,Kosten und trügerischer Sicherheit für den Scheininhaber nicht allzu viel.Sinnfrei
Mein Sohn z.b begleitet mich meist mehr oder weniger regelm. seit seinem 8.Lebensjahr(jetzt 18) beim Angeln.Er kann  fachgerecht Fische töten,Fische bestimmen(Exoten ausgenommen aber da haben ja selbst alte geprüfte Hasen schon mal Probleme)Montagen knüpfen,Standorte lokalisieren und sogar erfolgreich Fische fangen.Und das alles ohne Prüfung.Mehr Ausbildung braucht kein Mensch..und schon gar keine pseudo Ausbildung nach dt.Muster.

Für das Erziehen von Kindern ist in D keine Qualifikation notwenig,geschweige eine Prüfung.Mit teilweise erschreckenden Folgen...

Bei einer eigentlich banalen Sache wie dem Fischfang gibts dagegen Hürde um Hürde zu überwinden...versteh wer will.Ich nicht#d


----------



## antonio (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

2. Gewässerkunde

13. Welche Pflanzen tragen bei Tageslicht wesentlich zur Erhöhung des Sauerstoffgehalts im Wasser bei?
a) Überwasserpflanzen
b) Schwimmblattpflanzen
c) Unterwasserpflanzen

bewirtschafter

14. Welche Fischart kommt mit einem vergleichsweise geringen Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser aus?
a) Schlammpeitzger
b) Huchen
c) Bachsaibling

bewirtschafter

15. Welche Fischarten leben hauptsächlich in der Brachsenregion?
a) Huchen und Äschen
b) Mühlkoppe (Groppe) und Nase
c) Waller (Wels) und Flussbarsch

bewirtschafter

16. Welche Fischart lebt vorzugsweise in der flachen, pflanzenbewachsenen Uferzone eines Sees?
a) Hecht
b) Seesaibling
c) Zander

bewirtschafter

17. Welche Pflanze findet man überwiegend in der Forellenregion?
a) Wasserlinse
b) Schwimmendes Laichkraut
c) Quellmoos

bewirtschafter

18. Kriebelmückenlarven sind
a) eine gute Fischnahrung
b) Außenschmarotzer auf Fischen
c) ein Anzeiger für sehr gute Wasserqualität

bewirtschafter

19. Die Wasserpest ist
a) eine Wasservergiftung
b) eine Fischkrankheit
c) eine sich stark vermehrende Wasserpflanze

bewirtschafter

20. Was bezeichnet man als Zooplankton?
a) Kleintiere des Gewässerbodens
b) teils sehr kleine tierische Organismen, die im Freiwasser schweben
c) ins Wasser gefallene Insekten

bewirtschafter

21. Was ist unter der Vollzirkulation eines Sees zu verstehen?
a) die vollständige Umsetzung der verfügbaren Nährstoffe in pflanzliche Biomasse
b) die vollständige Umwälzung des Wasserkörpers
c) der vollständige Sauerstoffabbau im Winter unter der Eisdecke

muß ein angler nicht wissen

22. Wodurch wird der Bisam besonders problematisch?
a) er vertreibt die Fische aus ihrem Lebensraum
b) er ist ein bedeutender Nahrungskonkurrent der Fische
c) er zerstört Dämme und Uferanlagen

bewirtschafter

23. Der Graureiher ernährt sich hauptsächlich von
a) tierischem und pflanzlichem Plankton
b) Wasserpflanzen
c) Fischen, Fröschen und Mäusen

uninteressant für angler

24. Wodurch wird die Entwicklung von pflanzlichem Plankton (Phytoplankton) besonders gefördert?
a) durch große Wassertiefe
b) durch starke Strömung
c) durch Phosphorverbindungen

bewirtschafter

25. Welchen Zweck hat das Schonmaß bei Fischen?
a) die Fische sollen eine bestimmte Marktgröße erreichen
b) die Fische sollen eine Größe erreichen, die sicherstellt, dass sie sich mindestens einmal fortgepflanzt haben
c) es soll verhindert werden, dass es in einem Gewässer zu viele große Fische gibt

den zweck muß der angler nicht wissen

26. Was soll der Fischereiberechtigte tun, wenn das Gewässer einen Überbestand an kleinwüchsigen Flussbarschen aufweist?
a) er soll die Flussbarsche intensiv befischen
b) er soll großwüchsige Flussbarsche in ausreichender Menge als Besatz einbringen
c) er soll in ausreichender Menge Zander besetzen, da diese besser wachsen und den Flussbarsch verdrängen

bewirtschafter

27. Was geschieht, wenn ein Gewässer zu stark besetzt wird?
a) geringeres Wachstum der Fische bedingt durch Nahrungskonkurrenz
b) der Fischbestand erhöht sich nachhaltig
c) die großen Fische nehmen überhand

bewirtschafter

28. Darf man Fische mit Kamm- und Rundschuppen gleichzeitig in einem Behälter befördern oder hältern?
a) ja
b) nein
c) nur bei genügendem Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers

angler

29. Welche Stoffe haben besondere Bedeutung als Pflanzennährstoffe in Gewässern?
a) Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff
b) Sand und Kies
c) Phosphor und Stickstoff

bewirtschafter

30. Welche fischereiliche Bedeutung haben Kolke und Gumpen in Fließgewässern?
a) sie sind bevorzugte Standplätze der Fische
b) sie wirken sich nachteilig aus, da das Wasser dort immer sauerstoffarm ist
c) sie werden von Fischen gemieden

wenns der angler nicht weiß fängt er im schlimmsten fall nix

31. Ein strukturreiches Fließgewässer
a) bietet Lebensraum für viele Fisch- und Kleintierarten bei hoher Individuendichte
b) hat den selben ökologischen Wert wie ein Fließkanal mit betonierter Sohle
c) sollte zur Förderung möglichst vieler Fisch- und Kleintierarten monoton umgestaltet werden

muß angler nicht wissen

32. Woran erkennt man ein Fischsterben, das durch eine Krankheit hervorgerufen wird?
a) das Fischsterben erfasst meist alle im Gewässer vorkommenden Fische innerhalb kurzer Zeit
b) das Fischsterben betrifft meist nur Fische einer Art
c) das Fischsterben erfasst nur die am Grund lebenden Fische

ursachenforschung ist sache des bewirtschafters

33. Was ist ein Fischegel?
a) ein blutsaugender Hautschmarotzer
b) ein Darmschmarotzer
c) ein auf Kiemen schmarotzender Kleinkrebs

bewirtschafter

34. Die Krebspest wird hervorgerufen durch
a) ein Virus
b) ein Bakterium
c) einen Pilz

bewirtschafter

35. Zu den Innenparasiten zählen
a) Fischegel
b) Fischläuse und Kiemenkrebse
c) Kratzer und Bandwürmer

bewirtschafter

36. Welchen Einfluss hat die Temperaturerhöhung in Folge von Kühlwassereinleitung aus Industrieanlagen und Heizkraftwerken auf die Fischfauna?
a) sie hat keinen Einfluss, da die Laichzeit gewässertypischer Fischarten nicht von der Wassertemperatur beeinflusst wird
b) sie kann die Entwicklung wärmeliebender Fischarten fördern
c) sie kann die Entwicklung kälteliebender Fischarten fördern

bewirtschafter

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @bassey
> 100 % Zustimmung,
> Schwarzangler...kommt mir bekannt vor.:q
> Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Angelerschaft dürfte wohl so begonnen haben,*learning by doing*.
> ...



So ist das!!
#6#6


----------



## WK1956 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> 2. Gewässerkunde
> 
> 13. Welche Pflanzen tragen bei Tageslicht wesentlich zur Erhöhung des Sauerstoffgehalts im Wasser bei?
> a) Überwasserpflanzen
> ...


 

deine Ansicht, ich bin da völlig anderer Meinung, aber du bestätigst das Bild vom Angler in der Öffentlichkeit.
Danke.

Ich bin hier raus.


----------



## antonio (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> deine Ansicht, ich bin da völlig anderer Meinung, aber du bestätigst das Bild vom Angler in der Öffentlichkeit.
> Danke.
> 
> Ich bin hier raus.



kannst du ja sein aber dann bitte begründe auch mal was ein angler mit besatzfragen, fragen zur wasserqualität und und und zu schaffen hat.
ja er kann es wissen muß aber nicht, das sind alles sachen der bewirtschafter.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> kannst du ja sein aber dann bitte begründe auch mal was ein angler mit besatzfragen, fragen zur wasserqualität und und und zu schaffen hat.
> ja er kann es wissen muß aber nicht, das sind alles sachen der bewirtschafter.
> 
> antonio



Du musst aber, zumindest in den meisten Bundesländern keine Prüfung machen um ein Gewässer zu pachten und zu bewirtschaften.

Schon irgendwie komisch, oder ?


----------



## Zusser (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du musst aber, zumindest in den meisten Bundesländern keine Prüfung machen um ein Gewässer zu pachten und zu bewirtschaften.
> 
> Schon irgendwie komisch, oder ?



Stimmt, das sollte wirklich geändert werden. 

Wenigstens für die Anpachtung nicht geschlossener Gewässer sollte neben dem Fischereischein zumindest ein Geässerwartelehrgang Voraussetzung sein.

Sich dafür einzusetzen, wäre eine lohnende Aufgabe für das AB.


----------



## hobby_angler_WL (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Gestern musste ich mal wieder feststellen, es gibt Idioten genug am Wasser, auch mit Angelprüfung.

Am Wasser angekommen, 1 Angler mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Sehr nett und höflich, bisschen unterhalten und sich denn arangiert wegen Platzwahl.

Der Angler wusste was er tut, kennt das Gewässer und ist ein netter Angelkamerad gewesen.

Was mir auffiel, das an den ausgesuchten Platz wieder viel Powerbait rumlag. Witzigerweise hat im Angelladen einer geprahlt, das er da 2 Tage vorher Forellenschleppen war. Warum räumt man sein scheiss nicht weg als Angler? Zudem noch Gastangler?

Da ich meist mit Pose und Maden auf Forellen fische, kurz Ruten fertig gemacht und raus.

Pose trieb immer bis zur Krautkante, von daher Navi für Hotspot  . Irgendwann verirrte sich auch eine schöne Refo von 1100g an meine Pose, bevor ich vorher 2 verloren habe. Komisch 2 Stunden 3 Bisse, die anderen Angler jammern immer, kein Fisch, alle Gewässer leer etc. . Und alles verkrautet.

Kurz vorm Ende kam denn der Prahlhans aus den Angelladen, und war erstaunt, das ich kein Powerbait benutze, zum Angeln. Er habe immer nur Sbiro und Powerbait genutzt, sowie es alle Forellenangler machen. Klar die Forelle kennt auch Powerbait in natürlichen Gewässer, wachsen ja quasi überall die Powerbaitpflanzen. Als ich denn noch anfing mit ein 20er Haken und 12er Vorfach, paar Köfis zu fischen zum Großforellenangeln war er völlig perplex.

Für mich ist der Angelschein eher verpflichtend, um ein beispiellosen Umgang mit der Natur zu lernen. Wenn jemand nicht mal weiss, das mit Maden oder Köfi Forellen gefangen werden, oh mein Gott.

Wenn aber Idioten nicht mal in der Lage sind, ordentlich ihren Angelplatz zu verlassen, denn gleich weg mit den. Sollen sie wieder an ihren Puff, wo Angeln nix anderes bedeutet als Forellen reissen.

Und jetzt kurz OT: Trotzdem ich an jeden Gewässer wo ich hinkommen, immer Müll sammeln gehe, muss ich jeder Jahr 30€ Strafe zahlen, wegen nicht Teilnahme an Hegearbeiten. #q


----------



## antonio (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

und was hat das jetzt mit der prüfung zu tun?

antonio


----------



## hobby_angler_WL (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das so eine Fischerprüfung ihre Für und Wieder hat.

Und wer Powerbait als natürlichsten Köder für Forellen kennt, hat den Schein erkauft oder so.

Wer nichtmal sein verdammten Platz sauber halten kann, aber die Prüfung und den Schein hat, hat eindeutig nix am Wasser verloren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zusser schrieb:


> Stimmt, das sollte wirklich geändert werden.
> 
> Wenigstens für die Anpachtung nicht geschlossener Gewässer sollte neben dem Fischereischein zumindest ein Geässerwartelehrgang Voraussetzung sein.



Jenau #6

Bloß blöde, dass, so es sich um ein VDSF-Vereinsgewässer handelt, die "geprüften" Mitglieder dem Gewässerwart diktieren, was er zu besetzen hat.

Über die Qualifikation der Hege von Gewässern kann man trefflich (in einem anderen Thread) diskutieren. Da wären Änderungen auch hochnotwendig. Nicht bei denen, die die Angel reinhalten, de baruchen dazu keine Prüfung.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Antonio, Du hast meine Lieblingsfrage vergessen

Was ist ein Querder?
Fischkunde in meiner Prüfung

Na Jungs- aber ohne Google ( gabs damals och noch nicht), wat ist dat?

Wer's weiß darf weiter Angeln, ansonsten Prüfung neu
Muss man wissen.

Gruß A.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich habe mir nur das Eingangsposting von Thomas durchgelesen.
Dazu viel mir dann auch gleich das Gespräch mit unseren 1.Vorsitzenden, der auch die Kurse zur Prüfung leitet.

Er fragte mich, ob ich beim nächsten Kurs nicht einen extra Vortrag halten könnte, in dem ich vermitteln könnte wie man Fische fängt. Im Kurs würde man nur lernen wie man die Prüfung besteht...|bigeyes

Hautsächlich soll der Vortrag sich aber auch auf neuere Methoden wie zb.Drop Shot oder Jerken beziehen, da so etwas in der Lehrgängen wohl gar nicht behandelt wird....


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hautsächlich soll der Vortrag sich aber auch auf neuere Methoden wie zb.Drop Shot oder Jerken beziehen, da so etwas in der Lehrgängen wohl gar nicht behandelt wird....



Zumindest drop shot ist nach Prüfungsbedingungen keine waidgerechte Angelmethode. Baust Du sowas zusammen, bist Du durchgefallen.


----------



## Knispel (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wieso soll das nicht waidgerecht sein ? Wer fängt hat recht, dass war schon immer so.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Wieso soll das nicht waidgerecht sein ? Wer fängt hat recht, dass war schon immer so.



Falsch, wer etwas anderes macht als die Deutsche Bürokratie es vorschreibt, ist ein negatives Beispiel in der Gesellschaft.
Zumindest bis er durch einen Lappen Papier als dazugehörig ausgezeichnet wird. Danach kannst Du machen was Du willst.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es scheint hier eine gewisse Einigkeit darüber zu bestehen, dass die Sportfischerprüfung in der jetzigen theorielastigen Form reformierungsbedürftigt ist. Die Beispiele, die zeigen sollen, dss diese Prüfung sich nicht an Angler richtet, die finde ich ziemlich schlecht ausgewählt. Natürlich soll die Prüfung nicht befähigen ein Gewässer zu bewirtschaften, allerdings finde ich es schon wichtig, das ein Angler einen etwas weiteren Horizont hat, als zu wissen, wie man einen Wurm am Haken befestigt. Fragen zur Gewässerbiologie und zur Gewässerökologie haben da durchaus ihren Platz, allein um zu verdeutlichen, dass es lohnenswert ist mehr zu wissen als die Wassertiefe und welcher Fisch welches Maß hat. Wer sich dafür nicht interessiert - wer interessiert sich heutzutage schon für mehr als sich selbst, der kann nach der Prüfung einfach alles vergessen. 

Die Idee mit den Praxiskursen finde ich toll. Gerade Jungangler können davon profitieren, hat doch nicht jeder einen Opa oder Vater, der ihn mit ans Wasser nimmt.

Wer von den Kritiker des hohen Theorieanteils der Prüfung arbeitet eigentlich aktiv z.B. in der Jugendgruppen seines Vereins mit und bietet praxisbezogene Kurse an?

Aegir


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zumindest drop shot ist nach Prüfungsbedingungen keine waidgerechte Angelmethode. Baust Du sowas zusammen, bist Du durchgefallen.



Von welchem Bundesland sprichst du da?


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Wer von den Kritiker des hohen Theorieanteils der Prüfung arbeitet eigentlich aktiv z.B. in der Jugendgruppen seines Vereins mit und bietet praxisbezogene Kurse an?
> 
> Aegir



Ich bin zwar nicht angesprochen, weil ich nicht den Theorieanteil kritisiere, sondern die Prüfung insgesamt.

In einem Verein kann ich mich nicht betätigen, weil es in meiner Gegend keinen für mich finanzierbaren und mit halbwegs interessanten Gewässern versehenen Verein gibt, der noch Mitglieder aufnimmt. Un die Jugendgruppen in den mir bekannten Vereinen meiner Umgebung gibt es nicht, oder beschränken sich auf einige Nachkömmlinge von Vereinsmitgliedern. 

Allerdings biete ich Naturführungen an, die auch gerne in Anspruch genommen werden. Und dabei lernen die Teilnehmer wesentlich mehr von der Natur als in einem tumben Prüfungsvorbereitungskurs. 

Überhaupt ist das der Schlüssel zu mehr Verständniss und Begreifen der Natur und gleichzeitig auch der Keim, der Respekt wachsen lässt. Die Defizite liegen eindeutig in der Gesellschaft, im Lehrbetrieb und zum großen Teil auch in der diesbezüglich mangelnden elterlichen Erziehung. 

Die Menschen müssen raus in die Natur und sich mit Ihr beschäftigen. Auch und gerade durch das Angeln. Und diese "Prüfung" - und man muss dabei den Widersinn verstehen, denn es ist eine "Prüfung" um lernen zu dürfen - schränkt das erheblich ein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Von welchem Bundesland sprichst du da?



Ich kenne die Vorschriften zum prüfungsgerechten ( Prüfungssprache "Waidgerechten") Zusammenbau diverser Montagen. Wenn Du dabei an die Raubfischrute, die leichte oder schwere Spinnrute eine drop shot Montage knotest, entspricht das nicht den Kriterien für das bestehen der Prüfung.
Da gehören Schwimmer, Wirbel Stahlvorfach und Haken dran, oder bei den Spinruten entsprechend Wirbel Stahlvorfach und Kunstköder.

Wenn es ein BL gibt, in dem die drop shot Monatge bei der Prüfung zulässig ist, entzieht sich das meiner Kenntniss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wie einfach das auch in Deutschland gehen kann, zeigt das komplett prüfungsfreie  Friedfischangeln Angeln in Brandenburg.

Bezahlen, und folgende - in meinen Augen sehr ausführliche und gut gemachte Broschüre  - kriegen:
Ministeriumsseite:
http://www.mil.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php/bb1.c.243289.de

Broschüre:
http://www.mil.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/lbm1.a.3310.de/Broschüre_Friedfischangeln.pdf

Inkl. Fischkunde mit Bildern, genaue Verhaltensmaßgaben,Telefonnummern zum informieren etc.

Vorbildlich! 
#6#6#6

Wer sich an diese einfachen Anweisungen hält, kann am Wasser nix mehr falsch machen, ausser er will bewusst bescheixxen.

Da hilft dann aber wiederum keine Prüfung, sondern nur Kontrollen und Strafen.

Schade nur, dass die Brandenburger nicht konsequenterweise gleich die komplette Prüfung abgeschafft haben und auf freiwillige Fortbildung durch Vereine und Verände gesetzt haben..


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da hilft dann aber wiederum keine Prüfung, sondern nur Kontrolen und Strafen.



So läuft das in Holland.
Und die Kontrollen sind nicht ohne..#c

Aber es funktioniert....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wenn man dazu wie in Brandenburg vom Ministerium diese wirklich gut gemachte Broschüre zum prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln kriegt, kann auch wirklich niemand sagen, "das hab ich nicht gewusst"...

Broschüre:
http://www.mil.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/lbm1.a.3310.de/Broschüre_Friedfischangeln.pdf

Inkl. Fischkunde mit Bildern, genaue Verhaltensmaßgaben,Telefonnummern zum informieren etc.

*Mehr braucht keiner zu wissen, um mit dem Angeln anfangen zu können!!!!*

Schade nur, dass nicht gleich die ganze sinnnlose Prüfung abgeschafft wurde in Brandenburg, sondern nur fürs Friedfischangeln... Weder logisch noch konsequent..


Und in den Niederlanden ist eben auch die Polizei zum kontrollieren unterwegs und nicht nur Aufseher von Bewirtschaftern..

Wenn dazu dann von Vereinen und Verbänden freiwillige, gute Praxiskurse zur Weiterbildung angeboten werden würden, wäre das wirklich eine erstklassige Sache!


----------



## Honeyball (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Aber (@Tommi-Engel) Du kannst doch nicht irgend ein anderes Land mit uns vergleichen (zumindest nicht, wenn man die "Argumente" der Befürworter hier so liest), denn wir sind was Besonderes und deshalb leisten wir uns teure und unnütze bürokratische Hemmnisse wie Verbände, Kammern, Innungen und Vereinigungen etc. mit zum Teil hochbezahlten Leuten, die für viel Geld eigentlich nix Sinnvolles zu tun haben außer repräsentativ zu grinsen, wenn 'ne Kamera in der Nähe ist.
Und diese Gesellschaftsschmarotzer haben den lieben langen Tag vor lauter Langeweile nichts anderes am Hut, als sich ständig irgendwelchen neuen Schwachsinn einfallen zu lassen, der jedem von uns früher oder später das Leben schwer macht, sobald man etwas anderes tun will als malochen gehn und Fernsehn gucken (und selbst dabei wird man noch über alle Maßen eingeschränkt und reglementiert).

Aber weil wir das ja alles so gewohnt sind, lassen sich 80% unserer Bevölkerung das alles widerspruchslos gefallen, während von den verbliebenen 20% die eine Hälfte alles tut um auf die andere Hälfte der Veränderungswilligen verbal einzuschlagen, wo immer sich die Gelegenheit bietet.

Ob das hier im AB bei den von uns forcierten Themen zu den Verbänden ist oder sonstwo, überall das Gleiche. Die Masse ist geboren um zu leiden, und das macht sie mit Begeisterung.
Und weil das in anderen Ländern tatsächlich anders ist oder zumindest nicht so extrem wie bei uns, werden einem jegliche Vergleiche damit sofort vor den Kopf geknallt.

Wenn hier Leute ernsthaft davon überzeugt sind, dass wir eine Prüfung brauchen, weil wir ja so eine hohe Bevölkerungsdichte haben, dann zeigt das für mich nichts anderes als die Unfähigkeit, über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauen und sich mal ernsthaft mit den Dingen zu beschäftigen, statt immer nur alles nachzuplappern, was andere ihnen vorlügen.

Ich greife daher gerne mal das Beispiel Niederlande auf, weil es ein Land mit deutlich größerer Bevölkerungsdichte ist als dieses unser Land bei gleichzeitig drastisch liberaleren Regelungen, (nicht nur) was das Angeln betrifft.
(Deutschland 230 Einw./qkm, Niederlande 404, Quelle: Wikipedia)

Aber die Tatsache, dass irgendwas irgendwo anders besser geht, wiegt ja nicht so schwer als Argument wie ein "Das war schon immer so und hat noch nie geschadet".


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Aber die Tatsache, dass irgendwas irgendwo anders besser geht,


Es gibt ja auch die schlichte Tatsache, dass es in Deutschland anders geht!!!

Und zwar gut!!

Siehe Brandenburg..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Querder?
> Fischkunde in meiner Prüfung
> 
> Na Jungs- aber ohne Google ( gabs damals och noch nicht), wat ist dat?


 
das sind die Larven der Neunaugen, die gibt es hier bei mir in fast allen kleinen Bächen, die noch einen offenen Zugang zu den Flüssen der Küste haben und mit Kiesbänken und Schlammregionen gleichermaßen ausgestattet sind, noch sehr reichlich. Unwissende denken oft, das sind kleine Aale...




Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Wer von den Kritiker des hohen Theorieanteils der Prüfung arbeitet eigentlich aktiv z.B. in der Jugendgruppen seines Vereins mit und bietet praxisbezogene Kurse an?
> 
> Aegir


 
Ich bin zwar kein Kritiker, kann aber von mir behaupten, dass ich während meiner 21 jährigen Jugendgruppenleiterzeit regelmäßig mit unseren Jugendlichen Praxiskurse am Wasser gemacht habe. Meist in Abendkursen am Wasser, wo bei jeder Veranstaltung andere Methoden vorgestellt und geübt wurden. Für das Meeresangeln habe ich dann meist die Osterferien genutzt und bin mit denen nach Langeland zum Meerforellenblinkern, Pilken und Brandungsangeln gefahren, wofür dann natürlich gleich im Schleswig-Holsteinischen Watt die Wattwurmbesorgung vor der Fahrt mit eigenhändigem Buddeln geübt wurde. Mit 20 Kindern im Watt buddeln war schon eine lustige Sache..., ins Auto mussten sie danach in Unterbüx.|rolleyes

Ich bin nach wie vor für Kurse mit Prüfungen, um entsprechendes Grundwissen zu vermitteln und für mich gehören da auch Wissen über Pflanzen im Wasser, die Gewässerbiologie usw. mit dazu, ich finde das zumindest sinnvoll. Und wer von solchen Dingen weiß, der kann auch in der Praxis seine Platzwahl danach ausrichten, weil das oft auch Auswirkungen auf die Fangerfolge hat.

Was den Praxisbezug angeht, da würde ich mir auch eindeutig mehr wünschen, zu viel gibt es da für mich nicht. Da sind die Gesetzgeber in meinen Augen inkonsequent, fordern eine Prüfung mit reinem Theorieinhalt, wollen aber, dass sich die geprüften Angler in der Praxis ordentlich verhalten. Da wurde die Fischereibehörde und Politik schon oft zur Nachbesserung aufgefordert, haben dann aber sogar noch Kraschkurse zugelassen...., absolut kontraproduktiv, wie ich finde.

In SH ist vorsätzliches C&R verboten. Somit muss jeder Angler grundsätzlich eine Verwertungsabsicht haben. Damit könnte man durchaus mit den Prüflingen praktisch ans Wasser gehen, sie auf ihre persönlichen Zielfische Angeln lassen und anschließend die gefangenen Fische in praktischer Vorführung töten und sogar küchenfertig zubereiten lassen. Daneben könnte man allen schön das Handling mit den Angelrouten zeigen.

Die Brandenburger Broschüre finde ich auch lesenswert und zumindest hilfreich,zumindest viel besser als die Handzettel in SH und auch sehr verständlich geschrieben.

Allerding glaube ich auch hier, dass die wenigsten diese 40 Seiten durchlesen. Und wer sich dafür wirklich interessiert und diese komplett durchliest, der ist auch so interessiert und würde den Lehrgang und die Prüfung machen.


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> das sind die Larven der Neunaugen, die gibt es hier bei mir in fast allen kleinen Bächen, die noch einen offenen Zugang zu den Flüssen der Küste haben und mit Kiesbänken und Schlammregionen gleichermaßen ausgestattet sind, noch sehr reichlich. Unwissende denken oft, das sind kleine Aale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist eine annahme von dir, und warum dann ne pflichtprüfung?
> und wenn es bessere kontrollen geben würde, also jeder weiß, daß das risiko erwischt zu werden hoch ist, dann würde sich auch jeder diese broschüre nicht nur durchlesen.
> also nicht die prüfung bringt es sondern entsprechende kontrollen und sanktionen.


 
Natürlich ist das eine "Annahme", deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben, dass ich das glaube. Belegen kann das keiner, weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtiung.

Und bei einem Lehrgang und einer Pflichtprüfung, hat man zumindest die Gewissheit, dass es jeder einmal gehört hat und dies durch die Prüfung belegt wird. 

Ich würde entsprechende Kontrollen und harte Sanktionen auch begrüßen, doch dafür fehlt das Geld und entsprechendes Personal und die Verfolgungswilligkeit der Staatsanwaltschaften und Gerichte. Verstöße im Fischereirecht werden leider viel zu oft wegen Geringfügigkeit und mangelndem öffentlichen Interesse eingestellt. Es gibt ja noch nicht einmal vernünftige Register, in denen die Fischereischeininhaber eingetragen sind, selbst die Marken werden ohne Prüfung, ob ein Fischereischein vorhanden ist oder nicht, einfach so vom Amt ausgegeben.

Da ist noch eine so riesige Baustelle, da werde ich eine Fertigstellung bestimmt nie erleben.|uhoh:


----------



## Franky (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich greife daher gerne mal das Beispiel Niederlande auf, weil es ein Land mit deutlich größerer Bevölkerungsdichte ist als dieses unser Land bei gleichzeitig drastisch liberaleren Regelungen, (nicht nur) was das Angeln betrifft.
> (Deutschland 230 Einw./qkm, Niederlande 404, Quelle: Wikipedia)



Moin HP,

dann musste aber auch sehen, dass NL ca 20% Wasseranteil hat, D nur 2,4%

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niederlande
http://www.umweltbundesamt-daten-zur-umwelt.de/umweltdaten/public/theme.do?nodeIdent=2276


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das eine "Annahme", deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben, dass ich das glaube. Belegen kann das keiner, weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtiung.
> 
> nur aus dem glauben heraus ne pflichtprüfung?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin HP,
> 
> dann musste aber auch sehen, dass NL ca 20% Wasseranteil hat, D nur 2,4%
> 
> ...



der gewässeranteil ist doch nebensächlich, der zugang wird doch nicht durch die prüfung oder den schein geregelt, sondern durch die erlaubnisscheinausgabe.
außerdem gibt es länder mit ähnlichem gewässeranteil wie in deutschland und da funktionierts doch auch.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Kritiker, kann aber von mir behaupten, dass ich während meiner 21 jährigen Jugendgruppenleiterzeit regelmäßig mit unseren Jugendlichen Praxiskurse am Wasser gemacht habe. Meist in Abendkursen am Wasser, wo bei jeder Veranstaltung andere Methoden vorgestellt und geübt wurden. Für das Meeresangeln habe ich dann meist die Osterferien genutzt und bin mit denen nach Langeland zum Meerforellenblinkern, Pilken und Brandungsangeln gefahren, wofür dann natürlich gleich im Schleswig-Holsteinischen Watt die Wattwurmbesorgung vor der Fahrt mit eigenhändigem Buddeln geübt wurde. Mit 20 Kindern im Watt buddeln war schon eine lustige Sache..., ins Auto mussten sie danach in Unterbüx.|rolleyes




Sowas finde ich außerordentlich Klasse.#6 Ungeachtet aller Meinungsverschiedenheiten.


Dennoch. da nimmst Du Dir eine Gruppe Jugendlicher an die Hand, weist die in alle möglichen Dinge ein, die holen sich einen Jugendfischereischein und werden im Verlauf der Jahre zu richtig guten Anglern.

Und mit Schlag der Volljährigkeit *müssen* die eine Prüfung ablegen ???

Schon eigenartig, oder ?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> nur aus dem glauben heraus ne pflichtprüfung?


 
Ja, wegen der Gewissheit eines Grundwissens.





> ja und was nützt das?
> wenn der angler unterschreiben muß dafür,daß er die bestimmungen in der broschüre gelesen hat, dann ist das die gleiche gewissheit.



Er muss ja leider nicht dafür unterschreiben, die wird ihm in die Hand gedrückt und das war es.





> komisch nur in deutschland geht das nicht, ist kein geld da etc.
> und wenn man will, dann geht das auch, man muß nicht wegen jedem verstoß gerichte bemühen.


 
Beschwere Dich bitte nicht bei mir, dass das in Deutschland nicht klappt, da bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner (ich hätte das ja gerne in voller Härte), erzähle das den Gesetzgebern.

Und wenn man die Gerichte bemüht, dann passiert in Deutschland nun einmal überhaupt nichts, wer soll denn bei Verstößen etwas unternehmen, der Fischereiaufseher mit Selbstjustiz, oder wie stellst Du dir das vor?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dennoch. da nimmst Du Dir eine Gruppe Jugendlicher an die Hand, weist die in alle möglichen Dinge ein, die holen sich einen Jugendfischereischein und werden im Verlauf der Jahre zu richtig guten Anglern.
> 
> Und mit Schlag der Volljährigkeit *müssen* die eine Prüfung ablegen ???
> 
> Schon eigenartig, oder ?


 
So etwas gibt es bei uns in SH nicht, da kann jeder ab dem 11. Lebensjahr die Prüfung machen und mit dem 12. Lebensjahr den normalen Fischereischein bekommen, den er bis zum Tode behält, da gibt es keine Unterschiede zwischen Jugendlichen und Erwachsenen.

Da kommen dann wieder die leider unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetze zum Tragen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> So etwas gibt es bei uns in SH nicht, da kann jeder ab dem 11. Lebensjahr die Prüfung machen und mit dem 12. Lebensjahr den normalen Fischereischein bekommen, den er bis zum Tode behält, da gibt es keine Unterschiede zwischen Jugendlichen und Erwachsenen.
> 
> Da kommen dann wieder die leider unterscheidlichen Fischereigesetze zum Tragen.




Schon klar. Aber für die Jugendlichen besteht -zum Glück- keine Prüfungspflicht. Die können bis zur Volljährigkeit mit dem prüfungsfreien Jugendfischereischein angeln.

Und mit der Volljährigkeit müssen die zwangsweise die Prüfung ablegen, obwohl sie dann schon weitaus mehr Wissen besitzen als so ziemlich jeder frisch geprüfte Erwachsene.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber für die Jugendlichen besteht -zum Glück- keine Prüfungspflicht. Die können bis zur Volljährigkeit mit dem prüfungsfreien Jugendfischereischein angeln.


 
Nein, in SH nicht, da gibt es nur eine Reglung für alle und die gilt ab 12 Jahre, da gibt es keine Jugendfischereischeine. Also, wer als Jugendlicher Angeln möchte muss ab dem 12. Lebensjahr auch die Prüfung haben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Mal so als Einwurf:



> *§ 26*
> *Fischereischein*
> (1) *Wer den Fischfang ausübt*, (also jeder) muß einen auf ihren oder seinen Namen lautenden gültigen Fischereischein mit sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den Fischereiaufsichtsbeamtinnen
> oder Fischereiaufsichtsbeamten, den Polizeivollzugskräften, den Fischereiberechtigten, den Fischereiausübungsberechtigten oder den Fischereiaufseherinnen oder Fischereiaufsehern
> ...


 


> *§ 27*
> *Fischereischeinprüfung*
> (1) *Die Erteilung eines Fischereischeins ist vom Bestehen einer Fischereischeinprüfung **abhängig,* in der die erforderlichen Kenntnisse über die Fischarten, die Hege und Pflege der Fischgewässer, die Fanggeräte und deren Gebrauch, die Behandlung gefangener Fische und die fischereirechtlichen, naturschutzrechtlichen und tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften nachgewiesen werden müssen.​


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nein, in SH nicht, da gibt es nur eine Reglung für alle und die gilt ab 12 Jahre, da gibt es keine Jugendfischereischeine. Also, wer als Jugendlicher Angeln möchte muss ab dem 12. Lebensjahr auch die Prüfung haben.




OK, das wusste ich nicht. Danke.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> OK, das wusste ich nicht. Danke.


 

Ja, ist ein riesen Problem in Deutschland, dass das überall anders geregelt ist, das ist auch so ein Ding, was mich tierisch nerft, dass man nicht einmal ein grundsätzliches gemeinsames Fischereigesetz hinbekommt..., dann hätte man das ganze rumgeeiere und die Unsischerheiten sowie viele Diskussionen nicht.

Dazu könnte dann jedes Bundesland lediglich seine Eigenarten selbst stricken, wie bei uns die Küstenfischereiordnung....

Das wäre so meine vorrangige Marschrichtung.... für ein zusammengehörendes Deutschland.


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, wegen der Gewissheit eines Grundwissens.
> 
> gewissheit hat keiner und das grundwissen ist trotz prüfung oft nicht vorhanden.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein riesen Problem in Deutschland, dass das überall anders geregelt ist, das ist auch so ein Ding, was mich tierisch nerft, dass man nicht einmal ein grundsätzliches gemeinsames Fischereigesetz hinbekommt..., dann hätte man das ganze rumgeeiere und die Unsischerheiten sowie viele Diskussionen nicht.
> 
> Dazu könnte dann jedes Bundesland lediglich seine Eigenarten selbst stricken, wie bei uns die Küstenfischereiordnung....
> 
> Das wäre so meine vorrangige Marschrichtung.... für ein zusammengehörendes Deutschland.




Das ist ja im Grunde auch, was ich vertrete.

Ein übergreifendes Fischereigesetz, in dem die absolut notwendigen Dinge (meist juristischer und naturschutzrelevanter Natur) geregelt sind. Tierschutz wird eh´vom Bundesgesetz gedeckelt und der Rest liegt in der Verantwortung der Fischereiberechtigten. Dass bei diesen oft ein dringender und erheblicher Nachholbedarf an Wissen besteht, darüber muss man nicht reden. Das ist aber eine ganz andere Diskussion.

Dann könnten die Vereine und Verbände im Rahmen und in Bezug auf Ihre Mitglieder und Gewässer schalten und walten.
Die Zwangsprüfung könnte wegfallen, denn die Fischereiberechtigten könnten ja eine freiwillige Prüfung zur Voraussetzung zur Erteilung einer Fischereierlaubnis voraussetzen.
Die freien Gewässer und diejenigen, bei denen der Fischereirechtinhaber keine Prüfung voraussetzt, dürften von der Allgemeinheit befischt werden und alles wäre in Ordnung.
Der Fischereischein wäre, wir früher, käuflich zu erwerben um die Fischereiabgabe abzuführen und eine gewisse Kontrolle zu haben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> _gewissheit hat keiner und das grundwissen ist trotz prüfung oft nicht vorhanden._


 

Doch, definitiv am Tag der Prüfung schriftlich belgt.



> ich weiß nicht ob der satz auf dem tourischein sinngemäß drauf steht, aber es wäre ein leichtes ihn drauf zu schreiben.


 
Derzeit nicht, müssten die Behörden dann wollen, was scheinbar derzeit nicht der Fall ist.....




> ich beschwere mich nicht bei dir.



OK, alles klar.





> in dem direkt vor ort kassiert wird(verwarnungsgelder etc), wie es eben woanders auch gemacht wird.


 

In Deutschland aber derzeit rechtlich nicht möglich, dafür müssten dann erst wieder ein paar Gesetze geändert werden, leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und wäre es nicht eine tolle und zielführende Aufgabe für die Verbände, ein solches Heft über die Grundlagen des Angelns (angelehnt an Brandenburg) bundesweit gleich zu entwickeln und den Ministerien an die Hand zu geben als Leitfaden für Angelneulinge??

Und dann tolle, freiwillige Praxiskurse zur Weiterbildung anbieten, um die Leute zum Angeln begeistern zu können (was da sicher besser geht als mit sinnloser Theolrie...)..??

Und bundesweit zu versuchen mit den Polizeien ein Kontroll- und Kooperationssystem hinzubekommen?

Dafür zu sorgen, dass die Bewirtschafter eine wirklich gute Ausbildung erhalten und diese auch geprüft werden (da die wirklich Schaden am Ggewässer anrichten können durch falsche Maßnahmen/Besatz, im Gegensatz zu Anglern).?

Und was tun sie real:
Sturm laufen gegen Touristenscheine und gesetzliche Erleichterungen aus purer Macht-. und Geldgeilheit.......

Das ist in meinen Augen sowas von prügeldumm und kurzsichtig, dass mir dazu kein wirklich passendes Wort einfält...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein übergreifendes Fischereigesetz, in dem die absolut notwendigen Dinge (meist juristischer und naturschutzrelevanter Natur) geregelt sind. Tierschutz wird eh´vom Bundesgesetz gedeckelt und der Rest liegt in der Verantwortung der Fischereiberechtigten. Dass bei diesen oft ein dringender und erheblicher Nachholbedarf an Wissen besteht, darüber muss man nicht reden. Das ist aber eine ganz andere Diskussion.


 
Jupp, genau so. 




> Dann könnten die Vereine und Verbände im Rahmen und in Bezug auf Ihre Mitglieder und Gewässer schalten und walten.


 
Können sie ja jetzt schon, aber eben noch mit der Prüfungsgrundlage.



> Die Zwangsprüfung könnte wegfallen, denn die Fischereiberechtigten könnten ja eine freiwillige Prüfung zur Voraussetzung zur Erteilung einer Fischereierlaubnis voraussetzen.
> Die freien Gewässer und diejenigen, bei denen der Fischereirechtinhaber keine Prüfung voraussetzt, dürften von der Allgemeinheit befischt werden und alles wäre in Ordnung.
> Der Fischereischein wäre, wir früher, käuflich zu erwerben um die Fischereiabgabe abzuführen und eine gewisse Kontrolle zu haben


 
Wenn das von den Bundespolitikern dann so gewollt ist....

Mir liegt aber trotzdem an einem Mindestgrundwissen, was man aber mittels eines ähnlichen Papiers, wie das Brandenburger vermitteln könnte, indem man das zur Pflichtlektüre machen würde, sich das bescheinigen lassen würde, dass es gelesen wurde und vernünftige Bundeseinheitliche Register zur Überprüfung vorhalten würde und verstöße in aller Härte ahndet, so dass ein Rüpel, der dagegen verstößt dann nie wieder einen Fischereischein erhalten kann.:vik:


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

zitat:

"Mir liegt aber trotzdem an einem Mindestgrundwissen, was man aber mittels eines ähnlichen Papiers, wie das Brandenburger vermitteln könnte, indem man das zur Pflichtlektüre machen würde, sich das bescheinigen lassen würde, dass es gelesen wurde und vernünftige Bundeseinheitliche Register zur Überprüfung vorhalten würde und verstöße in aller Härte ahndet, so dass ein Rüpel, der dagegen verstößt dann nie wieder einen Fischereischein erhalten kann."

und schon sind wir wieder bei einander.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> "Mir liegt aber trotzdem an einem Mindestgrundwissen, was man aber mittels eines ähnlichen Papiers, wie das Brandenburger vermitteln könnte, indem man das zur Pflichtlektüre machen würde, sich das bescheinigen lassen würde, dass es gelesen wurde und vernünftige Bundeseinheitliche Register zur Überprüfung vorhalten würde und verstöße in aller Härte ahndet, so dass ein Rüpel, der dagegen verstößt dann nie wieder einen Fischereischein erhalten kann."


Man kann niemanden zum lesen - geschweige denn zum verstehen - zwingen..

Sieht man ja immer iwdder deutlichst an den frisch geprüften Anglern........

Daher ist es umso wichtiger, einen vernünftigen Kontrollrahmen durchzusetzen und entsprechend harte Strafen zu verhängen..

Schein weg - Je nach Vergehen unterschiedlich lange. 

Ganz einfach....

Und das Gleiche bei den Gewässerbewirtschaftern, weil die mit falschem Besatz und falschen Hegemaßnahmen im Gegensatz zu den Anglern wirklich die Gewässer kaputt machen können ...

Wenn da einer Regenbogner oder Zuchtkarpfen statt geeigneter Wildkarpfenrückzüchtungen in ein natürliches Gewässer schmeisst, wo die sich nicht vermehren können, gleich Pachtvertrag weg..


----------



## Knispel (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das Gleiche bei den Gewässerbewirtschaftern, weil die mit falschem Besatz und falschen Hegemaßnahmen im Gegensatz zu den Anglern wirklich die Gewässer kaputt machen können ...
> 
> Wenn da einer Regenbogner oder Zuchtkarpfen statt geeigneter Wildkarpfenrückzüchtungen in ein natürliches Gewässer schmeisst, wo die sich nicht vermehren können, gleich Pachtvertrag weg..


 
denn kannst du gleich 90 % aller Vereine in der BRD dicht machen. Außer besetzen kennen die doch nichts- ein Gewässer wieder herrichten, dass einheimische Fischarten sich selber vermehren können ist ein Fremdwort. Wenn denn die GWW sagen : wir haben 1000 Hechte besetzt, das schafft ein Laichpaar locker ... und wenn denn auch noch Fischarten besetzt werden, die sich tatsächlich in dem Gewässer natürlich reproduzieren können, frage ich mich allen ernstes : ist das nicht rausgeschmissenens Geld ?
Sollte sich eine Fischart nicht selber vermehren oder keine Brut hochkommen, hat sie eben in dem Gewässer nichts verloren. Aber es zählt bei vielen Kollegen ja nur : ich habe 100 Euronen gezahlt, denn muss ich das als Gegenwert auch wieder rausbekommen.


----------



## WK1956 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> und wenn denn auch noch Fischarten besetzt werden, die sich tatsächlich in dem Gewässer natürlich reproduzieren können, frage ich mich allen ernstes : ist das nicht rausgeschmissenens Geld ?
> Sollte sich eine Fischart nicht selber vermehren oder keine Brut hochkommen, hat sie eben in dem Gewässer nichts verloren.


 
glaub mir, ich zeige dir bei uns in der Gegend locker ein Dutzend Fließgewässer, die wären ohne Besatzmaßnahmen so gut wie fischleer. Und da ist kein Verein und kein Angler dran schuld, sondern der sogenannte Ökostrom, andere Gewässerverbauungen und der Kormoran.
Und gegen alle drei Ursachen hast du weder als Angler noch als Gewässerbewirtschafter eine Chance, ganz im Gegenteil, es werden seit dem glorreichen Atomausstieg noch mehr Kraftwerke gebaut.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Jupp, genau so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nä ne.|bigeyes

Seitenlange Diskussion bis auf die Knochen und jetzt plötzlich weitestgehende Übereinstimmung?

Klasse.#6



Aufs Amt, Fischereischein kaufen/verlängern, Broschüre ausgehändigt bekommen, Informationspflicht per Unterschrift bestätigt. Personifizierung über die Datenbank gewährleistet.

Angeln gehen. 


Groben Unfug anstellen, Fischereischein futsch, nix mehr angeln. 

Ach ja, Tourischein überflüssig.|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich hätte nie erwartet, dass Dorschgreifer und ich mal so einen Konsens in unseren Meinungen zu Lehrgang und Prüfung finden würden. #6#6#6:vik:
Jetzt bräuchte man "nur noch" einen Landesverband, der genau dies bei seiner Landesregierung durchsetzt.
Oder vielleicht auch mal eine Initiative von ein oder zwei Kreisgruppen, die ihrem Landesverband das mal schmackhaft machen. |rolleyes


----------



## angler1996 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

naja, wenn ich mir die Anzahl der Seiten so anschaue, war das'n hartes Stück Arbeit:m bis zum Konsens

Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

gut ding will weile haben.
löffelschnitzen geht auch nicht in 2 minuten:q

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das Gleiche bei den Gewässerbewirtschaftern, weil die mit falschem Besatz und falschen Hegemaßnahmen im Gegensatz zu den Anglern wirklich die Gewässer kaputt machen können ...
> 
> Wenn da einer Regenbogner oder Zuchtkarpfen statt geeigneter Wildkarpfenrückzüchtungen in ein natürliches Gewässer schmeisst, wo die sich nicht vermehren können, gleich Pachtvertrag weg..


 
Man soll es kaum glauben, auch da wäre ich voll bei Dir.

Ich halte ebenfalls nichts von sinnlosen Besatzmaßnahmen und diese Spiegelkarpfen, Afrowelse und Katzenwelse, Regenbogenforellen, Graskarpfen, Marmorkarpfen, Schwarzbarsche, Störe, die hier nicht hergehören und was einigen da noch so einfällt, gehört für mich auch veboten, am Besten mit Verkaufsverbot, damit auch kleine Privatleute sich nicht von denen entledigen, indem sie die irgendwo reinsetzen, nur weil sie die nicht mehr wollen...

In SH wird der Hegeplan für offene Gewässer glücklicherweise sehr hoch angesehen und nach den Hegeplänen gibt es so gut wie keine Besatzmöglichkeiten, wenn man nicht ganz klar Defizite in den Beständen nachweisen kann. Da genehmigen sie nur noch ganz wenig und dann müssen solche Besatzmaßnahmen auch immer durch ein wissentschaftliches Monitoring der Biologen der Fischereibehörde begleitet werden.

Ich bin gerade dabei, bei uns die Quappe wieder zu etablieren, das hat mich mittlerweile schon 2 Jahre Zeit gekostet, weil man die Behörde davon überzeugen muss, dass es sie bei uns mal reichlich gegeben hat, die Bestände dann aber wegen der Einleitung chemischer Stoffe durch eine Lederfabrik komplett zusammengebrochen sind. Nun muss ich dafür Fangmeldungen und Sichtungen sammeln, um einen Restbestand zu belegen, den man wieder aufbauen könnte. Das sieht mittlerweile ganz gut aus, nun muss das in den Hegeplan eingearbeitet werden, dann benötigt man eine Gewässerbewertung eines Fischereibiologen in Bezug auf die Quappe. Wenn man das alles hat, dann kann man erst einen Antrag auf Besatz stellen, der genehmigt werden muss. Dann muss man Elterntiere aus dem Besatzgewässer fangen (Besatz mit Fischen außerhalb des Einzugsgebit ist verboten), die in eine Fischzucht bringen, die die Genehmigung hat Quappen zu züchten (Betrieb muss dafür extra eine Zulassung haben) und dann kann es eventuell, wenn alles klappt, nach 3 Jahren Papierkrieg und Rennereien endlich mal losgehen.....

Schwarze Schafe gibt es da natürlich, die werden aber so langsam weniger, weil schon einige erwischt wurden, weil sie falsch besetzt haben, ohne Genehmigung. Ein Problem bleiben immer noch die kleinen geschlossenen Teiche, wo keine Kontrollen diesbezüglich stattfinden..., aber ich denke, auch da wird was passieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ein Problem bleiben immer noch die kleinen geschlossenen Teiche, wo keine Kontrollen diesbezüglich stattfinden...,


Da seh ich das kleinere Problem - solche Gewässer können auch Nichtgewerbliche (also z. B. Vereine) wie Anlagenbetreiber für Angler "nach Wunsch" zum Ausfang besetzen. Da das einbringen von sich nicht vermehrenden Arten wie Zuchtkarpfen, Störhybriden oder Regenbognern etc. keine Gefahr für natürliche Gewässer darstellt.

Und es gibt nunmal Angler, die gerne darauf angeln, warum sollte man die nicht lassen, wenns gefahrlos möglich ist?

Nicht jede Pfütze muss unter Naturschutz gestellt werden oder so bewirtschaftet werden, hier ist Raum für Anglerwünsche. Das nimmt dann auch Druck von den natürlichen Gewässern  - ein gutes Argument für jeden Naturschützer.

Auch hier - wie bei der unsäglichen gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung - sind aber gerade die Verbände, die eigentlich Lobbyarbeit auch für Angler machen und sowas voranbringen könnten, von einer zielführenden Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und vernünftigem Dialog mit den Naturschützern leider meilenweit entfernt.

Statt offensiv für ein vernünftiges, möglichst dereguliertes Angeln und einer vernünftigen Bewirtschaftung durch Profis einzutreten, ist deren wichtigstes Anliegen anscheinend ja immer noch die Bekämpfung gesetzlicher Erleichterungen wie beim Tourischein. 
Weil sie eben Angst um ihre Kohle und ihre Macht haben - davor, dass sie dann nicht wie bisher so einfach Angler über die Vereine als Melkkühe in den Verband zwingen zu können...


----------



## Honeyball (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wir sollten uns dabei aber bewusst sein, dass wir mit der Meinung, Regenbogenforelle, Schwarzbarsch, Stör und die diversen Karpfen gehören nicht in unsere Gewässer, nicht die Mehrheit der Angler und am Angeln Interessierten repräsentieren.
Genau wie beim leidigen Fischereischeiprüfungsthema bedarf es da noch in hohem Maße der Aufklärung und Information der Angler hinsichtlich der ökologischen Gefahren eines Falschbesatzes.

Wie sieht es da in der Realität aus. Da beschließt die Vereinsversammlung mal eben den Ankauf von 100 Graskarpfen für den 0,5 ha. Vereinsteich, nur weil der Kassenwart beim Spinnangeln 'ne Fadenalge am Drilling hatte. Kaum werden mal 10-20 Rotaugen unter 18cm an einem Tag gefangen, schreien alle nach Besatzhechten >40cm, um den Weißfischbestand wegen der drohenden Verbuttung  zu dezimieren. Und auf 2-3 mal Vereinsangeln pro Jahr auf vorher besetzte Anabolikaforellen und Zuchtstöre wollen die alten Knöppe auch nicht verzichten.
(die übrigens die gleichen sind, die im Herbst beim Vorbereitungskurs die Prüfungsfragen zu Gewässer- und Fischkunde mit den lernwilligen Scheinaspiranten durchkauen, ohne auch nur im geringsten auf die Hintergründe einzugehen)

Ist leider immer noch mehr die Regel als die Ausnahme.:c


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Man soll es kaum glauben, auch da wäre ich voll bei Dir.
> 
> Ich halte ebenfalls nichts von sinnlosen Besatzmaßnahmen und diese Spiegelkarpfen, Afrowelse und Katzenwelse, Regenbogenforellen, Graskarpfen, Marmorkarpfen, Schwarzbarsche, Störe, die hier nicht hergehören und was einigen da noch so einfällt, gehört für mich auch veboten, am Besten mit Verkaufsverbot, damit auch kleine Privatleute sich nicht von denen entledigen, indem sie die irgendwo reinsetzen, nur weil sie die nicht mehr wollen...
> 
> ...



Kuck ma......

da beharken wir uns wochenlang wegen dieser unsinnigen Prüfung, aber in den wirklich wesentlichen Dingen stimmen wir fast überein. 

Und mit dem Verkaufsverbot hast Du vollkommen Recht. Es ist auch nicht damit getan, den Besatz auf geschlossene Gewässer zu begrenzen, denn es finden sich unter all den Anglern garantiert ein paar geprüfte Idioten, die die gefangenen Fische dann in ein anderes Gewässer umsetzen, weil sie die da auch fangen wollen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht damit getan, den Besatz auf geschlossene Gewässer zu begrenzen, denn es finden sich unter all den Anglern garantiert ein paar geprüfte Idioten, die die gefangenen Fische dann in ein anderes Gewässer umsetzen, weil sie die da auch fangen wollen.


...was aber bereits heute durch die Gesetze i.d.R. verboten ist.

Egal ob durch geprüfte oder ungeprüfte Idioten. Das Wort Angler passt in diesem Zusammenhang gar nicht!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wie sieht es da in der Realität aus. Da beschließt die Vereinsversammlung mal eben den Ankauf von 100 Graskarpfen für den 0,5 ha. Vereinsteich, nur weil der Kassenwart beim Spinnangeln 'ne Fadenalge am Drilling hatte. Kaum werden mal 10-20 Rotaugen unter 18cm an einem Tag gefangen, schreien alle nach Besatzhechten >40cm, um den Weißfischbestand wegen der drohenden Verbuttung zu dezimieren. Und auf 2-3 mal Vereinsangeln pro Jahr auf vorher besetzte Anabolikaforellen und Zuchtstöre wollen die alten Knöppe auch nicht verzichten.


 
Zumindest da habe ich mir die Nase sehr blutig geschlagen, hat sich aber gelohnt, bei uns werden nur noch heimische Fische (gemäß Fischereigesetz) besetzt, auch in den kleinen Teichen. Man muss dem Vorstand nur vor Augen halten, dass sie für Verstöße gegen das Fischereigesetz voll haften. Sobald also ein Antrag für Fremdarten zur Versammlung gestellt wird, wird der nicht zugelassen, weil er gegen geltendes Recht verstößt. Komischerweise fordert das bei uns aber auch keiner, ausgenommen Graser..., das wurde aber ohne Antrag schon im Keim erstickt, weil wir noch heute untere einem Fehlbesatz von vor 10 Jahren in einem Einzelgewässer leiden, weil die Friedfische keine Laichmöglichkeiten mehr finden (haben die Graser komplett aufgefressen, da steht kein Schilfhalm mehr im Wasser....) und nun müssen wir Rotaugen und Brassen besetzen.....


Bei den Spiegelkarpfen, da können sie zwar nicht ganz von lassen, machen aber zumindest einen Mischbesatz aus Wildkarpfen und Spieglern mit 50/50, aber zumindest nicht fangfähige Fischgrößen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen:


> Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....


Da ist die falsche Bewirtschaftung auch nicht das Problem für Angler - er darf nur nach Maßgabe des Bewirtschafters entnehmen oder zurücksetzen - auch das also nach wie vor kein Argument für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung.....

Da reicht dike ein Heft wie als Beispiel schon aufgeführt aus Brandenburg, in dem ja auch die glasklaren Ansage drin ist, dass nicht eindeutig identifizierbare Fische zurückgesetzt werden MÜSSEN...


----------



## Knispel (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um zum Thema zurückzukommen:
> 
> 
> Da reicht dike ein Heft wie als Beispiel schon aufgeführt aus Brandenburg, in dem ja auch die glasklaren Ansage drin ist, dass nicht eindeutig identifizierbare Fische zurückgesetzt werden MÜSSEN...


 
Das Heft muss aber in bestimmten Gebieten unseres Landes denn zusätzlich in arabischen und kurillisch Schriftzeichen gedruckt werden. Ebenfalls in den Sprachen Europas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Na und??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das Heft muss aber in bestimmten Gebieten unseres Landes denn zusätzlich in arabischen und kurillisch Schriftzeichen gedruckt werden. Ebenfalls in den Sprachen Europas.



Das sollte wohl das kleinste Problem sein, wenn es denn überhaupt notwendig sein sollte. Wobei ich mal davon ausgehe das dazu keine Notwendigkeit besteht.

Ganz nebenbei, was Du meintest sind kyrillische Buchstaben. |rolleyes Du hättest aber auch ganz einfach "russische Schriftzeichen" schreiben können...musst nicht krampfhaft versuchen dich "gewählter" auszudrücken als nötig.#t


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> kannst du ja sein aber dann bitte begründe auch mal was ein angler mit besatzfragen, fragen zur wasserqualität und und und zu schaffen hat.
> ja er kann es wissen muß aber nicht, das sind alles sachen der bewirtschafter.
> 
> antonio


 
Jeder der ein Stimmrecht ausübt, sollte sich informieren.
Sollte er Mitpächter sein, z.B weil er einen Angelverein beitritt, sollte er  schon einiges Wissen,..dann ist er immer Mitbewirtschafter.
Aber auch der einfache Angler, sollte mehr Wissen haben als der Durchschittsbürger, wenn nicht wäre es traurig.

Das geht hier aber immer hin und her.:q
Prüfung ist eine Sache.
Vorbereitungslehrgang, mit teilweise Pflichtstunden ein weiteres.
(Beides lediglich Grundlagen)
Das Erlehrnen oder Vermitteln, des angelns oder fischens, wieder etwas anderes.
Man, das geht lediglich um Grundwissen.

Es reicht zu vermitteln das man beim Hecht wegen der Zähne, mit dem Durchbeißen einfacher Schnur rechnen muß und darum Stahlvorfächer nutzt.
Das ließe sich einfach praktisch zeigen.
Oder ich könnte da auch einen mehr stündigen Vortrag über all die Möglichkeiten, Vorzüge oder Nachteile halten.
Für Neulinge wohl kaum nachvollziehbar.
Nö, von der Prüfung sollte man nicht mehr als Grundlagen erwarten.

Aber,
ich behaupte, Angeln ist eigendlich Glückssache!

Je mehr man aber weiß und sich da mit auch auseinandersetzt, je weniger ist das Glück noch Erfolgsentscheident.
Schritt für Schritt bringt Wissen und Denken den fast grantierten Erfolg näher.
Viele Angler machen halt alles nur nach, was Erfolg brachte, ohne aber zu verstehen warum.
Verbesserungen sind so kaum möglich, Anpassungen an andere Gegebenheiten auch nicht.
Darum halte Ich es auch für den einfachen Angler von Vorteil solche Dinge zu verstehen, die sonst sicher nur Bewirtschafter verstehen brauchten.

Der ganze Quatsch mit der Wahrnehmung der Fische und ihrer Organe oder die Gewässerökologie.
Ich würde nicht drauf verzichten wollen, nur um mir anzusehen wie andere Fische fangen, unter Voraussetzungen die Ich so wahrscheinlich nicht vorfinde.
Wer den Quatsch aber versteht, kann sich eigende Gedanken machen und Ableitungen suchen.


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Jeder der ein Stimmrecht ausübt, sollte sich informieren.
> Sollte er Mitpächter sein, z.B weil er einen Angelverein beitritt, sollte er  schon einiges Wissen,..dann ist er immer Mitbewirtschafter.
> 
> nicht jeder angler muß in nem verein sein.
> ...



antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ antonio
 Ich habe echt keinen Bock deinen Beitrag abzutippen, weil du die Antwort zwischengeschoben hast.

Nein nicht jeder muß Mitglied sein..
Es gibt genügend freie Gewässer.
Leider lehrt die Erfahrung, das mit Allgemeinbesitz nicht unbedingt gut umgegangen wird.
Eigentumsrechte sorgen eher für nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung und es lohnt sich so auch eher für Rechte zu kämpfen.


Nur wenn er Anteilnehmer ist, hat er auch Stimmrecht.
So funktioniert Demokratie eben, willst Du etwas anderes solltest Du das Land wechseln.:q
Klar, sollte nicht auf jeden Wunsch beim Besatz eingegangen werden, aber mit der Wahl der Funktionsträgers, der die Bewirtschaftung macht, wird auch immer über den Besatz mit entschieden.
Jedes Mitglied ist immer auch mitschuldig was der Verein macht.
Es mag Besatzfehler geben, aber nicht nur durch den Vorstand, sondern mehr noch, wegen der Dummheit und Gleichgültigkeit der Mitglieder, die lediglich angeln wollen.


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

klar haben sie stimmrecht, nur es kann eben nicht für alles gestimmt werden, das ist auch demokratie.
die besatzfehler gibt es nicht wegen der "dummheit" der mitglieder sondern wegen der "dummheit" derjenigen vorstände die sich diesbezüglich vom mitgliedern erpressen, unterbuttern, oder nenn es wie du willst, lassen.
fakt ist doch wenn irgend ein wunschbesatz irgendwelche mitglieder(auch wenn es die mehrheit ist) nicht "regelkonform" ist, so hat der vorstand dies eben nicht zu tun.
denn nicht die mitglieder haften im falle eines falles, sondern der vorstand oder die entsprechenden personen aus dem vorstand.
also würde ich als vorstandsmitglied wohl überlegen, was ich zulasse und was nicht.
es ist dann mein kopf den ich hinhalten muß oder im schlimmsten fall auch mein privatvermögen, und nicht der kopf des mitglieds xy.
das scheinen einige zu vergessen oder gar nicht zu wissen.
und wenn die vorstände(alle) sich diesbezüglich durchsetzen würden, was wollen die mitglieder mit nicht regelkonformen oder utopischen besatzvorstellungen dann machen?
den verein wechseln? geht nicht, wenn es überall so gemacht wird.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers, aus der Mehrheit der nicht organisierten Angler den Vereinen genehme Bewirtschaftertungsentscheider per gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung zu machen.

Wollen das die Vereine, können sie jedem Aspirante vor Eintritt in den Verein auch eine Ausbildung als Fischwirt abverlangen - ohne jeden sinnlsoen geetzlichen Zwang für die, welche nur angeln wollen..

Aber wegen solcher Wünsche der Minderheit der in Vereinen zumn bewirtschaften organisierten Angler  der Mehrheit der am Angeln interessierten Menschen eine sinnlose gesetzliche Zwangsprüung aufzuerlegen, die faktisch kaum was mit Angeln zu tun hat, das ist eine schliche Unverschämtheit. 

Wollen die Vereine ausgebildete Bewirtschafter zum abstimmen, sollen sie auch selber mit Ausbildungen dafür sorgen, und nicht der Gesetzgeber deswegen Angler malträtieren..


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @ antonio
> Ich habe echt keinen Bock deinen Beitrag abzutippen, weil du die Antwort zwischengeschoben hast.
> 
> Nein nicht jeder muß Mitglied sein..
> ...



das ist so pauschal auch nicht richtig, ich kenne auf beiden seiten solche und solche gewässer.
auschlaggebend für die "ordnung" am wasser sind entsprechende kontrollen.
bei kleinen vereinen wo jeder jeden kennt ist das problem nicht so akut, eben weil man sich kennt und in der regel jeder weiß was der andere macht/gemacht hat.
also auch ein system der funktionierenden kontrolle.
je größer und anonymer die sache wird, desto mehr "unordnung" kann sich einschleichen, aber dem kann man eben mit nem entsprechenden kontrollsystem entgegenwirken.
klar ist es nicht so einfach wie in nem 15-mann-verein aber wo ein wille ist....

antonio


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers, aus der Mehrheit der nicht organisierten Angler den Vereinen genehme Bewirtschaftertungsentscheider per gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung zu machen.
> 
> Wollen das die Vereine, können sie jedem Aspirante vor Eintritt in den Verein auch eine Ausbildung als Fischwirt abverlangen - ohne jeden sinnlsoen geetzlichen Zwang für die, welche nur angeln wollen..
> 
> ...



das muß noch nicht mal sein, es würde reichen wenn die entsprechenden verantwortlichen(gewässerwarte als beispiel) diese ausbildung haben müßten.
und wenn dann eben mitglied xy über den besatz als beispiel bestimmen will so soll er auch diese ausbildung machen und dann aber nicht nur bestimmen/mitbestimmen sonder auch für sein handeln dann verantwortlich/haftbar sein.
da trennt sich dann ganz schnell die spreu vom weizen.

antonio


----------



## kaiszenz (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Was hat die SPORTfischereiprüfung gebracht ?
1. Es ist besser Karpfen im Frühling/Sommer zu Angeln da Sie zu dieser zt         aufgrund der enormen Laichproduktion mehr gewicht haben.
2. Alle Fische die ich nicht haben will setze ich schonend zurück mit der             Begründung ich kann Sie nicht sicher bestimmen (vergessen ).
3. Hechte stehen nach der Laichzeit häufig noch im Uferbereich .
4. Die Wurfprüfung hilft mir nicht beim Brandungsangeln.
5. Ich bin Angler und kein Sportler und hier im Norden auch kein Fischer.

So Thomas nu hast du Gründe für die Prüfung.


----------



## kaiszenz (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Vieleicht noch Provokant alle Lachse und Meerforellen sind Gleichgültig Ihrer größe und Färbung Abzuschlagen da es sich um nicht heimische Fischarten handelt.Galten in der BRD als Ausgestorben und wurden über Schwedische, Dänischen  Besatz aufgebaut


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Bei den Spiegelkarpfen, da können sie zwar nicht ganz von lassen, machen aber zumindest einen Mischbesatz aus Wildkarpfen und Spieglern mit 50/50, aber zumindest nicht fangfähige Fischgrößen.



Dann haben von dem Besatz ja wenigstens die Kormorane und die Kochtopfangler, die sich an garkeine Mindestmaße halten, etwas. :m

Witzig auch die Kontrollen für die privaten Pächtergemeinschaften. Seh das genauso wie Thomas, warum lässt man die nicht einfach in Ruhe?

Ich kann solche Leute nicht verstehen die überall rumrennen wo sie nichts zu suchen haben und anderen Leuten vorschreiben wollen, was die zu tun und zu lassen haben, oder welche Fische in welchen Grössen besetzt werden "dürfen" und welche nicht.

Wir haben auch eine extreme Weissfischpopulation im See, trotz vorhandener böser Graskarpfen. 
Könnte da den Tipp geben...am eigenen Gewässer Laichmöglichkeiten schaffen und sich weniger in die Angelegenheiten anderer einzumischen. So haben alle was davon. Wir haben unsere Ruhe vor besserwissenden Menschen die nur belehrend durch die Gegend laufen und ihre Geltungssucht befriedigen wollen und ihr bekommt einen eigenen Weissfischbestand in eure Teiche.

Falls du dazu Fragen hast, steh ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung!


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Dann haben von dem Besatz ja wenigstens die Kormorane und die Kochtopfangler, die sich an garkeine Mindestmaße halten, etwas. :m
> 
> Witzig auch die Kontrollen für die privaten Pächtergemeinschaften. Seh das genauso wie Thomas, warum lässt man die nicht einfach in Ruhe?
> 
> ...


 
Einer von Uns hat Thomas nicht richtig verstanden.|rolleyes
Klang für mich nicht wie, mehr Freiheiten bei der Bewirtschaftung und weniger Kontrolle.
Eher wie mehr Kontrolle und härtere Strafen bei Fehlern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich kann solche Leute nicht verstehen die überall rumrennen wo sie nichts zu suchen haben und anderen Leuten vorschreiben wollen, was die zu tun und zu lassen haben, oder welche Fische in welchen Grössen besetzt werden "dürfen" und welche nicht.



Dazu muss man begreifen, dass die Natur kein Eigentum ist. Man hat lediglich das Recht bestimmte Bereiche zu nutzen. Und das sollte man so tun, dass es keine nachhaltigen Schäden gibt. Und beim Bestaz werden gravierende Schäden angerichtet. Wer Graskarpfen oder andere fremde Arten einsetzt, dem gehört im Grunde das Fischereirecht sofort entzogen

Und genau unter diesem Aspekt ist die Sportfischerprüfung auch unsinnig und heuchlerisch.

Die Angler wollen und sollen angeln, mehr nicht. Aber auch nicht weniger. Das sollen sie möglichst unbürokratisch und frei tun dürfen. 

Die Bewirtschaftung gehört in meinen Augen in die Hände einer behördlichen Organisation, die mit Fachleuten besetzt ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Da bin ich anderer Meinung.
Ich habe kein Problem, solche "Fremdarten" (die inzwischen schon seit Jahrzehnten hier sind) in geschlossenen Gewässern zu besetzen.

Einer meiner Teiche hat landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen nebenan. Wird bei ungünstig stehendem Wind gedüngt haben wir ein Problem, nämlich Krautbewuchs.

Ausserdem sind Graser Top Angelfische.

Wie gesagt, meine Gewässer haben keine Verbindung zu anderen Gewässern. Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit, wenn sich da Leute in unsere Besatzangelegenheuten einmischen.
Ich lauf auch nicht bei Teichanlagen rum die mir nicht gehören und schreib den Leuten da vor, was zu tun und zu lassen ist.

Dafür gibts einen sogenannten Sportfischerverband...

Jeder der seine Teiche ohne "Fremdarten" führen will, der kann sich die gerne selber pachten/kaufen und da dann machen was er will und auf den Besatz von Grasern, Stören, Regenbognern und Afros verzichten. Aber bitte nicht mich nerven, wo ich nen Heidengeld für bezahle.

Fachleute?
Meinst du solche die in Hamburg seit 25 Jahren erfolglos am Eichbaumsee rumdoktern?
Oder spezielle Verbandsmenschen die in Kormoran- und Kochtopfanglerverseuchten Gegenden nurnoch untermassige Fische besetzen?

Auf solche Leute kann ich Verzichten.

Ich bitte dich. Zumindest von Verbandsseiten ist doch klar, was da gewollt ist. Hauptsache belehrend durch die Gegend ziehen und den Leuten sagen, was die an ihrem Besitz zu tun und zu lassen haben. Fischbestand nachrangig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich wollte lediglich auf die Diskrepanz hinweisen, die angeblich zwischen geprüften und ungeprüften Anglern bestehen. Insbesondere hinsichtlich der Einwürfe von Bernd, dass Angler ein Mitspracherecht beim Besatz haben.

Welcher Naturfrevel bei den geprüften Anglern oft herauskommt, zeigen sehr viele Beispiele, so wie auch Deine Einstellung.

Die Natur gehört Dir nicht, gehört der Allgemeinheit. Und wer so fahrlässig damit umgeht, dem sollte Fischereischein und Fischereirecht entzogen werden. 

Und das sind immer "geprüfte" Angler.


----------



## antonio (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung.
> Ich habe kein Problem, solche "Fremdarten" (die inzwischen schon seit Jahrzehnten hier sind) in geschlossenen Gewässern zu besetzen.
> 
> wenn du garantieren kannst, daß sie auch nur dort bleiben würde das ja gehen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Tja, deshalb sehen ich und mein Bekannten- und Freundeskreis auch zu, das wir Teiche in unseren Besitz bringen. Dann müssen wir und nicht mit irgendwelchen Leuten absappeln, die da nichts zu suchen haben.

Ruhe und Freiheit, sowie gute Fangergebnisse sind ganz angenehme Nebeneffekte.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich.
Wo ist das Problem nen Stör, Afro oder Regenbogner zu besetzen?
Die vermehren sich sowieso nicht weiter.

Und mal davon abgesehen. Wir haben JEDEN Tag Kormorane auf dem Wasser. Das ist natürlich in Ordnung. Und der Eingriff von einem Schwarm solcher Vögel ist kein Problem, aber bei Störbesatz wird rumgeheult.

Da sieht man auch, was dabei rauskommt wenn solche sogenannten "Tierschützerexperten" etwas selber in die Hand nehmen.

Und solchen Leuten soll ich die Bewirtschaftung meines Gewässers überlassen?

Wir würden gerne Schleien besetzen. Werden nur leider von den Kormoranen gefressen. Wie Alande auch. Oder Barsche.
Störe sind gute Angelfische und vor allem werden sie NICHT von Kormoranen gefressen. Uns bleibt nichtmehr viel anders übrig als solche Fische zu besetzen, wenn wir kein Grillsportverein aus unserem Angelverein machen wollen.

Zusammengefasst sollen also irgendwelche Spinner, die in Kormoranverseuchten Gebieten nur untermaßige Fische besetzen die Bewirtschaftung meines Gewässers übernehmen?
Geschieht das dann in Absprache mit den "Vogelschützern", damit ihre aus der Kontrolle geratenene schwarzen Pest genug zu fressen hat?
Und die Experten die seit 25 Jahren am Eichbaumsee rumdoktern übernehmen bei mit dann die Gewässeranalysen.

Sorry Ralle, aber da gefällt mir der jetzige Zustand schon ganz gut.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@Allrounder27
Mal ne dumme Frage, haben Du und deine Frunde so eine Prüfung mit Vorbereitungskurs besucht ?

Bei den Experten am Eichbaunsee handelt es sich wenigstens teilweise tatsächlich um Experten.
Ob sie etwas können wird sich noch zeigen.
Sicher ist immer Vorsicht geboten wenn Berufskräfte 
für Geld zur Tat schreiten.
Diesen Fachkräften geht es ums Geld, hoffendlich auch immer um die Gewässer.
Ein Grund mehr, das auch die Vereine oder Pächter über genügend Sachverstand verfügen das alles nachvollziehen und überprüfen zu können.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Meinst du eine Fischereischeinprüfung?
Haben wir natürlich alle.

Naja, solange die "Experten" am Eichbaumsee noch nicht wissen was Sache ist, kann man ja weiterhin auf den Karpfenanglern rumhacken und sicherlich können die "Experten" in den nächsten 25 Jahren zeigen, was in ihnen steckt. In den letzten 25 Jahren war das ja noch nicht so doll. 

Ich bin da absolut kein Freund von, wenn irgendwelche Fremden mir an meinem Gewässer erzählen was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe. Du sagst bei bezahlten Fachkräften muss man Vorsichtig sein? Dann hab mal nen Trupp besserwissender Verbandsmenschen der richtigen Sorte (no c&r) am See...Da konnten aber einige solche Typen, teilweise mit Biologiediplom, schon Eindrucksvoll belegen wie wenig Plan sie doch tatsächlich haben. Da treffen dann alte Denkmuster (catch&eat) und das damit verbundene Zurücksetzverbot auf ausufernde Kormoranplagen und es wird nurnoch peinlich!

Da kommen dann meine, oben genannten Beispiele vor.
Ich bin 100x im Jahr an einem von meinen Teichen. Manchmal gehe ich nur so um den See oder fahre mal mit dem Boot rum. Weiterhin haben wir KEINE Fangbegrenzung und JEDER trägt seine Fische ein. Die gefangenen und die zurückgesetzten. Bis auf eine kleine Fehlerquote bei Rotaugen und Rotfedern haben wir wohl eine zu 99% genaue Liste von dem, was gefangen wurde.

Welcher Verein kann das von sich behaupten?
Da werden dann wegen Fangbegrenzungen zuviele Fische entnommen, oder es werden zuviele eingetragen, damit neue Nachbesetzt werden. Aber aufgund dieser Informationen wird dann der Besatz von Leuten geplant, die x hundert Kilometer entfernt leben und arbeiten?

Sieht man ja was dabei rauskommt. Untermaßige Fische mag sich in der Theorie toll verkaufen lassen, in der Praxis ist das eines der lächerlichsten Dinge was ich je gehört habe.

Weiterhin habe ich schon mehrmals gesagt, das die Fische nicht in andere Gewässer wechseln. Ausserdem greift der Kormoran extrem viel stärker in unser Teichökosystem ein, als die paar Teichforellen oder Störe das jemals schaffen könnten. Laichmöglichkeiten kann man selber schaffen, dafür muss man aber harte und viele Arbeitsstunden am eigenen Teich verbringen.

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, das mich die ganze Thematik aufregt. In Deutschland laufen zuviel Leute rum, die sich in Angelegenheiten einmischen, die sie nichts angehen! Ich gehe auch nicht an fremde Teiche und schreibe den Leuten da vor, was zu tun ist!

Edit: Mir konnte ja immernoch keiner Sagen was denn nun an den sich nicht-vermehrenden-SPezies so schlim ist. Ausserdem, grade diese Leute die sich in eure Besatzangelegenheiten einmischen sind genau DIE Leute, die euch weiterhin nerven, wenn sie euren Besatz übernommen haben. Es ist doch klar, wo das Kernproblem liegt. Einige der Spassbefreiten Kollegen und Neider wollen Ihre Geltungssucht befriedigen und anderen die Freude nehmen und irgnedwo Beachtung finden. Glaubt ihr, das die euch in Ruhe lassen, wenn sie das erste einmal geschafft haben? 
Danach kommen dann die nächsten Dinger. Kein Anfüttern, kein Zurücksetzten, nichtmehr mit Kollegen angeln (Gemeinschaftsfischen) und am Ende muss man eine Genehmigung einholen, wenn man am Teich mal einen Witz machen möchte...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Meinst du eine Fischereischeinprüfung?
> Haben wir natürlich alle.
> 
> Naja, solange die "Experten" am Eichbaumsee noch nicht wissen was Sache ist, kann man ja weiterhin auf den Karpfenanglern rumhacken und sicherlich können die "Experten" in den nächsten 25 Jahren zeigen, was in ihnen steckt. In den letzten 25 Jahren war das ja noch nicht so doll.
> ...




Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten und meine das auch nicht abwertend. Aber Deine Einstellung zur Natur und Umwelt zeugt von tiefem Unwissen. Und damit bist Du keinesfalls alleine. Das ist auch nur bedingt Deine Schuld, weil die Gesellschaft an sich auf Naturbildung pfeift. Woher sollen die Menschen es dann besser Wissen?

Aber eines zeigt es mehr als überdeutlich.

Die Spotfischerprüfung ist hirn- und sinnlos, und zwar in jeder Beziehung.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten und meine das auch nicht abwertend. Aber Deine Einstellung zur Natur und Umwelt zeugt von tiefem Unwissen. Und damit bist Du keinesfalls alleine. Das ist auch nur bedingt Deine Schuld, weil die Gesellschaft an sich auf Naturbildung pfeift. Woher sollen die Menschen es dann besser Wissen?
> 
> Aber eines zeigt es mehr als überdeutlich.
> 
> Die Spotfischerprüfung ist hirn- und sinnlos, und zwar in jeder Beziehung.



Natürlich wird es ohne Prüfung besser!


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Ralle, kommt noch mehr ausser ein persönlicher Angriff?


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Ralle, kommt noch mehr ausser ein persönlicher Angriff?




Wie soll ich es denn sonst sagen ? Es ist nicht als persönlicher Angriff gedacht, es ist schlicht und einfach ein Fakt.

Dass fremde Arten sehr gravierende Schäden anrichten können, ist hundertmal belegt. Dass viele davon auf dem Irrtum beruhen, eine Art könne sich nicht fortpflanzen, könne nicht selbstständig überleben, würde sich niemals mit anderen Arten kreuzen, ist ebenfalls oft genug belegt.

Du wischst das einfach vom Tisch und sagst, so schlimm kann es nicht sein.

Du behauptest, der Kormoran wäre schlimmer als irgendeine fremde Art. Das stimmt einfach nicht, denn keiner kann vorhersagen, welches Gefahrenpotential von einer fremden Art tatsächlich ausgeht. Der Kormoran frißt nur Fische. Zu viele für uns Angler und Teichwirte, aber niemals kann er ein ökologisches System zum Zusammenbruch bringen.

Und nochmal, hier geht es um die Prüfung. Und diese ist vollkommen sinnlos, hält nur Menschen davon ab, sich näher mit der Natur zu befassen und vielleicht etwas Verständniss dafür zu entwickeln. 

Und darum gehört die Anglerprüfung weg und die hegerische Verantwortung in fachkompetente Hände.


----------



## LOCHI (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber eines zeigt es mehr als überdeutlich.
> 
> Die Spotfischerprüfung ist hirn- und sinnlos, und zwar in jeder Beziehung.




Hab nicht mitgelesen aber die"Spotprüfung ist tatsächlich überflüssig!"

und wech......................:m


----------



## daci7 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

PS: ich würde auch ungerne verantwortlich sein für wissenschaftliche Diagnosen und daraus resultierende Besatz-/Bewirtschaftungsvorschläge... 

Besonders wenn das Resultat (wie wahrscheinlich an vielen deuschen Gewässern) heißen müsste "Alle Karpfen raus", "keine Spaßforellen mehr"/ wenn nötig "teurere heimische Besatzstämme" oder "Zanderverbot für See XY" hat man schon den schwarzen Peter in der Hand und plötzlich kommen 100e selbsternannte Profis die durch ihre 2000h am Wasser im Jahr viel besser durchblicken


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> PS: ich würde auch ungerne verantwortlich sein für wissenschaftliche Diagnosen und daraus resultierende Besatz-/Bewirtschaftungsvorschläge...
> 
> Besonders wenn das Resultat (wie wahrscheinlich an vielen deuschen Gewässern) heißen müsste "Alle Karpfen raus", "keine Spaßforellen mehr"/ wenn nötig "teurere heimische Besatzstämme" oder "Zanderverbot für See XY" hat man schon den schwarzen Peter in der Hand und plötzlich kommen 100e selbsternannte Profis die durch ihre 2000h am Wasser im Jahr viel besser durchblicken



Deswegen braucht man aber immer noch keine Prüfung für Angler - nur für Bewirtschafter......


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich es denn sonst sagen ? Es ist nicht als persönlicher Angriff gedacht, es ist schlicht und einfach ein Fakt.
> 
> Dass fremde Arten sehr gravierende Schäden anrichten können, ist hundertmal belegt. Dass viele davon auf dem Irrtum beruhen, eine Art könne sich nicht fortpflanzen, könne nicht selbstständig überleben, würde sich niemals mit anderen Arten kreuzen, ist ebenfalls oft genug belegt.
> 
> ...


 
Das fremde Arten Schaden anrichten können ist hundertfach belgt, tausendfach lauft es völlig harmlos.
Trotz allem ein bleibt es ein unheimliches Risiko, welches zwar bekannt ist, aber in Deutschland ehr den Normalfall darstellt.
Da braucht man sich nur mal einen einfachen Gartencenter anzuschauen.
Aber auch eine Heimische Art muß nicht unbedingt harmlos sein nur weil sie heimisch ist.
Fehlt Ihr plötzlich, der natürliche Gegenspieler in einer veränderten Natur, kann sie ähnliche Schäden wie eine Fremdart anrichten und sich invasiv ausbreiten.
Heimisch oder nicht, ihre erprobte Nische ist eigendlich eine völlig andere.

Ob man aber die Fischerprüfung abschaffen sollte oder nicht sind Betrachtungsweisen.
Ohne Zwang mögen mehr Menschen im direkten Kontakt in der Natur Erfahrungen sammeln.
Mit Zwang, sind es halt weniger, aber das Einstiegswissen wird in der Regel höher sein.
Ich denke mal die Fischerprüfung hat wenigen geschadet auch wenn sie für einige unnötig wäre, ist es für viele fast das einzige Mal das sie sich mit der Materie jemals theoretisch auseinandersetzen werden.
Die am meisten darüber meckern, sind oft die für die es am meisten Sinn macht, weil sie sich eben am wenigsten für diesen Bereich interessieren und lediglich angeln wollen.
Gegenfrage an Ralle und Thomas: Habt ihr sie gemacht ?
Ich bin sicher ja, so wie auch Ich und viele weitere.
Es stimmt, lehrnen tut man am Wasser.
Aber die Abschafung zu fordern und gleichzeitig nach einer viel mehr auf Naturschutz ausgerichteten Gsetzeslage zu rufen wird eher kontraproduktiv, den solche Gesetzesänderungen wird es nicht mal eben geben, nicht in Deutschland.
Tja, bei den nicht wenigen Fällen von ausländischen Anglern die so im Prüfungsland Deutschland Probleme haben, entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich, aber da gibt es eben teilweise Schlupflöcher wie zum Beispiel die Prüfung ohne Lehrgang.
Aber sicher sollte da etwas mehr gemacht werden, daß solche erfahrenden Angler Zugang erhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Aber die Abschafung zu fordern und gleichzeitig nach einer viel mehr auf Naturschutz ausgerichteten Gsetzeslage zu rufen wird eher kontraproduktiv, den solche Gesetzesänderungen wird es nicht mal eben geben, nicht in Deutschland.


Nein.
Die Abschaffung einer gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung für Angler (deren gewässerrelevante Entscheidung lediglich im Entnehmen oder zurücksetzen gefangener Fische besteht) steht nicht im Gegensatz zur Forderung nach besserer und naturnäherer Gewässerbewirtschaftung durch professionellere Strukturen mit Leuten, die eine entsprechende Ausbildung nachweisen können müssen.

Denn nur die Bewirtschafter können den Gewässern schaden, nicht die Angler..

Daran wird auch eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler nichts ändern, gerade weil auch nur eine Minderheit der Angler in den bewirtschaftenden Vereinen ist.

Da braucht es eine Zwangsprüfung für Bewirtschafter, nicht für Angler!!!

Ebenso eine Unterscheidung in naturnahe/natürliche Gewässer und reine  Angelgewässer (dann geschlossene Gewässer bis zu einer zu definierenden Größe).

Durch eine Ausweitung der zweiten auch mit Besatz z. B. mit Zuchtkarpfen, Rebos, Stören etc. werden erstere nachhaltig entlastet.

Und auch dazu braucht es nach wie vor für Angler keine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung..

Der Angler MUSS sich an die Regeln des Gewässerbewirtschafters halten, an die Gesetze, an Entnahmeregelungen.

So oder so - also weg mit der sinnlosen Prüfung, statt dessen sollen Vereine/Verbände praktisches Angeln anbieten, um das den Interessierten näher zu bringen.

Und gleichzeitig vor allem für profesionelle Bewirtschaftung sorgen.

Geht natürlich nicht, wenn die Vereine/Verbände ihre personellen Ressourcen für eine sinnlose theoretische Ausbildung für eine sinnlose gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung verbrauchen und dann für vernünftige Arbeit keine Ressourcen mehr über haben (auch nicht für Kontrollen).


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage an Ralle und Thomas: Habt ihr sie gemacht ?
> Ich bin sicher ja, so wie auch Ich und viele weitere.



Musste ich ja. Und schon damals hab ich den Sinn nicht verstanden. Die Theorie war zu 99% vollkommen uninteressant fürs Anglen. Die Fragen konnte auch ein vollkommen ungeübter im Ankreuzverfahren mit sehr guten Chancen bestehen und die praktische Prüfung mit dem Zusammenbau schon damals völlig überholter Montagen war einfach nur eine Farce. 

Und Nein, einen Kursus habe ich nicht belegt und auch nicht dafür gelernt. Hab mich nur im Angelladen schlau gemacht, was da in der praktischen verlangt wird.

Nonsens hoch drei das Ganze.

Und danach hab ich einige Jahre Vorbereitungskurse abgehalten. Kostenlos und draußen am Wasser. Den Quatsch für die Prüfung haben die Probanden sich selbst zu Hause beigebracht. Keiner Durchgefallen in all der Zeit, aber die meisten konnten halbwegs angeln und haben auch was von der Natur gelernt. Aber nix davon wurde in der Prüfung gefragt.


----------



## daci7 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen braucht man aber immer noch keine Prüfung für Angler - nur für Bewirtschafter......



... Das wollte ich auch garnicht damit sagen, eher das Gegenteil.

Ich wollte sagen, dass der Wille von Otto-Normal-Angler eben oft (per Definitionem, da er ja in erster Linie Angler und eben nicht Naturschützer, Limnologe oder Ökologe ist) nicht 100% dem Wohle des Gewässers gilt. Nun hat er aber in vielen Fällen, durch Vereinsstrukturen oder Mitbesitz ein Mitspracherecht und kann Unheil anrichten wie es ihm und seinen Kollegen passt - die wenigsten Gewässerwarte (selbst wenn sie denn Ahnung von der Materie haben, was mMn lange nicht immer der Fall ist) trauen sich da in ihrem Verein auchnoch gegen vorzugehen, sonst heißt es nämlich schnell "Verfatz da, Ökofutzi!"

Daher bin ich da voll deiner Meinung - einfachere und klarere Regeln für Angler und Gewässerbewirtschaftung/-pflege in Hände die dieses verstehen.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Tja, daci, es könnte alles so einfach sein und bundesweit gleich, was den Zugang zum Angeln angeht...

Wie so oft beim Angeln hängts halt am Gesetzgeber und an unfähigen bzw. anglerfeindlichen Verbänden, dass das eher schlimmer als besser wird...

Ich habe das Glück, dass ich mich nicht mit dem teutonischen Unfug rumplagen muss, wenn ich nicht will..

Frankreich ist ein Katzensprung, Benelux nur wenig weiter...

Und wenn ich die hunderte Kilometer an die Ostsee auf mich nehme, ists auch wurscht wenn ich gleich nach Dänemark durchfahre. 

Da kann wenigstens mein Neffe dann überall mitangeln - hier am Neckar (meine letzte Jahreskarte in D) ist das ja z.B. nicht möglich....


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, daci, es könnte alles so einfach sein und bundesweit gleich, was den Zugang zum Angeln angeht...
> 
> Wie so oft beim Angeln hängts halt am Gesetzgeber und an unfähigen bzw. anglerfeindlichen Verbänden, dass das eher schlimmer als besser wird...
> 
> ...



Wie alt ist denn Dein Neffe?

Den Jugendfischereischein gibt es ja erstmal auch so & er dürfte in Begleitung angeln...auch ne Zeit lang ohne Prüfung....!?

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Lohnt sich nicht für die paar Mal - diese teutonische Bürokratie******** muss man sich nicht antun...

Der will einfach ab und an mal mit (am liebsten eh an der Ostsee) und keinen Jugendschein...

Also ab nach Dänemark.. 

Kinderfreundlichkeit hat da zudem eh grundsätzlich nen anderen Stellenwert als bei teutonischen Bürokraten...

Und ich kann ihm dann in der Praxis in ganz Europa zeigen und erklären, dass das Mitangeln  überall in Europa einfach möglich ist, nur halt nicht in Deutschland, schon gar nicht in B-W..


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Die Abschaffung einer gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung für Angler (deren gewässerrelevante Entscheidung lediglich im Entnehmen oder zurücksetzen gefangener Fische besteht) steht nicht im Gegensatz zur Forderung nach besserer und naturnäherer Gewässerbewirtschaftung durch professionellere Strukturen mit Leuten, die eine entsprechende Ausbildung nachweisen können müssen.
> 
> Denn nur die Bewirtschafter können den Gewässern schaden, nicht die Angler..
> ...


 
Oh doch, auch der einfache Angler kann schaden.
Er kann es über die Futtermengen tun.
Er kann Krankheiten verschleppen.
Er kann bestimmte Arten überfischen.
Er kann die natürliche Artenzusammensetzung verändern.
Er kann Tiere vom Gewässer vertreiben.
Er kann Arten verschleppen.
Er kann vieles,
was natürlich über hunderten von dann nötigen Regeln oder Gesetzen geregelt werden kann.
(Ihr schreit ja förmlich nach noch mehr Reglungen)

Oder einfacher, wenn er gewisses Grundwissen besitzt wird er vieles selbstständig vermeiden.

Zum gut ausgebildeten Bewirtschafter.
Sollte so sein, aber was nun ,auch hier nun der Ruf nach einer Zwangsausbildung ?

(Wäre ein Fischwirt recht, oder sollte es ein Biologe sein ?
Bedenkt die Kosten und was Fischwirte wirklich für Ansichten vertreten).

Na wenn es um richtige Bewirtschaftung geht, dann also für alle Bewirtschafter.:q
Hmm.., also für Gewässer, Ländereien und Wälder gleichermaßen.
Sinvoll wäre es auch die Gartenbesitzer einzubeziehen und Fremdarten auch dort zu ächten.
Mal vom Dünger und Gifteinsatz in Gärten ganz zu schweigen. 
(Viele Kleingartengebiete wären wohl als Sondermüllzonen zu betrachten.) 

So etwas zu fordern klingt immer gut, ist praktisch aber nicht durchsetzbar.
Was fehlt sind auch nicht Gesetze,
die müssten nur mal Anwendung finden und die Strafen dürfen nicht wie Streicheleinheiten erscheinen.
Wer da halt richtig Mist baut, sollte lebenslang nie wieder Gelegenheit erhalten dieses zu tun.
Wer etwas einführt und in den Handel bringt was nicht heimisch oder genehmigt, ist sollte auch in der Haftung bleiben, wenn er es verkauft hat, der wird sich das Risiko dann schon überlegen.
Aber all das sind Hirngespinnste, so etwas würde niemals in Deutschland durch zu setzen sein.

Was bleibt ist, mehr oder weniger freiwillige Aufklärung.
Und das diese schon recht erstaunlich gut gelaufen ist, zeigt zum Beispiel das hier recht viel über die Schäden durch Überbesatz oder Fremdarten nachgedacht wird.
Welcher Gartenbesitzer macht sich solche Gedanken ?
Welches Gartenforum fordert gar, das man da besser eine Ausbildung haben sollte.
Ich hänge halt an der Prüfung, aber sicher nicht weil ich Niemanden den Fisch gönne.
Wäre es so würde ich angeln und nicht das Wissen teilen.
So aber denke ich, je mehr Menschen angeln, je mehr Menschen würden sich für die Fische einsetzen, weil es ja zu Ihrem Nutzen ist.
Etwas was ich im Prinzip gedanklich, mit der Gegenseite teile.
Aber nur angeln, reicht meiner Meinung nach eben nicht aus, Menschen die Natur der Gewässer und Ihre Probleme nahe zu bringen.
Da ist wahrscheinlich der einzige Unterschied meiner Betrachtung, zu Ralle und anderen.

Ich kenne nur wenige Angler, die sich da wirklich einen Kopf machen.
Aber ich denke gleichzeitig, wenn ich vieles hier über Besatzmengen, Besatzpraktiken lese, oh Gott... das kanns nicht sein, gut das so etwas bei uns keine Mehrheit finden würde. 
Weil dafür rechts dann doch dicke, eben keine Fangfähigen Fische in Unmengen in die Gewässer zu kippen,
oder einen Zoo weltweiter Spaßfische zu verlangen.
Nö, wir setzen tatsächlich Jungfische aus, und nutzen den Zuwachs oder fangen eben weniger.


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich nicht für die paar Mal - diese teutonische Bürokratie******** muss man sich nicht antun...
> 
> Der will einfach ab und an mal mit (am liebsten eh an der Ostsee) und keinen Jugendschein...
> 
> ...



...mit einem Paßbild - einem Ausweis und ner kleinen Verwaltungsgebühr mal eben zum Rathaus zu gehen ist für Dich "teutonische Bürokratie" ???

hihi - lustig - aber im Ernst - mehr braucht´s nicht für einen Jugendfischereischein!

...und wem das schon zuviel ist, der will auch nicht wirklich angeln!

Zudem ist es weniger Aufwand, als "mal eben" Deutschland zu verlassen und loszuangeln - wo man auch fast überall - ausser am Meer - einen "bürokratischen Akt" bewältigen muss, in dem man sich zumeist vorher eine Lizenz kaufen geht, um zu angeln...



Just my 2 cents....!

E.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...mit einem Paßbild - einem Ausweis und ner kleinen Verwaltungsgebühr mal eben zum Rathaus zu gehen ist für Dich "teutonische Bürokratie" ???



Es spielz keine Rolle wie groß der Aufwand ist. Es geht ums Prinzip. Und ja, es ist ein bürokratischer Akt.

Für einen Unsinn will ich keine Sekunde meines Lebens verschwenden. 

Uns Deutschen ist halt jeder Schein heilig. Daher kommt wohl auch der Begriff " Scheinheilig". 

Koi-Karpfen kann man ganz ohne Prüfung in seinem Teich halten, nach Belieben rausfangen, damit rumhantieren, sie vom Tierarzt dopen lassen. Man kann unliebsame Exemplare mit der Schüppe plattklopfen, den Kopf abschlagen, sie ungeprüft ausnehmen und braten.

Bin gespannt, wann man auch dafür eine Prüfung und einen "Schein" braucht.


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es spielz keine Rolle wie groß der Aufwand ist. Es geht ums Prinzip. Und ja, es ist ein bürokratischer Akt.
> 
> -->mir ging es eben darum, mit wenig Aufwand den Neffen legal ans Angeln zu kriegen, weil ich dachte, dass es Thomas darum auch geht - aber dann ist der Neffe wohl nur ein vorgeschobenes Argument....
> 
> ...




1. Fordert ihr Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht - und den Schein soll man dann, wie in anderen Ländern üblich, käuflich erwerben können --> da gibt es dann auch den unglaublich aufwendigen Akt des "Kaufens" der bleiben würde - in etwa so aufwendig, wie mal eben einen Jugendfischereischein abzuholen....*grins*

- und was das für ein Akt würde, wenn viele Bewirtschafter (mit guten Gründen) Erlaubnisscheine dann nur an "geprüfte" Angler ausgeben würden...hihihihi.....ein herrliches Chaos, wenn man für jedes Gewässer unterschiedliche "Regeln" hätte - egal ob vom Bewirtschafter, Pächter, Verein, eigentümer etc......!...


2. Könntest Du ruhig beim Thema bleiben - mein Freund mit dem Koi-Problem gehört hier thematisch wohl kaum hin - und der könnte sich auch selber ein privates Angelgewässer "kaufen" ( sogar auch in jedem anderen Land, weil er genug Asche hat und nicht nur in Deutschland lebt), wenn er das wollte - aber angeln juckt ihn nicht, aber seine Kois sind ihm halt´ wichtig!.......und er hält sie völlig LEGAL!!!!

3. Fand´ ich meine Frage nach dem "warum nicht eben mit wenig Aufwand einen Jugendfischereischein holen?" ziemlich angebracht - weil damit der Neffe sofort angeln dürfte - je nach Alter auch mal ne Zeit lang ohne Prüfung!

4. Finde ich es merkwürdig, wenn sogar Mods hier mittlerweile voll "off topic" gehen - wie soll man denn da noch von normalen Usern "on-topic-disziplin" einfordern???



Sorry - aber irgendwie wirst Du nur polemisch, anstatt mal ersthaft zu sagen, was gegen den Vorschlag spricht, den Neffen "mal eben" mit einem Jugendfischereischein zu versorgen - was wohl den Interessen aller Beteiligten erstmal ein entspanntes angeln ermöglichen könnte....!?

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ernie:
Der will nicht angeln, der will nur mal mitangeln..

In Dänemark kein Problem, in Frankreich kein Problem, in Niederlande kein Problem, in Belgien kein Problem - Gewässerschein kaufen, fertig.

Und am Meer sogar einfach losangeln in Holland, in Dänemark zaglste Deinen Küstenobolus (den ich gut fincde - ganz ungeprüft übrigens..)..

Ich kann ihn hier mitnehmen, muss dann aber - wenn er selber die Angel in die Hand nimmt - meine rausnehmen um sofort eingreifen zu können..
Er könnte ja was tierschutzwidriges tun, da muss man sofort eingreifen können.. 
Landesgesetz B-W...

Und er darf natürlich nicht den gesamten Angelvorgang vom auswerfen bis zum landen alleine durchführen, vom Fisch töten ganz zu schweigen.,.

Geschweige denn auch noch ne eigene Angel benutzen..

Etwas schwierig für mich als Spinnfischer - nun gut,  es gibt ja Gott sei Dank noch Europa..

Hat er jetzt alles in Dänemark gelernt.. 
Auch das werfen - nicht ganz unwichtig beim leichten pilken..

Und stell Dir vor - ganz ohne Schein und ungeprüft hat er sogar Dorsche getötet, ausgenommen und filiert... 

UNGEPRÜFT!!!
SCHWEINEREI!!

Und das sogar problemlos.. Wenn die Deutschen unser Geld nicht wollen, die Dänen haben sich jedenfalls drüber gefreut.....


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ernie:
> Der will nicht angeln, der will nur mal mitangeln..
> 
> In Dänemark kein Problem, in Frankreich kein Problem, in Niederlande kein Problem, in Belgien kein Problem - Gewässerschein kaufen, fertig.
> ...




Uh - stell´ Dir mal vor - ich angle seitdem ich 3 Jahre alt bin - und die Praxis an all "unseren" Gewässern hat da immer funktioniert für mich als Kind - dann bekam ich den Jugendfischereischein - war Mitglied in der Jugendgruppe des Vereins - machte brav eine Prüfung, die ich als Kind schon leicht fand - und war schnell ein legaler Angler....tat alles nicht weh - schadete mir nicht - und gelernt habe ich auch viele Dinge - sogar durch den (bei mir freiwilligen!) Lehrgang zu Eurer verhassten Prüfung!(vielleicht auch nur, weil bei uns die Ausbildung durch "alte Hasen" erfolgte, die auch wirklich wissenswertes vermittelten!).

Forellen am privaten Teich fing ich mit 5 oder 6 Jahren alleine - tötete sie, wie ich es gelernt hatte & nahm´ sie aus - uh....bin ich ein Verbrecher - aber das ist alles schon verjährt...




...mehr lernte ich natürlich durch die Praxis!...das aber auch nur, weil ich immer in Begleitung von erfahrenen und auch geprüften Anglern in den ersten Jahren angelte!

Ernie

PS:

Das Gesetz sieht ein "mal eben nur mitangeln" in Deutschland nicht vor.

Selbst die "Helferregeln" helfen da wohl nicht, um selber mitzuangeln!

Wer angeln möchte, der muss eben ´ne Prüfung ablegen, unter eine der Ausnahmeregelungen fallen oder jung genug sein, um einen Jugenfischereischein erstmal ohne Prüfung zu kriegen!

Finde ich nix bei - und wenn im Ausland irgendwas besser gefällt, dann wird niemand gezwungen, hierzubleiben, dem es woanders besser gefällt!

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Schön, wenn das für Dich funktioniert hat, ist heute nunmal schlicht rechtswidrig so....
In B-W jedenfalls..

Und ganz kritisch wirds, wenn er dann sogar mal seine Kumpels mitnehmen will, um denen das zu zeigen...

Da geht dann legal gor nix mehr.. 

Und in drei Jahren (ist 15) müsste er dann wegen 2 - 5 mal angeln im Jahr dann ne Prüfung machen.
1 Kurs pro Jahr bei uns, Kurspflicht, 30 Pflichtstunden, fehlt eine, nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen...
Schichtarbeiter, Polizisten, Krankenpfleger etc - warum sollen die angeln müssen?

Und wenn sies wollen, werden sie ihre Schicht schon passend legen..

Lernen kann er da alles mögliche in B-W, bloss nix übers angeln...

Siehe Eingangsposting (wäre der gleiche Kurs(leiter)), da gleicher Kreis...


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

All das hätest Du auch z.B in Niedersachsen haben können.
Unter 14 ist die Fischerei in Begleitung eines  Scheininhabers zur Vorbereitung zur Prüfung frei.
Nix mit Rute raus oder Jugendfischereischein, lediglich unter Kontrolle muß es ablaufen.
Wenn Ihr wolt könntet Ihr auch mit mehr als 2 Ruten Spinnfischen betreiben.
Das Aber würde ich gerne erlehrnen.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Der will aber keine Prüfung machen, sondern nur mal mit - damit wäre es auch in Niedersachsen nicht möglich..
Ihm ists inzwischen sogar recht, weil er so immer nach Dänemark oder Holland kommt..

Und sein Bild über deutsche Gesetzgeber, Angelvereine und Verbände, da brauch ich durch seine eigene Erfahrung nicht mal agitieren ;-)))

Und nochmal:
Siehe Eingangsposting:
Das könnte er bei uns lernen....

Da nehm ich ihn lieber weiter selber ins Ausland mit, als ihn solchen Koryphähen zu überlassen..


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der will aber keine Prüfung machen, sondern nur mal mit - damit wäre es auch in Niedersachsen nicht möglich..
> Ihm ists inzwischen sogar recht, weil er so immer nach Dänemark oder Holland kommt..
> 
> Und sein Bild über deutsche Gesetzgeber, Angelvereine und Verbände, da brauch ich durch seine eigene Erfahrung nicht mal agitieren ;-)))
> ...



Na - aber dann ist doch alles gut - er angelt halt´ nicht in Deutschland, weil´s ihm nicht wichtig genug ist, um einen Jugenfischereischein zu holen - oder gar später mal ´ne Prüfung zu machen.

Also - viel Spaß in Ausland & Petri !!!

Scheint doch für alle ´ne gute Lösung zu sein, wenn er so gerne mit Dir auf Tour geht!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> 1. Fordert ihr Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht - und den Schein soll man dann, wie in anderen Ländern üblich, käuflich erwerben können --> da gibt es dann auch den unglaublich aufwendigen Akt des "Kaufens" der bleiben würde - in etwa so aufwendig, wie mal eben einen Jugendfischereischein abzuholen....*grins*
> 
> 
> Es erschließt sich mir nicht, wieso Kinder und Jugendliche überhaupt irgendeinen "Schein" brauchen um die Natur zu erleben. Für Daddelspiele und Play-Station braucht man keinen Schein und damit verbringt unsere Jugend viel mehr Zeit, als in der Natur.
> ...



Polemik sehe ich auch nirgends. Es ist ganz einfach ein Unding, dass man in manchen BL einem jugendlichen, der sich spontan entschließt mal mit angeln zu gehen sagen muss, er muss dann halt bis zum nächsten mal warten, weil man für ihn vorher einen Jugendfischereischein kaufen muss. 

Scheinheilig halt.


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

...ja - so unterschiedlich können Sichtweisen sein!

Ich sehe in dem Jugendfischereischein eine sinnvolle Erleichterung für angehende (Jung-) Angler, die erstmal gegen eine geringe Gebühr und OHNE Prüfung unter Anleitung "probieren" können, ob das Angeln überhaupt etwas für sie ist.

Sie brauchen nur zum Amt zu gehen - ein Paßbild mitzunehmen - etwas Kohle für Verwaltungsgebühr UND Fischereiabgabe und dann können sie mal reinschnuppern!

Wem´s Spaß macht, der wird auch die Prüfung machen & damit endlich alleine losziehen können.

Wem das schon zuviel Aufwand ist, der meint es auch nicht ernst und sollte dann doch im Wald spazieren gehen, wo er auch "Natur erleben" kann und darf!

...wenn ich sehe, wieviele Kids Geld für ein Smartphone & kostenpflichtige Online-Spiele wie WOW raushauen, dann werden angel-interessierte Kids auch an dieser "Hürde" wohl nicht scheitern!

...der Jugendfischereischein ist keine Hürde - sondern in meinen Augen eine Erleichterung für angelwillige Kids, um einen auch günstigeren (Erst-) Zugang zu unserem geliebten Hobby zu bekommen!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dazu nur ein kleines Beispiel aus B-W:
Meine Ex war Sozialpädagogin und hat Schulsozialarbeit gemacht.
Sie hatte zwar selber nix mit Angeln ma Hut, aber mtgekriegt wie toll das die Kids fanden, wenn ich sie mitnahm.

Und mal bei den Schülern gefragt, ob die da dran Interesse hätten.
Hatten sie - viele sogar!!

Der damalige Bürgermeister (Bad Rappenau) angelte selber und hatte auch nen eigenen kleinen Teich.

Wir wollten zusammen mit den Jugendlichen ohne Stress - und vor allem ohne Lernzwang, den haben sie ja in der Schule genug - zeuigen, wie toll angeln sein kann und wie viel besser als daddeln z. B...

Dann hat sich der Bürgermeister nach den rechtlichen Vorausetzungen in B-W erkundigt, um sowas rechtssicher durchführen zu können.

Und dann alles abgesagt, weil er keinen Bock hatte, da ne Klage an den Hals zu kriegen, "was die da verlangen, um mit ein paar Kindern angeln zu können, das kann doch kein Mensch efüllen..".....

Und was der über Gesetzgebung und Bürokratie in B-W gesagt hatte danach, war aber auch nicht druckreif ;-)))

Und das obwohl Bürgermeister in B-W eine sehr starke Stellung per Gesetz haben (ich kenne das, mein Dad war das auch fast 30 Jahre lang), war ihm das angesichts der Gesetzeslage zu heiss.....



> ...der Jugendfischereischein ist keine Hürde - sondern in meinen Augen eine Erleichterung für angelwillige Kids, um einen auch günstigeren (Erst-) Zugang zu unserem geliebten Hobby zu bekommen!


Es ist der erste Ansatz, um Leute in Vereine und Verbände zu zwingen und sich Jasager zu züchten......


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

PS:
Die gingen dann statt angeln in nen Hochseilgarten...........


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ja - und?

Es gibt nunmal Gesetze - manche halten sich dran - andere nicht - der eine angelt ohne Schein - der nächste findet nix Schlimmes an einem Diebstahl und geht klauen - was möchtest Du uns jetzt sagen?

Böse Gesetze?

...da wir in einer Demokratie leben, haben wir uns diese Gesetze *selber gegeben*, indem wir unsere "Vertreter" in der Politik selber durch Wahlen legitimiert haben!

Also - selber besser machen - oder selber engagieren, oder "besser" wählen - aber immer nur gegen bestehende Regeln anstänkern hat noch nie was besser gemacht!

Klar kann man immer an der Sinnhaftigkeit der Rechtslage zweifeln - aber was das Angeln angeht finde ich die Rechtslage ganz ok - halte mich daran und gut is...!

Aber sich über bestehende Gesetze hinwegzusetzen ist nunmal auch keine Lösung und zu Recht mancherorts mit Sanktionen bedroht!

Also - geht in die Politik um was zu ändern, oder haltet Euch an Gesetze, oder verstosst meinetwegen auch dagegen & nehmt dann aber auch die Folgen in Kauf......!

Das ein Bürgermeister sich auch daran hält´ ist wohl eher eine Selbstverständlichkeit, wenn er gleichzeitig auch die Spitze der Verwaltung ist, die ebenfalls an Recht und Gesetz gebunden ist...!

...der wird seine "Pfründe" auch nicht wegen einer Angelaktion gefährden - was man verstehen kann!

Ernie


----------



## Zusser (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es erschließt sich mir nicht, wieso Kinder und  Jugendliche überhaupt irgendeinen "Schein" brauchen um die Natur zu  erleben. Für Daddelspiele und Play-Station braucht man keinen Schein und  damit verbringt unsere Jugend viel mehr Zeit, als in der Natur.


In unserer Gesellschaft sind Scheine eben gängig: Für den Bus den Fahrschein, fürs Parken den Parkschein. Warum soll man gerade fürs Angeln keinen 'Schein' benötigen?

Die 'Playstation Kids' kann man zum Angeln oder Pilze suchen oder was auch immer hintragen, die interessieren sich höchstens eine halbe Stunde dafür, vorausgesetzt man unterhält sie solange.
Sonst wären es keine Playstation Kids. Ursache und Wirkung sind nämlich andersherum.

Die Kinder und Jugendlichen aber, die sich für Angeln und/oder die Natur interessieren, lassen sich dagegen auch nicht durch eine Fischerprüfung abhalten. Ganz im Gegenteil, Kinder lieben Herausforderungen, sei es an der Playstation oder bei der Fischerprüfung.

Das ist übrigens nichts neues, auch vor 30 Jahren hat sich nur ein Bruchteil der Kids/Jugendlichen für die 'Natur' (was auch immer das jeweils ist) interessiert.

Sonst gäbe es heute viel weniger englische Rasen hinter den Häusernund weniger SUVs davor. Die heute 45-jährigen würden auch nicht 4 Stunden jeden Tag RTL oder ähnlichen Schwachsinn konsumieren. Die Energiewende in der jetzigen Form gäbe es dann übrigens auch nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> In unserer Gesellschaft sind Scheine eben gängig: Für den Bus den Fahrschein, fürs Parken den Parkschein. Warum soll man gerade fürs Angeln keinen 'Schein' benötigen?


Scheinheilig??

Wobei sich die Frage für mich gerade andersrum anders stellt:
Warum fürs Angeln, bei dem nur die niederste Wirbeltierart und auch nur im Erfolgsfalle kurzfristig betroffen ist, einen Schein brauchen, wenn man vieles andere ohne Schein darf?

Warum sind Angler schlechter als z. B. Reiter oder Kleintierzüchter, dass man die gesetzlich prüfen muss?

Weils nur um Fische geht?? 

Scheinfrei darf man aber Kinder in die Welt setzen ohne jeden Nachweis, die artgerecht und ohne Quälen halten zu können..

Ich darf auch ohne jeden Schein Säugetiere und Vögel wie z. B. Kaninchen und Hühner halten und sogar schlachten!

Ich darf ohne jedes Mindestwissen vom Fisch bis zum Säugetier ungeprüft ob meiner Eignung und artgerechter Haltung über Jahre Haustriere quälen..

Ich darf Pferde als Herdentiere rein zum Spaß nicht artgerecht in Einzelboxen halten, und vom Trabrennen bis zum Military alles mit denen anstellen...

Ich kann in meinem eigenen Gartenteich ohne jede Prüfung jeden Fisch halten, fangen, zurücksetzen, schlachten, ganz wie ich lustig bin..

Ich kann auch heute schon in Deutschland ganz legal ohne jede Prüfung angeln - nicht nur als Diplomat, auch als Deutscher.. 
In Brandenburg z.B auf Friedfisch, in vielen Ländern durch Tourischeine. Und das nachgewiesen durchs Behördenmonitoring ohne entsprechende Zunahme an Delikten gegen Tierschutz- oder Fischereigesetz ..

Und beim angeln gehts nur um Fische - und das auch nur im Erfolgsfalle ;-))

Warum meinen also einige immer noch, die anglerische Welt geht ohne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung unter?

Wo in ganz Europa (außer Schweiz und Österreich) und in halb Deutschland das Angeln ohne gesetzliche Prüfung bestens funktioniert?

Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, wie man angesichts des im Eingangsposting geschilderten realen Falles (der ja beileibe kein Einzelfall ist) sowie dem Faktum, dass man in fast der ganzen Welt und zumindest halb Deutschland ohne Prüfung angeln kann, immer noch für einen solchen Unfug plädieren kann und den Untergang der Anglerwelt ohne gesetztliche Zwangsprüfung vorhgersieht - scheinbar sind die Teutonen nicht nur scheinhelig/hörig, sondern auch zu blöde im Gegensatzt zum Rest der Welt, so dass es eine solche  einzigartige Regelung braucht.. 

Aber es liegt wahrscheinlich doch am teutonischen Wesen, an oberlehrerhafter Blockwartmentalität, die da manchem zu eigen ist..
 Und natürlich am allgegenwärtigen Gewässer- und Fischneid, gerade bei den in Vereinen Organisierten häufig in der Praxis zu sehen..

Daran, dass zu viele meinen, nur so wie sie das Angeln sehen, wäre es  richtig und andere, haben sich danach zu richten..

Gut, dass sich die Welt weiter dreht und der Prüfungsscheixx in immer mehr Bundesländern immer mehr aufgeweicht wird..

PS:
Auch ohne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung entscheidet in Deutschland immer noch der Gewässerbewirtschafter, ob und wen er ans Wasser lässt. Für was also braucht es zusätzlich eine nachgewiesen komplett sinnfreie und ungeeignete gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung (siehe Eingangsposting)?

Wenn den Befürwortern eine Ausbildung so ungemein wichtig ist, warum sorgen die dann nicht dafür, so gute freiweillige Angebote anzubieten - in der Praxis, nicht in der Theorie - dass sich die Leute freuen, das wahrnehmen zu können.

Statt ihre Ressourcen in sinnlose Theoriekurse zu verpulvern?

Angeblich soll das ja laut Prüfungsbefürwortern auch kein Hinderungsgrund sein bei der Zwangsprüfung..


> Die Kinder und Jugendlichen aber, die sich für Angeln und/oder die Natur interessieren, lassen sich dagegen auch nicht durch eine Fischerprüfung abhalten. Ganz im Gegenteil, Kinder lieben Herausforderungen, sei es an der Playstation oder bei der Fischerprüfung.


Um wie viel gerner würden die das wohl dann freiwillig, ohne Zwang und in der Praxis machen??

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241459
oder:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241461


----------



## daci7 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zusser schrieb:


> Die Kinder und Jugendlichen aber, die sich für Angeln und/oder die Natur interessieren, lassen sich dagegen auch nicht durch eine Fischerprüfung abhalten. Ganz im Gegenteil, Kinder lieben Herausforderungen, sei es an der Playstation oder bei der Fischerprüfung.



Komische Kinder die du da kennst.
Ich kann mich in meiner gesamten Jugend an niemanden erinnern der gerne solche Prüfungen absolviert hat, vielleicht hatte ich einfach die falschen Freunden?! Natürlich war ich ein wenig stolz darauf die Prüfung dann fehlerfrei bestanden zu haben - ohne hätte ich trotzdem besser gefunden.
Ich kann mich eher daran erinnern ungerne zu den unsinnigen Lehrveranstaltungen zu müssen und nachher auch lieber hinterm Deich schwarz zu angeln als zu irgendwelchen Vereinsaktivitäten wie Wettfischen oder sonstigen "Herausforderungen" zu gehen - ich war halt eher am Angeln, an den Fischen oder am Wasser interessiert, als an Formalitäten oder Regularien.

Aber ja, ich hab mich nicht davon abhalten lassen und hab die Prüfung gemacht - kenne aber genug Leute in meinem heutigen Bekanntenkreis die (offensichtlich) naturinteressiert sind, und auch waren - immerhin sind viele Ökologen, Biologen etc darunter - aber einfach früher nicht die Gelegenheit hatte die Prüfung zu absolvieren. 

Es ist nunmal so, dass man als Kind entweder angelnde Verwandte hat, die einen da an die Hand nehmen, oder Eltern, die die Zeit und Energie haben sich mit den Ämtern/Vereinen auseinander zu setzen.

Somit ist besonders die Jugend, die heutzutage vom Computer großgezogen wird weil Mama/Papa keine Zeit/Lust haben definitiv vom Angeln abgeschnitten. 
Die gesellschaftliche/ soziokulturelle Verantwortung die das Angeln mMn haben *sollte*, nähmlich der Jugend unserer, immer naturferner werdenden, Gesellschaft diese näher zu bringen wird eben durch die Prüfung nicht erfüllt werden können.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zusser schrieb:


> In unserer Gesellschaft sind Scheine eben gängig: Für den Bus den Fahrschein, fürs Parken den Parkschein. Warum soll man gerade fürs Angeln keinen 'Schein' benötigen?



Busfahrschein=Quittung fürs Entrichten einer Dienstleistungsgebühr bzw gleichzeitig Berechtigungsnachweis zur Inanspruchnahme derselbigen

Parkschein=dito

Angelschein=ähm.....|kopfkrat ?Tja...wofür eigentlich ?


----------



## Zusser (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Angelschein=ähm.....|kopfkrat ?Tja...wofür eigentlich ?


Einen 'Angelschein' gibts ja eigentlich nicht. Ist halt schlampig dahergesagt.

Der Fischereischein ist (u.A.) der Beleg dafür, dass der Besitzer die Fischereiabgabe bezahlt hat. Halte ich schon für sinnvoll.

Der Erlaubnisschein wiederum ist der Beleg dafür, dass dem Inhaber des Fischereirechts ein Obolus entrichtet wurde.
Ist halt so, der Besitzer von Parkflächen mag Geld für deren Benutzung, genauso wie der Eigentümer eines Fischereirechts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es geht hier weder um Park-, Bus- oder Fischereischein.

Dagegen hat niemand was.

Nur gegen die unsinnige gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung als Zugangsvoraussetzung, um einen Fischereischein zu bekommen...


----------



## Bademeister (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nur Angler geht ja noch. Richtig bekloppt wird wenn man mit dem Boot unterwegs ist. Ich hab mittlerweile 5 Scheine dabei 1. Bootsschein See, 2. SRC-Funklizenz, 3. amtliche Zulassung für den Kahn 4. Fischreischein 5. Jahreskarte

Hab 10 Jahre Scheine gesammelt.

Ich denke dahinter steckt so eine Art Kastendenken. Die, die sich etablierten halten den Deckel drauf und versuchen ihre Resource von den Nachrückenden abzukoppeln.

Vielleicht gehts aber auch nicht anders. Jetzt, wo ich es hinter mir habe würde ich es auch blöde finden, wenn sie plötzlich die Scheinen verschenken.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Von der Wiege bis zur Bahre..Formulare,Formulare.:q

Ich warte noch auf den Tag,an dem für meinen Büchereiausweis von Behördenseite her ein Nachweis über meine Lesebefähigung gefordert wird#d

@bademeister
bei komplexen Sachen haben Prüfungen mit dem damit verbundenen Zeit-und Geldaufwand ja ihren Sinn.
Bootsschein,Auto etc...dort kann man mit Nichtwissen und Nichtkönnen durchaus sich selbst und andere erheblich gefährden.

Aber beim Angeln ???Es ist und bleibt Fischfang.Schnöder Fischfang.
Und das gern gebrachte Argument Tierschutz lasse ich nicht gelten.Es ist und bleibt m.M.n.eine Totschlagphrase ohne wirklichen Realitätsbezug.Eine Alibirechtfertigung.
Kein Nachweis der Welt schützt Tiere vor Fehlbehandlung !

*Das schafft nur das eigene Verantwortungsbewusstsein.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Aber beim Angeln ???Es ist und bleibt Fischfang.Schnöder Fischfang.
> Und das gern gebrachte Argument Tierschutz lasse ich nicht gelten.Es ist und bleibt m.M.n.eine Totschlagphrase ohne wirklichen Realitätsbezug.Eine Alibirechtfertigung.
> Kein Nachweis der Welt schützt Tiere vor Fehlbehandlung !
> 
> *Das schafft nur das eigene Verantwortungsbewusstsein.*


Und genügend Kontrollen und harte Strafen!
#6#6#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Beweise für die Unsinnigkeit der Anglerprüfung es noch geben muss.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3630440&posted=1#post3630440


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Beweise für die Unsinnigkeit der Anglerprüfung es noch geben muss.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3630440&posted=1#post3630440


 

Ich finde eher, dass das kein Beweis für die Unsinnigkeit der Prüfung ist, sondern für die unterschiedlichen Regelungen in den Fischereigesetzen der Länder.

Und ganz blöde finde ich in diesem Fall, dass der Landesverband wohl scheinbar nichts von dieser Regelung wusste und somit falsch beraten hat...

Wenn wir ein Bundesfischereigesetz hätten, dann hätten wir auch bundesweit gleichwertige Prüfungen udn einen einhgeitlichen Fischereischein, mit einheitlichen Kosten und Grundregeln.

Dann müsste man nur noch Landesspezifische Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten und solche Kleinigkeiten haben und fertig wäre der Lack.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Beweise für die Unsinnigkeit der Anglerprüfung es noch geben muss.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3630440&posted=1#post3630440


Die find ich besser als Argument für die Sinnlosigkeit der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung:
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241459
oder:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241461


----------



## 63°Nord (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/111/angelerlebnis-mit-teurem-nachspiel.html

für mich ein Grund mehr den Fischereischein ersatzlos abzuschaffen


----------



## antonio (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



63°Nord schrieb:


> http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/111/angelerlebnis-mit-teurem-nachspiel.html
> 
> für mich ein Grund mehr den Fischereischein ersatzlos abzuschaffen



nö den schein nicht aber die prüfung.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241914


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die find ich besser als Argument für die Sinnlosigkeit der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung:
> Siehe:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241459
> oder:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241461




*Die Bebleiung ist mir als "Nicht-Vorbereitungs-Kursler" nicht ganz klar.
 In der Online-Software steht bei mir bei .......*

dann hätte er einen solchen Kurs besuchen sollen dann wüsste er wie er zu handeln hat....

Aber ihr argumentiert ja damit, dass "Wissen" als Angler nicht erforderlich ist...
Ich sage, dass "Wissen" noch keinem geschadet hat. 

Warscheinlich habt ihr nach ner 6 in Mathe auch gesagt was interessiert mich der Schmarrn - ich hab nen Taschenrechner.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Aber ihr argumentiert ja damit, dass "Wissen" als Angler nicht erforderlich ist...
> Ich sage, dass "Wissen" noch keinem geschadet hat.
> 
> Warscheinlich habt ihr nach ner 6 in Mathe auch gesagt was interessiert mich der Schmarrn - ich hab nen Taschenrechner.....



Du verkennst unsere Argumente.

Es ist kein besonderes Wissen erforderlich um mit dem Fischen zu beginnen. Das notwendige Wissen um erfolgreich zu fischen, muss sich jeder Angler mit fortschreitender Praxis selbst aneignen. 

Die Prüfung vermittelt, bzw. fragt ab, so gut wie kein relevantes Grundwissen. Dieses lässt sich auf einem Faltblatt darstellen und kann mit der Ausgabe des Fischereischeins ausgehändigt werden.

Wenn man nun mehrheitlich und/oder auf Entscheiderebene der Meinung ist, die Angelfischerei sei ein derart sensibles und komplexes, sowie gesellschaftsrelevantes Gebiet, dass zur Ausübung ein umfangreiches Wissen unabdingbar ist, dann muss den Probanden eben dieses umfangreiche und komplexe Wissen vermittelt und abgeprüft werden.

Um bei Deinem Mathebeispiel zu bleiben:

Das Abitur wäre sinnlos, wenn zum bestehen lediglich Kenntnisse im subtrahieren und addieren von einstelligen Zahlen gefordert werden.

Bei dem was heute an Wissen zum bestehen der Prüfung notwendig ist, bleibt diese Prüfung reine und sinnlose Abzocke. 
Ein Alibischeinchen mit dem, wem auch immer, fehlendes Wissen als vorhanden suggeriert werden soll. 

Die Forderung nach dem Beibehalt der Prüfung resultiert aus Gründen des Konkurrenz- und Futterneid, und soll imaginäre Horden von Naturfrevlern fernhalten.
Das hat schon etwas esotherisches. 

Will man wirklich nur gut ausgebildete Menschen am Wasser haben, so müsste einer revidierten um umfangreichen Prüfung eine mehrmonatige und intensive Ausbildung vorangehen.

Und dieser müssten sich *alle* unterziehen, auch und grade diejenigen, die schon ihr Alibischeinchen besitzen.

Und dass genau das fast einstimmig abgelehnt wird, entlarvt die Forderung nach fundiertem Wissen als ein reines Lippenbekenntnis.


----------



## Knispel (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241914



Es ist schon sehr erstaunlich das es Menschen gibt, die nach einem umfassenden Lehrgang mit einer hoch angesetzten Prüfung _Sander lucioperca _nicht von _Gymnocephalus cernuus _unterscheiden können. Was machen die bloß, wenn sie einen Hirschen von einen Rehbock unterscheiden müßten ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Sie sind geprüft und wissen daher alles, was sie wissen müssen. 
Ist doch klar - wenn sies vielleicht auch nicht so gaaaanz richtig wissen 
;-)))

Siehe auch Eingangsposting hier, siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241459
oder:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241461


----------



## angler1996 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Es ist schon sehr erstaunlich das es Menschen gibt, die nach einem umfassenden Lehrgang mit einer hoch angesetzten Prüfung _Sander lucioperca _nicht von _Gymnocephalus cernuus _unterscheiden können. Was machen die bloß, wenn sie einen Hirschen von einen Rehbock unterscheiden müßten ?


 
Erst schießen, dann Fragen; was sonst?:m
Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen
Gruß A.


----------



## gründler (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

http://www.trax.de/angeln-ohne-angelschein-geht-nicht-oder-doch-/id_54433062/index

Umfrage rechts beachten.


#h


----------



## daci7 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Schön gesagt und deshalb sollten Ausbilder mehr Leidenschaft in die Kurse bringen. Ich selbst werde dafür mein Bestes geben!



Danke erstmal 

Trotzdem wollte ich etwas anderes damit aussagen, auch wenn ich mich über jeden wirklich engagierten Kursleiter freue.

Ich denke, dass es wichtig ist möglichst vielen Leuten wenigstens den Einstieg ins Angeln zu ermöglichen. Mein Beispiel war, dass viele Kids heutzutage einfach nicht die Möglichkeit haben an das Angeln heran zu kommen - und dabei ist das doch ein Hobby, welches im Gegensatz zum Komasaufen, Roller aufmotzen, Computerspielen und Leute vermöbeln doch bedeutent wünschenswerter ist.

Natürlich würde das dazu führen, dass man auch mal unerfahrene Jugendliche am Wasser hat und zwangsläufig auch dazu, dass mal ein Fisch unsachgemäß getötet und/oder anderweitig falsch behandelt wird - so what?
Ich denke die meisten von uns haben eben auch aus Fehlern gelernt. Und (ich jedenfalls) habe das Leben an sich eher durch Erfahrung schätzen gelernt denn durch Regeln und Kurse... Es ist eben etwas anderes zu hören "Das tut man nicht" als als Kind mit der Schleuder in der Hand neben der noch zuckenden erlegten Taube zu stehen und selbst zu realisieren was man für nen Mist gebaut hat.

Außerdem wird der Umgang mit dem Fisch so wenig im Kurs thematisiert, dass es kaum einen Unterschied macht - bei den ersten selbstgefangenen Fischen muss man so oder so bei Null anfangen.

Ich bin bei weitem nicht für Anarchie am Wasser - nur die Prüfung ist sinnfrei. Wenn man die Prüfung abschaffen, klare Regeln für die Gewässer aufstellen und diese auch konsequent kontrollieren würde, hätte man eine Erleichterung für Vereine, für Angler (und die, die es werden wollen) und auch für den Gesetzgeber  

Zusätzlich würde man sich nicht so "von der Gesellschaft abgrenzen". Viele maulen immer über das sog. Bild des Anglers in unserer Gesellschaft - aber warum ist denn in vielen Köpfen der brummelige, angetrunkene Griesgram eingebrannt? Das wäre etwas anderes, wenn man als Familienausflug einfach ne Tageskarte (oder sogar Familienkarte |supergri) für See XYZ kaufen könnte, statt zum Minigolf zum Laserquest oder ins Kino könnte man ja auch Angeln... Auf der einen Seite verlangen wir öffentliche Anerkennung und auf der anderen Seite grenzen wir uns konsequent von den Muggeln ab  Und wehe dem der mir jetz mit dem Vergleich zur Jagd kommt - das sind 5 verschiedene Paar Socken!

#h


----------



## Tom (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,
ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll die Sportfischerprüfung 
gänzlich abzuschaffen! 
Viel mehr sollte man die Vorbereitungskurse
den heutigen Bedürfnissen der Gesellschaft anpassen und
unter anderem auch den respektvollen Umgang mit den
Lebewesen "Fisch" und dem Milieu in dem er lebt lehren.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



dertomac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll die Sportfischerprüfung
> gänzlich abzuschaffen!
> Viel mehr sollte man die Vorbereitungskurse
> ...



Hallo Tom,

eine Anpassung an die Bedürfnisse der Gesellschaft und deren "respektvollen" Umgang mit Tieren halte ich für unvereinbar mit den Fischwaidmännischen Grundregeln.

*Achtung! Nichts für empfindliche Gemüter !!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x2w_-WMtII

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehMJsarRmnI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6ydTQjMFNk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27NbZQ5imao



Diese Liste lässt sich um tausende anderer Beispiele verlängern.


Und von einer Gesellschaft die sowas toleriert, sei es aus Ignoranz, sei es um möglichst wenig Geld für Nahrungsmittel ausgeben zu müssen, lasse ich mir nicht weis machen, man brauche für die Ausübung der Angelfischerei eine Prüfung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Gegen tolle (freiwillige, weil nur dann nützts was) Kurse hat ja noch nie jemand was gesagt.

Aber wie willst Du das prüfen?? Mit welchen Fragen prüft man Respekt vor der Kreatur/Natur?:


> unter anderem auch den respektvollen Umgang mit den
> Lebewesen "Fisch" und dem Milieu in dem er lebt lehren.



Es braucht keinerlei gesetzlioche Zwangsprüfung, die ist sogar kontraproduktiv.
Da müssen Zeit und Leute eingesetzt werden, um sinnloses Theoriezeug zu lehren, statt tolle Kurse anzubieten, an denen die Leute das Angeln praktisch am Wasser und damit auch Respekt vor Natur und Kreatur lernen.

Das geht nunmal nicht theoretisch und mit Zwang, da lernt man auswendig bis zur Prüfung und vergissts dann schnell wieder - hier xfach nachzulesen von den geprüften....


----------



## Tom (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich gebe euch recht: Es gibt sehr viel Unsinniges in
den Prüfungsvorbereitungskursen, aber ich habe auch
viel gelernt, was ich vorher nicht wußte. Umwelt/Naturschutz, sowie die Fischkundeteile fand
ich sehr lehrreich!

Es geht mir auch nicht ums Abprüfen, sondern darum, auch durch die Kurse (*nicht durch die Prüfung*) eine andere Sichtweise zu erlangen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Siehste - und einen guten Kurs kann man immer anbieten, dazu brauchts keine unsinnige, theoretische gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung..

Nichts anderes sagen wir doch immer ;-)))


----------



## Tom (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Jetzt hat es geschnakelt und der Groschen ist gefallen! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Klasse, freut mich wirklich!


----------



## Shadder30 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich bin auch dafür das man die prüfung abschaffen sollte, lieber sollte man das so handhaben das man sich einen Verein oder Verband anschliesst mit einen Eigens entwickelten Eigenseminar und wenn man das besteht kann man den schein bekommen ich meine schlecht ist die Prüfung nicht übe jeden tag allerdings habe ich bis november noch die füsse stil zuhalten weil das erst losgeht mit den Schein bloss ich lerne auch viel hier aus den forum und schnibbel mir sachen Montagen Knoten usw aus den Magazinen aus und dann wird geübt bis es klappt! 

auf ein Petri Heil


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ich bin auch dafür das man die prüfung abschaffen sollte, lieber sollte man das so handhaben das man sich einen Verein oder Verband anschliesst mit einen Eigens entwickelten Eigenseminar und wenn man das besteht kann man den schein bekommen ich


 
Hallo und wilkommen im Forum.

kleiner Tipp am Rand: Satzzeichen helfen ungemein beim lesen. Musste deinen Post zwei mal lesen, bis ich es geschnallt hatte....

Zum Thema:
Was ich oben aus deinem Post zitiert habe ist nichts anderes, als was wir jetzt haben 

Du machst einen Kurs der einen gewissen Pflichtstundenanteil enthält und nach absehbarer Zeit nimmst du an einer Prüfung teil.

Also entweder belassen wir es dabei - oder wir schaffen es ganz ab und man holt sich die Lizensen wie in anderen Ländern gegen Vorlage des Personalausweises etc.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Shadder30 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dafür das man die prüfung abschaffen sollte, lieber sollte man das so handhaben das man sich einen Verein oder Verband anschliesst mit einen Eigens entwickelten Eigenseminar und wenn man das besteht kann man den schein bekommen ich meine schlecht ist die Prüfung nicht übe jeden tag allerdings habe ich bis november noch die füsse stil zuhalten weil das erst losgeht mit den Schein bloss ich lerne auch viel hier aus den forum und schnibbel mir sachen Montagen Knoten usw aus den Magazinen aus und dann wird geübt bis es klappt!
> 
> auf ein Petri Heil



Viele Vereine bieten gute Hinführungen zu den Kursen oder nehmen, wo dieses zulässig ist, die Prüfungen gleich im Verein ab - was natürlich Vorteile hat gegenüber einer Prüfung im Landratsamt oder in einem Landesverband.
Allerdings bin ich nicht dafür, dass ein Angler gezwungen werden sollte, in einen Verein zu gehen, um den Zwang der Prüfung zu umgehen. Das ist doch unter dem Strich viel aufwändiger für den Einzelnen, statt einmal Kurs und Prüfung jahrelang im Verein Arbeitseinsätze abzuleisten.
Der Sinn der Prüfung besteht auch nicht in der Vermittlung von Fachwissen in Fangtechnik. Das wäre auf jeden Fall in privater Hand besser aufgehoben. Es besteht natürlich von staatlicher Seite kein Interesse und Mandat, dass Angler mit staatlichen Mitteln Fangoptimierung betreiben.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich finde eher, dass das kein Beweis für die Unsinnigkeit der Prüfung ist, sondern für die unterschiedlichen Regelungen in den Fischereigesetzen der Länder.
> 
> Und ganz blöde finde ich in diesem Fall, dass der Landesverband wohl scheinbar nichts von dieser Regelung wusste und somit falsch beraten hat...
> 
> ...



Die Idee des bundeseinheitlichen Fischereischeins unter Beibehaltung des Fischereiausübungsrechts in Landeszuständigkeit ist durchaus erwägenswert. Das Fischereiausübungsrecht muss ich, wenn ich woanders angle, als dort, wo ich meine Prüfung gemacht habe, sowieso immer wieder aufs Neue lernen bzw. aktualisieren - schon um bei Änderungen nicht dagegen zu verstoßen.
Phantasielos, wie ich bin, frage ich mich allerdings, wie die Umsetzung des Bundesfischereischeins erfolgen soll. Wohl eher nicht durch eine Bundesbehörde. Dann sind es ja vor allem die Kommunen, die das machen könnten. Ggf. könnten sie lokale Vereine/ Verbände beauftragen. So würde sich an den Modalitäten und Inhalten wohl wenig ändern. Besser wäre allerdings, Geltungsbereich, -dauer und -kosten zu vereinheitlichen, die einheitliche Anerkennung wäre ja gewährleistet.
Aber es ist kaum realistisch, dass sich der Bund diese Zuständigkeit holt. Muss auch nicht sein, dass die Prüfungsfragen künftig im Bundesumweltministerium ausgetüftelt werden.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin moin,



> Phantasielos, wie ich bin, frage ich mich allerdings, wie die Umsetzung des Bundesfischereischeins erfolgen soll.


Sehe da kein Problem.
Die selben Truppenteile die das jetzt machen können es ja weitermachen - nur eben mit gleichen / einheitlichen Inhalt. Allerdings sehe ich da ein kleines Problemchen. Warum solln die Bayer mit den kleinen Unterschieden von  Scholle , Flunder u. Butt zugetextet werden. Genauso interessieren mich die Felchen nicht besonders...... Also muß der Inhalt einkleinwenig den geo. Bedingungen angepasst werden..... Dann wärs wieder nicht einheitlich.... Wenn dann der Bayer anne Küste zieht............


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Rubberduck,
Bei diesen Regeln , die absolut richtig sind , möchte ich wetten es es da gewaltige Unterschiede in Theorie und Praxis gibt.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Vollster Zuspruch meinerseits.


----------



## Shadder30 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Brotfisch eigendlich meinte ich das wie es einige Betreibe anbieten mit Kran bedienen eine dafür schnellen lehrgang und gut nichts Grosser so 10mins das reicht und dann vll mit Altenhasen mitgehen damit man sich das anschauen kann und die einen noch was verbessern können.


----------



## Carp-MV (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich lese ja ständig von den Befürworter der Prüfung das sie so wichtig wäre weil sie ja ein gewisses theroretisches Basiswissen vermittelt. Das ich die Prüfung für totalen blödsinn halte muss ich ja nicht noch mal erwähnen. Ich vergleiche das immer wieder gerne mit der Lehre/Ausbildung. Dort war es genauso das alles wichtige in der Praxis vermittelt wurde und jegliche Theorie völlig überflüssig war für das weitere Berufsleben. Alles was ich brauchte lernte ich in meinen Betrieb und nicht in der Schule und so wird es vielen anderen auch ergangen sein.

Nun möchte ich aber gerne mal hören wie das perfekte theoretische Basiswissen für euch aussehen sollte? Für den einen Schonmaße und Fischarten und für den anderen natürlich viel komplexer oder? Genauso würden die Antworten nämlich aussehen auf meine Frage und das zeigt noch mehr das die Prüfung völlig nutzlos ist weil nicht mal die Befürworter sich einig wären wie eine ordentliche Prüfung auszusehen hätte. 

Neuerdings kann man im Weltnetz für Mecklenburg solche Prüfungen Online machen um zu sehen was man kann. Ich habe nie einen Kurs besucht oder ein Buch gelesen zum Thema und ich liege immer zwischen 30-35 richtigen Antworten und bin durchgefallen weil ich 45 richtige von 60 haben muss. Alle Fragen die ich nicht weiß finde ich völlig bescheuert weil ich dieses Fragen überhaupt nicht brauche um vernünftig zu Angeln. Bin ich jetzt also nun ein dummer Mensch der nicht in der Lage ist zu Angeln?   

Keiner der geprüften Angler mit denen ich Angel gehe finden das ich nicht ans Wasser gehöre. Ich beherrsche wie alle von denen (mindestens) das praktische Grundwissen was ich von meinen Opa gelernt habe. Das reicht aus und mehr halte ich erstmal als praktisches Wissen nicht für nötig um dieses Hobby vernünftig auszuführen. Außerdem ist das Hobby Angeln eh nicht gerade billig wie ja jeder hier weiß. Jeder der dauerhaft erfolgreich Angeln will muss eh viel Geld investieren und wird gerade aus diesen Grund sich noch mehr praktisches und spezielles Wissen aneignen und dafür sorgen das er dieses bekommt. Logisch oder?!

So und nun holt der böse Touri-Schein Angler  mal sein Popcorn und ist gespannt auf weitere Beiträge^^


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin moin,



> Ich beherrsche wie alle von denen (mindestens) das praktische Grundwissen was ich von meinen Opa gelernt habe.


 
Als jemand der seid Kindesbeinen angelt glaub ich dir unbesehen.

Nur was ist mit denjenigen dem heute einfällt das er ab Morgen gerne Angler sein möchte?Hier in MV ist er ja nicht mal auf Vereine / Verband angewiesen. Der könnte - *wenn alles wegfällt* - morgen zum Angelladen , sein Geraffel kaufen und abdamit zum nächsten Teich.Das ganze *ohne einen Hauch von theo /prack. Grundlagen.*
So etwas darf mMn nicht mal theoretisch möglich sein.


----------



## Carp-MV (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Als jemand der seid Kindesbeinen angelt glaub ich dir unbesehen.
> 
> Nur was ist mit denjenigen dem heute einfällt das er ab Morgen gerne Angler sein möchte?Hier in MV ist er ja nicht mal auf Vereine / Verband angewiesen. Der könnte - *wenn alles wegfällt* - morgen zum Angelladen , sein Geraffel kaufen und abdamit zum nächsten Teich.Das ganze *ohne einen Hauch von theo /prack. Grundlagen.*
> So etwas darf mMn nicht mal theoretisch möglich sein.                                                                                                __________________


Genau diese Leute werden aber auch fast immer erfolglos Angeln so wie es jeden von uns ohne entsprechende praktische Kenntnisse am Anfang erging. 

Wie ich oben schon schrieb. Will jemand auch erfolgreich sein dann muss er so oder so sich das praktische Grundwissen aneignen und wird es auch tun. Jemand der dieses Hobby ausüben will der denkt sich meistens schon was dabei und gibt kein Geld für sein Angelzeug nur aus langweile aus.

Ein paar schwarze Schafe wird es eh immer geben. Egal ob mit oder ohne Prüfungspflicht. Wer sich benimmt wie ein Drecksack und alles vollmüllt wird das tun auch wenn der eine Prüfung abgelegt hat. Wer gerne Tiere qäult oder alles Abschlachtet egal ob Mindest oder Schonmaß wird auch dies tun und das auch hier unabhängig einer Prüfung oder nicht. Wichtig wäre nur verstärkte Kontrollen am Gewässer das ist alles.

*Prüfung schützt auch vor Dummheit mancher Menschen nicht und dieser Spruch ist mehr als Wahr. Sehen wir ja auch immer wieder im Straßenverkehr und im alltäglichen Leben*

Gruß Carp-MV


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Gut erkannt.....


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Rehi Andy,


Carp-MV schrieb:


> Genau diese Leute werden aber auch fast immer erfolglos Angeln so wie es jeden von uns ohne entsprechende praktische Kenntnisse am Anfang erging.
> 
> Bis ihm diese Erkenntnis erreicht hat kann er schon viel Mist am Teich gebaut haben
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin kein Freund von dem jetzigen Lehrgangs-Prüfungszinnober aber ganz ohne Grundlagen am Teich das geht mMn nicht..


----------



## Carp-MV (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ich bin kein Freund von dem jetzigen Lehrgangs-Prüfungszinnober aber ganz ohne Grundlagen am Teich das geht mMn nicht..


Dafür gibt es aber auch andere Möglichkeiten dies zu erreichen. 

Nur ein kleines Beispiel von vielen....
Die Vereine die ihre Gewässer bewirtschaften könnten für jeden Neuling ein paar praktische Stunden einführen. Eine Probezeit wenn du es so nennen magst. 5 Stunden mit einen erfahrenden Vereinsmitglied oder sowas. Wenn ein Verein Zeit hat für Prüfungskurse dann hat er auch Zeit für sowas. Und so groß ist der Zuwachs auch nicht das ein Verein dies nicht bewerkstelligen kann. Dann erst darf man diesen Verein beitreten und alle können beruhigt sein das der Neuling das Angeln beherrscht.

Als Anreiz das auch Neulinge einen Verein beitreten kann man wie jetzt auch die Gewässerkarten günstiger anbieten und für jemand der das nicht will muss dann eben mehr bezahlen für die Gewässerkarte. Ist ja jetzt eigentlich nicht anders.

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten neben so einer sinnlosen Prüfung was dafür zu tun das die Leute nicht ohne jegliche Kenntnisse ans Wasser gehen. Nur mal ganz ehrlich! Gehen nicht auch so genug geprüfte Neulinge ohne jegliche praktische Erfahrung ans Wasser? Das ist das selbe in Grün was du oben beschrieben hast. Da schreit aber kein Schwein danach ob er in der Lage ist ein Fisch ordnungsgemäß zu töten und das nur weil er theoretisch geprüft wurde.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Lies das Eingangsposting.
Der gute Mann hatte nach über 30 Pflichtstunden (Theorie natürlich) und erfolgreich bestandener Püfung (was prüfen die eigentlich. Angeln jedenfalls nicht) zu mir gesagt, als er sich bedankte, dass er bei mir in einer Stunde mehr übers Angeln und Fische erfahren hätte, als in dem ganzen Kurs..........


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Jepp , nur das das an der Quallität der "Ausbildung" lag.DA müßte der Hebel angesetzt werden und nicht gleich die gesamte "Ausbildung" im allgemeinen in Frage stellen.
Mal ketzerisch gesagt: Selbst mit dieser mangelhaften Ausbildung weiß er immernoch mehr wie der der* völlig* ohne Dunst die Rute schwingt.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich lese ja ständig von den Befürworter der Prüfung das sie so wichtig wäre weil sie ja ein gewisses theroretisches Basiswissen vermittelt. Das ich die Prüfung für totalen blödsinn halte muss ich ja nicht noch mal erwähnen. Ich vergleiche das immer wieder gerne mit der Lehre/Ausbildung. Dort war es genauso das alles wichtige in der Praxis vermittelt wurde und jegliche Theorie völlig überflüssig war für das weitere Berufsleben. Alles was ich brauchte lernte ich in meinen Betrieb und nicht in der Schule und so wird es vielen anderen auch ergangen sein.
> 
> Nun möchte ich aber gerne mal hören wie das perfekte theoretische Basiswissen für euch aussehen sollte? Für den einen Schonmaße und Fischarten und für den anderen natürlich viel komplexer oder? Genauso würden die Antworten nämlich aussehen auf meine Frage und das zeigt noch mehr das die Prüfung völlig nutzlos ist weil nicht mal die Befürworter sich einig wären wie eine ordentliche Prüfung auszusehen hätte.
> 
> ...



*Ironie an*

Prima Argumente - vor allem der Vergleich mit der "Lehre" - dann schaffen wir alle Berufsausbildungen doch ab - und der Bäcker, der Brot verkaufen will, der wird sich praktische Kenntnisse schon im Laufe der Zeit aneignen!...der Koch, der seine Gerichte an den Mann bringen möchte und keine interessanten Nebeneinkünfte hat,  ebenso...usw.....!

Der Schweißer, der sicherheitsrelevante Teile zu schweißen hat, der wird das auch so machen - naja - und der Arzt, der ja schließlich Patienten braucht, um Geld zu verdienen, der liest sich das bißchen Theorie sicherlich selber "mal eben" an, um erfolgreich zu sein....))

))

*Ironie wieder aus*


Hier geht´s ja "nur" um´s Angeln - aber ein Funke Wahrheit ist da schon dran & sich mal zwangsweise wenigstens etwas im Vorfeld mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, *DAS* schadet sicher keinem!!!

...*DAS* die Prüfung qualitativ "besser" gemacht werden kann, muss & soll, dass finde ich allerdings auch!


PS:

Kleine persönliche Frage:

Hast Du Deine Lehre abgeschlossen und bist heute froh, mit dem Stück Papier mehr Geld zu verdienen, als ein Hilfsarbeiter?

Oder vielleicht noch weitere "Papier-Qualifikationen" gesammelt?...Techniker, Meister etc.?

Was würden alle Handwerker & Zünfte schimpfen, die etwas wirklich gelernt haben, wenn sie nun durch günstige Hilfsarbeiter ersetzt würden....))

...vielleicht will ich als geschulter Angler (theoretisch zwangsweise als Kind f d Prüfung - praktisch & auch theoretisch schon deutlich länger--->Danke DAD!!!) einfach keine "Hilfsangler" am Wasser haben, die dann evtl. völlig ahnungslos & anglerisch ungebildet die gleichen Befugnisse hätten, wie ich sie habe!?!

...is wohl von allem etwas - aber ich verstehe nicht den Antrieb, sich so dagegen zu wehren, die potentiellen "Mitangler" wenigstens auf einen Grundwissenslevel zu heben - der auch gerne noch deutlich höher sein dürfte!?!



Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Selbst mit dieser mangelhaften Ausbildung weiß er immernoch mehr wie der der* völlig* ohne Dunst die Rute schwingt.


Die Frage ist wie hilft ihm dieses Wissen dann weiter? Wenn ich die Prüfung so lese und aus Spaß ab und zu mal mache anscheinend kein bisschen. Nützliches finde ich da jedenfalls so gut wie gar nicht.

Angeln ist in meinen Augen ein Grundrecht was jeder Mensch ausüben dürfen sollte. Das kann man nicht mit einer Führerscheinprüfung vergleichen. Angeln war früher kein Hobby sondern wurde zur Beschaffung von Nahrungsmitteln ausgeübt. Heute ist es zu einen Hobby geworden weil die Menschheit ihre Nahrung überall kaufen kann. 

Mich ärgert diese extreme Bürokratie in Deutschland sowieso immer wieder. Für alles und jeden Mist braucht man einen Schein oder abgelegte Prüfungen und was weiß ich alles....

Manche sind sehr Sinnvoll weil es wie beim Führerschein auch um Menschenleben geht. Auch wenn hier die Erfahrung zeigt das es genug Menschen gibt denen sowas auch wenig interessiert. Angeln gefährdet erstmal niemanden. Gut der arme Fisch wird vielleicht von einen Angler schlecht behandelt aber das ist wie wir schon mittlerweile Wissen völlig unabhängig von einer Prüfung.



> Kleine persönliche Frage:
> 
> Hast Du Deine Lehre abgeschlossen und bist heute froh, mit dem Stück Papier mehr Geld zu verdienen, als ein Hilfsarbeiter?


Ganz ehrlich? Damit konnte ich mir meinen Hintern mit abwischen weil die Politik in Deutschland dafür sorgt das sogar jeder ungelernte oft nicht weniger Verdient als ein Geselle. Gerade in meinen gelernten Beruf ist es sehr schlimm was dies betrifft.
Deswegen musste ich tatsächlich meinen Beruf wechseln und es klingt unglaublich. Diesen habe ich mir nur durch praktische Ausbildung angeeignet.



> Prima Argumente - vor allem der Vergleich mit der "Lehre" - dann  schaffen wir alle Berufsausbildungen doch ab - und der Bäcker, der Brot  verkaufen will, der wird sich praktische Kenntnisse schon im Laufe der  Zeit aneignen!...der Koch, der seine Gerichte an den Mann bringen möchte  und keine interessanten Nebeneinkünfte hat,  ebenso...usw.....!


Ich bin gelernter Bäcker und dort war die Theorie für meinen berulichen weiteren Alltag sinnlos. Der Koch kann auch ohne Therorie und mit reiner praktischer Erfahrung genauso viel leisten und leckere Gerichte zaubern.

Natürlich gibt es auch Berufe die ein bisschen Theorie erfordern ganz klar. Aber wir reden hier vom Angeln und ich wollte damit nur mal zeigen das es gerade in diesen Thema hier eigentlich keinen wirklichen Sinn macht diese Prüfungen. ;-)


----------



## antonio (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

und er weiß auch viel blödsinn, der in den lehrgängen(viele sind leergänge) vermittelt wird.
ich weiß nicht warum einige so vehement den/die lehrgang/prüfung befürworten.
die ganze welt und jetzt auch wieder teilweise deutschland sowie deutschland vor ein paar jahren beweisen und haben bewiesen, daß lehrgang und prüfung ganz einfach nicht nötig sind.
und gunnar die gestalten die du meinst hast du ja mit prüfung genauso, hier helfen nur kontrollen und sanktionen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Angeln gefährdet erstmal niemanden. Gut der arme Fisch wird vielleicht von einen Angler schlecht behandelt aber das ist wie wir schon mittlerweile Wissen völlig unabhängig von einer Prüfung.


Genau das ist der Punkt....

Ansonsten ist dann Besessenheit, Obrigkeitsshörigkeit, Fisch- und Gewässerneid der reale Grund für Prüfungsbefürworter...

Und auch das wird durch keine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung auch nur ein Stück besser, leider....



> und gunnar die gestalten die du meinst hast du ja mit prüfung genauso, hier helfen nur kontrollen und sanktionen.


so einfach isses.....
Und zuerst mal vernünftige und einsehbare Gesetze statt dem unsinnigen Tierschutzgedöns........


----------



## Carp-MV (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Früher oder später wird es eh passieren das sie abgeschafft wird. Die Tourischeine werden vllt noch günstiger und immer mehr verbreitet und eines Tages meldet sich keiner mehr zur Prüfung an. Es geht dem Staat nur ums Geld und wenn sie so mehr daran verdienen durch Lizenzen dann wird dies auch so kommen und ich freue mich drauf. 

Teuer bleibt das Hobby eh durch ständigen Kauf an Material und Lizenzen die man benötigt. Und ein extremen Zuwachs an Angler wird es auch nicht geben weil man ja auch erstmal Spaß am Angeln haben muss und für viele ist das gerade in der heutigen Zeit nichts mehr.

Aber dann sehe ich schon kommen das die damaligen geprüften Angler jedes Vergehen dann auf die Lizenzangler schieben obwohl dies überwiegend durch geprüfte Angler passiert....^^


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt....
> 
> Ansonsten ist dann Besessenheit, Obrigkeitsshörigkeit, Fisch- und Gewässerneid der reale Grund für Prüfungsbefürworter...
> 
> ...


 
@Antonio,


> und gunnar die gestalten die du meinst hast du ja mit prüfung genauso, hier helfen nur kontrollen und sanktionen.


 Alles richtig , nur die praktische Umsetzung ist bis dato unmöglich..


----------



## Nordsee (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hahahaha  Heute ist mir nach einem erfolgreichem Angeltag am DHK etwas sehr lustiges passiert. Es war einfach einmalig.
Ich war gerade dabei mit meiner Spinnausrüstung zum Auto zu gehen, als mich ein Angler Ansprach ob ich schon was gefangen hätte. Ich zeigte meine Barsche und er staunte nicht schlecht.

Wir kamen und er ezählte mir, dass er im März die Angelprüfung bestanden hat und er seit dem KEINEN Fisch gefangen hatte und er es auf Hechte abgesehen hat.
Jetzt ist mir klar warum er bei ein paar 30er Barschen so staunte.

Seine Rute hatte ich bis dahin nicht beachtet, bis er sie auf einmal reinholte. Dann habe ich die wohl lustigste Montage meines Lebens gesehen. (War ne schwere Grundrute minderer Qualität, wobei noch erwähnt werden muss, dass die Schnur beim Vorletzten Ring nicht durchgezogen wurde  Dazu dann noch die berühmte Rolle, die beim einholen laut knattert. Die Schnur war absolut S********

Dann viel der Blick auf die Hechtpose (30g TK), welche anstatt eines Schnurstoppers mit Uhu+Paketkleber gehalten wurde, um nicht wegzurutschen. Dann kam ohne Bebleiung etc. ein 15cm langes und 23508832058cm dickes Stahlvorfachs, welches man wie einen Draht biegen konnte. Erst wirklich lachen musste ich aber als ein alter verosteter Blinker als Köder eingehängt wurde.

Ich schilderte ihn dann, dass es eig. keine Hechte hier gäbe und warum er denn einen Blinker benutzt. Darauf kam die Antwort: Pose ist Bissanzeiger und in der Fischereiprüfung hieß es, dass ein Blinker für Hecht verwendet werden muss.

Ich erklärte ihn in Schnellfassung wie man mit Kunstködern fischen sollte. Er tat mir etwas Leid und ließ ihn 2 Würfe mir meiner Ultraleicht Rute machen. Immerhin fing er auf meinen Kopyto einen Barsch von 13cm und war sehr stolz. Der Witz an der Sache ist aber, dass er schon einmal vom Kursleiter höchstpersönlich und Montage kontrolliert wurde, und nichts gesagt worden ist(wie nett), obwohl der Kursleiter in seinen Kurs immer Bilder von tollen Fängen gezeigt hat. 

Da fehlen einen wohl die Worte oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Da fehlen einen wohl die Worte oder?


;-)))))))))))))
Noch besser als in meinem Eingangsposting...


----------



## antonio (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Antonio,
> 
> Alles richtig , nur die praktische Umsetzung ist bis dato unmöglich..



was soll dann aber die prüfung,dieses argument mit den "gestalten am wasser" fällt dann ja raus als pro-prüfungsargument.

da muß man sich eben was einfallen lassen mit den kontrollen.
es ist doch überall so wo keine kontrollen da schert man sich nen sch.....dreck um regeln.
und wie machen es die andern denn wo die kontrollen funktionieren, warum soll so was bei uns nicht gehen?

antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Antonio , was nicht funktioniert ist die Umsetzbarkeit von Kontrollen in dem nötigen Außmaßen.
Kein Geld - kein Personal - keine Rechtssicherheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Antonio , was nicht funktioniert ist die Umsetzbarkeit von Kontrollen in dem nötigen Außmaßen.
> Kein Geld - kein Personal - keine Rechtssicherheit.


Und was hilft dagegen ne unsinnige gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung??
Habe ich immer noch nicht begriffen..............


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nur was ist mit denjenigen dem heute einfällt das er ab Morgen gerne Angler sein möchte?Hier in MV ist er ja nicht mal auf Vereine / Verband angewiesen. Der könnte - *wenn alles wegfällt* - morgen zum Angelladen , sein Geraffel kaufen und abdamit zum nächsten Teich.Das ganze *ohne einen Hauch von theo /prack. Grundlagen.*
> So etwas darf mMn nicht mal theoretisch möglich sein.



Oh doch, sowas sollte sogar überall möglich sein. Zumal derjenige ja zuvor noch einen Fischereischein kaufen muss, bei dem ihm eine kleine Broschüre mit den wichtigsten Informationen ausgehändigt werden kann/sollte.

Sowas war in Deutschland bis in die 80er völlig normal und keiner ist daran gestorben.

*Zitat Gunnar:*
Noch vor einigen Jahren hätte ich da 100%ig  zugestimmt. Wenn ich aber sehe was sich mitlerweile für Gestalten am  Gewässer rumtreiben............

Ja und ??? Alles ungeprüfte Angler ??





 					Zitat von *Thomas9904* 

 
 				Genau das ist der Punkt....

Ansonsten ist dann Besessenheit, Obrigkeitsshörigkeit, Fisch- und Gewässerneid der reale Grund für Prüfungsbefürworter...

*Zitat von Gunnar:*

Ganz schwaches Glied in deiner Argumentationskette .
Und:Vorsichtig!! Gerade dir sollte bewust sein das  aus Argumenten schnell mal Beleidigungen werden können. Und alles nur  weil jemand ne andere Meinung hat.




Was hat das mit Beleidigungen zu tun?  Genau das sind die Gründe. Mir kann keiner erzählen dass er sich ernsthaft um den Fischbestand Sorgen macht, weil ein eventuell völlig unerfahrener Mensch so gut wie keinen Fisch fangen wird. Und wenn doch, so what???? Es ist nur ein Fisch, kein Mensch wird dadurch geschädigt. 

Wir stilisieren mit der Prüfungswut die plumpe Angelei derartig hoch, dass sie gerne als Grundlage für Verbote und Beschränkungen benutzt wird.

Was so kompliziert ist, dass man es ohne Prüfung nicht durchführen darf, muss ja schließlich von vorne bis hinten überreguliert werden. 


Mann, da wollen Menschen ganz einfach ein paar tumbe Fische fangen, sonst nix. #d


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nabend Ralf,



> Oh doch, sowas sollte sogar überall möglich sein. Zumal derjenige ja zuvor noch einen Fischereischein kaufen muss, bei dem ihm eine kleine Broschüre mit den wichtigsten Informationen ausgehändigt werden kann/sollte.


Überlesen das ich vom völligen Wegfall geschrieben habe?



> Ja und ??? Alles ungeprüfte Angler ??


In diesem speziellen Fall - JA!!



> Was hat das mit Beleidigungen zu tun? Genau das sind die Gründe.


Und ob das Beleidigungen sind. Willst du jeden, der den völligen Wegfall der Aneignung von Grundlagen wiederspricht , als gelben Fischneidhammel usw bezeichen? Ganz tolle Diskussionsgrundlage! Was wenn dein Gegenüber Argumente gleichens Kaliber anführt? Du kommst mir dumm - ich komm dir dümmer. Solln so zukünftlich die Diskussionen aussehen??? Was wäre passiert wenn ich Thomas in der  gleichen Art und Weise geantwortet hätte. Und der nächste und der nächste im selben Ton weitermacht! Erzähl mir nicht das Du DAS willst.



> Mann, da wollen Menschen ganz einfach ein paar tumbe Fische fangen, sonst nix. #d


Solln se doch - kein Problem. Nur bitte mit zumindest einem Mindestsmaß der Möglichkeit des Verstehens vom dem was und wie sie da tun.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> In diesem speziellen Fall - JA!!
> 
> 
> Und was haben die so furchtbares gemacht, dass sie von vielen geprüften Idioten unterscheidet ?
> ...



Und wieder, warum ? Jeder kann einfach in den Wald gehen und Pilze sammeln. Damit kann er sich und ggfs. auch andere die er zum Essen einlädt schwer schädigen. Ohne Prüfung, weil man da (noch) auf die Eigenverantwortung baut. 

Wen kann man durch unqualifiziertes Angeln schädigen ?
Richtig, niemanden.

Wieso soll der Anfänger nicht bei der Ausübung der Angelfischerei die Grundlagen lernen, verstehen lernen? Spätestens beim zweiten oder dritten Mißerfolg wird er sich um Informationen bemühen.

Ich sehe keinen stichhaltigen Grund für eine Prüfung, außer eben dem Konkurrenzdenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> . Nur bitte mit zumindest einem Mindestsmaß der Möglichkeit des Verstehens vom dem was und wie sie da tun.


??
Warum?
Es hilft keinem Menschen und bei den Fischen ists nicht relevant........


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Rehi Ralf,


> Ich sehe keinen stichhaltigen Grund für eine Prüfung, *außer eben dem Konkurrenzdenken*.


Quark , der Knabe mit Null Ahnung am Teich ist keine Konkurrenz.Der fängt zwischen Null und wenig. Je mehr der andere Angler an Wissen und Können verfügt um so mehr wird zur Konkurrenz. So wird nen Schuh draus!
Dieses Konkurrenzgefasel ist für mich ne reine Unterstellung. Niedrige Beweggründe - das ist euer Vorwurf.
Und genau da steig ich aus.


Wunderst du dich wirklich das die Leuten bei dieser Diskussionsart immer wieder aussteigen?Dann kommt immer das große Erstaunen warum sich keiner an den achso wichtigen Themen beteiligt.
Kleiner Tipp - nicht das WAS sondern das WIE ist dabei der Hauptgrund.

und Tschüß und wech sein...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Rehi Ralf,
> 
> Quark , der Knabe mit Null Ahnung am Teich ist keine Konkurrenz.Der fängt zwischen Null und wenig.



Und worin besteht dann die Gefahr, die ein ungeprüfter ausstrahlt, wenn er noch nichtmal einen Fisch fängt ?

Eine Konkurrenz ist er in jedem Fall, und sei es nur dass er den Platz besetzt, an dem ich gerne angeln wollte.

Wieso Konkurrenzdenken eine Beleidigung sein soll, erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht.|kopfkrat

Nachtrag. Ich sehe darin auch keine niederen Beweggründe, sondern ganz normales, menschliches Verhalten. Und darüber hinaus den einzig wirklichen Grund für eine Prüfung, der Hand und Fuß hat.

Alles andere ist Alibigerede.


----------



## Nordsee (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Was ich persönlich schade an der Sache finde ist, dass die ganzen Angler, die ihren Schein gerade gemacht haben voller Erwartungen ans Wasser gehen. Da der Fangerfolg oftmals ausbleibt, werden sie natürlich irgendwann das Interesse am Angeln verlieren und denken sie sind einfach zu blöd. Dabei liegt das Problem einfach darin, dass sie einfach nicht wissen KÖNNEN wo ihre Problematik liegt.
Das ist der Punkt, den ich selber auch doof finde, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass Angeln noch viel mehr verbreitet werden sollte. Allein schon weil ein Angler ja nicht nur Fische fängt sondern auch viel für Artenerhalt usw. (allein schon durch die Abgaben) sorgt.


----------



## Carp-MV (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich finde die Argumente für eine Prüfung bisher immer noch sehr, sehr schwach. Bis auf das ein Grundwissen unbedingt vermittelt sein sollte kann ich hier nichts weiteres an Gründe erkennen. Das dies durch so eine Prüfung nicht wirklich vermittelt wird weder Praktisch noch Theoretisch, sollte nun jeden mittlerweile klar sein.
Alle andere Gründe die hier reingeworfen wurden klingen nur nach reinen Unterstellungen gegenüber nicht geprüften Menschen. Einer der keine Prüfung abgeschlossen hat wäre zu blöd eine Angel zu bedienen oder kennt ja die ganzen Fischarten und Mindestmaße nicht und und und....

*Alle diese genannten Gründe haben keinerlei handfestes Fundament die so eine Prüfung als unvermeidbar gelten lassen könnten. *

Fakt ist aber auch das dieses Thema solange ein pures Gerangel zwischen der einen oder anderen Seite bleiben wird bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Fakt ist aber auch das dieses Thema solange ein pures Gerangel zwischen der einen oder anderen Seite bleiben wird bis der Arzt kommt.


Aus nem andern Thread von mir, passt hier genauso....

Weil sowohl VDSF/DAFV wie inzwischen leider auch der DAV diesbezüglich schlicht schlicht anglerfeindlich handeln.


Angelgesetze sind so zu organisieren, dass sie sowohl dem Bewirtschafter wie dem Angler größtmögliche Freiheit lassen. Und dafür hat sich jeder Verband und jede Verbandsgliederung einzusetzen.

Beispiel:
Wenn Nachtangeln gesetzlich verboten wird, können auch Vereine die froh wären um Nachtangler (wo Angler nachts draussen sind, sind weniger Schwarzangler unterwegs, die gehen dahin, wo sie nicht gestört werden), keine Nachtangler an ihr Wasser lassen.

Ohne gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot kann aber trotzdem jeder Verein, der das will, für seine Gewässer das Nachtangeln verbieten!!

Also MUSS es Ziel JEDEN Verbandes und jeder Gliederung sein, in ALLEN Bundesländern das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot zu verhindern oder, wo vorhanden, abzuschaffen. 

*Und jeder Verband und jeder Funktionär, der das ablehnt ist für mich nicht diskutabel..*

Das gleiche gilt für Setzkescher, Wertungsangeln, *gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung*, Abknüppelgebot etc..

Und wer diese einfachst zu verstehenden Grundsätze für mehr Freiheiten für Bewirtschafter und Angler als Verband oder Funktionär nicht begreifen kann und statt dessen weiter auf immer mehr gesetzliche Restriktionen setzt, ist für mich schlicht indiskutabel, nicht satisfaktionsfähig und wird immer von mir bekämpft werden..


----------



## Carp-MV (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Also MUSS es Ziel JEDEN Verbandes und  jeder Gliederung sein, in ALLEN Bundesländern das gesetzliche  Nachtangelverbot zu verhindern oder, wo vorhanden, abzuschaffen.
> 
> *Und jeder Verband und jeder Funktionär, der das ablehnt ist für mich nicht diskutabel..*
> 
> ...



Absolute Zustimmung!!!


----------



## antonio (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Antonio , was nicht funktioniert ist die Umsetzbarkeit von Kontrollen in dem nötigen Außmaßen.
> Kein Geld - kein Personal - keine Rechtssicherheit.



dann sollte man mal über den tellerrand schauen und dahin gucken wo es funktioniert und mal gucken wie es funktioniert.
und nicht immer sagen das ist nicht möglich.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Traurige Mitteilung !!!*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Es hält mit sicherheit auch viele Leute ab, die nicht fürs angeln geeignet sind.




Unfug!

"Schlechte" Leute machen den Schein ebenso wie "gute" Leute und ändern deswegen doch nicht ihr Verhalten!
Da fehlt Erziehung und die hat da schon in der Kindheit gefehlt.



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Finde ich richtig so mit der Kontrolle. Ich  kenne die Anlage zwar nicht, aber den Angelschein gibt es ja nicht ohne  Grund.



Der Grund ist, dass das Geld in die Staatskassen spült und nix Anderes!
|evil:


----------



## froggy31 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Traurige Mitteilung !!!*

oooh mein Gott.....gerade in Angelparks sollte man es nicht so genau nehmen. Wenn sich da jemand total daneben benimmt bzw.alles andere als waidgerecht, dann hat der Anlagenbetreiber immer noch die möglichkeit ihn aus der Anlage zu verweisen.

Das ist doch sozusahgen Angeln unter Aufsicht.


Absolut überissene Paragraphenreiterei #d


----------



## Deep Down (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Traurige Mitteilung !!!*

Zum waidgerechten Umgang braucht man keinen Lehrgang! Aufbau und Funktion einer Angel, Kescher, Totschläger und Messer! Die Vorgehensweise ist in 10 Minuten abschliessend als Einweisung erklärt!


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Traurige Mitteilung !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unfug!
> 
> "Schlechte" Leute machen den Schein ebenso wie "gute" Leute und ändern deswegen doch nicht ihr Verhalten!
> Da fehlt Erziehung und die hat da schon in der Kindheit gefehlt.
> ...



Naja - die Behörden sind halt´ an Recht und Gesetz gebunden!

Demnach ist es im Grunde nur konsequent, diese Gesetze auch mal anzuwenden & praktisch umzusetzen!

Man kann ja über die Rechtslage denken, was man will & fleissig diskutieren - aber noch ist es in NRW so geregelt, *dass man einen Schein braucht* - auch um im Forellenpuff zu angeln!

Also - oft wird gemeckert, weil Behörden NICHT arbeiten - nun tun sie mal ihre (gesetzliche) Pflicht und es wird auch noch gemeckert!

))

Lustig!

Geht in die Politik & ändert die Gesetze, wenn ihr die bestehende Rechtslage soooo schlimm findet!...durch jammern alleine ändert sich jedoch nix!

Ernie

PS:

Bei dienstlicher Kenntnisnahme MÜSSEN die Behörden auch Angelparks kontrollieren - ansonsten liefe jeder dort tätige Beamte Gefahr, wegen z.B. Strafvereitelung im Amt selber bösen bösen Ärger zu kriegen, wenn mal rauskommt, dass er dienstliche Kenntnis davon hatte & trotzdem NIX unternommen hat!
Scheint lange geduldet worden zu sein, ohne Schein dort zu fischen - aber vermutlich hat irgendwer da mal den Finger in die Wunde gelegt!

Naja - gibt´s dort halt entweder weniger Angler - oder bald mehr Scheininhaber - finde ich beides nicht soooo schlimm!



*...was aber noch lange nicht heißt, dass ich am Forellensee FÜR die Scheinpflicht bin -* aber es entspricht nunmal nüchtern betrachtet in NRW der momentanen Rechtslage!

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Traurige Mitteilung !!!*



froggy31 schrieb:


> oooh mein Gott.....gerade in Angelparks sollte man es nicht so genau nehmen. Wenn sich da jemand total daneben benimmt bzw.alles andere als waidgerecht, dann hat der Anlagenbetreiber immer noch die möglichkeit ihn aus der Anlage zu verweisen.
> 
> Das ist doch sozusahgen Angeln unter Aufsicht.
> 
> ...



Soll eine Behörde gegen geltendes Recht verstossen?

Ui - das gäbe erst ein Geschrei!!!

Wenn ihr meckert, dann meckert mit dem Gesetzgeber - die Behörden haben da keine Wahl - die müssen das geltende Recht anwenden - ui - und den Gesetzgeber haben wir selber mehrheitlich gewählt & damit legitimiert, die jetzt geltenden Gesetze SO zu erlassen, wie sie nunmal sind ! - ein Urproblem der Demokratie! *kleiner Scherz* !!!

Naja - "Angeln unter Aufsicht" ist gesetzlich jedenfalls nicht machbar in NRW in dieser Konstellation am Forellensee!

...und ne Behörde, die geltendes Recht anwendet, tut letztlich NUR ihre PFLICHT!(und hat da bei dienstlicher Kenntnis auch kein Ermessen - auch wenn da wohl lange so einiges "geduldet" wurde!)

E.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Traurige Mitteilung !!!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ....und den Gesetzgeber haben wir selber *mehrheitlich gewählt & damit legitimiert*, die jetzt geltenden Gesetze SO zu erlassen, wie sie nunmal sind !.....




Falsch!

Bei vielen  - besonders uns Anglern betreffende Naturschutzgesetzen - haben grün angehauchte Spinner die Pfoten in Spiel, die absolut keine Mehrheit haben sondern immer als Trittbrettfahrer der spd auftreten und trotzdem in die Gesetzgebung eingreifen.|evil:

Selbst kommen sie nur knapp über die 5 Prozent-Hürde und das sind auch nur 5 Prozent von den 30 Prozent der Bevölkerung die wählen gegangen sind.
Also haben z.B. die Grünen nicht mal ansatzweise irgend eine Mehrheit aber terrorisieren den größere Teil der Bevölkerung mit ihrem Treiben.

Das Thema soll nicht in Politik abdriften sondern nur Ernies(|wavey zitierten Beitrag widerlegen!!!!!!



ernie1973 schrieb:


> - ein Urproblem der Demokratie! *kleiner Scherz* !!!



Eben nicht, nur ein Problem dieser temporären Gesellschaftsform.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

Interessant ist nur, dass zB. Personen aus Skandinavien oder anderen Nachbarländern die hier Urlaub machen, so einen Schein garnicht haben, da er in ihrem Land nicht vorgeschrieben ist.
Angeln dürfen sie trotzdem!!!
Das gleiche gilt auch für den Boots-Führerschein, hier kann ich es noch verstehen, da Deutschland dichter besiedelt ist, als zB. Schweden und auf dem Wasser ohne Schein die Hölle los wäre.

Aber in einem Land, wo der Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres gekürt wird, wundert mich nichts mehr.

Die GRÜNEN und die sogenannten Naturschützer wollen zurück zur Natur, aber in ihrem V8.
Die würden auch gerne sehen, dass die Angler komplett vom Wasser verschwinden, einzige Ausnahme wäre, den Müll von den Partymachern und wilden Campern zu beseitigen.!!

Hier wäre auch mal der VDSF und DAV gefragt!!
Aber da wird nur gegenseitig rumgezickt, Lobbyarbeit betrieben und der Politik hintenrein gekrochen.

So, jetzt gehts mir besser.


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Traurige Mitteilung !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> Bei vielen  - besonders uns Anglern betreffende Naturschutzgesetzen - haben grün angehauchte Spinner die Pfoten in Spiel, die absolut keine Mehrheit haben sondern immer als Trittbrettfahrer der spd auftreten und trotzdem in die Gesetzgebung eingreifen.|evil:
> 
> ...



Um mal von weiter vorne zu zitieren --> "Unfug" ! 

Hm - vielleicht solltest Du dann mal ein wenig Staatsbürgerkunde nachholen - denn diese Gesetze haben schließlich den Landtag NRW erfolgreich passiert, in dem ALLE zusammen abstimmen & wo mehrheitlich entschieden wird, WAS Gesetz wird & was eben nicht!(zumindest das LFG - bei der LFO müsste man schauen, wer dafür genau verantwortlich war - aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Fischereischeinpflicht auch am Forellenpuff *VOR* den Grünen in NRW ins Gesetz kam!.....))....soviel dazu!.

Und auch, wenn sich nur* keine Mehrheiten dagegen finde*n, dann wird ein Gesetz wohl Gesetz - und ich finde bei weitem nicht alles gut, was dort schon Gesetz wurde - aber die Art und Weise ist demokratisch nicht zu beanstanden - anderenfalls müßte man unsere Demokratie komplett in Frage stellen - und das möchte ich nicht, weil ich unser System für eines der besten unter den schlechten Staatsformen halte!

...und auch wenn nur niemand dagegen gestimmt hat, was als Initiative evtl. von einer kleineren Minderheit mal angestossen wurde, so wird auch ein Landesgesetz nur Gesetz, wenn es das Parlament erfolgreich passiert - und da sitzen sie alle & bekommen ordentlich Geld dafür!

Also - der Einwand eine Minderheit wäre Schuld, oder hätte das "alleine" verbockt dürfte damit widerlegt sein, weil da auch alle anderen mit dabei waren!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Traurige Mitteilung !!!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm - vielleicht solltest Du dann mal ein wenig Staatsbürgerkunde nachholen - denn diese Gesetze haben schließlich den Landtag NRW erfolgreich passiert, in dem ALLE zusammen abstimmen & wo mehrheitlich entschieden wird, WAS Gesetz wird & was eben nicht!
> 
> 
> Also - der Einwand eine Minderheit wäre Schuld, oder hätte das "alleine" verbockt dürfte damit widerlegt sein!





Das glaubste doch selbst nicht.:m

Da wird gemauschelt..."kriegen wir eure Stimme hierfür, geben wir unsere dafür"...usw. und die die es nicht betrifft, winken Gesetze durch um sich lange Reden zu ersparen.

Nix Demokratie.#d

Eine lobby- und wirtschaftsgesteuerte, bürger- und realitätsferne regierende Clique...mehr nicht.
|evil:


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Traurige Mitteilung !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das glaubste doch selbst nicht.:m
> 
> Da wird gemauschelt..."kriegen wir eure Stimme hierfür, geben wir unsere dafür"...usw. und die die es nicht betrifft, winken Gesetze durch um sich lange Reden zu ersparen.
> 
> ...



Naja - für die meisten Stammtische wird Deine Argumentation sicher reichen!

Aber - genaugenommen entfernst Du Dich gerade ein wenig vom Thema - und vertrau mir - die Fischereischeinpflicht in NRW (auch am Forellensee) stammt sicher nicht (nur) von den Grünen!

Andere Verschwörungstheorien sind wohl eher was für Stammtische oder niveaugleiche Runden!

So - genug zum Thema geschrieben!

Wählt besser - oder garnicht - oder wandert aus, oder macht es selber besser, wenn ihr alles hier so schlimm findet!



Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

Ach komm Ernie....Argumente alle dann Totschlagargumente?

Nix Stammtisch.
Das kannste jeden Tag in den Nachrichten lesen, dass eine Fraktion der anderen die Stimme gibt und dafür anderswo Zusagen verlangt.


|wavey:

Aber ansonsten haste recht...zurück zum Thema.


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ach komm Ernie....Argumente alle dann Totschlagargumente?
> 
> Nix Stammtisch.
> Das kannste jeden Tag in den Nachrichten lesen, dass eine Fraktion der anderen die Stimme gibt und dafür anderswo Zusagen verlangt.
> ...



Ich glaube, wenn Du mal genau nachliest, wirst Du feststellen, dass meine Argumente zahlreich und nicht sooo schlecht sind!

Vor allem im Hinblick auf die Behörden, die dort kontrollieren - denn - wie ich schon schrieb - die haben gar keine andere Wahl, wenn sie dienstliche Kenntnis davon erlangen, dass z.B. an der hier namentlich genannten Anlage ohne Schein geangelt wurde!

Ansonsten könnten die selber richtig Ärger bekommen, wenn rauskommt, dass sie selber von Rechtsverstössen wissen & nix tun - bzw. der Sache nicht nachgehen!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Vor allem im Hinblick auf die Behörden, die dort kontrollieren - denn - wie ich schon schrieb - die haben gar keine andere Wahl, wenn sie dienstliche Kenntnis davon erlangen, dass z.B. an der hier namentlich genannten Anlage ohne Schein geangelt wurde!
> 
> Ansonsten könnten die selber richtig Ärger bekommen, wenn rauskommt, dass sie selber von Rechtsverstössen wissen & nix tun - bzw. der Sache nicht nachgehen!
> 
> Ernie




(nur)Da hast du vollkommen recht und dem widerspreche ich auch gar nicht.|supergri

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## sprogoe (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

Ich denke mal, nicht die geltenden Gesetze und die Behörden, die für die Einhaltung dieser Gesetze Sorge tragen sind schuld an der Schließung der Anlage, sondern ganz allein der Betreiber.
Ich sehe dieses als eine Art "Trotzreaktion" an, da er nicht die Geduld aufbringt, bis auch der letzte Angler, der ernsthaft Interesse daran hat, weiterhin in solchen Anlagen fischen zu gehen, seinen Angelschein gemacht hat.
Mag sein, daß einige versuchen, in anderen Anlagen fischen zu gehen, wo diese Kontrollen (noch) nicht durchgeführt werden, aber das ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch dort ein aktives Fischen ohne Schein nicht mehr möglich ist.

Ich habe früher öfters bei Joppe in Much gefischt und vor ca. 6 Monaten hat der Betreiber die vor dem Tor wartenden Angler aufgefordert, ehrlich zu sagen, wer keinen Schein hat, er würde das nicht kontrollieren, aber jedem dringend raten, den Schein zu machen; über die Hälfte der Angler hat seinen Finger gehoben und das war sicher noch nicht die ganze Wahrheit.

Inzwischen ist es so, daß dort nur noch wenige Angler sitzen, warum auch immer (vielleicht inzwischen doch Kontrollen?), wo hingegen in Millerscheid die Anlage weiterhin sehr gut besucht ist, da dort wohl auch die meisten Angler schon immer im Besitz des A-Scheines war.
Der Betreiber dort kontrolliert auch jeden, zumindest ihm unbekannten Angler höchst persöhnlich.

Man sollte also nicht dem Gesetzgeber und den für die Einhaltung der Gesetze zuständigen Behörden die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben: Gesetze sind nun mal dazu da, daß sie auch eingehalten werden.
Würden die bisherigen, lockeren Maßnahmen weiterhin so gehandhabt, könnte man das auch als eine Benachteiligung derer sehen, die brav ihren Schein gemacht haben und dafür ja auch einiges an Kosten auf sich genommen haben.


Petri Siggi


----------



## DerMayor (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

Ich habe früher oft und gerne an Forellenanlagen geangelt und tue dies auch immernoch gerne... ich muss sagen das ich es da nicht schlimm fand das da ne menge Leute und Kinder ohne Schein angeln. Solange man sich benimmt und die Fische waidgerecht behandelt ist doch alles gut. Manche "Metzger" allerdings wollte ich nie an einem "freien" Gewässer sehen. 

Meine Befürchtung ist, dass sich viele "schwarze Schafe" sich an die natürlich Gewässer verirren, wenn aus der Eintagsfliege jetzt ein Massensterben der Forellenanlagen (auf Dauer gesehen) wird. 

Wennn die Put&Take Seen sterben, werden die Flüsse und Seen überlaufen, gerade in NRW und aus 1/4 Schwarzangler (was Gang&Gebe an unseren Flüssen, Seen und Talsperren ist) werden 1/2...


----------



## sprogoe (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Meine Befürchtung ist, dass sich viele "schwarze Schafe" sich an die natürlich Gewässer verirren, wenn aus der Eintagsfliege jetzt ein Massensterben der Forellenanlagen (auf Dauer gesehen) wird.
> 
> Wennn die Put&Take Seen sterben, werden die Flüsse und Seen überlaufen, gerade in NRW und aus 1/4 Schwarzangler (was Gang&Gebe an unseren Flüssen, Seen und Talsperren ist) werden 1/2...




das wird sicher nicht passieren, denn gerade am Rhein, wo sicher eine recht hohe Quote an Schwarzanglern sich rumgetrieben hat, wird in Zukunft verstärkt kontrolliert werden und wenn diese Typen nicht mehr wissen, wo sie noch ohne Schein (und ohne Angstgefühl) fischen gehen können, bleibt denen doch gar nichts anderes mehr übrig als entweder den Schein zu machen und weiterhin die Angelparks aufzusuchen, oder ihre Fische kaufen zu gehen. 

Ein Massensterben der Anlagen gibt es nur dann, wenn die Betreiber die Brocken voreilig hinschmeißen.

Gesetze müssen nun mal eingehalten werden und die Schwarzangler sollten besonders effektiv bekämpft werden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## familienvater (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

Angelschein hin oder her,
wie soll man den z.B. Kinder an die Angelei hinführen?
Meine Tochter z.B. geht gerne mit Angeln .An unseren Vereinsgewässern lasse ich sie aber nicht angeln , auch um 
jeglicher Diskussion aus dem Wege zu gehen ,aber am Forellenteich lasse auch ich sie angeln .
Ich denke das viele Angler ohne Schein am Forellenteich angefangen haben und dann den Schein gemacht haben .
Ist das so falsch ?
MFG und Petri Heil vom
familienvater   |wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



> das wird sicher nicht passieren, denn gerade am Rhein, wo sicher eine recht hohe Quote an Schwarzanglern sich rumgetrieben hat, wird in Zukunft verstärkt kontrolliert werden und wenn diese Typen nicht mehr wissen, wo sie noch ohne Schein (und ohne Angstgefühl) fischen gehen können, bleibt denen doch gar nichts anderes mehr übrig als entweder den Schein zu machen und weiterhin die Angelparks aufzusuchen, oder ihre Fische kaufen zu gehen.


 
Nix für ungut - aber warum sollte sich hier auf einmal was ändern ?! Bitte Quellen oder Belege dafür angeben.... ich fische schon seit min 10 Jahren am Rhein (habe meinen Angelschein damals mit 12 (oder wars 14 ?!) Jahren gemacht und bisher 2 mal am Rhein kontrolliert worden.

Die Länder haben doch gar nicht das Personal um den Rhein flächendeckend zu kontrollieren..... daher halte ich das eher für Wunschdenken. Auch wenn du meinen Segen hättest.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

das ist ja dann aber auch mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, am Vereinsgewässer läßt Du sie nicht an die Angel, aber am Forellenteich erwartest Du, daß sie angeln dürfen (oder aber auch sollen, weil man ja die Kleinen an´s Angeln heranführen möchte).
Sind die Sprößlinge alt genug, besteht die Möglichkeit, einen Jugendfischereischein zu beantragen, sind sie aber noch klein, wird es wohl kein großes Problem sein, ihnen in vorheriger Absprache mit dem Betreiber ihnen die Angelrute mal in die Hand zu drücken.
Eine bedingungslose Angelerlaubnis für Kinder kann man aber auch nicht ohne weiteres erwarten, da eine kommerzielle Angelanlage rechtlich genauso zu bewerten ist, wie ein Vereinsgewässer oder jedes andere Angelgewässer.

Dein Auto wirst Du Deinen Kindern doch auch nicht überlassen, bevor sie die nötige Fahrerlaubnis besitzen. 

Siggi


----------



## Elfchen_19 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



familienvater schrieb:


> Angelschein hin oder her,
> wie soll man den z.B. Kinder an die Angelei hinführen?
> Meine Tochter z.B. geht gerne mit Angeln .



Klasse, soll, kann (und darf) sie doch auch, Soweit ich mich erinnere, kann man in NRW bei der zuständigen Gemeinde-/Stadtverwaltung für gaaaaaaaaaaanz kleines Geld (5€ ??) einen Jugendfischereischein so ganz ohne Prüfung binnen Minutenfrist erhalten. Das geht (wenn`s noch stimmt) bis zum 16. Lebensjahr.

Mein Neffe, der ein bis zwei Mal jährlich mit mir zum Forellenpuff möchte (Geburtstags- und Weihnachtsgutschein ), bekommt von Mama und Papa diesen Schein jährlich gesponsort - bis dato hat es bei mehreren Kontrollen absolut keine Probleme gegeben.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass dieser Jugendfischereischein die Anglerei in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen, der erfolgreich die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt hat, legal ermöglicht und zulässt.

In NRW also für Kinder und Jugendliche ==> *kein Problem* :m 



familienvater schrieb:


> An unseren Vereinsgewässern lasse ich sie aber nicht angeln , auch um jeglicher Diskussion aus dem Wege zu gehen ,



Schöne Umschreibung dafür, dass Du für Deine Tochter Mitgliedsbeitrag und ggf. Aufnahmegebühr sparen möchstest :q - kenne ich aus unserem Verein. Aber schon mit dem zuvor beschriebenen Jugendfischereischein dürfte sie Dich legal auch an den Vereinssee begleiten und zu Werke gehen. Da gäbe es dann auch keinen wie auch immer gearteten "Diskussionsbedarf" - der Jugendfischereischein stellt hier die Eingangsvoraussetzung für unsere Jugendgruppe dar. Die 14-jährigen machen dann von sich aus (weil sie anschl. "alleine losziehen dürfen") die Fischereiprüfung - Alles in trockenen Tüchern.




familienvater schrieb:


> aber am Forellenteich lasse auch ich sie angeln .


Viel Spaß weiterhin - 10 Minuten Aufwand - und die legale Grundlage (so Ihr in NRW residiert) wäre für weitere Ausflüge geschaffen.



familienvater schrieb:


> Ich denke das viele Angler ohne Schein am Forellenteich angefangen haben und dann den Schein gemacht haben .
> _*Ist das so falsch ?*_
> MFG und Petri Heil vom
> familienvater   |wavey:



Nö, ist es nicht und Du hast auch (vermutlich) Recht - also: Schein beim Amt kaufen gehen und weiter geht`s :m.

Petri heil wünscht Deiner Tochter und Dir

Eddy - ebenfalls Familienvater und auch-noch-mit-anderen-Kindern-Angler


----------



## BoilieAngler (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, nicht die geltenden Gesetze und die Behörden, die für die Einhaltung dieser Gesetze Sorge tragen sind schuld an der Schließung der Anlage, sondern ganz allein der Betreiber.
> Ich sehe dieses als eine Art "Trotzreaktion" an, da er nicht die Geduld aufbringt, bis auch der letzte Angler, der ernsthaft Interesse daran hat, weiterhin in solchen Anlagen fischen zu gehen, seinen Angelschein gemacht hat.
> Mag sein, daß einige versuchen, in anderen Anlagen fischen zu gehen, wo diese Kontrollen (noch) nicht durchgeführt werden, aber das ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch dort ein aktives Fischen ohne Schein nicht mehr möglich ist.
> 
> ...





Siggi das hast Du super geschrieben und ich bin zu 100% deiner Meinung !!!


----------



## Tina77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

Ich Besitze einen Angelschein, mein Mann nicht.
Ich habe ihn immer zum Fischen (In Forellenteichen) mitgenommen, und er hat von mir das Angeln erlernt.
Er kann nun genau so Angeln wie ich, und hat aber kein Angelschein.
Jetzt darf er wohl nicht mehr mit zum Fischen.
Das ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gelesen habe.
Das kann es echt nur in Deutschland geben, kein anderes Land macht bei der Fischerei so viel Theater wie unser land.
Das soll EU sein eine Einhandliche Regelung ?
Schaut mal was in Frankreich abgeht, Angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen, angeln mit 3 Rutten.
oder in Dänemark für 28 Euro bekommst du einen Angelschein, und das ohne Prüfung.
Nach meiner Meinung werden noch mehr Forellenteiche Pleite gehen, oder glaubt ihr das echt 50 % der Leuten die in Puffs fischen einen Angelschein haben?
Ich für meinen Fall nicht!!!


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



> Jetzt darf er wohl nicht mehr mit zum Fischen.


 
Durfte er ja vorher schon nicht... ist wie Fahren ohne Fahrerlaubnis... hatte bisher nur eben keiner Kontrolliert 



> Nach meiner Meinung werden noch mehr Forellenteiche Pleite gehen, oder glaubt ihr das echt 50 % der Leuten die in Puffs fischen einen Angelschein haben?


 
Ich denke hier werden Einbußen auf Seiten der Betreiber anfallen. Ist zwar hart, aber warum sollten hier Ausnahmen gemacht werden. Jeder Barbesitzer, Restaurantbesitzer usw usw. haben sich an die geltenden Vorschriften zu halten. Klar sind viele aufs Angeln bezogen völlig fern von jeglicher Logik.... aber solange sich die Rechtslage nicht ändert, kann der Betreiber einer solchen Anlage keine Ausnahmen machen oder muss eben mit empfindlichen Strafen rechnen.


----------



## Tina77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Durfte er ja vorher schon nicht... ist wie Fahren ohne Fahrerlaubnis... hatte bisher nur eben keiner Kontrolliert
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke hier werden Einbußen auf Seiten der Betreiber anfallen. Ist zwar hart, aber warum sollten hier Ausnahmen gemacht werden. Jeder Barbesitzer, Restaurantbesitzer usw usw. haben sich an die geltenden Vorschriften zu halten. Klar sind viele aufs Angeln bezogen völlig fern von jeglicher Logik.... aber solange sich die Rechtslage nicht ändert, kann der Betreiber einer solchen Anlage keine Ausnahmen machen oder muss eben mit empfindlichen Strafen rechnen.



Absurd 
Wenn man nicht betroffen ist, macht es leicht darüber zu schreiben.


----------



## Kölnbilly (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Traurige Mitteilung !!!*



BoilieAngler schrieb:


> TZZZZ Fuß gebrochen....Du solltest lieber beim Angeln bleiben Hahaha. Weiterhin gute Besserung !!! #6



Vielen Dank :m


----------



## Kölnbilly (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Traurige Mitteilung !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unfug!
> 
> "Schlechte" Leute machen den Schein ebenso wie "gute" Leute und ändern deswegen doch nicht ihr Verhalten!
> Da fehlt Erziehung und die hat da schon in der Kindheit gefehlt.
> ...




Ja da stimme ich Dir zu 100 % zu!


----------



## Tina77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

Was glaubt ihr wie viele Leute haben im Forellenpuff einen Angelschein?
Ich denke nicht mal die Hälfte, #d
Es werden sicher in der Zukunft einige Puffs schließen.
Stellz 
---------------------------------------------------------
Der Jugendfischereischein

Personen, die das zehnte, aber noch nicht das sechzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben, wird der Fischereischein nur als Jugendfischereischein ausgestellt, es sei denn, sie haben die Fischerprüfung abgelegt und das vierzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet. Der Jugendfischereischein berechtigt grundsätzlich nur zur Ausübung der Fischerei in Begleitung eines Inhabers eines Fischereischeins.
Zur Erteilung eines Jugendfischereischeins ist keine Fischerprüfung notwendig.
--------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt kommst was soll dieser scheiss???? warum darf ich ein Kind zum angeln mitnehmen, wenn dieses ein Jugendfischereischein hat, und mein Mann der Erwachsen ist darf nicht mit Angeln.
Ich mein wenn ich doch dabei bin und ich einen Fischereischein habe, dann müsste es normal reichen, das mein Mann in meiner Begleitung Mit Angeln darf.
Alles andere ist doch für die Katz, denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wie viele Leute haben im Forellenpuff einen Angelschein?
> Ich denke nicht mal die Hälfte, #d
> Es werden sicher in der Zukunft einige Puffs schließen.
> Stellz
> ...



...der Jugendfischereischein ist schon von Klügeren durchdacht worden und soll lediglich der Jugend "vereinfacht" und kostengünstig den Weg zu unserem Hobby erleichtern / ermöglichen!(was ich persönlich auch gut & richtig finde!)

Aber - diese "Vergünstigung" endet mit einem bestimmten Alter, ab dem ein Angeln OHNE Prüfungsnachweis eben nicht mehr möglich ist.

Ich hoffe und denke, Dein Mann wird diese "begünstigte" Alter schon überschritten haben und muss sich somit der Prüfung stellen - oder dort angeln, wo es Touri-Scheine und weitere Ausnahmen zur Fischereischeinpflicht gibt!

Ernie


----------



## Tina77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

ernie

Das soll Logisch sein?
Für mich nicht!!!!


----------



## sprogoe (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

für mich ist Ernies Ansicht auch vollkommen logisch.
Wir leben in Deutschland und haben uns nunmal an deutsche Gesetze zu halten, wenn einem das nicht passt, bleibt nur noch Auswandern.
Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso sich die Anglerschaft; wenigstens einige; die noch keinen Schein gemacht hat, so vehemend dagegen streubt, ihn nun endlich zu machen.

Fast jeder kann es gar nicht erwarten, endlich im Besitz eines Führerscheins zu sein, aber in dieser Beziehung spürt man deutlichen Widerstand.

Da bleiben nur 3 Möglichkeiten:

1. Schein machen und weiterhin Angeln
2. das Hobby Angeln aufgeben
3. nur noch im Ausland fischen

Sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was ihm lieber ist.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tina77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



sprogoe schrieb:


> für mich ist Ernies Ansicht auch vollkommen logisch.
> Wir leben in Deutschland und haben uns nunmal an deutsche Gesetze zu halten, wenn einem das nicht passt, bleibt nur noch Auswandern.
> Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso sich die Anglerschaft; wenigstens einige; die noch keinen Schein gemacht hat, so vehemend dagegen streubt, ihn nun endlich zu machen.
> 
> ...




Es ist mehr wie sich an Deutsche Gesetze zu halten, ich spreche hier von einen einhandlichen EU Recht.
Was nutzt so ein Angelschein wenn die Praxis dabei fehlt?
Viele die einen Angelschein gemacht haben, haben in einen Forellenpuff den ersten Fisch fangen können.
Wenn das nicht mehr möglich ist sehe ich für die Angler Zukunft schwarz.
1 das Angeln wird den Menschen damit nicht näher gebracht.
2 Forellenteiche gehen Pleite.
3 Wer sagt das Menschen die einen Angelschein haben grundsätzlich mit der Kreatur Fisch umgehen können?

Wenn EU recht dann sollten die Menschen in Europa ein einhandlichen Angelschein haben.
Zudem wenn es eine Prüfung geben sollte dann mehr im Bereich der Praxis und nicht in der Theorie.
Eine Tageskarte mit Angellehrer in einen Forellenpuff bringt mehr, wie 800 Fragen die zum größten teil mit der zeit sowieso vergessen werden.

In Klartext es ist nicht Logisch, die Logik sollte in der Praxis liegen.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Es ist mehr wie sich an Deutsche Gesetze zu halten, ich spreche hier von einen einhandlichen EU Recht.
> Was nutzt so ein Angelschein wenn die Praxis dabei fehlt?
> Viele die einen Angelschein gemacht haben, haben in einen Forellenpuff den ersten Fisch fangen können.
> Wenn das nicht mehr möglich ist sehe ich für die Angler Zukunft schwarz.
> ...




Weder der Bund noch die EU hat da eine Regelungsbefugnis!

Das Fischereirecht ist in Deutschland Sache eines jedes Bundeslandes!

Deswegen gibt es nicht einmal eines bundeseinheitlichen dt. Fischereischein!

Der Landesgesetzgeber in NRW hat mit der Regelung zum Jugendfischereischein eine bewusste & gewollte Privilegierung für Jugendliche ins Gesetz geschrieben, die für Deinen Mann nunmal auch unter Aufsicht nicht gilt, schlicht und ergreifend, weil er kein Jugendlicher mehr ist.

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach!



Ernie

PS:

Das musst Du nicht gut & richtig finden - aber das ist die momentane Rechtslage!

Also - entweder:

a: Dran halten!

b: Nicht dran halten & ggf. die Strafe in Kauf nehmen!

Easy thing!

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



Tina77 schrieb:


> ernie
> 
> Das soll Logisch sein?
> Für mich nicht!!!!



Naja - Förderung des Angelsports zu vereinfachten & billigeren Bedingungen für Kiddies als Privilegierung im Gesetz finde ich gut & logisch!

Für Erwachsene gelten halt´ andere Regeln!

E.


PS:

Es erscheint mir auch oft unschön, wenn große Firmen komplett von der Gewerbesteuer befreit werden, damit sie im Land bleiben & ich mich dumm und dusselig zahlen muss - gerade mal eben um 10 % angehoben worden - aber - es ist das Gesetz & ich zahle brav!!!...aber logisch ist das schon, weil die davon abhängenden Arbeitsplätze die steuerlichen Interessen der Haushaltskasse der Kommune überwiegen!...


----------



## Elfchen_19 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> Ernie
> 
> PS:
> ...



That' it - Ernie und Siggi haben die Materie vollkommen durchdrungen :m. !!! Und da beißt die Maus auch keinen Faden ab - sei das Lamentieren auch noch so laut !!!

@ Tina
Die verehrten Teichbesitzer werden den Gürtel (ggf. ja zugegebenermaßen noch) enger schnallen müssen - but that's "Regeln of Marktwirtschaft" - wer am Bedarf vorbei produziert, wird sehr schnell pleite sein.. |bigeyes  :q. 

Es wird aber zweifelsohne auch noch genügend geben, die selbst bei strikter Einhaltung der uralten (bestehenden) Spielregeln deren Auskommen und eine gesicherte Existenz haben werden - darauf setze ich 'n Fläschen ProSecco :q.

Eine Anmerkung bitte noch zu Deinem Mann - dass Du ihn in aller Öffentlichkeit mit einem Kind vergleichst, hat was ... :q:q. 
Im Ernst, er soll die Prüfung bald hinter sich bringen - und weiter geht`s mit Euren gemeinsamen (dann auch legalen) Angelausflügen.

Oder wie Siggi es bereits richtig gesagt hat - viel Spaß in dem von Dir so hoch gelobten Ausland (ich möchte dann ab 2013 nicht mehr in NL angeln gehen - da wird`s ja hübsch voll werden ... |kopfkrat). 

Herzliche Grüße und Petri Heil

Eddy


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

@ Tina

du hättest wengistens auf meinen Vergleich eingehen können - ist jetzt aber auch egal.

Im Großen und Ganzen habe ich nichts gegen kommerzielle Anlagen wie diese Put&Take Seen - sofern die ganze Sache richtig gehandhabt wird.

Auch wenn ich hier jetzt nicht über Sinn oder Unsinn der Angelscheinpflicht und Prüfungspflicht etc. diskutieren will - ist die Sachlage doch so, dass die Angelscheinpflicht nicht erst seit 1-2 Jahren sondern schon weitaus länger existiert.

Das nehmen wir in diesem Falle einfach als gegeben an. Daher finde ich es erstaunlich, dass du dich jetzt im Falle deines Mannes aufregst - wobei er doch bisher mehrfach ohne Schein bereits in D geangelt hat. Ob Sinn oder nicht... das ist die Sachlage.

Und ja - es ist wie mit dem Autofahren etc... da gibts diese gesetzl. Regelung und daran haben wir uns je nach Bundesland eben zu halten. Das kann sich alles mal ändern - aber Momentaufnahme ist eben das heutige Datum.


----------



## Tina77 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

Elfchen_19

Sorry aber mach dich bitte nicht Lächerlich.
Ich vergleiche meinen Mann nicht mit einen Kind.
Sondern das ein Kind mit einen Jugendfischereischein in Begleitung eines Erwachsenden mit Angelschein Fischen darf.
Und ich als Angelschein Besitzerin darf meinen Mann der mit mir in Begleitung ist, nicht bei einen Forellenteich Fischen lassen.
Ich mein ich bin ja dabei, und habe Erfahrung und einen Angelschein.
Ich finde bei einen Ehepartner sollte es kein Problem sein.
Ihn mit Fischen zu lassen.
Wir können uns genug hier austauschen, aber bleibt dabei Fair und versucht mir mal zu meiner Kritik eine Logische Erklärung abzugeben.
Und nicht so ein Komisches zeug zu schreiben.
Meine Besonders dich  Elfchen_19 :m

Und der vergleich Fischereischein und Füherschein ist für mich Unsinn.

Menschen haben immer Gefischt sogar in der Steinzeit, und das recht zum Angeln so zu Bestimmen ist für mich nicht Logisch.
Die Teiche werden die ersten sein, die gehen werden, dann werden die Vereine dran sein.
Ihnen wird vielleicht in Zukunft vorgeworfen eine Horde wilder zu sein?
Sagt weiter zu alle ja und amen.
Nächstes mal nimmt ihr ein Gesetzes Buch zu Fischen mit, wenn Angeln dann noch möglich ist.
Armes Deutschland!!!!


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

Tina, 
ich begreife gar nicht, was Du hier so rumwinselst.
Du schreist nach EU-Normen und vergleichst deutsches Recht mit dem der umliegendenden Nachbarländern; also mußt Du Dich an Brüssel wenden.
Du führst hier die Möglichkeit eines Angelanlagensterbens an, ev. sogar das der Vereine, um die vermeindliche, Ungerechtigkeit die Deinem Mann angetan wird anzuprangern; in Wahrheit tut Dein Mann Unrecht und das schon seit Jahren. 

Alles diskutieren über die Angelscheinpflicht führt hier zu gar nichts und geht auch ein wenig am Thema vorbei.
Ausgangspunkt war doch die Schließung der Diepeschrather Mühle und das hat sicher nicht unbedingt an der dort stattgefundenen Kontrolle der Angelscheine und die Nachfolgende Verwarnung des Betreibers zu tun.
Wie ich aus gesicherter Quelle erfahren habe, soll bei der damaligen Kontrolle ein sogenannter Angler (natürlich nicht im Besitz eines gültigen Angelscheins) eine Forelle mit der Rute aus dem Wasser gezerrt haben, obwohl sein Kescher neben ihm lag.
Daß das ein gefundenes Fressen für die Kontrolleure war, ist wohl logisch.
Außerdem steht ein neuer Betreiber schon in den Startlöchern.
Würde er das tun, wenn er solche Zukunftsängste hätte?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Elfchen_19 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

@ Siggi |good:

Du bringst es auf den Punkt, vor allen Dingen in den beiden ersten Absätzen!!
Wie Du es sagst - ein Nachfolger soll wohl schon am Start sein - das wäre nicht so, wenn er nicht sich selbst ein profitables Geschäft ausrechnen würde.

@ Tina
Schade, dass Du so gar keine andere, denn Deine, Argumentation (egal von welchem Beitragsersteller) gelten lässt oder auch nur berücksichtigen wolltest.
Ebenfalls schade, dass Du offenbar für die "leisen Zwischentöne" in einigen Beiträgen so gar kein Gefühl hast - für eine Frau eher ungewöhnlich. 

Was, bitte sehr, unterscheidet denn Deiner Meinung nach qualitativ den de facto-Vergleich Mann/Kind, da Du ja (lt. eigener Aussage) "dabei bist" und "er in Deinem Beisein mit fischen darf" |kopfkrat|bigeyes - ich vermag jedenfalls (im Ablauf des Fischens) keinen zu erkennen. 
Ergo ist dieser Vergleich nicht "komisches Zeug", sondern wohl doch irgendwie zutreffend - ansonsten hätte ich ihn in meine Antwort nicht aufgenommen.  

Ganz schade ist aber, dass das "komische Zeug" es auf den Punkt bringt - Du forderst Rechte ein, die durch *kein* Gesetz dieser Republik abgedeckt sind, klingt komisch - is' aber so !!

Daher empfehle ich Dir (auch wenn`s Dir (ggf. erneut) "komisch" vorkommt), Dich doch bitte an die Europäische Kommisssion oder gar die Europäische Menschensrechtskommisssion zu wenden - die wären für Dein Problem eine gute und zuständige Anlaufstelle. Ich lese dann ja bestimmt demnächst davon in der überregionalen Presse ... 

Als pragmatische Lösung empfehle ich weiterhin und auch erneut die Ablegung der Fischereiprüfung durch Deinen Mann- kostet relativ wenig, macht wenig Aufwand und bringt anschl. nahezu unendlich viel (gemeinsamen) Spaß :m.

Back to topic - viel Erfolg dem neuen Betreiber dieser Anlage. "Geprüfte Angler" wissen, dass man den Fisch per Kescher an Land zu befördern hat, weil dies Bestandteil der Ausbildung ist.

Eddy - der mit einem niederländischen "tot ziens" grüßt und seit Jahren ohne Gesetzbuch unter dem Arm in mehreren europäischen Ländern fischt - ich halte mich einfach an die dort geltenden Regeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*

Gibts nicht in NRW auch die "Helferregelung", mitangeln mit einem Scheininhaber ohne den ganzen Angelvorgang komplett alleine als "Helfer" auszuführen?
Kenn ich z. B. von Bayern, B-W, Hessen..

In B-W kannste auch ohne Schein an manchen Anlagen angeln, wenn ein entsprechend ausgebildeter Betreiber (Fischwirt z. B.) vor Ort ist.
Weil das nicht als Angeln, sondern als Fischverkauf gewertet wird..

Aber unbedingt vorher nachfragen in den einzelnen Anlagen...

Fakt ist:
Wo Schein vorgeschrieben, muss man ihn haben.
Wo Prüfung vorgeschrieben, muss man die haben.

Und das muss man eben für jedes Bundesland gesondert betrachten, da es zig Ausnahmen gibt!!

Vom prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg über Touristenscheine bis zum angeln ohne Schein/Prüfung in freien niedersächsischen Gewässern (auch da vorher explizit erkundigen!!!)...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Sagt weiter zu alle ja und amen.
> Nächstes mal nimmt ihr ein Gesetzes Buch zu Fischen mit, wenn Angeln dann noch möglich ist.
> Armes Deutschland!!!!



Tina,

Du hast natürlich in allen Belangen vollkommen Recht.

Die Anglerprüfung ist völliger Humbug. Fischereischeinpflicht an komerziellen Forellenseen ist noch viel größerer Humbug. 

Mit Logik kann man dem Deutschen Michel bei unsinnigen Gesetzen nicht kommen, schließlich hat die Obrigkeit gesprochen, und da muss man gehorchen. Insebesondere dann, wenn durch ein Gesetz auch noch die potentielle Konkurrenz am Wasser beschnitten wird.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Ralf,

Danke für`s Verschieben - hier paßt es ja tatsächlich viel besser. Sorry für`s viele OffTopic in dem ehemaligen Thread.

Für meinen Teil bin ich (offenbar im Gegensatz zu Dir - ist die Piratenklappe in Deinem Avatar eigentlich Ausdruck Deiner Einstellung) sogar relativ froh, dass es hier zahlreiche Gesetze gibt (nicht nur bei der Anglerei), die es relativ leicht machen, sich den Regeln entsprechend in der großen Gemeinschaft zu benehmen bzw. zurecht zu finden. Insofern bin ich dann eben (sogar gerne) ein "treuer Deutscher Michel" :m. 

Solltest Du an der Stellung des neu zu schaffenden Organisationselements "Logikbeauftragter auf EU-Ebene" interessiert sein, hättest Du (nach meiner festen Überzeugung) mit Deinem vorstehenden Beitrag bereits eine nachhaltig wirkende Bewerbungsgrundlage geschaffen - toll! 

Logik greift bzw. beginnt also da, wo Gesetze nicht akzeptiert werden, aha. Zwar neu für mich, aber kein uninteressanter Gedankengang. Werde gleich einkaufen müssen (meine Gebieterin geht nicht mit mir angeln  ) und bringe schon mal 'ne Runde Erdnüsse mit, die wir uns (leider nur virtuell) natürlich teilen werden. 

Falls es Dir ob dieser (offenkundig sowohl durch Tina als auch Dich so empfunden) "bodenlosen" wie auch "unhaltbaren" Zustände zur Fischereischein-Prüfungspflicht hier in NRW nicht mehr gefällt, solltest Du ggf. ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen, zusammen mit Tina in einer Art "Doppelspitze" :q Dich zum Kopf der Bewegung "Deutschland muss erwachen - dass mein Mann (ohne Prüfung/Erlaubnisschein) unter meiner Aufsicht mit mir (noch nicht einmal an kommerziellen Forellenanlagen) nicht angeln gehen darf - das geht ja gaaaaaaaar nicht" |wavey:.

Ich glaube Ernie hatte es irgendwo in einem seiner sehr wohltuenden wie auch sehr klaren Beiträge bereits schon richtig gesagt: Laßt Euch / lass Dich für politische Ämter nominieren/aufstellen und anschl. wählen - nur so kann man die angeprangerten Zustände ändern. 
Ich vermute bzw. mutmaße nämlich, dass sich in dieser Republik beim "Deutschen Michel" relativ wenig Sympathie für eine Revolution in Sachen "ersatzloser Wegfall der Fischereischein-Prüfungspflicht in NRW" entfachen lassen können wird.

Bitte einen kl. OffTopic: Luuk de Jong wird mindestens 6 Buden in seiner ersten Saison machen - auch wenn Du "unserer" Borussia da bisher auch immer kritisch gegenüber gestanden hast  #h

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel

Eddy


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

nun mal Butter bei die Fische;
hat irgend jemand von Euch schon Kontrollen (ich meine behördlicherseits) an Angelparks erlebt, oder auch nur gehört, daß sie schon stattgefunden haben?
Ich bisher nicht und ich weiß nur, daß einige Betreiber diese Kontrollen (mit Recht) durchführen, um sich eventuellen Ärger zu ersparen.
Die Diepeschrather Mühle ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand wohl die 1. Anlage, wo diese Kontrolle stattfand; aber..... kennen wir die tatsächlichen Gründe dafür?
Es gibt weitaus größere und stärker besuchte Anlagen, wo solche Kontrollen sicher "lohnenswerter" wären.
Nur mal angenommen, solch eine Anlage wird einfach so als "Nebenerwerb" betrieben und weil man ja als Haupterwerbsquelle noch eine Firma besitzt, lässt man diesen "Nebenerwerb" als "Verlustgeschäft" über die Steuer laufen.
Wenn dann die Behörden mißtrauisch werden und den Betrieb mal vor Ort auf Herz und Nieren prüfen, braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn dann alle Unregelmäßigkeiten aufgedeckt werden und ein aufgeflogener Betreiber als letzte Konsequenz die Brocken hinschmeißt.
Wie gesagt, sind das alles nur meine Gedankensprünge und müssen nicht den Tatsachen entsprechen, aber wer kennt schon die wirkliche Ursache für das Abstoßen der Anlage? 

Letztendlich können ja die immer noch "Scheinlosen" Hobbyangler versuchen, in Anlagen zu fischen, wo noch keiner kontrolliert; gibt es sicher noch einige davon und bei weiterer, hartnäckiger "Angelscheinverweigerung" bleibt diesen Anglern ja noch die Möglichkeit, sich einen eigenen Fischteich zu pachten, denn dort brauchen sie auch keinen Schein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



sprogoe schrieb:


> nun mal Butter bei die Fische;
> hat irgend jemand von Euch schon Kontrollen (ich meine behördlicherseits) an Angelparks erlebt, oder auch nur gehört, daß sie schon stattgefunden haben?
> Ich bisher nicht und ich weiß nur, daß einige Betreiber diese Kontrollen (mit Recht) durchführen, um sich eventuellen Ärger zu ersparen.
> Die Diepeschrather Mühle ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand wohl die 1. Anlage, wo diese Kontrolle stattfand; aber..... kennen wir die tatsächlichen Gründe dafür?
> ...



antonio


----------



## fogman (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das ist leider ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum, selbst an einem Privatteich benötigt man einen Fischereischein. Hängt nicht mit dem Tatbestand der Wilderei zusammen, sondern mit dem Tatbestand der Tierquälerei.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

teilweise habt ihr beiden Recht, teilweise ich; kommt nämlich wiederum auf das Bundesland an.
Kann man hier alles nachlesen:
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=42780


Gruß Siggi


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

nö wie gesagt in der regel braucht man immer den schein egal in welchem bl.
ausnahmen gibts nur wenn das gewässer nicht in den geltungsbereich des fischereigesetzes fällt(auf grund der größe oder gewerbliche anlage).
und nds eben noch die ausnahme, daß per fischereigesetz kein fischereischein nötig ist.

antonio


----------



## fogman (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das ist allerdings interessant, vielen Dank für den Link.



> Wer volljährig und zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, kann sich von weiteren Personen unterstützen lassen, von denen jedoch nur *eine den Fischfang mit der Handangel ausüben darf.*


 
[Gilt in Hessen] Ich mache im Dezember meinen Schein. Das heisst also daß ich dann einen Kumpel mitnehmen darf und er mit einer Rute angeln darf solange ich die Finger von der Rute lasse? Das wäre allerdings klasse!

P.S.: Mir ist klar daß hier keiner Rechtsberatung leisten wird. Ich werde bei der Fischereibehörde nachfragen.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Elfchen_19
> 
> Sorry aber mach dich bitte nicht Lächerlich.
> Ich vergleiche meinen Mann nicht mit einen Kind.
> ...




...und auf meine Argumente gehst Du NICHT ein, weil.......................?


Ok - bin unbequem - aber was hindert denn Deinen Mann eigentlich daran, die Prüfung mal eben zu machen?

Ich finde es weitaus unlogischer, sich permanent dieser "Gefahr" des Erwischtwerdens auszusetzen, als mal eben für ca. 50 € Gebühr die Prüfung zu machen und sich für 48 € (in NRW) den 5-Jahresschein zu holen!...ich könnte nicht entspannt angeln, wenn ich dauernd ein schlechtes Gewissen hätte - oder Angst haben müsste, mal kontrolliert zuwerden !?!

Aber - jammern hilft nicht - geht das Risiko weiter ein, oder er macht einfach die Prüfung - mit einer erfahrenen Anglerin an seiner Seite sollte das doch kein Problem sein.

Meine Ex-Freundin hat auch bei "0" angefangen - war ein paarmal mit mir zu angeln & hat dann easy going mal kurz die Prüfung gemacht, damit wir danach prima & entspannt zu zweit losziehen konnten!

Ob die Prüfung Sinn macht - oder nicht - darüber kann man bekanntermaßen prima streiten - Fakt ist und bleibt aber, dass man den Schein zurzeit noch an den meisten Gewässern in Deutschland braucht!

...also --> wer´ n Tunnel will muss buddeln!!!   

Ernie


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

und vor Allem, wenn man laut Gesetz sogar an seinem Privatteich einen Schein braucht, um dort zu angeln (obwohl dort wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Kontrolle sehr gering sein dürfte), warum dann noch rumdiskutieren, wieso die Scheinpflicht an kommerziellen Anlagen (wozu die Angelparks gehören) besteht? 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



sprogoe schrieb:


> und vor Allem, wenn man laut Gesetz sogar an seinem Privatteich einen Schein braucht, um dort zu angeln (obwohl dort wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Kontrolle sehr gering sein dürfte), warum dann noch rumdiskutieren, wieso die Scheinpflicht an kommerziellen Anlagen (wozu die Angelparks gehören) besteht?
> 
> Gruß Siggi




tja die scheinpflicht an fp gilt auch nicht in jedem bl.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

In der Nähe von meinem Wohnort ( Niedersachsen ) gibt es eine Teichanlage. Der Betreiber fragt jeden ,der hier angeln will nach der Sportfischerprüfung bzw. nach einen Fischereischein. Ist dieses nicht vorhanden verlang er von der zu fischen wollenden Person das töten einer Forelle in seinem Beisein. Wird dieses richtig gemacht, steht dem Fischen nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

kann er tun, ist aber nicht notwendig.
wenn jemand was verkehrt macht ist dieser dran aber nicht der anlagenbetreiber.

antonio


----------



## Tina77 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> @ Siggi |good:
> 
> 
> @ Tina
> ...


----------



## zandernase (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



fogman schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings interessant, vielen Dank für den Link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus,
@ fogman: aufpassen, der link oben ist von 2008. das aktuelle Hess. Fischerei Hesetzt HFischG ist von 2010.
Dort steht nämlich: §25(2) Fischreischeinpflicht
Wer volljährig und zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, kann sich von weiteren Personen unterstützen lassen. Beim Fischfang mit der Handangel gilt dies nur für Personen, die aufgrund körperlicher Beeinträchtigung Hilfe beim Fischfang benötigen. Nur einer der Helfer darf den Fischfang mit der Handangel ausüben. Helfer müssen sich im unmittelbaren Einwirkungsbereich des Fischereiberechtigten aufhalten. Kinder bis zur Vollendung des zehnten Lebensjahres gelten als Helfer, wenn sie von einer volljährigen und zum Fischfang berechtigten Person an die Fischereiausübung herangeführt werden.solltest Du aber auchnoch im Kurs lernen...
d.h. wenn Du beeinträchtigt bist dann darfst Du die helfen lassen. (oder aber von nem Kind).

@Tina77. wenns Dir so wichtig ist das dein Mann sich um den Schein drückt (warum auch immer) ist das vielleicht ne Möglichkeit für Dich... leg Dir ne Beeinträchtigung zu(nicht so ernst nehmen)

Gruß ZN


----------



## Tina77 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



zandernase schrieb:


> Servus,
> @ fogman: aufpassen, der link oben ist von 2008. das aktuelle Hess. Fischerei Hesetzt HFischG ist von 2010.
> Dort steht nämlich: §25(2) Fischreischeinpflicht
> Wer volljährig und zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, kann sich von weiteren Personen unterstützen lassen. Beim Fischfang mit der Handangel gilt dies nur für Personen, die aufgrund körperlicher Beeinträchtigung Hilfe beim Fischfang benötigen. Nur einer der Helfer darf den Fischfang mit der Handangel ausüben. Helfer müssen sich im unmittelbaren Einwirkungsbereich des Fischereiberechtigten aufhalten. Kinder bis zur Vollendung des zehnten Lebensjahres gelten als Helfer, wenn sie von einer volljährigen und zum Fischfang berechtigten Person an die Fischereiausübung herangeführt werden.solltest Du aber auchnoch im Kurs lernen...
> ...



Hahahahaha :q

Wer bestimmt das wer Beeinträchtig ist, und was ist Beeinträchtig?


----------



## zandernase (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@tina77

körperlich Beeinträchtig heisst m.Mn. nach das man wohl zu ??% Behindert sein muss, oder so. oder das dir ein Arm fehlt, denk ich...

gruß ZN


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anlagen in 51459*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Elfchen_19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Siggi |good:
> ...


----------



## fogman (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@zandernase: Vielen dank! Meine Tochter wird sowieso den Jugendfischereischein beantragen. Aber ein Kumpel von mir ist Legastheniker und hat auch nicht gerade viel Geld. Für den wäre es schon toll gewesen.

Das Seminar und die Prüfung kosten mich mit allem drum und dran übrigens 185,- Euro inklusive aller Lernmaterialien. Ob da jetzt schon die Gebühr für den Fischereischein (1, 5 oder 10 Jahre) dabei ist weiß ich allerdings nicht. Da müßte ich nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nein ist sie nicht... die Gebühr bezahlste bei deiner Gemeinde/ Rathaus bei der Ausstellung des scheines


----------



## fogman (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. |supergri
Ich wollte im Grunde nur darauf hinweisen daß es mit 50,- Euro nicht getan ist, selbst wenn man auf die Lehrmaterialien verzichtet oder sie von einem Kollegen bezieht. Wobei es da ja wohl auch Unterschiede von Bundesland zu Bundesland gibt.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



fogman schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. |supergri
> Ich wollte im Grunde nur darauf hinweisen daß es mit 50,- Euro nicht getan ist, selbst wenn man auf die Lehrmaterialien verzichtet oder sie von einem Kollegen bezieht. Wobei es da ja wohl auch Unterschiede von Bundesland zu Bundesland gibt.



...weswegen bei mir dabeisteht "in NRW"....

Da ist der Lehrgang keine Pflicht & man kommt mit der reinen Prüfungsgebühr von 50 € davon!

5-Jahresschein kostet dann nochmal 48 €.

...und das ist immer Ländersache - also - leider recht unterschiedlich geregelt!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Da ist der Lehrgang keine Pflicht & man kommt mit der reinen Prüfungsgebühr von 50 € davon!
> 
> 5-Jahresschein kostet dann nochmal 48 €.


Noch, eure Regierung bastelt grade dran, Kurspflicht einzuführen..

Damit man auch in NRW den sinnlosen Theoriekram schön eingetrichtert kriegt (siehe Eingangsposting)..

Kostet dann alles inklusive dann auch nicht mehr um die 50, sondern dann wie in Bayern oder B-W minimum um die 200, eher bis übers doppelte, je nach Kursgeber....


----------



## Leon Mager (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich angle seit über 45 Jahren. Prüfung sollte schon sein.Doch wenn ich sehe was teilweise am Wasser abgeht kommt mir das Grausen. In unserem Verein sind in den letzten Jahren verstärkt Leute aus dem Osten Europas.Dehren Angelei ist mehr als fragwürdig.Es wird alles mitgenommen ob maßig oder nicht egal.Spricht man sie an kann es zu Agression kommen.Beschwerden zum Verein bringen nichts ist dehnen wohl egal hauptsache Beitrag. Die Aufseher sind auch Feiglinge.Wo Russisch oder Polnisch gesprochen wird gehen sie nicht hin.Aber bei uns machen sie auf dicke Hose.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch, eure Regierung bastelt grade dran, Kurspflicht einzuführen..
> 
> Damit man auch in NRW den sinnlosen Theoriekram schön eingetrichtert kriegt (siehe Eingangsposting)..
> 
> Kostet dann alles inklusive dann auch nicht mehr um die 50, sondern dann wie in Bayern oder B-W minimum um die 200, eher bis übers doppelte, je nach Kursgeber....



Naja - ich habe den Kurs (freiwillig & auf eigene Kosten!) als Kind gemacht & fand´ ihn damals hochgradig spannend & interessant!...geschadet hat er mir sicherlich auch nicht und vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach nur Glück, dass ich zwei wirklich gute Dozenten erwischt hatte - bei uns waren das Vater & Sohn - 2 alte Hasen aus unserem Angelverein!
Die haben auch über das prüfungsrelevante Wissen hinaus Dinge vermittelt, die JEDEM Angler nützen, der bei "0" anfängt!

Ich hatte allerdings den Vorteil, dass ich sowohl theoretisch, als auch praktisch schon durch meinen Dad "geschult" worden war, der mich seit meinem 3. Lebensjahr mit ans Wasser nahm!

Vielleicht hat der Kurs bei mir auch nur so gut angeschlagen, weil ich auch als Kind schon nicht ganz so bildungsfern war, wie es offenbar viele heutzutage sind & ich habe das dort erworbene Wissen eher als Grundstein gesehen, für alles, was ich mir dann theoretisch und auch praktisch als Autodidakt über die Jahre noch so angeeignet habe!



Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> geschadet hat er mir sicherlich auch nicht


Schau Eingangsposting (und viele ander hier im Thread...), warst Du wohl einer der wenigen, der Glück hatte mit seinem Kurs und tatsächlich was sinnvolles lernte....


----------



## Purist (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch, eure Regierung bastelt grade dran, Kurspflicht einzuführen..
> 
> Damit man auch in NRW den sinnlosen Theoriekram schön eingetrichtert kriegt (siehe Eingangsposting)..



Ich habe deinen Eingangspost gelesen und mich zurückerinnert. Es war in den 1980er Jahren, als ich (als Kind) mit einem Komplettset von Shakespeare meine Angelkarriere begann. Was war in dem Set? Ein kleines aber durchaus seitenstarkes Büchlein in deutscher Sprache, mit farbigen Fischartbebilderungen (Süß- und Salzwasserarten), Ködertips, Knoten und Hakentypen, den gängigsten Montagen und sogar Hilfestellungen für unterschiedlichste Gewässertypen. Sogar Tips wo die Fische im jeweiligen Gewässer stehen, fehlten nicht. 
Wer das durchgelesen hatte oder es wenigstens als Hilfe nahm, dem sind Montagefehler gewiss nie unterlaufen. 
Den Rest besorgten bei mir einige der damaligen Blinker-Sonderhefte, die ich mir schon damals ab und an zulegte, wenn sie mir interessant erschienen. Aber wer nicht will oder wenn es das heute nicht mehr gibt.. 
Teilweise fing ich mit dem angelesenem Wissen als Jugendlicher sogar besser wie "alte Hasen", mit ihren bewährten Methoden (die damals wirklich antiquiert waren).
Die Prüfung kam bei mir dann mit 14, war schließlich ein paar Jahre zuvor in Hessen eingeführt worden.  



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kostet dann alles inklusive dann auch nicht mehr um die 50, sondern dann wie in Bayern oder B-W minimum um die 200, eher bis übers doppelte, je nach Kursgeber....



Wenn du es als private Bildung wertest, sind 120-140€ für die Stundenzahl eigentlich noch ein Schnäppchen, 200 gerade noch tolerierbar (vor allem im Vergleich zu den Aufnahme- und Beitragsgebühren vieler kleinerer Vereine).

Über Sinn und Unsinn mag man streiten, etwas Theorie schadet meiner Meinung nach gewiss nicht, ob man es so machen muss, wie es derzeit in vielen Bundesländern geschieht, bezweifel ich allerdings auch. Lustiger wäre es, die Prüfungsfragen/Antworten nicht zu verkaufen, sondern völlig frei zu wählen. Dann müsste ordentlich gebüffelt werden.
In einem Land, wo allerdings bereits die Führerscheinprüfung auf das niedrigste Bildungsniveau angesetzt ist, muss man wohl akzeptieren, dass man es so machen muss. Dadurch haben wir eben alle im Boot, was ich nicht als schlimm empfinde, ich gönne es jedem.
Praxis könnte nicht schaden, wie man die mit Lehrgang und Prüfung verbinden kann, ist allerdings eine Frage des Willens der Verbände.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Eddy,

schöner Beitrag, auf den zu antworten ein PC-crash bis jetzt verhindert hat.

Nu aber....



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> Danke für`s Verschieben - hier paßt es ja tatsächlich viel besser. Sorry für`s viele OffTopic in dem ehemaligen Thread.
> 
> ...



Nochmal zur Fischereischeinpflicht an kommerziellen Forellenseen und den Bezug zur Logik.

An solchen Anlagen gibt es weder Schonzeiten noch Mindestmaße oder geschützte Arten. Ausgenommen der Betreiber selber legt das fest. Es gibt in aller Regel auch kein Problem mit dem Naturschutz, ist halt ne komerzielle Sache und meist kein wertvoller Biotop. Müllbeseitigung ist auch nicht das Probelm, denn was die ungeprüften Vandalen liegen lassen würden, räumt der Betreiber nachher weg.

Was bleibt denn dann ?

Ach ja, der Tierschutz.

Jawoll. Es ist ja auch ein Unding, dass Forellen, die in Betonbecken unter künstlichen Bedingungen hochgemästet, mehrfach mit Netzen oder Großkeschern gefangen und von A nach B umgesetzt werden, dann in einem LKW Tank von C nach D transportiert und in spezielle Hälterbecken umgesetzt, oder gar beim Züchter in Plastiksäcke verbracht und zum Angelteich gekarrt werden, dann auch noch mit der Angel gefangen werden. 
Ja und dann wird die arme Forelle auch noch von einem strunzdoofen Anfänger gefangen, der sie erwürgt anstatt sie "ordnungsgemäß" zunächst zu betäuben und dann mittels Herzstich ( Ratespiel: Wieviele geprüfte Angler schaffen es beim Herzstich das Herz zu treffen?) oder Kiemenschnitt ins Nirwana der Salmoniden zu verbringen. 
Um wieviel schöner ist doch der Tod jener Forellen, die das Glück haben gleich beim Züchter erlöst zu werden.|kopfkrat

Seis drum.

Es ist selbstredend um ein Vielfaches besser, anglerisch unbedarfte Menschen zu einer " Prüfung" zu verdonnern, deren Inhalt und Schwierigkeitsgrad einem Badeschwamm gerecht werden würde, könnte dieser lesen und schreiben, und diese dann "abersowasvongeprüft" nicht nur auf kommerzielle Angelteiche, sondern gleich voll in die "echte" Natur zu entlassen. 
Es ist ja nun beileibe nicht so, dass solche Angelteiche dem völlig unbedarften Angler Gelegenheit geben, seine Fähigkeiten und Kenntnisse in der Praxis zu erlernen und zu stärken, wo er keinen Schaden an Natur und Umwelt anrichten kann. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass jemand der die Angelei an einem Forellenteich erlernt hat, sich später am "richtigen" Gewässer wesentlich besser zurechtfinden würde, als der frisch geprüfte Fischereischein-Proband, der selbstredend von Null auf hundert gebracht wird.

Es ist auch durchaus logisch, dass der erwachsene Inhaber des Fischereischeins ein Kind am Gewässer perfekt betreuen und anleiten kann, bei einem erwachsenen Anfänger jedoch heillos überfordert wäre. 

Und so verbietet es sich ja von selbst, die Fischereischeinpflicht an kommerziellen Forellenteichen in Frage zu stellen. Und das schon dreimal, wenn man kein politisches Amt bekleidet. 

Nein, dann sollte man besser vehement jegliche Chance verhindern, mit der ein Anfänger in der Lage wäre, praxisorientierte Kenntnisse zu erlangen. Das kann er ja dann später als "geprüfter" Vollangler direkt draußen in der echten Natur machen. 

Den Beißrefelex, ungeprüfte Angler von "echten" Gewässern zu verbannen kann ich zwar verstehen, wenn auch nicht gutheißen. Bemühe ich jedoch dabei die Logik, so muss ich mir doch sagen, das ich mit dem Prüfungszwang für kommerzielle Teiche der Zuwanderung an die "echten" Gewässer sogar noch Vorschub leiste. Immerhin dürfte ein gewisser Prozentsatz an Menschen ja mit dem Forellenanlagen ausgelastet sein und nie eine Prüfung machen, nie zum Konkurrenten um Platz und Fisch werden.

Vielleicht aber denken wir da auch nicht konsequent genug.

Wäre es, statt auf die überwindbare Hürde Fischereischeinpflicht zu bauen, nicht viel besser die Ausgabe von Fischereischeinen an die Mortalitätsrate zu knüpfen ?

Jeder Todesfall eines Fischereischeininhabers wird an die Fischereibehörde gemeldet. Und es werden jeweils nur so viele Probanden zur Prüfung zugelassen, wie verstorben sind.

Dann kann sich Kevin auf den Platz des alten Hannes setzen und mein Platz bliebe unangetastet. Das wärs doch.









Achtung:  Der Beitrag kann Spuren von Logik und Ironie enthalten. Allergiker sollten ihn nicht lesen.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Ralf

Schön, dass Dein Computer wieder auf den Beinen ist :m.

Ich bin bei Deinen allermeisten Aussagen aber so etwas "von sehr nahe bei Dir" (auch wenn ich mir die Augenklappe spare, ich bin analog zu Dir auch so schon ein ziemlich "lästiger Geist"), auch wenn's auf den ersten Blick ggf. nicht so anmuten mag.

Ergo stimme ich Dir gerne und für viele Fälle zutreffend zu, dass Logik eigentlich der Gesetzgebung vorausgehen sollte, was sie - auch zugegeben- in etlichen Fällen ganz schön "zu verbergen" weiß :q. Määt ävver nix - wie wir Rheinländer sagen, dann es et eben, wie et es un et hätt noch immer joot jejange :q.

Tatsächlich habe ich aber erfahren, dass "nur" Anprangern uns keinen Zentimeter bei notwendigen Änderungen nach vorne bringt. Seitdem ich "aktiv" geworden bin, habe ich tatsächlich auf kommunaler Ebene die ein oder andere Sache etwas in die vermeintlich bessere Richtung bewegen können. Aber - wiederum zugegeben- längst nicht Alles, was ich für "richtig" bewerte.

Nüsschen stehen hier noch, die sparen wir beide uns bitte für die kommende Saison auf.

Ich wünsche Dir und allen Beitragerstellern eine weiterhin angenehme Diskussion und melde mich in den Urlaub ab.

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

http://www.verwaltungsvorschriften-im-internet.de/bsvwvbund_09022000_32135220006.htm

Punkt 3.2.3. #h
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und was willst Du uns damit sagen, ist doch nix Neues..

Die Prüfung wird als Sachkundenachweis anerkannt - obwohl man nach TSG als Angler keine Sachkunde nachweisen, sondern diese nur besitzen muss..


----------



## Knispel (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was willst Du uns damit sagen, ist doch nix Neues..
> 
> Die Prüfung wird als Sachkundenachweis anerkannt - obwohl man nach TSG als Angler keine Sachkunde nachweisen, sondern diese nur besitzen muss..


 
Sag mal Thomas, 
hier will mir jemand erzählen, dass ein Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang 700 Euro kostet, in Bremen macht der LFV das kostenlos - in Niedersachsen meines Wissens auch. Hast Du das schon einmal gehört, dass die Vereine bzw. interessierten Personen für die Aus und Weiterbildungbildung ihrer Gewässerwarte auch noch zahlen müssen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Keine Ahnung, aber dass Verbände und Vereine da gerne abzocken (tschuldigung: Gebühren erheben) ist doch nix Neues, dürfte länderspezifisch sein - ist hier aber auch Offtopic..


----------



## Knispel (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hast recht, sorry - steht hier :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3699315&postcount=38


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was willst Du uns damit sagen, ist doch nix Neues..
> 
> Die Prüfung wird als Sachkundenachweis anerkannt - obwohl man nach TSG als Angler keine Sachkunde nachweisen, sondern diese nur besitzen muss..


 
Diese Verwaltungsvorschrift führt aus, was nach Tierschutzgesetz als Sachkundenachweis anerkannt wird-
Fischereischein
Wo steht im Tierschutzgesetz, dass ein Angler keine Sachkunde haben muß?

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Der Angler MUSS Sachkunde haben und dementsprechend seine Fische töten. 
Er muss aber die Sachkunde NICHT nachweisen.

Wer nachweisen muss ist aufgeführt, das gilt fürs berufliche/gewerbliche/Forschung etc..

Angler stehen da nirgends..


----------



## Knispel (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wo steht im Tierschutzgesetz, dass ein Angler keine Sachkunde haben muß?
> 
> Gruß A.


 
Zeig mir mal die Stelle, DASS er sie besitzen muss ! Er muss nur in der Lage sein, Fische sachgemäß töten können, aber das braucht er nicht nachweisen. Das TSG sprich beim Nachweiß nur von Berufswegen.


----------



## antonio (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Diese Verwaltungsvorschrift führt aus, was nach Tierschutzgesetz als Sachkundenachweis anerkannt wird-
> Fischereischein
> Wo steht im Tierschutzgesetz, dass ein Angler keine Sachkunde haben muß?
> 
> Gruß A.



er muß keinen sachkundenachweis haben.
er muß es nur können wo er das wissen und können her hat ist vollkommen wumpe.
einen nachweis braucht man nicht, nur dann, wie schon gesagt sobald es gewerblich etc wird.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Soll ich auch nochmal.

Nää ne. |supergri


----------



## chris1990 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

also ich habe ja auch letztes jahr meine fischerprüfung abgeleget in rlp ich musste sagen wir hatten viel theorie und wenig praxis auser des forellen angeln  ich wusse auch net wie man knote selbst bindet nur das ich glück habe das mein vater schon lange angelt und mir gezeigt hat wie das gehrt ich stimme zu es sollte mehr praktisch gemacht werden  mfg chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Soll ich auch nochmal.
> 
> Nää ne. |supergri


Mach doch - Du siehst ja, das Märchen hält sich auch noch nachdem wir das schon tausendmal geschrieben haben und bis heute nich eiber die Stelle im TSG gefunden hat, nachdem Angler Sachkunde NACHWEISEN müssen..


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Punkt 3 zu § 4 Tierschutz-G
ein Tier darf *nur* töten wer usw ... Sachkunde hat

Punkt 3.2.3.
die  Sachkunde für das Betäuben und Töten *entsprechender* Tiere- Fischereischein hat oder Prüfung bestanden hat

Steht dort zum Nachlesen

Keine Ahnung, ob das Ding noch gültig ist, ist aber in D-Land doch eher wahrscheinlich
Fakt ist - hier steht geregelt und nicht nur für berufliche Belange Sachkundenachweis für Angler ( und Jäger)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das ist nicht das Gesetz..

Da steht nicht drin, dass ein Angler Sachkunde nachweisen muss, nur dass er danach handeln muss.

Und dass eine Prüfung als Sachkundenachweis akzeptiert wird (auch wenn dieser nicht verlangt wird).

Bitte im TSG die Stelle zeigen, wo drin steht, dass Angler Sachkunde nachweisen und nicht nur beachten müssen.


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

und wenn Ihr noch so sehr spottet#h

Irgendwo steht im Tierschutzgesetz,
das Ministerium für blabla wird ermächtig zur Umsetzung des Tierschutz-G Rechtsverordnungen zu erlassen.
Das ist eine davon


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und wenn du schon zitierst, dann auch alles.
Da steht nämlich eindeutig, dass Angler Sachkunde NICHT nachweisen , wohl aber danach handeln müssen:


> 3 Zu § 4 (Töten von Tieren)
> 
> Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.
> 
> *Für das berufs- oder gewerbsmäßige regelmäßige Betäuben oder Töten von Wirbeltieren regelt § 4 Abs. 1a die Anforderungen an den Nachweis der Sachkunde. Betroffen von der Regelung des § 4 Abs. 1a ist auch die Erwerbsfischerei, also die See- wie die Binnenfischerei, Teichwirtschaft und Fischzucht.* Die Regelung erstreckt sich ferner auch auf das Betäuben und Töten von Pelztieren sowie die Schädlingsbekämpfung



Davon ab wären sonst die ganzen Möglichkeiten ohne Prüfung (prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln, Tourischeine etc.)  zu angeln nicht möglich und von den Schützern in Grund und Boden geklagt worden.....

Und hier noch weiter aus der Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren im Zusammenhang mit der Schlachtung oder Tötung (Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung - TierSchlV), aus der auch klar hervorgeht, dass es hier ums gewerbliche geht.
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv/BJNR040500997.html



> § 1 Anwendungsbereich
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> § 4 Sachkunde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Thomas 
ich ärgere mich schon wieder, dass ich was zu dem Thema geschrieben habe, ne Diskussion ist was anderes.
Ich will nicht Dich angreifen, nur es wird vom ständigen Wiederholen auch nicht anders.

Du hast den Text freilich komplett abgeschrieben.
Aber 
§4 Satz 1 regelt Grundsatz - und damit jeder , erst mal egal wie.
Der Rest vom § regelt in bezug auf die berufliche Ausübung Spezifika
So werden nunmal Gesetze formuliert.
Und wenn du die Diskussionen um das neue sächsische FiGesetz verfolgt hast, dann ging es dabei u.a. genau um den Punkt, wie kann man am Fopu ohne Fischereischein weiter Angeln; kein Gesetz / VO ohne Ausnahmen, 
Die Ausnahme beweißt aber im Umkehrschluss nicht , dass die Regel im Gesetz nicht stimmt. Die Ableitung ist naja falsch.
Das ist damit kein Widerspruch.
Und sorry, ich habe weder das Tierschutzgesetz geschrieben noch diese von mir ausgegrabene Verwaltungsvorschrift
( ob die noch gültig ist, werd ich mal versuchen zu klären, kannst ja mitmachen:m)
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Sorry, deswegen gibts den genau definierten Geltungsbereiches der Verordnung, wer und wofür man Sachkundenachweis braucht.

Habe ich genau deswegen aufgeführt.

Angler steht da nicht drin, müssen also nur die Sachkenntnis beachten, aber eben *nicht nachweisen.*

Auch die Jagd ist da sogar explizit ausgenommen, genauso wie Massenfänge von Fischen oder Tierversuche.

Du schmeisst da einfach verschiedene Gesetze und Verordnungen durcheinander.

Zeig mir bitte die Stelle in einem Bundesgesetz (TSG) oder Verordnung, wo drinsteht, dass Angler Sachkenntnis NACHWEISEN müssen - gibt es NICHT!!

Man muss sie besitzen (aufn Kopp hauen zum betäuben und abstechen auf deutsch) und beachten, aber eben NICHT NACHWEISEN!!

Da hat mir sogar in einem Telefonat Robert Vollborn ("Fischereirechtanwalt" und Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH) zugegeben, der auch zuerst behauptete, dass Sachkunde nachgewiesen werden müsse und als ich ihn um den entsprechenden Gesetzestext bat, konnte er das natürlich nicht (weil eben nicht vorhanden)....


----------



## Jose (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

_"3.2.3 Die erforderliche Sachkunde für das Betäuben oder Töten  entsprechender Tiere ist des Weiteren nachgewiesen, wenn die betreffende  Person im Besitz eines gültigen Jagd- oder Fischereischeins ist oder  die Jäger- oder Fischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat."_


ich hab keine prüfung abgelegt, bin im (legalen!) besitz eines gültigen fischereischeins.

sachkunde wird mir attestiert. 
sachkunde wurde nicht geprüft.

wird attestiert, muss nicht nachgewiesen werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Muss auch nicht attestiert sein, sowenig wie nachgewiesen für Angler!!

Das sagt nur aus, dass ein Fischereischein als Nachweis anerkannt wird. 
Nicht aber, dass der zwingend notwendig sei..

Der Nachweis muss nur fürs gewerbliche gesetzlich erbracht werden (siehe Geltungsbereich der Verordnung)  - ich rede von Bundesgesetzen, einzelne Länder können das im Fischereirecht z. B. anders machen..

Was dann aber wieder nix mit dem TSG zu tun hat......

Es genügt für Angler zu beachten, dass ein Fisch vor dem abstechen zu betäuben ist - das ist schlicht alles, um was geht in diesen ganzen Gesetzen/Verordnungen für Angler geht.

Und egal ob nachgewiesene Sachkunde oder nicht, wer sich nicht dran hält, handelt gesetzeswidrig..


----------



## fogman (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So, nun folgt mein Bericht zur Fischerprüfung und dem vorangegangenen Seminar.

Vor etwa sechs Wochen trafen sich ein paar unentwegte zum Seminarbeginn an der Vereinshütte des ortsansässigen Angelvereins. Nach kurzer Vorstellung und den üblichen Formalitäten ging es auch schon los. Unsere Gruppe war überschaubar und der Umgang miteinander war sehr persönlich. Neben den vorgeschriebenen Inhalten gab es auch einiges zur Praxis, jeder mußte zwei Forellen töten und ausnehmen und es gab sogar eine Einweisung am Wasser. Insgesamt war ich positiv überrascht und bin nun etwas zwiegespalten.

Einerseits ist das Seminar zu begrüßen, wenn es so läuft wie es dort lief. Andererseits habe ich auch einfach nur Glück gehabt, denn alle Inhalte die aus dem Rahmen fielen gingen einzig auf die tolle Eigeninitiative des Ausbilders zurück.

Ich möchte auch noch anmerken, das von 18 Teilnehmern 6 die Prüfung nicht bestanden haben, was aber nicht am Ausbilder lag. Der hat sich rührig um alle gekümmert.

Insgesamt bin ich immer noch der Meinung das man sich die ganze Prozedur schenken könnte. Denn letztlich hängt es vom Ausbilder ab, ob man etwas für die Praxis lernt oder ob man nur stur für die Prüfung büffelt. Die wesentlichen Punkte könnte man auf ein bis zwei DIN A4 Blättern unterbringen.


----------



## danz (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ich habe einen ganz frischen schein in dresden erworben. leider keinerlei praxis dabei. nur theorie. 99% sollen angeblich die prüfung bestehen...in meiner waren es dann auch alle.

techniken zum erfolgreichen angeln kann ich mir nun zwar anlesen, jedoch den praktischen umgang mit einem gefangenem fisch hat mir keiner gezeigt.

hab schonmal 7 hiebe gebraucht um den fisch zu betäuben, ganz zu schweigen von den erfolglosen versuchen nen haken aus nem lebenden fisch zu holen ohne ihn dabei schwer zu verletzen.
das macht keinen spass sondern schlechtes gewissen.

genau das hatte ich mir aber von dem schein versprochen.

ich bin für scheine&prüfungen, aber zwingend mit praktischer anleitung!

grüße daniel


----------



## antonio (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



danz schrieb:


> ich habe einen ganz frischen schein in dresden erworben. leider keinerlei praxis dabei. nur theorie. 99% sollen angeblich die prüfung bestehen...in meiner waren es dann auch alle.
> 
> techniken zum erfolgreichen angeln kann ich mir nun zwar anlesen, jedoch den praktischen umgang mit einem gefangenem fisch hat mir keiner gezeigt.
> 
> ...



warum? du sagst selber die prüfung bringt nichts.
wie willst du denn praktisch in nem lehrgang das hakenlösen lernen?
und wie willst du das prüfen?
das bischen was man lernen muß, dafür bedarf es keines lehrgangs oder ner prüfung.
und wenn du 7 x zuschlagen mußt zum betäuben, sorry aber dann kann man an deinen motorischen fähigkeiten zweifeln
laß es dir einmal richtig zeigen von nem kumpel am wasser und dann kannst du es auch.wenn nicht, dann laß das angeln

antonio


----------



## olaft64 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> laß es dir einmal richtig zeigen von nem kumpel am wasser und dann kannst du es auch.
> antonio


 
Ist es Sinn eines Pflicht-Kurses mit anschließender Prüfung zu einem Preis von 140 € plus Literatur, dass ich praktisch nichts kann? Übertragen auf den PKW- Führerschein weiß ich, was ich beachten muss und darf Autofahren, kann ich aber nicht...

Bei unserem Kurs sind Leute dabei, die haben noch nie eine Angel in der Hand gehabt, geschweige, einen Haken gelöst oder Fisch betäubt. Beim Praxistag wurde es vorgemacht, aber selbst am Wasser ist anders- und das hatte der Kollege in Dresden ja noch nicht einmal. Soll man dann von jedem, nicht vereinsgebundenen Angler (da ist es einfacher) erwarten, dass sie sich einen Mentoren suchen, der íhnen alles beibringt? 

Dann kann man es wie in Frankreich machen- keine Prüfung, Jahreskarte kaufen und ran ans Wasser. Vom Kumpel lernen oder (zum Schaden des Fisches) durch Versuch und Irrtum. Den Unterschied zwischen Schleie und Lachs lernt man dann auch noch.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## antonio (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Ist es Sinn eines Pflicht-Kurses mit anschließender Prüfung zu einem Preis von 140 € plus Literatur, dass ich praktisch nichts kann? Übertragen auf den PKW- Führerschein weiß ich, was ich beachten muss und darf Autofahren, kann ich aber nicht...
> 
> so läufts meist in der praxis also wozu das ganze, wenn nichts dabei rauskommt?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Praxis kann man nicht erlernen, das muss man üben. Am besten ist es natürlich wenn man einen erfahrenen Begleiter dabei hat, wobei das natürlich nicht immer möglich ist.
Die theoretschen Kenntnisse aus der Prüfungsvorbereitung können hilfreich sein aber mit bestandener Sportfischerprüfung kann man noch lange nicht angeln.
Es sollte für Erwachsene etwas ähnliches geben wie den Jugendfischereischein. Den bekommt man ohne Prüfung und darf in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers angeln. Nach ein paar Jahren sollte dann der reguläre Fischereischein (erhältlich nur mit bestandener Prüfung) Pflicht sein.
Ich halte das für wesentlich sinnvoller als geprüfte "Ahnungslose" (bitte nicht falsch verstehen) ohne Begleitung ans Wasser und auf Fisch los zu lassen.


----------



## antonio (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

die prüfung ist überhaupt nicht nötig, es funktioniert überall nur nicht bei uns.
und in d hat es ja auch schon funktioniert bis die verbände auf den zug der schützerorganisationen aufgesprungen sind und ne einnahmequelle damit geschaffen haben.

antonio


----------



## olaft64 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Insofern lieber 15 Stunden o.ä. Pflicht-Praxis. Dazu ein Buch mit Bildern etc. zur Fischbestimmung (habe ich auch bei meinen Unterlagen (Frankreich-Angler). Noch ein bisschen Recht und allgemeine Fischkunde- dann kann man einen ans Wasser lassen. Das alles für die genannten 140 Euro macht für mich Sinn.

Ansonsten: ich mache bei den 60 Prüfungs-Fragen 2 Fehler- weiß aber u.U. nicht, was ich da gerade aus dem Teich gezogen habe und montiere den Wobbler an der (eigentlichen) Posenrute. Aber darf einen Erlaubnisschein kaufen und "überall" angeln.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Sooooooo neu ist die Sportfischerprüfung ja nun auch nicht:

Als ich Ende der 70er mit dem Angeln angefangen habe bekam man den Fischereischein ohne Prüfung. Wenn man in einem Verein war, musste man die Prüfung innerhalb eines gewissen Zeitraums nach Beitritt machen.

Ich finde es wichtig beim Angeln das notwendige Wissen im Bezug auf Fische, Gewässer, Geräte, Angeltechniken und auch die gültigen rechtlichen Bestimmungen zu haben und auch nachzuweisen. Ob die Sportfischerprüfung, die man einmal im Leben machen muss und dann nie wieder, das richtige Mittel ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Vor 35 Jahren galten andere Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten als heute. Fischarten, die wir damals als Köderfische gefangen und lebend benutzt haben unterliegen heute einem ganzjährigen Fangverbot. Setzkescher jeder Größe oder Gaffs waren erlaubt, usw. und so fort ...


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin moin,

Nunja , ist mir einwenig zu schwarz -weiß.......

Früher haben wohl alle Angler ihr Handwerk von Kindesbeinen an gelernt.Ein Lehrgang mit Prüfung war da absolut unnötig. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals auf einen Erwachsenen gestoßen zu sein der von heut auf morgen - von Null auf Hundert Angler sein wollte. Gelgentlich mal ältere Kinder o. Jugendliche - die ja . Aber die sind eh mit ihren Kumpels losgezogen und haben sich auch so das notwendige Rüstzeug angeeignet.

Heute treffe ich aber auf Erwachsene die ab morgen angeln wollen. Woher bitte schön solln die nun schlagartig an das nötige Wissen kommen?? Die können ja nichtmal legal , wie lange auch immer , mit Freunden o. Bekannt zusammen angeln gehen.
Kurz gesagt, es gibt ein Klientel für die ich Lehrgang + Prüfung als notwendig betrachte..


----------



## antonio (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

die von dir besagte klientel ist auch heute in der minderheit.
ich frag mich immer nur warum nur in d ?
überall funktionierts ohne nur die deutschen sind zu dumm?
es funktioniert sogar in d wieder ohne.

antonio


----------



## antonio (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Kaulbarschbube schrieb:


> Sooooooo neu ist die Sportfischerprüfung ja nun auch nicht:
> 
> Als ich Ende der 70er mit dem Angeln angefangen habe bekam man den Fischereischein ohne Prüfung. Wenn man in einem Verein war, musste man die Prüfung innerhalb eines gewissen Zeitraums nach Beitritt machen.
> 
> ...



hört doch auf immer die mindestmaße und schonzeiten anzuführen, das ist das dümmste beispiel was man hervorbringen kann.
nenn mir einen, der alle schonmaße und zeiten für alle gewässer in deutschland kennt.
so was steht auf dem erlaubnisschein und gut ist.

antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Dann kann man es wie in Frankreich machen- keine Prüfung, Jahreskarte kaufen und ran ans Wasser. Vom Kumpel lernen oder (zum Schaden des Fisches) durch Versuch und Irrtum. Den Unterschied zwischen Schleie und Lachs lernt man dann auch noch.


 
Ja und - wo iss Problem?
Grundlage des angeln ist das streben nach (angel)Erfolg. Bau ich Mist fang ich nix. Also muß ich , wenn ich Erfolg haben will , mir Wissen und Fähigkeiten aneignen.Sonst bleibt die Pfanne kalt oder das Fotoalbum leer....


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> hört doch auf immer die mindestmaße und schonzeiten anzuführen, das ist das dümmste beispiel was man hervorbringen kann.
> nenn mir einen, der alle schonmaße und zeiten für alle gewässer in deutschland kennt.
> so was steht auf dem erlaubnisschein und gut ist.
> 
> antonio


 

Sind die ständig wechselnden Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten, die dazu noch regional stark voneinander abweichen, kein Grund, am Sinn einer Prüfung, die man einmal in seinem Leben machen muss und danach ans Wasser darf, zu zweifeln?

Irgendwie haben wir da wohl aneinander vorbei geschrieben.:m


----------



## Knispel (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Als ich vor etwas über 50 Jahren im zarten Alter von 6 Jahren mit dem Angeln anfing, gab es soetwas nicht. Ich bin regelmäßig 1 Jahr lang mit "Opa Fleischer" mitgegangen, dann konnte ich alles und kannte auch die Fischarten die es bei uns gab. Mit 12 denn einen Fischereischein besorgt und in einem Verein eingetreten - Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten waren auf dem jährlich zuerstehenden Fischereierlaubnisschein vermerkt, der Rest stand in der Gewässerordnung. Ich konnte mit 12 allerdings schon lesen und das verstehen - scheinbar ist das heute nicht mehr der Fall, da muss man die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen wohl vorgelesen und erklährt bekommen.
Fazit : Prüfung nur Geldmache für die Landesverbände ....
Ach so, ich habe bis heute keine "Sportfischerprüfung" aber über 50 Jahre Erfahrung. Sollte das nich langen, bin ich gerne bereit den Quatsch noch einmal abzulegen - Eventuell lerne ich denn ja, wie man richtig eine Lachsfliege im victorianischen Stiel mit modernen Materialien bindet - mit den alten klassischen kann ich das  ....


----------



## olaft64 (20. Oktober 2012)

Da widerspreche ich nicht. Ich lerne keine Inhalte oder Fakten, sondern Antworten auf 835 Fragen.

Und mit dem Schein am Wasser dann das Angeln...

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Ist es Sinn eines Pflicht-Kurses mit anschließender Prüfung zu einem Preis von 140 € plus Literatur,


 
Hammer.....|bigeyes, haben die mal gesagt, was die mit der ganzen Kohle machen?|kopfkrat

Wir bezahlen hier bei uns 52,-€ Erwachsene und 42,-€ Jugendliche, für den kompletten Unterricht, inkl. Prüfungsgebühr und Lehrgangsunterklagen...

Ihr bezahlt dann ja ca. 90-100,-€ mehr Pro Kopf....|uhoh:


----------



## antonio (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ca 40,- € kosten hier schon die geforderten lehrgangsunterlagen auch wenn man sie sich auf dem freien markt holt.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> ca 40,- € kosten hier schon die geforderten lehrgangsunterlagen auch wenn man sie sich auf dem freien markt holt.
> 
> antonio


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Bei uns nennt sich das Unterrichtsleitfaden, der ist ca. 100 Blatt (vorder- + Rückseite beschrieben) also 200 Seiten stark, in Farbe und kostet 12,-€ und wie gesagt im Lehrgangspreis enthalten. 

Meine 11 jährige Tochter macht den gerade und testet mich ständig, deshalb extrem aktuell...:m

Finde ich echt interessant, dass es da solche Preisunterschiede gibt.... Sind eure Unterlagen auf Goldpapier, oder wie rechtfertigt sich der Preis?|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Der Preis ist doch egal, solange ein großer Teil des "Erlernten" bzw. in der Prüfung Abgefragten fast überhaupt keine Relevanz für das "waidgerechte" Angeln hat.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Landesverbände soviel an den Kursen/Prüfungen verdienen. Wenn, dann sollte das doch den Vereinen zu Gute kommen.
Und wenn ein Verein eine gute und solide Arbeit macht und am Angeln Interessierte zu respekt- und rücksichtsvollen Anglern ausbildet, dann ist das jeden Euro wert.
Verzichtbar sind diese Runterleierveranstaltungen zum ausschließlichen Nahebringen eines größtenteils nutzlosen Kurzzeitwissens, das nach der Prüfung in den Tiefen der bedeutungslosen Hirnsynapsen verschwindet.


----------



## antonio (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Bei uns nennt sich das Unterrichtsleitfaden, der ist ca. 100 Blatt (vorder- + Rückseite beschrieben) also 200 Seiten stark, in Farbe und kostet 12,-€ und wie gesagt im Lehrgangspreis enthalten.
> 
> ...



guckst du hier:

http://lehrundlern.heintges.de/524_grundausstattung_fisch_mit_versorgen_und_verwerten_von_fisch.html

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> guckst du hier:
> 
> http://lehrundlern.heintges.de/524_grundausstattung_fisch_mit_versorgen_und_verwerten_von_fisch.html
> 
> antonio


 

Die kenne ich auch, denen haben wir den Rücken gekehrt, weil das Wucherpreise sind. Wir haben jetzt den gleichen Inhalt zum kleinen Preis.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Zum Thema Kosten:
Der Kurs in dem ich ausbilde kostet für die Teilnehmer 130€
Der Kurs beginnt im Oktober und endet im März. 
In dieser Zeit ist jeden Samstag Unterricht, sowie 8x Donnerstags. 

Die Lehrgangsunterlagen müssen seperat gekauft werden. 
Wir arbeiten mit o.g. Heintges-System. 

Ich habe für meine Fächer und einzelne Themengebiete noch eigene Skripte erstellt, diese sind dann in der Kursgebühr bereits enthalten. 

Die Kursgebühr kommt meinem Angelverein zu Gute. 
Als Ausbilder bekomme ich derzeit dafür kein Geld.

Hinzu kommt dann noch die Prüfungsgebühr von 30€ welche an die Behörde zu zahlen sind.

Der Preis war bislang nie das Argument, warum jemand keine Fischerprüfung machen möchte. Das Problem sind die Pflichtstunden.


----------



## antonio (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

franz wenn ich mir das so angucke bei euch ist das ja auch wahnsinn.
das sind nach deinen aussagen ja minimum 28 tage a x stunden.
die sind dann so geschockt von den stunden, die kommen gar nicht dazu was zum preis zu sagen.
der preis ist schon ein argument nicht weniger, nur es wird eben so direkt nicht zugegeben.

antonio


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ja, wir bieten knapp 3mal so viele Stunden an, wie benötigt.
Eben um auch z.B. Schichtarbeitern eine Teilnahme zu ermöglichen.

Der Preis für den Kurs und die Prüfung usw. ist das geringste Übel.

Teurer wirds erst danach. Wenn man auch tatsächlich einen Fischereischein haben möchte. Dieser kostet bis zu 300€. 

Hinzu kommen unsere bayerischen "Vereinspreise". 
200€ pro Jahr + Aufnhamegebühr + Arbeitsdienst. 

Oder man kauft Tageskarten für 10-20€.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

gilt der Fischereischein für 300 Eu dann Lebenslang?
Gruß A.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ja, das ist ein sog. "Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit"

Man kann auch einen für 5 Jahre lösen, der kostet dann glaube ich 40€.


----------



## antonio (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, wir bieten knapp 3mal so viele Stunden an, wie benötigt.
> Eben um auch z.B. Schichtarbeitern eine Teilnahme zu ermöglichen.
> 
> ist gut gemeint mit den schichtarbeitern, aber die stundenzahl schreckt eben erst mal.
> ...




antonio


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> ist gut gemeint mit den schichtarbeitern, aber die stundenzahl schreckt eben erst mal.



Man muss 30 Stunden machen. 
Man kann mehr besuchen, wenn man möchte. 
Es ist nicht das Zuatzangebot was abschreckt - dieses ist optional. 

Sondern schlicht der Fakt, dass man 30 Stunden irgendwo rumsitzen muss damit man ne Prüfung absolvieren darf.

Naja, und zum Preis: Ich kann eben nur von meinen Erlebnissen berichten:
Der Preis war nie der angegebene Grund, welcher Leute davon abhielt an einem Vorbereitungskurs teilzunehmen.


----------



## diez (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Verein eine gute und solide Arbeit macht und am Angeln Interessierte zu respekt- und rücksichtsvollen Anglern ausbildet, dann ist das jeden Euro wert.



Da müsste in dem Kurs aber bei einigen die Kinderstube nachträglich gerade gerückt werden... in einer unnützen Zwangsveranstaltung nicht leicht.


----------



## Purist (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Da widerspreche ich nicht. Ich lerne keine Inhalte oder Fakten, sondern Antworten auf 835 Fragen.



Auch wenn du es nicht glauben willst, dadurch, dass du die Fragen mit Antworten lernst, weisst du bereits das Relevante. 

Mir wäre es auch lieber, dass jeder bei der Prüfung Fragen aus dem Kopf und ausführlich schriftlich beantworten müsste, allerdings kostet dann die Korrektur enorm viel Zeit, das Ergebnis wäre leichter juristisch anfechtbar und letztlich wäre es fatal für Personen, die nicht 100% im Deutschen sicher sind oder einen schlechten (oder gar keinen) Schulabschluss haben. Natürlich wäre auch die Durchfallquote höher. Solche Spässe wie beim Führerschein, wo es ähnliche Gründe für MC gibt, wären allerdings zu teuer (bunte Seiten mit Bildchen..).


Was Heintges angeht, was andere hier ansprechen, halte ich das für einen Griff ins Klo und als Vorlage für die Unterrichtsstunden taugt es kaum, dafür ist es zu allgemein gehalten, im Gegensatz zu den Fragen in einigen Bundesländern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So verhalten sich z. B. einige, die andere ausbilden (wenns keine Zeitungsente war), das zum Thema Relevanz:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251314


----------



## daci7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich konnte mit 12 allerdings schon lesen und das verstehen - scheinbar ist das heute nicht mehr der Fall, da muss man die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen wohl vorgelesen und erklährt bekommen.



Das wäre doch Diskriminierung - man kann doch nicht allen Ernstes in einer Gesellschaft wie der unseren von heranwachsenden Jugendlichen und Erwachsenen erwarten Regeln zu lesen und auchnoch zu verstehn!
|kopfkrat

Geht man mal logisch an die Sache ran:

Was passiert im Kurs? Es gibt ein paar Vorträge und die Leute kriegen Materialien zu Hand, lesen diese durch, lernen gegebenenfalls auswendig und schreiben dann nen (Multiple-Choice-Abfrage-)Test drüber. Vorraussetzung ist also das *Lesen*, *Merken* und Wiedergeben von Regeln (und natürlich XXX€) - NICHT DAS VERSTEHEN, das könnte man nur in Anwendungsaufgaben und persönlichen Gesprächen erfassen. Spätestens 4 Wochen nach dem Kurs sind die "nicht kanonischen" Fischnamen und Mindestmaße nicht mehr im Kopf und man muss eben auf den Zettel schauen dafür, macht ja aber nüscht. Am Wasser wird dann die *Anwedung* der Regeln auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten kontrolliert.

Wie würde es ohne Kurs ablaufen? Es gibt einen Zettel auf dem die Regeln stehen und man muss Mindestmaße und dergleichen eben nachlesen bevor man Angeln geht.  Vorraussetzung fürs Angeln wären also das *Lesen* und *Merken* von Regeln. Am Wasser würde wieder das *Anwenden* dieser Regeln kontrolliert.

Entweder man spricht den Leuten das Vermögen zu, Regeln anwenden zu können - dann wäre die Prüfung überflüssig - oder man spricht den Leuten ebendieses nicht zu - und dann wäre die Prüfung in ihrer jetzigen Form ebenfalls überflüssig und müsste stark vertieft und praxisnäher gestaltet werden. 
Da aber das *Verstehen* der Regeln weder Prüfungs- noch  Praxisrelevant ist (was auch klar ist, da viele der Regeln eben *nicht eindeutig logisch herführbar* und daher auch nicht einfach zu verstehen sind) steht meine Meinung zur Prüfung fest.
|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Besser hätte man es nicht zusammenfassen können #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch Diskriminierung - man kann doch nicht allen Ernstes in einer Gesellschaft wie der unseren von heranwachsenden Jugendlichen und Erwachsenen erwarten Regeln zu lesen und auchnoch zu verstehn!
> |kopfkrat
> 
> Geht man mal logisch an die Sache ran:
> ...



Super geil erklärt!!!
#6:m#6:m


----------



## daci7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

|rotwerden
Danke für die Blumen. 

PS: Weiß eigentlich jemand woher die Angst (auch und besonders in unserem Lande) kommt, dass bei weniger Kontrolle alles in Anarchie und Chaos von Hottentotten überrannt werden würde? Bisher ist doch nur das Gegentail schiefgelaufen, oder?


----------



## Fin (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Interessant was es für unterschiedliche Meinungen und Erfahrungen zum  Thema Sportfischerprüfung gibt. Ich musste(konnte) ja tatsächlich einen  Fisch während meiner Kursteilnahme "waidgerecht" töten. Und ehrlich  gesagt ist der "Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung" im direkten Vergleich mit meinem Bachelor-Studium nichts. Und obwohl ich an einer Hochschule (mit viel Praxisbezug) studiere:



olaft64 schrieb:


> Ich lerne keine Inhalte oder Fakten, sondern Antworten auf 835 Fragen



:vik:#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fin schrieb:


> Interessant was es für unterschiedliche Meinungen und Erfahrungen zum  Thema Sportfischerprüfung gibt. Ich musste(konnte) ja tatsächlich einen  Fisch während meiner Kursteilnahme "waidgerecht" töten.



Und das tollste daran ist, damit haben Du und Dein Schulungsleiter sich wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz strafbar gemacht.
Es ist verboten, Wirbeltiere zu Schulungs- oder Demonstrationszwecken zu töten. 

Diese Prüfung war Unsinn, ist Unsinn, und wird immer Unsinn bleiben.


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Puuh dann hatten wir ja echt glück das die Forellen nur zum Verzehr getötet und anschließend geräuchert wurden!


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ja, hattet ihr.

Umgekehrt würden viele gestandene Angler, ob geprüft oder nicht, es begrüßen, wenn das Töten, Ausnehmen und Filetieren eines Fischs in einem Kurs auch geschult würde.
Aber das geht halt nach TierSG nicht.

Dafür aber muss man wissen, wieviel Eier ein Hechtweibchen legt, darf es dann aber nicht nach dem Fang zurücksetzen, wenn sich die Natur und das Wetter zufällig mal nicht an die Schonzeit gehalten haben. :m #d#d#d


----------



## Lazarus (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Umgekehrt würden viele gestandene Angler, ob geprüft oder nicht, es begrüßen, wenn das Töten, Ausnehmen und Filetieren eines Fischs in einem Kurs auch geschult würde.
> Aber das geht halt nach TierSG nicht.


Mit Verlaub, das ist aber ziemlicher Unsinn. Kannst du begründen, wie du das aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableitest?
Hierzulande werden Forellen übrigens von Schulklassen im Biounterricht seziert (nicht getötet). Diese Fische sind keines natürlichen Todes gestorben, sie wurden extra für den Unterricht getötet.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dafür aber muss man wissen, wieviel Eier ein Hechtweibchen legt, darf es dann aber nicht nach dem Fang zurücksetzen, wenn sich die Natur und das Wetter zufällig mal nicht an die Schonzeit gehalten haben


Man lernt sogar, dass die Frauen der Hechte 'Rogner' heißen.

In der Hauptschule bringen sie einem auch den Pythagoras bei. Was für ein Blödsinn, die meisten vergessen den doch gleich wieder, weil sie ihn in der Praxis nicht brauchen. 
Matheunterricht an sich ist völlig unnötig, im Aldi zeigt ja die Kasse an, wieviel man zahlen muss.
Typisch Deutschland,  ein A4-Zettel auf dem die Geldscheine abgedruckt sind, würde völlig ausreichen. Bääh, Bildung!


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber das geht halt nach TierSG nicht.



Angenommen die Lehrgangsteilnehmer werden die Fische verwerten (also ist der vernüftige Grund gegeben).

Interessante Sache, das würde ja bedeuten, dass man nicht die "die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat", welche einem ja sowieso nur theoretisch beigebracht werden. Das erfolgreiche Abschließen des Kurses bestätigt ja in keinster Weise die korrekte, praktische "waidgerechte" Anwendung der "notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten".

Vielleicht sollte man mal Übungs-Fischpräparate bauen (ähnl. der  Erste-Hilfe-Kurs/Herz-Druck-Massage-Dummies). :q


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, das ist aber ziemlicher Unsinn. Kannst du begründen, wie du das aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableitest?



Meinst Du das ernst???
Vielleicht einfach nur dadurch, indem ich § 10 des TierSchG lese, wo genau das klar geregelt ist!!!

Bääh, Bildung!!! #d#d#d


----------



## antonio (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, das ist aber ziemlicher Unsinn. Kannst du begründen, wie du das aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableitest?
> 
> da gibts nen paragraphen wo das töten zu schulungszwecken fürs töten nicht erlaubt ist
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Tierschutzgesetz,
§ 10 

(1) Zur Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung dürfen Eingriffe oder Behandlungen an Tieren, die mit Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden verbunden sind, nur durchgeführt werden
1.
an einer Hochschule, einer anderen wissenschaftlichen Einrichtung oder einem Krankenhaus oder
2.
im Rahmen einer Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung für Heilhilfsberufe oder naturwissenschaftliche Hilfsberufe.

Sie dürfen nur vorgenommen werden, soweit ihr Zweck nicht auf andere Weise, insbesondere durch filmische Darstellungen, erreicht werden kann. Der zuständigen Behörde ist auf Verlangen zu begründen, warum der Zweck der Eingriffe oder Behandlungen nicht auf andere Weise erreicht werden kann.

(2) Auf Eingriffe oder Behandlungen zur Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung sind die §§ 8a, 8b, 9 Abs. 1 und 2 und § 9a entsprechend anzuwenden. § 8a Abs. 1 Satz 1 ist mit der Maßgabe entsprechend anzuwenden, dass die Eingriffe oder Behandlungen vor Aufnahme in das Lehrprogramm oder vor Änderung des Lehrprogramms anzuzeigen sind. 

§ 9 Abs. 1 ist mit der Maßgabe entsprechend anzuwenden, dass die Eingriffe und Behandlungen nur durch die dort genannten Personen, in deren Anwesenheit und unter deren Aufsicht oder in Anwesenheit und unter Aufsicht einer anderen von der Leitung der jeweiligen Veranstaltung hierzu beauftragten sachkundigen Person durchgeführt werden dürfen.

(3) Für die Einhaltung der Vorschriften der Absätze 1 und 2 ist der Leiter der Aus-, Fort- oder Weiterbildung oder sein Stellvertreter verantwortlich.


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



gecko03 schrieb:


> genau so schauts aus, die Teilnehmer wissen danach, wie sie Rotauge von Rotfeder unterscheiden können, welcher Fisch die meisten Eier und welcher die größten Eier hat, weil das bis zum exitus durchgemacht und wiederholt wurde.
> Was er aber nicht weiß, ist wie er den metrigen Hecht landen soll, geschweige von der Anwendung vom Herzstich bzw. Kiemenrundschnitt, weil das nur einmal und nur kurz erklärt wurde...




Verstehe die Kritik durchaus, aber Angeln ist halt mehr als nur das "Drillen und töten von Fischen". 

Habe leider nicht alle Beiträge gelesen (werde aber noch weiter lesen), jedoch auch die Kritik im ersten Post kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Grundkenntnisse über die jeweiligen Montagen wurden und werden doch vermittelt (kann natürlich verbessert werden). Mich persönlich hat das "Wissen rund um den Fisch" schon interessiert. Halte es aber nicht für wichtig ob man nach dem Kurs ein Drop-Shot Vorfach binden kann. Dafür gibt es Youtube und das AB :q


----------



## Lazarus (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Meinst Du das ernst???
> Vielleicht einfach nur dadurch, indem ich § 10 des TierSchG lese, wo genau das klar geregelt ist!!!
> 
> Bääh, Bildung!!! #d#d#d



Alles klar.
Der §10 regelt "Eingriffe oder Behandlungen an Tieren".

Was damit gemeint ist, lässt du dir am besten von deinem Tierarzt erläutern. Mit dem Schlachten von Fischen zu Ausbildungszwecken hat es jedenfalls rein garnix nichts zu tun.


----------



## daci7 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fin schrieb:


> [...]Angeln ist halt mehr als nur das "Drillen und töten von Fischen".
> [...]



Ja! Entspannung am Wasser, Naturerlebnis, Raus aus dem Alltag, Familienaktionen, Freunde treffen, Spannung, geduld lernen und lehren und dergleichen - brauch ich dafür denn eine Einweisung?

Falls du unter dem Begriff "Angeln" irgendwelche gewässerökologischen Eingriffe oder sonstige Eingriffe in die Natur verstehst, die ein gewisses Maß an ökologischem und oder biologischem Verständnis verlangen muss ich dir wiedersprechen, das gehört ganz sicher nicht zum Angeln - gut daran zu erkennen wie viele Vereine ihre Gewässer (aus biologischer Sicht) herunterwirtschaften um sie anglerisch interessant zu machen. Man mekrt immer wieder am Wasser wie mit gefährlichem Halbwissen um sich geschmissen wird und dieses sogar als Grundlage für Besatz und Hegemaßnahmen dient...
Ich bleibe dabei: Entweder man macht es vernünftig - was allerdings einen imensen finanziellen Aufwand bedeuten würde - oder man lässt es bleiben.

Leute die sich dafür interessieren werden sich bilden, Leute die sich nicht dafür interessieren werden dies nicht tun.
Ich werde immer für die Bildung sprechen [...] aber Bildung muss ab einer gewissen Grenze freiwillig sein, sonst bringt sie nicht.
Schulbildung mit dem Wissen aus 10 Kursstunden zu vergleichen ist natürlich Schwachfug...


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Na, ich frag mal lieber 'nen Juristen. Der kennt nämlich die Gesetze und weiß, dass das Töten von Wirbeltieren durchaus ein "Eingriff" ist.

Aber wenn Du es besser weißt, kennst Du ja sicherlich auch  entsprechende juristische Kommentare oder weiter gehende Rechtsverordnungen dazu, die Du uns dummen Unwissenden gerne hier näher bringen kannst!


----------



## Fin (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ja! Entspannung am Wasser, Naturerlebnis, Raus aus  dem Alltag, Familienaktionen, Freunde treffen, Spannung, geduld lernen  und lehren und dergleichen - brauch ich dafür denn eine  Einweisung?



Das gehört ebenso dazu. Keine ahnung wozu du  alles eine Einweisung brauchst, dazu kann leider nichts sagen. Ne mal im  ernst, natürlich braucht man dafür keinen Kurs zu belegen.



daci7 schrieb:


> Falls du unter dem Begriff "Angeln" irgendwelche  gewässerökologischen Eingriffe oder sonstige Eingriffe in die Natur  verstehst,



Wieso "falls"? Das ist Fakt! 



daci7 schrieb:


> die  ein gewisses Maß an ökologischem und oder biologischem Verständnis  verlangen muss ich dir wiedersprechen, das gehört ganz sicher nicht zum  Angeln



Einerseits ja (siehe Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung), andererseits nein (siehe großteil der Angler und Vereine).



daci7 schrieb:


> gut  daran zu erkennen wie viele Vereine ihre Gewässer (aus biologischer  Sicht) herunterwirtschaften um sie anglerisch interessant zu machen. Man  mekrt immer wieder am Wasser wie mit gefährlichem Halbwissen um sich  geschmissen wird und dieses sogar als Grundlage für Besatz und  Hegemaßnahmen dient...



Mag ja eine berechtigte Kritik  sein, wobei dies nichts direkt mit der Sportfischerprüfung zu tun hat.  Mich interessieren Vereine und ihre Tätigkeiten ehrlich gesagt kaum. Bin  weder Vereinsmitglied noch irgendein Speciem Hunter der auf solche  Hegemaßnahmen angewiesen ist. Dennoch kann ich solche Entscheidungen der  Vereine nachvollziehen. Und du willst dann den Anglern (ohne Prüfung  und ohne Grundwissen) erzählen das ein Karauschenbesatz  gewässerökologisch sinnvoller als ein Karpfenbesatz ist? 

Widerspricht  sich für mich. Will ich Angler die nur das "Töten und Drillen" im Auge  haben, ist doch die von dir angesprochene Besatzpolitik genau richtig?!



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: Entweder man macht es vernünftich  - was allerdings einen imensen finanziellen Aufwand bedeuten würde -  oder man lässt es bleiben.



Ich habe jetzt leider noch  nicht deinen Beitrag gefunden, wie man es vernüftig machen kann (interessiert mich jedoch), aber  ich Teile genauso deine Sichtweise das ohne Prüfungspflicht nicht gleich  das Chaos ausbrechen würde (die ganzen Naturschutzverbände etc. mal  davon ausgenommen).



daci7 schrieb:


> Leute die sich dafür interessieren werden sich  bilden, Leute die sich nicht dafür interessieren werden dies nicht  tun.



Und darum werden sie dazu gewzungen :m



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich werde immer für die Bildung sprechen (und nebenbei finde ich es  unverschämt Ralle zu unterstellen er würde dies nicht tun) aber Bildung  muss ab einer gewissen Grenze freiwillig sein, sonst bringt sie nicht..



Also was denn jetzt? Die Sportfischerprüfung ist abzuschaffen, weil kein relevantes Wissen vermittelt wird und dann noch auf die falsche Art und Weise, richtig? Sehe ich in gewisser Hinsicht auch so.

Ich habe dich jetzt so verstanden: das Wissen  (Fischkunde, Gewässerökologie etc.) zwar zwangsweise gerlernt werden muss, das ist aber doof weil die Vereine ja eh alles falsch machen und wer das dennoch wissen will, sollte dies freiwillig tun. Außerdem gehört das alles ja sowieso nicht zum Angeln. Angeln dreht sich nur um Shimano und waidgerechtes töten(und reihenweise Meterhechte drillen).

Ich wollte Ralle in dieser Hinsicht nichts unterstellen (weiss aber auch nicht auf welchen Post du dich beziehst).



daci7 schrieb:


> Schulbildung mit dem Wissen aus 10 Kursstunden zu vergleichen ist natürlich Schwachfug



Da ging es mir um die Art & Weise!


----------



## daci7 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fin schrieb:


> Ich habe dich jetzt so verstanden: das Wissen  (Fischkunde, Gewässerökologie etc.) zwar zwangsweise gerlernt werden muss, das ist aber doof weil die Vereine ja eh alles falsch machen und wer das dennoch wissen will, sollte dies freiwillig tun. Außerdem gehört das alles ja sowieso nicht zum Angeln. Angeln dreht sich nur um Shimano und waidgerechtes töten(und reihenweise Meterhechte drillen).



Kurz: Nein. 
Zwangsweise muss das eben nicht gelernt werden, da für die Paxis absolut unrelevant (und nebenbei gemerkt auch nach spätestens 4 Wochen aus dem Kurzzeitgedächtnis der Prüflinge verbannt).
Wünschenswert ja, aber "Wissen" kommt eben nicht durch die paar Pflichtstunden, sondern durch Eigeninteresse.

Die Gewässerbewirtschaftung sollte mMn in Hände gelegt werden die etwas davon verstehen und der Angler der so gerne von sich selbst behauptet soviel Ahnung davon zu haben sollte mMn die Hände davon lassen.

Angeln dreht sich mMn, wie ich oben auch geschrieben habe, keineswegs um Tacklefetischismus und das Töten von Fischen, aber genausowenig um Gewässer- und Fischökologie.

PS: 


Fin schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich wollte Ralle in dieser Hinsicht nichts unterstellen (weiss aber auch nicht auf welchen Post du dich beziehst).
> [...]


Das weiß ich auch nicht mehr ... ich entferne mal den betreffenden Teil meines Posts - Entschuldige dafür!


----------



## fogman (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Grundkenntnisse über die jeweiligen Montagen wurden und werden doch vermittelt (kann natürlich verbessert werden).


 
Stimmt für Hessen z.B. nicht, dort gibt es in der Prüfung keinerlei praktische Abfrage zum Gerät. Die Prüfung ist rein theoretischer Natur.
Ebenso wie auch der Heintges hier nicht zum Pflichtprogramm gehört (in dem einige Montagen erklärt werden). Lediglich das Frage / Antwortbuch ist zwingender Bestandteil der Unterlagen. Den Heintges kann man freiwillig erwerben.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Für mich stellt der inhaltliche Unsinn der Kurse/Prüfung nicht den Sinn der Sache an sich in Frage.


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

was ist der sinn der sache prüfung?

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Grundkenntnisse über Montagen????

Ich hatte vorletztes Jahr Gelegenheit, bei einer Angelprüfung Mäuschen zu spielen. Der Prüfling sollte eine Raubfischrute zusammen stellen. Einer der Prüfer sagte noch was von wegen "mit totem Köderfisch".
Der Prüfling zielstrebig zum großen Wühltisch mit allerlei Tackle und ein paar deutlich gebrauchten Ruten. Als er eine davon in ca. 3,20m Länge und geschätzten 80g Wurfgewicht in die Hand nahm, wiederholte der alte Knopp von Prüfer: "Ich sagte: mit totem Köderfisch!".
Letztlich hat er sich dann umentschieden und seine Kombi zusammengestellt. Allgemein zustimmendes Kopfnicken der 3 Prüfungsbeisitzer (allesamt klar im Rentenalter), ein fragender Blick des Verwaltungsmenschen, der mit Kopfnicken vom Rentnertriumvirat beantwortet wurde und er hatte bestanden.
Ich hatte mich bis dahin nur auf die Rute und die Rolle konzentriert, dann sah ich genauer auf den Prüfungstisch.
Rute und Rolle mit dicker monofiler Schnur, Stahlvorfächer 30cm, ein Paket großer Wirbel, eine Kiste mit Birnenbleien, dazu Fischtöter, Rachensperrer, Messer, großer Unterfangkescher.
Die Rute und die Rolle wären mir zum Pilken auf der Ostsee zu grob und zu schwer gewesen, in Norwegen hätte ich sie als Ersatzrute fürs Naturköderangeln dabei gehabt, aber vorher mit geflochtener Schnur bespult, Stahlvorfächer und Zubehör war ja alles OK. Aber wozu brauchte er wohl den Unterfangkescher?|kopfkrat
Wenn er seinen toten Köderfisch auf das Stahlvorfach aufgefädelt hätte und der Hecht hätte sich den geholt, hätte er ihn im Drill wohl ganz locker vom Vorfach gezupft....

...so ganz ohne Haken#c


|peinlich
Ich wiederhol's nochmal: Der Typ hat bestanden und die greisen Prüfungsbeisitzer hatten nix(!) zu beanstanden, außer dass die von ihm zuerst in Erwägung gezogene 80g-Rute als nicht für den Raubfischfang tauglich befunden wurde!!!


----------



## Margarelon (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Für mich stellt der inhaltliche Unsinn der Kurse/Prüfung nicht den Sinn der Sache an sich in Frage.



Sehe ich persönlich auch so.
Allerdings frage ich mich, nach lesen vieler Posts und Threads hier und dem, meist verständlichen, "Gemecker" vieler Nutzer, wie denn deren Meinung nach das ganze geregelt werden sollte. 
Keine Prüfung mehr? Hmmm, also auch kein Nachweis der "Befähigung", somit keine Kontrollmöglichkeit, somit noch mehr Schwarzangler. 
Keine Verbände/kein Verband? Somit kein Einsatz für die Belange der Angler in der Politik (ja, ich weiß... Ist ja heute auch nicht immer der Fall...), somit eine größere "Gefahr" irgendwelcher "militanten Naturschützer", das Angeln abschaffen zu können.
usw....
Hab's jetzt mal (wieder.. ) überspitzt dargestellt, aber mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, wie ihr euch das vorstellt bzw. aufziehen würdet. Wie sollte der Angelsport mit allen Belangen geregelt sein?

Und verzeiht meine vielen ". Aber ich möchte hier niemanden angreifen und möchte, dass dies so verstanden wird.
Ich bin halt noch nicht so lange aktiv dabei, habe allerdings festgestellt, dass vieles im Argen ist. Wüsste aber nicht, wie man es besser/anders/vernünftig regeln sollte.

Und nachdem ich jetzt soviel geschrieben habe, könnte das schon bald für einen eigenen Thread herhalten... sorry.


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Sehe ich persönlich auch so.
> Allerdings frage ich mich, nach lesen vieler Posts und Threads hier und dem, meist verständlichen, "Gemecker" vieler Nutzer, wie denn deren Meinung nach das ganze geregelt werden sollte.
> Keine Prüfung mehr? Hmmm, also auch kein Nachweis der "Befähigung", somit keine Kontrollmöglichkeit, somit noch mehr Schwarzangler.
> Keine Verbände/kein Verband? Somit kein Einsatz für die Belange der Angler in der Politik (ja, ich weiß... Ist ja heute auch nicht immer der Fall...), somit eine größere "Gefahr" irgendwelcher "militanten Naturschützer", das Angeln abschaffen zu können.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Frage aus dem bayerischen Fragenkatalog:

Für den Fang welcher Fischarten ist eine monfile Schnur von 0,50mm Stärke *gut* geeignet?

a) Äschen, Rotaugen
b) Huchen, Hechte
c) Döbel, Forellen

Das bringt einen als Ausbilder auch manchmal in Situationen die nicht so einfach sind. Irgendwie sträubt sich da was in der Anglerseele sowas als die absolute Wahrheit zu verkünden - andererseits darf man die Leute auch nicht großartig mit persönlichen Einwürfen verwirren.


----------



## Fin (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Kurz: Nein.
> Zwangsweise muss das eben nicht gelernt werden, da für die Paxis absolut unrelevant (und nebenbei gemerkt auch nach spätestens 4 Wochen aus dem Kurzzeitgedächtnis der Prüflinge verbannt).



Okay, also ich dachte du kritisiert  Art & Weise & Inhalt der Sportfischerprüfung(en), jedoch nicht die Prüfungspflicht per se. Aber mit dieser Aussage kann ich mir dann doch ein Bild über deine Einstellung machen:



daci7 schrieb:


> Angeln dreht sich mMn, wie ich oben auch geschrieben habe, keineswegs um  Tacklefetischismus und das Töten von Fischen, aber genausowenig um  Gewässer- und Fischökologie.



Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach eine etwas altmodische Einstellung zum Thema Angeln (+Sportfischerprüfung). Quasi Eigeninteresse als völlig selbstverständliche Vorraussetzung(es hat die Leute einfach zu interessieren wenn sie in die Umwelt aktiv eingreifen wollen). Also die Forderung nach einer freiwilligen Prüfung, Abschaffung oder eine "sinnvolle"? Nach dem Motto "How to Catch a Fish", weil dann kann man es wirklich bleiben lassen.



daci7 schrieb:


> Die Gewässerbewirtschaftung sollte mMn in Hände gelegt werden die etwas davon verstehen und der Angler der so gerne von sich selbst behauptet soviel Ahnung davon zu haben sollte mMn die Hände davon lassen.



Interessante (und leider anglerfeindliche) Aussage, da fallen mir gleich ein paar Namen von Institutionen und Verbänden ein die sich derer sofort annehmen würden. Oder beziehst du dich da auf etwas bestimmtes? Du hast recht, bloß würden sich "die Angler" darüber freuen? Viele Vereine betreiben doch die zu kritisierende Besatzpolitik auf verlangen der Mitglieder.

Und wenn man schon per gesetzlich vorgeschriebener (für Angelpraxis zwar unsinnige) Sportfischerprüfung nichts in die Köpfe der Angler bringen kann, wie denn dann? Interessanter weise sehe ich (auf persönliche Erfahrungen bezogen) auch wenig Zusammenhang zwischen abgelegter Prüfung vs. waidgerechtes töten des Fisches. Gerade dieses Jahr die Erfahrung beim Heringsangeln gemacht. Einziger Unterschied, in Dänemark wird man auch von deutschen Angelkollegen beim waidgerechten töten der Heringe komisch angeguckt.


----------



## Fin (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Grundkenntnisse über Montagen????
> 
> ......



Lag das jetzt an der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Pflicht zur Sportfischerprüfung oder an den greisen Prüfungsbeisitzern? |kopfkrat

Nach der bestandenen Prüfung meldet er sich im AB-Forum an und fragt nach  der "günstigen Anfängerausrüstung oder einer Allroundrute". Daraufhin sagen ihm alle "alles blöd, spare noch ein bisschen geh zum Tackledealer deines Vertrauens")). Dann geht er mit dem Gedanken sich einen ordentlichen Karpfen aus dem Vereinsteich zu ziehen in den Angelladen und kommt mit einer Pilkrute zurück aus dem Shop.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich, nach lesen vieler Posts und Threads hier und dem, meist verständlichen, "Gemecker" vieler Nutzer, wie denn deren Meinung nach das ganze geregelt werden sollte.
> Keine Prüfung mehr? Hmmm, also auch kein Nachweis der "Befähigung", somit keine Kontrollmöglichkeit, somit noch mehr Schwarzangler.


Wer sagt denn, dass nicht kontrolliert werden soll????
In fast allen anderen europäischen Ländern klappt es doch auch ohne Prüfung :m


----------



## Lazarus (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du es besser weißt, kennst Du ja sicherlich auch  entsprechende juristische Kommentare oder weiter gehende Rechtsverordnungen dazu, die Du uns dummen Unwissenden gerne hier näher bringen kannst!



Anderstherum: Du hast eine schräge Behauptung aufgestellt.
Also sag uns doch bitte, wer wegen des Schlachtens eines Fisches zum Zweck der Unterrichtung von zukünftigen Anglern bereits angezeigt wurde und wie das Verfahren ausging.

Gabs noch nie? Siehst du... 
Mehr muss man dazu nun wirklich nicht sagen.


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Margarelon schrieb:


> ...
> Keine Prüfung mehr? Hmmm, also auch kein Nachweis der "Befähigung", somit keine Kontrollmöglichkeit, somit noch mehr Schwarzangler....



"kontrollmöglichkeit", wie schön das klingt.
also geprüfte angler gibts hier (rhein/bonn) zuhauf (wie's in köln und koblenz aussieht mag ich gar nicht mutmaßen),
"kontrollmöglichkeit" ohne ende - eher aber ohne anfang: in 45 jahren 6x kontrolliert. 

und welt- bzw. angelfremd: ich kenne so viele "mit befähigung", die man ihres verhaltens wegen ohne weiteres als "schwarzangler" bezeichnen könnte.

scheint mir also ein quarkiges argument.

die sportfischerprüfung als geldmaschine für vereine zu sehen wäre schon richtiger, 
noch richtiger wäre aber, die als anglerischen gesslerhut* zu sehen.

(*  eine Einrichtung, deren einzig sinnfälliger Zweck die öffentliche Erzwingung untertänigen Verhaltens ist.)


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Anderstherum: Du hast eine schräge Behauptung aufgestellt.
> Also sag uns doch bitte, wer wegen des Schlachtens eines Fisches zum Zweck der Unterrichtung von zukünftigen Anglern bereits angezeigt wurde und wie das Verfahren ausging.
> 
> Gabs noch nie? Siehst du...
> Mehr muss man dazu nun wirklich nicht sagen.



Ich weiß nicht, ob es diesbezüglich schon Anzeigen gegeben hat. Wenn ich aber selbst sowas sehen würde, wäre eine Anzeige gewiss. Und eine Verurteilung ebenso. Ruf einfach bei Deinem zuständigen Veterinäramt an und frag nach.

Diesen Schwachsinn mit der Sportfischerprüfung kann man nur mit den eigenen Waffen schlagen. Und es wäre mir eine große Freude.

Fische töten "üben", ich glaub ich spinne. #d

99% der Weltbevölkerung schafft es, einen Fisch zu töten. 99% der Weltbevölkerung sogar ohne schwachsinnige Prüfung. Bis in die 80er haben das sogar 100% der Deutschen geschafft. Mit käuflichem Fischereischein und Kontrollen.
Und jetzt wird das mit Euthanasie gleichgestellt. 

Mein Gott, wie weit wird sich diese Deutsche Pseudomoralgesellschaft noch von der Natur und natürlichen Prozessen entfernen? 

Normaler Mensch, eine in Deutschland aussterbende Gattung ?


----------



## Margarelon (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass nicht kontrolliert werden soll????
> In fast allen anderen europäischen Ländern klappt es doch auch ohne Prüfung :m



Also quasi die holländische Methode (wobei die ja auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist...), Berechtigungsscheine ausgeben (z.B. für den kpl. Rhein, oder das kpl. Bundesland?), vermehrt kontrollieren und drastischere Strafen. Dazu Freigabe des c&r.



Jose schrieb:


> "kontrollmöglichkeit" ohne ende - eher aber ohne anfang: in 45 jahren 6x kontrolliert.



Also Kontrolleure "richtig" entlohnen, damit verstärkt kontrolliert wird? Wobei mir scheint, wenn ich so einige andere Threads und Kommentare lese, dass wir das auch nicht unbedingt wollen... Zumindest nicht bei uns, nur bei "den anderen".




Jose schrieb:


> die sportfischerprüfung als geldmaschine für vereine zu sehen wäre schon richtiger,



Verstehe ich nicht. Die Vereine haben doch von den Prüfungsgebühren keinen finanziellen Vorteil, oder?


Also scheinen wir alle der Meinung zu sein, dass so gut wie alle zur Zeit geltenden Gesetze und Regelungen veraltet sind und komplett geändert werden müssen... Aber keiner will (Verbände) oder kann ("freie" Angler) etwas daran ändern.


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fin schrieb:


> Interessante (und leider anglerfeindliche) Aussage, da fallen mir gleich ein paar Namen von Institutionen und Verbänden ein die sich derer sofort annehmen würden. Oder beziehst du dich da auf etwas bestimmtes? Du hast recht, bloß würden sich "die Angler" darüber freuen? Viele Vereine betreiben doch die zu kritisierende Besatzpolitik auf verlangen der Mitglieder.



Vielleicht sollte ich es anders formulieren - das *Hobby* Angeln und die bisher damit verbundene Prüfung qualifiziert eben zu garnichts was gewässerökologische Eingriffe angeht, es schließt allerdings diese eben auch nicht aus.
Es soll ja sogar Leute (unter Anglern) geben die sich für ebendiese Themen interessieren und in dieser Hinsicht (freiwillig) weiterbilden.
Eine Prüfung (und zwar eine wesentlich umfangreichere) und klare Regeln für den Gewässerbewirtschafter, ein breiteres (freiwilliges & fundiertes) Lehrgangsangebot und damit verbundenes Stimmrecht was die Bewirtschaftung angeht, Abschaffen der Prüfung, einfache Regeln auf der Gewässerkarte und Konsequenz bei Kontrollen wäre meine Alternative zu dem bisherigen System. 

Wenn Menschen beim Besatz mitbestimmen wollen, dann müssen sie sich eben vorher die Grundlagen dazu reinpauken. Wenn Jemand nur angeln will, dann soll er dies eben auch können.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@daci7: 100% Zustimmung!!! #6


----------



## antonio (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

zitat:

"Verstehe ich nicht. Die Vereine haben doch von den Prüfungsgebühren keinen finanziellen Vorteil, oder?"

von den prüfungsgebühren nicht aber von den lehrgangsgebühren.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> zitat:
> 
> "Verstehe ich nicht. Die Vereine haben doch von den Prüfungsgebühren keinen finanziellen Vorteil, oder?"
> 
> ...



Die Lehrgänge sind aber NOCH nicht überall Pflicht.


----------



## antonio (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

richtig aber in den meisten bl sind sie eben pflicht.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

In NRW kann sich jeder für die Prüfung anmelden!

Prüfungsgebühr beträgt 50 € - keine Ahnung, wer davon was bekommt - aber, diese Prüfung zu organisieren bedeutet auch einen nicht unwesentlichen Aufwand und ich bezweifle, dass an diesen 50 € irgendjemand "reich" wird!

Fischereischein abholen auf dem Rathaus kostet dann nochmal 48 € für 5 Jahre in NRW. (Hälfte Verwaltungsgebühr - Hälfte Fischereiabgabe).

Der Kursbesuch ist hier *KEINE *Pflicht - schadet aber für blutige Anfänger sicher nicht, wenn die Kursleiter gute & selber erfahrene Angler sind.
Ich hatte das Glück, als Kind in meinem freiwilligen und rel. günstigen Kurs auch Dinge zu lernen, die über das wirklich fragwürdige "Prüfungswissen" hinausgingen!

Zudem gab´s für mich "Praxis" von Daddy & durch die Veranstaltungen der Jugendgruppe unseres Vereins!

Ich war dann am Tage der Prüfung praktisch und theoretisch schon "fit" - nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil ich schon seit meinem 3 Lebensjahr mit meinem Dad ans Wasser ging!

Aber diese "Gelddrucktheorien" erscheinen mir zumindest für NRW ins Reich der Märchen zu gehören!

...und dümmer macht die Prüfung sicher keinen, sondern sie sichert in meinen Augen immernoch einen gewissen (wenn auch verbesserungswürdigen!) theoretischen Mindestwissensstandard, den ich persönlich sehr begrüsse!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> richtig aber in den meisten bl sind sie eben pflicht.
> 
> antonio




Dann sollte die Forderung wohl lauten:

1. Weg mit (teuren?) Zwangskursen

2. "Verbesserung" der Prüfungsinhalte - gerade im Praktischen!

...aber - wegen einer unstreitig inhaltlich fragwürdigen Prüfung nach der Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht zu schreien, DAS leuchtet mir nach wie vor nicht ein!

Ernie


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Na, ob die Prüfung einen dümmer macht oder nicht, halte ich für zweifelhaft.
Hättest Du "Lehrgang" geschrieben, hätte ich Dir zugestimmt.
Bei "Prüfung" reden wir vom zeit- und zielorientierten Auswendiglernen des prüfungsrelevanten Wissens.
(Im Gegensatz zur dauerhaften Aneignung praxisrelevanter Kenntnisse)


----------



## antonio (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Dann sollte die Forderung wohl lauten:
> 
> 1. Weg mit (teuren?) Zwangskursen
> 
> ...



tja ernie da werden wir uns wohl nie einig.
der simpelste grund ist eben, es funktioniert überall auch ohne sogar in manchen bl von d.
und in der vergangenheit hat es in d auch nicht schlechter funktioniert.
nicht die prüfung schafft ordnung sondern funktionierende kontrollen.
selbst den von dir genannten mindeststand an wissen schafft die prüfung nicht.

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Forderung sollte ganz einfach lauten:
Weg mit der Prüfung!

Lasst statt dessen jeden, der einen Fischereischein erwerben möchte, ein -von mir aus mehrseitiges- Formular unterschreiben und mit seiner Unterschrift bestätigen, dass er das, was da steht gelesen und verstanden hat und sich verpflichtet, dies beim Angeln zu beherzigen.

Dann ein ordentliches Maß an Kontrollen und als Strafe bei entdeckten Vergehen den zeitlichen bis hin zu unbegrenzten Entzug des Fischereischeins.

Wozu brauchen wir mehr???


----------



## Purist (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> "kontrollmöglichkeit", wie schön das klingt.
> also geprüfte angler gibts hier (rhein/bonn) zuhauf (wie's in köln und koblenz aussieht mag ich gar nicht mutmaßen),
> "kontrollmöglichkeit" ohne ende - eher aber ohne anfang: in 45 jahren 6x kontrolliert.



Schon einmal mit jemandem gesprochen, der den Kontrollschein hat? Alle drei Monate muss der, hier wo ich wohne, auf Schwarzfischer- und Gesetzesverstoßerjagd gehen. Trifft er dabei auf größere Anglergruppen, die schon einen Intus haben, ruft er gleich die Polizei. 
Da verwundert es kaum, warum man kaum kontrolliert wird, es sind einfach zu wenige Kontrollen angesetzt, zu wenige Kontrolleure zu selten unterwegs. Aber ich sehe da zwei in der Pflicht: Papa Staat (der für Polizei, die das schließlich auch bei Langeweile tun könnte, allerdings noch geschult werden müsste, ohnehin keinen Cent ausgeben will) und die Verbände, die weiss gott was mit dem Geld machen.
Andere Länder andere Sitten, schaut euch einmal an, wie die das an der Westküste der USA handhaben. Schwarzgefischt, Fischzahl überzogen, Regeln nicht beachtet? Da kommt dann jemand mit nem schnellen Motorboot und es winken Strafen u.U. auch jenseits der 10 000$, bei Berufsfischern geht dann auch mal die paar 100 000$ Jahreslizenz flöten. 

Aber zurück zur Prüfung.. ich bleibe immer noch dabei: Um die Hintergründe unserer Fische, des Lebensraumes Wasser und der Gesetze wenigstens anzukratzen, reicht die völlig, auch inkl. der MC-Fragen, die einen beim "auswendiglernen" sogar das Wissen indirekt vermitteln. Wäre dabei mehr gefordert, ginge das jammern auch gleich los, weil man dann ein Jahr geschult wird, das ganze ein paar Tausend Euro kostet und das Ergebnis auch nicht anders aussehen wird (was man in einem Jahr lernt ist auch schnell vergessen). 

Das Angeln selbst wird nur wenig angekratzt, sicherlich, was könnte man da ändern? Patenschaften für Neuangler anbieten, um ihnen wirklich Anglerwissen zu vermitteln, oder eher ein gut gemachtes Büchlein andrehen, was die Grundlagen bestens beschreibt? Wie ich schon einmal schrieb, das Wichtigste war früher in sogenannten Angelfibeln komplett drin, die gab's bei einfachen "Startersets" diverser Hersteller. Aber damals brauchte man auch noch keine 15 Kugellager in der 500€ Rolle und Weltraumblanks mit von Hand in Asien geknüpften Spezialrigs als Vorfach um seine Fertigboilies baden, die ein 200€ Bißanzeiger kontrolliert..


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Naja - zur Prüfung hat wohl jeder eine eigene Meinung!

ABER - durch die Pflicht hat sich zumindest jeder künftige Angler erstmal mit ein wenig Gesetzeskunde & Fischarten, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen, Fischkrankheiten etc.  auseinanderzusetzen!

....das auch im ureigensten Interesse, damit niemand, der sich einen Schein "mal eben" aus Langeweile kauft drauflosangelt & unwissentlich geschützte oder geschonte Arten fängt und entnimmt & danach noch bestraft wird.

Dieses "selbständig" schlau machen klappt meiner Ansicht nach nicht & ich sehe die Prüfung auch als eine Art "Ernsthaftigkeitsschwelle" an - die soll ruhig mal jeder nehmen müssen, der Angeln möchte - kostet weder viel Zeit noch viel Geld & erspart uns Leute, die aus ner Laune raus "mal eben" angeln wollen!

Zudem ist das "Geldmacherei-Argument" echt heutzutage ein Witz, wenn ich sehe, was der DURCHSCHNITTSANGLER (für so einen halte ich mich selber!) im Jahr an Geld für Tackle, Erlaubnisscheine, Tageskarten & evtl. Vereinsaufnahmegebühren / -beiträgen so ausgibt!

Für nachweisbar sozial benachteiligte fänd´ ich eine "Härtefallklausel" richtig und ausreichend, damit das Angeln eben nicht nur den "Wohlhabenderen" vorbehalten bleibt!

Aber - wer von Euch kommt pro Jahr denn mit unter 500 € für´s Angeln (mit allem, was dazugehört) hin?

Ich möchte mir garnicht ausrechnen, was mich dieses Hobby pro Jahr kostet - und ich bin da weiß Gott kein "High-end-Vertreter" unserer Zunft........sondern eher ein "Normalo-Allround-Angler"!

Seid mal ehrlich und rechnet mal vorsichtig die jährlichen Kosten des Hobbies für Euch durch - und fragt Euch auch mal ehrlich, ob angesichts dieser Summe eine Prüfungsgebühr von 50 € übertrieben erscheint - oder auch ein Kurs, der vielleicht einmal im Leben ein paar hundert € kostet....!?

...wie gesagt - Regelungen für sozial Schwache, Rentner & Kinder fänd´ ich gut - aber im großen und ganzen ist diese Jammerei wegen der Kohle im Hinblick auf die "normalen" Kosten des Hobby´s echt albern!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - zur Prüfung hat wohl jeder eine eigene Meinung!
> 
> ABER - durch die Pflicht hat sich zumindest jeder künftige Angler erstmal mit ein wenig Gesetzeskunde & Fischarten, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen, Fischkrankheiten etc.  auseianderzusetzen!
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Zudem ist das "Geldmacherei-Argument" echt heutzutage ein Witz,


 
Naja, bei einigen vereinen weiß ich das nicht so ganz, wenn man mal das beispiel von Franz nimmt:




Franz_16 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kosten:





Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der Kurs in dem ich ausbilde kostet für die Teilnehmer 130€
> Der Kurs beginnt im Oktober und endet im März.
> In dieser Zeit ist jeden Samstag Unterricht, sowie 8x Donnerstags.
> Die Lehrgangsunterlagen müssen seperat gekauft werden.
> ...




Es schein da doch erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen Ländern und Vereinen zu geben:

Bei Franz zahlt ein Erwachsener 160,-€ Lehrgang = 30,-€, Prüfung = 30,-€.

Bei uns zahlt ein Erwachsener 45,-€ inklusive Prüfungsgebühr

Das sind schon einmal 115,-€ pro Teilnehmer Unterschied......|bigeyes 



> Für nachweisbar sozial benachteiligte fänd´ ich eine "Härtefallklausel" richtig und ausreichend, damit das Angeln eben nicht nur den "Wohlhabenderen" vorbehalten bleibt!




Bei uns findet das z.B. Berücksichtigung, Kinder und Jugendliche bis 18 Jahre zahlen bei uns 15,-€ weniger, genau so wie "sozial schwächere", die einen Nachweis erbringen, das sie maximal 600,-€ im Monat bekommen.

Somit kann man zumindest 2 Dinge festhalten:

1.) Es gibt scheinbar Vereine, die sich damit eine goldene Nase verdienen, immerhin 115, -€ pro Teilnehmer, bei uns ca. 150 pro Jahr, wären somit 17250,-€ Zusatzeinnahmen pro Jahr...|bigeyes, das wären unsere jährlichen Bestzkosten im Verein....

2.) Sozial schwächere und Jugendliche/Kinder kann man sehr wohl bei der Gebühr berücksichtigen, das ist dann eben bei der Normalen Gebühr mit kalkuliert.


----------



## Fin (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fische töten "üben", ich glaub ich spinne. #d



In meinem Bsp. ging es um Regenbogenforellen die zum Verzehr gekauft wurden (wurden vor Ort geräuchert). Die Fische mussten also sowieso waidgerecht abgeschlagen werden(also Verzehr > Schulungzweck). Die Sportfischerprüfung oder sagen wir das erfolgreiche Bestehen dieser, bescheinigt einem die gesetzlich geforderten "Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten", jedoch werden diese ja praktisch garnicht geprüft. Es wird also einem nur bescheinigt es "verstanden" zu haben. Wie also beweist man einem Lehrgangsteilnehmer es nicht verstanden zu haben(zur Anzeige bringen, weil...)? Die erfolglose Anwendung kann es nicht sein. Beziehst du dich also auf die Tatsache, dass man bis Dato noch nicht die Kreuzchen im Prüfungsbogen richtig gesetzt hat? Fische töten zu "üben" wäre tatsächlich verrückt. Wobei es am Forellenpuff durchaus üblich ist und bei einer "Abschaffung der Sportfischerprüfungspflicht" auch denkbar wäre oder nicht? 

@daci7

Jetzt ist es angekommen  durchaus erwähnenswerte Einstellung!


----------



## olaft64 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich spreche für Baden-Württemberg, da ist der Kurs Pflicht. 140 € Kosten, davon meiner Meinung nach 45 (?) € Prüfungsgebühr. 

Mit dem Rest fördern wir Verein (da vorn steht ein Ehrenamtlicher mit Sicherheit fast ohne Bezahlung) und Verbände. In unserem Kurs sind wir fast 40 Teilnehmer und es gibt in BW 129 Vorbereitungskurse jetzt im Herbst (plus weniger im Frühjahr)- in Freiburg war irgendwann Anmeldeschluss, weil voll. Einmal hochrechnen, was da zusammenkommt... 

Und natürlich sind diese Kosten im Vergleich des Anglerlebens nicht viel- bei häufigem Angeln an interessanten Gewässern verliert man das im Jahr an Montagen. Aber das ist meine Entscheidung und nicht Zwang, ich kann auch am Beton-Kanal ohne Hängergefahr angeln.

Literatur: das Komplettpaket rd. 60 €. Mit rot markierten Stellen der prüfungsrelevanten Bereiche, damit man das richtige Lernen und Nachlesen kann. Ein Buch davon (einzeln erhältlich) ist mit CD mit den 835 Fragen. Und jetzt rate mal, was man dann kauft bzw. vor allem liest bzw. lernt...

Der Vorbereitungskurs ist in Teilen wirklich gut- zur Gewässerökologie, den Zusammenhängen von Tieen, Pflanzen etc. Angesichts der Anfeindungen gegen Angler mehr als sinnvoll, sich damit zu beschäftigen. Wir haben leider einige im Kurs, die das nicht interessiert, die stattdessen Betäuben und Filetieren bis zum Exzeß üben wollten- solche Kandidaten schließt man auch mit der Fischerprüfung in der heutigen Form nicht aus- und erreichen bzw. ein Veranwortungsbewußtsein für Natur und die Aufgabe des Anglers als Naturschützer schaffen? Eher weniger...

Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten hat man mal gehört, aber mehr auch nicht. Und die stehen sowieso auf dem Erlaubnisschein oder in der Fischerordnung des Vereins. Und da gibt es ggf. bei Mißachtung auf Haupt- wenn es denn eine Kontrolle gibt... Ansonsten auch kein Argument für den Kurs.

Praxis: 4 Stunden sind vorgeschrieben. Es soll Kurse geben, wo Vierergruppen an 10 Stationen eine Fliegenrute, eine Grundrute, eine Stipprute etc. in die Hand nehmen und erklärt bekommen. Dann rennt man auch nicht vollkommen planlos in den Laden und bekommt irgendwas verkauft. Bei uns gab es das leider nicht- wir haben dem Leiter im wesentlichen beim Angeln mit einer Rute zugeguckt. Aber wir haben auch das Lösen des Hakens, Betäuben und Töten eines gefangenen Fisches (und Verwertung durch den Lehrgangsleiter, bevor jemand zuckt) gesehen. Und die Innereien mal live gesehen. Und haben mit Sicherheit auch mehr bekommen als andere Teilnehmer an anderen Zwangskursen.

Das war ein Highlight. Mehr Praxis am Wasser zu den unterschiedlichen Geräten, mal eine Rute in die Hand und ich unterschreibe sofort Notwendigkeit und Sinn der Fischerprüfung. Dabei kann ich auch lernen, was ich mit einem kranken Fisch zu tun habe und mit wenigen Bildern die wichtgsten Krankheiten sehen. Und das Objekt der Begierde auch mal "anfassen".

Aber mir im Kurs an einem Abend 20 Fischarten vorbeten zu lassen und dann in der Prüfung zu reproduzieren, welche Tupfenfarbe eine Meerforelle und welche eine Bachforelle hat macht, wenig Sinn. Da gefällt mir die NRW-Lösung mit Fischkarten und Benennung der Fische wesentlich besser, weil Praxisnähe.

Auf der einen Seite sehe ich den Sinn einer Grundbildung- die wird für mich aber mit der Angelrute in der Hand am Wasser und vielleicht freundlichen Kollegen beginnen. Ansonsten wie bisher durch Versuch und Irrtum in (fischereischeinfreien) Frankreich, wo ich Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten schriftlich bekomme, es aber ansonsten wenige Vorschriften gibt (ich habe wirklich intensiv recherchiert vorher). 

Die Fischerprüfung ist der aktuellen Form wenig sinnvoll bis komplett überflüssig (außer als Einnahmequelle). Meine Meinung.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Fin (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Bei den ganzen interessanten Meinungen & Kommentaren hier, stellt man fest, dass es viele gute Argumente für die Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht gibt.

Bei dem ganzen hin und her habe ich jedoch noch einige Fragen. Habt ihr positive Erfahrungen bezüglich "Angeln ohne Prüfung" im Familien-Freunden-Bekanntenkreis gemacht? Sei es im Urlaub oder sonst wo (also vom Touri-Schein bis Länder ohne Prüfungspflicht).


----------



## fogman (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - zur Prüfung hat wohl jeder eine eigene Meinung!
> 
> ABER - durch die Pflicht hat sich zumindest jeder künftige Angler erstmal mit ein wenig Gesetzeskunde & Fischarten, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen, Fischkrankheiten etc. auseinanderzusetzen!
> 
> ...


 

Es kommen ca. fünf Fragen zu Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen in der hessischen Prüfung vor, die man lernen muss. Alle anderen braucht man dafür nicht. 

Bei meinem ersten Trip nach der Prüfung an die Schlitz mußte ich dann sowieso die Vereinsinternen Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten beachten, welche auf dem Erlaubnisschein gedruckt stehen. 

Komischerweise habe ich vor meiner Prüfung, als ich in Brandenburg fischereischeinfrei mit der Friedfischrute unterwegs war, die obligatorische Broschüre geradezu verschlungen. Selbstständig schlau machen klappt halt doch.

In Irland gab es einen ganz anderen Ansatz: Dort standen am River Barrow alle naselang Schautafeln, auf denen die Fische mitsamt Schonmaß, Schonzeit und Entnahmeregelung dargestellt wurden. So konnte ich "mal eben" angeln und bin dadurch erst mit dem Virus infiziert worden, der dann auch zur Prüfung geführt hat.

"Mal eben" angeln muß nicht schlecht, sondern kann auch der Einstieg ins Hobby sein.


----------



## antonio (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

jo
1. bevor es die prüfungspflicht in d gab, war es auch nicht schlechter
2. holland, norwegen, dänemark, ungarn, funktioniert auch nicht schlechter als hier
3. gabs mal ne auskunft von ner behörde, daß es mit dem tourischein keine signifikanten erhöhungen der verfehlungen bezüglich der angelei gab(thomas fragen, der weiß von welcher behörde das kam)

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Habt ihr positive Erfahrungen bezüglich "Angeln ohne Prüfung" im Familien-Freunden-Bekanntenkreis gemacht? Sei es im Urlaub oder sonst wo (also vom Touri-Schein bis Länder ohne Prüfungspflicht).


Ja, nur und ausschliesslich...
Sowohl mit meinen Nichten/Neffen wie mit Kindern von Freunden oder Kumpels..
Wenn ich die mal mitgenome nhabe..

Helle Begeisterung

Solange bis sie mitbekamen, was sie in B-W da alles anstellen müssen, bis sie gesetzeskonform selber angeln dürfen und was sie dennoch alles nicht dürfen (nachtangeln z. B.) und dass man für jeden Tümpel in einem anderen Verein sein muss.

Einer angelt noch - aber nur über der Grenze in Frankreich - alle anderen wurde regel(ge)recht vergrault..............


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fin schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen hin und her habe ich jedoch noch einige Fragen. Habt ihr positive Erfahrungen bezüglich "Angeln ohne Prüfung" im Familien-Freunden-Bekanntenkreis gemacht? Sei es im Urlaub oder sonst wo (also vom Touri-Schein bis Länder ohne Prüfungspflicht).



Ja.
In Spanien, Schweden, Niederlande und Frankreich - durchweg positiv und durchweg positive Resonanz von ehemaligen Nichtanglern.
In D geht das eben nur im "illegalen" Rahmen - heißt ich hab den Schein und mein Bekannter angelt "mit" ... oder eben mit den Tourischein. 
Allerdings kann ich auch bestätigen, dass die Prüfung in D erheblich abschreckt... Zeit- und Geldmangel und vor allem Bürokratie hindern hier jede Menge Menschen daran dieses schöne Hobby (hier) auszuüben


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@Dorschgreifer
Ich habe bislang noch nicht an einem dieser freiwilligen Vorbereitungslehrgänge in SH teilgenommen. Deshalb weiß ich nicht ob und wie man diese Lehrgänge mit denen in Bayern vergleich kann.  

Und wie schon gesagt, die Kosten sind meiner Meinung nach nicht der Punkt welcher die Leute vom Angeln abhält. Es ist gerade bei uns im Süden der zeitliche Aufwand der betrieben werden *muss*.

@all
Eine Möglichkeit etwas "ohne Prüfung" zu lösen habe ich vor Jahren mal kennengelernt als ich an einem Lehrgang für die Fallenjagd teilgenommen habe. 

Da bin ich einen Samstag hingegangen. Vormittags gab es Theorie-Unterricht und Nachmittags gings dann raus und es wurde praktisch gezeigt. Fall erledigt. 
Hier mal zum nachlesen wie das im Gesetz formuliert ist:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...howdoccase=1&doc.id=jlr-Jagd_FalkPrOBY2007pP8

Was es gekostet hat, weiß ich leider nicht mehr. 
Aber so könnte man das bei uns Anglern vllt. auch handhaben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer
> Ich habe bislang noch nicht an einem dieser freiwilligen Vorbereitungslehrgänge in SH teilgenommen. Deshalb weiß ich nicht ob und wie man diese Lehrgänge mit denen in Bayern vergleich kann.


 
Ich denke, es wird schon Unterschiede geben, wenn man 2 unterschiedliche Ausbilder hat. Der Grundrahmen stimmt zwar, aber die Art kann völlig unterschiedlich sein.

Wir haben bei uns 2 Ausbilder, die sich die 6 Unterrichtstage immer teilen. Und zum Glück sind die beide aktive Angler und auch sehr modern mit ihren Angelmethoden, da wird also kein alter Käse vermittelt.

Als Verein stellen wir unser Anglerheim kostenlos zur Verfügung, da ist dann alles vorhanden, was man benötigt und auch eine Bewirtung für die Pausen vorhanden. Die Vorbereitung, mit Anmeldemöglichkeiten macht unsere geschäftsstelle nebenbei, das klappt auch gut. Dem Verein bleibt damit kein Cent. Allerdings sehen wir den Vorteil, dass anschließend einige neue Mitglieder hängen bleiben, die dem Verein beitreten, weil unser Vereinsheim an einem ca. 25 Ha großem Moorgewässer in einem wunderschönen Landschaftsschutzgebiet liegt, wo sie dann ständig in den Pausen Vereinsmitglieder sehen, die dort Angeln und dann auf den Geschmack kommen. Da muss man den Teilnehmern nicht noch extra etwas abnehmen, so zumindest unsere Einstellung.

Bei uns überwiegt die Theorie gegenüber der Praxis zu ca. 4 zu 2. 

Das Zielwerfen ist leider mittlerweile weggefallen, war sonst auch immer Bestandteil.

Bei uns schauen die Teilnehmer allerdings sehr auf den Preis, die sind da alle sehr empfindlich. Unsere Jahresbeiträge für die Vereine liegen in der Masse auch unter 100,-€ bei uns aktuell bei 75,-€ und Jugendliche sowie sozial schwächer gestellte zahlen die Hälfte, also auch dort ein anderes Preisgefüge.


----------



## Smanhu (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fin schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen hin und her habe ich jedoch noch einige Fragen. Habt ihr positive Erfahrungen bezüglich "Angeln ohne Prüfung" im Familien-Freunden-Bekanntenkreis gemacht? Sei es im Urlaub oder sonst wo (also vom Touri-Schein bis Länder ohne Prüfungspflicht).


 
Ja, ich hab 20Jahre ausschließlich in Frankreich geangelt OHNE diesen unnötigen Fischereischein. Hab alles Wichtige gelernt, es war toll, hat Spass gemacht, hab mich anständig verhalten usw. Ich verstehs einfach nicht, wie man so auf diesem sinnfreien Mist beharren kann. Es mag sein, dass es vereinzelt hervorragende und interessante Kurse hier in D gibt. Aber die meißten taugen nix. Ich könnt bis heut nicht angeln, wäre dieser Kurs meine einzigste Quelle gewesen!
Und, das größte Problem ist und bleibt die Kinderstube des Einzelnen! Ist einer ne Sau, wird er das auch am Wasser sein und wenn er 100x die beste Prüfung abgelegt hat! Daran wird so ne "ultimativwichtige"Prüfung nix ändern. Aber da man bei diesem Thema auf Beton klopft, kann ich hier nur nochmal Ralle`s Signatur zitieren:
"Mit der Sportfischerprüfung wird die Vermutung bescheinigt, dass der Proband über ein bestimmtes Grundwissen verfügen könnte."
Mehr mus man dazu nicht sagen!


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Aber - wer von Euch kommt pro Jahr denn mit unter 500 € für´s Angeln (mit allem, was dazugehört) hin?


Ich weiß zwar nicht was die jährlichen Kosten der Aufrüstung/Ausrüstung eines Anglers mit dem Zwang eine unsinnigen Prüfung zu tun hat aber naja.
Trotzdem sei bemerkt das ich weit unter diesen Betrag bleibe im Jahr weil ich es als unnötig betrachte soviel Geld dafür auszugeben. Das ist aber jeden senie eigene Sache wieviel er dafür ausgeben mag und ist völlig unwichtig was dieses Thema betrifft.

So zum allgemeinen Thema bleibt weiterhin zusagen das man hier eindeutig erkennen kann das diese Prüfung blödsinn ist und bleibt. *Sie bildet keinen Angler in den wichtigen Dingen und das ist und bleibt eben ganz allein die Praxis.  *Da könnt ihr euch noch weitere tausend Seiten im Kreise drehen, es ist wie es ist und wird auch nicht anders sein. Es gibt nun schon einfache Wege in vielen Bundesländern ohne Prüfung zu Angeln und es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die Prüfung mal ganz abgeschafft wird und das ist auch gut so. Findet euch einfach damit ab und gut. ;-)

Für mich zeichnet sich einfach ein Bild ab das viele die diesen Schein schon gemacht haben einfach nicht einsehen das es diesen nun vielleicht irgendwann käuflich ohne Prüfung geben soll. Ganz dem Motto....*"was ich machen musste müssen die anderen ebenso tun"*.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Mit der Sportfischerprüfung wird die Vermutung bescheinigt, dass der Proband über ein bestimmtes Grundwissen verfügen könnte...

Ja, find ich auch ;-))


----------



## diez (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



fogman schrieb:


> Es kommen ca. fünf Fragen zu Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen in der hessischen Prüfung vor, die man lernen muss.


Und die brauchst auch nicht lernen, die kannst würfeln.
Bei nem 6er darfst nochmal #6
Du darfst genug Fehler machen...
Hab mit Logik und Fragenraten die Prüfung heuer in Bayern mit 3 Fehlern bestanden...


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das Schöne ist ja, dass zu dem Thema jeder seine eigene Meinung haben kann und darf!

Argumente pro und contra gibt es - die lassen sich auch hören.....ABER:

Ich bin nur froh, dass meine Ansicht zur Zeit (noch?) meistenorts feste im Gesetz einzementiert ist & das sich daran erfahrungsgemäß nur laaaaaangsam etwas ändern wird - WENN überhaupt!

...und ich stehe dazu, dass mir auch die Limitierungsfunktion der noch vorhandenen Prüfungspflicht zusagt, auch wenn eine Limitierung *ebenso* weiterhin alleine durch die Gewässerbewirtschafter erfolgt und stets erfolgen wird, selbst wenn die Prüfungspflicht abgeschafft würde, die autonom entscheiden können & dürfen, wer zu welchen Konditionen wo nach welchen Regeln angeln darf!

....doppelte Limitierung gefällt mir aber besser!


Sollte es mal dazu kommen, dass jeder sich seinen Schein einfach holen kann, dann bleibt weiterhin die Möglichkeit erhalten, sich mit ausgewählten Leuten was zu pachten oder zu kaufen, um weiterhin in Ruhe und Frieden angeln zu können!

...also - die Welt würde davon nicht untergehen - aber - so wie´s *noch *ist gefällt´s mir ganz egoistisch besser!!!

Ernie


----------



## Margarelon (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fin schrieb:


> Habt ihr positive Erfahrungen bezüglich "Angeln ohne Prüfung" im Familien-Freunden-Bekanntenkreis gemacht? Sei es im Urlaub oder sonst wo (also vom Touri-Schein bis Länder ohne Prüfungspflicht).



Ja. Vor ein paar Wochen in Holland wollte meine Frau doch tatsächlich mal mitkommen und gucken, was ich da so mache. Hat sich 'nen Schein geholt, geangelt, gefangen, infiziert. Nächsten Monat ist Prüfung!


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Tja Thomas, ich glaube hier wäre eine allgemeine Umfrage mit Abstimmung doch mal überaus interessant.... ;-)


----------



## olaft64 (25. Oktober 2012)

Meinst Du, wir sollen Ernie Mut machen, dass es noch mehr gibt, die am einmal gefassten Schwachsinn unbedingt festhalten wollen? 

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nis gegen ernie in dem Fall!!

Der heuchelt wenigstens nicht (mehr)...

Sondern gibt klar zu was wirklich Sache ist:


> doppelte Limitierung gefällt mir aber besser!
> 
> 
> Sollte es mal dazu kommen, dass jeder sich seinen Schein einfach holen kann, dann bleibt weiterhin die Möglichkeit erhalten, sich mit ausgewählten Leuten was zu pachten oder zu kaufen, um weiterhin in Ruhe und Frieden angeln zu können!
> ...


----------



## Zoddl (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> So zum allgemeinen Thema bleibt weiterhin zusagen das man hier eindeutig erkennen kann das diese Prüfung blödsinn ist und bleibt. *Sie bildet keinen Angler in den wichtigen Dingen und das ist und bleibt eben ganz allein die Praxis.  *


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ohhh... ich dachte immer Praxis kommt erst durch Praxis?

Es gibt einige Gründe, warum die Prüfung an und für sich blödsinnig oder überflüssig *sein könnte*. Aber die Erwartungshaltung, nach einem theoretischem Lehrgang über Praxiswissen zu verfügen, ist genauso überflüssig. Wenn nicht überflüssiger...



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nis gegen ernie in dem Fall!!
> 
> Der heuchelt wenigstens nicht (mehr)...
> 
> Sondern gibt klar zu was wirklich Sache ist:



Geheuchelt habe ich nie und habe auch früher schon zugegeben, dass die Limitierungsfunktion der gesetzlichen Prüfungshürde mir *AUCH (!!!)* gefällt!!!...sozusagen ein positiver Nebeneffekt!!!...

Das hat Ralle richtigerweise schon vor langer Zeit festgestellt, dass *AUCH* dieser Punkt ein wichtiger für mich ist!!!...dazu stehe ich!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Meinst Du, wir sollen Ernie Mut machen, dass es noch mehr gibt, die am einmal gefassten Schwachsinn unbedingt festhalten wollen?
> 
> Gruss Olaf



...und Du glaubst wirklich, dass purer "Schwachsinn" in allen verschiedenen und von unterschiedlichen Parteien regierten Bundesländern gleichzeitig zum Gesetz wird und das alle *FÜR SICH* eigenständigen Landesparlamente, nebst Fachausschüssen, Fraktionen & sachkundigen Gremien usw. *KEINE* guten Gründe dafür hatten, die Prüfungspflicht für jedes Land *EINZELN* (!!!!!!!!!!!) gesetzlich festzuschreiben???

...so ist das nunmal, wenn Dinge nach demokratischen Regeln LEGAL zum Gesetz werden - es wird nie ein Gesetz geben, dass allen gefällt - aber - solange die mehrheitlich Gewählten und dadurch legitimierten Parlamentarier es beschliessen, haben sich die Minderheiten zu fügen & dran zu halten....that´s democracy!....))

....jedes Land hätte autonom eine abweichende Regelung treffen *KÖNNEN* - und *keines *hat dies getan!

...etwas viel "Zufall", oder???

lol

Nur gut, dass wir *Dich* haben, um den "Schwachsinn" von allem anderen zu trennen....*ggg*



Du erhabener Weiser!....#6

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fin schrieb:


> In meinem Bsp. ging es um Regenbogenforellen die zum Verzehr gekauft wurden (wurden vor Ort geräuchert). Die Fische mussten also sowieso waidgerecht abgeschlagen werden(also Verzehr > Schulungzweck). Die Sportfischerprüfung oder sagen wir das erfolgreiche Bestehen dieser, bescheinigt einem die gesetzlich geforderten "Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten", jedoch werden diese ja praktisch garnicht geprüft. Es wird also einem nur bescheinigt es "verstanden" zu haben. Wie also beweist man einem Lehrgangsteilnehmer es nicht verstanden zu haben(zur Anzeige bringen, weil...)? Die erfolglose Anwendung kann es nicht sein. Beziehst du dich also auf die Tatsache, dass man bis Dato noch nicht die Kreuzchen im Prüfungsbogen richtig gesetzt hat? Fische töten zu "üben" wäre tatsächlich verrückt. Wobei es am Forellenpuff durchaus üblich ist und bei einer "Abschaffung der Sportfischerprüfungspflicht" auch denkbar wäre oder nicht?



Es ist nunmal so, dass man zum Angeln nach dem Tierschutzgesetz keinen Sachkunde*nachweis* benötigt. Das Gesetz sagt diesbezüglich nur aus, dass die notwendige Sachkunde *vorhanden *sein muss.
Das bedeutet, man muss wissen, dass man einen Fisch durch einen Schlag auf den Kopf und dann durch Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt, zu töten hat. Befolgt man diese Schritte macht man sich nicht strafbar, auch wenn man durch ungeübtes Handeln den Fisch nicht richtig auf den Kopf trifft oder das Herz mit dem Stich nicht findet ( was m.E. beim überwiegenden Teil der sog. "Herzstiche" der Fall ist)

Die zweite Sache ist, dass man ob dieses Wissens in der Praxis auch so verfährt. Lässt man Fische in der Tüte sterben, schlitzt sie lebendig auf oder bringt sie auf sonstige Weise um die Ecke, verstößt man - mit oder ohne Sachkundenachweis - gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und kann belangt werden.

Ein, des tötens eines Fisches grundsätzlich fähiger Mensch, kann den Ablauf leicht verstehen und nach dem zweiten oder dritten Meuchelmord auch ausrecihend ausführen. Ob bei diesen zwei oder drei Versuchen nun jemand daneben steht oder nicht, hat für das Ergebnis keine Auswirkungen.




Fin schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen interessanten Meinungen & Kommentaren hier, stellt man fest, dass es viele gute Argumente für die Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht gibt.
> 
> Bei dem ganzen hin und her habe ich jedoch noch einige Fragen. Habt ihr positive Erfahrungen bezüglich "Angeln ohne Prüfung" im Familien-Freunden-Bekanntenkreis gemacht? Sei es im Urlaub oder sonst wo (also vom Touri-Schein bis Länder ohne Prüfungspflicht).



Andersrum gefragt.

Welche himmelschreienden und nicht zu ahndend möglichen Vergehen wurden bis zur Einführung der Prüfungspflicht irgendwann Ende 70er /Anfang 80er Jahre bekannt ? 
Der Besitz eines käuflichen, personalisierten Fischereischeins war schon lange zuvor Pflicht und dieser konnte bei einem Vergehen, genau wie heute, eingezogen werden, womit der Erwerb weiterer Erlaubnisscheine unterbunden war.

Ich frage außerdem erneut nach dem Sinn einer Prüfung, in dem z.B. der Nordrheinwestfale nach Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen seines Bundeslandes geprüft wird, und noch am Tag des Erhalts dieses Scheines in ein anderes Bundesland in Angelurlaub fährt, von dessen abweichenden Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen er nicht die geringste Ahnung hat. 

Weiter stelle ich in Abrede, dass der Küstenangler, der 20 Jahre lang Dorsche und Plattfische im Meer, sowie Zander, Barsch und Hecht in den Kanälen geangelt hat in der Lage ist, aus seiner Prüfungserfahrung heraus bei seinem Urlaub in Bayern einen Junghuchen von einer Bachforelle, oder gar einen Frauennerfling von einem Aland zu unterscheiden. 

In all diesen Fällen steht der Angler in der Pflicht, sich vor Beginn des Angeln selbstständig über die Bestimmungen des Urlaubs-Bundeslandes zu informieren.
Wie kann es sein, dass Mensch das durch pures nachlesen in Eigenverantwortung schafft, wenn er gleiches in seinem eigenen Bundesland ohne Prüfung offenbar nicht zu leisten im Stande sein soll ?


----------



## olaft64 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und Du glaubst wirklich, dass purer "Schwachsinn" in allen verschiedenen und von unterschiedlichen Parteien regierten Bundesländern gleichzeitig zum Gesetz wird und das alle *FÜR SICH* eigenständigen Landesparlamente, nebst Fachausschüssen, Fraktionen & sachkundigen Gremien usw. *KEINE* guten Gründe dafür hatten, die Prüfungspflicht für jedes Land *EINZELN* (!!!!!!!!!!!) gesetzlich festzuschreiben???
> 
> 
> ....jedes Land hätte autonom eine abweichende Regelung treffen *KÖNNEN* - und *keines *hat dies getan!
> ...


Bist Du wirklich der Meinung, dass Prüfung in allen Bundesländern überall festgeschrieben? Dann erkundige Dich nochmal... 

Meines Prüfungswissens nach ist es Fischerei Ländersache und damit gibt es bis zu 16 komplett unterschiedliche Regelungen- mit keinem Schein, Stockangelschein, Touristenschein, Raubfischschein etc. Wo findest Du Deine gesetzliche Festschreibung einer Zwangsprüfung oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?

An der Küste brauche ich sowieso nirgends einen Schein- ich tauche meine Wurm in Salzwasser und bin von der Prüfungspflicht befreit- sinnvoll ist für mich was anderes. 

Aber Du wirst es mir vielleicht/ bitte erklären. Ich kann damit leben und zugeben, wenn ich Unrecht habe... ein Zeichen von Weisheit:q

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



olaft64 schrieb:


> An der Küste brauche ich sowieso nirgends einen Schein- ich tauche meine Wurm in Salzwasser und bin von der Prüfungspflicht befreit- sinnvoll ist für mich was anderes.


 
Das muss ich ganz klar zurückweisen, zumindes in SH ist an der gesamten Küste Fischereischeinpflicht. Angler anderer Bundesländer, die in SH Angeln wollen, und in ihrem Bundesland einen Fischereischein haben müssen in SH sogar einen Zusatzschein haben.

Also vorsichtig mit Pauschalaussagen.

Bei uns werden in den Kursen die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten nur kurz angesprochen, für die gängigsten Fische. Dazu kommt dann aber die ganz klare Mitteilung an alle Lehrgangsteilnehmer, dass sich jeder, der in eine anderes Bundesland fährt oder ins Ausland, sich dort über die aktuell geltenden Gesetze zu informieren hat. Somit weiß das zumindest jeder Prüfling, das es in den Bundesländern eigene abweichende Fischereigesetze gibt.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fin schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen hin und her habe ich jedoch noch einige Fragen. Habt ihr positive Erfahrungen bezüglich "Angeln ohne Prüfung" im Familien-Freunden-Bekanntenkreis gemacht? Sei es im Urlaub oder sonst wo (also vom Touri-Schein bis Länder ohne Prüfungspflicht).



Nun ganz einfaches Beispiel: Meine Mädels sind 15 und 18, angeln im Urlaub und finden's toll. Die Große will nach dem Abi unbedingt mit mir nach Norge. 
Hier in NRW müssten die Kurs und Prüfung ablegen, um mal mit mir an die Ruhr, die Möhne oder die Werse zu gehen. Frag mal 'ne Abiturientin nach ihrer Freizeit oder eine G8-geschädigte Gymnasiastin mit 34 Schulstunden ohne Hausaufgabenzeit. Da bin ich schon froh, dass die beiden in der Woche noch etwas Zeit für den Sportverein haben.
Für mich eines von ganz vielen mir bekannten Beispielen, dass die Prüfungspflicht vom Angeln abschreckt.

Und die Gründe liegen einzig und allein an Ansichten wie dieser:


ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und ich stehe dazu, dass mir auch die Limitierungsfunktion der noch vorhandenen Prüfungspflicht zusagt, auch wenn eine Limitierung *ebenso* weiterhin alleine durch die Gewässerbewirtschafter erfolgt und stets erfolgen wird, selbst wenn die Prüfungspflicht abgeschafft würde, die autonom entscheiden können & dürfen, wer zu welchen Konditionen wo nach welchen Regeln angeln darf!
> 
> ....doppelte Limitierung gefällt mir aber besser!


von Leuten, die Angeln nicht für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen und das Angeln in Deutschland bewusst und gezielt reglementieren.
Ernie, wenn Du Dich dann auf diese Argumentation berufst,


ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und Du glaubst wirklich, dass purer "Schwachsinn" in allen verschiedenen und von unterschiedlichen Parteien regierten Bundesländern gleichzeitig zum Gesetz wird und das alle *FÜR SICH* eigenständigen Landesparlamente, nebst Fachausschüssen, Fraktionen & sachkundigen Gremien usw. *KEINE* guten Gründe dafür hatten, die Prüfungspflicht für jedes Land *EINZELN* (!!!!!!!!!!!) gesetzlich festzuschreiben???
> 
> ...so ist das nunmal, wenn Dinge nach demokratischen Regeln LEGAL zum Gesetz werden - es wird nie ein Gesetz geben, dass allen gefällt - aber - solange die mehrheitlich Gewählten und dadurch legitimierten Parlamentarier es beschliessen, haben sich die Minderheiten zu fügen & dran zu halten....that´s democracy!....))
> 
> ...



und das in dem genauen Wissen, dass es letztlich die gleichen Separatisten aus den Verbänden waren, die uns die Prüfung "eingebrockt" haben in der arroganten Erhabenheit, sich den Jägern angleichen zu wollen, dann gestatte mir, dass ich Deine Unterstellung, dass die Legislative ausgerechnet dort mal eigenen Verstand eingesetzt haben soll, wo sie sich ansonsten in fast allen Punkten als im höchsten Maße inkompetent erwiesen hat, einfach lächerlich finde.

Da haben Lobbyisten mit dem höchsten Eigensinn, die vorhandenen Gewässer möglichst schwer zugänglich zu machen, einen nicht wieder gut zu machenden Schaden für das Angeln in Deutschland angerichtet. Die gleichen übrigens, die auch heute noch für so manchen typisch deutschen Angel-Bockmist verantwortlich sind.
Das schön zu reden ist in meinen Augen mehr als grob fahrlässig!!!


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

|good:
Die "sachkundigen Gremien" die Gesetzesbeschlüsse verabschieden findet man meiner Erfahrung nach auch selten in diversen Bereichen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Dazu kommt dann aber die ganz klare Mitteilung an alle Lehrgangsteilnehmer, dass sich jeder, der in eine anderes Bundesland fährt oder ins Ausland, sich dort über die aktuell geltenden Gesetze zu informieren hat. Somit weiß das zumindest jeder Prüfling, das es in den Bundesländern eigene abweichende Fischereigesetze gibt.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich frage außerdem erneut nach dem Sinn einer Prüfung, in dem z.B. der Nordrheinwestfale nach Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen seines Bundeslandes geprüft wird, und noch am Tag des Erhalts dieses Scheines in ein anderes Bundesland in Angelurlaub fährt, von dessen abweichenden Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen er nicht die geringste Ahnung hat.
> 
> Weiter stelle ich in Abrede, dass der Küstenangler, der 20 Jahre lang Dorsche und Plattfische im Meer, sowie Zander, Barsch und Hecht in den Kanälen geangelt hat in der Lage ist, aus seiner Prüfungserfahrung heraus bei seinem Urlaub in Bayern einen Junghuchen von einer Bachforelle, oder gar einen Frauennerfling von einem Aland zu unterscheiden.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Bestätigung meines vorherigen Beitrages.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Danke für die Bestätigung meines vorherigen Beitrages.


 
Ja teilwesie bestätige ich das.

Allerdings wissen viele Angler erst durch die Sportfischerprüfung, dass es da unterschiedliche Gesetze gibt....

Deshalb finde ich sie für einen Grundstock an Wissen nach wie vor nicht schlecht, aber gebe durchaus zu, dass an den Inhalten insbesondere im Bezug auf die Praxis durchaus Verbesserungsbedarf besteht.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und wieder vergleichst Du den Apfel mit der Birne.
Sie wissen das nicht durch die Sportfischer*prüfung*, sondern nur durch den Lehrgang bzw. das Lernen für diese.

Ich bitte darum, das wirklich zu unterscheiden. Ich setze mich absolut nicht dafür ein, Lehrgänge abzuschaffen, ganz im Gegenteil!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja teilwesie bestätige ich das.
> 
> Allerdings wissen viele Angler erst durch die Sportfischerprüfung, dass es da unterschiedliche Gesetze gibt....



Mal überlegen..|kopfkrat..........,

diese Information könnte man vielleicht auch auf einem Merkzettel, zusammen mit den drei vier maßgeblichen Informationen beim Kauf des Fischereischeins aushändigen ?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und wieder vergleichst Du den Apfel mit der Birne.
> Sie wissen das nicht durch die Sportfischer*prüfung*, sondern nur durch den Lehrgang bzw. das Lernen für diese.
> 
> Ich bitte darum, das wirklich zu unterscheiden. Ich setze mich absolut nicht dafür ein, Lehrgänge abzuschaffen, ganz im Gegenteil!!!


 

Ja, hast Recht, das ist keine Prüfungsfrage, wenn ich nicht irre, das ist Thema im Lehrgang.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mal überlegen..|kopfkrat..........,
> 
> diese Information könnte man vielleicht auch auf einem Merkzettel, zusammen mit den drei vier maßgeblichen Informationen beim Kauf des Fischereischeins aushändigen ?


 

Man kann alles über Merkzettel regeln, ohne Frage.

Nach wie vor finde ich die vorhanden Regelung aber besser, Du nicht, jedem das Seine.


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das muss ich ganz klar zurückweisen, zumindes in SH ist an der gesamten Küste Fischereischeinpflicht. Angler anderer Bundesländer, die in SH Angeln wollen, und in ihrem Bundesland einen Fischereischein haben müssen in SH sogar einen Zusatzschein haben.
> 
> Also vorsichtig mit Pauschalaussagen...



also das erhellt jetzt gar nichts.

hier geht es ja um die sportfischerprüfung und nicht um den fischereischein.

fischereischein ist ok., siehe frankreich, spanien, portugal.....

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es in D auch noch prüfungsfreie fischereischeine.


----------



## olaft64 (26. Oktober 2012)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das muss ich ganz klar zurückweisen, zumindes in SH ist an der gesamten Küste Fischereischeinpflicht. Angler anderer Bundesländer, die in SH Angeln wollen, und in ihrem Bundesland einen Fischereischein haben müssen in SH sogar einen Zusatzschein haben.
> 
> Also vorsichtig mit Pauschalaussagen.


Sorry, mein Fehler.Dachte, den Tourischein braucht man binnen. Hatte von Niedersachsen auch auf SH geschlossen.

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es in D auch noch prüfungsfreie fischereischeine.


 

Ja, für ein paar Altfälle, die sterben aber langsam aus. Die Masse erhält ihren Fischereischein nur über eine Prüfungsurkunde. Die Übergangszeiten, wo ältere Fischereischeine umgeschrieben wurden sind in nahezu allen Bundesländern vorbei, in SH z.B. schon seit ca. 15 Jahren....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln, Touristenscheine, Stockangelscheine - sind alles gültige Fischereischeine ohne Prüfung..
Teilweise eingeschränkt nach Methode, Zeit, Geburtsort etc., aber gültige Scheine..

Die ja zudem (richtigerweise) immer mehr und nicht weniger werden ;-))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln, Touristenscheine, Stockangelscheine - sind alles gültige Fischereischeine ohne Prüfung..
> Teilweise eingeschränkt nach Methode, Zeit, Geburtsort etc., aber gültige Scheine..
> 
> Die ja zudem (richtigerweise) immer mehr und nicht weniger werden ;-))


 

Das sind alles keine regulären Fischereischeine im eigentlichen Sinne, das sind alles Ausnahmeregelungen einzelner Länder.

Mit einem Stockangelschein aus XY kann man z.B. nicht in HH oder vielen anderen Bundesländern Angeln , genauso mit einen Tourischein aus XY oder freies Friedfischangeln.


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das sind alles keine regulären Fischereischeine im eigentlichen Sinne...




ja, und es gibt angler und richtige angler und wirkliche angler...


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das sind alles keine regulären Fischereischeine im eigentlichen Sinne, das sind alles Ausnahmeregelungen einzelner Länder.
> 
> Mit einem Stockangelschein aus XY kann man z.B. nicht in HH oder vielen anderen Bundesländern Angeln , genauso mit einen Tourischein aus XY oder freies Friedfischangeln.



stimmt nicht der vierteljahresschein in thüringen ist ein regulärer schein, eben nur auf ein viertel jahr begrenzt.
sag mir wo steht, daß der ne ausnahmeregelung ist.
ob der nun in andern bl anerkannt wird oder nicht spielt keine geige.
auch deine "regulären scheine" wurden teilweise nicht in allen bl anerkannt.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> stimmt nicht der vierteljahresschein in thüringen ist ein regulärer schein, eben nur auf ein viertel jahr begrenzt.
> sag mir wo steht, daß der ne ausnahmeregelung ist.
> ob der nun in andern bl anerkannt wird oder nicht spielt keine geige.
> auch deine "regulären scheine" wurden teilweise nicht in allen bl anerkannt.
> ...


 
Mein Einwand galt nur den aufgeführten. Den aus Thüringen kenne ich jetzt nicht, müsste es dort im Gesetz nachlesen, dazu kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Naja, und bei den aufgefühten ... Tourischein kann meines Wissens nach jeder erwerben und ist somit ohne Prüfung, Lehrgang udn dergleichen plötzlich in der Lage Fische sachgerecht zu töten bzw. Schonzeiten und -maße nachzulesen.
Friedfischschein ist ne ganz komische Kiste - da wird unterschieden zwischen dem Angeln und Töten von Friedfischen und dem von Raubfischen - ach nee, nichtmal zwischen den Fischen an sich, sondern zwischen den Angelmethoden #6 Jemandem mit Friedfischschein wird also von offizieller Seite zugesprochen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße *für alle Fische* zu kennen (bzw. lesen zu können), sich am Wasser nicht wie die HotteTotten aufzuführen und *jegliche Fische sachgerecht zu töten*... was ihm nicht zugetraut wird ist das Kunstköderangeln und das Angeln mit totem Köderfisch?!
Es handelt sich also ganz offensichtlich wenigstens in Brandenburg bei dem Fischereischein NICHT um einen Nachweis zur Eindämmung von Wasservandalen wie so häufig behauptet, sondern eindeutig um eine Elitärisierung "richtiger Angler".
Was ein Quark.
|kopfkrat


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Bist Du wirklich der Meinung, dass Prüfung in allen Bundesländern überall festgeschrieben? Dann erkundige Dich nochmal...
> 
> Meines Prüfungswissens nach ist es Fischerei Ländersache und damit gibt es bis zu 16 komplett unterschiedliche Regelungen- mit keinem Schein, Stockangelschein, Touristenschein, Raubfischschein etc. Wo findest Du Deine gesetzliche Festschreibung einer Zwangsprüfung oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?
> 
> ...



Die Ausnahmen sind bekannt - und dafür gibt es jeweils auch immer Gründe - so z.B. Wirtschafsförderung beim Tourischein oder historische Gründe in den Stadtstaaten der Hanse.

Trotzdem hat sich die überwiegende Mehrheit der Bundesländer *deutlich* für die Prüfungspflicht entschieden & sie gesetzlich normiert, so dass man von einer "Regelfall- & Ausnahmesituation" sprechen kann. -->d.h. mehrheitlich und überwiegend ist die Prüfungspflicht (noch?) der Regelfall - und Ausnahmen davon haben jeweils einen Grund und bedürfen offenbar auch eines Grundes!

Wie sich das alles künftig weiterentwickelt, dass bleibt abzuwarten.

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nun ganz einfaches Beispiel: Meine Mädels sind 15 und 18, angeln im Urlaub und finden's toll. Die Große will nach dem Abi unbedingt mit mir nach Norge.
> Hier in NRW müssten die Kurs und Prüfung ablegen, um mal mit mir an die Ruhr, die Möhne oder die Werse zu gehen
> 
> NEIN!!!...falsch - der Kurs ist in NRW *nicht* vorgeschrieben!
> ...




Deine Töchter MÜSSEN in NRW *KEINEN* Kurs ableisten - sind müssen allerdings die Prüfung machen, um einen Fischereischein erlangen zu können!

Meine Ex hat auch Spass am Angeln entwickelt und ohne Kurs in Eigenregie & mit etwas "home-Lehrgang" die Prüfung abgelegt - neben ihrem Studium & Nebenjobs - es geht also!

Ich habe die Prüfung übrigens auch als junger Gymnasiast gemacht, der schon im zarten Alter eines Schülers diverse Nebenjobs hatte & "nebenbei" noch Leistungssportler mit 4 x Training & Spielen am Wochenende war...und ich habe damals sogar die Zeit für den FREIWILLIGEN Kurs gefunden, der übrigens ein Glücksfall war, weil wir vor Ort gute ehrenamtliche Dozenten hatten, die mehr als nur bloßes Prüfungswissen vermittelten!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es ist doch immer so, dass wenn es möglich ist ein Gesetz durch Ausnahmeregelungen zu umgehen, dem Gesetz selbst der Sinn damit entzogen ist!

Kann man also abschaffen.

Gleichstellung ist wohl aus nur eine Phrase, wie so viele Gesetze hier.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die Ausnahmen sind bekannt - und dafür gibt es jeweils auch immer Gründe - so z.B. Wirtschafsförderung beim Tourischein oder historische Gründe in den Stadtstaaten der Hanse.
> 
> Trotzdem hat sich die überwiegende Mehrheit der Bundesländer *deutlich* für die Prüfungspflicht entschieden & sie gesetzlich normiert, so dass man von einer "Regelfall- & Ausnahmesituation" sprechen kann. -->d.h. mehrheitlich und überwiegend ist die Prüfungspflicht (noch?) der Regelfall - und Ausnahmen davon haben jeweils einen Grund und bedürfen offenbar auch eines Grundes!
> 
> ...



Nach meinen derzeitigen Information wird dies auch so bleiben.
Auch soll es zu einer Pflicht für einen Vorbereitungskurs kommen. *jedenfalls in NRW*

Ich habe aber dazu nicht konkretes in der Hand.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer so, dass wenn es möglich ist ein Gesetz durch Ausnahmeregelungen zu umgehen, dem Gesetz selbst der Sinn damit entzogen ist!
> 
> Kann man also abschaffen.
> 
> Gleichstellung ist wohl aus nur eine Phrase, wie so viele Gesetze hier.



Deinen Gedanken mal wirklich ernstgenommen, könnte man im Steuerrecht die Umsatzsteuerbefreiung für Kleinunternehmer als Beispiel nehmen, die eine Ausnahme darstellt.

Nach Deiner Logik sollten wir also nun die Steuergesetze abschaffen, weil diese Ausnahme (für die es ebenfalls gute Gründe gibt), dem eigentlichen Gesetz den Sinn entzieht?

Oder - Aussageverweigerungsrechte für Familienangehörige oder Priester im Strafrecht - das sind Ausnahmen - man o man - schaffen wir doch gleich das ganze Strafrecht ab.......*g*

...hihi....süßer Gedanke - etwas arg niedlich-naiv - aber ich zähle jetzt keine hundert gesetzlichen Ausnahmen auf, die Dir zeigen könnten, dass es Ausnahmeregelungen geben MUSS, um mehr Einzelfallgerechtigkeit zu erzielen, die jeweils sicher nicht dem restlichen Gesetz den Sinn entziehen!

Ausnahmen bedürfen eines GRUNDES - wenn der vorliegt, dann ist dem restlichen Gesetz der Sinn* SICHER nicht* entzogen, durch die Schaffung von Ausnahmen!



Übertragen auf´s Angeln --> Tourischeine sollen Touris anlocken-->lokale Wirtschaftsförderung ist also der Grund & wird also an dieser Stelle vom Gesetzgeber für wichtiger erachtet, als die Fischereischeinprüfungspflicht - kann man so sehen - muss man aber nicht - wohl eine Reaktion strukturschwacher Gebiete, um auch irgendwie an Kohle zu kommen!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich bin nunmal kein Rechtsverdreher.

Mir erschließt sich nur Logik.
Wenn etwas für den Einen erlaubt ist, ist es das zwangsläufig auch für den Anderen.

Alles andere ist eben das was es in geldregierten Systemen immer ist - scheinheilig und verlogen!


----------



## Carp-MV (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hier mal eine Umfrage zu diesen Thema.....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251713


----------



## Honeyball (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ernie:
Du bist zwar 11 Jahre jünger als ich, aber was Schule betrifft, ging es uns beiden wohl ähnlich.
Deshalb glaub mir, das was die da heute bringen müssen, ist mit unserer Zeit nicht vergleichbar.

Aber Du hast recht. Sie bräuchten eigentlich nur die Prüfung und keinen Kurs! #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bedürfen* eines GRUNDES *- wenn der vorliegt, dann ist dem restlichen Gesetz der Sinn SICHER nicht entzogen, durch die Schaffung von Ausnahmen!




Sag ich doch.:m

Wenn es einen Grund für die Außerkraftsetzung eines Gesetzes gibt, führt genau dieser selbiges ad absurdum!


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @ernie:
> Du bist zwar 11 Jahre jünger als ich, aber was Schule betrifft, ging es uns beiden wohl ähnlich.
> Deshalb glaub mir, das was die da heute bringen müssen, ist mit unserer Zeit nicht vergleichbar.
> 
> Aber Du hast recht. Sie bräuchten eigentlich nur die Prüfung und keinen Kurs! #6



Ich weiß - erlebe es gerade bei meiner Nichte (15) und meinem Neffen (11)!

Ist schon heftig mit den Wochenstunden & der Fülle an Stoff in geraffter Zeit!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ist schon heftig mit den Wochenstunden & der Fülle an Stoff in geraffter Zeit!




Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass 95 % des Auswendiglernens völlig für die Katz ist und die restlichen 5% bequem auf einen Merkzettel passen.

By the way, ich habe läuten hören, dass die Kurse auch in NRW demnächst zur Pflicht werden, ist aber nur Hörensagen. Vielleicht weiß ja jeand hier mehr?


----------



## Zoddl (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> stimmt nicht der vierteljahresschein in thüringen ist ein regulärer schein, eben nur auf ein viertel jahr begrenzt.
> sag mir wo steht, daß der ne ausnahmeregelung ist.
> ob der nun in andern bl anerkannt wird oder nicht spielt keine geige.
> auch deine "regulären scheine" wurden teilweise nicht in allen bl anerkannt.
> ...


Antonio, der Vierteljahresschein ist nicht mal mit ganz, ganz viel Phantasie ein regulärer Fischereischein!
Wenn du allerdings unter regulärem Fischereischein verstehst, dass man mit dem Lappen theoretisch Fische fangen *könnte*... ja, dann isser wohl regulär. Aber zwischen Theorie und Praxis...|wavey:


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Antonio, der Vierteljahresschein ist nicht mal mit ganz, ganz viel Phantasie ein regulärer Fischereischein!
> Wenn du allerdings unter regulärem Fischereischein verstehst, dass man mit dem Lappen theoretisch Fische fangen *könnte*... ja, dann isser wohl regulär. Aber zwischen Theorie und Praxis...|wavey:
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, sehe ich anders. Ein Fischereischein, der zum Erwerb eines Erlaubnisscheins berechtigt, ist ein regulärer Fischereischein.

Denn das ist, neben der Fischereiabgabe, der der Zweck dieses Scheins. Egal ob mit Prüfung oder durch eine Ausnahmegenehmigung. Mit angeln oder Fische fangen können hat der Fischereischein nix zu tun.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bedürfen eines GRUNDES - wenn der vorliegt, dann ist dem restlichen Gesetz der Sinn* SICHER nicht* entzogen, durch die Schaffung von Ausnahmen!



*Gesetz - Ausnahmen - Regularität*

Mal ein Beispiel, worauf es ankommt, nämlich das vorgesehene formgerechte beantragen von Ausnahmen - und das bewilligen.
Es gibt dann eine zu diesem Gesetz aufsichtführende Behörde, z.B. untere und obere Naturschutzbehörde.

Ich nehme mal das berühmte Beispiel von Douglas Adams aus seinem "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy", einem der großartigsten Produkte menschlichen Kreativgeistes, einer richtigen Ode für Rechtsstaat und Bürokratie. 
Das ist nun auch der größte anzunehmende Bereich, er interessiert uns durchaus , und man kann/darf (ein bischen) fiktiv sein. 

Die Intersubraum-Speeding-Corporation (ISC) beantragt bei der Raumsektorverwaltung des Zentralkommitees der Galaktischen Föderation (RSVdZKGF) eine Baugenehmigung.
Die Galaktische Föderation sitzt auf dem Planeten Lupus-Rex im Umlauf 1300Mio km um Antares. Antares ist der hellste Stern im Sternbild Skorpion, auf keinen Fall zu verfehlen.

Bei der RSVdZKGF gibt es ein galaktisches Lebensraum- und Artenschutzgesetz.
Im §1023 steht, dass fremde Lebensformen und -welten einen Bestandsschutz haben, weder mutwillig zerstört werden dürfen, noch irgendwie vermeidbar oder unfallträchtig gefährdet werden dürfen.
Im §1023 Absatz 13 steht: 
"Ausnahmen bedürfen der Antragsform und sind öffentlich für mindestens 10 FZ auszulegen"
1 FZ = Föderations-Zeitzyklus/en sind umgerechnet 40 Erdtage, 10 FZ sind denzufolge etwas mehr als 1 Jahr, genauer 13 Monate plus ein paar Tage. 

Soweit alles ganz gut.

Die ISC stellt nach Erdzeit etwa um den 13.10.2011 11:55 einen solchen Ausnahmeantrag nach §1023 Absatz 13, die RSVdZKGF vermerkt Eingangsdatum, generiert einen Vorgang, eine Akte und hängt diesen Vorgang 1013-3121121244-4242 in ihrem vorgesehen Schaukasten aus, u.a. auch in der Außenstelle auf Alpha-Zentauri, die am dichtesten zu dem von der Baumaßnahme betroffenen Raumsektor liegt. Desgleichen auf ihrem schwarzen Brett im Galactica_Net gn://GF/RSVdZKGF/pinboard/Antrag_1013-3121121244-4242 
Darin geht es um das Bauvorhaben der ISC, genauer um das Schaffen eines geeigneten Intersubraum-Korridors für Mega-Lichtgeschwindigkeitskapseln, also sehr wichtige Transportkapseln für Menschen und Material mit millionenfacher Lichtgeschwindkeit.
Damit ist ein Abstecher zu Alpha_Zentauri oder auch zu Lupus-Rex im Sternensystem Antares ein kleiner Hupfer, wie gerade mal aus der Tür zur nächsten Bushaltestelle.
Allerdings muss der gesamte Intersubraum-Korridors frei sein von allen größeren Materiepartikeln.
Das gehört im übrigen zum Grundwissen eines Schülers der 3. Klasse Raumbürgerbasisschule auf Lupus-Rex, gelehrt in Welt und  Technik, nach dem einheitlichen galaktischen Kultusplan.

Ein zentraler weiterer Intersubraum-Korridor  wird benötigt, in der Ekliptik von Sol. Abstand bei 150 Mio km, Ausdehnung 10Mio km.
Weiterhin gab es weit früher (genau vor 197410320 FZ, umgerechnet also 13512 Erd-Jahren) schon erfolgreich durchgeführtes Bauvorhaben im selben Gebiet Sol, bei Abstand  510 Mio km, mit der erfolgten erfolgreichen Beseitigung eines anderen Stör-Planeten. Die ISC ist guter Hoffnung, dass ihr Ausnahmeantrag auch diesmal glatt durchgeht.

Nochmal rekapituliert: der Planet Lupus-Rex befindet sich im Umlauf um Antares im Sternbild Skorpion. Antares ist etwa 600 Lichtjahre, die Außenstelle auf Alpha-Zentauri 4 Lichtjahre von der Erde entfernt.
Die Galaktische Föderation und ihre RSVdZKGF samt dem Schaukasten befindet sich eben dort. Eine Außenstelle samt Schaukasten gibt es auf Alpha-Zentauri.
Nach Erdzeit etwa um den 13.10.2011 11:55 wurde ebenda ein solcher Antrag der ISC an die RSVdZKGF gestellt, schriftlich samt ausgefüllten Bearbeitungsformular und Rahmenantrag von der RSVdZKGF.
Dort wurde alles ordnungsgemäß und sorgfältigst bearbeitet und öffentlich gemacht.
Es verbleiben nun noch ganz aktuell etwa 1,4 FZ bis die öffentliche Aushangzeit abläuft.

Die nun wirklich spannenden Fragen:
Wer schaut da stellvertretend für die Erdenbewohner mal im Schaukasten auf Lupus-Rex nach?
Wer ist überhaupt dazu bevollmächtigt, welcher Staat, Präsident oder Minister? |kopfkrat
Wer hat denn wenigstens einen Anschluss ans Galactica_Net und schaut unter gn://GF/RSVdZKGF/pinboard mal nach?
Insbesondere natürlich nach Antrag_1013-3121121244-4242  

Wenn nach Ablauf der Aushangsfrist die RSVdZKGF nun feststellt, dass lange genug ausgehängt wurde, darf sie entscheiden.
Amtmann Exiter_Aduanus_Regulus.adr vom Stamme der Adrailonen kann also den Bewilligungsbescheid an die ISC aufsetzen. Äußerst einfach, mit nur zweifachem Durchschlag für die Akte und das zentrale Galaktische Kontrollkommitee (ZGKK):

An den Antragsteller Intersubraum-Speeding-Corporation

Es erfolgten keine Einsprüche gegen den Antrag. Daher ist kein Interessenkonflikt und keine Notwendigkeit für weitere Aktionen vorhanden. 
Ihrem Antrag auf ein weiteren sauberen Intersubraum-Korridor wird hiermit stattgegeben.
Die Bauflotte wird von mir angewiesen, beim nächsten freien Einsatztermin alle in Frage kommenden Störobjekte jedweder Größe im Sektor Sol Eklipikbahn, Abstand bei 150 Mio km, Ausdehnung 10Mio km zu eleminieren.
Andere Planetenbahnen werden von diesem Verfahren nicht betroffen sein, daher sind keine weiteren Schutzmaßnahmen oder Evakuierungen erforderlich.

gez. Exiter_Aduanus_Regulus.adr
Beauftragter der RSVdZKGF für den Galaxienabschnitt 2042


Wenn jetzt am 20.12.2012 die vogonische Bauflotte vor der Erde auftaucht und ihre Arbeit tun will, was ist dann? |kopfkrat

Um das nachzuvollziehen empfehle ich mal:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cKw3rPJtZ8 time 3:18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5DGBDvygs4 time 5:45

Auf jeden Fall: *Keine Panik!* :m


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass 95 % des Auswendiglernens völlig für die Katz ist und die restlichen 5% bequem auf einen Merkzettel passen.
> 
> By the way, ich habe läuten hören, dass die Kurse auch in NRW demnächst zur Pflicht werden, ist aber nur Hörensagen. Vielleicht weiß ja jeand hier mehr?



Ralle

dies habe ich bereits einige Beiträge vorher schon geschrieben. 

Kann ich vom Hören (Verband oder Verein keine Ahnung von wem das kam) bestätigen.

Soll sogar angeblich Bundesweit eingeführt werden bzw. von den anderen Landesverbänden übernommen werden.

Vermutlich für die Richtung zu einem Bundesfischereischein bzw. einheitliche Regelungen um die Anerkennung des Landesfischereischeins in anderen Bundesländern zu erlangen.


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Antonio, der Vierteljahresschein ist nicht mal mit ganz, ganz viel Phantasie ein regulärer Fischereischein!
> 
> begründe mal warum dieser kein regulärer schein ist/sein soll.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Weil er keine Prüfung erfordert :m


----------



## Zoddl (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, sehe ich anders. Ein Fischereischein, der zum Erwerb eines Erlaubnisscheins berechtigt, ist ein regulärer Fischereischein.


Kannst du doch sehen, wie du willst.
Der Fischereischein berechtigt durch den Nachweis der geleisteten Fischereiabgabe vor allem erstmal zum Fischfang im allgemeinen. Für die Ausübung "Fischfang" gibt es Gesetze (FiGes). Gelten für einen Besitzer des Vierteljahresscheines andere/weitere Regelungen, dann mache ich schon einen Unterschied zum normalen Fischereischein aus.

Das Wörtchen "regulär" bezieht sich auf den normalen, den allgemein üblichen Fischereischein. Und weils eben auch für mich als Angler einen Unterschied macht, ob ich den "regulären" oder den ViertelJahresschein besitze, sehe ich das eben anders.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Denn das ist, neben der Fischereiabgabe, der der Zweck dieses Scheins. Egal ob mit Prüfung oder durch eine Ausnahmegenehmigung. Mit angeln oder Fische fangen können hat der Fischereischein nix zu tun.


Ja und nein! Hier könnte man weiter diskutieren, *warum* nicht jede geleistete Fischereiabgabe bundesweit bzw einzig der "Blaue" überall anerkannt wird. 
Aber das spielt ja scheinbar keine Rolle...

@antonio
Reicht dir die Antwort auch?


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

zoddl wo stehen im fischereigesetz/fischereiverordnung für den vierteljahresschein andere regeln als für die anderen fischereischeine.

und der fischereischein berechtig nicht zum fischfang erst der erlaubnisschein tut dieses.

antonio


----------



## Zoddl (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> zoddl wo stehen im fischereigesetz/fischereiverordnung für den vierteljahresschein andere regeln als für die anderen fischereischeine.
> 
> und der fischereischein berechtig nicht zum fischfang erst der erlaubnisschein tut dieses.
> Sei doch nich so kleinlich... ohne Fischereischein kein Erlaubnisschein. An einem "scheinfreiem" Gewässer bräuchte ich genau was zum Fischfang?


Na dann nimm doch das ersichtlichste Merkmal, weil schon im Namen enthalten, zuerst:
Nach dem dein Vierteljahresschein abgelaufen ist, kannst du dann genau wann wieder mit gültigen Papieren angeln?


Der Rest, also zusätzliche Bestimmungen über die Anzahl von Handangeln, Fischarten bis hin zur Ausgabe von Gewässerkarten etc. mögen Regelungen von Vereinen bzw vom Verband sein.
Gesetzlich gesehen ist der Vierteljahresschein natürlich *ein* gültiger Fischereischein, bestreitet ja niemand. 
Aber in der Praxis? Für mich ist es immer noch einfacher, mit meinem Kumpel ohne diesen Vierteljahresschein angeln zu gehen. Und daran wird sich scheinbar auch erstmal nichts ändern.


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

"Sei doch nich so kleinlich... ohne Fischereischein kein Erlaubnisschein. An einem "scheinfreiem" Gewässer bräuchte ich genau was zum Fischfang?"

kommt aufs bl drauf an in nds zum beispiel reicht der perso.

und wenn der viertelschein abgelaufen ist hol ich mir nen neuen, genauso wie beim jahres oder 5-jahresschein als beispiel.

antonio


----------



## Felix752698 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ich finde die Fischereiprüfung unerlässlich, da somit ein Grundwissen vorausgesetzt wird, ohne welches die fische und die natur evtl. leiden würden bzw. ohne welches man sich nicht mit den ggesetzlichen reglungen auseinander gesätzt hätte, was zu teuren strafen führt.


----------



## Smanhu (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Felix752698 schrieb:


> ich finde die Fischereiprüfung unerlässlich, da somit ein Grundwissen vorausgesetzt wird, ohne welches die fische und die natur evtl. leiden würden bzw. ohne welches man sich nicht mit den ggesetzlichen reglungen auseinander gesätzt hätte, was zu teuren strafen führt.



Du hast also so wenig Anstand von zuhause mitbekommen, dass du die Natur/Fische leiden lassen würdest, hättest du die Prüfung nicht gemacht??
Wie machst du das mit Katzen oder Hunden? Hast du da ne Prüfung abgelegt, oder hast du soviel Wissen, dass man die Tiere nicht mit dem Stock verprügelt, wenn sie neben dir sitzen!?!
Ich hab geprüfte Angler am Wasser erlebt und erleb es immer wieder (die ja deiner Aussage nach das Grundwissen haben) die die Fische auf den Boden geworfen haben und drauf losgeprügelt haben, als würden sie das größte Wiener Schnitzel zubereiten wollen. Aber das kann doch gar nicht sein, sie haben doch die Prüfung abgelegt, ergo DAS Grundwissen zur Angelei.
Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit "schwarzen Schafen". Die kann es doch bei einer solch pädagogisch-biologisch hochwertigen Prüfung nicht geben|uhoh:


----------



## kleinerWelli (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ich wollte und habe soviel getipselt,habs verworfen.

fakt ist.angelschein bzw. fischereischein ist geldmacherei !

die pruefung sollte in einem,dem fuehrerschein aehnlichem ,angepasst sein.

ein teil praxis,ein teil theorie.

ansonsten voelliger unfug.denk ma,nur geldmacherei.

egal.

ich brauch als kanickelzuechter,keine " erlaubniss" das wirbeltier,zu betaeuben bzw. zu toeten.

das einzige was ich habe ist der ,gute alte gesundheitszeugniss lappen,der graue.

mich kotzen vor allem die angler an,die ne pruefung haben und sich am wasser wie ne drecksau ,benehmen.

flaschen bleiben liegen,haken,schnur und noch vieles wo ich aufzaehlen koennte.


angeln ist so schoen.

mir vergeht aber die lust,wenn ich wo ankomme und den dreck von anderen anglern,egal ob offiziell oder inoffiziell,wegmachen muss,in der angst das einer meint,bei einer kontrolle,das waere mein mist.

lieben gruss dalasse manu


----------



## Felix752698 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hätte ich die prüfung nicht ablegen müssen, hätte ich die fische z.B. sicher nicht waidgerecht getötet (Bsp.), ich hätte ihnen den kopf abgeschnitten oder herzstich, aber ich hätte z.b. nicht gewusst, dass man sie betäuben muss. Ich hätte sie auch nicht vorsetzlich leiden lassen, sondern sicher aus unwissenheit. Leute, die sich nach der prüfung nicht an die gesetze halten haben den schein meiner meinung nach nicht verdient, da sie vorsätzlich die tiere quälen. was findest du an der prüfung so schlimm? wenn man sich dafür interessiert ist sie einfach, wenn man sich nicht dafür interessiert sollte man sich nen anderes hobby suchen. Es wird in der Prüfung ja nichts unmögliches von einem verlangt. ..... Geldmacherei???? ich find 25€ oder was die kostete nicht zu viel, beim führerschein kostet die theorieprüfung 90€ und es sind viel weniger fragen. Das mit der praxisprüfung wäre geldmacherei, die würde min. 80€ kosten, und was solltest du dort zeigen? wie du angelst? ich denke das ist kein problem. wie man einen fisch waidgerecht tötet auch nicht  ( wenn man es nach der theorieprüfung weiss). Als ich mitte 2011 meinen schein machte war der angelschein geldmacherei, da kostete der Lebenslange Fischereischein fast 300€ + 100 € Kursgebühr + 25€ prüfungsgebühr, jetzt kostet der lebenslange schein nur noch 34€, durch abschaffung der fischereiabgabe, das find ich jetzt vollkommen ok.


----------



## kleinerWelli (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Felix752698 schrieb:


> Hätte ich die prüfung nicht ablegen müssen, hätte ich die fische z.B. sicher nicht waidgerecht getötet (Bsp.), ich hätte ihnen den kopf abgeschnitten oder herzstich, aber ich hätte z.b. nicht gewusst, dass man sie betäuben muss. Ich hätte sie auch nicht vorsetzlich leiden lassen, sondern sicher aus unwissenheit. Leute, die sich nach der prüfung nicht an die gesetze halten haben den schein meiner meinung nach nicht verdient, da sie vorsätzlich die tiere quälen. was findest du an der prüfung so schlimm? wenn man sich dafür interessiert ist sie einfach, wenn man sich nicht dafür interessiert sollte man sich nen anderes hobby suchen. Es wird in der Prüfung ja nichts unmögliches von einem verlangt.




ich zuechte karninchen,alle rassesn.

der gesunde menschenverstand sollte wissen,das man ein wirbeltier ,betaeuben muss,bevor man loslegt.

schliesslich ist man nicht mehr neanderthal angehaucht,oder?


fuer mich war der lernstoff anfangs schwer,aber danach,war er einfach.

trotzallem:

sinnvoll,finde ich den schein mit praxis und theorie


nur trockener stoff,ist mist.


apropo pruefung:


ich hatte ZWEI bei mir in der meundlichen pruefung,die null plan hatten.die sind durchgekommen.

eins muss ich sagen,mein lehrgangsausbilder,herr jochen jaeckel,von woerlitz,hatte uns ein solides grundwissen,mit auf den weg gegeben !!! und meine juengste ,wird den grossen fischereischein,naechstes jahr,dort machen.

sie schaut bei mir,ich nehm se mit,wens geht und erklaere ihr einiges,was man im trockenen stoff,nicht lernt.

schade,haette mir gewuenscht,das " mehr praxis" zu einem lehrgang,dazu gehoert.


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Felix752698 schrieb:


> Hätte ich die prüfung nicht ablegen müssen, hätte ich die fische z.B. sicher nicht waidgerecht getötet (Bsp.), ich hätte ihnen den kopf abgeschnitten oder herzstich, aber ich hätte z.b. nicht gewusst, dass man sie betäuben muss.
> 
> das kann alles auf nem handzettel stehen.
> und garantiert wärest du auch nicht zum ersten angeln alleine losgezogen oder?
> ...



antonio


----------



## Felix752698 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

mehr praktische elemente im lehrgang fänd ich auch gut, aber ne praxisprüfubg wär übertrieben bzw. mündliche prüfung? ich hatte nur ne schriftliche

http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/tag/angelschein/
^^^^^^
Schon jemand davon gehört? Is da was dran?


----------



## kleinerWelli (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Felix752698 schrieb:


> mehr praktische elemente im lehrgang fänd ich auch gut, aber ne praxisprüfubg wär übertrieben bzw. mündliche prüfung? ich hatte nur ne schriftliche
> 
> http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/tag/angelschein/
> ^^^^^^
> Schon jemand davon gehört? Is da was dran?




schau mal aufs DATUM#q#q#q !!! vllt. geht dir ein licht auf !

grins...


----------



## Felix752698 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



kleinerWelli schrieb:


> schau mal aufs DATUM#q#q#q !!! vllt. geht dir ein licht auf !
> 
> grins...



??? Januar nächstes Jahr ????
erstellt im April dieses Jahr ???? ..... Nein, mir geht kein Licht auf ... ich hoffe auf Erleuchtung von dier


----------



## Carp-MV (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Er meint das Datum wann der Text verfasst wurde und das war wie man sieht ein Aprilscherz.....;-)


----------



## Felix752698 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ok, danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hier gehts nicht um Hobbyanglerindustrie, die privatisiert werden soll oder auch nicht (wusste gar, dass die staatlich ist, nun gut..) Geld oder igrendwas, sondern um den praktisch erlebten Unsinn der Prüfung.

Hab daher den OT -Kram gelöscht und werde bei Wiederholung Verwarnungen erteilen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also für S-H wird es wohl keine Änderung geben, denn wenn ich mir die Aussage des GF des LSFV SH zum Thema "15 PS führerscheinfrei" durchlese, kann man diese ja so oder zumindest auch so ähnlich für dieses Thema interpretieren...

Das Zitat ist die Antwort auf die Frage "welche Einnahmequellen wegfallen würde". Manchmal sagt man zu einem Thema gar nichts und bekommt die Antwort ohne zu fragen...:m

_Zitat RV: Die Prüfungsgebühr. Aber diejenigen, die über die Befreiung von der Prüfungspflicht entschieden haben, sind eben nicht die gleichen, die sonst die Gebühren erhalten haben. Ein Verzicht fällt leichter, wenn man nicht selbst verzichten muß... Und diejenigen, die nun verzichten müssen, haben sich schon dagegen gewehrt, allerdings klar vorrangig mit dem Argument der Gefahr durch unsachgemäßen Umgang mit 15-PS-Motoren._


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Gut erkannt........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut erkannt........


 
Ich finde eher von offizieller Seite bestätigt... |supergri|supergri


----------



## Knispel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Klasse, ich darf wohl nächstes Jahr noch eine Prüfung ablegen. 
Was ist los :
Ich angle seit über 50 Jahren und ich habe einen Bremer Fischereischein, damals ohne Prüfung auf Grund der alten Übergangsregelung. Jetzt habe ich mich hier ( Niedersachsen ) bei einem Verein wegen Mitgliedschaft erkundigt. Fischereischein brauchen sie nicht, Prüfungszeugnis muß vorliegen. Hab ich nicht, bin aber ausgebildeter Gewässerwart, diese Prüfungsbescheinigung ist da. Egal, zählt bei denen nicht, Mitgliedschaft können nur Sportsfreunde mit SF-Prüfung werden - war ein Beschluss und ICH HABE HALT KEINE SPORTFISCHERPRÜFUNG ! Nächstes Frühjahr läuft ein Lehrgang, dort könnte ich denn teilnehmen, Prüfung machen und denn sofort bei denen Angeln.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Klasse, ich darf wohl nächstes Jahr noch eine Prüfung ablegen.
> Was ist los :
> Ich angle seit über 50 Jahren und ich habe einen Bremer Fischereischein, damals ohne Prüfung auf Grund der alten Übergangsregelung. Jetzt habe ich mich hier ( Niedersachsen ) bei einem Verein wegen Mitgliedschaft erkundigt. Fischereischein brauchen sie nicht, Prüfungszeugnis muß vorliegen. Hab ich nicht, bin aber ausgebildeter Gewässerwart, diese Prüfungsbescheinigung ist da. Egal, zählt bei denen nicht, Mitgliedschaft können nur Sportsfreunde mit SF-Prüfung werden - war ein Beschluss und ICH HABE HALT KEINE SPORTFISCHERPRÜFUNG ! Nächstes Frühjahr läuft ein Lehrgang, dort könnte ich denn teilnehmen, Prüfung machen und denn sofort bei denen Angeln.



Oft ist dies über die Satzung des Vereins leider so geregelt.
Was sagen die Landesgesetze dazu? Wird Dein Schein anerkannt?
Falls ja, ist dies ein Problem der Vereine bzw. des Vereins.


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Oft ist dies über die Satzung des Vereins leider so geregelt.
> Was sagen die Landesgesetze dazu? Wird Dein Schein anerkannt?
> Falls ja, ist dies ein Problem der Vereine bzw. des Vereins.



in nds brauchst du vom gesetz her weder ne prüfung noch nen schein.
der perso reicht.
aber und jetzt kommt es, die vereine/verband/pächter machen eben minimum die prüfung zur vorraussetzung um erlaubnisscheine zu erlangen bzw mitglied zu werden.

antonio


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Aber Du hast ja einen Bremer Schein, der wird in NDS anerkannt. Leider kannst Du damit wahrscheinlich nirgendwo Mitglied in einem Angelverein werden. Ist meinem Vater damals in NRW so ergangen, wollte in einen Verein und musste dafür die Prüfung nachholen. #q


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Aber Du hast ja einen Bremer Schein, der wird in NDS anerkannt. Leider kannst Du damit wahrscheinlich nirgendwo Mitglied in einem Angelverein werden. Ist meinem Vater damals in NRW so ergangen, wollte in einen Verein und musste dafür die Prüfung nachholen. #q



womit bewiesen wäre, den vereinen gehts nur um die kohle.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> in nds brauchst du vom gesetz her weder ne prüfung noch nen schein.
> der perso reicht.
> aber und jetzt kommt es, die vereine/verband/pächter machen eben minimum die prüfung zur vorraussetzung um erlaubnisscheine zu erlangen bzw mitglied zu werden.
> 
> antonio


 
Sogar in Bayern beim Fliegenfischen in Forellenbächen hatte ich nie Probleme, der Bremer Schein ( kein Stockangelschein ) und die Gewässerwarteprüfung haben immer gereicht - ich wurde sogar manches mal von meinen bayrischen GWW - Kollegen auf Probleme und evt. Lösungen angesprochen. Aber du hast schon Recht Antonio - letztendlich bestimmt neben dem Gesetzgeber auch der Pächter / Verein mit welchen Voraussetzungen man fischen darf - hier eben nur mit Sportfischerprüfung - du darfst ja auch kein LKW fahren, wenn du einen PKW Führerschein der Klasse 3 ( wie der heute heißt , weiß ich nicht ) besitzt und eine Gewässerwarteprüfung besagt noch lange nicht, ob du auch die Mindestanforderungen zum Angeln besitzt |znaika:


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> womit bewiesen wäre, den vereinen gehts nur um die kohle.
> 
> antonio



Guten Tag, 
das ist falsch. Nach § 31 des Landes Fischereigesetz Landesfischereiordnung NRW muss ein Fischereischein vorliegen um die Fischerei auszuüben. (Mit wenigen Ausnahmen)

Ein Fischereischein darf nur Personen ausgehändigt werden die die Fischerprüfung abgelegt haben

Daher halten sich die Vereine an das Gesetz.


----------



## Knispel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ein Fischereischein darf nur Personen ausgehändigt werden die die Fischerprüfung abgelegt haben


 
Ist denn eine Gewässerwarteausbildung und über 30 Jährige Gewässerwartearbeit nicht mit dieser "Prüfung" im mindestens gleichzusetzen ? Mal ehrlich Jürgen, was soll ich da denn noch lernen, wie man einen Brassen vom Güster unterscheidet oder die Mindestmaße in Niedersachsen ?
Das tollst ist , ich darf als Bremer mit meinem Fischereischein nach der Übergangsregel z.B. in der Weserpacht IV ( das ist Niedersachsen ) über einen Bremer Verein angeln - als Neu - Niedersachse muss ich jetzt die Prüfung machen um hier in einen bestimmten Verein zufischen. ist ja nicht das ich das Geld nicht habe bzw. mir die Sportfischerprüfung nicht zutraue ,ich finde das nur äußerst lachhaft.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ist denn eine Gewässerwarteausbildung und über 30 Jährige Gewässerwartearbeit nicht mit dieser "Prüfung" im mindestens gleichzusetzen ? Mal ehrlich Jürgen, was soll ich da denn noch lernen, wie man einen Brassen vom Güster unterscheidet oder die Mindestmaße in Niedersachsen ?
> Das tollst ist , ich darf als Bremer mit meinem Übergangsschein z.B. in der Weserpacht IV über einen Brmer Verein angeln - als Neuniedersachse muss ich jetzt die Prüfung machen um hier in einen bestimmten Verein einzutreten.



Hallo Knispel, das mag zwar Unsinn sein in deinem speziellen Fall, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten.
Aber den Vereinen deswegen Geldmacherei zu unterstellen, finde ich dann aber auch nicht in Ordnung. Außerdem weiß ich auch nicht genau wie das LFG in Niedersachsen lautet, das aus NRW habe ich vorliegen. Darauf hatte sich aber auch Antonio bezogen mit seinem Beitrag.
Eins ist auf jeden Fall aber richtig, du brauchst keinen Lehrgang zu besuchen um die Prüfung abzulegen. Du musst dich prüfen lassen (dies gilt für NRW - zu anderen Bundesländern kann ich nichts sagen).

Edit: Ich habe das Gesetz wiedergegeben, zwar etwas verkürzt, aber dem Sinn entsprechend. Mehr nicht.


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Sogar in Bayern beim Fliegenfischen in Forellenbächen hatte ich nie Probleme, der Bremer Schein ( kein Stockangelschein ) und die Gewässerwarteprüfung haben immer gereicht - ich wurde sogar manches mal von meinen bayrischen GWW - Kollegen auf Probleme und evt. Lösungen angesprochen. Aber du hast schon Recht Antonio - letztendlich bestimmt neben dem Gesetzgeber auch der Pächter / Verein mit welchen Voraussetzungen man fischen darf - hier eben nur mit Sportfischerprüfung - du darfst ja auch kein LKW fahren, wenn du einen PKW Führerschein der Klasse 3 ( wie der heute heißt , weiß ich nicht ) besitzt und eine Gewässerwarteprüfung besagt noch lange nicht, ob du auch die Mindestanforderungen zum Angeln besitzt |znaika:



sorry knispel aber der vergleich mit dem lkw paßt ja wohl gar nicht.
vom gesetzgeber ist der fischereischein nicht notwendig.
alles nur abzocke durch die vereine/den verband mit der prüfung.

antonio


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Hallo Knispel, das mag zwar Unsinn sein in deinem speziellen Fall, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten.
> Aber den Vereinen deswegen Geldmacherei zu unterstellen, finde ich dann aber auch nicht in Ordnung. Außerdem weiß ich auch nicht genau wie das LFG in Niedersachsen lautet, das aus NRW habe ich vorliegen. Darauf hatte sich aber auch Antonio bezogen mit seinem Beitrag.
> Eins ist auf jeden Fall aber richtig, du brauchst keinen Lehrgang zu besuchen um die Prüfung abzulegen. Du musst dich prüfen lassen (dies gilt für NRW - zu anderen Bundesländern kann ich nichts sagen).
> 
> Edit: Ich habe das Gesetz wiedergegeben, zwar etwas verkürzt, aber dem Sinn entsprechend. Mehr nicht.



hab ich nicht, ich bezog mich auf das nds-gesetz.

antonio


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> das ist falsch. Nach § 31 des Landes Fischereigesetz Landesfischereiordnung NRW muss ein Fischereischein vorliegen um die Fischerei auszuüben. (Mit wenigen Ausnahmen)
> 
> Ein Fischereischein darf nur Personen ausgehändigt werden die die Fischerprüfung abgelegt haben
> ...



wir reden hier von nds.

antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Aber Du hast ja einen Bremer Schein, der wird in NDS anerkannt. Leider kannst Du damit wahrscheinlich nirgendwo Mitglied in einem Angelverein werden. Ist meinem Vater damals in NRW so ergangen, wollte in einen Verein und musste dafür die Prüfung nachholen. #q



@ Antonio auf diesen oben zitierten Beitrag hast geschrieben, das es den Vereinen nur um die Kohle geht.

Und ich habe diese Meldung mit Fakten dementiert.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Antonio 
für Niedersachsen hast du wohl recht, das will ich nicht abstreiten. 
Trotzdem finde ich deine Aussage nicht korrekt, dass die Vereine nur auf Geldmacherei aus sind. 

(1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft ( §§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> @ Antonio
> für Niedersachsen hast du wohl recht, das will ich nicht abstreiten.
> Trotzdem finde ich deine Aussage nicht korrekt, dass die Vereine nur auf Geldmacherei aus sind.
> 
> (1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft ( §§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen



sind sie doch oder warum fordern sie für ihre gewässer die prüfung, obwohl es per gesetz nicht vorgeschrieben ist?
der perso würde reichen in nds.

antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> sind sie doch oder warum fordern sie für ihre gewässer die prüfung, obwohl es per gesetz nicht vorgeschrieben ist?
> der perso würde reichen in nds.
> 
> antonio



Wie schon beschrieben kannst du die Prüfung ohne Kurs machen, da verdient ein Verein doch nichts an dem Kurs. 
Manche Vereine sind wegen Ihrer Gewässer atraktiv, daher wird mit verschiedenen Massnahmen die Mitgliederzahl begrenzt. So ein eingetragener Verein kann nicht machen was der Vorstand gern hätte. Es gibt Gesetze und auch noch die Mitglieder die Anträge an die JHV stellen. Also die bösen da oben, finde ich dann doch ein wenig zu einfach.
Diese Anträge werden durch Abstimmung in die Satzung aufgenommen.
Nun muss ich noch mal über NRW sprechen, z.B, der KFV Warendorf nimmt meines Wissens weniger als ein anständiges Buch für den Kurs. (Ich bin kein Mitglied in dem Verein - habe nur jemanden kennen gelernt der dort im Prüfungsausschuß ist.)
Natürlich muss man die 50 € Gebühr für die Prüfung zahlen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> sind sie doch oder warum fordern sie für ihre gewässer die prüfung, obwohl es per gesetz nicht vorgeschrieben ist?
> der perso würde reichen in nds.
> 
> antonio



Die Aussage, Vereine wären nur auf's Geldmachen aus, macht mich immer etwas ärgerlich. Viele Angler haben recht blauäugige Vorstellungen davon, was heute Pacht, Besatz und Unterhaltung von Gewässern kosten.

Mein Verein bewirtschaftet in Bayern 6km Fließgewässer und knapp 30ha Weiher. Wir haben um die 200 Mitglieder und guten Besatz. Um das zu unterhalten benötigen wir folgende Einnahmen/Leistungen der Mitglieder:

- 230 € Mitgliedsbeitrag pro Jahr + 150 € Aufnahmegebühr
- eine Kirchweihveranstaltung mit Verkauf von ca. 200 Karpfen
- Stand auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt
- Bewirtschaftung von ca. 15 ha Aufzuchtweiher
- Verkauf von Tageskarten
- 10 Arbeitsstunden pro Mitglied

Diese Beträge steckt sich nicht der Vorstand in die Tasche, die werden durch Ausgaben verbraucht!

Willkommen in der Realität.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Aussage, Vereine wären nur auf's Geldmachen aus, macht mich immer etwas ärgerlich. Viele Angler haben recht blauäugige Vorstellungen davon, was heute Pacht, Besatz und Unterhaltung von Gewässern kosten.
> 
> Mein Verein bewirtschaftet in Bayern 6km Fließgewässer und knapp 30ha Weiher. Wir haben um die 200 Mitglieder und guten Besatz. Um das zu unterhalten benötigen wir folgende Einnahmen/Leistungen der Mitglieder:
> 
> ...



Und dieses Geld bekommt man durch Prüfungspflicht rein?

Lächerlich!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und dieses Geld bekommt man durch Prüfungspflicht rein?
> 
> Lächerlich!



Aber sicher. Nicht durch die Prüfung, sondern durch die in Bayern bestehende Kurspflicht.

110 € Teilnahmegebühr * 120 Teilnehmer, da bleibt selbst abzüglich Raummiete einiges hängen.

Mein Verein führt keine Kurse durch, bewirtschaftet dafür Zuchtweiher. Andere Vereine finanzieren sich teilweise über Kurse. Am Ende egal, irgendwie muss Kohle rangeschafft werden.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aber sicher. Nicht durch die Prüfung, sondern durch die in Bayern bestehende Kurspflicht.
> 
> 110 € Teilnahmegebühr * 120 Teilnehmer, da bleibt selbst abzüglich Raummiete einiges hängen.
> 
> Mein Verein führt keine Kurse durch, bewirtschaftet dafür Zuchtweiher. Andere Vereine finanzieren sich teilweise über Kurse. Am Ende egal, irgendwie muss Kohle rangeschafft werden.




Also müssen andere euer Hobby, eure Gewässer bezahlen? 

Bei dieser ganzen Sache frage ich mich aber immer, sind die Prüfer oder Dozenten eigentlich auf ihre Eignung zur Durchführung eines Kurses oder der Prüfung getestet worden?

Oder darf hier Hans und Kunz sich als Lehrer und Prüfer  aufspielen?  

*Ich kenn die Antwort, ich finds lächerlich*
*Auch finde ich es unverschämt andere für "mein" Hobby "meine Gewässer etc. zahlen zu lassen"*

Eine sichere und beständigere Einnahmequelle ist es die Beiträge zu erhöhen.
Desweiteren sollte man nicht jede Pachterhöhung mitmachen, aber da zieht dann wieder der Gewässerneid und es findet sich immer ein dummer die dies bezahlt.
Sparen lautet die Devise.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Aussage, Vereine wären nur auf's Geldmachen aus, macht mich immer etwas ärgerlich. Viele Angler haben recht blauäugige Vorstellungen davon, was heute Pacht, Besatz und Unterhaltung von Gewässern kosten.
> 
> Mein Verein bewirtschaftet in Bayern 6km Fließgewässer und knapp 30ha Weiher. Wir haben um die 200 Mitglieder und guten Besatz. Um das zu unterhalten benötigen wir folgende Einnahmen/Leistungen der Mitglieder:
> 
> ...



Wow 230 € Mitgliedsbeitrag, könnten wir hier nicht durchsetzen, wir haben 80 und keine Aufnahmegebühr, keine Arbeitsstunden. 
Von eigener Aufzucht ganz zu schweigen.
Natürlich ist es aber dann auch so, dass der Vorstand aufgefordert wird dies und das zu erledigen. 
Wenn ich dann solche Sprüche höre der Verein steckt sich die Taschen voll, kriege ich ein wenig die Kriese.
Nehmen wir mal an ein Vereinsmitglied sagt, ok ich mache einen Vorbereitungskurs für Fischereischeinanwärter. Dann muss dieser auf jeden Fall einer sein, der sich sowieso mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Sprich ein Gewässerwart (in NRW) oder ein ähnlich qualifizierter. Dazu muss ein Vortrag erstellt werden und an den Tagen gehalten werden.
Es muss ein Raum gestellt werden.
Das alles soll der Verein für nichts machen, Entschuldigung das ist wirklich viel verlangt.

Ich habe im letzten Geschäftsjahr den Schrift und Geschäftsführer gegeben, zusätzlich 70 Std. Gewässerarbeit geleistet, und seit der Erkrankung des Obergewässerwartes seine  Aufgaben mit erledigt.

Das ist alles für die Befreiung vom Mitgliedsbeitrag gemacht worden. Wir haben Gewässerwarte die weit über 100 Std. geleistet haben. 
Wenn da einer von Taschen voll stecken spricht, hat noch nicht gesehen was Gewässer und ein Verein für Arbeit macht, damit unsere Mitglieder schön angeln können.

Nicht falsch verstehen wir machen das gern, an manchen Tagen evtl. auch nicht so gern, aber wir stecken uns nicht die Taschen voll und der Verein macht kein Gewinn. (Gewinn machen ist einem e.V. auch nicht erlaubt)


----------



## Knispel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Gibt es denn für die Ausbilder bei euch keine Aufwandsentschädigung ? In Bremen bekommen die eine - darum besteht an Ausbildern auch kein Mangel zumindest zu meiner Zeit dort, ihren Vorstand bekommt der LFV aber nicht voll.
Als Gewässerwart musste ich in Bremen auch nur meinen Vereinsbeitrag bezahlen - alle Geässer bekam ich kostenlos, aber was soll das -man kann z.Z. immer nur eins befischen und das sollte man auch kennen, deshalb hab ich den "Job" für mich nicht gemacht, sondern aus Überzeugung.


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wie schon beschrieben kannst du die Prüfung ohne Kurs machen, da verdient ein Verein doch nichts an dem Kurs.
> 
> wir reden von nds nicht von nrw.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wow 230 € Mitgliedsbeitrag, könnten wir hier nicht durchsetzen, wir haben 80 und keine Aufnahmegebühr, keine Arbeitsstunden.
> Von eigener Aufzucht ganz zu schweigen.
> Natürlich ist es aber dann auch so, dass der Vorstand aufgefordert wird dies und das zu erledigen.
> Wenn ich dann solche Sprüche höre der Verein steckt sich die Taschen voll, kriege ich ein wenig die Kriese.
> ...



Also wenn ich als Verein ein Gewässer pachte, "kann" ich die Kosten nicht auf andere abwälzen.
Da habe ich dann die Kröte alleine zu schlucken.
Desweiteren besteht in NWR keine Pflicht zu einem Vorbereitungslehrgang.
Deine Arbeitsstunden sind Deine Sache, ihr habt den see gepachtet und habt somit auch für die Pflege zu sorgen und nicht der Prüfling.

  Es ist aber ein Unding, eine Frechheit wenn jemand einen anerkannten Fischereischein besitzt aber keine Prüfung, diese dann nachzufordern.

Auch sollten evtl. mal diverse Vereine ihre Aktivitäten überprüfen.  Da wird sich so manches Einsparpotenzial finden lassen.


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Aussage, Vereine wären nur auf's Geldmachen aus, macht mich immer etwas ärgerlich. Viele Angler haben recht blauäugige Vorstellungen davon, was heute Pacht, Besatz und Unterhaltung von Gewässern kosten.
> 
> Mein Verein bewirtschaftet in Bayern 6km Fließgewässer und knapp 30ha Weiher. Wir haben um die 200 Mitglieder und guten Besatz. Um das zu unterhalten benötigen wir folgende Einnahmen/Leistungen der Mitglieder:
> 
> ...



ich hab nicht behauptet, daß die vereine nur aufs geldmachen aus sind.
ja und ich weiß auch, daß vereine geld brauchen, um ihre kosten zu decken.
es kommt aber eben immer noch drauf an, wie sie das tun.
und in nds wird eben nur geld durch die prüfung gemacht.
ne prüfung zu verlangen obwohl diese per gesetz nicht nötig ist, ist doch nur heuchlerei.
wenn sie mehr geld brauchen sollen sie ihre beiträge kartenpreise etc erhöhen oder eben andere möglichkeiten nutzen.

antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ehrlich gesagt, wir aktiven Mitglieder geben alles für den Verein um uns das d.... Gerede der normalen angelnden Mitglieder anzuhören. Aber so läuft jeder Verein, egal worum es geht ein Verein braucht Mitglieder, ohne Mitglieder kein Verein. Allerdings ohne die Leute die sich einbringen wäre unser Verein schon lange weg vom Fenster. Aber wir machen das gern!
Natürlich gibt es ein wenig Entschädigung, hier liegt aber die Betonung auf ein wenig.
Hier ist es so, dass ein Verein vorwiegend durch neue Mitglieder von einem solchen Kurs profitiert.


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wow 230 € Mitgliedsbeitrag, könnten wir hier nicht durchsetzen, wir haben 80 und keine Aufnahmegebühr, keine Arbeitsstunden.
> Von eigener Aufzucht ganz zu schweigen.
> Natürlich ist es aber dann auch so, dass der Vorstand aufgefordert wird dies und das zu erledigen.
> Wenn ich dann solche Sprüche höre der Verein steckt sich die Taschen voll, kriege ich ein wenig die Kriese.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> ich hab nicht behauptet, daß die vereine nur aufs geldmachen aus sind.
> ja und ich weiß auch, daß vereine geld brauchen, um ihre kosten zu decken.
> es kommt aber eben immer noch drauf an, wie sie das tun.
> und in nds wird eben nur geld durch die prüfung gemacht.
> ...




Mein reden.
Die Kosten Anteilig über eine aufgezwungene Prüfung oder auch Vorbereitungslehrgang herein zu holen ist eine Frechheit.

Und in welchem Umfang die Vereine Geld benötigen ist auch so eine Sache.
Muss man jedes Gewässer alleine bewirtschaften? etc.
Der DAV zeigt es doch wie es geht.

Aber richtig, den geprüften Angler aus Bayern darf man ja nicht an die Gewässer in NRW lassen. Dat ist ja ein ganz schlimmer und macht nur ******** an meinem See.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@Antonio
wie gesagt es gibt Vereine die genug MItglieder haben und sich mit der Fischereischeinpflicht vor weiteren Zulauf schützen wollen.

Wenn das so beschlossen wurde auf der JHV und somit in der Satzung steht .....

Sonst wird es schwierig sich gegen weiteren Zulauf - durch legale Massnahmen, zu schützen.


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nabend,


> Es ist aber ein Unding, eine Frechheit wenn jemand einen anerkannten Fischereischein besitzt aber keine Prüfung, diese dann nachzufordern.


Aber sowas von zugestimmt!!

Hab gerade solch Fall in der Familie.
 Nache der Wende haben wir in MV den F-Schein automatisch bekommen. Eine Prüfung in dem Sinne wie heute gab es damals nicht. 
Ohne Prüfung - kein Nachweiß.
Mein Neffe ist einer von denen. Jetzt wohnt er in HB. Es ist ihm nicht möglich seinen F-Schein in HB "umzutauschen". Da kein Prüfungsnachweis. Der hier gültige F- Schein wird zwar zum reinen angeln anerkannt , ist aber keine Grundlage für einen 1zu1 Tausch In HB bzw NS.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Warum will man den Zulauf beschränken?
Weil das Vereinsgewässer evtl. überlaufen wäre?

Ich weiss nicht, normalerweise reguliert sich dies selbst. Kein angler hat interesse an einem Gewässer zu angeln welches einem Forellenpuff gleicht. Desweiteren kann man Anhand von Erlaubniskarten den Zustrom zum Gewässer regulieren.

Die Mitgliederzahl im Verein ist nicht das Problem.
Es ist eher ein Problem in den Köpfen der Mitglieder. Und zwar in dem man sagt:Klein aber fein.


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> @Antonio
> wie gesagt es gibt Vereine die genug MItglieder haben und sich mit der Fischereischeinpflicht vor weiteren Zulauf schützen wollen.
> 
> 
> ...




dann wollen sich *alle* vereine in nds schützen.
das glaubst du doch selber nicht.
und vor zulauf kann ich mich ganz einfach schützen.

beispiele: 1. begrenzte mitgliederzahl, kann man auch ganz     leicht begründen unsere gewässer verkraften nur die und die mitgliederzahl

2. erhöhung des beitrages oder der aufnahmegebühr, das wäre wenigstens ehrlich.

3. begrenzte zahl der erlaubnisscheine

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Aber sowas von zugestimmt!!
> 
> ...




Das hätten se mal mit den ostdeutschen Führerscheinen machen sollen.  Dann wäre nach der Wende aber die Hölle los gewesen.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> dann wollen sich *alle* vereine in nds schützen.
> das glaubst du doch selber nicht.
> und vor zulauf kann ich mich ganz einfach schützen.
> 
> ...




Oder durch herausgabe von seperaten Vereinsgewässererlaubniskarten.
Wird übrigens in NRW oft genau so gehandhabt.
Mitgliedsbeitrag 
+Verbandskarte
+Vereinsgewässer

Beides je als Option


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> ich hab nicht behauptet, daß die vereine nur aufs geldmachen aus sind.
> ja und ich weiß auch, daß vereine geld brauchen, um ihre kosten zu decken.
> es kommt aber eben immer noch drauf an, wie sie das tun.
> und in nds wird eben nur geld durch die prüfung gemacht.
> ...



Ihr seid echt lustig-unser Verein ist 1954 gegründet Teile der Gewässer wurden 1954 und 1964 ausgebuddelt (Zum großen Teil von Hand). Ja genau die Mitglieder haben mit viel Einsatz Teichanlagen erstellt, die heute wunderschöne Gewässer sind. Davon wurde viel mit Schubkarre und Schaufel gemacht.
Viele dieser Leute sind heute noch im Verein, obwohl schon sehr alt, denen soll jetzt der Vorstand erzählen wir geben unseren Verein auf und werden ein Mitglied in einem Großverein oder fusionieren. 

Dafür wird es keine Mehrheit auf der JHV geben.

Und daher ist es auch in Ordnung wenn ein Verein für die Organsiation und Durchführung eines Lehrgangs Geld einnimmt, um diese dem Vereinszweck zuführt


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> dann wollen sich *alle* vereine in nds schützen.
> das glaubst du doch selber nicht.
> und vor zulauf kann ich mich ganz einfach schützen.
> 
> ...



1. Geht so nicht wegen des Vereinsrechts

2. Wie du siehst wird das auch so gemacht in Bayern - 230 € Mitgliedsbeitrag und 150 Aufnahme - wenn wir das machen würden wären wir weg vom Fenster

3. Wer soll es kontrollieren? Ehrenamtliche?


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

irgendwie redest du hier am thema vorbei oder bist vereinsblind.
es geht nicht um deinen verein oder um nrw, sondern darum, daß in nds die vereine ne prüfung verlangen, obwohl diese gesetzlich nicht vorgeschrieben ist.
es gibt keinen vernünftigen grund dafür außer das geld.
oder nenn uns welche.

und was willst du eigentlich mit verein aufgeben oder mitglied in nem großverein werden. davon war hier nie die rede.
manchmal zweifle ich dran, ob du überhaupt verstehst worum es geht.

antonio


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Alles ne frage der Zeit!

Die letzten Jahre sind um mich rum einige Vereine massiv eingebrochen.

Gewässer und Rechte verloren...etc.

Die 5 großen Vereine die Gewässer auf*kaufen* haben dagegen ein riesen zulauf.

In paar Jahren werden mehr und mehr kleine Vereine verschwinden.

#h


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das hätten se mal mit den ostdeutschen Führerscheinen machen sollen. Dann wäre nach der Wende aber die Hölle los gewesen.


 
Da kann ich mich an Stimmen erinnern die genau das gefordert haben. Auch eine abgespeckte Variante - eine "Zwangsschulung" war im Gespräch.

Beim F-Schein gabs einige Gegnen in Wildost wo diese durchgeführt wurden. Es gab also keine gesamtgültige Vorgehensweise. Gleich nach der Wende kochten die ostdeutschen Länder in dem Punkt ihr eignes Süppchen...


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> 1. Geht so nicht wegen des Vereinsrechts
> 
> wo steht das
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Knispel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



gründler schrieb:


> In paar Jahren werden mehr und mehr kleine Vereine verschwinden.
> 
> #h


 
Ich kenne da einen Verein in Bremen. Dort ist vor geraumer Zeit der 1. Vorsitzende verstorben und keiner will, kann oder traut sich zu, den Job zumachen. Nun droht der komm. Vorstand mit Vereinsauflösung bzw. einer Zwangsfusion mit einem anderen intakten Verein.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> irgendwie redest du hier am thema vorbei oder bist vereinsblind.
> es geht nicht um deinen verein oder um nrw, sondern darum, daß in nds die vereine ne prüfung verlangen, obwohl diese gesetzlich nicht vorgeschrieben ist.
> es gibt keinen vernünftigen grund dafür außer das geld.
> oder nenn uns welche.
> ...



Sorry aber warum bist du zur Schule gegangen, obwohl (wie ich vermute ich   , du da absolut keinen Bock zu hattest? Genau damit du die Grundbegriffe lernst.
Wenn nun ein Schüler nach erfolgreichen Abschluss zum Lehrling / Studenten wird weiß er dann alles?

Ich finde eine einheitliche Prüfung für ganz Deutschland erstrebenswert, damit manche hier beschriebene Auswüchse nicht mehr vorkommen. Aber jeder zumindest ein wenig weiß was er macht. Unser schönes Hobby hat ja nun mal eine Auswirkung auf lebende Tiere. 
Allerdings habe ich letzt bei einem Lehrgang vom LFV gehört das sogar russische und polnische Prüfungen anerkannt werden. Ob das stimmt, weiß ich nicht! Deswegen bin ich ein wenig skeptisch  bei manchen Äußerungen zu dem Fischereischein aus Bayern in NRW.


----------



## kappldav123 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So, ich hab mich jetzt nicht durch die 125 Seiten dieses Themas gelesen, finde den Thread aber interessant.

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass dieser Vorbereitungskurs (in Sachsen - 30 Stunden) nicht viel praktisches vermittelt  hat. Es ging um allerhand Gesetze und theoretisches, von dem ich ehrlich gesagt das meiste schon wieder vergessen habe (ist auch schon paar Jahre her). 

Das Wissen, welches in der Prüfung abgefragt wurde, war wirklich anspruchsvoll. Ich war sehr gut vorbereitet, aber auch so hätte jeder die Prüfung geschafft, weil die Durchführungsbedingungen total lasch waren. Wir saßen alle an einem großen runden Tisch und konnten uns dort nach Belieben unterhalten, das hat den Prüfer kein bisschen gestört. Wenn einer mal ne Frage nicht wusste, hat er seinen Nachbarn gefragt. Da ist dann so weit ich weiß auch keiner durchgefallen.

Also ich betrachte den Kurs auch als sinnlos, weil man da so viele Dinge lernt, die man nicht braucht und eh wieder vergisst, und viel nützliches bezüglich Montagen etc. lernt man nicht.

Ich hatte das große Glück, dass ich als Jungangler den Vorsitzenden unseres Vereins als "Mentor" hatte und er regelmäßig mit mir angeln war und ich da sehr viel lernen konnte. Viel mehr praktisches als bei dieser komischen Kurs.

Und ich hab in der Tat auch schon Leute getroffen, die diesen Kurs absolviert hatten, aber von der Angelpraxis keinen blassen Schimmer hatten.


----------



## Knispel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich letzt bei einem Lehrgang vom LFV gehört das sogar russische und polnische Prüfungen anerkannt werden.


 
Heist es nicht sinngemäß in einigen Fischereigesetzen : Gleichwertige ausländische Prüfungen oder Qualifikationen werden anerkannt ? Du darfst ja auch als Polnischer bzw. russischer Staatsbürger hier mit dem jeweiligen Führerschein Auto fahren. Stell dir vor, du willst als Deutscher im europäischen Ausland angeln, hast eine deutsche Prüfung und must erst noch die des Gastlandes - natürlich in polnisch, russisch oder französischer Sprache ablegen. Das Geschrei hier möchte ich denn hören.
Das ist halt das "vereinigte Europa".


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Sorry aber warum bist du zur Schule gegangen, obwohl (wie ich vermute ich   , du da absolut keinen Bock zu hattest? Genau damit du die Grundbegriffe lernst.
> Wenn nun ein Schüler nach erfolgreichen Abschluss zum Lehrling / Studenten wird weiß er dann alles?
> 
> Ich finde eine einheitliche Prüfung für ganz Deutschland erstrebenswert, damit manche hier beschriebene Auswüchse nicht mehr vorkommen. Aber jeder zumindest ein wenig weiß was er macht. Unser schönes Hobby hat ja nun mal eine Auswirkung auf lebende Tiere.
> Allerdings habe ich letzt bei einem Lehrgang vom LFV gehört das sogar russische und polnische Prüfungen anerkannt werden. Ob das stimmt, weiß ich nicht! Deswegen bin ich ein wenig skeptisch  bei manchen Äußerungen zu dem Fischereischein aus Bayern in NRW.



vermuten kannst du viel.
nur zum eigentlichen thema kommt bei dir eben nichts.
jetzt schweifst du schon zu polnischen scheinen etc ab.
beantworte doch einmal ganz konkret die gestellten fragen.

warum in nds ne prüfung obwohl keine gesetzliche pflicht besteht?
bitte einen vernünftigen grund.

wo steht im vereinsrecht, daß ein verein seine mitgliederzahl nicht begrenzen darf?

und laß bitte deine halbwahrheiten bezüglich gewinne etc, gehört hier auch nicht her.

antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> In Bayern ist der Besuch eines Vorbereitungskurses Voraussetzung für die Zulassung zur Prüfung.
> Den Vorbereitungskurs sollte auf jeden Fall jemand halten, der auch die Fähigkeit hat zu lehren. Mit den Inhalten muss man sich dann eben befassen. An sich wäre ein verpflichtender Lehrplan angebracht. Die Erstellung des Lehrplans und die Ausbildung der Kursleiter wäre eine klassische Aufgabe für die Verbande. Ich kenne nur wenige Gewässerwarte, die die Fähigkeit zum Vortrag mitbringen - von der zusätzlichen Arbeitsbelastung ganz zu schweigen.
> Es wäre in der Tat unverschämt zu verlangen, dass die Kurse kostenlos sein sollen. Es sollte allerdings auch erlaubt sein die Prüfung zum Fischereischein oder den verpflichtenden Besuch eines Vorbereitungskurses in Frage zu stellen. Das gilt besonders wenn die Ergebnisse fragwürdig sind und in der Praxis regelmäßig mangelhafte Befähigung trotz Kurs und Prüfung festgestellt wird.
> Wenn dann von einem Verein auch noch geäußert wird, dass man am Status Quo festhalten will, weil sonst Einnahmen wegfallen, ist klar, dass hier primär um Profit geht. Das darf aber nicht Motiv für eine Maßnahme wie die Prüfung für den Fischereischein sein. Es ist auch kein legitimes Motiv für die Befürwortung solcher Maßnahmen.
> ...



Ok es muss der Lehrplan eingehalten werden, das ist richtig. Aber ein Lehrplan sagt nur was gelehrt werden soll, beinhaltet nicht einen kompletten Vortrag. Somit ist es so das ein Dozent seinen Lehrgang selbst erstellt. Dozent kann nur jemand mit ausreichender Fachkenntnis sein, daher mein Beispiel ausgebildeter Gewässerwart.

Ein Verein darf unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen und Erklärungen Rücklagen bilden. Dies bedeutet aber wieder einen Aufwand für die Ehrenamtlichen. Gewinne zu erziehlen ist so nicht erlaubt. Ein e.V. ist gemeinützig, also Gelder müssen verbraten werden.


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ok es muss der Lehrplan eingehalten werden, das ist richtig. Aber ein Lehrplan sagt nur was gelehrt werden soll, beinhaltet nicht einen kompletten Vortrag. Somit ist es so das ein Dozent seinen Lehrgang selbst erstellt. Dozent kann nur jemand mit ausreichender Fachkenntnis sein, daher mein Beispiel ausgebildeter Gewässerwart.
> 
> Ein Verein darf unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen und Erklärungen Rücklagen bilden. Dies bedeutet aber wieder einen Aufwand für die Ehrenamtlichen. Gewinne zu erziehlen ist so nicht erlaubt. Ein e.V. ist gemeinützig, also Gelder müssen verbraten werden.



wieder so ne halbwahrheit e.v. und gemeinnützig sind zwei paar schuhe.
was bedeuten rücklagen für einen aufwand für die ehrenamtlichen?

antonio


----------



## Knispel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich dachte immer, dass zweckgebundene Rücklagen für eine Zeit lang statthaft sind, z.B. für zutätigende Anschaffungen, welche das Vereinsvermögen nicht gleich hergibt - also angespart werden muss.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> vermuten kannst du viel.
> nur zum eigentlichen thema kommt bei dir eben nichts.
> jetzt schweifst du schon zu polnischen scheinen etc ab.
> beantworte doch einmal ganz konkret die gestellten fragen.
> ...



Das steht beides im Vereinsrecht
Nichts Halbwahrheiten! 
Wir gehören nicht zu den Vereinen die Mitglieder mit irgendwelchen Mist von dem Beitritt abhalten, wir halten uns hier (in NRW) an die geltenden Gesetze 

Aber egal, die Vereine sind böse nur eine Forellenrauziehanlage ist demokratisch. (Obwohl die streng genommen auch gegen NRW Recht verstoßen wenn da ohne Fischereischein geangelt wird)


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ knispel

so isses.

antonio


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Das steht beides im Vereinsrecht
> Nichts Halbwahrheiten!
> Wir gehören nicht zu den Vereinen die Mitglieder mit irgendwelchen Mist von dem Beitritt abhalten, wir halten uns hier (in NRW) an die geltenden Gesetze
> 
> Aber egal, die Vereine sind böse nur eine Forellenrauziehanlage ist demokratisch. (Obwohl die streng genommen auch gegen NRW Recht verstoßen wenn da ohne Fischereischein geangelt wird)



bitte wo steht das.
du stellst hier immer nur behauptungen auf.

antonio


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich denke doch, dass zweckgebundene Rücklagen für eine Zeit statthaft sind, z.B. für zutätigende Anschaffungen, welche das Vereinsvermögen nicht gleich hergibt also angespart werden muss.



Ja Knispel, genau so ist es richtig.
Aber du musst es halt wieder Begründen und meistens auch noch auch hin
Wir haben eine um evtl. Notmaßnahmen durchzuführen, aber das Geld ist mittlerweile fast weg für die  Gewässerpflege.
Das heißt wir haben in den den letzten Jahren das Geld durchgeblasen was in über 50 Jahren angespart wurde.
Aber alles dafür das man gut angeln kann. 

Soviel dazu der Verein macht sich die Taschen voll, der Verein tut alles für seine Mitglieder. Auch die Jugendlichen gehören dazu die bei uns den Vorbereitungskurs machen und dann evtl. irgendwo anders im späteren Leben angeln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Das steht beides im Vereinsrecht
> Nichts Halbwahrheiten!
> Wir gehören nicht zu den Vereinen die Mitglieder mit irgendwelchen Mist von dem Beitritt abhalten, wir halten uns hier (in NRW) an die geltenden Gesetze



Jetzt erzählst Du Schmarren. Ich war 10 Jahre im Vorstand eines großen bayerischen Vereins (hat nix mit Angeln zu tun). Da kann ich aufnehmen, wen und so lange ich will, wolange das in den Statuten so drinsteht und keine widerrechtliche Diskriminierung von Bevölkerungsgruppen darstellt.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> bitte wo steht das.
> du stellst hier immer nur behauptungen auf.
> 
> antonio



Entschuldige ich habe zwar so einige Gesetzbücher rumliegen, aber das Vereinsrecht fehlt mir.
§ kann ich dir nicht nennen, es verhält sich so wie Knispel beschrieben. 

Ist aber auch egal, du scheinst ein Problem mit Leuten zu haben die Dir widersprechen. Daher möchte ich Dich nicht weiter belästigen.
#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Jetzt erzählst Du Schmarren. Ich war 10 Jahre im Vorstand eines großen bayerischen Vereins (hat nix mit Angeln zu tun). Da kann ich aufnehmen, wen und so lange ich will, wolange das in den Statuten so drinsteht und keine widerrechtliche Diskriminierung von Bevölkerungsgruppen darstellt.



Ja da fängt dann das Problem genau an, bei der Diskriminierung. Wenn einer dann sagt die nehmen mich nicht auf weil ich ...... bin und der klagt. 
Dann hat der Verein wieder ein Problem.


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Entschuldige ich habe zwar so einige Gesetzbücher rumliegen, aber das Vereinsrecht fehlt mir.
> § kann ich dir nicht nennen, es verhält sich so wie Knispel beschrieben.
> 
> Ist aber auch egal, du scheinst ein Problem mit Leuten zu haben die Dir widersprechen. Daher möchte ich Dich nicht weiter belästigen.
> #h



aja du kannst nicht nennen wo das steht aber weißt es.
sorry das ist mir zu plump.
wenn du schon sagtst das ist so, dann bitte mit fakten.
genau mit deinen halbwahrheiten bezüglich gewinne rücklagen etc.
ebenso dein durcheinander gewürfel von gemeinnützigkeit und e.v. usw.
und dann immer am thema vorbei.
beantworte einfach die oben gestellten fragen und lenk nicht mit immer wieder anderen dingen ab.
die hier besonders:

warum verlangen die vereine*(alle)* in nds die prüfung obwohl per gesetz nicht vorgeschrieben?

antonio


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ja da fängt dann das Problem genau an, bei der Diskriminierung. Wenn einer dann sagt die nehmen mich nicht auf weil ich ...... bin und der klagt.
> Dann hat der Verein wieder ein Problem.



blödsinn.
wenn eine begrenzung auf x personen besteht und die x+eine person  kommt kann er nicht aufgenommen werden, das hat nichts mit diskriminierung zu tun.

antonio


----------



## daci7 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> [...]
> Den Vorbereitungskurs sollte auf jeden Fall jemand halten, der auch die Fähigkeit hat zu lehren. Mit den Inhalten muss man sich dann eben befassen. An sich wäre ein verpflichtender Lehrplan angebracht.[...]



Ganz genau!
Am besten eine Prüfung für die Prüfer, damit niemand ungeprüft andere Leute prüft! Aber wer prüft dann die Leute die unsere Prüfer prüfen?
:l


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ganz genau!
> Am besten eine Prüfung für die Prüfer, damit niemand ungeprüft andere Leute prüft! Aber wer prüft dann die Leute die unsere Prüfer prüfen?
> :l



Für NRW gilt folgendes (sind nur Fakten - kann da nichts für) wer beide Lehrgänge zum Gewässerwart absolviert ist auch als Prüfer zugelassen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ganz genau!
> Am besten eine Prüfung für die Prüfer, damit niemand ungeprüft andere Leute prüft!



Ja Du denkst doch nicht, dass da in Bayern jeder ran darf. 
Guckst Du hier:
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/ausbildung/10992/linkurl_0_91.pdf

Fortbildungslehrgang für Schulungskräfte in Vorbereitungslehrgängen für die Staatliche Fischerprüfung (mit schriftlichen Eignungstests und Lehrprobe)

Zitat:
"Mit erfolgreich abgelegtem fachtheoretischem und unterrichtspraktischem Eignungstest wird eine staatliche Qualifikation als Schulungskraft in Lehrgängen zur Vorbereitung für die Staatliche Fischerprüfung erworben."

Prüfer werden geprüft, Vorbereitungskurse gemacht, Prüfungen geschrieben .... damit Leute Fische fangen dürfen |bigeyes


----------



## Wegberger (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,

im Amigo-Bundesland ist nix unmöglich!


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

[OT an]
Wart ihr schon mal im Zoo?
Was steht da am Trollkäfig???
[OT aus]

Und nur zur Erinnerung, weil ich gerade keinen Bock hab, den ganzen OffTopic-Mist zu irgend'nem Verein im nördlichen Münsterland restlos zu löschen:

*Hier geht es um den "Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung"* und nicht um in Ehren ergraute, wahrscheinlich nette alte Herren, die in ihrer Jugend mal 'ne Kiesgruppe ausgeschippt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

He, nicht persönlich werden!!

Und lasst den Jürgen in Ruhe, der kann ja nix dafür.....


----------



## Jose (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> [OT an]
> Wart ihr schon mal im Zoo?
> Was steht da am Trollkäfig???
> [OT aus]


"schlag mich, quäl mich, füttere mich?????"


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Was hier zum Teil wieder für ein Humbug verbreitet wird, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.

Knispels Problem ist genau so eine unverschämte Sauerei wie das ganze Getue mit der Prüfung.

Es ist und bleibt reine Abzocke, sonst nix.

In Vereien wird verdammt viel Arbeit geleistet, das steht außer Frage. Aber finanzieren sollen die sich bitte durch die Mitgliedsbeiträge und ggfs. den Verkauf von Gastkarten.
Die Kohle eines angehenden Anglers, der vielleicht nie im Leben an einem Vereinsgewässer angeln wird, steht einem Verein definitiv nicht zu.

Auch ist es, grade in NRW, völliger Blödsinn zu behaupten, man müsse sich durch die Prüfung vor einem Ansturm der Mitglieder schützen. 
Grade in NRW bekommt man als Fischereirechtinhaber die Anzahl der Erlaubniskarten vorgeschrieben. Ein Verein darf also gar nicht mehr Mitglieder aufnehmen, als er gem. Kontingentierung Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben darf.

Ebenso Unsinn ist, dass man als Lehrgangsleiter irgendeinen Befähigugsnachweis braucht. In NRW kann jeder Hinz und Kunz einen Vorbereitungslehrgang durchführen. Das ändert sich aber dem Vernehmen nach bald, weil auch hier von Vereinen und Verbänden per Gesetzeshilfe die Kohle abgegriffen wird.

Kostenlose Vorbereitungskurse, wie sie z.B. von manchen kleinen Gerätehändlern als Service und Kundenbindungsmaßnahme angeboten werden, sind dann Geschichte. 

Abschließend sei gesagt, dass die Arbeit von Vereinen und deren Mitgliedern hoch anzusehen sind. Das hat aber nix mit einer fadenscheinigen, nutzlosen und unsinnigen Prüfung zu tun.

Und so manch einer sollte sich erst mal kundig machen, bevor er hier geistiges erbrechen zelebriert.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Jose, das war in 'nem anderen Etablissement :m


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ja Du denkst doch nicht, dass da in Bayern jeder ran darf.
> Guckst Du hier:
> http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/ausbildung/10992/linkurl_0_91.pdf
> 
> ...




Um in Bayern als "Schulungskraft" tätig zu sein braucht man lediglich einen gültigen Fischereischein (dieser muss nicht einmal aus Bayern sein!).


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Sorry aber warum bist du zur Schule gegangen, obwohl (wie ich vermute ich   , du da absolut keinen Bock zu hattest? Genau damit du die Grundbegriffe lernst.
> Wenn nun ein Schüler nach erfolgreichen Abschluss zum Lehrling / Studenten wird weiß er dann alles?
> 
> Ich finde eine einheitliche Prüfung für ganz Deutschland erstrebenswert, damit manche hier beschriebene Auswüchse nicht mehr vorkommen. Aber jeder zumindest ein wenig weiß was er macht. Unser schönes Hobby hat ja nun mal eine Auswirkung auf lebende Tiere.
> Allerdings habe ich letzt bei einem Lehrgang vom LFV gehört das sogar russische und polnische Prüfungen anerkannt werden. Ob das stimmt, weiß ich nicht! Deswegen bin ich ein wenig skeptisch  bei manchen Äußerungen zu dem Fischereischein aus Bayern in NRW.



In Polen gibt es keine Prüfung der Angler.
Zur Post gehen und Karte kaufen, fertig.

(Meines Wissens)


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ganz genau!
> Am besten eine Prüfung für die Prüfer, damit niemand ungeprüft andere Leute prüft! Aber wer prüft dann die Leute die unsere Prüfer prüfen?
> :l




Hatte ich bereits gefragt.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was hier zum Teil wieder für ein Humbug verbreitet wird, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
> 
> Knispels Problem ist genau so eine unverschämte Sauerei wie das ganze Getue mit der Prüfung.
> 
> ...



#6

Du kannst den Zutritt zum Gewässer aber seperat Regulieren. 
Somit kann aufgenommen werden was will.


----------



## Jose (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Du kannst den Zutritt zum Gewässer aber seperat Regulieren.
> Somit kann aufgenommen werden was will.



Somit kann aufgenommen werden *WER* will.

mit "*was* will" öffnest du doch alle schleusen...
(beispiele aus der praxis erspare ich dem AB... :m)


----------



## Sharpo (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> Somit kann aufgenommen werden *WER* will.
> 
> mit "*was* will" öffnest du doch alle schleusen...
> (beispiele aus der praxis erspare ich dem AB... :m)



Du hast natürlich recht.


----------



## Dunraven (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> sind sie doch oder warum fordern sie für ihre gewässer die prüfung, obwohl es per gesetz nicht vorgeschrieben ist?
> der perso würde reichen in nds.
> 
> antonio



Hm weil es ihre Entscheidung ist wen sie als Mitglied haben wollen?
Und wenn sie nicht wollen das ihre Mitglieder eine gewisse Mindestanforderung erfüllen, dann ist es eben so. Entweder das wird akzeptiert, oder derjenige muss sich einen anderen Verein suchen der sowas nicht fordert. 

Abgesehen davon ist die Prüfung, zumindest in Niedersachsen, gesetzlich doch gewissermaßen vorgeschrieben. 



> Niedersächsisches Fischereigesetz
> (Nds. FischG)
> Vom 1. Februar 1978
> 
> ...


http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/?quelle=jlink&query=FischG+ND+%C2%A7+54&psml=bsvorisprod.psml&max=true

Wenn der Verein also sagt wir verzichten darauf die Fischerprüfung ablegen zu lassen, dann entfällt eine Bedingung zur Anerkennung als Vereinigung von Sportfischern. Das ist wohl der Grund warum die meisten das dementsprechend in der Satzung auch drin haben.

Hier will jemand Mitglied werden der leider keine Prüfung bei einem anerkannten Landesfischereiverband abgelegt hat. Hier muss also geschaut werden ob es Ausnahmeregelungen gibt die bei ihm greifen (gibt auch in Nds. welche), oder ob er halt auch durch diese gesetzliche Regelung eine Prüfung ablegen muss.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Klasse, ich darf wohl nächstes Jahr noch eine Prüfung ablegen.
> Was ist los :
> Ich angle seit über 50 Jahren und ich habe einen Bremer Fischereischein, damals ohne Prüfung auf Grund der alten Übergangsregelung. Jetzt habe ich mich hier ( Niedersachsen ) bei einem Verein wegen Mitgliedschaft erkundigt. Fischereischein brauchen sie nicht, Prüfungszeugnis muß vorliegen. Hab ich nicht, bin aber ausgebildeter Gewässerwart, diese Prüfungsbescheinigung ist da. Egal, zählt bei denen nicht, Mitgliedschaft können nur Sportsfreunde mit SF-Prüfung werden - war ein Beschluss und ICH HABE HALT KEINE SPORTFISCHERPRÜFUNG ! Nächstes Frühjahr läuft ein Lehrgang, dort könnte ich denn teilnehmen, Prüfung machen und denn sofort bei denen Angeln.



Das wirkt angesichts Deiner unstreitigen und nachweisbaren anglerischen Qualifikation zwar ulkig - aber - Vereine sind *privatrechtlich *organisiert und geben sich ihre Regeln selber über ihre eigene Satzung.

Wenn die Mehrheit der Mitglieder eben nur mit geprüften Kollegen zusammen angeln möchte, dann ist das halt´ so, wenn sie es in ihrer Satzung mehrheitlich so bestimmen.

Also - willst Du in den Verein, dann geschieht das nach deren Regeln - einfache Sache!

Es gibt ja für "normale" Vereine keinen Aufnahmezwang - generell gibt es im Privatrecht nur wenige, die einen gewissen Kontrahierungszwang haben - so z.B. Unternehmen, im Bereich der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge - aber ein normaler zivilrechtlich organisierter Verein kann und darf sich - rechtlich abgesichert - durchaus aussuchen, WEN er unter WELCHEN VORAUSSETZUNGEN aufnimmt - oder eben nicht!

Ernie


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das wirkt angesichts Deiner unstreitigen und nachweisbaren anglerischen Qualifikation zwar ulkig - aber - Vereine sind *privatrechtlich *organisiert und geben sich ihre Regeln selber über ihre eigene Satzung.


 
Der Zirkus geht zumindest in Bayern sogar weit über das privatrechtliche Maß hinaus.

Wer in der Stadt Erlangen nach bestandener Prüfung einen Fischereischein ausgestellt haben möchte, benötigt ein polizeilicher Führungszeugnis. 

In der daneben gelegenen Stadt Herzogenaurach benötigt man das nicht. O-Ton der Verwaltungsangestellten dort: "Wir kennen hier schon unsere Pappenheimer."


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> wir reden hier von nds.
> 
> antonio


 
Antonio, es stimmt zwar das die Prüfung und der Fischereischein in nds. nicht vorgeschrieben sind.

Aber zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins braucht man Ihn dann doch, denn der ist für das Fischen in den anderen Bundesländern und dort ist die Prüfung eben oft vorgeschrieben.

@Knispel
Du bist halt ein seltener Fall.
Ich denke Du machst die Prüfung in 10 min.
Sollte nicht mehr als 30 € kosten.
Da lohnt sich die ganze Aufregung nicht.|supergri
Beim TÜV regt sich ja auch keiner auf, auch wenn er selbst KFZ Meister ist.

Da gegen sehe ich die nette Fischereisteuer (Fischereischein) schon eher als Abzocke.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Zirkus geht zumindest in Bayern sogar weit über das privatrechtliche Maß hinaus.
> 
> Wer in der Stadt Erlangen nach bestandener Prüfung einen Fischereischein ausgestellt haben möchte, benötigt ein polizeilicher Führungszeugnis.
> 
> In der daneben gelegenen Stadt Herzogenaurach benötigt man das nicht. O-Ton der Verwaltungsangestellten dort: "Wir kennen hier schon unsere Pappenheimer."



Hat mit dem Fall wenig zu tun - die Aufnahme in einen Verein mit dieser Bedingung ist eine *REIN PRIVATRECHTLICHE* Angelegenheit!

Die Erteilung eines Fischereischeins ist hingegen eine *ÖFFENTLICH-RECHTLICHE *Angelegenheit!

Das sollte und muss man scharf trennen - hier ging es *NUR* um eine satzungsmäßige "Aufnahmebedingung" eines (privatrechtlichen!) Vereins, wenn ich den Sachverhalt richtig erfasst habe!


Naja - das Behörden-Beispiel von Dir macht rechtlich zumindest trotzdem Sinn, weil man sonst *nicht* überprüfen kann, ob jemand der Fischereischein z.B. wegen eines Verstosses gegen das Tierschutzgesetz anderswo mal entzogen wurde & ggf. eine temporäre Sperre zur Erteilung eines neuen Scheins angeordnet wurde!

Ob die Behörde ein Führungszeugnis verlangt - oder nicht, dass wird in ihrem pflichtgemässen ERMESSEN liegen - darüber entscheidet dann jede Behörde autonom, wenn kein anderslautender landesweiter Erlass / Verfügung etc. vorliegt, der ihr Ermessen begrenzt.

Strenggenommen können Behörden solche Dinge *NUR* so (-> Führungszeugnis!) in Erfahrung bringen & sicherstellen - da es darüber *keine andere* vernetzte Datenbank (bundesweit!) gibt, als unser Bundeszentralregister!

Ist also eigentlich nur sehr genau & anders könnte man *nicht* verhindern, dass rechtskräftig vorbestrafte Tierquäler einen F-Schein bekommen!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - das Behörden-Beispiel von Dir macht rechtlich zumindest trotzdem Sinn, weil man sonst *nicht* überprüfen kann, ob jemand der Fischereischein z.B. wegen eines Verstosses gegen das Tierschutzgesetz anderswo mal entzogen wurde & ggf. eine temporäre Sperre zur Erteilung eines neuen Scheins angeordnet wurde!
> 
> Ob die Behörde ein Führungszeugnis verlangt - oder nicht, dass wird in ihrem pflichtgemässen ERMESSEN liegen - darüber entscheidet dann jede Behörde autonom, wenn kein anderslautender landesweiter Erlass / Verfügung etc. vorliegt, der ihr Ermessen begrenzt.
> 
> ...




Mal abgesehen davon, dass rechtskräftig verurteilte Tierschützer sich jederzeit Hunde, Katzen, Pferde oder sonstige Warmblüter kaufen können, wieder ein Beispiel dafür, dass die Sportfischerprüfung Humbug ist.

Die Prüfung spielt hierbei nicht die geringste Rolle, denn den Fschereischein konnte die Behörde auch schon früher, vor der Einführung der Prüfung, aus eben diesen Gründen verweigern. 

Es reicht also allemale aus, wenn man den Fischereischein, ohne Prüfung, käuflich erwerben muss. So wie all die Jahrzehnte davor eben. 

Fazit: Es gibt nach wie vor kein Argument für die Sportfischerprüfung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und damit beenden wir wieder das persönliche OT- Geblubber..
Entsprechend gelöscht..


----------



## isfischer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

grinse mir einen ab hier,
ich lebe im ausland, und habe durch meinen job als angelguide viel umgang mit  gaesten aus verschiedenen landern, meistens mit englaendern, wenn ich denen erzaehle das man in deutschland einen angelschein brauch um zu angeln, sehe ich meistens nur allgemeines kopfschuetteln, auch auf island wo ich lebe, gibt es keinen angelschein, WIESO braucht man nen schein in Deutschland?! ist es nur geldmache?, den ich finde, das gerade manche leute die einen schein haben, sich besser fuehlen als die, die keinen schein haben, wobei man wieder in Kategorien denkt, es muss doch moeglich sein, das es ohne geht und somit alle angler gleich sind. wie gesagt in anderen laendern geht es ja auch ohne und es funzt super.


----------



## Fr33 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Servus,

bin mir sicher, dass es schonmal irgendwo genannt wurde - aber ich denke Länder wie Deutschland kann man Angeltechnisch nicht mt Schweden (Gewässervielfalt), UK (geförderte Gewässervielfalt + Einstellung zum Angeln), Island (rund herum von Meer umgeben und mit wenig Einwohnern) vergleichen.

Werfe ich einen Blick auf die Karte und betrachte die Einwohnerzahl in Deutschland siehts schon anders aus, als in anderen Ländern um uns herum. So hart es klingt - und ich selbst kein Fan davon - aber die Angelscheine und Prüfungen sind reine Zugangsbeschränkungen.....


----------



## antonio (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin mir sicher, dass es schonmal irgendwo genannt wurde - aber ich denke Länder wie Deutschland kann man Angeltechnisch nicht mt Schweden (Gewässervielfalt), UK (geförderte Gewässervielfalt + Einstellung zum Angeln), Island (rund herum von Meer umgeben und mit wenig Einwohnern) vergleichen.
> 
> Werfe ich einen Blick auf die Karte und betrachte die Einwohnerzahl in Deutschland siehts schon anders aus, als in anderen Ländern um uns herum. So hart es klingt - und ich selbst kein Fan davon - aber die Angelscheine und Prüfungen sind reine Zugangsbeschränkungen.....



zugangsbeschränkungen sind(oder sollten sein) die erlaubnisscheine.
die prüfungen und lehrgänge sind reine geldmacherei.
und die fischereischeine gibt es auch nicht nur in deutschland, aber sie werden im ausland eben gekauft und fertig.

antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> aber die Angelscheine und Prüfungen sind reine Zugangsbeschränkungen.....


Das sehe ich lediglich als Auswirkung der Exestens von Schein und Prüfung an.
Der oder die Gründe für die Exestens von Schein und Prüfung werden andere sein.

Bei 193 bzw 205 Staaten weltweit ist die Negierung eines Vergleiches mit Deutschland albern. Deutschland als einziger Ausnahmestaat - wegen geograpfischen und bevölkerungstechnischen Belangen?? Damit soll Schein und Prüfung begründet sein?? 
Das taugt nichtmal mehr als Totschlagargument..


----------



## isfischer (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das sehe ich lediglich als Auswirkung der Exestens von Schein und Prüfung an.
> Der oder die Gründe für die Exestens von Schein und Prüfung werden andere sein.
> 
> Bei 193 bzw 205 Staaten weltweit ist die Negierung eines Vergleiches mit Deutschland albern. Deutschland als einziger Ausnahmestaat - wegen geograpfischen und bevölkerungstechnischen Belangen?? Damit soll Schein und Prüfung begründet sein??
> Das taugt nichtmal mehr als Totschlagargument..



das finde ich auch kein argument, ich denke mal eher das ist eine sache des geldes, andererseits... warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht, deutschland eben!#d


----------



## Wegberger (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,

Sache des Geldes ?

Ich denke eher, dass das eine Sache der deutschen Mentalität ist. Es kann und darf möglichst keinen rechtsfreien oder nichtregulierten Raum geben ! Auch wenn es in der Sache noch so hirnrissig ist.

Und da bekanntlich der bleibt, der schreibt sind Heerscharen von Verwaltungsmenschen sehr glücklich über den unüberschaubaren Wust an Gesetzen, Verordnungen und Prüfungen.

LG
aus dem Westen


----------



## widerhaken (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

also wenn ich manchmal sehe und lese was fuer menschen den blauen schein besitzen finde ich kann man die ,,pruefung´´ endlich mal so gestalten das NICHT  jeder auch noch so schlicht weg vollpfosten besteht ! wenn ich schon daran denke das 3 asiaten mit mir zusammen durch die pruefung gegangen sind die sage und schreibe hallo und tschuess verstanden haben wird mir anders ! nein nicht weils asiaten sind sondern weil sie einfach wie jeder andere auch die längste und präzise erscheinende antwort angestrichen haben wenn sie sich unsicher waren ! was uns ständig wieder empfohlen wurde beim lehrgang und oh wunder kein einziger ist durchgefallen .


edit: wie erschuettert doch alle waren ds ich die kompletten fische auf den karten aufzählen kann..... mit meiner antwort das soetwas einfach drin sein sollte wenn ich mich an den angelschein mache ging man eher beschämend um !


----------



## Wegberger (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,



> also wenn ich manchmal sehe und lese was fuer menschen den blauen schein  besitzen finde ich kann man die ,,pruefung´´ endlich mal so gestalten  das NICHT  jeder auch noch so schlicht weg vollpfosten besteht !


Sicher nicht schlecht .... dann schaue ich mal zu den Jägern rüber und mit Vorbereitungkurs ist man dann bei 1500 Euro ;-) oder mehr.

Willst du über die fachliche Anforderung selektieren oder die finanzielle Komponente ?
Wobei eine Einführung einer fachlichen Komponente sicherlich auch die Kosten treiben würde.


----------



## isfischer (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sache des Geldes ?
> 
> ...



mir wuerde das wort "entmuendigung" besser gefallen, den das ist es.
klar, ohne gesetze kann es nicht gehen und noch weniger mit jenigen die sich nicht daran halten, aber muss es den fuer jeden schmarrn ein gesetz geben, haben den die leute kein hirn mehr um selbst zu entscheiden, was richtig ist und was nicht?
in anderen laendern gehts es ja auch!:q
und gerade wegen den vielen gesetzen die bis in alle nieschen des lebens gehen die es in deutschland gibt, sind die gerichte ueberlastet|bigeyes


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sicher nicht schlecht .... dann schaue ich mal zu den Jägern rüber und mit Vorbereitungkurs ist man dann bei 1500 Euro ;-) oder mehr.


 


Ot an:


Moin

Genau oder mehr 

Nach bestandener Jagdprüfung muß der Jungjäger erstmal 3 Jahre ohne eigenes Revier leben können,er darf nur ein Begehungsschein bekommen.Darf er dann nach 3 Jahren nen Revier pachten kostet es ihn jedes Jahr 500-.....€,je besser das Revier desto teurer wird es.

Dann brauch er noch nen Waffenschrank oder evtl. zwei,einen für Waffen und einen für Munition.Dann kommen noch ne Flinte dazu und ne Büchse oder 2-3.... weil man brauch ja auch verschiedene Kaliber für verschiedene Jagdausübungen.Als Revierbesitzer ist nen Jagdhund vorgeschrieben usw usw usw usw......
Ich höre jetzt hier auf aufzuzählen weil sonst dauert es zu lange.

Kurz um Jagen gehen geht ins Geld,und da reden wir nicht von 100 bis 500€,sondern 4-5 stellige Zahlen.Und jedes Jahr eine nicht beachtliche Summe laufender Kosten.

Da ist Angeln echt nen Witz gegen.


Und bei Wildschäden in Maisfeldern oder Raps...etc. kann es mal ganz schnell richtig teuer werden weil der Jagdpächter kommt dafür auf wenn die Sauen ein Maisfeld in seinem Jagdrevier platt machen.

Angeln ist dagegen Kostenmässig nen Witz,und das sollte auch so bleiben.


Ot Aus.


|wavey:lg


----------



## Wollebre (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

vergiss nicht die Kosten für einen exclusiven Hochsitz:q


----------



## widerhaken (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sicher nicht schlecht .... dann schaue ich mal zu den Jägern rüber und mit Vorbereitungkurs ist man dann bei 1500 Euro ;-) oder mehr.
> 
> ...



das geht auch billiger kommt darauf an wie gut du schießen kannst bzw wie viel du schießen musst auf dem stand aber mal hand aufs herz wenn ich waidgerecht vorgehen möchte muss ich halt fuer den kurs zahlen das macht nunmal niemand umsonnst .... aber was ist heute schon noch umsonnst #t

bei jedem gang den ich zum störfischen in den forellenpuff wage werde ich mir wieder im klaren darueber warum mann nen kurs ablegen MUSS bevor man sich angler schimpft wie d durch einfaches unwissen die tiere behandelt werden ist einfach nur trurig anzusehen und wenn ein großer fisch beist MUSS  sohnemann halt zuschauen denn es sollte nicht sein das ein 5 jähriger nen fisch von 10 kg mit siner motorik eines steines drillt und abreisst da geht mir doch das wohlergehen des tieres vorraus ! das hat schon alles seinen sinn mit dem schein dem lehrgang und dem alter ....


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



gründler schrieb:


> Ot an:
> 
> 
> Darf er dann nach 3 Jahren nen Revier pachten kostet es ihn jedes Jahr 500-.....€,je besser das Revier desto teurer wird es.


OT on

Möööönsch Gründler, wo gibt es das Revier für 500 €/ Jahr???? 

Bei uns legst Du schnell mal locker 30 - 50 Euro/ha und Jahr hin. Je besser erreichbar desto teurer und kleine Reviere so um die 100 bis 200 ha sind nochmal teurer.

OT off


----------



## antonio (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



widerhaken schrieb:


> das geht auch billiger kommt darauf an wie gut du schießen kannst bzw wie viel du schießen musst auf dem stand aber mal hand aufs herz wenn ich waidgerecht vorgehen möchte muss ich halt fuer den kurs zahlen das macht nunmal niemand umsonnst .... aber was ist heute schon noch umsonnst #t
> 
> bei jedem gang den ich zum störfischen in den forellenpuff wage werde ich mir wieder im klaren darueber warum mann nen kurs ablegen MUSS bevor man sich angler schimpft wie d durch einfaches unwissen die tiere behandelt werden ist einfach nur trurig anzusehen und wenn ein großer fisch beist MUSS  sohnemann halt zuschauen denn es sollte nicht sein das ein 5 jähriger nen fisch von 10 kg mit siner motorik eines steines drillt und abreisst da geht mir doch das wohlergehen des tieres vorraus ! das hat schon alles seinen sinn mit dem schein dem lehrgang und dem alter ...
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## widerhaken (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio


 

womit wir wieder bei meiner meinung sind das da einiges verschärft werden sollte beim lehrgang / pruefung #d


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> OT on
> 
> Möööönsch Gründler, wo gibt es das Revier für 500 €/ Jahr????
> 
> ...


 

Moin

Es gab sogar schon Reviere für 1-100€ (Kleinanzeigen DJZ...etc.),wollte nur keiner Pachten weil der jährliche Wildschaden weit über 10.000€ rausging.Und jeder wußte wenn ich das Pachte bin ich bald pleite,und die Bauern vor Ort sind echte ""freunde"" gewesen.Mais/Raps bis 30cm an die Waldkante.


Galt auch nur als beispiel,in der regel ist es teurer weil Jagd eben teuer ist.

Ach ja ein paar km weiter (von mir) gibs nen Revier für 800€ knappe 200ha,also so einige "billige" Reviere gibs dann doch noch wenn auch nur wenige,bloß ist nen fast reines Niederwild Revier. 
|wavey:


----------



## antonio (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



widerhaken schrieb:


> womit wir wieder bei meiner meinung sind das da einiges verschärft werden sollte beim lehrgang / pruefung #d



vollkommen falsch die kontrollen und sanktionen sind das was hilft aber keine prüfung.

antonio


----------



## Wegberger (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,



> vollkommen falsch die kontrollen und sanktionen sind das was hilft


Wobei natürlich auch die gesamte Werbebranche mit ihren Stars ein (für deutsche Verhältnisse) grenzwertiges Bild abgeben.

Waidgerechtes Verhalten ist in vielen Filmchen und Bildern auch, wenn nicht grenzwertig, dann aber diskutabel.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> vollkommen falsch die kontrollen und sanktionen sind das was hilft aber keine prüfung.
> 
> antonio


 
Ist halt Deine Meinung und muß nicht die aller  sein. 
(Egal wie oft Du Deine Meinung als, "Die richtige hinstellst")

Ich sehe das anders, vielen hilft der Lehrgang.
Viele machen den Lehrgang aber nur, weil eine Prüfung gefordert ist.
So werden enigstens einige Fehler vermieden.
Fehler die zum Teil durch Strafen nicht wieder gut zu machen sind.
Fehler die eben oft aus Unwissenheit geschehen und die der Angler gar nicht machen möchte.

Kontrolle und Strafen müssen natürlich auch sein.
Dort wo keine Einsicht aufkommen will, hilft nur die Angst vor Strafe.
Aber, wer will schon mit Menschen seine Freizeit teilen die sich nur aus einem solchem Grunde an Regeln halten ?|kopfkrat


----------



## widerhaken (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> vollkommen falsch die kontrollen und sanktionen sind das was hilft aber keine prüfung.
> 
> antonio




achso also weiterhin nichts beibringen aber dann den schein wegnehmen und hohe geldstafen ??? so ein schwachsinn #q


----------



## Wegberger (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,



> ch sehe das anders, vielen hilft der Lehrgang



Naja wenn es sinnvoller ist, das Wort _eutroph_ zu kennen als einen Fisch tatsächlich mal angelandet, vermessen & betäubt und ausgenommen zu haben ....


----------



## moborie (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

die unendliche Geschichte-wie treffend hat es ein Mitglied mal formuliert:
Man kann sich über alles aufregen - ist aber nicht verpflichtet dazu! #d


----------



## antonio (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



widerhaken schrieb:


> achso also weiterhin nichts beibringen aber dann den schein wegnehmen und hohe geldstafen ??? so ein schwachsinn #q



wenn die prüfung was bringen würde, wär das doch alles kein problem und wir hätten diese mißstände nicht, haben wir aber.
und die meisten verfehlungen passieren nicht durch unwissenheit, sondern bewußt.
und wie kann es sein, daß nach aussagen der fischereiaufsicht in thüringen, sich die ungeprüften(vierteljahresscheinangler) besser verhalten als die mit "normalem" fischereischein.
die paar sachen die man zum angeln wissen muß passen in eine kleine broschüre oder faltblatt welche mancherorts ja auch ausgegeben werden.

antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Naja wenn es sinnvoller ist, das Wort _eutroph_ zu kennen als einen Fisch tatsächlich mal angelandet, vermessen & betäubt und ausgenommen zu haben ....


 
Den Zustand eutroph und seine Ursachen und Folgen zu begreifen, halte ich tatsächlich für wichtiger.
Das vermittelt Dier kein Angler am Wasser.

Klar wie man mit einem Fisch umgeht, muß auch vermittelt werden....wenn ich z.B weiß das eben nicht nur Schleim am trocknen Lappen klebt, sondern Ich den Fisch quasi gehäutet habe, dann werde ich das hoffendlich aus Einsicht vermeiden. 

Aber...wie ich einen Haken wirklich löse, die Rute montiere, welche Regeln am Wasser herrschen, das alles kann man sich anhören, aber wer kann das schon alles behalten.#c

...genau das und die sichere Unterscheidung, erlehrnt man eben erst praktisch am Wasser.
und wie man einen Fisch betäubt, tötet und verwertet..na ja, da gibt es mehr 1,5 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland die Ihr Wissen gerne teilen, wenn noch etwas unklar ist.


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

deutsche fische sind glückliche fische: sie werden geprüft geschlachtet.
habt mitleid mit den nichtdeutschen fischen: sie fallen der quälerei ungeprüfter, also dummer, enthemmter tierquäler anheim.

brecht ihr eine lanze für das deutsche wesen, an dem die welt genesen könnte.
ich brech derweilen eine tüte voll.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> deutsche fische sind glückliche fische: sie werden geprüft geschlachtet.
> habt mitleid mit den nichtdeutschen fischen: sie fallen der quälerei ungeprüfter, also dummer, enthemmter tierquäler anheim.
> 
> *brecht ihr eine lanze für das deutsche wesen, an dem die welt genesen könnte.*
> *ich brech derweilen eine tüte voll*.


#6#6

Ja ist jämmerlich, eigendlich sollte eine Prüfung unnötig sein.
So wie eben auch viele Gesetze.
Viele Länder scheinen ohne viel besser klar zu kommen.

Ich denke, wir haben uns daran gewöhnt, das alles was nicht verboten ist auch richtig ist.
Erweiterte Auslegung, alles was nicht bestraft wird, ist O.K.
Vieleicht auch, was ich nicht erlehrnen muß, lehrne ich auch nicht freiwillig.

Anmerkung: 
Der toteste Bereich auf dem A.B ist der wo es um Gewässer und Fachbücher geht.
Verdammt wenig Intresse wenn es stimmt, das Angler solch Wissen selbst suchen...


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> #6#6
> 
> Ich denke, wir haben uns daran gewöhnt, das alles was nicht verboten ist auch richtig ist.
> Erweiterte Auslegung, alles was nicht bestraft wird, ist O.K.



Stimmt nicht so ganz. Es gibt da verschiedene Ansätze:


der Französische: Alles ist erlaubt
der Englische: Alles was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist ist erlaubt
der Deutsche: Alles ist verboten, es sei denn, es ist ausdrücklich erlaubt
die Russische: Alles ist verboten, auch wenn es erlaubt ist.


----------



## Zoddl (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Antonio... das ist mir alles viel zu allgemein.


antonio schrieb:


> wenn die prüfung was bringen würde, wär das doch alles kein problem und wir hätten diese mißstände nicht, haben wir aber.


Warum bringt denn die Prüfung nüschds?
Weil der geprüfte Deliquient auch nach dem dritten Ansitz noch keinen Fisch gefangen hat? Oder nicht vernünftig auswerfen kann? 

*Wenn nach einer abgelegten Prüfung zumindest ein gewisses Grundwissen bzw ein Überblick über all jene Aspekte "hängenbleibt", auf die ich zwangsläufig beim Angeln direkt oder indirekt Einfluss nehme, dann halte ich das nicht für sinnlos. 
*
Wie man am Gewässer XY zum gewünschten Zielfisch kommt, lernt sich ohnehin am besten in diesem Gewässer XY selbst!

Und die Missstände haben wir nicht, weil die Prüfung nichts bringt. Die Missstände haben wir, weil die Strafen einfach lächerlich sind bzw die Bestrafung bei "kleineren" Vergehen auch mal ausfällt. Das ist aber nichts neues und noch immer kein Argument, dass die Prüfung sinnlos ist.



antonio schrieb:


> und die meisten verfehlungen passieren nicht durch unwissenheit, sondern bewußt.
> und wie kann es sein, daß nach aussagen der fischereiaufsicht in thüringen, sich die ungeprüften(vierteljahresscheinangler) besser verhalten als die mit "normalem" fischereischein.


Stell dir mal vor die Fischereiaufsicht hätte das Gegenteilige gesagt!? Praktisch isses doch eher, dass sich die Vierteljahresscheinleute (gerne) belehren bzw berichtigen lassen oder bei diesen eben korrigierend statt bestrafend eingegriffen wird. Und korrigierend wird eingegriffen, wie u.a. auch in der AiT im Nebensatz zu lesen war. 

Und wenn sich der ältere (nicht-geprüfte) Herr am 1.Mai gewohnheitsmässig wieder mal mit nem LebendKöFi am Wasser erwischen lässt, dann kannst du das gerne schlechteres Verhalten der "Normalen" werten. 
Ich machs nicht, weil sich manches einfach nur schlecht vergleichen lässt. Darüberhinaus: von pauschalisierten, inhaltslosen Aussagen halt ich ohnehin nichts, selbst wenn sie direkt aus der Moritzstrasse/Erfurt kommen. Ist mir dann auch Jacke.


Grüzze
Zoddl


PS: Gesundes neues Jahr allen!


----------



## antonio (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Antonio... das ist mir alles viel zu allgemein.
> 
> Warum bringt denn die Prüfung nüschds?
> Weil der geprüfte Deliquient auch nach dem dritten Ansitz noch keinen Fisch gefangen hat? Oder nicht vernünftig auswerfen kann?
> ...



wenn nun mal argumente kommen, die den tatsachen entsprechen ist es manchem eben jacke.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Man kann das Thema sehen wie man will....

Die Prüfung wie sie heute teils noch aus unangepassten Lehrbüchern vermittelt wird, bringt gar nichts.

Wobei ich die Gesetzeskunde und auch die allgemeine und Spezielle Fischkunde (sofern angepasst) gar nicht mal als falsch ansehe. So kann zumindest jeder der Prüflinge nachher nen Barsch vom Brassen unterscheiden.... 

man könnte viel aus der Sache machen.. mit Workshops und auf jeden Fall ein Praxisteil, wo man mal ein paar Standardknoten und Montagen gezeigt bekommt.

In Hessen hatte ich damals gar keinen Praktische Teil... kannte aber schon vieles so... zum Glück! #d

ich war schon in Schweden angeln und gabs zur Lizenz fürs jeweilige Gewässer ein kleines Büchleich bzw. nen kleinen Reader mit übersicht der Schonbezirke, Privatbereiche, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und Entnahmehöchstmengen...

Das wird ja bereits an einigen Gewässern hier in D auch gemacht - aber solange niemand Angler regelmäßig kontrolliert, werden auch weiterhin die Ufer zugemüllt, mit lebenden Köfi geangelt, Jeder Fisch (ob Untermaßíg oder geschont) mitgenommen um daheim bei der Ollen anzugeben, In der kompletten Raubfischschonzeit (inkl. Barsche) wird mit Wurm gedropshottet....usw...

Es müssen nicht mal drakonische Strafen sein, sondern einfach nur die Präsenz reicht aus...

Ich muss immer wieder schmunzeln wie ich von weitem erkennen kann, dass 4 Mann hektisch einpacken, wenn am Rhein die WaPo bei ner Kurve um die Ecke kommt :vik: ... aber ne Uferstreife gibts ja nicht...

Am Rhein haben se dieses Jahr die Jahreskarte um 33% für Erwachsene erhöht..... für was kann aber keiner sagen |kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Geschätzten 79 Mio. Deutschen geht Angeln und was damit zusammenhängt schlicht am Ar$ch vorbei.

Vielleicht ?? 1 Mio. fühlen sich berufen, Ihren Senf zur Ausübung des Angelns dazuzutun, ohne überhaupt jemals eine Angel in der Hand gehalten zu haben.

Vielleicht?? auch 1 Mio. glaubt, dass Angeln ein derart wichtiges Unterfangen von enormem Stellenwert ist, dass man dazu eine Prüfung braucht.

Die Menschen sind einfach so satt, naturentwöhnt und gelangweilt, dass sich manche über eine PillePalle-Randgruppenbetätigung mit tumben Fischen einen Kopp machen. Fordern tatsächlich, dass die Polizei - die für die gesamte Gesellschaft zuständig ist - ein besonderes Augenmerk auf ein paar Angler legt.

Es gibt 10mal mehr Spaziergänger, Wanderer und Ziergarten-Giftspritzer etc. als Angler. Und die richten - ungeprüft - auch 10mal soviel Schaden an.

Lasst uns also über eine Prüfung für Wanderer und Spaziergänger unterhalten. Da ist das Potential wesentlich größer.

Wie gesagt, die Prüfung ist hohnepiepelnder Unsinn. 
Randgruppengeschwafel.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@Ralle
Fetzig gesprochen. Aber die (fehlende) Relevanz allein aus der Quantität der Angler abzuleiten ist doch etwas dürftig. Wenn ich im Kaufhaus einen Radio klaue kann ich es auch nicht rechtfertigen damit, dass andere ganze Soundanlagen mitgehen lassen. Es geht schon auch immer ein wenig um die Auswirkungen bzw. um die Schwere des Eingriffs. 

Im Übrigen ist das "Kleinreden" des Angelns mE nicht der richtige Weg. Denn es führt dazu, dass "die paar Angler" dann auch bei den Naturschutzrestriktionen schlichtweg übergangen werden. 

In vielen Bereichen ist es ja so, dass der Staat sich mit Regelungen zurückhält, wenn private Organisationen den Gegenstand in Eigenregie regeln können. Das setzt allerdings voraus, dass sie das dann auch tatsächlich regeln. Ein Freibrief, zu tun und zu lassen ist das nicht. Angler am Wasser bewegen sich schließlich nicht in einem gesellschafts- und rechtsfreien Raum. Sie bleiben mit ihrem Tun auf die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz angewiesen, wenn sie nicht Normverschärfungen durch Gesetz- und Verordnungsgeber und die hinter ihnen stehenden gesamtgesellschaftlichen Mehrheiten riskieren wollen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Fetzig gesprochen. Aber die (fehlende) Relevanz allein aus der Quantität der Angler abzuleiten ist doch etwas dürftig. Wenn ich im Kaufhaus einen Radio klaue kann ich es auch nicht rechtfertigen damit, dass andere ganze Soundanlagen mitgehen lassen. Es geht schon auch immer ein wenig um die Auswirkungen bzw. um die Schwere des Eingriffs.
> 
> Im Übrigen ist das "Kleinreden" des Angelns mE nicht der richtige Weg. Denn es führt dazu, dass "die paar Angler" dann auch bei den Naturschutzrestriktionen schlichtweg übergangen werden.
> ...




Es geht um die Relevanz der Sportfischerprüfung. Damit verbunden ein verstärkter Kontrollwunsch um eine vermeintlich schlechte Ausbildung auszugleichen, bzw. deren Folgen zu mindern. 

Der Inhaber des Fischereirechts ist für sein Gewässer verantwortlich, so wie der Obstbauer für seine Obstplantage.

Weder hat der Bauer einen besonderen Anspruch, dass die Polizei regelmäßig auf seinen Plantagen Streife fährt, noch hat der Fischereirechtinhaber dieses Recht.

Das hat nix damit zu tun, dass jeder machen kann was er will.
Aber die Mehrheit der Angler regt sich über Verstöße auf, die weder ihren Besitz noch ihre Rechte betreffen. Man fordert die Polizei, obwohl die Kontrolle in den Händen des Fischereirechtinhabers liegt. 

Irrigerweise wird das alles auch noch mit der Prüfung untermauert, obwohl derr allergrößte Teil der Verstöße durch "geprüfte" Angler begangen wird. 

Auch rede ich Angeln nicht klein, sondern führe es auf den Stellenwert zurück, den es in einer diesbezüglich vernünftigen Gesellschaft hat. Und zwar Weltweit, außer in Deutschland und zwei,drei Nachäfferländern.

Angeln ist eine selbstverständliche Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen, wie Pilze oder Beeren pflücken. Dazu noch mit jahrhundertelanger Tradition. Eine "Akzeptanz" wird von dieser Gesellschaft nicht gefordert, es ist dem allergrößten Teil der Gesellschaft schlicht egal. Richtigerweise.

Die Schreierei kommt aus den eigenen Reihen und von einigen wenigen Tierschützern. 
Lokal auch, aber aus anderen Gründen, vom Naturschutz, und das nicht immer zu unrecht.

Die Prüfung hat darauf nicht den geringsten Einfluss. Tierrechtler werden auch geprüfte Angler verdammen und der Naturschutz wird auch gegen geprüfte Angler aktiv, wenn es ihm geraten erscheint. 

Schwierigkeiten mit dem Naturschutz liegen auf ganz anderen Ebenen.

Es ist ein großer "Verdienst" der Verbände, dass man das Angeln durch die Prüfung und vorauseilenden Gehorsam aus dem normalen Alltag herausgeführt und zu einer "gefährlichen" und somit prüfungsrelevanten Angelegenheit gemacht hat.
Und damit hat man es in eine Spirale von Regularien, Gesetzen und Einschränkungen geführt, aus der wir unbedingt herauskommen müssen.

Denn diese Spirale dreht sich immer weiter. Unaufhörlich.


----------



## Knispel (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> .... Und damit hat man es in eine Spirale von Regularien, Gesetzen und Einschränkungen geführt, aus der wir unbedingt herauskommen müssen.
> 
> Denn diese Spirale dreht sich immer weiter. Unaufhörlich.


 
Bis hin zur totalen Einschränkung oder sogar Verbot der Angelfischerei in D
Und was machen die, die etwas änder könnten - nichts, sie drehen nur noch schneller an dieser Spirale.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin,

Ralle im Gro schon recht mit seiner Aussage.... aber man muss mal die Fakten anders betrachten.

Angeln hat im dem Sinne Tradition, dass es zum Nahrungserwerb in den letzten Jahrhunderten beigetragen hat. Anders beim beim kommerziellen Fischen mit Netzen stand beim Angeln eher Nahrungsergänzung durch Fisch an erster Stelle. Würde man also nur nach reiner Tradition das Angeln legalisieren (sprich ohne Prüfung etc. festlegen), würden sofort wieder Leute aufgeschreckt, die nachprüfen wollen, ob jmd zum Spaß oder zur Nahrungsergänzung angelt...

Und das Argument, dass man Angeln MUSS um was zu essen zu haben zieht heute nicht mehr...

Auch das Argument von Ralle bzgl. der Kontrollen und dass es Aufgabe des Fischereirechtinhabers (Pächter, Vereine etc,) ist, und es den normalen Angler nichts kümmern sollte - kann ich nicht so gelten lassen.

Angeln hat nach wie vor in Deutschland ein Imageproblem... es ist schon besser geworden, aber dank morderner Medien wie Youtube und Co. ist es immer ein schmaler Grad, der kippen kann, wenn andere Gruppen das in den falschen Hals bekommen... 

Benehmen sich von 10 Angelern (egal ob geprüft oder nicht) nur 3 daneben und fallen auf, zieht es die anderen 10 Angler ebenfalls in den Dreck....

Ein Angler der auf dem Arm einen Lachs für Wiederansiedelungsversuche hält und Werbung für Schutzmaßnahmen damit macht, ist (leider) in vielen Augen viel weniger Wert, als ein Vogelschützer, der irgend einen Vogel auf dem Arm hat und in die Kamera grinst...

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin - die Prüfung selber legitimiert für gar nichts.... aber ein Wild Wild West am Wasser will auch keiner haben - also muss es Kontrollen geben....

Schaut doch mal in einigen threads was einige unser Kollegen im Schutze der kaum kontrollierten Flüsse so anstellen... da werden Tütenweise Zander und Barsche jeglicher Größe gezuppelt um die dann zu verhöckern! Wenn jmd nicht weiss, was er am nächsten Tag zu essen hat, weil es eben nichts gibt - wäre das wieder was anderes.... aber in meinem Angesprochenen Falle ist das eher sehr sehr selten (Dank des deutschen Sozialsystems).

Es hat auch keiner Gesagt, dass die Polizei etc. das Kontrollieren soll.... es würde genug Ressourcen (pot. Arbeitnehmer geben), die man schulen kann und als Ordnungsamt Mitarbeiter bestimmte Bereiche des Gewässerkontrollierens abdecken können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Auch das Argument von Ralle bzgl. der Kontrollen und dass es Aufgabe des Fischereirechtinhabers (Pächter, Vereine etc,) ist, und es den normalen Angler nichts kümmern sollte - kann ich nicht so gelten lassen.
> 
> ...



Es existiert kein gesellschaftliches Imageproblem der Angler.
Dem allergrößten Teil der Gesellschaft sind die Angler egal. 

Angler sind nach wie vor harmlose Käuze, die stundenlang auf ihrem Stuhl am Wasser sitzen und auf den Schwimmer starren, ohne ein Wort zu reden. Angler sind in fast allen Ländern dieser Erde kein "gesellschaftliches Problem " sondern selbstverständlicher Teil der jeweiligen Gesellschaft.

Unsere Verbände waren die Vorreiter, das zu ändern und den Anglern einen Sonderstatus anzudichten, ja das Angeln überhaupt zu einem gesellschaftlichen Problem zu machen.

Aus purem Eigennutz, denn für eine selbstverständliche Sache braucht man keinen Verband. Oger kennt jemand einen Verband der Pilz- oder Beerenpflücker ?

Und nochmal, Kontrollen und Prüfung sind zwei paar Schuhe. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Probleme mit Tierrechtlern oder Naturschutz haben ebenfalls nix mit der Prüfung zu tun, die gibt es schon heute mit zu 99% geprüften Anglern.

Und auch Dein Beispiel, über die Ordnungsämter  Kontrolleuren installieren, ist nicht akzeptabel. Wer soll die denn bezahlen ?

Klar muss es Kontrollen geben, aber die haben die Fischereirechtinhaber zu finanzieren, und nicht der Steuerzahler. Von den Behörden können sie dabei nur gestützt werden, wie jeder andere Bürger oder Interessengruppe auch. 


Wir Angler nehmen uns und unser Hobby ganz einfach viel zu wichtig.


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es ist ja sogar so, dass z. B. ein Jäger, der Erfahrung mit dem Töten von Wirbeltieren hat, also die Forderungen des Tierschutzgesetzes erfüllt, eine Prüfung für den Fischereischein braucht. 

Was für eine Qualifikation benötigt eigentlich der Kaninchenzüchter wenn er seine Karnickel vom Stall in den Kochtopf befördert? Der Hühnerhalter, wenn er sich ein Suppenhuhn gönnt, ein Taubenzüchter, der Tauben, die nicht gut genug fliegen, den Hals rumdreht? Fragt kein Mensch nach, oder?


----------



## Fr33 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Und auch Dein Beispiel, über die Ordnungsämter  Kontrolleuren installieren, ist
> nicht akzeptabel. Wer soll die denn bezahlen ?
> 
> Klar muss es Kontrollen
> ...


 
Klar würde das steigende Kosten bei den Erlaubniskarten bedeuten... aber anders würde man das nicht stemmen können. Der normale Steuerzahler wäre dann aussen vor, denn nur die Angler, würden durch höhere Kartenpreise die Kontrollorgane finanzieren....

Ist aber wunschdenken - wird nicht so kommen - und stellenweise ist das auch wiederrum gut.. sonst würden die Karten das X-Fache kosten als jetzt....#c


Also ich persönlich nehme das Hobby Angeln schon sehr wichtig... es ist ein Teil meines Lebens, meiner Einstellung und daher auch ein Stück von mir. Und das lasse ich mir nicht madig machen oder wegnehmen.....Und wenn ich mein Hobby dahin gehen sehe, weil an meinem Gewässerabschnitt andere Angler meinen sich zu benehmen wie im Wilden Westen geht es mich schon was an...

Als Angler kannst du 3 Gewässer renaturieren, 100 Brutkästen aufhängen und ganze Bachläufe von Unrat befreien... es reicht für viele Mitmenschen ein dummer Artikel von irgendeiner Naturschutz- ode gar Tierrechtler Gemeinschaft, um das alles ins Abseits zu schießen....#d

Versteh mich nicht falsch ... aber in Deutschland fühle ich mich als Angler eher geduldet oder gar belächelt, und nicht als egal bzw. von allen übersehen....


----------



## Margarelon (4. Januar 2013)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch ... aber in Deutschland fühle ich mich als Angler eher geduldet oder gar belächelt, und nicht als egal bzw. von allen übersehen....



Belächelt...
Angeln, Bogenschiessen, Geocaching sind meine Hobbys und teilweise, bzw. nicht ganz so exzessiv, auch die meiner Frau. Aber das ist ja nicht hipp... Werde z.B. von meiner Schwägerin immer mit diesem bedauernden Blick und Lächeln bedacht. In "ihren Kreisen" spielt man ja Golf...
Das ich dies ab und an auch noch praktiziere, ist, ob meiner anderen "Altmännerhobbys", vollkommen unwichtig...
Na, was juckt's die stolze Eiche, wenn die Sau sich an ihr schabt?


----------



## antonio (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Klar würde das steigende Kosten bei den Erlaubniskarten bedeuten... aber anders würde man das nicht stemmen können. Der normale Steuerzahler wäre dann aussen vor, denn nur die Angler, würden durch höhere Kartenpreise die Kontrollorgane finanzieren....
> 
> Ist aber wunschdenken - wird nicht so kommen - und stellenweise ist das auch wiederrum gut.. sonst würden die Karten das X-Fache kosten als jetzt....#c
> 
> ...



antonio#h


----------



## antonio (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Es ist ja sogar so, dass z. B. ein Jäger, der Erfahrung mit dem Töten von Wirbeltieren hat, also die Forderungen des Tierschutzgesetzes erfüllt, eine Prüfung für den Fischereischein braucht.
> 
> Was für eine Qualifikation benötigt eigentlich der Kaninchenzüchter wenn er seine Karnickel vom Stall in den Kochtopf befördert? Der Hühnerhalter, wenn er sich ein Suppenhuhn gönnt, ein Taubenzüchter, der Tauben, die nicht gut genug fliegen, den Hals rumdreht? Fragt kein Mensch nach, oder?




so ist es, die züchter legen sich eben keine eigenen hürden extra auf oder lassen sich so etwas von nem verband vorschreiben, oder deren verbände kommen erst gar nicht auf solche blöden ideen.

antonio


----------



## Dunraven (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Es ist ja sogar so, dass z. B. ein Jäger, der Erfahrung mit dem Töten von Wirbeltieren hat, also die Forderungen des Tierschutzgesetzes erfüllt, eine Prüfung für den Fischereischein braucht.




Im Umkehrschluß sollte ein Angler mit Prüfung dann also auch jagen dürfen?


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Im Umkehrschluß sollte ein Angler mit Prüfung dann also auch jagen dürfen?



Der Vergleich hinkt schon mehr als arg. Das ist ja vergleichbar mit: Ein Chirurg kann lesen -  Ein Sonderschüler kann auch lesen also => Ein Sonderschüler darf auch operieren #q


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt schon mehr als arg. Das ist ja vergleichbar mit: Ein Chirurg kann lesen - Ein Sonderschüler kann auch lesen also => Ein Sonderschüler darf auch operieren #q


 
Stellt sich mir dann die Frage, ist der Jäger der Chirurg oder der Sonderschüler.

Sorry, klar da kommen Waffen in den Einsatz.
Da ist auch der rechtliche hochwertigere Schutz der Warmblüter.
Aber eben auch ein so naturfehrner Zustand, den Gewässer erst erreichen würden wenn es weder HECHT, WELS oder ZANDER geben würde.
Das ergibt dann den Heegeauftrag...der Jäger.
(Der aber eher nur aufs jagdbare Wild bezogen ist, weniger auf Naturschutz)
Was ist den Jagt heute bei uns?
Doch wohl eher naturnahe Fleischerzeugung mit Freizeitwert, auf meist landwirtschaftlich genutzten Flächen.

Wenns anders wäre, würden die Jagtverbände bekannt sein für die Wiederansiedlung von Wolf, Bär, Luchs, Trappe, Otter Wiesent, Elch u.v.m, so wie eben Angler bei Wanderfischprojekten.
Ein hohes Ross auf dem manch ein Jäger sitzt.
Eher bekannt werden viele für vergiftete Eier, zu viel Wild und Winterfütterung.
Gottlob gibt es auch andere, die eher Natur zum Ziel haben.

Nee ich meine auch, so groß ist der Unterschied nicht.
Außer du meinst mit dem Sonderschüler einen stummen oder tauben Hochbegabten, nur warum soll der nicht Artzt werden.


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dann schau Dir den Inhalt der Prüfung für den Fischereischein an, dann stellt sich die Frage nicht mehr. 

Und Naturschutz, wie viel von ihrem *eigenen* Geld stecken denn sogenannte Naturschützer in Naturschutzprojekte? Auf der Seite der Jäger gibt es reichlich Naturschutzprojekte, die mit eigenen Mitteln finanziert, sogar Auszeichnungen von der EU erhalten. Von mir aus kann ruhig der Wolf, der Bär und Wisent wieder durch deutsche Wälder traben. Bin aber gespannt, was es für einen Aufschrei in der Bevölkerung gibt, wenn da mal was passiert. Allein in Brandenburg haben Wölfe es sind ja bisher nur ein paar, allein 303 Schafe gerissen, hinzu kamen noch Rinder und Damwild. Was meinst Du denn, was passiert, wenn die 1.000 Wölfe, die in dem Gebiet Brandenburg-Sachsen-Westpolen erstmal da und unterwegs sind?

Was die Bevölkerung dazu meint, hier ist eine noch laufende Umfrage des MDR: [FONT=comic sans ms,sand]http://www.mdr.de/fakt-ist/wolf288.html[/FONT]

Wer finanziert denn die Wanderfischprogramme? Die Angler? Nein! 

§1, Abs. 2 des Bundesjagdgesetzes lautet: 

Die Hege hat zum Ziel die Erhaltung eines den landschaftlichen und landeskulturellen Verhältnissen
angepaßten artenreichen und gesunden Wildbestandes sowie die Pflege und Sicherung seiner Lebensgrundlagen ...

Das bezieht sich nicht nur auf das jagdbare Wild sondern mindestens auf alle Tiere, die dem Schutz des Jagdrechtes unterliegen, da sind reichlich Tiere drunter, die eine ganzjährige Schonzeit haben.

Wanderfischprogramm, warum mussten z. B. an der Siegmündung Angelverbotszonen eingerichtet werden, die das angeln auf Lachse zumindest erschweren? Weil es genug Hirnis gibt, die meinten, das es besonders toll ist, auf Lachs zu blinkern, ach nein, die gingen ja auf Döbel.  #q

Schau doch mal die Fragen, die hier immer wieder auftauchen, die zeigen doch, dass es eine Vielzahl von geprüften Anglern gibt, die von ihren Rechten und Pflichten nicht die geringste Ahnung haben. Wenn die in den Niederlanden z. B. angeln würden, die hätten recht schnell keine Ruten und entsprechend weniger Geld, da die Strafen dort empfindlich sind. Aber da gibt es ja keine Prüfung, da muss man sich schon selbst um die Einhaltung der Regeln kümmern.

So, genug OT.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Und Naturschutz, wie viel von ihrem *eigenen* Geld stecken denn sogenannte Naturschützer in Naturschutzprojekte? ......
> 
> Wer finanziert denn die Wanderfischprogramme? Die Angler? Nein!


 
Und genau so ein klares Nein ist es eben nicht.
Die ersten Wanderfischprojekte machten Angler, mit Ihrem Geld.
Auch heute erhalten sie z.B in Niedersachsen wenig staatliche Unterstützung.
z.B http://www.wuemme-meerforelle.de/
(Anmerkung:Hier brauchst Du ohne Prüfung auch gar nicht versuchen in Fließgewässern einen Schein zu bekommen.
Das Land hat sich aus der Bewirtschaftung ganz zurückgezogen und die Vereine dürfen ohne keinen aufnehmen)

Vor allem wegen Ihres Einsatzes und dem Erfolg, werden nun Wehre zurückgebaut.
Es begann mal in S.H und Niedersachsen dann erst z.B in N.R.W aber dort eben finanziert auch über die Fischereigebühren.

Für mich ist Jagd und Angeln, sehr ähnlich.
Erstaulich viele Menschen haben ja auch beide Prüfungen gemacht, weil Ihr Interesse eben in beiden Bereichen Deckung findet.
Schwarze Scharfe gibt es aber überall.
Das die Jagdlehrgänge wohl fast immer umfangreicher sind, mag stimmen.
Ganz knallhart würde ich mir so eine Prüfung auch für Angler wünschen.
Wenn nur Prufungsfragen vermittelt werden ist das bei so einer leichten Prüfung ein Witz.
Aber selbst die sooo schwere Jagdprüfung, verhindert eben nicht das vor Ort viele anders handeln.

Was den Wolf u.s.w angeht.
Deutschland ist eben ein Freizeitpark, nur sollte man das eben so auch ehrlich sagen.
Wir alle wollen eben auf möglichst wenig verzichten oder auch nur umdenken.


----------



## antonio (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Und genau so ein klares Nein ist es eben nicht.
> Die ersten Wanderfischprojekte machten Angler, mit Ihrem Geld.
> Auch heute erhalten sie z.B in Niedersachsen wenig staatliche Unterstützung.
> z.B http://www.wuemme-meerforelle.de/
> ...



antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die gleiche Frage hast Du schon mal gestellt, bzw angezweifelt das die Vereine das nicht dürfen.
Wurde beantwortet http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3785287&postcount=1279

Ein nicht anerkannter Verein bekommt so ein Gewässer nicht.

Der Angler braucht ihn nicht mehr als ein Jäger.
(Waffenschein ist etwas anderes)

Brauchen wir überhaupt Prüfungen ?
Andere Länder kommen auch ohne Berufsausbildung aus.

Erstaunlich ist lediglich das es ja nur darum geht das die Rechtliche Verpflichtung wegfallen soll.
Die Eigentümer sollen selbst endscheiden dürfen, wer dort fischt.
Hier sind aber kaum freie Gewässer, lediglich einige kleinere in privater Hand.
Dort grüssen dann R.F und Graser gemeinsam mit Stören.
Dort fischen und bewirtschaften oft Menschen die keine Prüfung gemacht haben.
Klar sind dort auch etliche mit der Prüfung aber nicht alle.

Anders herum sind wir mit der Prüfung seit Ende der 60er Jahre recht gut gefahren.
Man kann es ändern, aber warum ?
Mitgliedermangel kam nicht auf, im Gegenteil.
Das Grundwissen ist sicher nicht geringer geworden.
Und das nur ändern weil es einigen zu viel Zeit kostet etwas zu erlehrnen, was sie so oder so wissen sollten.#d

Wenn die Lehrgänge nichts taugen, solltet Ihr lieber nach Verbesserung rufen und das nicht noch weiter aushöhlen.


----------



## antonio (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

es geht nicht um gewässerbewirtschafter es geht um angler.
und ein angler muß das, was ein bewirtschafter wissen muß, eben nicht wissen.
der hat sich an die regeln zu halten und fertig.
dazu braucht man keine prüfung.
und wenn zum beispiel hier in thüringen, die fischereiaufsicht festgestellt hat, daß sich die ungeprüften besser verhalten als die geprüften spricht das für sich.
und auch in anderen bl kam es laut aussagen der behörden zu keiner entsprechenden zunahme der verfehlungen durch ungeprüfte.
noch was du willst angeln nichgt allen ernstes mit ner berufsausbildung vergleichen.
demnächst angeln nur noch mit abi oder wie?

antonio


----------



## Dunraven (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt schon mehr als arg. Das ist ja vergleichbar mit: Ein Chirurg kann lesen -  Ein Sonderschüler kann auch lesen also => Ein Sonderschüler darf auch operieren #q



Der hinkt absolut nicht. Genau wie der Jäger die Erfahrung im Töten von Wirbeltieren hat, so hat auch der Angler offiziell selbige wenn er eine Prüfung hat. Das ist also andersherum genau das selbe. Bleibt nur noch die Waffe als einziger Unterschied. Da würde dann aber ja auch reichen wenn man da eine Prüfung oder Eignung oder was auch immer macht. Aber warum sollten die Angler dann noch irgendwas anderes lernen um jagen zu dürfen, sie haben ja die Erfahrung im töten von Wirbeltieren. Mit einem Waffenschein zusammen sollte das genau so reichen um Jagen zu gehen, zumal die Jagd ja eine noch ältere Art der Nahrungsbeschaffung ist als das Angeln.

Und ich habe btw. keinen Vergleich gemacht. Die Vergleich von Angler und Jäger, und das Gleichsetzen beider, kam von Dir. Ich habe nur die zweite Aussage Deines Vergleiches genannt, die Du ja ausgelassen hattest, und gefragt ob Du das echt so siehst.


----------



## Koalabaer (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Der hinkt absolut nicht. Genau wie der Jäger die Erfahrung im Töten von Wirbeltieren hat, so hat auch der Angler offiziell selbige wenn er eine Prüfung hat. .



Mit der Prüfung hat man dann automatisch Erfahrung. :m Na ja, zumindest offiziell. :q

Zum Thema Jagd: welcher geprüfte Angler traut sich zu...einen Warmblüter zb.Ziegenbock mal waidgerecht plattzumachen.

Bei Fischen macht das schon mal Mutti.Also laßt doch endlich diese Vergleiche.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Der hinkt absolut nicht. Genau wie der Jäger die Erfahrung im Töten von Wirbeltieren hat, so hat auch der Angler offiziell selbige wenn er eine Prüfung hat. Das ist also andersherum genau das selbe. Bleibt nur noch die Waffe als einziger Unterschied. Da würde dann aber ja auch reichen wenn man da eine Prüfung oder Eignung oder was auch immer macht. Aber warum sollten die Angler dann noch irgendwas anderes lernen um jagen zu dürfen, sie haben ja die Erfahrung im Töten von Wirbeltieren. Mit einem Waffenschein zusammen sollte das genau so reichen um Jagen zu gehen, zumal die Jagd ja eine noch ältere Art der Nahrungsbeschaffung ist als das Angeln.



Dann schau doch einfach mal hier rein. Dann schau mal was da an Stoffvielfalt vorhanden ist und, was Du denn davon beantworten kannst :q


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Der Jagdschein ist schon deshalb nicht mit dem Fischereischein zu vergleichen, weil in der Ausbildung zum Jagdschein eben auch eine Ausbildung zum Bewirtschafter eines Jagdreviers enthalten ist. Um Wild nach klaren Vorgaben eines Revierinhabers zu erlegen reicht weit weniger Ausbildung. Den Nachweis der Treffsicherheit könnte man z. B. auch per Jahresschießnadel erbringen.
> Der Fischereischein erhebt den Anspruch als Befähigungsnachweis für die Bewirtschaftung eines Gewässers nicht. Er ist auch keine Voraussetzung für die Bewirtschaftung eines Gewässers.
> In der gegenwärtigen Form bringt die Prüfung zum Fischereischeins nichts. Es wäre sinnvoller den Schein ohne Prüfung auszugeben und Kurse nachgelagert anzubieten. Für den reinen Angler sollte das völlig ausreichen.


 
Es geht aber um die Prüfung und nicht den Fischereischein.

So kann mir mal Jemand erklären wie das bei Euch mt der Bewirtschaftung ist ?

Ich, Dunraven und wahrscheinlich auch andere Niedersachsen kennen kaum Gewässer die nicht von Anglern bewirtschaftet werden.
Wenn ein Verein aber so etwas macht, sollten die Mitglieder auch ein Mindestmaß an Wissen haben.
Sie bestimmen den Gewässerwart, der dann die Planung macht, oder machen es gemeinsam.
Aber auch der kann nicht gegen die Meinung aller etwas durchsetzen.
Dann ist er wech.
Darum stehe ich auch zur Prüfung.

Mag sein das ich als Niedersachse etwas anderes mit Angeln verbinde wie viele von Euch.
So bleibe ich auch bei meiner Meinung Jagt und Angeln wären vergleichbar.
(Selbst die blöden Fragen aus dem Link, fand ich vergleichbar...)


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

die leute im vorstand also gewässerwarte etc sollten ahnung haben von dem was sie maschen und müssen eben notfalls entsprechende lehrgänge  etc besuchen.
der "einfache angler" muß das nicht auch wenn er im verein ist.
und das ist vollkommen wumpe ob in nds, bay oder sonstwo.
und wenn du unbedingt willst, dann setz dich doch bitte dafür ein, daß die bewirtschafter ne prüfung zu machen haben aber nicht ottonormalangler.
nicht jeder kann und will im vereinsvorstand mitmachen, aber angeln kann man auch ohne prüfung.
nochmals es geht ums angeln und nicht um gewässerbewirtschafter.

antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> die leute im vorstand also gewässerwarte etc sollten ahnung haben von dem was sie maschen und müssen eben notfalls entsprechende lehrgänge etc besuchen.
> der "einfache angler" muß das nicht auch wenn er im verein ist.
> und das ist vollkommen wumpe ob in nds, bay oder sonstwo.
> und wenn du unbedingt willst, dann setz dich doch bitte dafür ein, daß die bewirtschafter ne prüfung zu machen haben aber nicht ottonormalangler.
> ...


 
Der Vorstand wird aber von den Mitgliedern bestimmt.
Ein wenig Grundwissen braucht er dann schon, auch Er ist als Mitglied nicht nur Angler.
Denn sonst heißt es schnell die da oben und nicht mehr wir.
Antonio du schreist ja förmlich nach gut ausgebildeten Funktionären.
Die werden aber dann die Mitglieder kaum noch vertreten, Ihre Ansichten könnten dann von einander abweichen.
Das funktioniert nicht.

Es wird aber jemand die Arbeit machen müssen.
Das kann eben ein Verein, oder man kauft den Schein entweder beim Fischer oder staatlichen Bewirtschafter.
Aber die machen es nicht umsonst und mehr Reglungen werden es auch werden.

Das ist sicher einer der Gründe das es in Niedersachsen zwar fast keine ungeprüften Angler gibt, es aber auch nicht vorgeschrieben ist.
Gleichzeitg hält sich das Land fast raus, und benötigt auch das Geld vom Fischereischein nicht. 
Ich halte das für keinen Zufall, das wir heute noch viele Freiheiten haben die viele Bundesländer verlohren haben.
Eben auch weil Angler bei uns, längst meist die Verantwortung als Bewirtschafter,übernommen haben und sich eben oft nicht nur als Angler ohne Verpflichtungen sehen.


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

bernd das ist doch nicht nur bei euch so, daß die vereine auch bewirtschafter sind.
nur eben der normale angler, der angeln will der braucht keine prüfung wozu, der will auch kein bewirtschafter sein.
der bewirtschafter muß die kenntnisse haben, dies sollte eben in der regel der vorstand sein oder der verein hat jemanden, der auf dem gebiet ausgebildet ist. aber doch nicht jeder angler.
ja und eine gute bewirtschaftung wird eben meist von der mitglieder/anglermeinung abweichen.
dann muß sich eben der vorstand durchsetzen und nicht der angeler der irgendwelche exoten als besatz haben will als ein beispiel.
und sind wir doch ehrlich in vielen fällen gibt der vorstand doch heutzutage nach und besetzt eben nach anglerwunsch massenhaft refos etc obwohl teilweise sogar verboten.
und das sind alles geprüfte.


antonipo


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich brauch auch keine Trainerlizenz, um in einen Fußballverein eintreten zu können..


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Was ist den Die Hauptaufgabe des Vorstandes.
Der Vorstand soll die Interessen der Mitglieder vertreten.

Was soll er machen wenn zum Beispiel die Mehrheit für Refos abstimmt.
Wenn er das nicht mittragen kann, bliebe nur der Rücktritt.
So etwas kommt nicht mal so selten vor, nur ändert es eben nichts an dem was dann gemacht wird.


Das kann nur gehen, wenn auch die Mitglieder Grundwissen haben.


----------



## Sharpo (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Demnach müssten die Gewässer unserer Nachbarländer leer und verloddert sein.
Auch müsste in den Angelvereinen dort die reinste Anarchie und Chaos herschen.

Wie können die nur unter solchen ungeprüften Bedingungen nur Angeln?


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wie sagte schon General Wrangel während der 1848er Revolution:

 "*Vox populi Vox Rindvieh*":vik:


----------



## Koalabaer (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was soll er machen wenn zum Beispiel die Mehrheit für Refos abstimmt.



kann in einem BL fast nur geprüfter doch garnicht vorkommen. |kopfkrat
die kennen sich aus...mit Besatzmaßnahmen der guten fachlichen Praxis. #6


Gruß Jörg


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Demnach müssten die Gewässer unserer Nachbarländer leer und verloddert sein.
> Auch müsste in den Angelvereinen dort die reinste Anarchie und Chaos herschen.
> 
> Wie können die nur unter solchen ungeprüften Bedingungen nur Angeln?


 
Gute Frage !
Ich weiß zu wenig über das Angeln dort.

Mit Länder meinte ich eigentlich Bundesländer.
Habe ich geändert.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> kann in einem BL fast nur geprüfter doch garnicht vorkommen. |kopfkrat
> die kennen sich aus...mit Besatzmaßnahmen der guten fachlichen Praxis. #6
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Die ist hier vor Ort, tatsächlich selten.
Seltener als Lachs oder Meerforelle.


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Warum zieht es so viele Angler aus NDS und NRW z. B. in die Niederlande? Weil da die Fischbestände wesentlich besser sind. Da werden Besatzmaßnahmen auch durchgeführt aber alle von ungeprüften Anglern. |kopfkrat

Kann nicht sein weil nicht sein kann was nicht sein darf!|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Da gabs doch noch so komische Gesellen die wir in D alle paar Jahre mal wählen können und die dann für uns entscheiden - Wie hießen die gleich?
Achja, da ists nicht notwendig Ahnung zu haben, die Auserwählten machen ja genug Blödsinn ...

Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum gerade bei uns Anglern das große Interesse nach einem Wissensnachweis (der Masse) besteht, wobei es doch sonst ausreicht, wenn die Wenigen die Entscheiden wenigstens aussehen als hätten sie Ahnung...

Ich frage mich gerade - haben überhaupt alle der Funktionäre/Verbandsmitglieder oder wie die alle heißen einen Schein? Falls dort die Scheinpflicht nicht bestehen würde, würde es das ganze Thema ad absurdum führen |kopfkrat
|wavey:


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich frage mich gerade - haben überhaupt alle der Funktionäre/Verbandsmitglieder oder wie die alle heißen einen Schein? ...



manche haben sicher 'nen schein. :q


----------



## daci7 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> manche haben sicher 'nen schein. :q


Aber sicher keinen heiligen ... 
:g


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Thomas,
nun habe ich nicht alle postings hier gelesen, jedoch einige flüchtig überflogen und möchte auch dazu etwas posten. 
Das fischereigesetz ist eine ländersache und je nach land ist dieses unterschiedlich, in nordrhein westfalen muss eine prüfung abgelegt werden um den staatlichen fischereischein zu bekommen. 
Nun wird diese prüfung unterschiedlich gesehen, über zu leicht, da man nichts lernt bis hin - warum solch ein schein, alles blödsinn und je nach bundesland ist eine prüfung  pflicht. 
Ich selbst finde dieses gut, weil dort die zukünftigen angler nach einem system geprüft werden, damit feststellt wird, ob sie sich theoretisch damit  befasst haben und über gesetzes- sowie fischereikunde und der angelei etwas wissen. Dieses ist wichtig damit sie sich am gewässer richtig verhalten.
Praktische erfahrung lernen sie natürlich nicht - das ist vergleichbar mit einem sportboot führerschein - da wird auch nur theorie verlangt und praktisch einige knoten bzw. eine runde  "mann über bord- manöver"  verlangt.  Beim angelschein - muss man praktisch eine hechtangel bzw, die montage - die gefragt ist - dem prüfer vorlegen -  das war´s dann, alles andere ist theorie. 
Nun habe ich in meinem leben an reichlich prüfungen teilgenommen - das ganze leben ist ja eine prüfung - und kenne sehr gut den schwierigkeitsgrad  der anglerprüfung, denn ich habe diese prüfung bestanden und kann mitreden. :q  Da bin ich wirklich froh drüber :vik:
Nun habe ich die chance wahrgenommen und noch andere betreffend der fischerei gemacht - wo etwas mehr verlangt wurde - förmlich sämtliche scheine bis hin zum fischereiberater und saß später im  prüfungsausschuss solcher prüfungen. 

Die prüfung für den angelschein zählte zu den leichtesten, die ich im leben gemacht habe
Das nun einige angler bzw. vereine sich durch vorbereitungskurse damit geld verdienen oder die vereinskasse auffrischen, ist doch normal - dieses wurde schon zu meiner zeit gemacht. Manch ein angler hat sich schon gedanken gemacht, wie kann ich - mit mein geliebtes hobby einen euro verdienen - und so werden fische gefangen, geräuchert und verkauft und andere personen und vereine, schulen nun anfänger, die gerne angler werden möchten. Dieses ist ja eine gute tat und einige beraten sie noch und verkaufen ihnen auch noch die erste angelausrüstung - so kenne ich es von früher und so ist es auch noch heute. Dieses mit der beratung ist zum teil besser, wenn es ehrlich durchgeführt wird, als manch ein geschriebenes wort vom hersteller, damit der verkauf angekurbelt wird.
Diese kurse, sind ja keine pflicht - wie beim  führerschein fürs auto, wo fahrstunden eine pflicht sind. 
 Durch  lesen und "selbststudium" kann man sich für die prüfung vorbereiten, jedoch ist es weitaus einfacher, wenn ein fachmann dieses erklärt und z.b. sagt:  schau mal,  dieses ist ein fettflosse. Ein gelächter bricht dann aus und wenn man ihn fragt, warum lachst du, er antwortet: als ich fettflosse gehört habe, dachte ich an die hände von pommes fritz.:q 

Wenn eine person, durch solch einen kursus etwas mehr wissen bekommt in der gesetzes- sowie fischereikunde und sich danach hält, so ist dieses begrüßenswert, denn es kommt uns, d.h. der natur zugute.

Nun  werden länder angeschnitten wie schleswig holstein - wo man als tourist einen  angelschein für geld bekommen kann - ohne prüfung und ahnung. Das wurde gesetzlich dort im bundesland eingeführt und ist dort normal und somit kann jeder dort angeln - dieses macht sich bemerkbar - zu heringszeit können jetzt tausende mehr dort angeln und man muss nicht bis nach dänemark fahren. Es macht außerdem die kassen voll - nicht nur beim staat. Nun kann ich nicht sagen, wie sich dieses zahlenmäßig auswirkt, die verkauften heringsbleie sprechen jedoch eine deutliche sprache, wie viele personen z.b. in der schlei um kappeln die angel ins wasser halten und auch die bleie dort versenken ebenso in hvide sande.
Ich kenne es von der schlei aber auch von dänemark in hvide sande, da wird "einfach" geangelt ob man ahnung hat oder nicht, dieses spielt keine rolle, teilweise arbeitet man mit montagen, die unvorstellbar sind. Diese montagen habe ich des öfteren unterwasser gesammelt und verstand die welt nicht mehr - was da alles versenkt wurde. Teilweise wo man sofort erkennen konnte ob es ein angler gemacht hat ein laie oder ein räuber.  Ob diese nun von angler stammen, die eine prüfung abgelegt haben oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen, ebenso wenn ein fisch waidgerecht behandelt wird oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen ob er eine prüfung gemacht hat
Jedenfalls steht fest, wenn einer die prüfung bestanden hat und einen angelschein bekommt, kennt er sich etwas aus, so soll es ja sein. Ob er sich richtig verhält,  hängt von der person ab, jedenfalls werden oft die angler von seiten der naturschützer angegriffen, da ihr verhalten am gewässer bzw. mit den tieren nicht ganz in ordnung ist - zum teil berechtigt. 
Da muss ja was dran sein, entweder man kennt sich nicht aus, oder man hat es halt verlernt bzw. es ist einem egal. 

Nun sind halt sehr unterschiedliche menschen in der gruppe der angler und jeder sieht den fang von fischen mit unterschiedlichen augen. Fest steht, wenn einer keine ahnung hat und sich nicht mit den gesetzten auskennt, kann er schnell einen fehler machen - diese soll jeder wissen bevor er eine angel in seine hände hält bzw. eine schnur mit haken nur mal im fließgewässer treiben lässt um festzustellen, ob der bach auch fische hat.
Wissen kann nicht schaden - aber wenn jeder am gewässer fummelt, wie er es gerne möchte, kann durch unwissen großer schaden entstehen. Die "liebe zum fisch" artet bei einigen dann soweit aus, dass sie kaum noch fische für die anderen angler lassen. 
Liebe macht halt blind - man sieht keinen fisch mehr.:q:q

Ein fachgespräch habe ich mal in hvide sande unter zwei anglern gehört, da fing einer einen kleinen kabeljau von ca 15 cm. Da waren sie sich über die fischart nicht einig, der eine sagte, es könnte ein kleiner dorsch sein, da sagte der andere, es kann kein dorsch sein, die sind viel größer. So interessant kann die angelei sein - bei den beiden kam wirklich freude auf über den fang und wenn einer dieses gespräch gehört hat, kann er noch was lernen.:q


----------



## antonio (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was ist den Die Hauptaufgabe des Vorstandes.
> Der Vorstand soll die Interessen der Mitglieder vertreten.
> 
> Was soll er machen wenn zum Beispiel die Mehrheit für Refos abstimmt.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



LAC schrieb:


> Thomas,
> nun habe ich nicht alle postings hier gelesen, jedoch einige flüchtig überflogen und möchte auch dazu etwas posten.
> Das fischereigesetz ist eine ländersache und je nach land ist dieses unterschiedlich, in nordrhein westfalen muss eine prüfung abgelegt werden um den staatlichen fischereischein zu bekommen.
> Nun wird diese prüfung unterschiedlich gesehen, über zu leicht, da man nichts lernt bis hin - warum solch ein schein, alles blödsinn und je nach bundesland ist eine prüfung  pflicht.
> ...




antonio


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und solche Diskussionen ob Dorsch (Kabeljau) oder watt weiss ich, findet man in jeder Gesellschaftsschicht.
Selbst hinter der Fischtheke so mancher Lebensmittelläden ist die Bezeichnung Dorsch nicht bekannt.
Und so mancher weiss auch nicht was (wieviel) ein Pfund Kaffe ist.

Sorry LAc, alles keine Argumente für eine Prüfung.
Den Beweis dafür, dass es ohne geht liefern Dir jeden Tag unsere Nachbarländer.

Desweiteren kann man nicht nur Fehler beim Angeln und Umgang des Fisches machen sondern auch bei Hunden, katzen und Schweinen.
Selbst das Kanichen was zum Schlachten gedacht ist und im Garten gehalten wird unterliegt dem Tierschutzgesetz.
Aber welcher Städter hält nun ein Kaninchen für den Verzehr?

In Deutschland besteht die Eigenart schell Verbote einzurichten.
Ich seh dies regelmäßig in "meinem" Verein.
Kontrollen will keiner durchführen, also müssen Verbote her.
Eine Logik die sich mir nicht erschliesst.
Wahrscheinlich liegt es aber daran, das man einfach die falschen Kontrolleure bzw. diese falsch ausgebildet hat.

Mein Argument für eine Prüfung ist einzig allein ein Argument gegen die Argumente der Tierschutzfreaks zu haben.
Geprüfte Angler begehen keine Tierquälerei.  
Naja, und die Ausnahmen sind nicht auf den Mist der Fischereiverbände gewachsen...  *hust*,


----------



## Black-Death (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

die frage ist: wieviel des geforderten wissens bei der prüfung weiß man nach einem jahr oder länger noch?!

wer könnte von euch heute sicher behaupten die theoretische führerscheinprüfung zu bestehen? ^^

da bleiben doch meist nur die einfachsten fragen in erinnerung: womit darf man nicht fischen? mit giftigen, explodierenden dingen


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Black-Death schrieb:


> die frage ist: wieviel des geforderten wissens bei der prüfung weiß man nach einem jahr oder länger noch?!
> 
> wer könnte von euch heute sicher behaupten die theoretische führerscheinprüfung zu bestehen? ^^
> 
> da bleiben doch meist nur die einfachsten fragen in erinnerung: womit darf man nicht fischen? mit giftigen, explodierenden dingen




Diese Frage kannst Du jeden Stellen.
Kein Elektriker, Maurer, Bankkaufmann etc. wird nach 10 Jahren (oder kürzer) die Prüfung nochmal bestehen.
Keiner wird das damals erlente Wissen zu 100% abrufen können.


----------



## Black-Death (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Diese Frage kannst Du jeden Stellen.
> Kein Elektriker, Maurer, Bankkaufmann etc. wird nach 10 Jahren (oder kürzer) die Prüfung nochmal bestehen.
> Keiner wird das damals erlente Wissen zu 100% abrufen können.




was lernen wir daraus...?! 
ausbildungen abschaffen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ääh - Prüfung hat aber nicht grundsätzlich was mit Ausbildung zu tun, in vielen Ländern kann man ohne Kurs/Ausbildung die Prüfung machen...

Eine sinnlose theoretische Prüfung ist sogar schädlich für eine gute praktische Ausbildung der Angler - die personellen und finanziellen Ressourcen werden für auswendiglernen sinnlosen Stoffes statt in praktische Ausbildung investiert..

Prüfung, Fischereischein, Ausbildung, Lernen etc. hat auch heute nicht zwangsweise miteinander zu tun, steht oft genug leider sogar im Gegensatz..


----------



## daci7 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Black-Death schrieb:


> die frage ist: wieviel des geforderten wissens bei der prüfung weiß man nach einem jahr oder länger noch?!
> 
> wer könnte von euch heute sicher behaupten die theoretische führerscheinprüfung zu bestehen? ^^
> 
> da bleiben doch meist nur die einfachsten fragen in erinnerung: womit darf man nicht fischen? mit giftigen, explodierenden dingen



Hatte wir nicht etztens erst eine theoretische Angelprüfung hier im Board? Ich glaube aus Bayern kam der Spaß.
Ca. 90%+ der User ham die Prüfung ohne irgendetwas zu tun geschafft und ich würde behaupten, dass auch meine Freundin oder sonstwer, der nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun hat, diese Prüfung schaffen würde. Ohne zu lernen.
#h


----------



## Black-Death (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

bis auf die fischkunde ist auch alles zu schaffen


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Antonio und Sharpo
natürlich kann man wichtige informationen  für ein vereinsgewässer auf ein faltblatt bekommen - dieses ist drucktechnisch möglich und wäre sogar empfehlenswert. Nun muss man nur noch einen finden im verein, der es an den mann bringt d.h. dass der angler es bekommt und einen angler, der es liest und sich danach richtet, dann läuft alles super. 
Jedenfalls wäre es empfehlenswert, wenn ein verein solch ein blatt veröffentlicht und einige vereine haben ja alles geregelt für ihre mitglieder - oft so ausdruckstark, dass es nicht mehr verstanden wird. Schlimmer wie manch eine gebrauchsanweisungen.
Nun schreibe ich vereinsgewässer, denn sollte dieser angler mit seinem faltblatt ein anderes gewässer aufsuchen, sieht alles anders aus. So ist es nun mal in der natur und deshalb werden vom land regeln aufgestellt für die landesgewässer, die grundsätzlich eingehalten werden müssen- da kann auch kein verein was dran rütteln, wobei ich auch bei vereinen fehler erkannt habe z. b. beim besatz.
Denn vor jahren habe ich alle gewässerwarte eines fließgewässers von über 100 km länge an einem tisch geholt, da mussten bzw. sollten sie die karten auf den tisch legen betreffend des besatzes - dieses wurde gemacht, ob sie etwas vertuscht haben kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch lag förmlich eine wundertüte auf dem tisch, da fische besetzt wurden, die gar nicht dort heimisch sind - alles aus liebe zum fleisch.

Ob einer eine prüfung hat oder nicht, hat auch nichts mit der fangmenge zu tun. Nach dem "gesetzt" soll ein angler seine fische für den eigenverbrauch verwerten, viele halten sich daran einige nicht. Einige sind förmlich eine karitative einrichtung und ihre fische werden "kostenlos" verteilt . Bei einem gespräch mit einer frau (anglerin) in hvide sande - die hochburg der heringsangelei in dänemark -  sagte sie zu mir, mein mann ist 1. vors. vom angelverein und wir könnten noch eine woche lang angeln um alle zufrieden zu stellen, so groß ist die liste der bestellung.
Wie dumm sie ist, dieses zu sagen. 
Als in norwegen, die fischausfuhr beschränkte wurde, brach um 40 % der tourismus zusammen. Es lohnte sich nicht mehr, daran sieht man, dass die angelei mit unterschiedlichen augen betrachtet wird. 
Beim heringsangeln in hvide sande werden von anglern, wöchentlich busse voll mit heringe nach deutschland und in anderen ländern gekarrt - alles für den eigenverbrauch. Sie haben sogar auf den campingplatz, eine einrichtung d.h. hauszelt und wohnwagen wo sie leben und am wochenende kommt der bus und holt die fische ab.
So gierig ist es  - alles für den eigenverbrauch !
In den 80ger jahren saßen wir am runden tisch, da legten uns die naturschützer eine fotoserie vor, da hatte ein angler mit der stippe reichlich weissfische gefangen, gehältert im setzkescher, der damals noch erlaubt war. Auf dem weg nach hause hat er wie ein nikolaus einen sack - voll mit fische - auf den rücken getragen und nach etwa 800 m wurden der sack mit den fischen im wald entleert, weil sie ihm zu schwer wurden. 
Da kann man nur sagen, diese person zählt nicht zu den anglern - mehr nicht, ist aber einer unter uns. 
Dieses hat ja nichts mehr mit der normalen angelei zu tun. 

@ Sharpo, 
es geht nicht darum ob einer zu der fischart (gadus morhua) dorsch oder kabeljau sagt, der eine lebt in der ostsee der andere in der nordsee, sondern dass die worte gefallen sind, der ist zu klein, dass kann doch kein dorsch oder kabeljaui sein, die sind doch wesentlich größer.
Fischarten zu unterscheiden ist nicht immer einfach, genau durch untersuchungen an ganz bestimmte merkmale.  Grob können die meisten angler die heimischen süßwasser fischarten unterscheiden Jedenfalls sollte man wissen ob sie unter schutz stehen oder nicht, wobei z.b. die maifische ( alse und finte) die früher auch den rhein hochgezogen sind, nur an den kiemendornen genau unterscheiden d.h. bestimmen kann.
Dieses verlangt man ja nicht von einem angler.

Betreffend den nordischen nachbarländer, wo keine angelprüfung verlangt wird. Diese länder kann man gar nicht mit deutschland vergleichen, wenn es um die angelei geht, z.b. hat dänemark ca. 7500 km küstenlinie und einwohner wie in schleswig holstein und norwegen etwa die gleiche einwohnerzahl und mit den inseln etwa 80.000 km küstenlinie. 
Selbst die niederlanden, ein kleines land ist durchzogen mit kanälen, da man es förmlich trocken gelegt hat. All diese menschen sind förmlich seit eh ud je mit den wasser und fischfang groß geworden und haben förmlich alle weltmeere befahren.
Deswegen hinkt der vergleich, denn zur heringszeit stehen z.b. in hvide sande - die hochburg der heringsangelei in dk  -  etwa 5 dänen und ca. 500 deutsche und 40 osteuropäische angler am gewässer, wobei nur wenige eine angelprüfung haben. Die osteuropäischen angler sich jedoch bestens auskennen und genau wissen mit welcher methode sie am besten die fischart überlisten können ohne viel verlust zu haben. Gelernt ist gelernt, da sie praktische erfahrung haben, jedoch zum teil keine grenzen bei der angelei kennen.
Hvide sande ist ein hot spot, der zur heringszeit eine mülldeponie gleicht  - muss man für diese angler bzw. wegwerfgesellschaft auch ein infoblatt  drucken lassen, damit sie ihren müll nicht wegwerfen oder sind das alle analphabeten, die nicht lesen können, denn in deutschland sind etwa 2 millionen der erwachsenen totale sowie mehr als 14 % bzw. 7,5 millionen funktionale analphabeten, da helfen auch keine infoblätter, für die müssen zeichnungen entworfen werden. 
Es ist eigentlich schade, dass dieses der fall ist und ich habe  hier im board mal einige gute angelplätze genannt, die kaum einer kannte  - als ich sie erwähnt hatte, entwickelten sich diese plätze in einem jahr zur müllhalde - wurmdosen, angelschnüre, bierdosen  usw. konnte man dort im umkreis liegen sehen. Da macht man sich gedanken, ob man solche plätze nennt, wenn man anschließend das ergebnis sieht. 
Das alles hat nichts mit einer anglerprüfung zu tun, einfach nur, dass man die natur in der man sich bewegt auch achtet  - mehr nicht.
Allen ein petri heil  - ohne oder mit angelprüfung


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Antonio und Sharpo
> natürlich kann man wichtige informationen  für ein vereinsgewässer auf ein faltblatt bekommen - dieses ist drucktechnisch möglich und wäre sogar empfehlenswert. Nun muss man nur noch einen finden im verein, der es an den mann bringt d.h. dass der angler es bekommt und einen angler, der es liest und sich danach richtet, dann läuft alles super.
> Jedenfalls wäre es empfehlenswert, wenn ein verein solch ein blatt veröffentlicht und einige vereine haben ja alles geregelt für ihre mitglieder - oft so ausdruckstark, dass man es nicht mehr verstanden wird. Schlimmer wie manch eine gebrauchsanweisungen.
> Nun schreibe ich vereinsgewässer, denn sollte dieser angler mit seinem faltblatt ein anderes gewässer aufsuchen, sieht alles anders aus. So ist es nun mal in der natur und deshalb werden vom land regeln aufgestellt für die landesgewässer, die grundsätzlich eingehalten werden müssen- da kann auch kein verein was dran rütteln, wobei ich auch bei vereinen fehler erkannt habe z. b. beim besatz.
> ...



Du sagst es. Es hat alles nichts mit der Prüfung zu tun.

Übrigens kann man diese Regeln wie üblich mit dem Kauf der Erlaubniskarte ausgeben.

Unter uns, in meinem Umkreis gibt es mehrere schöne Parks.
Diese sind im Sommer mit Besuchern überlaufen (Grillparties) und am Abend restlos vollgemüllt.
Datt liegt nicht imme an den Anglern.



Und, Fische für den Eigenverbrauch steht nirgends im Gesetz.

Kann man andere Länder nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen? 
Also ist dies nun von der Bevölkerungsdichte abhängig ob Prüfung oder nicht?
Warum gibt es dann die vielen Ausnahmen?

In meinen Augen ist dieses Argument blödsinn.


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Es hat alles nichts mit der Prüfung zu tun.
> Hat es auch nicht, jedoch bei einer bestandenen prüfung kennt er sich ein wenig aus, wenn er angeln geht - mehr ist es nicht und einer ohne angelprüfung, kann z.b. ein fischereibiologe sein und noch prof. an der uni oder einer, der von tuten und blasen keine ahnung hat.
> Fest steht - dass die mit prüfung alle ein wenig grundkenntnisse haben.
> 
> ...



Nun kommen wir auf den punkt, jeder sieht es anders und handelt nach seinen vorstellungen und glaubt er macht es richtig - dieses ist ja ein guter gedanke und ansatzpunkt.   Nun muss man nur noch wissen,  wer denn dieses wissen besitzt - da geht es drum, der wird dann eingeschaltet - das ist verdammt kompliziert.
Jedenfalls einer der die angelprüfung bestanden hat - ist berechtigt und darf ein fischchen fangen -  mehr nicht.

Nun habe ich im laufe von jahrzehnten festgestellt, dass angler - ohne prüfung - sehr viel ahnung haben, wo sie am günstigsten einkaufen können - sogar weltweit.  Das ist ja ein erfolg und man sieht, dass sie sich informieren und auf schnäppchenjagd gehen.
Die kehrseite ist, dass sie jedoch kaum ein fachbuch besitzen - schade eigentlich. Denn was nutzt ein roter dorschkiller, wenn man nicht weiß, dass die farbe rot in 20 m tiefe grau erscheint und bei den fischen förmlich eine tarnfarbe ist. Was soll´s, auch dieses ist nicht wichtig, da der kampf nicht mit dem fisch angesagt war sondern mit dem seegang. Hick -  ein seefahrt die ist lustig.!
Gruß und sehe alles ganz locker, das entspannt.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Fische müssen einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden.
Diese Verwertung kann auf verschiedenste Weise erfolgen.

Eine Möglichkeit ist, die gefangenen Fische dem Zoo als Tiernahrung zu verschenken.
Das ist nun keine verdreherei von mir, sondern entspricht dem Gesetz.

Und warum wird der Angler für den Müll anderer Nichtangler verantwortlich gemacht?
Und wenn es nicht der Angler war, waren es die Ausländer?
Und wenn nocht die, dann die Jugendlichen die jeden Abend sich dort einen Saufen.
Ich mein, man kann immer einen Schuldigen finden. Nur eine Frage wen man gerade aus uterschiedlichen Gründen an die Karre pissen will.

Ansonsten fällt mir nicht viel zu Deinem Beitrag ein. Er enthält viel Polemik und keine belegbaren Tatsachen.
Oder woher willst Du wissen das in DK die glücklichsten Menschen leben?
Mit solchen Behauptungen kann ich nichts anfangen.

Auf den besten Wege?
Liegt nicht am Angeln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



LAC schrieb:


> Jedenfalls einer der die angelprüfung bestanden hat - ist berechtigt und darf ein fischchen fangen -  mehr nicht.



EBEN NICHT !

Genau das ist dovch der Knackpunkt. Die Prüfung berechtigt nicht zum Fischfang, sondern zum Erwerb eines Scheines der zum Erwerb einer Erlaubnis berechtigt. 

Und in den vielen Ländern mit Kurspflicht ist es so:

Man muss einen Kurs besuchen, um zu einer Prüfung zugelassen zu werden, mit deren bestehen man einen Schein kaufen kann, den man braucht, um eine Erlaubnis kaufen zu können.


----------



## Jose (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> EBEN NICHT !
> 
> Genau das ist dovch der Knackpunkt. Die Prüfung berechtigt nicht zum Fischfang, sondern zum Erwerb eines Scheines der zum Erwerb einer Erlaubnis berechtigt.
> 
> ...




und es wird noch schöner: das gefangene fischchen soll er dann auch noch essen :m


----------



## Sharpo (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> und es wird noch schöner: das gefangene fischchen soll er dann auch noch essen :m



Das mit Dioxin, PCB etc. verseuchte Fischchen soll er dann essen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Auf der Plusseite ist aber zu vermerken, dass er weder dafür noch für die Zubereitung einen Kurs oder eine Prüfung absolvieren muss.



Stimmt, da ist eine Lücke im Gesetz.


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> EBEN NICHT !
> 
> Genau das ist dovch der Knackpunkt. Die Prüfung berechtigt nicht zum Fischfang, sondern zum Erwerb eines Scheines der zum Erwerb einer Erlaubnis berechtigt.
> 
> ...



Ralle,
da muss ich dir recht geben - ich habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt, wobei die bestandene prüfung pflicht ist   - alles andere ist dann nur noch formsache beim amt.
Das die teilnehmer vorher einen kurs besuchen müssen, der vorgeschrieben ist, dazu kann ich nichts sagen. Vielleicht ist es von land zu land unterschiedlich.  Als fischereiberater, war ich zuständig und habe die prüfungen durchgeführt, dabei saß dann eine person vom amt, die alles weitere schriftlich machte. Dieses war in NRW und es liegt 30 jahre zurück
Es kann jedoch sein, dass früher sehr viele angehende angler bei der prüfung durchgefallen sind  und alles war umsonst - da keiner durch kam.|supergri Dann wollte man diese spielerei nicht mehr mitmachen und hat als pflicht im vorfeld einen kursus angesetzt.
Wie du postest, sind es  pflichtkurse, dann kann ich nicht verstehen, dass sich einige hier aufregen, dass sich daran vereine oder personen die diesen pflichtkursus vorbereiten und anbieten,  bereichern. Wenn das pflichtkurse sind, so ist sicherlich auch da vorgeschrieben vom staat, dass nur eine kompetente person diese schulung d.h. pflichtkursus durchführen kann. Nun will ich dieses nicht aus der ferne überprüfen, jedoch kann ich es mir vorstellen.
Wenn es jeder machen könnte, dann werden ja demnächst die kurse alle kostenlos angeboten, von personen die sich hier aufregen.|supergri

Wir könnten damit anfangen, hier im anglerboard - denn das ist kostenlos, jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen lehrer finden unter den freiwilligen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> und es wird noch schöner: das gefangene fischchen soll er dann auch noch essen :m


 Falsch!!!! Verwerten!!!#d


----------



## spodsbjerg (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@LAC
Aufregen tun sich immer viele aber selbst etwas umsonst machen tut keiner . In NRW ists keine Pflicht einen Kurs zu belegen. Meldest Dich spätestens 4Wochen vor der Prüfung an und gut ist. #h


----------



## Affe (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Bei mir war es so das ich den Kurs besucht habe, als Abschluss gab es eine Prüfung, nach bestandener Prüfung konnte ich den Schein SOFORT mit nach Hause nehmen und meinem Verein beitreten.

Die Kosten für den Kurs mit Prüfung lagen bei 60 € daran hat sich bis heute kaum etwas geändert hier.


PS: Ich bin Ostfriese


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> @LAC
> Aufregen tun sich immer viele aber selbst etwas umsonst machen tut keiner . In NRW ists keine Pflicht einen Kurs zu belegen. Meldest Dich spätestens 4Wochen vor der Prüfung an und gut ist. #h



@ spodsbjerg
Danke für die information! 
Dann sind meine worte doch kein falsch zeugnis - das kenne ich mit dem aufregen und umsonst machen. Tausende hände gehen hoch und alle brüllen, da bin ich bei und wenn der tag kommt sind alle verschwunden. 
Ich nehme es ihnen nicht für übel - es ist ihr hobby - soll es aber auch bleiben, denn wenn sie fachlich werden, wirds problematisch.

@ Affe
du erwähnst am schluß ?
PS ich bin bin ostfriese
Was willst du damit sagen, dass du unter die tierschützer gegangen bist und die angelei nicht mehr ausüben kannst. Man hat mir berichtet, die ostfriesen würden dort die hubschrauber füttern - ich hoffe ja nicht, dass du das auch machst und noch deine arme und hände für die angel bewegen kannst.


----------



## Jose (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Falsch!!!! Verwerten!!!#d



ist richtig.
dann geht ja auch zander als schweinefutter.


und weinst du jetzt gleich?


----------



## spodsbjerg (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Bin kurz davor :c bei solchen Kommentaren |bla:. Hauptsache mitreden!! Ausserdem brauchen auch Schweine was zu fressen |supergri


----------



## redlem (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Genau


|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Sharpo (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> @LAC
> Aufregen tun sich immer viele aber selbst etwas umsonst machen tut keiner . In NRW ists keine Pflicht einen Kurs zu belegen. Meldest Dich spätestens 4Wochen vor der Prüfung an und gut ist. #h




Noch nicht, ist aber in Gespräch.


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Fische müssen einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden.
> Diese Verwertung kann auf verschiedenste Weise erfolgen.
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit ist, die gefangenen Fische dem Zoo als Tiernahrung zu verschenken.
> ...




@ Sharpo
leider habe ich dein posting übersehen -jetzt kommt die antwort.


Das mit der sinnvollen verwertung ist richtig - in berlin mussten früher die fangfische sogar entsorgt werden - auch dieses war sinnvoll. 

Ich beschuldige keinen angler, dass er im park die bierflaschen liegen gelassen hat, ich habe von stellen gesprochen, die von angler aufgesucht werden - gute fangplätze, die mit wurmdosen usw. d.h. angelkram aber auch bierdosen vollgemüllt sind. In 10 min kann ich dir 100 solche fotos hier einstellen - belegbare beweise.  In hvide sande wird von den anglern zur heringszeit ein "roter" teppich ausgerollt - der aus müll besteht - auch da habe ich aufnahmen. 
Nun denke nicht  - ich bin der müllmann - ich kann dir auch dicke fische zeigen, aber auch welche, die auf einer parkbank gesäubert werden.

Ich will keinen angler an die karre pissen, habe mich immer stark für die angler gemacht,  bin selbst einer der sich sogar bestens auskennt ohne überheblich zu sein. Es sind tatsachen mit dem müll, weil in unseren reihen d.h. unter den anglern, halt solche personen sich befinden, die den müll machen, weil ihnen das scheiß egal ist. Leider ist es so.
Ich meine auch keine ausländer, denn die sind wir ja auch in andere länder, außer man kommt nicht rum und angelt nur vor der haustür - dann kann man sich auch kein bild machen über andere gewässer.
Wobei in den ländern, wo nicht die schnäppchenjagd und geiz ist geil zeit herrscht, die menschen alle gut angeln können, weil sie die fische fangen - ohne prüfung und schein - damit sie nicht verhungern. Sie betrachten die angelei mit ganz anderen augen - so auch die menschen in den ost- und südropäischen ländern. Das ist einfach so - und deshalb fallen sie oft neg. auf in den ländern wo alles durch gesetze geregelt ist.

Sharpo, wenn du von belegbaren tatsachen postest, dann kannst du dir nicht vorstellen, was ich für belegbare tatsachen hier habe - die im aquatischen bereich liegen - ich kann darin schwimmen.   Ich sitze hier zwischen 5000 fachbücher auf eine angelkiste und versuche die tatsachen, die festgestellt worden sind - festzuhalten, damit anderen die augen geöffnet werden - weil sie es nicht wissen - und dass schon über 40 jahre.

Mit dänemarks glücklichsten menschen - da schnmunzele ich drüber, aber vor noch nicht langer zeit, wurde eine studie von einem forschungsinstitut veröffentlicht - weltweit -  mit dem ergebnis, dass in dänemark die glücklichsten menschen leben. Es ging weltweit durch alle medien, diese habe ich nur erwähnt. Wenn du es nicht in den nachrichten gehört hast oder glauben willst, ist das ok, denn wenn du die meßlatte ganz tief hälst ist jeder glücklich, wenn er die beine darüber heben kann. Aber weh, sie liegt etwas höher - dann stolpern einige ganz gewaltig. |supergri 
In dem sinne und nicht dass du stolperst am gewässer über eine bierdose, weil du glaubst die liegen nur im park auf der wiese.


----------



## Dunraven (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Mit der Prüfung hat man dann automatisch Erfahrung. :m Na ja, zumindest offiziell. :q
> 
> Zum Thema Jagd: welcher geprüfte Angler traut sich zu...einen Warmblüter zb.Ziegenbock mal waidgerecht plattzumachen.
> 
> ...



Warum?
Außerdem hat Ulli damit angefangen zu sagen das Jäger ja die bürokratisch geforderte Erfahren/den Nachweis haben die zum Töten eines Wirbeltieres nötig sind, und daher normal keine Prüfung bräuchten. Ich sagte nur das Angler die ja auch haben, und daher ebenfalls die Voraussetzung zum Töten von Rehen, Wildschweinen, ect. Wenn man es also, wie er, nur von der geforderten Erfahrung abhängig macht, dann geht es in beide Richtungen. Und dann muss er auch die andere Richtung für ok halten.



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Dann schau doch einfach mal hier rein. Dann schau mal was da an Stoffvielfalt vorhanden ist und, was Du denn davon beantworten kannst :q



Warum? 
Ich kann einem Jäger auch einen Fischerprüfungsbogen vorlegen, der würde vermutlich durchfallen. Aber wenn es bei Fischen reichen soll sich selbst schlau zu machen, und sich z.B. die Unterscheidungsmerkmale der verschiedenen Fischarten, Indiktorinsekten, ect. selbst anzulesen, warum sollte es dann nicht auch bei der Jagd gehen? Mehr Stoff kann nicht der Grund sein, denn die Fischerprüfung könnte man auch aufblasen wenn man will. 



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Der Jagdschein ist schon deshalb nicht mit dem  Fischereischein zu vergleichen, weil in der Ausbildung zum Jagdschein  eben auch eine Ausbildung zum Bewirtschafter eines Jagdreviers enthalten  ist. Um Wild nach klaren Vorgaben eines Revierinhabers zu erlegen  reicht weit weniger Ausbildung. Den Nachweis der Treffsicherheit könnte  man z. B. auch per Jahresschießnadel erbringen.
> Der Fischereischein erhebt den Anspruch als Befähigungsnachweis für die  Bewirtschaftung eines Gewässers nicht. Er ist auch keine Voraussetzung  für die Bewirtschaftung eines Gewässers.



Das ist es was ich eben nicht verstehe. Die Jäger hier sind stolz das sie ihren Jagdschein haben. Sie haben ja was geleistet, schau wieviel Stoff das ist den ich lernen musste um mir 1x im Quartal/Halbjahr/Jahr ein Reh zu schießen. 

Was soll die Bewirtschaftung in der Prüfung wenn man kein Revier hat/will? Du sagst selber das weit weniger reicht zum schießen. Wir haben den Vorteil als Angler das uns sowas überflüssiges erspart bleibt bei der Prüfung. Das macht man in einem Lehrgang von einer Woche, aber nur wenn man Gewässerwart wird, also wenn man es braucht. Aber dann wird eben auch ein Lehrgang zum Erwerb gemacht, damit der Verein auch die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gewässerwarte hat.

Daher verstehe ich nicht, warum auf der einen Seite gesagt wird ein Angler muss nach ihrer Meinung nicht eine Forelle von einem Hecht, Karpfen, Aal, Wels, ect. unterscheiden können, dann aber auf der anderen Seite dauernd darauf hingewiesen wird das ein Jagdschein ja ja so toll ist. Man musste ja Unmengen von Sachen lernen die mit Fischen nichts zu tun haben, aber dadurch das man gelernt hat ein Reh von einem Dachs, Wildschwein, et. zu unterscheiden, ist man so gut, das man ja keine Prüfung braucht um die Meerforelle vom Lachs zu unterscheiden, den Aland vom Döbel, ect. 

Ich kapiere eben nicht warum die Jäger so stolz drauf sind das sie langwierig den Unterschied zwischen den Tieren lernen müssen, aber es als zuviel empfinden wenn sie lernen sollen die Fische zu unterscheiden, damit sie wissen welche Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten für den Fang gelten. Entweder kann man bei beiden sagen das ist alles selbst nachlesbar, oder nicht. 

Hier ist genau das passiert was ich vermutet habe. Das ist alles nicht vergleichbar als Argument der Jäger. Diejenigen die ein viel größeres bürokratisches Monster überstanden haben wollen das schützen, damit sie etwas besonderes sind. Da soll das vorgeschriebene erlernen von Wissen nötig sein. Aber in einem vergleichbaren Bereich soll es unnötig sein. Dabei sind die 1:1 vergleichbar, zumindest in den Bereichen die beide teilen. Klar kann man der Fischerprüfung vorwerfen das sie Praxisnäher sein sollte und angepasster, aber was die Notwenigkeit angeht sind sie eben vergleichbar. Denn in den USA, ect. ist so ein Jagdschein auch nicht so kompliziert. Das Argument das in anderen Ländern ne Prüfung unnötig ist kann man also auch beim Jagdschein nehmen. Da wird aber eben das erlernen des Wissens von den Kritikern der Fischerprüfung als notwenig angesehen, was sie bei der Fischerprüfung als unnötig abtun, wie hier gezeigt wurde. 



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Warum zieht es so viele Angler aus NDS und NRW z.  B. in die Niederlande? Weil da die Fischbestände wesentlich besser sind.  Da werden Besatzmaßnahmen auch durchgeführt aber alle von ungeprüften  Anglern. |kopfkrat



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich fahre im Sommer jede Woche zum Angeln da hin, aber sicher nicht weil ich mehr fangen will. Mehr bekomme ich wesentlich leichter hier. Kürzere Strecke, mehr Fisch. Ich fahre da hin weil es da mehr Wettkämpfe gibt. Da fange ich dann oft deutlich weniger als hier (Angler mit Fängen von über 10 Kg haben wir in Holland meist 1-2x in 13 Angeln mit im Schnitt 16 Teilnehmern. Sprich bei 208 Ergebnissen ist es schon gut wenn 3 zweistellig sind. Da bin ich hier bei unseren Fischen besseres gewöhnt. Oder Raubfischangeln. Die letzten beiden Mal wo ich in Holland teilgenommen haben, da hatten wir 3 oder 4 Fänger. Der Großteil blieb Schneider. Und groß waren die Fische auch nicht. Ih kenne Leute die fahren in Deutschland 150 Km für ein Hegefischen und keine 70 für eines in Holland, weil sie sagen da fängt man ja eh nichts. 

Klar gibt es da auch gute Gewässer, genau wie hier. Aber das ist sicher nicht das Land der besseren Fänge. Bei Raubfisch gehen die meisten da auch wegen der Größe in, weil die Großen seltener entnommen werden. Das ist eher der Grund. Statt 6 Kleine hier dann lieber 1 richtig großen in Holland. 



LAC schrieb:


> @ Affe
> du erwähnst am schluß ?
> PS ich bin bin ostfriese
> Was willst du damit sagen, dass du unter die tierschützer gegangen bist  und die angelei nicht mehr ausüben kannst. .



Er will damit sagen das er nicht aus NRW kommt oder sonstwo weg. Bei uns muss man die Prüfung machen, den Kurs darf man mitmachen, wer nicht will, oder nur hin geht um nicht zuzuhören, der kann trotzdem an der Prüfung teilnehmen, aber fällt halt durch wenn er selber nicht lernt. 

Btw. ist es auch nett sich wegen ein paar Euro Kursgebühren aufzuregen. Das ist normal einmalig, und da gibt man im Jahr deutlich mehr für Köder aus als für etwas das man ein Leben lang hat. Btw. schreiben hier doch meist recht aktive Angler. Da ist eine Wobblerbestellung für ein paar hundert Euro doch nichts, und Gufis für mal eben 50 Euro, normal. Eine Spinnrute darf auch 200 Euro kosten, eine Rolle 200-400 Euro, nach 5 Jahren muss es spätestens das nächste Top Modell sein. 60-100 einmalig Euro sind aber einen Aufstand wert. Tageskarte im Urlaub für 20 Euro, naja kostet halt soviel. Wir klagen schon auf interessantem Niveau. 

Und als unser Vorsitzender Werner Klasing vor ca. 10 Jahren den Jahresbeitrag für die Befischung der (damals 145, heute 155) Vereinsgewässer von 35 Euro auf 50 anheben wollte, um unter anderem Rückstellungen zum Ankauf von Baggerseen zu haben, da haben wir uns mal umgehört was die Teilnehmer unserer Hegefischen für ihre Vereine an Beitrag zahlen. Vereine mit 6-10 Gewässer waren teils über 50 Euro, und auch hier lese ich teils von Vereinen die 250 Euro nehmen und Wartelisten haben. Da frage ich mich bei niedrigen Beiträgen, wie bei uns, warum es da so schlimm sein soll wenn dann noch ne Prüfung für 60-100 Euro verlangt wird.  Bei denen mit 250 Euro Beitrag ist es noch unverständlicher, da sie für 1 Jahr bereitwillig Unsummen zahlen, aber bei etwas einmaligen dann jammern.


----------



## antonio (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Antonio und Sharpo
> natürlich kann man wichtige informationen  für ein vereinsgewässer auf ein faltblatt bekommen - dieses ist drucktechnisch möglich und wäre sogar empfehlenswert. Nun muss man nur noch einen finden im verein, der es an den mann bringt d.h. dass der angler es bekommt und einen angler, der es liest und sich danach richtet, dann läuft alles super.
> Jedenfalls wäre es empfehlenswert, wenn ein verein solch ein blatt veröffentlicht und einige vereine haben ja alles geregelt für ihre mitglieder - oft so ausdruckstark, dass es nicht mehr verstanden wird. Schlimmer wie manch eine gebrauchsanweisungen.
> Nun schreibe ich vereinsgewässer, denn sollte dieser angler mit seinem faltblatt ein anderes gewässer aufsuchen, sieht alles anders aus.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@antonio

Vorallem möchte ich mal den Bus voller Heringe sehen.


|muahah:|jump:

Ich sag zu seinen Beiträgen nichts mehr.


----------



## angler1996 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

sharpo

Du lachst an der falschen Stelle. Tue dir mal Hvide Sande im Mai an oder benutze mal die Suche unter Heringsfestival,
, dann ziehst du das nicht mehr in Zweifel
Sorry für OT
Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> sharpo
> 
> Du lachst an der falschen Stelle. Tue dir mal Hvide Sande im Mai an oder benutze mal die Suche unter Heringsfestival,
> , dann ziehst du das nicht mehr in Zweifel
> ...




Absolut nicht.
Oder hast Du schon mal einen Bus voller Heringe gesehen?
ich nicht. Eher ein Bus voller Angler mit Kühltaschen.
In diesen Kühltaschen waren dann die Heringe.  

Es wird einfach zuviel Polemisiert.
Ich weiss nicht wie man unter den ganzen Anglern in Hvide Sande Deutsche von Dänen unterscheiden kann und will. 

Aber gut, ich bin kein Heringsangler.


Und anders: Warum sollte man dies verurteilen?
Ich verstehe nicht warum man sich jetzt in dem Fall Hvide Sande als Moralapostel aufspielt?
Legst Du selber nur 3 Heringe ein oder lieber 10 oder 20 oder 30? Im Laden kauf ich auch einen Eimer Heringe und nicht Stückweise. Desweiteren sollen lieber die Angler Eimerweise aus der See per Angel holen als mit einen Fischdampfer geschieht.
Die Beifänge und Schaden ist dadurch erheblich größer.

Man sollte mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Aber was hat das mit der Prüfung zu tun? Nichts.
Die Prüfung hat keinen Einfluss auf das Angeln in Hvide Sande oder sonst wo in Dänemark oder auf der Welt.
Andere Länder, andere Sitten.
Wir Deutschen haben nicht den Löffer der Weisheit gegessen und schon gar nicht der Moral.

Da der Kollege LAc mit solch netten Beispielen kommt, Frage ich nun ob wir aus moralischen Gründen eine Prüfungspflicht brauchen oder aus sachlichen/ fachlichen Günden? 
Mir scheint es, dass LAC für eine Prüfung aus moralischen Gründen plädiert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Denn in den USA, ect. ist so ein Jagdschein auch nicht so kompliziert. Das Argument das in anderen Ländern ne Prüfung unnötig ist kann man also auch beim Jagdschein nehmen. Da wird aber eben das erlernen des Wissens von den Kritikern der Fischerprüfung als notwenig angesehen, was sie bei der Fischerprüfung als unnötig abtun, wie hier gezeigt wurde.
> 
> ...



Es wundert mich immer wieder, wie oberflächliche die Sache mit den Gebühren gesehen wird. Es geht nicht um den absoluten monetären Betrag, es geht ums Prinzip.
Wann immer ich Geld ausgebe, möchte ich dafür irgendeinen realen Gegenwert. Ich möchte etwas besitzen , mich an etwas erfreuen, unterhalten werden, einen Dienst erkaufen oder direkt etwas tun dürfen.

Niemand, der klaren Geistes ist, zahlt für nichts, nicht mal einen Cent.

Außer bei der Prüfung.

Bei der Prüfung zahlt man für nichts. Man erwirbt kein relevantes und unabdingbar nötiges Wissen, keine besondere Qualifikation, bekommt keinen realen Gegenwert, ja ist nicht mal berechtigt, irgendetwas tun zu dürfen.

Es ist eine Luftblase, ein Kassenfüller. Zwar ist der monetäre Aufwand, je nach Einkommen, sicher zu verkraften, Peanuts für den einen oder anderen, aber die Masse spült einen netten Betrag in die Kasse.

Man könnte genau so gut sagen, es ist ok, wenn ein Betrüger jemanden um 2 € betrügt. Macht er das bei 100.000 Menschen, hat er ganz schön verdient. Geld, für dass sich andere, wenn auch nur für einen Augenblick, krummgelegt haben.

Prinzipiell ist die Prüfung sinnlos und reine Abzocke. Ein Münzenwurf in einen Geßlerhut.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es wundert mich immer wieder, wie oberflächliche die Sache mit den Gebühren gesehen wird. Es geht nicht um den absoluten monetären Betrag, es geht ums Prinzip.
> Wann immer ich Geld ausgebe, möchte ich dafür irgendeinen realen Gegenwert. Ich möchte etwas besitzen , mich an etwas erfreuen, unterhalten werden, einen Dienst erkaufen oder direkt etwas tun dürfen.
> 
> Niemand, der klaren Geistes ist, zahlt für nichts, nicht mal einen Cent.
> ...



Nunja, sicherlichist die Prüfung nicht sinnlos. Man kann eine ganze Menge lernen. 
Nur ob dies für die Angelei immer relevant ist, das ist eine andere Frage.
Fischbestimmung ist sicherlich sehr sinnvoll. Nicht jeder hat Internet (leider immer noch nicht) oder will es nicht haben um sich über die Artenbestimmung zu informieren.

Aber der Rest? 
Gesetze? Gewässerkunde? Planzenkunde? Fischkrankheiten? (Jeder Fisch der komisch aussieht oder riecht kommt eh weg. So verfährt jede gesunde Hausfrau.)
Selbst die Zusammenstellung des Equipments ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nur mal so zur Info,bei der Jagdausbildung muss man auch Tiere zerwirken,bezw.Aufbrechen und dann zerlegen.

Bei 95% der Anglerprüfungen wird nichtmal nen fisch in live gezeigt,geschweige getötet oder ausgenommen.

Und man muss sich mit Krankheiten bestens auskennen,der Jäger darf sein Wildbrett verkaufen,der Angler darf das nicht.


So nun könnt ihr weiter machen.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



gründler schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info,bei der Jagdausbildung muss man auch Tiere zerwirken,bezw.Aufbrechen und dann zerlegen.
> 
> Bei 95% der Anglerprüfungen wird nichtmal nen fisch in live gezeigt,geschweige getötet oder ausgenommen.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja ein weiteres Problem. 
Die derzeitige Fischereiprüfung ist eine Farce.

Somit hat sie nach dem derzeitigen Regelungen nur die Absicht den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Im Grunde muss vor jeder Prüfung ein Vorbereitungslehrgang stehen.
Ein amtl. qualifizierten Vorbereitungslehrgang der von geprüften Dozenten durchgeführt wird.  


Dann könntem man die Sache schon etwas ernster nehmen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bei der Prüfung zahlt man für nichts. Man erwirbt kein relevantes und unabdingbar nötiges Wissen, keine besondere Qualifikation, bekommt keinen realen Gegenwert, ja ist nicht mal berechtigt, irgendetwas tun zu dürfen.


 
OT, aber geil:

Gibt mal auf Google "Oktoberbrief 2012 - *Grundschule Herzogenaurach*" ein.

Zitat:
"Ihr Kind darf erst nach abgelegter Fahrradprüfung in der 4. Jahrgangsstufe mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule kommen." #q

Gibt ein hochoffizielles Zertifikat. Hat meine Tochter im Zimmer hängen. |supergri


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> OT, aber geil:
> 
> Gibt mal auf Google "Oktoberbrief 2012 - *Grundschule Herzogenaurach*" ein.
> 
> ...



Was droht bei Verstoß?
Kenn ich auch von der Schule meiner Kurzen.
Ich ignoriere soetwas grundsätzlich.
Mit soetwas geraten die bei mir an den Richtigen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich finde eine Fahrradprüfung wichtig, denn 0,4% aller Kinder verunglücken im Strassenverkehr- über Unfälle beim Angeln kenne ich keine Statistik....

Die Angelprüfung ist so wie sie ist einfach nur Schwachsinn, da sind wir uns doch alle einig, oder? Aber eine Änderung wird es nicht geben, da - ist ja u.a. im Forum S-H nachzulesen - die Offiziellen ja nicht auf die Kohle verzichten wollen. Aber mal schauen was hier in S-H diesbezüglich noch so passiert...Stichwort "Urlauberfischereischein"- wenn die aktuelle Diskussion und Eingabe des LSFV SH jetzt mal nicht zu einem Eigentor wird. Es bleibt abzuwarten und zu hoffen.


----------



## Knispel (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So, ich hab mich jetzt angemeldet, mal sehen was die mir im Lehrgang beibringen .... Für mich : Ich mach den Quatsch und nach mir die Sinnflut - das ist halt Deutschland.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetz tangemeldet, mal sehen was die mir im Lehrgang beibringen .... Für mich : Ich mach den Quatsch und nach mir die Sinnflut - das ist halt Deutschland.




Wieso "Nochmal Sharpo"?

Bin ja ganz auf Deiner Seite. Ist Blödsinn!
Besonders in Deinen Fall.


----------



## antonio (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

so weit ich weiß hat knispel zwar nen schein aber die vereine in nds verlangen eine prüfungsbescheinigung.und die hat er nicht.
soviel zur sinnhaftigkeit der prüfung.

antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein weiteres Problem.
> Die derzeitige Fischereiprüfung ist eine Farce.
> Da gebe ich Dier recht.
> Aber weniger wegen des Inhaltes, sondern weil man die wenigen Fragen auswendig lehrnen kann.
> ...


----------



## Purist (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



gründler schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info,bei der Jagdausbildung muss man auch Tiere zerwirken,bezw.Aufbrechen und dann zerlegen.
> 
> Bei 95% der Anglerprüfungen wird nichtmal nen fisch in live gezeigt,geschweige getötet oder ausgenommen.



Das liegt aber den Ausbildern. Diejenigen, die Engagement haben, bringen Fische mit, zeigen sogar wie man sie ausnimmt und filetiert, verteilen anschließend noch Rezepttips. Gleiches gilt für das Vorführen von Angelgerät oder Videos bezüglich des Fischverhaltens. Ein Muss ist das leider nicht, aber es wäre wünschenswert, wenn jeder Lehrgangsteilnehmer auch all das "mitnehmen" könnte, inklusive Hakenbindeschnellkurs und Weitwurfübungen. Wenn Ausbildern all das egal ist, nur stur die Fragen durchgenudelt werden, bleibt's eben unter dem Teppich. Aber ich denke hier könnten die Verbände einige Pflichtübungen schaffen, die noch nicht einmal teuer sein müssten. 



gründler schrieb:


> Und man muss sich mit Krankheiten bestens auskennen,der Jäger darf sein Wildbrett verkaufen,der Angler darf das nicht.



Wir dürfen es nicht, um Berufsfischern keine Konkurrenz zu machen. Krankheiten spielen da nur insofern eine Rolle, weil Fisch schnell verderblich ist, was für die Gastronomie durchaus ein Risiko ist. Manche Angler nehmen es damit nicht so genau, und im Sommer kann das schon ein Problem sein. In dem Sinn: Selbstvergiftung ist legal.


----------



## Koalabaer (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@Prüfungsbefürworter

...wir haben doch in den alten BL seit ca. 40-50Jahren und in den neuen BL ca.20 Jahre die Prüfungspflicht.Mehr oder weniger gut...aber im Gegensatz zum Rest der Welt immerhin!
Hier müssen sich doch leicht Erfolge zeigen lassen. Was also hat dieser Prüfungswahn bewirkt(zum positiven)?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Antonio

Betreffend der faltblätter, ist das doch in thüringen eine tolle sache, dort wird es gemacht - super.
Nun erwähne ich nochmal, das fischereigesetz ist ein landesgesetz - deshalb kann man nicht hier im board posten, wenn´s um die fischerei geht u.a. auch die prüfung,  dass alles was mit der fischerei/ angelei zu tun hat in den bundesländern gleich ist - da kann man schreiben und posten was man will und möchte, es bleiben unterschiede, auch wenn dem einen das gefällt und dem anderen nicht.

ZU deinen zeilen: wo hast du denn diese unwahrheit her. diese aussage ist nicht wahr
möchte ich natürlich mich zu äußern: Drei informationen habe ich gepostet: einmal, geht es um den besatz eines fließgewässers - das andere mal über die aussage einer frau, sowie ihr mann, die in hvide sande auf bestellung angeln und dass der tourismus in norwegen zusammengebrochen ist, als die fisch-ausfuhrbeschränkung eingeführt wurde. http://www.norwegen.no/News_and_events/germany/Kultur-in-Norwegen/travel/Angeln/fishquota/
http://issuu.com/havforskningsinsti...1?mode=embed&layout=http://skin.issuu.com/v/l
Alles was hier im board gepostete wird, sollte man sehr genau prüfen, einige können dieses, andere wissen gar nicht wie sie es machen. 
Bevor ich was poste schalte ich mein gehirn ein und ich habe auch meine finger noch voll im griff und erwähne nur etwas, was ich in den medien bzw. schwarz auf weis vorliegen habe. Auf 127 seiten habe ich hier alles über den norwegen tourismus vorliegen - das einzige was sich positiv entwickelt hat, sind die kreuzfahrten und man hat reichlich neue hütten gebaut - es sind einfache häuser und dürfen nur in beschränkter anzahl gebaut werden - gut für angler. Wobei diese nicht den standard haben wie die ferienhäuser in deutschland oder dänemark und nicht von familien gerne angenommen werdern - da liegt der knackpunkt.  

Ich gebe dir recht, die bestandende anglerprüfung damit ich die fangerlaubnis bekomme,  hat nichts mit dem "können" angeln zu tun.

Wenn ich norwegen oder dänemark oder ein land aus afrika erwähne -  länder die dünn besiedelt sind, dann haben dort die einheimischen, wenn sie angeln möchten, alle reichlich platz am gewässer.
Werden bestimmte regionen, als besonders schöne ecken oder gute plätze für die angelei ausgewiesen, wo reichlich fisch vorkommt,  stehen nicht nur einheimische in den startlöchern, sondern auch ausländische und so werden einige stellen förmlich überlaufen. Bei seen und fließgewässern ist die teilnehmerzahl regulierbar  bzw. muss eine bestimmte anzahl an anglern da sein. Im meer sieht das anders aus, in der heringszeit stehen dann z.b. in hvide sande, auf 10 m etwa 10 und mehr personen - 95% sind ausländer etwa 85% deutsche - dänemark ist in deutscher hand dann.

Ja, du hast recht, müll wird überall gemacht  - ich habe auch gesagt, es hat etwas mit den personen zu tun - ich spreche nicht vom müll auf den raststätten oder im park, sondern von den wurmdosen und angelkram am gewässer - dieser dreck, wird ja nicht von einem hundehalter, der dort spazieren geht gemacht,  sondern von menschen die geangelt haben - es müssen fischwilderer gewesen sein, denn ein angler - mit oder ohne prüfung - macht dieses nicht. Entschuldigung, dass ich gepostet habe, es sind angler, die machen das nicht.

@ Sharpo
So wie ich lese, kennst du dich auch bestens aus - vor der tür. Wenn ich schreibe, dass wöchentlich ein buss aus deutschland nur mit fahrer kommt und die fische abholt, dann stimmt das.  Auch wenn du postest im bus sitzen normal 8 angler mit heringskisten - das stimmt auch - haben sie aber noch platz, wenn sie zurück fahren, dann haben sie nicht viel gefangen.
Wer in hvide sande einen tag angelt, und es läuft normal, der kann etwa 500  heringe landen - das hört sich utopisch an, wenn man es nicht kennt, stimmt aber und wenn eine familie die ganze woche lang angelt - da kommen tausende zusammen und am wochenende werden die fische mit dem bus abgeholt. So sieht es aus - einer mit einer fischbuden- reklame ist auch vor ort - der verwertet die sicherlich fachgerecht.
So sieht es aus und wenn du meinst, dieses stimmt nicht - dann ist das ok, weil du dich ja bestens auskennst. 

Sharpo. mit deinen worten, aber gut ich bin kein heringsfänger, sagst du ja schon alles d.h. du kennst dich nicht aus, wo heringe gefangen werden z.b.was in hvide sande los ist.
Ich kann einheimische unterscheiden - z.b. an der sprache und ich erkenne sofort ob es ein däne ist und kann dir sagen - an der sprache -  ob er von jütland, fünen oder kopenhagen kommt. 
Unvorstellbar ist das für manch einen, ist aber etwa als wenn ein bayer in berlin eine rede hält. 
Andere länder andere sitten, dass ist richtig, deshalb angeln auch einige in deutschland oder in dänemark ohne erlaubnisschein.
Selbst beim heringsfestival haben einige angler keine fangerlaubnis gehabt d.h. den staatl. schein, damit sie fische in dänemark fangen dürfen.
Nicht aus moralischen gründen bin ich für eine prüfung, sondern aus rein fachlichen - diese prüfung ist ja nicht schwer, jedoch muss man sich schon mit der gesetzeskunde und fischereikunde etwas befassen, damit  keine fehler gemacht werden, sonst besteht man die prüfung nicht. 
Dieses hat nichts mit den späteren fangerfolgen zu tun, das steht auf einem ganz anderen blatt. 
Nun kann man sich natürlich alles selbst beibringen - das stimmt - wobei ich es begrüße und den hut ziehe z.b. bei autodidakten in der kunst.
Jedenfalls ist solch ein selbststudium mit reichlich arbeit verbunden und fehler nimmt man hin, da man sie nicht erkennen kann, all dieses ist nicht so schlimm, wenn man ein bischen angelt am gewässer.
Es wird aber ganz schlimm, wenn er durch eine funktion im verein auch noch an der fischfauna rütteln kann - dann hört bei mir der spaß auf, denn es sind genug fehler in den letzten jahrzehnt beim besatz gemacht worden. 
Auch wenn einer den kleinen oder anschließend den großen  gewässerwartsschein gemacht hat, bedeutet das nicht, dass der besatz richtig gemacht wird, denn oft hat der 1. vors. das wort, was gemacht wird, bzw. bei einer abstimmung, die mehrzahl. Das geht leider nicht, da es da kein  hin un her gibt - entweder richtig oder falsch läuft die sache dann ab.  
Da hapert es bei den meisten anglern und einige gewässerwarte, die etwas mehr ahnung haben, sich jedoch nicht durchsetzten können, haben dann große probleme und machen das, was die angler gerne möchten.

Nun kann man posten und über meine person sagen was man will - auch dass ich spinne, das wird nichts daran ändern, es ist halt so und ich habe dieses alles erlebt bei vereinen.
Nun bin ich auch mitglied - normal z.b. hier im anglerboard -  und habe reichlich prüfungen gemacht - obwohl ich das hier nicht brauche -  von der angelprüfung, gewässerwart, fischereiberater, el-fischer um nur einige zu nennen.  Und weil ich alle bestanden habe und ich 40 jahre - die augen unterwasser und beim lesen aufgemacht habe -  landete ich immer in den obersten etagen bei großen verbänden im wissenschaftlichen beirat.
Ich freue mich immer, wenn ein angler zu mir kommt und sagt, kannste mir einige bücher über fische oder über die gewässer zum lesen geben - ja ich kann. Die meisten jedoch werden fachlich und beraten mich und nennen mit hot spots z.b. wo ich am preiswertesten ein heringspaternoster im internet schießen kann.
Petri heil


----------



## Dunraven (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es wundert mich immer wieder, wie oberflächliche die Sache mit den Gebühren gesehen wird. Es geht nicht um den absoluten monetären Betrag, es geht ums Prinzip.
> Wann immer ich Geld ausgebe, möchte ich dafür irgendeinen realen Gegenwert. Ich möchte etwas besitzen , mich an etwas erfreuen, unterhalten werden, einen Dienst erkaufen oder direkt etwas tun dürfen.



Also genau das was man beim Kurs und der Prüfung bekommt.
Meine liegt ja schon lange zurück, aber am Ende habe ich einen Prüfungsnachweis bekommen, und mit dem kann ich Gastkarten bekommen. Also besitze ich den Nachweis und kann mich daran erfreuen das ich damit Erlaubniskarten bekommen kann, und dann schöne Gewässer befischen darf. Unterhalten wurde ich beim Kurs, denn ich habe einiges gelernt, die Stimmung war gut, und es war auch unterhaltsam. Einen Dienst habe ich mir damit auch erkauft, und zwar den des Ausbilders und der Helfer. 

Wobei das stimmt nicht ganz, denn kaufen würde bedeuten das sie damit ja etwas verdienen, das ist aber eher weniger der Fall. Viele der Helfer machen es einfach so, und haben ja auch noch die Kosten für Benzin, ect. zu tragen, was denen halt egal ist. Sie machen es weil es ihnen gefällt.

Und wenn Du keinen Gegenwert für Dein Geld siehst, dann mach doch keine Prüfung. Geh an den Forellenpuff, da interessieren sie sich nicht dafür. Oder kaufe Dir ein Gewässer. Das wundert mich an der Sache, denn wer meint er hat nichts von der Prüfung, der muss sie doch nicht machen. Es gibt genug Alternativen zur Prüfung, aber die kommen halt langfristig meist deutlich teurer. Also keinen Gegenwert zu bekommen, das liegt allein im Auge des Betrachters.



antonio schrieb:


> so weit ich weiß hat knispel zwar nen schein aber  die vereine in nds verlangen eine prüfungsbescheinigung.und die hat er  nicht.
> soviel zur sinnhaftigkeit der prüfung.
> 
> antonio



Äh der Gesetzgeber verlangt das die Vereine sie verlangen. Die haben also auch nicht unbedingt die Wahl. Wobei es auch da Ausnahmeregelungen gibt.


----------



## Koalabaer (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@LAC

dass du über Angler berichtest(Dänemark)welche wahrscheinlich zu 90% die Prüfung haben...ist dir schon klar?
Hier suchen wir aber Argumente,welche für die Prüfung sprechen!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @Prüfungsbefürworter
> 
> ...wir haben doch in den alten BL seit ca. 40-50Jahren und in den neuen BL ca.20 Jahre die Prüfungspflicht.Mehr oder weniger gut...aber im Gegensatz zum Rest der Welt immerhin!
> Hier müssen sich doch leicht Erfolge zeigen lassen. Was also hat dieser Prüfungswahn bewirkt(zum positiven)?
> ...


 
Das ist sicherlich kaum sicher zu sagen...
...möglich es zeigt sich durch Veränderungen.


benutzt noch Jemand Drillinge für Friedfische ?

wer legt noch legal Schnüre ?

sind Gold u. Schluckhaken nicht für viele Vergangenheit ?

werden Weißfische (Brachsen) noch als Schlecht betrachtet die raus sollen und wie Müll entsorgt werden.

färben wir immer noch Maden und Futter ?

werden Köderfische noch lebend aufgezogen ?

ist übermäßiges Füttern nicht zu einem Thema geworden ?

werden nicht immer öfter auch Kleinfische geachtet.

ist die Quappe noch immer der Schadfisch, der nicht ins Gewässer gehört.

Machen sich nicht einige sogar Gedanken über den Schaden von Karpfenbesatz.

werden immer noch solche Mengen Karpfen besetzt ?

werden Hechte, so wie früher als Besatzfischfresser bekämpft, egal welches Mass festgelegt ist.

Halten sich nicht immer mehr Angler an Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten.

Wird nicht immer mehr Druck gemacht, Fischpässe zu errichten.

werden nicht Wasserwerte überprüft und ist der Druck bei Verunreinigungen verklagt zu werden nicht größer geworden.

ist es nicht so, das es heute vielen Aufstößt, wenn ein Fisch nicht richtig getötet wird.

fischen nicht immer mehr mit Kunstködern, statt mit Fischen.

einige verzichten gar auf den Fang von Aalen, weil sie um die Gefährdung wissen.

ist nicht stellenweise die Refo als Besatz verschwunden.

machen nicht immer mehr C&R

ist Wettfischen wie in den 70er 80er Jahren heute noch zu finden.

Liegt immer noch so viel Müll von Anglern wie früher am Wasser.

Kennen wir nicht heute mehr Arten als bei uns gefangen werden.

Halten sich nicht fast alle, an die wichtigsten Regeln und Gesetze.

ist die Wasserquallität nicht heute viel besser geworden als in den 70er Jahren.

Wäre Bachforellenbesatz früher so kritisch von Anglern betrachtet worden.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255452

Machen viele nicht viel mehr für das Angeln und die Gewässer, als lediglich zu fischen.

Das kann man sicher noch laaanngeeee...fortführen.


Ich finde es hat sich gewaltig etwas getan.
Das Wissen der Deutschen um solche Dinge ist gewachsen, ein Teil der Deutschen sind auch wir Angler.
Ob das mit der Prüfung nun immer zu tun hat, glaube ich natürlich nicht.

Aber sicher zum Teil.

Aber das wird auch noch etwas dauern, die Jugendlichen die mit der Prüfung großgeworden sind, kommen ja jetzt erst ins Vorstandsalter.:q


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @LAC
> 
> dass du über Angler berichtest(Dänemark)welche wahrscheinlich zu 90% die Prüfung haben...ist dir schon klar?
> Hier suchen wir aber Argumente,welche für die Prüfung sprechen!
> ...


 
Im Gegenteil
:q 

Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung..
Es werden Argumente gesucht, gegen die Prüfung.

Da gebe ich mal einen.
Ich finde es ein peinliches Unding, das das (Angel)Urlauber Land Deutschland keine Reglungen für Ausländische Gastangler hat.
Diese Turistenscheine mag ich auch nicht, aber für angelnde ausländische Urlauber einige Tage im Jahr, würde ich gut finden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Also genau das was man beim Kurs und der Prüfung bekommt.
> Meine liegt ja schon lange zurück, aber am Ende habe ich einen Prüfungsnachweis bekommen, und mit dem kann ich Gastkarten bekommen. Also besitze ich den Nachweis und kann mich daran erfreuen das ich damit Erlaubniskarten bekommen kann, und dann schöne Gewässer befischen darf.
> 
> Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch! Mit dem Prüfungszeugnis bekommst Du nullkommanix. Es berechtigt lediglich zum Kauf eines Dokumentes, mit *dem* Du *dann* Erlaubnisscheine kaufen kannst.
> ...



Der Gesetzgeber hat einen Schei$$dreck von sich aus verlangt. Die Prüfungspflicht wurde seinerzeit auf Druck des VDSF eingeführt, der dann freundlicherweise gleich auch die kostenpflichtige Durchführung übernommen hat.

Und wo wir grade beim Abzocken sind. In NRW sind Bestrebungen im Gange, die Freiwilligen Kurse zur Pflicht zu machen. Und dann dürfen sie auch nicht mehr von jedermann kostenlos durchgeführt werden, sondern kostenpflichtig von wem wohl? Na ?

Und dann hat natürlich keiner mehr Lust, noch zusätzlich einen kostenlosen Kurs, wie sie z.B. von Vereinen und Gerätehändlern durchgeführt, und in denen auch wirklich gute Sachen vermittelt werden, zu besuchen.
Statt dessen laufen die Leute dann zu einem stinklangweiligen Pflichtkurs, in dem überwiegend völlig blödsinniges und längst überholtes Zeug vermittelt wird. Und da kommen sie dann zum Schluß mit einem wertlosen Fetzen Papier raus und sind genauso blöd wie zuvor.


----------



## Desperados (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich will auch mal |wavey:



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich kaum sicher zu sagen...
> ...möglich es zeigt sich durch Veränderungen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und ich behaupte, absolut gar nichts davon hat mit der Prüfung zu tun. Da fast jedes Land an dem gleichen Punkt ist oder weit vorraus.
übrigens, wenn ich "bei uns" schreibe, meine ich damit das ich in Luxemburg, Frankreich, Belgien und Holland angele. Nennen wie sie mal nicht meine Haußgewässer sondern meine Haußländer :q Nur in Deutschland angele ich nicht. warum brauch ich wohl nicht zu erklären, obwohl Ihr einige sehr schöne Gewässer haben die mich sehr interessieren. 
Achja, falls es einer noc nicht herrausgelesen haben sollte, ich habe keine Prüfung, weil ich eben keine brauche in all denen Ländern. Aber ein kann ich euch sagen, ich habe viele viele Menschen in jedem dieser Länder kennen gelernt und auch wenn einige es nicht hören wollen, der Deutsche mit seiner Prüfung, kann nichts, aber auch gar nichts mehr wie all die anderen. Ich kann euch aber auch beruhigen. Ich habe bisher auch noch in jedem Land A***löcher getroffen. In jedem Land gibt es welche die Angler sind und in jedem Land gibt es Leute die die Natur ausbeuten. Prüfung hin, Prüfung her.


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Antonio
> 
> Betreffend der faltblätter, ist das doch in thüringen eine tolle sache, dort wird es gemacht - super.
> Nun erwähne ich nochmal, das fischereigesetz ist ein landesgesetz - deshalb kann man nicht hier im board posten, wenn´s um die fischerei geht u.a. auch die prüfung,  dass alles was mit der fischerei/ angelei zu tun hat in den bundesländern gleich ist - da kann man schreiben und posten was man will und möchte, es bleiben unterschiede, auch wenn dem einen das gefällt und dem anderen nicht.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es ist schon sehr abenteuerlich wie hier für eine Prüfungspflicht argumentiert wird.
Was hat Umweltschutz mit der Prüfung zu tun? 
Was hat ein Vorbereitungslehrgang direkt mit der Prüfung zu tun?
Was hat die Wiederansiedlung von Fischen mit der Prüfung zu tun?
Was hat die Renaturierung von Gewässern mit der Prüfung zu tun?


Warum wird mir dauernd erzählt, dass Einnahmen aus den Vorbereitungslehrgang die Kosten nicht decken bzw. man damit nicht den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht?
Warum werden die generierten Einnahmen mit dem Aufwand entschuldigt?
Aus reiner Nächstenliebe Veranstaltet kein Angelverein einen Vorbereitungslehrgang.
Hier geht es darum Einnahmen für den Verein zu generieren.
Auch brauch nicht jeder Angelverein ein Vereinsheim. 
Es gibt auch Kneipen (jedenfalls hier im Ruhrgebiet).
Auch kann/ brauch nicht jeder Angelverein einen Lehrgang durchführen.

Es kann auch nicht jeder Porsche fahren.
Und ja, es muss auch nicht jeder Angeln.

Und die Quappe war auch nie ein Abfallfisch, nur leider in manchen Gebieten auf Grund der Industrialisierung ausgestorben.
Brasse, wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Schweinefleisch und Rinderfilet habe, nehme ich Rinderfilet.
Brasse kommt mir selbst heute nicht auf den Teller. So sehr am verhungern bin ich nicht.
Da ändert auch eine Prüfung nichts dran.

Und noch etwas, es brauch sich bitte keiner bei mir per PN rechtfertigen wie hoch die Einnahmen und Ausgaben etc. im seinem Verein etc. sind. Interessiert micht nicht.
Gewässer kosten Geld, Präsente kosten Geld, Fischbesatz kostet Geld und auch der Lehrgang zur Prüfung kostet Geld und bringt eine "Menge" Geld in die Vereinskassen.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Antonio
> 
> Betreffend der faltblätter, ist das doch in thüringen eine tolle sache, dort wird es gemacht - super.
> Nun erwähne ich nochmal, das fischereigesetz ist ein landesgesetz - deshalb kann man nicht hier im board posten, wenn´s um die fischerei geht u.a. auch die prüfung,  dass alles was mit der fischerei/ angelei zu tun hat in den bundesländern gleich ist - da kann man schreiben und posten was man will und möchte, es bleiben unterschiede, auch wenn dem einen das gefällt und dem anderen nicht.
> ...



Mir ein Rätsel welche Schlussfolgerungen Du ziehst.
Wie kann man aus der Aussage:"Ich bin kein Heringsangler" erlesen das ich die Zustände in Hvide Sande nicht kenne?
Und ausserdem finde ich es wahrlich beachtlich, das Du jeden Angler am Pier in Hvide Sande ansprichst um zu erkennen aus welchem Staat dieser kommt.
Frage: Was machst Du dort? Angeln oder Quatschen?

Was hat der Fischbesatz den Du als Gewässerwart durchführst mit der allg. Fischereiprüfung zu tun? Fischbesatz wird dort nicht gelehrt.
Gelehrt wird im Vorbereitungslehrgang, da aber auch nicht das Thema Fischbesatz.


----------



## Black-Death (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

warum wird hier auf die vereine eingedroschen?
klar erzielen sie durch lerhgänge mehreinnahmen. ist doch aber ihr gutes recht oder nicht? (in NRW) muss ja keiner hin. viel mehr ärgert mich der zwang durch das land (?) die prüfung abzulegen nachfolgend mit dem fischereischein...


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



LAC schrieb:


> Nicht aus moralischen gründen bin ich für eine prüfung, sondern aus rein fachlichen - diese prüfung ist ja nicht schwer, jedoch muss man sich schon mit der gesetzeskunde und fischereikunde etwas befassen, damit  keine fehler gemacht werden, sonst besteht man die prüfung nicht.



Es ist schon amüsant, mit welchen Argumenten hier um sich geschmissen wird.#d

Man lernt für die Prüfung die Gesetze des jeweiligen Bundeslandes. Diese, wie auch Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße, sind in allen BL unterschiedlich. 
Diesbezüglich steht der geprüfte Hesse am Bayerischen Gewässer genauso dumm da, wie der ungeprüfte Bayer.

Was muss der Hesse, der in Bayern fischen will nun tun?
Richtig, er muss sich informieren. Genauso wie der ungeprüfte das tun müsste.


Gesetze, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße werden hin und wieder geändert. Was muss der geprüfte Angler regelmäßig tun ? Richtig, er muss sich informieren, genau wie das ein ungeprüfter machen müsste.

Dann gibt es noch an fast jedem Gewässer besondere oder erweiterte Regelungen und Verbote. Was muss der geprüfte Angler tun ? Richtig, er muss sich informieren. Genau wie der ungeprüfte.


Wo bitte bringt die Prüfung nun signifikante Vorteile ???


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Black-Death schrieb:


> warum wird hier auf die vereine eingedroschen?
> klar erzielen sie durch lerhgänge mehreinnahmen. ist doch aber ihr gutes recht oder nicht? (in NRW) muss ja keiner hin. viel mehr ärgert mich der zwang durch das land (?) die prüfung abzulegen nachfolgend mit dem fischereischein...




Das liegt daran, dass hier permanent alles durcheinander geschmissen wird. Gegen freiwillige Lehrgänge hat niemand was. Gegen den Fischereischein wohl auch die wenigsten.

Die Prüfung wird kritisiert. Und da die Befürworter der Prüfung keine starken Argumente haben, werden halt Argumente aus anderen Bereichen verwendet, um die eigene Meinung zu stützen.

Im Grunde geht es den bereits geprüften Anglern nämlich nur um eines, möglichst wenig Konkurrenz am Wasser. Und da glauben sie, in der Prüfung eine geeignete Hürde gefunden zu haben.

Ich halte die Masse der User jedenfalls nicht für so dumm, dass sie die Unsinnigkeit der Prüfung im Grunde nicht erkennen.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Die aufgeführten Verbesserungen sind wohl eher darauf zuzrückzuführen, dass sich Angler über das Pflichtmaß hinaus mit diesen Themen beschäftigt haben und zum Beispiel im Rahmen der Jugendarbeit Wissen weitergegeben wurde.
> Der Karpfenbesatz wird fröhlich weiter durchgeführt. Nach wie vor werden Weißfische als unerwünschter Beifang oder Nahrungskonkurent des Karpfens betrachtet. Der Durchschnittsangler hat oft Probleme Rotaugen von Rotfedern zu unterscheiden. C&R ist in Bayern nicht erlaubt, dennoch werden in Pflichtkursen Wege zur Umgehung des Verbots gelehrt.
> Das Müllproblem trat mit der zunehmenden Verwendung von Einwegpackungen - etwa zeitgleich mit der Einführung der Prüfung - erst richtig auf. Die alten Säcke ohne Prüfung waren die ersten, die anfingen etwas dagegen zu unternehmen.
> Auf dem aktuellen Niveau bringen weder die Vorbereitung zur Fischerprüfung noch die Prüfung selbst wirklich etwas.  Dass manche Ausbilder sich nicht an Lehrpläne halten und darüber hinaus Stoff vermitteln ist hierbei irrelevant, weil es eben die Ausnahme ist.
> Für jene, die mit dem Anheben des Niveaus auf das der Jägerprüfung anhgeben wollen: Frankonia verlangt für den Lehrgang 700€. Hätte man sich im letzten Oktober angemeldet, könnte man mit dem Ablegen der Prüfung im August beginnen. IMHO wäre das überzogen als Voraussetzung einfach nur Angeln zu gehen.




Wenn ich mir so manchen Angelkollegen anschaue, ich hätte manchmal nichts dagegen die Angelprüfung auf das Niveau einer Jägerprüfung zu heben.
Aber ok, dies ist ein Gesellschaftsproblem.


----------



## Black-Death (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Man muss hier wirklich differenzieren.
> Zunächst einmal gibt es in verschiedenen Bundesländern durchaus eine Kurspflicht.



deswegen schrieb ich ja in nrw


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

und da ist im gespräch, daß sie kommt.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Man muss hier wirklich differenzieren.
> Zunächst einmal gibt es in verschiedenen Bundesländern durchaus eine Kurspflicht. In anderen ist die Einführung wohl in der Diskussion. Hier entsteht durchaus der Verdacht, dass sich die Vereine eine höhere Marktdurchdringung erzwingen wollen. Diese Vereine haben also ein finanzielles Interesse an der Beibehaltung der Vorbereitungslehrgänge und damit auch der Prüfung.
> Praxisorientierte freiwillige Lehrgänge werden auch von den Person, die für die Abschaffung der Prüfung sind, ausdrücklich befürwortet. Natürlich dürfen diese Lehrgänge dann auch etwas kosten. Nur läßt sich aus diesem Blickwinkel eben schlecht gegen diese Ansicht polemisieren.



Eine Einführung der Kurspflicht ist in NRW in Gespräch damit der NRW- Landesfischereischein volle Anerkennung in anderen Bundesländern erhält.
Dies soll angeblich derzeit nicht der Fall sein.
Der positive finanzielle Aspekt für die Vereine ist oder war in den ersten Überlegungen zweit oder dritt rangig.


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eine Einführung der Kurspflicht ist in NRW in Gespräch damit der NRW- Landesfischereischein volle Anerkennung in anderen Bundesländern erhält.
> Dies soll angeblich derzeit nicht der Fall sein.



in manchen bl gibt es eben den passus im figes immer noch, daß scheine anderer bl nur anerkannt werden wenn sie unter etwa gleichen bedingungen wie in dem bl erlangt wurden.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eine Einführung der Kurspflicht ist in NRW in Gespräch damit der NRW- Landesfischereischein volle Anerkennung in anderen Bundesländern erhält.
> Dies soll angeblich derzeit nicht der Fall sein.
> Der positive finanzielle Aspekt für die Vereine ist oder war in den ersten Überlegungen zweit oder dritt rangig.



Na, jetzt hab ich mich aber am Kaffee verschluckt.

Nach über 30 Jahren merkt man plötzlich, dass der NRW Schein nicht überall anerkannt wird ?

Gibt es da Beispiele ?

Wem wurde denn schonmal eine Fischereierlaubnis verwehrt, weil er den Fischereischein in NRW gemacht hat ?

Nee komm, das ist (nicht von Dir) an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Black-Death (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ich bin auch leicht schockiert


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Black-Death schrieb:


> ich bin auch leicht schockiert




Musst Du nicht.

Tatsache ist, dass in NRW bisher jeder einen Vorbereitungskurs durchführen konnte. Diese Teilnehmer, bzw. deren Kohle, wird den Vereins- und Verbandsorganisierten Kursanbietern natürlich entzogen.

Ich entschuldige mich später öffentlich, wenn die Kurse Pflicht werden, aber kostenlos bleiben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na, jetzt hab ich mich aber am Kaffee verschluckt.
> 
> Nach über 30 Jahren merkt man plötzlich, dass der NRW Schein nicht überall anerkannt wird ?
> 
> ...


 
Ich vermute, es geht mehr um den Umstand, dass in einzelnen Bundesländern die in anderen Bundesländern abgelegte Prüfung nicht anerkannt wird, wenn kein vergleichbarer Vorbereitungslehrgang nachgewiesen werden kann. Das wird dann relevant, wenn der im anderen Bundesland ausgestellte Fischereischein ausläuft und ein neuer beantragt werden muss und der Wohnsitz bis dahin in das betreffende Bundesland gewechselt hat.

Hier ein Beispiel für solche Situationen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=183281


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na, jetzt hab ich mich aber am Kaffee verschluckt.
> 
> Nach über 30 Jahren merkt man plötzlich, dass der NRW Schein nicht überall anerkannt wird ?
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht um den Erlaubnisschein. 
Bei einem Umzug aus NRW in ein anderes Bundesland soll es Probleme mit dem umschreiben des Fischereischein geben.

Der Wahrheitsgehalt ist mir unbekannt. Dies wird  oder wurde so von Delegierten im kleinen Kreis vorgetragen.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich vermute, es geht mehr um den Umstand, dass in einzelnen Bundesländern die in anderen Bundesländern abgelegte Prüfung nicht anerkannt wird, wenn kein vergleichbarer Vorbereitungslehrgang nachgewiesen werden kann. Das wird dann relevant, wenn der im anderen Bundesland ausgestellte Fischereischein ausläuft und ein neuer beantragt werden muss und der Wohnsitz bis dahin in das betreffende Bundesland gewechselt hat.
> 
> Hier ein Beispiel für solche Situationen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=183281



Korrekt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Korrekt.


 
Die für Bayern gültige Regelung kann man hier nachlesen:
http://www.fvkm.de/Allerlei/Drin/AVFiG-Aenderungen.pdf


----------



## Knispel (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na, jetzt hab ich mich aber am Kaffee verschluckt.
> 
> Nach über 30 Jahren merkt man plötzlich, dass der NRW Schein nicht überall anerkannt wird ?
> 
> ...


 
Aber nicht mehr lange, denn bin ich auch ein Angler, dem die Vermutung bescheinigt wurde, dass er über ein bestimmtes Grundwissen verfügen könnte ...
Knispel


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die für Bayern gültige Regelung kann man hier nachlesen:
> http://www.fvkm.de/Allerlei/Drin/AVFiG-Aenderungen.pdf



Zitat:"Wer in Bayern ansässig ist, muss im Grundsatz die hiesige Fischerprüfung
bestanden haben, um den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit zu erhalten.
Abweichend von diesem Wohnsitzprinzip genügt bislang auch eine
in einem anderen Bundesland abgelegte Fischerprüfung, sofern der in
Bayern ansässige Bewerber nachweist, dass er einen *gleichwertigen
Vorbereitungslehrgang besucht hat*."


----------



## Black-Death (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

das ist doch echt mies.
mal angenommen ich zöge iwann einmal nach bayern, dann darf ich das ganze nocheinmal durchlaufen?! #q#q
ich habe zwar einen lehrgang besucht aber 1. weiß ich nicht ob der den ansprüchen genügt und 2. habe ich keinen nachweis über den besuchten lehrgang....

MAN...MAN...MAN.....


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Black-Death schrieb:


> das ist doch echt mies.
> mal angenommen ich zöge iwann einmal nach bayern, dann darf ich das ganze nocheinmal durchlaufen?! #q#q
> ich habe zwar einen lehrgang besucht aber 1. weiß ich nicht ob der den ansprüchen genügt und 2. habe ich keinen nachweis über den besuchten lehrgang....
> 
> MAN...MAN...MAN.....



Dito. 
Mein Lehrgang ist aus den 80igern, weiss net mal mehr wie der Verein damals hies.  

Ich weiss nun warum soviele Arbeitslose ungern das Bundesland wechseln.   lol


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Black-Death schrieb:


> das ist doch echt mies.
> mal angenommen ich zöge iwann einmal nach bayern, dann darf ich das ganze nocheinmal durchlaufen?! #q#q
> ich habe zwar einen lehrgang besucht aber 1. weiß ich nicht ob der den ansprüchen genügt und 2. habe ich keinen nachweis über den besuchten lehrgang....
> 
> MAN...MAN...MAN.....



MAN...MAN...MAN...

aufgewacht!

bist du lehrer in x-land, dann darfste noch lange nicht arbeiten in y-land.

und die kiddies dürfen auch mal beim länderwechsel ein jahr doppelt machen.

keine bayrische spezialität - föderaler wahn eben.
dagegen ist der quatsch mit der prüfung wirklich peanuts - 
aber eben auch genauso ärgerlich.

nicht nur die römer spinnen


(ps: bin kein lehrer, römer, prüfung hab ich auch nicht, fang aber ab und zu 'nen dicken)


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> MAN...MAN...MAN...
> 
> aufgewacht!
> 
> ...



Ja, ist schon manchmal Wahnsinn.
In den Köpfen hat man einig Vaterland aber die Gesetze und Bestimmungen sind leider nicht einig Vaterland.
Da macht man sich so eigentlich keinen Kopf drum, nur wenn man aus beruflichen gründen o.ä. das Bundesland wechselt. Dann geht das Drama los.

Armes Deutschland.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es ist schon sehr abenteuerlich wie hier für eine Prüfungspflicht argumentiert wird.
> Was hat Umweltschutz mit der Prüfung zu tun?
> Was hat ein Vorbereitungslehrgang direkt mit der Prüfung zu tun?
> Was hat die Wiederansiedlung von Fischen mit der Prüfung zu tun?
> Was hat die Renaturierung von Gewässern mit der Prüfung zu tun?


 
Glaubst Du im Ernst, das sich die meisten Menschen je freiwillig mit solchen Themen auseinandersetzen ?
Die wollen *nur* angeln.

Ohne Prüfung keine Vorbereitungslehrgänge.
Ohne Vorbereitungslehrgänge, weniger breites Wissen um die Dinge.
Ohne das Wissen, kein Versuch etwas zu verbessern.
Alles hängt eben mit Allem zusammen.

Das ist ähnlich mit der Jugendarbeit, auch dort wird in die Zukunft investiert.
Wenns gut läuft, hat man sie neugierig gemacht, freiwillig mehr zu erfahren.


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Glaubst Du im Ernst, das sich die meisten Menschen je freiwillig mit solchen Themen auseinandersetzen ?
> Die wollen *nur* angeln.
> 
> Ohne Prüfung keine Vorbereitungslehrgänge.
> ...



aha, dann bitte noch einen zwangstanzkurs dazu:
jugend bleibt fit und pirouettendrehende angler verschönern die landschaft.


au ja....


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> aha, dann bitte noch einen zwangstanzkurs dazu:
> jugend bleibt fit und pirouettendrehende angler verschönern die landschaft.
> 
> 
> au ja....


 

Weil das Auto grün ist ?:q

|uhoh:
oder soll ich Dich für voll nehmen.
Nicht alle müssen ja einer Meinung sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und schon wird wieder alles durcheinander geworfen.


Bei Anglern, die in ihrem jeweiligen Bundesland eine Prüfung abgelegt haben, wird der Fischereischein in allen Bundesländern anerkannt.

Probleme kann es geben bei umgeschriebenen Fischereischeinen aus der ehemaligen DDR, sowie bei Fischereischeinen die schon vor der Prüfungspflicht ausgestellt wurden und die ihre Gültigkeit behalten haben, denn diese sind schlechte Angler, weil sie nie eine Prüfung abgelegt haben.
Weiter bei Anglern, die z.B. zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung ihren Wohnsitz zwar in Bayern hatten, die Prüfung aber in einem anderen Bundesland abgelegt haben, weil es da vermeintlich leichter erschien oder dort kein Vorbereitungskurs nötig war.

Ein "regulärer" NRW Fischereischein mit Prüfungszeugnis darf nirgendwo abgelehnt werden, da dessen Erwerb mit den Bedingungen anderer Bundesländer vergleichbar ist.

Immer noch jemand der nicht kapiert, welcher Unsinn mit der "Prüfung" veranstaltet wird?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Soooooooo nicht ganz richtig meines Wissens..
Anerkannt werden muss der Schein bei Anglern, die in einem andern Bundesland angeln wollen (Urlaub).

NICHT anerkannt werden muss die Prüfung eines anderen Bundeslandes,  wenn diese nach Meinung der Behörde nicht den Vorgaben des eigenen Landes entspricht, wenn man umziehen will (steht so sogar explizit im bayrischen Gesetz, müsst ich mal den Paragrafen raussuchen..).

Auf Deutsch:
Dein Schein wird zwar anerkannt, wenn Du Urlaub machst.
Sofern keine gleichwertige Prüfung (z. B. NRW/SH etc. wenn man keinen Kursbesuch nachweisen kann) vorweisbar ist, muss das aber nicht umgeschrieben werden bei Umzug..


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Glaubst Du im Ernst, das sich die meisten Menschen je freiwillig mit solchen Themen auseinandersetzen ?
> Die wollen *nur* angeln.
> 
> Ohne Prüfung keine Vorbereitungslehrgänge.
> ...




Bernd,

ich weiß nicht woher Du diese Informationen hast.

In NRW gbt es noch keine Pflicht zur Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungskurs. Trotzdem sind die Kurse sehr gut besucht. Und das wäre ohne Prüfung nicht anders, nur dass man sich dann das ganze überflüssige Prüfungswissen sparen kann.

Und wer keinen Kurs macht, fängt im schlimmsten Fall so gut wie keine Fische.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wenn ich mich jetzt richtig entsinne, konnte ich 1994 meinen Wohnsitz nicht nach NDS umlegen, weil ich dort dann mit Schein aus SH hätte nicht angeln dürfen. So blieb ich das knappe Jahr bei meinen Eltern gemeldet und angelte glücklich und zufrieden in NDS uns in S-H. Das hat mir damals das erste mal den Schwachsinn aufgezeigt. Allerdings hätte das auch später (so um 1997) sein können, als es mich beruflich für ein paar Monate nach Bayern zog. Ich bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher...Auf jeden Fall war es Unsin


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soooooooo nicht ganz richtig meines Wissens..
> Anerkannt werden muss der Schein bei Anglern, die in einem andern Bundesland angeln wollen (Urlaub).
> 
> NICHT anerkannt werden muss die Prüfung eines anderen Bundeslandes,  wenn diese nach Meinung der Behörde nicht den Vorgaben des eigenen Landes entspricht, wenn man umziehen will (steht so sogar explizit im bayrischen Gesetz, müsst ich mal den Paragrafen raussuchen..).
> ...




Ich zitiere aus dem Erlass des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zu dieser Frage:
_
Achtung: Nicht betroffen sind Personen, die beim Umzug nach Bayern die 
Fischerprüfung und/oder den Fischereischein aus dem bisherigen Wohnsitzland mitbringen. Für solche Bewerber gilt der Grundsatz, dass die außerbayerischen Nachweise (Fischerprüfung, Fischereischein) in Bayern anerkannt 
werden bzw. gültig sind. Das „Wohnsitzprinzip“ kann nicht entgegenstehen, weil die außerbayerischen Nachweise erworben wurden, als 
der Inhaber seine Hauptwohnung gerade nicht in Bayern hatte._


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

DANKE für die Richtigstellung.


----------



## Black-Death (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ja dann kann ich ja beruhigt nach bayern ziehen ;D


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ok, wieder etwas gelernt. 
Danke Ralle, ich muss auch gestehen...aus Zeitmangel nicht den ganzen von Naturliebhaber verlinkten Artikel / Verordnung gelesen zu haben.  

Ich hätte nur den Vermerk "Bitte beachten" lesen sollen.  Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ antonio
wir drehen uns hier im kreis, du hast deine informationen und ich meine. Zum glück müssen wir keine prüfung machen, dann kommt die wahrheit ans licht. Es ist doch korintenkackerei, wenn du sagst, wann angelst du denn, wenn du dich unterhälst.  Was soll ich dazu sagen, oder wenn ich den angelmüll anschneide, der förmlich im wasser schwimmt - wenn du den nicht kennst, dann angelst du an einem gewässer wo nur du bist - oder du konzentrierst dich nur auf die pose und schaust nicht nach rechts und links.

Damit ist es jetzt bei mir genug, jedoch solltest du mal einen angler am gewässer sehen, der einen schaden anrichtet, weil er sich nicht auskennt, du es jedoch erkannt hast - ruf mich an, dann kann ich den schaden genau berechnen. 

@ Ralle 24, dieses mit den schonzeiten usw. das wissen wir angler doch und ist nicht nur unterschiedlich in den einzelnen bundesländern, sondern kann z.b. von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich sein - ich habe oft noch zusätzlich schonzeiten aus bestimmten gründen angesetzt.
Es ist ja super, wenn einer sich informiert, dieses muss er an jedem gewässer, das ist wie beim führerschein, da muss man sich auch informieren, denn in japan fährt man links, aber einige können die fischarten nicht unterscheiden und dann hapert es bzw. kennen überhaupt keine schonzeiten und mindestmaße, 
Nun haben beide verbände rund 850.000 mitglieder und ich erwähnte das in deutschland laut statistik - die man ja auch bei mir immer anzweifelt - rund 4 %  der erwachsenen totale analphabeten sind und  ca. 13 % funktionale störungen haben. Das ist zwar gemein, aber so sind die statistikzahlen.
Wenn ich jetzt rechne - müssen bei 4 % ca 35000 personen geholfen werden, damit sie das geschriebene auch lesen können - die 14% will ich gar nicht ausrechnen.
Nun kann ich nicht sagen, ob man diese hilfe aus der eigenen tasche bezahlen muss oder ob die krankenkasse das übernimmt. Jedenfalls würde denen geholfen, wenn keine prüfung gemacht wird. 
Nun muss man nur noch die wichtigen informationen an mann bringen z.b.  durch eine lautsprecheranlage  am gewässer  Damit auch die lesen können informiert werden.

Ich steige jetzt hier aus und poste mal, wie das ausgeht in der nächsten zeit, ob nun überall eine prüfung oder ein kursus demnächst gemacht wird oder ob jedermann den schein für 5 Euro am automat in der toilette ziehen kann. Ich bin wirklich gespannt


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

:q





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bernd,
> 
> ich weiß nicht woher Du diese Informationen hast.
> 
> ...


 
Nabend Ralle

Ich komme aus Niedersachsen.:q
Hier brauchst Du keine Prüfung und brauchst sie meist doch.
(Der Gesetzgebeber zwingt den Angler nicht zur Prüfung, er zwingt lediglich die anerkannten Vereine das alle Mitglieder eine gemacht haben oder ablegen.
Wenn man hier, den nicht vorgeschriebenen Fischereischein bekommen möchte, braucht man Sie aber auch.)

So ist es auch bei den Vorbereitungslehrgängen hier, Du brauchst sie nicht, aber es erleichtert es im praktischen Teil.
(übe mal Werfen, wenn es Dier keiner zeigt wie.)

Nach dem ich so vieles über andere B.Länder gelesen habe, fnde ich das einen guten Mittelweg.
Man kann angeln!
An privaten Gewässern, der Küste oder dem F.Puff (Der Form halber: unter Beachtung des Tierschutzgesetzes :q).
Jugendliche unter 14 Jahren dürfen so oder so zur Vorbereitung mitfschen, ohne einen eigenen Schein zu haben.

Aber will man an die Flüsse, oder einem Bewirtschafter beitreten, muß man eben die Prüfung ablegen.

Die B.Länder sind da so etwas von verschieden...
Kein Wunder, wenn man da nicht einer Meinung sein kann.
Einen solche Zwangsprüfung haben ja nicht mal alle. 

Das war aber ja nicht Deine Frage.
Fast alle verbinden hier den Vorbereitungskurs mit der Prüfung.
Für mich ist das fast untrennbar mit einander verbunden.
Wir bieten auch Gewässerbegehungen, da reicht meist ein PKW.
Ähnlich gut wurden auch Vorträge angenommen.
Nein ich denke nicht das die Lehrgänge ohne Prüfung besucht werden.


----------



## antonio (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



LAC schrieb:


> @ antonio
> wir drehen uns hier im kreis, du hast deine informationen und ich meine. Zum glück müssen wir keine prüfung machen, dann kommt die wahrheit ans licht. Es ist doch korintenkackerei, wenn du sagst, wann angelst du denn, wenn du dich unterhälst.  Was soll ich dazu sagen, oder wenn ich den angelmüll anschneide, der förmlich im wasser schwimmt - wenn du den nicht kennst, dann angelst du an einem gewässer wo nur du bist - oder du konzentrierst dich nur auf die pose und schaust nicht nach rechts und links.
> 
> lies mal meine posts richtig, bevor du hier dich auf sachen beziehst, die nicht von mir stammen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

:vik:


Kam von mir aber egal. 

LAC

Was ich bei Dir bemängel sind die extremen Pauschalisierungen und unbelegbaren Behauptungen.

Müll wird von allen produziert. Müll wird von allen in der Landschaft entsorgt.
An Gewässern halten sich Abends Jugendliche auf um Abzuhängen, Tagsüber sitzten bei gutem Wetter Familien mit Kindern und auch Jugendliche am Gewässer und feiern oder chillen bei Bier etc.

Viele hinterlassen beim verlassen des Gewässers ihren Müll.
Das dies nun alles auf die Angler abfällt ist deine alleinige subjektive Erfahrung oder Meinung.
Ich unterhalte mich sehr oft am Gewässer mit Spaziergängern (Nichtangler) und die bemängeln den Müll allg. bzw. den Müll den die Jugendlichen hinterlassen und nicht den Müll der Angler. Diese räumen den sogar häufig noch weg.
Das Müllproblem ist kein Anglerproblem auch nicht in der Meinung der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung, sondern ein allg. Gesellschaftsproblem.

Bei Hivde Sande frag ich mich in der Tat was Du eigentlich bemängelst.
Was stört Dich? Wenn Du dich dort so gut auskennst, frage ich Dich was Du dort machst? Angeln? Oh, auch einer dieser Touristen mit nem Bus voller Heringe? Oder eher mit einer vollen oder halb vollen (Neid?) Kühltasche? oder bist Du dort zum Quatschen mit den Anglern auf den Pier?

Auf die Zustände in Hvide Sande oder sonst wo, hat die Prüfung in Deutschland keinen Einfluss.
Ich habe kein Problem mit dem Angeltourismus. Evtl. entspricht Heringsangeln nicht Deiner romantischen Vorstellung von Angeln.  Deine Vorstellung solltest Du aber nicht zum Problem der anderen machen.

Solange dort wieder aufgeräumt wird, habe ich mit solchen Aktionen wie in Hivde Sande kein problem. Nur wenn jeder seinen Müll dort hinterlässt, ist es sehr ärgerlich. Es ist aber kein Prüfungsproblem oder speziel ein Anglerproblem sondern ein Gesellschaftsproblem. Schelchte Erziehung.
Wobei auch die Erziehung von Staat zu Staat unterschiedlich ist. In Sibierien fällt dieser Müll nicht mal auf und die Leute dort haben oft keine andere Möglichkeit den Müll zu entsorgen.

So und nu Argumentiere bitte sachlich für die Prüfung und komm nicht mit solch blödsinnigen Beispielen die nicht mit dem Thema zu tun haben.

Mein pro für eine Prüfung:
1. Argument gegen die Tierschützer. Geprüfte Angler
2. Die Möglichkeit der Artenbestimmung. Man weiss was man fängt. 
Jedoch geh ich mit Fisch besonders sorgfältig um wenn ich deren Art nicht bestimmen kann bzw. setze diesen wieder schonend zurück. auch ohne Prüfung.
Devise: Von Dingen von denen ich keine Ahnung habe lass ich die Finger.

Als ich in Dänemark angeln war, so habe ich mich auch erstmal mit den Bestimmungen auseinander gesetzt. Habe sogar recherchiert woran man Forellen erkennt bzw. unterscheidet. Also Meerforelle, Lachs.

Trotz Prüfung vor ca. 35 Jahren.  

antonio

LAC ist bereits seit mehreren Beiträgen unsachlich.  

@LAC

Zu Deiner These mit den Müll habe ich sogar noch eine persönliche Erfahrung.
Diese ist sicherlich nicht zu verallgemeinern.

Meine Erfahrung ist, je dörflicher die Angler wohnen/ leben desto laxer ist deren Verhalten am Gewässer. 
Wie gesagt, nur eine persönliche Erfahrung und sicherlich nicht zu verallgemeinern.
Und dies Verhalten ändert auch nicht die super dolle Prüfung incl. Vorbereitungskurs in Bayern.

Aber nochmal...nur eine persönliche Erfahrung und sicherlich nicht zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## Fin (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist, je dörflicher die Angler wohnen/ leben desto laxer ist deren Verhalten am Gewässer.
> Wie gesagt, nur eine persönliche Erfahrung und sicherlich nicht zu verallgemeinern.



Aber dennoch interessant. Habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht(bsp. alte Vereinskiesgrube die zugemüllt wurde). Liegt aber wohl aber auch an der Anzahl Menschen pro Gewässer. Die dörflich gelegenden Vereinsgewässer (Nds.) sind i.d.R sauberer. In Berlin bzw. Umland (Brandenburg) oder an der Elbe nähe Hamburg sieht es da ganz anders aus.

Oder meinst du mit "laxer" jetzt die Gesichtswurstmentalität/Bambi-Syndrom vs. Dorfschlachter? :q


----------



## Sharpo (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fin schrieb:


> Aber dennoch interessant. Habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht(bsp. alte Vereinskiesgrube die zugemüllt wurde). Liegt aber wohl aber auch an der Anzahl Menschen pro Gewässer. Die dörflich gelegenden Vereinsgewässer (Nds.) sind i.d.R sauberer. In Berlin bzw. Umland (Brandenburg) oder an der Elbe nähe Hamburg sieht es da ganz anders aus.
> 
> Oder meinst du mit "laxer" jetzt die Gesichtswurstmentalität/Bambi-Syndrom vs. Dorfschlachter? :q




Ich möchte dies nicht ausschliesslich auf den Müll beziehen.


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ sharpo
das müll anfällt ist klar, er wird auch entsorgt, nur nicht immer richtig und ich poste nicht vom müll in sibirien oder der jährliche müll der von den bergsteigern am mount everest anfällt, jetzt wird er gereinigt für 600000 euro.
http://www.savingmounteverest.org/uploads/media/Press_Saving_Mount_Everest_EcoHimal.pdf
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=mount+everest+m%C3%BCllhalde&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&tbo=d&biw=1024&bih=617&tbm=isch&tbnid=Bzm_-GrVrv596M:&imgrefurl=http://www.bestatterzeitung.de/Tod-beim-Muell-sammeln-518976.htm&docid=4ZHY-EJwFnxsZM&imgurl=http://www.bestatterzeitung.de/templates/Bilder/NewsImage/Large/518976_h_M%2525C3%2525BCllhalde.jpg&w=410&h=186&ei=eKnwULGtMo7itQa7lICgCA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=655&vpy=287&dur=4831&hovh=148&hovw=328&tx=128&ty=109&sig=110913558041673581364&page=1&tbnh=129&tbnw=258&start=0&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0,i:106
http://www.sein.de/news/2009/oktobe...radioaktive-abfaelle-illegal-in-sibirien.html
Sondern der müll, der an fließgewässern oder z.b. am ringköbing fjord am gewässer an der schilfkante oft zu sehen ist, wo angelschnüren und wurmdosen liegen - das ist müll - von personen die geangelt haben. Und wenn dabei dann auch noch plattdedrückte bierdosen liegen, ist es schwer zu sagen, ob die vom angler stammen, jedenfalls vom biertrinker.  Wenn du glaubst, der angelmüll wurde von anderen personen dort abgelegt, dann glaubst du es - ich glaube es nicht - darüber müssen wir doch nicht mehr posten und förmlich mit dem finger zeigen - schau mal da im park, da liegt auch müll.:q Da hast du recht, da liegt auch müll, wo ich aber nicht von gesprochen habe.
Dieses erinnert mich, an gewässerkontrollen die ich durchgeführt habe, wenn ich einen auf sein fehlverhalten hingewiesen habe, dann hört ich, aber schauen sie doch mal da hinten, das ist doch viel schlimmer, was da gemacht wird.
Es ist für mich eine bekannte art, die oft angewendet wird.

Betreffend der müll der in hvide sande liegt, habe ich auch nur erwähnt, dass er von anglern stammt, die dort auf den steinen und an der schleuse angeln, sie laufen förmlich auf einen müll- und schuppenteppich.  Angler, die diese plätze kennen, werden es mir bestätigen, jedoch hat auch dieses nichts mit der prüfung zu tun - einfach nur mit dem menschen. Auch nicht ob sie aus ländlichen gegenden kommen oder aus der großstadt und im 12 stock wohnen oder unter der brücke schlafen. 
Zwischen sauber und sauber trennen sich welten bei den menschen auch über das jeweilige wissen über fische, gewässer und angelei. 

Nun möchtest du wissen was ich dort in hs mache, ist dieses wichtig für dich, ich kenne mich dort halt aus, aber nicht nur dort, das wäre zu eintönig, was willst du denn jetzt wissen ob ich heringe dort fange und bei aldi bier kaufe  keine angst, es sind nicht meine dosen gwesen, fange jedoch heringe und weil wir vom schein reden, z.b. brauche ich keine staatliche angelkarte kaufen. Nun denke nicht, dass ich ein kind bin, auch das nicht. Durch diesen vorteil, könnte ich somit ganz preiswert, jeden tag - wenn ich es will - fische fangen und in kisten weltweit versenden oder in busse verladen. Bin aber nicht so gestrickt, all dieses hat nichts mit dem schein zu tun, nur mit der person und was sie für eine einstellung zur angelei hat.
Nun sollte man schon etwas wissen als angler, da gebe ich dir recht, und die fische - wie du es erwähnst auch richtig behandeln und zurücksetzen sonst könnte es ins auge gehen, http://www.suednorwegen.org/fische/bilder/PetermaennchenStich.jpg

Wer sich richtig mit der angelei befasst, der muss schon - so meine ich - ein bestimmtes fachwissen haben - dieses fällt nicht vom himmel, denn dafür muss er schon etwas tun.  
Für die prüfung, wird auch ein wissen verlangt, ist diese nicht vorhanden, fällt er durch. Nun darf er nicht denken, wenn er die prüfung bestanden hat, er kennt sich aus, dann überschätzt er sich, denn es ist etwas komplizierter. Er ist halt anfänger. Das ist anders beim 1. vors. eines angelvereins, der sollte sich schon auskennen, muss aber nicht das wissen eines fischereibiologen haben. Und die 14% die nicht richtig lesen können, sollte man helfen in einer form, damit sie informiert werden,  ob es nun eine lesestunde wie antoni sagt am gewässer wird, kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls habe ich oft gehört, wie angler am gewässer "grimms märchen" erzählen, auch anglerlatein was nur die schlauen verstehen.


Sharpo und Antoni, ich verstehe nicht, dass ihr euch so aufregt - den müll, den ich gesehen habe zweifelt ihr  an oder wenn ich zahlen nenne - damit kann ich leben, da jeder sich so sein eigenen bild macht.
Nun will ich nicht hier als beweis den thread vollmüllen mit bilder, damit ihr mal neue eindrücke bekommt, wovon ich rede.

Ich wollte nur sagen, wer sich in der natur bewegt und fische in freier natur fangen möchte, sollte schon wissen, was er machen muss, damit er dieses ausführen  darf und wenn -  je nach land - unterschiedliche gesetze sind, dann muss er sich danach halten  und wird im vorfeld eine prüfung verlangt, dann muss er diese machen, damit das amt ihn den  jahresfischereischein ausstellen kann. Dann darf er immer noch nicht angeln, denn da braucht er zusätzlich noch einen angelschein.  Nun kann es sein, dass er trotz prüfung den fischereischein nicht bekommt, dann liegen andere gründe vor, oder er ein gewässer sieht, wo er gerne angeln möchte, jedoch keine angelkarte bekommt, obwohl er dort angler sieht. Jedes fließgewässer wird fischereilich genutz  und je nach größe des gewässers, werden eine bestimmt anzahl an angelkarten ausgegeben. Hat ein verein die anzahl an mitglieder, wie er auch angelkarten hat kann er keine mehr ausgeben und neue mitgleider sind zahlende mitglieder und stehen auf der warteliste bis eine angelkarten frei wird.  Hat der verein nicht so viele mitglieder, wie er an angelkarten erhalten hat, muss er diese für die öffentlichkeit frei geben, an angler die eine gültigen jahersfischereischein haben - so war es mal in NRW. Wie es heute ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber kaum anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Müll und Prüfung hat gar nix miteinander zu tun.

Müll und Gegebenheiten in Skandinavien, Sibirien oder am Mount Everest schon gar nicht mit der Prüfung zum Angeln in Deutschland.

Zudem dürfte fast aller Anglermüll an deutschen Gewässern eh von geprüften, deutschen  Anglern stammen.

Hier gehts nicht um Prüfungen für skandinavische Müllabfuhr.

Wenn Dich das Thema Müll in Skandinavien/Dänemark so interessiert, mach dazu einen eigenen Thread z.B. im Dänemarkforum auf..

Solche hier sinnfreien Offtopicbeiträge um skandinavischen Müll werden wir hier zukünftig löschen.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Müll und Prüfung hat gar nix miteinander zu tun.
> 
> Müll und Gegebenheiten in Skandinavien, Sibirien oder am Mount Everest schon gar nicht mit der Prüfung zum Angeln in Deutschland.
> 
> ...



#6

LAC

Was ich Dir dauernd sagen will, Müll ist kein spezifisches Anglerproblem und hat nichts mit der Prüfung zu tun.
Auch die Busse voller Heringe  (was für eine schöne Polemik und dazu noch sachlich falsch) haben nichts mit der Prüfung zu tun.

Aber ich wiederhole mich dauernd.  #q


----------



## Wegberger (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,



> Müll und Prüfung hat gar nix miteinander zu tun.



...allerdings hat die Prüfung auch wenig mit Sportfischen zu tun |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Deswegen die Überschrift:
Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



LAC schrieb:


> @ sharpo
> das müll anfällt ist klar, er wird auch entsorgt, nur nicht immer richtig und ich poste nicht vom müll in sibirien oder der jährliche müll der von den bergsteigern am mount everest anfällt, jetzt wird er gereinigt für 600000 euro.
> http://www.savingmounteverest.org/uploads/media/Press_Saving_Mount_Everest_EcoHimal.pdf
> http://www.google.de/imgres?q=mount+everest+m%C3%BCllhalde&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&tbo=d&biw=1024&bih=617&tbm=isch&tbnid=Bzm_-GrVrv596M:&imgrefurl=http://www.bestatterzeitung.de/Tod-beim-Muell-sammeln-518976.htm&docid=4ZHY-EJwFnxsZM&imgurl=http://www.bestatterzeitung.de/templates/Bilder/NewsImage/Large/518976_h_M%2525C3%2525BCllhalde.jpg&w=410&h=186&ei=eKnwULGtMo7itQa7lICgCA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=655&vpy=287&dur=4831&hovh=148&hovw=328&tx=128&ty=109&sig=110913558041673581364&page=1&tbnh=129&tbnw=258&start=0&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0,i:106
> ...



und was hat dein ganzer letzter absatz mit ner prüfung zu tun?

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



rubberduck schrieb:


> lehrgänge werden gewöhnlich dann besucht, wenn sich die leute einen gewinn davon versprechen. Lehrgänge im fliegenfischen oder feedern werden wohl so gut besucht, dass unternehmen sich mit den gebühren halten können.
> In unserem verein gibt es sogar mitglieder, die freiwillig einen vereinsinternen kurs im fliegenfischen gerne besuchen würden. Nur wird kein kurs angeboten. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass auch in anderen bereichen neulinge gerne die zeit für einen lehrgang aufbringen würden. Nur ist hier eben das angebot auch nicht besser.
> Die nachfrage besteht übrigens trotz verpflichtender teilnahme am vorbereitungskurs und verpflichtender prüfung.
> Zweifellos wird aber nahezu niemand zeit und geld aufbringen, um anzuhören wie jemand schonmaße und schonzeiten vorliest.



#6#6#6


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Lehrgänge werden gewöhnlich dann besucht, wenn sich die Leute einen Gewinn davon versprechen. ...................................
> ..........Zweifellos wird aber nahezu niemand Zeit und Geld aufbringen, um anzuhören wie jemand Schonmaße und Schonzeiten vorliest.


 
Da ist der Knackpunkt.
Ohne Willen etwas zu vermitteln, nur mal eben ein paar Frischlinge durch die überflüßige Prüfung zu bringen, kann keinen guten Lehrgang ausmachen.

Ein Ausbilder der selbst kaum fischt, oder kaum Wissen hat, oder der Meinung ist, das es sinnvoll ist, 
sollte das auch nicht tun.
Dummerweise finden sich solche Menschen aber gar nicht so oft.
Dann kann es sein, es macht einer der Zeit hat, das kann es nicht sein.
Ich habe es bewußt mit Jugendarbeit verglichen, weil es eine Investion in die Zukunft ist.
Das sollten also schon Menschen sein, die Wissen haben sei es nun beim Angeln, Vereinsarbeit, Fischbestimmung und Gewässerkunde oder allem Zusammen.



Ich habe verschiedene Lehrgänge besucht.
Einige fand ich super, andere eher nicht.
Von dem wo ich selbst als Jugendlicher teilnahm, weiß ich kaum noch etwas.
Nur das alles verräuchert war und Bier in Mengen getrunken wurde.|uhoh:

Beim nächsten war ich zeitweise Urlaubsvertretung.

Ein gute Gewässerwart, aber kein begeisterter Angler.
Dort wurde abgelesen, ohne es mit der Praxis in Verbindung bringen zu können.

Ich denke Voraussetzung sollte mindestens der Gewässerwart sein, mit ganz viel Erfahrung im Angeln und Bewirtschaftung.
Ich hoffe es ist so, einige Ausbilder kenne oder kannte ich, da war es so.
Als ich anfing zu unterrichten, hatte ich schon 8 Jahre Jugendarbeit gemacht und war schon seit fast 15 Jahren bei der Bewirtschaftung dabei.
Bruthauserfahrung und E-Fischenreischein hatte ich da auch schon. 
Das ich natürlich schon angelte seit ich denken kann ist wohl klar.
Ja ich kenne fast alle der Gewässer in der Umgebung, und sicher auch alle Fischarten dort.
Meistens habe ich auch eine Idee, wann und wo zu fangen.
Teilwise gebe ich das weiter.

In dem Augenblick wo sie teilnehmen muß ich sie wie einen Kunden umhegen und auch etwas mit Gegenwert bringen.
Ablesen ist das sicher nicht.
Gesetze aufzählen sicher auch nicht.

Man sollte es schon locker rüberbringen und praktische Beispiele aus der Umgebung nennen können.
Werden vernünftig und umfassend auch die Bereiche Gewässerkunde, Fischkunde, Fischarten und die Probleme dort vermittelt, ist es recht leicht auch die wichtigsten Gesetze rüber zu bringen.
Nach vielen der Reglungen schreit der Verstand dann förmlich.
Vermittelt man es nicht, ist es ein reines auswendig Lehrnen sinnlos erscheinender Gesetze.

So ist es auch mit der Gerätekunde, ohne Wissen um die Fische und Ihren Fähigkeiten macht vieles keinen Sinn. 
Manches in der Gerätekunde ist längst überholt, wird noch überholt, anderes wird für immer bleiben.
Auch wenn ich nun tief in der Materie stecke, ist mein Wissen immer nür lückenhaft.
Nur der dem das Wort "Frischlinge" weiter oben aufgestoßen ist, sollte daran denken da mal zu unterrichten.
Wenn er als Ausbilder denkt, er habe das ultimative Wissen und nur seine Meinung ist richtig, ist längst Vergangenheit.
Schiet o.T..

Einer der Gründe warum die Lehrgänge und Prüfung abgelehnt werden, ist sicher dadurch entstanden das viele eben nichts zu bringen scheinen....

Mir bleibt nur zu hoffen, das man es nicht über die von mir gehaltenen, nicht auch denkt.


----------



## Black-Death (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

in meinem lehrgang wurde zwar (teilweise) weit mehr erzählt als nötig gewesen wäre für die prüfung aber auch das war zum teil überflüssig. lag vllt auch daran dass die "dozenten" etwas älter waren. wenn man eine gesunde mischung aus (prüfungs-)nötigem und nützlichen zusatzwissen in kombination mit der nötigen lockerheit hinbekommen kann sehe ich das ganze schon eher positiv.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo Bernd,

ja das sind ware Worte.

Wenn die ASV`s den Nachwuchs am Vereingewässer ausbilden würden ....denke ich hätte vieles Hand und Fuß #6

Praktisches vermitteln ..... mit Sinn und Verstand ...das wäre es.


----------



## Dunraven (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch! Mit dem  Prüfungszeugnis bekommst Du nullkommanix. Es berechtigt lediglich zum  Kauf eines Dokumentes, mit *dem* Du *dann* Erlaubnisscheine kaufen kannst.



Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch! Damit bekomme ich den Erlaubnisschein oder die Gastkarte. Der Perso/vergleichbares muss noch dabei sein (Prüfungsnachweis ist ja kein Lichtbildausweis), ok, aber mehr brauche ich nicht. Von welchem obskuren Dokument redest Du? 



antonio schrieb:


> das ist ne sache  die den bewirtschafter betrifft aber nicht den angler, und wer  bewirtschafterr werden will, der soll von mir aus ne prüfungb machen,  aber nicht der "einfache angler".



Nicht ganz. 
Die Angler wählen im Zweifel halt denjenigen ab der Ahnung hat und deshalb nicht falsch besetzen will. Da muss also Grundwissen vorhanden sein, damit sie verstehen warum man nicht einfach 50% der Beiträge als Aal, Karpfen und Forellenbesatz im Baggersee landen dürfen. Und sie brauchen auch Grundwissen zu Krankheiten, ect. da sie die Masse sind die Fische fangen, und dher auch diejenigen die kranke Fische fangen. Und damit sie wissen das sie krank sind, und wie sie vorgehen müssen, sollte schon ein Grundwissen vorhanden sein. Denn es ist nicht schön wenn Krankheiten über Köfis (die nicht als krank erkannt werden) in andere Gewässer übertragen werden. 

Nicht alles also ist nur für den Bewirtschafter als Wissen notwendig.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aus reiner Nächstenliebe Veranstaltet kein Angelverein einen Vorbereitungslehrgang.
> Hier geht es darum Einnahmen für den Verein zu generieren.



Hier geht es darum Mitglieder zu gewinnen. Die bringen mehr Einfluß  und mehr Geld, und damit mehr Möglichkeiten weitere Gewässer zu  bekommen. Nächstenliebe allein ist s sicher nicht, aber die Einnhmen kommen wenn man Mitglieder gewinnt, und das passiert über Kurse.



			
				Ralle 24;3795147Gegen den Fischereischein wohl auch die wenigsten.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> So unterschiedlich sind Meinungen. Den halte ich für absolut überflüssig. Wozu ist der gut, man hat doch den Prüfungsnachweis, warum reicht der manchen nicht? Um den zu bekommen muss man den Prüfungsnachweis vorlegen, dann bekommt man den gegen Bearbeitungsgebühr, und hat dann für den Rest seines Lebens einen Schein, der sagt das man die Prüfungsnachweis besitzt.  Das ist wirklich überflüssige Bürokratie erster Güte.#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind Meinungen. Den halte ich für absolut überflüssig. Wozu ist der gut, man hat doch den Prüfungsnachweis, warum reicht der manchen nicht? Um den zu bekommen muss man den Prüfungsnachweis vorlegen, dann bekommt man den gegen Bearbeitungsgebühr, und hat dann für den Rest seines Lebens einen Schein, der sagt das man die Prüfungsnachweis besitzt.  Das ist wirklich überflüssige Bürokratie erster Güte.#q



Falsch.

Die Prüfung ist überflüssig, der Fischereischein nicht. So wie es Jahrzehnte in Deutschland sehr gut funktioniert hat. Keine Prüfung, Fischereischein kaufen zwecks personalisierung und Sperrmöglichkeit bei schwerwiegenden Verstößen.


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> Die Angler wählen im Zweifel halt denjenigen ab der Ahnung hat und deshalb nicht falsch besetzen will. Da muss also Grundwissen vorhanden sein, damit sie verstehen warum man nicht einfach 50% der Beiträge als Aal, Karpfen und Forellenbesatz im Baggersee landen dürfen. Und sie brauchen auch Grundwissen zu Krankheiten, ect. da sie die Masse sind die Fische fangen, und dher auch diejenigen die kranke Fische fangen. Und damit sie wissen das sie krank sind, und wie sie vorgehen müssen, sollte schon ein Grundwissen vorhanden sein. Denn es ist nicht schön wenn Krankheiten über Köfis (die nicht als krank erkannt werden) in andere Gewässer übertragen werden.
> 
> Nicht alles also ist nur für den Bewirtschafter als Wissen notwendig.
> ...




antonio


----------



## Knispel (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Lehrgänge werden gewöhnlich dann besucht, wenn sich die Leute einen Gewinn davon versprechen. Lehrgänge im Fliegenfischen oder Feedern werden wohl so gut besucht, dass Unternehmen sich mit den Gebühren halten können.
> In unserem Verein gibt es sogar Mitglieder, die freiwillig einen vereinsinternen Kurs im Fliegenfischen gerne besuchen würden. Nur wird kein Kurs angeboten. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass auch in anderen Bereichen Neulinge gerne die Zeit für einen Lehrgang aufbringen würden. Nur ist hier eben das Angebot auch nicht besser.
> Die Nachfrage besteht übrigens trotz verpflichtender Teilnahme am Vorbereitungskurs und verpflichtender Prüfung.
> Zweifellos wird aber nahezu niemand Zeit und Geld aufbringen, um anzuhören wie jemand Schonmaße und Schonzeiten vorliest.


 
Braucht man jetzt schon einen Lehrgang um zu wissen wie ich einen Futterkorb auswerfe ? Werfen mit der Fliegenrute gut, wers braucht? Ich hatte mich seinerzeit einfach auf eine Wiese gestellt und habe gübt, den Rest hab ich mir an einem Forellenbach abgeschaut. Fliegenbinden - ich hatte mir das Buch : Fliegenbinden für Anfänger gekauft und bin einfach angefangen. Auch hier den Rest auf Fliegenfischermessen abgeschaut. Lediglich zum binden der klassischen Lachsfliegen im alten victorianischen Stiel hab ich auf einer Schulung gelernt.
Wann kommt denn der Lehrgang zum Karpenfischen, zum angeln mit Gummi, zum Stippen usw. , da kann man doch auch noch Geld mit machen. ( sorry - es gibt ja schon Angelschulen, die soetwas anbieten )


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

brauchen tut man das nicht unbedingt und müssen oder prüfung schon gar nicht.
man kann es aber tun auf freiwilliger basis.
und wenn solche lehrgänge (das wort ist viel zu hochtrabend) vernünftig gemacht werden, warum sollen sie nicht angeboten werden aber eben ohne zwang.
wenn es richtig gut gemachte veranstaltungen sind, werden diese sicher auch angenommen.

antonio


----------



## Black-Death (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ich als absoluter anfänger stehe derartigen kursen auf jeden fall aufgeschlossen gegenüber


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

wie gesagt es kommt immer drauf an wie es gemacht wird.
auf messen etc sind entsprechende vorträge ja auch immer gut besucht.
solche "lehrgänge" wenn sie denn gut sein sollen, stellen natürlich einige anforderungen an den veranstalter, wenn er eine rege teilnahme haben will.
bei den prüfungslehrgängen ist es natürlich der zwang, der die teilnahmezahlen hoch hält.
soll heißen, der veranstalter braucht sich keinen kopf machen, ob er entsprechende teilnehmerzahlen bekommt.
was aber nicht heißen soll daß er sich keinen kopf machen soll und daß sich alle keinen kopf machen.

antonio


----------



## schuessel (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

also ich hab ja jetzt erst meinen Lehrgang mit Prüfung in BW gemacht und ich muß sagen: Am meisten hab ich gelernt, wenn die Lehrenden vom Stoff abgewichen sind. Ein großer Teil der Veranstaltung bestand einfach nur in der Rekapitulation von Heintgesunerlagen mit Powerpoint. 
Dazu gabs dann zwischendurch immer Prüfungsfragen, die aber keine richtigen Prüfungsfragen waren. Heintges hat zwar das Monopol auf die Lehrmaterialien(Bundesweit?-zumindest in mehreren Bundesländern), aber die Prüfungsfragen werden vom Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e. V. gemacht. 
Da gibts dann n Extraheft mit CD-Rom. 835 Fragen, von denen an der Prüfung 60 abgefragt werden. Nach 3 Tagen lernen am Rechner war ich Prüfungsbereit. Der Kurs fing dann 2 Wochen nach dem wir unsere Unterlagen erhalten haben an und zog sich über mehrere Wochenenden.
30 Pflichstunden sogar inklusive prakrischem Teil. N bisschen werfen einmal Knoten und wer wollte durfte auch mal ne Fliegenrute schwingen.
Alles in allem war das nicht schlecht gemacht, aber eben alles zu star und begrenzt.
Beim Thema Gewässerökologie war irgend n Akademiker da, dessen Namen ich mir leider nicht merken konnte. Er hat auf die für Lehrende mitgelieferten Unterlagen größtenteils verzichtet und hatte selber was gemacht und alles recht interessant vorgetragen und aus praktischer Sichtweise erklärt.
Aber ich denke für ca. 215€ incl. Prüfung und Lernmaterial kann man auch n bisschen was erwarten, immerhin muß man den Betrag mit über 70 Teilnehmern multiplizieren.
Und der Vorgegebene Stoff schränkt die Unterrichteten doch nur ein. Für die prüfung reicht es eh es sich zu merken wo man ein Kreuzchen machen muß. Es gibt immer drei Antwortmöglichkeiten und eine oder manchmal auch zwei davon sind richtig.
Bei der Prüfung sind die Fragen mit 2 richtigen Antwortmöglichkeiten mit einer (2) markiert, in den Probeübungsfragen(die ansonsten mit den originaleln völlig identisch sind) allerdings nicht. Allein dieser Umstand nahm insgesammt mindestens eine halbe Stunde der 30 Pflichtstunden in Anspruch, weil über den gesammten Lehrgangszeitraum, immer wieder irgendjemand fragte, wie das denn jetzt genau ist mit den Fragen mit den doppelten Antworten. Und immer wieder großes hin und her, weil wieder ein Neuer an der Tafel stand, der zwar wußte wie ein Fisch aussieht und wie man ihn aus dem Wasser holt oder ihn wieder reinsetzt, aber dessen eigene Prüfung lange her ist und die noch ganz anders aussah - ja damals mußte man noch zeigen, daß man auswerfen kann, Punktgenau - warum sollte er sich auch mit Prüfungsmodalitäten beschäftigen, wenn er doch den Frischlingen was über Plankton, Fischlaich oder Kiemenreusendornen erzählen soll.

Lehrgang und Prüfung haben nur in sofern wirklich etwas miteinander zu tun, daß der Gesetzgeber in BW den Prüfling nur zulässt, wenn er nachweisen kann, daß er die geforderten 30 Pflichtstunden absolwiert hat und beides bereitet einen nicht wirklich auf das vor was einen am Wasser erwartet.
Zum beispiel über Dinge wie Gewässerbeschaffenheit und wie man diese an Hand der Wasseroberfläche oder anderer Merkmale erkenen kann, hätte ich mir viel mehr erhofft.

Für das Geld hät ich mir auch selber  2-3 gute Bücher kaufen können, mir ne Einsteigerausrüstung zulegen können und noch, mit jemand der schon Angelerfahrung hat, ein Wochenende mit roter Wurst und Dosenbier am Angelsee verbringen.

Schönen Sonntag noch

schuessel


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Dunraven, Ralle,.. Alle

Ihr habt zwar zwei gegensätzliche Meinungen, aber ich denke das liegt hauptsächlich an den unterschiedlichen Fischereirechten der Länder und folglich auch der unterschiedlichen Betrachtung.

Wir in Niedersachsen kennen keinen absoluten Zwang ersteinmal die Prüfung ab zu legen.
Wir haben ja nicht einmal den Fischereischein.

Wenn ich Ralle richtig verstanden habe, lehnt Er die reine Prüfung ab, weil ohne Prüfung dort überhaupt keine ersten Erfahrungen gesammelt werden können.
Dort ist der Zugang für Interresierte ohne Prüfung => Fischereischein ungleich schwerer weil jegliche Möglichkeit des hineinschnupperns rechtlich verbaut wurde.

Das Thema hat ein Problem, es ist eben nicht möglich länderübergreifend für Deutschland zu sagen die Prüfung sei überflüssig oder falsch.
So wie ein Niedersachse, eben den Sinn des Fischereischeins kaum nachvollziehen kann, wenn Er nicht weiß, wie die Gelder in anderen Bundesländern eingesetzt werden.

Als Niedersachse, hat man eben ein Problem mit so einer Aussage, Angler seien ja nicht die Bewirtschafter.
Wer denn, werden wir denken.

Aber wir sind bundesweit, eben eher die Ausnahme.
Aber auch umgekehrt sollte man natürlich daran denken das es auch anders sein kann.
Die Aussage, der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung kann eigendlich nur Land für Land betrachtet werden.

Ralle, du vorderst einen viel besseren Umgang mit der Natur als viele Angler je bereit wären hinzunehmen.
Weil sie den Sinn kaum verstehen...ich hoffe Sie werden es in der Tat später am Wasser begreifen.
Aber nur wenn sie nicht nur Fische fangen wollen.

Viele der Gegner der reinen Prüfung, wünschen sich ja auch durchaus Lehrgänge für Einsteiger, denken aber mehr an Angellehrgänge zum fangen und Verwerten der Fische.
Das kann es aus meiner Sicht nicht sein, es geht lediglich um den Schutz eines gemeinsamen Besitzes, der Gewässer und Arten der Heimat.
Verbote kann man leicht auf einen Schein drucken.
Warum die aber vielleicht Sinn machen, oder was die Probleme ausmacht, passt nicht mal in ein Buch.
Die reine bestandene Prüfung sagt sicher nicht viel aus, es ist lediglich ein geringer Mindeststandart.

Aber selbst so, würden viele Angler die sie wiederhohlen müssten ohne Vorbereitung kaum bestehen.
Der uninteressierte Durchschnttsdeutsche würde fast immer durchfallen.


----------



## schuessel (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Diese Grundkenntnisse über Gewässerökologie bleiben sicher bei den meisten nicht lange hängen, weil sie s nicht wirklich interessiert. Ein Kabaretist hat es demletzt schön formuliert, als er die heutigen Lehranstalten beschrieb. "Den ganzen Stoff innerhalb kürzester Zeit in sich hineinstopfen und zur Prüfung wieder auskotzen." Anschließend weiß man zwar so viel wie vorher, aber die Prüfung hat man mit Bravur bestanden.
Glückwunsch!
Die die es interessiert würden sich sicher zumindest auch ein wenig ohne Lehrgangs und Prüfungszwang informieren. Das ist ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr so schwierig. Unmengen an Informationen sind global zugänglich. Auch freiwillige Lehrgänge würden sicher von einigen, wahrgenommen werden. Das müsste dann aber der Markt entscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Das müsste dann aber der Markt entscheiden.


Und genau davor haben Verbände und Gesetzgeber Angst, da dann nicht mehr Vetterleswirtschaft, sondern Kompetenz notwendig wäre..

Und es geht um nicht für oder gegen Prüfung, sondern GEGEN* GESETZLICHE* *ZWANGS*PRÜFUNG!!

Jeder Bewirtschafter hat auch ohne jede gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung das Recht, nur den ans Wasser zu lassen, den er ans Wasser lassen möchte, kann dazu sogar eine eigene Prüdung verlangen..

Und wenn eine Prüfung, gehörern zuerstmal die richtig geprüft, die Gewässer bewirtshaften - da gehört ne vernünftige Ausbildung her und ne Prüfung.

Was da teilweise passiert (siehe Satzkarpfen- und Regenbognerbesatz) von geprüften Anglen statt geprüften und ausgebildeten Bewirtschaftern, spricht doch allem Hohn, was da von Verbänden immer postuliert wird hinichtlich Hege etc..


Was da also ne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler bringen soll außer Kohle in die Kassen, konnte immer noch keiner  erklären..


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @ Dunraven, Ralle,.. Alle
> 
> Ihr habt zwar zwei gegensätzliche Meinungen, aber ich denke das liegt hauptsächlich an den unterschiedlichen Fischereirechten der Länder und folglich auch der unterschiedlichen Betrachtung.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was da teilweise passiert (siehe Satzkarpfen- und Regenbognerbesatz) von geprüften Anglen statt geprüften und ausgebildeten Bewirtschaftern, spricht doch allem Hohn, was da von Verbänden immer postuliert wird hinichtlich Hege etc..
> Was da also ne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler bringen soll außer Kohle in die Kassen, konnte immer noch keiner erklären..


 
Hmm, ...machen wir nicht auch alle Fehler beim Autofahren, teilweise gar ganz bewusst.?
Ist nicht selbst die Schulpflicht so etwas wie eine Zwangsprüfung für den Bürger ?
Immer geht es darum ersteinmal Wissen unter das Volk zu bringen.
Was wir daraus machen ist etwas anderes.


Sicher, der Regenbogenbesatz oder auch der des Karpfen kann als falsch gesehen werden.
Oder auch als gut. 
Das will ich lieber dem Zeitgeist, oder der Betrachtung überlassen.
Die Wertigkeit von Naturschutz, Nahrungserzeugung oder Freizeitwert geben doch erst vor, was als richtig oder falsch angesehen wird.
Reicht es nicht, wenn möglichst vielen zunächst die Problematik nahe gebracht wird?

Was wird ein ach so gut ausgebildeter Bewirtschafter denn erreichen, wenn er z.B festlegt, wir besetzen gar nicht mehr, und es fischt auch nur noch jeder 10 dort.
DEr wird einfach abgesetzt.
Weil er vielleicht richtig handelt im Sinne des Gewässerschutzes aber nicht im Sinne derer die Rechte haben, oder lediglich angeln wollen.

Wenn er gar der Meinung wäre, die Angler brauchen eine Prüfung, dürfte er das verlangen ?

Da aber stehen wir im Moment.
Die Prüfung ist ja genau da Zwang, wo viele ausgebildete Fachkräfte auch beruflich wirken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hier gehts um eine (siehe Eingangsposting) absolut unsinnige und nicht zielführende gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler - die besetzen nicht, bewirtschaften nicht, müssen sich eh an alles Vorgebene/Vorschriften (auch und gerade gewässerspezifisch) mit oder ohne Prüfung eh halten, brauchts also dazu keine gesetzliche Zangsprüfung.

Schon gar nicht brauchts eine Prüfung per gesetzlichen Zwang, da jeder Bewirtschafter sich eh raussuchen kann, wen er ans Wasser lässt.

Und sogar ne eigene Prüfung verlangen...

Wer da also trotzdem noch zusätzlich ne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung verlangt, schreit schlicht nach immer weiteren sinnlosen gesetzlichen Reglementierungen und Restriktionen für Angler - genau was wir brauchen, weil Angler in Deutschland eh viel zu wenig reglementiert sind..


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Hmm, ...machen wir nicht auch alle Fehler beim Autofahren, teilweise gar ganz bewusst.?
> Ist nicht selbst die Schulpflicht so etwas wie eine Zwangsprüfung für den Bürger ?
> Immer geht es darum ersteinmal Wissen unter das Volk zu bringen.
> Was wir daraus machen ist etwas anderes.
> ...



antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nabend 

also nicht wie bei euch im gesetz geschrieben, daß ein Verein der pachten will von seinen mitgliedern die prüfung zu verlangen hat, sondern nachweisen muß, daß er entsprechend in bezug auf bewirtschaftung ausgebildete leute in den entsprechenden positionen hat?
das wäre der richtige ansatz

|supergri
Für die Anererkennung eines Vereines ist bei uns in Niedersachsen, nicht nur vorgeschrieben,
das die Mitglieder eine Prüfung ablegen.
Auch der ausgebildete Gewässerwart ist festgelegt,
fehrner eine Mindestanzahl von Mitgliedern.

Aber mal ehrlich, was lehrnt man auf einem Lehrgang der kaum länger als eine Woche ist.
Mehr als einige grundsätzliche Dinge wohl kaum.
Wenn da auch noch vermittelt werden sollte, was im Fischerlehrgang Stoff ist....
So ein Lehrgang baut halt auf dem  Wissen eines gut ausgebildeten und interessierten Anglers auf.
(Grundvoraussetzung für Ausbilder bei uns)

Nicht umsonst, kann man das ja auch jahrelang studieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> was lehrnt man auf einem Lehrgang der kaum länger als eine Woche ist.


Das ist eben keine Ausbildung, sondern ein Alibi - und das für Dinge wie Bewirtschaftung, die wirklich wichtig wären.

Hier ist aber das Thema nicht der nicht richtig ausgebildetete Bewirtschafter, sondern die sinnlose gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler..


----------



## Knispel (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon gar nicht brauchts eine Prüfung per gesetzlichen Zwang, da jeder Bewirtschafter sich eh raussuchen kann, wen er ans Wasser lässt.
> 
> Und sogar ne eigene Prüfung verlangen...
> 
> .



Richtig, ich könnte in meinem Gewässer sogar zur Auflage machen : Alle die bei mir Fischen wollen ( im See sind natürlich überwiegend Modefische ab 10 kg aufwärts ) müssen erst bei mir einen Grundlehrgang und anschließend einen Speziallehrgang für die jeweilige Fischart mit klallharter Prüfung gegen z.B. 100 Euronen pro Lehrgang absolvieren. Erst dann gibt es eine Jahreskarte für - sagen wir einmal 250 Euro. Entweder wird das gemacht oder nada .....


----------



## schuessel (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Richtig, ich könnte in meinem Gewässer sogar zur Auflage machen : Alle die bei mir Fischen wollen ( im See sind natürlich überwiegend Modefische ab 10 kg aufwärts ) müssen erst bei mir einen Grundlehrgang und anschließend einen Speziallehrgang für die jeweilige Fischart mit klallharter Prüfung gegen z.B. 100 Euronen pro Lehrgang absolvieren. Erst dann gibt es eine Jahreskarte für - sagen wir einmal 250 Euro. Entweder wird das gemacht oder nada .....



Genau. Und dein Nachbar bietet an seinem Teich jedem Neuling an ihm ein bisschen unter die Arme zu greifen oder verweist ihn an einen netten alten Hasen, der dann eben vom Neuling n Bier gezahlt bekommt.
Jeder wie ihm beliebt und dann zeigt sich was mehr Sinn macht. Den Rest erledigt die Evolution.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



schuessel schrieb:


> also ich hab ja jetzt erst meinen Lehrgang mit Prüfung in BW gemacht und ich muß sagen: Am meisten hab ich gelernt, wenn die Lehrenden vom Stoff abgewichen sind. Ein großer Teil der Veranstaltung bestand einfach nur in der Rekapitulation von Heintgesunerlagen mit Powerpoint.
> Dazu gabs dann zwischendurch immer Prüfungsfragen, die aber keine richtigen Prüfungsfragen waren. Heintges hat zwar das Monopol auf die Lehrmaterialien(Bundesweit?-zumindest in mehreren Bundesländern), aber die Prüfungsfragen werden vom Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e. V. gemacht.
> Da gibts dann n Extraheft mit CD-Rom. 835 Fragen, von denen an der Prüfung 60 abgefragt werden. Nach 3 Tagen lernen am Rechner war ich Prüfungsbereit. Der Kurs fing dann 2 Wochen nach dem wir unsere Unterlagen erhalten haben an und zog sich über mehrere Wochenenden.
> 30 Pflichstunden sogar inklusive prakrischem Teil. N bisschen werfen einmal Knoten und wer wollte durfte auch mal ne Fliegenrute schwingen.
> ...




*Das* muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Und da soll mir noch einer erzählen, dieses Prüfungsgeschi$$e hätte irgendeinen anderen Grund als den, die Leute abzuzocken.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nicht nur das Ralle..so bildet man maximal Theorielastige,Halbwissende sorry Fachidioten aus.Echte Praxis Fehlanzeige.Da hat jedes learning by doing per Eigeninitiative mehr Erfolgsgarantie...und bleibt auch länger im Kopf.


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *...*
> Und da soll mir noch einer erzählen, dieses Prüfungsgeschi$$e hätte irgendeinen anderen Grund als den, die Leute abzuzocken.



das ist korrekturbedürftig, weil nicht der einzige grund, weisst du doch ganz genau, zumindest nach den belehr- und erklärungen eines altgedienten, hier aus juristischen gründen nicht zu nennenden, AB-users. es geht AUCH um "Trog"-Verteidigung. ich glaube, die argumentationskette war prüfung härter & teuerer, scheine sowieso. klang für mich so wie ein durch sozialen numerus-clausus erreichtes "alles mein".


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> das ist korrekturbedürftig, weil nicht der einzige grund, weisst du doch ganz genau, zumindest nach den belehr- und erklärungen eines altgedienten, hier aus juristischen gründen nicht zu nennenden, AB-users. es geht AUCH um "Trog"-Verteidigung. ich glaube, die argumentationskette war prüfung härter & teuerer, scheine sowieso. klang für mich so wie ein durch sozialen numerus-clausus erreichtes "alles mein".



...ruderte dann aber schnell wieder zurück.

Diskutiert sich dann natürlich schlecht...wenn die wahren Beweggründe durch fadenscheinige Argumente versucht werden zu vertuschen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dunraven (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> Die Prüfung ist überflüssig, der Fischereischein nicht. So wie es  Jahrzehnte in Deutschland sehr gut funktioniert hat. Keine Prüfung,  Fischereischein kaufen zwecks personalisierung und Sperrmöglichkeit bei  schwerwiegenden Verstößen.



Hm personalisiert ist der Prüfungsnachweis ebenfalls (und ein Foto kann man ja notfalls auch drauf setzen, sollte es darum gehen), also das kann nicht der Grund sein. Und wie soll die Sperrmöglichkeit denn funktionieren? Angler XY bekommt von Verein AB keine Gastkarten/Beitragsmarke mehr? Das geht auch jetzt schon, ohne Fischereischein.



antonio schrieb:


> und der angler hat eben in die bewirtschaftung nicht reinzureden.
> aber wie gesagt das ist ne andere baustelle.



Aber in der Praxis sieht es eben anders aus. Siehe hier im Forum Forderungen das Beiträge zum Großteil in Besatz gesteckt werden sollen, egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.
Und am Ende ist für den Besatz eben nur der zuständig der von den Mitgliedern für den Job gewählt wurde.



schuessel schrieb:


> Aber ich denke für ca. 215€ incl. Prüfung und Lernmaterial kann man auch  n bisschen was erwarten, immerhin muß man den Betrag mit über 70  Teilnehmern multiplizieren.l



Der Preis ist ja mal echt heftig, die Prüfung kostet hier mit allem 100€ für Erwachsene und 75€ für Jugendliche.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Verbote kann man leicht auf einen Schein drucken.
> Warum die aber vielleicht Sinn machen, oder was die Probleme ausmacht, passt nicht mal in ein Buch.
> Die reine bestandene Prüfung sagt sicher nicht viel aus, es ist lediglich ein geringer Mindeststandart.



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn ich schaue wie oft bei den Kursen dann noch Fragen kommen zu etwas das die Teilnehmer nun schon x mal gelesen haben, oder eben zu speziellen Situationen, dann zeigt es doch gut das ein Zettel allein oft nicht reicht.



schuessel schrieb:


> Diese Grundkenntnisse über Gewässerökologie  bleiben sicher bei den meisten nicht lange hängen, weil sie s nicht  wirklich interessiert.



Es reicht aber doch schon wenn durch die Prüfung hängen geblieben ist das da irgendwas evt. nicht stimmt, und wen man da mal informieren kann. Bei einem Zettel würden die eben den ganzen Absatz überspringen und nicht lesen, so bleibt zumindest ein wenig hängen, und das ist besser als nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Hm personalisiert ist der Prüfungsnachweis ebenfalls (und ein Foto kann man ja notfalls auch drauf setzen, sollte es darum gehen), also das kann nicht der Grund sein. Und wie soll die Sperrmöglichkeit denn funktionieren? Angler XY bekommt von Verein AB keine Gastkarten/Beitragsmarke mehr? Das geht auch jetzt schon, ohne Fischereischein.


In über der Hälfte der Bundesländer gibt es Möglichkleiten auch ohne Prüfung zu angeln - nur in NDS ist es möglich ohne Schein zu angeln.

Daher ist der Weg, Prüfungsnachweis statt Schein sicher der falsche, da damit bereits bestehende Erleichterungen für Angler  wieder gesetzlich erschwert werden sollen.

Das braucht kein Menschm, dass Angler noch mehr als ohnehin schon gesetzlich bevormundet werden..


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Hm personalisiert ist der Prüfungsnachweis ebenfalls (und ein Foto kann man ja notfalls auch drauf setzen, sollte es darum gehen), also das kann nicht der Grund sein. Und wie soll die Sperrmöglichkeit denn funktionieren? Angler XY bekommt von Verein AB keine Gastkarten/Beitragsmarke mehr? Das geht auch jetzt schon, ohne Fischereischein.
> 
> die sperrmöglichkeit besteht ganz einfach in der einziehung des fischereischeins und schon wäre ein weiteres angeln nicht möglich, wenn es so gehandhabt würde.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Habe jetzt nicht alle aktuellen Beiträge gelesen.

Aber immer wieder wird behauptet, dass die Prüfung nichts bringt.

Was _sollte _sie denn bringen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nix soll die bringen, weil die eh zu nichts gebraucht wird, ausser um Kohle zu machen...

Weg mit dem Unfug gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung und Erschwerung des Zugangs zum Angeln - Hin zu vernünftiger und guter Ausbildung der Angler, die das wollen.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Forderung ist bekannt. Es soll sich wohl um ein freiwilliges prüfungsfreies Angebot für Angler handeln. Dann stellt sich aber für mich immer noch die Frage, was das "Ausbildungsziel" sein soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Gibts schon zig Ausführungen und Vorschläge hier, wie und was man da alles an toller, praktischer Ausbildung machen kann, wenn die Ressourcen (Zeit wie Personal) nicht für dumpfes Theorieauswendiglernen für eine sinnlose, gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung verschwendet werden würden.

Viel muss man erstmal eh nicht wissen, Gesetze gelten mit oder ohne Prüfung (sonst wäre das in vielen Bundesländern mögliche prüfungsfreie An geln ja nicht machbar), wenn einer da Angeln nicht lernen will, soll ers lassen, fängt er schon nicht so viel.

Und wer Angeln lernen will, wirds so oder so machen (siehe die vielen Kurse im gewerblichen Bereich, die ja scheinbar notwendig und erfolgreich sind, weil sich Angler auch vernünftig aus- und fortbilden wollen. Weil ja die sinnlose, theoretische Zwangsprüfung eben keinerlei anglerische Ausbildung beinhalten muss..).

Zudem gehts hier im Thread ja nicht darum, was gute Ausbildung wäre, sondern hier wird ja die Sinnlosigkeit der bestehenden Nichtbildung durch gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung an Hand inzwischen im Thread zigfach nachlesbarer Beispiele thematisiert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht alle aktuellen Beiträge gelesen.
> 
> Aber immer wieder wird behauptet, dass die Prüfung nichts bringt.
> 
> Was _sollte _sie denn bringen?



Zum angeln braucht man keine Prüfung. Ist das gleiche wie Pilze oder Beeren sammeln.

Eine fundierte Ausbildung brauchten die Hegepflichtigen. Damit meine ich nicht einen Wochenkurs zum Gewässerwart, sondern da wirklich in Anlehnung an die Jadgprüfung. 

Ein Angler hat zu angeln und seine Finger aus Hege und Besatz zu lassen. Und damit schränkt sich das notwenige Wissen auf wenige Informationen ein, die man auf einem Faltblatt bei der Aushändigung des Fischereischeins übergeben kann. 

Wie beim Tourischein halt, der im Grunde eine Anlehnung an die früher allgemein übliche, vernünftige und jahrzehntelang bewährte, Vorgehensweise ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Forderung ist bekannt. Es soll sich wohl um ein freiwilliges prüfungsfreies Angebot für Angler handeln. Dann stellt sich aber für mich immer noch die Frage, was das "Ausbildungsziel" sein soll.




Das Ziel eines freiwilligen Kurses sollte sein, Gerät und Fangmethoden kennen zu lernen, um den Einstieg in die Angelei erfolgreicher und einfacher zu machen. 

Kommt noch ein wenig Drumherum dazu, schadet das nix.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine fundierte Ausbildung brauchten die Hegepflichtigen. Damit meine ich nicht einen Wochenkurs zum Gewässerwart, sondern da wirklich in Anlehnung an die Jadgprüfung.
> 
> Ein Angler hat zu angeln und seine Finger aus Hege und Besatz zu lassen. Und damit schränkt sich das notwenige Wissen auf wenige Informationen ein, die man auf einem Faltblatt bei der Aushändigung des Fischereischeins übergeben kann.


 
Genau an diesem Punkt wird's interessant.

Der Fischereischein ist zumindest in Bayern nicht nur Voraussetzung zum Angeln, sondern auch zum Pachten eines Fischereigewässers (gilt nicht für künstliche Weiher ohne Abwandermöglichkeit etc.).

Man geht also offensichtlich davon aus, dass der Besitz des bayerischen Fischereischeins ein hinreichender Nachweis ist, das der Pächter weiß, wie er mit so einem Gewässer umzugehen hat.

Dass die Richtigkeit dieser Annahme in der Praxis fraglich ist, brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, aber hier müsste doch zu allererst zwischen Angler und Gewässerverantwortlichem unterschieden werden. Heute geht man in Bayern davon aus, dass jeder geprüfte Angler auch weiß, wie ein Gewässer zu betreiben ist. Und das dafür notwendige Wissen glaubt man in 4-6 Stunden zu vermitteln:

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/13256/index.php
*3 Schutz und Pflege der Fischgewässer, Fischhege (minimum 4 Std.) (empfohlen 6 Std.) *

3.1 Grundlagen der Fischhege und Fischbewirtschaftung
3.2 Spezielle Fischhege
3.3 Biotopschutz
3.4 Krankheiten bei Fischen und Krebsen
3.5 Maßnahmen bei Gewässerverunreinigungen und Fischsterben​


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> aber hier müsste doch zu allererst zwischen Angler und Gewässerverantwortlichem unterschieden werden.


Machen wir doch hier eh schon lange.......
Angeln ist angeln..
Bewirtschaften ist bewirtschaften..


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ naturliebhaber

nicht jeder angler will gewässer bewirtschaften.
er will angeln.
und wenn das bei euch so ist, dann muß eben das gesetz geändert werden,daß nicht jeder gewässerbewirtschafter automatisch mit fischereischeinbesitz auch gewässer bewirtschaften darf.
so wird ein schuh draus.
en firmenchef macht auch nicht zur bedingung, daß *alle* "normalen arbeiter" einen meisterbrief haben müssen.
wenn ich angeln will brauche ich keine ausbildung zum gewässerbewirtschafter, die sollen die machen, die gewässer bewirtschaften.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man geht also offensichtlich davon aus, dass der Besitz des bayerischen Fischereischeins ein hinreichender Nachweis ist, das der Pächter weiß, wie er mit so einem Gewässer umzugehen hat.



Und haargenau davon geht man in Bayern eben nicht aus.

Dort wird die alleinige Verantwortung und Hoheit dem Hegepflichtigen zugesprochen. Der Angler hat dort keinerlei Entscheidungsgewalt.

Idiotischerweise erfährt der Fischereischeininhaber mit der Pacht eines Gewässers aber genau diese höherwertige "Qualifikation" ohne auch nur das geringste zusätzlich dafür leisten oder nachweisen zu müssen.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Machen wir doch hier eh schon lange.......
> Angeln ist angeln..
> Bewirtschaften ist bewirtschaften..


 
Klingt richtig und ist sicher auch der Gedanke der meisten Angler.

Hat aber mit der Praxis wenig gemein oder ?
Werden nicht die meisten Gewässer in Deutschland durch Angler bewirtschaftet ?
Spielen nicht bei weiteren Gewässern die Wünsche der Angler bei der Bewirtschaftung eine Rolle ?

Wird man als Angler mehr Glaubwürdigkeit gewinnen, wenn wir noch mehr Verantwortung abgeben.
Oder würden wir an Resperkt gewinnen, wenn wir eher noch deutlich mehr machen als nur Angeln.

Klar kann man es trennen in Angeln und Bewirtschaften, dann aber könnte es auch sein das jegliches pachten der Gewässer durch solche reinen Angler vorbei ist.
Würde das dann nicht auch die Vereine betreffen ?

Aber sind wir bei der Bewirtschaftung denn so schlecht ?
Machen das öffendliche Stellen oder die Fischer besser ?

Bei den einen nimmt die Politik Einfluß, bei der Anderen geht es ums Geld.
Man könnte die Bewirtschaftung ja auch den Umweltverbänden übergeben, nur ob wir dann noch....|kopfkrat|supergri

Mittagspause vorbei...


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Klingt richtig und ist sicher auch der Gedanke der meisten Angler.
> 
> Hat aber mit der Praxis wenig gemein oder ?
> Werden nicht die meisten Gewässer in Deutschland durch Angler bewirtschaftet ?
> ...



antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und haargenau davon geht man in Bayern eben nicht aus.


 
Man geht davon aus, dass der Angler die Qualifikation mit dem Vorbereitungslehrgang und nachfolgender Prüfung erworben hat, er darf dann aber in seiner Rolle als Angler trotzdem nicht eigenverantwortlich handeln. 

Alles beliebig schräg.


----------



## Tobi120 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Meine Erfahrung als Neuling.
Angler sind fast alle egoistisch und das finde ich viel trauriger. 
Würden es mehr solche Leute wie dich geben dann hätte der Mann am Wasser oder andere Neulinge wie ich nicht solche Probleme. Ich habe schon viel zu viel Geld und Material aus diesem Grund verloren.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Werden nicht die meisten Gewässer in Deutschland durch Angler bewirtschaftet ?

nein wenn dann durch vereine.
die Vereine bestehen zwar aus anglern, das bedeutet aber nicht, das jedes Vereinsmitglied bewirtschafter sein muß oder die fähigkeiten eines bewirtschafters haben muß.

Dann bedeutet Deine Antwort, das die normalen Mitglieder ja nichts Wissen brauchen, und deshalb auch keinen Einfluß ausüben sollen.
Dürfen sie abstimmen ?
Dann wird dieses auch Einfluß haben.



Spielen nicht bei weiteren Gewässern die Wünsche der Angler bei der Bewirtschaftung eine Rolle ?

das ist so meist in der praxis, sollte aber eben nicht so sein.
weil diese unsitte in den vereinen eigerissen ist.
wenn du dir nen Erlaubnisschein bei nem fischer zum beispiel holst, glaubst du der läßt sich auf deine wünsche als angler in bezug auf besatz ein?
der sagt dir ganz einfach, du darfst nach den regeln entsprechend angeln und mehr nicht.bewirtschaftung besatz hege etc ist meine sache.

Da dachte ich nicht an Vereine, sondern Privatgewässer.
Nicht wenige Angler, pachten oder kaufen sich etwas eigenes und was dann ?


Wird man als Angler mehr Glaubwürdigkeit gewinnen, wenn wir noch mehr Verantwortung abgeben.
Oder würden wir an Resperkt gewinnen, wenn wir eher noch deutlich mehr machen als nur Angeln.

man kann deutlich mehr machen, nur deswegen muß der angler noch lange kein bewirtschafter sein oder gar ne prüfung ablegen.

Da sehe ich heute das Problem, viele betrachten sich lediglich als Angler, nicht aber auch zuständig für die Probleme am und im Wasser.

Klar kann man es trennen in Angeln und Bewirtschaften, dann aber könnte es auch sein das jegliches pachten der Gewässer durch solche reinen Angler vorbei ist.

der angler pachtet nicht sondern der verein.
und der Verein hat dafür zu sorgen, daß er entsprechend ausgebildete leute zur bewirtschaftung hat.
das bedeutet aber nicht, daß jedes Vereinsmitglied diese ausbildung haben muß.
und unter anleitung der, die die ausbildung haben läuft dann eben die bewirtschaftung ab.

Ein Angelverein ist eine geschützte Gemeinschaft von Mitpächtern.
Du / Ihr verschiebt die Verantwortung lediglich rechtlich, wenn der Verein dann die Verantwortung haben soll.
Aber wie oben geschrieben pachten und bewirtschaften Angler auch selbst.
Aus meiner Sicht lässt sich das nicht so leicht von einander trennen.

Ich verstehe ja Eure Betrachtung.
Wenn die Möglichkeit überhaupt mal Angeln kennen zu lehrnen verbaut ist, ist etwas falsch gelaufen.
Ein Angler der sich einen Schein kauft und alles weitere anderen oder keinem überlässt, braucht das alles nicht.
Dann sollte Er aber auch nicht versuchen, Einfluß zu nehmen oder Vorderungen stellen.

So Gegenprobe.
(Mal sehen ob Ihr mit einer solchen Bewirtschaftung klar kommt)
Stellt Euch (NRW) mal vor, bei euch.im See..

..würden Regenbogen, Karpfen, Graser verschwinden und nicht besetzt werden.
Zander und Wels würde man versuchen auszurotten.
Den Fang von Raubfischen wie den Hecht, wegen der Wasserquallität fast verbieten.
Besatz auf fast Null (zB Aal) runterfahren und gleichzeitig die Angler auf 1-2 je Ha begrenzen.
Anfüttern na ja, 200 Gr und Tag.

Viel Spass mit Weißfisch, Schlei und Barsch.
(Kormorane bleiben natürlich, das ist Natur)
Das aber könnte man sicher als gute Bewirtschaftung verkaufen.
Nachhaltig und umweltverträglich.


Ob Jemand der so etwas vertritt, im Amt bleibt?|rolleyes

Ich denke nicht.
Ich jedenfalls würd mich gegen so eine weltfremde und einseitige Betrachtung wehren.


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

bernd du würfelst doch alles durcheinander, erst redest du von vereinsgewässern und dann gehts auf einmal um privatgewässer die von privatpersonen gepachtet werden.
und wenn jemand egal ob privat oder sonstwas ein gewässer bewirtschaften will so sollte er eben nachweisen, daß er dazu fachlich in der lage ist, oder eben jemanden im boot haben der es ist.
aber doch nicht jeden angler mit ner prüfung belegen.
denn angler sind nicht nur vereinsmitglieder, die meisten haben mit bewirtschaftung gar nichts am hut und das ist auch gut so.
in bezug auf bewirtschaftung, hat der eigentümer/ pächter/ bewitschafter das sagen und der angler hat sich dran zu halten.
und klar können die vereinsmitglieder abstimmen im verein über vereinsregeln etc.
wenn es aber um hege besatz usw geht sollte die sache schon anders aussehen.
dies darf nicht nach den wünschen der angler gehen, sondern entsprechend rechtlichen ökologischen usw kriterien.
was machst du denn wenn bei euch im verein auf einmal ne mehrheit der mitglieder für schlangenkopfbesatz ist, schmeißt du die dann rein in den teich, weil die angler es wollten?


antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Zum Schlangenkopf.
Dann muß man sein Amt niederlegen .
(privat kann man ja auch noch ne Anzeige folgen lassen)
Schlangenkopf ist sicher extrem, aber das ganze ist doch ein alltäglicher Ablauf.

Was die Abstimmungen angeht..
Was denn, Kadavergehorsam dem gegenüber der das Amt und Sagen hat ?
Nein, gegenseitige Kontrolle ob es richtig gemacht wird.
Auch da braucht man den mündigen Angler.


Ich würfel nichts durcheinander.
Immer geht es um Angler, die sich nach der Prüfung entwickeln und welche Richtung sie einschlagen ist unbestimmt.
Ob nun im Verein, an der Küste, am freien Gewässer oder Privaten oder eigenem Gewässer.
Ob lediglich als Angler, oder stimmberechtigten Mitglied oder gar als Bewirtschafter immer sollten sie dann ein Mindestmaß an Wissen haben.
Diese winzige allgemeine Mindestanforderung ist halt die Prüfung.

(Ihr betrachtet halt nur eine Möglichkeit des Anglers)

Ob sie nötig ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
(Mir geht es viel mehr darum , klar zu machen das solche Angler oft nicht nur angeln werden)

Bei gewerblichen Angelteichen, Hochseeangeln oder geführten Touren sehe ich das ganze völlig anders.
Dort könnte immer der Betreiber haften.
Tierschutz hin oder her, kann auch kein Schaden für die Allgemeinheit entstehen.

ich bin raus..


----------



## schuessel (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> und wenn jemand egal ob privat oder sonstwas ein gewässer bewirtschaften will so sollte er eben nachweisen, daß er dazu fachlich in der lage ist, oder eben jemanden im boot haben der es ist.
> antonio



Schlimm genug jemandem für das Angeln an seinem eigenen Gewässer vorzuschreiben, einen Angelschein zu machen oder auch nur zu erwerben (ohne prüfung bzw. kurs).
Dann noch einen noch aufwändigeren und damit teureren Hegekurs obendrauf, um zu vermitteln, daß in nem forellenbach ein Waller nichts verloren hat.
Sicher braucht man ein gewisses Wissen, aber wer das will, der holt sichs sicher meißt auch freiwillig.
Und wer von der Natur nichts hält, der fängt eben mit Dynamit oder stellt tausende riesige Fischmixer in unsere Flüsse.
Da hilft weder ein Zettel Papier noch zwangseingetrichertes  Wissen.
Glaubst Du der Angler der die Perücke liegen lässt, hat wirklich nicht den geringsten Schimmer, daß das nicht in Ordnung ist?
Glaubst du der Gewässerwart hat kein Buch zu Hause, wo drinnsteht, daß manches, was er macht, Blödsinn ist.
Glaubst du die Stromkonzerne, Politiker und Tierschützer hätten nicht die Möglichkeit nachzuweisen, wieviele Fische jedes Jahr in Kraftwerken verenden. (Wir Angler übrigens auch)

Nur weil man eine Menge Leute dazu zwingt, Tage lang, in einem öden Raum zu sitzen und sich eine Powerpointpresentation nach der anderen vorlesen zu lassen, ändert sich im und am Wasser bestimmt nicht viel.
Lasst die Leute doch angeln!
Und wenn ihr jemanden seht, der etwas falsch macht, dann geht zu ihm hin und erklärts ihm freundlich. ( Ich würd mich als Neuling freun )
Die Anderen, ihr wisst schon, die bösen Angler, von denen hier bestimmt niemand mitliest, die jeden Tag tonnenweise Babyhechte mit Cyanit fangen müssen eben angezeigt oder mit genügend Blei am großen haken auf grund gelegt werden.


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

hallo schüssel ich sagte für bewirtschafter würde dies sinn machen nicht für die angler, also  erst mal richtig lesen.

antonio


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Zum Schlangenkopf.
> Dann muß man sein Amt niederlegen .
> (privat kann man ja auch noch ne Anzeige folgen lassen)
> Schlangenkopf ist sicher extrem, aber das ganze ist doch ein alltäglicher Ablauf.
> ...



antonio


----------



## schuessel (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@antonio:
Hab Dich schon verstanden. Aber wenn der Angler sich einen Kilometer Bach oder nen Teich pachtet ist er Bewirtschafter und, müßte, wenn es nach Dir geht, nen Kurs oder besser eine Ausbildung machen.
Oder soll das dann erst ab einer gewissen Größe des Gewässers gelten? Wenn ja, ab welcher?? -Und schon würde wieder irgendjemand bevorzugt bzw. benachteiligt, nur weil sein See ein paar m² zu groß ist.

Ich bin ja dafür, dass es gewisse Regeln gibt, die aber bitteschön durchdacht sein sollten, und darauf geachtet wird, dass sie eingehalten werden. Ich glaube aber einfach nicht, dass da irgendein Schein oder irgendeine Pflichtveranstaltung etwas bewirken kann. Egal ob bei Anglern, Bewirtschaftern, Wasskraftbeauftragten oder sonst bei wem.


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

jup genau so, es kann nun mal nicht sein, das jeder ohne ahnung davon zu haben ein gewässer pachten/bewirtschaften kann und dann schalten und walten kann wie er es gerne will.
ich rede jetzt nicht von gartenteichen etc.
und grade in deinem beispiel mit dem bach oder fluß trifft dies zu, wenn derjenige nämlich murks macht, dann betrifft das nicht nur seinen gepachteten km.
wie nun grenzen gezogen werden für welche gewässer das zutrifft kann man sich ja gedanken machen.(größe, verbindung zu anderen gewässern etc).

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



schuessel schrieb:


> @antonio:
> Hab Dich schon verstanden. Aber wenn der Angler sich einen Kilometer Bach oder nen Teich pachtet ist er Bewirtschafter und, müßte, wenn es nach Dir geht, nen Kurs oder besser eine Ausbildung machen.
> Oder soll das dann erst ab einer gewissen Größe des Gewässers gelten? Wenn ja, ab welcher?? -Und schon würde wieder irgendjemand bevorzugt bzw. benachteiligt, nur weil sein See ein paar m² zu groß ist.
> 
> Ich bin ja dafür, dass es gewisse Regeln gibt, die aber bitteschön durchdacht sein sollten, und darauf geachtet wird, dass sie eingehalten werden. Ich glaube aber einfach nicht, dass da irgendein Schein oder irgendeine Pflichtveranstaltung etwas bewirken kann. Egal ob bei Anglern, Bewirtschaftern, Wasskraftbeauftragten oder sonst bei wem.




Grundsätzlich muss man doch zwei Dinge streng trennen.

Einmal die Hege und die damit verbundene Verantwortung, zum anderen die reine Ausübung der Angelfischerei. 

Ich stimme Antonio da voll und ganz zu. Gewässer, die unter das Fischereirecht fallen, dürften nur von gut ausgebildeten Personen hegerisch betreut werden. Dazu gehört eine gute und solide Ausbildung, die heute nicht vorgeschrieben ist.
Dazu gehören strenge Kontrollen und regelmäßige Nachweise z.B. der Besatz- und Hegemaßnahmen.

Wer lediglich angeln möchte, braucht weder Ausbildung noch Prüfung. Ich präzisiere das jetzt nicht zum x-ten mal, das kann man oft genug nachlesen.

Es ist schlichtweg eine unverantwortliche Katastrophe, dass man in Deutschland ohne fundierte Ausbildung in einem Ökosystem rumpfuschen darf und gleichzeitig für einen derart simplen und weltweit verbreiteten Vorgang wie das Angeln eine Prüfung ablegen muss. 

Und es ist völliger Humbug eine inhaltlich derart dämliche und unqualifizierte Prüfung wie die Sportfischerprüfung mit dem Argument zu stützen, dass der Absolvent einer solchen Prüfung ja vielleicht irgendwann einmal einer Hegepflicht nachkommen muss. Für das Angeln ist die Prüfung nur unsinnig und unnötig. Für die Hege ist sie völlig unzureichend.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist schlichtweg eine unverantwortliche Katastrophe, dass man in Deutschland ohne fundierte Ausbildung in einem Ökosystem rumpfuschen darf


 
Welche fundierte Ausbildung hat der Landwirt, der großflächig die Ökologie von Feldern und Wiesen beeinflusst?

Welche fundierte Ausbildung hat der Waldbesitzer, der Nutzholz einschlägt und damit die Ökologie des Waldes massiv beeinflusst?

Ich komme "vom Dorf" und weiß, wie gerade von den Kleinbauern (und davon gibt es viele) Landwirtschaft betrieben wird ("Elise, wo steht das BI 58?").
Und ich sehe die Ergebnisse des Waldeinschlags mit dem Harvester. Da steht danach nicht mehr wirklich viel am Wegesrand.

Wir sollten für Gewässereigentümer und -pächter nur fordern, was auch für andere gilt. Ich glaube nämlich, im Vergleich gehen die Gewässereigentümer und -pächter recht pfleglich mit der Natur um.


----------



## schuessel (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> jup genau so, es kann nun mal nicht sein, das jeder ohne ahnung davon zu haben ein gewässer pachten/bewirtschaften kann und dann schalten und walten kann wie er es gerne will.
> ich rede jetzt nicht von gartenteichen etc.
> und grade in deinem beispiel mit dem bach oder fluß trifft dies zu, wenn derjenige nämlich murks macht, dann betrifft das nicht nur seinen gepachteten km.
> wie nun grenzen gezogen werden für welche gewässer das zutrifft kann man sich ja gedanken machen.(größe, verbindung zu anderen gewässern etc).
> ...



Ich will ja nicht dass derjenige mit Bach, damit machen kann was er  will. Ich sag ja nur, daß es doch bessere Wege geben muß wie irgend so  ne komische Veranstaltung, egal ob Kurs, Seminar oder sonst was.
Damit  niemand, auch an seinem eigenen Gewässer, keinen Mist baut gibt es  gewisse Regeln. Diese Regeln sind allerdings leider oft recht komplex  und in schwer verständlichem Amtsdeutsch verfasst. Um diese Regeln den  Leuten Näher zu bringen werden Zwangsweise Kurse abgehalten werden, in  denen dieses Amtsdeutsch in die Deutsche Sprache übersetzt wird.
Anschließend  wird geprüft ob die Prüflinge geistig in der Lage sind sich die  richtigen Antworten auf ein paar hundert Fragen zu merken, für einen Tag.
Ob sie die  Befähigung haben, Zusammenhänge zu erfassen und zu befreifen, oder  willens sind sich auch in Zukunft um neue Erkenntnise zu bemühen, ist  dabei völlig irelevant.
Deshalb kann das auch zu keinen positiven Veränderungen führen.

Was  gebraucht wird sind einfach formulierte Regulierungen zum Angeln und  zur Bewirtschaftung. Diese sollten soviel Spielraum wie möglich lassen  und nur Dinge wie Besatz von Neozonen, Einbringung von diversen Stoffen  ins Wasser und natürlich Flußverbauungen betreffen.
Es ist doch  aberwitzig zu glauben irgendwo an einem Schreibtischstuhl sitzen zu  können und besser zu wissen, was für ein Gewässer in 50 km entfernung  gut ist, als die Leute denen es gehört. Sicher würden einige Fehler  machen, aber auch jetzt werden Fehler gemacht und zwar erhebliche.
Vielleicht würden, aber auch manche etwas richtig machen, daß so jetzt nicht machen kann. 


Es  will doch niemand sein eigenes Gewässer kaput machen. Helft den Leuten!  Gebt ihnen jemand an die Hand, der von genau dieser Art Gewässer, das  sie haben eine Ahnung hat und ihnen an ihrem Gewässer zeigen kann, was  sie nicht wissen, aber wissen wollen. Und zwingt sie nicht dazu,  Informationen über Tiere und Pflanzen zu lernen, die sie in ihrem ganzen  Leben niemals zu Gesicht bekommen werden.

Edith sagt:" Ich bin blau."


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



schuessel schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht dass derjenige mit Bach, damit machen kann was er  will. Ich sag ja nur, daß es doch bessere Wege geben muß wie irgend so  ne komische Veranstaltung, egal ob Kurs, Seminar oder sonst was.
> 
> ich hab nicht von komischen kursen etc gesprochen sondern von ner entsprechenden ausbildung oder jemanden ins boot holen der sie hat.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Welche fundierte Ausbildung hat der Landwirt, der großflächig die Ökologie von Feldern und Wiesen beeinflusst?
> 
> Welche fundierte Ausbildung hat der Waldbesitzer, der Nutzholz einschlägt und damit die Ökologie des Waldes massiv beeinflusst?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen, guck dir doch mal an was aus vielen gewässerrn geworden ist.
> die nehmen sich mit fp nicht viel.


 
Genauso könnte man unsere Wälder als "Holzpuffs" und die Felder als "Maispuffs" bezeichnen. Das stimmt für einen Teil, aber bei weitem nicht in Gänze.

Gerade die Fließgewässer hier in meiner Gegend sind in sehr gutem Zustand (Wasserqualität, Fischbestand, Wasservogelbestand, intakte und geschützte Schilfgürtel).


----------



## schuessel (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

"für bewirtschafter gibt es keine pflichtkurse meines wissens"

Ich dachte als Gewässerwart eines Vereins muß man zum Kurs, aber das ist wahrscheinlich eh überall anders und ich kann mich auch irren.


"richtig aber getrennt einmal fürs angeln und einmal  für die bewirtschaftung und nicht wie bernd es immer wierder schrieb,  der angler muß ahnung von der bewirtschaftung haben und damit die  prüfung begründet."


N bisschen Ahnung sollte der Angler schon haben, z.B., daß man jetzt immoment gefälligst keine forellen zu angeln hat. aber ne Prüfung braucht man dafür sicher nicht.


"mein reden, das meine ich mit "jemanden ins boot holen, der es kann"  

Für mich hört sich dieses ins boot holen so an wie: denjenigen fest einstellen, um diese Befähigung dauerhaft offiziell nachweisen zu können. wenn Du das anders meinst, erklärs mir bitte.

Mit jemanden an die Hand geben meine ich n gutes Gespräch, Lektüreempfehlungen, gezielte Unterweisung vor Ort, gemeinsammes erstellen eines Bewirtschaftungsplans. 
Und dann muß auch irgendwann gut sein.

Wenn ich mir ein Stück Wald kaufe will ich auch nicht vorher ne Ausbildung zum Förster machen müssen.
Wenn das mit den ganzen Regulierungen in allen bereichen unseres Lebens so weiter geht, braucht man bald nen Angelschein, wenn man sein Auarium putzen will und eine Ausbildung zum Landschaftspfleger wenn man seinen Rasen mähen will. Will man Radieschen im Garten ziehen muß man vorher Agrarökonomie studieren.

Oder man beschäftigt eben ausgebildete Fachleute, für teures Geld, die aber dann auch erst mal alle irgenwo herkommen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Kommt mal zurück zum Thema_
Hier gehts NICHT um Prüfungen für Bewirtschafter (so sinnvoll die evtl. wären), sondern um unsinnige Prüfungen für Angler..


----------



## daci7 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Welche fundierte Ausbildung hat der Landwirt, der großflächig die Ökologie von Feldern und Wiesen beeinflusst?
> 
> Welche fundierte Ausbildung hat der Waldbesitzer, der Nutzholz einschlägt und damit die Ökologie des Waldes massiv beeinflusst?
> 
> ...



Naja, ist schwer zu vergleichen. Wenn jemand einen Forellenpuff führen will braucht er mMn auch nicht so eine großartige Kenntnis über das "Ökosystem" (auch wenn die wünschenswert ist - genauso verhält es sich mit den Feldern.)
Wenn jemand ein natürliches Gewässer mit einem diversen Ökosystem pflegen will eben schon. Vergleichbar hier mit einem Förster, der ein Waldstück pflegt. Ein Holzfäller (Vgl. Angler) braucht dagegen keine Ausbildung, der fällt eben die Bäume, die vom Förster fregegeben wurden.
#h


----------



## Zoddl (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer lediglich angeln möchte, braucht weder Ausbildung noch Prüfung. Ich präzisiere das jetzt nicht zum x-ten mal, das kann man oft genug nachlesen.
> 
> Es ist schlichtweg eine unverantwortliche Katastrophe, dass man in Deutschland ohne fundierte Ausbildung in einem Ökosystem rumpfuschen darf und gleichzeitig für einen derart simplen und weltweit verbreiteten Vorgang wie das Angeln eine Prüfung ablegen muss.


Zum Angeln brauch ich also keine Prüfung, weil ich dabei ja nicht in einem Ökosystem rumpfusche? Öööhh... |kopfkrat

Der Hardcore - C&Rler würde dir jetzt bspw vermutlich die Theorie der guten Gene(|bla um die Ohren pfeffern, die manch Kochtopfangler so Jahr für Jahr als Meterfisch aus unseren "Ökosystemen" entfernen. 
Andere würden dir die verkappten Futtermengen der Ansitzangler vorrechnen oder Bildchen mit Alterspyramiden unter die Nase halten.
Mühselig... und schon 100mal durchgekaut.


Also was anderes:
Ich würde dich eher fragen warum man jedem x-beliebigen Männchen die extensive Nutzung des für Flora&Fauna so wertvollen Uferrandbereiches an jeder beliebigen Stelle für eine unbestimmt lange Zeit überall erlauben sollte? Weil er nen Zettel mit Bildern von Fischis dabei hat und sich möglicherweise mal etwas mehr zum Thema belesen können wollen würde?
Ich mein, beim Angeln angelt man ja nur... mehr ist da ja nicht.


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

jo und dann frang doch bei jedem spaziergänger, picknicker usw auch an ne prüfung zu verlangen die ja auch uferrandbereiche nutzen.

und alles was du im ersten abschnitt aufzählst sind regeln, die der bewirtschafter auf den erlaubnisschein schreibt.
wozu dafür ne prüfung?

antonio


----------



## Knispel (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> und alles was du im ersten abschnitt aufzählst sind regeln, die der bewirtschafter auf den erlaubnisschein schreibt.
> wozu dafür ne prüfung?
> 
> antonio



und ob sich denn immer daran gehalten wird ist auch fraglich - egal ob geprüfter oder ungeprüfter ...


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> und ob sich denn immer daran gehalten wird ist auch fraglich - egal ob geprüfter oder ungeprüfter ...



richtig dafür gibt es kontrollen und fertig.

antonio


----------



## Zoddl (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> jo und dann frang doch bei jedem spaziergänger, picknicker usw auch an ne prüfung zu verlangen die ja auch uferrandbereiche nutzen.


Du weisst schon, was damit bzw. wie das gemeint war?
Angeln im Stadtpark oder am Badesee wars jedenfalls nicht. 



antonio schrieb:


> und alles was du im ersten abschnitt aufzählst sind regeln, die der bewirtschafter auf den erlaubnisschein schreibt.
> wozu dafür ne prüfung?


Die Sache mit den Genen hab ich auf noch keinen Erlaubnisschein gesehen. Wahrscheinlich weil sie weitestgehend Käse ist. 

Regelungen zu Entnahmemengen und Futtermengen... so etwas kann ab einer bestimmten Gewässergrösse klappen, wenn jeder mitspielt.
Ich stelle mir das ganze allerdings kurioser vor, wenn ein Angelverein mit zB 100 Mitgliedern zB einen der häufigen Vereinstümpel von 1~ha pachtet. 
Wie solls hier für die 10 sinnvoll möglichen Hechte pro Jahr aussehen? Nummer ziehen? Jeder pro Jahr 1/10 Hecht? Diese Rechnung klappt natürlich auch mit weniger Mitgliedern und/oder weniger Hechten. Wie siehts bei Gastangelkarten aus? Hechtfang für Gastangler komplett untersagen... oder Hechtfang nur für Gastangler erlauben?


Aber eigentlich ne ganz einfache Kiste, da hast du schon Recht! 

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, was damit bzw. wie das gemeint war?
> Angeln im Stadtpark oder am Badesee wars jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> ja und badegäste, speziergänger, picknicker etc, gibt es nur am badesee oder im stadtpark?
> ...



antonio


----------



## Zoddl (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> ja und badegäste, speziergänger, picknicker etc, gibt es nur am badesee oder im stadtpark?


Die gibts auch woanders, richtig!
Wenn du Angler mit Badegästen, Picknicker und Spaziergängern in ihrem Nutzungsverhalten gleichstellen möchtest, dann tu das Bitte. 



antonio schrieb:


> tja da läuft etwas grundlegendes schief, wenn ich nur so nen tümpel habe, kann ich keine 100 und mehr mitglieder haben.
> hat aber auch nichts mit ner prüfung für angler zu tun.


???
Es geht doch *nicht* darum, das ich *nur* so ein Gewässer habe. Es geht darum, das ich so ein Gewässer habe und dieses dann auch genutzt wird. 

Und diese Nutzung findet *am* und *im* Wasser statt. Die Auswirkung der Gewässernutzung *im* Wasser fällt ja von "aussen" für den Moment betrachtet kaum auf. Man sieht nicht wieviel Fisch da jetzt weniger drin ist und weiss auch gar nicht, wieviel da vorher drin war. *Darum gehts mir ja nicht mal, wie du in meinem ursprünglichen Beitrag ja lesen konntest.*

Die Nutzung *am* Wasser sieht man hingegen ziemlich deutlich, durch zB plattgetretenes Ufer/Grün an häufig beangelten Stellen. Darüber braucht man vermutlich nichtmal diskutieren. Und ab hier ist die Gewässergrösse weitestgehend egal.

Wenn ich jetzt aber sage, dass ich beim Angeln lediglich angle und alles was mich interessieren muss die Unterscheidungsmerkmale von Fischen und die diesbezügliche Gesetzeslage ist, da ich ja sonst keinerlei Einfluss auf nix und niemanden beim Angeln habe... ja dann habe ich eben zu kurz gedacht!





antonio schrieb:


> Schon wieder vom grundsatz her falsch gedacht.
> karten kann man eben nur ausgeben soviele wie das gewässer hergibt.
> und wenn das gewässer grad so für die vereinsmitglieder ausreicht, dann kann ich keine gastkarten ausgeben.


Na dann sollte deiner Meinung nach der DAV so langsam mal seine Gastkartenverkäufe für die Poolgewässer einstellen!?



Grüzze
Zoddl

Ich geh jetzt wieder Schnee schippen...


----------



## antonio (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Die gibts auch woanders, richtig!
> Wenn du Angler mit Badegästen, Picknicker und Spaziergängern in ihrem Nutzungsverhalten gleichstellen möchtest, dann tu das Bitte.
> 
> wo ist der unterschied, sie bewegen sich in der natur und haben sich an regeln zu halten.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Zoddl (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> wo ist der unterschied, sie bewegen sich in der natur und haben sich an regeln zu halten.


Wie gesagt antonio, wenn du Angler mit Badenden, Spaziergängern etc gleichstellst, habe ich damit kein Problem! 




antonio schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum, das ich nur so ein Gewässer habe. Es geht darum, das ich so ein Gewässer habe und dieses dann auch genutzt wird.
> 
> dann kann ich eben für dieses gewässer nur ne entsprechende anzahl an karten ausgeben.
> oder ich pachte so ein gewässer gar nicht erst.


Hmmm... macht Sinn! 
Da ich davon ausgehen kann, dass Angler ein Gewässer nicht vernünftig zu nutzen in der Lage sind, schütze ich das Gewässer vor den Anglern, in dem ich es gar nicht erst pachte. 
Nochmal: wenn sich alle an gewisse Spielregeln halten, klappt so etwas durchaus ganz gut. Das setzt aber vorraus, dass diese Spielregeln bekannt sind und eingehalten werden.



antonio schrieb:


> Die Nutzung am Wasser sieht man hingegen ziemlich deutlich, durch zB plattgetretenes Ufer/Grün an häufig beangelten Stellen. Darüber braucht man vermutlich nichtmal diskutieren. Und ab hier ist die Gewässergrösse weitestgehend egal.
> 
> ja und was hat das mit der prüfung für angler zu tun? nicht nur angler treten pflanzen platt


Das ist mir durchaus bekannt. Ebenso wie mir die (geschützten) Pflanzen bekannt gemacht worden sind, die da am Ufer rumstehen (sollten), da dies ua. Bestandteil des Kurses/Prüfung war. Ebenso wie Insekten, Federvieh und einiges an Säugegetier.
Das habe ich übrigens sogar schriftlich bestätigt bekommen, dass ich das mal wusste.:q
Sozusagen bin ich da wohl ein geprüfter Spaziergänger.




antonio schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt aber sage, dass ich beim Angeln lediglich angle und alles was mich interessieren muss die Unterscheidungsmerkmale von Fischen und die diesbezügliche Gesetzeslage ist, da ich ja sonst keinerlei Einfluss auf nix und niemanden beim Angeln habe... ja dann habe ich eben zu kurz gedacht!
> 
> es hat doch keiner behauptet, daß man fische nichtunterscheiden können muß.
> nur dazu brauch ich keine prüfung.
> ...


Richtig, das habe ich auch ansatzweise nicht in meinem Text behauptet.
Ich habe gesagt, das man beim Angeln eben auch Einfluss auf sein rund-herum nimmt bzw hat. Wer sich dessen bewusst ist, kann sich entsprechend verhalten. Wer sich nicht entsprechend verhalten will oder kann, muss damit rechnen das seine Lieblingsstelle im dümmsten Fall zur (Vogel-, Brut-, HasteNichJesehn)Schutzzone deklariert wird. Je nachdem wer sich wegen was, wo und wie oft beschwert hat. Natürlich zur Freude aller.
Aber wie gesagt, als geprüfter Spaziergänger kann ich in Diskussionen dann wenigstens versuchen zu behaupten, dass dies dann wohl ein schwarzes Schaf war und nicht von jedem geprüften Angler so praktiziert wird. Die haben nämlich alle schriftlich bestätigt bekommen, dass sie die Spielregeln mal ganz gut wussten. 



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt aber sage, dass ich beim Angeln lediglich angle und alles was mich interessieren muss die Unterscheidungsmerkmale von Fischen und die diesbezügliche Gesetzeslage ist, da ich ja sonst keinerlei Einfluss auf nix und niemanden beim Angeln habe... ja dann habe ich eben zu kurz gedacht!



Zoddl, das ist doch das greifen nach einem Argumentationsstrohhalm, der schon voll Wasser gesogen ist.

Ich sollte wissen, was ich darf und was ich nicht darf. Das ist in jeder Lebenslage so. Und eine wie auch immer geartete Prüfung entbindet nicht von der Pflicht der Selbstinformation. Und auch das ist in jeder Lebenslage so. 

Und über spezielle Verbote und Regeln informiert der Erlaubnisschein.

Die Einhaltung von Regeln und Gesetzen ist eine Frage der Kontrolle, nicht von irgendeiner Prüfung. 
Und der Kontrolldruck ist eine Sache des Hegepflichtigen.

Ist doch ganz einfach. 

Übrigens hat man auch als Pilz- oder Beerensammler, ja sogar als Spaziergänger Einfluss auf die Natur in der man sich bewegt, sowie zu wissen, was man darf und was nicht.

Ohne Prüfung.


----------



## Zoddl (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zoddl, das ist doch das greifen nach einem Argumentationsstrohhalm, der schon voll Wasser gesogen ist.


Nein, das ist (wieder einmal) das Vorschieben des grünen Mannes. Nichts weiter.:q



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich sollte wissen, was ich darf und was ich nicht darf. Das ist in jeder Lebenslage so. Und eine wie auch immer geartete Prüfung entbindet nicht von der Pflicht der Selbstinformation. Und auch das ist in jeder Lebenslage so.
> 
> Und über spezielle Verbote und Regeln informiert der Erlaubnisschein.


Ja/Nein. Was mir per Gesetzgeber oder Verbot/Regel verboten ist, darf ich ohnehin nicht. Nur zusätzliche Verbote und Regeln sollten doch nach Möglichkeit so ziemlich das letzte Mittel der Wahl sein, oder nicht? Und letzteres lässt sich vermeiden, wenn ich auch weiss, was ich unter bestimmten Gegebenheiten tun kann und was ich nicht tun sollte.

Als simples (OT) Beispiel wäre das totale Kunstköderverbot während der Raubfischschonzeit an zB einem Gewässer mit Barsch - Hecht. Hält sich jeder an die Spielregeln und setzt nur barschgrosse KuKös ein, muss ich Kunstköder nicht zwingend verbieten. Das funktioniert hier bei uns soweit ich das beurteilen kann noch ganz gut. Anderenorts hat man aus gegebenem Anlass mittlerweile das Dropshot-Rig für sich entdeckt oder sogar bereits verboten.  Wie ja hier im AB zu lesen war.
Das hat zwar nichts mit Einfluss nehmen auf die Umwelt zu tun, ist aber ein Beispiel für "was ich zwar darf, aber wissentlich nicht tun sollte".

Aber Bsp. die mir jetzt von hier spontan einfallen:
An einem unserer Gewässer sammeln sich jedes Jahr März/April zwischen 80 - 120 Rehe zum -xxx- *huch*. Es gibt kein Verbot/Gesetz/Regelung das mir verbietet in diesem Zeitraum dort nicht angeln zu gehen. Wenn ich für die 2-3 Wochen von dort fern bleibe, gibts mit dem Jäger keinen Ärger und ich brauche auch keine Gewässersperre für den möglichen Zeitraum.
In der gleichen Ecke gibt es direkt in Ufernähe einen Dachsbau und eine hohle Weide, in der Käuze brüten. Man könnte... muss aber nicht.

Wenn ich mitbekomme, das im Schilf neben mir irgendwelches seltenes Federvieh brütet, dann kann ich diese Stelle für einen gewissen Zeitraum meiden. Ich kanns aber auch weiterhin regelmässig darauf ankommen lassen, bis sich der Vogelfreund mit Feldstecher auf der anderen Uferseite für ein ganzjähriges Schutzgebiet ausgesprochen hat. Oder sperre provisorisch für alljene, die sich nicht an ein Gebot (nicht Verbot, nicht Regelung) halten wollen.

Oder wenn ich weiss, das geschützte Pflanze XY am Ufer von See ZZ wächst. Dann kann ich mich entweder auf eine bereits breitgelatschte Stelle setzen von der aus ich meine anvisierte Stelle problemlos erreiche. Oder ich baue mein Lager für drei Tage an einer sichtgeschützen Stelle mitten im Dickicht auf. Inklusive neu angelegter Feuerstelle, die dann auch entsprechend aussieht.

Das sind alles keine Ausnahmefälle wie du sicherlich weisst. Bestimmte Experten trifft man zwar selten, aber eben beinahe an jedem Gewässer. Es ist aber nicht Sinn und Zweck, wenn ich für eben diese Fälle spezifische Regelungen und Verbote für alle aus dem Ärmel schüttele. 
Mit einer Prüfung kann ich solche Ausnahmen auch nicht filtern. Schaffe ich die Prüfung ab, weil sich die Angler mit Touri-, Vierteljahres- oder Friedfischschein so besonders vorbildlich benommen haben, bin ich solche Problemfälle ebenfalls nicht los.

Der Unterschied zwischen geprüft und ungeprüft ist aber, das sich der Geprüfte definitiv, weil nachgewiesen, explizit mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat. 





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Einhaltung von Regeln und Gesetzen ist eine Frage der Kontrolle, nicht von irgendeiner Prüfung.
> Und der Kontrolldruck ist eine Sache des Hegepflichtigen.
> 
> Ist doch ganz einfach.


Ist auch eine Frage der Strafe, denn ohne Bestrafung kein Lerneffekt. Und jetzt sag mir mal, welche Strafen bei nicht-Einhaltung gewässerspezifischer Regelungen so alles möglich sind. Eigentlich doch maximal der Entzug der Gewässererlaubniskarte, oder?




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Übrigens hat man auch als Pilz- oder Beerensammler, ja sogar als Spaziergänger Einfluss auf die Natur in der man sich bewegt, sowie zu wissen, was man darf und was nicht.
> 
> Ohne Prüfung.


Joggen im Wald ist erlaubt, nicht erlaubt ist sich die Geweihstange am "Ende der Strecke" anzueignen. Aus diesem Grund gibt es dort, wo ich zum Pilze sammeln fahre einige Wildruhezonen, die genauso viel bewirken wie die entsprechend zugehörigen Zeitungsartikel. Ist halt so.

Davon ab kann ich mich sogar im pilzepilze.de - Forum an Fangbildflaming und Diskussionen über erlaubt und unerwünscht erinnern. 


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Sharpo (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nein, das ist (wieder einmal) das Vorschieben des grünen Mannes. Nichts weiter.:q
> 
> 
> Ja/Nein. Was mir per Gesetzgeber oder Verbot/Regel verboten ist, darf ich ohnehin nicht. Nur zusätzliche Verbote und Regeln sollten doch nach Möglichkeit so ziemlich das letzte Mittel der Wahl sein, oder nicht? Und letzteres lässt sich vermeiden, wenn ich auch weiss, was ich unter bestimmten Gegebenheiten tun kann und was ich nicht tun sollte.
> ...




Dagegen hilft auch eine prüfung nicht.

Ich kenn Gewässer an denen die Angelvereine während der Brutzeit Heckenschneiden usw..

Alles geprüfte Angler incl. ausgebildeter Gewässerwart.
Und selbst die seltene Blume wird beim rasenmähen umgemäht. 

Im Grunde sage ich jetzt dazu: 
Ich bin Angler und kein Botaniker.
Die Arten auf der roten Liste ändern sich eh von Jahr zu Jahr.

Und das man sich nicht direkt an einem Vogelnistplatz setzt, erzählt einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand.

Aber wie gesagt, wir sind Angler und keine Botaniker oder Vogelkundler.
Ist auch nicht bestandteil der Prüfung bzw. in nur sehr geringem Umfang.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nein, das ist (wieder einmal) das Vorschieben des grünen Mannes. Nichts weiter.:q
> 
> 
> Ja/Nein. Was mir per Gesetzgeber oder Verbot/Regel verboten ist, darf ich ohnehin nicht. Nur zusätzliche Verbote und Regeln sollten doch nach Möglichkeit so ziemlich das letzte Mittel der Wahl sein, oder nicht? Und letzteres lässt sich vermeiden, wenn ich auch weiss, was ich unter bestimmten Gegebenheiten tun kann und was ich nicht tun sollte.
> ...



Im Pilzepilze-Forum tummle ich mich kaum. Schau lieber mal ins Pilzforum.eu.

Ist aber ein tolles Beispiel.

Gäbe es jetzt Anstrengungen für eine Pilzsammlerprüfung, so wäre der Aufschrei bei den Sammlern wohl gigantisch.

In zwanzig Jahren, wenn jeder Hansel der Pilze sammeln will, so eine Prüfung abgelegt hat, kann ja mal einer kommen, und die Abschaffung selbigem fordern. Das gibt dann genau so eine pro und contra Diskussion wie hier über die Anglerprüfung.

Wenn Beschneidungen der Freiheit nur lange genug implementiert sind, hat sich das Volk daran gewöhnt und verteidigt das auch noch zum großen Teil. Es geht dann nicht mehr um Sinn oder Unsinn, sondern um "musste ich ja auch machen" und Konkurrenzneid. Es werden, wie heute, nur wenige sein, die dahinter eine Sinnhaftigkeit sehen.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dabei ist die Vergiftungsgefahr beim Pilzverzehr sogar höher als beim Fischverzehr.
Es müsste eigentlich ein bundesweites Pilzsammelverbot geben.  :g


----------



## daci7 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Aber Bsp. die mir jetzt von hier spontan einfallen:
> An einem unserer Gewässer sammeln sich jedes Jahr März/April zwischen 80 - 120 Rehe zum -xxx- *huch*. Es gibt kein Verbot/Gesetz/Regelung das mir verbietet in diesem Zeitraum dort nicht angeln zu gehen. Wenn ich für die 2-3 Wochen von dort fern bleibe, gibts mit dem Jäger keinen Ärger und ich brauche auch keine Gewässersperre für den möglichen Zeitraum.
> In der gleichen Ecke gibt es direkt in Ufernähe einen Dachsbau und eine hohle Weide, in der Käuze brüten. Man könnte... muss aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber wenn dann wird sich mit dem Thema nur so oberflächlich in der Prüfung beschäftigt, dass alles wissenswerte für den Anfänger auf ein A5 Blättchen passen würden. 
"Diese und jene Arten sind an dem Gewässer zu schonen" - kurze Liste mit Bilder. Ich bin mir sogar fast sicher, dass dies effektiver wäre als der Lehrgang, der für viele Angler eben schon Jahre oder Jahrzehnte her ist.
Gleiches bei den Schonzeiten und -maßen; das passt auf die Rückseite. Dann noch auf den Schein schreiben, dass dieser nur mit gleichzeitigem Mitführen und Einhalten dieser Liste Gültigkeit besitzt und das Ganze dann kontrollieren. 

Eventuelle Gebote kann man auch draufschreiben - muss man aber nicht.

|wavey:

PS: Man müsste dann bestenfalls das Angelrecht auf bundesebene vergleichbar machen und einen öffentlichen Strafenkatalog erstellen - und zwar mit Geldstrafen udn nicht mit "Gewässerschein entziehen".


----------



## Fin (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Oder wenn ich weiss, das geschützte Pflanze XY am Ufer von See ZZ wächst...
> 
> ...Der Unterschied zwischen geprüft und ungeprüft ist aber, das sich der Geprüfte definitiv, weil nachgewiesen, explizit mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat...



Du behauptest jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft, dass in einem Sportfischerlehrgang (inkl. richtiges ankreuzen der Prüfungsfragen) ausreichend Pflanzenbestimmungs-Kompetenzen vermittelt werden? #6:q:q:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich habe mich übrigens zu Weihnachten fast am Bier verschluckt, als mir ein Verwandter, der gewerblich Zierfische züchtet, erklärte, dass auch er eine Prüfung zur Sachkunde bzgl. des Tierschutzgesetzes ablegen musste:

http://www.biologische-gesellschaft-linne-hannover.de/Sachkundenachweis.html#pruefung

Er hat mir dann noch ein paar Storys erzählt (Anzeigen wegen zu kleiner Aquarien bei Ausstellungen etc.). Wir werden hier in Deutschland immer bekloppter ... und ich habe beschlossen, doch nicht vom Angeln zur Aquaristik zu wechseln


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und?


> Mit einer *freiwilligen* Sachkundeprüfung stellen sich Halter in vorbildlicher Weise ihrer Verantwortung für das Tier und den besonderen Anforderungen ihres anspruchsvollen Hobbys. Im Zuge einer solchen Prüfung wird das Spezialwissen ggf. erneuert, erweitert, überprüft und gefestigt.


Dagegen hat niemand was, nur gegen gesetzliche Zwangsprüfungen wie beim Angeln.

Der Zwang ist bei Aquararianern nur bei Gewerblichen da, nicht fürs "Volk".

Aufs Angeln übertragen:
Bewirtschafter gesetzlich ausbilden und prüfen..

Angler wie Aquarianer auch auf freiwilliger Basis und ohne gesetzlichen Zwang.


----------



## Dunraven (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> die sperrmöglichkeit besteht ganz einfach in der einziehung des fischereischeins und schon wäre ein weiteres angeln nicht möglich, wenn es so gehandhabt würde.



Dem Verein der meinen von der Gemeinde ausgestellten Fischereischein einziehen will, den möchte ich sehen. Ein Verein kann einen Fischereischein (der ja von einer Behörde ausgestellt wird) genau so wenig einziehen wie einen Prüfungsnachweis. Das ist also kein Argument. Einziehen kann man nur eine Angelerlaubnis, aber um die geht es ja nicht.




antonio schrieb:


> und der hat sich normalerweise an regeln zu halten, was aber eben nicht immer konsequent durchgesetzt wird.
> und ist es in der praxis diesbezügliuch besser geworden durch die prüfung?
> nein also auch kein argument für die prüfung.



Keine AHnung wie es bei Euch aussieht, aber bei uns sind es nur einzelne die solceh Ideen ab und an haben, und da wird schnell von der Masse klar gemacht das sie es nicht wünscht. Die Argumente beruhen dann meist auch auf dem Wissen zum Gewässer das eben auch in den Prüfungslehrgängen vermittelt wird. Also ich sehe da schon eine Verbesserung, eben durch diese Aufklärung im Rahmen der Prüfung und der Ausbildung.




antonio schrieb:


> das hat nix mit kadavergehorsam zu tun.
> in die hege hat der angler dem bewirtschafter nicht reinzureden.



Bei Euch wird also das für Besatz verantwortliche Mitglied nicht gewählt sondern von einem außerhalb des Vereins ernannt und bestimmt? Also auch nicht vom Vorsitzenden oder dem Vorstand, denn da könnte man ja auch wieder als Angler über die Wahlen reinreden.
Du redest davon wie es sein soll, aber in der Praxis haben die Angler eben über Wahlen und über ihre Mitgliedschaft die Möglichkeit da rein zu reden. Wenn genug Leute etwas wollen, dann können die eben Einfluss nehmen, und sei es durch Austritt damit nicht mehr die Pacht gezahlt werden kann um dann selbst nen Verein zu gründen und das zu pachten. Oder eben durch Abwanderung in einen anderen Verein, der die dann pachtet wenn dem Pächter mangels Mitgliedsbeiträgen das Geld ausgeht. Klar das es so extrem wohl eher nicht passiert, aber Deine dauernde Aussage das der Angler da nicht reinzureden hat/darf, ist eben an der Realität meilenweit vorbei. Wenn ich z.B. unter PLZ 2 im WHV/Friesland Thread lese das die Mitglieder des Vereins den Banter See in Wilhelmshaven als größten Forellenpuff Deutschlands bezeichnen, weil scheinbar der Verein jedes Jahr das Forellen besetzt, dann frage ich mich schon was der Grund dafür ist. Mag aber auch sein das nur ich der Meinung bin das ein alter U-Boot Hafen, der im/nach dem 2 Weltkrieg vom Meer durch einen Damm abgestrennt wurde und langsam versüßt, jetzt also eher Brackwasser ist, nicht wirklich der naturliche Lebensraum von Regenbogenforellen ist. Die Plattfische die man da beim Tauchen sieht, und die Aale, die schon eher. Aber was ist denn der Grund? Selbst die itglieder sagen dann kommen Massen dorthin zum Massenfang und sind zufrieden das sie für ihren Beitrag etwas bekommen haben. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155601&highlight=banter



Zoddl schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Genen hab ich auf noch keinen  Erlaubnisschein gesehen. Wahrscheinlich weil sie weitestgehend Käse ist.



Äh das stimmt so nicht. Es gibt genug wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen dazu.  Ist ja auch so normal recht leicht zu verstehen, wenn man z.B. ein Maximalmaß hat, dann überleben auf Dauer doch vor allem die Fische die schnell über das Maß kommen. Sprich am Ende hat man viele Fische die schnelles Wachstum in ihren Genen haben, während die die langsam wachsen ewig im Entnahmebereich bleiben, und damit ist die Chance das sie irgendwann gefangen werden deutlich höher. Ok war zwar ein wenig off Topic, aber das gehört ja auch zu dem Wissen um die Zusammenhänge, das ein Angler ja nicht zu brauchen hat.




antonio schrieb:


> es hat doch keiner behauptet, daß man fische nichtunterscheiden können muß.
> nur dazu brauch ich keine prüfung.
> und wie geprüfte fische unterscheiden können, sieht man an den ständigen fragen hier.
> und wenn ich ihn nicht eindeutig bestimmen kann, dann geht er zurück ins wasser. wo ist das problem.



Zurück mit dem Grundelmännchen, das vorgestern ein Depp als nicht genutzter Köfi mit 3 Grundelweibchen in den See geworfen hat. Das Problem sieht man dann in 2 Jahren. |evil:
Der Raubfischangler muss aber ja nicht wissen was er damit anrichten kann und der Fänger muss auch nicht nicht wissen warum der Fisch raus muss. Selbst wenn er ihn erkennt kann er ihn ja nicht verwerten, und damit muss er dann zurück. Was er damit anrichten kann hat ihn nicht zu interessieren, denn das sind ja Sachen der Bewirtschaftung.#d

Wir reden hier über ein komplexes Thema, bei dem halt vieles ineinander fasst. Da kann man nicht so leicht trennen zwischen Fragen zur Gewässerökologie und dem bloßen Angeln. Das geht nahtlos ineinander über.

Das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Argument für die Prüfung, denn natürlich kann ich als Verein auch mit jeder Gastkarte ein 100 seitiges Buch ausgeben dessen Lektüre vor Angelbeginn vorgeschrieben wird (und dessen Preis ich auf die Gastkarten aufschlagen muss, und wer 1x pro Woche ne Gastkarte kauft muss das dementsprechend auch jedes Mal bezahlen), aber hier wird es halt oft so dargestellt als ob ein Angler viele Zusammenhänge nicht wissen muss, und das sehe ich eben anders. Vernünftiges Handeln setzt eben auch EInsicht voraus, und die kann man mit einem Stück Papier das noch Fragen offen läßt halt nicht so leicht vermitteln.


Ach ja antonio, ich finde Deine Art der Post echt grausam. Wenn Du zu viel Text Deine Antworten hinter dem jeweiligen Absatz schreibst ist es ja ok in den Quote rein zu schreiben, aber am Ende des Quotes kannst Du doch bitte auch außerhalb des Quotes schreiben statt da nur deinen Nick hin zu setzen. Post 1521 ist so ein grausames Beispiel. Wenn Du etwas quotest kann man es leider nicht mit zitieren, daher wäre es eben nett wenn Du bei sowas (wo Dein Text das letzte ist und nichts mehr vom zitierten kommt, bzw. wenn da noch etwas kommt auf das Du nichts mehr antwortest kann das ja auch ruhig weggelassen werden) halt Deinen Text dann unter den Quote schreibst, da man den dann auch richtig zitieren kann. Du selbst nutzt die Funktion ja auch hinreichend, da wäre es nett wenn Du es anderen in solchen Fällen auch leichter machen würdest. 
Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wenn das in einem Verein so gesehen wird wie von Dir, kann der ja alle seine Mitglieder prüfen, ist doch kein Problem.

Dazu brauchts aber weder heute noch in Zukunft eine *gesetzliche Zwangs*prüfung..


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Dem Verein der meinen von der Gemeinde ausgestellten Fischereischein einziehen will, den möchte ich sehen. Ein Verein kann einen Fischereischein (der ja von einer Behörde ausgestellt wird) genau so wenig einziehen wie einen Prüfungsnachweis. Das ist also kein Argument. Einziehen kann man nur eine Angelerlaubnis, aber um die geht es ja nicht.
> 
> Ein Verein hat überhaupt nix einzuziehen. Das macht die Behörde im Falle eines schwerwiegenden Verstoßes gegen das Fischereirecht. Hierfür ist immer ein gerichtliches Urteil von Nöten. Mit oder ohne Prüfung.
> 
> ...



Wird heute schon gemacht. Von geprüften Anglern. Da würde sich also nix ändern.


----------



## Fin (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Der Kurs der gerade in Berlin läuft ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten. Wäre mein Kurs damals so abgelaufen, hätte ich mein Angelbedürfnis auf den jährlichen Dänemarkurlaub beschränkt.

Meine Freundin besucht den Kurs gerade und berichtet fleissig. Von vorne bis hinten total unprofessionell und schlecht gemacht. Es geht im grunde nur um die teilweise(für die Angelpraxis)völlig überflüssigen Fragenkatalog. Keine Gerätekunde/prüfung, keine Wurfübungen, keine Powerpoint-Präsentationen, keine Lehrfilme, nichts! Nicht mal das entsprechende Angelgerät/Zubehör wird rumgereicht (oh doch ein Gummifisch inkl. Jighead!). Der WAHNSINN!!!!#q#q#q

An 2 Wochenenden wird der Stuss "überwiegend" lieblos (gerade von den Herren) rübergebracht. Den Herrn am ersten Tag hat man dank Mikrofongenuschel nicht verstehen können (im Grunde sowieso unwichtig, da einfach das Lehrgangsmaterial vorgelesen wird). Den andere Herr springt von Seite zu Seite das kein Lehrgangsteilnehmer auch nur ansatzweise mitkommt, auf die bitte die Textsprünge mal ansagen zu können reagierte er auch einfach mit: "das mach ich immer so basta, ende, aus!!"(nach dem Motto-->zahlen, Kreuze machen, Schnauze halten!). Als ob ich es nicht schon bei der Anmeldung geahnt hätte, :"3 Tage Theorie und dann die Prüfung? sonst nichts?" naja der Herr aus dem DAV-Büro meinte nur sowas wie:"bla bla zu wenige Kurse....drücken so schon zu wenig Leute durch....vom jahrelangen Schwarzangler über Hartz4-Empfänger ist ja alles an Publikum denen wir das BEIBRINGEN müssen.....mehr können wir nicht machen..und in Lüneburg ist das anders? echt?"

Ich kann ein großteil der schei** Fragen selbst nichtmehr beantworten und muss ich auch nicht. 200€ kostet der Mist. Ist einfach nur Abzocke, wer was anderes behauptet macht sich was vor.|krach:#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ich kann ein großteil der schei** Fragen selbst nichtmehr beantworten und muss ich auch nicht. 200€ kostet der Mist. Ist einfach nur Abzocke, wer was anderes behauptet macht sich was vor


Ich hör mich nicht widersprechen ;-)))))
Siehe Eingangsposting..

Was ich immer wieder schon dazu schrieb:
Gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung verhindert gute Ausbildung.....


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fin schrieb:


> Der Kurs der gerade in Berlin läuft ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten. Wäre mein Kurs damals so abgelaufen, hätte ich mein Angelbedürfnis auf den jährlichen Dänemarkurlaub beschränkt.
> 
> Meine Freundin besucht den Kurs gerade und berichtet fleissig. Von vorne bis hinten total unprofessionell und schlecht gemacht. Es geht im grunde nur um die teilweise(für die Angelpraxis)völlig überflüssigen Fragenkatalog. Keine Gerätekunde/prüfung, keine Wurfübungen, keine Powerpoint-Präsentationen, keine Lehrfilme, nichts! Nicht mal das entsprechende Angelgerät/Zubehör wird rumgereicht (oh doch ein Gummifisch inkl. Jighead!). Der WAHNSINN!!!!#q#q#q
> 
> ...




Bitter, sllte man sich überlegen nen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten.
Nicht Erbringung von bezahlten Leistungen....

Meine Meinung:
Wenn schon Prüfung und Vorbereitungskurs
dann nach einem gewissen einheitlichen Standard von geprüften und geeigneten Dozenten und Prüfern.

Ich würde mir diesen geschilderten Mist nichtgefallen lassen.


----------



## schuessel (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn schon Prüfung und Vorbereitungskurs
> dann nach einem gewissen einheitlichen Standard von geprüften und geeigneten Dozenten und Prüfern.



Wer soll diesen standart festlegen? Wer soll ihn kontrollieren?
Auf welchem Gebiet einheitlich?
Landesweit? is ja schon so.
Bundesweit? Ich hör sie schon:"...Landesrecht..blabla
Europaweit? Ja da wären alle dabei, weil Europa ja so ne tolle Sache ist. Da lernt dann der deutsche Jungangler, daß er in Italien keine finnischen Delphime fangen darf. Jaaa das bringts!

Man Leute seht doch endlich mal ein, daß Planwirtschaft noch niemals richtig funktioniert hat.
Lasst die Leute selber entscheiden von wem sie sich das Angeln beibrinbgen lassen wollen oder ob sie es sich selber beibringen wollen. Der Markt (Evolution) wird dafür sorgen, daß es zumindest teilweise gut gemacht wird.
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit"...aber dann weiß der jungangler ja garnicht, daß......"
Gebt ihm, beim Erwerb des Fischereischeins eine kleine Broschüre mit den wichtigsten Vorschriften und weiterführenden Literaturempfehlungen und vielleicht noch den Adressen von einigen örtlichen Anbietern von Angelkursen.
Und wenn er richtig Mist baut, dann klopft ihm auf die Finger.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung verhindert gute Ausbildung.....


#6 Genau so ist es.


----------



## Fin (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ach ich bin einfach nur verärgert. Die Unterschiede zwischen den Kursen sind extrem. Meine Geschwister/Eltern haben in Lüneburg den Schein gemacht und teilw. schöne Zeichnungen der Standard-Montagen und Knoten bekommen und auf die Kursbegleitenden Unterlagen fast komplett verzichtet (bis auf den Fragenkatalog natürlich).

Meine Freundin fragt mich den Abend vor der Prüfung wo der Unterschied zwischen "Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler?" sei. "Haben sie das euch nicht gezeigt?" (keine Bilder, nichts rumgereicht) ! Kennt keinen Knoten, keine Montage, keine Zielfischgerechte Angelausrüstung, nichts(Stahlvorfach beim Hecht, aber nur das die Antwort richtig ist, nicht warum). Im Grunde bringe ich ihr alles bei. Was ist ein Wirbel? Wozu ist er da? Wie sieht so ein Teil aus? etc.#q

Ein Teil der Fragen ist auch sowas von überflüssig(Hege), veraltet(Kapselrollen) oder so speziell das man sich dieses Wissen sowieso viel genauer aneignen muss (z.B. alles zum Thema Fliegenfischen).

Beim lernen der Fragen erkläre ich ihr alles. Und am Ende soll dann mit dem erlangten Schein nochmal was bestätigt werden? Im Grunde nichts was mit der praktischen Angelausübung zu tun hat und schon garnicht wie ein Fisch waidgerecht getötet wird.

PS: Habe eine SMS bekommen das heute ein paar Std vor der Prüfung vom "Fragen-vorlesenden-Herren" eine Angelrolle und eine Angelrute rumgereicht wurde!!! Danach werden die gut ausgebildeten (ist ja auch ganz wichtig!!! wird viel Wert darauf gelegt!!!) Angler_innen auf die Berliner-Brandenburger Gewässer entlassen....


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



schuessel schrieb:


> Wer soll diesen standart festlegen? Wer soll ihn kontrollieren?
> Auf welchem Gebiet einheitlich?
> Landesweit? is ja schon so.
> Bundesweit? Ich hör sie schon:"...Landesrecht..blabla
> ...



Für alles kann man Standards entwickeln.
Für alles kann man Kontrollorgane etc. einrichten.

Kostet natürlich Geld. Es wäre aber Qualität sicher gestellt.
Immernoch besser als dieses Abgezocke.

Aber wie gesagt, meine Meinung: Prüfung abschaffen. Es ist eh nur Abzocke..


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So Freunde, das Werk ist vollbracht.
ICH BIN ENDLICH NACH ÜBER 50 JAHREN SPORTFISCHEN EIN BESSERER ANGLER GEWORDEN UND HABE DIE PRÜFUNG !!!!
Ja, der Junge hat sich ja Mühe gegeben und alles ganz locker und ohne Stress gelehrt. Kannte aber keinen Waggler und Centre Pin. Die Montagen die da vorgestellt wurden, passen aber in die Zeit. Raubfisch immer Stahlvorfach und mindestens 40er Schnur - Geflochtene gibt es im Heidgessystem wohl noch nicht.
Der Lehrgang hatte aber auch Vorteile : Ich kenne jetzt Meeresfische ( die aus dem Süsswasser kannte ich schon ) und kann theoretisch Plattfische unterscheiden - für mich war das immer Butt.
Aber das tollste , da ich jetzt ein geprüfter Angler bin, darf ich hier im Verein endlich Angeln - bin allerdings auch gleich gefragt worden, ob ich hier bei mir in der Nachbarschaft einen Bach betreuen könnte und immer mal wieder eine Chemische und Biologische Wasseruntersuchung machen würde und diese gleich auswerten. Wenn ich denn noch Zeit oder Lust hätte, es interessieren sich hier welche für das Fliegenfischen und Binden, könntest du eventuell ..... toll was !!!!
Gewässerökologie und Pflege - na, Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang - Stoff der ersten 10 Min. würde ich sagen. 
Fazit : Ich angle so weite wie immer und das bisschen Tröfchen und Krabbeltiere zählen mach ich nebenbei ....


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin moin,

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung oder Beileid wegen der Zeitverschwendung??


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Glückwunsch mein Lieber,

jetzt kann man Deine Beiträge endlich für voll nehmen. 
Das ungeprüfte Geschwafel vorher vergessen wir mal einfach.:q:q:q

Aber jetzt musst Du auch auf Kormorane schimpfen.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hatte mal kurz langeweile und mir den Geschäftsbericht des LFV W. u. L. angeschaut.

Ich möchte dam la auf die Seite 8 des G.- Berichtes 2011 verweisen.


http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/lfv_geschaeftsbericht_2011.pdf


Zitat:" Nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß präsentiert sich heute die Fischerprüfung. Aufgrund geänderter gesetzlicher Vorschriften und aktueller Entwicklungen auf dem Gebiet der Fischökolo-
gie und Angeltechnik wird die Notwendigkeit zur Anpassung der entsprechenden Verord-
nung gesehen. Die Gespräche wurden in unserem Verband initiiert und vorangetrieben. 
Mehrere Treffen fanden in der Geschäftsstelle in Münster statt. Im Besonderen wurde das 
Ziel verfolgt, gleichzeitig mit der Novellierung auch eine Lehrgangspflicht gesetzlich zu 
verankern. Dieser Schritt ist unvermeidlich geworden, weil die nordrhein-westfälischen 
Fischereischeine zukünftig nicht mehr in allen Bundesländern anerkannt werden sollen. Es 
wird bemängelt, dass hier keine Lehrgänge absolviert werden müssen bzw. diese nicht 
einem Standard entsprechen, der anderswo längst vorgeschrieben ist."

Anderswo? Wo denn?

Bitte das Thema Fischereiprüfung komplett lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Gelogen, da sich die Bundesländer alle verpflichtet  haben, die Scheine (nicht Prüfungen!) der anderen Länder anzuerkennen.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Er redet auch von Zukünftig. Fragt sich wann? 
Was auch interessant ist, hier wird vom LAV gefordert dies ins Gesetz aufzunehmen.
Ins Gesetz!#d


----------



## volkerm (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Für Auswanderer: In der Schweiz wird die Prüfung ohne weitere Prüfung anerkannt- ist aber auch recht neu hier, sich prüfen zu lassen. Nun ja, wurde ja genug geschrieben...


----------



## ha.jo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Oh Mann.|kopfkrat



> Kennen Sie den kurzen Augenblick zwischen dem Lesen
> eines Wortes und dem Erfassen seiner Bedeutung bzw.
> Tragweite? Manchmal dauert er länger als gewöhnlich, vor
> allem, wenn man nicht fassen kann oder wahrhaben will,
> was geschrieben steht.



Eigentlich müsste Er sich die ersten beiden Sätze im Vorwort ausdrucken unters Kopfkissen legen und über das Geschwafel zur Fischerprüfung nachdenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wenn der Verband sowas befürwortet, sollte er auch in seiner Logik bis ans Ende gehen:
*Alle bisherigen Prüfungen der Verbandsangehörigen in NRW sollten dann ungültig werden* und diese dann eine der neuen, dann auch überall anerkannten Prüfungen machen müssen.

Kann ja nicht sein, dass Verbandsangehörige mit einer Prüfung zweiter Klasse auf Fische losgelassen werden, die zudem nicht überall anerkannt werden soll.

Frau Dr. H-K wird sicher der gleichen Meinung sein....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gelogen, da sich die Bundesländer alle verpflichtet  haben, die Scheine (nicht Prüfungen!) der anderen Länder anzuerkennen.



Ich habe von jemandem, der in solchen Sachen typischerweise gut informiert ist, gehört, dass genau das auf Betreiben einiger Bundesländer künftig nicht mehr gelten soll.

Das ist angeblich die Reaktion auf Bestrebungen einiger Bundesländer, die Hürden zum Erwerb des Fischereischeins zu senken.

Wenn an diesem Gerücht was dran ist, würde sich meine Aussage von vor einigen Tagen, dass im Fischereirecht weiterhin die Musik auf Landesebene spielt, nur um so stärker bewahrheiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das zum Thema Verbände:
Statt für alle Angler alles leichter machen, eigene Suppe kochen, alles schwieriger machen, worunter nachher alle Angler zu leiden haben und nur das Verbandsgesoxxxxxx noch mehr Kohle abzocken kann............


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

meinst Du ernsthaft, dass sich die Bundesländer ihre Kompetenzen kürzen lassen? 
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

einige bl haben eben den passus der anerkennung nur unter bestimmten voraussetzungen im fischereigesetz.

bsp. in thüringen.
da steht sinngemäß, die scheine anderer länder werden anerkannt wenn die erlangung dieser in etwa durch gleiche vorraussetzungen wie in thüringen erfolgte.

hier kann es eben durchaus mal passieren, daß dann andere scheine nicht anerkannt werden.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das zum Thema Verbände:
> Statt für alle Angler alles leichter machen, eigene Suppe kochen, alles schwieriger machen, worunter nachher alle Angler zu leiden haben und nur das Verbandsgesoxxxxxx noch mehr Kohle abzocken kann............



Mir wurde berichtet, dass die Verbände hier ausnahmsweise unschuldig sind, sondern es ziemlich auf Ebene der Landespolitik gescheppert hat. Da haben angeblich Landesministerien einzelner Bundesländer sehr unmissverständliche Ansagen gemacht, ohne dass die Verbände eingewirkt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> ohne dass die Verbände eingewirkt haben


Wenn die Verbände da nicht einwirken um so einen Dreck zu verhindern, sind sie auch keinen Schuss Pulver wert - schon gar nicht das gute Geld der Angler..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe von jemandem, der in solchen Sachen typischerweise gut informiert ist, gehört, dass genau das auf Betreiben einiger Bundesländer künftig nicht mehr gelten soll.



 Föderalismus in D=  Profilierungssucht einiger weniger zu Lasten vieler#q

Aber letztendlich gehören da immer 2 zu...einer der andere über den Tisch ziehen möchte und die Seite die sich dann mehr oder minder Kommentarlos auch über den Tisch ziehen lässt.

Ein geben und nehmen...ich nehme,du gibst|supergri
Aua,aua


----------



## ha.jo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Bei aller Gerüchteküche.
Ich habe gehört, mir wurde erzählt,ich vermute, es könnte sein, bringt doch nichts.#d
Erweckt eher den Anschein, etwas zu konstruieren, in die Glas oder Kristalkugel zu schmeißen.
Warum wird Zeit in nebulöse Vermutungen ohne faßbaren Hintergrund verschwendet?#c
Statt hier wirklich reine Fakten zu posten wird eher vermutet.
Bringt nichts.#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Lass mich raten.

Es wird ein Monopol auf die Durchführung der Vorbereitungskurse geben.


Heute werden in NRW oftmals kostenlose, freiwillige Vorbereitungskurse angeboten, bei denen die angehenden Angler nicht nur den Prüfungsdummpfug lernen, sondern auch vorbildlich auf ihr zukünftiges Hobby vorbereitet werden.

Diese Kursanbieter werden das dann nicht mehr dürfen.

Ergo werden die zukünftigen Angler vom Rollatorclub mit Plumpsangelwissen geimpft und gleichsam auf die Vorteile einer Vereins-Verbandzugehörigkeit geprägt. Und natürlich, dass man nicht zum Spass angeln geht, Fische Schmerz empfinden und man alles essen muss, was man fängt.

Da kann sich manche Drückerkolonne eine fette Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So wird das wohl kommen - und, wie gessagt:

Wenn der Verband sowas befürwortet, sollte er auch in seiner Logik bis ans Ende gehen:
*Alle bisherigen Prüfungen der Verbandsangehörigen in NRW sollten dann ungültig werden* und diese dann eine der neuen, dann auch überall anerkannten Prüfungen machen müssen.

Kann ja nicht sein, dass Verbandsangehörige mit einer Prüfung zweiter Klasse auf Fische losgelassen werden, die zudem nicht überall anerkannt werden soll.

Frau Dr. H-K wird sicher der gleichen Meinung sein....


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Hallo,

mich interessiert wie viele von euch dafür sind, dass die Fischereiprüfung abgeschafft werden soll denn ich finde diese ist wirklich nur schwachsinn und Geldmacherei (welches der Staat ohne Prüfungen auch bekommen würde)
Fangen wir mal an:
Der Fischereischein dient zu Tierschutz sowie Naturschutz gründen in der Prüfung soll man nachweisen können, dass man Artgerecht mit den Tieren sowie der Natur umgehen kann zumindest ist es in der Theorie so.
Jeder Angler muss die Fischereiprüfung bestehen um auch wirklich den ''Angelschein'' zu bekommen.
Nur wieso eine Prüfung ablegen am Wasser tut sowieso jeder was er möchte denn nur dort lernt man auch richtig.
Eine Lizenz zum Angeln käuflich zu erwerben halte ich für sinnvoller und mit dem erwerb der Lizenz muss man halt eine Belehrung unterschreiben und vielleicht ein Buch mit wichtigen Informationen dazu bekommen und dann kann auch stärker Kontrolliert werden.
Mit diesem Format verdient der Staat genau vielleicht sogar noch mehr Geld dran.
Ich meine wer Angeln möchte der Angelt auch oder meint ihr ein Schwarzangler lässt sich von Kontrolleuren abschrecken?
Ein Schwarzangler denkt sich gehört die Natur dir das du mich hier wegschicken kannst? (Ich meine das vollkommen ernst, habe ich heute erlebt) und wenn ich überlege halte ich ihre Meinung dazu auch wirklich richtig. 
Außerdem ist es eine Sauerei das man die Prüfung nur maximal 3 Mal im Jahr machen kann (Sprich nur max. 3 mal im Jahr eine Stattfindet, meistens sogar nur 2 mal).
Der Staat sollte sich mal lieber freuen wenn Jugendliche lieber Angeln gehen anstatt auf der Strasse rumlungern und Kiffen oder Saufen jedoch haben die meisten keine Scheine (ist leider so).
Seitdem in Discountern Angelsachen verkauft werden kann doch sowieso jeder Angeln ich meine wenn im Lidl auf einmal Waffen verkauft werden hätte auch jeder eine und diese hätten Warscheinlich auch viele eingesetzt.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit sagen will.

Nochmal zur Prüfung: Es gibt einen Theoretischen teil ist an sich überhaupt nicht verkehrt jedoch gibt es keinen Praktischen teil und das ist ein großer Fehler der die Prüfung unnötig macht ich kann mir alle Prüfungsfragen auswendig lernen und am Wasser habe ich dann keine ahnung! Was hat mir dann diese blöde Prüfung außer natürlich den Schein gebracht?.
Ich freue mich sie schon vor paar Jahren gemacht zu haben.

Jetzt meine Frage wie steht ihr zu sowas?


----------



## fordfan1 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Gab es schon...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335&highlight=sinn+unsinn+pr%FCfung

Die anderen Freds finde ich auf die schnelle nicht.

Mfg.


----------



## Onkel Kai (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Wenn ich so manche Leute am Gewässer sehe denke ich mir eher dass man die Prüfung MASSIV!!! Vergrössern sollte.


----------



## Purist (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Behalten.. warum? Weil es nicht darum geht, das Gelernte für immer im Kopf zu haben oder der perfekte Angelanfänger zu werden, sondern um zu zeigen, dass man sich wenigstens etwas mit den Problematiken des Angelsports auseinandergesetzt hat. 

Das gilt für Biologie, Naturschutz, Tierschutz ebenso wie die Gesetze. Gerät taucht dort, zumindest meinem Eindruck nach, nur in dem Rahmen auf, wie es entscheidend für einen ordentlichen (auch tierschutzgerechten) Umgang mit den Fischen ist.

Die Sache mit dem "Auseinandersetzen" findet man in jeglicher Bildung, so macht man hierzulande Führerschein, eine Ausbildung oder ein Studium. Alles kann man nicht lernen und im Kopf behalten, ein Hochschullehrer mag Allwissend in seinem Spezialgebiet sein, alles in seinem Fach weiss er trotzdem nicht.. 

Bleiben bei der Fischereiprüfung Grundzüge übrig: Fisch betäuben/töten, keinen lebenden Köderfisch verwenden, keine Vögel erlegen, die Finger von geschützten Arten lassen inkl. "das darf ich und das nicht", mit noch etwas groben Kenntnis, wie unsere Fischarten aussehen und wie sie leben, hat sie ihren Zweck voll erfüllt.


----------



## siloaffe (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Wir sind uns doch sicherlich einig das die Prüfung in der heutigen Form Schrott ist!!! 

Da ist ne Stunde mit Opa am Wasser sinvoller/Lehrhafter als der 35 Stunden Kurs! 

Jedoch muss ich gestehen das ich irgendwie froh bin das es den Blödsin gibt, da es doch einige vom angeln abhällt und die wenigen, eh schon überlaufenen gewässer bei uns nicht noch mehr überrannt werden. 

Irgendwie egoistisch aber so ist es nun mal!


----------



## Onkel Kai (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Wir sind uns doch sicherlich einig das die Prüfung in der heutigen Form Schrott ist!!!
> 
> Da ist ne Stunde mit Opa am Wasser sinvoller/Lehrhafter als der 35 Stunden Kurs!
> 
> ...



Das stimmt wohl. Jungangler einfach mal mit erfahrenen Anglern ein paar mal los schicken ( dann bekommen se auch gleich Praxis) nebenbei bissl fischkunde und zum Schluss ne kleine Prüfung ob was hängen geblieben ist... Wäre wohl deutlich sinnvoller.


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

wenn ich mir so überlege, wie ich das angeln "gelernt" habe... von opa, papa, onkel, kumpels... sicherlich hab ich wesentlich mehr gelernt, als man in einem heutigen kurs lernt, von daher 100% nein zu einer "prüfung"... auf der anderen seite; viele opas, väter, onkel, kumpels kennen angeln gar nicht mehr, was teilweise aber an immer rigoroseren regelungen liegt! aber eines ist fakt: regelungen, wie beispielsweise in brandenburg zum "prüfungslosen angeln" führten zu wesentlich höheren zahlen der fischereischeinprüflingen und zu mitgliederzuwächsen der vereine!
und wenn ich mich so an meinen ersten vereinsvertreter erinnere, werner montag war immer für jede frage offen! aber wo gibt es solche leute noch? wenn es sie gibt... dann hilft ein halbes jahr bei ihnen... wenn nicht...???


----------



## thanatos (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

einfach schwachsinnig und nur Geldschneiderei.Dabei hat noch keiner
was gelernt.Bin für abschaffen!!!!!


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Leopard Afrika ich gebe dir vollkommen recht.
Man lernt mehr am Wasser als in einem Kurs die Vereine bekommen bei einer ''abschaffung'' der Angelscheines viel mehr zuwachs.
Fische werden in Deutschland sowieso gezüchtet bzw aufgezogen (meistens) und dann erst ins Wasser eingesetzt also kann man auch nicht argumentieren, dass es zu wenige Fische bzw. die Gewässer überfischt sind.
Diese Kurse sind sowieso die reinste abzocke, Geldverschwendung.

Also ich finde die Prüfung sollte Deutschlandweit abgeschafft werden würde definitiv mehr bringen für beide seiten in Brandenburg klappt es doch auch prima.


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Angler haben es in Deutschland sowieso schon sehr schwer siehe die Diversen Organisationen die gegen Angeln sind was die bewirken können.
Und hier im Anglerboard sind doch genug Mitglieder man kann es ja versuchen bzw wenigstens auf sich aufmerksam machen.
Diese Kurse sowie die Fischerprüfung sind absolute Geldmacherei.

Was mich noch Interessieren würde ist wie man in z.b Brandenburg auf dieses Gesetz mit der abschaffung der Prüfung gekommen ist?


----------



## fordfan1 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Wo ist mein Pinguin mit dem DAGEGEN! Schild?

Habe auch das Angeln von meinem Opa gelernt,trotzdem fand ich den Lehrgang (Hessen) recht informativ und er hat Spass gemacht.

Selbst wenn diese Sachen nur zum auffrischen gut sind haben sie ihre Berrechtigung.


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Sie sind aber nicht sinnvoll und sind überteuert...


----------



## fordfan1 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Sizzling schrieb:


> Sie sind aber nicht sinnvoll und sind überteuert...




Wenn jetzt jemand mit dem angeln anfangen will,der von der Materie bis dato nix mitbekommen hat???

Für solche Leute erachte ich diese Prüfung/Kurs doch für sinnvoll.


----------



## isfischer (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

papa, opa, freunde sind die besten lehrmeister, das war schon immer so


----------



## fordfan1 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



isfischer schrieb:


> papa, opa, freunde sind die besten lehrmeister, das war schon immer so



Gehe ich konform mit,aber wenn du diese Möglichkeiten nicht hast?


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt jemand mit dem angeln anfangen will,der von der Materie bis dato nix mitbekommen hat???
> 
> Für solche Leute erachte ich diese Prüfung/Kurs doch für sinnvoll.



Dafür gibt es das Internet, Bücher, Angelkollegen usw usw usw...


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Eine ganz gute möglichkeit währe z.b, dass wenn man die Erlaubnis käuflich erwirbt ein Buch dazu bekommt in dem alles drin steht von A-Z


----------



## teli (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Pro Prüfung und Abstrafen für Schwarzangler und Leute die Jungfische entnehmen. Das gleiche gilt für Verunreiniger, welche ihren Müll am und im Gewässer entsorgen.
Was ich für gut halten würde, um Menschen an das Angeln zu führen, Lehrkräfte - sprich das Leute ohne Schein durch Scheininhaber - am Gewässer praktische Erfahrungen sammeln und unter Ausicht angeln. Bei den Jugendfischereischein klappt das wunderbar.
Man soll sich immer vor Augen führen, Angeln ist in der Natur, wo verschiedenste Lebewesen ihre Heimat finden. Dies sollte man achten und schützen, ebenso die Fische um die es hier geht.


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Sizzling schrieb:


> Angler haben es in Deutschland sowieso schon sehr schwer siehe die Diversen Organisationen die gegen Angeln sind was die bewirken können.
> Und hier im Anglerboard sind doch genug Mitglieder man kann es ja versuchen bzw wenigstens auf sich aufmerksam machen.
> Diese Kurse sowie die Fischerprüfung sind absolute Geldmacherei.
> 
> Was mich noch Interessieren würde ist wie man in z.b Brandenburg auf dieses Gesetz mit der abschaffung der Prüfung gekommen ist?


 
die Prüfung wurde in Brandenburg nicht abgeschafft, es gibt den friedfischschein, der es ermöglicht, AUCH ohne schein auf Friedfische zu angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> es gibt den friedfischschein, der es ermöglicht, AUCH ohne schein auf Friedfische zu angeln


Ohne Prüfung, nicht ohne Schein - deswegen heisst das FriedfischSCHEIN!

Muss seine bürokratische Ordnung ja haben.

Gegen so nen Schein zum kaufen sagt ja auch keiner was..

Sarkasmus an:
Davon ab herrschen seit dem prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg chaotische und katastrophale Zustände, wie man so hört.
Sarkasmus aus...

;-))


----------



## Purist (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Sizzling schrieb:


> Eine ganz gute möglichkeit währe z.b, dass wenn man die Erlaubnis käuflich erwirbt ein Buch dazu bekommt in dem alles drin steht von A-Z



Und wer kontrolliert, dass du das Buch gelesen und verstanden hast, den Inhalt auch brav umsetzt? Schon sind wir wieder bei der Prüfung, deren Zweck im Kern scheinbar von sehr wenigen verstanden wird. 
Da steht immer noch im Vordergrund: Die musste ich machen, das war Schikane, die hat einen Haufen Geld gekostet. 
All das in einem Land, wo "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" hintergründig in allen Köpfen herumgeistert und sich dahinter schon ein sinnvoller Zweck der Prüfung verbirgt. 

Richtiges und erfolgreiches Angeln lernt man nicht mit diesen Prüfungen, dafür gibt's Opa, Papa, die Kumpels und Kollegen, Vereine, gute Bücher, Tips von einem ordentlichen Händler oder Informationen im Internet. Aber darum geht es ja nicht, sonst würde die Prüfung völlig anders aussehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> und sich dahinter schon ein sinnvoller Zweck der Prüfung verbirgt.


Sarkasmus an:
Davon ab herrschen seit dem prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg chaotische und katastrophale Zustände, wie man so hört.
Sarkasmus aus...

;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Ich bin absolut gegen die Abschaffung. Es kann auch keiner ernsthaft sagen, das man bei solchen Lehrgängen / Prüfungen nichts lernt....ist Unsinn. Es ist vielleicht nicht viel, aber man lernt schon einige Grundlagen und teuer ist die Prüfung / Lehrgang nun wirklich nicht. 

Wer sich ernsthaft für die Angelei interessiert investiert halt die paar Kröten. Bin froh das nicht jeder in Deutschland einfach so angeln kann. Wie würden dann unsere Gewässer / Fischbestände aussehen? Was müsste man sich am Wasser dann für ein Verhalten (Umgang mit Natur und Fisch) reinziehen....?


----------



## Koalabaer (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wie würden dann unsere Gewässer / Fischbestände aussehen? Was müsste man sich am Wasser dann für ein Verhalten (Umgang mit Natur und Fisch) reinziehen....?



komm doch einfach nach Brandenburg und sieh es dir an. #h


Gruß Jörg


----------



## schwarzbarsch (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Man könnte das ganze Verfahren auch Umdrehen indem man einfach eine Prüfung ablegt (Theorie und Praxis). Wer dies besteht bekommt seinen Schein und wer durchfällt muss den kompletten Lehrgang absolvieren und dann nochmals in die Prüfung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> komm doch einfach nach Brandenburg und sieh es dir an.



Vielleicht sind die Angler von da wo er herkommt einfach nicht so gut und clever wie die Brandenburger, sondern eine verrohte Sippe gewässerverseuchender Spaßangler??


----------



## macman (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



teli schrieb:


> Was ich für gut halten würde, um Menschen an das Angeln zu führen, Lehrkräfte - sprich das Leute ohne Schein durch Scheininhaber - am Gewässer praktische Erfahrungen sammeln und unter Ausicht angeln. Bei den Jugendfischereischein klappt das wunderbar.
> Man soll sich immer vor Augen führen, Angeln ist in der Natur, wo verschiedenste Lebewesen ihre Heimat finden. Dies sollte man achten und schützen, ebenso die Fische um die es hier geht.



 Dem muss ich recht geben, wäre schön. Vor allem wenn ein Freund oder Partnerin auch mit aktiv angeln will um es kennen zu lernen. 



  Die Prüfung an sich find ich schon gut. Und wegen den Kosten- bei uns in NRW kostet Sie 50€ - was wird für Angelgerät und Co. ausgegeben?


----------



## Purist (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sarkasmus an:
> Davon ab herrschen seit dem prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg chaotische und katastrophale Zustände, wie man so hört.
> Sarkasmus aus...



Ironie oder Sarkasmus? #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Beides??
Situationsbedingt....


----------



## Breamhunter (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Ich bin auch der Meinung daß die Prüfung in der jetzigen Form Quatsch ist. Der gelernte Stoff ist wohl eher was für ein Gewässerwarte-Lehrgang. 
Man sollte allerdings schon Fische unterscheiden und vernünftig töten können. Dazu ein paar Stunden mit Praxis am Wasser und alles wäre gut. 
Andererseits finde ich es gar nicht so verkehrt, daß ein Neuanfänger eine Summe "x" bezahlen muß um zu sehen, daß die Angelei mit irgendwelchen Regelungen und Vorschriften verbunden ist, und nicht jeder machen kann was er will. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Wie gesagt, in Brandenburg, Meck-Pomm, S-H, NDS, Thüringen etc. wüten ja Horden prüfungsfreier Angler an den Gewässern und machen alles für geprüfte Angler kaputt.......

Mich freuts schlicht, dass in der Praxis schon lange in vielen Bundesländern bewiesen ist, dass es keinerlei Prüfung braucht........


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Ich beginne nun Nachdenklich zu werden ob eine Prüfung Sinn macht.


Wichtig scheint ja den Meisten zu sein, das richtiges Töten, das Verbot  lebender Köfis und der Fischfang, selbst da vermittelt werden sollten.
Na da seit Ihr ja voll auf der Schiene der Tierschützer gelandet.
Punktlandung! #q
Es ist uns eben wichtiger wie ein Fisch stirbt, ob er überhaupt entnommen werden sollte, scheint da unwichtiger. 

Aber es stimmt natürlich, Fischbestimmung, Gesetze, Gewässerbiologie, das kann man alles nachschlagen.
Wenn das nun heute trotz Prüfung viele nicht können, wird es nicht besser werden wenn sie wegfällt.
Viele beschäftigen sich ja lediglich einmal wirklich da mit um diese Miniprüfung zu schaffen.

Aber es stimmt die Prüfung bräuchte es nicht, wenn es einen anderen Grund gäbe sich selbst zu bilden.
Höhere Strafen zum Beispiel, wenn nicht aus Einsicht kann man das ja auch über Angst vor Strafen regeln.

_(z.B Einzug des Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit, für grobe Verstöße, oder Wiederholungen._
_...oder mindesten 10 Jahre Knast o.B ,wer z. B einen der letzten Störe entnimmt und so möglicherweise ausrottet._
_Für geschützte Arten wie Maifisch, Lachs dann lediglich  einige tausend € oder Haft..._
_Warum nicht auch gleich, durchgreifen wenn Fremdarten besetzt wurden, voll auf Kosten derer die es durchführten._
_Ich denke schon das da viele sehr vorsichtig werden würden._
_Die würden sich, um Lehrgänge reißen um nicht selber suchen zu müssen)_


Wer nach dem Motto fischt: "Alles ist richtig was nicht verboten ist", wird weitere Verbote bekommen.
Verbote werden ja lediglich gemacht, wenn es zum Problem wird.
Besser wäre Einsicht um weitere Verbote gar nicht erst zu erhalten. 
Abgesehen davon, ist nicht mal mehr die reine Prüfung überall vorgeschrieben.
Die Lehrgänge oft noch weniger zwingend.
Wo ist das Problem, wenn wie in meinem Bundesland so eine einfachste Prüfung 25€ kostet.
Dann macht man das mal einen Abend.
Das Wissen kann man sich ja leicht aneignen, so wird es ja oft gesehen.
(Ich denke so lernt man lediglich die Prüfungsfragen, dann wäre es halt wirklich Zeitverschwendung.)

Mein Vorschlag, macht eine staatlich und einheitliche Prüfung daraus, die man *nicht* auswendig lernen kann.
Für Jedermann gleich und unabhängig vom Wohnort.


Die wäre für viele schwerer, dann müssten Sie lernen zu verstehen, anstatt lediglich einige Fragen auswendig zu lernen.
Nur das nötigste eben, wie Fischbestimmung an Bildern, Fischkunde wie Laichwanderungen und Gewässerbiologie + die wichtigsten Gesetze.)

.Angelkurse, Gerätekundekunde und Verwertung, können gut die Angelschulen , Verbände oder Vereine machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Mein Vorschlag, macht eine staatlich und einheitliche Prüfung daraus, die man nicht auswendig lernen kann.
> Für Jedermann gleich und unabhängig vom Wohnort.


Oder ihr zieht nach Brandenburg, wo die Einwohner clever und umweltbewusst genug sind, dass man sie nicht prüfen muss........

Oder nach NDS, S-H, Meck-Pomm etc. wo man auch überall ohne Prüfung angeln kann - wo die Menschen scheinbar nicht so schlecht sind als Angler wie anderswo...




PS:
Da bin ich sogar mal froh um den Föderalismus der Fischereigesetzgebung...

Weil so in der Praxis gezeigt werden kann und ja a auch wird, dass eine Prüfung unnötig ist..


----------



## Monnes (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Servus Leute, gleich mal vorne weg. Ich habe noch keinen Schein, werde das aber im November ändern. Zum "Gehalt" des Kurses kann ich also noch nichts sagen. Allerdings erhoffe ich mir schon einiges an nützlichen Informationen und freu mich drauf.

Zum Schein habe ich auch ein zwiespältiges Verhältnis. Die Kosten, summiert mit den Anschaffungskosten der Ausrüstung und den anfallenden Karten, sind natürlich eine Hausnummer. Es wird wohl auch nur ein grober Querschnitt der wichtigen Themengebiete vermittelt. Allerdings finde ich es wichtig, dass es, wie bei allen Dingen die mit einem hohen Maß an Verantwortung daherkommen, eine Hürde gibt und ein Grundstock an essentiellem Wissen da ist. Ich muss mich dann nämlich auch mit Themen befassen, die mich so nicht interessieren. Gäbe es diese Hürde  nicht, könnte ich ja wirklich bei lidl vorbeischauen und einfach mal loslegen. Ohne Plan, was Naturschutz, Recht und Umgang mit dem Tier anghet. Es gibt leider nicht immer kompetente Hilfe aus dem Umfeld oder manchmal ist sie auch nicht gewünscht.

Gegensteuern könnte man natürlich dann über häufige und scharfe Kontrollen inkl. Strafen. Auch blöd, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Gäbe es diese Hürde nicht, könnte ich ja wirklich bei lidl vorbeischauen und einfach mal loslegen. Ohne Plan, was Naturschutz, Recht und Umgang mit dem Tier anghet. Es gibt leider nicht immer kompetente Hilfe aus dem Umfeld oder manchmal ist sie auch nicht gewünscht.


Zieh nach Brandenburg, wo die Einwohner clever und umweltbewusst genug sind, dass man sie nicht prüfen muss........

Und die Gewässer bekanntermaßen alle geplündert sind, wo nur Unfug getrieben wird und die Polizei nichts zu tun hat, als tierschutzwidrige Angler zu jagen..

Oder nach NDS, S-H, Meck-Pomm etc. wo man auch überall ohne Prüfung angeln kann - wo die Menschen scheinbar nicht so schlecht sind als Angler wie anderswo...


----------



## Black-Death (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder nach NDS, S-H, Meck-Pomm etc. wo man auch überall ohne Prüfung angeln kann - wo die Menschen scheinbar nicht so schlecht sind als Angler wie anderswo...



oder aber man möchte keine angeltouristen verschrecken...?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Na und?

Gut so!!

Beweist ja in der Praxis, dass man in Deutschland keine Prüfung braucht.


----------



## Monnes (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Klingt ja echt fantastisch, wie das bei euch so funktioniert. Fast unglaublich. |supergri


----------



## Black-Death (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

theoretisch braucht man für das abfeuern einer waffe oder autofahren auch keine prüfung....


die jetzige prüfung finde ich auch nicht zielführend. aber deine argumentation ist die falsche


----------



## Monnes (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Mich würde in diesem Zusammenhang mal interessieren, wie oft man denn so am Gewässer kontrolliert wird. Vielleicht gibt es keine Verstöße, weil es keine "Richter" gibt.


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Darüber zu diskutieren ist doch so was von müßig!

Mit den Vorbereitungslehrgängen, den Prüfungen und dem ganzen drumherum wird Geld verdient. Sicherlich keine Unsummen, aber es ist Geld, auf das keiner der Empfänger jemals freiwillig verzichten wird.

Dazu kommt, dass in diesem Netzwerk zur Erlangung des Fischereischeines jede Menge unglaublich wichtiger Menschen beschäftigt sind. All diese gottgleichen Übermenschen, wie Ausbilder und Prüfer verzichten ebenfalls niemals freiwillig auf ihre stolzen Titel und Ämter, weil sie ja dann gar nichts mehr wären. Sie hätten nichts mehr, womit sie sich mit moralinsauerem und hocherhobenem Zeigefinger über die schnöde Schar der gewöhnlichen Angler erheben könnten.

Was aber am schwersten gegen eine Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht spricht, ist die allgemeine Tatsache, dass wir in einer Zettel-Gesellschaft leben. Wer sich selbst und seine Fähigkeiten nicht lückenlos auf irgendwelchen Zetteln, Dokumenten, oder Zeugnissen nachweisen kann, der ist nichts. Der vermeintliche Nachweis ist alles, die tatsächliche Fähigkeit gilt keinem etwas. Du brauchst gar nichts zu können. Es reicht die prall voll gefüllte Dokumentenmappe und schon bist du das Universalgenie für jeden Zweck. Immer nur noch Schein und immer weniger das Sein!


----------



## Breamhunter (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder nach NDS,...  wo man auch überall ohne Prüfung angeln kann



Wäre mir neu !
Ich komme zufällig aus NDS. Ohne *Prüfung* geht hier gar nichts.
Der *Fischereischein* ist in NDS keine Pflicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Isses nicht, Prüfungspflicht zum angeln.

Nur wenn Du in nen Verein willst, brauchst Du die.

Am Meer kannst Du z. B. nur mit Perso angeln, ohne Schein, ohne Prüfung.

Damit hatte die Regierung vermieden, das Fischereigesetz umschreiben zu müssen..

Aber das kommt ja nun eh mit eurem neuen grünen Minister, könnt ihr  auch mal schon auf Nachtangelverbote einrichten ;-)))

Ist hier aber OT, wie gesagt, es gibt in Deutschland eh genügend Beispiele für legales Angeln ohne Prüfung in der Praxis.......


----------



## Locke4865 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> wenn ich mir so überlege, wie ich das angeln "gelernt" habe... von opa, papa, onkel, kumpels... sicherlich hab ich wesentlich mehr gelernt, als man in einem heutigen kurs lernt, von daher 100% nein zu einer "prüfung"... auf der anderen seite; viele opas, väter, onkel, kumpels kennen angeln gar nicht mehr, was teilweise aber an immer rigoroseren regelungen liegt! aber eines ist fakt:
> 
> *Habe das Moped und Autofahren bei Kumpel´s und Papa gelernt auf´n Feldweg im Umkehrschluss Führerscheinprüfung abschaffen!???|bigeyes
> Irgendwoher muß man doch auch die Gesetze und Reglungen lernen oder?
> ...



Daher Klares *Ja* zur Prüfung aber mit zu Teil veränderten Inhalten


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Mensch Andal, Du wirst mir immer symphatischer 
So ist es tatsächlich, "ohne Schein, kein Wein"


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Daher Klares Ja zur Prüfung aber mit zu Teil veränderten Inhalten


Habt ihr auch nicht so clevere und gute Menschen als Angler wie die in Brandenburg, dass man das bei euch braucht??

Ach ich vergass - in Brandenburg herrscht ja Chaos, geplünderte Gewässer, Tierschutzanarchie und die Polizei hat nix anderes zu tun, als massenhaft ungeprüfte, gegen Gesetze verstossende Spassangler zu verfolgen.-..

Sorry, hatt ich vergessen ;-))


----------



## Locke4865 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch nicht so clevere und gute Menschen als Angler wie die in Brandenburg, dass man das bei euch braucht??
> 
> Ach ich vergass - in Brandenburg herrscht ja Chaos, geplünderte Gewässer, Tierschutzanarchie und die Polizei hat nix anderes zu tun, als massenhaft ungeprüfte, gegen Gesetze verstossende Spassangler zu verfolgen.-..
> 
> Sorry, hatt ich vergessen ;-))



auf deine sarkastischen Bemerkungen kann ich getrost verzichten 
bleib sachlich wie du es auch von anderen verlangst


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> *Habe das Moped und Autofahren bei Kumpel´s und Papa gelernt auf´n Feldweg im Umkehrschluss Führerscheinprüfung abschaffen!???|bigeyes
> Irgendwoher muß man doch auch die Gesetze und Reglungen lernen oder?*




Wie immer in solchen Fällen werden Äppel und Birnen verglichen.#t

Seit wann geht es beim Angeln um die Gefährdung von Menschenleben(wie im Straßenverkehr)???
#d

Das haben wir aber alles schon öfter durchgekaut...deshlab bin ich schon wieder weg.|wavey:

*@Andal


Bester Beitrag in diesem Thema !!!*
#6#6#6


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zieh nach Brandenburg, wo die Einwohner clever und umweltbewusst genug sind, dass man sie nicht prüfen muss........
> 
> Und die Gewässer bekanntermaßen alle geplündert sind, wo nur Unfug getrieben wird und die Polizei nichts zu tun hat, als tierschutzwidrige Angler zu jagen..
> 
> Oder nach NDS, S-H, Meck-Pomm etc. wo man auch überall ohne Prüfung angeln kann - wo die Menschen scheinbar nicht so schlecht sind als Angler wie anderswo...


 
Na dann beschaff Dier mal einen Angelschein in Niedersachsen ohne Prüfung,...viel Glück.#h


Da kannst Du zwar theoretisch so angeln, aber oft nur im Meer, Privatgewässer oder Forellen. P.....
Einen Fischereischein bekommst Du so nicht und den echten Vereinen ist vorgeschrieben das sie nur ausgebildete Angler aufnehmen.

Praktisch ist die Prüfung in Nieds. dann doch Vorschrift.
Den hat hier fast jeder Angler, staatliche Gewässer wirst Du in Nieds. kaum finden.#t

In S.H ist es wohl ähnlich.
(Da gibt es halt den Urlauberschein, aber ohne weitere Erlaubnisscheine, gilt der aber auch nur in freien Gewässern wie der Ostsee)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Da kannst Du zwar theoretisch so angeln, aber oft nur im Meer, Privatgewässer oder Forellen


Und?
Ich kann da ohne Prüfung angeln.
Punkt........




> In S.H ist es wohl ähnlich.
> (Da gibt es halt den Urlauberschein, aber ohne weitere Erlaubnisscheine, gilt der aber auch nur in freien Gewässern wie der Ostsee)


Nein, nur die Verbandler wollen da keine Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben, der Tourischein gilt wie der reguläre auch grundsätzlich. Und viele verkaufen Karten auch an Tourischeininhaber, sogar manche Verbandsvereine, die weiter denken als ihr Angelverhinderungsverband....



> Das ist sogar die satzungsgemäße Aufgabe von Angelvereinen. *Gute Kurse* werden auch besucht werden.
> Dass es einen Markt für Lehrgänge gibt, sieht man daran, dass es kommerzielle Angebote für Leute, die ihren Schein schon haben, gibt.


So einfach isses......


----------



## Purist (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Seit wann geht es beim Angeln um die Gefährdung von Menschenleben(wie im Straßenverkehr)???



Du gefährdest im Straßenverkehr immer Menschenleben, wenn du mit einem motorisiertem Vehikel unterwegs bist, ob mit oder ohne Führerschein ist dabei völlig egal. So sehen das auch Gerichte. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn die tausenden Verkehrstoten jährlich nur von führerscheinlosen Gesellen verursacht würden. |rolleyes

Der Zweck beim Führerschein ist aber der gleiche wie bei der Fischereiprüfung. Du kannst anschließend im Rechtsfall nicht sagen: "Das mit "Recht vor links" habe ich nicht gewusst, wissen können", hast du wohl, weil du deine Führerscheinprüfung bestanden hast. 
Genauso verhält es sich mit Einzelheiten der Fischereiprüfung. Die verhindert keine Untaten von (geprüften) Anglern, aber keiner von denen kann anschließend sagen, er wisse nicht, wie man mit einem gefangenen Fisch (tierschutzgerecht) umzugehen hat, dass man Untermaßiges zurücksetzt, einige Fischarten tabu sind und auch einen Erlaubnisschein braucht, um überhaupt irgendwo angeln zu dürfen.


----------



## csi-zander (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Äppel mit Birnen vergleichen? Finde das bringt es gut auf den Punkt!
-dennoch tue ich das jetzt auch mal ansatzweise;

Ich bin nicht nur Angler, sondern auch Jäger und kann vielleicht so die Anforderungen der Prüfungen miteinander vergleichen.
(daher das Äppel-Birnen-Argument; mit der Angel sind bislang die wenigsten erschossen worden)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört die Fischereiprüfung umstrukturiert um weiter eine Daseinsberechtigung zu haben!
Beim Jagdschein geht es ins Revier, es gibt neben dem anspruchsvollen, theoretischen Fragenteil Tontaubenschießen und Kugelschießen.

Wenn ich jetzt frisch mit dem Jagdschein im Wald stehe, weiß ich wie ich meine Waffe laden, wie ich sie einsetze und wann ich wo welches Wild erlegen darf.
Komme ich aus der Fischereischeinprüfung weiß ich nicht einmal wie ich einen anständigen Knoten binde. (allerdings welche Fischart 640000 Eier produziert...) 
-da kann ich noch soviel über Naturschutz lernen, wenn der Fisch abreißt und verendet ist das Ziel wohl weit verfehlt.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn; Prüfung ja, aber anders!!

Meinetwegen soll der Gesetzgeber für arme, scheinfreie Angelfreunde die BezahlGewässer, sprich Forellenanlagen freigeben.
Da besteht keine Gefahr geschützte Arten zu fangen oder Schonzeiten zu mißachten -und man angelt unter Aufsicht von fachkundigem Personal.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Purist schrieb:


> Du gefährdest im Straßenverkehr immer Menschenleben, wenn du mit einem motorisiertem Vehikel unterwegs bist, ob mit oder ohne Führerschein ist dabei völlig egal. So sehen das auch Gerichte. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn die tausenden Verkehrstoten jährlich nur von führerscheinlosen Gesellen verursacht würden. |rolleyes



Sag ich doch.
Und?



Purist schrieb:


> Der Zweck beim Führerschein ist aber der gleiche wie bei der Fischereiprüfung. Du kannst anschließend im Rechtsfall nicht sagen: "Das mit "Recht vor links" habe ich nicht gewusst, wissen können", hast du wohl, weil du deine Führerscheinprüfung bestanden hast.
> Genauso verhält es sich mit Einzelheiten der Fischereiprüfung. Die verhindert keine Untaten von (geprüften) Anglern, aber keiner von denen kann anschließend sagen, er wisse nicht, wie man mit einem gefangenen Fisch (tierschutzgerecht) umzugehen hat, dass man Untermaßiges zurücksetzt, einige Fischarten tabu sind und auch einen Erlaubnisschein braucht, um überhaupt irgendwo angeln zu dürfen.



Man muss sich also an bestehende Gesetze halten und mehr nicht.
Das musst du auch wenn du dich täglich in der Gesellschaft bewegst.
Hast du dafür ne Prüfung abgelegt?|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Die verhindert keine Untaten von (geprüften) Anglern, aber keiner von denen kann anschließend sagen, er wisse nicht, wie man mit einem gefangenen Fisch (tierschutzgerecht) umzugehen


Da in der bundesdeutschen Praxis Angeln in zig Ländern unter zig Voraussetzungen problemlos ohne Prüfung möglich ist, ist diese Argumentation unerheblich.

Man braucht halt nur in manchen Ländern ne Prüfung zum Angeln..

Wird seine Gründe haben, warum die Leute da geprüft werden müssen, woanders aber nicht.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wird seine Gründe haben, warum die Leute da geprüft werden müssen, woanders aber nicht.....



Ja die müssen dort wohl den Eindruck erwecken, an der Grenze zur Unzurechnungsfähigkeit dahin zu vegetieren.|kopfkrat

In dem Fall verstehe ich den Ruf nach Prüfungen!

Oder fehlt es einfach am Vertrauen in die Fähigkeiten der Menschen?

In diesem Fall liegt das Problem einzig bei den Prüfungsbefürwortern und heißt mangelndes Vertrauen in die Artgenossen(evtl. noch gepaart mit Fangneid).:m.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Andal schrieb:


> Darüber zu diskutieren ist doch so was von müßig!
> 
> Mit den Vorbereitungslehrgängen, den Prüfungen und dem ganzen drumherum wird Geld verdient. Sicherlich keine Unsummen, aber es ist Geld, auf das keiner der Empfänger jemals freiwillig verzichten wird.
> 
> ...


 
Leider ist es so.
Kommt aber noch etwas hinzu...
Wir sind längst gewohnt, das alles was nicht verboten ist, auch richtig ist.
Wer alle Papiere hat und sich nur immer brav an die Gesetze hält, kann ja auch nichts falsch machen.
Freiwilligen vernünftigen Selbstverzicht kennen Wir kaum noch.

Lernen tun wir aber auch nur noch, wenn wir müssen.
Wer macht schon freiwillig Lehrgänge ohne Prüfung, viele erwarten regelrecht, das Ihnen über einen Schein, Wissen was sie besaßen schriftlich für immer bestätigt wird.
Ob das Wissen bleibt, mehr wird, oder auch Anwendung findet ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Purist schrieb:


> Und wer kontrolliert, dass du das Buch gelesen und verstanden hast, den Inhalt auch brav umsetzt?
> 
> Ich kann's in der Theorie verstanden haben und dann in der Praxis alles falsch machen was man falsch machen kann...


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Isses nicht, Prüfungspflicht zum angeln.
> 
> Nur wenn Du in nen Verein willst, brauchst Du die.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist das aber warum denn nur in einem Bruchteil von Deutschland?
Wieso nicht überall?


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Monnes schrieb:


> Klingt ja echt fantastisch, wie das bei euch so funktioniert. Fast unglaublich. |supergri



...oder handelt es sich bei den beschriebenen Bundesländern um *weitreichende Gewässerflächen* und im Gegensatz dazu im Verhältnis* geringe Anglerzahlen*?

Ich stelle mir gerade im Ballungsraum bspw. Köln, Berlin, etc. vor, wie Discounter billigen Angelkram den völlig unbedarften , unwissenden aber angelinteressierten Großstadtkonsumenten vor die füße werfen...da wird mir mehr als schlecht.

"Wie, untermaßiger Zander? Ich dachte, das wär´ ein Barsch"

"Wie krieg´ ich denn jetzt den Haken raus"

"Darf ich jetzt überall angeln"

"Ich hab da so silberne Fische gefangen, weiß aber nicht, ob die Schonzeit haben und wie lang die sein sollen"

"Was ist eigentlich Schonzeit und wo steht das"

"Ich angel, wann ich will und wie ich will , habe ja dafür bezahlt"

"Wieso soll ich die kaputte Schnur noch nach Hause nehmen, die werfe ich ins Gebüsch"

Etc. , etc. - also eine gewisse Regulierung durch die Prüfung ist in jedem Fall schonmal sehr wichtig, bevor man überforderte "Mal Ausprobierer" mit Schnur und Haken auf die örtliche Tierwelt loslässt.

Es soll nämlich auch Stadtmenschen geben, die keinen angelnden Vater oder Opa hatten oder aus Ländern kommen, in denen Angeln und Naturerlebnis bereits früheste Kindheit prägten ( Bspw. Skandinavien ) .

Deshalb :

Die Prüfung müsste *noch umfangreicher* und *noch sinnvoller* gestaltet werden - informativ bzgl. Tierwelt, Verhalten am Wasser, Gesetzeskunde, Rechtskunde, Verhalten "am Tier" etc.

Huch - wird das nicht zumindest jetzt schon während der Prüfungskurse vermittelt |rolleyes

PRO PRÜFUNG !!!

R.S.


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da in der bundesdeutschen Praxis Angeln in zig Ländern unter zig Voraussetzungen problemlos ohne Prüfung möglich ist, ist diese Argumentation unerheblich.
> 
> Man braucht halt nur in manchen Ländern ne Prüfung zum Angeln..
> 
> Wird seine Gründe haben, warum die Leute da geprüft werden müssen, woanders aber nicht.....



Thomas, du solltest doch eigentlich wissen, wie der deutsche Michel tickt!?

Auch wenn es alle im tiefsten Brustton der Überzeugung verneinen, so steckt dennoch noch so viel des preussischen Duckmäusertums in den Deutschen, das man sich laufend erbrechen könnte. Da wundert es nicht, wenn alles bis ins allerletzte Detail reguliert und per gesetzlicher Regelung kanalisiert ist.

Oder woher kommt denn der regelmäßige Ruf "Das gehört verboten!", wenn sich plötzlich etwas auftut, was noch nicht in ein Korsett aus Bestimmungen gezwängt wurde?

Da adaptiere ich doch ein ehedem großes Wort und behaupte:

"Am deutschen Wesen wird dereinst die Welt verwesen, wenn wir nicht endlich den ollen Kaiser in uns vom Thron stoßen!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Genau das ist das aber warum denn nur in einem Bruchteil von Deutschland?
> Wieso nicht überall?


Es gibt halt wohl Bundesländer, wo Menschen einfach von Geburt an schlechtere Angler zu sein scheinen und deswegen geprüft werden müssen..

In anderen Bundesländern scheinen sie da halt von Geburt an schon weiter zu sein..

Gut, dass die Praxis zeigt, dass all die Bedenken hinsichtlich Bundesgesetzen wie Tierschutz etc. falsch sind, da sonst Angeln ohne Prüfung nirgends möglich sein könnte...




> Thomas, du solltest doch eigentlich wissen, wie der deutsche Michel tickt!?
> 
> Auch wenn es alle im tiefsten Brustton der Überzeugung verneinen, so steckt dennoch noch so viel des preussischen Duckmäusertums in den Deutschen, das man sich laufend erbrechen könnte. Da wundert es nicht, wenn alles bis ins allerletzte Detail reguliert und per gesetzlicher Regelung kanalisiert ist.



Du weisst doch wie ich ticke:
Wo sind die Windmühlen?
Sattelt Rosinante.............

;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Wie, untermaßiger Zander? Ich dachte, das wär´ ein Barsch"
> 
> "Wie krieg´ ich denn jetzt den Haken raus"
> 
> ...



Genau sowas sehe ich öfter ......









....bei geprüften Anglern.|rolleyes


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau sowas sehe ich öfter ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben!

Jungangler machen nicht das nach was ihnen im Lehrgang beigebracht wird, sie machen das nach was sie von ihren Angelkollegen sehen.
Wenn sie am Rhein überall Schnurr sehen und Ihnen am nächsten Tag selber die schnurr reißt meint ihr die nehmen die mit?
Das ist der Staat schuld also bei uns gibt es an keinem Gewässer eine Mülltonne...


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

"...sehe ich öfter von geprüften Anglern".

Was heißt denn das - doch nur, dass es einen Teil Angler gibt, die trotz Lehrinhalten der Kurse, machen, was sie wollen.

Das ist aber nur ein Bruchteil - und außerdem kein Grund, nützliches vermittelbares Wissen abzuschaffen.

Wenn ich nicht weiß, was ansatzweise zu beachten ist und nur die silberglänzende Rolle beim Discounter kaufe , bin ich kein 

"Angler", sondern Konsument und ggf. Naturfrevler.

Du brauchst Basiswissen - und damit das gewährleistet ist, wird die Prüfung eben von ALLEN abverlangt - egal, ob sie angelnde Väter hatten oder nicht.

*Im Umgang mit Tieren muß Basiswissen vorhanden sein *!


R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Im Umgang mit Tieren muß Basiswissen vorhanden sein !


Nachweisbar falsch als Voraussetzung für eine Prüfung, sonst wäre ungeprüftes Angeln nicht in so vielen  Bundesländern möglich..

Man muss wissen wie mans macht, es bleibt einem aber überlassen, wie man sich das aneignet..

Dazu brauchts rechtlich nun mal nur in manchen Ländern Prüfungen, in noch viel weniger Ländern Kurse..


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Also ich mein's vollkommen ernst ist ne unnötige Sache diese Prüfung und dabei bleibe ich habe ja auch schon begründet wieso ich sie so unnötig finde...

Kann man im Internet eine Petition erstellen ?
Würde diese auch etwas bewirken?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Kann man im Internet eine Petition erstellen ?


Ja..


> Würde diese auch etwas bewirken?


ne...


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja..
> 
> ne...



Schade...


----------



## Blechinfettseb (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau sowas sehe ich öfter ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau darum hat Rheinspezie sich für intensivere und anspruchsvollere Prüfungen ausgesprochen. Da die Prüfung leider zum Witz verkommen ist, wird man öfters mit dem blanken Horror am Gewässer konfrontiert. Ich denke mir öfters, dass die Prüfung um einiges anspruchsvoller werden sollte, um einige Leute vom Gewässer fern zu halten bzw. soweit zu schulen und zu sensibilisieren, dass ein gewissenvoller Umgang mit dem Tier und der Natur möglich ist!

In der Art wie sich einige Leute verhalten, werden wir uns nicht weiter wundern müssen, wenn weitere Verbote, Einschränkungen usw. auf uns zukommen werden. Wir bieten, zumindestens ein Teil der Angler, eine schöne Zielscheibe mit unserem Verhalten, für Tierschutzorganisationen oder übertrieben naturverliebte Politiker!

@ Thomas  Als Administrator würde ich mir einen neutraleren und respektvolleren Umgang mit anderen Forenmitglieder wünschen. Solchen Sarkasmus, der sich alle 5 Posts wiederholt, und in keinster Weise zu einer sachlichen Diskussion beiträgt, empfinden vermutlich nicht alle für einen "Offiziellen" als angebracht! Natürlich ist bei euch in Brandenburg kein Chaos ausgebrochen, da die Prüfung in der jetzigen Form ein Witz ist und somit überflüssig (aber nur in der jetzigen Form). Bei euch können die Deppen in der Masse der normalen Angler ohne Angelschein fischen und bei uns machen diese Deppen eine Prüfung bei der Sie vorher paar Seiten stupide auswendig lernen, ohne den Kontext zum Geschriebenen verstanden zu haben. 
Damit müssen wir uns aber nicht wundern, wenn die Reglementierungen und Verbote in den nächsten Jahren immer strenger werden. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich auf Leute in der Anglergemeinschaft verzichten, die meinen Sie müssen alles so machen wie sie es selbst für richtig halten und auf Neudeutsch: Einen Fi.k auf die zum Teil sinnvollen Gesetzte und Regelungen des Fischereirechts geben! 

Daher ein Pro zu einer sinnvoll überarbeiteten Prüfung, ohne finanziellen Absichten dahinter. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Sizzling schrieb:


> Schade...



Du siehst ja hier, dass die Angler dazu zum einen selber unterschiedliche Meinungen haben, zudem werden Dir die Verbände, die ja in vielen Bundesländern kohlemäßig von der anglerfeindlichen, gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung profitieren, alles tun, um eine komplette Abschaffung zu verhindern ..


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Also, in anderen Bundesländern verdienen sie doch auch Geld durch ''Genehmigungen'' wieso nicht Deutschlandweit so.
Entweder so, oder eine Richtige intensivere Prüfung mit eventuellem Praxisteil am Wasser....


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nachweisbar falsch als Voraussetzung für eine Prüfung, sonst wäre ungeprüftes Angeln nicht in so vielen  Bundesländern möglich..*
> 
> Man muss wissen wie mans macht, es bleibt einem aber überlassen, wie man sich das aneignet..
> 
> Dazu brauchts rechtlich nun mal nur in manchen Ländern Prüfungen, in noch viel weniger Ländern Kurse..





Moin Thomas |wavey: - nachweisbar falsch ist meine Meinung wohl kaum, da es sich um meine persönliche Einstellung handelt.


Die Gesetzeslage in manchen Bundesländern orientiert sich wohl eher an finanziellen Anreizen/Mehreinnahmen der Städte durch Touristenscheinerträge.

Solche Touristenscheine sind für den Einzelnen keine Dauerlösung, weil er nicht ständig Urlaub hat 

Sind strukturschwächere , ländlichere , gewässerreiche Länder unter dieser Gesetzeslage stärker vertreten  ?

Der Schein bringt Geld - und Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.

Die meisten Länder haben aber nach wie vor Scheinpflicht.

Ich bin für mein Bundesland weiterhin für den Schein - aber ich akzeptiere natürlich andere Länderrechte !!!

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Natürlich ist bei *euch* in Brandenburg kein Chaos ausgebrochen


Äääh, ich komm aus Baden-Württemberg..

Das lernt man da bei der Prüfung (mit Pflichtkurs!!):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Ich bin für mein Bundesland weiterhin für den Schein - aber ich akzeptiere natürlich andere Länderrechte !!!


Ich bin auch für Scheine in allen Bundesländern - wie die für prüfungsfreies Angeln wie in Brandenburg, S-H, Meck-Pomm, Thüringen, etc. pp....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> da es sich um meine persönliche Einstellung handelt.


Ist was anderes, sei dir gegönnt.

Nur bundesrechtlich (wie z. B. Tierschutz, Naturschutz, Artenschutz etc.) kann man dann eben nicht argumentieren, wie die vielen Möglichkeiten prüfungsfreien Angelns in vielen Bundesländern zeigen

Die auch mit dem aktuellen Tierschutzgesetz, Naturschutzgesetz etc.ja legal und rechtlich einwandfrei möglich sind...


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Man sollte... man müsste... man könnte...!

Dann stellen wir doch mal die Frage, wie so eine *überarbeitete Ausbildung/Prüfung* auszusehen hätte, wie sie aufgezogen werden muss, damit sie sowohl vom zeitlichen, als auch von finanziellen Rahmen tragbar ist?

Entweder es kommt nichts anders dabei heraus, als eine restlos verschlimmbesserte Version der aktuellen Prozeduren, oder ein zweijähriges FOS-Studium, welches keiner mehr willens ist zu leisten!

Schnell soll es gehen. Kosten darf es am besten nichts. Es soll überall zu gleichen Konditionen verfügbar sein. Und es soll am Ende den beinahe perfekten Angler ausspucken.

Also bitte her mit den Lösungsansätzen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Na Andal, auch am Rosinante satteln??
;-)))


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na Andal, auch am Rosinante satteln??
> ;-)))



Eh klar... das Wetter lädt zu einem wilden Hauen und Stechen ein. Wohlauf ihr Mannen!


----------



## Blechinfettseb (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Äääh, ich komm aus Baden-Württemberg..
> 
> Das lernt man da bei der Prüfung (mit Pflichtkurs!!):
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335




Sorry. Dachte nur, weil du immer das Bsp. mit Brandenburg anführst, wirst du da auch her kommen. Besser macht es die Sachlage aber auch nicht. 

Gerade in der letzten Schonzeit wieder ein schönes Beispiel gesehen, wie man es nicht macht. Ein Angler hat einen Hecht in der Schonzeit gefangen (wirklich unabsichtlich!), mit dem Kescher noch akzeptabel rausgezerrt, aber dann schön auf den Boden geschmissen, dass er sich noch schön 300mal rumwälzt, dann Haken halb rausgerissen, 2min Fotos gemacht und mit ca 2cm Dreckpanade zurück gesetzt. Das er die Schonzeit beachtet hat, war ja schonmal positiv, aber der restliche Umgang hat nicht dazu beigetragen das der Fisch diesen Fang unbeschadet überlebt. Und genau das ist z.B. ein Punkt der in einem Vorbereitungskurs/Prüfung auch Deutschlandweit geschult werden sollte. So kann ich in den letzten Jahren auch immer öfters beobachten, dass die Angelplätze nur so von liegengelassenen Müll überquellen. Man sollte den Anglern auch in den Kursen zur Prüfung beibringen, dass angeln nicht nur eine reine belanglose Freizeitbeschäftigung ist, sondern, dass man als Angler meines Erachtens zumindestens die Pflicht haben sollte, die Natur nicht nachhaltig zu schädigen bzw. zu verschmutzen.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man wegen der wenig anspruchsvollen Prüfung mit dem Horror konfrontiert wird. Manche sind schlicht nicht bereit sich anders zu benehmen und haben auch wenig Konsequenzen zu befürchten. Die Prüfung muss nicht anspruchsvoller werden. Die Einhaltung bestehender Vorschriften muss einfach nur effektiver durchgesetzt werden.



Das kommt leider noch erschwerden hinzu. Allerdings könnte man mit härteren Prüfungen evtl. einige dieser Personen abschrecken.
Einzig mit der Prüfung könnte man eh nicht alles verbessern. Es ist einfach nur das Verhalten, dass irgendwie jedes Jahr in allen Belangen grausamer wird.


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Sorry. Dachte nur, weil du immer das Bsp. mit Brandenburg anführst, wirst du da auch her kommen. Besser macht es die Sachlage aber auch nicht.
> 
> Gerade in der letzten Schonzeit wieder ein schönes Beispiel gesehen, wie man es nicht macht. Ein Angler hat einen Hecht in der Schonzeit gefangen (wirklich unabsichtlich!), mit dem Kescher noch akzeptabel rausgezerrt, aber dann schön auf den Boden geschmissen, dass er sich noch schön 300mal rumwälzt, dann Haken halb rausgerissen, 2min Fotos gemacht und mit ca 2cm Dreckpanade zurück gesetzt. Das er die Schonzeit beachtet hat, war ja schonmal positiv, aber der restliche Umgang hat nicht dazu beigetragen das der Fisch diesen Fang unbeschadet überlebt. Und genau das ist z.B. ein Punkt der in einem Vorbereitungskurs/Prüfung auch Deutschlandweit geschult werden sollte. So kann ich in den letzten Jahren auch immer öfters beobachten, dass die Angelplätze nur so von liegengelassenen Müll überquellen. Man sollte den Anglern auch in den Kursen zur Prüfung beibringen, dass angeln nicht nur eine reine belanglose Freizeitbeschäftigung ist, sondern, dass man als Angler meines Erachtens zumindestens die Pflicht haben sollte, die Natur nicht nachhaltig zu schädigen bzw. zu verschmutzen.



Und du meinst, das ist aus Unkenntnis über die herrschenden Gesetze passiert?
Nicht die schwerste Prüfung der Welt mag sowas verhindern.

Und ich muss immer wieder über die Skandinavier den Kopf schütteln, was das doch allesamt für Barbaren am Wasser sein müssen. So ganz ohne Prüfung....

Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Ja dann ist die Lösung doch endlich gefunden. 

Wir können die Aktenlage ruhen lassen. Alles was wir erschaffen müssen ist der perfekte Mensch. Strotzend vor Vernunftbegabung und überbordend vor Empathie!


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Und du meinst, das ist aus Unkenntnis über die herrschenden Gesetze passiert?
> Nicht die schwerste Prüfung der Welt mag sowas verhindern.
> 
> *Und ich muss immer wieder über die Skandinavier den Kopf schütteln, was das doch allesamt für Barbaren am Wasser sein müssen. So ganz ohne Prüfung....*
> ...




Das Beispiel hinkt - weiter oben habe ich bereits gesagt, dass es gewisse Länder gibt (Bspw. Schweden), in denen das Angeln von Kinderbeinen auf gelernt wird und völlig selbstverständlich in der Gesellschaft integriert ist.

Vergleiche solche "Naturburschen" bitte nicht mit einem typisch deutschen Lidel-Konsumenten , der noch nie im Leben selbst geschlachtet hat.

Unbedarfte schauen sich Prospekte an mit schönen bildern vom Papa und Sohnemann bei Sonnenuntergang am See sitzend.

Das ist aber nur ein klitzekleiner Teil des Angelsports...Werbung für Touristenscheine bspw.|rolleyes


Wir kritisieren die Prüfung inhaltlich, weil wir eben schon* Angler mit Erfahrung sind* !!!

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der von seinem damaligen Kursleiter eine ganze Menge gelernt hat????

Inkl. Fische vorsichtig behandeln und Verhalten am Wasser konnte man ihn Alles fragen !

Wer nur die Prüfung besteht um Angeln zu dürfen, kann sich am Wasser trotzdem wie ein Schwe.. benehmen.

Aber : die Lehrgänge sollten die richtigen Angebote schon bereitstellen und in der Prüfung abfragen lassen.

Vorschlag : praktischer Teil waidgerechte Versorgung/Tötung von Fischen und deren Verwertung.

Naturschonendes Verhalten am Wasser etc., etc.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Wir kritisieren die Prüfung inhaltlich, weil wir eben schon Angler mit Erfahrung sind !!!


Nö, weil die Prüfungsinhalte kein Stück Angeln, sondern nur theoretischen Ballast vermitteln, den man deswegen auch in den meisten Bundesländern ohne Kurs vorher machen kann..

Abschaffung gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung und dafür Verbände verpflichten, freiwilliges, gutes praktisches Angeln mit Begleitung anzubieten, da wär ich gleich dabei..



Davon ab:
Wer prüft eigentlich die Lehrenden der jetzigen, sinnlosen Theoriekurse?
Welche pädagogische Vorbildung haben die?
Welches fachlich fundiertes Wissen?
Oder dürfen nur einfach lehren, weil sie schon so lange angeln?
Und das noch ungeprüft?
Die werden also ungeprüft auf Menschen losgelassen, um die zu prüfen, damit man die Prüflinge später  auf Fische loslassen kann??
;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Vergleiche solche "Naturburschen" bitte nicht mit einem typisch deutschen Lidel-Konsumenten , der noch nie im Leben selbst geschlachtet hat.



Sagte ich doch schon.:m



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja die müssen dort wohl den Eindruck  erwecken, an der Grenze zur Unzurechnungsfähigkeit dahin zu vegetieren.|kopfkrat
> 
> In dem Fall verstehe ich den Ruf nach Prüfungen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhöde (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Ein Angler hat einen Hecht in der Schonzeit gefangen (wirklich unabsichtlich!), mit dem Kescher noch akzeptabel rausgezerrt, aber dann schön auf den Boden geschmissen, dass er sich noch schön 300mal rumwälzt, dann Haken halb rausgerissen, 2min Fotos gemacht und mit ca 2cm Dreckpanade zurück gesetzt. Das er die Schonzeit beachtet hat, war ja schonmal positiv, aber der restliche Umgang hat nicht dazu beigetragen das der Fisch diesen Fang unbeschadet überlebt.



Genau das ist es weshalb so mancher vermeintlicher Profi wie beim Führerschein sogar nachgeschult werden sollte.
Die Fische werden viel zu lange für ein oft überdimensioniertes Beweisfoto bzw. eine ganze Fottoserie dem Wasser ferngehalten. Sicherlich schwimmt auch ein dadurch geschädigter Fisch erstmal ordentlich Weg. Die Sinne aber können nach kurzer Zeit außerhalb des Wassers schon gestört sein.
Schaut euch doch nur mal in den Foren und Zeitschriften um. Da wird soooviel verkehrt gemacht.
Ganz davon abgesehen ist der Fisch in erster Linie ja auch zum Verzehr vorgesehen.
Wenn man jetzt auch noch die Prüfung abschaffen würde, wären die Leute noch weniger sensibilisiert für einen ordentlichen Umgang mit dem Fisch.


----------



## Dok (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Das Thema verfolgt uns ja nun schon länger und wird es vermutlich auch weiter noch tun.
Andal hat den Nagel sicher auf den Kopf getroffen, warum an der heutigen Prüfung festgehalten wird. Die Ämter und Pöstchen sind sicher einer der Hauptgründe. 

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass die Prüfung in der jetzigen Form keinem wirklich viel bringen wird. 

Wenn Angler schon mit einem gewissen Grundwissen ausgestattet werden sollen, dann bitte praxisnäher. Es bringt niemanden etwas, einen Raum mit (meist) jungen Menschen tagelang mit »Folien« fast zum einschlafen zu bringen. So ist es jedenfalls in den Kursen, die ich hier aus der Gegend kenne. Diese »Prüfung« abschaffen zu wollen kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Grundsätzlich spricht aber nichts, gegen eine vernünftige, sinnvolle und Praxisnahme Vorbereitung von zukünftigen Anglern. 
Von den Prüfungsgegnern wird gerne Vergessen, das es nicht nur Menschen gibt, die in einem Verein »fachlich aufgefangen« werden oder mit dem Angeln durch Ihre Väter oder Großväter aufgewachsen sind. Gerade für solche Einsteiger kann ein guter Lehrgang eine sinnvolle Sache sein! 
Nur müsste ein solcher Lehrgang (ich vermeide es absichtlich von Prüfung zu sprechen) bundesweit gleich sein. 

Daher finde ich das es weniger die Frage sein sollte, Prüfung ja oder nein, sondern wie ein guter Lehrgang aussehen könnte. Man muss von einem Angler z.B. erwarten können, dass er die Fische, die er fängt bestimmen kann. Auch sollte er wissen, was er darf und was nicht. Natürlich gilt auch beim Angeln der Grundsatz »Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht«, jedoch kann das kein Argument sein einen Lehrgang als grundsätzlich überflüssig hinzustellen. 

Das es auch unter Anglern mit Lehrgang immer »fachlich unfähige« geben wird, kann man sicher nicht vermeiden (es gibt auch Menschen die einen Führerschein besitzen und trotzdem nicht parken können). Genauso wie es welche geben wird für die auch ein guter Lehrgang unnötig wäre. Aber auch das kann kann kein Argument gegen einen Lehrgang sein. Normal ganz deutlich, damit meine ich nicht die Prüfung in ihrer jetzigen Form!

Daher bin ich der Meinung, die aktuelle Prüfung braucht niemand, aber eine sinnvolle Neufassung. Warum nicht?!

Ob ein Lehrgang jedoch sicherstellen muss, dass ein neuer Angler auch Fische fängt, kann man sicher noch diskutieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Gerade für solche Einsteiger kann ein guter Lehrgang eine sinnvolle Sache sein!
> Nur müsste ein solcher Lehrgang (ich vermeide es absichtlich von Prüfung zu sprechen) bundesweit gleich sein.


Und freiwillig und reine Praxis, schon wären wir komplett einer Meinung ;-)

Keiner lernt vxxxeln gezwungen ausm Buch oder mit ner Gummipuppe...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Dok schrieb:


> Von den Prüfungsgegnern wird gerne Vergessen, das es nicht nur Menschen gibt, die in einem Verein »fachlich aufgefangen« werden oder mit dem Angeln durch Ihre Väter oder Großväter aufgewachsen sind. Gerade für solche Einsteiger kann ein guter Lehrgang eine sinnvolle Sache sein!




Da bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung wenn das auf freiwilliger Basis passiert.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> U
> Keiner lernt vxxxeln gezwungen ausm Buch oder mit ner Gummipuppe...



|muahah:
Aber im Grunde korrekt.



Das Misstrauen anderen gegenüber(meist auf Basis völliger Selbstüberschätzung), ist der Grund dafür, dass ständig nach Prüfungen, Verboten und Regulierungen geschrien wird.

#h


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja dann ist die Lösung doch endlich gefunden.
> 
> Wir können die Aktenlage ruhen lassen. Alles was wir erschaffen müssen ist der perfekte Mensch. Strotzend vor Vernunftbegabung und überbordend vor Empathie!



Der mensch war mal Perfekt. Jetzt ist das Menschliche Wesen nur die Marionette von einem anderen Menschlichen Wesen welches über diesem Steht usw...usw... in diesem Kreislauf läuft das ab.
Willst du mir sagen das die Fischereiverbände die Prüfung aus Tier sowie Naturschutzgründen macht? wenn ja dann hab ich dafür nur ein Lachen übrig...


----------



## Dok (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und freiwillig und reine Praxis, schon wären wir komplett einer Meinung ;-)





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung wenn das auf freiwilliger Basis passiert.



Reine Praxiskurse können nicht funktionieren. Vor allem weil es sich auch im »Theoriewissen« z.B. bei Gesetzen und Vorschriften handelt. 
Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts dagegen sowas auf freiwilliger Basis zu machen, fürchte jedoch das gerade die, für die es nötig wäre, freiwillig keinen Lehrgang besuchen würden.
Und dann ist es wie überall, nur weil sich einige nicht benehmen können, müssen alle andere darunter leiden.

Eine Lösung könnte natürlich sein, dass ein Kurs zunächst freiwillig ist, aber bei einem Verstoß (wenn sich z.B. jemand bei einer Kontrolle mit Unkenntnis raus reden möchte) abverlangt werden kann.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Misstrauen anderen gegenüber(meist auf Basis völliger Selbstüberschätzung), ist der Grund dafür, dass ständig nach Prüfungen, Verboten und Regulierungen geschrien wird.



Ja, aber leider all so oft nicht ganz unbegründet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Eine Lösung könnte natürlich sein, dass ein Kurs zunächst freiwillig ist, aber bei einem Verstoß (wenn sich z.B. jemand bei einer Kontrolle mit Unkenntnis raus reden möchte) abverlangt werden kann.


Kann ich mit..


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Dok schrieb:


> Ja, aber leider all so oft nicht ganz unbegründet.




Nur einige wenige sind es immer, die sich abseits der Norm bewegen.
Und zwar mutwillig.
Daran ändert kein Kurs und keine Prüfung etwas.

Und das nicht nur beim Angeln, sondern überall und so möchte ich wetten, dass der prozentuale Anteil an Gesetzesbrechern unter Anglern ebenso hoch ist, wie im Rest der Bevölkerung.

Das Problem kann man also nicht lösen.:g


----------



## Rudelgurke (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Ich denke auch, man sollte die Prüfung wenn überhaupt ausführlicher gestalten. Wegen mir auch mit einem kleinen Praxisteil. 
Aber grundsätzlich ist es doch so, dass wir noch halbwegs in Ruhe (vor Deppen) fischen können, EBEN WEIL es diese Prüfung gibt und sie Geld kostet !!
Es sind ja so schon genug Tierquäler unterwegs (siehe Thread "Aal töten"), aber wenn jetz dann wirklich jeder angeln dürfte.... Ja um Gottes willen^^

Zum Thema Praxisteil. Macht im gewissen Umfang sicher Sinn, ABER... also als ich aus der Fahrschule rausgekommen bin, konnte ich eig. auch noch nicht richtig autofahren !! Und dort war es ja praktisch reine Praxis... lernen tust es eh erst wennst es selber und alleine probierst 

In diesem Sinne: Angelprüfung verschärfen !! Vielleicht mit einem Intelligenztest ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> In diesem Sinne: Angelprüfung verschärfen !! Vielleicht mit einem Intelligenztest ?


Dann müssten aber auch alle bisherigen Prüfungsinhaber den nochmal machen...
;-)))
Das Geschrei würd ich dann gerne hören ..
;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Rudelgurke schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich ist es doch so, dass wir noch halbwegs in Ruhe (vor Deppen) fischen können, EBEN WEIL es diese Prüfung gibt und sie Geld kostet !!




Neeneenee.....

Wer am Wasser Mist machen will, macht Prüfung und Schein und geht dann geprüft Mist machen.


----------



## Purist (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Sizzling schrieb:


> Willst du mir sagen das die Fischereiverbände die Prüfung aus Tier sowie Naturschutzgründen macht? wenn ja dann hab ich dafür nur ein Lachen übrig...



Nein, tun sie nicht. Fischereirechte gibt es in Deutschland gewiss seit 1000 Jahren, wenn nicht noch länger. Immer ging es darum, wer wo was mitnehmen darf und die Strafen waren drakonisch, der Gang zum Scharfrichter eingeschlossen. Aus der Kleinstaaterei, wo der Adelige dem kleinen Bauern noch das Fischeklauen untersagte, wurden mit vielen Geburtswehen unsere Bundesländer, das Angeln wurde zur Sportfischerei, die sich über Verbände und Vereine Rechte erstritt, die bis heute Relevanz haben. Kurioserweise unterscheiden sich die daraus resultierenden Gesetze in den vergangenen 100 Jahren kaum, den Tierschutz verschärften die Nazis. 

Natürlich ist da heute der böse Staat, der mit seinen Behörden verwaltet, kontrolliert und prüft, natürlich sind da die Verbände mit ihren altbackenen Strukturen, die Vereine mit ihrem Kleingeist, der Schrebergartenmentalität, wo über Einzelne geherrscht wird. Aber was wäre wirklich, wenn dem nicht so wäre? Entweder wir hätten Anarchie an Gewässern, die auch von euch niemandem gefallen würde, oder müssten teuerste Lizenzen kaufen, die gibt's nämlich auch im "prüfungslosem" Ausland. Da bringt es auch nichts in unsere Nachbarländer zu starren, die machen vieles anders, aber nicht alles besser.


----------



## Kiwi1887 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Purist schrieb:


> Nein, tun sie nicht. Fischereirechte gibt es in Deutschland gewiss seit 1000 Jahren, wenn nicht noch länger. Immer ging es darum, wer wo was mitnehmen darf und die Strafen waren drakonisch, der Gang zum Scharfrichter eingeschlossen. Aus der Kleinstaaterei, wo der Adelige dem kleinen Bauern noch das Fischeklauen untersagte, wurden mit vielen Geburtswehen unsere Bundesländer, das Angeln wurde zur Sportfischerei, die sich über Verbände und Vereine Rechte erstritt, die bis heute Relevanz haben. Kurioserweise unterscheiden sich die daraus resultierenden Gesetze in den vergangenen 100 Jahren kaum, den Tierschutz verschärften die Nazis.
> 
> Natürlich ist da heute der böse Staat, der mit seinen Behörden verwaltet, kontrolliert und prüft, natürlich sind da die Verbände mit ihren altbackenen Strukturen, die Vereine mit ihrem Kleingeist, der Schrebergartenmentalität, wo über Einzelne geherrscht wird. Aber was wäre wirklich, wenn dem nicht so wäre? Entweder wir hätten Anarchie an Gewässern, die auch von euch niemandem gefallen würde, oder müssten teuerste Lizenzen kaufen, die gibt's nämlich auch im "prüfungslosem" Ausland. Da bringt es auch nichts in unsere Nachbarländer zu starren, die machen vieles anders, aber nicht alles besser.






Absolut richtig.
Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.

Und schlussendlich haben wir es mit einem Lebewesen zu tun. 
Ergo jeder darf schlachten jagen etc oder erforderliche Eignung/Erfahrung.
Das wären ja klasse Ausichten:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Purist schrieb:


> den Tierschutz verschärften die Nazis.



Wat?
Bei euch im Westen?
Das aktuelle TSG ist doch erst einige Jahre alt.


|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Kiwi1887 schrieb:


> Und schlussendlich haben wir es mit einem Lebewesen zu tun.
> Ergo jeder darf schlachten jagen etc oder erforderliche Eignung/Erfahrung.
> Das wären ja klasse Ausichten



Natürlich darf jeder Kleintierzüchter/Tierhalter ohne Prüfung Tiere halten, schlachten und sicher auch anders behandeln, als es dir gefallen würde.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Nochmal:
Tierschutz ist ein Bundesgesetz.

Müsste man deswegen eine Prüfung zum Angeln haben, könnte es nicht die ganzen Möglichkeiten zum prüfungsfreien Angeln in Deutschland geben.

Ist also kein Argument (unabhängig vom mangelhaften Inhalt der Kurse/Prüfungen)..


----------



## Rudelgurke (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neeneenee.....
> 
> Wer am Wasser Mist machen will, macht Prüfung und Schein und geht dann geprüft Mist machen.




Ne das sehe ich nicht so. Klar gibts leute die am Wasser Quatsch machen, ohne die Prüfung gemacht zu haben. Aber Leute die die Prüfung NUR machen um Quatsch zu machen. Also sei mir nicht böse, aber das dürfte ein "1 in a million" sein. Also das wäre ja die Krönung der Dummheit 

Aber ich kenn genug Menschen, bei denen ich froh bin dass sie sich nicht fürs angeln interessieren und keinen Schein haben. Und genau das ist ja der Punkt. Dieses Menschen angeln nicht, weil es zu kompliziert und zu teuer ist. Wenn aber jeder angeln darf, der sich bei Aldi eine Rute kaufen kann, dann weckt das natürlich auch das Interesse der "anderen".


----------



## Sea-Trout (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Hi,

also ich bin auch für eine verschärfte Prüfung.Wem das angeln was wert ist der wird auch diese mit genügend Vorbereitung ohne Probleme bestehen.Man hat immerhin mit Lebewesen zu tun und sollte einen waidgerechten Umgang lernen und auch allgemeine Dinge was die Natur angeht und so.Klar werden dann immer noch Leute angeln denen alles egal ist aber ich denke einige schreckt eine schwerere Prüfung schon ab bzw. sie bestehen sie nicht weil sie sich nicht genügend Vorbereiten.

Ist zwar ein anderes Thema.Aber seid dem es hier in Sh den Urlaubsschein gibt trifft man teilweise Leute an manchen Seen.Keine Urlauber sondern Einheimische die sich den Schein holen da wird nur gesoffen Müll wird einfach am Angeplatz entsorgt.Umgang mit den Fischen ist auch nicht ok aber woher sollen sie einen waidgerechten Umgang auch kennen?Da denke ich mir auch da stimmt doch was nicht.Alle machen den Schein und solche Leute holen sich einfach den Urlaubsschein.

Daher bin ich für eine verschärfte Prüfung und Schein für alle aus Deutschland.Ich darf im anderen Bundesland oder meiner Stadt auch nicht ohne Führerschein Auto fahren wenn ich dort "Urlaub" mache.


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Keine Urlauber sondern Einheimische die sich den Schein holen da wird  nur gesoffen Müll wird einfach am Angeplatz entsorgt.Umgang mit den  Fischen ist auch nicht ok aber woher sollen sie einen waidgerechten  Umgang auch kennen?


Ohhh, ohhh, ohhhh so verbreitet ist der Tourischein nicht unter Einheimische. Was du da beschreibst sind laut meiner Erfahrung viel öfter die geprüften Angler.


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Free fish for free men!

Bild


----------



## pike-81 (16. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Kann das ganze Theater nicht verstehen.
Bei mir (S-H) waren Lehrgang und Dozent schwer in Ordnung und sinnvoll.
Was jeder davon mitnimmt, liegt an den Leuten selbst.
Wenn man mal die Komplexität der heutigen Angelei bedenkt, müßte man ja ein Studium mit Englischkurs ins Leben rufen&hellip;
Petri


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Ich kann auch hier nur wiederholen, was ich schon immer sage:

Gebt mir ein Beispielland ohne Prüfungspflicht, wo es chaotische Verhältnisse am Wasser und im Umgang mit den Fischen hat, bevor hier immer wieder diese fadenscheinigen "Tierschutz-" und "waidgerecht"-Argumente bemüht werden!

Schaut euch die weggeworfenen Madendosen, Hakenpackungen und den sonstigen Restmüll, der an unseren deutschen Gewässern von *geprüften* Anglern hinterlassen wurde und wird!

Lest im Anglerboard und sonstigen Foren die unzähligen Threads, die von geprüften Anglern erstellt wurden, die wissen wollten, ob der gefangene Fisch Lachs oder vielleicht doch Mefo, Rapfen oder eher Döbel, Aland oder etwa Rotauge, Güster oder Brasse, usw., usw. ist!

Fragt mal eure Vereinskollegen und Angelfreunde, ob das mitführen einer fangbereiten Spinnrute in der Rutentasche während der Raubfischschonzeit erlaubt oder verboten ist!

Und dann, wenn ihr das alles mal ausprobiert habt, hinterfragt euch selbst auch nochmal, eine wie große Rolle der eigene Neid darüber spielt, dass plötzlich andere ohne Prüfung angeln dürfen könnten, obwohl ihr doch damals noch oder von mir aus auch erst vor kurzem unbedingt diese Prüfung ablegen musstet!

Und wenn ihr dann immer noch davon überzeugt seid, dass diese Prüfung (Achtung: Ich sagte "Prüfung" und nicht "Lehrgang zur Prüfung") euch in irgendeiner Form anglerisch weiter gebracht hat, dann bin ich nicht nur aufgeschlossen sondern auch sehr gespannt auf die meiner Meinung nach verschwindend geringen Pro-Argumente zur Beibehaltung dieses typisch deutschen Bürokratenschwachsinns!


----------



## Sizzling (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Okay, ich habe es verstanden und sehe auch ein, dass der Fischereischein in einigen fällen schon sinnvoll ist.
Aber bestimmt nicht an einem Forellenpuff dort ist Personal welches aufpasst und Angler welche meistens darauf achten falls etwas nicht abläuft wie es ablaufen sollte wird meistens der Besitzer gerufen.
Ich bin entschlossen das der Fischereischein an einem Forellenpuff überflüssig ist.
Meistens führen die Pächter sowieso keine Kontrolle durch und wenn ein Kontrolleur kommt ist man dann am A****
Am Forellenpuff kann man sich als Jungangler/neuling mit der Fischerei etwas vertrauter machen und dann entscheiden ob man eventuell an anderen Gewässer geht und den Fischereischein macht.
Also ich bin definitiv der meinung das der Angelschein an Forellenpuffs keine Pflicht sein sollte!


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Nur, um das nochmal zu ergänzen und auch, weil zwischenzeitlich pike-81 etwas gepostet hat, dass ich voll und ganz nachvollziehe:

Es geht nur und ausschließlich um die Prüfung(spflicht) nicht um Lehrgänge!!!
Ich finde es sogar absolut klasse, dass Vereine Lehrgänge anbieten, vor allem, wenn es darum geht, den Kursteilnehmern das Angeln und die effektiven Methoden in der jeweiligen Region beispielhaft zu zeigen und nahe zu bringen. Sehr viele ehrenamtliche Lehrgangsleiter machen genau dieses gerne, mit Freuden und mit Erfolg. Es gibt massig Material, das an langen Winterabenden in den Vereinsheimen vermittelt werden kann, freiwillig, ohne Zwänge, ohne Stress und Gebühren.


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Ich kann mich auch noch an meinen Lehrgang erinnern, obwohl dieser jetzt schon.....mooooment, rechne rechne...puuuuh 30 Jahre zurück liegt #t
Ich hatte allerdings das Glück, von einem alten Hasen (Willi Gorra, in der Castingszene bekannt)  einiges beigebracht zu bekommen. 
Sicherlich war seeehr viel trockene Materie dazwischen, aber auch interessantes und lehrreiches. Und wenn der alte Meister dann mit seiner Fliegenrute im Saal rumspielte, dabei Fragen stellte, und dem, der die Antwort sagen sollte seine Fliege von seinem Pult aus auf den Tisch platzierte, dann wurde gestaunt ob klein ob groß. 
Ich habe sicherlich auch nicht alles behalten, aber die Grundsätze des angelns wurden einem doch schon sehr gut nahe gebracht. Ich weiß ja nicht wie heute die Prüfungen ablaufen, aber ich denke es wäre auch eine Lösung, einen Praxisteil mit einzubauen. Zb. Wir treffen uns am Gewässer X, wollen diesen oder jenen Fisch mit dieser oder jener Methode fangen. Bitte stellt euer Gerät bis dahin zusammen. Am Wasser angekommen würde als erstes das Gerät der Kursteilnehmer "untersucht" und danach besprochen werden was falsch daran ist bzw. nicht zusammen paßt. Dann sollte ruhig ein paar Stunden gefischt werden, um zu sehen wie sich die "neuen" Petrijünger an ihrem Gerät verhalten ( auswerfen, drillen, schonende Entnahme usw.) 
Und auch die Möglichkeit das man nach dem bestehen der Fischereiprüfung erstmal ein oder zwei Jahre "auf Probe" angelt, wäre denkbar. In dieser Zeit sollte immer ein Kollege dabei sein, der seinen Schein schon weitaus länger hat, und EIGENDLICH die nötige Erfahrung mitbringt. Genau wie sie es jetzt mit den Führerscheinen machen, das in der ersten Zeit ein älterer Führerscheininhaber als Beifahrer dabei sein muß.
Es sind nur Ideen wie man das ganze verbessern könnte. Ich bin für PRO Prüfung aber mit den oben genannten Punkten.


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Genauso ist es! Ich glaube so wie ich das mitbekomme und ich selbst bin auch der gleichen Meinung. Fischereischein? Natürlich sollte es sowas weiterhin geben und sicherlich soll man den auch nicht Umsonst bekommen, aber die Prüfung um diesen wie es jetzt ist zu erhalten muss weg. 
Da finde ich die Vorschläge die ich selbst auch schon gemacht habe mit freiwilligen Lehrgängen von Vereinen schon viel ansprechender und ich bin mir sicher das ein unerfahrender Neuling diese auch gerne in Anspruch nimmt. Wer sagt, nein den Mist brauch ich nicht der muss eben mit den Konsequenzen leben wenn er Vorschriften bricht und Erwischt wird. Das sind dann aber eben auch die unbelehrbaren die man mit der jetzigen Prüfung ebenso wenig erreicht und die danach trotzdem das machen was sie wollen.


----------



## Purist (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Schaut euch die weggeworfenen Madendosen, Hakenpackungen und den sonstigen Restmüll, der an unseren deutschen Gewässern von *geprüften* Anglern hinterlassen wurde und wird!



Erinnert mich irgendwie daran, zu was Rastplätze in unserem Land genutzt werden. Beides ist Umweltverschmutzung und kann teuer werden, aber wo keine Anzeige und keine festgestellten Personalien, gibt's eben auch keine Bußgelder für Angler aber auch Auto- oder Radfahrer. Was hat das nun mit den Prüfungen zu tun? #c

Was Angler mit "Fischidentifikationsproblem" angeht: In den Lehrgängen wird Fischbestimmung genaustens besprochen, wer sich unsicher ist sollte sich Fachbücher zulegen. Aber in Foren wird auch anderes gefragt, weil der Mensch des Internetzeitalters irrsinnig bequem geworden ist und noch nicht einmal selbst Lexika (meinetwegen Wikipedia) nutzt, statt Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## Joachim_P_R (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Purist schrieb:


> Du gefährdest im Straßenverkehr immer Menschenleben, wenn du mit einem motorisiertem Vehikel unterwegs bist, ob mit oder ohne Führerschein ist dabei völlig egal. So sehen das auch Gerichte. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn die tausenden Verkehrstoten jährlich nur von führerscheinlosen Gesellen verursacht würden. |rolleyes
> 
> Der Zweck beim Führerschein ist aber der gleiche wie bei der Fischereiprüfung. Du kannst anschließend im Rechtsfall nicht sagen: "Das mit "Recht vor links" habe ich nicht gewusst, wissen können", hast du wohl, weil du deine Führerscheinprüfung bestanden hast.
> Genauso verhält es sich mit Einzelheiten der Fischereiprüfung. Die verhindert keine Untaten von (geprüften) Anglern, aber keiner von denen kann anschließend sagen, er wisse nicht, wie man mit einem gefangenen Fisch (tierschutzgerecht) umzugehen hat, dass man Untermaßiges zurücksetzt, einige Fischarten tabu sind und auch einen Erlaubnisschein braucht, um überhaupt irgendwo angeln zu dürfen.


Ja genau so sehe ich das auch.
Joachim_P_R


----------



## Wollebre (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

wer eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder Straftat begeht, egal ob man dabe einen XXXSchein benötigt, kann sich nicht herausreden das habe ich nicht gewußt.

Bei den ganzen PKW u. LKW Fahrer/innen, die alle einen Schein haben, dürfte es in D nicht tausende von Unfalltote und fast 400000 Verletzte und ewige Invaliden geben. Auch da stellt sich die Frage wofür man eine Prüfung benötigt.....

Darum hinken die Vergleiche von Führer- und Angelschein von vorn bis hinten.

Hunderte von Jahre oder länger konnte ohne Prüfung geangelt werden ohne das es an den Angelplätzen aussah wie auf einem Müllberg oder das Fische nicht waidgerecht getötet wurden. Wie man mit einer Angel zu werfen hat oder wie man Knoten bindet die halten, braucht man keine Prüfung, das lehrt die Praxis. Wobei einige es nie lernen, mit oder ohne Prüfung. Der beste Lehrmeister war schon immer die Praxis. Nur das anfang der 70er alles vorbei, als einige "kluge" Köpfe erkannten wie man damit die Kassen klingen lassen kann. Das Ergebns war die Sportfischerprüfung. Nichts aber wirklich nichts hat sich damit an den Gewässern geändert oder besser gesagt verbessert.

Danach habe ich meine Süsswasserausrüstung entsorgt, das Fischen in D eingestellt, und gehe nur noch Meeresangeln im angrenzenden oder fernen Ausland. Zahle lieber in DK meinen Angelschein oder fliege in tropische Gefielde und habe meine Ruhe vor der Obrigkeit und sonstige die sich dafür halten... 
Das was bei uns abgeht ist einfach nur als ein Trauerspiel zu bezeichnen. Aber unsere dänischen oder norwegischen Nachbarn brauchen das nicht, sind wohl besser gebildet als die Deutschen....

Wer meint das er eine Sportfischerprüfung benötigt, weil er sonst nicht in der Lage ist sich fachkundig zu machen, der kann einen Lehrgang auf freiwilliger Basis besuchen. Niemand wird ihn daran hindern. Ob er später der bessere Angler wird, bezweifel ich. Ein guter Angler wird man nur durch die Praxis! Egal ob man im Süß- oder Salzwasser angelt. 

Bei all den oft jämmerlichen Fragen in diesem oder anderen Boards kann man doch nur feststellen, das bei denen eine Prüfung nichts, aber rein garnichts gebracht hat. Also wurde bei der Ausbildung voll am Thema vorbei "gelehrt". Sollte man wohl besser mit doppelt e schreiben....

Nun können Vereinsobere, Prüfer etc. gern draufhauen. Aber wie über diese Leute zu denken ist hat Member Andal sehr bezeichnend geschrieben. Dem schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an.


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Das blöde ist ja eigentlich das dieses Thema schon so extrem durchgekaut wurde das man es fast schon nicht mehr sehen kann. Die meisten geprüften Angler pochen halt auf den Erhalt der Prüfungspflicht, klar was ich musste sollen die anderen natürlich auch. Dabei werden teilweise Gründe genannt die an lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten sind, wie Suffis oder zu blöd einen Fisch vernünftig zu behandeln und besten ist immer noch die Meinung das man ohne Prüfung ja so oder so zu bescheuert ist ein Angel vernünftig zu händeln. Oder die geile Nummer mit dem Naturschutz.^^ 
Ich lese also immer nur Dinge von befürwortern der Prüfung die kein bisschen Bestand haben und nichts aber auch nichts konnte mich bisher auch nur annähernd davon überzeugen das es ohne Prüfung nicht gehen würde. Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall! 
Die Gründe für die Abschaffung der Prüfung überwiegen nicht nur minimal sondern so stark, das es wenn man seine Gedanken nur ein einziges mal ruhig sortiert und das Pro und Kontra sich durch den Kopf gehen lässt es am Ende nur ein Ergebnis gibt. Die Prüfung ist blödsinn! Das erkennen hier mittlerweile auch immer mehr geprüfte Angler was ich natürlich als sehr positiv und eine gute Entwicklung ansehe.

Angeln sollte für jeden Bürger der wirklich daran interessiert ist ohne Probleme zugänglich sein und das ohne wenn und aber. Angeln ist keine Wissenschaft auch wenn es einige wahrscheinlich anders sehen wollen. Ich hoffe das die Zukunft in diese Richtung geht und die Prüfung bald verschwindet, es wurde schon einige gute Ansätze geschaffen wie Tourischeine oder der Friedfischschein in Brandenburg und ich bin mir sicher das dies nicht alles sein wird. Alles wird Gnadenlos teurer und die Löhne sinken immer weiter und es wäre schade wenn meine Kinder später nicht in den Genuss kommen können so ein tolles Erlebnis wie das Angeln betreiben zu können nur weil die Hürden so groß und teuer sind das sie es sich nicht mehr leisten können. Dem Bürger der eine lockere Brieftasche hat ist das natürlich völlig Wurst, er erfreut sich an mehr Platz und Ruhe aber zum Glück sind nicht alle Menschen so egoistisch.

Gruß euer Carp-MV


----------



## mephisto (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

schade wolle...ich finde hier keinen danke button!
ich habe mir noch ein klitzekleines angeln-gehen in good old germany behalten.kommt dort der 100% aufschlag auf die karte..gehe ich woanders fischen und mein deutscher-darf schein wird an die wand genagelt!
vielleicht schlägt es mich dann auch mal in wärmere gefilde zum fischen!

und an die leute die für eine verschärfung der vorschriften plädieren....die wünsche ich dann eine neue prüfung unter den neuen verschärften vorraussetzungen zu neuen konditionen!!!!mal schauen wer sich dann zuerst erbost aufregt!


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Das blöde ist ja eigentlich das dieses Thema schon so extrem durchgekaut wurde das man es fast schon nicht mehr sehen kann. Die meisten geprüften Angler pochen halt auf den Erhalt der Prüfungspflicht, klar was ich musste sollen die anderen natürlich auch. Dabei werden teilweise Gründe genannt die an lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten sind, wie Suffis oder zu blöd einen Fisch vernünftig zu behandeln und besten ist immer noch die Meinung das man ohne Prüfung ja so oder so zu bescheuert ist ein Angel vernünftig zu händeln. Oder die geile Nummer mit dem Naturschutz.^^
> Ich lese also immer nur Dinge von befürwortern der Prüfung die kein bisschen Bestand haben und nichts aber auch nichts konnte mich bisher auch nur annähernd davon überzeugen das es ohne Prüfung nicht gehen würde. Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall!
> Die Gründe für die Abschaffung der Prüfung überwiegen nicht nur minimal sondern so stark, das es wenn man seine Gedanken nur ein einziges mal ruhig sortiert und das Pro und Kontra sich durch den Kopf gehen lässt es am Ende nur ein Ergebnis gibt. Die Prüfung ist blödsinn! Das erkennen hier mittlerweile auch immer mehr geprüfte Angler was ich natürlich als sehr positiv und eine gute Entwicklung ansehe.
> 
> ...







Sorry- aber :

dass Du, der Du vor Kurzem noch ohne Fischereierlaubnis sowie sogar ohne Fischereischein angetroffen wurdest , solch eine "laxe" Meinung vertrittst ... das finde ich schon sehr bezeichnend.

Wenn Du richtig Pech hast, wirst Du bis auf Weiteres keinen Fischereischein erhalten.

Klar dass Du forderst, Alles frei zu geben - oder sehe ich das zu eng? |krach:

Dein Post hier hat mir jedenfalls gezeigt, dass die Scheine absichtlich und nicht nur zufällig nicht dabei waren; habe da wenig Verständnis für die "Reue".

Davon ab scheinen Einige Nichts gegen sinnvolle Kurse zu haben.

Die werden aber ohne Prüfungspflicht - ohne "Druck" von den meisten doch "abgesessen".

War damals genau wie in der Schule mit den Pflichtfächern...im Grunde hat´s keine S.u interessiert, bis plötzlich schlechte Noten die Versetzung beeinflussten .... da wurde plötzlich gelernt 

Ich meine : nach sinnvollen Kursen darf doch wohl die Abschußprüfung stehen ?!

R.S.


----------



## daci7 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Wovor habt Ihr eigentlich Angst?
Das das totale Chaos und Anarchie am Wasser ausbricht, sobald die Prüfung fehlen würde? Etwa so wie in den Niederlanden oder in Frankreich?
Schwarzangler und Umweltsünder wird man nicht mit einer härteren Prüfun eindämmen können - was kümmert das die denn wie schwer die Prüfung ist, machen die ja eh nicht bzw. kümmern sich schon so nicht drum was dort erzählt wird.
Vollidioten wird man nicht vom Wasser halten können - die sitzen zur Not auch den intensiveren Kurs und die Prüfung ab.
Was aber garantiert passieren wird, ist dass man denjenigen, die auf Regeln achten und die sich auch schlau machen den Einstieg ins Angeln erschwert.
Bravo. #6
Die riesig große "Verantwortung" eines jeden Anglers besteht doch echt nur in den Köpfen einiger weniger die das Angeln noch lieber als Religion betrachten.
#h


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wovor habt Ihr eigentlich Angst?
> Das das totale Chaos und Anarchie am Wasser ausbricht, sobald die Prüfung fehlen würde? Etwa so wie in den Niederlanden oder in Frankreich?
> Schwarzangler und Umweltsünder wird man nicht mit einer härteren Prüfun eindämmen können - was kümmert das die denn wie schwer die Prüfung ist, machen die ja eh nicht bzw. kümmern sich schon so nicht drum was dort erzählt wird.
> Vollidioten wird man nicht vom Wasser halten können - die sitzen zur Not auch den intensiveren Kurs und die Prüfung ab.
> ...




#6#6#6#6#6

antonio


----------



## Jose (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...
> Ich meine : nach sinnvollen Kursen darf doch wohl die *Abschuß*prüfung stehen ?!


nu ist die katze ausm sack :vik:


----------



## mcl (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Ich denke dass es selbst in Bayern, wo wirklich viel verlangt wird die Prüfung recht leicht ist. Zum anderen gehts auch hier nur um Theorie. Was ich recht schade finde.
Ich zumindest war mit meinem ersten Fisch, wohlgemerkt ein 15cm Rotauge erstmal voll überfordert. Ich war zum einen Mega aufgeregt und schon fast überfordert, auch wenn des für andere komisch klingt.
Mir wäre ein ausgedehnter Praxisteil, inklusive angeln im Lehrgang wichtig, wo Leute dabei sind die sich auskennen.
Klar muss theorie sein! Aber was bringts mir ein Schonmaß zu lernen welches dann von Verein zu Verein eh wieder unterschiedlich ist.

Was dann letztenendes jeder am Wasser macht steht ja eh wieder auf nem anderen Blatt. Gerade deswegen sollte die Praxis mehr Gewicht bekommen. Also ich stand zumindest ziemlich blöd da als ich das erste mal nen größeren Fisch an der Angel hatte und gleichzeitig selbst Keschern musste...


Wenns nach mir ginge würde auch filetieren und kochen mit auf dem Lehrplan stehn. Das würde denk ich viel ändern in der angelwelt. Da überlegt man sich sicher zweimal ob man nen Fisch, den man eigentlich ned wollte wieder zurücksetzt oder ans letzte gelernte Rezept denk.
Man kann aus jedem Fisch was leckeres zaubern, man muss nur wissen wie.

Ich würd sogar soweit gehn dass ich im Netz mehr über angeln usw. gelernt hab als im Kurs. Was eigentlich Schade ist. Denn wer sich nicht die Zeit nimmt Stunden lang hier oder auf YT zu surfen kennt nur einen Bruchteil der Möglichkeiten in Bezug auf angelmethoden, zubereitung ect.

Hab hier auch mal von nem Boardi gelesen der nem anderen Angler geholfen hat seinen ersten Fisch zu fangen, nachdem er seine 4 verschiedenen Vorfächer 38 Wirbel und den Wallerhaken(oder so ähnlich) abgeschnitten hatte und ihm ne normale Montage gebunden hat. Es ist nunmal nicht jeder schon von kleinauf mim Papa angeln gegangen und weiß alles. Von daher is des nicht unbegründet was der Staat da macht.

Ich muss also dem TE voll widersprechen in Bezug auf Vorbereitungslehrgang und Prüfung ect.

Sie macht Sinn und sollte erweitert werden!

Aber is natürlich nur meine Meinung


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



mcl schrieb:


> Ich zumindest war mit meinem ersten Fisch, wohlgemerkt ein 15cm Rotauge erstmal voll überfordert.......
> 
> 
> Mir wäre ein ausgedehnter Praxisteil, inklusive angeln im Lehrgang wichtig......
> ...




Für Leute, die so wenig Ahnung haben, sollte es einen *freiwilligen *Lehrgang geben.


----------



## volkerm (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Nichts, was ich seinerzeit in dem Zusammenhang gelernt habe, hat mich auch nur einen einzigen Fisch (mehr) fangen lassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Für Leute, die so wenig Ahnung haben, sollte es einen *freiwilligen *Lehrgang geben.



Oder zumindest die Möglichkeit mit einem erfahrenen Angler,auch ohne vorhandenen Schein, mal mit zu gehen und die Basics zu erfahren!
Viele versuchen dies ja auch,in der fragwürdigen Atmosphäre eines Forellenpuffs!
Ich habe zwei Kumpels für zwei Jahre mitgenommen und beide haben dieses Frühjahr die Prüfung gemacht.Der eine ist nun auch Vereinsmitglied geworden!
Dies ging aber nur,dank der stillschweigenden Duldung,durch den GW.

Jürgen


----------



## Lazarus (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



mcl schrieb:


> Mir wäre ein ausgedehnter Praxisteil, inklusive angeln im Lehrgang wichtig, wo Leute dabei sind die sich auskennen.


Solche Kurse gibt es durchaus, man muss sie aber leider (noch) mit der Lupe suchen.
Als Teilnehmer eines Vorbereitungskurses ist man, das sollte nicht vergessen werden, KUNDE! Deshalb darf man auch nachfragen, ob es Praxisangebote gibt und dann zwischen den Kursanbietern vergleichen.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Purist schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie daran, zu was Rastplätze in unserem Land genutzt werden. Beides ist Umweltverschmutzung und kann teuer werden, aber wo keine Anzeige und keine festgestellten Personalien, gibt's eben auch keine Bußgelder für Angler aber auch Auto- oder Radfahrer. Was hat das nun mit den Prüfungen zu tun? #c


Eben, nichts! Also ist es als Argument pro Prüfung denkbar ungeeignet



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig überschaue, spricht sich der Großteil der Prüfungsgegner nicht gegen den Fischereischein als solchen aus. Über die Fischereiabgabe werden schließlich auch wichtige Projekte finanziert.
> Der Fischereischein ist auch sinnvoll, weil man Leuten, die erheblich gegen die einschlägigen Bestimmungen verstoßen, den Schein auch entziehen oder versagen kann.


Absolut richtig und korrekt erkannt!!! Genau darum geht es, dass *jeder* einen Fischereischein bei der Behörde erwerben kann, der im Falle gravierender Verstöße auch wieder entzogen werden kann bis hin zu einer (befristeten) Sperre bis zur neuerlichen Möglichkeit des Fischereischeinerwerbs.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Davon ab scheinen Einige Nichts gegen sinnvolle Kurse zu haben.
> Die werden aber ohne Prüfungspflicht - ohne "Druck" von den meisten doch "abgesessen".
> ...
> Ich meine : nach sinnvollen Kursen darf doch wohl die Abschußprüfung stehen ?!


Selbstverständlich darf es sinnvolle Kurse geben (mit und ohne eine Abschlussprüfung). Wer die auf freiwilliger Basis besucht, wird sie auch nicht nur absitzen, sondern ist da, um was zu lernen. Aber warum muss das Recht zu angeln von Kursen oder Prüfungen abhängen? Was ist bei uns im Land anders als anderswo?


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Tauchen, Surfen, Segeln, Fallschirmspringen. Durch die Bank Beschäftigungen, bei denen man sich selbst und anderen durchaus richtig weh tun kann, werden von privater Hand geschult und ausgebildet. Da funktioniert es seit eh und je problemlos. Nur beim vergleichsweise harmlosen Angeln muss es mit amtlichem Gedöns über die Bühne gehen?

Mein Vorschlag:

Wer Angler werden möchte, der besucht eine "Angelschule", egal ob in einem Verein, oder von privater Hand angeboten. Dort kriegt er an zwei Wochenenden Theorie und Praxis vermittelt. Hat er das hinter sich, dann bekommt er eine Teilnahmebestätigung und kann sich am Montag seinen Schein abholen gehen.

Diesen Schulen wird, wie allen anderen o.g. Sportschulen auch, ein Standard verordnet, den sie sie zu lehren haben. Eine Prüfung ist unnötig, denn wer Shaizze zu bauen gedenkt, der tut das mit und ohne Examen!

Da wären doch gleich mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klapppe erschlagen. Wir wären endlich die sinnfreie Prüfung los. Das Basiswissen der Neuen wäre höher, als es heute sein kann. Ausbilder dürften ihre Pöstchen behalten. Es bliebe für die Prediger der Scheinpflicht fast alles beim alten. Anfänger kämen leichter zum Fischen und sie wüssten dann, im Gegensatz zur aktuellen Lösung, wenigstens wo bei einer Angel oben und unten ist.

Aber damit ist es wie mit allen anderen Utopien auch. Man schreibt sie nieder, lässt sie verlachen, oder bejubeln und dann gehen sie sang- und klanglos wieder unter.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nichts, was ich seinerzeit in dem Zusammenhang gelernt habe, hat mich auch nur einen einzigen Fisch (mehr) fangen lassen.




Im Grunde hat es dich nicht mal einen Fisch fangen lassen.

Wenn ich so an meine Prüfung denke.
Am Wasser wurden alle gelernten Montagen über Bord geworfen....nachdem man merkte darauf fängt man nichts.
Also erstmal alles eine dicke Spur feiner montiert.

Gesetze u. Verordnungen änderten sich eh alle (gefühlte) 2- 3 Jahre. insbesondere von Verein und Gewässer.

Unterm Strich: Der grösste Blödsinn aller Zeiten.

Ein Angelkurs bei Robin Illner etc. wäre sicherlich sinnvoller.


----------



## balzer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Meines Wissen kann man z.B. beim Jagdschein vorher ein halbes Jahr mit auf die Jagd gehen und bekommt dies dann bei der Prüfung angerechnet. Finde ich persönlich garnicht so schlecht. Da könnten sich unerfahrene Angler an den erfahrenen Angler die Tricks abschauen. Damit könnte man dann die "Praktische Prüfung" auslassen.


----------



## Purist (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Angeln sollte für jeden Bürger der wirklich daran interessiert ist ohne Probleme zugänglich sein und das ohne wenn und aber. Angeln ist keine Wissenschaft auch wenn es einige wahrscheinlich anders sehen wollen.



Die Jagd auch nicht (die könnte man auch ohne Schußwaffen ausüben), genauso wie die Autofahrerei, das Kinderbekommen oder die Sauferei. Trotzdem wird aus allem eine Wissenschaft gemacht, Gesetze und Regeln in die Welt gesetzt, wie wo was abzulaufen hat. |kopfkrat Irgendwo beschmunzel ich diese Anti-Haltung, "die dürfen das auch" und "da wollen sich Leute wichtig machen" und obendrein sollte alles frei sein. In Skandinavien läuft es anders? Ab in den hohen Norden, dort gibt es wirklich Gesetze, dass die freie Natur (beinahe) ein Selbstbedienungsladen für jeden Bürger zu sein hat. Mit unserer Bevölkerungsdichte pro qm wären aber selbst diese uralten Regelungen nicht lange zu halten.  

Für diverse Dinge, die wir alle mal in der Prüfung pauken mussten, soll ein gewisser Dr. Heintz mitverantwortlich sein, der schlug nur kapitale Fänge ab und mochte Kochtopfangler trotzdem nicht. |rolleyes



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Alles wird Gnadenlos teurer und die Löhne sinken immer weiter



Deswegen wird auch inzwischen mehr Geld in Angelgerät investiert, weil alles immer teurer wird, oder etwa nicht? |rolleyes


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Ich bin seit Jahren Ausbilder im Vorbereitungslehrgang. 

Die Prüfung ist einfach eine Wertschöpfungskette - bei der Staat, Verbände und Lehrgangsanbieter Geld auf Kosten der künftigen Angler verdienen können. 

Und da wird schon gerne auch mal ziemlich schamlos zugelangt - schließlich haben "künftige Angler" überhaupt keine Lobby und begreifen meistens auch nicht wie sie gemolken werden. 

Ein besonders perfides Beispiel aus Bayern:
Es gibt einen "*verbindlichen* Fragenkatalog" - da stehen also alle Fragen drin, die drankommen können. Dieser Fragenkatalog wird vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern in Abstimmung mit der Bayerischen Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft, Institut für Fischerei herausgegeben. 

D.H. wer den verbindlichen Fragenkatalog haben will, der muss erstmal ca. 17€ an den Verband abdrücken. Die Rechte an den "Fragen" liegen beim Verband.

Wenn es schon einen *verbindlichen* Fragenkatalog gibt der in Abstimmung mit der Behörde erstellt wird - dann sollten diese Fragen grundsätzlich auch "Allgemeingut" sein.

Es gibt Strukturen die sich die Taschen voll machen und natürlich einen Teufel tun werden an der Prüfung zu rütteln. Besonders anerkennenswert ist es aber, dass sie es tatsächlich geschafft haben, Anglern "weißzumachen" man würde diese Prüfung dringend brauchen. 
Wie gut das gelungen ist, kann man leider auch hier immer wieder lesen. 

Ca. 80% des vermittelten und gelehrten Stoffes sind reines Ballast-Wissen ohne den geringsten Nutzen.
Ein Angler muss nicht wissen was ein BSB5-Wert ist. 

Mir würde ein Samstag reichen um "einen künftigen Angler" in Theorie und Praxis so fit zu bekommen - dass er x-fach besser "ausgebildet" am Wasser auftaucht als nach einen z.T. monatelangen Vorbereitungskurs. 
Dazu noch eine der wirklich hervorragend gemachten Broschüren z.B. aus Thüringen und gut. 

Die Prüfung auf direktem Wege "wegzubekommen" ist aufgrund der Strukturen nur schwer möglich, ein Zwischenziel sind aber definitiv die Beispiele aus Thüringen, Meck-Pomm, Schleswig-Holstein oder Brandenburg. 

Jeder Bürger sollte die Möglichkeit erhalten sich einmal legal und praktisch in Deutschland mit dem Thema Angeln auseinandersetzen zu können.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Jäger und Autofahrer können relativ leicht bei Unachtsamkeit oder Fehlern Menschen töten oder verletzen.
Die Vergleichbarkeit zu Anglern ist daher einfach nicht gegeben, im Gegensatz z.B. zu Kaninchenzüchtern, Kleinviehhaltern oder auch Besitzern von Fischzuchtteichen etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit Jahren Ausbilder im Vorbereitungslehrgang.
> 
> Die Prüfung ist einfach eine Wertschöpfungskette - bei der Staat, Verbände und Lehrgangsanbieter Geld auf Kosten der künftigen Angler verdienen können.
> 
> ...


Hinzufügen sollte man, dass Franz ausbildet und weiss, wovon er spricht...

Vor allem das hier würde ich sofort unterschreiben:


> Ca. 80% des vermittelten und gelehrten Stoffes sind reines Ballast-Wissen ohne den geringsten Nutzen.
> Ein Angler muss nicht wissen was ein BSB5-Wert ist.
> 
> *Mir würde ein Samstag reichen um "einen künftigen Angler" in Theorie und Praxis so fit zu bekommen - dass er x-fach besser "ausgebildet" am Wasser auftaucht als nach einen z.T. monatelangen Vorbereitungskurs*.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Habe nochmal einige Beiträge überflogen. Zunächst wollte ich einfach mal schildern wie bei mir der Lehrgang ablief.

Unser "Lehrer", selbst seit sicher 50 Jahren Angler war sehr kompetent. Er brachte uns schon einige nützliche und wichtige Dinge bei. Dinge, die man als Angler ohne Kurs / Schein nicht unbedingt gleich wissen kann oder will! Es gab auch später einen kleinen praktischen Teil....Werfen und einen ganzen Tag Gruppenangeln, natürlich unter Aufsicht. Natürlich war es überwiegend Theorie, aber ohne Theorie keine Praxis...meine Meinung. Auch wenn für viele der theoretische Teil nicht sonderlich lehrreich erscheinen mag, so lernt man dort immer noch mehr als wenn man dem Kurs fernbleiben würde....das gilt besonders für Personen, die vorher noch nichts mit Angeln am Hut hatten. Schaden kann sowas also nicht.

Das alles besser wäre, wenn die Leute keine Prüfung ablegen müssen um angeln zu dürfen halte ich für sehr gewagt. Dann haben wir noch mehr Gesindel am Wasser...logisch...mehr Angler - mehr schwarze Schafe. Das es woanders auch ohne abgelegte Prüfung teilweise klappt mag sein...kann aber ebenso Beispiele nennen, wo es eben ganz anders ist...z. B. in Cuxhaven.

Ein Kurs / Prüfung würde sicher zumindest einige sensibilisieren

Solche Kurse werden aber sicher niemals freiwillig / gratis? im großen Stil angeboten...es hat doch keiner was zu verschenken und erzwingen bzw verpflichten..? Das wird wohl nicht gehn.

Und ohne Druck (Prüfung) würden wohl auch nur wenige an solchen Kursen teilnehmen...wenn sind das Leute, die sich wirklich dafür interessieren....und was ist mit den anderen, die man dann auf die Gewässer loslassen will? Der 20 jährige Suffkopf, der mit seinen Freunden von der Party kommt...kurz in MC Drive fährt, auf der Fahrt seinen Müll aus dem Fenster wirft und sich nichts dabei denkt.....der spontan den Vorschlag macht : heyhey lasst mal angeln!..sich die Ruten vom Papi schnappt ohne jegliches Wissen und Bewusstsein und ab gehts...

Ich finds gut das nicht jeder (in der Regel) einfach mal so angeln kann. Bin sogar dafür das die Prüfung verschärft wird...vielleicht sogar mit einem psychologischen Eignungstest


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Nochmal:
Angeln ist ohne Prüfung und ohne nachweisbare negative Folgen schon lange legal in der Praxis möglich in vielen Ländern Deutschlands.

Und damit sind alle Bedenken bezüglich der Horden ungeprüfter Angler, die plündernd und mordend die Gewässer zuschanden machen, schlicht in der Praxis schon lange widerlegt..


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Habe nochmal einige Beiträge überflogen. Zunächst wollte ich einfach mal schildern wie bei mir der Lehrgang ablief.
> 
> Unser "Lehrer", selbst seit sicher 50 Jahren Angler war sehr kompetent. Er brachte uns schon einige nützliche und wichtige Dinge bei. Dinge, die man als Angler ohne Kurs / Schein nicht unbedingt gleich wissen kann oder will! Es gab auch später einen kleinen praktischen Teil....Werfen und einen ganzen Tag Gruppenangeln, natürlich unter Aufsicht. Natürlich war es überwiegend Theorie, aber ohne Theorie keine Praxis...meine Meinung. Auch wenn für viele der theoretische Teil nicht sonderlich lehrreich erscheinen mag, so lernt man dort immer noch mehr als wenn man dem Kurs fernbleiben würde....das gilt besonders für Personen, die vorher noch nichts mit Angeln am Hut hatten. Schaden kann sowas also nicht.
> 
> ...




Habe gerade einen Würgereiz.
Angler... Gesindel... schwarze Schaafe
Macht eine prüfung aus einem Menschen einen besseren Menschen?

Ganz klares  NEIN von mir.

Schon allein andere ungeprüfte Angler als Gesindel und schwarze Schaafe zu titulieren...i könnte kotzen.

Der überwiegende Müll am Gewässer wird von geprüften Anglern hinterlassen.


Kollege ich verstehe nicht, wie man so argumentieren kann wie Du es gerade tust.

Was machst Du als geprüfter Angler besser, als ein ungeprüfter Friedfischangler in ....Brandenburg(?).

Dein Suffkopf fährt ja sogar mit Prüfung Auto. Mit ner prüfung im Angeln wird das besser?


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Habe nochmal einige Beiträge überflogen. Zunächst wollte ich einfach mal schildern wie bei mir der Lehrgang ablief.
> 
> Unser "Lehrer", selbst seit sicher 50 Jahren Angler war sehr kompetent. Er brachte uns schon einige nützliche und wichtige Dinge bei. Dinge, die man als Angler ohne Kurs / Schein nicht unbedingt gleich wissen kann oder will! Es gab auch später einen kleinen praktischen Teil....Werfen und einen ganzen Tag Gruppenangeln, natürlich unter Aufsicht. Natürlich war es überwiegend Theorie, aber ohne Theorie keine Praxis...meine Meinung. Auch wenn für viele der theoretische Teil nicht sonderlich lehrreich erscheinen mag, so lernt man dort immer noch mehr als wenn man dem Kurs fernbleiben würde....das gilt besonders für Personen, die vorher noch nichts mit Angeln am Hut hatten. Schaden kann sowas also nicht.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Purist (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Jäger und Autofahrer können relativ leicht bei Unachtsamkeit oder Fehlern Menschen töten oder verletzen.
> Die Vergleichbarkeit zu Anglern ist daher einfach nicht gegeben, im Gegensatz z.B. zu Kaninchenzüchtern, Kleinviehhaltern oder auch Besitzern von Fischzuchtteichen etc.



Hast du schon einmal ein 100gr Blei gegen den Kopf geworfen bekommen? |rolleyes
Jäger und Autofahrer töten durch fahrlässigkeit jährlich tausende Menschen, da hilft die Prüfung in Deutschland auch nicht weiter, das war immer so und das bleibt so, das Risiko gehört quasi dazu. Wirklich irre Personen, solche die gezielt morden, ziehst du zudem weder beim Führer- noch beim Jagdschein sicher aus dem Verkehr. Wenn man es sicherer für die Allgemeingheit wollte, müsste jeder teure psychologische Tests machen, der so einen Wisch haben will.

In Niedersachsen wird jetzt der Hundeführerschein für Neubesitzer eingeführt, mal sehen was daraus wird, vielleicht auch so ein "Vorreiterbundesland".


----------



## Balam0r (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Hier im Saarland ist ein Praxisangeln unter Anleitung Bestandteil der Prüfung. Dieses Element in Verbindung mit einem Grundkurs zum Verhalten am Gewässer (Thema Umweltschutz) und ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu Rechten und Pflichten sollte genügen. 
Alles andere macht die Erfahrung. 

.... Würde bei der Vielzahl der Einträge bestimmt schonmal angemerkt... Alle gelesen habe ich nicht


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Führerscheinprüfung:
Um Sach und Personenschäden zu verringen bzw. zu vermeiden unerlässlich.
Das extreme Verkehrsaufkommen  auf unseren Strassen benötigt Kentnisse in der Strassenverkehrsordnung damit hier auf den Strassen nicht Anarchie herrscht.
Dies war übrigens der Grund für dessen Einführung.

Wo aber besteht die Gefahr beim Angeln von Sach u. Personenschäden? Sie sind möglich ja, aber das Gefahrpotenzial ist extrem niedrig.

Jägerprüfung:
Wenn beim Jäger nur um das Abknallen der Tiere geht..kann man darüber diskutieren.
Der Jäger ist aber nicht nur Jäger. Für den Jäger mit eigenem Revier besteht auch eine hohe Hegepflicht, Wildschadenverhütung etc..
Diese hegepflicht läuft auch in kooperation mit den Bauern etc..


----------



## Knispel (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Meine Meinung an alle die hier nach veschärfter Prüfung schreien. Alle Prüfungen werden ungültig und müssen nach extrem verschärften Bedingungen innerhalb von 10 Jahren neu abgelegt werden - sonst ist "nada" mit Angeln. Den LFV´s wird es freuen. Mein alten LFV musste schon vor 10 Jahren die Beiträge für die Vereine erhöhen, weil nicht mwehr so viele Lehrgänge liefen ....


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Meine Meinung an alle die hier nach veschärfter Prüfung schreien. Alle Prüfungen werden ungültig und müssen nach extrem verschärften Bedingungen innerhalb von 10 Jahren neu abgelegt werden - sonst ist "nada" mit Angeln. Den LFV´s wird es freuen. Mein alten LFV musste schon vor 10 Jahren die Beiträge für die Vereine erhöhen, weil nicht mwehr so viele Lehrgänge liefen ....




Aber mit Kurs- und Prüfungsgebühren die um 100% erhöht wurden.



Dann Verkauf ich mein Tackle.


----------



## Dok (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Irgendwie kann man sich des Eindrucks nicht ganz erwehren das die Triebfeder einiger Prüfungsgegner vor allem die Angst ist, diese irgendwann einmal ablegen und bestehen zu müssen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Lazarus (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen "*verbindlichen* Fragenkatalog" - da stehen also alle Fragen drin, die drankommen können. Dieser Fragenkatalog wird vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern in Abstimmung mit der Bayerischen Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft, Institut für Fischerei herausgegeben.
> 
> D.H. wer den verbindlichen Fragenkatalog haben will, der muss erstmal ca. 17€ an den Verband abdrücken. Die Rechte an den "Fragen" liegen beim Verband.


So teuer ist der Fragenkatalog gar nicht, es sind seit diesem Jahr 14€, bisher immer 13€. Sind wohl die farbigen Bilder, derentwegen er teurer geworden ist.

Du hast was interessantes Geschrieben, nähmlich dass die Rechte an den Fragen beim Verband liegen.
Bist du dir da sicher? Dass der Katalog als solches geschützt ist, ist klar. Schließlich ist das eine Datenbank und diese genießt den Schutz nach dem Urheberrecht.
Aber die Fragen? Ich glaube eher nicht, dass die geschützt sind.

Wenn man sich anschaut, dass überall im Netz die offiziellen Fragen zu finden sind, dann könnte man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass diese sehr wohl frei benutzt werden dürfen.
Beispielsweise indem man die Nummerierung weglässt oder die Reihenfolge ändert...

Es wäre doch ein nettes Zubrot für den Verband, die entsprechenden Webmaster abzumahnen. Bekanntlich sind unsere Verbände ja *böse*, wieso  sollten die solche Verletzungen ihres Urheberrechtes durchgehen lassen?




Franz_16 schrieb:


> Jeder Bürger sollte die Möglichkeit erhalten sich einmal legal und praktisch in Deutschland mit dem Thema Angeln auseinandersetzen zu können.


Sehe ich auch so, das sollte analog dem Jugendfischereischein gehandhabt werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Ich höre immer das es in der Praxis widerlegt wurde. Da kommen mir einige Fragen auf.

Gibts das irgendwo zu lesen? (falls ich nen Link übersehen hab sorry)

Wie wurde es kontrolliert? Wurden überhaupt ausreichend Kontrollen am Gewässer durchgeführt? Ist ja sonst auch nicht so...

Darf das Ergebnis vielleicht auch nur nicht negativ ausfallen (Wegfall von Einnahmen etc) ?


Ist schwer für mich das zu glauben. Wie gesagt, ich kenne auch das ein oder andere negative Beispiel....lasse mich aber gern belehren


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Dok schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann man sich des Eindrucks nicht ganz erwehren das die Triebfeder einiger Prüfungsgegner vor allem die Angst ist, diese irgendwann einmal ablegen und bestehen zu müssen... |kopfkrat




Die meisten Prüfungsgegner haben die Prüfung gemacht und können daher mit Recht sagen, dass diese einfach Blödsinn ist.

Eine meinung von mündigen, selbständig denkenden Anglern halt.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich höre immer das es in der Praxis widerlegt wurde. Da kommen mir einige Fragen auf.
> 
> Gibts das irgendwo zu lesen? (falls ich nen Link übersehen hab sorry)
> 
> ...




Dänemark, Frankreich, Polen, Belgien etc. ohne Prüfung.

Dann diverse Touristenscheine in Deutschland, Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg(?)

Welchen Beweis benötigst Du noch?

Benötigst Du nun Statistiken für etwas was nicht sein kann?


----------



## Dok (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die meisten Prüfungsgegner haben die Prüfung gemacht und können daher mit Recht sagen, dass diese einfach Blödsinn ist.
> 
> Eine meinung von mündigen, selbständig denkenden Anglern halt.




Damit solltest Du Dir nicht zu sichern sein!


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Dok schrieb:


> Damit solltest Du Dir nicht zu sichern sein!



Damit bin ich mir ganz sicher.


----------



## Dok (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Träume weiter....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Dok schrieb:


> Damit solltest Du Dir nicht zu sichern sein!


 

Das sehe ich genau so...

Ich würde dafür nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen, dass die meisten Prüfungsgegner die Prüfung gemacht haben und  daher mit Recht sagen können, dass diese einfach Blödsinn ist.....

Ich glaube, da gibt es mindestens genau so viel Andersdenkende....|kopfkrat


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Sorry- aber :
> 
> dass Du, der Du vor Kurzem noch ohne Fischereierlaubnis sowie sogar ohne Fischereischein angetroffen wurdest , solch eine "laxe" Meinung vertrittst ... das finde ich schon sehr bezeichnend.


Das ist keine wie du sie nennst laxe Meinung sondern einfach Tatsache und wie du sie findest ist mir nicht sehr wichtig. Das wirst du sicherlich verstehen oder? ;-)



> Wenn Du richtig Pech hast, wirst Du bis auf Weiteres keinen Fischereischein erhalten.


Das glaube ich zwar nicht aber sollte es so sein dann mach dir um mich mal keine Sorgen.



> Klar dass Du forderst, Alles frei zu geben - oder sehe ich das zu eng? |krach:


Diese Meinung vertrete ich schon sehr lange wie man an meinen Beiträgen zu diversen Threads zu diesen Thema auch nachlesen kann. Und dort hatte ich immer gültige Papiere dabei also haut das irgendwie nicht ganz hin mit deiner Unterstellung!



> Dein Post hier hat mir jedenfalls gezeigt, dass die Scheine absichtlich  und nicht nur zufällig nicht dabei waren; habe da wenig Verständnis für  die "Reue".


Zufällig? Das habe ich nicht mal Ansatzweise behauptet das es rein zufällig war. Zu diesen Tag hatte ich sie natürlich absichtlich nicht dabei. Aber das ist hier überhaupt nicht das Thema falls es dir aufgefallen ist. Wenn du dazu was schreiben willst dann benutze den vorhanden Thread von mir dafür. ;-)



> Davon ab scheinen Einige Nichts gegen sinnvolle Kurse zu haben


Genauso wie ich auch und hättest du meinen Beitrag richtig gelesen wäre dir das auch aufgefallen, überfliegt man aber die Hälfte dann eben nicht.



> Die werden aber ohne Prüfungspflicht - ohne "Druck" von den meisten doch "abgesessen".


So sollte es auch sein, nämlich ohne Prüfungszwang. Automatisch ist das interesse wirklich was zu lernen auch gleich viel größer weil man nämlich freiwillig dort sitzt und nicht weil man es unbedingt muss.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau so...
> 
> Ich würde dafür nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen, dass die meisten Prüfungsgegner die Prüfung gemacht haben und  daher mit Recht sagen können, dass diese einfach Blödsinn ist.....
> 
> Ich glaube, da gibt es mindestens genau so viel Andersdenkende....|kopfkrat




Sind ja nicht Deine Hände.  

Aber ein Grundproblem der Deutschen ist ja eh die Obrigkeitshörigkeit.
Die meisten Deutschen können halt nicht ohne geschriebene Regeln, Vorschriften und Prüfungen leben.
Das ist so eine Grundkrankheit hier.

Da wird ja sogar C&R als Verboten gebetet obwohl dies nirgends im Gesetz (Ausnahme SH) steht. Anschliessend wird gefragt wo es steht, dass es erlaubt ist.  #q

Angeln und Respekt vor anderen Lebewesen wird nicht den zukünftigen Anglern in einer Prüfung oder Vorbereitungslehrgang anerzogen.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Und wie immer, wenn die Gegenargumente fehlen, zweifelt man erstmal die Lauterheit der Argumentierenden an. |rolleyes

Ist doch immer wieder das Gleiche: Sobald einer recht haben könnte, der die gegenteilige Meinung vertritt, wird versucht, ihm irgendwie an den Karren zu pinkeln. 

Von den Prüfungsbefürwortern kommen unbewiesene Behauptungen über angebliches zu erwartendes Fehlverhalten ungeprüfter Zeitgenossen und dann werden alle Prüfungsgegner noch als inkompetent dargestellt, weil sie ohne die Prüfung angeblich nicht wissen können, wogegen sie eigentlich sind. 

Und schon wittert einer, der ohnehin nur gegen Andersdenkende hatzen kann, seine Chance und steigt aus der tiefsten schleswig-holsteinischen Versenkung hervor, um spontan in die selbe Kerbe zu hauen. :m 

Es ist doch immer wieder herrlich mit solchen Zeitgenossen!

Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne:

Gebt mir ein Beispielland ohne Prüfungspflicht, wo es chaotische Verhältnisse am Wasser und im Umgang mit den Fischen hat, bevor hier immer wieder diese fadenscheinigen "Tierschutz-" und "waidgerecht"-Argumente bemüht werden!

Schaut euch die weggeworfenen Madendosen, Hakenpackungen und den sonstigen Restmüll, der an unseren deutschen Gewässern von *geprüften* Anglern hinterlassen wurde und wird!

Lest im Anglerboard und sonstigen Foren die unzähligen Threads, die von geprüften Anglern erstellt wurden, die wissen wollten, ob der gefangene Fisch Lachs oder vielleicht doch Mefo, Rapfen oder eher Döbel, Aland oder etwa Rotauge, Güster oder Brasse, usw., usw. ist!

Fragt mal eure Vereinskollegen und Angelfreunde, ob das mitführen einer fangbereiten Spinnrute in der Rutentasche während der Raubfischschonzeit erlaubt oder verboten ist!

Und dann, wenn ihr das alles mal ausprobiert habt, hinterfragt euch selbst auch nochmal, eine wie große Rolle der eigene Neid darüber spielt, dass plötzlich andere ohne Prüfung angeln dürfen könnten, obwohl ihr doch damals noch oder von mir aus auch erst vor kurzem unbedingt diese Prüfung ablegen musstet!

Und wenn ihr dann immer noch davon überzeugt seid, dass diese Prüfung (Achtung: Ich sagte "Prüfung" und nicht "Lehrgang zur Prüfung") euch in irgendeiner Form anglerisch weiter gebracht hat, dann bin ich nicht nur aufgeschlossen sondern auch sehr gespannt auf die meiner Meinung nach verschwindend geringen Pro-Argumente zur Beibehaltung dieses typisch deutschen Bürokratenschwachsinns!


Und vor allem würde mich mal interessieren, mit welchem Recht denen, die keine Prüfung abgelegt haben, hier der Mund verboten werden soll, ihre Meinung darüber zu äußern?????


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Hmmmm - alles schon mehrfach reichlich durchgekaut & durchdiskutiert 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335&highlight=sinn%20unsinn%20pr%FCfung

Aber - ich bin in Kurzform nach wie vor *für* die Prüfungspflicht, *gerne* auch mit verbesserten Inhalten - gerade im Praktischen Teil - oder bin auch offen für Alternativen zur Prüfungspflicht, wie z.B. "Angeln auf Probe im ersten Jahr unter Aufsicht" !!!


Das alles Kostet nicht die Welt - sichert zumindest ein gewisses anglerisches Grund- und Startwissen (das niemand schadet!) & stellt in meinen Augen auch eine gewisse "Ernsthaftigkeitshürde" für Angelinteressierte dar!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



> Hmmmm - alles schon mehrfach reichlich durchgekaut & durchdiskutiert
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335&highlight=sinn%20unsinn%20pr%FCfung


Stimmt - ich führ die Themen mal zusammen.
Danke ernie..


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*

Ich bin sogar der Meinung Honeyball...das diese Prüfungspflicht in einigen Bundesländern ein Hemmschuh ist.
Viele befassen sich mit dem Thema auf Grund dieser Prüfungspflicht nicht.
Ich habe einige Kollegen die ein Grundinteresse am Angeln haben, dies aber nicht ausführen auf Grund dieser Prüfungspflicht.
Zuviele Vorschriften, Ausnahmen etc. hindern die Menschen daran zu angeln.
Mich haben Jugendliche angesprochen ob se mal mitkommen dürfen. Ich muss denen dann immer sagen...Jugenfischereischein xy Euro. Ok, danke hat sich erledigt. Für 1x angeln..zu testen ob man spass daran hat...soviel Geld? Nö.

Usw.

Anschliessend hängen se am Wasser und angeln schwarz.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Tja, oder an der Playstation #c


Ich denke mal, wir können uns zwar hier fetzen oder die Finger wund tippen, ohne was zu ändern.
Den deutschen Bürokratismus werden wir auch in den nächsten drei Generationen nicht kaputt kriegen. Bis dahin müssen wir damit leben, im Ausland belächelt und wegen unserer anmaßenden Regulierungswut verachtet zu werden.

Guck mal, ach nee, sie mal da: Mann aus Alemania :m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die meisten Deutschen können halt nicht ohne geschriebene Regeln, Vorschriften und Prüfungen leben.
> Das ist so eine Grundkrankheit hier.


 
Das stimmt, würde ich aber nicht als Krankheit sehen, sondern eher als Problem, was hier aber niemand lösen wird.

Und zumindest gibt es ja so eine Bordumfrage, die etwas anderes zeigt, auch wenn man selbst die nicht als Representativ ansehen kann:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3758982&highlight=Umfrage#post3758982




> Und schon wittert einer, der ohnehin nur gegen Andersdenkende hatzen kann, seine Chance und steigt aus der tiefsten schleswig-holsteinischen Versenkung hervor, um spontan in die selbe Kerbe zu hauen. :m


 
Ach Honneyball, so tief bin ich gar nicht versunken, war und bin immer da. Und wer ein "Andersdenkender" ist, das ist immer eine Frage der Betrachtungsseite, für mich bist Du genau so einer.:m|supergri|supergri|supergri

Und zu den Gründen dafür oder dagegen habe ich hier zumindest nichts geschrieben, viele davon finde ich auch nicht richtig, so wie die Geschichte mit dem Müll, das hat nicht das Geringste mit einer Prüfung zu tun, das steht und fällt mit der sozialen Einstellung eines jeden Einzelnen. 

Ich bin zwar Befürworter, aber lediglich für die Erlangung eines Grundwissens, dass viele davon später wieder alles vergessen haben, das ist ein Problem jeder Prüfung und sieht man wie Du schon schreibst bei den Fragen zur Fischerkennung, das liegt aber auch an jedem selbst. Auch Inhalte der Führerscheinprüfung gehen dem ein oder anderen wieder verloren...


----------



## daci7 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber - ich bin in Kurzform nach wie vor *für* die Prüfungspflicht, *gerne* auch mit verbesserten Inhalten - gerade im Praktischen Teil - oder bin auch offen für Alternativen zur Prüfungspflicht, wie z.B. "Angeln auf Probe im ersten Jahr unter Aufsicht" !!!
> 
> 
> ...



1. "Angeln auf Probe" - wie stellst du dir das genau vor?
2. Grund- und Startwissen schadet niemandem - ist aber eben auch kein Muss, solang man sich an Regeln hält.
3. Eine "Ernsthaftigkeitshürde" - Ist das ein Scherz? Es geht hier um ein Hobby und nicht um eine Bruderschaft ...
#h


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



daci7 schrieb:


> 1. "Angeln auf Probe" - wie stellst du dir das genau vor?
> 2. Grund- und Startwissen schadet niemandem - ist aber eben auch kein Muss, solang man sich an Regeln hält.
> 3. Eine "Ernsthaftigkeitshürde" - Ist das ein Scherz? Es geht hier um ein Hobby und nicht um eine Bruderschaft ...
> #h



1. Das jeder Angelanfänger beispielsweise eine Liste mit Anglern erhält, die in seinem Bereich bzw. an den Gewässern, an denen er loslegen will bereits seit mind. 5 Jahren Inhaber eines dann irgendwann einfach an der Behörde zu erwebenden Angelscheins sind (welche registriert sind & dazu ihre einwilligung gegeben haben, um z.B. ihre Lizenz etwas günstiger zu bekommen, als diejenigen, die keinen Anfänger mitnehmen wollen!) und quasi automatisch dazu "verpflichtet" werden, Angelinteressierte "Beginner" auch mal mitzunehmen.

2. Um sich an die Regeln zu halten, muss man die Regeln erstmal kennen, verstehen & BEIM Angeln parat haben - sowie Fischarten bestimmen können, was leider auch vielen geprüften Kollegen schwerfällt, wenn man sich die "welcher Fisch ist das Threads" auch von geprüften mal ansieht hier drin!

Klar - *kann* das berühmte Faltblatt da helfen - aber - Grund- und Startwissen diesbezüglich erachte ich als sinnvoll & notwendig!
...der gefangenene Fisch wird´s jedem Angler danken, der ihn zurücksetzt, ohne vorher in einem Faltblatt suchen zu müssen, um festzustellen, dass er u.U. eine ganzjährig geschonte Art oder einen untermassigen Fisch etc. gefangen hat!

3. Die Ernsthaftigkeitshürde meine ich eher dahingehend, dass nicht besoffene Chaoten im Suff "mal eben" auf die Idee kommen, mit Papa s Angeln draufloszuangeln, weil sie spontan gerade mal Bock dazu haben.
Mir ist es wohler bei dem Gedanken, dass Leute sich vorab mal mit dem Hobby und einigen theoretischen Grundlagen diesbezüglich (zur Not halt auch mit Zwang -->PrüfungsPFLICHT) eine gewisse Zeit und in gewissem Umfang auseinandergesetzt haben, BEVOR sie ans Wasser dürfen!

Das hat wohl nichts mit einer Bruderschaft gemein...sondern soll ebenfalls sicherstellen, dass wenigstens etwas Vorbildung da ist, BEVOR´S an die Fische geht!

DAS ist natürlich alles nur meine eigene Meinung - die keiner gut finden muss & von der jeder mit seiner Meinung gerne abweichen darf, sofern er seine eigene Meinung zumindest halbwegs nachvollziehbar begründen kann und nicht nur etwas nachplappert - oder Totschlagargumente wie "Geldschneiderei" etc. einzig und alleine bemüht, die sicherlich teilweise AUCH nicht ganz unwahr sind!

Aber - nur weil´s *AUCH* miese Gründe für die Prüfungspflicht gibt, sind *nicht gleich ALLE* Gründe/Argumente für die Prüfungspflicht ebenfalls mies - oder gar die Prüfungspflicht an sich - obwohl die Prüfung selbst es zweifelsohne z.Zt. leider meistenorts ist!

...ein schöner Satz....

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Befürworter, aber lediglich für die Erlangung eines Grundwissens, dass viele davon später wieder alles vergessen haben, das ist ein Problem jeder Prüfung und sieht man wie Du schon schreibst bei den Fragen zur Fischerkennung, das liegt aber auch an jedem selbst. Auch Inhalte der Führerscheinprüfung gehen dem ein oder anderen wieder verloren...



Richtig!
Gegen die Erlangung eines Grundwissens hat ja auch niemand was gesagt. Nur sollte es jedem selbst überlassen sein, ob er dies am Gewässer oder auf der Schulbank erwirbt. Der 13-Jährige, der seit seinem 4. Lebensjahr mit seinem Vater angeln geht, hat garantiert mehr drauf als der 39-Jährige, der nach erfolgreichem Lehrgang und irgendeiner bestandenen Prüfung das erste Mal ans Wasser geht.

Es geht nicht ums Lernen es geht ums Geprüftwerden. Aber dieser Unterschied scheint einfach nicht allen klar werden zu wollen.
Wenn ich im Spanienurlaub alleine einkaufen gehen will, kauf ich mir ein Wörterbuch, wenn ich mich mit Einheimischen verständigen will, besuche ich die VHS, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> 1. Das jeder Angelanfänger eine Liste mit Anglern erhält, die in seinem Bereich bzw. an den Gewässern, an denen er loslegen will bereits seit mind. 5 Jahren Inhaber eines dann irgendwann einfach an der Behörde zu erwebenden Angelscheins sind (welche registriert sind!) und quasi automatisch dazu verpflichtet werden, Angelinteressierte "Beginner" auch mal mitzunehmen.
> 
> 2. Um sich an die Regeln zu halten, muss man die Regeln erstmal kennen, verstehen & BEIM Angeln parat haben - sowie Fischarten bestimmen können, was leider auch vielen geprüften Kollegen schwerfällt, wenn man sich die "welcher Fisch ist das Threads" auch von geprüften mal ansieht hier drin!
> 
> ...




Ohne Vorwissen wird keiner Angeln wollen.
Jeder der sich für etwas interessiert macht sich oftmals im Vorfeld schlau.
Ohne Vorwissen kann die Funktion von Angel und Rolle schon ein Problem darstellen.
Zur Fischbestimmung kann ich sagen...es gibt eine Menge geprüfter Angler die Grundeln, Maifische, Quappen, Rotaugen vs Rotfedern etc. nicht kennen/ unterscheiden können.
Desweiteren sind Schautafeln aus den 70iger nicht gerade Naturgetreu.

Und als Nicht- Küstenangler werde ich bei vielen anderen Fischarten als geprüfter Angler auch meine ganz erheblichen Probleme haben.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> 2. Um sich an die Regeln zu halten, muss man die Regeln erstmal kennen, verstehen & BEIM Angeln parat haben



Ja, und beim Wandern, Fahrradfahren, Kanufahren, Schwimmen, Kaninchenzüchten, etc. etc. etc. natürlich auch, und deshalb muss es auch für das alles unbedingt eine Prüfung geben.
Wir sollten auch dringend Kindern verbieten, öffentliche Spielplätze ohne Kletter- und Schaukelprüfung zu besuchen.
Für den Erwerb von Eintrittskarten zu Sportveranstaltungen ist zukünftig der Nachweis ausreichender Fach- und Regelkenntnisse zu erbringen, damit dieses unflätige Pfeifen bei Schiedsrichterentscheidungen vermieden wird.

Hab ich noch was vergessen?

Ach ja: Bevor ihr weiter hier oder in anderen Foren postet, reicht doch mal eben euren Internetbenutzungsbefähigungsnachweis rein. Die Lehrgänge werden bestimmt von irgendeinem Verband oder Verein angeboten und die Ämter freuen sich über alle Prüfungshungrigen. #d#d#d


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Was ich damit sagen will:

Solange soviele davon überzeugt sind, das Angeln eine Wissenschaft ist, werden wir wohl damit leben müssen, dass es zwei oder drei (ich hatte Liechtenstein fast vergessen) Länder in Europa geben muss, wo man sich für was Besseres halten kann, wenn man irgendeinen unnützen Papierfetzen zum Nachweis einer Prüfung vorlegen kann.
Dieses hausgemacht deutsche Problem haben wir aber auch nur, weil eben durch diese Prüfung bei uns keine Kinder alleine am Wasser sitzen und zeigen, dass man zum Fische fangen nichts anderes braucht als Angelzeug, Köder und Geduld:m

Dafür sind wir natürlich auch die weltweit leuchtenden Vorbilder in Sachen Tier- und Umweltschutz, nicht wahr?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums Lernen es geht ums Geprüftwerden. Aber dieser Unterschied scheint einfach nicht allen klar werden zu wollen.
> Wenn ich im Spanienurlaub alleine einkaufen gehen will, kauf ich mir ein Wörterbuch, wenn ich mich mit Einheimischen verständigen will, besuche ich die VHS, so einfach ist das.


 
Wenn das mit den "Freiwillig" doch jeder so sehen würde...., dann wäre einiges viel einfacher im Leben. Wenn ich wüsste, das sich jeder ein gewisses Grundwissen selbst aneignen würde, dann wäre ich sofort bei Dir.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ja, und beim Wandern, Fahrradfahren, Kanufahren, Schwimmen, Kaninchenzüchten, etc. etc. etc. natürlich auch, und deshalb muss es auch für das alles unbedingt eine Prüfung geben.
> Wir sollten auch dringend Kindern verbieten, öffentliche Spielplätze ohne Kletter- und Schaukelprüfung zu besuchen.
> Für den Erwerb von Eintrittskarten zu Sportveranstaltungen ist zukünftig der Nachweis ausreichender Fach- und Regelkenntnisse zu erbringen, damit dieses unflätige Pfeifen bei Schiedsrichterentscheidungen vermieden wird.
> 
> ...




Warum nicht gleich eine Lebensberechtigungsprüfung?


Ich hab in Dänemark an der Seeküste mal geangelt.

Ohne Fachwissen. Ging eigentlich ganz gut.
Im Internet nach den Bestimmungen gegoogelt. Mir den Zielfisch angeschaut welchen ich in der Zeit beangeln will und kann. Die Merkmale gemerkt.
Montagen fürs Brandungsangeln angeschaut.

Eigentlich die normalsten Dinge im Leben eines Menschen wenn er sich mit "Materie" beschäftigen möchte die er nicht vorher gelernt hat.

Man stelle sich vor ich hätte noch eine Küstenfischereiprüfung ablegen müssen...auf Dänisch.  |supergri

Für 3x Wattwürmer baden.

Es soll aber auch Leute geben die hängen Küchenschränke ohne Prüfung auf oder Wechseln beim PkW den Reifen ohne Prüfung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Leute die Regelungen fordern, sind immer irgendwie Leute, die sich selbst zu wichtig nehmen und denken, könnten entscheiden was für andere am besten ist.


Eine Art von Arroganz, anderen nicht ausreichende Fähigkeiten zu unterstellen......|rolleyes


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich höre immer das es in der Praxis widerlegt wurde. Da kommen mir einige Fragen auf.
> 
> Gibts das irgendwo zu lesen? (falls ich nen Link übersehen hab sorry)
> 
> ...



ja dazu gibt es offizielle sachen zum beispiel von der fischereiaufsicht in thüringen.
hier war sogar zu lesen, daß sich die tourischeinangler besser verhalten haben als die geprüften.
ich haben damals thomas den link geschickt, frag ihn mal, er dürfte ihn noch haben.

antonio


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin,

es wird immer wieder behauptet, die Deutschen wären so Obrigkeitshörig.

Stimmt denn das überhaupt noch?

Ich sehe das Gegenteil - viele Demonstrationen gegen den Staat ( gewerkschaftlich angelegt für mehr Lohn ) oder gegen das böse Bankensystem , Bauvorhaben etc...

Erst gestern habe ich noch eine Reportage gesehen, in der Polizisten interwiewt wurden.

Tenor :

die Menschen werden immer aggressiver, beschimpfen uns obwohl wir sie schützen wollen.

Ein Knöllchen wegen zu schneller Fahr wird als Abkassieren bezeichnet, der Bürger würde vom Staat ausgebeutet.

Unabhängig von solchen Unterstellungen hat sich der Satz "Der Deutsche ist Obrigkeitshörig" längst überholt.

An Stelle von Diktatur sind demokratischje Strukturen getreten.

Jedem steht der Klageweg auch gegen den Staat offen; staatliche Eingriffe und Bauvorhaben werden heftig kritisiert.

Ich kenne keinen "hörigen" Deutschen - Ihr etwa?

Nochmal : mein Kurs war nicht schlecht und ich habe viel gelernt - meine Prüfung habe ich ohne Fehler bestanden und hätte mir noch mehr Kursinhalte gewünscht .
Sark. an :
Böse, böse Prüfer haben Alle unlautere Absichten ; und (wenig) Geld kostet das auch noch (vgl. Jagdschein)...

Aber ich gebe mich geschlagen : ab morgen alles für Jeden frei und die Kontrolleure haben noch mehr zu lachen .

Ab Morgen ist der Angel-Liberalismus endlich da: Alle dürfen Alles ohne ahnung und - natürlich - umsonst ! Sark. aus.

R.S.


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> 1. Das jeder Angelanfänger beispielsweise eine Liste mit Anglern erhält, die in seinem Bereich bzw. an den Gewässern, an denen er loslegen will bereits seit mind. 5 Jahren Inhaber eines dann irgendwann einfach an der Behörde zu erwebenden Angelscheins sind (welche registriert sind & dazu ihre einwilligung gegeben haben, um z.B. ihre Lizenz etwas günstiger zu bekommen, als diejenigen, die keinen Anfänger mitnehmen wollen!) und quasi automatisch dazu "verpflichtet" werden, Angelinteressierte "Beginner" auch mal mitzunehmen.
> 
> 2. Um sich an die Regeln zu halten, muss man die Regeln erstmal kennen, verstehen & BEIM Angeln parat haben - sowie Fischarten bestimmen können, was leider auch vielen geprüften Kollegen schwerfällt, wenn man sich die "welcher Fisch ist das Threads" auch von geprüften mal ansieht hier drin!
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> An Stelle von Diktatur sind demokratischje Strukturen getreten.



|muahah:

Ach daher die unzähligen Volksabstimmungen im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern in der EU?

Jetzt wirds albern und hat mit der Prüfung und Lehrgängen auch nix zu tun.


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Leute die Regelungen fordern, sind immer irgendwie Leute, die sich selbst zu wichtig nehmen und denken, könnten entscheiden was für andere am besten ist.
> 
> 
> Eine Art von Arroganz, anderen nicht ausreichende Fähigkeiten zu unterstellen......|rolleyes



...und deswegen bist auch gegen Verbraucherschutzgesetze, wie das ehemalige Haustürwiderrufsgesetz, das AGB Gesetz und das Verbraucherkreditgesetz?...die mittlerweile alle Bestandteil unseres BGB geworden sind und die allesamt im Grunde nur den Zweck verfolgen, "mündige Bürger" vor sich selbst und übereilten und undurchdachten Vertragsabschlüssen zu schützen....

Manche Materien müssen zwingend geregelt werden - ob die Fischerprüfung inhaltlich tauglich ist, dass scheint mir durchaus diskussionswürdig zu sein - aber - das ohne gewissen Zwang kein "Grundlevel" flächendeckend erreicht werden kann, der für ein vernünftiges "Miteinander" NÖTIG ist, dass ist meiner ansicht nach relativ klar!

So stellt auch die allgemeine SchulPFLICHT sicher, dass alle Bürger *mit Zwang* auf einen Mindestlevel gelangen, von dem aus dann jeder ab einer gewissen Anzahl an absolvierten Schuljahren selbst und mündig entscheiden kann, ob er weiterlernen möchte, oder beim erreichten (Mindest-) Level bleibt!

Die Erwartungen, wie z.B. Einhaltung von Gesetzen (StVO & Strafgesetzbuch etc.), die der Staat an seine Bürger richtet, können von einem SO "mindestgebildeten" Menschen dann auch verlangt werden - wie z.B. die Einhaltung der Verkehrsregeln von Fahrradfahrern, die zum Fahrradfahren deswegen KEINE weitere Prüfung brauchen!



Bei Spezialmaterien, wie zum Beispiel der Fischerei, finde ich den "Zwang zur Mindestbildung" einfach gut, weil das in den vorgeschriebenen Mindestschuljahren eben nicht zwangsweise mitvermittelt wird!

Man kann da sicher geteilter Meinung sein - meine Meinung kennst Du ja - und Gott sei Dank ist sie meistenorts zumindest NOCH (Fischerei-) Gesetz!

Teilen musst Du sie ja auch nicht!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und deswegen bist auch gegen Verbraucherschutzgesetze, wie das ehemalige Haustürwiderrufsgesetz, das AGB Gesetz und das Verbraucherkreditgesetz?



Keineswegs.

Es geht aber immer noch nur ums angeln!:m

Und selbstverständlich ist es arrogant davon auszugehen, man wüsste was für andere besser ist.
Man nennt sowas entmündigen glaube ich.


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio



Aber nur, weil nach dem "Sieben" noch welche übrig sind, soll man nun garnicht mehr sieben?

Ein Trugschluss - und - es ist schlimm genug, dass es sie trotzdem noch gibt!

Aber - die haben dann zumindest mal bewiesen, dass sie den Mindestwissenslevel in Sachen Angeln mal HATTEN - ob sie ihn auch nutzen, dass ist wohl IMMER eine Charakterfrage....!

E.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber - die haben dann zumindest mal bewiesen, dass sie den Mindestwissenslevel in Sachen Angeln mal HATTEN



Warum und wem müssen sie so etwas beweisen?


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keineswegs.
> 
> Es geht aber immer noch nur ums angeln!:m
> 
> ...



...werden die Vergleiche unbequem scheint das wohl so.....

--> s. allg. Schulpflicht....!

Mit Zwang & ein echter Erfolg!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...werden die Vergleiche unbequem scheint das wohl so.....




Ist umbequem?
Darum weichst du meiner Frage aus?


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Manche Materien müssen zwingend geregelt werden -



Genau, ernie!!!!
Und zwar erst in Deutschland und danach auf der ganzen Welt!!!!


Komisch, sowas hatten wir doch schonmal irgendwann...|kopfkrat


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum und wem müssen sie so etwas beweisen?



...einem Gesetz folgend, dass demokratisch - somit mehrheitlich legal zustande kam - meistenorts zumindest noch!


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Genau, ernie!!!!
> Und zwar erst in Deutschland und danach auf der ganzen Welt!!!!
> 
> 
> Komisch, sowas hatten wir doch schonmal irgendwann...|kopfkrat



Polemik statt Argumente - gab´s auch schon...

DEMOKRATISCHE Gesetze schreiben d Prüfungspflicht meistenorts fest - nicht vergessen!!!

E.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...einem Gesetz, dass demokratisch - somit mehrheitlich legal zustande kam - meistenorts zumindest noch!




Und andernorts?
Sind die Menschen besser/klüger?

Ich vermute dort fehlt es einfach an den arroganten Besserwissern, die solche Gesetze vorschlagen.(durchgewunken wird ja eh - ganz "demokratisch" im Hinterzimmer und im Tausch gegen andere Gesetze mit anderen Fraktionen versteht sich)


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist umbequem?
> Darum weichst du meiner Frage aus?



Schon beantwortet!


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber nur, weil nach dem "Sieben" noch welche übrig sind, soll man nun garnicht mehr sieben?
> 
> Ein Trugschluss - und - es ist schlimm genug, dass es sie trotzdem noch gibt!
> 
> ...



doch man sollte sieben aber eben nicht im vorraus alle unter generalverdacht stellen.
gesiebt werden muß über kontrollen und sanktionen, denn nur das "sieben" ist im endeffekt auch wirksam.
wenn das "sieben" über die prüfung was bringen würde, hätten wir paradiesische zustände am wasser.
durch das "sieben" wie es heute gemacht wird, werden viele die das angeln ernsthaft betreiben wollen abgeschreckt, also ausgesiebt.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Sieben kann man später mit Kontrollen.

Erstmal muss man jedem das selbe Vertrauen entgegenbringen und nicht vorverurteilen!


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> es wird immer wieder behauptet, die Deutschen wären so Obrigkeitshörig.
> 
> ...



Es wäre ja auch sehr traurig wenn Du dabei nichts gelernt hättest.
Und sicherlich kann solch ein Kurs auch interessant sein, besonders diverse Anekdoten der Dozenten.

Besonders interessant wird es dann wenn von einem C&R und Setzkescher Verbot erzählt wird.  |supergri

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, benötigst Du fürs Angeln Pflanzenkunde?


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Lazarus schrieb:


> So teuer ist der Fragenkatalog gar nicht, es sind seit diesem Jahr 14€, bisher immer 13€. Sind wohl die farbigen Bilder, derentwegen er teurer geworden ist.



Die Rechnung für ein Exemplar liegt immer so um die 17€ glaub ich, kann am Versand liegen. Ist aber im Prinzip auch völlig wurscht, geht ja ums Prinzip. 



Lazarus schrieb:


> Du hast was interessantes Geschrieben, nähmlich dass die Rechte an den Fragen beim Verband liegen.
> Bist du dir da sicher? Dass der Katalog als solches geschützt ist, ist klar. Schließlich ist das eine Datenbank und diese genießt den Schutz nach dem Urheberrecht.
> Aber die Fragen? Ich glaube eher nicht, dass die geschützt sind.
> 
> ...



Ich denke da irrst du, der "verbindliche Fragenkatalog" ist im Internet nicht veröffentlicht. Es gibt an diversen Orten im Netz Prüfungsfragen, aber einen aktuellen, vollumfänglichen und vor allem verbindlichen Fragenkatalog für die Fischerprüfung in Bayern habe ich noch nie irgendwo gesehen. 

Möglicherweise ist es so, dass Fragen die in der Prüfung tatsächlich dran waren dadurch frei zugänglich werden?

Der Copyright-Hinweis im Fragenkatalog selbst, ist recht eindeutig:

"Das Werk ist urheberrechtlich geschützt. Die dadurch begründeten Rechte, insbesondere die der Übersetzung, des Nachdrucks, des Vortrags, der Entnahme von Abbildungen, der Funksendung, der Wiedergabe auf photomechanischem oder ähnlichem Weg und der Speicherung in Datenverarbeitungsanlagen bleiben auch bei nur auszugsweiser Verwertung, vorbehalten."

Ein ändern der Nummerierung o.ä. reicht sicher nicht aus, um es als eigenes Werk auszugeben. 

Von mir aus verkaufen die Bücher und Fragenkataloge soviel sie wollen - mich stört nur dass ein verbindlicher Fragenkatalog für eine staatl. Prüfung von einem Verband exklusiv herausgegeben wird. 

Ich hab mich mit dem Thema noch nicht intensiver auseinandergsetzt, vllt. mach ich das mal wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe und bohre da mal etwas genauer nach.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wer hat denn mit Polemik angefangen, Ernie?

Der Satz von Dir, den ich zitiiert habe, ist doch Polemik pur!
Sorry vielmals, dass ich genau auf dem Niveau geantwortet habe. :m

Und jetzt kommst du auch noch mit unseren demokratisch legitimierten Gesetzen, die wir alle zu befolgen haben. #d
Auch das hatten wir schonmal ganz genau so, dass ein demokratisch legitimiertes Gesetz uns ins Chaos gestürzt hat, schon vergessen? Und schon vergessen, dass die, die sich damals dagegen engagiert haben, demokratisch legitimiert hingerichtet wurden?
Was willst Du uns hier vermitteln? Dass wir alles, was irgendwann einmal in diesem Lande demokratisch legitimiert und von der Legislative installiert wurde, automatisch und für alle Ewigkeit richtig, unveränderbar und damit hinzunehmen ist? 
Gut zu wissen, dass da so sein muss. Dann können wir ja das Bundesverfassungsgericht abschaffen, denn einer Kontrollinstanz bedarf es ja dann auch nicht, wenn alles, was in unserem Lande passiert, ohnehin demokratisch legitimiert ist und damit außerhalb jeglicher Kritik zu stehen hat!

Und nochwas: Wo sind denn Deine A r g u m e n t e ?????


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Was hier die meisten wohl vergessen ist, 
dass sie mit bestandener Prüfung > Fischereischein berechtigt sind Gewässer zu Pachten und damit nicht nur das Recht, sondern auch die PFLICHT zur Hege haben!
Alleine schon aus dem Aspekt sollte das gelernte auch geprüft werden. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Ausbildung sogar noch erweitert werden, ist ja zum grausen was man hier oft so liest....


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Was hier die meisten wohl vergessen ist,
> dass sie mit bestandener Prüfung > Fischereischein berechtigt sind Gewässer zu Pachten und damit nicht nur das Recht, sondern auch die PFLICHT zur Hege haben!
> Alleine schon aus dem Aspekt sollte das gelernte auch geprüft werden.
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Ausbildung sogar noch erweitert werden, ist ja zum grausen was man hier oft so liest....



das eine hat mit dem andern nichts zu tun.
die meisten machen den schein um zu angeln und nicht um zu pachten oder zu bewirtschaften.
außerdem mag das in bayern bei euch zu sein, hier nur mal so als beispiel und garantiert auch anderswo brauche ich keinen schein um ein gewässer zu pachten.
also wieder mal ein argument an den haaren herbeigezogen.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

antonio

wenn ich örtlich nicht daneben liege stimmt das nicht ganz.
Du schon:
http://www.ilm-kreis.de/index.phtml?La=1&sNavID=1582.292&object=tx|1582.476.1&sub=0

Gruß A.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Um so schlimmer das es in anderen Bundesländern nicht so gehandhabt wird!
Da besteht ja dann massiv nachholbedarf!


----------



## Sizzling (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich werde demnächst eine Petition Starten - 
Denn ich bin gegen den Fischereischein an Forellenpuffs - vielleicht kann jemand nen Ordentlichen Text verfassen?


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> antonio
> 
> wenn ich örtlich nicht daneben liege stimmt das nicht ganz.
> Du schon:
> ...



doch stimmt pachten kann ich ohne schein,wenn ich auch noch fischfang betreiben will als pächter brauche ich sebstverständlich den schein.

" Eine natürliche Person, die den Fischfang ausübt, kann nur Pächter sein, wenn sie einen gültigen Fischereischein besitzt."

antonio


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Um so schlimmer das es in anderen Bundesländern nicht so gehandhabt wird!
> Da besteht ja dann massiv nachholbedarf!



warum?
ich stimme dir zu, daß jemand, der ein gewässer pachten und bewirtschaften will, eine entsprechende qualifikation haben sollte.
aber jemand der nur angeln will?
das sind zwei paar schuhe.
und bei den heutigen qualitäten der prüfungen ist es ja wohl ein witz, daß jemand damit ein gewässer bewirtschaften darf.
man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt, wenn man sich viele gewässer anguckt.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Um so schlimmer das es in anderen Bundesländern nicht so gehandhabt wird!
> Da besteht ja dann massiv nachholbedarf!


 
Nimm mir's nicht übel, aber Eure Regeln könnt Ihr gerne behalten|supergri
Gruß A.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Eben - es mangelt an der Qualität!
Und genau an diesem Punkt muss angesetzt werden!

Nicht weniger Qualifizierung - sondern mehr, so schauts aus. 
"nur Angeln", wenn ich das schon höre.... 
Angler sind auch Naturbotschafter und sollten deshalb gut Ausgebildet sein damit sie Freunde/Familie/Bekannte/Kollegen ein Naturverständniss rüberbringen das die meisten schon vergessen haben....

"nur Angeln" hört sich so an, als willst du die Angler dumm halten!

Bildung hat noch keinen geschadet - vorallem wenns um so ein Hobby wie dem Angeln geht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Angler sind auch Naturbotschafter


???????????
Hä?

Angler sind Angler und sonst nix - Leute, die in der Freizeit versuchen mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.

Ich bin als Küchenmeister auch nicht Ernährungsbotschafter (guck meinen fetten Ranzen an;-)))


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Thomas , das ist nur ein Frage der Betrachtung:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Mein fetter Ranzen?? 
;-)))


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ???????????
> Hä?
> 
> Angler sind Angler und sonst nix - Leute, die in der Freizeit versuchen mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.
> ...



Ach komm....
Angler sind viel mehr als nur Angler - aber dazu brauchts schon etwas Weitblick!
Du kannst deine Meinung nicht jedem Aufdrängen, auch wenn du es hier 24h / 7 Tage die Woche versuchst!


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

wenn man in nen fußballverein will und fußball spielen will muß man auch nicht erst ne trainerlizens machen.

antonio


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

http://www.lfvbayern.de/fischer-machen-schule/

aber Angler sind ja nur Angler......


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Eben - es mangelt an der Qualität!
> Und genau an diesem Punkt muss angesetzt werden!
> 
> Nicht weniger Qualifizierung - sondern mehr, so schauts aus.
> ...



hat hier einer etwas gegen bildung gesagt?
es geht nach wie vor um die unsinnige prüfung.
nenne ein objektives kriterium, welches für die prüfung spricht.
ich hab noch keins gehört, es werden lediglich immer neue herbeigezaubert, wie deins mit der bewirtschaftung.
es geht ums angeln und nicht um das bewirtschaften von gewässern.

antonio


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Damit ich überprüfe ob der gute Mann im Vorbereitungskurs fleissig aufgepasst und auch was gelernt hat!

Aber bei Euch langt ja ein Faltblatt......


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Angler sind auch Naturbotschafter und sollten deshalb gut Ausgebildet sein damit sie Freunde/Familie/Bekannte/Kollegen ein Naturverständniss rüberbringen das die meisten schon vergessen haben....




Wenn ein Angler neben der Angelei auch noch Botschafter für die Natur, die Völkerverständigung, den örtlichen Dorffußballklub oder was auch immer sein will, kann er das gern tun aber grundsätzllich ist das keine Eigenschaft eines Anglers
Ein Angler angelt, ein Fußballer spielt Fußball und ein Karnickelzüchter züchtet Karnickel.(Punkt)


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> http://www.lfvbayern.de/fischer-machen-schule/
> 
> aber Angler sind ja nur Angler......



und was hat das mit der prüfung zu tun?
ich finde das ne gute sache, jedoch hat das hier mit dem thema nichts zu tun.

antonio


----------



## daci7 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Tjo der Vergleich mit der Schulpflicht ... die Besteht natürlich. Und soll auf das Leben vorbereit - oder wenigstens auf den Beruf.
Und wenn man durch die Prüfung fällt, dann? Darf man nicht mitmachen? So ein Humbug. Von mir aus lassen wir die Pflicht sich mit den Gesetzen auseinander zu setzen - die hat jeder Mensch auch sonst im Alltag, ohne dass er eine Prüfung für jeden Schei* machen muss.

Ich würde es zB. unabhängig von von irgendwelcher "Ernsthaftigkeit" begrüßen, wenn ich Freunden von mir einfach mal (legal) eine Angel in die Hand drücken könnte. Ob der oder die dann ihr Leben lang Angler bleiben ist doch schei*egal  Wenn man von anderen Gruppen unbedingt anerkannt und respektiert werden will, darf man nicht um jeden Preis versuchen sich von diesen abzugrenzen.

Und die Begleiterregelung klingt zwar ganz nett - wäre aber einerseits ein ziemlicher organisatorischer Brocken und zweitens ebenso eine Hürde. Ich hätte zB. keinen Bock mich als Anfänger neben irgend einen fremden Vereinsfuzzi ans Wasser zu setzen und unter seiner Aufsicht zu fischen.

Außerdem würde ich einen dicken Strich ziehen zwischen der Erlaubnis zu Angeln und der Erlaubnis ein Gewäser zu pflegen - das sind zwei paar Schuhe!
Ich würde behaubte, dass niemand der Angeln will Kenntnisse von der Gewässerpflege braucht und Niemand der ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet Kenntnisse vom Angeln braucht.
Außerdem ist das bisschen, was man während dem Lehrgang und/oder bei der Prüfung lernt niemals ausreichend um ein Gewässer zu bewirtschaften 

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> http://www.lfvbayern.de/fischer-machen-schule/
> 
> aber Angler sind ja nur Angler......



Verbände(nicht nur Angelverbände) machen immer öffentlichkeitswirksame Aktionen aber nicht der einzelne Angler.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und das ist auch nur DEINE persönliche Meinung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich einen dicken Strich ziehen zwischen der Erlaubnis zu Angeln und der Erlaubnis ein Gewäser zu pflegen - das sind zwei paar Schuhe!
> 
> Ich würde behaubte, dass niemand der Angeln will Kenntnisse von der Gewässerpflege braucht und Niemand der ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet Kenntnisse vom Angeln braucht.
> 
> ...



Könnte von mir sein...


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Damit ich überprüfe ob der gute Mann im Vorbereitungskurs fleissig aufgepasst und auch was gelernt hat!
> 
> Aber bei Euch langt ja ein Faltblatt......



richtig und die mit den faltblättern benehmen sich besser als die mit der prüfung.
wurde von der fischereiaufsicht hier bestätigt.

antonio


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Verbände(nicht nur Angelverbände) machen immer öffentlichkeitswirksame Aktionen aber nicht der einzelne Angler.



Doch - weil diese öffentlichkeitswirksamen Aktionen von ANGLERN durchgeführt werden!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> richtig und die mit den faltblättern benehmen sich besser als die mit der prüfung.
> wurde von der fischereiaufsicht hier bestätigt.
> 
> antonio



Und ich als Fischereiaufseher bestätige dir das Gegenteil!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Doch - weil diese öffentlichkeitswirksamen Aktionen von ANGLERN durchgeführt werden!




Nur von denen, die das wollen aber nicht von allen.

Also ist es nicht Voraussetzung um Angler zu sein!:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Und ich als Fischereiaufseher bestätige dir das Gegenteil!




Abgelehnt wegen Befangenheit!|supergri


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Und ich als Fischereiaufseher bestätige dir das Gegenteil!



kannst du gar nicht in bayern gibt es so was nicht.

antonio


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> schöner und leider trauriger Erfahrungsbericht#d
> 
> Ich hab´s neulich auch mal irgendwo geschrieben, das dieses theoretische Klimm Bim voll für´n Arsch ist#q
> ...




Um das nochmal aufzugreifen:
Eine sehr gute Idee!

Bei uns in Bayern ist der Jugendfischereischein bis 18, danach darf man nicht mehr mit. (Keine Ahnung, wies in deneren BL is)
Was is dann, wenn mn erst als Erwachsener Lust hätte mitzugehn?

Wir haben in Bayern auch zwei praktische Teile beim Pflichtkurs, Knotenbinden und Fische "erlegen" und sinnvoll verwerten.
Bei uns damals wurden Forellen eingekauft, und jeder musste/durfte dann seine zubereitete Forelle anschließend verspeißen.
Fand ich eigentlich ganz sinnvoll (Zumal ich nur dadurch weiß, wie man ein einigermaßen grätenfreies Filet schneidet^^)

Aber der Begleitungsschein für Erwachsene wär meiner Ansicht nach eine sehr gute Idee.
Bevor jemand hunderte von € fürn richtigen Schein ins "Wasser" wirft, und dann keinerlei oder kaum praxiserfahrung hat, und am Ende wegen Nichterfolg aufgibt, ist es sinnvoll bei anderen mitzugehn.


Gerade auch die Sache mit der einen Rute z.b.
Nen Erwachsenen mitnehmen, der mit einer Rute fischen darf.
Kostet ihn sozusagen garnichts, aber er lernt was, und wenns wirklich was für ihn is, kann er den schein dann immer noch machen.

Ich hab auch einen Bekannten, der ganz frisch angefangen hat, und direkt seinen Schein gemacht. Natürlich zwei große Karpfenruten gekauft, und dann sofort der Spezialist gewesen.

Bei unserem ersten gemeinsamen Angeln wars natürlich so, dass er zwar das wesentlich teurere und bessere Gerät hatte (Er Azubi, ich Schüler), aber natürlich keine Ahnung.
Da er natürlich mit 2 Ruten fischen darf und selbst allerlei Gerümpel mit am Wasser dabei hatte, is das für mich ziemlich in Streß ausgeartet (Mehrmaliges Knotenbinden zeigen, Auswerfen, um sein Zeug mitkümmern, etc.)
Hätte er mit nur einer Rute (Diese eventuell von mir) mitgefischt, wär das ganze viel entspannter gewesen.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Voraussetzung ist ein abgeprüftes Grundwissen an Stoff. 
Angeln kann er dadurch natürlich noch nicht, aber er macht auch nichts kaputt!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> kannst du gar nicht in bayern gibt es so was nicht.
> 
> antonio



lol, wenn du meinst.....


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

na dann erzähl mal wo man bei euch in bayern ohne prüfung angeln darf, daß du vergleiche ziehen kannst.

antonio


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich bezog deine Aussage auf die Fischereiaufsicht!

Und Gastangler gibts hier bei uns auch zum saufüttern!


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ich bezog deine Aussage auf die Fischereiaufsicht!
> 
> Und Gastangler gibts hier bei uns auch zum saufüttern!



ja und die hat hier eben festgestellt, daß sich die ungeprüften besser benehmen als die geprüften.
was hat das mit gastanglern zu tun, es geht um geprüfte und ungeprüfte.
also hau hier nicht immer alles durcheinander wenn die argumente ausgehen.

antonio


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also wer hier immer was durcheinander haut und wem die Argumente ausgehen lass ich jetzt mal dahingestellt... 

Den Begriff Gastangler/Urlaubsangler etc werde ich dir jetzt nicht näher erläutern!

Ich habe verstanden das du NICHTS verstanden hast, das reicht mir!
Zum Glück weis ich, dass es zu einer Abschaffung der Prüfung nie kommen wird. 
Hier im Forum könnt ihr euch noch so lange gegenseitig bemitleiden, ändern tut sich zum Glück dadurch nichts. 

Vui spass no!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dass jetzt Gast/Urlaubsangler alle ungeprüft sind in Bayern, war mir aber auch neu - man lernt halt nie aus,...
Daher Danke..


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ui in bayern gibts auch nen urlauberschein?
sorry du brauchst mir nichts zu erläutern, du bringst sowieso alles durcheinander
angler-gewässerbewirtschafter
gastangler - urlaubsangeler-geprüft-ungeprüft.
geh mal lieber ne runde los und mach kontrollen.

antonio


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> ui in bayern gibts auch nen urlauberschein?
> sorry du brauchst mir nichts zu erläutern, du bringst sowieso alles durcheinander
> angler-gewässerbewirtschafter
> gastangler - urlaubsangeler-geprüft-ungeprüft.
> ...



http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/fischereischein/

damit du auch mal was dazu lernst!


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Zum Glück weis ich, dass es zu einer Abschaffung der Prüfung nie kommen wird.
> Hier im Forum könnt ihr euch noch so lange gegenseitig bemitleiden, ändern tut sich zum Glück dadurch nichts.
> 
> Vui spass no!



bei den fähigkeiten sag mir mal die lottozahlen vom mittwoch.
es ist mittlerweile schon zu abschaffung der prüfungspflicht gekommen, wenn auch nicht vollständig.
scheint an dir vorbeigegangen zu sein.

antonio


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/fischereischein/
> 
> damit du auch mal was dazu lernst!



sorry da steht nichts von ungeprüften bis auf die ausnahme mit den ausländern.

antonio


----------



## daoxxnsepp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Auf dieser persönlichen Schiene mach ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter. 
Ich geht jetzt Angeln, solltest du auch mal wieder!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die ersten bayerischen Politiker wünschen sich jedenfalls einen leichteren Zugang zum Angeln auch in Bayern ähnlich wie in Brandenburg, Meck-Pomm oder SH mit prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln oder Tourischeinen oder ähnliches..
Am liebsten sogar bundesweit einheitlich..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265596

Davon ab:
Bitte werdet nicht persönlich....

Es kann ja sein, dass sich an seinem Gewässer Horden ungeprüfter Gast/Urlaubsangler rumtreiben, wie er es beschreibt - ich kann das nicht ausschliessen..


----------



## Lazarus (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich denke da irrst du, der "verbindliche Fragenkatalog" ist im Internet nicht veröffentlicht. Es gibt an diversen Orten im Netz Prüfungsfragen, aber einen aktuellen, vollumfänglichen und vor allem verbindlichen Fragenkatalog für die Fischerprüfung in Bayern habe ich noch nie irgendwo gesehen.
> 
> Möglicherweise ist es so, dass Fragen die in der Prüfung tatsächlich dran waren dadurch frei zugänglich werden?
> 
> Der Copyright-Hinweis im Fragenkatalog selbst, ist recht eindeutig:


Schau mal bei Fischrausch, da findest du alle Fragen. Die heißen natürlich nicht 'offizieller Fragenkatalog', sind es aber. Auch nach Fachgebieten aufgeteilt wie im gedruckten.

Der Punkt dürfte sein, dass die nicht den Katalog kopiert haben, sondern die Fragen von ihren Mitgliedern haben eingeben lassen... 

Sowas gabs schon mal: Die Anbieter von Telefonbuch-CDs (lang ist's her) haben deutsche Telefonbücher in China abtippen lassen. Das was legal, das Telefonbuch 1:1 umzusetzen dagegen nicht. Weil, das Telefonbuch ist eine Datensammlung und genießt deswegen Schutz, im Gegensatz zu den einzelnen Adressdaten.

Dass die den Urheberrecht-Hinweis reinschreiben ist klar, was der Wert ist, ist eine andere Frage. 
Um das klarzustellen: Was gar nicht geht, ist den Katalog zu kopieren und dann weiterzuverkaufen!
Was durch dir Privatkopie erlaubt ist (sich aber nicht lohnt), ist den Katalog vom Kumpel zu leihen und für sich selbst durchzukopieren.

Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es möglich ist, Schulungsunterlagen selbst zu erstellen und darin die originalen Prüfungsfragen einzubauen.


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die ersten bayerischen Politiker wünschen sich jedenfalls einen leichteren Zugang zum Angeln auch in Bayern ähnlich wie in Brandenburg, Meck-Pomm oder SH mit prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln oder Tourischeinen oder ähnliches..
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265596
> 
> Davon ab:
> ...



auschließen kann man es nicht, aber ich könnte wetten es ist nicht so.
wenn dann wäre es ein phänomen.
die ausländer die sich dort nen schein kaufen, dürfte man vernachlässigen können.

antonio

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wer hat denn mit Polemik angefangen, Ernie?
> 
> Der Satz von Dir, den ich zitiiert habe, ist doch Polemik pur!
> Sorry vielmals, dass ich genau auf dem Niveau geantwortet habe. :m
> ...



Meine Pro-Prüfungspflicht Argumente findest Du  in diesem Thread - und  einigen anderen zu diesem Thema zu genüge - ich  habe keine Lust mehr,  ständig alles zu wiederholen und habe meine  Meinung hinreichend  begründet - das kann jeder für sich gerne anders  sehen - aber - wenn es  Dich interessiert, dann lies bitte nach!

...und zitiert bitte nicht immer nur Fragmente, WENN ihr zitiert - ich   habe meine Ansicht dazu sehr ausführlich dargestellt und durch das   Weglassen, der unbequemen Argumente beim Zitieren durch die Gegner der   Prüfungspflicht wird und wurde oft der Gesamtkontext verzerrt - oder   falsch wiedergegeben, was nicht zielführend ist!

Zudem hatte jedes Bundesland jederzeit die Möglichkeit, von dieser   Prüfungspflicht abzurücken, was manche Länder in gewissen Grenzen und   z.B. zur lokalen Wirtschafts- bzw. Tourismusförderung auch schon gemacht   haben --> Tourischeine, Friedfischscheine etc. !

Aber - NOCH (?) sind die meisten Landesgesetzgeber (=   Landesparlamente/Ministerien, welche die Gesetze rund um die Fischerei   autonom und jeweils nur bundeslandweit regeln) wohl doch noch für den   Erhalt der Prüfungspflicht, denn sonst könnten und würden sie es ändern -   und da sitzen die Leute, die wir alle mehrheitlich gewählt haben!

Wenn die in Deinen Augen Quatsch machen, dann wähl´ anders und bring   andere dazu, ebenfalls anders zu wählen, indem Du Dich dementsprechend   politisch engagierst - ansonsten leb´ einfach mit den Entscheidungen der   dortigen Mehrheitsvertreter - meckern kann jeder - besser machen  wollen  es jedoch nur wenige!

Die bestehende Gesetzeslage zur Fischereischeinprüfungspflicht kommt   nicht vom lieben Gott oder bösen "Alleinentscheidern", sondern wurde in   jedem Bundesland letztlich durch gewählte Vertreter des Volkes zum   Gesetz - auf diesem Wege lässt sich das auch anders regeln, sofern sich   dafür eine Mehrheit findet, die das auch will & dementsprechend   wählt!

Man braucht dafür auch kein (Landes-) oder Bundesverfassungsgericht,   sondern lediglich eine andersdenkende Mehrheit bei der Wahl, um eine   Änderung herbeizuführen!

Das von Dir genannte Gericht beschränkt  sich in aller Regel auf  Verstöße gegen höherrangiges Recht, wenn sie  denn dort mal ein Gesetz  prüfen oder gar aufheben.

Einen solchen  Verstoß kann ich beim besten Willen im Bezug auf die   Fischereischeinprüfungspflicht nicht erblicken, weswegen ich den Hinweis   auf´s Bundesverfassungsgericht *in diesem Kontext* nicht verstehe....!?

Ein  "Jedermannsrecht" auf´s prüfungsfreie Angeln, wie z.B. in  Skandinavien  traditionell und auch verfassungsmäßig verankert kennt  unsere Republik  nicht, auch wenn das oft im Wunschdenken der  Prüfungsgegner anders sein  mag.... 

Klar - wenn einem ein Gesetz nicht gefällt, dann wird gemosert - aber -   auch in einer Demokratie kommen Minderheiten mal zu kurz - das liegt   wohl in der Natur der Sache!

...und die Umfragen, die ICH bisher kenne (u.a. hier DRIN), lassen die   Prüfungspflichtgegner (noch?) als Minderheit erscheinen.......klar, weil geprüfte Angler abgestimmt haben - aber - so ist das halt´ aus Gesetzesgründen meistenorts......wer angelt ist zumeist noch zwangsgeprüft...

...für anderslautende Umfrageergebnisse bin ich natürlich offen!

..soviel zur Prognose!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung abschaffen*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Fischrausch, da findest du alle Fragen. Die heißen natürlich nicht 'offizieller Fragenkatalog', sind es aber. Auch nach Fachgebieten aufgeteilt wie im gedruckten.
> 
> Der Punkt dürfte sein, dass die nicht den Katalog kopiert haben, sondern die Fragen von ihren Mitgliedern haben eingeben lassen...
> 
> ...



Das Urheberrecht gilt erstmal und der Hinweis im Heft ist eindeutig. Jeder der die Fragen haben möchte, soll sie kaufen. 

Natürlich kann man die Fragen kopieren und ein Konstrukt finden wie man sich einer möglichen Verfolgung durch den Rechteinhaber entzieht. Aber soweit sollte es einfach gar nicht kommen müssen. 

Die verbindlichen Fragen für eine staatliche Prüfung sollten nicht exklusiv von einem Verband verkauft werden. Da läuft nach meiner Meinung irgendwas schief.


----------



## madpraesi (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Bei allem was ich hier lese stellt sich mir die Frage soll das AB bald noch unterteilt werden unter z.Bsp. V:I: ANGLER.
MITTELSCHICHT::::: Untere Katerogie HARTZ 4 ANGLER 
Leute es geht doch nur ums ANGELN und lasst uns doch einfach nur untereinander helfen 
Es gibt weitaus wichtigere Probleme als das man hier so unter der Gürtellinie geht.
Ich lieb Euch alle Gruß Christian :vik:


----------



## Carp-MV (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ja das finde ich auch sehr, sehr traurig wenn man immer wieder mal lesen muss das ein Mensch ja Pech hat wenn er sich das Angeln nicht leisten kann und sich dann ein anderes Hobby suchen soll. Leider ist diese Einstellung in dieser Gesellschaft mittlerweile weit verbreitet und in meinen Augen völlig daneben. 

Die Leidenschaft für das Angeln sollte niemals durch finanzielle Aspekte eingeschränkt sein und jeden jeden Bürger möglich gemacht werden aber das sagte ich ja schon.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ja das finde ich auch sehr, sehr traurig wenn man immer wieder mal lesen muss das ein Mensch ja Pech hat wenn er sich das Angeln nicht leisten kann und sich dann ein anderes Hobby suchen soll. Leider ist diese Einstellung in dieser Gesellschaft mittlerweile weit verbreitet und in meinen Augen völlig daneben.
> 
> Die Leidenschaft für das Angeln sollte niemals durch finanzielle Aspekte eingeschränkt sein und jeden jeden Bürger möglich gemacht werden aber das sagte ich ja schon.



Ich habe neben dem Angeln noch andere Hobbys: Goldbarren sammeln, Luxusautos sammeln und natürlich Luxusfrauen sammeln.

Wie ich mir das leisten kann? Ganz einfach: ich habe dafür gesorgt, dass Vater Staat mir meine Hobbys so billig als möglich macht. Schließlich hat der Staat ja dafür zu sorgen, dass ich JEDES Hobby ausüben kann - ob ich dafür ie notwendigen Finanzen habe oder eben nicht.

Und ich habe noch ein Hobby: über Steuern und Abgaben meckern! Zahlen und ermöglichen soll der Staat ... aber bitte nicht mit meiner Knete!

...

Wer die Ironie findet, darf sie gern behalten!


----------



## Purist (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Zudem hatte jedes Bundesland jederzeit die Möglichkeit, von dieser    Prüfungspflicht abzurücken, was manche Länder in gewissen Grenzen und    z.B. zur lokalen Wirtschafts- bzw. Tourismusförderung auch schon gemacht    haben --> Tourischeine, Friedfischscheine etc. !
> 
> Aber - NOCH (?) sind die meisten Landesgesetzgeber (=    Landesparlamente/Ministerien, welche die Gesetze rund um die Fischerei    autonom und jeweils nur bundeslandweit regeln) wohl doch noch für den    Erhalt der Prüfungspflicht, denn sonst könnten und würden sie es ändern  -   und da sitzen die Leute, die wir alle mehrheitlich gewählt haben!



Man sollte vielleicht erwähnen wer die Lobbyisten in dem Fall sind, die den Draht zur Politik durchaus haben: Verbände, aber auch die einzelnen Vereine. Wenn Angelvereine geschlossen für "geprüfte" Mitglieder sind, was man durchaus in deren Sinne nachvollziehen kann, muss man die Kröte zwangsläufig schlucken.




Carp-MV schrieb:


> Die Leidenschaft für das Angeln sollte niemals durch finanzielle Aspekte eingeschränkt sein und jeden jeden Bürger möglich gemacht werden aber das sagte ich ja schon.



Angeln in Gewässern, die jemandem gehören, ist kein Grund- oder Menschenrecht. Dass wir in Deutschland keine Arbeitslosen, Kranken oder Geringverdiener vom gesellschaftlichen Leben ausschließen sollten, wie es derzeit geschieht, da bin ich voll und ganz bei dir. Die Ursachen dafür liegen aber nicht im Angeln begründet, die sind politisch in einer anderen Ebene zu finden. 
Was das Finanzielle angeht: Man kann in Deutschland noch immer sehr günstig legal angeln, auch die Prüfung ist finanzierbar. Das Teuerste an dem Hobby sind unsinniges Gerät und, außer bei Radfahrern oder Leuten die direkt in Wassernähe wohnen, die Fahrtkosten zu den Gewässern, von irgendwelchen Luxusvereinen mit ihren winzigen Fischpuffs einmal abgesehen.


----------



## Smanhu (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Oh Yeah!! Das Rad dreht sich wieder im Kreis 

Kurze...|kopfkrat...relativ kurze Frage: 
Sind hier Brandenburger zugegen? Und, habt ihr, wegen der bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zustände mit ungeprüften Friedfischscheinanglern, die euch an euren Gewässern die Fische wegangeln, schon den Ausnahmezustand ausgerufen? 
Das müsst ihr den Befürwortern hier ausführlich schildern, damit die Herrschaften wenigstens einen Grund für die Prüfung haben!! Oder funktioniert es vielleicht doch ganz gut|kopfkrat|kopfkrat? ...Nein, kann bestimmt nicht sein, die haben doch keinen blassen Schimmer vom Angeln, Tierschutz, Naturschutz und vor allem wieviele Eier ein Rotauge produziert!

Es wird alles gut |pftroest:.....


----------



## daci7 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich habe neben dem Angeln noch andere  Hobbys: Goldbarren sammeln, Luxusautos sammeln und natürlich Luxusfrauen  sammeln.
> 
> Wie ich mir das leisten kann? Ganz einfach: ich habe dafür gesorgt, dass  Vater Staat mir meine Hobbys so billig als möglich macht. Schließlich  hat der Staat ja dafür zu sorgen, dass ich JEDES Hobby ausüben kann - ob  ich dafür ie notwendigen Finanzen habe oder eben nicht.
> 
> ...



Ironie gefunden und für zu primitiv befunden - damit braucht man sich nicht abgeben.



Purist schrieb:


> Angeln in Gewässern, die jemandem gehören, ist kein Grund- oder Menschenrecht. Dass wir in Deutschland keine Arbeitslosen, Kranken oder Geringverdiener vom gesellschaftlichen Leben ausschließen sollten, wie es derzeit geschieht, da bin ich voll und ganz bei dir. Die Ursachen dafür liegen aber nicht im Angeln begründet, die sind politisch in einer anderen Ebene zu finden.
> Was das Finanzielle angeht: Man kann in Deutschland noch immer sehr günstig legal angeln, auch die Prüfung ist finanzierbar. Das Teuerste an dem Hobby sind unsinniges Gerät und, außer bei Radfahrern oder Leuten die direkt in Wassernähe wohnen, die Fahrtkosten zu den Gewässern, von irgendwelchen Luxusvereinen mit ihren winzigen Fischpuffs einmal abgesehen.



Es verlangt hier Niemand - jedenfalls habe ich das nicht gelesen - dass alle Gewässer sofort und von jedermann beangelbar sein sollen. Es wird lediglich gegen/über Zwang eine unsinnige Prüfung abzulegen diskutiert. Die Ausgabe der Gewässerscheine ist eine andere Kiste.

|wavey:


----------



## Carp-MV (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das ist halt das Problem wenn einem die eigenen Worte im Mund umgedreht werden, das alles noch gepaart mit schlechter Ironie und fertig ist die Antwort.
Wie daci7 schon sagte kann ich nirgends lesen das alles Umsonst sein soll, weder in meinen Beiträgen noch in anderen. Angeln sollte aber für jeden Bürger bezahlbar sein und dabei bleibe ich. Einige vergessen immer wieder das viele, viele Menschen die Leidenschaft fürs Angeln gar nicht haben und daher glaub ich so oder so nicht das auf einmal Horden von Menschen an die Gewässer stürmen wenn man den FS ohne Prüfung erwerben kann. Das ist völliger Quatsch. Sicherlich mag es erstmal einen leichten Anstieg geben an Bürger die sich einen FS kaufen würden aber wer eben keine Leidenschaft fürs Angeln hat, der wird diese auch dann nicht auf einmal für sich entdecken, zumindest nicht in der breiten Masse.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@Smanhu

Ich würde als Brandenburger ja wirklich liebend gern in dein Horn blasen ... kann es aber nach diversen Gesprächen mit dem einen oder anderen Kontroletti nicht wirklich reinen Gewissens tun.

Wobei das auch relativiert werden muss:

Zu den Friedfischscheinen hat das Ministerium seinerzeit eine Broschüre entwickelt, in der die wichtigsten gesetzlichen Regelungen die Angelei betreffend drin stehen. Eigentlich sollte diese Broschüre verpflichtend mit jedem Friedfischschein ausgegeben werden. Eigentlich...|uhoh:

Nach Aussage diverser Kontrolleure beruhen Verstöße von Inhabern dieser Scheine in der großen Masse auf dem Fehlen entsprechenden Wissens. Nachtangeln, Benutzung eines Setzkeschers falscher Größe oder in beschifften Gewässern, Raubfischangeln bzw. -montagen, Schonzeitangeln oder Mißachtung von Mindestmaßen ... 

Sicherlich werden solche Verstöße auch von regulären Scheininhabern begangen aber es häuft sich wohl auffällig bei den Friedfischheinen.

Und derlei Dinge bekommt man (eben auch) bei einem Prüfungskurs beigebracht.

Bei einer Kontrolle war ich zugegen - die beiden Herren wussten nicht einmal, dass es sowas wie eine Gewässerordnung gibt.

Meine Sicht der Dinge hat sich tatsächlich geändert. Prüfung ja ... aber in einer anderen Form (vor zwei Jahren noch hätte ich eine wie auch immer geartete Prüfung komplett abglehnt).

Eventuell wäre die Art und Weise, wie wir eine solche Prüfung in der DDR durchgeführt haben, zielführender. Die Akzeptanz war jedenfalls wesentlich größer.

@daci7

Erklär mir mal den Unterschied zwischen dem Angeln und dem Sammeln von Goldbarren. Insbesondere wenn es um den Fakt geht, dass beides nicht im Ansatz lebensnotwendig ist, nur zur persönlichen Bespaßung dient und es jedem freisteht, sich dafür oder dagegen zu entscheiden, ob man es tut oder nicht.

Angeln ist ein Hobby, wie jedes andere auch! Fehlen mir dafür die nötigen Finanzen, kann ich es schlicht nicht ausüben. Das ist ganz einfach.

Die Natur genießen kann ich auch als jemand, der Vögel beobachtet, zu Fuß die Wälder durchstreift oder sich einem Verein anschließt, der sich beim Bier Naturvideos ansieht. Am gesellschaftlichen Leben nehme ich auch in einem Kegelclub teil oder bei der Vereinsskatrunde.

Warum also sollte man ausgerechnet die Angelei previligieren? Weil wir Angler sind und unsere Interessen mal flux in den Vordergrund schieben wollen?

@Carp-MV

Wer legt fest, was bezahlbar ist und was nicht? Du?

Angeln ist bezahlbar. Lege ich jetzt fest. Für mich.

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt 4 Mal im Jahr zum Big-Game-Angeln. Er kann das bezahlen ... ich nicht. Und nun? Es kommt doch immer auf den Betrachterstandpunkt an!


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @daci7
> 
> Erklär mir mal den Unterschied zwischen dem Angeln und dem Sammeln von Goldbarren. Insbesondere wenn es um den Fakt geht, dass beides nicht im Ansatz lebensnotwendig ist,



Bin zwar nicht Daci aber wir wolln mal nicht so sein.:m

Angeln kann zu einem gesünderen Lebenstil beitragen!
Gerade für arme Leute, die sonst kaufen müssen was die Geldbörse zulässt, stellt Fisch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Bereicherung des Speiseplans dar.

Unter Nichtanglern ist angeln klar als Fischfang definiert und damit Nahrungsbeschaffung. Der allgemeingültige Grund des Angelns ist ja Fischfang/Nahrungsbeschaffung.
Und Nahrungsbeschaffung im eigenen Lebensraum ist das natürlichste Grundrecht aller Lebewesen!
Grundsätzlich gehört Natur nämlich niemandem - auch wenn Leute mit viel Geld sich das gelegentlich einbilden.

Nun sag du was das mit Gold zu tun hat?|kopfkrat



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Es kommt doch immer auf den Betrachterstandpunkt an!



Genau.
Wenn man angeln als Bespaßung für Gutbetuchte sieht, macht es Sinn dass Erlaubniskarten aller Art möglichst teuer sind.

Wenn man angeln als das sieht, was es immer war - schonende Nutzung der natürlichen Ressourrcen zur Nahrungsgewinnung(bei der man natürlich auch Freude empfinden darf) - sollte es für alle möglich sein!

Ein Kompromiss wäre, dass alle die zum Spaß angeln blechen und alle die zur Nahrungsgewinnung angeln eben nicht.


----------



## Carp-MV (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ein Kompromiss wäre, dass alle die zum Spaß angeln blechen und alle die zur Nahrungsgewinnung angeln eben nicht.


Ohaaaa dann wird aber jeder Spaßangler auf einmal keinen Spaß mehr haben und doch lieber Nahrungsgewinnung betreiben.^^



> @Carp-MV
> 
> Wer legt fest, was bezahlbar ist und was nicht? Du?
> 
> ...


Und wenn dein Kumpel zehnmal im Jahr nach Thailand fliegen würde, das hat mit diesen Thema erstmal gar nichts zu tun. Also von daher gehe ich auch nicht darauf ein.

Das ist ja schön das du für dich festlegst das Angeln bezahlbar ist, das erzähl dann mal den vielen Bürgern die trotz Vollzeitjob beim Amt aufstocken dürfen und jeden Cent dreimal umdrehen müssen. Sind sie natürlich selbst schuld in deinen Augen, klar was frag ich überhaupt?

Hier in unser Region ist Angeln eigentlich noch recht günstig aber trotzdem für so einige nicht machbar, es fehlt das Geld so einfach. Im anderen Teilen der Bundesrepublik sieht es dann noch schlimmer aus. Ist natürlich nicht wahr und ich rede nur blödsinn ich weiß. Sogar ich selbst reduziere das Angeln auf ein, zwei Monate im Jahr und verzichte eben dafür auf andere Dinge. Wie lange das noch geht? Keine Ahnung!

Wenn du es dir leisten kannst, dann freu ich mich für dich aber mich nervt dieses "was gehen die anderen mich an" gewaltig. Das ist aber leider Mode geworden in dieser Gesellschaft. Schade!

So und nun wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> So und nun wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.....


Wäre nett......


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Meine Sicht der Dinge hat sich tatsächlich geändert. Prüfung ja ... aber in einer anderen Form (vor zwei Jahren noch hätte ich eine wie auch immer geartete Prüfung komplett abglehnt).
> 
> Eventuell wäre die Art und Weise, wie wir eine solche Prüfung in der DDR durchgeführt haben, zielführender. Die Akzeptanz war jedenfalls wesentlich größer.



Kannst Du 'nem dummen Wessi wie mir in einem kurzen Statement erklären, wie das damals war, oder würde das zu weit führen. Für Ideen für sinnvolle Kompromisslösungen wäre sicherlich nicht nur ich aufgeschlossen.


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

friedfisch durfte jeder angeln.
entweder als mitglied im dav oder man konnte sich wochenkarten etc kaufen, also wie die heutigen erlaubnisscheine.
wenn man raubfisch angeln wollte mußte man im dav sein und ne kleine prüfung ablegen, ein paar fragen, wurfübungen etc.
dann bekam man seine raubfischmarke.
diie nachtangelmarke bekam man auch nur, wenn man seine stunden etc geleistet hatte.
die "prüfungen" waren praktisch auch nicht überall gleich, je nach dem wie sich der verein an die vorgaben hielt, es gab eben auch vereine, da wurde nur so getan als ob die prüfung abgelegt wurde.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Jau.
Einen Nachmittag Mindestmaße/Schonzeiten lernen und danach die entsprechenden Fragen beantworten und dann noch ein wenig zielwerfen mit ner Spinnrute auf ne Scheibe und fertig war die Raubfischprüfung.

#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kannst Du 'nem dummen Wessi wie mir in einem kurzen Statement erklären, wie das damals war, oder würde das zu weit führen. Für Ideen für sinnvolle Kompromisslösungen wäre sicherlich nicht nur ich aufgeschlossen.


 
Ganz platt gesagt: Es gab keine Prüfungen. Man trat einem Verein bei und durfte auf Friedfisch angeln. Nach einer "Bewährungsfrist" bekam man die Raubfischmarke eingeklebt (mit dem Hinweis, auf Nachfragen zu antworten, dass 10 Stunden praktische Einweisung erfolgten :q).

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass damals die zu beachtenden Vorschriften einen Bruchteil der heutigen ausmachten. Nix Tierschutzgesetz, nix Naturschutzgesetze, nix Landesfischereigesetze die überall anders sind etc.

Die Komplexität des Angelns in Deutschland in hausgemacht.


----------



## Carp-MV (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ganz platt gesagt: Es gab keine Prüfungen. Man trat einem Verein  bei und durfte auf Friedfisch angeln. Nach einer "Bewährungsfrist"  bekam man die Raubfischmarke eingeklebt (mit dem Hinweis, auf Nachfragen  zu antworten, dass 10 Stunden praktische Einweisung erfolgten :q).
> 
> Man muss aber auch sagen, dass damals die zu beachtenden Vorschriften  einen Bruchteil der heutigen ausmachten. Nix Tierschutzgesetz, nix  Naturschutzgesetze, nix Landesfischereigesetze die überall anders sind  etc.
> 
> Die Komplexität des Angelns in Deutschland in hausgemacht.



Wenn man das so liest, muss in der DDR ja das reinste Chaos geherrscht haben. Soviel ungeprüfte Angler ojheee ohjeee.^^


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es gibt geprüfte Angler die ihre Papiere nicht dabei haben, ihre Verbandsmarken nicht eingeklebt, See- Satzungen u. Verordnungen nicht kennen etc.
Und von ungeprüften Angler verlangt man das Kennen der Fischereiverordnung?

Viele Jugendwarte u. Vorstandsmitglieder (geprüfte Angler) kenn nicht mal das Jugendschutzgesetz. Oder die Regelung bezüglich Kinderangeln.
Da werden Märchen erzählt das Jugendliche mit nem Jugendfischereischein keine Fische töten dürfen etc..
Da wird von einem C&R und Setzkescher Verbot gepredigt.

Ich denke schwarze Schafe und Idioten gibt es auf beiden Seiten, egal ob geprüft oder ungeprüft.

Das hat eher alles mit Verantwortungsbewusstsein zu tun.

Die gültigen Verordnungen kann man aber auf die Angelpapiere drucken.

Übrigens, die Polizei schüttelt auch immer den Kopf wenn se Fahrradfahrer sehen. 
Deswegen fordern die aber noch keinen Fahrradführerschein.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Sorry Thomas aber darauf muss ich nochmal antworten...

Nahrungserwerb, Gesunderhaltung, ...

Das sind sicherlich tolle Argumente, die ganz vorzüglich in unsere Argumentation passen (nicht falsch verstehen - ich bin auch Angler und sehe das ähnlich - aber auch nur ähnlich) aber sie fordern eine Sonderstellung ein, die das Angeln einfach nicht einnimmt.

Mit der selben Argumentation könnte ich fordern, dass jeder Hartz IV - Empfänger zum Zwecke der Nahrungsbeschaffung und Aufwertung seines Speiseplans in den Wäldern der Jagd, wenigstens aber der Fallenstellerei (um dem Argument "Schusswaffe" keinen Wind in das Segel zu blasen) nachgehen darf.

Das Angeln nimmt eine hohe gesellschaftliche Stellung ein, fördert das Gemeinwesen und die gesellschaftliche Entwicklung bei Kindern und Jugendlichen, etc. pp. ... alles sicherlich greifbare Pluspunkte. Aber diese gelten auch für viele andere Aktivitäten in der freien Natur. Der Jugendliche kann sich auch dem Naturschutz widmen, seine diesbezüglichen Kenntnisse stärken und am Gemeinwesen teilnehmen, wenn er Mitglied in einem entsprechenden Verein ist - und zwar OHNE jemals eine Angel in die Hand nehmen zu müssen.

Was macht denn das Angeln ansich zu einem mitunter kostspieligen Hobby? Es sind doch nicht im geringsten Kosten, die von behördlicher Seite erhoben werden.

Geräte kosten Geld, Erlaubnisscheine kosten Geld, Vereinsbeiträge kosten Geld ... das sind aber alles Dinge, die wir Angler entweder selbst in der Hand haben oder aber indirekt steuern können (Tacklewahn zum Beispiel).

Der Ruf nach dem "Angeln muss für jeden erschwinglich sein" ist ja schön und gut aber er zielt vollkommen in die falsche Richtung. Zumindest in dem Tenor des Threats hier.

@Honey

Im Grunde ist deine Frage ja schon beantwortet worden. Friedfischangeln durfte jeder. Die Raubfischquali bedurfte offiziell einer Prüfung und einiger praktischer Erfahrung.

Ich habe meine Raubfischquali im zarten Alter von 14 Jahren erlangt, nachdem ich an einigen Gemeinschaftsangeln des Vereins teilgenommen habe und auch entsprechende Aufbaustunden (Gewässerreinigung usw.) geleistet habe. Dann trafen wir uns an zwei Wochenenden, um theoretische Grundlagen zu verinnerlichen und haben dann entsprechend die Quali gemacht.

Im Vordergund stand dabei aber eindeutig die Praxis. Und zwar unter Anleitung - zumindest bei mir im Verein.

Und genau das würde ich mir heute auch wünschen - ähnlich dem begleiteten Fahrens für 17jährige. Verstehst, was ich meine?

Friedfisch für alle unter Anleitung (wie sich das nachweisen liesse, müsste man dann sehen). Dann die wichtigsten theoretischen Grundlagen und Regeln. Eine kurze Prüfung und dann ab dafür


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nahrungserwerb, Gesunderhaltung, ...
> 
> Das sind sicherlich tolle Argumente, die ganz vorzüglich in unsere Argumentation passen (nicht falsch verstehen - ich bin auch Angler und sehe das ähnlich - aber auch nur ähnlich) aber sie fordern eine Sonderstellung ein, die das Angeln einfach nicht einnimmt.



Eben doch!
Wenn nicht ist der Blickwinkel falsch oder die Prioritäten!



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Mit der selben Argumentation könnte ich fordern, dass jeder Hartz IV - Empfänger zum Zwecke der Nahrungsbeschaffung und Aufwertung seines Speiseplans in den Wäldern der Jagd, wenigstens aber der Fallenstellerei (um dem Argument "Schusswaffe" keinen Wind in das Segel zu blasen) nachgehen darf.



Im Grunde schon aber darum geht es ja hier nicht.#6



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das Angeln nimmt eine hohe gesellschaftliche Stellung ein, fördert das Gemeinwesen und die gesellschaftliche Entwicklung bei Kindern und Jugendlichen, etc. pp. ... alles sicherlich greifbare Pluspunkte.



Ja eben!

Der nachfolgende Rest hat mit Angelberechtigungenm Kosten und Prüfungen eigentlich nix zu tun.



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Aber diese gelten auch für viele andere Aktivitäten in der freien Natur. Der Jugendliche kann sich auch dem Naturschutz widmen, seine diesbezüglichen Kenntnisse stärken und am Gemeinwesen teilnehmen, wenn er Mitglied in einem entsprechenden Verein ist - und zwar OHNE jemals eine Angel in die Hand nehmen zu müssen.
> 
> Was macht denn das Angeln ansich zu einem mitunter kostspieligen Hobby? Es sind doch nicht im geringsten Kosten, die von behördlicher Seite erhoben werden.
> 
> ...



Dem Tacklewahn kann nur frönen wer das nötige Kleingeld hat. Zum erfolgreinen Angeln ist das aber nicht nötig.


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

es geht doch im groben nicht um das erschwinglich sein.
es geht um die sinnlose zwangsprüfung, die ja wie man sieht keinen effektiven nutzen hat.
was die kosten des hobbys ansich betrifft, kann man diese schon für sich entsprechend niedrig halten, hohe erlaubnisscheinpreise regional mal außen vor.
und laß doch endlich mal den vergleich mit der jagd, das sind zwei paar schuhe.
es geht darum, daß von vornherein gesiebt wird, wie ernie so schön sagte. dieses sieben im voraus bringt aber nicht sund trifft oft die falschen. anstatt dessen sollte man an der richtigen stelle aussieben nämlich bei den kontrollen und den daraus folgenden sanktionen.

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Danke,
da müssen sich die Prüfungsbefürworter doch erst recht die Frage gefallen lassen, wie das jemals gut gehen konnte.
Hihi, witziges Gesamtbild des anglerisch mehrfach geteilten Deutschlands. Wenn das einer den Fischen steckt, wandern die bald aus, weil ja in den Nachbarländern nur ungeprüfte Deppen auf sie losgelassen werden. :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Finanziell Betrachtet kann, wird und darf Angeln nicht für jedermann sein. Geschenkt bekommt man in unserem Staat nichts und ich möchte nun nicht noch Hartz 4 Beziehern  das Angeln finanzieren. Obwohl ein Recht auf Freizeitgestaltung ich ihnen zugestehe..  
Angeln sollte aber weiterhin für die breite Masse zugänglich sein und nicht zu einem Hobby der Eliten werden.

Für die Prüfung gibt es nach meiner Meinung keinen Vernünftigen Grund. 
Ausser evtl., die Rechtfertigung gegenüber anderen Tierschutzverbänden........Angler= Fachleute= Tierquälerei ausgeschlossen.

Touristenscheine etc. belegen aber auch dort das Gegenteil.

Hat die PETA schon Angler mit einem Touristenschein angeklagt?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Danke,
> da müssen sich die Prüfungsbefürworter doch erst recht die Frage gefallen lassen, wie das jemals gut gehen konnte.



Ganz einfach (zumindest bei uns im Osten):

1. Angeln war Volkssport - noch mehr als heute, viel mehr!
2. entsprechend 1. ist keiner argwöhnisch beäugt worden
3. entsprechende Regelungen hielten sich wirklich arg in Grenzen - vor allem in überschauberen Grenzen

Die Gefahr, dass durch schwarze Schafe das Hobby insgesamt in Verruf geriet, war praktisch nicht existent.

Heute ist es das aber - PeTRA & Co. tun ihr Möglichstes, um das zu erreichen.

Die Sensibilisierung für dieses Thema wäre für mich in der heutigen Prüfung ganz wichtig, um ehrlich zu sein.

Fischkrankheiten und sowas ... das sollte man den Spezis überlassen. Ich hab das Wissen in 25 Jahren Anglerpraxis noch nie gebraucht - wenn mir ein Fisch komisch vorkam, wurde ein Bild gemacht oder der Fisch mitgenommen und zur Behörde gebracht. Feddich!


----------



## daci7 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ein feiner Unterschied ist, dass Angeln Nahringsbeschaffung ist und Goldbarren sammeln eben nicht. Angeln ist nicht viel mehr oder weniger als Pilze oder Beeren sammeln - was komischerweise, obwohl man dabei auch in Ökosysteme eingreift, ohne Schein möglich ist. Dabei ist das Pilze sammeln von Unerfahrenen eher gefährlich für die Gesundheit als das Angeln.
Goldbarrensammeln ist hingegen ein 100% unnützer Zeitvertreib der allein der persöhnlichen Bereicherung (im finanziellen und materiellen Sinn) dient.
Ich weiß, dass die Eigennutzung der Natur für die meisten Leute eben utopisch ist - für mich zählt sie zu den Grundrechten eines Menschen. Wer gibt denn bestimmten Leuten das Recht Andere aus riesigen Arealen auszusperren - ohne das sie ihm gehören?
Privatgrundstücke und Pachtgewässer bis zu einer bestimmten Größe fallen unters Eigentumsrecht - aber Gewässer in staatlicher Hand haben mMn auch für Jedermann beangelbar zu sein. Ich plädiere daher für eine Art Jedermannsrecht - was auch Jedermannspflichten nach sich zieht.

Aber jetz gleite ich ein wenig vom Thema ab


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

warum soll angeln heute kein volkssport mehr sein? wobei man über das wort sport streiten könnte. freizeitbeschäftigung als beispiel klingt in meinen augen besser.
laß doch p.... und co machen.
die prüfung ändert nichts an den schwarzen schafen, dies beweist ja die praxis.
und eben wie schon gesagt, die schwarzen schafe bekommst du nur mit entsprechenden kontrollen und sanktionen dran.
die prüfung hat doch nur ne alibifunktion.
nach dem motto, die angler sind alle geschult, die machen keinen blödsinn.

antonio


----------



## daci7 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

PS: Die Prüfung verhindert sogar eher, dass Angeln heute volksnah ist. Durch solche Instrumente versuchen wir krampfhaft uns vom Volk abzugrenzen und verlangen auf der anderen Seite absolute Akzeptanz und am Besten noch Anerkennung, was wir für tolle Naturschützer und Gewässerpfleger sind. 
Ganz ins falsche Horn geblasen würd ich sagen. Das sind wir nähmlich in der Masse - und besonders in der Funktion als Angler in erster Linie nicht.
|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> PS: Die Prüfung verhindert sogar eher, dass Angeln heute volksnah ist. Durch solche Instrumente versuchen wir krampfhaft uns vom Volk abzugrenzen und verlangen auf der anderen Seite absolute Akzeptanz und am Besten noch Anerkennung, was wir für tolle Naturschützer und Gewässerpfleger sind.
> Ganz ins falsche Horn geblasen würd ich sagen. Das sind wir nähmlich in der Masse - und besonders in der Funktion als Angler in erster Linie nicht.
> |wavey:



Angeln war eigentlich immer den kleinen Mann überlassen. Fische fangen durfte das Volk schon immer. Fisch gallt nämlich als Minderwertig
Die Lehnsherren haben dem gemeinen Volk  die Jagd auf Wild verboten, aber nicht den Fisch fang.

Mittlerweile nimmt man dem Volk eine Jahrhundert alte Tradition durch Fischereiprüfungen und teilweise durch immens hohe Gebühren für eine Angelerlaubnis.


----------



## Smanhu (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@Wolkenkrieger
Wenn diese Friedfischscheinbesitzer Mist bauen und kontrolliert werden, müssen sie dafür gerade stehen. Unwissenheit schützt ja bekanntlich vor Strafe nicht. Der Unterschied zu Anglern mit Schein und Prüfung ist der, dass diese die besseren Tricks zur Vertuschung ihrer „illegalen Handlungen“ drauf haben. Kein geprüfter Angler den ich kenne, hält sich an die Vorschriften. Es werden bspw. Methoden ausgetüftelt, bzw. die gibt’s ja schon, wie man den lebenden Köderfisch, bei in Sichtweite kommendem Kontrolletti, vom Haken reißt. Oder, wie man unbemerkt mit 4 anstatt mit erlaubten 2 Ruten fischt usw. An unseren Vereinsgewässern sind schon Dinger gedreht worden, da haut es einen in die Banden. Ich glaub, das Einzige was bei uns noch nicht getrieben wurde, ist wohl Sprengstofffischen. Ich schrei mal nicht so laut. Oh, ich spreche hier ausschließlich von geprüften Anglern. Mir braucht jetzt auch keiner damit zu kommen, dass es auch bei geprüften Anglern schwarze Schafe gibt. Diese schwarzen Schafe wird’s IMMER geben. Ob mit oder ohne Prüfung!
Wenn nun ein Friedfischscheinbesitzer bei euch seine Broschüre nicht durchliest und beim Mistbauen erwischt wird, ist er eben dran. Dann hat er „ausgefriedfischscheint“. Ganz einfach. Er hatte seine Chance und hat sie verwirkt! 

@All

In diesem Trööt werden schon wieder von vielen hier 2 Dinge vermischt: 

1. Lehrgang und
2. Prüfung

Viele sprechen sich doch hier für einen kleinen Lehrgang oder Angelpaten am Wasser oder was auch immer, aus. In meinen Augen absolut gerechtfertigt und für jeden Angelinteressierten weitaus lehrreicher und interessanter als 30Stunden in einem stickigen Raum zu hocken, in dem die Hälfte nach kürzester Zeit einschläft.
(Und bevor sich wieder irgendjemand angegriffen fühlt und aus der Ecke heult: Ja, es gibt bestimmt ein paar wenige Kurse hier in D, die erlebnisreicher gestaltet werden.)…
Die Prüfung wurde aber bisher mit keinem vernünftigen Argument gerechtfertigt und ehrlich gesagt ist es mir zu blöd, die zig Argumente, die schon in vorherigen Posts genannt wurden, zu wiederholen.

Die Prüfungsbefürworter, die jedem anderen ungeprüft-angelnden Menschen auf diesem Erdball mit ihren Argumenten ins Gesicht spucken, werden dies auch weiterhin tun…

Ihr Befürworter, fragt euch mal selbst: handelt ihr „strait by rule“? Wohl eher nicht…also seid ihr doch Heuchler vor dem Herrn! Scheinbar hat euch die Prüfung nicht erziehen können, aber jeder Neuling muss/soll die Prüfung machen, damit er sich nicht wie die letzte Wildsau am Wasser verhält??! !
Also irgendwo stimmt da was nicht, oder? Aber da das Licht bei manchen nach über 180 Posts noch nicht aufgegangen ist, wird es auch nach weiteren 180 Posts nicht aufgehen! 

…noch viel Spaß beim im Kreis drehen!!


Over and out


----------



## angler1996 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Angeln war eigentlich immer den kleinen Mann überlassen. Fische fangen durfte das Volk schon immer. Fisch gallt nämlich als Minderwertig
> Die Lehnsherren haben dem gemeinen Volk die Jagd auf Wild verboten, aber nicht den Fisch fang.
> 
> Mittlerweile nimmt man dem Volk eine Jahrhundert alte Tradition durch Fischereiprüfungen und teilweise durch immens hohe Gebühren für eine Angelerlaubnis.


 
Entschuldige, aber das stimmt so nicht oder nur teilweise. Selbst dafür brauchte das "Volk" schon ne Zustimmung, allerdings keine Prüfung|supergri


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

gegen die zustimmung hat doch keiner was, das ist nämlich der erlaubnisschein.:q

antonio#h


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@├wolkenkrieger:
Das ist mal ein Vergleich, der mir außerordentlich gut gefällt, mit dem begleiteten Fahren.

Daraus würde sich ein für mich durchaus tragbarer Kompromiss ergeben, wenn man in ganz Deutschland 3 Kategorien von Fischereischeinen einführen würde:


Zeitlich befristeter und regional (auf Bundesländer oder vielleicht sogar noch kleinere Regionen) begrenzter (Touri-)Scheine (wie in S-H und MVP): 
- Kann von jedem erworben werden ohne Einschränkungen
- verpflichtende Mitführung einer Informationsbroschüre​
Eingeschränkter Bundesfischereischein (rot) bei Erstausstellung:
So, wie jetzt der Jugendfischereischein, aber dann für alle. 
- Maximale Gültigkeit 5 Jahre, 
- verpflichtende Mitführung einer Informationsbroschüre und
- eines Angeltagebuches zum Nachweis des Erwerbs von Angelkenntnissen​
Uneingeschränkter Bundesfischereischein (blau):
Wird nur ausgestellt nach mindestens fünfjähriger Wartezeit als Folgeschein für den eingeschränkten (roten) Schein, oder (früher) nach Vorlage des Angeltagebuches, wenn dort 
- die Teilnahme an einer anerkannten Schulungsmaßnahme oder
- die erfolgreiche Teilnahme an einer (freiwilligen!) Prüfung durch einen anerkannten Prüfungsberechtigten oder
- die Teilnahme an mindestens 5 von Angelvereinen durchgeführten Gemeinschaftsangelveranstaltungen mit Betreuung durch von den Vereinen gestellte Ausbilder​nachgewiesen ist. 
Auf diese Art und Weise könnten wir zwar immer noch nicht sicherstellen, dass auch ein Idiot ohne jegliche Kenntnisse nach 5 Jahren Wartezeit mit rotem Schein an einen uneingeschränkten Bundesfischereischein kommt, würden aber wesentlichen Kritikpunkten der Prüfungsbefürworter deutlich im Vergleich zu den jetzigen Lösungen entgegen kommen.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass jeder Verband und jeder private Gewässerbewirtschafter (so, wie jetzt ja schon in S-H auch von einigen Vereinen gegenüber den Besitzern des Tourischeins durchgeführt) bei der Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen völlig frei in seiner Entscheidung ist, welche Voraussetzungen dazu erfüllt sein müssen. Ein Verein, der an seinem Gewässer nur Gastkarten an Angler mit blauem Schein ausgibt, kann dies genauso tun, wie ein anderer, der auch Besitzer des roten Scheins in Begleitung von Besitzern des blauen Scheins berechtigt.
In der mitzuführenden Broschüre müsste alles wissenswerte Allgemeingültige aufgeführt sein, auf dem Erlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer alle dort zusätzlich geltenden Einschränkungen und Regeln.
Nach bei Kontrollen festgestellten Verstößen ergeben sich so auch zahlreiche individuelle Sanktionsmöglichkeiten vom einfachen Platzverweis über Entzug des Angeltagebuches (Aberkennung der Einträge) bis hin zu befristeten oder unbefristeten Fischereischeinentzug.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Honeyball, mach es doch nicht so kompliziert.

Wer soll sich denn z.b. das "Tagebuch" durchlesen, prüfen etc.?
Die Dame in der Amtsstube?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So eine Regelung würde ich sofort unterstützen.

@Sharpo

Ja, soll sie. Sie wird dafür bezahlt.

Ich habe Anfang Mai meine Marke geholt - die Dame in der Amtsstube hat sich den Fischereischein auch genau angeguckt (Gerüchten zufolge sind diverse "Plagiate" im Umlauf) ... hat keine 5 Minuten gedauert.

Und wer sagt, dass die Dame das tun muss?

Mit dem Tagebuch dackel ich zu einem Verein und lass mir das dort bestätigen. Diese Bestätigung guckt die Dame an ... mehr nicht.

Hätte noch den Vorteil, dass zumindest mal ein Gespräch mit nem Verein stattgefunden hat und man so eventuell auch dem Mitgliederschwund entgegnen kann.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die müsste sich nur den entscheidenden einen oder die fünf Stempel zeigen lassen, bevor sie den blauen BFS ausstellt.
Nix Kompliziertes bei.

Allerdings müsste sie auch ihren Computer befragen, ob nichts gegen den Antragsteller vorliegt.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich bin mal gespannt, was Ernie, Dorschgreifer und daoxnsepp davon halten...


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> So eine Regelung würde ich sofort unterstützen.
> 
> @Sharpo
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> So eine Regelung würde ich sofort unterstützen.
> 
> @Sharpo
> 
> ...



Die dame in der Amtsstube hat von Fischereirecht etc. keine Ahnung. Kann das Tagebuch nicht fachlich beurteilen, falls dies gewünscht wird.
Eine Prüfung über den Angelverein soll wie erfolgen?
Meinst Du dort findet sich jemand der sich damit unentgeltlich beschäftigt?
Ich kenne keinen Vorstand der sich über Arbeitsmangel beklagt.

Und was soll der Punkt "Prüfung" wieder in Honeyballs Ausführung?
Jetzt doch wieder eine Prüfung? Nur weil er das Verfahren zum Gewässer etwas vereinfacht hat?

Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied Prüfung vs. Prüfung?

oder wieder die Frage welcher Vorstand tut sich dies an?



Alles zu kompliziert und führt nur den derzeitigen Blödsinn weiter.

Im grunde geht es auch hier nur um die Kohle.
Ohne Prüfung bzw. den daraus resultierenden Vorbereitungslehrgang geht den Vereinen Geld flöten.
Die Prüfung ist nur eine Einnahmequelle für die "Fischwirtschaft".

War übrigens das Argument eines GF aus Sh.
Geld! Verlust einer Einnahmequelle.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Sharpo ich spinn mir mal was zurecht - ob das in der Praxis taugt, weis ich natürlich nicht:

in Ermangelung einer genauen Kenntnis über westdeutsche Strukturen eventuell nur für den Osten machbar ->

Den Stempel gibt es beim KAV zu den üblichen Sprechzeiten. Zu denen ist ohnehin jemand im Büro (sonst würden die Sprechzeiten ja keinen Sinn machen). Und was spricht dagegen, eine kleine Stempelgebühr zu erheben?

5 Euro für die KAV-Kasse.

Dort sitzt Personal, das die Zeit und die Kenntnisse hat und eventuell sogar Tipps zur anglerischen Praxis geben kann und eventuell auch einen wohnortnahen Verein benennen kann.

Man könnte sowas auch in Tackleläden machen lassen (Marken gibt es ja auch dort zu kaufen und zumindest hier in Brb auch den Friedfischschein) - auch dort wären Synergien denkbar.

Wir sind uns doch einig, dass man sich über gewisse Dinge informieren sollte. Warum dann nicht eine wirklich kleine Anfangshürde errichten, die einen dazu zwingt, zumindest mal die ersten Anlaufpunkte anzusteuern und eventuell ein Gespräch zu führen (womit die Amtstubendame natürlich aus dem Rennen wäre)?

Warum müssen ausgerechnet wir Angler revolutionäre Wege gehen bei solchen Angelegenheiten? Mal ehrlich jetzt!


----------



## Purist (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> PS: Die Prüfung verhindert sogar eher, dass Angeln heute volksnah ist. Durch solche Instrumente versuchen wir krampfhaft uns vom Volk abzugrenzen und verlangen auf der anderen Seite absolute Akzeptanz und am Besten noch Anerkennung, was wir für tolle Naturschützer und Gewässerpfleger sind.



Geht es bei dem Thema immer darum? Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, dass alle Fischerprüfungsgegner vor allem auch eines wollen: Deutlich mehr Angler an den Gewässern. Bei Thomas kann ich das sogar nachvollziehen, der hat seine Gründe dafür, ebenso wie die Händler und die Hersteller. |rolleyes



Sharpo schrieb:


> Angeln war eigentlich immer den kleinen Mann  überlassen. Fische fangen durfte das Volk schon immer. Fisch gallt  nämlich als Minderwertig
> Die Lehnsherren haben dem gemeinen Volk  die Jagd auf Wild verboten, aber nicht den Fisch fang.



Dem war nicht immer und überall so, auch diese Herren hatten Interessen, wenn ihnen ein Gewässer gehörte. Mönche dürften sich auch gefreut haben, wenn ein Kind/Jugendlicher sich einen Karpfen aus dem Zuchtteich holte (illegaler Weise). |rolleyes


----------



## mcl (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also je mehr ich hier les, desto lächerlicher finde ich des ganze.
Sorry nicht eure jeweiligen meinungen sondern dass wir uns darüber unterhalten oder gar Sorgen machen müssen was denn nun korrekt ist.

Ich persönlich bleibe zwar bei meiner meinung dass ich gern ne sehr ausgedehnte Ausbildung hätte mit allem drum und dran. Und ja ich wäre auch bereit dafür zu bezahlen.

Aber wenn man sich mal anschaut was es sonst für Probleme in D EU Erde gibt wird eine Diskussion über den Schutz eines gehakten Rotauges das man zurücksetzt (hier in Bayern strafbar) doch grob lächerlich!!!
Und darum gehts ja unter anderem in der Prüfung.

Das beste wärs man würde die heutigen Gesetzte mal durch nen Google großrechner jagen und dem aktuellen Stand der Welt anpassen. Mit ner Dauerschleife! Wir müssen uns hier an Gesetzte ausm Mittelalter richten während wir per Satelit mim anderen Ende der Welt kommunizieren...
In anderen Ländern wird der Fisch auf die Straße gelegt bis er nimmer hüpft. Dies sollte zwar nicht Vorbild sein aber wie gesagt es gibt denk ich wichtigeres um was sich die Menschen Sorgen machen müssen.

Vllt wärn wir ja auf Platz 1 auf den Google Charts für die tierfreundlichsten, best ausgebildesten Angler der Welt.
Zwar die Realitätsfernsten, da wir uns Sorgen ums lippenpiercing eines Rotfederchens machen aber gleichzeitig Schweine ohne Betäubung kastrieren, aber naja ma kann ned alles haben...#q


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Purist schrieb:


> Geht es bei dem Thema immer darum? Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, dass alle Fischerprüfungsgegner vor allem auch eines wollen: Deutlich mehr Angler an den Gewässern.
> 
> die anzahl der angler am gewässer wird durch erlaubnisscheine geregelt, nicht durch die prüfung.
> 
> ...



und es geht auch nicht darum sich irgendwo illegaler weise fische zu holen.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Purist schrieb:


> Geht es bei dem Thema immer darum? Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, dass alle Fischerprüfungsgegner vor allem auch eines wollen: Deutlich mehr Angler an den Gewässern. Bei Thomas kann ich das sogar nachvollziehen, der hat seine Gründe dafür, ebenso wie die Händler und die Hersteller. |rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> Dem war nicht immer und überall so, auch diese Herren hatten Interessen, wenn ihnen ein Gewässer gehörte. Mönche dürften sich auch gefreut haben, wenn ein Kind/Jugendlicher sich einen Karpfen aus dem Zuchtteich holte (illegaler Weise). |rolleyes




Mönche hatten selten ein  Jagdrecht.
Auch habe ich nicht geschrieben, dass man sich am Fischteich ohne Erlaubnis bedienen durfte. 
Mach dich mal mit den Geflogenheiten von damals vertraut.
Die Prüfungspflicht fürs Angeln wurde ja auch erst so gegen Mitte des 20. Jahrhundert eingeführt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Antonio, darf ich mal fragen, in welchem Teil Deutschlands du deine anglerische Praxis hast?


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Sharpo ich spinn mir mal was zurecht - ob das in der Praxis taugt, weis ich natürlich nicht:
> 
> in Ermangelung einer genauen Kenntnis über westdeutsche Strukturen eventuell nur für den Osten machbar ->
> 
> ...


Das sollte so durchaus im Bereich des Machbaren liegen.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und was soll der Punkt "Prüfung" wieder in Honeyballs Ausführung?
> Jetzt doch wieder eine Prüfung? Nur weil er das Verfahren zum Gewässer etwas vereinfacht hat?
> 
> Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied Prüfung vs. Prüfung?


Das ist halt das Zugeständnis des Kompromisses, allerdings (und das ist das Entscheidende): *freiwillig*!!!
Wer will, der _kann_ sich prüfen lassen und erfüllt so die Auflage zur vorzeitigen Erlangung des blauen Scheines. Wer in seiner Nähe einen Verein hat, der ein praxisnahes Wochenendseminar anbietet, der geht halt dorthin und erfüllt so die Voraussetzungen. 
Den Verbänden und Vereinen könnte man auf diese Weise die Sorge um Einkommensverluste durch Wegfall der Prüfungslehrgänge und Prüfungsgebühren nehmen und würde sie gleichzeitig dazu bringen, statt sturen Einpaukens von unwichtigen Inhalten sich auf das Wichtige und Interessante zu stürzen, das dann ja auch für den lernenden Neuangler sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

KAV etc. haben wir in NRW nicht.
Die Vereine werden Dir hier einen husten.
Keine Zeit und keine Lust sich mit solch einem Behördenkram abzugeben. Die Vorstände haben genug zu tun.
Manche haben nicht mal ein Vereinsheim wo man dies organisieren könnte.

Die Stadtverwaltungen haben kein Personal, kein Geld.

Kompromiss? Naja....eher verraten und verkauft.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Stadtverwaltungen haben kein Personal, kein Geld.


Wer verlängert denn jetzt Deinen Fischereischein, wenn er abgelaufen ist?#c


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wer verlängert denn jetzt Deinen Fischereischein, wenn er abgelaufen ist?#c



Ja, drück den aber mal noch mehr Arbeit aufs Auge.
Der Kosten für den Fischereischein werden doch jetzt schon nicht mit der Gebühr gedeckt.

kompromiss warum dann nicht so:

a) Touristenschein bzw. zeitlich begrenzter Angelschein
b) roter Fischereischein, Angeln in Begleitung ........
und oder +Vereinspflicht dann nur an Vereinsgewässern ohne Begleitung.
c) blauer Schein incl. Prüfung freies Angeln auch ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft.


Naja...gibt viele Varianten.

Aber warum bei a keine Prüfung und bei c eine Prüfung?
Die Logik dahinter versteh ich nicht.
Der Fisch ist kein anderer....


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Antonio, darf ich mal fragen, in welchem Teil Deutschlands du deine anglerische Praxis hast?



jup darfst du thüringen und meck-pomm.

antonio


----------



## daci7 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also ich find den Vorschlag von Honeyball schon ganz gut - nur noch ein wenig zu verwinkelt.

1. Urlaubsschein für jeden zu kaufen XX Öcken für 2 Monate oder so - Broschürenpflicht.

2. BFS ebenfalls zu kaufen nach Attestierung, dass man sich mit der Materie befasst hat. Entweder vorher schon 3 Urlaubsscheine verbraten, einen freiwilligen Kurs besucht oder Mitglied in einem Angelverein.

3. Deutschlandweite Regelungen was die anglerische Praxis angeht mit einfachen Punkten - XX Angeln erlaubt, Schonzeiten XYZ, Schonmaße BlaBlaBlub usw usf. - kommt auf die Broschüre.

4. Polizei und Ordnunsamt aufklären, das Sie berechtigt wären zu kontrollieren - einfach mal ne Broschüre in die Hand drücken. Fertig.

5. Was der Gewässerpächter an seinem Gewässer zusätzlich festlegt (Hege, Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, Köder, etc) kommt auf die Gewässerkarte.

Die Mehreinnahmen - die garantiert kommen würden - fließen in die freiwilligen Kurse, andere anglerische Projekte und für den Rest gibts am Ende Freibier.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

OK, aber lass uns erstmal hinten anfangen :m
(beim Freibier!)


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@antonio

Dann solltest du aber wissen, dass die Anglerzahl am Gewässer eben nicht über die Anzahl an Erlaubniskarten geregelt wird.

...

Hier prallen wieder zwei vollkommen gegensätzliche Strukturen aufeinander!

Sharpo's Idee mit dem begrenzten Angeln an Vereinsgewässern macht nämlich auch nur im Westen Sinn. Solche Gewässer gibt es im Osten nämlich (so gut wie) gar nicht #c

Eben so wenig, wie es im Westen den KAV und seine Sprechzeiten gibt.


----------



## Smanhu (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Leute, Leute!

Irgendwie erinnert mich das hier immer mehr an asterix und Obelix 

http://www.comedix.de/lexikon/db/haus_das_verrueckte_macht.php


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @antonio
> 
> Dann solltest du aber wissen, dass die Anglerzahl am Gewässer eben nicht über die Anzahl an Erlaubniskarten geregelt wird.
> 
> ...



doch wird sie.
den kav und seine sprechzeiten gibts auch nicht überall im osten.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @├wolkenkrieger:
> Das ist mal ein Vergleich, der mir außerordentlich gut gefällt, mit dem begleiteten Fahren.
> 
> Daraus würde sich ein für mich durchaus tragbarer Kompromiss ergeben, wenn man in ganz Deutschland 3 Kategorien von Fischereischeinen einführen würde:
> ...




Das lässt sich doch hören - die "Angeln auf Probe" - Idee - bzw. das Angeln für Anfänger unter Begleitung habe ich schon *oft* als Alternative zur Prüfung angeführt - ist sicher praktisch nicht soooo leicht umsetzbar, aber in meinen Augen DER BESSERE WEG, um gewisse Grundkenntnisse - vor allem PRAKTISCHE Kenntnisse mal endlich sicherzustellen!

Was mir stinkt, ist lediglich dieses destruktive reine "ich bin dagegen" - Geschwafel, von einigen, die eben keine Alternativen zur Prüfungspflicht anbieten, um zumindest gewisse Mindestwissensstandards sicherzustellen!

Wenn diese sichergestellt werden, bin ich bereit, viele Lösungen gerne zu akzeptieren & zu diskutieren!

Denn die Prüfung in ihrer jetzigen Form ist mal mindestens "reformbedürftig" - weswegen ich aber nicht für eine Abschaffung plädiere, solange nicht gute / bessere Alternativen da sind!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich doch hören - die "Angeln auf Probe" - Idee - bzw. das Angeln für Anfänger unter Begleitung habe ich schon *oft* als Alternative zur Prüfung angeführt - ist sicher praktisch nicht soooo leicht umsetzbar, aber in meinen Augen DER BESSERE WEG, um gewisse Grundkenntnisse - vor allem PRAKTISCHE Kenntnisse mal endlich sicherzustellen!
> 
> Was mir stinkt, ist lediglich dieses destruktive reine "ich bin dagegen" - Geschwafel, von einigen, die eben keine Alternativen zur Prüfungspflicht anbieten, um zumindest gewisse Mindestwissensstandards sicherzustellen!
> 
> ...




Kompromisse hin oder her.
Der eine darf x Tage ohne Prüfung angeln, der andere für x+ y (unbefristete Zeit) Tage muss eine Prüfung machen.

Wieso?
Was steht im Vordergrund? Geld oder der Natur/ Tierschutz?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



antonio schrieb:


> doch wird sie.



Der LAVB gibt jedes Jahr mindestens 100.000 Erlaubnisscheine raus. Wenn den Anglern dann der Hafer piekt, könnten die sich ALLE an einem Gewässer daniedersetzen - und zwar zeitgleich.

Wo regelt hier die Vergabe der Erlaubnisscheine die Anzahl der Angler am Gewässer?

Aber bei den KAVen und ihren Sprechzeiten magst du durchaus recht haben #h


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Wieso?
> Was steht im Vordergrund? Geld oder der Natur/ Tierschutz?



Ich habe einige Seiten weiter vorne schon erläutert, wie die Wertschöpfungskette bei einer Prüfung ist, da wird ordentlich zugelangt. 
Deswegen kriegt man die Prüfung so schnell wohl nicht weg. 

Wenn es darum gehen würde, wie man sich gegenüber der Natur und gegenüber den Fischen verhält, wäre ein praktischer Teil unabdingbar bei dem z.B. auch mal gezeigt wird, wie man einen Fisch richtig fassen kann, wie man einen Fisch der zurückgesetzt wird möglichst schonend behandelt, welches "Werkzeug" z.B. zum Hakenlösen effektiv eingesetzt werden kann usw. Aber darum geht es halt nicht. 

Und das ist ja irgendwie das Problem.

Ich bin ein großer Fan der Brandenburger Regelung, die haben das ganz pragmatisch gelöst mit dem prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln. 

Das einzige Problem an der Sache ist, die "Wertigkeit" die da zwischen Raubfischen und Friedfischen geschaffen wird... Das lässt sich nicht plausibel erklären.

Das Stufenmodell an sich, also mit "einem Fuß" mal legal angeln zu können, und dann ggf. noch mit Prüfung "nachzulegen". begrüße ich sehr. 

Da müsste man irgendwie noch einen Dreh finden dass so zu regeln, dass man es nach außen "logischer" verkaufen kann und es trotzdem sehr einfach in der Handhabung bleibt. 

Egal wie, schön dass wir mittlerweile in der Diskussion bei möglichen Kompromiss-Varianten angekommen sind #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da müsste man irgendwie noch einen Dreh finden dass so zu regeln, dass man es nach außen "logischer" verkaufen kann und es trotzdem sehr einfach in der Handhabung bleibt.



Dann nach der MV Variante.

Dort kann schon jetzt jeder unbegrenzt oft einen Touri-Fischereischein kaufen und der gilt für alle Fische.:m

Nach dem dritten Touri Schein sollte es möglich sein diesen in einen regulären umzuwandeln - vorausgesetzt es gab zwischenzeitlich keine Verfehlungen/Gesetzesverstöße, die dagegen sprechen.
Inzwischen hat sich der Patient ja lange genug mit Materie beschäftigt!

Tier-/Naturschutz kann kein Hinderungsgrund sein denn praktisch geht es ja jetzt schon ohne Lehrgang und Prüfung.

Unabhängig davon kann man natürlich (als Verband) freiwillige Lehrgänge für Interessierte anbieten.

Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann nach der MV Variante.
> 
> Dort kann schon jetzt jeder unbegrenzt oft einen Touri-Fischereischein kaufen und der gilt für alle Fische.:m
> 
> ...


Zielführend.........


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Der LAVB gibt jedes Jahr mindestens 100.000 Erlaubnisscheine raus. Wenn den Anglern dann der Hafer piekt, könnten die sich ALLE an einem Gewässer daniedersetzen - und zwar zeitgleich.
> 
> Wo regelt hier die Vergabe der Erlaubnisscheine die Anzahl der Angler am Gewässer?
> 
> Aber bei den KAVen und ihren Sprechzeiten magst du durchaus recht haben #h



wenn es so wäre, wäre es auch heute schon so, aber in der praxis verteilt es sich eben.
und an "kleineren" gewässern ist die zahl der erlaubnisscheine auch heute schon begrenzt, teils von der behörde her oder eben vom bewirtschafter.
zu den weiter oben angesprochenen ddr-zeiten, da war es doch auch schon so jeder der im dav war konnte alle gewässer im ganzen land nutzen, da gab es diese zustände auch nicht, daß sich alle auf einmal an ein gewässer gesetzt haben.
außerdem mußt du eben noch beachten, daß es nicht überall so wie bei euch mit den großen pools ist.
hier in thüringen als beispiel malmganz simple ausgedrückt ist es ein mischmasch aus alten und neuen ländern.
es hat quasi auch jeder verein seine eigenen gewässer, aber es existieren auch gewässerpools.
das hier die lv selber gewässer pachten wie bei euch ist die ausnahme.

antonio#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Siehste antonio und weil es bei uns eben so ist, wie es ist, macht deine pauschale Aussage eben nur bedingt Sinn 

Bei uns nämlich gar keinen #h


----------



## Purist (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mach dich mal mit den Geflogenheiten von damals vertraut.
> Die Prüfungspflicht fürs Angeln wurde ja auch erst so gegen Mitte des 20. Jahrhundert eingeführt.



Weiss ich alles, Fisch war eines der Hauptnahrungsmittel im Mittelalter, Fastenzeit sei dank. Dass Fisch, oder deren Entnahme, dadurch "dem Volk" gehörte, der Adel nur die Jagd betrieb, ist aber Unsinn. Fisch war für den kleinen Mann damals unbezahlbar und der Adel, der über die Fischereirechte, die damals schon streng waren, verfügte, futterte ihn genauso fleissig und gerne wie der Klerus.


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Siehste antonio und weil es bei uns eben so ist, wie es ist, macht deine pauschale Aussage eben nur bedingt Sinn
> 
> Bei uns nämlich gar keinen #h




nö was sollte sich denn ändern bei euch.
wenn eure gewässer  100 000 erlaubnisscheine hergeben dan ist eben bei 100 000 schluß.
wenn es so wäre wie du sagst müßten sich ja alle heutzutage schon zur gleichen zeit am gleichen ort(gewässer) treffen.
ist aber nicht so oder irre ich da?

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Purist schrieb:


> Weiss ich alles, Fisch war eines der Hauptnahrungsmittel im Mittelalter, Fastenzeit sei dank. Dass Fisch, oder deren Entnahme, dadurch "dem Volk" gehörte, der Adel nur die Jagd betrieb, ist aber Unsinn. Fisch war für den kleinen Mann damals unbezahlbar und der Adel, der über die Fischereirechte, die damals schon streng waren, verfügte, futterte ihn genauso fleissig und gerne wie der Klerus.



Hast recht. Hatte das irgendwie anders in Erinnerung. Sorry.


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!*

Ab wann darf ich denn ohne Jagd- und Waffenschein endlich in den Wald gehen??? 

Mal ganz ehrlich... In meinen Augen nur Geldmache. Wozu überhaupt noch Prüfungen ablegen? Ich hoffe meine und eure Kinder brauchen, wenn sie 16 sind, keinen Führerschein mehr machen.... Einfach drauf los!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ab wann darf ich denn ohne Jagd- und Waffenschein endlich in den Wald gehen??? 

Mal ganz ehrlich... In meinen Augen nur Geldmache. Wozu überhaupt noch Prüfungen ablegen? Ich hoffe meine und eure Kinder brauchen, wenn sie 16 sind, keinen Führerschein mehr machen.... Einfach drauf los!!! 
__________________


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!*

Danke habe es geändert....


----------



## Koalabaer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ab wann darf ich denn ohne Jagd- und Waffenschein endlich in den Wald gehen???



 schon immer!


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Da hast Du Recht...|kopfkrat

Ich meinte damit dann schon eher, dass ich endlich ohne die nötigen Erlaubnisscheine legal in den Wald gehen möchte MIT einer Flinte, um mir das ein oder andere Stück WILD zu schiessen.... Damit meine TRUHE voll wird :m


----------



## Koalabaer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit dann schon eher, dass ich endlich ohne die nötigen Erlaubnisscheine legal in den Wald gehen möchte MIT einer Flinte, um mir das ein oder andere Stück WILD zu schiessen....



geht ja auch nicht beim angeln! Warum sollte es bei der Jagd erlaubt sein. #c
du meinst sicherlich ,,Prüfung''. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und dass der Vergleich mit Angeln und Schusswaffen nicht gerade sinnvoll ist, wurde ja auch schon zigmal angeführt..

Solange man aber ohne jede Prüfung warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel wie Karnickel und Hühner als Kleintierzüchter schlachten kann, wird es immer schwer sein, wegen Tierschutzgedöns eine Prüfung für Angler wegen Fischen zu wollen, ohne sich dem Vorwurf der Heuchelei auszusetzen..


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ab wann darf ich denn ohne Jagd- und Waffenschein endlich in den Wald gehen???
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich... In meinen Augen nur Geldmache. Wozu überhaupt noch Prüfungen ablegen? Ich hoffe meine und eure Kinder brauchen, wenn sie 16 sind, keinen Führerschein mehr machen.... Einfach drauf los!!!


#q #d
Ganz ehrlich, Dummfug, so ein Argument. Wer eine Waffe führen will, der benötigt eine Ausbildung, wer im Straßenverkehr ein Fahrzeug bewegen will, benötigt eine Ausbildung denn das sind beides Tätigkeiten, bei denen ganz schnell Menschenleben gefährdet sind.

Beim Angeln angeln besteht höchstens Lebensgefahr für den Fisch. Zudem, die Kenntnisse für den Fischereischein reichen wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal für die reste halbe Seite eines Prüfungsbogens für den Jagdschein. #d


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wenn andere ohne Prüfung Angeln wollen, dann wollen andere halt auch andere Sachen ohne abgelegte Prüfung machen. Ob einige den Vergleich mit der Jagd für sinnvoll oder nicht sinnvoll finden ist mir eigentlich egal... 

ICH persönlich finde es absolut sch....., wenn jemand ohne fachgerechtes Wissen im Zusammenhang einer nichtabgelegten Prüfung, Tiere fängt und tötet. Egal ob Schwarzangler, Kleintierzüchter, Schwarzjäger, der Nachbar oder was weiß ich. Also mir wurde das in der Theorie und in der Praxis beigebracht... Darum und wegen des Background-Wissens hab ich auch eine Prüfung erfolgreich ablegen müssen... |bla:

Aber die Kommunen brauchen Geld und müssen ja irgendetwas erlauben... Nur zu... 

Auch finde ich es unangebracht Auto zu fahren, wenn man keinen Führerschein hat und den bekommt man ja auch nur mit einer bestandenen Prüfung... Aber da es hier ja nuuuur ums Angeln geht, sind Vergleiche hier nicht angebracht... 

Das ist alles nur meine einzelne Empfinden, die ich niemanden aufdrängen will und heucheln will ich schon gar nicht!!!

:vik::vik::vik:

Und noch einmal in Kurzform damit mich niemand falsch versteht: Ich finde diese Regelungen absolute Sch.....! Mehr wollte ich gar nicht sagen #6#6#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> #q #d
> Ganz ehrlich, Dummfug, so ein Argument. Wer eine Waffe führen will, der benötigt eine Ausbildung, wer im Straßenverkehr ein Fahrzeug bewegen will, benötigt eine Ausbildung denn das sind beides Tätigkeiten, bei denen ganz schnell Menschenleben gefährdet sind.
> 
> Beim Angeln angeln besteht höchstens Lebensgefahr für den Fisch. Zudem, die Kenntnisse für den Fischereischein reichen wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal für die reste halbe Seite eines Prüfungsbogens für den Jagdschein. #d



Da hast Du schon Recht... Aber Du verstehst anscheinend auch nicht, um was es mir geht.... #h:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> #q #d
> Wer eine Waffe führen will, der benötigt eine *Ausbildung*, wer im Straßenverkehr ein Fahrzeug bewegen will, benötigt eine* Ausbildung *denn das sind beides Tätigkeiten, bei denen ganz schnell Menschenleben gefährdet sind. #d



... und wer Angeln will benötigt in Deinen Augen also keine Ausbildung??? Ohaaaa... Na dann von mir aus... 

Sollen alle, die Angeln wollen doch angeln... Lach ich bin dann auf die Heuler gespannt, die dann merken, dass das doch keine gute Idee war. Hier geht es nur ums Geld... Mehr nicht....

Moralisch gesehen ne glatte 1 #h:m...


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Auch finde ich es unangebracht Auto zu fahren, wenn man keinen  Führerschein hat und den bekommt man ja auch nur mit einer bestandenen  Prüfung... Aber da es hier ja nuuuur ums Angeln geht, sind Vergleiche  hier nicht angebracht...


Sei mir nicht böse aber wie wahrscheinlich schon gefühlte tausend mal festgestellt wurde sind sie auch unangebrachte Vergleiche. Es ist eine völlig andere Liga ob jemand mit 200km/h mit seiner Rennmaschine über den Asphalt brettert oder mit 40Tonnen Gesamtgewicht die auf den Straßen rollt oder jemand eine Rute in der Hand hält und ein Fisch fangen will. Das gleiche bei der Jagd! Hier benutzt dieser Mensch eine Schusswaffe und auch hier kann man keine Vergleiche ziehen, nicht mal annähernd.

Ich denke jeder der ein bisschen logisch denkt wird auch von selber darauf kommen. Wir sehen ja im derzeitigen Info Thread wie wichtig eine Prüfung für Angler wirklich angesehen wird, nämlich so gut wie gar nicht. Nicht umsonst werden ja immer mehr Möglichkeiten geschaffen ohne diese Angeln zu können. Das ist auch eine gute Entwicklung, zwar zum Teil noch sehr umständlich und Sinnfrei diese Regelungen, aber das wird sich in Zukunft sicher auch noch bessern denke ich mal. ;-)

Für einen Angler ist eine intensive Ausbildung von daher Quatsch. Das geringe theoretische Wissen was er wirklich benötigt kann er in Form einer Broschüre sich aneignen und das Grundwissen in der Praxis von einen Anglerkollegen oder Verein erlernen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich bin doch nicht böse!!! Ich bin ja auch eurer Meinung, dass das nicht zu vergleichen ist, ABER meiner Meinung nach finde ich es nicht SCHÖN, wenn man angelt und keine Prüfung hat. 

Ich wollte nur deutlich machen, dass es für JEDEN SCHEISS ne Prüfung gibt, aber fürs Angeln soll es nicht mehr so sein???


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> aber fürs Angeln soll es nicht mehr so sein???


genau


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ich wollte nur deutlich machen, dass es für JEDEN SCHEISS ne Prüfung gibt, aber fürs Angeln soll es nicht mehr so sein???



Eben du hast es erkannt! Es gibt hier in Deutschland wirklich oft für jeden noch so kleinen Quark Prüfungen und deswegen heißt dieser Thread ja auch der Unsinn der Sportfischerrüfung. In anderen Ländern klappt es ja auch aber in Deutschland scheint der Bürger wohl so blöd zu sein das er irgendwann sogar für sein Klogang eine Prüfung braucht.^^


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Eben du hast es erkannt! Es gibt hier in Deutschland wirklich oft für jeden noch so kleinen Quark Prüfungen und deswegen heißt dieser Thread ja auch der Unsinn der Sportfischerrüfung. In anderen Ländern klappt es ja auch aber in Deutschland scheint der Bürger wohl so blöd zu sein das er irgendwann sogar für sein Klogang eine Prüfung braucht.^^



Deshalb geht es uns hier in Deutschland in vielerlei hinsicht besser als in anderen Ländern, gerade deswegen weil wir einen anderen Weg gehen!
Ich kann die heulerei über die dummen Deutschen schon nicht mehr hören!
Dann wandert doch aus wenns euch hier ned gefällt!


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Deshalb geht es uns hier in Deutschland in vielerlei hinsicht besser als  in anderen Ländern, gerade deswegen weil wir einen anderen Weg gehen!
> Ich kann die heulerei über die dummen Deutschen schon nicht mehr hören!
> Dann wandert doch aus wenns euch hier ned gefällt!


Uns geht es besser als den Holländern oder den Schweden oder oder oder??? Da hab ich wohl was verpasst wa!? Und den Rest deines Beitrages lass ich mal unkommentiert stehen. ;-)


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ja, da hast du was wohl verpasst!


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ja, da hast du was wohl verpasst!



Das erkläre mir doch mal bitte warum es uns deutschen in vielen hinsichten besser geht weil wir (noch) eine Sportfischerprüfung haben?


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Das erkläre mir doch mal bitte warum es uns deutschen in vielen hinsichten besser geht weil wir (noch) eine Sportfischerprüfung haben?



Ich dachte nicht nur an die Fischerprüfung - sondern allgemein!
Und das mit Holland..... > es gibt NOCH keine Fischerprüfung. 
Soweit ich im Netz gelesen habe wird überlegt so eine Einzuführen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## daci7 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Deshalb geht es uns hier in Deutschland in vielerlei hinsicht besser als in anderen Ländern, gerade deswegen weil wir einen anderen Weg gehen!
> Ich kann die heulerei über die dummen Deutschen schon nicht mehr hören!
> Dann wandert doch aus wenns euch hier ned gefällt!



Glaub mir, das werden noch viele tuhen. Wenn der Regulierungswahn hier noch größer wird bin ich aber ganz schnell weg - und weißt du wer besonders gern abwandert? Das ganze "Akademikerpack" mit dem ich studiert hab. Und weißt du auf welche Leute D momentan besonders angewiesen ist? Genau. 
Die komische Regulierungspolitik ist ganz bestimmt nicht förderlich - und die Fischereischeinprüfung ist eben Teil ebendieser.
#h


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Man stelle sich mal einen Augenblick vor, unsere Lieblings-Angelurlaubsländer -Norwegen, Holland, Schweden,...- führten für ihre Bevölkerung eine Anglerprüfung ein und erkennen die deutsche "zu welcher Wasserpflanze gehört dieses Blatt"-Prüfung nicht an.
Was hier wohl ein Geschrei unter den Prüfungsfans wäre |rolleyes



Seien wir doch ehrlich, aus 2 Gründen sprechen sich (geprüfte deutsche) Angler "Pro" Prüfung aus:
- Neid, dass es zukünftige Angler nicht mehr machen müssten
- und um (anderen!!!) den Zugang zu Gewässern zu erschweren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Deshalb geht es uns hier in Deutschland in vielerlei hinsicht besser als in anderen Ländern, gerade deswegen weil wir einen anderen Weg gehen!
> Ich kann die heulerei über die dummen Deutschen schon nicht mehr hören!
> Dann wandert doch aus wenns euch hier ned gefällt!



Diese Theorie solltest du nochmal gründlichst überdenken.

Diese bis ins kleinste Detail geregelte Prüfung(man beachte für schnösen,simplen *Fisch*fang)ist doch das Paradebeispiel für Überregulierung bzw Regulierung an der falschen Seite...auf der anderen Seite wird dagegen MENSCHEN zugemutet, mit einem quasi deregulierten Arbeitsmarkt leben zu müssen.Friss oder stirb.Jaja...ich weiss,der deutsche (Irr)Weg wirds schon richten ...Europaweit.Und die Erde ist eine flache Scheibe.

Man...haben die Leute es gut in D.Man stirbt später evtl.verarmt aber immerhin als geprüfter Angler.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Seien wir doch ehrlich, aus 2 Gründen sprechen sich (geprüfte deutsche) Angler "Pro" Prüfung aus:
> - Neid, dass es zukünftige Angler nicht mehr machen müssten
> - und um (anderen!!!) den Zugang zu Gewässern zu erschweren.



Falsch! 
Ich bin absolut nicht dagegen anderen den Zugang zum Gewässer zu erschweren. 
Jeder soll die Natur erleben und geniessen dürfen. 

Was mir gegen den Strich geht ist, dass viele zwar eine fundierte Ausbildung mit Praxisinhalten fordern, aber das gelernte sollte dann nicht geprüft werden.... 
Das stell ich mir dann so vor:
Ich besuch die Vorbereitungskurse - schlaf da meine Zeit ab und hol mir danach meinen Schein ab. 
Ob ich jetzt von Tuten und Blasen eine Ahnung hab ist mir doch egal....

WAS SPRICHT DENN DAGEGEN SEIN ERLERNTES WISSEN IN EINER PRÜFUNG ZU BELEGEN UM ZU BESTÄTIGEN DAS ER DIE WICHTIGSTEN GRUNDLAGEN DER FISCHEREI GELERNT HAT?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Er belegt damit zuerst nur eines..das er die Prüfungsfragen beherrscht.Mehr nicht.


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> WAS SPRICHT DENN DAGEGEN SEIN ERLERNTES WISSEN IN EINER PRÜFUNG ZU BELEGEN UM ZU BESTÄTIGEN DAS ER DIE WICHTIGSTEN GRUNDLAGEN DER FISCHEREI GELERNT HAT?


 
Ich hatte 50 Jahre keine Prüfung und musste nun - weil ich von Bremen nach NI umgezogen bin - diesen Quatsch nachholen. Gelernt : Nix neues - im Gegenteil - Schnee von gestern ( so hab ich vor 25 Jahren gefischt ) Gerätekunde : Da rede ich einmal überhaupt nicht drüber - das war in meinen Augen Verarsche hoch ³ . Vom Modernen Angeln bzw. dem klassischen Englischen Friedfischangeln hatten die nicht den geringsten Schimmer. Waggler, Centre Pin waren Fremdworte - aber das Heidges Lehrsystem konnten die fehlerfrei runterbeten und die für Norddeutsche so wichtigen Unterscheidungsmerkmale zwischen Leuciscus cephalus und Rutilus meidingerii waren bekannt. Fazit : Wenn ich einen "Neuling" 10 mal mit ans Wasser nehme hat der mehr drauf als nach diesem "Lehrgang".


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Wenn ich einen "Neuling" 10 mal mit ans Wasser nehme hat der mehr drauf als nach diesem "Lehrgang"


Falsch. Schon wenn du ihn einmal mitnimmst


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen "Neuling" 10 mal mit ans Wasser nehme hat der mehr drauf als nach diesem "Lehrgang".



Genau des Pudels Kern #6


Aber ich lese schon den kommenden Einwand....dann muss halt die Qualität der Lehrgänge verbessert werden |schlaf:


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich habe in den letzten beiden Jahren zwei Kumpels ans Angeln herangeführt, in dem ich sie mitnahm und in diesem Frühjahr haben beide die Kasperlprüfung bestanden.Der eine ist beim Kurs regelmäßig eingepennt und hat dennoch mit 0 Fehlern bestanden!
Die Kurspflicht in BW ist schon fast unverschämt,da wird von erwachsenen, arbeitenden Menschen erwartet, sich drei komplette WE(Freitag bis Sonntag) hinzusetzten und sich einen Haufen Theorie reinzuziehen, um dann beim multiple Choice Test Kreutzchen zu machen.
Der Kumpel welcher immer eingeschlafen ist, hat sich die Fragen einfach am Laptop reingepauckt und fertig.
Mit den Kursgebühren veranstalltet der kursgebende Angelverein aufwändige Angelreisen ins Ausland, da kommt richtig was zusammen bei
60 Teilnehmern und ca.200 € Kursgebühr!

Jürgen


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Genau des Pudels Kern #6
> 
> 
> Aber ich lese schon den kommenden Einwand....dann muss halt die Qualität der Lehrgänge verbessert werden |schlaf:


 
Denn sollen alle die das fordern sich als Ausbilder zur Verfügung stellen und "IHRE" Lehrgänge die nötige Qualität geben ....


----------



## Lazarus (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Denn sollen alle die das fordern sich als Ausbilder zur Verfügung stellen und "IHRE" Lehrgänge die nötige Qualität geben ....


Gute Idee! |rolleyes Woher weißt du denn, das das nicht bereits passiert ist? Es soll ja durchaus bereits gute Kurse geben.

Man muss sich halt vorher informieren. Wer eine neue Rolle sucht, tut das ja auch.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Qualität der Lehrgänge zu ändern ist wenn man den Job verantwortungsvoll macht, nicht so einfach möglich. 

Natürlich könnte ich den Leuten erzählen, wie ich fische und wie man das meiner Meinung nach richtig macht - das Problem ist aber, das hilft den Leuten in der Prüfung nix und bringt sie ggf. sogar vom vorrangigen Ziel, nämlich die Prüfungsfragen richtig anzukreuzen, ab.  

Das Ding heißt ja nicht umsonst "Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung" - die Leute werden auf das vorbereitet was sie in der Prüfung wissen müssen und eben nicht auf die Realität.


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Gute Idee! |rolleyes Woher weißt du denn, das das nicht bereits passiert ist? Es soll ja durchaus bereits gute Kurse geben.
> 
> Man muss sich halt vorher informieren. Wer eine neue Rolle sucht, tut das ja auch.


 
Ach so, in Bremen z.B. hat der Landesfischereiverband das Monopol und kein anderer. Denn fahre ich also 800 km, quatiere mich 3 - 4 Wochen ein und lege die qualitativ hochwertige Bayrische Prüfung ab ?
Ach so zur Rolle : ich fische nur noch mit Centre Pins - eine Form die man nicht mehr verbessern kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## Lazarus (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Lehrgänge zu ändern ist wenn man den Job verantwortungsvoll macht, nicht so einfach möglich.


Natürlich ist es nicht einfach. Einfach ist es, den Heintges vorzulesen. Da kommen dann wenigstens nicht so viele Fragen, weil die Leute sowieso einpennen.

Man kann aber schon einiges tun: In Fischkunde muss ich z.B Knispels Rutilus Meidingerii nicht mit allen Einzelheiten die im Heintges stehen, breittreten.
Bei dem reicht es, das Bild zu zeigen, auf seine besonderes Seltenheit und das Vorkommen im Chiemsee hinzuweisen und darauf, dass in der Prüfung das leicht unterständige Maul gefragt werden kann. 2 Minuten. 

Die gesparten 4 Minuten kann ich beim Huchen investieren, indem ich zurätzliche Bilder zeige, und die Gewässer in der Umgebung nenne, wo der tatsächlich vorkommt.

Die Gewässerkunde kann man auf 4 Stunden bringen, die 3 gesparten Stunden kann man in Praxis und Gerätekunde investieren.

Das Recht kann man vollständig in 5 Stunden unterbringen, inkl. Diskussion zu den bayerischen Besonderheiten.
Rechtsteile, die in der Prüfung nicht drankommen, wie z.B. die Koppelfischerei und manches andere was in der Heintges-Präsentation drin ist, kann man ruhigen Gewissens eindampfen.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt ja nicht umsonst "Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung" -  die Leute werden auf das vorbereitet was sie in der Prüfung wissen  müssen und eben nicht auf die Realität.



Wie das Ding heißt, kann dir als verantwortungsbewusstem Ausbilder Schnurz sein. Du musst dich an den offiziellen Ausbildungsplan halten, schon klar. Welchen der dort vorgeschriebenen Themen du wieviel Raum gibst, ist aber deine Sache.

Der Schlüssel zu sinnvollen Kursen ist meiner Meinung nach, die Gruppe klein zu halten und kein Standard-Ausbildungssystem zu benutzen. Dazu noch ein Tag Praxis am Wasser und gut ist.

Das erfordert natürlich etwas mehr Mühe vom Ausbilder. Was Knispel ja gefordert hat.


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Wie das Ding heißt, kann dir als verantwortungsbewusstem Ausbilder  Schnurz sein. Du musst dich an den offiziellen Ausbildungsplan halten,  schon klar. Welchen der dort vorgeschriebenen Themen du wieviel Raum  gibst, ist aber deine Sache.
> 
> Der Schlüssel zu sinnvollen Kursen ist meiner Meinung nach, die Gruppe  klein zu halten und kein Standard-Ausbildungssystem zu benutzen. Dazu  noch ein Tag Praxis am Wasser und gut ist.
> 
> Das erfordert natürlich etwas mehr Mühe vom Ausbilder. Was Knispel ja gefordert hat.


Oder einfach eine allgemein einheitliche Regelung eines käuflich erwerbaren FS in Deutschland. Dann gute durchdachte praxisnahe Kurse von Vereinen die jeder Neuling gegen eine Gebühr freiwillig besuchen kann. Wenn sie von der Preis&Leistung attraktiv gestaltet werden, wird man diese sicher auch in Anspruch nehmen und hat so vielleicht auch gleich ein paar neue Vereinsmitglieder falls man diese wünscht. Aber naja diese Vorschläge gab es schon öfter hier aber anscheinend ist es einigen nicht gut genug...^^


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@Lazarus
Das was du beschreibst ist nichts anderes, als den Lehrstoff entsprechend zu komprimieren und Ballastwissen rauszulassen. 

Auf diese Idee sollte eigentlich jeder Ausbilder kommen, wenn er sich den Fragenkatalog anschaut und zeitgleich auch mal in das "Heintges Lernsystem" reinschaut. 

Deswegen sind die künftigen Angler aber auch nicht besser für die Praxis gerüstet.

Einer praxisnahen Ausbildung sind durch die Anforderungen welche die Prüfung stellt einfach Grenzen gesetzt. 

Natürlich kann ich zu jedem Lehrinhalt gerade in der Gerätekunde sagen, dass ich das anders mache. Aber es hilft den Leuten nicht zum bestehen der Prüfung. Viel mehr besteht die Gefahr dass sie völlig verwirrt werden. 

Das "Argument" dann muss die Qualität der Lehrgänge verbessert werden, kann ich daher nur eingeschränkt gelten lassen. 

Erstmal müssten die Anforderungen die in der Prüfung gestellt werden verbessert werden, dann kann man im Lehrgang viel leichter darauf reagieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wer prüft eigentlich die Ausbilder und Prüfer?
Sind die pädagogisch geschult?
Sind die fachlich geschult?
Wenn eine Prüfung oder Kurs so wichtig ist für manche, muss es ja noch wichtiger sein, dass nur bestes, ausgesuchtes, strengstens geprüftes Personal zum ausbilden und prüfen zum Einsatz kommt..


Denn da geht's ja um Menschen, nicht  nur um Fische........


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

In den meisten Bundesländern ist meines Wissens doch "der Heintges" nicht vorgeschrieben, d.h. jede Prüfungsdurchführende Institution kann doch gerade hier schalten und walten wie sie will. Also alte Zäune einreißen und neue schaffen oder anders rum, warum nicht neue Wege gehen. Aber das ist wie mit den Verbänden, alte Strukturen einreißen unmöglich. Mein Opa hat schon mit dem Heinzblinker auf Hecht gefischt, denn hat das der Angler von heute auch so zumachen. Mit z.B. großen Streamern fischt man nur auf Forellen ....


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer prüft eigentlich die Ausbilder und Prüfer?
> Sind die pädagogisch geschult?
> Sind die fachlich geschult?
> Wenn eine Prüfung oder Kurs so wichtig ist für manche, muss es ja noch wichtiger sein, dass nur bestes, ausgesuchtes, strengstens geprüftes Personal zum ausbilden und prüfen zum Einsatz kommt..
> ...


 
An meinem alten Wohnort genügte die Sportfischerprüfung und eine Unterweisung im LFV. Es war einmal angedacht, dass die Ausbilder auch eine Gewässerwartegrundausbildung haben sollten , ob das eingeführt wurde weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Lazarus (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer prüft eigentlich die Ausbilder und Prüfer?


Keiner (in By) - sie müssen einen Fischereischein haben, steht in der AVBayFIG §6.  

Alles weitere regelt der Markt, das müsste dir ja eigentlich gefallen.
Dass der Verband Kurse für Ausbilder mit abschließender praktischer Prüfung anbietet, sollte man aber auch erwähnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> An meinem alten Wohnort genügte die Sportfischerprüfung und eine Unterweisung im LFV. Es war einmal angedacht, dass die Ausbilder auch eine Gewässerwartegrundausbildung haben sollten , ob das eingeführt wurde weiß ich nicht.



Man kann also jeden ungeprüft, nur unterwiesen, auf Menschen loslassen?

Auf Fische aber brauchts ne Prüfung?

Interessant ;-)))))))))))

Kein Wunder, dass dann so "ausgebildete und geprüfte" Angler zustande kommen, wie im Eingangspost beschrieben..


Der teutonische Michel scheints zu brauchen - na denn...


----------



## daci7 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass ALLES was der *Angler* am Wasser wissen muss auf 2 DinA4 Zettel passt - eventuell sogar auf einen.
Die Lehrgänge sind nicht dazu da, den Leuten das Angeln beizubringen - das lernt man "by doing" oder indem man abschaut, bzw liest. Es geht um die 2-3 "wichtigen" Regeln, Gesetze und von mir aus ein wenig "Verhaltenskodex".
Das bring ich jedem Neuling an einem Abend mit nem Bierchen am Wasser bei


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass ALLES was der *Angler* am Wasser wissen muss auf 2 DinA4 Zettel passt - eventuell sogar auf einen.
> Die Lehrgänge sind nicht dazu da, den Leuten das Angeln beizubringen - das lernt man "by doing" oder indem man abschaut, bzw liest. Es geht um die 2-3 "wichtigen" Regeln, Gesetze und von mir aus ein wenig "Verhaltenskodex".
> Das bring ich jedem Neuling an einem Abend mit nem Bierchen am Wasser bei



Sehr Interessant!

2 Din A 4 Seiten, evtl. sogar auf einen...
Wenn ich mir hier die Threads im AB so durchlese kann ich dem leider nicht zustimmen!
Das bei den Vorbereitungskursen und bei der Prüfung nachholbedarf besteht bestreite ich gar nicht! 
Besser machen geht immer!

Was wären denn die 2-3 wichtigen Regeln und Gesetze?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Es geht um die 2-3 "wichtigen" Regeln, Gesetze und von mir aus ein wenig "Verhaltenskodex".
> Das bring ich jedem Neuling an einem Abend mit nem Bierchen am Wasser bei


Verhalten bringste keinem bei, hat man oder nicht aus dem Elternhaus..

Regeln und Gesetze sind einfachst so und bundesweit zu verwenden, muss man groß schreiben, um das auf DinA4 zu kriegen :



> Da an vielen Gewässern unterschiedliche Regeln bez. Schonzeit, Schonmaß und Regeln gelten, ist der Angler verpflichtet, sich vor Beginn des Angels darüber zu informieren und die für das jeweilige Gewässer geltenden Regeln, Schonmaße und Schonzeiten zu beachten.
> 
> Das gleiche gilt für die Bestimmungen, die aus Bundes- oder Landesnaturschutzgesetzen oder örtlichen Bestimmungen resultieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verhalten bringste keinem bei, hat man oder nicht aus dem Elternhaus..
> 
> Regeln und Gesetze sind einfachst so und bundesweit zu verwenden, muss man groß schreiben, um das auf DinA4 zu kriegen :


Tja Thomas, ich hätt's halt ein wenig ausgeschmückt 

Mit "Verhaltenskodex" mein ich sowas was manch einer unter dem schwammigen Begriff Waidgerechtigkeit führt- kurz beschrieben wie man richtig tötet, kurzer Hinweis das der Angelplatz sauber zu hinterlassen ist (egal ob vorher Müll da lag oder nicht), kurzer Hinweis das Ufervegetation in keinem Fall angerührt werden darf usw.

Und die Leute die mit mir ans Wasser gehen können sich benehmen - sonst wären die nicht mit mir am Wasser 

@daoxxnsepp
Alles weitere ist *für den Angler* unwichtig - wenn auch in manchen Fällen interessant. Solang der sich an die Regeln hält braucht der nicht wissen wie sich welcher Fisch fortpflanzt oder warum welcher Gewässertyp wie beschaffen ist ...


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Man könnte noch was schreiben im Sinne von "Es sind nur eindeutig identifizierte Fische über dem Schonmaß und außerhalb ihrer Schonzeit zu entnehmen, Verstöße werden mit blablablub bestraft"
Damit zwingt man dann noch die Leute sich mit den verschiedenen Arten auseinander zu setzen 
Fänd ich interessant wie dann die ganzen alten Hasen, die die Prüfung ja sogar mal abgelegt haben ins Schwitzen kommen, wenn der Fischereiaufseher fragt ob es eine Güster oder ein Brasse ist, ob ein Rotauge oder ne Rotfeder oder ne Nase, ob Lachs oder Meerforelle, ob Karausche oder Giebel ...
#h


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@daci7
schau dir mal das Merkblatt aus S-H an: 4 Seiten.

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...rkblatt_TourFSchein__blob=publicationFile.pdf


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich gebe es auf....

Soweit ich jetzt verstanden habe, sind die Prüfungsgegner gegen (Aus)Bildung und wollen den/die Angler schön dumm halten. 
Hauptsache Angeln, nen Zettel in die Hand gedrückt wo die "wichtigesten Regeln" niedergeschrieben sind und gut is´.

Ich sage es euch - ohne Qualifikation disqualifizieren wir uns selber!

Und die Aussage, dass es beim Fischereischein um Staatsknete geht ist schlichtweg falsch!
Die "Kosten" für den Fischereischein werden zu 100% für die Fischerei verwendet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Mit einer "Qualifikation" von unqualifizierten, weil pädagogisch und inhaltlich ungeprüften Lehrern und Prüfern wird da aber nix besser.......


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit einer "Qualifikation" von unqualifizierten, weil pädagogisch und inhaltlich ungeprüften Lehrern und Prüfern wird da aber nix besser.......



wer behauptet das die Ausbilder nicht Qualifiziert sind?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Weil die keine pädagogische Prüfung abgelegt haben..

Man kann doch solche ungeprüften Leute nicht auf Menschen loslassen...

Nicht umsonst musste ich z. B. ne Ausbildereignungsprüfung machen, bevor ich als Küchenmeister  ausbilden durfte, bei der das meiste Pädagogik und Recht war..

Das braucht meines Wissens kein Ausbilder in einem einzigen Bundesland zur Sportfischerprüfung vorher ablegen ..

Bedeutet im Klartext:
Man kann ungeprüft Leute auf Menschen loslassen, aber nicht auf Fische..


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Mein lieber Thomas, 
du darfst nicht immer pauschalisieren!
Einige der Ausbilder sind mit Sicherheit nicht ausreichend Qualifiziert. 
Aber der größte Teil!

Hier in Bayern bietet das Institut der Fischerei regelmässig solche Grund und Fortbildungsveranstaltungen für Schulungskräfte MIT anschließender Prüfung an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Pädagogische und inhaltliche Prüfungen sind aber nicht *gesetzlich *vorgeschrieben wie die Prüfung für Angler.

*Gesetzlich* werden also ungeprüfte auf Menschen als Lehrer und Prüfer zur Sportfischerprüfung losgelassen!!

Während man *gesetzlich* nicht ungeprüft auf Fische losgelassen werden soll - ich hab da eben ein etwas anderes Verständnis von sinnvollen Gesetzen....

So wie ich mich ja auch nicht für eine sinnvolle, praktische Ausbildung für Angler wehre - nur gegen die *gesetzliche *Zwangsprüfung...........


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Und die Aussage, dass es beim Fischereischein um Staatsknete geht ist schlichtweg falsch!
> Die "Kosten" für den Fischereischein werden zu 100% für die Fischerei verwendet.



Also bei uns wird der Verwaltungsvorgang mit einer Gebühr belegt!
Diese Gebühr kann jede Gemeinde in ihrer Gebührenordnung selbst festlegen.
Bei meiner letzten Verlängerung des " Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit" wurden dafür für den einen Verwaltungsvorgang natürlich 5X die Gebühr erhoben.Ist ja auch logisch für 5 Jahre!
Alles nur um die Haushalte der Gemeinden aufzufrischen!
Schon allein die Bezeichnung "Fischereischein auf Lebenzeit" ist eine glatte Lüge,wenn dieser dennoch laufend verlängert werden muss!
Bei meiner letzten Verlängerung musste natürlich noch das entsprechende Formular geändert werden und es wurden noch neue Passbilder fällig für 15€,so hat wenigstens der Fotoladen auch noch was davon. 

Ich glaube da haben alle möglichen Leute etwas davon,aber am wenigsten der Angler!

Jürgen


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Alter bei Zahlung	Betrag in Euro
14-22 	                       300€
23-27 	                       288€
28-32 	                       256€
33-37 	                       224€
38-42           	            192€
43-47 	                       160€
48-52 	                       128€
53-57 	                         96€
58-62 	                         64€
63-67 	                         32€
ab 68 	                         --

unglaublich, ab 68 ist der Fischereischein sogar Kostenlos....

Erzähl mir bitte nichts davon das der Angler nichts davon hat!
Wichtige Projekte werden durch die Fischereiabgabe gefördert die uns allen Helfen!

@Thomas
Das nachbesserungen, auch im Fischereigesetz, Erforderlich sind streite ich gar nicht ab. 
Ich wehre mich nur dagegen diese abzuschaffen!


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@Daoxxonsepp
Das mag vielleicht in deinem schönen Bayern so sein,in Rest BRD ist es so wie ich es geschildert habe!
Und wenn du wirklich glaubst,dass diese Fischereiabgabe auch tatsächlich etwa für Gewässerpflege oder für Besatz verwendet wird,dann bist du ein Traumtänzer!
Davon werden wohl eher Dienstreisen von Funktionären, oder sonstige Spesen bezahlt.

Jürgen


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ja dann bin ich wohl ein Traumtänzer.....

Und Besatz ist das allerletzte für was die Fischereiabgabe verwendet wird - das mal so am Rande....


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Du darfst dir gerne mal die Mühe machen und Googeln für welche supertollen Projekte die Fischereiabgabe verwendet wird.
Danach wirst du deine Aussage revidieren!


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nachdem man mir erklärte,dass ich bei der Verlängerung meines Fischereischeins nur noch den neuen auf Lebenszeit bekommen würde, hätte ich natürlich auch lieber die Variante der Einmalzahlung gewählt.
Dies ist aber zumindest in BW nicht möglich,also muss ich wie gehabt alle Jahre wieder die Verwaltungsvorgänge löhnen.
Der einzige Unterschied zu meinem bisherigen Fischereischei ist der winzige Aufdruck "Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit".
Wie gesagt eine glatte Lüge, um weiterhin Gelder vom Bürger (Angler) abzupressen!
Ich fühle mich dabei jedenfalls verarscht!



> Du darfst dir gerne mal die Mühe machen und Googeln für welche supertollen Projekte die Fischereiabgabe verwendet wird.



Das werde ich gelegentlich auch tun!

Jürgen


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

das freut mich 

#6


----------



## Purist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also bei uns wird der Verwaltungsvorgang mit einer Gebühr belegt!
> Diese Gebühr kann jede Gemeinde in ihrer Gebührenordnung selbst festlegen.
> Bei meiner letzten Verlängerung des " Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit" wurden dafür für den einen Verwaltungsvorgang natürlich 5X die Gebühr erhoben.Ist ja auch logisch für 5 Jahre!
> Alles nur um die Haushalte der Gemeinden aufzufrischen!



10 Jahresfischereischein = 18€ Gebühr (für die Gemeinde), so sieht's hier in Hessen aus. Da melkt keine Gemeinde extra dran herum, das ist überall im Land gleich. Zugegeben, 18€ für einen Wisch, der fast genauso schnell wie eine Angelerlaubnis ausgestellt wird, die hälte darf man noch selbst ausfüllen, das Festmachen des Fotos und die Stempelei, sind natürlich ziemlich grenzwertig. Der neue Personalausweis kostet inzwischen ja auch Unsummen, ist auch nur 10 Jahre gültig und kostet nur läppische 10,80€ mehr, ist aber Plastikkarte aus der Fabrik. #c


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@Purist,
Leider habe ich mir in meiner Wut über diese Unverschämtheit meiner Gemeinde nicht gemerkt,wie hoch die Gebühren tatsächlich waren!
Werde dieses jedoch bei Gelegenheit noch mal erfragen.
Fakt ist,dass sich hier die Gebühren sogar von Dorf zu Dorf, innerhalb eines Verwaltungsbezirks, unterscheiden.
Ich wollte den Schein nämlich ursprünglich bei meiner "Geschäftsstelle"
der Verwaltung holen, nur dauerte es drei Tage bis ich den auch bekommen hätte.Daraufhin bin ich zur Gesamtverwaltung wo ich ihn direkt bekommen habe und dieser sogar noch ca.10€ billiger war.
Postkutschenaufschlag? 

Jürgen


----------



## Lazarus (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil die keine pädagogische Prüfung abgelegt haben..


Man könnte meinen, dir ginge es gar nicht um die Sache, sondern nur darum, 'dagegen' zu sein. 

Bei den Prüfungen für Angler forderst du, dass diese abgeschafft wird. Kurse die man freiwillg besuchen kann, sind aber sinnvoll, das hast du mehrmals geschrieben.

Genau diese Regelung gilt für die Ausbilder, es gibt keine Prüfung, jeder kann aber freiwillig einen Kurs besuchen und falls er möchte, sich anschließend auch Prüfen lassen.
Das passt dir jetzt aber auch wieder nicht.

Manchen kann man es eben nie recht machen...

Ergänzung:
Persönlich bin ich durchaus wie du der Ansicht, dass die Ausbilder eine Prüfung ablegen sollten, wo ihre fachlichen und pädagogischen Fähigkeiten bewertet würden. 
Das wäre der Qualität der Kurse sicher förderlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich sage nur, wenn Angler gesetzlich geprüft werden sollen, ist es Voraussetzung, dass deren Ausbilder und Prüfer vorher auch gesetzlich geprüft wurden.

Ist ja ein Unterschied, ob jemand ungeprüft auf Fische oder Menschen losgelassen wird, oder?

Und es kann doch nicht sein, dass man wegen Fischen gesetzlich geprüft werden muss - Aber nicht, wenn man als Lehrer/Prüfer auf Menschen losgelassen wird?

Wenn schon denn schon - und dann auch konsequent.......


----------



## Purist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Purist,
> Leider habe ich mir in meiner Wut über diese Unverschämtheit meiner  Gemeinde nicht gemerkt,wie hoch die Gebühren tatsächlich waren!



Steht bei uns auf dem Fischereischein |rolleyes
Mir gefällt ja die Lösung in Niedersachsen: Einmal beantragen und unbegrenzte Gültigkeit. Auch gibt'd dort oben genug Vereine, die das Ding gar nicht sehen wollen, da reicht eine Kopie des Prüfungswisches. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sage nur, wenn Angler gesetzlich geprüft werden sollen, ist es Voraussetzung, dass deren Ausbilder und Prüfer vorher auch gesetzlich geprüft wurden.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben Ausbilder grundsätzlich auch die Prüfung abgelegt. |kopfkrat
Bei den Prüfern sah das bei uns anders aus, einer vom Amt und ein Haufen Jagdgesellen überwachten die Angelegenheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es geht nicht um die abgelegte Angelprüfung der Sportfischerprüfung, sondern darum, das bei denen die pädagogischen Fähigkeiten zur Unterrichtung abgeprüft wird..

Ist ja wohl wichtiger, dass Lehrer und Prüfer die auf Menschen losgelassen werden diesbezüglich geprüft sind, als Angler wegen Fischen..


----------



## Purist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die abgelegte Angelprüfung der Sportfischerprüfung, sondern darum, das bei denen die pädagogischen Fähigkeiten zur Unterrichtung abgeprüft wird..



Da bist du schnell beim notwendigen Studium oder einer längeren und teuren Ausbildung, das würde wiederum finanziell auf künftige Prüflinge abgewälzt werden. Wenn du dir anschaust wie bei Lehrern ihre pädagogische Eignung, ich spreche nicht von der Bildung, "geprüft" wird, würdest du sagen: Darauf kann man auch verzichten.  

Ich muss aber auch hinzufügen, so grausam, bezüglich der Pädagogik, habe ich meine damalige "Vorbereitung zur FP" gar nicht in Erinnerung, da hatte ich deutlich schlechtere Lehrer in der Schulzeit. Wobei man vielleicht nicht unerwähnt lassen sollte, dass sich inzwischen an unseren Schulen (gerade hier in Hessen) auch große Mengen von "Ersatzlehrern" tummeln, deren pädagogische Fähigkeiten man auch anzweifeln darf, weil sie nie auf Lehramt studiert haben. 

Wie werden die "Ausbilder zur FP" eigentlich wirklich vergütet, hier und da liest man etwas von "Ehrenamt"?


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Purist schrieb:


> Wie werden die "Ausbilder zur FP" eigentlich wirklich vergütet, hier und da liest man etwas von "Ehrenamt"?


 
....oft so wie Hilfsarbeiter, meist sicher nicht so wie Lehrer.:q

Na ja, wenn es auch keine Prüfung für Ausbilder gibt, so muss man in Nieds. doch mindestens ausgebildeter Gewässerwart sein.
Im praktischen Teil gibt es sogar ne Prüfung.
Dann geht es auf Vorschlag weiter, wobei auch die Fähigkeiten betrachtet werden sollen....

Was die Prüfer betrifft, die müssen schon einige (10/8)Jahre aktive Ausbilder sein und legen im praktischen Teil noch eine weitere Prüfung hin.
Wer jahrelang keinen Mist machte, ist wohl praktisch ausreichend geprüft.
Wer 10 Jahre aktiver Ausbilder war, wird es wohl aus Überzeugung sein. 
Prüfer und der gewählte Bezirks Vorsitzende +ein Beisitzer nehmen dann gemeinsam die Prüfung ab. 
So weit die Theorie.....


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @daci7
> schau dir mal das Merkblatt aus S-H an: 4 Seiten.
> 
> http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...rkblatt_TourFSchein__blob=publicationFile.pdf



Das sieht doch schonmal ziemlich gut aus!
Klein gedruckt geht das auf eine DinA4 Seite (Vor und Rückseite) - einlaminieren und ab in die Angeltasche. Damit (so behaupte ich) hätte jeder Angler jedenfalls theoretisch - mehr Wissen dabei als 99% der geprüften momentan am Wasser.



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf....
> 
> Soweit ich jetzt verstanden habe, sind die Prüfungsgegner gegen (Aus)Bildung und wollen den/die Angler schön dumm halten.
> Hauptsache Angeln, nen Zettel in die Hand gedrückt wo die "wichtigesten Regeln" niedergeschrieben sind und gut is´.
> ...


Das mit der Knete ist mir erstmal wumpe, wobei das natürlich auf den zweiten Blick auch interessant ist. 
Die Frage ist eher: Wie disqualifizieren wir uns denn dadurch? Ich bin NIEMALS gegen Bildung - sofern sie frei und freiwillig ist. Ich bin gegen den unsinnigen Zwang eine Prüfung abzulegen die im Endeffekt nicht mehr bescheinigt als dass man fähig ist zu lesen - und wenn man des Lesens mächtig ist reicht eben auch der obige Zettel.
#h


----------



## Purist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin NIEMALS gegen Bildung - sofern sie frei und freiwillig ist. Ich bin gegen den unsinnigen Zwang eine Prüfung abzulegen die im Endeffekt nicht mehr bescheinigt als dass man fähig ist zu lesen - und wenn man des Lesens mächtig ist reicht eben auch der obige Zettel.



Bildung heisst nicht nur lesen, Bildung heisst Gelesenes zu verstehenund im Hinterkopf behalten zu können. 

Den Zettel brauchst du als "Geprüfter" nur zu überfliegen, verstehst ihn sofort, weisst worauf du zu achten hast. 
Als Ungeprüfter Angelanfänger wirst du ihn mehrmals lesen müssen, und trotzdem werden dir die Meisten mit diesem Urlaubsschein anschließend keine Detailfragen zum Inhalt beantworten können, die Geprüfte gewiss drauf haben. "Kann man ja nachlesen", könnte man argumentieren, sicherlich, ob das mit zappelndem Fang vor den eigenen Füßen sein muss, sei dahingestellt. Näheres könnte man nur durch umfangreiche Kontrollen erfahren, wenn sie denn durchgeführt werden (bei der imens gestiegenen Anglerzahl).


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Aus einem andern Thread: (es ging um Artbestimmung - es handelte sich um Blaubandbärblinge)

Zitat von *MefoFan* 

 
_Hier sind neue Bilder...In dem Graben sind jede Menge von dieser
Art.
Dann kann ich mir jetzt Köderfische direkt vor der Tür fangen._

_Auch so ein Argument PRO Prüfung und PRO Vorbereitungskurs. 
Sowas - und noch viel mehr hat nämlich keinen Platz auf einem DinA4 Blatt....._


----------



## olaft64 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nur mal nebenbei: ich habe im November Prüfung gemacht und weiß noch, dass es ganzjährig geschützte Arten gibt- ob ich alle (wie z.B. Mühlkoppe) nur 7 Monate nach der Prüfung noch identifizieren kann????? Im Ergebnis ein Bestimmungsbuch in der Angeltasche und gut ist.

Anglerprüfung hieß für mich: stupide Antworten auf 600 Fragen lernen, bei wenigen interessanten Themen im Vorbereitungskurs noch Inhalte mitnehmen- und das Meiste ganz schnell vergessen, da nicht praxisrelevant. 

Da Du sicher fragst: besondere Bestimmungen in der Donau interessieren mich 8 km Luftlinie vom Rhein entfernt überhaupt nicht- als ein Beispiel.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Was wären denn die 2-3 wichtigen Regeln und Gesetze?



Brauchst nur eine Regel:

_" Informiere Dich über die gültigen Gesetze und Vorschriften des Bundeslandes, in dem Du angeln willst_".

Fertig, mehr braucht es nicht um zu angeln.


Die wirklichen Mißstände werden beim Besatz und der Hege erzeugt. Samt und sonders von Typen, die eine "Fischerprüfung" gemacht haben.
Da liegt der Hund begraben.

Also weg mit dem Mist, und den "Bewirtschaftern" Daumenschrauben angelegt. Alles andere ist bullshit.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Brauchst nur eine Regel:
> 
> _" Informiere Dich über die gültigen Gesetze und Vorschriften des Bundeslandes, in dem Du angeln willst_".


 
Du lebst offenbar genau wie ich in einer Traumwelt....


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Du lebst offenbar genau wie ich in einer Traumwelt....




Ja, und wie Millionen von Fahradfahrern, die sich - völlig prüfungslos- über die StVo informieren müssen. Und es soll tatsächlich Überlebende geben. 

Und wie Tausende von Urlaubsanglern, die in einem fremden Bundesland - ohne auf dessen Gesetzeslage geprüft worden zu sein - plötzlich mit Eigenverantwortung konfrontiert werden.


----------



## Knispel (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Purist schrieb:


> Wie werden die "Ausbilder zur FP" eigentlich wirklich vergütet, hier und da liest man etwas von "Ehrenamt"?


 
Zu DM - Zeiten gab in meinen alten LV wenn ich mich recht erinnere, um die 600,- DM für den Lehrgang. Was es heute gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Lazarus (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, und wie Millionen von Fahradfahrern, die sich - völlig prüfungslos- über die StVo informieren müssen. Und es soll tatsächlich Überlebende geben.


Bei uns machen die Kinder in der dritten Klasse den Fahradführerschein. Vorher Verkehrserziehung in HSU. Das war schon in den 70ern so und ist es heute noch immer. Scheint sich zu bewähren, die Kids vergessen in den darauffolgenden Jahren zwar viel, Grundwissen bleibt aber doch erhalten. 

Diese Prüfung gehört abgeschafft, ist schließlich völlig unnötig, zwei Seiten  mit den wichtigsten Verkehrsregeln würden auch genügen. Die Polizei  müsste die Gören nur öfter kontrollieren!


----------



## Smanhu (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, und wie Millionen von Fahradfahrern, die sich - völlig prüfungslos- über die StVo informieren müssen. Und es soll tatsächlich Überlebende geben.
> 
> Und wie Tausende von Urlaubsanglern, die in einem fremden Bundesland - ohne auf dessen Gesetzeslage geprüft worden zu sein - plötzlich mit Eigenverantwortung konfrontiert werden.


 
Man wird hier noch tausend Beispiele bringen können, weshalb die Prüfung unnötig ist. Einige Bundesländer zeigen dass es funktioniert, der Rest der Welt zeigt dass es funktioniert. Einige hier können soweit nicht schauen und leider spricht auch das Gesetz hier in Deutschland Anderes. Aber hier kann ich nur Ludwig Thoma zitieren:
"Er war guter Jurist und auch sonst von ..........."


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Bei uns machen die Kinder in der dritten Klasse den Fahradführerschein. Vorher Verkehrserziehung in HSU. Das war schon in den 70ern so und ist es heute noch immer. Scheint sich zu bewähren, die Kids vergessen in den darauffolgenden Jahren zwar viel, Grundwissen bleibt aber doch erhalten.
> 
> Diese Prüfung gehört abgeschafft, ist schließlich völlig unnötig, zwei Seiten  mit den wichtigsten Verkehrsregeln würden auch genügen. Die Polizei  müsste die Gören nur öfter kontrollieren!



Erinnere ich mich gerne dran - fand ich damals schon Schwachfug und bin konsequenterweise auch durchgefallen 
Und ich würde behaupte, dass ich damals schon besser Radfahren konnte und mich auch sicherer im Straßenverkehr bewegt habe als 90% meiner Mitstreiter inklusive der Lehrgangsleitung in Form eines dicken Sesselpubser-Polizisten (der das letzte Mal wahrscheinlich zu seiner eigenen Prüfung auf dem Rad saß) und meiner Lehrerin.
Nur blöd war, dass ich keinen Aufkleber aufs Rad gekriegt hab und daher ... naja, was eigentlich? 

Es kommen ja noch mehr Parallelen hoch |supergri

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Man wird hier noch tausend Beispiele bringen können, weshalb die Prüfung unnötig ist. Einige Bundesländer zeigen dass es funktioniert, der Rest der Welt zeigt dass es funktioniert.


Stimmt, soooooooooo einfach isses:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## Lazarus (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Erinnere ich mich gerne dran - fand ich damals schon Schwachfug und bin konsequenterweise auch durchgefallen
> Und ich würde behaupte, dass ich damals schon besser Radfahren konnte und mich auch sicherer im Straßenverkehr bewegt habe als 90% meiner Mitstreiter



Daci7, du bist nicht alleine:

_Im Oktober stellte der ADAC die Ergebnisse seines Autofahrer-Pisa-Tests  vor. Dabei wurden knapp die Hälfte der Fragen falsch beantwortet! Die  Selbsteinschätzung der Autofahrer stand in krassem Widerspruch zu diesen  großen Wissenslücken. 94 Prozent aller Befragten halten sich für gute  oder sehr gute Autofahrer.  _

Ergo: Rein freiwillige Kurse würden wenig helfen. Gerade die, die ihn am nötigsten hätten, würden so einen Lehrgang nicht besuchen. 
Weil sie sowieso schon besser sind als die anderen, zumindest in ihren eigenen Augen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Fakt ist doch, dass immer mehr Bundesländer immer mehr Ausnahmeregeln schaffen und damit in der Praxis zeigen, dass die Prüfung unnötig ist.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## mantikor (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

klar und als nächstes schaffen wir dann den führerschein ab, weil man kann ja auch so fahren und in irgendeinem kleinen land in afrika gehts ja auch ohne ^^ so lange wir unter einer kapitalistischen und industrielobby fördernden regierung leben wird der angelschein mit kostenpflichtiger prüfung pflicht sein !


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Im Link von mir geht's aber nicht um Afrika oder Führerschein, sondern um bundesdeutsches Recht in bundesdeutschen Bundesländern bezüglich Angeln..

Wo in der Praxis seit Jahren gezeigt wird, dass ohne Prüfung die Angelwelt nicht zusammenbricht...

Und wo immer mehr Bundesländer der sinnlosen Prüfung immer mehr und immer großzügigere Ausnahmeregelungen entgegensetzen..

Richtung stimmt, Geschwindigkeit könnte man natürlich erhöhen........


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



mantikor schrieb:


> klar und als nächstes schaffen wir dann den führerschein ab, weil man kann ja auch so fahren und in irgendeinem kleinen land in afrika gehts ja auch ohne ^^ so lange wir unter einer kapitalistischen und industrielobby fördernden regierung leben wird der angelschein mit kostenpflichtiger prüfung pflicht sein !



Alter Schwede, was für Vergleiche.

Es gibt kein Land in welches man ohne Führerschein fahren darf.
Kein land ohne Fahrprüfung.
Sehr wohl aber Länder in D (mit Einschränkungen) und auch in der EU wo man ohne Fischereiprüfung angeln darf.

Im Grunde geht es bei der Prüfung nur ums abkassieren der Einheimischen.
Alles andere sind fadenscheinige Argumente. Besonders mit Blick auf Touristenscheine etc.
Die sind nämlich auch nur zum Abkassieren der Toruristen da.

Die Regierung hat damit wenig zu tun.
Quer stellen tun sich bei der Öffnung des Angelns die Fischereiverbände.
denen gehen Einnahmequellen flöten.


----------



## mantikor (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

haaaalohho das war ironisch gemeint auch an den ^^ zu erkennen !

aber die regierung ermöglicht dieses konfuse treiben ja erst!! und schau mal die verbandsvorstände an das sind immer entweder industrielle oder politiker, der fisch fängt immer am kopf an zu stinken !!!!!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wer behauptet, dass es bei der Prüfung nur ums "abkassieren" geht hat wirklich nichts verstanden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Fakt ist doch, dass immer mehr Bundesländer immer mehr Ausnahmeregeln schaffen und damit in der Praxis zeigen, dass die Prüfung unnötig ist.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642

Es geht um bundesdeutsches Recht in bundesdeutschen Bundesländern bezüglich Angeln..

Wo in der Praxis seit Jahren gezeigt wird, dass ohne Prüfung die Angelwelt nicht zusammenbricht...

Und wo immer mehr Bundesländer der sinnlosen Prüfung immer mehr und immer großzügigere Ausnahmeregelungen entgegensetzen..

Richtung stimmt, Geschwindigkeit könnte man natürlich erhöhen........


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Deine Schallplatte könntest aber auch mal wechseln!

Die Angelwelt bricht zusammen - nur eben nicht für jeden Erkennbar!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nicht die Angelwelt - die Verbandswelt bricht zusammen, Du verwechselst was..

:q:q:q


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Deine Schallplatte könntest aber auch mal wechseln!
> 
> Die Angelwelt bricht zusammen - nur eben nicht für jeden Erkennbar!!!



Ja, für einige würde wirklich eine Welt zusammen brechen - man ist plötzlich nicht mehr Elite ...

Die Angelwelt bricht momentan an ganz anderen Sachen zusammen und der Wegfall der sinnfreien Prüfung würde eine gute finanzielle sowie "lobbyistische" Spritze geben. Mehr Angler, mehr Interessenten, mehr Einnahmen, mehr Einfluss.

Was stört dich als Bayer denn besonders daran? Fällt die Prüfung weg sind doch eh nicht mehr Leute bei euch am Wasser - die Karten werden doch von den Vereinen ausgegeben die schon jetz mehr oder weniger machen was sie wollen.

#h


----------



## Oldschoool (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich bin ganz klar für die Sportfischerprüfung, nur würde ich die etwas umstrukturieren da diese in der momentanen Form nicht wirklich nützlich ist, das Theoretische Wissen welches da vermittelt wird hat mit der Praxis nur im weitesten Sinne etwas zu tun, besser wäre es wohl Praktisches Wissen zu vermitteln, Grundkenntnisse jeder Angelart usw..... 
Allerdings gibt es auch Theorie wissen ohne das kein Angler losgehen sollte, z.b. Schonzeiten.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das einzige, was zusammenbrechen würde, ist wohl Dein Weltbild des absoluten Regelwahnsinns, aber da Du bisher nicht ein einziges schlagkräftiges Argument vorbringen konntest, das auch nur ansatzweise belegt, dass es im angelprüfungsschwachsinngeplagten Deutschland in irgendeiner Form besser, (waid-)gerechter, sauberer und fischfreundlicher zugeht, als im großen weiten Rest der großen weiten Welt, kannst Du gerne hier für dieses Weltbild weiter kämpfen. Du wirst dadurch zwar keineswegs glaubwürdiger, aber trägst wenigstens zur allgemeinen Erheiterung bei. :m

Wir haben, denke ich, jetzt alle verstanden, dass nicht sein darf, was nicht in Dein Bild passt und dass Änderungen von Dingen, die schon seit Jahren schief laufen, einfach schon deshalb unerwünscht sind, weil wir das ja schließlich schon immer so gemacht haben.
Private Frage: Arbeitest Du zufällig in irgendeiner Behörde? Irgendwie kommt mir diese Einstellung nämlich böse bekannt vor.

(Das war jetzt nicht auf den vorhergehenden Beitrag bezogen)


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ja, für einige würde wirklich eine Welt zusammen brechen - man ist plötzlich nicht mehr Elite ...
> 
> Die Angelwelt bricht momentan an ganz anderen Sachen zusammen und der Wegfall der sinnfreien Prüfung würde eine gute finanzielle sowie "lobbyistische" Spritze geben. Mehr Angler, mehr Interessenten, mehr Einnahmen, mehr Einfluss.
> 
> ...



Ach komm - zieh das Thema bitte nicht ins Lächerliche, dazu ist es viel zu komplex! 
Das ich aus Bayern komme hat damit gar nichts zu tun. 
Wäre ich ein Sachse oder aus dem Ruhrgebiet würde ich genau so drüber denken!
In Vorbereitungskursen kann! ich die angehenden Petrijünger  soviele wichtige Dinge näherbringen die nicht auf dein A4 Blatt 
passen. 
Und damit ich sicherstelle das dieser auch schön aufgepasst hab, frage ich die wichtigsten Dinge in einer Prüfung ab. 
Fertig - mehr ist es nicht!


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@Oldschool: Wieso wird in einer Prüfung etwas vermittelt? Ich dachte immer, dafür gäb es die Lehrgänge.:m


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Daci7, du bist nicht alleine:
> 
> _Im Oktober stellte der ADAC die Ergebnisse seines Autofahrer-Pisa-Tests  vor. Dabei wurden knapp die Hälfte der Fragen falsch beantwortet! Die  Selbsteinschätzung der Autofahrer stand in krassem Widerspruch zu diesen  großen Wissenslücken. 94 Prozent aller Befragten halten sich für gute  oder sehr gute Autofahrer.  _
> 
> ...



Hihi, "die Selbsteinschätzung der *Autofahrer*" - das sind doch alles geprüfte Leute. Dein Beispiel zeigt, dass andere Prüfungen anscheinend - so weit du dabei mit der Führerscheinprüfung am Thema vorbeischießt - ebenso nicht sonderlich effektiv sind. Wie du von da zu der Unsinnigkeit freiwilliger Kurse kommst und der Nötigkeit der Prüfung bleibt wohl anderen ein Rätsel.

Achja: Und da du darauf anspielst - Ja ich halte mich für einen überdurchschnittliche guten Angler, einen überdurchschnittlich guten Autofahrer und so weiter und so fort - das ist bei diesem Durchschnitt aber auch keine Kunst. Und das ist bestimmt nicht meine Motivation gegen die Prüfung zu wettern. Von diesem Punkt her müsste ich sogar Prüfungsbefürworter sein ... Aber entgegen meiner Arroganz oder meines Egoismus halte ich es für ein Unding unserer Gesellschaft alles und jeden Bereich mit einem Regelwahn unzugänglich zu machen.

#h


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das einzige, was zusammenbrechen würde, ist wohl Dein Weltbild des absoluten Regelwahnsinns, aber da Du bisher nicht ein einziges schlagkräftiges Argument vorbringen konntest, das auch nur ansatzweise belegt, dass es im angelprüfungsschwachsinngeplagten Deutschland in irgendeiner Form besser, (waid-)gerechter, sauberer und fischfreundlicher zugeht, als im großen weiten Rest der großen weiten Welt, kannst Du gerne hier für dieses Weltbild weiter kämpfen. Du wirst dadurch zwar keineswegs glaubwürdiger, aber trägst wenigstens zur allgemeinen Erheiterung bei. :m
> 
> Wir haben, denke ich, jetzt alle verstanden, dass nicht sein darf, was nicht in Dein Bild passt und dass Änderungen von Dingen, die schon seit Jahren schief laufen, einfach schon deshalb unerwünscht sind, weil wir das ja schließlich schon immer so gemacht haben.
> Private Frage: Arbeitest Du zufällig in irgendeiner Behörde? Irgendwie kommt mir diese Einstellung nämlich böse bekannt vor.
> ...



Ich arbeite in keiner Behörde!
Aber ich gehe mit offenen Augen durch die Natur. 
Das du - und viele andere auch - nach über 13000 Postings überhaupt noch ans Wasser kommst scheint mir fast unmöglich. 
Aber brauchts auch gar nicht - ihr habt ja das Anglerboard!
Da reicht es ebenfalls die Augen aufzumachen - da findet man jeden Tag einen neuen Thread wo erkennbar ist was alles falsch läuft und warum die Ausbilung / Prüfung sogar noch ausgeweitet gehört!

ach ja, noch vergessen:
Wer hier zu Erheiterung beiträgt lass ich mal dahingestellt....


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Achso, jetzt hab ich's kapiert. Wir müssen darauf achten, dass die Leute, die ihr Geld für einen Lehrgang ausgeben, dabei auch schön aufpassen. 
Also da wäre ich für die Wiedereinführung der Fleißkärtchen während der Lehrgänge, und nicht vergessen, am Anfang auch abzufragen, ob alle die Hausaufgaben gemacht haben?

Sag mal, sind bei euch in Bayern alle so unmündig, dass man ihnen keinerlei Reife und Eigeninteresse zutrauen kann?
Ich meine, ich hab mich ja schon immer gefragt, .... (ach, lassen wir das)


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> ...wo erkennbar ist was alles falsch läuft und warum die Ausbilung (----) sogar noch ausgeweitet gehört!



Genau da, bin ich ja völlig bei Dir!!!
Mehr Fortbildungsmöglichkeiten für die Angler durch mehr gezielte und gescheite Angebote der Vereine (oder meinethalben auch Verbände), aber bitteschön freiwillig!


----------



## Purist (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Die Angelwelt bricht momentan an ganz anderen Sachen zusammen und der Wegfall der sinnfreien Prüfung würde eine gute finanzielle sowie "lobbyistische" Spritze geben. Mehr Angler, mehr Interessenten, mehr Einnahmen, mehr Einfluss.



Das ist doch einer der Hauptpunkte, die von Prüfungsgegnern beabsichtigt sind: Möglichst viel mehr aktive Angler in Deutschland, die ausgegebenen Karten werden aber nicht unendlich mehr werden. Denkbare Folge: Erlaubnisscheine würden bei einer deutlich gestiegenen Angleranzahl langfristig wesentlich teurer werden, Angeln Luxus. Der Hintergrund, der auch erklärt warum bislang nur einige Bundesländer prüfungsfreies Angeln ermöglichen: Bevölkerungsdichte im Verhältnis zu den Gewässern. "An der Küste" ist das wenig dramatisch, wenig Einwohner und große Wasserflächen, hier in Mitteldeutschland sieht das anders aus.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Purist, das ist das erste sachdienliche Argument in dieser Hinsicht, das tatsächlich einen Grund aufzeigt, warum es bei uns in Deutschland eventuell anders laufen muss als in den meisten anderen Ländern dieser Welt.

Dem kann ich aber entgegenhalten, dass wir im dicht besiedelten Ruhrgebiet zwar einen deutlichen Angeldruck bei den Fischen dahingehend spüren, dass es längst nicht mehr so einfach wie früher ist, sie an den Haken zu bekommen, man aber noch weit davon entfernt ist, keinen Platz am Wasser zu finden.
Im übrigen -und das darf man bei der Unterscheidung der Länder hinsichtlich Bevölkerungsdichte nicht vergessen- haben es die Gewässerbewirtschafter ja selbst in der Hand, wieviele Erlaubnisscheine sie ausgeben. Wenn ich eine Vielzahl freier Gewässer und Küsten habe, ist natürlich eine liberalere Einstellung einfacher.


----------



## Purist (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dem kann ich aber entgegenhalten, dass wir im dicht besiedelten Ruhrgebiet zwar einen deutlichen Angeldruck bei den Fischen dahingehend spüren, dass es längst nicht mehr so einfach wie früher ist, sie an den Haken zu bekommen, man aber noch weit davon entfernt ist, keinen Platz am Wasser zu finden.



Natürliche Regulierung der Anglerzahl durch weniger Fänge? |rolleyes Erleben wir nicht seit einigen Jahren die massive Aufrüstung unserer Freizeitbeschäftigung, um dem, wenigstens mit teurem Gerät, entgegenwirken zu können?
Geht es nur um den gemütlichen Angelplatz, Ruhe findet man bei großer Kollegenanzahl eigentlich nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch wegen der Urlaube an der Küste zu verwöhnt. Dort gibt's zwar auch Stellen, wo man immer Kollegen trifft, aber noch wesentlich mehr, wo nie einer hingeht. 

Ich weiss doch, wie es am Rhein an vielen Angelstellen aussieht, eigentlich müsste man dort stellenweise schon heute Schilder aufstellen "Keine Hunde oder Kinder im Sand spielen lassen: Angelhakengefahr!", weil dort jede Handvoll davon mehrere Bleischrote, Schnurstücke und eben Haken enthält. Das sind noch nicht einmal die Schmutzfinken unter uns, die dafür verantwortlich sind, sondern viele Jahrzehnte der Sportfischerei auf begrenztem Raum. Nach dem Krieg wurde hier zeitweise die Grundangelei verboten, weil es zuviele "Nebenerwerbsangler" gab und es kurzerhand für "unsportlich" erklärt wurde, obwohl es nur um die Anglermassen und die Anzahl der entnommenen Fische ging. 

Trotzdem würde der Wegfall der Prüfung die Angleranzahl gewiss auch verdoppeln können, ob das noch jedem heutigen Prüfungsgegner gefallen würde? |kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Purist, das ist das erste sachdienliche Argument in dieser Hinsicht, das tatsächlich einen Grund aufzeigt, warum es bei uns in Deutschland eventuell anders laufen muss als in den meisten anderen Ländern dieser Welt.
> 
> Dem kann ich aber entgegenhalten, dass wir im dicht besiedelten Ruhrgebiet zwar einen deutlichen Angeldruck bei den Fischen dahingehend spüren, dass es längst nicht mehr so einfach wie früher ist, sie an den Haken zu bekommen, man aber noch weit davon entfernt ist, keinen Platz am Wasser zu finden.
> Im übrigen -und das darf man bei der Unterscheidung der Länder hinsichtlich Bevölkerungsdichte nicht vergessen- haben es die Gewässerbewirtschafter ja selbst in der Hand, wieviele Erlaubnisscheine sie ausgeben. Wenn ich eine Vielzahl freier Gewässer und Küsten habe, ist natürlich eine liberalere Einstellung einfacher.



Das liegt aber nicht ausschliesslich am Angeldruck.
Wobei ich nicht mal von Angeldruck reden möchte. Ich sehe am Gewässer immer noch extrem viel freie Fläche..Ohne Angler.

Wir haben andere "Probleme":
-Kormoran
-extrem weniger Besatz
-Gewässer sind sauberer/klarer, kälter etc. geworden.

Angler müssen sich mittlerweile auf eine kleinere Fläche konzentrieren. Diese ist oftmals sogar anglerisch nicht so interessant.
Die Schutzzonen wurden extrem ausgeweitet, und dort liegen oftmals die interessanten Stellen.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Purist schrieb:


> Natürliche Regulierung der Anglerzahl durch weniger Fänge? |rolleyes Erleben wir nicht seit einigen Jahren die massive Aufrüstung unserer Freizeitbeschäftigung, um dem, wenigstens mit teurem Gerät, entgegenwirken zu können?
> Geht es nur um den gemütlichen Angelplatz, Ruhe findet man bei großer Kollegenanzahl eigentlich nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch wegen der Urlaube an der Küste zu verwöhnt. Dort gibt's zwar auch Stellen, wo man immer Kollegen trifft, aber noch wesentlich mehr, wo nie einer hingeht.
> 
> Ich weiss doch, wie es am Rhein an vielen Angelstellen aussieht, eigentlich müsste man dort stellenweise schon heute Schilder aufstellen "Keine Hunde oder Kinder im Sand spielen lassen: Angelhakengefahr!", weil dort jede Handvoll davon mehrere Bleischrote, Schnurstücke und eben Haken enthält. Das sind noch nicht einmal die Schmutzfinken unter uns, die dafür verantwortlich sind, sondern viele Jahrzehnte der Sportfischerei auf begrenztem Raum. Nach dem Krieg wurde hier zeitweise die Grundangelei verboten, weil es zuviele "Nebenerwerbsangler" gab und es kurzerhand für "unsportlich" erklärt wurde, obwohl es nur um die Anglermassen und die Anzahl der entnommenen Fische ging.
> ...




Genauso oft, wenn nicht sogar mehr...findet man Glasflaschen..Cola- Dosen etc.

Der Mensch macht sich halt überall breit.
Ich sehe mehr Badegäste am Rhein als Angler.
Selbst im Schongebiet.



Vieles wird aber auch angeschwemmt...


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wir drehen uns alle paar Seiten hier eigentlich immer wieder im Kreis und am Ende stelle ich weiterhin immer wieder fest das es keine Gründe gibt warum die Prüfungspflicht bestehen bleiben soll. Der einzige Nagel an den sich die Befürworter noch hängen können ist das es die Prüfungspflicht im allgemeinen noch gibt. Aber er fängt an zu Rosten! Von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr wie man ja unschwer erkennen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Fakt ist doch, dass immer mehr Bundesländer immer mehr Ausnahmeregeln schaffen und damit in der Praxis zeigen, dass die Prüfung unnötig ist.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642

Es geht um bundesdeutsches Recht in bundesdeutschen Bundesländern bezüglich Angeln..

Wo in der Praxis seit Jahren gezeigt wird, dass ohne Prüfung die Angelwelt nicht zusammenbricht...

Und wo immer mehr Bundesländer der sinnlosen Prüfung immer mehr und immer großzügigere Ausnahmeregelungen entgegensetzen..

Richtung stimmt, Geschwindigkeit könnte man natürlich erhöhen........


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich finde den Grund der mengenmäßigen Regulierung der Angler an Gewässern absolut logisch - nur eben nicht richtig :m
Genausogut könnte man eine Schwimmprüfung für Badegäste an Naturseen einführen oder eine Pilzprüfung für unsere Wälder. Es handelt sich hier nicht um Privateigentum, sondern um Gemeingut. Was die Vereine, Verpächter, Kartenausgabestellen dann später draus machen ist deren Ding.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns alle paar Seiten hier eigentlich immer wieder im Kreis und am Ende stelle ich weiterhin immer wieder fest das es keine Gründe gibt warum die Prüfungspflicht bestehen bleiben soll. Der einzige Nagel an den sich die Befürworter noch hängen können ist das es die Prüfungspflicht im allgemeinen noch gibt. Aber er fängt an zu Rosten! Von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr wie man ja unschwer erkennen kann.


 
Man(n) kann sich aber auch alles so lange einreden bis man es selber glaubt....

Gründe für die Prüfung/Ausbildung wurden zur genüge angegeben. 
Nur Lesen und VERSTEHEN musst du sie noch!


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Für die Ausbildung ja, für die Prüfung nein.

Nur VERSTEHEN musst Du dies noch :m


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Für die Ausbildung ja, für die Prüfung nein.
> 
> Nur VERSTEHEN musst Du dies noch :m


 
Mit deinen 50 Jahren solltest du VERSTEHEN, dass eine vernünftige Ausbildung ohne Prüfung sinnlos ist!

Wer bescheinigt dann, dass der Stoff verstanden wurde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wenn man bedenkenlos auf Menschen ohne gesetzliche Prüfung losgelassen wird, sollte dies bei Fischen lange möglich sein..

Und ist es ja auch und es wird immer mehr und mehr:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Wer bescheinigt dann, dass der Stoff verstanden wurde?




Wozu?

Bei den Kontrollen stellt sich doch heraus wer sich richtig verhält und wer nicht....


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Mit deinen 50 Jahren solltest du VERSTEHEN, dass eine vernünftige Ausbildung ohne Prüfung sinnlos ist!
> 
> Wer bescheinigt dann, dass der Stoff verstanden wurde?



Da kommen wir dem Punkt schon näher - eine Ausbildung ohne Prüfung ist also sinnlos!

Es gibt heutzutage eine Menge Leute und Untersuchungen die das Gegenteil behaupten (und auch beweisen) und *moderne* (und erfolgreiche) Ausbildungssysteme setzen schon lange nicht mehr auf Abschlussprüfungen, sondern auf Mitarbeit bzw. Interesse.

#h


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dass muss ich nicht verstehen, denn das ist schlichtweg Deine persönliche und unbewiesene Meinung, gegen die hier bereits massenweise sachliche Argumente ins Feld geführt worden sind, was Du anscheinend nicht verstehen willst/kannst. :m

Mein Freund z.B. ist Trainer einer sehr erfolgreichen Jugendmannschaft im Hockey. Von denen sind alle ausgebildet aber kein einziger auch nur im Entferntesten geprüft (aber trotzdem NRW-Meister). Die haben seine Ausbildung und den Stoff offensichtlich auch so ganz gut verstanden, dabei sind das quasi noch Kinder.
Deshalb finde ich die Frage, warum Erwachsene durch eine Prüfung belegen müssen, dass sie was gelernt haben, wenn sie mehrere Abende an einem Lehrgang teilgenommen haben, durchaus mehr als berechtigt.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wozu?
> 
> Bei den Kontrollen stellt sich doch heraus wer sich richtig verhält und wer nicht....


 
Ja genau - bei den Kontrollen....
Da ist dann aber das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Da kommen wir dem Punkt schon näher - eine Ausbildung ohne Prüfung ist also sinnlos!
> 
> Es gibt heutzutage eine Menge Leute und Untersuchungen die das Gegenteil behaupten (und auch beweisen) und *moderne* (und erfolgreiche) Ausbildungssysteme setzen schon lange nicht mehr auf Abschlussprüfungen, sondern auf Mitarbeit bzw. Interesse.
> 
> #h


 
Dann poste doch bitte mal einige Links von Untersuchungen die das Gegenteil behaupten!


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ja genau - bei den Kontrollen....
> Da ist dann aber das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen!




Du denkst also, dass sich alle geprüften Angler korrekt verhalten?|kopfkrat

Die Realität beweist täglich das Gegenteil.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ja genau - bei den Kontrollen....
> Da ist dann aber das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen!



|uhoh:

Wieso???  |kopfkrat

Das ist ja Generalverdacht...ohne kontrolliert zu haben.

Irgend wie hat der User hier ein Problem mit unserem Rechtsstaat.

Prüfungen schliessen zukünftigen  Rechtsbruch nicht aus.
Ist bewiesen.


----------



## Lazarus (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns alle paar Seiten hier eigentlich immer wieder im Kreis und am Ende stelle ich weiterhin immer wieder fest das es keine Gründe gibt warum die Prüfungspflicht bestehen bleiben soll.



Dass sich die Diskussion im Kreis dreht ist, ist richtig.
Dass kommt aber wohl daher, dass es _gegen _die bestehende Prüfungspflicht _*für Angler*_ eigentlich kein Argument gibt.
Hier gab es auch mal Umfragen, die waren sicher nicht repräsentativ, aber dafür sehr deutlich PRO Prüfung.

Immerhin ist die Prüfung nicht so schwer, dass sie nicht jeder mit einem IQ über dem einer Essiggurke schaffen könnte.
Wie man erfahren hat, können das sogar Leute,  die am Fahradführerschein gescheitert sind! (Daci, nicht böse sein, aber das war einfach zu gut! |supergri|supergri|supergri)


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Dass kommt aber wohl daher, dass es _gegen _die bestehende Prüfungspflicht _*für Angler*_ eigentlich kein Argument gibt.



Liest Du vielleicht etwas selektiv?

Das, was fehlt, sind die Argumente *für* die bestehende Prüfungspflicht.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Dass sich die Diskussion im Kreis dreht ist, ist richtig.
> Dass kommt aber wohl daher, dass es _gegen _die bestehende Prüfungspflicht _*für Angler*_ eigentlich kein Argument gibt.
> Hier gab es auch mal Umfragen, die waren sicher nicht repräsentativ, aber dafür sehr deutlich PRO Prüfung.
> 
> ...




Die Einfachheit ist eigentlich ein Beleg für den Unnutz.

Warum wurde die Prüfung nicht mit dem entsprechenden Ernst an der Sache eingeführt?


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> 
> Wieso??? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
Ich sage wenn ein Verstoss xyz gegen eine Schonzeit etc. begangen wurde ist es schon zu spät!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Liest Du vielleicht etwas selektiv?
> 
> Das, was fehlt, sind die Argumente *für* die bestehende Prüfungspflicht.


 
Wenn du nach Argumenten suchst schau dich hier mal im Forum um... 
ganz Aktuell:
Blaubandbärblinge als Köderfisch etc... > der Rest wandert dann wahrscheinlich in das Gewässer....

Da sieht man euch - also die Prüfungsgegner - komischerweise nie Posten.....


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Schönes Argument für eine bessere Ausbildung, ja, da hast Du recht.
Und wir können uns halt aus- und weiterbilden, auch ohne darüber geprüft zu werden. Scheint bei euch in Bayern irgendwie anders zu sein #c


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Schönes Argument für eine bessere Ausbildung, ja, da hast Du recht.
> Und wir können uns halt aus- und weiterbilden, auch ohne darüber geprüft zu werden. Scheint bei euch in Bayern irgendwie anders zu sein #c



Wir in Bayern überprüfen halt ob das aus und weitergebildete auch verstanden wurde und sind nicht so vermessen zu glauben die Weisheit mit den Löffeln gefressen zu haben....


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ich sage wenn ein Verstoss xyz gegen eine Schonzeit etc. begangen wurde ist es schon zu spät!



Wozu zu spät?

Wieviel geprüfte Angler wurden bei diesem Delikt erwischt?
Wieviel ungeprüfte?

Gibt es dazu verlässliche Statistiken?

Und brauch man für Schonzeiten Prüfungen?
Die sind im jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich, sogar von Gewässer zu Gewässer.

Wie muss da die Prüfung aussehen um von Jahr zu Jahr die korrekten Schonzeiten Bundesweit zu kennen??  |kopfkrat Vorallem die Menge an ..Verordnungen.
Ohoh..

Ich hab die Prüfung gemacht, da gab es keine Schonzeit für Rotaugen oder Mindestmaße.

I glaub ich muss die Prüfung nochmal machen...


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wenn ich schon wieder lese..."hier war mal eine Umfrage und die war Pro Prüfung" könnt ich laut lachen. Ja logisch war sie in der Mehrheit Pro Prüfung. Ganz einfach weil die Gesellschaft mittlerweile überwiegend so voller Neid und Missgunst ist das einen fast schlecht wird. Keiner gönnt mehr dem anderen was und und und!

Wie ich schon sagte wir drehen uns hier im Kreis aber der Nagel rostet unweigerlich vor sich hin. Egal ob euch das gefällt oder nicht! ;-) 
Thomas postet immer wieder zu diesen Thema Angeln ohne Prüfung und ihr seht ja selbst, es wird immer mehr möglich ohne Prüfung zu Angeln und sie wächst und wächst.


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Dann poste doch bitte mal einige Links von Untersuchungen die das Gegenteil behaupten!


Zum Bleistift die Laborschule Bielefeld wäre da zu nennen:
http://www.uni-bielefeld.de/OSK/NEOS_Versuchsschule/
http://www.uni-bielefeld.de/OSK/NEOS_WissEinrichtung/Veroeffentlichungen/TriOS.html




Lazarus schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie man erfahren hat, können das sogar Leute,  die am Fahradführerschein  gescheitert sind! (Daci, nicht böse sein, aber das war einfach zu gut! |supergri|supergri|supergri)


Kein Problem, kann ich schon ab


----------



## Lazarus (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das, was fehlt, sind die Argumente *für* die bestehende Prüfungspflicht.


Wozu? Die Prüfungspflicht haben wir doch schon, die Mehrheit der Angler ist auch dafür.
Warum sollten wir für den Status Quo eine Begründung suchen?


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon wieder lese..."hier war mal eine Umfrage und die war Pro Prüfung" könnt ich laut lachen. Ja logisch war sie in der Mehrheit Pro Prüfung. Ganz einfach weil die Gesellschaft mittlerweile so voller Neid und Missgunst ist das einen fast schlecht wird. Keiner gönnt mehr dem anderen was und und und!
> 
> Wie ich schon sagte wir drehen uns hier im Kreis aber der Nagel rostet unweigerlich vor sich hin. Egal ob euch das gefällt oder nicht! ;-)
> Thomas postet immer wieder zu diesen Thema Angeln ohne Prüfung und ihr seht ja selbst, es wird immer mehr möglich und wächst und wächst.



Naja...aber evtl. lässt sich ja auch beim 1000sten Posting einer mehr vom Unsinn überzeugen.
Evtl. haben wir dann in 50 Jahren kein Prüfungszwang mehr.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Wozu? Die Prüfungspflicht haben wir doch schon, die Mehrheit der Angler ist auch dafür.
> Warum sollten wir für den Status Quo eine Begründung suchen?



Die Mehrheit der Angler?

Gab es darüber eine "Volksabstimmung" unter den Anglern?

Wurde das Pro u. Contra neutral vermittelt?


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Wozu? Die Prüfungspflicht haben wir doch schon, die Mehrheit der Angler ist auch dafür.
> Warum sollten wir für den Status Quo eine Begründung suchen?


Stimmt nicht! Sie wurde wie ich eben schon wieder erwähnte in vielen Bundesländern zum Teil durch bestimmte Möglichkeiten wie befr. FS oder Friedfischscheine außer Kraft gesetzt *und daher wurde eigentlich bewiesen das sie Unsinn ist.* ;-)


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Angler?
> 
> Gab es darüber eine "Volksabstimmung" unter den Anglern?
> 
> Wurde das Pro u. Contra neutral vermittelt?


 
Es gab eine Abstimmung im Anglerboard - wo schließlich die Experten der deutschen Anglerschaft zusammenkommen!

Meiner Meinung nach wurde das Pro u. Contra nicht neutral vermittelt.
Die Contra Seite nahm massiv die Pro Befürworter unter Beschuss - es wurde sich immer schön der Ball hin und her gespielt bis diese schließlich schön unter sich waren. 
Am Abstimmungsergebniss hat sich diese Bemühung allerdings nicht bemerkt gemacht. 

Der grösste Teil sprach sich demokratisch FÜR eine Prüfung aus!

:m


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Betrachten wir mal den heiligen Gral der fischereilichen Waidgerechtigkeit- und allein den würde ich als pro Prüfung akzeptieren: Zügig drillen (da bin ich heute oft immer noch zu zögerlich, aber arbeite dran), Landung, Betäubung, Herzstich. Das wars. Hat das jemand 1:1 praktisch in der Vorbereitung oder gar Prüfung gelernt???


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir für den Status Quo eine Begründung suchen?



Bestehende Regelungen/Gesetze sind,egal welchen Bereich betreffend, *niemals* auf ewig in Stein gemeisselt.

Auch wenn einige das gerne hätten.|rolleyes


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Es gab eine Abstimmung im Anglerboard - wo schließlich die Experten der deutschen Anglerschaft zusammenkommen!
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wurde das Pro u. Contra nicht neutral vermittelt.
> Die Contra Seite nahm massiv die Pro Befürworter unter Beschuss - es  wurde sich immer schön der Ball hin und her gespielt bis sie schließlich  schön unter sich waren.
> ...


Ich weiß nicht warum du dich immer wieder an dieser Umfrage aufhängst aber eines weiß ich.... 
Du ignorierst gekonnt die Tatsache das die Prüfungspflicht schon lange bröckelt und die Argumente und Sinn einer Prüfung schon lange wiederlegt wurden. Siehe den befr. Fischereischein in vielen Bundesländern oder den Friedfischschein, alles ohne Prüfung erhältlich. Alles klar?! :m

Ich bin das beste Beispiel hier.... 
Sei 2011 wieder aktiv am Wasser so oft ich es mir leisten kann und lust habe im Jahr. Niemand hält mich dank des befr. FS auf und eine Prüfung hab ich nie abgelegt. Wozu auch? 
Trotzdem weiß ich mich am Wasser zu benehmen, kann einen Fisch ohne Quälerei fangen, töten und ausnehmen oder eben wieder zurück setzen. Beherrsche meine Ruten und Montage, kenne alle Fischarten die ich hier kennen muss in meinen Gewässer wo ich fische und so weiter. Sicherlich hab ich die Weisheit nicht mit Löffeln gefressen und bin nicht fehlerfrei. Aber wer ist das bitte schon?^^


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



volkerma schrieb:


> Betrachten wir mal den heiligen Gral der fischereilichen Waidgerechtigkeit- und allein den würde ich als pro Prüfung akzeptieren: Zügig drillen (da bin ich heute oft immer noch zu zögerlich, aber arbeite dran), Landung, Betäubung, Herzstich. Das wars. Hat das jemand 1:1 praktisch in der Vorbereitung oder gar Prüfung gelernt???



Was ist denn nu wieder zügig drillen?
Rotauge über das Wasser ziehen...mit x Aufsetzern auf der Wasseroberfläche?

Ich drille so wie es Fisch und Montage zulassen.
Das wird nicht mal in der Prüfung gelehrt...Prüfung?
Da wird doch nichts gelehrt.  |kopfkrat

Wer nicht angeln kann, sollte eine Angelschule ala Robin Illner oder Michael Schlögl besuchen.
Und keinen Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung.

Waidgerechtes töten?
Ganz ehrlich...wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.
Die Hochseefischerei legt den Fisch lebend auf Eis. Wayne juckts?


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum du dich immer wieder an dieser Umfrage aufhängst aber eines weiß ich....
> Du ignorierst gekonnt die Tatsache das die Prüfungspflicht schon lange bröckelt und die Argumente und Sinn einer Prüfung schon lange wiederlegt wurden. Siehe den befr. Fischereischein in vielen Bundesländern oder den Friedfischschein, alles ohne Pürfung erhältlich. Alles klar?! :m
> 
> Ich bin das beste Beispiel hier....
> ...


 
Ich hänge mich an gar nichts auf - ich habe eine ANTWORT auf eine Frage gegeben, nicht mehr - und nicht weniger!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



volkerma schrieb:


> Zügig drillen (da bin ich heute oft immer noch zu zögerlich, aber arbeite dran), Landung, Betäubung, Herzstich. Das wars. Hat das jemand 1:1 praktisch in der Vorbereitung oder gar Prüfung gelernt???




Fehlanzeige,gottlob konnte ich es weit vorher... durchs vorherige Schwarzangeln mit Einweisung eines alten Hasen|supergri
PRAXIS halt.


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Oooch Sharpo- ich schrieb auch von der Vorbereitung. Fische lebend aufs Eis werfen- die Profis machen das zur Gewinnoptimierung- müssen wir ja nicht. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter- tolle Argumentation für angelfeindliche Mitleser.


----------



## Purist (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkenlos auf Menschen ohne gesetzliche Prüfung losgelassen wird, sollte dies bei Fischen lange möglich sein..



Wir haben noch immer Schulpflicht in Deutschland |kopfkrat 
Die schützt zwar vor Mord und Totschlag nicht, prüft aber auch über Klausuren genug "Erlerntes".


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Peter, dito, exakt so wars gemeint.


----------



## olaft64 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich habe letztes Jahr den Schein gemacht, 0 Fehler bei 60 Fragen. 

Kann ich jetzt angeln, mache ich alles richtig oder habe ich nur die Antworten auf 600 Fragen durch permanente Wiederholung auswendig gelernt? Bin ich mit Prüfung jetzt ein waidgerechter Angler am Wasser? 

Verstanden haben muss ich dafür nichts- die Prüfungsfragen kaufst Du ja vorher und den Leergang (bewusst so geschrieben) kriegst Du auch mit Handy-Spielen rum...

In Bayern glaubt man aber auch noch massiv an die katholische Kirche, also wundert mich da wenig...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, dass immer mehr Bundesländer immer mehr Ausnahmeregeln schaffen und damit in der Praxis zeigen, dass die Prüfung unnötig ist.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642
> 
> ...




Dadurch zeigen sie allenfalls, dass ihnen die Förderung des Tourismus - bzw. wirtschaftliche Interessen WICHTIGER sind --> s. Tourischein - mehr würde ich daraus nicht ableiten!

Das die Urheber dieser Ausnahmen *ihre eigenen* Ausnahmen für "in der Praxis gut funktionierend" befinden, dass liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache!



E.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



volkerma schrieb:


> Oooch Sharpo- ich schrieb auch von der Vorbereitung. Fische lebend aufs Eis werfen- die Profis machen das zur Gewinnoptimierung- müssen wir ja nicht. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter- tolle Argumentation für angelfeindliche Mitleser.




Das Thema ist aber die Prüfung.  
Und nicht der vorbereitungslehrgang. Dieser ist in vielen Bundesländern nicht mal Pflicht.
Fragen und Antworten auswendig lernen und fertig.
Im Grunde ist nicht mal dies notwendig. Das Dingen ist so einfach.....


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Grund der mengenmäßigen Regulierung der Angler an Gewässern absolut logisch - nur eben nicht richtig :m
> Genausogut könnte man eine Schwimmprüfung für Badegäste an Naturseen einführen oder eine Pilzprüfung für unsere Wälder. Es handelt sich hier nicht um Privateigentum, sondern um Gemeingut. Was die Vereine, Verpächter, Kartenausgabestellen dann später draus machen ist deren Ding.




Die mengenmäßige Regulierung wird auch ggf. *NACH* einem etwaigen Wegfall der Prüfungspflicht *immernoch* über die erlaubniskartenausgebenden Stellen / Pächter / Vereine, Bewirtschafter etc. erfolgen (können & müssen) !

Das hat mit der Prüfungspflicht reichlich wenig  - bis garnichts - zu tun!

Bei mir im Verein stehen hunderte geprüfte Angler auf der Warteliste für die Vereinsgewässer - das Kontingent ist begrenzt, im Sinne einer ordnungsgemäßen Bewirtschaftung muss das auch sein - aber hat mit der Prüfungspflicht eigentlich *NIX *zu tun!

Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Dadurch zeigen sie allenfalls, dass ihnen die Förderung des Tourismus - bzw. wirtschaftliche Interessen WICHTIGER sind --> s. Tourischein - mehr würde ich daraus nicht ableiten!
> 
> Das die Urheber dieser Ausnahmen *ihre eigenen* Ausnahmen für "in der Praxis gut funktionierend" befinden, dass liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache!
> 
> E.



Was für einen Sinn hat denn der Fischereischein bzw. die Prüfung dazu ..evtl. + Lehrgang?

Es geht doch nur ums abkassieren.

Hat doch der GF vom LSFV SH bestätigt.
Es ist eine Einnahmequelle und wenn diese für die örtlichen Angelvereine wegfällt...


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was für einen Sinn hat denn der Fischereischein bzw. die Prüfung dazu ..evtl. + Lehrgang?
> 
> Es geht doch nur ums abkassieren.
> 
> ...


 
Hör doch bitte mal mit dem falschen Argument des abkassierens auf!


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ernie es ist ein vollwertiger Fischereischein wie alle anderen auch und kein Tourischein nur eben befristet auf 28 Tage. Jeder kann sich diesen Schein holen auch wir Einheimische. Zumindest hier in M-V ist das so. ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Hör doch bitte mal mit dem falschen Argument des abkassierens auf!



Wieso? Um was geht es denn? 
Tierschutz? lol

Wieso wird der Fisch im Aquarium anders behandelt als im See?
Wieso darf ein Tümpel kleiner x beangelt werden ohne Fischereischein..wenn dieser in meinem Privatbesitz ist?

Worin unterscheiden sich der fisch in meinem Tümpek und der Fisch im See oder Fluss?
Biologisch schon mal gar nicht ..oder?


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> @ernie es ist ein vollwertiger Fischereischein wie alle anderen auch und kein Tourischein nur eben befristet auf 28 Tage. Jeder kann sich diesen Schein holen auch wir Einheimische. Zumindest hier in M-V ist das so. ;-)



Wie kann was sein was nicht sein darf?  tztztz...

Sind die Fische in den 28 Tagen andere als mit einer unbegrenzten Angelerlaubnis?

Thema waidgerechtes Töten...

Ich wollte nur mal den eigentlichen irrsin damit zum Ausdruck bringen. Der eine darf so und der andere muss nen Zirkus daraus machen.
Warum nur? Wieso nicht gleiches Recht für alle?
Dem Fisch ist es doch egal ob ich Berufsfischer  oder Angler bin.

Scheiss Doppelmoral in diesem Land.


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Wieso? Um was geht es denn?
> Tierschutz? lol
> 
> Wieso wird der Fisch im Aquarium anders behandelt als im See?
> ...


Na ist doch klar...damit du weißt wie man die Rute hält. Nicht das die noch für komische Dinge missbraucht wird...:m


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Wie kann was sein was nicht sein darf?  tztztz...
> 
> Sind die Fische in den 28 Tagen andere als mit einer unbegrenzten Angelerlaubnis?


*Ironie an*
Das sind extra die nur 28 Tage lebenden Fische ohne Schmerzempfinden und Augen für die dummen Angler wie mich ohne Prüfung.
*Ironie aus*


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Sepp, dann hau doch mal rein, was der Kram de facto bringt. Ich hab das Ding, so wie viele Führerscheine für Wasser- und Landfahrzeuge, UKW- Funkschein und mehr. Wenn es drauf ankommt, wenn es kritisch wird, muss man es können- praktisch. Das hat mir noch kein Lehrgang/ keine Prüfung beigebracht.


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> @ernie es ist ein vollwertiger Fischereischein wie alle anderen auch und kein Tourischein nur eben befristet auf 28 Tage. Jeder kann sich diesen Schein holen auch wir Einheimische. Zumindest hier in M-V ist das so. ;-)




Ich weiß.

Ich werde nur langsam müde, über Dinge so zu diskutieren, bei denen man eben einfach eine andere Meinung haben kann!

*Die Umfrageergebnisse UNTER Anglern bzw. unter den Usern hier drin, die sprechen für sich und zeigen zumindest, wenn auch wenig repräsentativ, die Meinung der Mehrheit der ANGLERSCHAFT (klar, nur die derer, die hier abgestimmt haben!) zu dieser Frage.*

Warum wird das so kleingeredet?

Die Mehrheit hat sich damals KLAR für den Erhalt der Prüfungspflicht ausgesprochen - warum kämpft nun so ein harter Kern gegen dieses Ergebnis?

Wären die Kämpfenden nun ungeprüfte Angler, die keine Prüfung machen wollen, dann könnte ich das verstehen....!

Aber - unter denen, die hier drin abgestimmt haben, war die Meinung dazu klar und deutlich - warum ignoriert man das, wenn man sich doch "allen Anglern verpflichtet" fühlt?

Naja - mir isses im Grunde Wurscht - ich habe meine Prüfung gemacht - Regulierung erfolgt auch in Zukunft in meiner Region völlig prüfungsunabhängig über die kartenausgebenden Stellen und *NOCH* entspricht die überwiegende Gesetzeslage meiner Meinung - weswegen ich mich nicht so aufreiben muss, da dass auch noch eine ganze Weile so bleiben wird, wie´s ausschaut!



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Naja - mir isses im Grunde Wurscht - ich habe meine Prüfung gemacht -  Regulierung erfolgt auch in Zukunft völlig prüfungsunabhängig über die  kartenausgebenden Stellen und *NOCH* entspricht die überwiegende  Gesetzeslage meiner Meinung - weswegen ich mich nicht so aufreiben muss,  da dass auch noch eine ganze Weile so bleiben wird, wie´s ausschaut!


Ach @ernie du willst doch nur das ich keinen lebenslangen Fischereischein ohne Prüfung bekomme und noch mal aus blödheit ohne gültige Papiere zu haben erwischt werde damit ich nie wieder Angeln darf. Du gönnst es mir nicht, gibs zu!!! :m


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ernie...

weil es erwiesenermaßen blödsinn ist. Deswegen.

Aus Tierschutzgründen ist es nicht, denn dann dürfte es diese Ausnahmen nicht geben.
Egal ob Aquarium oder privater Gartenteich.


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ach @ernie du willst doch nur das ich keinen lebenslangen Fischereischein bekomme und noch mal aus blödheit ohne gültige Papiere zu haben erwischt werde damit ich nie wieder Angeln darf. Du gönnst es mir nicht, gibs zu!!! :m




Ich gönn´ Dir alles !!!

...und mit Prüfung ist das Leben einfach stressfreier - soviel kann ich dazu sagen!



Drücke Dir weiterhin die Daumen!

E.


----------



## Stralsund (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> @ernie es ist ein vollwertiger Fischereischein wie alle anderen auch und kein Tourischein nur eben befristet auf 28 Tage. Jeder kann sich diesen Schein holen auch wir Einheimische. Zumindest hier in M-V ist das so. ;-)



Wieso macht man dann als Einheimischer nicht gleich die Prüfung?

25 Euro kostet die Prüfungsgebühr! Lehrgang ist in MV nicht vorgeschrieben! Also kann man für 25 Euro + 8 Euro Erstausstellung einen vollwertigen Fischereischein bekommen + 6 Euro die Jahresmarke.

Prüfungs-Angler:
1. Jahr: 25 + 8 + 6 Euro
2. Jahr: 6 Euro
3. Jahr: 6 Euro

Kosten für 3 Jahre: 51 Euro

Einheimischer Touri-Angler:
Jedes Jahr 20 Euro

Kosten für 3 Jahre: 60 Euro

Schon im 3. Jahr hat macht man mit dem Touri-Schein deutlich Miese. *Und man darf nur 28 Tage angeln und nur in MV!*

Wer als Einheimischer den Touri-Schein kauft, hat einfach nur zu viel Geld oder akute Prüfungsangst. Und die Prüfung bestehen sogar 10 Jährige Knirpse. Wer es nicht geparkt bekommt, die paar Kreuze richtig zu machen, hat am Wasser eh nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Wieso macht man dann als Einheimischer nicht gleich die Prüfung?
> 
> 25 Euro kostet die Prüfungsgebühr! Lehrgang ist in MV nicht vorgeschrieben! Also kann man für 25 Euro + 8 Euro Erstausstellung einen vollwertigen Fischereischein bekommen + 6 Euro die Jahresmarke.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine andere Frage...


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Ich gönn´ Dir alles !!!
> 
> ...und mit Prüfung ist das Leben einfach stressfreier - soviel kann ich dazu sagen!
> 
> ...


Ich werde aber lieber den Stress in Kauf nehmen und diese Prüfung verweigern. Ich kaufe mir solang es nicht anders geht halt den befr. FS und mache es nicht so wie viele andere die ich kenne und kaufe mir das Teil am besten noch illegal. Ist ja auch verdammt leicht in Deutschland und nicht mal sehr teuer. Gibt halt genug Menschen mit krimineller Energie. Aber ich finde gerade was das Thema betrifft sollte man jede Meinung respektieren auch wenn sie einem nicht gefällt. Das tue ich ja auch! 



> Wer als Einheimischer den Touri-Schein kauft, hat einfach nur zu viel  Geld oder akute Prüfungsangst. Und die Prüfung bestehen sogar 10 Jährige  Knirpse. Wer es nicht geparkt bekommt, die paar Kreuze richtig zu  machen, hat am Wasser eh nichts zu suchen.


Prüfungsangst ich? Lach glaub mir nicht mal Ansatzweise. Ich habe alle Führerscheinklassen die man machen kann und habe dafür 4 mal die Fahrschule besucht, jeweils immer 0 Fehlerpunkte in der Theorie. Weitere zig andere Ausbildungen und Prüfungen erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht. Daran liegt es nicht! Geld, nein davon hab ich nicht zuviel. Es ist schlicht und einfach meine Meinung die mich dazu treibt es nicht zu tun. Angeln ist einfacher als Fahrrad fahren lernen und bedarf keiner Prüfung und deswegen mache ich sie auch nicht. Einfach aus Prinzip! Verstehst du vielleicht nicht aber so ist das eben. ;-)

Wenn du meinst ich hab am Wasser nichts zu suchen dann ist das deine Meinung. Zum Glück entscheidest nicht du darüber sondern meine Brieftasche.^^


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ernie...
> 
> weil es erwiesenermaßen blödsinn ist. Deswegen.
> 
> ...




Ist es nicht - ich lese oft, dass die Prüfung schlecht ist - gerade im Praktischen wird zu wenig Sinnvolles vermittelt - DAS ist aber nur ein Argument für die Verbesserung der Prüfung, bzw. der Ausbildung vor der Prüfung - nicht aber ein Argument gegen die Prüfung, die zumindest einen "Minimal-Wissensstand" sicherstellt, von dem ich einfach nicht glaube, dass dieser ganz ohne Zwang flächendeckend erreicht wird!

*Diesen "Minimal-Wissensstand" VOR dem Angeln finde ICH wichtig und möchte ihn nach wie vor sichergestellt wissen, BEVOR man Leute mit der Angel ans Wasser lässt!....gerne auch durch eine verbesserte Prüfung!!!

Das ist meine Meinung, die niemand teilen oder gut finden muss!*

Regulierung erfolgt anders - das ist nicht mein Hauptantrieb - an "meine" Gewässer kommt auch ein geprüfter Angler nicht "mal eben" - das würde auch ohne Fischereischeinprüfungspflicht so bleiben - daher juckt mich DAS wenig!



Über Inhalte und Themen der Prüfung kann und sollte man sicherlich diskutieren - da liegt einiges im Argen!!!...nicht aber über die Prüfungspflicht an sich!

Das ist aber nur meine Meinung - ach ja - und meistenortes auch noch die Meinung des Gesetzgebers - THX god....

Blödsinn wird sie nicht sein, denn sonst hätten sich nicht soviele einzelne Bundesländer dafür entschieden!

...und das "Abkassier-Argument" zieht auch nicht überall - in NRW ist z.B. der Kurs (woran mancherorts sicherlich zu gut verdient wird) gar keine Pflicht!

Hier kann sich jeder, der den Wissensstand für diese Prüfung (die ZU EINFACH und verbesserungswürdig ist!) hat, einfach zur Prüfung anmelden - für 50 € VERWALTUNGSgebühr die Prüfung ablegen - und jut is.....!

Hier gibt s keine Zwangskurse, an denen sich verbände oder Vereine bereichern - und wer sich etwas auf den Hosenboden setzt und nicht ganz doof ist, der macht für 50 € ne Prüfung und hat Ruhe und kann danach seinen Angelschein auf dem Rathaus holen und LEGAL angeln, sofern er Erlaubniskarten für die Gewässer bekommt, an die er gehen möchte!

Easy - nicht teuer - und - wichtig --> wer will, der KANN!

Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Viele Bundesländer auf drängen der LV (ja, soetwas gab und gibt es)
Viele Bundesländer wollen und haben Ausnahmegenehmigungen.
Selbst in SH hat die Landesregierung für Ausnahmegenehmigungen gekämpft. Der LSFV SH dagegen.
Warum nur?

Wenn man die Politiker fragt bzw. darauf anspricht...wird der schwarze Peter den LV zugeschoben.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



volkerma schrieb:


> Sepp, dann hau doch mal rein, was der Kram de facto bringt. Ich hab das Ding, so wie viele Führerscheine für Wasser- und Landfahrzeuge, UKW- Funkschein und mehr. Wenn es drauf ankommt, wenn es kritisch wird, muss man es können- praktisch. Das hat mir noch kein Lehrgang/ keine Prüfung beigebracht.


 
Les dich durch die letzten Seiten - da habe ich genügend aufgeführt!
Eine Schallplatte läuft bei mir - im Gegensatz zu anderen nicht ab....


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich weiß.
> 
> Ich werde nur langsam müde, über Dinge so zu diskutieren, bei denen man eben einfach eine andere Meinung haben kann!
> 
> ...


 

|good:|good:


----------



## Stralsund (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht und einfach meine Meinung die mich dazu treibt es nicht zu tun. Angeln ist einfacher als Fahrrad fahren lernen und bedarf keiner Prüfung und deswegen mache ich sie auch nicht. Einfach aus Prinzip! Verstehst du vielleicht nicht aber so ist das eben. ;-)



Verstehe und glaube ich auch nicht. Wie man als H4'ler mit 3 unterhaltspflichtigen Kinder (vollkommen wertungsfrei aus deinem Post http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3916196&postcount=6 übernommen) _*"aus Prinzip"* _lieber Geld verschwendet, anstatt es für Kinder/ Lebensunterhalt zu sparen. ;+ Na jeder wie er mag. |rolleyes
Ich würde dir die Prüfung empfehlen. Schonzeiten/ Maße auswendig lernen und mit der Online-Prüfung http://www.fs-pruefungstest.m-v.de/ etwas rumspielen. Das bringt vielleicht auch etwas, falls es zum Prozess wegen deines Schwarzangelns ohne Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein kommt.
Da du ja schon länger angelst, sollte die Prüfung kein Problem sein und du hast mehr Geld in der Tasche für deine Kinder und dein Hobby. #6

In Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist wie gesagt die eigentliche Abzocke der Touristenfischereischein! Entweder ist die Fischereiprüfung zu billig oder der Touri-Schein zu teuer.


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Verstehe und glaube ich auch nicht. Wie man als H4'ler mit 3  unterhaltspflichtigen Kinder (vollkommen wertungsfrei aus deinem Post http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...96&postcount=6 übernommen) _*"aus Prinzip"* _lieber Geld verschwendet, anstatt es für Kinder/ Lebensunterhalt zu sparen. ;+ Na jeder wie er mag. |rolleyes


Ich verschwende es nicht sondern betreibe ein Hobby. Hättest du weiter gelesen dann wäre dir auch aufgefallen das ich dieses Hobby auf maximal 2 Monate im Jahr reduziere eben auch aus diesen Grund. Dafür wird eben gespart und super günstiges Zubehör gekauft und kein Luxus Tackle. Jeder so wie er es mag und was du glaubst oder nicht glaubst ist nun wirklich nicht mein Problem oder? ;-)



> Das bringt vielleicht auch etwas, falls es zum Prozess wegen deines Schwarzangelns ohne Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein kommt.


Falls es dazu kommt und ich ganz viel Pech habe werde ich auf dieses Hobby verzichten und trotzdem keine Prüfung machen auch wenn ich es ungern aufgebe. Ich habe meine Prinzipchen und die sollte jeder haben im Leben. Dann hast du immerhin Glück und von solchen Leuten wie mich ohne Prüfung gibt es einen weniger am Wasser.^^

PS: Ganz nebenbei! Ich hoffe dir ist klar das es auch den Aufstocker gibt die H4 beziehen und weißt was das ist. Ich arbeite nämlich und sitze meinen Arsch nicht zu Hause platt und kann daher mit meinen Geld wohl machen was ich möchte. ;-)


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Sepp, bei mir laufen auch keine Lps ab. Das Wissen/ Können kam nach jeglicher Prüfung- ob o.g. Scheine, Abi, Diplom, etc.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



volkerma schrieb:


> Sepp, bei mir laufen auch keine Lps ab. Das Wissen/ Können kam nach jeglicher Prüfung- ob o.g. Scheine, Abi, Diplom, etc.


 
du warst ja auch nicht gemeint!


----------



## Stralsund (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Dann hast du immerhin Glück und von solchen Leuten wie mich ohne Prüfung gibt es einen weniger am Wasser.^^



Da gibt's wichtige*re* Kriterien nach der Sympathie-Punkte verteilt werden. 
Viel Erfolg beim Verfahren. Ich drücke mal die Daumen, dass es sich im Rahmen verhält. Der jugendliche Schläger wird mit 10 Sozialstunden abgespeist und ein Schwarzangler ... grr

na egal, führt zu weit.


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Da gibt's wichtige Kriterien nach der Sympathie-Punkte verteilt werden.
> Viel Erfolg beim Verfahren. Ich drücke mal die Daumen, dass es sich im  Rahmen verhält. Der jugendliche Schläger wird mit 10 Sozialstunden  abgespeist und ein Schwarzangler ... grr
> 
> na egal, führt zu weit.


Wir werden es erleben und ich werde es hier auch mitteilen dann. Bin mit dem LV in Kontakt und hab alle befr.FS, Jahreskarten und Erlaubnisscheine (das waren eine Menge^^) vorgelegt damit sie sehen das es ein einmaliger Ausrutscher war und bleiben wird. Nun mal schaun was passiert. Solange ich nicht verurteilt bin darf ich meinen Schein noch holen und sollte es passieren gibt es eine 5 jährige Sperre plus xy soviel weiß ich schon. So und nun aber zurück zum Thema... ;-)


----------



## Lunosch (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich les mich grad durch meine Unterlagen, da ich im September meinen Vorbereitungskurs habe. 
Da ist schon sehr viel Schrott dabei, den nun wirklich keiner benötigt.
Ich bin für das begleitete Angeln wie schon einige geschrieben haben. 
Da lernt man wenigstens das was man braucht. 
Die Prüfung befähigt nicht zum Angeln und auch nicht zum waidgerechtem Umgang. Wenn mir das Tier vorher schxxxegal war, wird das eine Prüfung auch nicht ändern. 
Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die sich gerne selber und freiwillig fortbilden.


----------



## Refoxy (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich habe im vergangenen Herbst meine Prüfung abgelegt und muss gestehen, dass ich es vom Umfang unterschätzt hab. 2x die Woche 2 Stunden Kurs über 8 Wochen. Da kommt einiges zusammen... 
Wenn ich mal ein Resümee ziehe, dann kann ich zur Prüfung folgendes sagen:


Vorteile:
+ Ich darf nun angeln 
+ Ich weiß nun tatsächlich ein bisschen auch über den Lebensraum und Dinge, die mit dem eigentlichen Angeln nichts zu tun haben, aber schon wichtig sind 
+ Vollidioten werden möglicherweise doch zumindest grob abgeschreckt 
+ Ich hab ersten Kontakt zum Angelverein bekommen, der sich ausbauen lässt 

Neutrales:
~ viel kann man auch mit gesundem Menschenverstand erkennen (hier ist aber der Punkt, dass leider viele viele dazu nicht fähig sind!!)

Negatives:
- Für das praktische Angeln am Wasser hat es mir nicht viel geholfen. Kenn nun zwar die ganzen Bezeichnungen von Material und Fisch, Mindestmaße und sonstwas. Die Anwendung muss ich mir jedoch selbst aneignen und Erfahrung sammeln
- absolute Vollidioten ist's eh egal und die gehen schwarz los 
- Prüfung kostet extrem viel Zeit und da mir die Praxis nicht nahe gebracht wurde, hätte ich das ganze auch Online machen können - geht aber leider nicht


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ach komm - zieh das Thema bitte nicht ins Lächerliche, dazu ist es viel zu komplex!



OK, wenn man Anglen als komplexen Vorgang betrachtet, mag ein Vorbereitungskurs und eine Prüfung sinnvoll ercheinen.

Allerdings sollte es dann auch Vorbereitungskurse und Prüfungen geben in denen man lernt, seine Hose zuzumachen. 



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Man(n) kann sich aber auch alles so lange einreden bis man es selber glaubt....
> 
> Gründe für die Prüfung/Ausbildung wurden zur genüge angegeben.
> Nur Lesen und VERSTEHEN musst du sie noch!



Ein Grund für die Prüfung:

Man sollte wissen, dass es nachts bei Vollmond heller ist, als bei Neumond.

So, gelesen und verstanden ? 

Möglicherweise letzteres nicht. 



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Mit deinen 50 Jahren solltest du VERSTEHEN, dass eine vernünftige Ausbildung ohne Prüfung sinnlos ist!
> 
> Wer bescheinigt dann, dass der Stoff verstanden wurde?



Verweist Du nicht selbst immer wieder auf hahnebüchende Beispiele hier im Forum, und führst die als Grund für die Prüfung an ?
Zur Kenntniss:

Dem überwiegenden Teil der Fragesteller wurde bescheinigt, dass der Stoff verstanden wurde.

Fragen ?

Siehe meine Signatur.




daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ich sage wenn ein Verstoss xyz gegen eine Schonzeit etc. begangen wurde ist es schon zu spät!



Jepp. Grade in Bayern, wo nach der Totschlagverordnung massenweise Karpfenschonzeiten und - maße eingeführt wurden. Lach......



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Eine Prüfung ist allenfalls ein Leistungsnachweis, keinesfalls aber zwingender Bestandteil einer Ausbildung. Bei hohem Gefährdungspotential ist so ein Nachweis für die Erteilung einer Erlaubnis sinnvoll. Bei so geringem Gefährdungsniveau wie bei der Angelfischerei ist so ein Nachweis entbehrlich.
> Bei freiwilligen Lehrgängen darf man davon ausgehen, dass die Teilnehmer selbst daran interessiert sind möglichst viel zu lernen. Wenn solche Lehrgänge freiwillig sind, werden die Veranstalter allerdings gute Ausbilder und gute Kurse aufbieten müssen, um im Geschäft zu bleiben.
> Die Tatsache, dass Lehrgänge für Angler mit Fischereischein offenbar mit kommerziellem Erfolg veranstaltet werden, ist Beweis genug, dass sich Leute freiwillig für Ausbildung entscheiden.



Einer der wertvollsten und richtigsten Beiträge zu diesem Thema. #6

Leider auch in NRW bald Geschichte, weil Vorbereitungskurse nur noch über die Verbände durchgeführt werden dürfen. Aber die verdienen ja kein Geld damit, sondern retten die Welt.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leider auch in NRW bald Geschichte, weil Vorbereitungskurse nur noch über die Verbände durchgeführt werden dürfen. Aber die verdienen ja kein Geld damit, sondern retten die Welt.



Bleiben die Kurse denn weiterhin *FREIWILLIG* in NRW???

Oder ändert sich das auch bald in NRW - denn es ist ja fast Schnuppe, wer die bis dato *NICHT* obligatorischen Kurse anbietet, solange sie keine Pflicht sind!?!

Eine Rechtsgrundlage für die Verbände, freiwillige Kurse beliebiger Anbieter (z.B. Angelläden, Vereine) zu verbieten sehe ich übrigens nicht - *DAS* würde alles *nur !!! *klappen, wenn die Kurse *GESETZLICH* zur *PFLICHT* erklärt werden und die Verbände sich so selbst ein Monopol schaffen und keine "externen" Kurse als zwingende Prüfungsvoraussetzung anerkennen, wie es anderenortes leider der Fall ist!?!

Zudem dürften dann künftig auch nur noch die Verbände Prüfungen durchführen - z.Zt. werden in NRW die Prüfungen von der *Fischereibehörde* organisiert & initiiert, die allerdings eng mit lokalen Angelvereinen vor Ort kooperiert - die Prüfungsgebühr geht auch nicht an die Verbände, sondern an die Behörde und die Prüfbescheinigung erhält man auch von der Behörde mit deren Dienstsiegel - *NICHT* etwa von einem Verband!!!

Habe noch nix seriöses über die Einführung von Pflichtkursen gefunden - nur hier und da mal Gerüchte gehört - & würde mich über eine entsprechende Fundstelle für NRW sehr freuen!

Bis dato ist der Kursbesuch vor der Prüfung in NRW *völlig freiwillig* - und man meldet sich bei der *FISCHEREIBEHÖRDE* zur Prüfung an, welche auch die Prüfungsgebühren vereinnahmt.

Viele meiner Freunde haben sich in den letzten Jahren erfolgreich selber auf die Prüfung vorbereitet- ohne Kurs - ohne Verbände zu bereichern & auch ohne großen Stress...!


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Bleiben die Kurse denn weiterhin *FREIWILLIG* in NRW???
> 
> Oder ändert sich das auch bald in NRW - denn es ist ja fast Schnuppe, wer die bis dato *NICHT* obligatorischen Kurse anbietet, solange sie keine Pflicht sind!?!
> 
> ...




Nein,wird zur Pflicht.
Zeitpunkt ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt.

Angeblich weil es Bundesländer geben soll die einen Fischereischein ohne Prüfung und Lehrgang nicht akzeptieren.

Wobei mir jetzt aber kein Bundesland mit dieser Regelung bekannt ist.
Ich glaube Bayern hatte es mal oder wollte es, wurde aber nicht umgesetzt bzw.wieder Rückgängig gemacht.

Ernie,daß was Du suchst steht glaube ich im/ in  einem Jahresbericht vom LFV Westfalen u.Lippe.

Einfacher : EMail an den GF


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein,wird zur Pflicht.
> Zeitpunkt ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt.
> 
> Angeblich weil es Bundesländer geben soll die einen Fischereischein ohne Prüfung und Lehrgang nicht akzeptieren.
> ...




Quelle???

Am liebsten bitte eine offizielle Seite....!?!

...habe das selber jetzt öfters schon als Gerücht mitbekommen - aber komischerweise weiß da bisher keine der zuständigen Stellen etwas von und ich habe trotz Recherche noch keine zuverlässigen Infos dazu gefunden!?!

...jedes Gerücht mag seinen wahren Kern haben - aber bisher finde ich dazu nix....

THX,

Ernie

PS:

Bisher haben alle mir bekannten (und in NRW geprüften) Angler nach Umzug aus NRW in JEDEM anderen Bundesland ihren Fischereischein erfolgreich umgeschrieben bekommen!

Zudem hatte ich als Gastangler oder Touri noch in keinem anderen Bundesland Diskussionen, wenn ich meinen "NRW-Schein" vorgezeigt habe, um Erlaubniskarten zu lösen!?!

E.


----------



## Lazarus (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wobei mir jetzt aber kein Bundesland mit dieser Regelung bekannt ist.
> Ich glaube Bayern hatte es mal oder wollte es, wurde aber nicht umgesetzt bzw.wieder Rückgängig gemacht.



Für Bayern gilt das nicht, was mal gewollt war, außen vor, weil uninteressant.

In der Bayrischen Ausführungsverordnung steht:

(2) Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins werden der Fischerprüfung (Art. 59 BayFiG) gleichgestellt
1. die nach dem Recht anderer Länder der Bundesrepublik Deutschland abgelegten Fischerprüfungen


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Quelle???
> 
> Am liebsten bitte eine offizielle Seite....!?!
> 
> ...



habe keine Quelle.

Sind Aussagen vom LFV Westfalen u. Lippe.
Bin Ohrenzeuge..Stand 2010,2011 u. 2012.

Begründet wurde es mit den anderen Bundesländern.

Prüfung durch den Verband? Davon war nie die Rede.

Es gab nie Probleme beim Umschreiben?
Auch mein Stand.

Kenne kein Fischereigesetz welches den Fischereischein ohne Lehrgang ablehnt.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> habe keine Quelle.
> 
> Sind Aussagen vom LFV Westfalen u. Lippe.
> Bin Ohrenzeuge..Stand 2010,2011 u. 2012.
> ...



Danke!

Ralle24 scheint davor Angst - oder zumindest die Befürchtung zu haben, dass die Verbände da Pflichtkurse jetzt auch für NRW installieren wollen, um sich zu bereichern - das kann ich mir zwar durchaus vorstellen, habe aber ausser Gerüchten von Prüfungsgegnern dazu bisher noch keine ZUVERLÄSSIGEN Infos gefunden für NRW - deshalb frage ich, weil ich gerne Aussagen treffe, die auf MEHR, als nur der Gerüchteküche "einer bestimmten Fraktion" basieren!

Letztlich müßte es dafür erstmal eine Gesetzesänderung geben - und die wird nicht ganz im Geheimen erfolgen (können).

MfG,

Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - Ralle24 scheint davor Angst - oder zumindest die Befürchtung zu haben, dass die Verbände da Pflichtkurse jetzt auch für NRW installieren wollen, um sich zu bereichern - das kann ich mir zwar durchaus vorstellen, habe aber ausser Gerüchten von Prüfungsgegnern dazu bisher noch keine ZUVERLÄSSIGEN Infos gefunden für NRW - deshalb frage ich, weil ich gerne Aussagen treffe, die auf MEHR, als nur der Gerüchteküche basieren!
> 
> Letztlich müßte es dafür erstmal eine Gesetzesänderung geben - und die wird nicht ganz im Geheimen erfolgen (können).
> 
> ...



Ich weiss nicht ob man diesbezügliche Aussagen vom GF als Gerücht abtun kann.
Es wird vom Verband aktiv auf eine Lehrgangspflicht hingearbeitet.
Und diesmit der Begründung des Umschreibens in anderen Bundesländern.

Aber eine einfache Email an Dr. Möhlenkamp.......


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob man diesbezügliche Aussagen vom GF als Gerücht abtun kann.
> Es wird vom Verband aktiv auf eine Lehrgangspflicht hingearbeitet.
> Und diesmit der Begründung des Umschreibens in anderen Bundesländern.
> 
> Aber eine einfache Email an Dr. Möhlenkamp.......




*DAS *der Verband das gerne *WILL*, dass glaube ich sofort - fraglich ist für mich jedoch, ob man damit auch durchkommt, bzw. tatsächlich soviel Einfluß auf die Politik und die zust. Stellen nehmen kann, DASS es auch tasächlich *SO* kommt!?!

Zudem scheint das (Schein-) Argument mit der "Anerkennung" in anderen Bundesländern ja Unsinn zu sein, wie die Praxis beweist, in der niemand (nach meiner Kenntnis) bisher ernsthafte Probleme mit der Anerkennung eines "NRW-Scheines" als Gastangler oder nach Umzug hatte!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Grüner zuständiger Minister - der wird (aus anderen Gründen wie die Verbandler) auch gerne Angler vom Angeln abhalten wollen..

Wenn der erstmal die Jäger abgefrühstückt hat mit dem neuen Gesetz, wird er sich schon um die Angler kümmern...-


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *DAS *der Verband das gerne *WILL*, dass glaube ich sofort - fraglich ist für mich jedoch, ob man damit auch durchkommt, bzw. tatsächlich soviel Einfluß auf die Politik und die zust. Stellen nehmen kann, DASS es auch tasächlich *SO* kommt!?!
> 
> Zudem scheint das (Schein-) Argument mit der "Anerkennung" in anderen Bundesländern ja Unsinn zu sein, wie die Praxis beweist, in der niemand (nach meiner Kenntnis) bisher ernsthafte Probleme mit der Anerkennung eines "NRW-Scheines" als Gastangler oder nach Umzug hatte!
> 
> Ernie



Da brauchste keine Sorge haben.
Die Grünen in NRW sind die ersten die unterschreiben.
MIt denen ist hier nicht gut Kirschen essen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Angeblich weil es Bundesländer geben soll die einen Fischereischein ohne Prüfung und Lehrgang nicht akzeptieren.
> 
> Wobei mir jetzt aber kein Bundesland mit dieser Regelung bekannt ist.
> Ich glaube Bayern hatte es mal oder wollte es, wurde aber nicht umgesetzt bzw.wieder Rückgängig gemacht.


 
Guckst du z.B. hier:
http://www.bfvo.de/fischereischein/gueltigkeit-ausserbayerischer-fischereischeine.html

Zitat:
"Eine Anerkennung eines außerbayerischen Fischereischeins, der ohne fachliche Qualifikation erteilt wird, ist ausgeschlossen.
Ausnahmen: Jugendfischereischein und Fischereischein für Touristen ohne Wohnsitz in Deutschland."


----------



## daoxxnsepp (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Ralle

deine Aussagen sind schon mehr als Peinlich. 
Vielleicht gibts auch den ein oder anderen der darüber schmunzeln kann, der grösste Teil mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> 
> deine Aussagen sind schon mehr als Peinlich.
> Vielleicht gibts auch den ein oder anderen der darüber schmunzeln kann, der grösste Teil mit Sicherheit nicht.


 
Projektion nennt man das auch, was du hier betreibst - nur falls sich jemand für den psycholoanalytischen Fachbegriff interessiert ...
#h


----------



## daoxxnsepp (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Projektion nennt man das auch, was du hier betreibst - nur falls sich jemand für den psycholoanalytischen Fachbegriff interessiert ...
> #h


 
Nein, interessiert überhaupt nicht. (psycho(lo)?))


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Nein, interessiert überhaupt nicht. (psycho(lo)?))


 
Oha, Schreibfehler sind natürlich frei Haus 
Nukular ist das Wort, Nukular!
Psychoanalytisch meinte ich natürlich. 
Zu viel am PC gesessen ...


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Guckst du z.B. hier:
> http://www.bfvo.de/fischereischein/gueltigkeit-ausserbayerischer-fischereischeine.html
> 
> Zitat:
> ...




Ähem - nur, weil der Lehrgang in NRW zur Erteilung des F-Scheines keine Pflicht ist (- die bestandene Prüfung hingegen schon!!! -) werden "NRW-Scheine" in Bayern *NICHT* als "ohne fachliche Qualifikation erteilt" angesehen!

Damit sind wohl Scheine gemeint, die ganz ohne Lehrgang und ohne Prüfung (also "einfach so!") erteilt werden (z.B. evtl ein Bremer Angelschein oder ein Friedfischschein aus einem Experimentalbundesland).

Ansonsten läßt sich als "NRW-Scheininhaber" in Bayern gut angeln, was ich sicher & aus eigener Erfahrung weiß!!!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Damit sind wohl Scheine gemeint, die ohne Lehrgang und ohne Prüfung (also "einfach so!")



Nein, beim Angeln als Tourist in Bayern wird eine Prüfung ohne Kurs anerkannt, weil die Bundersländer das gegenseitig machen.

Ziehst Du aber nach Bayern um, musst Du eine neue Prüfung machen, wenn Du nicht nachweisen kannst, dass Du wie in Bayern vorgeschrieben einen Kurs vor der Prüfung mit mindestens 30 Stunden absolviert hast.

Da Bayern aber das Land der Amigos und Verwandschaftsfreunde ist und der Schein ja von der Gemeinde ausgestellt wird, kann abweichend von dieser gesetzlichen Regelung die freundliche Dame auf der Gemeinde evtl. trotzdem Deinen Schein bei Umzug umschreiben..


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Oha, Schreibfehler sind natürlich frei Haus
> Nukular ist das Wort, Nukular!
> Psychoanalytisch meinte ich natürlich.
> Zu viel am PC gesessen ...



...eine meiner Lieblings-Simpson´s-Folgen!


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, beim Angeln als Tourist in Bayern wird eine Prüfung ohne Kurs anerkannt, weil die Bundersländer das gegenseitig machen.
> 
> Ziehst Du aber nach Bayern um, musst Du eine neue Prüfung machen, wenn Du nicht nachweisen kannst, wie in Bayern vorgeschrieben einen Kurs vor der Prüfung mit mindestens 30 Stunden absolviert hast.
> 
> Da Bayern aber das Land der Amigos und Verwandschaftsfreunde ist und der Schein ja von der Gemeinde ausgestellt wird, kann abweichend von dieser gesetzlichen Regelung die freundliche Dame auf der Gemeinde evtl. trotzdem Deinen Schein bei Umzug umschreiben..



...das hat zumindest bei 3 von 3 meiner ehemaligen angelnden Studienkollegen kommentarlos geklappt, als sie dorthin gezogen sind!

...ist allerdings ca. 7-8 Jahre her & kann sich geändert haben!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wie gesagt, kommt auf die ausstellende Behörde (Gemeinde) an..


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...FischGAVBY2004rahmen&doc.part=X&doc.origin=bs


§2

Zitat:"
*§ 2*

* Gleichstellung anderer Fischereischeine und Fischerprüfungen*

(1) 1 In  anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellte  Fischereischeine gelten auch in Bayern, soweit die Inhaber zum Zeitpunkt  der Erteilung des Fischereischeins ihre Hauptwohnung (Art. 15  Abs. 2 Meldegesetz) nicht in Bayern hatten. 2 Nimmt  der Inhaber eines Fischereischeins nach Satz 1 seine Hauptwohnung in  Bayern, gilt der Fischereischein hier längstens bis zum Ablauf seiner  Geltungsdauer.
(2) 1 Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins werden der Fischerprüfung (Art. 59  BayFiG) gleichgestellt
1. die nach dem Recht anderer Länder der Bundesrepublik Deutschland abgelegten Fischerprüfungen,
 2. von der Prüfungsbehörde (§ 4 Abs. 2 Satz 3) als gleichwertig anerkannte Prüfungen auf dem Gebiet der Fischerei,
 sofern der Antragsteller bei Ablegung der Prüfung seine  Hauptwohnung nicht in Bayern hatte. Gleichgestellt wird auch die von den  US-Streitkräften in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland durchgeführte  Fischerprüfung."

Also keine Probleme in Bayern bei Zuzug aus NRW.
Nichts mit Lehrgangspflicht.


----------



## Knispel (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

In Bayern wurde mein Bremer Fischereischein OHNE Prüfung ( der aus der Übergangszeit ) mit Vorlage meines Gewässerwarteprüfungsausweises immer ohne Probleme anerkannt. Die Sportfischerprüfung brauchte ich dort nie.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, kommt auf die ausstellende Behörde (Gemeinde) an..



Wenn ich den nun von Sharpo zitierten Gesetzestext lese, dann *MUSS* die Behörde umschreiben, wenn die dort genannten Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind.

Damit wäre anstandsloses Umschreiben nach Umzug der Regelfall - und ein Ermessen seitens der Behörde, da anders zu entscheiden, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht herauslesen.


Wie kommst Du darauf, dass man die Prüfung neu machen muss - wg. der 30 Pflichtstunden etc.???

Das Gesetz gibt dies zumindest NICHT her - und daran sind die Behörden gebunden.

Mag sein, dass Verbände das anders WOLLEN - aber machbar ist es in Bayern rechtlich nicht, eine Umschreibung zu verweigern - oder gar eine erneute Prüfung von Zugezogenen Anglern aus anderen BL zu verlangen.

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Habt recht mit den Bayern und umschreiben - hatte noch dieses Schreiben im Kopp:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/ausserbyFischerpruefung.pdf
Da gings aber nur um Umgehung von Bayern selber und dass da die Prüfung nicht anerkannt wird.
*SORRY!!!*


----------



## fenmaus (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

*Hallo,
hier ein Beitrag von
Bayerisches Staatsministerium für
Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten
 vielleicht hilft es Euch weiter.
Petri
*
[edit by Admin: Ihr wissts doch, kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte, nur verlinken (siehe Link oben von mir, ist das gleiche]


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Prüfungswut in Deutschland treibt weitere Blüten:

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/quiz...-fuehrerschein-in-niedersachsen-a-909414.html


----------



## Purist (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Prüfungswut in Deutschland treibt weitere Blüten:



Davon hatte ich gelesen, aber so schwachsinnig habe ich mir die Fragen nicht vorgestellt. |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich kann nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln...

http://www.segeberger-zeitung.de/Sc...itik/Angelschein-fuer-Urlauber-eingeschraenkt

Das wird ja rechtlich interessant, wenn ein Angler ohne Schein in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers erwischt wird. Wie will der Staat denn einen Kutterkapitän von der Eignung zur Aufsicht höher bewerten als einen "normalen" Fischereischeininhaber????? Mit Spannung erwarte ich den ersten Prozess vor dem Oberverwaltungsgericht in Schleswig .


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln...
> 
> http://www.segeberger-zeitung.de/Sc...itik/Angelschein-fuer-Urlauber-eingeschraenkt
> 
> Das wird ja rechtlich interessant, wenn ein Angler ohne Schein in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers erwischt wird. Wie will der Staat denn einen Kutterkapitän von der Eignung zur Aufsicht höher bewerten als einen "normalen" Fischereischeininhaber????? Mit Spannung erwarte ich den ersten Prozess vor dem Oberverwaltungsgericht in Schleswig .




Naja - wer einen Fehler erkennt und nicht korrigiert, der begeht gleich den Zweiten !

*Prüfung machen -> Angelschein holen --> fertig!*

Da werden die hier vielzitierten und angeblich so gut laufenden "Lockerungen" wohl anscheinend schon wieder teilweise aus der "Testphase" zurückgenommen bzw. eingeschränkt.

Ernie

PS:

Was wird denn rechtlich interessant, wenn ein Angelscheininhaber mit jemand ohne Angelschein erwischt wird?

Ich habe mich als "normaler" angelnder Scheininhaber *nicht* davon zu überzeugen, dass meine Mitangler einen Schein haben - es sei denn, ich bin zufällig auch Kontrolleur - ansonsten passiert da garnichts - zumindest nicht dem Angelscheininhaber - demjenigen, der ohne Schein angelt, dem droht vermutlich (zu recht!) ein Verfahren wg. Fischwilderei u.a., wenn eine Kontrolle erfolgt !

Eine "Schein-Kontrollpflicht" und "Aufsichtspflicht" über ihre Kunden/Angler haben hingegen *Gewerbliche* in aller Regel schon - so z.B. der Kutterkapitän oder der Angelteichbetreiber. (finde ich auch ok - sie ziehen kommerziellen Nutzen daraus, dass Menschen bei ihnen angeln und verfügen in aller Regel auch über die entsprechende Sachkunde, die behördlich festgestellt wurde, BEVOR sie ihren Gewerbebetrieb aufnahmen. Da darf man auch etwas an "Pflichten" erwarten....).

Wie weit die Kontrollpflicht der Gewerblichen jedoch geht, dass ist recht umstritten - oft reicht ein Verweis in deren AGB´s, "dass nur mit gültigem Schein geangelt werden darf"- ob sie selber aktiv kontrollieren dürfen oder gar müssen, *DASS* ist strittig und wird lokal recht unterschiedlich gehandhabt!

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Da werden die hier vielzitierten und angeblich so gut laufenden "Lockerungen" wohl anscheinend schon wieder aus der "Testphase" zurückgenommen.



Siehst Du falsch:
Der Tourischein wurde von einem auf zwei Monate ausgedehnt und gilt jetzt auch für Schleswig Holsteiner im Gegensatz zu vorher.

Für Kutter und Fopus braucht man nicht mal den Tourischein, da geht's ganz ohne.

Tourischein ohne Prüfung holen, schon biste ausm Schneider.

Ganz legal....


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehst Du falsch:
> Der Tourischein wurde von einem auf zwei Monate ausgedehnt und gilt jetzt auch für Schleswig Holsteiner im Gegensatz zu vorher.
> 
> Für Kutter und Fopus braucht man nicht mal den Tourischein, da geht's ganz ohne.
> ...



Ja - z.Zt. aber auch nur lokal recht begrenzt.

Auf Rügen z.B. wurde mein Fischereischein letztens genau angesehen, bevor ich den Küsten-Wochenschein bekam!

In *den meisten* BL hat alles noch seine Ordnung und man braucht einen Schein.

Ausnahmen und "Versuche" mag es mancherorts geben - meist aber nur dort, wo der Tourismus angekurbelt werden soll / muss!

Mal sehen, ob das so von Dauer sein wird.

Ich bin kein Freund davon, dass "Wirtschaftsförderung" als Argument vor die Vernunft gestellt wird! (und das ist letztlich das Argument für die Lockerungen - da ist auch niemand grundsätzlich gegen die Scheinpflicht - es werden nur Ausnahmen geschaffen, damit mehr Kohle reinkommt & Touris "gelockt" werden!).



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es wird überall ausgedehnt wie jetzt in SH:
Auch Eínheimische werden nicht mehr diskriminiert, die Zeit wurde verdoppelt und zusätzlich komplett scheinfreies (nicht nur prüfungsfreier Schein) Angeln auf Kutter und im FoPu wurde eingeführt.

Natürlich gegen den Widerstand der Tierschützer und ihrer Freunde, geldgierigen Angelfischer-Verbandler.....


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wird überall ausgedehnt wie jetzt in SH:
> Auch Eínheimische werden nicht mehr diskriminiert, die Zeit wurde verdoppelt und zusätzlich komplett scheinfreies (nicht nur prüfungsfreier Schein) Angeln auf Kutter und im FoPu wurde eingeführt.
> 
> Natürlich gegen den Widerstand der Tierschützer und ihrer Freunde, geldgierigen Angelfischer-Verbandler.....




In NRW z.B. leuchtet mir Dein "Geldgier" (Schein-)-Argument d Verbände nach wie vor nicht ein - was hat ein Verband davon, wenn die Prüfungsgebühr *an die Fischereibehörde* geht und der Kurs *KEINE* Pflicht ist?

Da verdient der Verband *nix* an der Fischereischeinprüfungspflicht - außer durch die Kollegen, die sich FREIWILLIG in den Kurs setzen und dafür bezahlen!(aber die tun das freiwillig und - siehe da - meist lernen sie auch noch was dabei, BEVOR sie ans Wasser gehen!).

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hier gings grade um SH und nicht um NRW

In SH, wo der Verband in einer Eingabe an den Parlamentsausschuss bestätigte, dass es um "die extra geschaffene Vollzeitstelle" bei der Prüfung gehen würde..

Und wo sich beide LV (auch der ehemalige DAV-LV) nicht schlecht über die Prüfung finanzieren.

Und die zu doof sind zu begreifen, dass wie in Brandenburg der erleichterte Zugang zum Angeln nachher sogar zu mehr Prüfungen führt..

Vielleicht kriegt ihr in NRW auch mal nen vernünftigen Grünen als Minister und könnt euren Anglerfeind Remmel entsorgen..

Zum nachgucken, wo man überall in Deutschland jetzt schon ganz legal ohne Prüfung angeln kann:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642

Alles demokratisch-mehrheitlich so gewollt und im Einklang mit Bundesgesetzen wie dem TSG.....


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gings grade um SH und nicht um NRW
> 
> In SH, wo der Verband in einer Eingabe an den Parlamentsausschuss bestätigte, dass es um "die extra geschaffene Vollzeitstelle" bei der Prüfung gehen würde..
> 
> ...




Du schriebst aber "ÜBERALL" (s.o. bei Post 2083) wird´s ausgedehnt - dass stimmt so Gott sei Dank noch nicht - und "überall" klingt nicht NUR nach SH, worauf Du Dich jetzt gerade erst beschränkst - "überall" ist wohl mehr als nur SH, oder...und das war Deine Formulierung, die evtl. vom Wunschdenken geprägt war?!?

Wenn ich den zitierten Artikel (s.o.) richtig verstanden habe, dann gibt es dort nur noch 2 x 28 Tage den Schein ohne Prüfung, statt vorher 3 x 28 Tage.

DAS war der letzte aktuelle Diskussionsgegenstand hier drin, wenn ich nicht irre....!

UND - 4 oder 5 Bundesländer von insgesamt 16 sind nicht "überall"....

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Zum nachgucken, wo man überall in Deutschland jetzt schon ganz legal ohne Prüfung angeln kann:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642

Alles demokratisch-mehrheitlich so gewollt und im Einklang mit Bundesgesetzen wie dem TSG.....



> Wenn ich den zitierten Artikel (s.o.) richtig verstanden habe, dann gibt es dort nur noch 2 x 28 Tage den Schein ohne Prüfung, statt vorher 3 x 28 Tage.



Vorher wars einmal 28 Tage nur für Nicht-SHler,  statt auf dreimal verlängert wurde nur auf zweimal verdoppelt, dafür auch für Einheimische.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Was wird denn rechtlich interessant, wenn ein Angelscheininhaber mit jemand ohne Angelschein erwischt wird?


 
Ich bezog das nicht auf den Angelscheininhaber, sondern auf den Angler ohne Schein! Wieso ist das Angeln auf einem Kutter oder an einem kommerziellen Teich ohne Prüfung erlaubt (wo nicht jeder Angler ständig beaufsichtigt werden kann), jedoch an der Ostsee (Küste/ Kleinboot) unter Aufsicht eines Fischereischeininhabers oder gar Besitzer eines kommerzielle Teiches nicht? Deshalb bin ich auf das erste Urteil gegen einen Angler ohne Prüfung - der beaufsichtigt wurde - gespannt. Ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter: Warum muss die Fischereiabgabe auf einem Kutter von einem Angler ohne Prüfung in Hoheitsgewässern unseres Landes nicht bezahlt werden? Dann muss ich diese als Fischereischeininhaber wohl auf einem Kleinboot auch nicht mehr bezahlen??? Ist doch das selbe Gewässer und die selben Fische. Oder habe ich zukünftig finanzielle Nachteile als Fischereischeininhaber? Wird rechtlich noch spannend! Ich habe gerade mal schriftlich bei Herrn Dr. H. in Kiel angefragt...


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bezog das nicht auf den Angelscheininhaber, sondern auf den Angler ohne Schein! Wieso ist das Angeln auf einem Kutter oder an einem kommerziellen Teich ohne Prüfung erlaubt (wo nicht jeder Angler ständig beaufsichtigt werden kann), jedoch an der Ostsee (Küste/ Kleinboot) unter Aufsicht eines Fischereischeininhabers oder gar Besitzer eines kommerzielle Teiches nicht? Deshalb bin ich auf das erste Urteil gegen einen Angler ohne Prüfung - der beaufsichtigt wurde - gespannt. Ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter: Warum muss die Fischereiabgabe auf einem Kutter von einem Angler ohne Prüfung in Hoheitsgewässern unseres Landes nicht bezahlt werden? Dann muss ich diese als Fischereischeininhaber wohl auf einem Kleinboot auch nicht mehr bezahlen??? Ist doch das selbe Gewässer und die selben Fische. Oder habe ich zukünftig finanzielle Nachteile als Fischereischeininhaber? Wird rechtlich noch spannend! Ich habe gerade mal schriftlich bei Herrn Dr. H. in Kiel angefragt...




Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Kutterkapitäne für ihre Angler / Kunden eine (evtl. pauschalisierte) Fischereiabgabe zahlen ?!? - das ist allerdings nur eine Spekulation meinerseits- dürfte aber leicht zu klären sein...!

Tun sie das nicht, dann ist die Ungleichbehandlung hinsichtlich der Fischereiabgabe im Unterschied zu den Kleinbootbesitzern tatsächlich nicht zu erklären und man sollte da mal nachhaken!!!

Zu was für einem Verfahren soll es denn gegen einen "ungeprüften" und scheinlosen Angler kommen, der unter Aufsicht angelt, aber dabei *kein* fremdes Fischereirecht verletzt (im Sinne von § 293 StGB)?

Fischwilderei als Straftatbestand scheidet dann aus - Angeln ohne Angelschein dürfte nach dem Landesrecht ggf. lediglich als OWI verfolgt werden, oder? (was aber auch teuer werden KANN!), wenn es entsprechende Regelungen dazu im Landesrecht gibt!

Ist schon alles sehr dubios - zersplittert und - je nach Bundesland auch sehr unterschiedlich & unübersichtlich z.Zt. !

Ich gebe gerne zu, dass ich selbst als Jurist manchmal nicht mehr den Durchblick habe, wer heute noch wo und wie und unter welchen Voraussetzungen legal angeln darf in unseren 16 Bundesländern, die alle ihr eigenes Süppchen in Sachen "Angelrecht" kochen....!

Die Übersicht hier drin zum legalen scheinlosen Angeln ist schon eine gute Hilfe - aber - dadurch werden die massiven Unterschiede klar - und ich verstehe bis heute noch nicht, warum ein Gesetzgeber z.B. einen Friedfischangler gegenüber sonstigen Anglern privilegiert...für mich kommt das einer Degradierung der Friedfische zu "Fischen 2. Klasse" gleich, was mir ethisch, moralisch und grundsätzlich doch sehr mißfällt!

DAS kann´s einfach auch nicht sein, dass man formal "unqualifiziertere Angler" auf Friedfische loslässt, die restlichen Fische aber den "geprüften" vorbehält!

Das schreit förmlich danach, FALSCH und nicht sachdienlich zu sein!...oder sind Friedfische weniger wertvoll???...ich denke NICHT!!!

Auch verstehe ich zwar die Motive, WARUM Touris mancherorts einen Schein ohne Prüfung bekommen (--> Wirtschaftsförderung --> Kohle!) - aber - gut finden muss man das nicht, dass dort nur wegen finanzieller Interessen auf eine ansonsten gesetzlich geforderte Mindestqualifikation (jaaaaaaaaaa, eine durchaus inhaltlich fragwürdige - aber eben doch minimale Mindestqualifikation!) verzichtet wird!?!

Einheitliche Regelungen wären toll, sind aber wohl bei 16 autonom regelnden Bundesländern leider eine Utopie....


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ja, in S-H ist es nur ein OWI Verfahren. Jedoch wird es zukünftig sicherlich bei den Widersprüchen - deshalb OVG Schleswig genannt - interessant werden. Gewiefte Anwälte werden sicherlich diese Gesetzesänderung für sich zu nutzen wissen...


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, in S-H ist es nur ein OWI Verfahren. Jedoch wird es zukünftig sicherlich bei den Widersprüchen - deshalb OVG Schleswig genannt - interessant werden. Gewiefte Anwälte werden sicherlich diese Gesetzesänderung für sich zu nutzen wissen...



Wenn es den Widerspruch da noch gibt - der geht dann erstmal *zur Behörde* und nicht zum Gericht, die theoretisch abhelfen KANN - vielerorts muss man heute aber auch direkt Klage beim VG erheben - aber - irgendwer wird´s vielleicht mal dagegen versuchen!

Manchmal sind die OWI Sachen auch den "normalen" Amtsgerichten und nicht den VGs zugewiesen - da müsste ich jetzt nachlesen, WO ein "Angel-OWI"-Verfahren bei Euch landet....!?

Dumm ist nur, dass die meisten Rechtschutzversicherer solche Verwaltungsverfahren / Verwaltungsgerichtsverfahren (außer beim Autofahren im Rahmen der Verkehrsrechtschutz) nicht mit drin haben!.....wenn´s denn ein Verwaltungs(-gerichtliches) -Verfahren ist !?!

Also - warten wir mal, bis ein gut Versicherter Angler es probiert, oder jemand der die Kohle oder einen "Sponsor" hat, um mal einen Musterprozess zu wagen!

So oder so wird es ohne einstweiligen Rechtschutz aber so ca. 2-3 Jahre dauern, bis ein VG oder ggf. AG da erstmals urteilt - bis zum OVG / LG / OLG dann ggf. nochmal deutlich länger!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Purist (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> DAS kann´s einfach auch nicht sein, dass man formal "unqualifiziertere Angler" auf Friedfische loslässt, die restlichen Fische aber den "geprüften" vorbehält!
> 
> Das schreit förmlich danach, FALSCH und nicht sachdienlich zu sein!...oder sind Friedfische weniger wertvoll???...ich denke NICHT!!!



Das kannst du dir doch selbst zusammenreimen: Es gibt mehr Friedfische in unseren Gewässern, sie vermehren sich dort fast überall von selbst und sind seltener teurer Besatz, sieht man von Karpfen und Schleien einmal ab, aber die holen Anfänger ohnehin kaum raus. Natürlich geht's ums Geld, da sind Friedfische wirklich "billiger", genauso wie es bei dem prüfungsfreien Angeln um die Tourismusförderung geht. Zu finden war das auch schon seit vielen Jahren in den Regelungen für Jungangler, unter 14 oder 16 Jahren, die müssen sich noch heute mit Friedfischruten begnügen. 

Verwerflich ist irgendwo beides, in einem Land, wo das in den meisten Bundesländern anders gehandhabt wird. Aber so ist er nun einmal, der liebe Föderalismus, in wichtigen Fragen spielt er keine Rolle mehr und bei Kleinkram treibt er Rechtsblüten, die keiner mehr überblicken kann.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Da habe ich aber verdammt schnelle Antworten von der Behörde zu den ab 15.07 gültigen Änderungen in S-H erhalten:

1. Die Fischereiabgabe in Höhe von 10.- Euro muss jeder bezahlen. Wie? Konnte man mir nicht zu 100% beantworten. Vermutlich bei der Behörde bezahlen und eine Quittung geben lassen, ein Formular gibt es für diese Fälle (noch) nicht.

2. Beim Urlauberfischereischein reicht ein Merkblatt. Dieses reicht jedoch nicht auf dem Kutter oder am kommerziellen Teich. Da muss vom Verantwortlichen sichergestellt werden, dass die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen eingehalten werden. Ggf. droht dem Besitzer eine empfindliche Geldstrafe...Der ausgebenden Behörde von Urlauberfischereischeinen droht im übrigen keine Strafe, sondern nur dem Angler- das reicht das Merkblatt sehr wohl!

3. Eine Abschaffung der Fischereischeinpflicht in Raten ist das "wohl" nicht

4. Ziel dieser Regelung ist explizit die Förderung des Tourismus

Also ist für die Politik Geld wichtiger als die Kreatur Fisch? Ich finde damit wird einmal mehr deutlich, dass die Prüfung von der Politik nicht für den Schutz der Kreatur Fisch angesehen wird! Hier geht es um Interessen von Verbänden etc. Nicht um Interessen der Politik oder gar um den Naturschutz.


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da habe ich aber verdammt schnelle Antworten von der Behörde zu den ab 15.07 gültigen Änderungen in S-H erhalten:
> 
> 1. Die Fischereiabgabe in Höhe von 10.- Euro muss jeder bezahlen. Wie? Konnte man mir nicht zu 100% beantworten. Vermutlich bei der Behörde bezahlen und eine Quittung geben lassen, ein Formular gibt es für diese Fälle (noch) nicht.
> 
> ...




Schön, dass man sich mal zu den Ausnahmeregelungen äußert!

Danke für die Mühe!

Vor allem "Punkt 4" belegt das, was ich schon lange sage --> es stellt niemand die Fischereischeinprüfungspflicht wirklich ernsthaft in Frage, wo es Tourischeine etc. gibt, sondern es wird schlicht Tourismus- bzw. lokale Wirtschaftsförderung betrieben, wofür man AUSNAHMEN (Vom Regelfall d Fischereischeines!) ins Gesetz schreibt, um Geld in die Kassen vor Ort zu kriegen & zahlungskräftige Touris zu ködern!

Das ist ein Unterschied - und - dass es durch die Ungleichbehandlung z.B. von Touris & Einheimischen da zu Problemen kommt, ist eine Folge, die absehbar war!

Ob man diese Ausnahmen gut findet, dass ist noch ne andere Frage - aber - zumindest sind die Motive nachvollziehbar, warum man hier und dort von einer bewährten Regelung mal absieht, um in strukturschwachen Regionen an Geld zu kommen!

Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Schön, dass man sich mal zu den Ausnahmeregelungen äußert!
> 
> Danke für die Mühe!
> 
> ...



Das ist aber auch nicht ganz korrekt!
Wenn es nur darum gehen würde den Tourismus zu fördern dann würde man dies auch nur auf Touristen beschränken was ja kein Problem wäre. Ist es aber nicht und auch Einheimische können diese Erwerben in einigen Bundesländern wie auch in S-H. Das hat mit einer Sonderregelung für Touristen wenig zu tun! Hier geht es nur ums Geld und zeigt gleichzeitig wie wichtig man diese Prüfung findet. Wie sagt man so schön? Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel! Aber Regeln werden durch viele Ausnahmen fragwürdig! ;-)


----------



## Schuppi 56 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also mal ein ernstes Wort zur Sache :
wenn man nähmlich einen Einheitlichen Lehrgang wie in Bayern machen würde wäre doch eine sichere Lösung ohne Schein kein fischen  also warum touris anlocken ohne prüfung  das ist einfach der falsche weg denn wenn du aus mackpom zu uns kommst gilt deiner auch wie mein bayerischer bei dir also da gibts kein problem blos bei umzug ist deiner an der Landesgrenze zu bayern hinfällig und wird nicht umgeschrieben 
also wäre doch einheitlicher lehr gang  wie bayern hat und  dann wär das ganze  problem  erledigt  denn solange   fischerei so  länder sache und unkontroliert ist  und jeder seine suppe kocht  wirds nie was  mit ner vernünftigen lösung des problem
denn die was sich da 3 monate hin setzen und lernen  das die  Prüfung geschaft  und dann wollen ander  die Prüfung abschaffen da sgeht in keinen falle 
lg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> blos bei umzug ist deiner an der Landesgrenze zu bayern hinfällig und wird nicht umgeschrieben


 
Erst mal was Generelles zu deinem Post: Satzzeichen und Groß-/Kleinschreibung helfen bzgl. Lesbarkeit enorm, #h

Zum Inhalt:
Was du da schreibst, ist nicht korrekt. Der Touri-Schein gilt natürlich nur im jeweiligen Bundesland. Ein regulär erworbener Fischereischein MUSS von der Behörde in Bayern umgeschrieben werden, wenn der Betreffende umzieht. So steht es im Gesetz. Er wird allerdings ggf. nicht verlängert, wenn er ohne Schulung a la Bayern erworben wurde, d.h. nach seinem Ablaufen muss der Angler in Bayern den Schein neu machen, mit Lehrgang und Prüfung.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ob man es als Ausnahmen oder als Trend sieht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 

Fakt ist, dass man mittlerweile in weiten Teilen Deutschlands Möglilchkeiten geschaffen hat, ohne Fischerprüfung legal angeln zu können, und das ist sehr erfreulich. #6


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch nicht ganz korrekt!
> Wenn es nur darum gehen würde den Tourismus zu fördern dann würde man dies auch nur auf Touristen beschränken was ja kein Problem wäre. Ist es aber nicht und auch Einheimische können diese Erwerben in einigen Bundesländern wie auch in S-H. Das hat mit einer Sonderregelung für Touristen wenig zu tun! Hier geht es nur ums Geld und zeigt gleichzeitig wie wichtig man diese Prüfung findet. Wie sagt man so schön? Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel! Aber Regeln werden durch viele Ausnahmen fragwürdig! ;-)



Der einzige Grund, warum Einheimische NUN AUCH einen solchen Schein lösen können, ist ein rechtlicher - nämlich die Ungleichbehandlung und Benachteiligung von Einheimischen ggü den Touristen!

Das ist eine voraussehbare Konsequenz gewesen, welche die "Macher" der Tourischeine offenbar nicht hinreichend bedacht hatten, als sie diese Ausnahmen für Touristen schufen!

Da es aber dabei ausschliesslich um "mehr Geld" geht - und ungeprüfte Einheimische auch "mehr Geld" bringen, hat man jetzt im Nachhinein etwas nachgebessert, weil sich ansonsten ein Einheimischer ungeprüfter Angler wegen der Benachteiligung gegenüber dem Touri leicht hätte durchklagen können!

Um das zu vermeiden lässt man nun gegen Kohle auch den ungeprüften Einheimischen Angler diese Scheine kaufen, damit sich keiner durchklagt - oder weil sich ein Betroffener schon erfolgreich durchgeklagt hat!?!

That´s all!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erst mal was Generelles zu deinem Post: Satzzeichen und Groß-/Kleinschreibung helfen bzgl. Lesbarkeit enorm, #h
> 
> Zum Inhalt:
> Was du da schreibst, ist nicht korrekt. Der Touri-Schein gilt natürlich nur im jeweiligen Bundesland. Ein regulär erworbener Fischereischein MUSS von der Behörde in Bayern umgeschrieben werden, wenn der Betreffende umzieht. So steht es im Gesetz. Er wird allerdings ggf. nicht verlängert, wenn er ohne Schulung a la Bayern erworben wurde, d.h. nach seinem Ablaufen muss der Angler in Bayern den Schein neu machen, mit Lehrgang und Prüfung.




Stimmt auch nur begrenzt - in NRW z.B. ist ein Kurs keine Pflicht - die Prüfung aber schon -  zur Erlangung eines Fischereischeines!

Ein NRW - Schein MUSS und wird jedoch in Bayern bei Umzug problemlos umgeschrieben / anerkannt!

Ergibt sich auch aus den bay. Regelungen und ist zwingend!

Haben wir vor kurzem einmal geklärt!

Das heisst, dass der NRW-Schein ohne Schulung erworben werden kann - also nur durch erfolgreiches Bestehen der Prüfung - und man muss dann in Bayern die Prüfung und den Kurs als Ex-NRW´ler nach Umzug *nicht* nochmal neu machen!

Das nur zur Richtigstellung!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> weil sich ansonsten ein Einheimischer ungeprüfter Angler wegen der Benachteiligung gegenüber dem Touri leicht hätte durchklagen können!



Ist aber auch wieder nicht hinreichend bedacht. Jetzt könnte sich ebenso der geprüfte Angler benachteiligt fühlen da er ja als es diese Möglichkeit nicht gab zu einer Prüfung gezwungen wurde um Angeln zu gehen.

Aber mal ehrlich wir sind schon wieder bei Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel und immer mehr davon lässt defenitiv am Sinn der Prüfung zweifeln. Das kannst auch du nicht leugnen. Zumindest sehen einige Bundesländer die Prüfung als nicht sehr wichtig an um Angeln zu dürfen. Geld ist denen wichtiger! Es wird lediglich bisher (noch?) etwas eingeschränkt von der Zeit und kostet auch etwas mehr. Ich hoffe du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will. ;-)



> Fakt ist, dass man mittlerweile in weiten Teilen Deutschlands Möglilchkeiten geschaffen hat, ohne Fischerprüfung legal angeln zu können, und das ist sehr erfreulich.



Das sehe ich genauso und ich hoffe das dies nur der Anfang ist zu einer Bundeseinheitlichen Regelung eines Prüfungsfreien erwerbaren Fischereischein... ;--)


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ist aber auch wieder nicht hinreichend bedacht. Jetzt könnte sich ebenso der geprüfte Angler benachteiligt fühlen da er ja als es diese Möglichkeit nicht gab zu einer Prüfung gezwungen wurde um Angeln zu gehen.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich wir sind schon wieder bei Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel und immer mehr davon lässt defenitiv am Sinn der Prüfung zweifeln. Das kannst auch du nicht leugnen. Zumindest sehen einige Bundesländer die Prüfung als nicht sehr wichtig an um Angeln zu dürfen. Geld ist denen wichtiger! Es wird lediglich bisher (noch?) etwas eingeschränkt von der Zeit und kostet auch etwas mehr. Ich hoffe du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will. ;-)
> 
> ...



Der Geprüfte ist nicht benachteiligt - er hat´s ja hinter sich und ihm steht anglerisch auch alles offen - ob Gastkarte - oder Vereinsmitgliedschaft etc....!

Der Geprüfte (wie ich) wird sicherlich den Kopf schütteln und sich fragen, warum jetzt auf einmal nur wegen Kohle manche ans Wasser dürfen, von denen vorab nix an Qualifikation erworben werden musste - aber der geprüfte Angler hat was dafür getan, nun auch alles zu dürfen, was er anglerisch tun möchte - deswegen isses mir z.B. total Wurscht, wenn irgendwo anders Leute ans Wasser dürfen, die u.U. nicht einmal einen Knoten können, oder einen geschonten Fisch erkennen - hier bei mir in NRW gibt s das nicht und ich hoffe, dass es auch noch lange so bleibt!

An "meiner" Vereinstalsperre gibt s Gastangler nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds und nach Vorlage eines gültigen Fischereischeins - daher bin ich recht entspannt!

Klar weiß ich, worauf Du hinauswillst:


Freies Angeln für alle - gegen geringe Gebühr - am besten überall - das wird s aber vermutlich so nie geben - zumindest werden wir beide das nicht mehr erleben - denke und hoffe ich!


Aber es stimmt schon - die Verhältnisse alleine in OST und WEST sind so unterschiedlich - hier im Westen ist jedes kleine Gewässer einzeln verpachtet - sowas wie Gewässerpools gibt es eigentlich fast nicht - und die Pachtverhältnisse hier sind halt rechtlich so gestrickt, dass die Pächter (meist Vereine) alleine bestimmen können und wollen, wer dort angelt und wer nicht - oder - dass hier z.B. nur geprüfte Angler Erlaubniskarten bekommen, weil´s irgendwo steht, so dass sich diese Unterschiede noch lange lange halten werden!

Die Ausnahmen von der Fischereischeinpflicht lassen mich übrigens nicht an der Pflicht zweifeln, sondern allenfalls an den "Machern" der Ausnahmen - klar - es geht um "mehr Geld" in den Kassen - aber - deswegen zweifle ich NICHT an der Prüfungspflicht, die ich nach wie vor befürworte!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Stimmt auch nur begrenzt - in NRW z.B. ist ein Kurs keine Pflicht - die Prüfung aber schon - zur Erlangung eines Fischereischeines!
> 
> Ein NRW - Schein MUSS und wird jedoch in Bayern bei Umzug problemlos umgeschrieben / anerkannt!
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt, Fehler meinerseits. 

Aber war das nicht vor einiger Zeit wie von mir geschrieben?? |kopfkrat


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Stimmt, Fehler meinerseits.
> 
> Aber war das nicht vor einiger Zeit wie von mir geschrieben?? |kopfkrat



Maybe - jedenfalls bedurfte das *hier* einer gewissen Richtigstellung, um Unwahrheiten zu vermeiden!

Ernie


----------



## silversurfer81 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> An "meiner" Vereinstalsperre gibt s Gastangler nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds und nach Vorlage eines gültigen Fischereischeins - daher bin ich recht entspannt!
> 
> Petri!
> 
> ...



und genau diese Sätze und Denkweisen vernichten jeglichen Anflug von Verbesserung und Erreichung von Gewässerpools auch außerhalb der ehemals DAV betreuten Regionen #q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Warum gibt es immer dieses Besitzstanddenken unter den Anglern - "mein Schein - mein Verein mein Dreckstümpel an den ich keinen Anderen lasse, weil ich auch nirgendwo hindarf." Sorry, aber irgendwo fehlt mir als gebürtiger Brandenburger sie entsprechende Windung dafür. 
In meinen Augen gibt es die Prüfung und anschließende Vereinsmeierei nur zur Ab- und Ausgrenzung potentieller Mitangler und "Nebenbuhler" um den Fangerfolg. Armes Land, arme Bürger - aber noch ärmer sind in meinen Augen diejenigen, die das Ganze nötig haben. |wavey:
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit Deinesgleichen an eurer Talsperre. 


traurige und resignierte Grüße

Stefan 

PS: ich bin immer noch der frohen Hoffnung, dass sich dieses Denken und diese Einstellung in den nächsten Jahrzehnten demographisch erledigt. Es fehlt ja heute schon der Nachwuchs beim Angeln - Und was an jungen Anglern nachkommt, hat oft eine in meinen Augen sozialere Einstellung fernab von "meinsdeins"


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Siehst du - das ist eben der Unterschied!

Und - danke - den Spaß haben wir dort - zugegeben - relativ exklusiv - aber - erarbeitet und auch verdient!!!

Wer mal 60 & fast 30 Jahre dort aktiv war, der kann dann auch die gleichen rechte beanspruchen, wie zb mein dad u ich - zu erkaufen via günstige Tageskarte "mal eben" gibt es das nicht!!!

Dieses vereinsgewässer wird seit Jahrzehnten mit viel Mühe und Geld von den Mitgliedern EINES Angelvereins gehegt und gepflegt.
Es ist eine Talsperre - Rel. Überschaubar u wirklich schön!
Eine gastanglerregelung gibt es (s.o.)-  darüber hinaus werden keine gastanglerregelungen gewünscht.

Was ist daran auszusetzen?

Hier gibt es halt keine gewässerpools, wie geschichtlich bedingt im Osten...!
Warum sollten wir nun das Gewässer frei geben, für jeden, der zahlt?

Mein Vater ist jetzt über 60 Jahre dort im verein aktiv - ich selber fast 30 Jahre...!

Warum sollten wir dort über d bestehenden regeln hinaus teilen mit jedermann?

Wollen wir nicht - müssen wir nicht!

...und den tollen Sinneswandel der "Nachwuchsangler" bekommt man schnell zu spüren, wenn man mal postet, dass man einen großen Karpfen entnommen hat......ob das alles so toll ist, was da nachkommt???...naja...


----------



## silversurfer81 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Siehst du - das ist eben der Unterschied!
> 
> Dieses vereinsgewässer wird seit Jahrzehnten mit viel Mühe und Geld von den Mitgliedern EINES Angelvereins gehegt und gepflegt.
> Es ist eine Talsperre - Rel. Überschaubar u wirklich schön!
> ...



In meinem Heimatdorf gibt es auch einen schönen Baggersee, der von den Mitgliedern meines Heimatvereines gepflegt wird, trotzdem ist der auch für andere DAVler zugänglich. Warum auch nicht - er ist nicht "unser" Eigentum und im Gegenzug darf ich auch woanders (DAV) einfach FREI angeln.
Also doch wieder nur meinsdeins und nichts anderes. 
Aber wenn ihr dort schon Jahrzehnte die Gänseblümchen streichelt....:m 
sorry, falls der letzte Satz etwas überspitzt formuliert ist...

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wir haben sowas durchaus mit befreundeten Vereinen in deren Gewässern-aber eben nicht mit wildfremden Gastanglern- die außer etwas Geld nix mitbringen - oder zu bieten haben!
Vereinsmitglieder können Gäste mitnehmen - mehr wird nicht gewünscht!

Hier hat halt - historisch bedingt - jeder Verein "seine" Pachtgewässer, wobei der Pachtvertrag schon eigentümerähnliche Befugnisse einräumt!

Das ist nicht vergleichbar mit den ehemaligen dav-Pool-Gewässern....weder der Anzahl noch der Größe nach - zudem ist NRW das Land mit den meisten Einwohnern und hat in der Relation dazu eben nicht die Gewässerzahl und -fläche, wie zum Beispiel Meckpomm oder andere neudeutsche Bundesländer.

Petri! 

Ernie


----------



## daci7 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das mag für Leute gut und schön sein, die ihre geregelten Bahnen gehen und in ihrem Alltag nicht von Neuem gestört werden wollen bzw. kein interesse daran haben spontan Neues auszuprobieren.
Ich habe gerne die Möglichkeit ohne Probleme neue Sachen auszuprobieren und bin dafür auch bereit bei mir selbst anzufangen und die Pforten zu öffnen.
Aber das diese Mentalität zwischen Ost-West noch recht unterschiedlich ist, ist mir als ehemaliger Niederrheiner in Berlin schon häufiger aufgefallen 
Schade, dass ich nicht an deine Talsperre darf - wo auch immer die ist - aber trotzdem würd ich dich an meinen Hausgewässern willkommen heißen. Bist ja an sich auch 'n vernünftiger Typ wenn ich das so beurteilen kann - auch wenn man nicht immer einer Meinung ist. 
#h


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das mag für Leute gut und schön sein, die ihre geregelten Bahnen gehen und in ihrem Alltag nicht von Neuem gestört werden wollen bzw. kein interesse daran haben spontan Neues auszuprobieren.
> Ich habe gerne die Möglichkeit ohne Probleme neue Sachen auszuprobieren und bin dafür auch bereit bei mir selbst anzufangen und die Pforten zu öffnen.
> Aber das diese Mentalität zwischen Ost-West noch recht unterschiedlich ist, ist mir als ehemaliger Niederrheiner in Berlin schon häufiger aufgefallen
> Schade, dass ich nicht an deine Talsperre darf - wo auch immer die ist - aber trotzdem würd ich dich an meinen Hausgewässern willkommen heißen. Bist ja an sich auch 'n vernünftiger Typ wenn ich das so beurteilen kann - auch wenn man nicht immer einer Meinung ist.
> #h



Du hast mich noch nie gefragt, ob wir mal an "meiner" Vereinstalsperre fischen gehen - ermöglichen kann ich dass durchaus, wenn ich das will!



Ich habe des öfteren schon Gäste mitgenommen, die nett gefragt haben und mir vorher völlig unbekannt waren - so entstehen Angelfreundschaften - aber - die Limitierung seitens des Vereins verstehe ich, weil dort, wie in jedem Verein, *einige wenige* Mitglieder *viel* machen - und ich nachvollziehen kann, dass Mitglieder bevorzugt werden & sich ihre "Gäste" selber aussuchen dürfen!

Ich habe dort schon einige Kollegen Willkommen-geheißen - aber - schlicht und ergreifend nach den Regeln des Vereins, die *WIR *Mitglieder uns selber in der Satzung gegeben haben!

"Freier" Gastkartenverkauf war schon Mehrfach auf der Tagesordnung bei so einigen Vollversammlungen und wurde jedesmal sehr demokratisch von der deutlichen (!) Mehrheit der Mitglieder abgelehnt - da diese den ganzen Mist (Pacht, Besatz, Pflege, Bewirtschaftung, Versicherungen usw.) bezahlen *UND* viel ehrenamtliche Arbeit leisten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, ist es völlig legitim, dass sie auch selber durch Abstimmung bestimmen!



Easy & nicht so schlimm, wie es für jemand vielleicht klingen mag, der von einem so tollen Pool, wie dem Ex-DAV-Pool profitiert - aber - sowas gibt es hier halt´ nicht - und wenn sich *nur eines* der "guten" Gewässer hier spontan den Gastanglern komplett öffnen würde, dann wäre es mit Sicherheit bald kein "gutes" Gewässer mehr, weil der plötzliche Befischungsdruck brachial wäre, wenn nicht alle "guten" Gewässer sich hierzulande *gleichzeitig* und nach den *gleichen Regeln* öffnen würden!

*WENN* alle mitmachen - und zwar gleichzeitig, dann bin ich durchaus ein Freund der "Gewässerpool-Lösung" auch im Westen - *DAS* wird aber aufgrund der gewachsenen privatrechtlichen Pachtverhältnisse *NICHT* passieren - es sei denn, alle würden gleichzeitig "quasi-enteignet" und die Pool-Lösung würde mit Zwang flächendeckend und ohne Ausnahmen durchgedrückt, wobei ich grundrechtliche Probleme sehe, die mit unserer Verfassung nicht in Einklang zu bringen sind!

Also - dem Westen hilft kein Utopia & Wunschdenken - die Strukturen sind so, wie sie sind (wer das verkennt oder ignoriert, der ist ein Träumer!) - tolle Pool-Bedingungen wie im Osten (und die sind echt toll!) sind hier nicht "mal eben" realistisch machbar - also - bleibt´s wohl bei dem westlichen Besitzstandsdenken und jeder muss sehen, dass er sich ein Stück vom Kuchen erarbeitet und dann erkauft, um "mitspielen" zu dürfen, wo die Fischlein springen!

Petri!

Ernie der Realist


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Mein lieber Ernie,

da du ja immer und immer wieder auf den Gewässerpool in deiner Begründung zurückgreifst und diesen als Argument für vermeintliches Unverständnis für euer Handeln bzw. eure Entscheidungen bemühst.
Sei dir dessen bewusst, das hinter diesem Pool sehr viel ehrenamtliche Arbeit steckt und nicht etwa auf der ehemaligen Staatsform beruht.

Soviel nur zu einem Punkt deiner holprigen Argumentationskette.

René

PS: Im übrigen bist du mit 39 Jahren seit fast 30 Jahren aktiv im Verein... was hast du da als Neun- oder Zehnjähriger gemacht?


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich fische gerne in Vereinsgewässern, bei denen es keine Gastkarten gibt und die Jahreskartenpreise hoch sind. Dort gibt es meistens ganz einfach mehr Fisch oder lockere Regelungen für Angler. 

Gerne befische ich aber auch mal "neue Gewässer" oder welche die ich im Jahr nur 2-3 Mal aufsuche, weil der Weg recht weit ist. Dort bin ich dann selber auf Gastkarten angewiesen und bin heilfroh, dass man dort welche bekommt. Sonst könnte ich nämlich ewig in ein und den selben Tümpeln angeln, und das bringts auf Dauer irgendwie auch nicht!


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mein lieber Ernie,
> 
> da du ja immer und immer wieder auf den Gewässerpool in deiner Begründung zurückgreifst und diesen als Argument für vermeintliches Unverständnis für euer Handeln bzw. eure Entscheidungen bemühst.
> Sei dir dessen bewusst, das hinter diesem Pool sehr viel ehrenamtliche Arbeit steckt und nicht etwa auf der ehemaligen Staatsform beruht.
> ...




Das Vorhandensein eines solchen Gewässerpools resultiert einzig und alleine aus der Historie des Angelns in diesem Gebiet - ob das unbedingt mit der ehemaligen Staatsform zusammenhängt ist auch schnuppe - es gab einfach unterschiedliche gewachsene Strukturen in Sachen angeln, ohne die es diese "Pools" nicht gäbe!

Das ist z.B. bei mir im Westen grundlegend anders  - und ehrenamtlich wird überall wohl ne Menge bewegt!


In der Jugendgruppe meines Vereins habe ich primär geangelt seitdem ich 10 Jahre alt war - hatte Spass und habe viel gelernt!

Mit meinem Dad mitgegangen bin ich allerdings schon mit 3 Jahren - selber geangelt habe ich (hoch illegal - aber von allen dort geduldet!) unter Aufsicht und mit Anleitung meines Vaters ca seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr - dafür hat Papa dann auf eine seiner damals noch 3 erlaubten Ruten verzichtet und niemanden im Verein hat s gestört!

Als älterer Bursche habe ich später auch mit auf die jüngeren Mitglieder der Jugendgruppe aufgepasst und ihnen das weitervermittelt, was ich von Daddy und den älteren Anglern dort selber zuvor mal gelernt hatte! 

Ich habe an Umwelttagen und Vollversammlungen teilgenommen - beim Besetzen und auch mal beim Abfischen einiger Vorstaubecken geholfen und durfte sogar auch schon mit Papa um die Talsperre laufen, weil der damals Gewässerwart war!

Dabei haben Papa und ich viele schöne Stunden erlebt und oft geangelt!

Wir haben als Jugendliche schwimmend und tauchend dort Laichhilfen im Wasser verankert und hatten dabei auch ne Menge Spaß!

In Begleitung eines erwachsenen Vereinsmitgliedes durfte ich auch mit dem Jugendfischereischein schon angeln gehen - habe viel Praxis bekommen, gerade duch das Angeln mit den "alten Hasen" - und konnte so auch schon praktisch etwas, als ich dann mit 14 oder 15 meine Fischereiprüfung gemacht habe & dann oft alleine loszog!

Toller Verein - tolle Jugendarbeit - gute praktische "Ausbildung" des Nachwuchses AM WASSER!!!

Ein Traum!

*Noch weitere Fragen zu meiner Jugend im Verein???*

Ach ja - BEITRAG habe ich auch damals als Kind schon bezahlt - und zwar selbstverdient durch Rasenmähen und Löwenzahn-Stechen - als Kaninchenfutter für diverse Nachbarn und unsere eigenen Kaninchen!!!

...und ja - darauf war und bin ich stolz!!!

...habe früh gelernt, dass man sich manche Annehmlichkeit verdienen muss und dies auch kann!....wenn man will!!!


Ernie

PS:

Hier wird soviel über Vereine und Verbände geschimpft - aber mal ehrlich - WER macht denn noch die Jugendarbeit, wenn nicht die Vereine???

Bei uns wurden sogar Jugendlichen aus sozial schwachen Familien Angeln und Zubehör gestellt & geschenkt, die ältere Vereinsmitglieder entbehren konnten.

Der Beitrag für Jugendliche war auch ermäßigt und *- Achtung -* für alle Papis interessant, die selber auf langen Wartelisten stehen, weil sie erst als Erwachsener angefangen haben - *JEDER aus der Jugendgruppe wird mit Erreichen der Volljährigkeit in den Verein übernommen - ohne Warteliste und teure Aufnahmegebühren!!!
Also meldet Eure Kiddies dort an, wenn sie Spass am Angeln haben!...vielleicht nehmen sie Euch dann später mal als "Gast" mit...
*


----------



## silversurfer81 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wenn aber alle nur so denken würden wie du in dem Falle und um "ihre" Gewässer springen wie eine Mischung aus Rumpelstielzchen und Gollum, dann wird es außerhalb der historisch gewachsenen Strukturen nichts mit gemeinsamen Interessen. #d
Wieso sollte sich denn in den Verbänden etwas zum positiven verändern, wenn an der Basis, also in den Vereinen schon so ein Besitzkult getrieben wird? #d
Das mal nur als Denkanstoß. Ich hab gewiss nichts mit dem Trachtenverein mit den Kreuzen auf dem Dach im Sinn, aber ein Satz gefällt mir - geben ist seliger denn nehmen...#h
Du schreibst ja selbst, dass der Gewässerpool eine tolle Sache ist, warum also nichts in der Richtung bewegen? Dein Argument, das es in den "alten Bundesländern" nicht geht, weil ihr immer schon diese besitzstandschachernde Vereinsmeierei betrieben habt, ist nur traurig und zeigt einmal mehr auf, dass es nur um Besitzstandswahrung geht und um nichts anderes. 
Solltest du konsequent sein, dann fischt du in Zukunft auch nur noch in "eurem" Paradies und nutzt dann auch nicht diese Gewässer, welche von andere ehrenamtlich in Schuss gehalten werden - auch nicht gegen Zahlung von Tageskarten. 
Viel Spaß in eurer kleinen abgetrennten Welt. 

Ich habe eigentlich immer noch die Hoffnung, dass irgendwo mal ein Umdenken stattfindet - je mehr ich hier und in anderen Foren lese und mit offenen Augen durch die Welt gehe, desto mehr schwindet diese Hoffnung. 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich bin glücklich mit der Situation & will & muss garnix ändern!

Habe tolle Vereinsgewässer - angle am Rhein - Tageskartengewässer gibt´s auch genügend hier in der Umgebung - ob mit Verein oder ohne - und zum Räuchern geht s auch mal zum Forellenteich um Forellchen zu zocken!

Für mehr habe ich ohnehin keine Zeit - gelegentliche Touren zum Meeresangeln innerhalb und außerhalb Deutschlands  kommen noch dazu - was will ich mehr?

In der Tat reicht mir das - und - JA!!! - ich geniesse die Ruhe am Vereinsgewässer und bin heilfroh, dass dies nicht "einfach so" gegen cash jedermann zugänglich gemacht wird!


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> Wenn aber alle nur so denken würden wie du in dem Falle und um "ihre" Gewässer springen wie eine Mischung aus Rumpelstielzchen und Gollum, dann wird es außerhalb der historisch gewachsenen Strukturen nichts mit gemeinsamen Interessen. #d
> Wieso sollte sich denn in den Verbänden etwas zum positiven verändern, wenn an der Basis, also in den Vereinen schon so ein Besitzkult getrieben wird? #d


 
Selbst im Osten ändert sich doch die Situation in Richtung Vereinsgewässer. Ich stamme aus einem Ort in der Nähe der polnischen Grenze. Der Grenzfluss Neiße ist Poolgewässer. In meiner Jugend super Fischbestand, mittlerweile kaum noch Hecht, keine Zander, Großbrassen weg etc.

Der lokale Angelverein hat sich ein Privatgewässer (Weiher mit ca. 2 ha Fläche) gepachtet und besetzt dort fröhlich 2 Mal im Jahr mit Karpfen, Waller, Stör. Angeln exklusiv für Mitglieder.

Auf meine Frage, warum man in der Neiße nicht besetzt (hervorragend geeignet für Bachforelle, Hecht, Barbe, ...) kommt die Antwort: "Damit die vom Nachbarort was zu fangen haben? Nee, nee."

Ich würde wetten, der Flussabschnitt wäre prächtig besetzt, wenn er exklusiv in der Hand eines Vereins wäre.

Laut deiner Signatur lebst du doch aus Mittelfranken. Glaubst du wirklich, die fränkischen Flüsse und Stillgewässer hätten den aktuellen Fischreichtum zu bieten, wenn sie Poolgewässer wären?


----------



## silversurfer81 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Selbst im Osten ändert sich doch die Situation in Richtung Vereinsgewässer. Ich stamme aus einem Ort in der Nähe der polnischen Grenze. Der Grenzfluss Neiße ist Poolgewässer. In meiner Jugend super Fischbestand, mittlerweile kaum noch Hecht, keine Zander, Großbrassen weg etc.
> 
> Der lokale Angelverein hat sich ein Privatgewässer (Weiher mit ca. 2 ha Fläche) gepachtet und besetzt dort fröhlich 2 Mal im Jahr mit Karpfen, Waller, Stör. Angeln exklusiv für Mitglieder.
> 
> ...



Das, was du beschreibst ist keine schöne Entwicklung und sollte deutlich überdacht werden. Denn da sind wir wieder bei "meinsdeins". #d 
Ich lebe jetzt in Mittelfranken, komme aber ursprünglich aus Brandenburg, bin also etwas "versaut" was Angelmöglichkeiten angeht. 
Wie die Fischbestände hier in Franken sind kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Die für mich interessanten Gewässer darf ich nicht befischen, da an Gastangler nur Karten ausgegeben werden, wenn ein ansässiger Angler mitkommt. 
Diesen Umstand bin ich aber dabei zu ändern, da ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem lokalen Verein bin.

Was die traumhaften Fischbestände angeht - die sind doch meist nur traumhaft, wenn regelmäßig besetzt wird. Dazu hab ich meine eigene und zugegebenermaßen recht spezielle Meinung - wenn ich besetzen muss, dann hat homo sapiens mal wieder etwas verkehrt gemacht - sei es durch Verschmutzung, Verbauung, Begradigung, übermäßige Entnahme oder sonstiger Unfug, welcher immer wieder der Natur angetan wird...Aber das gehört hier nicht hin|kopfkrat

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## antonio (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

kontrollen ja aber erschwerter zugang, das ist elitär für so ne simple sache wie das angeln.

antonio


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Erklär mir, was hat die Idee des erschwerten Zuganges mit Egoismus zu tun. Der Ursprung meines Gedanken ist wenn man den Zugang zum Angelschein erschwert in dem man z.B. die Vorbereitungskurse verlängert (Kati hat ja schon richtig geschrieben, die gezeigten Angler waren geprüfte Angler - aber was hats gebracht? In den Kopf wollten sie dem Stör stechen) und so den Aufwand erhöht, die Prüfung erschwert, sich doch vieles beeinflussen ließe. Dadurch würden sich natürlich die Kosten erhöhen. Die Wertigkeit des Scheins würde m.M.n. enorm steigen. Und dies gepaart mit strengeren Kontrollen....Meint Ihr nicht, dass sich so sicherlich der ein oder andere es sich zweimal überlegt was er macht und wie er sich am Wasser verhält?Würde ich fordern der Angelschein soll 5000 EUR kosten dann könnte ich den Vorwurf des egoistmus und die Forderung nach elitärem Hobby nachvollziehen. Aber darum gehts hier gerade nicht!Antonio, Dir wünsche ich gute Besserung!


----------



## Franky (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*

Was sind strenge Kontrollen? Böse guckende Kontrollettis will keine Sau sehen und bringen tut das auch nichts! Kompetente (freundliche) Jungs, die Verstöße gegen "geltendes Recht" sauber dokumentiert den Richtern für ein strenges Strafmaß vorlegen - DAS bringt was. Den Zugang zum Angeln zu erschweren fördert nur Schwarzangelei...


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Franky schrieb:


> Was sind strenge Kontrollen? Böse guckende Kontrollettis will keine Sau sehen und bringen tut das auch nichts! Kompetente (freundliche) Jungs, die Verstöße gegen &quot;geltendes Recht&quot; sauber dokumentiert den Richtern für ein strenges Strafmaß vorlegen - DAS bringt was. Den Zugang zum Angeln zu erschweren fördert nur Schwarzangelei...


 
Und die Schwarzangler sind bei den strengeren Kontrollen dann unsichtbar?


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> ................ Dadurch würden sich natürlich die Kosten erhöhen. *Die Wertigkeit des Scheins würde m.M.n. enorm steigen.*




Eben nicht!

 Wer sich nicht an Vorschriften hält, macht das auch nicht wenn der  Lehrgang 10 Jahre dauert und die Prüfung dem Abitur gleichkommt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das vergrämt nur die die sich den Anforderungen nicht gewachsen fühlen(Kinder, weniger intellektuelle Leute) aber ändert nix.

Nur mehr Kontrollen können Fehlverhalten verhindern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Und die Schwarzangler sind bei den strengeren Kontrollen dann unsichtbar?



Siehste?
Nur Kontrollen bringen etwas und nicht die Idee das Angeln elitär zu machen......


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Siehste?
> Nur Kontrollen bringen etwas und nicht die Idee das Angeln elitär zu machen......


 
wie, siehste?Und von elitär hab ich immernoch nicht gesprochen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> wie, siehste?Und von elitär hab ich immernoch nicht gesprochen!



Genau darauf läuft der egoistischen Gedanke des erschwerten Zugangs aber hinaus.
Mehr Kontrollen sind OK, solange sich an den Ver- und Geboten nix ändert.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau darauf läuft der egoistischen Gedanke des erschwerten Zugangs aber hinaus.
> Mehr Kontrollen sind OK, solange sich an den Ver- und Geboten nix ändert.


 
Auch darum ging es nicht!


----------



## olaft64 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Beispiel Baden-Württemberg: 30 Pflichtstunden, Kurs 2 x/ Woche 3 Stunden lang, wg. Mehr-Infos ggf. über 7 Wochen. 

Das ist für viele Berufstätige (Stichwort Einzelhandel) nicht zu machen- auch Wochenendkurs geht nicht. Beispiel Schichtarbeiter. 

Kosten des Scheins in BW rd. 200 €. Elitär und schwer genug? 

Bei uns ist Frankreich 15 km weit weg, da angeln viele jenseits der Grenze legal. Und in anderen Teilen Deutschlands?

Nur mal so aus einer anderen Perspektive...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Also ich verstehe Jamundo nicht ... eventuell ja ein anderer 

Je teurer ich einen Kurs mache, je mehr Pflichtstunden ich draufsetze ... das alles sind Dinge, die den Zugang erschweren. Wollen wir das, wenn unser Hobby im Hinblick auf die ganzen Restriktionen eig mehr in den Köpfen und in der Akzeptanz der Nichtangler verankern wollen?


----------



## Franky (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eben nicht!
> 
> Wer sich nicht an Vorschriften hält, macht das auch nicht wenn der  Lehrgang 10 Jahre dauert und die Prüfung dem Abitur gleichkommt.
> 
> ...



Ganz genau DAS!


----------



## Franky (25. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist Frankreich 15 km weit weg, da angeln viele jenseits der Grenze legal. Und in anderen Teilen Deutschlands?
> 
> Nur mal so aus einer anderen Perspektive...
> 
> Gruß Olaf



Wenn ICH ins Ausland zum Angeln fahren will, habe ich zwischen 300 und 350 km (Minimum) zum Nachbarland... Die Angelei im Ausland darf m. E. nicht zur Regel werden sondern muss abwechslungsreiche Ausnahme bleiben...


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das was Tinca schreibt sieht man täglich auf der Straße.... da wird auch gefahren als gebe es kein Morgen mehr. Und dabei ist der Führerschein heut zu Tage schweine teuer! Und mal nicht an ein paar Tagen zu machen, wie einen Angelschein....

Ich verstehe das ganze bis heute nicht. Ich kann ins Zoogeschäft gehen und mir ein Kaninchen kaufen und es daheim im zu kleinen Gehege quälen... da sagt niemand was. Aber um ein paar Fische mit der Angel zu fangen, brauche ich nen Schein und sonst was... und dann schreien andere nach noch mehr Steinen, die man den Leuten in den Weg wirft


----------



## olaft64 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Franky schrieb:


> Wenn ICH ins Ausland zum Angeln fahren will, habe ich zwischen 300 und 350 km (Minimum) zum Nachbarland... Die Angelei im Ausland darf m. E. nicht zur Regel werden sondern muss abwechslungsreiche Ausnahme bleiben...


 
Damit meinte ich : jemand in Deiner Gegend wird dann um so schneller schwarzangeln, da es keine naheliegende Alternative gibt. Sorry für Mißverständlichkeit.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Die Angelei im Ausland darf m. E. nicht zur Regel werden sondern muss abwechslungsreiche Ausnahme bleiben...


Vor allem: Wenn die "Auslandsflucht" aus verständlichen Gründen extrem zunehmen sollte (falls es hier z. B. eines Tages quasi "unangelbar stier" werden sollte), dürfen wir da evtl. irgendwann gar nicht mehr oder nur noch sehr eingeschränkt angeln.

Weil dann evtl. unsere Nachbarn aus ebenso verständlichen Gründen sagen: "Riegel vor, wird zuviel. Kümmert Euch drum, dass Ihr bei Euch wieder selbst angeln könnt. Habt Ihr selber keine Gewässer?"

Das wäre sehr schade und alles andere als wünschenswert - ist doch prima, wenn man Nachbarn stressfrei besuchen kann und umgekehrt.

Auch darum find ichs echt bescheuert, dass man hier je nach Situation quasi zum Angel-Flüchten gezwungen wird und sich dadurch evtl. ohne böse Absicht und trotz anständigem Benehmen unbeliebt macht.

Ne halbe Weltreise, weil man vor der eigenen Haustür aufgrund der Bestimmungen und/oder Preise und/oder Kurszeiten nicht oder nur sehr schwer rankommt. Was für ein Quatsch.


----------



## Fin (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Erklär mir, was hat die Idee des erschwerten Zuganges mit Egoismus zu tun. Der Ursprung meines Gedanken ist wenn man den Zugang zum Angelschein erschwert in dem man z.B. die Vorbereitungskurse verlängert (Kati hat ja schon richtig geschrieben, die gezeigten Angler waren geprüfte Angler - aber was hats gebracht? In den Kopf wollten sie dem Stör stechen) und so den Aufwand erhöht, die Prüfung erschwert, sich doch vieles beeinflussen ließe. Dadurch würden sich natürlich die Kosten erhöhen. Die Wertigkeit des Scheins würde m.M.n. enorm steigen. Und dies gepaart mit strengeren Kontrollen....Meint Ihr nicht, dass sich so sicherlich der ein oder andere es sich zweimal überlegt was er macht und wie er sich am Wasser verhält?Würde ich fordern der Angelschein soll 5000 EUR kosten dann könnte ich den Vorwurf des egoistmus und die Forderung nach elitärem Hobby nachvollziehen. Aber darum gehts hier gerade nicht!Antonio, Dir wünsche ich gute Besserung!



Angenommen der Angelschein wäre teurer, aufwändiger (@siehe mein Jagdscheinargument im NDR-Thread). Dies schützt nicht vor schwarzen Schafen.

Wovor soll das denn genau schützen? Die Menge der Angler kann man durch Erlaubnisscheine regulieren. Das Einkommen hat keinen Einfluss auf das Verhalten am Wasser. Mehr Kontrollen könnten schon eher was bringen aber dies hat wenig mit der Prüfung zu tun.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Er ist eine Grundlage zur Argumentation.
Sie die Reaktion einiger LV auf den NDR- Bericht.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Fin schrieb:


> Angenommen der Angelschein wäre teurer, aufwändiger (@siehe mein Jagdscheinargument im NDR-Thread). Dies schützt nicht vor schwarzen Schafen.
> 
> Wovor soll das denn genau schützen? Die Menge der Angler kann man durch Erlaubnisscheine regulieren. Das Einkommen hat keinen Einfluss auf das Verhalten am Wasser. Mehr Kontrollen könnten schon eher was bringen aber dies hat wenig mit der Prüfung zu tun.


 
Nochmal lesen!


----------



## Fin (25. September 2013)

*AW: Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Nochmal lesen!



Ja und warum antwortest du nicht? Bzw. bringst Gegenargumente? Aber wir können das beide zusammen gerne nochmal durchkauen #h



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Der Ursprung meines Gedanken ist wenn man den * Zugang zum Angelschein erschwert* in dem man z.B. die *Vorbereitungskurse  verlängert* und so den *Aufwand erhöht*, die *Prüfung erschwert*, sich doch  vieles beeinflussen ließe.



Ziel: Zugang zum Angelschein erschweren

Durch:

- Kurse verlängern (gut für Arbeitslose, schlecht für alle anderen)

- Aufwand erhöhen (damit werden alle bestraft, egal ob sich anschließend an Vorschriften gehalten wird oder nicht)

- Prüfung erschweren (also mehr Ankreuzfragen zum Laichverhalten des Bitterlings oder wie?)

Du willst also das nur Leute Angeln die mehr *Zeit*, *Geld* und *Grips* haben. Das habe ich verstanden.

Ergebnis = Weniger Angler (von dir sog. die Befürchtung zu mehr Schwarzangelei)---> (Elitäre Zustände).




Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Dadurch würden sich natürlich die Kosten erhöhen. Die  Wertigkeit des Scheins würde m.M.n. enorm steigen.



Wieso die Wertigkeit des Scheins erhöhen? Es geht ums Angeln, nicht ums Kinderkriegen. Und wie bekommt man jetzt die "besseren Angler"? Das verschweigst du uns. Ich habe dir schon geschrieben (Jagdscheinargumente), das mehr Geld nicht automatisch zur besseren "Motivation" und "Umgang mit der Kreatur" führt. Auch wenn diese Rausch'e Argumentation bei einigen anscheind gehör findet. Du redest also nur von absoluten Zahlen. Ja das ist richtig. Da hast du völlig recht. Dann musst du dir aber den Vorwurf (Egoismus/elitäre Zustände) auch gefallen lassen.



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Und dies gepaart mit  strengeren Kontrollen....Meint Ihr nicht, dass sich so sicherlich der  ein oder andere es sich zweimal überlegt was er macht und wie er sich am  Wasser verhält?



Das sehen viele so! Ist doch okay das du mehr Kontrollen forderst und der Meinung bist selbst alles korrekt zu machen. Bloß was hat das mit der Prüfung zu tun? Oder möchtest du das der Kontrolleur dich am Teich stichprobenartig nachprüft und falls du durchfällst, den Schein wieder abgeben musst? 



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Würde ich fordern der Angelschein soll 5000 EUR kosten  dann könnte ich den Vorwurf des egoistmus und die Forderung nach  elitärem Hobby nachvollziehen.



Siehe oben.



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Aber darum gehts hier gerade  nicht!



Sondern? Gewässerneid? Beutekonkurrenz? Bevormundung? Kontrollgeilheit? Selbstüberschätzung? (übertreibe absichtlich!) |kopfkrat#h


----------



## ernie1973 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Prüfung ist ein taugliches Instrument, um elementare Basics an Wissen in der Anglerschaft zu sichern!

Das finde ich nach wie vor richtig und wichtig!

Etwas über die Rechtslage, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße & Gewässerkunde zu erfahren schadet keinem Angler und ein gewisses "Mindest-Know-How" macht uns auch unangreifbarer für übertriebene Tierrechtler und Konsorten!

Übertreiben sollte man es mit den Anforderungen auch nicht und ob Pflichtkurse wirklich sein müssen, dass vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen!

Als kleine "Ernsthaftigkeitshürde" dient die Prüfungspflicht auch noch, was mir ebenfalls gut gefällt, ohne gleich "elitär" sein zu müssen!

Das "Elitäre" kann man dann ohnehin als Bewirtschafter beim Zugang zum Gewässer regeln - dass hat aber mit der Prüfungspflicht NIX - aber auch GARNIX - zu tun!

An vielen Gewässern kann sich jeder geprüfte Angler eine Karte kaufen & da habe ich einfach ein besseres Bauchgefühl, wenn die Leute sich zumindest mal irgendwann und grundlegend mit Fischbestimmung - Schonzeiten etc. beschäftigt haben!

Gegen schwarze Schafe helfen ohnehin nur Kontrollen  -ne Prüfung macht aus keinem Angler einen "besseren" Angler - aber - man kann ein flächendeckendes Grundwissen so voraussetzen und auch erwarten - was auch bei der Bestrafung später mal eine Rolle spielen kann, weil viele Schutzbehauptungen abgeschnitten sind, wenn "Mindestbildung" nachweisbar vorhanden sein muss!

DAS wird NUR sichergestellt, durch dieses fragwürdige Papierchen, für das man halt´ mal ein wenig büffeln & zahlen  muss - ja - da wird auch viel Mist abgefragt und vermittelt - aber - auch genug Inhalte, die ein Angler als Grundwissen haben sollte!

Ist nur meine Meinung - kann u darf jeder gerne auch anders sehen!

Aber dieses "Elitär-Argument" ist völliger Quatsch - und das "Elitäre" wird durch die Bewirtschafter / Vereine hinreichend auch weiterhin gesichert sein - ob nun mit oder ohne Prüfungspflicht!

Also hört bitte auf, dieses *Pseudo-Argument* immer zu bringen - die "Eliten" haben schon die Mittel, um sich entsprechend ihrer Vorstellung am teuren Exklusivgewässer abzuschotten - DAS hat *NIX* mit der Prüfungspflicht zu tun - und dafür braucht man die auch nicht!


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Fin (26. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Etwas über die *Rechtslage*, *Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße* & Gewässerkunde zu erfahren schadet keinem Angler und ein gewisses "Mindest-Know-How" macht uns auch unangreifbarer für übertriebene Tierrechtler und Konsorten!



Ich muss zugeben das ich die immer wieder nachlese, zwar nicht am Hausgewässer (wenn sich nichts ändert), aber ich fische mich schon duch diverse Bundes"länder" durch. Und im grunde stimme ich dir auch zu aber wenn ich z.B. in Dänemark fische, frage ich mich "was unterscheidet mich jetzt vom ungeprüften Dänen?". Also jetzt am Verhalten am Wasser. Bin ich mir "bewussster" was ich tue? Weiß ich mehr über die Fische? Nö? Waidgerechtigkeit wird nur theoretisch (i.d.R) vermittelt und geprüft. Das kann es also nicht sein. Was denn sonst? Was hinter den Mindestmaßen und Schonzeiten steht? Egal, muss mich eh daran halten. Die Angelmethoden? Ne da habe ich nichts beim Kurs gelernt was ich jetzt anwenden könnte, da frage ich lieber Einheimische, das AB oder im örtlichen Angelgeschäft nach.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Übertreiben sollte man es mit den Anforderungen auch nicht und ob Pflichtkurse wirklich sein müssen, dass vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen!



80% der Fragen raus. Rest durch Knotenkurse, Angelmethoden (auch mal Drop-Shot erwähnen usw.), Fischarten, Gerätekunde ersetzen. Und sich dann vielleicht mal angucken wie ein Fisch waidgerecht Versorgt wird (Video oder nach Möglichkeit Live). Die Frageninhalte dann auch auf die von dir o.g. Themen reduzieren.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das "Elitäre" kann man dann ohnehin als Bewirtschafter beim Zugang zum Gewässer regeln - dass hat aber mit der Prüfungspflicht NIX - aber auch GARNIX - zu tun!



Das haben eigentlich alle bis auf einer verstanden!:m#h
Wenn aber die Prüfung teurer, aufwändiger wird etc. wirds doch etwas "elitärer".



ernie1973 schrieb:


> An vielen Gewässern kann sich jeder geprüfte Angler eine Karte kaufen & da habe ich einfach ein besseres Bauchgefühl, wenn die Leute sich zumindest mal irgendwann und grundlegend mit Fischbestimmung - Schonzeiten etc. beschäftigt haben!



Ich muss auch hier eingestehen alle Fischarten (die ich gezielt am Hausflüsschen beangelt habe) vor der Prüfung (13 Jahre) gekannt zu haben (und alle meine heute noch Prüfungslosen Angelfreunde ebenso). Danach kannte ich dann noch den Schlammpeitzger, Bachneunauge und co. Und selbst jetzt muss ich hier und da nachgucken wenn ich an Gewässern bin wo es auf einmal Maränen gibt.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Gegen schwarze Schafe helfen ohnehin nur Kontrollen  -ne Prüfung macht aus keinem Angler einen "besseren" Angler - aber - man kann ein flächendeckendes Grundwissen so voraussetzen und auch erwarten - was auch bei der Bestrafung später mal eine Rolle spielen kann, weil viele Schutzbehauptungen abgeschnitten sind, wenn "Mindestbildung" nachweisbar vorhanden sein muss!



Das ist durchaus interessant. Hier im AB schreien alle nach mehr Kontrollen. Ich behaute, nichtmal die Hälfte der Kontrollsüchtigen würde denen auch tatsächlich standhalten können. Ich quetsche mir immer den Kescher in den Rucksack und bin damit schon eine art koryphäe an der Elbe(Nds.) beim Spinnfischen.


----------



## Wurmbader70 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ernie1973 , das kann ich so komplett unterschreiben, damit fasst Du komplett meine Sicht der Dinge zusammen und bringst es auf den Punkt. Bei mir in S-A werden dank der Fusion auch die Fragenkataloge (und Themeninhalte?) neu gestaltet, und hoffentlich modernisiert...


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin,

ich muss sagen - als langjähriger Angler, der sich nach wie vor mit der Materie auseinander setzt und auch auf Trends reagiert usw. Finde ich die Prüfungsvorbereitsungskurse leider veraltet ... Bei der Gerätekunde taucht teils noch die Nottinghamrolle auf usw. Als Kunstköder dienen meist nur die 3 Standartköder (Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner) und ggf der Twister.... ich könnte die Liste ewig weiter führen. Auch so sachen wie 15cm Stahlvorfach beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht.... oha... hier sollte man aufgeräumt werden.

Allerdings habe ich 2 "Schüler" die anfang Oktober ihre Prüfung haben. Mit denen habe ich gelernt... angetan war ich von den Fragen ja nicht, aber beide stellten sich komischerweise etwas entgegen meiner Meinung und sprachen sich für die Prüfung und den Lehrgang aus. Die Begründung war eig simpel.... Leute die sich vorher nie wirklich mit dem Angeln beschäftigt haben, lernen wenigstens die Basics wie Fischarten usw. Und durch die Prüfung hat man eine Art Zugzwang.... das gelernte zu vertiefen...

ich finde zwar auch man sollte mehr praktische Elemente einbauen. (Gerät zuordnen, Knotenlehre, Fischartenbestimmung anhand von Bildern usw.)..... das prue Kreuzchen machen ist leider nicht zielführend.


----------



## Kaka (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die haben auf jeden Fall keinen Kurs besucht...(bei uns in Augsburg passiert)

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...en-nichts-und-werden-erwischt-id27147777.html


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo,
also vorweg, ich bin für die Prüfung. Natürlich sollten solche Prüfungen bzw. die Fragen dazu ab und an überprüft werden. 
Da ja die Angelei Ländersache ist, sind somit auch die Prüfungen je nach Bundesland anders.
Zumindest gibt es in NRW zumindest den Praktischen Teil, wo man Geräte zusammen stellen muss. 
Wie das genau heute läuft kann ich nicht sagen, ist ja bei mir schon ewig her. Aber neu Angler haben mir berichtet, dass das immer noch gemacht wird.

Eine Sachkundeprüfung schließt aber nicht ein, dass man jegliche Angelmethode gelehrt bekommt. Was verlangt Ihr von einem Kurs der heute an einem WE durchgezogen wird.


----------



## Knispel (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bei der Gerätekunde taucht teils noch die Nottinghamrolle auf usw.


 
Die heißt heute auf Neudeutsch "Centre Pin" und hat immer noch ihre Existensberechtigung ( Ich fische da immer noch mit ) beim Corse Fishing. Von dem Preisen dieser Schmuckstücke ganz zu schweigen :
http://www.chrislythe-centrepins.co.uk/

also was ist da veraltet ? Man sollte aber nur wissen, das es diesen Rollentyp noch gibt und nicht nur Stationär und Multirollen von japanischen Fahrradteilehersteller.


----------



## Lazarus (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Man sollte aber nur wissen, das es diesen Rollentyp noch gibt und nicht nur Stationär und Multirollen von japanischen Fahrradteilehersteller.


Im (Süd-)Bayrischen Raum darf man dazusagen, dass eine etwas abgewandelte Nottingham gerne zum Renkenzupfen benutzt wird.
Solche Feinheiten machen für mich den Unterschied zwischen 'Heintges vorlesen' und gutem, praxistauglichem Unterricht aus.


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dann frage ich im Gegenzug warum dann nicht der Shad und geflochtene Schmnüre auftauchen? Entweder erweritert man alles oder man kürzt eben alles auf die Basics runter....


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die heißt heute auf Neudeutsch "Centre Pin" und hat immer noch ihre Existensberechtigung ( Ich fische da immer noch mit ) beim Corse Fishing. Von dem Preisen dieser Schmuckstücke ganz zu schweigen :
> http://www.chrislythe-centrepins.co.uk/
> 
> also was ist da veraltet ? Man sollte aber nur wissen, das es diesen Rollentyp noch gibt und nicht nur Stationär und Multirollen von japanischen Fahrradteilehersteller.



Mal auf Altdeutsch gefragt, was ist jetzt nun wieder Corse Fishing?


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Coarse Fishing= Friedfischangeln, in Denglish hört sich dies halt besser an,wenn man schon so tolle Rollen wie eine Nottingham verwendet, will man sich wohl auch sprachlich von der Masse absetzen!

Jürgen


----------



## Breamhunter (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Co*a*rse Fishing kommt aus dem Englischen und beschreibt das Süßwasserangeln (Außer Lachs und Forelle)


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ach so, also wenn ich jetzt nen Wurm auf den Haken mache, bin ich ein Coarse Fisching Man |muahah:

Danke für eure Antworten

Finde eine Englisch Prüfung bei der Angelprüfung wäre gut, |jump:


----------



## angler1996 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ne,ein Coarse-fishing-man

Gruß A.


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ne,ein Coarse-fishing-man
> 
> Gruß A.



Deswegen die Englisch Prüfung!


----------



## Lazarus (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich im Gegenzug warum dann nicht der Shad und geflochtene Schmnüre auftauchen? Entweder erweritert man alles oder man kürzt eben alles auf die Basics runter....


Deinen alles-oder-nichts Standpunkt kann ich nicht teilen.
Man muss Schwerpunkte setzen, alles andere ist unrealistisch. Zumal die Leute 'als Nebeneffekt' ja auch noch auf die Prüfung vorbereitet werden sollen.

Wir alle wissen, wie vielfältig die Angelmethoden auf Fried- und Raubfische heute sind. In 12 Stunden (für Geräte Gerätepraxis) kann man nicht alle Geräte und Methoden lehren.
Da muss man einfach Schwerpunkte setzen, die an den regionalen Gegebenheiten ausgerichtet sind.
Außerdem richtet sich der Praxisstoff bei uns ganz klar nach den  Interessen und Fragen der Teilnehmer. Das geht natürlich nur bei kleinen  Kursgrößen. Bei 50 Teilnehmern ist so ein Unterricht nicht mehr  möglich, wenn da jeder fragt kommt man unmöglich durch.

Übrigens, bei uns werden geflochtene Schnüre gründlich behandelt, Gummifische je nach Teilnehmerinteresse mehr oder weniger ausführlich. DropShot wird z.B. lediglich erwähnt.


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Lazarus

ich rede gerade von den Prüfungsfragen... und auf die muss ja mehr oder weniger speziell hingelernt werden um die Prüfung zu bestehen. Bringt ja nix, wenn mir im Kurs was von Shads und Drop Shot erzählt wird - es aber keine Prüfungsfrage zu gibt. 
Die Center Pin / Nottinghamrolle ist einfach aus den weit vergangen Jahren übernommen worden.....

Wenn im Kurs darauf Rücksicht genommen wird - finde ich das okey. Aber im Endeffekt sollte doch alles auf die Prüfungsfragen ausgerichtet sein. Und beisst sich der Hund in den Schwanz...... wenn alte (zu alte ?!) Prüfungsfragen abgefragt werden - kannst du den Teilnehmern halt nur Lernstoff vermitteln, der auch in der Prüfung drann kommt.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, wollte ich mit meinem Bsp. zeigen.


----------



## Koalabaer (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ... oder man kürzt eben alles auf die Basics runter....



an die jeweiligen Bundesländer angepasst- könnte es dann so aussehen: http://www.thueringenforst.de/imper...ingen_tmlfun_vierteljahresfischereischein.pdf


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Schmokk (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Gehört zwar im Moment nicht unbedingt hierher aber trotzdem...

Mich regt diese Denglish Mist so langsam immer mehr auf.
Immer seltener hört man deutsche Begriffe.
Für mich heisst es immernoch Gummifisch und Vertikalangeln.
Und nicht "Schääätt" oder "Dropshot"...
Zumal es auch manchmal bei Unwissenden zu Verwirrung führt:"Ich suche Köder fürs Vertikalangeln" - "Wir haben nur Dropshotartikel" - "Achso, naja... Dann guck ich nochmal woanders"...


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Vertikalangellei und Dropshot sind auch nicht umbedingt das selbe  Nur mal am Rande erwähnt


----------



## Lazarus (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Lazarus
> Bringt ja nix, wenn mir im Kurs was von Shads und Drop Shot erzählt wird - es aber keine Prüfungsfrage zu gibt.


Ok, meine Sichtweise ist anders. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Prüfung nur der Anstoß ist, einen Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen.
Vermutlich sieht es der Gesetzgeber in vielen Ländern auch so, weshalb die Kurse häufig verpflichtend sind.
Die Fragen auswendig lernen kann doch jeder, um die Prüfung zu bestehen, bräuchte man sicher keinen Kurs, dazu ist sie zu einfach.

Deshalb ist es imho auch nicht so entscheidend, was in der Prüfung abgefragt wird, es geht darum, was den Leuten im Kurs beigebracht wird.
Da kann man es sich einfach machen und nur die Prüfungsfragen durchnehmen oder die Prüfungsfragen eher knapp zu behandeln, und die freie Zeit für wichtige Themen zu nutzen.

Natürlich muss man dann den Prüfungsstoff so aufbereiten, dass er von den Teilnehmern mit möglichst wenig Aufwand gelernt werden kann.
Beispiel: Wenn der Teilnehmer weiß, dass der Aitel ein endständiges Maul hat, kann er damit bereits 6 mögliche Fragen der (bayerischen) Prüfung beantworten.
Gut aufbereitet, sind sind die Prüfungsfragen recht einfach zu lernen.


----------



## Hawk321 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das deutsche Bildungssystem ist anders aufgebaut als es uns lieb ist. Das Wissen in der Fischereiprüfung ist durchaus gegeben um AUFZUBAUEN....heisst, der "Lehrer" geht mit dir was durch und das wars, umsetzen muss man es alleine. Genau DAS ist der Fehler! Erst durch praktische Übung wird was draus. In dem Bereich erachte ich es als Fatal, den klassischen Lehrprozess so auszulutschen....

Prinzipiel ist das ganz einfach:

Erklären, Vormachen, nachmachen lassen, kontrollieren und dann alleine üben lassen sowie korrigierend eingreifen. DANN klappt es auch...nur scheinen die meisten dies nicht zu kapieren!


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

letzteren Part werde ich übernehmen, wenn ich meine beiden "Schüler" bald am Wasser dabei habe..... werd ich zwar weniger Angeln - aber das kommt ja alles zurück  Da opfert man sich eben mal und freut sich für andere


----------



## Schmokk (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Vertikalangellei und Dropshot sind auch nicht umbedingt das selbe  Nur mal am Rande erwähnt




Und ich hab trotzdem die Prüfung bestanden. Wie konnte das nur passieren...:c


----------



## Knispel (27. September 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und ich weiß noch nicht einmal was Vertikalangeln und Dropshot sind - warscheinlich kenne ich das aber unter anderen Namen - das Rad wird ja auch täglich neu erfunden ....


----------



## Rheinangler24 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich sage nur ein , Alles abzockerei. Im Benachtbarten Ausland klappt das auch ohne Prüfung und Kurse. Da sieht man mal wieder wie die Deutschen drauf sind.Kotz


----------



## Darket (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich krame diesen von mir zufällig gefundenen Thread mal raus, weil ich mir dazu - als jemand, der selbst erst vor einigen Wochen die Prüfung gemacht hat - ein paar Gedanken gemacht habe und dann hier vieles gelesen habe, was mir auch schon bewusst geworden ist. 

Zunächst ein mal kann und muss ich sagen, dass mein Lehrgang (in Berlin vor der Prüfung verpflichtend) tatsächlich besser war, als viele hier geschilderte Erfahrungen. Und ich war beim VDSF, der ja gerade hier im Board aus verschiedensten politischen (und selbst für mich als Laien in vielerlei Hinsicht nachvollziehbaren) Gründen, sagen wir mal eher so semi-beliebt ist *hust* Übrigens wurde auch bei uns der Teil über die Gerätekunde von einem Mitarbeiter eines größeren Tackledealers geleitet, der - und das sei an dieser Stelle sehr hervorgehoben - sehr objektiv war und abseits des Unterrichts in den obligatorischen Raucherpausen viele von uns sehr gut beraten hat. Allerdings kann das kaum vollumfassend genannt werden. Was will man auch in vier Stunden in einer Schulcafetria groß praktisch machen? Und da stimme ich dem Grundtenor hier völlig zu: Am Wasser ist man dann doch arg auf sich gestellt. Und hätte ich nicht schon Wochen vor dem Kurs stundenlang im Netz gehangen, um mir selbst entsprechendes Wissen bzgl. der einfachsten Dinge angeeignet, ich wäre an meinem ersten Tag am Wasser völlig überfordert gewesen mir auch nur eine simpelste Spinnmontage zu basteln oder mir auch nur vorstellen zu können, wie ich einen vielversprechenden Spot finden könnte (geschweige denn was das eigentlich ist). D.h. davon auszugehen, dass man angeln kann (und ich bin als ambitionierter Einsteiger weit davon entfernt das von mir behaupten zu können), weil man die Prüfung mit angeschlossenem Kurs gemacht hat, ist ein Trugschluss zu dem man allerdings sehr leicht gelangen kann. Wohl aber einer, den man recht schnell bemerken könnte.

Was mich an der Prüfungspflicht in der gegenwärtigen Form allerdings am meisten stört, ist die Tatsache, dass somit die gesamte Angelei zu einer doch arg exklusiven Geschichte wird. Ich war vor kurzer Zeit mit meiner Freundin im Urlaub am Mittelmeer und wir haben da alle auch geangelt. Sie hat mich danach gefragt, ob ich sie hier mal mitnehmen würde, jetzt wo ich ja auch in Deutschland darf und ich musste ihr erklären, dass sie in Berlin theoretisch in Gewässernähe nichtmal eine montierte Angel in der Hand haben darf. Das hat die spontan aufgekommene Motivation doch wieder arg gedämpft, was echt schade ist. V.a. wenn man bedenkt, dass die Prüfung dafür vorgesehen ist, die Kenntnis über gewisse Verhaltensregeln am Wasser und mit dem gefangenen Fisch nachzuweisen. Sollte es dann nicht reichen, wenn einer dabei ist, der die Prüfung gemacht hat? Eventuell mit maximal ein oder zwei Begleitern, die keine Prüfung haben? Meinetwegen kann man ja auch vorschreiben, dass der gefangene Fisch nur von der Person mit Schein getötet werden darf, wenn man es ganz genau nehmen will. 
Die gegenwärtige Regelung ist mitunter kontraproduktiv für andere, durchaus gewollte Dinge. Ich bin von Beruf Sozialarbeiter. U.a. arbeite ich mit einem jungen Mann mit eher leichter geistiger Behinderung, der mit seinen 18 Jahren seit seinem 5. Lebensjahr mit seinem Vater angeln gegangen ist. Der versteht von der (praktischen) Materie einiges mehr als ich. Den würde ich unheimlich gerne mal morgens schnappen und an den nächsten See schleppen, schon allein, damit er sich nicht die Birne wegkifft und die andere Hälfte des Tages vor seiner Playstation hockt. Aber weil er keinen Schein hat, ist das nicht drin. Und weil er sich z.B. nie im Leben das Wort "Cyprinide" merken könnte, aber genau weiß, dass man auf keinen Fall mit Drillingen auf Karpfen angeln darf (ich wusste das nicht, bis er es mir - allerdings vor meinem Kurs, in dem das dann auch Thema war - erklärt hat), wird das mit dem Schein wohl eher schwierig (wir überlegen gerade, ob er es versuchen will, aber ist natürlich auch viel Geld für jemanden, der von Sozialhilfe lebt). Kenne da auch noch ein paar andere ähnlich gelagerte Fälle. Ich würde sowas echt gerne einbringen. Ganz egoistisch, weil ich von dem noch was lernen könnte, aber eben auch inhaltlich, weil es für ihn großartig wäre, mir noch was beibringen zu können (sonst sag ich ja immer wo es lang geht). Mir will immer nicht in den Kopf, welchen tatsächlich und ganz echt sinnvollen Grund es gibt, zumindest in Begleitung eines Scheininhabers das Angeln für die, die keinen haben zu verunmöglichen. Da könnte die Prüfung auch gern etwas anspruchsvoller sein und mehr ZEit beanspruchen als die 10-15 Minuten, die die meisten dafür so brauchen...ist halt schade, weil auf die Art Menschen davon ferngehalten werden überhaupt anzufangen oder eben auch solche, die kaum die Chance haben, den Schein zu machen. Wir Berliner haben ja immerhin noch das Glück, dass wir selbst mit der S-Bahn noch an Brandenburger Gewässer kommen, wo das ja zumindest eingeschränkt drin ist...dementsprechend werde ich mal versuchen nächstes Frühjahr mit meiner Freundin an nem hübschen See campen zu gehen und sie noch etwas mehr anzufixen...vielleicht macht sie den Kurs dann ja auch noch


----------



## glavoc (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Darket - #6sehr schön beschrieben.... hatte ganz ähnliche Gedanken auch schon manchmal 
ja, Angeln in Deutschland :vik:
#h


----------



## Hann. Münden (25. Oktober 2014)

*....*

Unnötig sind die, die trotz Theorieprüfung und Praxiserfahrung nix dazu gelernt haben(betr. Kreatur und Umwelt).


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ Darket:
Sehr schön beschrieben.

Als Tipp:
Ausländer erhalten (je nach Bundesland) oft relativ einfach einen Schein ohne Prüfung bei einem zeitweiligen Aufenthalt.

Menschen mit Behinderung können je nach Bundesland auch von der Prüfung befreit - das wird dann bürokratisch etwas aufwändiger und muss natürlich je nach Bundesland eruiert werden.


----------



## Darket (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Menschen mit Behinderung können je nach Bundesland auch von der Prüfung befreit - das wird dann bürokratisch etwas aufwändiger und muss natürlich je nach Bundesland eruiert werden.


Laut Landesfischereiamt Berlin geht es nicht. Gibt da wohl häufiger diesbezügliche Anfragen und laut denen ist es leider (deren O-Ton) nicht möglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja:
Je nach Bundesland....


----------



## Darket (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wobei ich eine generelle Prüfungsbefreiung auf Grund von Behinderung für juristisch angreifbar halten würde. Mir ist allerdings eingefallen, dass es in Berlin Vereine gibt, die da irgendwas hinbekommen haben für Leute mit Behinderung. Vielleicht muss ich da mal anfragen.


----------



## Das_Fischstäbchen (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

So geht es mir auch. Ich hab am Samstag meine Prüfung bestanden (yeeaahhhiii -.-) und bin genauso schlau wie vorher was die Praxis angeht.
- Ich weiß nicht wie man eine Montage zusammenbaut, 
- hab keinen Plan wie welcher Knoten funktioniert und für was er zu gebrauchen ist.
- Kein Plan welche Rute und Spule ich nehmen soll usw und so fort.

Im Grunde fang ich jetzt nochmal das lernen an und durchforste das Internet nach Tipps und Hinweisen.

Ich hoffe das ich das einigermaßen auf die Reihe bekommen.
Hab schon Angst das erste mal zu Angeln und mich restlos zu blamieren xD


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Das_Fischstäbchen schrieb:


> So geht es mir auch. Ich hab am Samstag meine Prüfung bestanden (yeeaahhhiii -.-) und bin genauso schlau wie vorher was die Praxis angeht.
> - Ich weiß nicht wie man eine Montage zusammenbaut,
> - hab keinen Plan wie welcher Knoten funktioniert und für was er zu gebrauchen ist.
> - Kein Plan welche Rute und Spule ich nehmen soll usw und so fort.
> ...



Aber du hast gelernt, dass jeder nichtgeschützte maßige Fisch abzuknüppeln und Wettfischen verboten ist ! Bestimmt hat man dir auch erzählt, dass man alle Meinungen der Verbände zu befolgen und immer sein Klappe zuhalten hat ! Vergessen : Das lesen der rubrik : Aus Politik und Verbänden hier im AB kann einen lebenslangen Entzug der Fischereigenemigung mit sich führen !!!!!

Mein Tip - Spreche andere Angler ganz offen an und erbitte Hilfe, die meisten werden dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Guck mal im passenden PLZ-Bereich 7, vielleicht findeste einen, der Dich mitnimmt und Dich einweist aus der Gegend:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=66

Sind ja auch aus Deiner Gegend einige unterwegs...

Praxis beim Angeln lernt man halt nicht von organisierten Angelfischern für eine Prüfung, ist leider so..


----------



## wusel345 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Moin Fischstäbchen, dass du dich blamierst halte ich für ausgeschlossen, denn jeder von uns hat mal "klein" angefangen. Wer das nicht akzeptiert und sich über Frischlinge lustig macht, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. 

Ich weiß ja nicht wie du gestrickt bist, eher zurückhaltend oder offen für deine Mitmenschen. Ist das letztere der Fall so versuche, mit anderen Anglern am Wasser in Kontakt zu treten und rede offen mit ihnen. Da bekommst du event. viele Ratschläge und wenn du dir daraus für dich etwas heraus ziehst bist schon eine ganze Ecke weiter. Vielleicht hast du auch gleich einen neuen Angelkollegen gefunden, der dich mal mitnimmt. 

Auch ich hatte mal so einen Fall, dass ein völliger Neuling ans Wasser kam und anfing zu Angeln. Hab mir das eine kurze Weile angesehen, ihn dann auf seine Montage angesprochen weil, so konnte das nichts werden und ihm die Grundzüge des Stippangelns erklärt und gezeigt. Ausloten der Wassertiefe, Köderwahl, Pose usw. Seit dem sind wir gute Bekannte.


----------



## Das_Fischstäbchen (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Gabs nicht früher mal einen praktischen Teil bei der Prüfung?

Unsere Praxis hat sich darauf bezogen, daß wir einem "Guru" beim Fischausnehmen zugeguckt haben (Absoluter Verfechter vom Herzstich),

Dann hat uns einer sein Angelaufgebot vorgestellt (3 Tische voll Wobbler usw und ca. 15 Ruten )

und zu guter letzt Jeder 3 Würfe auf eine große Plane mit ner Zielscheibe drauf.

GANZ GANZ großes Kino -.-


----------



## Quicksilver86 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich kann zum Glück noch etwas auf meine Erfahrung während des Jugendfischereischeins (12 Jahre her) und ein paar mal Hochseefischen zurückgreifen.

Jedoch wären mehr praktische Stunden beim Vorbereitungskurs wünschenswert.
Eventull sogar ein Tag in offizieller Begleitung fischen mit Montagen unterschiedlicher Art etc.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Bei der Anglerprüfung ist es wie beim Autofahren. Wirklich lernt man es erst in der Praxis, man bekommt lediglich das Grundwissen vermittelt. 

Neben den wichtigen Punkte wie der Waidgerechten Tötung, Schonmaße, was es für Fische gibt und so weiter sind es aber auch folgende Punkte ...


Das_Fischstäbchen schrieb:


> - Ich weiß nicht wie man eine Montage zusammenbaut,
> - hab keinen Plan wie welcher Knoten funktioniert und für was er zu gebrauchen ist.
> - Kein Plan welche Rute und Spule ich nehmen soll usw und so fort.


... die dir erklärt werden sollte.

WEnn ich mich an meine Prüfung zurück erinnere, dann gab es dort nach der schriftlichen Prüfung einen Praxis-Teil. Da gehörte die komplette Montage dazu. Da musstest du für einen speziellen Fall eine Rute zusammenbauen, dir wurden Fragen zu bestimmten Objekten (Multirolle, Fliegenfischer Rolle, Feeder Rute....) gestellt und so weiter. Diese Dinge wurden uns so beigebracht.
Auch Knoten wurden uns näher beigebracht und müssten auch in deinen Unterlagen zu finden sein.


Natürlich ist man als Anfänger jetzt absolut überfordert und alles kann man dir in der Prüfung nicht näher bringen. Der eine will Karpfen angeln, der andere auf Raubfisch, der nächste aber nur aktiv und so weiter. Jede Technik kann noch so detailliert und ins kleinste Detail verfeinert werden, so das man am Ende erst recht mit Fragezeichen auf dem Kopf da steht.

Hier empfehle ich dir, dich erst einmal auf eine Art zu Angeln zu spezialisieren. Vielleicht fängst du erst einmal mit der normalen Posen-Montage auf Forellen am FoPu an. Wenn du da niemanden findest, so hast du einen Anhaltspunkt dich in dieses spezielle und nicht unbedingt schwierige Thema einzulesen. Da kannst du dir die Allround Rute nehmen und dir die Sachen zusammen bauen. Hier empfehle ich dir: Fahre in den Angelladen, schildere denen dein Problem und lasse dir da eine Rute für einen Zweck zusammenbauen. Bespreche mit denen deine Wünsche und ggf. lässt du dir da was empfehlen. Dann hast du schon mal einen Punkt nach dem du dich richten und worauf du dich konzentrieren kannst. Hast du nun einige Erfahrungen gesammelt wirst du schnell merken, was dir Spaß machst und wo du dich hin entwickeln oder vertiefen möchtest.

Aller Anfang ist schwer aber das bekommst du schon hin.
Und wenn du Fragen hast, nur her damit


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Bei der Anglerprüfung ist es wie beim Autofahren. Wirklich lernt man es erst in der Praxis, man bekommt lediglich das Grundwissen vermittelt.
> 
> t



Das Angeln kann ich aber auch bei Interesse so lernen, sprich warum denn erst Prüfung machen ? Ich musste nach über 30 Jahren Tätigkeit als geprüfter Gewässerwart und 55 jährige Erfahrung im Angeln auch noch eine "Sportfischerprüfung" ablegen, weil ich das Bundesland gewechselt habe und der hiesige Club nur Angler mit Prüfung aufnimmt. Nach der "Prüfung" wurde ich gefragt, ob ich nicht als Gewässerwart mit tätig sein will - bin jetzt ja ein besserer, da geprüfter Angler !


----------



## Mücke1978 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Das_Fischstäbchen schrieb:


> Gabs nicht früher mal einen praktischen Teil bei der Prüfung?



 Ja gab es :-D Ich erinnere mich an jemanden der seine Raubfischprüfung am Zaun vom Vereinsheim gemacht hatte. Die Prüfungsfrage vom Vorsitzenden auf der einen Seite vom Zaun  war " was sind Raubfische?"  Die Antwort von dem besagten Petrijünger auf der andren Seite war ." Das sind die mit den Zähnen" 

Prüfung bestanden,"hier deine Raubfischmarke,herzlichen Glückwunsch". 

Diese Raubfischmarken wurden dann mit Einführung des Fischereischeins einfach bei der Fischereibehörde vorgelegt ,(als Beweis eine Raubfischangelqualifikation gemacht zu haben) und zu einem Richtigen gültigen Fischereischein ungeschrieben. 

So viel dazu. Auch diese Leute nehmen das vernünftige verhalten in der Natur,und das Fachgerechte töten der Fische und eine vertretbare Entnahme sehr ernst. 
Also Ich bin auch der Meinung das es wichtigeres gibt . Verstärkte Kontrollen,höhere Strafen,verstärkte Kontrollen, Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen auch für Fischer, 50% der Gewässerfläche Abschnittweise zum Schongebiet für Fische erklären..... Zum Beispiel.


----------



## Das_Fischstäbchen (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Bei der Anglerprüfung ist es wie beim Autofahren. Wirklich lernt man es erst in der Praxis, man bekommt lediglich das Grundwissen vermittelt.



Das stimmt schon der Unterschied ist nur, daß ich nach der Fahrschule auch ein Auto fahren kann. Zwar etwas unsicher aber ich kann es.
Ums aufs Angeln umzulegen, weiß ich nichtmal wie man den Gang wechselt


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Da kannst du ja auch keinen Unfall bauen. Beim Angeln fängst du denn höchstens nichts. Aber da du nicht auf Fisch als Nahrung angewiesen bist, ist das wohl zweitrangig.


----------



## Das_Fischstäbchen (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Da kannst du ja auch keinen Unfall bauen. Beim Angeln fängst du denn höchstens nichts. Aber da du nicht auf Fisch als Nahrung angewiesen bist, ist das wohl zweitrangig.



Gutes Argument


----------



## Hann. Münden (19. November 2014)

*...*

Sportfischerprüfung ist kein Unsinn.
Die Sportfischerprüfung muss sein, ansonsten gibt es noch mehr Chaoten am Wasser.
Allerdings müssen viele Vereine, bei denen die Prüfungen stattfinden, mehr praktische Einlagen für Newbies bieten.


----------



## Lazarus (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Das_Fischstäbchen schrieb:


> - Ich weiß nicht wie man eine Montage zusammenbaut,
> - hab keinen Plan wie welcher Knoten funktioniert und für was er zu gebrauchen ist.
> - Kein Plan welche Rute und Spule ich nehmen soll usw und so fort.


Dann hast du deinen Vorbereitungskurs beim falschen Anbieter gemacht.
Ist nun zu spät, klar. Wer aber vor der Entscheidung steht, sich zu einem Kurs anzumelden, sollte vorher(!) fragen , welche Inhalte vermittelt werden.

Was man fragen sollte:


Wie hoch ist die Teilnehmerzahl?
Bei mehr als 20 Teilnehmern wird für Fragen und Diskussionen wenig Raum bleiben.
Praktische Übungen können kaum sinnvoll durchgeführt werden, wenn mehr als 20 Teilnehmer dabei sind.
 Wie wird das Schlachten von Fischen beigebracht?
Wenn nur Filme gezeigt werden, ist das für die Tonne. Ebenso, wenn der Kursleiter das Schlachten an einem oder zwei Fischen praktisch zeigt, die Teilnehmer aber nur zusehen.
Jeder(!) angehende Angler muss mindestens einen Fisch unter Aufsicht selbst schlachten, sonst ist das nichts.
Wenn dann noch eine zweite Fischart, z.B. Karpfen oder Aal geschlachtet wird, kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Kurs Hand und Fuß hat.
Wird das Filetieren eines Fisches gezeigt? Gibt es Tips und Infos, wie Fische zubereitet werden können?
Wenn da nichts ist oder nur Theorie, ist der Kurs mangelhaft.
Werden die wichtigsten Knoten von den Teilnehmern selbst geübt?
Wieviel Zeit ist dafür vorhanden?
Unter 1 Stunde praktisches Knotenbinden ist der Kurs Murks.
Finden Übungen mit realem Angelgerät am Wasser oder zumindest auf der grünen Wiese statt? Mindestens ein Nachmittag lang?
Wenn nein -> Kurs ist Murks.
Wieviel Zeit wird im Kurs für Filme genutzt?
Es gibt Anbieter, bei denen hat der Kurs einen Umfang von 40 Stunden, davon sind 10 Stunden Filmvorführung. Das geht überhaupt nicht, Filme kann sich jeder zuhause ansehen.
Was nicht heißt, dass Filme generell Zeitverschwendung sind. Auf das richtige Verhältnis zwischen echtem Unterricht und Film kommt es an.
Es ist hier immer von der Prüfung die Rede. Dabei ist diese gar nicht das Entscheidende. Auf den Vorbereitungskurs kommt es an!


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2014)

*Aw: ...*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Sportfischerprüfung ist kein Unsinn.
> Die Sportfischerprüfung muss sein, ansonsten gibt es noch mehr Chaoten am Wasser.
> Allerdings müssen viele Vereine, bei denen die Prüfungen stattfinden, mehr praktische Einlagen für Newbies bieten.



Gutes Argument - denn war ich also nach 55 Jahren Angler und 30 Jahren Vereinsgewässerwart ein Chaote und erst jetzt nach meiner "Zwangsprüfung" geläutert ? Mann ich bin jetzt richtig stolz auf mich, endlch das RICHTIGE Angeln gelernt zuhaben ....

äääh : von Centre pin, Lofter und Quivertip hatte der gute Ausbilder allerdings keinen blassen Schimmer. Wohl aber, dass man nur zum Nahrungserwerb fischt und alles was nicht geschützt ist, sofort tot schlägt. Auch das Wettangeln strengstens verboten ist, da Angler Tierschützer sind. Wenn ich Tierschützer bin gehe ich nicht Angeln ...Wer ist denn jetzt der Chaote ?


----------



## paulmeyers (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Apropos Prüfung, gibt es auch in anderen Bundesländern sowas wie den Stockangelschein? Also das Gewässer ohne Prüfung zu beangeln sind?


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Apropos Prüfung, gibt es auch in anderen Bundesländern sowas wie den Stockangelschein? Also das Gewässer ohne Prüfung zu beangeln sind?



Das gibt es nur in Bremen ( Stockangelschein ) und nur für Bremer Bürger , da habe ich ja gewohnt. In Niedersachsen zählt das nicht, da fängst du wieder bei 0 an .


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Apropos Prüfung, gibt es auch in anderen Bundesländern sowas wie den Stockangelschein? Also das Gewässer ohne Prüfung zu beangeln sind?


Klar, relativ viele sogar:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Bei mir damals gab es noch keine Lehrgangspflicht, nur die Prüfung an sich.

Und auch, wenn ich nu nicht grade der Obervereinsfreak bin, muss ich sagen:

Meine damalige Vereins-Jugendgruppe inkl. Jugendleiter war wirklich klasse.

Da wurde einem als Jungangler wirklich alles gescheit und detailliert beigebracht - WÄHREND des praktischen Tuns bzw. letzteres unter Anleitung.

Ob Ausloten, Fische ausnehmen oder sonstwas.

Als ich dann den "richtigen" Fischereischein altersmäßig machen durfte, wusste ich daher schon ziemlich gut Bescheid. Zum mehrfachen Jugendpokal-Gewinnen hats jedenfalls gereicht 

Die Prüfung war aber auch da nur ne Formalität - richtig angeln hab ich wie gesagt durch die prima Anleitung gelernt. Hab ich echt Glück gehabt, dass das damals so war.

Und hab mir parallel ohnehin aus Interesse X verschiedene Angelbücher reingezogen.

Das möchte ich Anfängern nach wie vor empfehlen: Ein gutes Allround-Einsteigerbuch gibt einen soliden Überblick.

Das geht (da kompakter) deutlich schneller, als sich zahllose Infos ausm Netz zusammenzuklauben und die dann auch noch zu bewerten (was mangelns Erfahrung z. T. ganz schön schwer ist).

Kann man z. B. nebenher vorm Einpennen lesen und lernt einiges dabei.

Wenn das Buch was taugt, werden da z. B. auch alle wichtigen Knoten drin vorgestellt usw.


----------



## paulmeyers (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Danke Thomas und Knsipel für die Antworten!

MMn. brauchs die Prüfung nicht, Kosten kann man sich sparen und lieber in Kontrolleure investieren.


----------



## Das_Fischstäbchen (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Dann hast du deinen Vorbereitungskurs beim falschen Anbieter gemacht.
> Ist nun zu spät, klar. Wer aber vor der Entscheidung steht, sich zu einem Kurs anzumelden, sollte vorher(!) fragen , welche Inhalte vermittelt werden.
> 
> Was man fragen sollte:
> ...




- Teilnehmer waren wir glaub ich 18 Leute.
  Das war völlig in Ordnung.

- Das Schlachten und Filetieren wurde uns Live gezeigt anhand einer Forelle, Regenbogenforelle und eines Karpfens.
Dazu haben wir noch einen Film gesehen.

- Knoten haben wir nur per Bilder und vom Kursleiter gezeigt bekommen aber nicht selber gebunden.

- Wir haben mit ner Angel und nem 7 Gramm Blei werfen geübt. Pendelwurf, Überkopf und Seitwurf auf ne Plane mit ner Zielscheibe drauf. Waren jeweils vll 5 Würfe.

Filme waren insgesamt 3 Stück a 10 Minuten oder so. Also nix großes. In einer Pause haben wir noch einen Kormoran Film geschaut, der war aber außerhalb des Lehrplans und der Lehrstunden.

Das Problem ist, das es einfach nur 30 Stunden waren. bis du mit der Fischkunde usw durch bist dauert das ewig. Da fehlts hinten raus wieder. Unser Verband will daws jetzt wohl dauerhaft einführen. Ein Arbeitskollege hatte noch 40 Stunden und hats Zeitgleich mit mir gemacht. Bei ihm siehsts aber auch nicht besser aus. Knoten und Montagen sind bei ihm genauso Fehlanzeige


----------



## Franz_16 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich bin seit mehreren Jahren Ausbilder und habe schon ein paar hundert angehende Angler zur Prüfung geführt. 

Es gibt leider einen grundlegenden Interessenskonflikt:

Der angehende Angler will den Vorbereitungslehrgang so schnell wie möglich hinter sich bringen und geht oftmals zu dem Anbieter der die kürzeste "Kursdauer" verspricht. 

Als Kursanbieter hat man 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Man geht auch den "schnellen Weg" und versucht in einem möglichst attraktiven Zeitrahmen den Leuten einen Kurs anzubieten. 
Das hat die Folge, dass die Leute zwar die Prüfung bestehen - aber weder der Ausbilder noch der angehende Angler mit dieser Art der Ausbildung zufrieden sein kann.

2. Man bietet einen ordentlichen Vorbereitungskurs an, der sich über mehrere Monate erstreckt (mehr als 100 Std.), genügend Zeit für ausschweifende Erklärungen, praktische Beispiele, Wiederholungen usw. bietet - Das hat zur Folge, dass man wenig bis keine angehenden Angler in seinem Kurs versammeln wird, weil es ihnen eben zu lange dauert.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Es gibt in meinen Augen keine unsinnige Sportfischerprüfung.#d
 Der Knackpunkt ergibt sich allenfalls über die Inkompetenz der "Ausbilder".

 Ich hatte das Glück vor einigen Jahrzehnten an einen heute noch hoch geschätzten Kollegen als Lehrgangsleiter zu geraten. Danke dafür.#6


----------



## Hann. Münden (19. November 2014)

*Aw: ...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Gutes Argument - denn war ich also nach 55 Jahren Angler und 30 Jahren Vereinsgewässerwart ein Chaote und erst jetzt nach meiner "Zwangsprüfung" geläutert ? Mann ich bin jetzt richtig stolz auf mich, endlch das RICHTIGE Angeln gelernt zuhaben ....
> 
> äääh : von Centre pin, Lofter und Quivertip hatte der gute Ausbilder allerdings keinen blassen Schimmer. Wohl aber, dass man nur zum Nahrungserwerb fischt und alles was nicht geschützt ist, sofort tot schlägt. Auch das Wettangeln strengstens verboten ist, da Angler Tierschützer sind. Wenn ich Tierschützer bin gehe ich nicht Angeln ...Wer ist denn jetzt der Chaote ?


Jeder zieht sich halt seinen Schuh selbst an, der passt. 
Manche sehen sich halt leider nur selbst oder ihren kleinen Verein.


Meiner Meinung nach müsste es sogar Nachschulungen geben, z.B. für Müllangler, "Fischfrikadellen-Allesmitnachhausenehmer" etc. .


----------



## kati48268 (19. November 2014)

*Aw: ...*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Sportfischerprüfung ist kein Unsinn.
> Die Sportfischerprüfung muss sein, ansonsten gibt es noch mehr Chaoten am Wasser.


So schaut's aus. In sämtlichen ländern der welt nur chaoten, nur auf der insel der regelungen und scheine ist alles super.


----------



## Hann. Münden (19. November 2014)

*Aw: ...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So schaut's aus. In sämtlichen ländern der welt nur chaoten, nur auf der insel der regelungen und scheine ist alles super.


Soso ein Wort im Munde Verdreher. Ich habe davon nix geschrieben. Gemeint sind die üblichen Besserwisserchaoten, Allesabschlächter und Müllangler, die nix dazu lernen.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit mehreren Jahren Ausbilder und habe schon ein paar hundert angehende Angler zur Prüfung geführt.
> 
> Es gibt leider einen grundlegenden Interessenskonflikt:
> 
> ...



Ein Zwischending wäre wohl der richtige Weg.
Aber so lange es noch 16 verschiedene Prüfungen in D gibt......


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2014)

*Aw: ...*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Soso ein Wort im Munde Verdreher. Ich habe davon nix geschrieben. Gemeint sind die üblichen Besserwisserchaoten, Allesabschlächter und Müllangler, die nix dazu lernen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 In wie vielen Bundesländern lebst du? 
 Bei uns in NRW gibt es diese Menge von Prüfungen nicht*.*


----------



## Quicksilver86 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

In Deutschland gibts für jedes Bundesland unterschiedliche Prüfungen.
Daher die Zahl 16
Gültig ist die Prüfung allerdings Bundesweit


----------



## kati48268 (19. November 2014)

*Aw: ...*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Soso ein Wort im Munde Verdreher. Ich habe davon nix geschrieben. Gemeint sind die üblichen Besserwisserchaoten, Allesabschlächter und Müllangler, die nix dazu lernen...


Deine vorlage war aber auch zu reizvoll... ;-)

Die, die du ansprichst -und die ich auch zum kotzen finde- sind aber i.d.R. geprüfte angler.
Wir sehen dadurch, das die Ursache fűr mieses bis sanktionsfähiges benehmen nicht durch lehrgänge, prűfungen oder papierwut zu bekämpfen ist.

Dazu fahren wir alle gern nach schweden, dänemark, holland, etc., bewundern wie naturverbundener die menschen meist doch dort sind und wie angeln in die gesellschaft integriert ist.

Da muss man doch mal den (typisch) deutschen weg hinterfragen...

Und wenn ich dann noch ins Verhältnis setze, dass jeder hampel 'ungeprüft' warmblűtige säuger im garten halten und abmurksen darf, mir bei fischen aber der moralische zeigefinger 'Umgang mit der lebendigen kreatur' vorgehalten wird, dann weiss ich wohin man sich diesen finger samt prűfung stecken sollte.

Ja, es gibt argumente fűr die prűfung.
Es gibt aber mehr & bessere dagegen.


----------



## angler1996 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

vielleicht sollte man die Mindeststandarts an die Prüfungsleiter und Prüfungen erhöhen, da der Durchschnittsdeutsche nunmal nicht Wald -und Wasserbewohner Schwedens ist und die Anforderungen andere sind, ist aber ein komplexes Thema


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. November 2014)

*Aw: ...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die, die du ansprichst -und die ich auch zum kotzen finde- sind aber i.d.R. geprüfte angler.


Jou, gehen wir von unserem gesunden Menschenverstand aus, bräuchten wir natürlich keinerlei Prüfungen.


Halte es nur teilweise für ziemlich unsachlich, im Internet den starken Mann zu spielen, auf ganz Deutschland(betr. gesetzestechn.), generell auf alle Prüfer die unser Hobby fördern, auf alles andere zu schimpfen, nur weil vielleicht gerade der eigene Unmut "drängelt". 
Auffällig ist auch oft - im Nachhinein nach den Prüfungen, beschweren sich einige über div. Vorbereitungspraktiken. Während der Vorbereitungslehrgänge,  bekommen viele dieser erwachsenen  Kritiker, komischerweise nicht den Mund auf. |kopfkrat


Was das leidige Thema Angler-Müll (das schlechte Aushängeschild für Angler) angeht, sehe ich leider keine anderen Länder(ohne Prüfungen, wenig Naturschutzempfinden) mit Vorbildfunktion.

Ja, diese speziellen "Müllmänner" und "Allesabschlager" sind geprüfte Angler. Deshalb schrieb ich bereits: Bei z.B. drastischen Müllvergehen etc z.B. eine Art Nachschulung(laut gedacht) einführen, wäre gar nicht so schlecht.  Das soll nicht dafür da sein, um die Anglerkollegen zu ärgern, sondern um ganz einfach den gesunden Menschenverstand zu wecken.
Würde Pluspunkte bei gemäßigten sachlichen Tierschützern bringen. Dem Angleraushängeschild täte es auch gut. Wer vernünftig ist, hat gar nichts zu befürchten ! Extremisten sowieso von beiden Seiten ausklammern !

Nochmal laut gedacht...
1.) Dr. "isch abe gar keine Rute" und co(Vorstand etc) komplett ersatzlos auflösen.
2.) Prüfungsvorbereitungen *einheitlich* in *allen* Bundesländern verstärkt praxistauglich gestalten.
3.) Bei drastischen Vergehen am Angelplatz, kann man über Nachschulungen(seitens Gesetzgeber) nachdenken.
4.)Parallel eine juristische Verbesserung, seitens neuem entschlackten D-Anglerdachverband vs Peta-Extremisten&co. Trotzdem nie die Tür für Gesprächsbereitschaft schließen. 

***Nacht


----------



## Jose (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ewig diskutiert die 'anglerschaft' sinn & unsinn der sportfischerprüfung.
und es wird nix.
wieso?
weil die einen dies und die anderen jenes diskutieren - überfrachtet - eigentlich nie aber die berechtigung der sportfischerprüfung.

wir leben in einem ungleich regulierten land. dies hier engstens, das dort ohne jegliche regulierung. so entsteht aus ungleichgewicht resultierender ärger. das gehört aber in 'nen allgemeinen politik-trööt.

wozu prüfung?

es gibt gesetzliche vorgaben und entsprechende sanktionen  in D und den ländern.
deren kenntnis ist sinnvoll, zum schutze des anglers - und zur einhaltung selbiger gesetzlichen vorgaben, die ja vom gesetzgeber als ausreichend zum schutz von flora&fauna erachtet wurden.
*kann man dem erwerber des fischereischeins auf einem  beiblatt mitteilen.
ohne prüfung.*

billigt man dem angler mündigkeit zu, also auch die strafwürdigkeit, dann reicht das beiblatt, die einschlägige information.

*mit unserem bestehenden strafrecht und unseren diversen ordnungsrechten wären alle zu beklagenden mißstände zu ahnden und zu unterbinden.*

leider gibt es nicht nur gutmenschen, es gibt "unter uns" auch noch die "besser-angler", die ihre ansicht als allgemeinverbindlich sehen möchten.
ich stell mal fest:


 wer angeln geht, will auch fangen, ob für die pfanne oder den kuss aufs fischmaul.
wer falsche methoden und/oder gerät anwendet, knoten schlecht bindet - kurz, wenig oder keine ahnung hat, den 'bestraft' die pirsch mit erfolglosigkeit.der hat lernbedarf, der will es irgendwann besser...
wer einen schönen fisch filet-verstümmelt, der will es irgendwann besser...
wer, wie im richtigen leben, hinter seinen erwartungen zurückbleibt, der wird sich weiterbilden wollen.
 das kann er z.B. hier im AB.

und wenn es das gibt/gäbe, in einem verein, quasi als "guiding ins anglerleben", dann wäre ihm geholfen, den vereinen - und vielen usern hier - und nicht nur denen, "die es noch nicht so richtig können",
sondern - und besonders - denen, die hier die die anglerische fahne so hoch hängen, dass dem angeln  unbedingt ein halbes bio- und jurastudium in den weg gelegt werden muss.

eigentlich bin ich dieser diskussion mehr als müde, kenn wohl alle "aber-abers".

in anderen ländern, an deren wesen nix genesen soll, gehts weit unverkniffener und mündiger zu: dort gibt es, wie bei uns, reglementierungen und entsprechende sanktionen. erwischt, biste dran.

kriegst aber viel seltener minuspunkte und ächtung durch "kollegen", weil keine matte, kein stahl, kein....

wer angeln geht, billigt immer(!) den eventuellen tod des fisches. geprüft oder nicht.

die diskussion über die prüfung ist eigentlich ein gutes plädoyer für die weiterbildende arbeit von vereinen und rigorose kontrollen am wasser.

die prüfung an sich und dem lalla-beiwerk vorbereitungslehrgang ist nur einer der vielen geßler-hüte, vor denen mensch sich zu beugen hat.
*das beugen ist der einzige und eigentliche sinn.*

das beugen. nix anderes!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> *das beugen ist der einzige und eigentliche sinn.*
> 
> das beugen. nix anderes!


Kohle für Verbände und Vereine nicht zu vergessen, sei es für Kurse oder Prüfungsabnahmen, je nach Bundesland..

Siehe dazu und daher auch, als sinnvolle Arbeit eines Bundesverbandes für Angler, wenn der Naturschutzverband für organisierte Angelfischer endlich mal Platz dafür machen würde:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher Erarbeiten einer bundesweit über LV und Vereine anzubietenden, einfachen praxisorientierten Schulung, zuerst zusätzlich zur Prüfung, um deren Praxisdefizite auszugleichen.
> 
> In welcher man in der Praxis Knoten und grundlegende Montagen lernen soll, das Töten eines Fisches, schonendes Verhalten am Gewässer, sowie Sammeln von Anlaufstellen, wo der zukünftige Angler sich vor Ort Informationen über die jeweiligen Bestimmungen einholen kann. Mit Teilnahmebescheinigung ohne Prüfung (was will man da prüfen?) und bundesweit anbieten. Parallel zu den Prüfungen der Länder, um diese langfristig durch eine solche bundeseinheitliche Schulung zu ersetzen.


----------



## labralehn (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Bei meinem Vorbereitungslehrgang, gabs eine CD dazu.
Da konnte man die relevanten Prüfungsfragen durchgehen.
Die Fragen die man nicht wusste, wurden dann später wiederholt. Das hat mir vollkommen ausgereicht, um die Prüfung erfolgreich zu bestehen.

Die ganzen Unterlagen hatte ich mir erst später, nachdem ich die Prüfung bestanden hatte, durchgelesen.

Den ganzen Lehrgang hätte man sich sparen können.

Mir reichte die CD aus, um die Prüfung zu bestehen.

Thema Verein:
Das hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt, hier wurde ich nicht unterstützt. Keiner im Verein war bereit mir mal ein wenig über die Vereinsgewässer zu erklären. Welche Fischarten in dem jeweiligen Gewässer vorkommen und warum das so ist.

Wäre auch mal interessant gewesen, wenn mir jemand aus dem Verein live am Gewässer erklärt hätte, wie man ein Gewässer liest, was die Oberfläche eines Gewässer z.B. über das darunter aussagt.

Der Verein hatte sich lieber aufs Feste feiern verstanden.
Den Verein habe ich dann schnell wieder verlassen.

Habe mir mittlerweile einige Dinge selber erarbeitet.

Zum Angeln gehe ich mittlerweile ins benachbarte Ausland.
Bin dann eben nicht täglich am Angeln aber dafür ist das dort viel entspannter. 

Die Fischerprüfung hätte ich mir sparen können, da man diese im Ausland nicht benötigt.

Das Angeln in Deutschland macht keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> das kann er z.B. hier im AB.


Schöne Werbung. Aber ehrlich, was für ein absurder Zwang wäre das denn. :q
Das AB kennt 1. nicht jede(r), desweiteren will und muss nicht jede(r) im Internet rumgurken.  
Gerade IT-Leute sind oft froh, sich nix mit Internet&co in der Freizeit geben zu müssen. Verständlich.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Warum nicht einfach wieder so wie früher?

 Fischen darf halt nur der, der auch Rechte besitzt, wer schwarzfischt geht einige Jahre in den Knast oder wird geköpft.

 Frei war der Zugang früher, ganz und gar nicht.
 Fische waren im Vergleich sehr wertvoll und Fischer meistens nicht arm.

 Heute haben ungleich mehr Menschen Zugang zum Fischen.
 Oft sind es mehr Angler, als es bestimmte Zielfische im Wasser gibt.


 Sollte man zwischendurch vielleicht mal in Erinnerung bringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und?
Was hat das mit Thema, sinnloser Prüfung und fehlender Ausbildung, zu tun?

Wer einfach nur Angler begrenzen will (übliche Fisch- und Gewässerneidanwandlungen in der Diskussion werden da auch bald wieder kommen), braucht das nicht, das geht wirklich über Kartenverkauf einfacher - mit Grünen und Schützern zusammen werden die Neider das schon schaffen, das Angeln abzuschaffen - keine Panik....

Viel besser und daher siehe dazu auch, als sinnvolle Arbeit eines Bundesverbandes für Angler, wenn der Naturschutzverband für organisierte Angelfischer endlich mal Platz dafür machen würde:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher Erarbeiten einer bundesweit über LV und Vereine anzubietenden, einfachen praxisorientierten Schulung, zuerst zusätzlich zur Prüfung, um deren Praxisdefizite auszugleichen.
> 
> In welcher man in der Praxis Knoten und grundlegende Montagen lernen soll, das Töten eines Fisches, schonendes Verhalten am Gewässer, sowie Sammeln von Anlaufstellen, wo der zukünftige Angler sich vor Ort Informationen über die jeweiligen Bestimmungen einholen kann. Mit Teilnahmebescheinigung ohne Prüfung (was will man da prüfen?) und bundesweit anbieten. Parallel zu den Prüfungen der Länder, um diese langfristig durch eine solche bundeseinheitliche Schulung zu ersetzen.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ja - ich bin froh, dass es die Prüfungspflicht gibt!

Sei es auch nur als "Ernsthaftigkeitshürde" für diejenigen, welche an unserem Hobby ernsthaft und dauerhaft Interesse haben.

Klar sollte man die Prüfung verbessern & gerade im praktischen Teil ruhig etwas mehr verlangen.

Aber - *in NRW* ist der Kurs vor der Prüfung *KEINE* Pflicht - *damit geht das Argument der "Geldmacherei" seitens des Verbandes hier völlig ins Leere.*

Das wird hier im AB gerne ignoriert (oder totgeschwiegen) - und - ja - das ist in vielen Bundesländern auch anders.

Wer will, der bereitet sich hier in NRW selber vor - meldet sich zur Prüfung an und macht sie.

Kostet ziemlich genau 50 € Prüfungsgebühr, die meines Wissens nach der Fischereibehörde zusteht (-->wieder nix für die bösen Verbände), die in Kooperation mit EHRENAMTLICHEN (zumeist Vereinsmitgliedern vor Ort)  diese Prüfungen durchführt!

Wer mehr will als nur sich selber etwas in Sachen Angelei vorzubilden und anglerisch bei "0" anfängt, der *KANN (!!!)* hier in NRW einen Kurs machen, den Vereine - aber auch Angelläden - oft anbieten - und diese Kurse sind meist besser, als es hier dargestellt wird - auch wenn das leider lokal sehr sehr schwankt und meistens mit den Dozenten vor Ort und deren Qualifikation und deren Talent in der Vermittlung des Wissens steht und fällt!

Ich find´s gut, *wie es in NRW läuft* - und damit wird wenigstens ein "Wissens-Minimum" sichergestellt, bevor Leute ans Wasser gehen.

Darauf aufbauen und praktisch "richtig" angeln lernen kann dann ein jeder nach absolvierter Prüfung - und verfügt dann zumindest über Grundkenntnisse in Sachen Recht (Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße etc.), was auch die Angler vor Dummheiten & Strafen schützen kann, die man sich recht schnell durch anfängliche Unkenntnis einfangen KANN.

Das könnte auch ein Merkblatt sichern - aber so gefällt s mir "im Paket" einfach besser, weil nur so ein Mindestbildungszwang besteht und auch sichergestellt werden kann - nicht mehr - aber eben auch nicht weniger!

Auch dient die Prüfungspflicht weiß Gott *nicht dazu*, Leute vom Wasser fernzuhalten - das regeln die (Erlaubnis-) kartenausgebenden Stellen schon selbst und zumeist ganz vernünftig - und im Sinne des Kreises der am jeweiligen Gewässer Berechtigten, die am Ende dafür auch zahlen & arbeiten, dass ein Gewässer "gut" bewirtschaftet und dadurch evtl. auch anglerisch attraktiv ist und bleibt!

Wenn ich sehe und lese, was der Durchschnittsangler so im Jahr für sein Hobby berappt, dann finde ich 50 € Prüfungsgebühr in NRW plus evtl. ein Buch oder einige interessante Stunden vor dem Rechner für das prüfungsrelevante Mindestwissen auch *nicht* zuviel verlangt!

Aber - da darf man gerne auch ne andere Meinung zu haben.

Ich bin nur froh, dass der Landesgesetzgeber meine Ansicht noch stützt in NRW und bin mit dem o.g. Voraussetzungen *hier* ganz zufrieden, auch wenn man die Prüfung deutlich verbessern KÖNNTE.

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hier gehts nicht um NRW, das Anglerboard wird durchaus bundesweit gelesen und ich habe extra angeführt, dass das nach Bundesländern unterschiedlich ist..


----------



## ernie1973 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts nicht um NRW, das Anglerboard wird durchaus bundesweit gelesen und ich habe extra angeführt, dass das nach Bundesländern unterschiedlich ist..



Ja - das ist mir durchaus klar - aber um Pauschalaussagen zu vermeiden war ich einfach so frei mal dieses *KONKRETE PRAKTISCHE* Beispiel zu liefern, wie´s laufen *KANN* und in NRW (beispielsweise) schon lange gut läuft!

Vielleicht nehmen sich andere Bundesländer ja mal ein Beispiel und weichen somit von ihren "Zwangskursen" ab, die ich auch nicht gut finde, weil´s wirklich nur Geldmacherei ist!

Das es anders geht zeigt NRW, weswegen ich mir erlaubte, dass hier auch der Vollständigkeit halber mal mitzuteilen.



Ein positives Beispiel macht vielleicht anderen Kollegen in den "bösen" Zwangskurs-Bundesländern Mut sich zu engagieren und auf eine Veränderung hinzuarbeiten!?!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ohne vernünftige Ausbildung ist ne Prüfung noch sinnloser als mit..

Zudem kommt meines Wissens auch in NRW - dem grünen Remmel sei "Dank" - die Kurspflicht..


Siehe dazu und daher auch, als sinnvolle Arbeit eines Bundesverbandes für Angler, wenn der Naturschutzverband für organisierte Angelfischer endlich mal Platz dafür machen würde:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher Erarbeiten einer bundesweit über LV und Vereine anzubietenden, einfachen praxisorientierten Schulung, zuerst zusätzlich zur Prüfung, um deren Praxisdefizite auszugleichen.
> 
> In welcher man in der Praxis Knoten und grundlegende Montagen lernen soll, das Töten eines Fisches, schonendes Verhalten am Gewässer, sowie Sammeln von Anlaufstellen, wo der zukünftige Angler sich vor Ort Informationen über die jeweiligen Bestimmungen einholen kann. Mit Teilnahmebescheinigung ohne Prüfung (was will man da prüfen?) und bundesweit anbieten. Parallel zu den Prüfungen der Länder, um diese langfristig durch eine solche bundeseinheitliche Schulung zu ersetzen.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem kommt meines Wissens auch in NRW - dem grünen Remmel sei "Dank" - die Kurspflicht..



Das lese ich *HIER* oft - aber Fakt ist, dass es die Kurspflicht hier nicht gab in den letzten <30 Jahren und sie auch noch nicht im Gesetz steht!

Solange da noch nix konkretes im Gang ist, halte ich das für Schwarzmalerei!

Sollte es dazu konkrete offizielle Fundstellen im Gesetzgebungsverfahren geben, so bitte ich höflich um Mitteilung derselben, weil mich das Thema sehr interessiert.

Mir ist da bisher noch nix untergekommen, was darauf hindeutet. (außer Behauptungen)

Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Was für eine unsinnige Diskussion.
Ein "Neuling" bringt den Thread wieder so richtig ins Rollen.

:q

Ich Frage mich fernab von diesem Gequatsche:

Wie kommt besagter User zum Angeln?
Ist er von Gott zur Prüfung bzw. Vorbereitungslehrgang geschickt worden?

Der normale Hergang ist doch eigentlich das man min. schon mal irgendwo im Ausland "regelmäßig" geangelt hat.
Oder Schwarz im Inland.

Grundwissen hat man sich somit normalerweise schon angeeignet.

Nun beklagt sich dieser User aber er hätte im Grunde das Angeln dort nicht gelernt.

|kopfkrat

Hat dieser User evtl. den falschen Kurs belegt? Hätte er nicht eine Angelschule besuchen sollen statt einen Vorbereitungskurs zur Prüfung?

Es gibt Vorbereitungskurse für das Studium. Dort wird den Leuten auch nicht das Schreiben und Rechnen beigebracht.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ja - über die unterschiedliche "Qualität" der unterschiedlichen Prüfungen & ggf. Lehrgänge kann man durchaus streiten.

Ich lese aber immer wieder das Kontra-Prüfungs- und Lehrgangspflichtargument "Geldmacherei" der Verbände, was zwar vielerorts zutreffen mag, aber in meinem Beispiel von NRW eben nicht zutrifft!

Hier geht´s um den "Unsinn" der Prüfung - wenn man aber die "Qualität" der Prüfungen / Kurse kritisiert, dann wäre es konsequent, eine BESSERE Prüfung ( & Kurse) zu fordern und nicht etwa eine Abschaffung derselben.

Naja - wie bereits erwähnt - die NRW - Situation sollte meiner Ansicht nach Schule machen - wer will, der macht einen Kurs - wer s nicht will, der bereitet sich selbst vor.

Durch die Prüfung müssen hier auch alle, ohne das die Verbände sich daran bereichern - und das gefällt mir!

Das man die Latte des erforderlichen theoretischen und insbesondere des praktischen Prüfungsstoffes höher hängen sollte, dass finde ich auch!!!

...das würde von "Prüfungspflichtgegnern" aber gleich wieder fehlinterpretiert und kritisiert, weil in deren Augen dadurch vermutlich Leute vom Wasser ferngehalten werden sollen - aber - in der Sache wäre mir persönlich eine höhere "anglerische Vorbildung" sehr sehr sympathisch im Sinne einer Sicherung eines "Mindeststandards", der uns auch gegenüber den bekannten Angelfeinden etwas weniger angreifbar machen *KÖNNTE*!

Das wird auch gerne übergangen von den Gegnern der "Prüfungspflicht" - ich bin selber Gegner der "Kurspflicht" - aber über die Existenz der Prüfungspflicht bin ich hocherfreut!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Hier geht´s um den "Unsinn" der Prüfung - wenn man aber die "Qualität" der Prüfunge


Lies das Eingangsposting:
Es geht darum, dass ein  geprüfter Angelfischer mit Pflichtkurs in B-W nach erfolgreicher Prüfung keinerlei Ahnung vom Angeln hatte.

Und das wurde im Thread von X Leuten aus verschiedensten Bundesländern so bestätigt - und Ausnahmen mit guter Ausbildung sind nicht mehr als die Bestätigung der Regel.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lies das Eingangsposting:
> Es geht darum, dass ein  geprüfter Angelfischer mit Pflichtkurs in B-W nach erfolgreicher Prüfung keinerlei Ahnung vom Angeln hatte.
> 
> Und das wurde im Thread von X Leuten aus verschiedensten Bundesländern so bestätigt - und Ausnahmen mit guter Ausbildung sind nicht mehr als die Bestätigung der Regel.



Deswegen - und weil das AB ja bundesweit gelesen wird - habe ich über  B-W hinaus auch mal NRW beispielhaft ins Rennen gebracht, um zu zeigen,  dass es auch ohne Pflichtkurse geht und sogar lange gut klappen kann...!

Den Eingangspost hab ich auch gelesen - ist erschreckend - aber was folgt denn daraus?

Das der Kurs dann wohl einfach besser sein sollte folgt daraus *für mich* persönlich!!! (und gerne auch freiwillig & ggf. mit höherem Prüfungsniveau!!!).

*Für Dich* folgt daraus offenbar, dass man Kurse und Prüfung gleich abschaffen sollte. (Geldmacherei, sinnlos etc.....JA - das hab ich oft gelesen und stimme dir mancherorts auch teilweise zu).

Das nehme ich als Deine Meinung so auch zur Kenntnis - aber bin da schlicht und ergreifend teilweise ganz anderer Meinung.

...und schreibe das auch.

Was wäre das auch für ein Meinungsaustausch, wenn wir alle der gleichen Meinung wären....

Petri!


Ernie


PS:

Ich kenne genügend Angler - mit und ohne Kurs - freiwillig oder Pflichtkurs - die wirklich (teilweise auch flott nach der Prüfung) "gute" Angler geworden sind.

Ist das jetzt ein Gegenargument?

Klar liegt es an jedem selbst mit seinen individuellen Fähigkeiten und vor allem dem indiviuellen Willen, anglerisch dazuzulernen - aber mir geht s um zu vermittelnde Mindeststandards und deren Sicherung --> da hilft die Prüfung in meinen Augen - ein guter Lehrgang hilft erst-recht, den Grundstein dafür zu legen, wenn jemand bei "0" anfängt - und die Kurse sollen auch ruhig freiwillig sein - Hauptsache sie sind gut!

E.


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ja - über die unterschiedliche "Qualität" der unterschiedlichen Prüfungen & ggf. Lehrgänge kann man durchaus streiten.
> 
> Ich lese aber immer wieder das Kontra-Prüfungs- und Lehrgangspflichtargument "Geldmacherei" der Verbände, was zwar vielerorts zutreffen mag, aber in meinem Beispiel von NRW eben nicht zutrifft!
> 
> ...



Das erste was man in NRW lernt wenn man eine Fischereischeinprüfung machen möchte:

Mach nen Vorbereitungslehrgang.

Intern in den Angelvereinen: 
Bringt Geld in die Kasse.
Immer mehr Vereine springen genau aus dem Grund auf diesen Zug.


----------



## JimiG (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Kurz und knapp mal meine Meinung: Zu DDR-Zeiten gab es bei uns keinen Fischereischein, lediglich wer Raubfische angeln wollte musste da ne kleine Prüfung ablegen, aber mehr als Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße wurden da auch nicht abgefragt. Aber trotzdem wusste jeder wie er mit dem Fisch umzugehen hatte, weil er das von den älteren Sportfreunden oder Eltern gelernt hatte und so kam es das trotz fehlendem Fischereischein eben nicht die Seen vor gequälten Fischen wimmelten(trotz Verwendung lebender Köderfische) und eben nicht mit den Fischen gemacht wurde was man wollte und eben eines geschah, man hatte mehr Nachwuchs weil unsägliche Prüfungen nicht abschreckten. So war das und ich hatte das Glück diese Zeit (rein angeltechnisch gesehen) zu erleben. Was nach der Wende kam waren nur noch Einschränkungen (Befahrverbote, Verbot lebender Köderfisch, Einschränkung des Wettkampfangelns, Fischereiprüfung etc.) und extreme Kostensteigerungen.


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



JimiG schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp mal meine Meinung: Zu DDR-Zeiten gab es bei uns keinen Fischereischein, lediglich wer Raubfische angeln wollte musste da ne kleine Prüfung ablegen, aber mehr als Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße wurden da auch nicht abgefragt. Aber trotzdem wusste jeder wie er mit dem Fisch umzugehen hatte, weil er das von den älteren Sportfreunden oder Eltern gelernt hatte und so kam es das trotz fehlendem Fischereischein eben nicht die Seen vor gequälten Fischen wimmelten(trotz Verwendung lebender Köderfische) und eben nicht mit den Fischen gemacht wurde was man wollte und eben eines geschah, man hatte mehr Nachwuchs weil unsägliche Prüfungen nicht abschreckten. So war das und ich hatte das Glück diese Zeit (rein angeltechnisch gesehen) zu erleben. Was nach der Wende kam waren nur noch Einschränkungen (Befahrverbote, Verbot lebender Köderfisch, Einschränkung des Wettkampfangelns, Fischereiprüfung etc.) und extreme Kostensteigerungen.



Die "Sport"fischereiprüfung macht aus dem Angler keinen besseren Menschen.
Und den nicht geprüften Angler nicht zu einem schlechteren.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. November 2014)

Sharpo schrieb:


> Das erste was man in NRW lernt wenn man eine Fischereischeinprüfung machen möchte:
> 
> Mach nen Vorbereitungslehrgang.
> 
> ...



Naja - ich kenne aus meinem direkten Umfeld genügend Leute, die ganz prima und ohne Kurs ihre Prüfung hier in Köln gemacht haben.

Ein Kurs schadet nicht - aber viele bereiten sich auch selbst vor - oft mit Hilfe eines angelnden Bekannten - klar - wer keinen hat, der ihm hilft, der sollte auch mal an einem Kurs überlegen.

Wer keinen Verein bereichern möchte, kann diesen Kurs freiwillig hier auch in vielen Angelläden machen.

Aber - hier wird niemand gezwungen, einen Verein zu bereichern, oder einen Zwangskurs zu belegen - und darum geht´s - wer will, der kann, aber keiner muss!!!

Läuft!

Ernie



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die "Sport"fischereiprüfung macht aus dem Angler keinen besseren Menschen.
> Und den nicht geprüften Angler nicht zu einem schlechteren.



Das stimmt uneingeschränkt!

Aber daran zweifelt wohl auch niemand!?!

Ernie


----------



## JimiG (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Damals lag die Verantwortung der Schulung des Nachwuchses bei den Ortsgruppen denn dort gab es Jugendgruppen in denen gezeigt wurde wie es geht und worauf zu achten ist (Mindestmaße etc. ) Das hat auch wunderbar funktioniert. Es wurde sich einmal die Woche getroffen und dann wurden neben dem aktuellen Geschehen im Verein auch viel Grundwissen auf sehr interessante Art und Weise vermittelt. Mein Vater war Jugendgruppenleiter und noch jetzt 25 Jahre nach der Wende erzählen noch viele (nun erwachsene) Mitglieder was sie alles so bei ihm gelernt haben. Das ist viel nachaltiger als eine Fischereischeinprüfung.

Ich sehe auch diese Kurse nur als Geldquelle an. Beispiel dazu ist der Kurs meiner Tochter vor dem Jugendfischereischein. (Sachsen-Anhalt=Kurspflicht) Es gab nur eine Vorbereitung auf die Fragen die da kommen könnten ( der Kursführer hat sich aber wirklich Mühe gegeben). 

bei der Prüfung kam dann das böse Erwachen für die Kinder aus diesem Kurs denn es kamen Fragen hauptsächlich zum....... ja natürlich zum Eisangeln. 
Is doch klar das man die Kinder im Winter auf´s Eis schickt zum Angeln. Das da keiner ne Ahnung von hatte war doch klar, hatten sie doch Mindestmaße etc. gelernt. Als sich dann herausstellte das Kinder aus einem anderen Kurs alles zum Eisangeln wussten war schon klar das da wieder mal die Kinder benutzt wurden um alte Vereinsrivalitäten auszufechten. Ich wäre am liebsten in den raum gelatscht und hätte den typen da Maß genommen aber ich kann mich ja beherrschen. Wie gings dann weiter?

Ganz einfach man bekam langsam den Unmut der anwesenden Eltern ( zu 90 % auch Angler) mit und entschied die Fragen zum Eisangeln nicht zu werten. das ging aber nicht ohne Standpauke gegenüber den Kindern ab denen gesagt wurde, das sie nichts könnten und nur durch die Gnade der Prüfer bestanden hätten. Das ist nun Grund genug für meine Tochter keine Fischereiprüfung abzulegen wenn sie 14 ist. Denn so etwas merken sich Kinder (sie war 8) lange und ziehen ihre eigenen Schlüsse daraus. 
Seitdem bin ich ein absoluter Gegner des Fischereischeines.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



JimiG schrieb:


> Seitdem bin ich ein absoluter Gegner des Fischereischeines.


Der Schein ist letztlich nur ein Verwaltungsinstrument und nicht das Problem - das Problem ist die oft verlangte Prüfung als Voraussetzung für den Schein..

Es geht ja Gott sei Dank auch ohne Prüfung in Deutschland und sogar ohne dass die Welt untergeht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## gixxer (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Heisses Thema. Ich für meine Person Angel seit 35 Jahren. Früher gab es von der Gemeinde einen Jahres- Fünfjahres Fischereischein und gut. Nach meinem Umzug nach BS hatte ich , aus Beruflichen Gründen, die Angelei für 10 Jahre eingestellt. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich wieder dabei und musste den Schein machen. Ich finde es nicht nur gut sondern absolut erforderlich eine Prüfung abzulegen. In unserem Kurs waren Leute die nen Fisch nicht von einem Pferd unterscheiden konnten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die könnten eh nix anrichten, weil die nie nen Fisch fangen würden, wenn sie sowenig Ahnung hätten - so what?
Lass die dann doch die Rute ins Wasser hängen..


----------



## gixxer (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Denkst du...... einen habe ich am Wasser getroffen....mit zwei 60 er Zettis im Eimer. |rolleyes
Ich mass dazu sagen das unser Kurs auch sehr Praxisbezogen war und von Leuten abgehalten wurde die wussten von was sie sprechen..... weil alles Erfahrene Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Und? 
Hatte der Prüfung oder nicht?

Fische sind doch zum essen da?
oder nicht?
;-)))

oder sind wir doch schon wieder beim Thema Fisch/Gewässerneid?


----------



## gixxer (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Jo der hatte sie auch bestanden. Ach ja.... ich übrigens auch... 
Direkt am Wasser. |supergri Ich mag kein Sushi.:q


----------



## Lommel (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Mein Schwager hat dieses Jahr seinen Schein gemacht, sogar mit Vorbereitungskurs. Er hat mir dann seine Angelcombo ganz stolz gezeigt. Waren alles Kunstköder. Ich hab Ihn dann den Tip gegeben, es zuerst mit Maden oder Mais und mit Pose zu probieren, damit er schneller was fängt. Seine Antwort war er könnte ja auch den Mais an den Wobbler machen. Da war ich dann platt. Muss ein Bomben Vorbereitungskurs gewesen sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dürfte eher der mehrheitlichen Realität entsprechen wie gixxers positiv beschriebener (Ausnahme)Kurs..


----------



## Knispel (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Solange unsere Verbände bzw. Vereine den Vorbereitungslehrgang nebst Prüfung ( bis auf geringe Ausnahmen ) absolvieren und abnehmen, wird auch nicht viel dabei rauskommen. Es ist eine sichere Geldeinnahme die sich die "Institutionen" nicht durch erschwerte Anforderungen ( dem Jagdschain angenähert ) oder übermäßige Gebühren nehmen lassen. Ich höre noch die Worte eines LV - Präsidenten auf einer Verbandsausschusstagung : Durch Abnahme der Absolventen der Sportfischerprüfungslehrgänge müssen wir eine Erhöhung der Verbandsabgabe seitens der Vereine ins Auge fassen ....


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Frage bei so ner Lehrgangsgeschichte ist immer wieviel Zeit will man reinstecken? Die meisten Kurse dienen doch nur dem Zweck die eigentlichen Prüfungsfragen zu beantworten.... nix anderes ist das.


Weitet man das alles nun aus, bis man die Fressgewohnheiten usw. der einzelnen Fischarten kennt - wird so ein Kurs zu ner Semester-Sache


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



gixxer schrieb:


> Heisses Thema. Ich für meine Person Angel seit 35 Jahren. Früher gab es von der Gemeinde einen Jahres- Fünfjahres Fischereischein und gut. Nach meinem Umzug nach BS hatte ich , aus Beruflichen Gründen, die Angelei für 10 Jahre eingestellt. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich wieder dabei und musste den Schein machen. *Ich finde es nicht nur gut sondern absolut erforderlich eine Prüfung abzulegen.* *In unserem Kurs waren Leute die nen Fisch nicht von einem Pferd unterscheiden konnten.*


..................Ist keine Ausnahme - deswegen auch Pro Prüfung.


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Wenn die Leute einen Fisch von einem Pferd nicht unterscheiden können, hilft auch keine Sportfischereiprüfung.

Die sollten eher mal ihre Allgemeinbildung aufbessern.
Angel ist für solche Leute einfach das falsche Hobby.


----------



## Trollhorn (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> ..................Ist keine Ausnahme - deswegen auch Pro Prüfung.




Sehe ich auch so. Finde die Prüfung sogar viel zu einfach - würde da eine Form wie bei der Jagdprüfung eher begrüßen.


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute einen Fisch von einem Pferd nicht unterscheiden können, hilft auch keine Sportfischereiprüfung.


Die lustig ausschweifende übertriebene Äußerung (Pferd<>Fisch) von dem User, sollte man natürlich nicht so bierernst nehmen(tztztz).  Die Richtung stimmt aber schon. Es gibt z.B. gerade vermehrter angelinteressierte Damen, die mit Technik&Fauna wenig zu tun hatten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Es gibt z.B. gerade vermehrter angelinteressierte Damen, die mit Technik&Fauna wenig zu tun hatten.




Macho an:
Hat bei Frauen schon mal irgendeine Prüfung irgendwas verbessert?
Macho aus...

Sorry, konnts mir echt nicht verkneifen 
;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Joa, man kann sich ja so einiges angeln, nicht nur Fische.  :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hier gehts aber immer noch um schnöden,rel.simplen Fischfang ja?

Jeder der sich dafür berufen und geeignet hält ,darf Prüfungsfrei Nachwuchs in die Welt setzen.

Für den Umgang mit Fischen bedarf es dagegen am besten noch verschärfterer Prüfungskriterien..?

Irgendwie ist dieses Land etwas neben der Spur..


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Dazu fahren wir alle gern nach schweden, dänemark, holland, etc.,  bewundern wie naturverbundener die menschen meist doch dort sind und wie  angeln in die gesellschaft integriert ist.
> 
> Da muss man doch mal den (typisch) deutschen weg hinterfragen...


Ich glaube vielmehr, dass in D vergleichsweise benehmensmäßig krasser "über die Stränge geschlagen" wird, WEIL hier eben alles extrem überreguliert und mancherorts auch noch extrem teuer ist.

Daher wohl oft auch der Trouble mit D-Anglern im Ausland bzw. an D-Gewässern, an denen es etwas liberaler zugeht.

Da wird dann einfach sozusagen richtig Gas gegeben, weil man daheim ständig an einer übertrieben angezogenen Handbremse leidet.

Quasi wie Amis aufm Oktoberfest :q 

Wenn man Leute ständig an die Kette legt, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass die durchdrehen, sobald die (anderswo) mal vergleichsweise mehr Freiheit empfinden. 

Denn "die wollen dann einfach endlich auch mal" - lange Unterdrücktes bricht sich Bahn.

Das soll keinesfalls irgendwelches Schlechtbenehmen entschuldigen, ist aber IMO eine logische bzw. logisch erklärbare Konsequenz.

Wenn Angeln etwas ganz Normales und gesellschaftlich fest Verankertes/Akzeptiertes ist (was sehr viele quasi schon als Kind natürlich nebenbei lernen/mitnehmen), steigt IMO die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Vermüllung, Extrem-Entnahme usw. stark zurückgehen bzw. geringere Ausmaße annehmen.

Denn dann WOLLEN die Leute gar nicht erst was kaputtmachen, das sie schätzen und genießen. Die benehmen sich dann FREIWILLIG viel besser (wie Leute, die aufm Land aufwachsen und auch gar keinen Bock haben, den Wald zu schrotten, an dem sie seit ihrer Kindheit viel Freude haben).

Die nutzen das dann, machen es aber nicht kaputt. Denn dann gäbe es ja nix mehr zu nutzen und zu freuen.

Und sehen andersrum diverse anglerische Dinge viel entspannter. Ohne übertriebene Exzesse.

Eine schlagartige "Komplettbefreiung" des Angelns würde hierzulande IMO aber erstmal in einer Katastrophe enden - da würden sich quasi erstmal alle hemmungslos bis zum Anschlag austoben, weil sies bislang nicht durften.

Einfach, weil die mit soviel Freiheit nicht umgehen können.

Um das zu vermeiden, müsste man das Angeln hier in D schrittweise liberalisieren, um o. g. Nutzungsbewusstsein zu erzeugen. Für eine schlagartige Befreiung wurde IMO viel zu lang bzw. jahrzehntelang "negative restriktive Vorarbeit" geleistet.

Das könnte dann so enden wie im ehemaligen Ostblock, als nach dem Ende des Kommunismus unkontrollierte und gnadenlos ausgeschlachtete Machtvakuen entstanden - da hat auch keiner schrittweise was freigegeben,sondern schlagartig und fast ohne weitere lenkende Kontrolle.

Raus kamen Oligarchentum, ungehemmter Raubtierkapitalismus usw. Auch das ist logisch erklärbar.

Somit wäre eine IMO Step-by-Step-Liberalisierung des Angelns erforderlich, damit die Konsequenzen der ewigen Überregulierung nicht allzu heftig ausfallen.

Sowas kann aber extrem lange dauern, wäre in ein paar Jahren nicht erledigt - da würden wohl mehrere Generationen ins Land gehen. Ständiges aktives Dran-Arbeiten im Pro-Angler-Sinne vorausgesetzt.

Doch angesichts der immer NOCH stierer werdenden Allgemein-Angelzustände hier in D seh ich dafür schlichtweg schwarz.

Irgendwann dürfen wie hier gar nicht mehr angeln - und im Ausland irgendwann dann auch nicht mehr, weil die dort dann genug von "durchdrehenden Austobern" haben werden.

Meiner Meinung nach steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Schlechtbenehmen umso mehr, je mehr die regulatorischen Daumenschrauben angezogen werden.

Denn dann wird Schlechtbenehmen und Schlupflochsuchen obendrein zu ner Art Sport - einfach, weil es für viele reizvoll ist, Verbote zu brechen.

CDs mit "Explicit Lyrics" sind nunmal interessanter als Säuselscheiben :q


----------



## kernell32 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich glaube vielmehr, dass in D vergleichsweise benehmensmäßig krasser "über die Stränge geschlagen" wird, WEIL hier eben alles extrem überreguliert und mancherorts auch noch extrem teuer ist.
> 
> Daher wohl oft auch der Trouble mit D-Anglern im Ausland bzw. an D-Gewässern, an denen es etwas liberaler zugeht.
> 
> ...


Sehr gut, das ist ein relativ einfach nach zu vollziehender Gedankengang der meiner Meinung nach fast schon ein Grundprinzip beschreibt, zu viel Sauberkeit erhöht Anfälligkeit für Infektionen, light Produkte machen dick etc.
Blöd nur dass die meisten unserer (gesetzgebenden) Mitbürger noch nicht auf dieser Bewusstseinsstufe angekommen sind.


----------



## magi (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

@ PirschHirsch

Auch nach mehrmaligem Lesen deines Posts sehe ich in deiner Argumentation keinen Sinn. Warum sollen die Leute auf einmal "durchdrehen" wenn sie im Ausland oder auch an einigen heimischen Gewässern auf einmal mehr Freiheiten haben als an ihrem mitunter stark reglementierten "Vereinstümmpeln"? 

Die Problematik wird doch eher durch das Zusammenspiel aus Regeln und deren Überprüfung/Kontrolle und der eigenen Einstellung geprägt. 

Die "Angler", die ihren Urlaubsaufwand oder die Kosten für ihr Hobby versuchen durch Fisch(filets) wieder raus zu holen oder gar Plus machen wollen, werden sich verhältnissmäßig oft "sch.." benehmen-max. Fangertrag ist das einige Ziel, koste es was es wolle. Und den erzielt man nunmal seltener durch regelkonformes Fischen mit erlaubten Fangmethoden. Bestes Beispiel: Lebender Köderfisch. Gefühlt angeln 80% aller Raubfisch Ansitzangler damit-in Deutschland. Ist auch kein Geheimnis, fängt wesentlich besser.. 

Dieses Max.-Prinzip trifft leider auch auf viele Selbstdarsteller zu. Einziger Vorteil ist, dass deren Fische meist wieder zurück gesetzt werden. Sonst gibts weniger likes bei Youtube und co. (erbärmliche Truppe in meinen Augen). Die meisten der Protagonisten halten sich doch nur an Regeln, wenn deren Einhaltung angemessen überwacht wird. Ein weiteres Beispiel sind doch große nicht grundsätzlich an Vereine verpachtete Gewässer wie z.B. der Rhein-da wird kaum kontrolliert und deshalb herrscht dort doch wild-wild-west. Ähnliches hab ich z.B. auch schon von der Elbe gehört..

Dazu kommt dann noch die Tatsache, dass viele nicht jedes Jahr das gleiche Urlaubsziel ansteuern. Aus dem Augen, aus dem Sinn, die "die 2 Wochen wo ich hier bin bin will ich das Maximum für mich rausholen"-Metalität


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Aus dem Augen, aus dem Sinn, die "die 2 Wochen wo ich hier bin bin will ich das Maximum für mich rausholen"-Metalität


Das macht man aber sozusagen nur "wenn daheim was nicht stimmt". Sonst wäre es einem schlichtweg egal, da würde das reine Erlebnis reichen.

Da gebe ich Dir völlig recht - es geht um die persönliche Einstellung der Sache gegenüber.

Je natürlicher und normaler der Umgang damit, desto geringer IMO die Wahrscheinlichkeit für "Maximalrausholen" oder sonstige Exzesse. 

Dann wird auch Videoangeben irgendwann immer langweiliger - einfach, weils nix Besonderes mehr ist.

Und einfach, weil gar kein Bedürfnis für Exzesse mehr entsteht. Da ist die Sache dann von vorn herein wesentlich ausgeglichener und entspannter.

Die ganze Release-Video-Angeberei und -betonerei wird hier doch nur praktiziert, weil das in D eine ziemliche Grauzone mit drohender Gerichtskeule ist. Da gehts nicht um echte Nachhaltigkeit, sondern rein um ne Selbstdarstellung als Besserangler.

Wäre Releasen ganz normal gestattet und kein Problem, würdens die Leute einfach machen, ohne groß drüber zu quatschen oder das als ein superheiliges Besonderheitsmerkmal angebenderweise in Videos darzustellen. 

Kein Holländer hält extra nen drögen Nachhaltigkeitsvortrag in seinen Videos, wenn er was zurücksetzt.

Ich will hier keinen C&R-Kram hochkochen - es wäre einfach schön, wenn es mancherorts keine AbknüppelGEBOTE mehr gäbe und einem die Entscheidung freistehen würde (ich bin kein Hardcore-Releaser. sondern Selektiv-Entnehmer).

Dann wäre das ganze Theater zu dem Thema einfach komplett hinfällig. Wird also auch nur durch übertriebene Regelungswut und den ganzen Wirbelsäulentierschutzmist ausgelöst. Und weiterem Druck durch Anzeigedenunziantentum würde komplett der Wind aus den Segeln genommen.

Ebenso: Wenn Karten relativ günstig sind, steigt IMO die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Geld in Fisch wieder rausgeholt werden soll.

Denn dann gibts vergleichsweise weniger gegenzurechnen.

Wie gesagt: Alles unter "Optimalbedingungen" bzw. nach erfolgreicher Liberalisierung zur Bewusstseinsänderung (wenn dann weniger Leute gegenrechnen WOLLEN).

Mich wundert es daher gar nicht, dass Leute so abgehen, wenn sie ständig unter Druck stehen. Zudem scheint der Extrem-Leistungsgedanke in D ganz krank verbreitet zu sein.


----------



## kati48268 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Finde die Prüfung sogar viel zu einfach - würde da eine Form wie bei der Jagdprüfung eher begrüßen.



Ja.
 Und mind. in Intervallen wie beim TÜV alle 2 Jahre neu.
 Zuvor natürlich Sicherheitsüberprüfung SIII (Führungszeugnis wäre etwas dünn), Schufa muss nicht extra gemacht werden, ist in SIII mit drin.

 |uhoh:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Zudem scheint der Extrem-Leistungsgedanke in D ganz krank verbreitet zu sein.



Gibt aber eine Institution,welcher jeglicher Leistungsgedanke vollkommen fremd ist..

Tip..Präsi ist eine Frau


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

grins......


----------



## Trollhorn (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Und mind. in Intervallen wie beim TÜV alle 2 Jahre neu.
> Zuvor natürlich Sicherheitsüberprüfung SIII (Führungszeugnis wäre etwas dünn), Schufa muss nicht extra gemacht werden, ist in SIII mit drin.
> 
> |uhoh:



Ok, eh du noch polemischer wirst werde ich dir die Gründe für meine Meinung aufzeigen.

Generell bin ich der Meinung , dass jeder Bürger die Möglichkeit haben sollte Zugang zum Angeln zu erhalten. Wie du schon selbst geschrieben hast, ist es eigentlich sinnlos das jeder Depp warmblütige Tiere in seinem Garten halten und auch Schlachten kann - beim Angeln und dem dadurch entstehenden Umgang mit Fischen jedoch alles so streng reglementiert wird. Da stimme ich dir erstmal zu.

Allerdings interessiert es den normalen Bürger oft wenig bzw. er bekommt es gar nicht mit, ob Herr Müller zwei Straßen weiter seine Hasen oder Hühner schlecht behandelt. Das läuft dann halt ziemlich anonym im Garten ab.

Wir Angler angeln ja nun nicht im Garten sondern, vom FoPu mal abgesehen, in der Natur - die ja für jeden Bürger zugänglich ist. Das hat die Folge, dass Angler die sich wie die letzten Vollidioten benehmen natürlich oftmals von nichtangelnden Menschen negativ wargenommen werden.

Der Gipfel dieses Benehmens ist für mich Müll am Angelplatz. Ich persönlich bin es leid jedesmal aufs neue einen Müllsack mitzunehmen und die Hinterlassenschaften solcher Dreckschw**** aufzuräumen. Ich habe schon viel Müll weggesammelt und insgesamt kann ich schon sagen das 50% des Mülls unserem Hobby zugeordnet werden können.
Natürlich hinterlassen auch viele Badegäste und andere Deppen Müll. Wenn dann aber die Picknick- oder Grillüberreste am Ufer liegen und direkt daneben liegt Anglermüll - dann wird dieser Müll natürlich auch gleich den Anglern angerechnet. Das steht unserem Hobby leider nicht gut zu Gesicht und gibt Sekten wie Petra natürlich Aufwind...

Wie du auch schon korrekt angemerkt hast, stammt dieser Müll ja nun von "geprüften" Anglern. Das lässt die aktuelle Form der Prüfung natürlich sinnlos erscheinen.
Ich persönlich habe nun schon einige dieser Dreckschw**** auf frischer Tat ertappt - und ganz ehrlich - die sind nicht nur so dumm Müll zu hinterlassen, sondern auch noch ziemlich gut darin andere Vorschriften zu missachten oder ein Rotauge nicht von nem Barsch unterscheiden zu können. Die meisten hatten echt nen IQ von nem Meter Feldweg - am besten noch gleich Prügel androhen wenn man sie auf den Müll anspricht.

Bei solchen Idioten fragt man sich natürlich wie die die Prüfung bestehen konnten. Die aufschlussreiche Antwort weiß man natürlich gleich - DIESE Prüfung besteht halt wirklich jeder Idiot. Man muß ja noch nicht einmal Interesse am Angeln haben um die Prüfung zu bestehen sondern nur ein paar Fragen auswendig lernen.

Wie löst man nun dieses Problem? Die aktuelle Prüfung bringt halt wirklich gar nix!

1.) Den Leuten allgemein den Zugang zum Angeln erleichtern und gleichzeitig gezielt Aufklärung betreiben bzgl. Verhalten am Wasser; Umgang mit Fischen etc.

-> meine Meinung: Würde das Problem nicht wirklich beheben - dumme und ignorante Menschen stören sich nicht an Aufklärung

2.) Den Leuten allgemein den Zugang zum Angeln erleichtern und gleichzeitig  gezielt Aufklärung betreiben bzgl. Verhalten am Wasser; Umgang mit  Fischen etc.und zusätzlich verstärkte Kontrollen einführen um das Befolgen und die Umsetzung der Grundregeln zu gewährleisten

-> meine Meinung: Dieser Weg wäre mir persönlich am liebsten...allein die Umsetzung sehe ich einfach nicht. Ich wurde jetzt in 20 Jahren Angeln insgesamt 2 mal kontrolliert und selbst wenn ich im Jahr 2 mal kontrolliert werden würde wäre das immer noch zu wenig. Wie würde man sowas also etablieren?

3.) Die Prüfung deutlich anspruchsvoller machen: mit Lehrgängen von mindestens 50 stunden +; dazu ordentliche praktische Anteile. Des Weiteren schwierigere Prüfungsfragen und vor allem nicht diese sinnlosen Varianten von multiple Choice. 

-> meine Meinung: Ich bin überzeugt das zumindest ein Großteil der Müllangler solch eine Prüfung nicht schaffen würde. Es gibt sicherlich auch intelligente Müllangler die einfach nur faul oder gewissenlos sind und Müll hinterlassen - aber wie ich schon schrieb, die meisten dieser Menschen sind halt einfach dumm (persönliche Erfahrung).

Nachteil dieser Methode: Leute die halt einfach mal das Angeln antesten wollen sind halt gekniffen. Da könnte ich mir wiederum zum einen vereinfachten Zugang zum Angeln für Kinder und Jugendliche vorstellen. Zum anderen auch so etwas wie Angel-Schnuppertage organisiert von Vereinen oder auch Verbänden (|rolleyes).

Mich stinkt diese Müllsituation halt ziemlich an und ich hasse es, dass unser schönes Hobby durch solche Idioten in den Dreck gezogen wird. Ich wünsche mir den erleichterten Zugang für unser Hobby - sodass viele Menschen die Möglichkeit haben die Natur so wie wir zu erleben - sodass Angeln in unserer Gesellschaft als wichtiges Kulturgut gestärkt wird und sodass viele Kinder und Jugendliche durch das Angeln eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung haben und etwas lernen...nur leider habe ich in unserem Land angst, dass dieser erleichterte Zugang alles nur noch schlimmer macht und wir unserem Hobby irgendwann nicht mehr nachgehen dürfen. Daher bin ich momentan für strengere Prüfungen.

PS. Auch ich habe gesehen dass es in anderen europäischen Ländern klappt. In Schweden darf halt jeder völlig unkompliziert Angeln gehen - allerdings habe ich dort bei weitem nicht soviel Müll gesehen. Wo also liegt das Problem in unserer Gesellschaft?


----------



## Jose (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> ...
> In Schweden darf halt jeder völlig unkompliziert Angeln gehen - allerdings habe ich dort bei weitem nicht soviel Müll gesehen. Wo also liegt das Problem in unserer Gesellschaft?



ganz schwer zu beantworten...

mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass ich dort stundenlang wandern kann, ohne einen menschen zu treffen.

hier kann ich stundenlang wandern und finde kein menschenleeres plätzchen.

ist was mit prozentrechnung... (an den elchen kanns nicht liegen)


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Müll ist generell ein Problem. 
Er wird nicht nur von den Anglern hinterlassen.

Einfach mal die Augen auf machen.
Genauso werden gerade an Gewässern Flächen mit Tretminen ausgestattet.

Hat absolut nicht mit geprüften Anglern zu tun.
Betrifft genauso Akademiker, geprüfte Facharbeiter etc.

Wenn ich mir so manche Uferreinigung von Angelvereinen anschaue, ist der Müll welche Angler ab und an hinterlassen das absolut geringste Problem. Aber leider wird aus der Madeneinwegdose ein Elefant gemacht.


----------



## Trollhorn (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



			
				Jose schrieb:
			
		

> ganz schwer zu beantworten...
> 
> mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass ich dort stundenlang wandern kann, ohne einen menschen zu treffen.
> 
> ...




Um die Bevölkerungsdichte auszurechnen brauch ich keine Prozentrechnung...

Davon abgesehen...am Bolmen ist glaub ich nicht weniger los als an manchen Gewässern hier, besonders zur Touri-Hochzeit - und da war es größtenteils auch sauber. 




			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Müll ist generell ein Problem.
> Er wird nicht nur von den Anglern hinterlassen.
> 
> Einfach mal die Augen auf machen.
> ...



Ja ich weiß mein Text war lang...aber ich zitiere mich mal selbst

"Natürlich hinterlassen auch viele Badegäste und andere Deppen Müll. Wenn  dann aber die Picknick- oder Grillüberreste am Ufer liegen und direkt  daneben liegt Anglermüll - dann wird dieser Müll natürlich auch gleich  den Anglern angerechnet."

Achja und ich gebe unumwunden zu das ich schon bei jeder Madeneinwegdose nen dicken Hals bekomme...


----------



## Laserbeak (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Nur ganz kurz etwas zum Müllproblem:
An einem sauberen Platz, ist es im allgemeinen eher schwierig Müll zu hinterlassen. Der erste hat im Regelfall ein schlechtes Gewissen.
An einem Platz, an dem schon etwas liegt, sammelt sich sehr schnell etwas an. Und das hat nach meiner Erfahrung nichts mit der Nationalität des "Vermüllers" zu tun. Es ist wohl einfach so, dass wenn schon etwas liegt, man eher etwas dazu legt. Und so sammeln sich Müllhaufen ganz schnell an.
Das habe ich nicht nur bei mir im Verein beobachtet, sondern ganz speziell im Ausland. Der erste wirft etwas an den Straßenrand, der nächste müllt sich dort aus und irgendwann war es soweit, dass ein letzter den Haufen einfach anzündete.
Was ich damit sagen möchte?
Ich denke schon gar nicht mehr darüber nach, sondern nehme den Müll einfach mit. Dann ist der Platz wieder sauber und keiner muss sich aufregen. Ist gar nicht so schwer. Und ich kenne viele, die das genau so machen. Ich glaube, das ist der richtige Weg.
Meine Meinung......


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Um die Bevölkerungsdichte auszurechnen brauch ich keine Prozentrechnung...
> 
> Davon abgesehen...am Bolmen ist glaub ich nicht weniger los als an manchen Gewässern hier, besonders zur Touri-Hochzeit - und da war es größtenteils auch sauber.
> 
> ...



Naja, Aufregen ist schlecht fürs Herz. 
Aber mich nerven schon die Zigarettenkippen.
Aber generell, Fussgängerzone wie auch Ufer.


----------



## Trollhorn (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, Aufregen ist schlecht fürs Herz.
> Aber mich nerven schon die Zigarettenkippen.
> Aber generell, Fussgängerzone wie auch Ufer.



Jo haste recht.


----------



## Jose (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

hilfreich wäre es, diesen trööt aufzuteilen, in


"äpfel"
"birnen"
die sinnhaftigkeit der sportfischerprüfung


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Der Sinn der Sportfischerprüfung liegt in meinen Augen darin, das man eine Argumentationsgrundlage gegen diverse Natur- u. Tierschutzorganisationen hat.


----------



## Jose (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Sinn der Sportfischerprüfung liegt in meinen Augen darin, das man eine Argumentationsgrundlage gegen diverse Natur- u. Tierschutzorganisationen hat.



welche, außer der "putativen notwehr" sprich dem "vorauseilenden gehorsam" (Thomas)?

was gibt es, was die sportfischerprüfung an moniertem fehlverhalten verhindert? NIX!

jegliche analogie-versuche zu führer- und jagdschein gehen mangels gefahrenpotential fehl.

ihr findet einfach keine sachliche begründung für eine staatliche prüfung. der "beipackzettel" reicht.

aber: ich meine, es steht jedem fischereirechteinhaber frei, regeln für den zugang zu seinem gewässer aufzustellen, meinetwegen auch kopfstand in der 'prüfung'. (machen ja eh schon, was sie wollen)
und die sollen ihre gewässer auch schützen, wie ich meinen salat vor den kaninchen ("arsch hu")

die prüfung verhindert nix - das schaffen nur kontrollen*.
was sich hier von der prüfung erträumt wird ist einfach lächerlich.

wer da andere meinung ist, der überlege einmal, wann er zuletzt schneller als erlaubt gefahren ist.

nun ihr.


* an der stelle verweise ich gerne auf das weit verbreitete gestörte verhältnis zu kontrollettis bzw. auf den immer wieder lauthals verkündeten ruf nach verschärften kontrollen - für die anderen, versteht sich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Kenntnisse über das Liebesleben der Teichmuscheln o. Ä. machen einen halt auch nicht unbedingt zum kompetent(er)en Angler.

Nix gegen die Vermittlung von ökologischen Inhalten, gehört auch mit dazu.

Aber was nützt das, wenn man den Leuten z. B. nicht mal beibringt, wie man ein solides Stahlvorfach selbst baut.

Oder moderne Rigs etc. gar nicht angesprochen werden (weil sie dem Kurshaltenden u. U. nicht mal selbst bekannt sind).

Und da wundern sich dann viele, warum Anfänger "dumme" Fragen stellen oder hilflos am Wasser stehen, wenn sie keinen haben, der ihnen mal ein paar Sachen vernünftig zeigt.

Solange das so ist, betrachte ich die Prüfung als Geldmacherei - denn offenbar sind die Leute nach Kurs und Prüfung größtenteils noch genauso planlos wie zuvor.

Sonst würden auch hier nicht so viele Scheinneulinge nach elementaren Einsteigertipps fragen.

Auch die haben dann offenbar für nichts geblecht bzw. man hat ihnen nichts beigebracht, was sie halbwegs praktisch zum Angeln nutzen könnten.

Ein solider Einstieg sieht ganz anders aus - da wissen die Leute dann zumindest die wichtigen Basics und kommen auch bei den ersten Schritten allein klar. Dann sinkt auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für derbe Bockschüsse.

Also fragt man sich angesichts der aktuellen Situation doch massiv, was da für die Kurs- und Prüfungskohle überhaupt geboten wird - das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hängt da IMO ganz gewaltig schief. 

Um nicht zu sagen: Oft scheinbar gar nicht vorhanden = nur Preis, keine Leistung = komplett fürn A******* = weg damit.

Jedes solide und gut gemachte Allround-Anfängerbuch scheint da systematischer, umfassender, verständlicher und sinnvoller zu sein als der ganze Kurs- und Prüfungskram - und obendrein deutlich billiger dazu.

Zudem gehts da drin größtenteils ums Angeln selbst, nicht um die statistische Wuchsgeschwindigkeit von Wasserpest und deren holistische Auswirkung auf das renaturierte Drainagesystem von St. Johanngünzelgockelburg.


----------



## Jose (20. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

hab ich gerade gesehen, passt zum thema
http://cdn3.spiegel.de/images/image-779142-panoV9free-nceb.jpg


----------



## HoodstarM (21. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Hallo zusammen,
hab jetzt einige Posts gelesen und zum Entschluss gekommen auch etwas dazu zu sagen.
Erst kurz was zu meiner Person.
Bin 23 Jahre alt, angel schon seit dem ich denken kann (bin in einer Anglerfamilie groß geworden ,Papa und Opa)habe aber auch als kleiner Bursche unter der Brücke schwarz geangelt|peinlich, habe dieses Jahr meine Prüfung endlich abgelegt und bestanden.
Jetzt werden sich sicherlich einige Fragen "warum hat er die Prüfung erst jetzt abgelegt, wenn er schon so ewig angelt".
Das hatte mehrere Gründe:
1.Bin ich immer als Angelgehilfe mit gegangen und habe noch nie ein böses Wort von einem Kontrolleur gehört, wenn er uns "erwischt" hat, schließlich war immer jemand dabei der einen Schein und Erlaubnis besessen hatte.
2.Fand ich 30 Stunden trockene Theorie und keinen praktischen Teil für eine unüberwindbare Hürde und dann schon zu Wissen man weiss mehr wie die Hälfte schon und muss die Stunden trotzdem absitzen...

Letztendlich habe ich mich doch überwunden, mit einem guten Freund den Schein zu machen, denn letztendlich führt früher oder später kein Weg dran vorbei.
Mein Opa ist in einem gesundheitlich schlechten Verfassung und mein Vater arbeitet und hat nicht immer Zeit.

Gesagt getan und nach den ersten Pflichtstunden kam mir schon das Grauen...Junge Junge|bigeyes so kann das nicht weiter gehen..
Ich habe zwar einige neue Dinge gelernt, die ich jedoch zu 70% nicht am Gewässer brauchen werde.

Zum praktischen Teil kann ich nur sagen das dieser fast 0 war.
Das Fische filetieren wurde uns zwar gezeigt jedoch durfte kein Kursteilnehmer es mal selber probieren. 
Vom praktischen Teil des angelns bzw. den Aufbau der Montagen,Hakenbinden etc. wurde nur ganz trocken theoretisch durch gekaut.
Viele der Kursteilnehmer waren auch verwundert darüber und haben sich unter einem Lehrgang etwas komplett anderes vorgestellt.
Es wurde auch dort bemängelt, jedoch kam als Antwort das das alles viel viel Zeit beanspruchen würde.
Ein paar wenige hatten schon praktische Erfahrung und an diese haben sich die Unerfahrenen gleich geklammert, Nummern ausgetauscht um nach bestandener Prüfung angeln zu gehen.


Ich bin froh den "scheiß" endlich hinter mir zu haben und endlich los zu legen.

Die Sache des Mülls kann ich einfach beantworten dazu braucht man keinen Angelkurs zu besuchen (der ändert an deinem Verstand auch nichts), das wir als Angler gar nicht den großen Müll hinter lassen, sondern das da unsere Politik schon verheerende Fehler macht.
Es sollte sich lieber darauf konzentriert werden Plastiktüten zu verbieten oder Mülleimer in Parkanlagen zu installieren als auf uns herum zu hacken.

Jeder der den Angelsport als Naturerlebnis sieht, sollte auch so reif in der Birne sein seinen Dreck weg zu räumen, um dem nächsten genau so Natur verbundenen seinem Hobby ausüben zu lassen.

In unserem Kurs gab es einige Ausländer die der deutschen Sprache kaum mächtig waren,  die durch stupides Auswendig lernen die Prüfung bestanden haben.
Da sollte man sich echt an Kopf fassen und Fragen für was der ganze Mist?
90% dessen wird doch am Gewässer gar nicht benötigt.


----------



## daci7 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



HoodstarM schrieb:


> [...]
> In unserem Kurs gab es einige Ausländer die der deutschen Sprache kaum mächtig waren,  die durch stupides Auswendig lernen die Prüfung bestanden haben.
> Da sollte man sich echt an Kopf fassen und Fragen für was der ganze Mist?
> 90% dessen wird doch am Gewässer gar nicht benötigt.


Da fragt man sich wirklich wofür die Prüfung eigentlich ist, wenn selbst Ausländer die schaffen...
Meinst du, dass die Inländer nicht stupide auswendig gelernt haben? Ich jedenfalls hab das damals gemacht - konnte mir einfach die Schonmaße, Schonzeiten, Uferbetretungsrichtlinien und sonstigen Regularien nicht logisch herleiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> konnte mir einfach die Schonmaße, Schonzeiten, Uferbetretungsrichtlinien und sonstigen Regularien nicht logisch herleiten


Ja, und in 16 Bundesländern gelten jeweils andere Schonzeiten/maße, dazu fast an jedem Gewässer noch extra Regelungen - das ist also ein extrem wichtiger Prüfungs- und Kursinhalt. 

Zudem das ja auf keinem Fischereischein steht und auch auf keiner Erlaubniskarte vermerkt ist, wenn Bedingungen von den gesetzlichen abweichen..

Und man kann ja nicht einfach drauf aufmerksam machen, dass man sich vor Angeln zu informieren hat, weil für fast jedes Gewässer ne andere Regelung gilt, das muss geprüft sein..

Ich sehe es echt ein....

oder so..

;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Jose schrieb:


> welche, außer der "putativen notwehr" sprich dem "vorauseilenden gehorsam" (Thomas)?
> 
> was gibt es, was die sportfischerprüfung an moniertem fehlverhalten verhindert? NIX!
> 
> ...




Ich möchte Dir gar nicht grossartig wiedersprechen.
Aber es hört sich immer schön an wenn LV mit Natur- Tierschutverbände oder Extremisten das Argument anbringt, die Angler wären alle geprüft und Wissen wie man Tiere waidgerecht behandelt blablabla etc..  

Nimmt den Kritikern evtl. ein Lüftchen aus den Segeln.


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Kenntnisse über das Liebesleben der Teichmuscheln o. Ä. machen einen halt auch nicht unbedingt zum kompetent(er)en Angler.
> 
> Nix gegen die Vermittlung von ökologischen Inhalten, gehört auch mit dazu.
> 
> ...



Ich will jetzt den Mist nicht verteidigen, aber es handelt sich um ein Vorbereitungskurs für die Prüfung.
Wenn Stahlvorfach binden keine Prüfungsfrage ist, brauch man dies auch nicht unterrichten.
Wie gesagt: Vorbereitungskurs zur Prüfung, keine Angelschule.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber es hört sich immer schön an wenn LV mit Natur- Tierschutverbände oder Extremisten das Argument anbringt, die Angler wären alle geprüft und Wissen wie man Tiere waidgerecht behandelt blablabla etc..
> 
> Nimmt den Kritikern evtl. ein Lüftchen aus den Segeln.



Das ist übrigens das einzige Pro-Prüfungsargument, dass tatsächlich zieht - filosofisch hat Jose zwar recht, ist es nur ein weiteres Einknicken im Vorfeld und "zementiert" die (seltsame) Ansicht, Angeln und der Aufenthalt im Freien wär so schwierig, dass man da prüfen müsse....

In der Praxis kriegt man aber in Gesprächen mit Politik und Behörden immer wieder mit, dass es durchaus zieht, wenn Angler geprüft sind (mal unabhängig davon, welcher sinnlose Dreck da geprüft wird (s.o. Schonzeiten/maße)) und Nabu, BUND und Konsorten nur Propagandamitläufer...

Leider ist es soweit schon gekommen.....


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



> Wenn Stahlvorfach binden keine Prüfungsfrage ist, brauch man dies auch nicht unterrichten.
> Wie gesagt: Vorbereitungskurs zur Prüfung, keine Angelschule.



Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Doch: Wozu überhaupt ne "Anglerprüfung", wenn dadurch sowieso keiner was übers eigentliche Angeln lernt...

Andererseits kann es aber wohl schon sein, dass die Prüfung allgemein noch ein gewisses offizielles Schutzelement und -argument gegenüber Schützern ist. Davon haben wir Angler halt nicht allzu viele. Das ist dann schon ein berechtigter Einwand.

Schwieriges Thema... einerseits natürlich doofe Geldmacherei, andererseits aber evtl. wirklich etwas, das das Angeln angesichts der aktuellen Entwicklungen allgemein ÜBERHAUPT noch ermöglicht...

Dann lieber so, als ne extrem elitisierende, mega teure und ultrakomplexe "Diplomprüfung" ablegen zu müssen. Da fährt man mit dem kleineren von zwei Übeln wohl deutlich besser.

Angesichts der allg. Umstände evtl. am schlausten.


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Doch: Wozu überhaupt ne "Anglerprüfung", wenn dadurch sowieso keiner was übers eigentliche Angeln lernt...
> 
> Andererseits kann es aber wohl schon sein, dass die Prüfung allgemein noch ein gewisses offizielles Schutzelement und -argument gegenüber Schützern ist. Davon haben wir Angler halt nicht allzu viele. Das ist dann schon ein berechtigter Einwand.
> 
> ...



Eine Prüfung ist nicht zum Lernen da. 
Da wird nur Erlerntes abgefragt. 
Und ein Vorbereitungskurs zur Prüfung bereitet auf die Prüfung vor und lernt einen nicht das Angeln.
Man muss ja auch nicht wissen wie man ein Stahlvorfach bindet, man kann dies ja im Laden fertiggebunden kaufen.  
Das Wissen wie man dieses Einsetzt wäre wichtig und bestimmt auch Prüfungsrelevant.


----------



## Jose (21. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Das Wissen wie man dieses [hier stahlvorfach] Einsetzt wäre wichtig und bestimmt auch Prüfungsrelevant.



wie schön, dass angeln so leicht zu kategorisieren ist.

hatte 'nen strammen hecht auf wurm an nylon, war gedacht auf barbe oder so'n weißfischzeugs.

jetzt also mit stahlvorfach auf rotaugen????

nix ist simpler als die, die meinen mit prüfung irgendetwas anglerisch verbessern zu können.

ich sags nochmal: BEIPACKZETTEL und gut ist mit "prüfung"


----------



## BERND2000 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



HoodstarM schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab jetzt einige Posts gelesen und zum Entschluss gekommen auch etwas dazu zu sagen.
> Erst kurz was zu meiner Person.
> Bin 23 Jahre alt, angel schon seit dem ich denken kann (bin in einer Anglerfamilie groß geworden ,Papa und Opa)habe aber auch als kleiner Bursche unter der Brücke schwarz geangelt|peinlich, habe dieses Jahr meine Prüfung endlich abgelegt und bestanden.
> ...


 
 Glückwunsch zur Prüfung.

 Klingt ja so, als wenn du alles wichtige schon aus der Familie kanntest.
 In so einem Lehrgang sollte wohl das rein, was man sonst eben nicht von der Familie oder selbst lernen wird.
 Also das, was vielen nicht unwichtig erscheint, anderen aber schon wichtig vorkommt.
 Sei es wenn für Vorbilder Kleinfischarten lediglich Köderfische sind, oder sie einige Arten nicht einmal bemerken.
 Aber das muss ja so bei Dier gar nicht sein.

 Ich habe Dier einen Teil unterstrichen, da hat man dich möglicherweise zum "Schwarzfischen" verführt.
 Ich hoffe  es ist Dier klar, das so etwas mächtig Knatsch geben kann für beide Beteiligten.
 Ich finde es zwar auch seltsam, aber rechtlich ist es ein klarer Verstoß.
 Da hat man Dier wohl nicht  beigebracht das es eben nicht rechtens ist, wie denn auch, wenn es ja selbst noch gefördert wird.
 So ist es aber auch bei anderen Dingen.

 Wenn man sich nur Wissen von anderen abschaut, wird man immer etwas weniger können, als das Vorbild.
 Weiteres Wissen ist verlangt um besser zu werden, oder eben das kennen zu lernen, was das Vorbild meint, nicht wissen zu müssen.

 Aber ohne selbst dabei gewesen zu sein, kann ich zu Deinem Lehrgang auch nichts schreiben.
 Wenn alle Beteiligten unzufrieden waren, wurde eine Dienstleistung wohl nicht erbracht.
 Wissen kann auch interessant sein, auswendig lernen ist es nicht.

 Was aber nichts daran ändert, das die Prüfungen selbst, meist recht einfach gehalten sind.#t


----------



## Jose (21. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

ach, was ich evtl. unter den tisch hab fallen lassen:
hab den schein seit 1970, übernahmeregelung, also kein nachweis der sportfischerprüfung. und dann gibt es hier und dort vereine, die zur aufnahme auf der prüfung bestehen. 

für mich sind das 44 legale anglerjahre, die von so mittdreißiger* vorsitzenden noch der prüfung zur aufnahme bedurften. 

wollte da eh nie rein, wollte es nur wissen. 
deutschland will eben scheine sehen - von mir kriegen die "prüfungsfreaks"  alle DEN EINEN SCHEIN.

lappenland #q


* mundartlich auch "drissiger"


----------



## HoodstarM (22. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Prüfung.
> 
> Klingt ja so, als wenn du alles wichtige schon aus der Familie kanntest.
> In so einem Lehrgang sollte wohl das rein, was man sonst eben nicht von der Familie oder selbst lernen wird.
> ...




Ja es ist in diesem Sinne "schwarzfischen" , jedoch eine Grauzone und immer noch besser wie richtiges Schwarzfischen, denn es wurde immer nur mit erlaubten Angelgerät gefischt.Desweiteren wurde sich an Mindestmaß gehalten und auch an die Stückzahl der Entnahme.
Es wurde waidgerecht getötet und verwertet.
Auf der anderen Seite muss man das auch so sehen, das wenn ich das nicht mit erlebt hätte ich heute nicht die Ahnung hätte die ich heute besitze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das MUSS kein schwarzangeln sein, je nach Landesgesetz ist diese "Helferregelung" ja auch in den Fischereiordnungen festgelegt. Meist darf nicht der gesamte Angelvorgang vom Helfer durchgeführt werden und das Töten von Fischen sollte der Scheininhaber vornehmen. Und natürlich dürfen nicht mehr Angeln verwendet werden als dem Scheininhaber erlaubt.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ging auch nur darum, das man ganz schnell etwas übernimmt was eben nicht ganz richtig ist.(Dein Helfer ist wohl die seltene Ausnahme.Meistens wird es wohl reichen wenn der "Helfer" nur mit Rute in der Hand gesehen wird. In Niedersachsen wäre es Schwarzfischen wenn Er Ü 14 ist und keinen Schein hat. Der Scheininhaber bekommt oft noch mehr Ärger. In vielen anderen B. Ländern würde Ihm zusätzlich noch der Landesfischereischein fehlen.)

Ich denke zum befolgen von Gesetzen, Regeln braucht es die Prüfung auch weniger, für so etwas wie man erfolgreich angelt noch weniger.
Ziel könnte es sein, verantwortliche Angler mit Grundwissen auszustatten, um solche regende Gesetze gar nicht erst nötig zu machen.
Eigentlich traurig das es Gesetze zum Schutz der Fische vor Übernutzung braucht, nur weil viele denken das alles auch ok ist wenn es lediglich noch nicht verboten wurde.
Da fallen mir ganz viele Dinge ein, wo man noch Nachregeln könnte,.....
Ganz wichtig ist sicher auch den Sinn von Gesetzen und Reglungen erfassen zu können, um ihnen auch folgen zu wollen.
Nicht jede Reglung ist richtig und es sollte selbstverständlich sein dann über Ihren Sinn/Unsinn auch nachdenken zu dürfen.(Eben auch die Sportfischerprüfung)
Nur sollte man nie vergessen, das Regelungen meist nur entstanden, weil Andere einst meinten, das so etwas nötig wurde. 


Wir Deutsche mögen der lächerliche Sonderfall sein, der so etwas wie eine Prüfung für Angler vorschreibt, aber wir sind eben auch gewohnt das alles von oben geregelt wird, was richtig und falsch ist.


----------



## Micha383 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich wirklich wofür die Prüfung eigentlich ist, wenn selbst Ausländer die schaffen...
> Meinst du, dass die Inländer nicht stupide auswendig gelernt haben? Ich jedenfalls hab das damals gemacht - konnte mir einfach die Schonmaße, Schonzeiten, Uferbetretungsrichtlinien und sonstigen Regularien nicht logisch herleiten.



Ich denke ihm gings nicht unbedingt darum das es auch Ausländer schaffen.
Ich hatte damals auch Mitmenschen nicht deutscher Herkunft im Kurs, die wohl auch mit unter schwere Probleme hatten mit der deutschen Sprache.
Aber durch reines auswending Lernen diese auch bestanden haben.
Mal abgesehen von dem vielen Zeug das man lernen musste und fürs Angeln an und für sich nicht braucht, gab es dennoch Teile die man wissen und verstehen sollte.
Ein Teil davon ist die Rechtslage, sachen wie Schonzeiten und Schonmaße, Fischkunde etc.
In meinem Kurs wurde aber auch darauf hingewiesen das die Schonzeiten und Schonmaße je nach Gewässer und BL verschieden sein können.
Und wenn da die sprachliche Barriere dazwischen steht um dies zu verstehen braucht es einen mit unter nicht wundern dass es zu Fehlverhalten kommen kann.

Schon aus diesem Grund, des Verstehens, ob nun von hier oder wo anders her, ist die Prüfung wie sie ist nicht Zielführend.

Was ich aber sagen musste ist das es in meinem Kurs auch einen kleinen praktischen Teil gab.
Es wurden zum einen einige Forllen mitgebracht die unter Aufsicht und Anleitung weidmännisch betäubt und getötet wurden, nur leider war nicht für jeden eine Forelle da, sprich ein paar konnten Hand anlegen die anderen mussten zuschauen, aber das war schon mal besser als nix.

Es gab auch noch die möglichkeit an einem praktischen Teil am Wasser mit Angelgerät teilzunehmen aber dies war freiwillig.

Ich habe aber weder bei den Forellen mit gemacht noch beim ich nenne es mal Probeangeln.
Liegt aber daran das ich schon vor der Prüfung schon geangelt habe und durch lesen hier im Board und durch diverse Ausflüge an einen FoPu mir die Grundlagen selbst erarbeitet habe.

Man sollte ja bevor man den Schein macht wissen ob einem das Ganze liegt oder nicht, weils sonst machst den Schein und haust da mehr Kohle raus für den Schein als ne günstige Forellenkombo kostet mit der man mal testen kann ob es einem gefällt.

Gruß |wavey:
Micha


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wir Deutsche mögen der lächerliche Sonderfall sein, der so etwas wie eine Prüfung für Angler vorschreibt, aber wir sind eben auch gewohnt das alles von oben geregelt wird, was richtig und falsch ist.



Gewohnt ja..eigentlich schon viel zu lange.Der vielzitierte mündige Bürger ist anscheinend nur leeres Beruhigungsgewäsch von oben..

Gerade deswegen gehören viele der zahlreichen  Gängelungsregularien mit reiner Gelddrucklizenz auf den Prüfstand.


----------



## Relgna (22. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich denke der Schein gibt schon was her, bestimmt habe ich dort nicht das angeln gelernt aber sicher geht man anders damit um, und wenn ich so in meinem Umfeld schau bleibt von dem bisschen was man sich merken sollte meistens nicht mal das hängen........denke das es gerade in D es so sein muss wie es ist.

Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## Dunraven (25. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und ein Vorbereitungskurs zur Prüfung bereitet auf die Prüfung vor und lernt einen nicht das Angeln.
> Man muss ja auch nicht wissen wie man ein Stahlvorfach bindet, man kann dies ja im Laden fertiggebunden kaufen.
> Das Wissen wie man dieses Einsetzt wäre wichtig und bestimmt auch Prüfungsrelevant.




Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wer sowas wirklich wissen will, der hat über den Kurs gleich die passenden Ansprechpartner vor Ort.
Wenn ich mir den Kurs anschaue den es bei uns im letzten Jahr gab, da war eine gute Stimmung und es machte den Leuten Spaß. Die Sachen die nicht in der Prüfung vorgekommen sind, aber interessant sind, die wurden halt auf Wunsch außerhalb des Unterrichtes mal gemacht. 
Während des Kurs Zeitraums war unser jährliches Raubfischangeln und unser Obmann wollte eh beim Anglerheim sitzen. Also hat er den Kursteilnehmern gesagt wenn ihr mal Raubfischmontagen in der Praxis sehen wollt, von 8 Uhr bis 11 Uhr sitze ich da und ihr könnt es euch gerne mal ansehen. Er hat extra seine 4 Raubfischruten mit verschiedenen Montagen fertig gemacht damit sie u.a. Grundmontage, Posenmontage oder Stellfischrute sehen konnten. 

Aufgrund der Nachfrage gab es einige Wochen nach dem Kurs auch einen Fisch zubereiten Tag an dem geräuchert wurde und Fischfrikadellen zubereitet und gegessen wurden. Die Mädels aus dem Kurs hatten auch für den Vormittag eine Schwarzwälder Kirsch Torte gebacken. Die hatten auch schon während des Kurses gebackenes mitgebracht. Auch andere Angebote gab es. Wenn einige Leute Interesse hatten, dann wurde auch versucht das zu machen.
Von dem Kurs sind noch einige im Verein aktiv.

Gestern ist der Kurs dieses Jahr zu ende gegangen. Da war keine so gute Stimmung und wenige haben Interesse an sowas gezeigt. Ich bin gespannt wen man davon später noch einmal sieht. Die Frau eines der aktiven Teilnehmer vom letzten Jahr sicher, auch die Jugendlichen die eh in der Jugendgruppe aktiv sind, aber vom Rest wohl eher kaum einen. Die haben auch von sich aus nicht wirklich Interesse an solchen Fragen gezeigt. Wer Interesse hat kann aber ja auch gerne zum Klönabend kommen oder mal absprechen wann habt ihr Zeit und Lust mal dieses und jenes zu zeigen. Spinner selber bauen, Fliegen binden, Montagen von Stippe bis Norwegen, das ist kein Problem und wird auch manchmal auf Klönabenden gemacht, wenn Bedarf ist. 

Letztes Jahr hat auch jeder bestanden, aber wie groß das Interesse der Teilnehmer dieses Jahr war sah man auch daran das einige bei der praktischen Prüfung eine Brandungsrute für eine Spinnrute hielten und nicht wussten das die unberingte 3m Teleskoprute eine unberingte Stipprute ist. Und das obwohl es mehrfach unterrichtet wurde und auch im Anschluss an der Stunde die einfach hätten sagen können "ich habe das noch nicht verstanden". Im letzten Jahr kam das vor, dann wurde da den 2-3 Leuten das nochmal in Ruhe erklärt. 

Aber da stellt sich dann doch die Frage wie würde sich jemand verhalten der ohne Prüfung angeln kann, aber schon bei der Prüfung nicht einmal das Interesse hat sich zu merken wozu die einige Rute ohne Ringe da ist. Mal davon abgesehen das man nicht wegen einer Sache durch fällt und der wohl so gut wie gar nichts gewusst hat. Oder wie hoch ist die Chance das sich so einer einen Anweisungszettel zur Angelgenehmigung durchliest. Klar könnten die Prüfungen Praxis näher sein, aber wenn hier immer wieder geschrieben wird die besteht jeder mit stumpfen auswendig lernen (btw. wie beim Führerschein), dann stellt sich teilweise schon die Frage wie groß ist das Interesse von denen die bei der Prüfung und Wiederholungsprüfung) durchfallen? Es gibt sicher auch Gründe wie Prüfungsangst usw. aber eben nicht nur.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Das Ganze ist halt ein riesiger Themenbereich.

 Was ein Wunder wenn Stippe und Brandungsrute verwechselt werden.
 Ein erfahrenen Angler, hat sich ja auch tausende Stunden mit dem Kram beschäftigt.
 Trotzdem wird er kaum alle Haken-Typen oder Knoten kennen.
 Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen, der das alles drauf hat.
 Die Mehrheit kann später weder die Fischarten alle unterscheiden, noch ist sie fitt, was den Sinn von Futtermischungen betrifft.
 Keiner weiss alles, aber alles soll möglichst in so einem "Blitz-Lehrgang untergebracht und verstanden werden..:q:q:q
 Wie soll das gehen?

 Mehr als eine Hilfe oder (unwichtiges#d)  Grundwissen, kann so ein Lehrgang kaum sein.
 Ich schreibe mal, wem schon das Wissen zum Bestehen der Prüfung fehlt, sollte wirklich nicht allein in der Natur Einfluss ausüben dürfen.

 Aber neben dem Prüfungsziel gibt es noch etwas, 
 man lernt halt auch  Menschen kennen, mit denen man gemeinsam angeln kann.


----------



## Dunraven (25. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was ein Wunder wenn Stippe und Brandungsrute verwechselt werden.
> Ein erfahrenen Angler, hat sich ja auch tausende Stunden mit dem Kram beschäftigt.




Stimmt schon das die mehr Detailwissen haben. Darum geht es aber ja nicht, sondern um grundsätzliche Dinge.
Nun mal ehrlich, ist es wirklich zuviel verlangt wenn man erwartet das jemand nach mehreren Unterrichtsstunden, plus schriftlichen Unterlagen für Zuhause, schon eine 3m Rute ohne Ringe (unberingte Stippe, der Name sagt alles), eine dicke 1,80m Rute (Pilk-/Meeresrute), eine 4,20 m lange und recht dicke Steckrute mit fetter farbiger Spitze (Brandungsrute), eine Rute mit Rollenhalter am Ende (Fliegenrute), eine 2,40m lange Rute (Spinnrute), eine 3,60m Teleskoprute mit 50-100g Wurfgewicht (Wurfgewicht Hechtrute) und eine 2,70m Rute mit bunten Wechselspitzen (Winkelpicker/Grundrute)  unterscheiden kann? 
Und denen dann noch eine kleine, mittlere, große Stationärrolle, Fliegenrolle und Multirolle zuordnen soll. Wie gesagt ausführlich besprochen und mit Unterlagen für Zuhause. Die haben ja nun alle sichtbare Unterscheidungsmerkmale und sehen sich größtenteils nicht einmal ansatzweise ähnlich.

Und bei den Knoten geht es auch nur um drei Stück. Wirbel/ect. anbinden, Schlaufenknoten und zwei Schnüre miteinander verbinden.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Sollte man meinen.
 Ich verstehe schon was Du meinst..., da besteht wohl kein wahres Interesse. 
 Die paar Dinge kann man wohl für die Prüfung auswendig lernen.

Aber wie viel Zeit bleibt einem, um sich im Lehrgang wirklich mit verschiedenen Ruten zu beschäftigen.

Vor allem wen interessiert so etwas spezielles wie Stippen.

Wenn man alle Bereiche abdecken möchte, bleiben gar nicht viele Stunden für Angel und Gerätekunde über.
Im theoretischen Teil hat man bei vielleicht 36 Stunden dann 10 h für alles.
Knotenbinden 1h weg (es gibt mehr als 3), Kunstköder 2 h, Rollen 1h, Kleinkram 2 h, Schnüre und Fliegenfischen 2h, Köder + Futter 2h, Ruten 1h...und schon ist die Zeit überzogen.


Da kannste mal eine Stippe zeigen und 2-3 mal kurz auch das Stippen ansprechen.
So wichtig wie Inliner, Stellrute, Karpfenruten oder schwere Meeresruten.
Kaum jeder 10 Schüler, wird so etwas bald gebrauchen können, aber schön, wenn sie es wenigstens einmal gesehen haben.

Da hilft nur der Praktische Teil.
Nur der versenkt die Zeit dann noch schneller.

Wie geschrieben, das alles ist sehr umfangreich, wenn man alles mal anschneiden möchte.
Im Ernst, die tun mir teilweise leid, das kann man sich ja gar nicht alles merken.|kopfkrat

Trotzdem ist es dann lediglich oberflächlich.#t
Mag sein das manch ein Ausbilder da weniger Probleme hat, aber dann nur , weil er wenig Angeltechniken vorstellt/kennt.


Wie das alles auch an einem Wochenende geht, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Dunraven (26. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Klar das man nur oberflächlich anschneiden kann, da sind wir uns einig. Aber wie ich schon schrieb, da lernt man normal auch die Leute kennen bei denen mal sich dann außerhalb des Kurses und später detaillierter schlau machen kann. Das kann auch nicht das Ziel des Kurses sein, da der dann noch deutlich länger gehen müsste. Kurzer Überblick und Details dann außerhalb des Kurses. Das mancher Ausbilder da weniger Probleme hat kann halt auch daran liegen das er sowas anbietet, für die aus dem Kurs die es interessiert, und die die es nicht interessiert müssen da auch nicht mitmachen.

Beim Thema stippen sind wir aber sehr weit auseinander. Das ist ein Thema das Minimum 50% der Leute bei uns gebrauchen können. Normal hat hier fast jeder eine 3-4m Stippe. Ausnahme sind die reinen Spinnfischer und/oder Karpfenangler, aber selbst die die fast nur auf Raubfisch gehen brauchen eben Köfis und fangen die mit der Stippe. Beim Aal das selbe,Wurm ist klar, aber für die Köfi Ruten auf Zander/Raubaal muss auch ein Köfi oder Fetzen her. Senke ist da teilweise noch eine Option, aber manchmal bleibt nur Stippen. Aber das sieht natürlich in einer Forellenregion sicher anders aus,ist halt eine Frage der Region die man hat und der Gewässer dort. Großer Fluß oder tiefe Gewässer wird man mit der kurzen Stippe auch eher weniger was. Aber sowas spielt sicher auch eine Rolle bei der Frage was der Ausbilder eben stärker anspricht und was nur als musst Du wissen auch wenn Du es hier kaum brauchst. 

Und das es mehr als 3 Knoten gibt ist auch klar. Auch das ist eben etwas für nach/neben dem Kurs. Im Kurs halt eine einfache und bewährte Version der drei benötigten Knoten als Grundwissen, damit man zumindest weiß wie einer geht. Ich habe schon genug Wirbel gesehen habe die mit drei bis vier Altweiberknoten angeknotet wurden (Jugendliche "Schwarzangler" oder beim Ferienpass Angeln, aber auch deren Eltern, denn oft heißt es die Rute hat Papa/Opa mir fertig gemacht), um zu wissen wie wichtig es ist das die erfahren das man spezielle Knoten braucht. Aber ich weiß auch wie schwer sie sich damit tun, selbst wenn sie es gezeigt bekommen und nicht nur nach einer Zeichnung vorgehen. Auch da bleibt nicht genug Zeit im Kurs um das mit allen gründlich zu machen, aber auch da ist ja die Möglichkeit da bei Problemen es nach dem Unterricht nochmal nachzufragen.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Dann wird bei Euch ja wirklich noch viel gestippt.
 Ich brauch sie jedenfalls nicht und am Wasser sehe ich sie bei Anderen auch nur noch selten.

 Da stehen noch einige in meinem Keller ungenutzt herum, oder wurden zum Teil zum Senkstock umfunktioniert.
 Eine feine Friedfischrute mit Rolle ist wohl flexibler einzusetzen, wenn  ich schon 6-7 Ruten mitführe versuche ich halt Gewicht zu sparen.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



ruhrfischerpg schrieb:


> bernd2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wir deutsche mögen der lächerliche sonderfall sein, der so etwas wie eine prüfung für angler vorschreibt, aber wir sind eben auch gewohnt das alles von oben geregelt wird, was richtig und falsch ist.
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## BERND2000 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6



Ich habe auch einen Traum...
 Ich träume davon, das Angler sich mehrheitlich freiwillig zum Schutz der Gewässer und Fische einsetzen und nicht nur angeln würden.
 Das sie sich für die Fische interessieren und sich selbst beschränken ohne erst Verbote zu erhalten. 
 Ich träume von Anglerdemos gegen Überfischung, Wasserbau oder Wasserkraft.
 Träume halt.:q

 Es ist halt schick, viele, seltene und große Fische zu fangen.
 Wer das macht, wird oft zum Held.
 .....oder zum schlechten Vorbild ?

 Andere Länder andere Sitten.
 Die kommen zum Teil ganz gut ohne Prüfung aus, aber mach deutscher Angler müsste sich wohl anpassen.#t


----------



## Knispel (26. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen Traum...
> Ich träume davon, das Angler sich mehrheitlich freiwillig zum Schutz der Gewässer und Fische einsetzen und nicht nur angeln würden.



Lass mal Bernd - das wird ewig ein Traum bleiben. Das können meine Kollegen und Freunde vom NABU mitlerweile besser !


----------



## BERND2000 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Die Prüfung mag halt einige zwingen, sich mehr mit Angler unwichtigen Wissen zu belasten.
Aber das mehr Wissen ändert nicht unbedingt ihr menschliches Verhaltensmuster, zu nehmen was da ist. 

Aber es hilft Verständnis zu haben, für Einzelne die etwas verbessern wollen.
Es hilft aber, wenn sie dann vieles als sinnvoll mittragen mögen.


----------



## Sea-Trout (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!*

Klar gibt es die auch.Aber es geht ja nicht nur darum.Sondern das solche Leute einen richtigen Umgang mit Fischen oft garnicht kennen woher auch?Und wie sollen die sich an Gesetze halten und Fischarten unterscheiden wenn sie garkeinen Plan haben?Ich denke nur die wenigsten die sich so einen Urlaubsschein holen informieren sich vorher über den Waidgerechten Umgang mit Fischen und um Fischkunde.


Edit:Oh da gibt es einen extra Thread zu sorry wusste ich nicht.Kann man mein Posting dorthin verschieben?


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!*

Vielleicht wenigstens am Rand zum Thema "Angeln, zwar mit Angelschein aber ohne Prüfung"
Als ich als Stöpsel unbedingt ans Wasser musste (und leider keinen Verwandten hatte der angelt) "musste" mein alter Herr damals den Lappen machen. Da ebendieser aber beruflich stark eingebunden ist und auch eigentlich kein Interesse am Angeln hat(te), ist er eben kurzerhand nicht zum (verpflichtenden) Lehrgang gegangen und hat bei der Prüfung dem Leiter eben gesteckt "Ich hab da garkein interesse dran - ich mach das nur für den Nachwuchs."
Zack - gings auch ohne Lehrgang und mit "geratenen" Antworten.
So immens wichtig ist die Prüfung :q


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich finde das auch etwas unfair es fährt ja auch niemand ohne Lappen mit dem Auto das Beispiel mit dem Jäger ist auch gut.Wer mit Lebewesen zu tun hat sollte auch den Waidgerechten Umgang mit ihnen kennen.Und wie sollen solche Leute verschiedene Fischarten unterscheiden und einige Dinge wissen die sind doch oft total planlos und werden einfach auf die Fische losgelassen.Klar macht ein Angelschein nicht gleich einen guten pflichtbewussten Angler aus aber wer sich wirklich für das Angeln interessiert sollte kein Problem damit haben einen Schein zu machen.Seid es diesen Urlaubsschein gibt trifft man bei uns an manchen Gewässern häufig Stadtbekanntes Pack die sich nur die Birne zu schütten und sich benehmen wie der letzte Idiot.Und nun dürfen die das sogar legal durch diesen blöden Schein.Klar könnten die auch einen normalen Schein machen aber da die täglich nur am saufen sind würde das wohl eher nicht passieren.Die kriegen garnichts auf die Reihe.Nun muss man sich mit denen häufiger rumärgern.Ich war von Anfang an dagegen und hatte solche Befürchtungen die leider wahr geworden sind.Aber da geht es wie so oft nur um Geld.Wenn Kinder mal so zum angeln mitkommen sagt ja niemand was aber volljährige Menschen die sich wirklich für das Angeln interessieren sollen halt einen Schein machen ist doch total izi und kein Problem.Und teuer ist es auch nicht.Wo sind da bitte unsere lieben Tierschützer die sons wegen jedem Furz Probleme machen?
> 
> ...



Bin auch geprüft, kenne dennoch nicht alle Fische. :q
Schonzeiten? lol, ändern sich eh Regelmäßig.
Wasserpflanzen und Fischkrankheiten? Öhmmm, es reicht der gesunde Menschenverstand.
Hat meine Vorfahren auch ohne Prüfung keine kranken Fische verzehren lassen.

Aber Offtopic.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Klar gibt es die auch.Aber es geht ja nicht nur darum.Sondern das solche Leute einen richtigen Umgang mit Fischen oft garnicht kennen woher auch?Und wie sollen die sich an Gesetze halten und Fischarten unterscheiden wenn sie garkeinen Plan haben?Ich denke nur die wenigsten die sich so einen Urlaubsschein holen informieren sich vorher über den Waidgerechten Umgang mit Fischen und um Fischkunde.
> 
> 
> Edit:Oh da gibt es einen extra Thread zu sorry wusste ich nicht.Kann man mein Posting dorthin verschieben?



Und?
Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Andere Länder bekommen dies auch bestens ohne Prüfung  geregelt.


----------



## Sea-Trout (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und?
> Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
> Andere Länder bekommen dies auch bestens ohne Prüfung  geregelt.


Schon da sind wir gleich beim nächsten Thema es gibt viel zuw enig Kontrollen.Wurde in 18 Jahren erst 2x kontrolliert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898

Wobei Kontrollen hier nicht das Thema sind, dafür gibts das obige...


----------

